# Sperm Meets Egg Plan - Anyone joining me?



## CertainTurton

Hi Ladies,

After 4 months with no success I've decided were going to try the Sperm Meets Egg plan. I know its meant for people who have MC but I thought it was worth a try. 
So basically you start :sex: from cd 8, every other day until you get your smiley (or pos opk) then you :sex: every day, for 3 days. 

I really hope it works for me and I just wondered if anyone fancied following the plan and then supporting/symptom spotting together?

So here's the list: just let me know if you want to be added :)

:dust:

Good Luck Ladies!! 

*CaliGirl35*

*mummikins*

*kbkb*-:bfp: :happydance: 

*ArmyOfUs* - :bfp: :happydance:

*dashbohemian* :bfp: :happydance:

*AM&PM* :bfp: :happydance: 

*Mummy2Corban* :bfp: :happydance: 

*Berry26* :bfp: :happydance:

*MajellaG* :bfp: :happydance:

*Mrs Treasure* 

*Cmon*

*emz1200*

*crowned* :bfp: :happydance:

*Soxfan*

*miissmuffet* :bfp: :happydance:

*Tupi*

*blueeyedgirl1*

*Mommymel*

*FrenchyMummy* - AF due 5/7

*ty11*

*Maidenet* - AF due 11/7

*Sprouty* :bfp: :happydance:

*Aimee-lou* Ovu 17/7ish

*...Becky...*

*Lucybee*

*Katestar53*

*Cosmos*

*Kimbre* 

*twinkle458*

*Helen0381*

*mammag* :witch: :hugs:

*July*

*Charlie_x_*

*Steph1505* :bfp: :happydance:

*twinkl3* 

*Gigglebox* :bfp: :happydance:

*CertainTurton* :bfp: :happydance: 

*Seb89* :bfp: :happydance:

*August*


*Hopingitwill* - :dust: 

*Loloshells* 

*Kytti* :bfp: :happydance:

*Angelzye*

*Lala1214*

*Stinas*

*Jemma0717*

*MustangGTgirl* :bfp: :happydance:

*nrem1009*

*Ptntly Wtg* 

*Smiley330* :bfp: :happydance: 

*veronicaco*

*Skwork35*

*Emma1985*

*AAS*

*Mrs Stu*

*Iwant2beamum*

*Beccad*

*MYPRINCEssB*

*AnnaE813* :bfp: :happydance:

*Wantababy*

*Trying4num2*

*Peckles* :bfp: :happydance:

*Enough* :bfp: :happydance:

*Kat451*

*cdj1*

*porkypig*

*Tammy82*

*Lanet*

*SLH*

*CharlieKitty*

*frustrated11* :bfp: :happydance:

*Sarasparra* :bfp: :happydance:

*Acaseofyou* :bfp: :happydance:

*disneybelle25*

*Bubbamaking*

*avidwriter* :bfp: :happydance:

*September *

*GirlBlue*

*MrsSat*

*Shangeas*

*Beauty2*

*Paula181*

*Fitzbaby*

*28329* :witch: :hugs:

*MrsFX*

*Igotbabyfever*

*Gardenofeden*

*TrAyBaby*

*ncbailey* :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## MrsFX

I will join you on this. 

Currently CD3. Been trying for 9 months, never expected it to take so long. 

Got a Clear Blue Fertility Monitor last month so this will be my second using that and going to try the S.M.E plan and concieve plus. I know its crazy, all the things we are trying. Ever month counts I guess.

I hope we both have some symptoms to spot!!


----------



## mammag

I'm using it this month, however I'm not sure when I am going to ovulate. It will most likely be in the next couple of days, Have been BD every other day since CD 4, and every day for 3 days correlating to the day I O'ed last cycle. I have not had my positive OPK yet though. So will continue to BD every other day until I get it. Lol, have had lots of :sex: this month! It's wearing me out!


----------



## Jacq1980

Hi Guys, I'm on clomid cycle 5 last 2 cycles been doing smep but this month did d10,12,15,16,17 OV D15 so fingers crossed as only got once more clomid cycle left! Also used conceive plus this cycle...I hope we get our BFP'S!!!


----------



## MrsFX

Hey Jac and mammag, when is AF due. FX for you both.


----------



## smiley330

Hello! Can I join this thread?!

I'm on CD13 and have been following SMEP from CD8 as it says. Have been ttc for 3 months now with no joy, although to be honest I haven't really been paying attention to when I ov just been :sex: randomly and hoping for the best! Really had no idea it was all sooo technical! 

I haven't told OH that we are following SMEP, think the pressure might be too much for him (bless) so he just thinks we are having a good old time trying! 

Just bought some cheapy (well not as cheap as I would have liked!!) OPK's from Boots and have not had a positive yet :nope: 

How is everyone else getting on? x


----------



## cmom

I'm on cd7 and we are going to do the plan ;)


----------



## mammag

Probably around the 26th, but not for sure until I O. God I hope she doesn't show!!!


----------



## SillyHale

K I want to try too :) I think I'm going to start at CD7 though because it's a friday and I know he always wants Sunday sex. :haha:


----------



## smiley330

mammag said:


> Probably around the 26th, but not for sure until I O. God I hope she doesn't show!!!

This is the same date as me (I think) - Good luck!


----------



## MrsFX

SillyHale said:


> K I want to try too :) I think I'm going to start at CD7 though because it's a friday and I know he always wants Sunday sex. :haha:

That is so funny! And considerate of you!!!!


----------



## mammag

smiley330 said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Probably around the 26th, but not for sure until I O. God I hope she doesn't show!!!
> 
> This is the same date as me (I think) - Good luck!Click to expand...

:) You Too!!


----------



## CertainTurton

Yey quite a few of us then  really hope it works for us all! I'm on cd 3 and will start opks on cd 6 just to make sure I catch it, although I norm get my smiley on cd 14. I think that's why we missed it last month as we only dtd on cd 14 after my smiley..(although we did do it lots before..)


----------



## littlebird28

Joining! We're just a few days in, and we're supposed to have sex tonight, but the hubby is asleep on the couch. DAMNIT! Better wake his ass up...


----------



## smiley330

CertainTurton said:


> Yey quite a few of us then  really hope it works for us all! I'm on cd 3 and will start opks on cd 6 just to make sure I catch it, although I norm get my smiley on cd 14. I think that's why we missed it last month as we only dtd on cd 14 after my smiley..(although we did do it lots before..)

I really hope it works as well, though i'm still waiting for my +OPK. I might have to get the clearblue digital ones just to make sure i'm not missing it! It's so hard to actually tell on the other ones, at least there is no denying a smiley face!! Will probably get some today, so will update if that lovely little face is smiling! 
xxx


----------



## CertainTurton

I really hope it works as well, though i'm still waiting for my +OPK. I might have to get the clearblue digital ones just to make sure i'm not missing it! It's so hard to actually tell on the other ones, at least there is no denying a smiley face!! Will probably get some today, so will update if that lovely little face is smiling! 
xxx[/QUOTE]

Yeah it is handy, i tried the normal ones with lines but got confused and didnt want to test twice a day. I now use the clearblue ones and they are great, just test with FMU and as I said so far Ive always got my smiley on cd14. Im just waiting for the 'pregnant' instead of seeing 'not pregnant' now!! 
Good luck with them!


----------



## Conina

I might give this a go too. Trying for 8 months and not a sniff of a BFP.

Possibly stupid question, my cycles are about 34-35 days, so does that mean instead of starting at CD8, I would start at CD14-15?


----------



## MrsTreasure

Hi we are trying the SMEP this cycle I'm currently cd16 and due another bd tonight. Will report back with any symptoms!


----------



## LilLeafyLea

Hi, the smep has got to be worth a shot! Wanted to relax for this cycle and go with the flow but my obsessive personality will not allow it!! I'm on cd1 so I will start with gusto on cd8! 

Quick Q, does it matter what time of day you dtd with regards to increasing your chances?

GL everyone, hope this month gives us all BFPs and sticky beans!! xxx


----------



## LilLeafyLea

Correction, I'm on cd3, losing track of days! lol!


----------



## smiley330

LilLeafyLea said:


> Hi, the smep has got to be worth a shot! Wanted to relax for this cycle and go with the flow but my obsessive personality will not allow it!! I'm on cd1 so I will start with gusto on cd8!
> 
> Quick Q, does it matter what time of day you dtd with regards to increasing your chances?
> 
> GL everyone, hope this month gives us all BFPs and sticky beans!! xxx

I am exactly the same!! Would really like to just relax and see what happens but I just cant :)

I haven't heard that doing it at a certain time of the day makes a difference, I've just been standard doing it in the evenings. If anyone knows any different though would love to know!

I haven't got around to getting the clear blue digital's today, but did a test on the regular one and the line has come up pretty strong - It's CD14 for me today so will be dtd the tonight and will carry on as if OV today.

Fingers crossed all this :sex: pays off! xxx


----------



## tankgirl

I too will join you all. It's my first month with opks and I figured I would give this a shot too :) I now have my fingers crossed for all of us to get our :bfp: 
I'm currently on cycle day 5, and I won't be telling OH about smep-just to keep the pressure off. 
:dust: to all of us!


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

I'm trying to stick to the plan as much as possible although I have no idea when (& if) I'll ovulate as my cycles are still really wonky after the MMC in December.


----------



## smroberts

My husband and I decided to start trying during my last period. No more BC for me! My last cycle was 38 days so I am currently on CD21. My OPKs appear to be getting darker but I don't really have any experience! We have been DTD every other day from CD13-CD19 and now plan to DTD daily until CD24 when FF predicts I should O! 
Should we continue to DTD AFTER CD24, when FF says I should O?


----------



## x.angel.x

Definately join you on this !pretty much what we did last month but this month has been pretty stressfull so next month this plan wil be in action 

so lots of :sex: girlss :haha:


----------



## mrs stru

Hi. I will definitely be trying SMEP again once I can start BDing again. It gave me my 1st BFP after 14 months of trying (and the month after OH was told he had low sperm count and poor mobility). Sadly I had a mmc this week but once I get my next af, I will be stocking up on OPKs. OH is taking his vitamins already in preparation-lol.


----------



## CertainTurton

Conina said:


> I might give this a go too. Trying for 8 months and not a sniff of a BFP.
> 
> Possibly stupid question, my cycles are about 34-35 days, so does that mean instead of starting at CD8, I would start at CD14-15?

Hi Conina I think the idea is that you should start from cd 8 no matter what your cycle length just to make sure you catch the eggy, its designed for people after a MC so their cycles may a bit messed up. Im planning on sticking to the plan just to make sure  Not many people really do have a 28 day cycle anyway! 

Argh i hate having to wait to start :sex: again!! :coffee:


----------



## mammag

All the :sex: is wearing us out! And since I should O soon I don't want to miss a day! I'm terrified that I will time my every other day wrong and miss O day! I am taking OPK's but they are tricky little things and they drive me crazy! Not to mention I have NO idea when I will O!! I had a 25 day cycle last month, with O on day 11, but I typically have 36+ day cycles with a late O. So now with the one 'normal' cycle thrown in there, I just don't know what to expect this one!


----------



## Jacq1980

Hey - In reply to the question...AF is due on Monday/Tuesday!! Please please please god I can't wait to the day where I don't have to think when am I ov, when are we bd'ing...!!! :haha:


----------



## MrsFX

Mrs Treasure, Good luck you're half way there.

LiLeafylea, I hope that you can take it easy and feel relaxed while doing SMEP. 

I think its the 'plan' that makes me feel like its a mission but we are all probably doing the same thing we would be doing without 'the plan'. Let's keep sain I'm sure we won't forget to BD!!! 

someone remind me on Sunday please!!


----------



## ptntly wtg

Can i join this thread? I am on CD14 positive OPK yesterday..we have been following SMEP since CD8. Trying for three years...all tests negative and fertility doctors can not find anything wrong. We tried clomid, clomid+IUI, acupuncture and everything else i read on the internet..lol...Good luck to all:thumbup


----------



## MrsTreasure

Well would have loved to stick to SMEP religiously but dh didn't seem to be playing ball this cycle dtd cd 5, 7, 10, 13, 14, 15, got +opk on cd 14 so we will see what happens, got a slight temp dip yesterday and slight rise this am whatever that means as I really don't understand all this temping business, I will try and dtd again tonight if dh will oblige, I really hope we've done enough and will get lucky this cycle. 
GL everyone and
:dust:


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

*grrr* OH has messed up my plan! He wouldn't play ball last night so I've got a gap of two days rather than one. He'd better be on form tonight or I'll have to force him. *grin*

I've decided not to tell him about the plan as he's muuuch more relaxed about it than I am, he's more of the NTNP mentality whereas I'm POAS every morning and already planning temping next month, etc. etc.

SMEP is great for messed up cycles (whether after a MC or not, really) as the best time to DTD is shortly before you ovulate and by DTD every other day and then more when you do ovulate, it's maximising the amount of live & kicking sperm in your tubes.


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi blueeyedgirl1 - I imagine a 2 day break wont be too bad, esp if you havent had a pos opk yet. My DH is also in the same NTNP frame of mind which is a bit frustrating, although he seems a bit more interested this month, maybe he didnt think it would take this long too! 
Mrs Treasure- FX for you!! Keep us updated, it sounds like you did BD a fair bit around your ovu so its still hopeful 
ptntly - I'm sorry to hear you are having such a hard time of it :hugs: I really hope it happens for you soon!!


----------



## smiley330

ptntly wtg said:


> Can i join this thread? I am on CD14 positive OPK yesterday..we have been following SMEP since CD8. Trying for three years...all tests negative and fertility doctors can not find anything wrong. We tried clomid, clomid+IUI, acupuncture and everything else i read on the internet..lol...Good luck to all:thumbup

Hello! I think we have we are on the same CD! Sorry to hear it's been such a struggle, hopefully this plan works for you. I know it has been successful for many!

I'm still trying to work out my OPK's, thought I had my + yesterday, but by the afternoon it had completely gone! (yep, testing twice a day... at least - hello obsession!!) Took another one this morning and the line is back! Hooray!! but who knows when OV is actually happening... Didn't manage to get any clearblue digital OPK's either, which is annoying!! 

Hope everyone is feeling positive today :hugs: xxx


----------



## singers_love

I think Im oving on the 20th ish, but definately trying SMEp this month, will be intresting to see if it works for any of us!

so Can I join even though im only on CD2?


----------



## cmom

Well yesterday was day 8 and we DTD. ;) Hope this works :lol:


----------



## ptntly wtg

:bfp:


smiley330 said:


> ptntly wtg said:
> 
> 
> Can i join this thread? I am on CD14 positive OPK yesterday..we have been following SMEP since CD8. Trying for three years...all tests negative and fertility doctors can not find anything wrong. We tried clomid, clomid+IUI, acupuncture and everything else i read on the internet..lol...Good luck to all:thumbup
> 
> Hello! I think we have we are on the same CD! Sorry to hear it's been such a struggle, hopefully this plan works for you. I know it has been successful for many!
> 
> I'm still trying to work out my OPK's, thought I had my + yesterday, but by the afternoon it had completely gone! (yep, testing twice a day... at least - hello obsession!!) Took another one this morning and the line is back! Hooray!! but who knows when OV is actually happening... Didn't manage to get any clearblue digital OPK's either, which is annoying!!
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling positive today :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

Thanks..it has been a struggle but we will keep trying...i heard this plan is pretty effective...i thought we would give it a try...doctors are very quick to give out meds and do ivf...hopefully we can prove them wrong...good luck and lets pray for:bfp:


----------



## CertainTurton

singers_love said:


> I think Im oving on the 20th ish, but definately trying SMEp this month, will be intresting to see if it works for any of us!
> 
> so Can I join even though im only on CD2?

Of course you can join on cd2 im only on cd5 and it seems we have a mixture of ovu dates commenting :) 
:dust:


----------



## smiley330

CertainTurton said:


> singers_love said:
> 
> 
> I think Im oving on the 20th ish, but definately trying SMEp this month, will be intresting to see if it works for any of us!
> 
> so Can I join even though im only on CD2?
> 
> Of course you can join on cd2 im only on cd5 and it seems we have a mixture of ovu dates commenting :)
> :dust:Click to expand...

Yep, lots of people have diff dates - maybe we could start a list so we know what CD everyone is on / when AF is due? Hopefully this could help keep track of all the BFP's we will be getting here :) xxx


----------



## mammag

Ok, so all of this sex is wearing me out, CD4, CD6, CD8, CD9, CD10, CD12 and CD13, and I'm just plain sore. I ovulated on CD11 last cycle which is why I DTD every day near that time this cycle. But since I didn't O then on this cycle it is not over and my OPK's won't turn positive, and I'm afraid I'm going to miss my surge, and this is driving me nuts!!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

I just saw this thread! I'm doing https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm this month too!!! except i added in taking the robitussin the first month instead of after the 3rd. I hope this works!!


----------



## CertainTurton

Smley330, thats a good idea :)

i will start one on the first page, ladies if you want to join can you tell me when af is due and when you will test? :)


----------



## smiley330

:) for me then - AF due 26th May so will test then is she hasn't shown herself! 

x


----------



## cmom

AF due between May 31-June 2. I will start testing around May 25 or 26 . I'm a POASaholic :lol:


----------



## tankgirl

I am not too sure when I am due so I will start testing at 10dpo I should imagine, bit of a poas addict! Will give you a date when I've over. Good idea though, helpful for research for those who come to tcc after us!
:dust: :dust:


----------



## MrsFX

Ok Ov date due 21st May. AF due 5th June. I will test 5th June unless I get overwhelming symptoms, different from the previous 9 months.


----------



## ptntly wtg

AF due may 25th


----------



## MrsFX

I love reading the old posts, seeing someone explaining their symptoms and screaming "you must be pregnant" and then a few pages later seeing a BFP.

I will have to read through this thread over the next 4 weeks to see if I can miss marple anyone.


----------



## mammag

I have no idea when AF is due, on CD14 though, I'll let you know as soon as I O!


----------



## MrsFX

Feb4th2011 said:


> I just saw this thread! I'm doing https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm this month too!!! except i added in taking the robitussin the first month instead of after the 3rd. I hope this works!!

thanks for the link. :coffee:
I like it that it tells you not to worry about stressing over it. i sometimes worry that i am thinking about it too much and that's why nothing has happened. It's reassuring that a little bit of worry isn't a bad thing.


----------



## CertainTurton

Yeah it's hard coz you know not to get stressed but then you do and then you get even more stressed coz you are worrying about the stress!! Bad cycle but I'm sure our beans will be able to cope, it's amazing the circumstances some babies are concieved in!
I will complete the list tomorrow when I can spend some time on it (at work hehe):haha: x


----------



## MrsTreasure

Af due 26th and I am determined not to test until then!


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

FertilityFriend says AF's due between about 31/5 - 2/6 as my cycles are all over the place at the moment. Not testing until I'm late (3/6 at the earliest) unless I get implantation bleeding like with my last pg.


----------



## Conina

AF due 7th or 8th June, and I will NOT test until I'm late!!


----------



## CertainTurton

Oooo some of you have such will power to wait until you are late!! :) I'm such a POAS addict but admittedly i do have to do it from 8dpo due to a research study - its a great excuse!! 

I have updated the list so let us know any outcomes/ symptoms! Also let me know if anyone else wants to join.


----------



## CertainTurton

mammag said:


> Ok, so all of this sex is wearing me out, CD4, CD6, CD8, CD9, CD10, CD12 and CD13, and I'm just plain sore. I ovulated on CD11 last cycle which is why I DTD every day near that time this cycle. But since I didn't O then on this cycle it is not over and my OPK's won't turn positive, and I'm afraid I'm going to miss my surge, and this is driving me nuts!!!

sorry you are feeling sore :( Are you using any preseed? I found it really helped with soreness etc, it is so tiring isnt it? 
Just keep thinking it will be worth it and hopefully you will get your pos opk soon!! :hugs:


----------



## smiley330

Haha, I really have no will power whatsoever! I'm hoping that now i've said I wont be testing until the 26th that means I wont.... In reality, I will probably begin on the 20th and do one every day until i'm late just to confirm either way! :winkwink:

CertainTurton - What research study are you doing? Sounds interesting!

How has everyone been getting on? I am waiting to do a final OPK this afternoon, just to confirm I ovulated when I thought I did and that i'm officially in the 2ww. We didn't dtd last night, which im a bit annoyed about today - but just was not in the mood - Really hope i've done enough, but if not at least that will give me something to improve on next month! 

:dust: 

xxx


----------



## singers_love

Well AF is due the 4th of June, (in theory.... as I was late this month for the first time in 6years!) However I am on holiday from teh 28th - 5th so will probably test before Im due as my OH is a bit of a test freak!! the only sad thing I wont be able to tell you whether Its positive till I get back! :-(


----------



## mammag

Well, thinking I ovulated yesterday, Had a temp spike this morning and my cervix has gone firm and dry. So, all signs point to O!! I didn't DTD yesterday but am very confident that my bases are covered anyway as we did BD late the night before and the night before that!!! SMEP, please work!!!!


----------



## ptntly wtg

So I bd'd day 8, 10, 12, 13 (+opk), and 14...had to miss last day in a row...so sick...i hope this doesnt mess anything up...well tomorrow is last bd..even though i am sick i have to give it a shot...btw i have been using preseed too..it works really well:sick:


----------



## CertainTurton

smiley330 said:


> Haha, I really have no will power whatsoever! I'm hoping that now i've said I wont be testing until the 26th that means I wont.... In reality, I will probably begin on the 20th and do one every day until i'm late just to confirm either way! :winkwink:
> 
> CertainTurton - What research study are you doing? Sounds interesting!
> 
> 
> xxx

Its a study here in Cambridge where I live looking at your heart during implantation and pregnancy - apparently the valves thicken!? so basically i have to monitor my ovulation and keep the tests then when i get smiley i have to wait 8 days and then start using a prg test everyday until either 3 BFPs or AF. Once im preg I then get a scan at 6 and 8 weeks as well as the usual ones. They also check your heart function and take bloods. Its great coz you get all the tests for free and extra scans. It also gives a good excuse to test, although i have to admit seeing 'not pregnant' so much is a bit hard sometimes! This is my 3rd month doing the study - maybe 3rd time lucky!?! :winkwink:


----------



## CertainTurton

ptntly wtg said:


> So I bd'd day 8, 10, 12, 13 (+opk), and 14...had to miss last day in a row...so sick...i hope this doesnt mess anything up...well tomorrow is last bd..even though i am sick i have to give it a shot...btw i have been using preseed too..it works really well:sick:

Sorry to hear you are ill :( :hugs: I'm sure that was fine, you covered the main days!! FX for you!! I love preseed, only used for 1 month so far, looking forward to next months :)


----------



## smiley330

CertainTurton said:


> [Its a study here in Cambridge where I live looking at your heart during implantation and pregnancy - apparently the valves thicken!? so basically i have to monitor my ovulation and keep the tests then when i get smiley i have to wait 8 days and then start using a prg test everyday until either 3 BFPs or AF. Once im preg I then get a scan at 6 and 8 weeks as well as the usual ones. They also check your heart function and take bloods. Its great coz you get all the tests for free and extra scans. It also gives a good excuse to test, although i have to admit seeing 'not pregnant' so much is a bit hard sometimes! This is my 3rd month doing the study - maybe 3rd time lucky!?! :winkwink:

Sounds great! How did you find out about that? I don't live too far from you (Oxfordshire) - would be nice to find something like that round here. Lets hope it is 3rd time lucky!! 

When I was pregnant with DS they asked me to complete this research thing - I thought yep, sounds good, a few extra scans will be nice.... but no, all they wanted to do was take extra lots of blood!! 

ptntly wtg - Hope you feel better soon!! Silly question maybe, but what is preseed?? x


----------



## CertainTurton

It is great, I'm enjoying it. I found out at the hospital, because I'm a researcher myself (although into drug addiction). They are still looking if you are willing to travel. Hmm yes i have to give blood but not much - at least this has benefits too!

Preseed is a lube which is designed to help fertility ( https://www.preseed.co.uk/ )Its great stuff and has got great reviews on here for helping people to conceive after lots of time. It helps the sperm swim to the egg and also helps with, umm, dryness....


----------



## MrsTreasure

Well I used the preseed and SMEP this cycle so I am really hoping I get lucky this time. I'm only 4dpo and the wait is killing me already aaagh!


----------



## bellaxgee

used the SMEP, preseed, and softcups...pulled out all the stops this cycle. 10dpo today and BFN :( starting to lose hope already....


----------



## ptntly wtg

CertainTurton said:


> ptntly wtg said:
> 
> 
> So I bd'd day 8, 10, 12, 13 (+opk), and 14...had to miss last day in a row...so sick...i hope this doesnt mess anything up...well tomorrow is last bd..even though i am sick i have to give it a shot...btw i have been using preseed too..it works really well:sick:
> 
> Sorry to hear you are ill :( :hugs: I'm sure that was fine, you covered the main days!! FX for you!! I love preseed, only used for 1 month so far, looking forward to next months :)Click to expand...

i hope so...testing may 26th if AF doesnt arrive!!!! good luck to all!!!!:flower:


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

I've given up with the OPKs for this cycle as there's something super messed up, plus we've not been able to DTD when needed due to OH being v tired and now having a visitor in the house! :(

Hopefully next cycle.


----------



## smiley330

Hello Ladies!

How is everyone? Anything new / exciting to report?! :D

I'm on 4dpo (I think), but am very confused. Yesterday I had ewcm, surely I shouldnt have had that if I ov'd when I thought I did? I did a digital OPK on Friday and there was definitely no smiley face!! I'm also getting a dull ache in my lower abdomen - which I thought must be ov pains, but not according to my OPK! Arghhhhh! 

I'm just resigning myself to madness for the remainder of the TWW. :cry:

xxx


----------



## MrsFX

Hi smiley. 

Did you get positive opks 4 days ago? Who know for sure what crazy stuff is going on inside us. Hopefully it is something positive like fertilisation or implantation. 

We are on cd 8. I feel excited and anxious. After 9 months I've stopped thinking it's going to happen, until cd 21-28 then I'm convinced it has until Af puts me in my place. 

Hoping that this month being on this forum will take the edge off things. 

I hope good things r happening for you smiley.


----------



## tankgirl

I think I'm coming into my fertile period now, due to finding OH totally irresistible tmi. Using opks and they seem to be getting there. I'm only cd9 but had begun to suspect that o oved early in my cycle. Fingers crossed for a positive soon. I'm finding restricting sex quite hard.
:dust: to us all!


----------



## mammag

OPK is positive!!!! SMEP here I come!!!


----------



## smiley330

MrsFX said:


> Hi smiley.
> 
> Did you get positive opks 4 days ago? Who know for sure what crazy stuff is going on inside us. Hopefully it is something positive like fertilisation or implantation.
> 
> We are on cd 8. I feel excited and anxious. After 9 months I've stopped thinking it's going to happen, until cd 21-28 then I'm convinced it has until Af puts me in my place.
> 
> Hoping that this month being on this forum will take the edge off things.
> 
> I hope good things r happening for you smiley.

Yep, got the +OPK 4 days ago :shrug: It would be nice to think it was something like fertilisation or implantation - but that is wishful thinking i think. I don't think there would be those types of pains this soon?!

This forum is brilliant, I was begining to drive OH mad with all the ttc talk - and none of my friends / family know we're trying so can't talk to them. Its just nice that you can say whatever you want and discuss all the "nitty gritty" on here :)

Good luck this month - have you tried this plan before?

mammag - YAY!! Good luck with SMEP! 

x


----------



## MrsFX

This forum is brilliant, I was begining to drive OH mad with all the ttc talk - and none of my friends / family know we're trying so can't talk to them. Its just nice that you can say whatever you want and discuss all the "nitty gritty" on here :)

Good luck this month - have you tried this plan before?

mammag - YAY!! Good luck with SMEP! 

x[/QUOTE]

I thought we had done this plan before but looking through my calendar (I have an ap for that!!) we start with every other day but never manage the 3 in a row. Something always happens that means we can't. This week there is only one hitch with DH working night shift on cd 10 but fine after that. Hope I don't OV early.


----------



## Aliciatm

smep is gonna be this cycle for me i also bought the book taking charge of your fertility... good reviews on it... so very hopeful


----------



## MrsA288

DH and I are determined to smep next cycle! We were going to this month but work shifts got in the way x


----------



## IGotBabyFever

I am also trying it this cycle... fxed and :dust: for our :bfp: !!


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi there, 

This is what worked for me the first time around and what i will be doing this cycle since we decided last night that my son needs a sibling.

Wishing you all the luck in the world.

Wendy
x


----------



## smiley330

Wendyk07 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> This is what worked for me the first time around and what i will be doing this cycle since we decided last night that my son needs a sibling.
> 
> Wishing you all the luck in the world.
> 
> Wendy
> x

Yay! It's nice to hear from people that it's been successful for! Good luck for this cycle :D x


----------



## CertainTurton

Welcome to all the new ladies, let me know if you want to be added to the list on the 1st page :) 

I'm now on cd 9 and we started our SMEP yesterday! All very exciting! Ive been doing opks since cd6 and as expected they are neg so far, but i do have a weird feeling im going to ovu early this month (norm on cd14) dont know why!? 

MrsFX - we are they same as you! we do it loads on the way to pos opk but then were either to knackered or something gets in the way for the essential time (normally have guests staying or DH is away). However this month we have a nice free weekend when im expecting to ovulate so will not let things get in the way this time!! 

TMI WARNING - i have also had something weird happen and i wondered if any of you ladies had it too - on cd 6 and 7 I had a fair bit of clear, almost jelly like cm and a little bit of slightly brown cm - I was really confused as surely its the wrong time for that?


----------



## Wendyk07

Please add me to the list. Although it will be 22nd June before testing is great to chat to people using the same method and going through the same thing.

The last time after trying ttc using a calendar, opks and temping and having no luck i decided to give SMEP a try. So after AF in FEB 2009 i used the calendar in my phone and marked the days out and we stuck to it. Six days after OV in March 2009 i knew i was PG. Three days later this was confirmed on a HPT.

I will definatley be following SMEP next month and marking out the days in mine and hubbys calendar as soon as AF gets here. 

Best of luck everyone.

I am proof that this works.

Wendy
x


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi Wendyk07 - that's so great to hear a success story!! Really hope it gives us all BFPs!! Good luck this time around

:babydust:


----------



## ptntly wtg

so even though i wasnt feeling well we bd'd according to smep except one day...i am on 6dpo...the tww is horrible...luckily i am going to keep busy for the next week so i will try not to think about it...how is everyone???? :flower:


----------



## smiley330

ptntly wtg said:


> so even though i wasnt feeling well we bd'd according to smep except one day...i am on 6dpo...the tww is horrible...luckily i am going to keep busy for the next week so i will try not to think about it...how is everyone???? :flower:

Yay! I'm so glad someone else is joining me in my TWW meltdown! I have convinced myself my lower back aches today.... i'm still getting LOTS of cramps / dull aches in my lower stomach, but it just feels like AF is on her way to be honest :sad2: On a little bit of a downer as now i think im out already this month! 

Stupid TWW :growlmad: couldnt be two day wait could it!!! x


----------



## Stace21

Im cd6 ive ordered some ovulation strips which should be with me by the end of the week, in time for me to start testing  and i think im gunna try 'the sperm meets egg plan' hopefully everything goes well!!

good luck to everyone!!! xxxxx


----------



## kbkb

Hello Ladies!this is a wonderful thread...could i join in? I for one, find the whole OPK, :sex: timing very stressful. So much easier to follow your method...Definitely going to try this. May 7 was last AF, OV likely due May 21 ( not sure)...Next AF June 4 and not going to test before that for sure. We BD'd on CD 3, CD 8 and today is CD 9.Please add me!


----------



## kbkb

*sorry* all messed up-CD 10 today


----------



## MrsTreasure

Hi ladies, just thought I'd check in, well I'm now 10dpo and have no symptoms at all so feel out this cycle, did have a bad episode of forgetfulness last week but was um prob just being forgetful and am clutching at straws making out it could be a symptom :( dunno just feel really down about it all this cycle like it will never happen. We did everything right this month but now I'm worried I got a false positive opk because my temp only elevated once and then dipped and stayed just above my coverline I really don't get the bbt thing maybe I'm not ov idk. Fx for all you ladies xxx


----------



## mammag

O day for me!!! Will be 1dpo tomorrow!


----------



## CertainTurton

kbkb said:


> Hello Ladies!this is a wonderful thread...could i join in? I for one, find the whole OPK, :sex: timing very stressful. So much easier to follow your method...Definitely going to try this. May 7 was last AF, OV likely due May 21 ( not sure)...Next AF June 4 and not going to test before that for sure. We BD'd on CD 3, CD 8 and today is CD 9.Please add me!

Welcome kbkb, i have now added you :) Good Luck! We are on exactly the same cycle, last period 7th, due 4th!


----------



## cmom

Not sure if this will affect the "plan" or not? We dtd cd8, took off cd9. But we then dtd cd10, 11 & 12. (I thought I had a positive opk.) But today is for sure ++++. So we will dtd tonight and tomorrow. 

so maybe I should be out of the "plan" ???? IDK :shrug:


----------



## SillyHale

My AF is due June 3 if it stays on track, I have an average 28 day cycle but it varies between 26-30. I'll be testing June 3 if I don't see AF by then. Probably even a couple days before :) I just realized today it's my one year wedding anniversary on June 5 so I hope soo much for a positive to celebrate!! I started SMEP on CD7 and so far so good, we're on track and waiting for a pos opk! :)


----------



## MrsFX

Wendyk07: thank you so much for a positive story on this thread. I hope that like you did first time round, I will feel it when I am pregnant, hopefully more so that all the pantomine symptoms I get every month!!

MrsTreasure: You aren't out until AF is in hon. I hope you have something distracting and positive planned for next thursday.

Update and question: We started the plan on sat so BD: CD 7 and 8 (I think we are allowed one cheat). Planning on CD10 and 12 expecting a peak on my CBFM on CD14. should we BD 13/14/15 or 14/15/16?


----------



## smiley330

MrsFX said:


> Wendyk07: thank you so much for a positive story on this thread. I hope that like you did first time round, I will feel it when I am pregnant, hopefully more so that all the pantomine symptoms I get every month!!
> 
> MrsTreasure: You aren't out until AF is in hon. I hope you have something distracting and positive planned for next thursday.
> 
> Update and question: We started the plan on sat so BD: CD 7 and 8 (I think we are allowed one cheat). Planning on CD10 and 12 expecting a peak on my CBFM on CD14. should we BD 13/14/15 or 14/15/16?

I think you are meant to bd on the day of O, then for 2 nights after - so if you Ov on CD14 I would day it's 14/15/16. Hopefully someone elsewill confirm this aswell! :) x


----------



## MrsFX

Thanks Smiley. 
I hope it is 14/15/16 because I wonder if that is where we are going 'wrong' too much before positive OV test not enough after. If i find out anything to the contrary I will post it.
I'm sorry you're feeling down. You are not out yet. The TWW is worse that the waiting to Ov time. Have something to distract you ready for next week. You are feeling some symptoms which can't be a bad thing.


----------



## ptntly wtg

smiley330 said:


> ptntly wtg said:
> 
> 
> so even though i wasnt feeling well we bd'd according to smep except one day...i am on 6dpo...the tww is horrible...luckily i am going to keep busy for the next week so i will try not to think about it...how is everyone???? :flower:
> 
> Yay! I'm so glad someone else is joining me in my TWW meltdown! I have convinced myself my lower back aches today.... i'm still getting LOTS of cramps / dull aches in my lower stomach, but it just feels like AF is on her way to be honest :sad2: On a little bit of a downer as now i think im out already this month!
> 
> Stupid TWW :growlmad: couldnt be two day wait could it!!! xClick to expand...

i know how you feel..i am aware to every single pain or weird feeling in my body...last night i had heartburn and cramps...i do this every month....think positive; you are still in the game until AF comes and even then there is always next month :thumbup:


----------



## MrsTreasure

MrsFX said:


> Wendyk07: thank you so much for a positive story on this thread. I hope that like you did first time round, I will feel it when I am pregnant, hopefully more so that all the pantomine symptoms I get every month!!
> 
> MrsTreasure: You aren't out until AF is in hon. I hope you have something distracting and positive planned for next thursday.
> 
> Update and question: We started the plan on sat so BD: CD 7 and 8 (I think we are allowed one cheat). Planning on CD10 and 12 expecting a peak on my CBFM on CD14. should we BD 13/14/15 or 14/15/16?

Thanks hun :hugs: It's funny, just feel horrible :sad2: don't know what's wrong with me! I hate the 2ww so much, as soon as af comes I deal with it and move on and think ok this time but 2ww is just awful, I know all you girlies know how I feel. So glad I've got bnb, sorry for being a misery guts!


----------



## MrsFX

mrs Treasure if you fancy a laugh look at this thread: 
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...7-things-you-do-now-you-didnt-before-ttc.html


----------



## CertainTurton

MrsFX I agree with the others that if you get your pos on cd 14 you should dtd on cd 14/15/16 coz you will actually ovulate 12-48 hrs after the pos test. That way the sperm are ready and waiting all the time :) 
cmon- I don't think you are out th smep - all bd is useful  opks can be so tricky that's why I love my cb digi! Just dtd for the next 3 days if you can :)

I'm on cd 9 now- finding it a bit hard to not dtd today ESP as my app says I'm fertile but I know it's meant to be good to have a day between. Getting impatient tho- wish I could just get preg right now!!


----------



## MrsFX

Certainturton: thanks for the advice. I would rather 14/15/16 so that is reasurring. i know what you mean, if only wanting it enough could make it happen we would be very happy girls. I try to think of things by 'this time next year I'll be pregnant' then the goal posts change each month and I'm not disappointed when christmas comes because I haven't been measuring the wait against it. At least that's the theory. keep strong, you don't have long to wait. I have a good feeling about this month for us all

Remember this bits the easy bit. This time next week will be the hellish wait!!!!


----------



## Kimbre

Im going to try this this cycle!
only on CD 2. AF due the 16th of June.


----------



## kbkb

Certainturton- yes i did notice, we're exactly the same days! today is a break day for me too...and getting restless :) I wish the days would fly...but MrsFX is right, the 2ww is the worst part!


----------



## Rosered52

I'm in! AF is due June 2nd, and I'm on cd10. We had sex Saturday and Sunday, so we, uh, qualify.:thumbup:


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi kimbre and rosered52 - good luck with the smep :)

update!! So I have rather shockingly got my smiley today on cd10! Norm it's cd14 so not sure why it's so much earlier. We have only dtd one so far on cd8 so going to have 3 days in a row now 10/12/13 but tbh I'm sure we will continue on afterwards ;) it's odd coz I just had a 'feelung' I would be earlier this cycle- fx it's a good omen!? 

Sadly kbkb it means we don't match now.. Also I'm in the 2ww sooner, boo hoo! I hope I still only have to wait 2 weeks!? My due day will change now won't it?


----------



## IGotBabyFever

We started this a few hours ago,was sure to dtd before midnight(still cd8) :blush: I have now entered cd9 ...Im curious as to how husbands reacted when the plan was introduced,or if they have no idea (less stress)....I told my dh about it,and he is all game for it :dance: 

fxed and lots of :dust: for our :bfp: !!!


----------



## smiley330

CertainTurton said:


> Hi kimbre and rosered52 - good luck with the smep :)
> 
> update!! So I have rather shockingly got my smiley today on cd10! Norm it's cd14 so not sure why it's so much earlier. We have only dtd one so far on cd8 so going to have 3 days in a row now 10/12/13 but tbh I'm sure we will continue on afterwards ;) it's odd coz I just had a 'feelung' I would be earlier this cycle- fx it's a good omen!?
> 
> Sadly kbkb it means we don't match now.. Also I'm in the 2ww sooner, boo hoo! I hope I still only have to wait 2 weeks!? My due day will change now won't it?

Ooh this is exciting! All systems go for these three days then :winkwink: 

Thanks ladies, feeling a bit more positive again today. No symptoms at all, but I am feeling like next month could be the month now. (Just one of those feelings that you can't explain!)

How is everyone else getting on in the tww, any smyptoms? / Anyone caved yet and taken an early hpt? I very almost did this morning, (why do I want to poas so much!!) but I am only 6/7dpo so it would have been madness!! Almost halfway there though :happydance:

Good luck to all those keeping to the plan, and welcome to anyone just joining :D xxx


----------



## Jacq1980

Hey guys,

I am 14dpo and nothing yet?? Sore bbs, feeling a bit naseaus, cramps (Well more of a stitch feeling in my side) but nothing major...I normally have a show on 13dpo then af 14dpo. So 14 days after ov. So I am hoping and preying it doesn't come!! Will keep you posted!


----------



## emz1200

Can i join? I'm on CD8 & we BD lastnight so i do qualify. AF should be 9/6 & i should O around 25/5. I've got some cheap OPK's from Asda & they did work last month so fingers crossed for this month.


----------



## smiley330

Jacq1980 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am 14dpo and nothing yet?? Sore bbs, feeling a bit naseaus, cramps (Well more of a stitch feeling in my side) but nothing major...I normally have a show on 13dpo then af 14dpo. So 14 days after ov. So I am hoping and preying it doesn't come!! Will keep you posted!

This sounds very promising! Are you going to do a test soon? Fingers crossed for you! x


----------



## CertainTurton

Welcome emz1200 ive added you to the list - Good luck!!

Jacq1980- all sounds promising! FX for you, keep us updated :)


----------



## emz1200

Thank you CertainTurton, we're on holiday next week so we'll be able to relax & do lots of :sex:. Fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## kbkb

Good luck with the 2WW, Certainturton!


----------



## ptntly wtg

smiley330 said:


> CertainTurton said:
> 
> 
> Hi kimbre and rosered52 - good luck with the smep :)
> 
> update!! So I have rather shockingly got my smiley today on cd10! Norm it's cd14 so not sure why it's so much earlier. We have only dtd one so far on cd8 so going to have 3 days in a row now 10/12/13 but tbh I'm sure we will continue on afterwards ;) it's odd coz I just had a 'feelung' I would be earlier this cycle- fx it's a good omen!?
> 
> Sadly kbkb it means we don't match now.. Also I'm in the 2ww sooner, boo hoo! I hope I still only have to wait 2 weeks!? My due day will change now won't it?
> 
> Ooh this is exciting! All systems go for these three days then :winkwink:
> 
> Thanks ladies, feeling a bit more positive again today. No symptoms at all, but I am feeling like next month could be the month now. (Just one of those feelings that you can't explain!)
> 
> How is everyone else getting on in the tww, any smyptoms? / Anyone caved yet and taken an early hpt? I very almost did this morning, (why do I want to poas so much!!) but I am only 6/7dpo so it would have been madness!! Almost halfway there though :happydance:
> 
> Good luck to all those keeping to the plan, and welcome to anyone just joining :D xxxClick to expand...

I am 7/8 DPO and i am going crazzzyyyy. i do get cramps here and there but this has happened in the past. I am not feeling anything else except heartburn the other night but it was just one time. When are you due for AF smiley?? I am due the 25th but I am going to hold out until the 26th if AF doesn't arrive...This TWW drives me nuts!!!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## smiley330

Hi ptntly wtg! Af is due on the 26th for me - So i'm just a day behind you :) My original plan was to wait and test then - but seeing as I'm already having to try my hardest not to poas I am just hoping I can hold out until the end of the week. :blush: 

Previous months I have not been this crazy I'm sure!!

x


----------



## singers_love

hello ladies, well about to start :sex: all the tommorrow, got some opk and did the first one today, which as suspected came back neg, I will let everyone know how its going! 2WW doesnt seem to be killing anyone at the moment, stay strong ladies!!


----------



## mammag

1dpo! I'm so excited, feel like I've done everything right this month thanks to SMEP. I am curious though, my ovulation was a little belated and my BBS are ridiculously sore, got sore about 2 days before ovulation and just keep getting worse. My boobs never hurt before through AND after ovulation, and it's obviously not pregnancy related, just hope it's not a sign that something is wrong :(


----------



## CertainTurton

mammag said:


> 1dpo! I'm so excited, feel like I've done everything right this month thanks to SMEP. I am curious though, my ovulation was a little belated and my BBS are ridiculously sore, got sore about 2 days before ovulation and just keep getting worse. My boobs never hurt before through AND after ovulation, and it's obviously not pregnancy related, just hope it's not a sign that something is wrong :(

Its great that you can start out the 2ww positive - I hate the hindsight of maybe i should have done this or that - lets hope this is the month!!
My boobs are killing me today as well - thats how i had a 'feeling' i was going to ovu earlier as it started yesterday. But i do normally get it so no big surprises, hope it settles down tho - i want to take my bra off, but dont think my colleagues would approve :haha:


----------



## Stefie

Hi ladies! :wave: Can I join? 
I'm going to try to stick with the SMEP...we'll see how enthused DH is about it. My birthday is next month and I told him I only want a :bfp: as my gift. I'm currently CD5 and actually had a normal 28 day cycle last month, after really wacky ones since coming off orthotricyclen in December. *sigh*

:dust: and lots of fun :sex: for everyone!!


----------



## mammag

CertainTurton said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 1dpo! I'm so excited, feel like I've done everything right this month thanks to SMEP. I am curious though, my ovulation was a little belated and my BBS are ridiculously sore, got sore about 2 days before ovulation and just keep getting worse. My boobs never hurt before through AND after ovulation, and it's obviously not pregnancy related, just hope it's not a sign that something is wrong :(
> 
> Its great that you can start out the 2ww positive - I hate the hindsight of maybe i should have done this or that - lets hope this is the month!!
> My boobs are killing me today as well - thats how i had a 'feeling' i was going to ovu earlier as it started yesterday. But i do normally get it so no big surprises, hope it settles down tho - i want to take my bra off, but dont think my colleagues would approve :haha:Click to expand...

Lol, luckily I'm at home, so no bra for me today!! It kind of sucks, first I had terrible Ovulation pains for two days, which I've never even felt a twinge before, and now that there over my boobs hurt so I can hardly move!!! Mother Nature hates me :)


----------



## smiley330

CertainTurton said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 1dpo! I'm so excited, feel like I've done everything right this month thanks to SMEP. I am curious though, my ovulation was a little belated and my BBS are ridiculously sore, got sore about 2 days before ovulation and just keep getting worse. My boobs never hurt before through AND after ovulation, and it's obviously not pregnancy related, just hope it's not a sign that something is wrong :(
> 
> Its great that you can start out the 2ww positive - I hate the hindsight of maybe i should have done this or that - lets hope this is the month!!
> My boobs are killing me today as well - thats how i had a 'feeling' i was going to ovu earlier as it started yesterday. But i do normally get it so no big surprises, hope it settles down tho - i want to take my bra off, but dont think my colleagues would approve :haha:Click to expand...

I agree! It's puts you on such a good start if you go into the tww thinking you've done all you can. Good luck x


----------



## tankgirl

Hello fellow SMEPers. Really hoping someone could help. I've posted this in the opk gallery but figured twice the posting = twice the advice. I took the top test at 11am with quite concentrated wee, and the bottom one at 3pm with not very concentrated wee. Does this indicate I'm coming into my surge, and should I re-test in a few hours. Really don't want to miss my window :winkwink:
Thanks in advance for any responses
:dust: :dust: :dust:
 



Attached Files:







WP_000369.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 35


----------



## MrsTreasure

MrsFX said:


> mrs Treasure if you fancy a laugh look at this thread:
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...7-things-you-do-now-you-didnt-before-ttc.html


Oh MrsFX you brightened up my day, that post did make me lol! Anyway, my eye is twitching so I must go and Google if that is a possible *symptom* and I must go and find my lucky pants :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## ptntly wtg

:hugs:


smiley330 said:


> Hi ptntly wtg! Af is due on the 26th for me - So i'm just a day behind you :) My original plan was to wait and test then - but seeing as I'm already having to try my hardest not to poas I am just hoping I can hold out until the end of the week. :blush:
> 
> Previous months I have not been this crazy I'm sure!!
> 
> x


----------



## MrsFX

MrsTreasure said:


> MrsFX said:
> 
> 
> mrs Treasure if you fancy a laugh look at this thread:
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...7-things-you-do-now-you-didnt-before-ttc.html
> 
> 
> Oh MrsFX you brightened up my day, that post did make me lol! Anyway, my eye is twitching so I must go and Google if that is a possible *symptom* and I must go and find my lucky pants :winkwink: :rofl:Click to expand...

I have my lucky pants washed for tonight!!
I also noticed that I left my hair straighteners plugged in 2 days in a row. Must be baby brain!!!! Little did we know that ttc-itus could turn our brains into mush before conception!!


----------



## CertainTurton

MrsFX said:


> MrsTreasure said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsFX said:
> 
> 
> mrs Treasure if you fancy a laugh look at this thread:
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...7-things-you-do-now-you-didnt-before-ttc.html
> 
> 
> Oh MrsFX you brightened up my day, that post did make me lol! Anyway, my eye is twitching so I must go and Google if that is a possible *symptom* and I must go and find my lucky pants :winkwink: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I have my lucky pants washed for tonight!!
> I also noticed that I left my hair straighteners plugged in 2 days in a row. Must be baby brain!!!! Little did we know that ttc-itus could turn our brains into mush before conception!!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## CertainTurton

tankgirl said:


> Hello fellow SMEPers. Really hoping someone could help. I've posted this in the opk gallery but figured twice the posting = twice the advice. I took the top test at 11am with quite concentrated wee, and the bottom one at 3pm with not very concentrated wee. Does this indicate I'm coming into my surge, and should I re-test in a few hours. Really don't want to miss my window :winkwink:
> Thanks in advance for any responses
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Hi Tankgirl, It def looks like its getting darker to me so i would say you are coming near to ovu, i would start to dtd now and test again this eve if you want but def tomorrow morning. I do find the strip tests quite hard to read but its looking very close to positive! :happydance: Good Luck!


----------



## MrsFX

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/614341-would-you-dooooo-bfp.html

Is also a funny thread.

Tankgirl. It looks like you're getting closer to your peek!!

CertainTurton: Do you take another OPK tomorrow? I haven't used the smiley ones and wonder if you are expecting another smiley tomorrow or if it detects your peek only. You must know your body well to predict the early Ov.

Update: I'm on CD10 and DH at work until midnight so off to bed soon so that I can get up when he gets home!! The things we do! I'm determined to do it properly this month. Temp risen quite a bit 36.60 to 36.84. But CBFM is reporting high so still on track for CD 14!! Feeling hopeful but this is the hopeful phase. Oh look I'm skeptical again... ohhh mood swings..


----------



## Jacq1980

Hi Guys - I'm scared to do a test just yet, I find if the test is negative I feel poop, but if AF arrives I seem to just deal with it!! 

I am going to loo every half hour just to check and see if anything has happened yet! I am like clockwork so 14dpo normally af is here and a show 13dpo...so I think I will wait til Friday morning when I know I am deffo a few days late as this has never happened before. My leutal phase has been 14dpo for the last yr, but I think I am just going to not get my hopes up too much as we all know how dissapointing it is when af comes!!

Oooo here's hoping girls - Good Luck everyone!!!


----------



## MrsFX

Thought I would roll out the smilies in luck for you!!!!
I know its a little :wacko:
to send you :flower::flower:
but :winkwink: we are in on your secret 
and hope you give us the :thumbup:
with some :baby: news
keep :haha:
and do a :happydance:
because you have tried your best and now need to wait so
:kiss:
and
:hugs:
and lots of luck for you


----------



## CertainTurton

Aww mrsfx- loving the smiles! Got a good feeling for us allthis month. 
I won't bother doing another opk tomorrow as it will prob still be a smiley, I've always been told I only need to do it until the 1st smiley which means it will be within 12-48 hours so basically get :sex: :haha: I guess I do know some of the signs, like I had sore boobs on cd9 which I normally get on cd13, also I had strange cm on cd8 and 9 so was a bit suspicious. Ttc really does seem to help me get to know my cycles.

Jacq1980- sounding promising- everything crossed for you


----------



## bellaxgee

did smep for the first time this cycle along with preseed and softcups and got my bfp this morning! it works!!


----------



## Stefie

bellaxgee said:


> did smep for the first time this cycle along with preseed and softcups and got my bfp this morning! it works!!

:yipee: Congratulations!! :yipee:

I'm a little hesitant about softcups....I feel the same way about tampons. I have some weird fear that they'll get stuck up there! Any helpful hints about using softcups?? :blush:


----------



## bellaxgee

they are very intimidating when you look at them because they are huge but when u pinch them they slide right in. it definitely takes practice putting them in while ur still on ur back with ur legs in the air but i woulld use them even if i wasnt ttc bc i hate standing up and everything coming out eeew. they kept everything where they needed to be.


----------



## Rosered52

I just got the softcups, and I'm trying them tonight! I have to admit, I'm more worried about taking it out...


----------



## kbkb

this is really strange...I think I ovulated early as well, Certainturton..I got these stinging cramps in my left ovary last afternoon and I was CD11 so i guess they could well be O..We bd'd on CD5 and 9 and then I rushed home from work to BD yesterday hoping we catch the egg! they do live for 12-48 hours after ovulation right? Can anyone offer any advice, please ladies? I have a feeling if i O'd yesterday we didnt get enough BD in... :( maybe out for this cycle
Should we continue the BDing...I dont do OPK or temping (too much pressure!!)....AF due June 4...
Any thoughts??? help!


----------



## kbkb

Congratulations bellaxgee!!!


----------



## Rosered52

bellaxgee said:



> did smep for the first time this cycle along with preseed and softcups and got my bfp this morning! it works!!

Wonderful! Congratulations to you!!!


----------



## blueice

Hi Guys!..I am absolutely new to this forum..so need A LOT of advice..we have been trying for about 3-4 months to conceive, but no luck so far :( ...this is the first month when I have started using OPK. My last AF was on May 3; today was CD15 and I noticed a darker line (but not dark enough as the control line - slight difference though)...

We have been BD'ing as follows:

CD 7
CD 8
CD 10
CD 14
CD 15

What should be my next steps?? any advice is much appreciated!


----------



## smiley330

blueice said:


> Hi Guys!..I am absolutely new to this forum..so need A LOT of advice..we have been trying for about 3-4 months to conceive, but no luck so far :( ...this is the first month when I have started using OPK. My last AF was on May 3; today was CD15 and I noticed a darker line (but not dark enough as the control line - slight difference though)...
> 
> We have been BD'ing as follows:
> 
> CD 7
> CD 8
> CD 10
> CD 14
> CD 15
> 
> What should be my next steps?? any advice is much appreciated!

Hello! I am not great with the strip OPK's, but I would say you are coming into your surge so would bd on CD15 and 16.... Good luck!


MrsFX - Love the smilies!! :D Lots of luck to Jacq1980!

CertainTurton - What CD are you on now? Almost the tww for you? :)

bellaxgee - YAY, CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: - 

Well today is about 7dpo for me, and actually feeling a bit sick and dizzy today - though, OH has been claiming he hasn't felt well for the past couple days so thats not as promising a symptom as i'd like it to be! Otherwise feeling ok. Only another 7 days to go!!!! (Prob less than that till I will start cracking out the tests) xxx


----------



## CertainTurton

bellaxgee said:


> did smep for the first time this cycle along with preseed and softcups and got my bfp this morning! it works!!

Congratulations!!! :happydance: it's sooo great to hear success stories!!


----------



## CertainTurton

kbkb said:


> this is really strange...I think I ovulated early as well, Certainturton..I got these stinging cramps in my left ovary last afternoon and I was CD11 so i guess they could well be O..We bd'd on CD5 and 9 and then I rushed home from work to BD yesterday hoping we catch the egg! they do live for 12-48 hours after ovulation right? Can anyone offer any advice, please ladies? I have a feeling if i O'd yesterday we didnt get enough BD in... :( maybe out for this cycle
> Should we continue the BDing...I dont do OPK or temping (too much pressure!!)....AF due June 4...
> Any thoughts??? help!

Oooo bizarre, maybe we are cycle matching from afar :haha: 
The egg is supposed to live that long, yes so Im sure you will be fine, especially if you dtd today as well! Sperm can live for up to 5 days as well, hanging around waiting for the eggy so I reckon you ARE NOT out!!! Keep positive hun and you will get there :hugs: now for the dreaded 2WW

I think Im now on 1dpo or maybe actual ovu day as i got my smiley yesterday, my boobs are killing me!! even more than normal, but they normally settle down around 2/3dpo so we shall see. We dtd yesterday and are planning today and tomorrow to cover the bases.


----------



## kbkb

SO re-assuring! thanks, certainturton 

I thought I was a goner :dohh: -will defi BD today to cover bases.....no :sleep: for DH!!


----------



## traceyAndLee

well this looks good i may give it ago

so my plan looks like this -
24th AF on for 6-7days
BD -
31st
2rd
4th
6th and so on till i hit my OV day??
this messing with my hed lol

P.s sorry for spellin and i put this in the uthere thred oops


----------



## kbkb

I like your plan...BD ing a day or two after as well...yeah, the ovary pains around today as well..so it could well be pre ovulation or Ovulation pains! So confusing!!! why didnt i ever pay attention to my body before TTC?
I still kind of think we may be out, but going with the original plan....
keep the faith in the 2 WW!!!!!


----------



## Jacq1980

bellaxgee - Congratulations!!!!!

Friday is D day for me I'm currently 15DPO getting some dull aches...preying it's normal and not AF!!!!!!


----------



## Jacq1980

AF has started!! Gutted...back on it for the last time!! So here goes cycle 6!!


----------



## singers_love

Congrats for the positive! We all can stay positive for our cycle turn!Starting tonight, still a neg on the OPK though, we shall see how is goes!


----------



## cmom

Jacq1980 said:


> AF has started!! Gutted...back on it for the last time!! So here goes cycle 6!!

Sorry :hugs:


----------



## smiley330

Jacq1980 said:


> AF has started!! Gutted...back on it for the last time!! So here goes cycle 6!!

Ahh sorry AF arrived :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hope next cycle is the one for you! x


----------



## ptntly wtg

Jacq1980 said:


> AF has started!! Gutted...back on it for the last time!! So here goes cycle 6!!

Sorry...we all know the feeling..stay positive..it will happen :thumbup:


----------



## ptntly wtg

bellaxgee said:


> did smep for the first time this cycle along with preseed and softcups and got my bfp this morning! it works!!

Congrats to you!!!!:flower:


----------



## ptntly wtg

ptntly wtg said:


> :hugs:
> 
> 
> smiley330 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ptntly wtg! Af is due on the 26th for me - So i'm just a day behind you :) My original plan was to wait and test then - but seeing as I'm already having to try my hardest not to poas I am just hoping I can hold out until the end of the week. :blush:
> 
> Previous months I have not been this crazy I'm sure!!
> 
> xClick to expand...

okay so i know we are due the same time...any more symptoms??? i had heartburn again which i never had in my life (that i could remember anyway)...headache and little cramps...its prob nothing but this tww really can drive anyone nuts!!!!! i have had symptoms every month for the past three years!!!! its funny i dont pay attention to anything the first two weeks of my cycle!!:headspin:


----------



## smiley330

ptntly wtg said:


> ptntly wtg said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> smiley330 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ptntly wtg! Af is due on the 26th for me - So i'm just a day behind you :) My original plan was to wait and test then - but seeing as I'm already having to try my hardest not to poas I am just hoping I can hold out until the end of the week. :blush:
> 
> Previous months I have not been this crazy I'm sure!!
> 
> x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> okay so i know we are due the same time...any more symptoms??? i had heartburn again which i never had in my life (that i could remember anyway)...headache and little cramps...its prob nothing but this tww really can drive anyone nuts!!!!! i have had symptoms every month for the past three years!!!! its funny i dont pay attention to anything the first two weeks of my cycle!!:headspin:Click to expand...

Ok, so today my list of probably made up symptoms consists of:
lower back ache, ache down below / in my right ovary, little bit sick, dizzy, increased cm, very spotty growlmad:), headaches.... oh and my nose has been itchy and my big toe hurts so im putting those down as well :D 

I have never paid so much attention to my body!! Just wish I had done more when I wasn't ttc so i'd actually know what was different... And im sure one minute i have something, the next it's gone! Yep, crazy, crazy, crazy! :loopy: x


----------



## ptntly wtg

smiley330 said:


> ptntly wtg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptntly wtg said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> smiley330 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ptntly wtg! Af is due on the 26th for me - So i'm just a day behind you :) My original plan was to wait and test then - but seeing as I'm already having to try my hardest not to poas I am just hoping I can hold out until the end of the week. :blush:
> 
> Previous months I have not been this crazy I'm sure!!
> 
> x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> okay so i know we are due the same time...any more symptoms??? i had heartburn again which i never had in my life (that i could remember anyway)...headache and little cramps...its prob nothing but this tww really can drive anyone nuts!!!!! i have had symptoms every month for the past three years!!!! its funny i dont pay attention to anything the first two weeks of my cycle!!:headspin:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, so today my list of probably made up symptoms consists of:
> lower back ache, ache down below / in my right ovary, little bit sick, dizzy, increased cm, very spotty growlmad:), headaches.... oh and my nose has been itchy and my big toe hurts so im putting those down as well :D
> 
> I have never paid so much attention to my body!! Just wish I had done more when I wasn't ttc so i'd actually know what was different... And im sure one minute i have something, the next it's gone! Yep, crazy, crazy, crazy! :loopy: xClick to expand...

sounds promising...lets pray all of these symptoms show a :bfp: :dust:


----------



## FoleysWifey

Today is CD 7 for me and we :sex: last night :happydance:. I know it says to wait until CD 8, but we couldnt resist! My goald is to do every other day, but I dont think it will happen. Is it bad to have sex every night? :shrug:. I watched the amazing sperm race and it said its better to do it every other night, so I hope we can so we get our :bfp: on June 9th :cloud9:. Good luck to everyone!! :dust: all around!!


----------



## Stefie

Jacq1980 said:


> bellaxgee - Congratulations!!!!!
> 
> Friday is D day for me I'm currently 15DPO getting some dull aches...preying it's normal and not AF!!!!!!

That darn witch doesn't know when she's not welcome! :hug:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hey chickies I haven't been in the ttc forum much recently so have only just spotted this thread.

DH and I are currently on our 16th month ttc and for the first time ever we have managed to fully complete SMEP :dance: I
We dtd last Thursday and then my temp dropped majorly on the Friday so I knew ovulation would occur Saturday. We then dtd Friday, Saturday, Sunday had a break Monday and did the final one last night.

I would like to say I an positive but as it would have been our due date for our lost baby at the same time the :witch: is due, I just don't think we will be lucky - I am more content knowing we did everything possible this cycle though.


----------



## SillyHale

IGotBabyFever said:


> We started this a few hours ago,was sure to dtd before midnight(still cd8) :blush: I have now entered cd9 ...Im curious as to how husbands reacted when the plan was introduced,or if they have no idea (less stress)....I told my dh about it,and he is all game for it :dance:
> 
> fxed and lots of :dust: for our :bfp: !!!

I didn't tell my DH because last month when I got a positive opk he shut down and said it was too much pressure to bd everyday for 3 days. So I thought I'd take the pressure off him this month and not talk about it because that's what so many girls in this forum do. I thought it was a great idea so we started to bd on CD7, CD9, and then last night was supposed to be the next bd day and I got a pos opk. YAY! So I was like "right on" but when I tried to put the moves on hubby he wasn't into it. So all night I had dreams about sex :haha: and then was grumpy when I woke up from being rejected. So he asked if I peed on a stick because he wasn't sure why I was pissed. I told him yes and we're supposed to be getting it on all week. And then he was upset that I didn't tell him. HA! What's a girl to do? :) (sorry for the novel-like response)


----------



## Cosmos

I'd like to be added please. =) ...First month we're going to follow SMEP to the T, it's been 4/5 months of trying since MC with no luck (start OV tests and planning two months ago) so hopefully it works this cycle! I seem to finally be 35 days on the spot, so my signature should be correct to the day. ^^;


----------



## MrsFX

Hi all. What a lot of action (pardon the pun). 
I'm sorry to hear about AF Jacq1980. Be positive and do something crazy like eat cheese with a rind or have a glass of wine or a hot hot bath. 

We didn't bd last night in the end as DH got home too late. I was annoyed but will try tonight. Still just a high on the cbfm so expecting peak fri/sat. Trying to stay hoeful but annoyed that we haven't been true to the smep. Guess I can use that as an excuse when Af shows!!


----------



## Jacq1980

Thanks for the nice posts everyone!! No worries, just gonna get back on the pony so to speak ha!

Well here goes cycle 6 of clomid, last cycle and then back to RE to discuss next steps. Clomid is working but just not catching...frustrating!

Going to stick to the SMEP plan again and use conceive plus again...just gotta keep positive...

Had a vino and will have a few this weekend then back at it!! 

Good Luck everyone! x


----------



## CertainTurton

Jacq1980 said:


> Thanks for the nice posts everyone!! No worries, just gonna get back on the pony so to speak ha!
> 
> Well here goes cycle 6 of clomid, last cycle and then back to RE to discuss next steps. Clomid is working but just not catching...frustrating!
> 
> Going to stick to the SMEP plan again and use conceive plus again...just gotta keep positive...
> 
> Had a vino and will have a few this weekend then back at it!!
> 
> Good Luck everyone! x

:hugs: It's great your looking towards the next cycle and most def enjoy that wine while you can :)


----------



## CertainTurton

FoleysWifey said:


> Today is CD 7 for me and we :sex: last night :happydance:. I know it says to wait until CD 8, but we couldnt resist! My goald is to do every other day, but I dont think it will happen. Is it bad to have sex every night? :shrug:. I watched the amazing sperm race and it said its better to do it every other night, so I hope we can so we get our :bfp: on June 9th :cloud9:. Good luck to everyone!! :dust: all around!!

Welcome Foleyswifey - I believe it is best to do it every other day until you get a pos opk (or you know you are ovulating) so that the sperm have time to rejuvenate - it is hard tho, we feel like were missing an opportunity if we miss a day, but in the long run its better apparently. Up until now me and my DH used to do it every day and then be sooo fed up but ovu time, so were hopeful SMEP will do the trick (esp as i ovulated really early this month). :dust:


----------



## kbkb

Smiley330-that's hilarious! I thought I was the only one imagining symptoms here. Last month i made myself up a whole list of symtoms to feel like a fool at the end of it when AF came. guess we all do it huh?? :haha: Nice to know I am not alone! 

I have decided not to symptom spot at all this cycle !! :ban: but lets see how long I last


----------



## kbkb

As a contingency plan, I vote we all have 3 glasses of wine if we get a :bfn: on the day we find out. Who's in????

Just thinking, we gotta have something to look forward to either way!


----------



## CertainTurton

kbkb said:


> As a contingency plan, I vote we all have 3 glasses of wine if we get a :bfn: on the day we find out. Who's in????
> 
> Just thinking, we gotta have something to look forward to either way!

I'm In!!! But hoping we won't need to!! :wine:


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> Smiley330-that's hilarious! I thought I was the only one imagining symptoms here. Last month i made myself up a whole list of symtoms to feel like a fool at the end of it when AF came. guess we all do it huh?? :haha: Nice to know I am not alone!
> 
> I have decided not to symptom spot at all this cycle !! :ban: but lets see how long I last




kbkb said:


> As a contingency plan, I vote we all have 3 glasses of wine if we get a :bfn: on the day we find out. Who's in????
> 
> Just thinking, we gotta have something to look forward to either way!

Haha nope, definitely not the only one! I'm glad i'm not the only one either. I am fairly sure I will be getting a BFN this month but all the sympton spotting is at least making me feel better for now! What CD are you on at the moment? 

And YES to the 3 glasses of wine (which actually equates to a full bottle :D) 

How is everyone else getting on today? Is the plan going to, er, plan? x

:dust:

:spermy: - This little picture always makes me laugh.


----------



## kbkb

Oho, I love :spermy: too!! very evil looking bugger, no?
I hope we all get :BFP: but I am kind of thinking I may have missed the bus. Was to OV may 21 (CD14) but on may 17 (CD11) felt sharp ovary pains on my left. Was so miffed.I may have ovulated??? I dont do OPK/ temping, so I figured the best way is to just continue the :sex: as per plan...
We BD'd CD 9, CD 11 (OV?), CD12 and today is CD 13 for me... Going to continue to BD as per old schedule..
So what if its a bottle , hey - for all this mental trauma....we DESERVE IT!!!


----------



## kbkb

certainturton,kbkb, smiley 330 vote to get :drunk: if :bfn:.....hope we dont need it!


----------



## mummikins

hello ladies can i join your thread? i'm just starting SMEP - due to O around the 20-22nd and AF is due sometime around the 3rd June although last month's cycle was randomly 41 days, 28 the month before, 37 the month before that!! 

had a -OPK yesterday and just about to do today's, BDing tonight and every 2nd night till i get that +OPK....

good luck and lots of :dust: to us all xx

also taking vit B complex with folic acid and EPO to help regulate my cycle and increase CM, cut down on caffeine as well so HOPEFULLY this will be the month as we've had 5 months of zilch so far.


----------



## mummikins

YAY!! faint hint of a second line on today's OPK!

here goes.....


----------



## singers_love

Well we were so knackered from trampolingin last night that we didnt so we are going to do tonight, and then tommorrow, so it will be 

9
10
12
14 

untill I get either pain or OPK positive, then go through the three days.

Im hoping this thread will keep going untill we have all got the answer we want!


----------



## MrsFX

Hey all. I'm up for the 3 glasses to the witch. Got a peak on the cbfm today. Cd12!! Last month was like clockwork. I've noticed a few early OVs on here,have we all slipped into a coma and lost a dew days!? Had left sided abdo pains cd 9/10 but nothing today.


----------



## ptntly wtg

Jacq1980 said:


> Thanks for the nice posts everyone!! No worries, just gonna get back on the pony so to speak ha!
> 
> Well here goes cycle 6 of clomid, last cycle and then back to RE to discuss next steps. Clomid is working but just not catching...frustrating!
> 
> Going to stick to the SMEP plan again and use conceive plus again...just gotta keep positive...
> 
> Had a vino and will have a few this weekend then back at it!!
> 
> Good Luck everyone! x

Good for you...love the positive attitude!!!!:flower:


----------



## kbkb

MrsFX-hahaha-true we have all slipped into a coma and lost some days...one more on the :drunk:plan...I LIKE IT!!!

now this is a major tmi alert- I had those ov kind of pains CD11 (normally get them CD14) but i have whitish but stretchy cm today. how do i classify this? fertile or infertile??? going to continue BDing.....but any ideas what this means?
Please share!


----------



## CertainTurton

kbkb said:


> MrsFX-hahaha-true we have all slipped into a coma and lost some days...one more on the :drunk:plan...I LIKE IT!!!
> 
> now this is a major tmi alert- I had those ov kind of pains CD11 (normally get them CD14) but i have whitish but stretchy cm today. how do i classify this? fertile or infertile??? going to continue BDing.....but any ideas what this means?
> Please share!

Hmm sounds a bit like what i had on cd 8/9, so 2 days before i got my pos opk.. is that what the describe as egg white cm?? Best to keep dtd (you poor thing :p)


----------



## mammag

3 dpo ladies, FF gave me my cross hairs so officially in my 2ww! I followed SMEP religiously and praying it worked!!!


----------



## kbkb

Certainturton- It is stretchable but not clear....I dont know!!! but :hugs: thanks fr the support!!
tmi ,sorry


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> MrsFX-hahaha-true we have all slipped into a coma and lost some days...one more on the :drunk:plan...I LIKE IT!!!
> 
> now this is a major tmi alert- I had those ov kind of pains CD11 (normally get them CD14) but i have whitish but stretchy cm today. how do i classify this? fertile or infertile??? going to continue BDing.....but any ideas what this means?
> Please share!

Sorry, I am useless at deciphering what the various types of cm mean!! I got one little bit of ewcm at around 3dpo (which massively confused me) but that's it. I have had to rely on OPK's this month - I wouldnt have a clue when I Ov otherwise :dohh:

Right ladies - I will be 9dpo tomorrow, and I don't think I can hold out any longer! Going to take a test in the morning (will be the first of many whatever the result) - If anyone has any wise words that will stop me wasting a test testing too early - they will be greatly received!! xxx


----------



## MrsFX

Smiley. Step away from the test!! Ask you'd other half to hide them from you. It's not worth it!!! Taking a test will only cause extreme emotion. I'd hate for it to make u sad. Keep trying to put it off for a day at a time. 

I'd better copy this advice for myself next week.


----------



## CaliGirl35

Can I join too?! I am going to do the smep this month as well! Today is CD5 for me, and I am on my first round of clomid at 100mg... Doc told me I needed to start having sex on CD10 every other day untill I O Have sex that night and the next and then go back to every other day?! Should I add a few days in there?! :) I also got preseed.. and mucinex. I had a mmc in November and I just did my blood work last month to see that I was not O'ing according to the doc... my numbers came back at 9.4
Not expecting to see a BFP this being my first month on clomid... but I do have high hopes for my Second cycle on it... but gonna think positive in the meantime! 

GL girls.... I hope to see a TON of BFP's for you all with this plan!!! :happydance:


----------



## katestar53

Hello ladies :flower:

Can I join in this SMEP adventure :) Im currently CD13 and due to OV anytine soon, hopefully in the few days but my cycles are alla but messed up after my MC in March. Have a CBFM and will hopefully will go high 2morrow so FX! Have started BDing from CD10 as I ovulated CD12 last month.Hope this SMEPplan works this cycle, am also using Conceive Plus and have recently started taking Royal Jelly (apparently its a superfood that helps with fertility)

:hug:


----------



## MrsFX

MrsFX said:


> Smiley. Step away from the test!! Ask you'd other half to hide them from you. It's not worth it!!! Taking a test will only cause extreme emotion. I'd hate for it to make u sad. Keep trying to put it off for a day at a time.
> 
> I'd better copy this advice for myself next week.


By the way I mean sad because its too soon to take it. 
Be strong save a few pennies.


----------



## smiley330

MrsFX said:


> Smiley. Step away from the test!! Ask you'd other half to hide them from you. It's not worth it!!! Taking a test will only cause extreme emotion. I'd hate for it to make u sad. Keep trying to put it off for a day at a time.
> 
> I'd better copy this advice for myself next week.

Ok, seeing someone else say it does make it seem silly to test tomorrow - I keep getting drawn in by other people saying they got BFP's at 8dpo!!!! No such luck here i'm sure....I will try my HARDEST to remember this tomorrow! Good idea asking my OH to hide the tests :D 

Welcome CaliGirl35 and katestar53 - Good luck for this cycle x


----------



## Kimbre

CaliGirl35 said:


> Can I join too?! I am going to do the smep this month as well! Today is CD5 for me, and I am on my first round of clomid at 100mg... Doc told me I needed to start having sex on CD10 every other day untill I O Have sex that night and the next and then go back to every other day?! Should I add a few days in there?! :) I also got preseed.. and mucinex. I had a mmc in November and I just did my blood work last month to see that I was not O'ing according to the doc... my numbers came back at 9.4
> Not expecting to see a BFP this being my first month on clomid... but I do have high hopes for my Second cycle on it... but gonna think positive in the meantime!
> 
> GL girls.... I hope to see a TON of BFP's for you all with this plan!!! :happydance:


welcome!!! i am also on CD 5.

good luck hun!


----------



## lucybee

katestar53 said:


> Hello ladies :flower:
> 
> Can I join in this SMEP adventure :) Im currently CD13 and due to OV anytine soon, hopefully in the few days but my cycles are alla but messed up after my MC in March. Have a CBFM and will hopefully will go high 2morrow so FX! Have started BDing from CD10 as I ovulated CD12 last month.Hope this SMEPplan works this cycle, am also using Conceive Plus and have recently started taking Royal Jelly (apparently its a superfood that helps with fertility)
> 
> :hug:

I am CD13 today too! Should OV any day now. This is my first month trying the SMEPplan - finger's crossed for both of us! :hugs:


----------



## Stefie

I'm so excited about all the new SMEP ladies! Tomorrow is CD8 for me. :happydance: DH and I are more than ready to get started. I bought Softcups and Pre-seed today, as we're going to try them for the first time this cycle. Still very nervous about using the softcups....they're so WIDE! 

Good luck to everyone! Bring on those :bfp:


----------



## CaliGirl35

I have looked for softcups everywhere... and I can't find them?! Pretty scared too! LOL

Kim- are you on clomid too? How long are your cycles?


----------



## Stefie

CaliGirl35 said:


> I have looked for softcups everywhere... and I can't find them?! Pretty scared too! LOL

I went to the Walgreen's website and checked if they were available in any close to me. That helped A LOT. If all else fails, you can order them online. I only paid $7 for mine. Hopefully, you'll find some this cycle. I think I'll practice putting one in with a bit of Pre-seed tomorrow before we BD....maybe while DH is at the gym or something. Otherwise, my hubby will probably fall off the bed laughing at my panic attack. :haha:


----------



## CaliGirl35

Stefie said:


> CaliGirl35 said:
> 
> 
> I have looked for softcups everywhere... and I can't find them?! Pretty scared too! LOL
> 
> I went to the Walgreen's website and checked if they were available in any close to me. That helped A LOT. If all else fails, you can order them online. I only paid $7 for mine. Hopefully, you'll find some this cycle. I think I'll practice putting one in with a bit of Pre-seed tomorrow before we BD....maybe while DH is at the gym or something. Otherwise, my hubby will probably fall off the bed laughing at my panic attack. :haha:Click to expand...

LMAO!!!! I am actually picturing the same exact thing with my hubby and myself!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## kbkb

Welcome to all the new ladies!!!

Smiley330- 8-9 dpo tests are just heartbreak for most of us. Its hard to see 2-3 negatives a cycle ( fresh from my April heartbreak...)Stay the course, stay strong! most people who got positives then miscalculate their O-date...Get OH to hide them pronto!
Thanks for your feedback re CM- i too think it was more EWCM than anything else but then i didnt O on may 17- so massively confused too. just sticking with the BD schedule and hoping for the best...

resolving NOT to test until after AF is due..!!!! lets see if i last. :rofl:


----------



## Rosered52

Stefie said:


> CaliGirl35 said:
> 
> 
> I have looked for softcups everywhere... and I can't find them?! Pretty scared too! LOL
> 
> I went to the Walgreen's website and checked if they were available in any close to me. That helped A LOT. If all else fails, you can order them online. I only paid $7 for mine. Hopefully, you'll find some this cycle. I think I'll practice putting one in with a bit of Pre-seed tomorrow before we BD....maybe while DH is at the gym or something. Otherwise, my hubby will probably fall off the bed laughing at my panic attack. :haha:Click to expand...

I'm telling you, girls, it's the getting them OUT that is touch and go. ;)


----------



## kbkb

Certainturton- You're good at this...Can we have a new list at the top with all the new ladies OV and :witch: dates? will be easier to keep track of all the SMEP :friends:...thanks in advance


----------



## MrsFX

Morning all. My chubby little fingers unsubscribed to the thread by mistake. 
We haven't heard from mrsTreasure for a while. I hope all is well. 

I got a 2nd peak on my cbfm today. And stretchy cm first time ever! (that i have noticed) Only 2nd month of using the cbfm. I also don't trust the result because it's cd 13. But maybe that's where we've been going wrong. I have never been good at the opks. I just assumed I was oving when I got any old 2 lines. 
So the plan is bd tonight maybe tomorrow then back onto every other day. 

Smiley. Good luck at avoiding the pee sticks.


----------



## kbkb

Good Luck, MrsFX!! :dust:


----------



## katestar53

MrsFX said:


> Morning all. My chubby little fingers unsubscribed to the thread by mistake.
> We haven't heard from mrsTreasure for a while. I hope all is well.
> 
> I got a 2nd peak on my cbfm today. And stretchy cm first time ever! (that i have noticed) Only 2nd month of using the cbfm. I also don't trust the result because it's cd 13. But maybe that's where we've been going wrong. I have never been good at the opks. I just assumed I was oving when I got any old 2 lines.
> So the plan is bd tonight maybe tomorrow then back onto every other day.
> 
> Smiley. Good luck at avoiding the pee sticks.

Hello MrsFX, I have been using the CBFM for a while now and the first cycle I used it I OV CD10!!!! So I was ov so much earlier than I though, I actually got a bfp that 1st cycle but sadly ended in a mc, booooo, so my cycles are all over the place now, ov CD12 last month, now on CD14 and not a high in sight :wacko: Good luck :winkwink:


----------



## katestar53

lucybee said:


> katestar53 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :flower:
> 
> Can I join in this SMEP adventure :) Im currently CD13 and due to OV anytine soon, hopefully in the few days but my cycles are alla but messed up after my MC in March. Have a CBFM and will hopefully will go high 2morrow so FX! Have started BDing from CD10 as I ovulated CD12 last month.Hope this SMEPplan works this cycle, am also using Conceive Plus and have recently started taking Royal Jelly (apparently its a superfood that helps with fertility)
> 
> :hug:
> 
> I am CD13 today too! Should OV any day now. This is my first month trying the SMEPplan - finger's crossed for both of us! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Lucybee :hugs: Still no sign of OV as of yet, hopefully it will happen in the few days as I really dont want a long cycle! Lets hope we get our SMEP :bfp: xxxxxx


----------



## katestar53

Stefie said:


> I'm so excited about all the new SMEP ladies! Tomorrow is CD8 for me. :happydance: DH and I are more than ready to get started. I bought Softcups and Pre-seed today, as we're going to try them for the first time this cycle. Still very nervous about using the softcups....they're so WIDE!
> 
> Good luck to everyone! Bring on those :bfp:

Im using softcups and preseed also for the first time, they are horrible little things, I always think Im inserting it incorrectly but they are very good at keeping all the little :spermy: inside and also no more wet patches!!!! (Sorry TMI!!)

:hug: & :dust:


----------



## smiley330

Good Morning :wave:


Oooh exciting! good luck MrsFX :)

Thanks girls, I managed to stay away from any poas action this morning! You're right, it's soul destroying seeing BFN's - So I may as well wait and either only have to see it once, or (preying) not have to see it at all. Only a few more days....

Well today I feel awful. I have been so tired lately - which is due to my DS being ill with croup and not sleeping well for the past week :sad1:, but have just been having so much trouble getting off to sleep - last night I was in bed at 7.30pm but don't think I got to sleep until 11 - then DS was awake on and off from about 3am. My face looks terrible, which always happens when I dont get enough sleep and just generally feeling run down - think getting OH's bug. Just wish there was a button you could click to make you stop thinking about ttc!! 

Hope everyone else is feeling happier / more positive than I am today! 
Anyone doing anything exciting? I'm at work and will be spending the day perfecting the art of looking busy at my computer (Hence the long message...lots of typing = mega busy :D) x

:sleep:

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## smiley330

katestar53 said:


> Stefie said:
> 
> 
> I'm so excited about all the new SMEP ladies! Tomorrow is CD8 for me. :happydance: DH and I are more than ready to get started. I bought Softcups and Pre-seed today, as we're going to try them for the first time this cycle. Still very nervous about using the softcups....they're so WIDE!
> 
> Good luck to everyone! Bring on those :bfp:
> 
> Im using softcups and preseed also for the first time, they are horrible little things, I always think Im inserting it incorrectly but they are very good at keeping all the little :spermy: inside and also no more wet patches!!!! (Sorry TMI!!)
> 
> :hug: & :dust:Click to expand...

I have never seen a softcup (really wouldnt know where to get them from?!) - but in my head they are huuuuuuggee and the taking out part is putting me off a bit! However, if this month is not my month I will be searching them out and loading up on preseed in an "all guns blazing" attempt!! :gun: (Who'd have thought there was a smiley for that?!) 

:dust:


----------



## kbkb

Morning!! we are all online today! Smiley330- well done! you deserve a medal for staying off the POAS syndrome today.... :haha: !! 
the :witch: is due June for you I saw. we'll all be June testers, lets help each other stay the course.
I do hope you feel better...hate it when I get no sleep too. just dont feel like myself!


----------



## katestar53

smiley330 said:


> katestar53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stefie said:
> 
> 
> I'm so excited about all the new SMEP ladies! Tomorrow is CD8 for me. :happydance: DH and I are more than ready to get started. I bought Softcups and Pre-seed today, as we're going to try them for the first time this cycle. Still very nervous about using the softcups....they're so WIDE!
> 
> Good luck to everyone! Bring on those :bfp:
> 
> Im using softcups and preseed also for the first time, they are horrible little things, I always think Im inserting it incorrectly but they are very good at keeping all the little :spermy: inside and also no more wet patches!!!! (Sorry TMI!!)
> 
> :hug: & :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I have never seen a softcup (really wouldnt know where to get them from?!) - but in my head they are huuuuuuggee and the taking out part is putting me off a bit! However, if this month is not my month I will be searching them out and loading up on preseed in an "all guns blazing" attempt!! :gun: (Who'd have thought there was a smiley for that?!)
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Hahahah, am loving that smiley!!! You can get them off Amazon (see link below). They look like super large condom packets and are quite scary to look at but they are fine when youhave the knack, I cant even feel mine once its in! :thumbup:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Instead-So...APNQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1305880612&sr=8-1


----------



## kbkb

Katestar53-sorry to hear about your loss...keep the faith! OV around the corner...and we're all here to help with nothing on our minds but TTC....


----------



## katestar53

kbkb said:


> Katestar53-sorry to hear about your loss...keep the faith! OV around the corner...and we're all here to help with nothing on our minds but TTC....

Thanks for your kind words Kbkb :hugs: Am feeling so much more postitive now about everything and am so determined to get a :bfp: this month!! Your right, all this baby making has gone to my head, it consumes my everywaking thought and even my dreams! If Im not on BnB Im scouting the web to find ways to get pregnant quickly! Im on a cocktail of vitamins and tablets, have stopped caffine, smoking and drinking and if I dont get that this month I will go mental or resort to drinking about 10 bottles of wine !!!!

What CD are you atm? Have you OV yet?


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> Morning!! we are all online today! Smiley330- well done! you deserve a medal for staying off the POAS syndrome today.... :haha: !!
> the :witch: is due June for you I saw. we'll all be June testers, lets help each other stay the course.
> I do hope you feel better...hate it when I get no sleep too. just dont feel like myself!

Ahh thanks! Haha, i do feel like I deserve a medal... might reward myself with the good biscuits today. Might not get pregnant this month, but I will def put on weight!! What date are you aiming to test for in June? That horrible :witch: is due on 26th May for me - PLEASE DON'T COME, YOU ARE NOT WELCOME! 




katestar53 said:


> Hahahah, am loving that smiley!!! You can get them off Amazon (see link below). They look like super large condom packets and are quite scary to look at but they are fine when youhave the knack, I cant even feel mine once its in! :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Instead-So...APNQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1305880612&sr=8-1

Aha, thanks for the link :) - just had a look now..... and.... wow... they really are like giant condoms! I was imagining them a lot scarier than that though so that's one bonus! :huh:


----------



## kbkb

hahah, thats the Million $ question. i found temps, OPKs too stressful so going by CM and my notorious ovulation pain...but i have OV'd much earlier than usual by those standards !! i think I may be out...but living in hope and getting BDing in as per SMEP schedule. I am CD 14 (O i think cd11)
We already have a 'drink 3 glasses of wine' if :bfn: plan going..Care to subscribe to the :drunk: club??? Cmon!!! gives you something to look forward to! got to keep the sense of humour!


----------



## kbkb

Smiley-i'm June 4...Shite, i envy you...less than 1 week to go...I am light years away...Testing 5th June earliest..


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> hahah, thats the Million $ question. i found temps, OPKs too stressful so going by CM and my notorious ovulation pain...but i have OV'd much earlier than usual by those standards !! i think I may be out...but living in hope and getting BDing in as per SMEP schedule. I am CD 14 (O i think cd11)
> We already have a 'drink 3 glasses of wine' if :bfn: plan going..Care to subscribe to the :drunk: club??? Cmon!!! gives you something to look forward to! got to keep the sense of humour!

kbkb - You are not out!! ....Not until we've hit those 3 glasses of wine :hugs:


----------



## kbkb

hahaha, there you go. Thanks for that!!!
See how busy at work we all are....:coffee:? 
hahahaha. :haha:


----------



## katestar53

kbkb said:


> hahah, thats the Million $ question. i found temps, OPKs too stressful so going by CM and my notorious ovulation pain...but i have OV'd much earlier than usual by those standards !! i think I may be out...but living in hope and getting BDing in as per SMEP schedule. I am CD 14 (O i think cd11)
> We already have a 'drink 3 glasses of wine' if :bfn: plan going..Care to subscribe to the :drunk: club??? Cmon!!! gives you something to look forward to! got to keep the sense of humour!

Ohhhhh yes please, sign me up immediately :happydance: Ive started temping this month and have heard it can get stressful, I will see how it goes though, my bedroom is like some sort of nurses room at the moment with a CBFM, thermometers, pills and large condoms (soft cups)!!!! My poor boyfriend, every time I purchase something else to help us TTC he does look scared, I have him on Royal Jelly and Maca at the moment and he is not allowed hot baths!! Bless him :)

Your not out till the :witch: rears her ugly head, on what CD did you start the SMEP plan?


----------



## CertainTurton

kbkb said:


> Certainturton- You're good at this...Can we have a new list at the top with all the new ladies OV and :witch: dates? will be easier to keep track of all the SMEP :friends:...thanks in advance

Welcome to all the new ladies and lots of :dust: to you!! Ive now added you to the list. Sorry for the delay in adding you, was out and about yesterday. If you want it to be shown, then could you let me know when you expect AF, and also when you think you will test? then i can put your dates on as well :)


----------



## katestar53

CertainTurton said:


> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> Certainturton- You're good at this...Can we have a new list at the top with all the new ladies OV and :witch: dates? will be easier to keep track of all the SMEP :friends:...thanks in advance
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies and lots of :dust: to you!! Ive now added you to the list. Sorry for the delay in adding you, was out and about yesterday. If you want it to be shown, then could you let me know when you expect AF, and also when you think you will test? then i can put your dates on as well :)Click to expand...

Hello and thanks for adding me :) AF due around the 4/6 and will hopefully hold off testing till then but I do love POAS so it might be a few days before :wacko:


----------



## kbkb

I started BD'ing on CD5, then CD9 and have been following it religiously ever since...CD11 and CD12 saw plenty of :sex: per certainturton's advice to go for it Oday as well as O+1...but still touch n go :winkwink:
And now we have a full house online! welcome certainturton! 



katestar53 said:


> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> hahah, thats the Million $ question. i found temps, OPKs too stressful so going by CM and my notorious ovulation pain...but i have OV'd much earlier than usual by those standards !! i think I may be out...but living in hope and getting BDing in as per SMEP schedule. I am CD 14 (O i think cd11)
> We already have a 'drink 3 glasses of wine' if :bfn: plan going..Care to subscribe to the :drunk: club??? Cmon!!! gives you something to look forward to! got to keep the sense of humour!
> 
> Ohhhhh yes please, sign me up immediately :happydance: Ive started temping this month and have heard it can get stressful, I will see how it goes though, my bedroom is like some sort of nurses room at the moment with a CBFM, thermometers, pills and large condoms (soft cups)!!!! My poor boyfriend, every time I purchase something else to help us TTC he does look scared, I have him on Royal Jelly and Maca at the moment and he is not allowed hot baths!! Bless him :)
> 
> Your not out till the :witch: rears her ugly head, on what CD did you start the SMEP plan?Click to expand...


----------



## smiley330

katestar53 said:


> Ohhhhh yes please, sign me up immediately :happydance: Ive started temping this month and have heard it can get stressful, I will see how it goes though, my bedroom is like some sort of nurses room at the moment with a CBFM, thermometers, pills and large condoms (soft cups)!!!! My poor boyfriend, every time I purchase something else to help us TTC he does look scared, I have him on Royal Jelly and Maca at the moment and he is not allowed hot baths!! Bless him :)
> 
> Your not out till the :witch: rears her ugly head, on what CD did you start the SMEP plan?

:haha: This has made me laugh! All my OH has is me telling him "we have to have sex now" - he's really in for it next month though!


----------



## CertainTurton

So im now officially in the 2WW - my right boob is still killing me, well its more the nipple so will be interested to see if that goes away or not!? Im not temping so will just have to wait and see now, but as i mentioned before i do have to test from 8dpo (25/5) so who knows!? Although the digis don't often pick it up until later. 
If I dont get my BFP this month I may invest in those 'large condoms..' they do seem a bit scary, but I hate feeling like its falling out! I am already using preseed tho - love the stuff!!

I mentioned to my DH that we didn't 'have' to :sex: on specific days now - i was hoping to relax him but he actually looked disappointed!! I had to clarify i didn't mean no sex at all!! :haha:silly men! 

How we all doing today?


----------



## kbkb

hahaha...Its amazing how easily you can sell them unlimited :sex: - after the initial reservations, DH was totally gungho!



CertainTurton said:


> So im now officially in the 2WW - my right boob is still killing me, well its more the nipple so will be interested to see if that goes away or not!? Im not temping so will just have to wait and see now, but as i mentioned before i do have to test from 8dpo (25/5) so who knows!? Although the digis don't often pick it up until later.
> If I dont get my BFP this month I may invest in those 'large condoms..' they do seem a bit scary, but I hate feeling like its falling out! I am already using preseed tho - love the stuff!!
> 
> I mentioned to my DH that we didn't 'have' to :sex: on specific days now - i was hoping to relax him but he actually looked disappointed!! I had to clarify i didn't mean no sex at all!! :haha:silly men!
> 
> How we all doing today?


----------



## smiley330

CertainTurton - Welcome to the 2WW!! :flower:


----------



## CertainTurton

smiley330 said:


> CertainTurton - Welcome to the 2WW!! :flower:

Thank you very much, it's good to be here! :wave:


----------



## kbkb

I'll count myself in the 2WW :coffee: from Sunday on...Got lots to do this weekend, I hope I can keep my mind off the ttc...


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> I'll count myself in the 2WW :coffee: from Sunday on...Got lots to do this weekend, I hope I can keep my mind off the ttc...

If you Ov on CD11 are you not in the 2ww now? Or are you playing it safe? .... Or have i read someone elses post and got confused!! (most likely)

Can anyone see my sig? I've spent about an hour now trying to make it show up, have done everything it says but I can't see it!


----------



## kbkb

I can see the signature Smiley330! bravo!
Yes i am in the 2WW if i did O on 17May, but i am not 100% sure....so just going by the old O-date of 21May!


----------



## smiley330

Oh good, at least someone can see it! Stupid computer technology...

Ah that makes sense - best to think of it that way! Are you going to bd on 21st as if you O according to smep as well? Definitely covering all your bases if you do that! :)


----------



## CertainTurton

smiley330 said:


> Oh good, at least someone can see it! Stupid computer technology...
> 
> Ah that makes sense - best to think of it that way! Are you going to bd on 21st as if you O according to smep as well? Definitely covering all your bases if you do that! :)

I was wondering about this as well, even though i got my po opk 3 days ago and we have been :sex: everyday for the last 3 days, im still panicking now that im cd13 whether i should continue with the plan e.g. every other day just to be sure... what do you think?


----------



## singers_love

Well ladies, due to being tired on CD8 :sex: yesterday CD9 
what do you reckon ladies, should we :sex: today CD10 so we can :sex: CD12, CD14

or

Should we continue as we are CD11, CD13? 

My worry is that everything I have read says you should make sure you hit CD12 because of OV, so I wouldnt want to miss it, because we were tired! 

What do you reckon? 

Should I :sex: today??

Thank you ladies! :hugs:


Just realised how many :sex: there are in this one post! Maybe a record! lol


----------



## smiley330

CertainTurton said:


> smiley330 said:
> 
> 
> Oh good, at least someone can see it! Stupid computer technology...
> 
> Ah that makes sense - best to think of it that way! Are you going to bd on 21st as if you O according to smep as well? Definitely covering all your bases if you do that! :)
> 
> I was wondering about this as well, even though i got my po opk 3 days ago and we have been :sex: everyday for the last 3 days, im still panicking now that im cd13 whether i should continue with the plan e.g. every other day just to be sure... what do you think?Click to expand...

If you're not sure then I don't think it can hurt to carry on? If there's no reason why you cant (ie, OH away or something) then may as well. I wish I had carried on bd'ing more after O - just to be sure. But OH works shifts and to be honest I was knackered!! But I do wish i'd done it at the time.... and next month I probably will no matter what. Just makes sure you've given it the best possible chance!


----------



## kbkb

Totally on board with that.Certainturton- if not sure, just cover your bases..we are continuing to BD as per original plan assuming O at May 21...so we BD'd yesterday and will do so everyday now until May 22 (1 dpo)...
:happydance:



smiley330 said:


> CertainTurton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smiley330 said:
> 
> 
> Oh good, at least someone can see it! Stupid computer technology...
> 
> Ah that makes sense - best to think of it that way! Are you going to bd on 21st as if you O according to smep as well? Definitely covering all your bases if you do that! :)
> 
> I was wondering about this as well, even though i got my po opk 3 days ago and we have been :sex: everyday for the last 3 days, im still panicking now that im cd13 whether i should continue with the plan e.g. every other day just to be sure... what do you think?Click to expand...
> 
> If you're not sure then I don't think it can hurt to carry on? If there's no reason why you cant (ie, OH away or something) then may as well. I wish I had carried on bd'ing more after O - just to be sure. But OH works shifts and to be honest I was knackered!! But I do wish i'd done it at the time.... and next month I probably will no matter what. Just makes sure you've given it the best possible chance!Click to expand...


----------



## kbkb

hahaha...yes Lots of those shaking beds for sure! I'd say if hitting CD12 makes you feel better, just go for it and include that date! Your mind rules over the body:thumbup: 

Hey and I had no clue that hitting CD12 was so important! thanks for sharing...The things you learn when you're ttc are just plain amazing!!!



singers_love said:


> Well ladies, due to being tired on CD8 :sex: yesterday CD9
> what do you reckon ladies, should we :sex: today CD10 so we can :sex: CD12, CD14
> 
> or
> 
> Should we continue as we are CD11, CD13?
> 
> My worry is that everything I have read says you should make sure you hit CD12 because of OV, so I wouldnt want to miss it, because we were tired!
> 
> What do you reckon?
> 
> Should I :sex: today??
> 
> Thank you ladies! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Just realised how many :sex: there are in this one post! Maybe a record! lol


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> hahaha...yes Lots of those shaking beds for sure! I'd say if hitting CD12 makes you feel better, just go for it and include that date! Your mind rules over the body:thumbup:
> 
> Hey and I had no clue that hitting CD12 was so important! thanks for sharing...The things you learn when you're ttc are just plain amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> singers_love said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, due to being tired on CD8 :sex: yesterday CD9
> what do you reckon ladies, should we :sex: today CD10 so we can :sex: CD12, CD14
> 
> or
> 
> Should we continue as we are CD11, CD13?
> 
> My worry is that everything I have read says you should make sure you hit CD12 because of OV, so I wouldnt want to miss it, because we were tired!
> 
> What do you reckon?
> 
> Should I :sex: today??
> 
> Thank you ladies! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Just realised how many :sex: there are in this one post! Maybe a record! lolClick to expand...

Yep - I think if CD12 is the important one (Also had no idea, but will definitely bare that in mind!) just bd today and fall back on track that way! :sex: :sex: :sex: :D


----------



## ptntly wtg

i am about 10/11 dpo...this is torture but i am not testing...too many :bfn: disappointments in the past. i am so confused because i have been having difficulty falling and staying asleep...i usually am like wood and sleep through the night....i have been waking up to use the bathroom and i am starvvving!!!!! ...oh well i am holding out until the 26th if AF doesn't come...good luck everybody!!!!!!!!!!:dust:


----------



## smiley330

ptntly wtg - I am having the exact same problem with trying to get to sleep!!! Just cannot stop my mind going into overdrive at the moment! Well done for staying away from the tests, not much longer to go :hugs:


----------



## ptntly wtg

smiley330 said:


> ptntly wtg - I am having the exact same problem with trying to get to sleep!!! Just cannot stop my mind going into overdrive at the moment! Well done for staying away from the tests, not much longer to go :hugs:

its crazzyyy..i have also had severe congestion but i have no other cold symptoms...cramping on and off but no pain in boobs which is weird because i always have painful boobs around one to two weeks prior to AF...i dont know what to think..just waiting it out and keeping busy this weekend...good luck and drink a lot of :coffee: :hugs:


----------



## kbkb

So we have a bunch of AF dates due next week- Smiley330, ptntly wtg...Good luck ladies and :dust:!


----------



## singers_love

You are much better than me and OH who eggs me on to test, I think he is the POSA!


----------



## lucybee

Good luck to all the 2WW ladies - and much love to those who need the strength for wherever they are in their cycle!

My peak came yesterday using the CBFM, and then I got another peak today - which I think is normal for the CBFM. OV should be today or tomorrow I think! WOOT!


----------



## Wendyk07

For all the girls that OV today i would definately DTD just to make sure. 

I couldnt quote anyone because i am at work and the forum is technically blocked so i dont get to see everything.

Good luck girls.

Wendy
x


----------



## Kimbre

singers_love said:


> You are much better than me and OH who eggs me on to test, I think he is the POSA!

SAME HERE my DH is crazyyy about this... he bugs me to test all the time lol


----------



## katestar53

I just want my OV to happen asap, am running out of test sticks for my CBFM! Have ordered some off Amazon so FX they come 2morrow :wacko:

Anyone else here not get much EWCM? I dont really get much tbh so am trying Conceive Plus (preseed) this month to help the little :spermy: get to the eggo!! FX it works as its bloody expensive and it comes out really fast of the bottle and last night it ended up all over the bed!! 

Just wanna start the 2ww now, its so long and tedious, should be called 2 week hell!!!


----------



## MrsFX

katestar53 said:


> I just want my OV to happen asap, am running out of test sticks for my CBFM! Have ordered some off Amazon so FX they come 2morrow :wacko:
> 
> Anyone else here not get much EWCM? I dont really get much tbh so am trying Conceive Plus (preseed) this month to help the little :spermy: get to the eggo!! FX it works as its bloody expensive and it comes out really fast of the bottle and last night it ended up all over the bed!!
> 
> Just wanna start the 2ww now, its so long and tedious, should be called 2 week hell!!!


I know what you mean we have concieve plus and I wasn't expecting it to be so 'watery'. I hope you get a peak on the CBFM soon. Its a good job that you have it if your OV isn't coming as expected. Soft cups are on my list for cycle 10 if I have to but for now its the pillow under the bum.

LucyBee (I think that's the right name): I think we are going to go into the TTW together. I think I'll get a high tomorrow and a temp rise so due to test/AF 4/5 june. Feeling really positive because of the EWCM and the fact that there is no excuses not to BD this weekend.

Ladies who are dying to POAS you should be sooo proud of yourselves. Before you take a test come onto this thread and we will harass you into putting it down.


----------



## lucybee

[/QUOTE]
LucyBee (I think that's the right name): I think we are going to go into the TTW together. 
[/QUOTE]

Oh yay! I wont be alone for the 14 days of waiting crazies! :)


----------



## CertainTurton

I've not used conceive plus but we use preseed and its not too runny - have you tried that? Is there a big difference between them? 

Im feeling soo tired today, and just slightly 'off' I dont know why - maybe im coming down with something as im only 2dpo! Even my friend was like 'are you ok??' hmmm. Must NOT start symptom spotting!!


----------



## MrsFX

Oh certainturton only 12 days to go. Its so hard to think of anything other than symptom. I hope u get some new and promising symptoms this month and plenty to distract.

I couldn't find preseed in boots so went for concieve plus. Maybe I'll put pre-seed down for cycle 11!!


----------



## cmom

Hi y'all. Jusy checking in. I'm now 3dpo. Feeling very weepy today. Don't know if it's a "symptom" or not lol!!!


----------



## smiley330

CertainTurton said:


> I've not used conceive plus but we use preseed and its not too runny - have you tried that? Is there a big difference between them?
> 
> Im feeling soo tired today, and just slightly 'off' I dont know why - maybe im coming down with something as im only 2dpo! Even my friend was like 'are you ok??' hmmm. Must NOT start symptom spotting!!

It's SO hard not to symptom spot isn't it! Even when I'm trying to ignore my body something in my head is screeching "SYMPTOM SYMPTOM SYMPTOM!!" Hopefully that's something promising for you, I've been reading the 'big thread of early preg symptoms" (if you haven't read it you absolutely have to!!!) and lots of people have said about feeling run down! So fingers crossed!


----------



## ptntly wtg

singers_love said:


> You are much better than me and OH who eggs me on to test, I think he is the POSA!

trust me i think about testing every day but i don't want to be disappointed so i would rather wait....and at least save money on those pg tests...lol...:winkwink:


----------



## IGotBabyFever

I have a few questions...as I have been kinda following smep this cycle...
I decided to follow the days,but instead of using an opk ,I decided just to follow body symptoms and also my calendar...I am regular like clockwork a 28 day cycle,and pretty intune with my body...so I can tell when I am actually ovulating...which is cd14...what Im wondering is...since Im not using an opk,should I just be dtd on cd8,cd10,cd12,cd14,15,16?? 
and also...can I be added to the list?? last af was may 9th,due to ovu may 23rd,next af due june 6th,will test june 7th if I can hold off on poas :haha:


----------



## CertainTurton

Welcome igotbabyfever! I will add you tomrrow as my iPhone won't let me! It's tricky without the opks but if I were you I would go with your plan as it will cove your bases :) just to say tho, I'm also norm 28 days with ovu on cd14 but this cycle I got my pos opk on cd10! So it can vary. Good luck tho :dust:


----------



## CertainTurton

smiley330 said:


> CertainTurton said:
> 
> 
> I've not used conceive plus but we use preseed and its not too runny - have you tried that? Is there a big difference between them?
> 
> Im feeling soo tired today, and just slightly 'off' I dont know why - maybe im coming down with something as im only 2dpo! Even my friend was like 'are you ok??' hmmm. Must NOT start symptom spotting!!
> 
> It's SO hard not to symptom spot isn't it! Even when I'm trying to ignore my body something in my head is screeching "SYMPTOM SYMPTOM SYMPTOM!!" Hopefully that's something promising for you, I've been reading the 'big thread of early preg symptoms" (if you haven't read it you absolutely have to!!!) and lots of people have said about feeling run down! So fingers crossed!Click to expand...

Oooo I like the sound if that thread tho- where is it?


----------



## smiley330

It's just on here https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/34596-big-thread-early-pregnancy-symptoms-139.html

It is highly addictive though!! :D


----------



## IGotBabyFever

CertainTurton said:


> Welcome igotbabyfever! I will add you tomrrow as my iPhone won't let me! It's tricky without the opks but if I were you I would go with your plan as it will cove your bases :) just to say tho, I'm also norm 28 days with ovu on cd14 but this cycle I got my pos opk on cd10! So it can vary. Good luck tho :dust:

Thanks! I understand there is always a chance I may ovu early or late,but as u said my bases look to be covered ...hoping we all get our :bfp: !! If Im not successful this cycle,I will get a digital to help next cycle

FXed and speading lots of :dust: around for everyone!!


----------



## Kimbre

igotbabyfever- yes i think that you should be good if you BD those days=) good luck hun!

i am regular as well but feel as if i need the OPKs to breath hahahaha. i want to know my EXACT O date, so i know how many DPO i am and stuff lol. on cycle day 6.... almost cycle day 8!!!:sex: we already :sex: yesterday during the day lol.


----------



## MrandMrs

I followed your plan...I'm 5dpo. I heard having your hubs drink mt dew 1 hour before helps the sperm swim faster? idk but I was willing to try!


----------



## IGotBabyFever

Kimbre said:


> igotbabyfever- yes i think that you should be good if you BD those days=) good luck hun!
> 
> i am regular as well but feel as if i need the OPKs to breath hahahaha. i want to know my EXACT O date, so i know how many DPO i am and stuff lol. on cycle day 6.... almost cycle day 8!!!:sex: we already :sex: yesterday during the day lol.

Thanks for the input! I appreciate it soooo much :thumbup: I was going to get an opk and also use conceive plus this cycle along with smep..but dh seemed to already be stressed out about the plan...so I figured since Im pretty familiar with my cycles,I would just try smep without anything ...if It doesnt work this cycle,I will get an opk and just not tell dh..I dont want him to get all stressed out,then itll stress me out,and mess up my cycle :nope:

Goodluck to everyone trying smep this cycle!! fxed and lots of :dust: we all get our :bfp:


----------



## Kimbre

hahaha sounds like my DH. i dont even tell him about my OPK he knows about it, but i dont tell him when its positive and stuff like that. i just seduce hahaha.

i just had a convo with him telling him that this cycle we HAVE to do the SMEP and he agrees. its been so long, i think he just wants our darn BFP!

men are silly. i try to ignore it. he's really freaked out by my soft cups. oh well haha:rofl:


----------



## Stefie

I'm cd8 today and hubby couldn't wait to :sex: this afternoon. I guess I was wrong about thinking he wasn't happy about the extra sex. :haha: I have to admit, though........I chickened out with the softcups today! DH asked me if I wanted him to get one for me and I totally choked. I told him I'd put one in next time. :blush: Why am I such a weeny about these things? My imagination just always gets the best of me.

How's everybody else doing? I feel like a kid on Christmas morning with this new approach to TTC! :wohoo: 

:dust: for all you ladies!!


----------



## Kimbre

Haha I wish my DH would hand me a soft cup, I asked him to last cycle and he was like NO way! Usually he's sooo good about Girly things but he's super freaked out by my soft cups and doesn't think we need them...I tried explaining that my uterus is tilted and it should help but he's still a bit weird about it. 
Oh well:) lol 
And it took me a bit to get use to putting them in but after a couple I had no issues! Goodluck:)


----------



## Stefie

Haha! Yeah, he always surprises me with the things he's ok with. For example, I can't talk about my CM, but he'll go find different bras for me while I'm in the dressing room. :wacko: On another note, I'm going to have to only use the preseed inside the softcups because DH said it "felt too good." :rofl: What am I gonna do with that man?


----------



## IGotBabyFever

Kimbre said:


> hahaha sounds like my DH. i dont even tell him about my OPK he knows about it, but i dont tell him when its positive and stuff like that. i just seduce hahaha.
> 
> i just had a convo with him telling him that this cycle we HAVE to do the SMEP and he agrees. its been so long, i think he just wants our darn BFP!
> 
> men are silly. i try to ignore it. he's really freaked out by my soft cups. oh well haha:rofl:

yea they are silly :haha: My dh is all for the plan,hes just not enjoying us having to cut down on dtd :blush: Hes looking forward to when we start everyday again :haha:
Im not sure how he would react to softcups,he would probably pick on me about it :blush:

how are they working for you? any luck? 

I hope we all get our :bfp: soon!! :dust:


----------



## kbkb

IGotBabyFever said:


> I have a few questions...as I have been kinda following smep this cycle...
> I decided to follow the days,but instead of using an opk ,I decided just to follow body symptoms and also my calendar...I am regular like clockwork a 28 day cycle,and pretty intune with my body...so I can tell when I am actually ovulating...which is cd14...what Im wondering is...since Im not using an opk,should I just be dtd on cd8,cd10,cd12,cd14,15,16??
> and also...can I be added to the list?? last af was may 9th,due to ovu may 23rd,next af due june 6th,will test june 7th if I can hold off on poas :haha:

Igotbaby fever-I am like you, not using OPK's but I stuck to the SMEP plan all the same. Was using OV pains and CM to diagnose...Well, doesnt hurt i say!!! Good luck, you seem to be right on track...:dust:

Smiley330-that's an amazing thread!! Share your symptoms too..this is our forum to vent...cause we dont want to be going to the OH's to do that....they're mostly supportive but dont blame them for rolling their eyes all our mostly imaginary or AF related but 'definitely a :bfp: sign' symtpms!!! :dohh:


----------



## CertainTurton

Kbkb that is so true about our DHs, my poor man does get a bit fed up of me thinking it's a sign but nevemind I can talk to you lovely ladies :hugs:

can I ask, do you count the 1st pos opk day as 1dpo or the day after? I'm trying to figure out if i'm 3 or 4dpo... Got slight twinges today on my left side and still sore nipples :( 

Thanks for the link to the preg symptoms thread, like you say I could get obsessed!


----------



## smiley330

Good Morning ladies :)

It's great isn't it - I've spent a LOT :blush: of time now randomly picking pages and finding the ladies who have gotten BFP's to see what symptoms they had! 

I work out that my positive OPK is O day, then the day after is 1dpo - Not sure if that's right though?

I have actually got a list of things i've felt on a day by day account, though i'm sure all can be explained away by one reason or another. Last night I realised my nipples were sore though (they are never sore!!) and boobs in general felt a bit fuller (They are usually fairly non existent :() - and in all honesty last night was the first time I thought I could actually be preg.... really hope my body isn't playing tricks on me, it would be so cruel :cry: 

CertainTurton - have you had any other symptoms? I've been having lots and lots of twinges since about 2dpo as well! 

Hello IGotBabyFever :wave:- my OH is the same, I haven't told him we are following a plan, and he doesn't know i've been using OPK's - this is my 4th (ish) month of trying though and if we dont get anywhere this month I will be bringing everything out for him next month :D


----------



## katestar53

CertainTurton said:


> I've not used conceive plus but we use preseed and its not too runny - have you tried that? Is there a big difference between them?
> 
> Im feeling soo tired today, and just slightly 'off' I dont know why - maybe im coming down with something as im only 2dpo! Even my friend was like 'are you ok??' hmmm. Must NOT start symptom spotting!!

Good Morning :) Where did you buy your preseed from? I dont think there is any diffrence having read some other threads, Conceive plus is very expensive thou £11 quid for a small bottle and Iveonly used it 3 times and its just over half gone already!!!

I know what your mean about symptom spotting, Im a sucker for it too :wacko:


----------



## CertainTurton

[/QUOTE]

Good Morning :) Where did you buy your preseed from? I dont think there is any diffrence having read some other threads, Conceive plus is very expensive thou £11 quid for a small bottle and Iveonly used it 3 times and its just over half gone already!!!

I know what your mean about symptom spotting, Im a sucker for it too :wacko:[/QUOTE]

I ordered mine from Amazon, came really quickly and i think it was £13 or so, weve used it 3 times and its no where near gone, but we only use 2g instead of the 4 they say as i do get cm - its great stuff tho.

Smiley330 - well apart from my really really sore nipples (normally gone by 1/2dpo until day before AF) and the twinges, im also feeling a bit run down and tired, could only manage 20mins on the cross trainer this morn as was knackered, even tho i couldn't get back to sleep this morn :( I did feel sick yesterday but not sure if thats coz i was hungry :haha: FX our twinges mean something!!


----------



## smiley330

CertainTurton said:


> Smiley330 - well apart from my really really sore nipples (normally gone by 1/2dpo until day before AF) and the twinges, im also feeling a bit run down and tired, could only manage 20mins on the cross trainer this morn as was knackered, even tho i couldn't get back to sleep this morn :( I did feel sick yesterday but not sure if thats coz i was hungry :haha: FX our twinges mean something!!

Wow - 20 mins on a cross trainer ....in the morning! That is good going!! I've always liked the idea of exercise, not so much the putting into practice...

Sounds positive :D definitely hoping all this means something for us. 

OH asked me how I was feeling about this month last night, I told him was getting a few things that were making me think it could be our month - but nothing major... in my head I wanted to list off a thousand things to him :haha: but there's no point in getting both our hopes up if it isn't to be. 

Right, i've got to get dressed and take on the weekend! Will check in later - hope everyone has a lovely day :hugs:

Lots of :dust:

xxxxxx


----------



## MrsFX

Hi all.
Question: got positive opk on cd 12. We bd cd 11/12/13. Should we bd cd14 too? 
I think we should because the positive is a bit early and maybe it's wrong (cbfm) but 4 days in a row is a bit of pressure. 

I too feel excited this cycle. I hope to see some bfp posted soon. 
Good luck ladies.


----------



## twinkle458

Hi Ladies

I'd like to join please - we are doing the SMEP this month (I say 'we' i just haven't told DH that is what we are doing:happydance:)....

I had a mc on 14th April, and am currently on CD5 so not long to wait for ov i hope....

AF due on 17th June i think (cycles a bit to pot following mc)...
Please put me down for 17/06/11...

Good luck everyone xxxx

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## smiley330

MrsFX said:


> Hi all.
> Question: got positive opk on cd 12. We bd cd 11/12/13. Should we bd cd14 too?
> I think we should because the positive is a bit early and maybe it's wrong (cbfm) but 4 days in a row is a bit of pressure.
> 
> I too feel excited this cycle. I hope to see some bfp posted soon.
> Good luck ladies.

Hi MrsFX - I think smep says (seems i'm referring to smep as a person now) that you should bd for 3 days in a row once you get the +opk, so that means you should bd tonight as well - I know what you mean, 4 days in a row does seems a bit of pressure!! 

SO.... 

OH went out and whilst I was getting ready I found the hpt's (he's not very orginal!!) - just couldnt stop myself from doing one - and I think I can see a line!!!!! I'm not sure if i've got line-eye, or if I can only see it cuz I really want to - but OMG!!!! I've not even seen the faintest of lines before. Trying not to get my hopes up as I know it's still early but feeling a little bit happy about this :yipee: Not going to tell OH that i've taken a test yet, want to make sure the line is 100% there and then we'll do a clearblue digital one together....Oh I really hope what I can see is a line!! 

:happydance:


----------



## MrsFX

Smiley that is amazing news!!! If u find a test then u deserve to take it and it's fate. I will certainly be taking your advice! Keep us posted on the didgital. 
Xxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Wow smiley I am sooo excited for you!!! Do keep us updated but a line is a line :) yey I'm so glad one of us is getting good news already, shall I waitto put a :bfp: by your name or do it now!? :)


----------



## Jacq1980

Hey everyone, I'm still following the threads incase we get some more BFP's!

Currently on D3 of clomid so round 3 of SMEP and round 6 of clomid! If my other cycles are anything to go by then I'm going to ov around 31st May, so BD'ing begins next Weds the 25th!

This is my last clomid cycle, so just gone chill as got the hosp appt in June and gonna see where we go from there...but still keeping positive!

Drank my wine last week after my BFN, now I'm exercising again, having a massage next week and reflexology...I'm going away in June so decided I'm going to actively try and forget about the TTC stuff, as I feel I possibly may be going mental :wacko:! I live my life in two week stages, elated one minute, peed off the next...we must all be tough cookies to be getting through this mental torture :haha: 

I am banning myself from going on the internet for two weeks,as I think I may be obsessed. I know how to get pregnant, so not sure why I repeatedly read stories on how to get pregnant, 2wwait stories, BFP stories, LTTC stories jesus no wonder I'm so stressed I'm doing my own head in! Plan is I am now going to focus on losing some pounds before the hols....so look forward to coming back on here in 2 weeks to see how you guys are getting on! Good Luck everyone!


----------



## katestar53

Smiley hope this is the start of your :bfp: :happydance: How many dpo are you and what test brand did you use? 

Well I finally went high on the CBFM, was getting a bit worried as I usually OV much earlier than this, FX I get my peak soon :)


----------



## Kimbre

IGotBabyFever said:


> Kimbre said:
> 
> 
> hahaha sounds like my DH. i dont even tell him about my OPK he knows about it, but i dont tell him when its positive and stuff like that. i just seduce hahaha.
> 
> i just had a convo with him telling him that this cycle we HAVE to do the SMEP and he agrees. its been so long, i think he just wants our darn BFP!
> 
> men are silly. i try to ignore it. he's really freaked out by my soft cups. oh well haha:rofl:
> 
> yea they are silly :haha: My dh is all for the plan,hes just not enjoying us having to cut down on dtd :blush: Hes looking forward to when we start everyday again :haha:
> Im not sure how he would react to softcups,he would probably pick on me about it :blush:
> 
> how are they working for you? any luck?
> 
> I hope we all get our :bfp: soon!! :dust:Click to expand...

Same with my DH he likes to BD at least 2 times a day. and i told him we cant=( lol
my DH does pick on me about the soft cups. grrr.

i like the soft cups bc i dont get all leaky and stuff:blush: and also this is going to be only my second cycle of using them.... im hoping i get that :bfp: finally!

FX that you get your :bfp: this cycle!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Have been following this thread with intrest. I came across the smep too late to start it this cycle but might use it next cycle (hopefully I won't need to if I get a bfp) especially if there are a few success stories this month(got my fingers crossed for you all). I am onto my 4th cycle since having the implant removed in January. My last 2 cycles have been 32 days so I am due to ovulate this week. Got a faint line on opk today but still not dark enough. Can anyone tell me if I am best bding everyday during fertile week or should I bd every other night until get positive opk and then bed for 3 nights? Af due 7/06 will test a couple of days after if I am late. Am going to try and avoid poas and discussing with dh who is far to laid back and is happy to wait for it to happen! I did persuade him to agree to try concieve plus so bought that today but If I start plan next month don't think I will tell him. Anyway good luck to everyone this month hope there are lots of bfp.


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> MrsFX said:
> 
> 
> Hi all.
> Question: got positive opk on cd 12. We bd cd 11/12/13. Should we bd cd14 too?
> I think we should because the positive is a bit early and maybe it's wrong (cbfm) but 4 days in a row is a bit of pressure.
> 
> I too feel excited this cycle. I hope to see some bfp posted soon.
> Good luck ladies.
> 
> Hi MrsFX - I think smep says (seems i'm referring to smep as a person now) that you should bd for 3 days in a row once you get the +opk, so that means you should bd tonight as well - I know what you mean, 4 days in a row does seems a bit of pressure!!
> 
> SO....
> 
> OH went out and whilst I was getting ready I found the hpt's (he's not very orginal!!) - just couldnt stop myself from doing one - and I think I can see a line!!!!! I'm not sure if i've got line-eye, or if I can only see it cuz I really want to - but OMG!!!! I've not even seen the faintest of lines before. Trying not to get my hopes up as I know it's still early but feeling a little bit happy about this :yipee: Not going to tell OH that i've taken a test yet, want to make sure the line is 100% there and then we'll do a clearblue digital one together....Oh I really hope what I can see is a line!!
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...


Smiley330- that is FANTASTIC!!!! Hope it becomes a nice fat line real soon :happydance: for you and :baby: time!!!


----------



## smiley330

Thanks everyone! I'm not sure I really believe it yet, but hopefully it will get darker - will test again on Monday to check! I took a photo of it so I could make sure any next tests were getting darker, so if I can work out how to upload a pic i'd love to hear someone say they can see the line too! Also would appreciate honesty if it doesn't look like it!

katestar53 - I'm 10dpo today and I used the superdrugs own brand, the early response ones. :D Hopefully your peak comes soon - good luck!

CertainTurton - I'm still a bit sceptical so don't want to tempt fate by putting up a definite BFP just yet. Might just wait and see on Monday! 

Hope to see lots of BFP's soon from everyone!! xxx

:dust:


----------



## CertainTurton

Smiley that's fine, will wait with hope until then :) I've heard the superfrug ones are good! Ooo would love to see a pic if you can put it on! 

I've been having really sharp twinges today, a couple in particular were really sore :( weirdly some have been sort of lower than the ovary area, more in the 'you know where' area- not sure what's going on down there! But hoping it's good :p


----------



## mummikins

gosh - there's lots happening now isnt there!?!? GL smiley - i hope this is your month and you have your :bfp: and hopefully there will be lots more for us!

i'm on cd12 now and waiting patiently for my lines to get darker on my opks. having read through everyone's messages it would seem that tonight is a good night to DTD! saturday night is party night - YAY! :D

someone was asking earlier about how to increase EWCM - i dont get much either if any at all but last cycle i started taking EPO and that has made a huge difference for me. definitely worth a try!

:dust:


----------



## smiley330

CertainTurton said:


> Smiley that's fine, will wait with hope until then :) I've heard the superfrug ones are good! Ooo would love to see a pic if you can put it on!
> 
> I've been having really sharp twinges today, a couple in particular were really sore :( weirdly some have been sort of lower than the ovary area, more in the 'you know where' area- not sure what's going on down there! But hoping it's good :p

Ooh that does sound good!! Fingers firmly crossed!

Ok - Here is my test from today....squint / tilt your head a little?! :shrug:....
 



Attached Files:







photo (2).jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 55


----------



## MrsFX

Jacq1980 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm still following the threads incase we get some more BFP's!
> 
> Currently on D3 of clomid so round 3 of SMEP and round 6 of clomid! If my other cycles are anything to go by then I'm going to ov around 31st May, so BD'ing begins next Weds the 25th!
> 
> This is my last clomid cycle, so just gone chill as got the hosp appt in June and gonna see where we go from there...but still keeping positive!
> 
> Drank my wine last week after my BFN, now I'm exercising again, having a massage next week and reflexology...I'm going away in June so decided I'm going to actively try and forget about the TTC stuff, as I feel I possibly may be going mental :wacko:! I live my life in two week stages, elated one minute, peed off the next...we must all be tough cookies to be getting through this mental torture :haha:
> 
> I am banning myself from going on the internet for two weeks,as I think I may be obsessed. I know how to get pregnant, so not sure why I repeatedly read stories on how to get pregnant, 2wwait stories, BFP stories, LTTC stories jesus no wonder I'm so stressed I'm doing my own head in! Plan is I am now going to focus on losing some pounds before the hols....so look forward to coming back on here in 2 weeks to see how you guys are getting on! Good Luck everyone!

Good luck jacqui
Have a lovely break and I hope you have a good chill out on holiday.


Smiley 330 I do believe I see a shadow. It is still early but a very good sign! You need a first morning wee to test on monday. We will all have our fingers crossed for you.

Update: today must be Odp1 for me. No signs what so ever. have been a bit excited and distracted by choosing kittens today though so that will take my mind off things during the TWW.


----------



## CertainTurton

I can see a line, no tilting neccesary! and I'm normally rubbish at seeing them! Looking forward to Monday, you will be 12dpo then yeah? :)


----------



## Kimbre

i see a line! i cant tell if its clear-ish or not but it looks like a color line to me!!!


----------



## Kimbre

FX for you!~


----------



## Stefie

smiley330 said:


> CertainTurton said:
> 
> 
> Smiley that's fine, will wait with hope until then :) I've heard the superfrug ones are good! Ooo would love to see a pic if you can put it on!
> 
> I've been having really sharp twinges today, a couple in particular were really sore :( weirdly some have been sort of lower than the ovary area, more in the 'you know where' area- not sure what's going on down there! But hoping it's good :p
> 
> Ooh that does sound good!! Fingers firmly crossed!
> 
> Ok - Here is my test from today....squint / tilt your head a little?! :shrug:....Click to expand...

I SEE A LINE!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Wendyk07

smiley330 said:


> CertainTurton said:
> 
> 
> Smiley that's fine, will wait with hope until then :) I've heard the superfrug ones are good! Ooo would love to see a pic if you can put it on!
> 
> I've been having really sharp twinges today, a couple in particular were really sore :( weirdly some have been sort of lower than the ovary area, more in the 'you know where' area- not sure what's going on down there! But hoping it's good :p
> 
> Ooh that does sound good!! Fingers firmly crossed!
> 
> Ok - Here is my test from today....squint / tilt your head a little?! :shrug:....Click to expand...

Woohoo!!! theres definately a line there and its no that faint. Have you said to OH? You should go get a First response and do it with FMU. Am excited for you.

:hugs:


----------



## IGotBabyFever

smiley330 said:


> CertainTurton said:
> 
> 
> Smiley that's fine, will wait with hope until then :) I've heard the superfrug ones are good! Ooo would love to see a pic if you can put it on!
> 
> I've been having really sharp twinges today, a couple in particular were really sore :( weirdly some have been sort of lower than the ovary area, more in the 'you know where' area- not sure what's going on down there! But hoping it's good :p
> 
> Ooh that does sound good!! Fingers firmly crossed!
> 
> Ok - Here is my test from today....squint / tilt your head a little?! :shrug:....Click to expand...

I see it!! fxed you get a darker line!!! :dust: for your :bfp: !!! keep us posted!!


----------



## IGotBabyFever

Im just checking in with everyone :)
we are still following smep...so far so good!! Ive noticed change in my cm today,so I know I am about to ovu in the next day or two...so I decided just to be on the safe side,we will dtd for the next few days ...so that would make our schedule (hate to say it like that lol)
dtd on cd8,cd10,cd12,cd13,cd14,cd15 ...what Im wondering is....since I am not using an opk this time around...if I usually ovu on cd 14...but have cm now...I should continue onto cd16 also? or do yall think we will be safe without it?


----------



## Stefie

IGotBabyFever said:


> Im just checking in with everyone :)
> we are still following smep...so far so good!! Ive noticed change in my cm today,so I know I am about to ovu in the next day or two...so I decided just to be on the safe side,we will dtd for the next few days ...so that would make our schedule (hate to say it like that lol)
> dtd on cd8,cd10,cd12,cd13,cd14,cd15 ...what Im wondering is....since I am not using an opk this time around...if I usually ovu on cd 14...but have cm now...I should continue onto cd16 also? or do yall think we will be safe without it?

Are you tracking your temp? That will tell you, beyond a shadow of a doubt, whether you ovulated or not. Barring a delayed ovulation, of course. Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Rosered52

Ooooh, I see a line. Can't wait to see a stronger one! Best of luck, Smiley!


----------



## IGotBabyFever

Stefie said:


> IGotBabyFever said:
> 
> 
> Im just checking in with everyone :)
> we are still following smep...so far so good!! Ive noticed change in my cm today,so I know I am about to ovu in the next day or two...so I decided just to be on the safe side,we will dtd for the next few days ...so that would make our schedule (hate to say it like that lol)
> dtd on cd8,cd10,cd12,cd13,cd14,cd15 ...what Im wondering is....since I am not using an opk this time around...if I usually ovu on cd 14...but have cm now...I should continue onto cd16 also? or do yall think we will be safe without it?
> 
> Are you tracking your temp? That will tell you, beyond a shadow of a doubt, whether you ovulated or not. Barring a delayed ovulation, of course. Good luck! :dust:Click to expand...

Im not tempting yet....Im afraid that will make me crazier than I am now :haha: I just may start doing so if I dont get my bfp this cycle.
I am starting to get some cramping which is normal for me when I ovu...Im just hoping I have my bases covered :) fxed and lots of :dust: for you


----------



## Kimbre

Igotbabyfever- think you should be okay? its hard to know without OPKs and stuff. 

i start SMEP tomorrow. had a hard time getting DH to keep his hands off of me tonight. ugh! lol and it was hard on me too.

cant wait to start BDing=)

i have been taking my fertilitea...hoping that it helps a little. softcups are by the bed and i start OPKs on tuesday! so excited.


----------



## IGotBabyFever

Yea Im starting to regret not getting an opk :( we're gonna bd the next few days and then pray!!


----------



## dashnbohemian

IGotBabyFever said:


> Im just checking in with everyone :)
> we are still following smep...so far so good!! Ive noticed change in my cm today,so I know I am about to ovu in the next day or two...so I decided just to be on the safe side,we will dtd for the next few days ...so that would make our schedule (hate to say it like that lol)
> dtd on cd8,cd10,cd12,cd13,cd14,cd15 ...what Im wondering is....since I am not using an opk this time around...if I usually ovu on cd 14...but have cm now...I should continue onto cd16 also? or do yall think we will be safe without it?

I would continue onto CD16- better safe than sorry!
Yesterday was CD8 for me & we already got off the SMEP schedule. Oi.
DTD on CD7 instead of CD8... So I dunno if we should skip tonight & wait until tomorrow night to get back on the normal 'schedule'? Good grief...


----------



## dashnbohemian

Gonna go get OPKs tomorrow!


----------



## CertainTurton

IGotBabyFever said:


> Im just checking in with everyone :)
> we are still following smep...so far so good!! Ive noticed change in my cm today,so I know I am about to ovu in the next day or two...so I decided just to be on the safe side,we will dtd for the next few days ...so that would make our schedule (hate to say it like that lol)
> dtd on cd8,cd10,cd12,cd13,cd14,cd15 ...what Im wondering is....since I am not using an opk this time around...if I usually ovu on cd 14...but have cm now...I should continue onto cd16 also? or do yall think we will be safe without it?

I was in a similar situtaion and ovu earlier than norm, we dtd on cd 8, 10(got smiley), 11, 12 and then 14, we may on 16 as well (on cd15/5dpo now).
For you I would suggest doing it on 13,14,15 and then wait a day until cd 17 - this gives the :spermy: chance to recover and its still likely you could catch the eggy if you do ovu on cd 14 :) but of course its up to you!


----------



## CertainTurton

I've finally been able to update the list but if I've missed anyone or the details are wrong please let me know :) We have quite a list now, hopefully we will be seeing lots of :BFP: s on there soon!


----------



## MrsFX

I can't decide if it's been smep or bnb that has increased our bd this month. We wandered from smep because of shifts and early pos opk (cbfm) but have managed: cd 7/8/11/12/13/14! It's a record for us. Going back to every other day now. 
Thank you for all of the advice and encouragement! 
Any opinions about ovary pain?
I had pain on left side on cd9/10/11 but pos OV on cd 12 no pain since. Do u think it's ovary preparing follicles for ovulation? Don't most people have pain during ovulation?


----------



## smiley330

Thanks everyone! I started to worry myself though be reading all sorts of stories about evap lines - but will test again tomorrow morning and will definitely let you know what it's like. Still havent told OH - on our 2nd month ttc I thought I saw a line, showed OH - he "saw" it too and we got so excited - but it couldnt have been. So just want to be sure this time! Yep 2mrw i'll be 12dpo, so I really hope if there is a line it will be a good one!

How is everyone else getting on? Any other symptoms from those in the tww?

Glad to see so many people joining this thread, love seeing everyones stories and hope to see everyone getting their BFP's soon :D xxx


----------



## CertainTurton

wow you are so strong smiley not telling your OH, I guess my mums saying "hope deferred maketh the heart sick" is true here, better to be sure :) I dont know if i would be so strong! My DH is already sick of me pondering on symptoms but he just doesnt want me to get my hopes up again. 
So I still have really sore/sensitive nipples but the actual boobs arent as sore - poor old DH is being given an exclusion zone around them! twinges have subsided a bit too- so feeling a little 'out' at the moment :(


----------



## CertainTurton

MrsFX said:


> I can't decide if it's been smep or bnb that has increased our bd this month. We wandered from smep because of shifts and early pos opk (cbfm) but have managed: cd 7/8/11/12/13/14! It's a record for us. Going back to every other day now.
> Thank you for all of the advice and encouragement!
> Any opinions about ovary pain?
> I had pain on left side on cd9/10/11 but pos OV on cd 12 no pain since. Do u think it's ovary preparing follicles for ovulation? Don't most people have pain during ovulation?

I always have pain in my ovary area when im ovulating and its normally the day or day after my pos opk but i think you are right that its the follicles preparing and not the actual ovulation - the important bit is when the egg is waiting in the tube for the :spermy: I also had odd pain this month with bad twinges from O day until now (cd5) and on both sides which is odd....our bodies do like to play tricks with us dont they!?


----------



## smiley330

CertainTurton said:


> wow you are so strong smiley not telling your OH, I guess my mums saying "hope deferred maketh the heart sick" is true here, better to be sure :) I dont know if i would be so strong! My DH is already sick of me pondering on symptoms but he just doesnt want me to get my hopes up again.
> So I still have really sore/sensitive nipples but the actual boobs arent as sore - poor old DH is being given an exclusion zone around them! twinges have subsided a bit too- so feeling a little 'out' at the moment :(

I have wanted to say soooo many times, but just remembering how it was the other month when we got it wrong has made me wait! That saying is so true here though!! 

What dpo are you on now? I had the feeling of being out around 4/5dpo, then things picked up again. So no need to feel out just yet, stay positive! 

MrsFX - I don't really have much experience with ov pain, this month was the first month I felt it and it began just when I ov'd. You have done well this month with all the BD'ing!! Lets hope one of those little spermy's makes its way!! 

xxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Smiley - thanks for replying, its good to know you had the 'out' feeling also. I have come up really spotty today, I do sometimes get a bit spotty near AF but I normally have really good skin, so of course now im thinking its a symptom!! :wacko:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Can someone clarify should you bed for the 3 nights when you get you surge. Had a bit of a line on opk last night so hoping today it will be positive? Good luck to everyone. Hoping to see lots of bfp in the next couple of weeks!! Baby dust to all!


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi Hopingitwill - You should dtd every other day from cd8 until you get pos opk (e.g cd 8/10/12/14) then once you get you definite positive you should do it every day for 3 days in a row. What cd are you on?


----------



## kbkb

Hello ladies! looks like a lot of action, sorry for not checking in!

Smiley330-definitely a line! Good luck, got everything crossed for you

Officially in the 2WW now...I am so rubbish at symptom spotting because i saw all these symptoms last month too and AF came along as regular as ever....So i am not reading too much into all the twinges and ovary pains I am sure I am imagining!


----------



## kbkb

MrsFX said:


> I can't decide if it's been smep or bnb that has increased our bd this month. We wandered from smep because of shifts and early pos opk (cbfm) but have managed: cd 7/8/11/12/13/14! It's a record for us. Going back to every other day now.
> Thank you for all of the advice and encouragement!
> Any opinions about ovary pain?
> I had pain on left side on cd9/10/11 but pos OV on cd 12 no pain since. Do u think it's ovary preparing follicles for ovulation? Don't most people have pain during ovulation?

MrsFX- I have read you can get pains before, during and after ovulation...So not much use..but a good guide is dull crampy pain=before/ after and sharp shooting pain=during


----------



## Hopingitwill

CertainTurton said:


> Hi Hopingitwill - You should dtd every other day from cd8 until you get pos opk (e.g cd 8/10/12/14) then once you get you definite positive you should do it every day for 3 days in a row. What cd are you on?

I found this thread too late to start smep plan this month. Currently on cd17 of a 32 day cycle with this being my first month using opk. I started using them on cd12 as I didn't know when I ovulate and from reading some threads (including this one):happydance: I realised some people said they were ovulating early ( didn't realise that could happen) so thought I would cover my bases. Up until yesterday had not had any lines but yesterday and today there us a faint line which I an hoping willget darker over next couple of days. I have also bought conceive plus so plan to use that too!:thumbup: I know people say not to stress about it but it is so hard not too!!! Then plenty of bding (which is sometimes hard due to work commitments as we are so tired come the night). - but where there is a will there us a way.


----------



## singers_love

Hello ladies, 

I see the line!! 

Just a bit of advice, is there anyway OPK's not show up Lines? 
We did it, CD7 CD9 cd10, cd12 Im normally a 25 day girl, but I just wondering where my O is? why hasnt it arrived and I realy don want to miss it, shall I just stick to the plan, and go again CD14?? what do we think ladies? 
Thank you for your help,


----------



## MrsFX

singers_love said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I see the line!!
> 
> Just a bit of advice, is there anyway OPK's not show up Lines?
> We did it, CD7 CD9 cd10, cd12 Im normally a 25 day girl, but I just wondering where my O is? why hasnt it arrived and I realy don want to miss it, shall I just stick to the plan, and go again CD14?? what do we think ladies?
> Thank you for your help,



Keep testing it could come later this month for some reason. I would stick to the plan unless u have other signs like cm then I'd go for daily. 

Certainturton: sore nips r a good sign. I get sore bbs but my mother friends say it's the nips that r the sign. 

I have sore left abdo this pm. I wish I could see inside my body to know what's going on. Must be 3dpo or so. Would like to hibernate for the next 11 days please.


----------



## smiley330

Hi singers_love - you should continue bd'ing every other day until you get a +opk - if you don't get a positive one it says just carry on until the end of your cycle (just in case u miss the +) then take a test. hopefully you get a + soon tho and just Ov'ing later than usual! But agree with MrsFX if you get any other Ov signs then bd daily for three days! Good luck! 

All symptoms are calming down again for me now :( apart from the sore nips! Testing again in the morning so will let u know how that goes.

xxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Smiley I'm going to be eagerly checking tomorrow morning :) 

My symptoms seem to be back now- still the sore nips (glad to gear that's a good sign mrsfx), also really weary, sharp twinges and actually slightly nauseous...I also had a really vivid preg dream last night, saw 2 obvious lines- wishful thinking.. has anyone had that!? So glad I can ponder on these to you ladies. :hugs:


----------



## kbkb

Hello and GL to all the new ladies!

Certainturton- those sound like really great symptoms...every single :bfp: post I have read so far had vivid dreams and sore nips...Good going! FX for you
Singers_love- I think you have covered a lot of your fertile phase, agree with the other ladies that you just keep going as per schedule
Smiley- :hugs: everything crossed for you, :dust: and hope you're going to be our first big fat positive!! going to stalk this website to know....keep us posted

An update- I got white cm since Saturday...everything I read says that white non stretchy CM follows O and is infertile..So now, I'm quite certain i ovulated in the May17-19 window ( ticker change too! :dohh:). I can at best estimate considering that i dont temp or OPK. just a bit worried, we didnt get enough BD in before O...well, cest la vie..
I just wanted you lovely ladies' opinion...I have had watery CM since about May 13 (CD 7) and has lasted for a week. i read lots of places that this is fertile, and I dont think I really get EWCM (its nowhere near as stretchy as 2-10 cm as they say it should be!!! sorry , tmi)...Any opinions? The watery CM went away about May 20 and I got white CM instead...if any of you can please share your expertise, is my reading right? Thank you!!!

I'm getting twinges and sharp pains all over my abdomen, but i am sure i am imagining it :dohh:!!!! Welcome to the bounty of misery in the 2ww!!! :haha:


----------



## IGotBabyFever

CertainTurton said:


> IGotBabyFever said:
> 
> 
> Im just checking in with everyone :)
> we are still following smep...so far so good!! Ive noticed change in my cm today,so I know I am about to ovu in the next day or two...so I decided just to be on the safe side,we will dtd for the next few days ...so that would make our schedule (hate to say it like that lol)
> dtd on cd8,cd10,cd12,cd13,cd14,cd15 ...what Im wondering is....since I am not using an opk this time around...if I usually ovu on cd 14...but have cm now...I should continue onto cd16 also? or do yall think we will be safe without it?
> 
> I was in a similar situtaion and ovu earlier than norm, we dtd on cd 8, 10(got smiley), 11, 12 and then 14, we may on 16 as well (on cd15/5dpo now).
> For you I would suggest doing it on 13,14,15 and then wait a day until cd 17 - this gives the :spermy: chance to recover and its still likely you could catch the eggy if you do ovu on cd 14 :) but of course its up to you!Click to expand...

Thanks for responding :) I was thinking about doing that but not sure if itd be too late ...then again it wouldnt hurt to give it a shot since I believe I have most days covered this time around...
are we only fertile when we have ewcm? as I normally have some from around cd11-cd15


----------



## Conina

Hmmm I think I've messed up the SMEP plan, as the ovulation fairy decided to visit early!! Wasn't expecting a positive til Wed or Thurs, but it arrived yesterday. So we hadn't got too much :sex: in in the few days before. DTD on Sat night, then again Sun morning and night, so Fx!


----------



## kbkb

Conina said:


> Hmmm I think I've messed up the SMEP plan, as the ovulation fairy decided to visit early!! Wasn't expecting a positive til Wed or Thurs, but it arrived yesterday. So we hadn't got too much :sex: in in the few days before. DTD on Sat night, then again Sun morning and night, so Fx!

In the same boat as you! Hope for the best and FX for you! You seem to have got O and 1 day before , so should be good!


----------



## smiley330

Morning!

Well I did a FRER test this morning and was BFN :nope: (Couldn't have been more negative if it flashed and shouted "you are not pregnant") - Thought it was a bit odd so took another superdrug one, and there is a line, but it's very faint - probably the same as it was a couple days ago. :(

Frantically searched the internet to see why this might be but no answers really. Turns out SD tests are more sensitive than FRER (SD are 10mIU and the new frer ones with oval windows are 25mIU) even so, I would've expected a test today to show a darker line than 2 days ago. :shrug:

So don't really know what's going on, maybe chemical?? Either way don't think i'm going to get my bfp :cry: - Feeling more annoyed than anything, really thought I was, but as I said - all my symptoms have pretty much gone so thought something might be up... So just got to wait now for AF to come on Thursday....

Hope someone else has got some better news to share today!! xxx


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Well I did a FRER test this morning and was BFN :nope: (Couldn't have been more negative if it flashed and shouted "you are not pregnant") - Thought it was a bit odd so took another superdrug one, and there is a line, but it's very faint - probably the same as it was a couple days ago. :(
> 
> Frantically searched the internet to see why this might be but no answers really. Turns out SD tests are more sensitive than FRER (SD are 10mIU and the new frer ones with oval windows are 25mIU) even so, I would've expected a test today to show a darker line than 2 days ago. :shrug:
> 
> So don't really know what's going on, maybe chemical?? Either way don't think i'm going to get my bfp :cry: - Feeling more annoyed than anything, really thought I was, but as I said - all my symptoms have pretty much gone so thought something might be up... So just got to wait now for AF to come on Thursday....
> 
> Hope someone else has got some better news to share today!! xxx

Morning Smiley...maybe still early to read into the tests since you have some time before AF due. You still have the faint line! Dont lose heart yet :hugs:


----------



## CertainTurton

smiley330 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Well I did a FRER test this morning and was BFN :nope: (Couldn't have been more negative if it flashed and shouted "you are not pregnant") - Thought it was a bit odd so took another superdrug one, and there is a line, but it's very faint - probably the same as it was a couple days ago. :(
> 
> Frantically searched the internet to see why this might be but no answers really. Turns out SD tests are more sensitive than FRER (SD are 10mIU and the new frer ones with oval windows are 25mIU) even so, I would've expected a test today to show a darker line than 2 days ago. :shrug:
> 
> So don't really know what's going on, maybe chemical?? Either way don't think i'm going to get my bfp :cry: - Feeling more annoyed than anything, really thought I was, but as I said - all my symptoms have pretty much gone so thought something might be up... So just got to wait now for AF to come on Thursday....
> 
> Hope someone else has got some better news to share today!! xxx

:hugs: Im sorry you had a disappointment but you did still get a BFP on the SD - I have heard they are reliable. I know you said its still faint but a line is a line and it is still early days - most tests are designed for after AF is due- you are not out until the :witch: gets you!!


----------



## CertainTurton

kbkb said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm I think I've messed up the SMEP plan, as the ovulation fairy decided to visit early!! Wasn't expecting a positive til Wed or Thurs, but it arrived yesterday. So we hadn't got too much :sex: in in the few days before. DTD on Sat night, then again Sun morning and night, so Fx!
> 
> In the same boat as you! Hope for the best and FX for you! You seem to have got O and 1 day before , so should be good!Click to expand...

Yep me too - seems this thread encourages early O! we only got to DTD on cd 8 before my pos opk on cd 10 so dont worry - Im sure you are covered esp if you manage to DTD today as well ;)


----------



## smiley330

Thanks both! :hugs:

A little bit of me still wants to think i'm not out yet, but just trying to avoid being disappointed! So will just concentrate on all your BFP's until I have some concrete evidence either way for myself :) 

*kbkb* - Just read your post from earlier, yay! So you are more into the tww that you originally thought. I'm sure you did enough BD'ing before O, and you did after as well, so think you've got a very good chance of catching it!
I don't really get EWCM either (think i've mentioned I had one little bit a couple days after O, but that's it) - but i have been having quite a bit of watery/white CM in the last 7days (ish) - I wish I understood this better!! So I'll be keen to see what others have to say about this as well. (def tmi for this time of the day!! :D)

*CertainTurton* - Your symptoms keep coming and are sounding SO positive, keeping my fingers crossed for you! What day are you on?? 

x


----------



## kbkb

Thanks, Smiley! felt so good after reading that post...Honestly, do appreciate it..

I wish someone sheds some light on the confusing CM signs !!!


----------



## CertainTurton

Thanks Smiley, I really hope so - the twinges have mainly faded now but my boobs are still sensitive, was able to go without a bra yesterday but I suppose have to wear one at work today :haha: I think Im due the 1st but with the study i have to start testing on wed 25th (8dpo) but I have to use a digi so doubt i will get a pos even if i am... ooo I really dont want to be getting my hopes up too much :(


----------



## kbkb

CertainTurton said:


> Thanks Smiley, I really hope so - the twinges have mainly faded now but my boobs are still sensitive, was able to go without a bra yesterday but I suppose have to wear one at work today :haha: I think Im due the 1st but with the study i have to start testing on wed 25th (8dpo) but I have to use a digi so doubt i will get a pos even if i am... ooo I really dont want to be getting my hopes up too much :(


:yippee: not too long to :test:!!! GL


----------



## kbkb

kbkb said:


> CertainTurton said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Smiley, I really hope so - the twinges have mainly faded now but my boobs are still sensitive, was able to go without a bra yesterday but I suppose have to wear one at work today :haha: I think Im due the 1st but with the study i have to start testing on wed 25th (8dpo) but I have to use a digi so doubt i will get a pos even if i am... ooo I really dont want to be getting my hopes up too much :(
> 
> 
> :woohoo: not too long to :test:!!!Click to expand...


----------



## smiley330

CertainTurton said:


> Thanks Smiley, I really hope so - the twinges have mainly faded now but my boobs are still sensitive, was able to go without a bra yesterday but I suppose have to wear one at work today :haha: I think Im due the 1st but with the study i have to start testing on wed 25th (8dpo) but I have to use a digi so doubt i will get a pos even if i am... ooo I really dont want to be getting my hopes up too much :(

Oooh not long :happydance: Do you get the tests paid for?? That would be great if you do!


----------



## singers_love

Thank you for the advice ladies! Well did it yesterday morning, and no + opk today, so will wait out till tommorrow, though have woken up with Watery CM today, Im sure thats a positive sign, but will hold out till tommorrow night. 

Hopefully at some point I will get a +OPK I dont even get a faint line, so Im hoping that I am actually going to OV!

Smiley not out till Af shows up, so wait and see! 

Everyone else, Im rubbish at remember who said what so Hope everything is going well!

Write soon ladies!

Certain - I hope it goes well and not long till you TEST!


----------



## CertainTurton

Yeah I do, I was given enough CB opk and preg tests for 3 months - this is my last month with them (5th month trying tho), but if it doesn't happen this month i can get another 3 months worth. Its great coz i know they are expensive normally.


----------



## smiley330

CertainTurton said:


> Yeah I do, I was given enough CB opk and preg tests for 3 months - this is my last month with them (5th month trying tho), but if it doesn't happen this month i can get another 3 months worth. Its great coz i know they are expensive normally.

That's amazing! Yeh they are quite expensive so that's a fab bonus for you! Ah would be nice if Cambridge were that little bit closer!! x


----------



## katestar53

Hello everybody :flower:

Well I goy my peak reading on my CBFM today, yippppppppppe :happydance:
A bit late mind but never late than never, have been doing SMEP and :sex: on CD16/14/12/10 and will do the three days in a row now (my poor OH, he will be exausted!!!!!) and pray and hope the little :spermy: finds the prize!!! Quick question, do you guys do three days in a row, miss a day and bonk that last finale time??? Too me that seems pretty pointless and that could be a good fews days after the eggo has been released? 

*Smiley* - Ws reading ur posts from early, dont give up hope yet hun, you still have a faintline on the SD test and it might be too early to pick it up on the other ones yet. Have got everyting crossed for you :hugs:

Regarding EMCM, I dont think I get too much of that stuff either, am pretty similar to you *kbkb & smiley *and just get creamy white stuff :wacko: But hopefully the conceive plus will work its magic this cycle and get the little :spermy: to the egg!

Hope we can all get our :bfp: this month 

:hug: & :dust:


----------



## kbkb

Katestar53-Good luck with the BDing....Most of us O'd early and I really continued to BD post that just because I wanted to cover all bases and wasnt 100% sure of O-date.
catch that :spermy:! lol


----------



## MrsTreasure

Well tested with fr today and bfn so annoying! Due on thurs so will wait until then as hate the disappointment of bfn, would rather see af than that! Will report back thurs! GL everyone.


----------



## MrsFX

Sorry to hear the bfn smiley and mrs treasure. I hope that you can avoid testing until
Ur due. Keep them in the room furthest from the loo to make it inconvient. 

Certainturton: does the research have a website? It sounds interesting. Good luck with the testing. 

Me? It's cd 16. Must be 3/4 dpo. Shattered and have a really runny nose today but can't attribute that to being up the duff. Should bd tonight but have told DH that I am leaving it to him to initiate for the rest of the month. Let's hope he does!!!


----------



## Cosmos

So I have a question for you ladies with a longer cycle, I know you're supposed to BD every other day until a +OPK, then for three days in a row, but what do you do afterwards? Do you continue to BD or just do it when you feel like it? It's not like more afterwards will do any hard, right?


----------



## MrsTreasure

MrsFX said:


> Sorry to hear the bfn smiley and mrs treasure. I hope that you can avoid testing until
> Ur due. Keep them in the room furthest from the loo to make it inconvient.
> 
> Certainturton: does the research have a website? It sounds interesting. Good luck with the testing.
> 
> Me? It's cd 16. Must be 3/4 dpo. Shattered and have a really runny nose today but can't attribute that to being up the duff. Should bd tonight but have told DH that I am leaving it to him to initiate for the rest of the month. Let's hope he does!!!

Thanks hun :hugs: I'll try!


----------



## CertainTurton

Cosmos said:


> So I have a question for you ladies with a longer cycle, I know you're supposed to BD every other day until a +OPK, then for three days in a row, but what do you do afterwards? Do you continue to BD or just do it when you feel like it? It's not like more afterwards will do any hard, right?

Hi, the plan doesnt say you have to DTD after your 3 day stint but your right it wont do any harm :) If you feel you can keep going then go for it - we did once after (cd14) but didnt yesterday and prob wont today as im zonked!


----------



## CertainTurton

MrsFX said:


> Sorry to hear the bfn smiley and mrs treasure. I hope that you can avoid testing until
> Ur due. Keep them in the room furthest from the loo to make it inconvient.
> 
> Certainturton: does the research have a website? It sounds interesting. Good luck with the testing.
> 
> Me? It's cd 16. Must be 3/4 dpo. Shattered and have a really runny nose today but can't attribute that to being up the duff. Should bd tonight but have told DH that I am leaving it to him to initiate for the rest of the month. Let's hope he does!!!

This is the website https://www.cuh.org.uk/rosie/news/2010/december/volunteers_needed_for_pregnancy_research.html

Amita is really nice and im sure she would talk to you about if you wanted :)


----------



## MrsFX

Cheers certainturton. 
Anyone else think that the symptoms threads are contagious? 
I read 'abdominal tugging' and l feel it! Then stop reading stuff and it goes away! 
Crazy. Yes I am crazy!!


----------



## CertainTurton

MrsFX said:


> Cheers certainturton.
> Anyone else think that the symptoms threads are contagious?
> I read 'abdominal tugging' and l feel it! Then stop reading stuff and it goes away!
> Crazy. Yes I am crazy!!

Me to!! makes me wonder if its all real!!

This is me: :loopy:


----------



## smiley330

CertainTurton said:


> MrsFX said:
> 
> 
> Cheers certainturton.
> Anyone else think that the symptoms threads are contagious?
> I read 'abdominal tugging' and l feel it! Then stop reading stuff and it goes away!
> Crazy. Yes I am crazy!!
> 
> Me to!! makes me wonder if its all real!!
> 
> This is me: :loopy:Click to expand...

Yep, definitely!!! :D


----------



## Rosered52

MrsFX said:


> Cheers certainturton.
> Anyone else think that the symptoms threads are contagious?
> I read 'abdominal tugging' and l feel it! Then stop reading stuff and it goes away!
> Crazy. Yes I am crazy!!

Oooh yeah. I never felt my ovaries until I read "ovary pangs"--I'm getting them now just talking about it!


----------



## kbkb

Rosered52, MrsFX-Your comments made me laugh! :haha: So true, I wish our bodies would not play tricks on us!


----------



## Rosered52

It's like, once you start paying close attention, you realize how many little aches, pains, twinges, and generally strange things your body does on a daily basis!


----------



## kbkb

Seriously...which is why I am resolved NOT to read into anything and NOT to test unless AF is past due...so much heartbreak if you get your hopes all up with these 'symptoms' :cry:


----------



## kbkb

Smiley330-Any more tests? What's the news with you....werent you going to test 12 dpo?


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> Smiley330-Any more tests? What's the news with you....werent you going to test 12 dpo?

Hey! Yep I tested and was pretty much BFN, I posted on it a few posts back.... So just waiting now until AF shows. Not really sure what's going on :nope:

How are you getting on? x


----------



## kbkb

Smiley- yes i did see that one...I thought you were testing again after a couple of days...Well done to hold off! Me, sitting tight sipping :coffee: -haha, joys of the two week wait!


----------



## smiley330

Just looked at my ticker, I thought I was 13dpo today - but actually 12dpo... weird. 

No, just gonna wait I think - only a couple more days now till AF is due so may as well sit it out and see. Some things are convincing me im pregnant but seeing that BFN has made me think otherwise. Would really like it if my body could just shout out at me either way!!! (Ok, I guess AF is good communication from my body, but I want something sooner!!)

You seem so relaxed, i'm so envious!! Definitely got to try this approach next time. Can't believe i've spent almost 2 whole weeks driving myself crazy :dohh:

Think I need a :coffee:


----------



## kbkb

hahaha, did I hear relaxed??? nooooooooooo, far from....I wish there was some way to know sooner too,but trying hard to maintain some semblance of calm!
I think I'll start getting really impatient at 10 dpo or so...grr...


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning Ladies- how are we all today? I'm feeling 'out' this month now - I tell you what I'm all over the place, one min I'm thinking, this all looks promising then I think, no it could all be due to this or that :( Oh well, 1st test tomorrow but even if i was preg I dont think it would be pos this early on!


----------



## kbkb

CertainTurton said:


> Morning Ladies- how are we all today? I'm feeling 'out' this month now - I tell you what I'm all over the place, one min I'm thinking, this all looks promising then I think, no it could all be due to this or that :( Oh well, 1st test tomorrow but even if i was preg I dont think it would be pos this early on!

Morning !!! No, you're not out until :witch: shows, no giving up before then!! I read everywhere on the 2WW forums that the symptoms come and go but yours sound good for sure...:thumbup:Keep the faith and GL with the test !


----------



## smiley330

CertainTurton said:


> Morning Ladies- how are we all today? I'm feeling 'out' this month now - I tell you what I'm all over the place, one min I'm thinking, this all looks promising then I think, no it could all be due to this or that :( Oh well, 1st test tomorrow but even if i was preg I dont think it would be pos this early on!

Definitely not out hun! It's still so early for you :flower: so don't get down! Even if it is too early to get a bfp tomorrow, you get to satisfy any poas urges all in the name of research!! :D


----------



## CertainTurton

Thanks girls :hugs: made me feel better - Its strange when i wake up i don't have many symptoms but by mid morning they seem back in full flow...hmmm. Also just received a 'vouchercodes' email and saw one for mothercare - got all excited then sad - hope its soon for us all! 
:dust:


----------



## smiley330

So far today I have been mainly pinching my nips to see if they are still hurting.:blush:..... They are, but wouldnt anyones if they were pinched every second!! Oh dear, reaching all new levels of madness today. 

Only 2 days left to go!!! (for now)


----------



## kbkb

haha..I did too! you're not alone :blush:


----------



## CertainTurton

Me three!! Oh dear we are mad!! :haha:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Well I think i will officaially be out this cycle. Got the flu (who gets it in May?) accompanied by sickness on what is my fertile week so really not been up for DtD! Has meant also not been aboe to find a +OPK possibly due to drinking excess liquids. So unfair! But Dont think DH would have wanted to come near me anyway - Ruldoph is so not a sexy look! Fertile week according to babycentre ovulation calender is due to end Thursday so hopefully i might ovulate towards the end of the week which by then i might feel in the mood or that i ovulated early and just caught it! Am hoping will have the luck my friend had - after 4 months TTC she DTD once in the month and get a BFP! Why is it time seems to slow down when cycle counting?:nope::cry:

Smiley - don't gove up its not over til the AF sings and there is still hope as you have had faint lines on a couple of S/D POAS.

:thumbup:

People have been asking a lot about CM. I know most of you will have read something but for those unsure thought this might help (taken from babyHopes)

Before Ovulation (low chance of pregnancy):
The first few days following menstruation, there will be little or no discharge present. You will feel dryness around your vulva. During this time, chances of getting pregnant are low.

Approaching Ovulation (chance of pregnancy):
The first discharge that does appear should be moist or sticky and should be white or cream in color. In the finger test, the mucus should break easily. You will only be able to pull your fingers about 1 cm apart before it breaks. During this transition time, first the mucus will become cloudy and slightly stretchy during the finger test (this means that it will still break before the fingers are stretched all the way). As time progresses, the mucus will become greater in volume.

Right around ovulation (high chance of pregnancy):
At this stage, mucus resembles egg whites. It is the thinnest, clearest and most abundant at this point in the cycle. Finger testing will allow the mucus to stretch quite a ways (several centimeters) before it breaks (if it breaks at all). ) The amount of this thin mucus will steadily increase until you experience your mucus peak. This is the last day of this period where the chance of conception is high. It is closely tied to ovulation. During this phase, the sperms survival rate is higher. It can survive in cervical mucus for up to 72 hours, a significantly longer time than during the rest of the cycle.

After Ovulation (low chance of pregnancy):
After ovulation, there is a marked change in mucus appearance. It returns to the sticky stage (does not stretch during finger test) and there is again a feeling of dryness around the vulva.

One caution for this test is that sperm can be confused with the mucus secretions and you could make wrong assumptions. Also, vaginal infections, medication, and birth control can alter conditions and should be taken into consideration when examining any vaginal secretions.

Hope this helps someone and sorry for long post!!!

:dust::dust: to all x


----------



## kbkb

Hopingitwill said:


> Well I think i will officaially be out this cycle. Got the flu (who gets it in May?) accompanied by sickness on what is my fertile week so really not been up for DtD! Has meant also not been aboe to find a +OPK possibly due to drinking excess liquids. So unfair! But Dont think DH would have wanted to come near me anyway - Ruldoph is so not a sexy look! Fertile week according to babycentre ovulation calender is due to end Thursday so hopefully i might ovulate towards the end of the week which by then i might feel in the mood or that i ovulated early and just caught it! Am hoping will have the luck my friend had - after 4 months TTC she DTD once in the month and get a BFP! Why is it time seems to slow down when cycle counting?:nope::cry:
> 
> Smiley - don't gove up its not over til the AF sings and there is still hope as you have had faint lines on a couple of S/D POAS.
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> People have been asking a lot about CM. I know most of you will have read something but for those unsure thought this might help (taken from babyHopes)
> 
> Before Ovulation (low chance of pregnancy):
> The first few days following menstruation, there will be little or no discharge present. You will feel dryness around your vulva. During this time, chances of getting pregnant are low.
> 
> Approaching Ovulation (chance of pregnancy):
> The first discharge that does appear should be moist or sticky and should be white or cream in color. In the finger test, the mucus should break easily. You will only be able to pull your fingers about 1 cm apart before it breaks. During this transition time, first the mucus will become cloudy and slightly stretchy during the finger test (this means that it will still break before the fingers are stretched all the way). As time progresses, the mucus will become greater in volume.
> 
> Right around ovulation (high chance of pregnancy):
> At this stage, mucus resembles egg whites. It is the thinnest, clearest and most abundant at this point in the cycle. Finger testing will allow the mucus to stretch quite a ways (several centimeters) before it breaks (if it breaks at all). ) The amount of this thin mucus will steadily increase until you experience your mucus peak. This is the last day of this period where the chance of conception is high. It is closely tied to ovulation. During this phase, the sperms survival rate is higher. It can survive in cervical mucus for up to 72 hours, a significantly longer time than during the rest of the cycle.
> 
> After Ovulation (low chance of pregnancy):
> After ovulation, there is a marked change in mucus appearance. It returns to the sticky stage (does not stretch during finger test) and there is again a feeling of dryness around the vulva.
> 
> One caution for this test is that sperm can be confused with the mucus secretions and you could make wrong assumptions. Also, vaginal infections, medication, and birth control can alter conditions and should be taken into consideration when examining any vaginal secretions.
> 
> Hope this helps someone and sorry for long post!!!
> 
> :dust::dust: to all x

What a shame about your flu!!! hope you feel better really soon and before your fertile period is over....dont count yourself out just yet!
and thank you for all the info on CM you posted!!


----------



## kbkb

peeps- here is another CM link that I found useful- So i'm guessing from it that the white clumps I'm getting since May 20 signal infertile days 

https://www.lifeissues.net/writers/kla/img/nfp03.gif


Hope you find it useful


----------



## Hopingitwill

Thanks KBKB - might try and apply some foundation to my awfully red nose and try and seduce him in next couple of days and hopefully will get last day of fertile week - as long as I have not given him the bug! i made him sleep in another room last night just to try and avoid him catching it!!!!!! 
I think if your CM is white but not stretchy and is more sticky then you are into your infirtile days...
As I am new on this can anyone tell me how to get the signatures after their posts?


----------



## smiley330

*Hopingitwill* - Wow! Thanks for that information, is nice to be able to tell whats going on now :) Though, I swear my cm isn't the same for 2 days running :shrug: - Hmmmm.. Maybe need to pay better attention to it! 
Good luck with catching your fertile week, it's a bugger when illnesses get in the way of ttc plans! I was ill in our first month, and there was nothing sexy about all the snot I was producing :sick:

To get a signature you need to go into User CP (top left) and then edit sig down the page a bit! 

*kbkb* -That is also brill, dare I say I might be starting to understand my body??.... 

Hope everyone has had nice days today! x


----------



## Hopingitwill

Just done opk and had darkest line I have seen. Dh thinks it is similar colour to control line so hopefully might catch the last couple of days of week fx. That's if dh agrees to a less romantic time and more of a means to an end (tmi) when dtd as dry chapped lips and nose might be a passion killer!

Smiley- when are you testing again. Got everything crossed that your next test confirms you sd test?


----------



## smiley330

Hopingitwill said:


> Just done opk and had darkest line I have seen. Dh thinks it is similar colour to control line so hopefully might catch the last couple of days of week fx. That's if dh agrees to a less romantic time and more of a means to an end (tmi) when dtd as dry chapped lips and nose might be a passion killer!
> 
> Smiley- when are you testing again. Got everything crossed that your next test confirms you sd test?

Thanks hun, just gonna wait till Thursday now. AF is due then so may as well sit it out now. Though I really think I'm out now, had a bit of spotting this afternoon and OH is driving me insane!!! He always does round AF's joyous visit! :D x


----------



## MrsFX

Keep strong smiley. Avoid anymore tests. There are 3 glasses of wine waiting for u if AF does rear it's ugly head on Thursday. I hope u get a pleasant surprise. 

Cbfm gave me a low today. Wish this next 10 days would just go. No symptoms to report Can't think of anything more we could have done this month!!! 

Anyone tried the cough syrup to aid cm? I was tempted 2 months ago but couldn't find the stuff (think it's an American brand) 

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/preconception/suspectingaproblem/coughmedicineexpert/


----------



## CertainTurton

I hadn't heard about the cough mix- may wait a while to try that one.
Smiley you are very strong- I hope it all turns out positive 
hopingitwill- so glad to hear you got a pos opk, hope you can manage to get some unsexy bring in :)

so I'm testing tomorrow- will try not to be too sad if it's neg as it's so early, but I will of course update you ladies :)


----------



## Hopingitwill

CertainTurton said:


> I hadn't heard about the cough mix- may wait a while to try that one.
> Smiley you are very strong- I hope it all turns out positive
> hopingitwill- so glad to hear you got a pos opk, hope you can manage to get some unsexy bring in :)
> 
> so I'm testing tomorrow- will try not to be too sad if it's neg as it's so early, but I will of course update you ladies :)

Good luck certainturton - will check in tomorrow! :hugs
Smiley- stay strong til Thursday!:hugs:


----------



## smiley330

Thanks ladies :hugs:

No I havent heard about the cough syrup either, might have to look into that one :D

Good luck CertainTurton - will be checking in 2mrw morning! 

xxx

:dust:


----------



## Rosered52

Well, without a working opk, I had to wing it, but we should now be past o time, and it's time for the (slightly less than) 2WW! Let the symptom spotting begin in earnest!

I'm breaking out, and I'd love for it to be for a good reason, and not just because God hates me!


----------



## IGotBabyFever

Just checking in with you ladies :) I didnt use opk's this cycle as most of you know..going by everything I know with my cycle,cm,calendar,etc...I should have ovulated on cd14 which was 5/23/11....I made sure to cover my bases just incase I ovulated earlier ..so we dtd on cd8,cd10,cd12,cd13,cd14,cd15,and may do today just incase...I am so wore out! and dh keeps asking "can we babydance?" ..."we have to babydance or we might miss the egg!" "haha" hes so cute!!
I am now 1dpo today and eager to get the 2ww done with already :haha: 
how is everyone else doing?


----------



## Kimbre

smiley- FX crossed for you.

IGotBabyFever- FX that you got those:spermy: to the egg! sunds like you did everything right! good luck and cant wait to hear if you got your :bfp:

i am on Cycle day 10... usually O on CD 15... so excited to O!


----------



## IGotBabyFever

Kimbre said:


> smiley- FX crossed for you.
> 
> IGotBabyFever- FX that you got those:spermy: to the egg! sunds like you did everything right! good luck and cant wait to hear if you got your :bfp:
> 
> i am on Cycle day 10... usually O on CD 15... so excited to O!

Thanks :hugs: 
I hope we both get our :bfp: !!! 
fxed and lots of :dust:


----------



## kbkb

Smiley- You could well be having post implantation mood swings and not PMS , so chin up ! 
Certainturton-Good luck!!! :dust: to you...It is a bit early but you never know! Besides, gives us all some vicarious POASing to do :yipee:
MrsFX-Are you supposed to take the cough syrup only after AF and before you O? or is it like a good to take anytime?
IgotBabyFever- You seem to have covered all the bases! Welcome to the TWW

and Rosered- :haha: you really made me laugh!!!!


----------



## IGotBabyFever

kbkb said:


> Smiley- You could well be having post implantation mood swings and not PMS , so chin up !
> Certainturton-Good luck!!! :dust: to you...It is a bit early but you never know! Besides, gives us all some vicarious POASing to do :yipee:
> MrsFX-Are you supposed to take the cough syrup only after AF and before you O? or is it like a good to take anytime?
> IgotBabyFever- You seem to have covered all the bases! Welcome to the TWW
> 
> and Rosered- :haha: you really made me laugh!!!!

Thanks!! Ive already made myself comfortable :coffee: :haha: 
symptom spotters anonymous here I come!! :wave:


----------



## MrsFX

Certainturton: Good Luck today.


----------



## CertainTurton

Thanks MrsFX and you all who wished luck and baby dust but unsurprisingly it was a :bfn: today. Oh well just keep POAS and hope for the best :) I dont feel too bad about it but it was hard as I had just woken up from a very vivid dream of 2 dark positive lines!! My mind is def playing tricks with me!

How are we all today?


----------



## kbkb

Hey Certainturton! certainly was a bit early but yeah definitely must have been disappointing...Sorry to hear....Are you gonna POAS everyday from now as per your study?


----------



## smiley330

CertainTurton said:


> Thanks MrsFX and you all who wished luck and baby dust but unsurprisingly it was a :bfn: today. Oh well just keep POAS and hope for the best :) I dont feel too bad about it but it was hard as I had just woken up from a very vivid dream of 2 dark positive lines!! My mind is def playing tricks with me!
> 
> How are we all today?

Oh, I was really hoping to read how you got an early BFP!! But I guess 8dpo is just too early - Bring on the next few days :D :hugs:

I'm not too bad today, just counting down until I can finally get an answer tomorrow - I really hope if AF is gonna show it's not late!!!


----------



## CertainTurton

kbkb - yeah i have to as they need to know asap if i get a pos test, so every day now until the :witch: comes along (if she does...ever hopeful :haha:). 

Smiley - FX for you tomorrow, it will be good to know either way, but you did have positive signs earlier :)


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> CertainTurton said:
> 
> 
> Thanks MrsFX and you all who wished luck and baby dust but unsurprisingly it was a :bfn: today. Oh well just keep POAS and hope for the best :) I dont feel too bad about it but it was hard as I had just woken up from a very vivid dream of 2 dark positive lines!! My mind is def playing tricks with me!
> 
> How are we all today?
> 
> Oh, I was really hoping to read how you got an early BFP!! But I guess 8dpo is just too early - Bring on the next few days :D :hugs:
> 
> I'm not too bad today, just counting down until I can finally get an answer tomorrow - I really hope if AF is gonna show it's not late!!!Click to expand...

FX and :dust: to you Smiley!!!


----------



## smiley330

Right, I am going to make one last plea this month....

Dear Gods of Fertility, 

PLEASE do not let AF come tomorrow. Instead, please let there be a teeny fertilized, implanted in the right place, eggy. I promise to only do good things for the rest of time. :flower:

Many Thanks
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kbkb

Ladies-question for you....I was suddenly besieged by all kinds of doubts..

I'm a real gym bunny...I have been working out for the last 7 years. I do a mix of cardio,weights and functional training..Everything I read says this should not damage my chances of conceiving but I suddenly had this awful thought....What if the zygote doesnt implant at all because I'm in motion..or what if it wants to implant when I am running on a treadmill and gets dislodged?
It sounds super silly I know..but i was getting very worried...Any thoughts please??


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> Ladies-question for you....I was suddenly besieged by all kinds of doubts..
> 
> I'm a real gym bunny...I have been working out for the last 7 years. I do a mix of cardio,weights and functional training..Everything I read says this should not damage my chances of conceiving but I suddenly had this awful thought....What if the zygote doesnt implant at all because I'm in motion..or what if it wants to implant when I am running on a treadmill and gets dislodged?
> It sounds super silly I know..but i was getting very worried...Any thoughts please??

In all honesty I have no idea of the answer to this. Everything i've ever read though says that exercise is absolutely fine as long as it's what you're used to. So if you've been exercising regularly for 7 years (amazing!) then you should be fine. I know plenty of people who have gotten pregnant without any problems whilst working out, one of my good friends does marathons (mental) - but didn't stop training at all when she was ttc and had no probs! I guess it's just what your body is used to! 

If I on the other hand decided to do some intense work out, my whole body would go into panic and shut down, let alone be able to make a baby!!


----------



## CertainTurton

smiley330 said:


> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> Ladies-question for you....I was suddenly besieged by all kinds of doubts..
> 
> I'm a real gym bunny...I have been working out for the last 7 years. I do a mix of cardio,weights and functional training..Everything I read says this should not damage my chances of conceiving but I suddenly had this awful thought....What if the zygote doesnt implant at all because I'm in motion..or what if it wants to implant when I am running on a treadmill and gets dislodged?
> It sounds super silly I know..but i was getting very worried...Any thoughts please??
> 
> In all honesty I have no idea of the answer to this. Everything i've ever read though says that exercise is absolutely fine as long as it's what you're used to. So if you've been exercising regularly for 7 years (amazing!) then you should be fine. I know plenty of people who have gotten pregnant without any problems whilst working out, one of my good friends does marathons (mental) - but didn't stop training at all when she was ttc and had no probs! I guess it's just what your body is used to!
> 
> If I on the other hand decided to do some intense work out, my whole body would go into panic and shut down, let alone be able to make a baby!!Click to expand...

I had the same panic the other day! I think smiley is right that its best to stick to your normal plan, however personally I would avoid sit ups or stomach crunches in the 2WW just to be sure. I should think running is ok, and unfortunately i dont think i can get away with not using my xtrainer. :dohh: 

I;m getting some more twinges again today - really have my hopes up now so think I may need to extend mine to 3.5 glasses of wine... :drunk:


----------



## smiley330

3.5 glasses sounds like a plan to me this month! :wine:


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> Ladies-question for you....I was suddenly besieged by all kinds of doubts..
> 
> I'm a real gym bunny...I have been working out for the last 7 years. I do a mix of cardio,weights and functional training..Everything I read says this should not damage my chances of conceiving but I suddenly had this awful thought....What if the zygote doesnt implant at all because I'm in motion..or what if it wants to implant when I am running on a treadmill and gets dislodged?
> It sounds super silly I know..but i was getting very worried...Any thoughts please??
> 
> In all honesty I have no idea of the answer to this. Everything i've ever read though says that exercise is absolutely fine as long as it's what you're used to. So if you've been exercising regularly for 7 years (amazing!) then you should be fine. I know plenty of people who have gotten pregnant without any problems whilst working out, one of my good friends does marathons (mental) - but didn't stop training at all when she was ttc and had no probs! I guess it's just what your body is used to!
> 
> If I on the other hand decided to do some intense work out, my whole body would go into panic and shut down, let alone be able to make a baby!!Click to expand...

WOW, thanks so much for posting that smiley and so glad I'm not alone in these fears certainturton...feel a bit better. If a marathon runner caught the egg, hopefully I should be fine

if no :baby: 3.5 glasses of wine! :dance: I LIKE IT!!!


----------



## MrsFX

can i see your 3.5 glasses and raise you to 4?
I think I will need it this month. can't work out what dpo I am got a high on cbfm on 19th and another on 20th so could be 4/5 dpo. Had one symptom though once today 'ohh my bbs are heavy' thought now dislodged. sainity resumes


----------



## ptntly wtg

hey ladies...sorry i have been m.i.a. but my computer is broken so i am currently at the library(surprised the walls didn't crumble..lol) anyway sad to say that like clockwork i got:witch:: today. i knew it was coming from monday..followed smep except for one day cause i was sick....oh well after three years of disappointment you kind of expect it...i hope everyone gets there :bfp: i will check in ASAP :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hopingitwill

kbkb said:


> Ladies-question for you....I was suddenly besieged by all kinds of doubts..
> 
> I'm a real gym bunny...I have been working out for the last 7 years. I do a mix of cardio,weights and functional training..Everything I read says this should not damage my chances of conceiving but I suddenly had this awful thought....What if the zygote doesnt implant at all because I'm in motion..or what if it wants to implant when I am running on a treadmill and gets dislodged?
> It sounds super silly I know..but i was getting very worried...Any thoughts please??

So glad you have similar thoughts to me. I want to try one of those vibro steps as going on holiday in summer but am scared vibration will stop implantation. Maybe stay away from motion machines to be on safe side after ovulation and if you get your bfp ask midwife. If you are active wouldnt stop working out as that can mess with your ovulation dates xx


----------



## smiley330

*ptntly wtg* - Sorry to hear AF arrived, I was wondering how things were going for you. :hugs::hugs::hugs: have you been trying for 3 years?? You are absolutely amazing if you have been, I really hope you get your BFP soon!! x


----------



## smiley330

MrsFX said:


> can i see your 3.5 glasses and raise you to 4?
> I think I will need it this month. can't work out what dpo I am got a high on cbfm on 19th and another on 20th so could be 4/5 dpo. Had one symptom though once today 'ohh my bbs are heavy' thought now dislodged. sainity resumes

:D I'm not sure there can ever be sanity in the tww!! I'll go with 4 (doesn't take much to persuade me at the best of times)

Been looking through the list of smilies, there are some odd ones in there.... but I would like to know when this one can be used in a sentance... :flasher:
(other than, I was out walking today and there was a flasher)


----------



## smiley330

Oh, and I was driving home from work today and casually stopped at a green traffic light. It didn't even click when the backlog of angry rush hour cars behind me were beeping.... I only noticed when the light turned red, and I just thought - that's weird.....

Ooops. x


----------



## CertainTurton

Ptnly wtg- so sorry to hear that :( :hugs: lots of luck for thenext cycle- will you follow Smep again?

Smiley- you do make me giggle :) maybe it's babybrain you have!? Fx for you tomorrow- keep us updated.


----------



## smiley330

Ha, it would be nice to put it down to baby brain.... but unfortunately I think it's just my brain!

Good luck for test number 2 for you tomorrow! x


----------



## MrsFX

Good luck certainturton. Smiley will be thinking about you tomorrow. Chin up and good luck for a positive result. I hope u have some kind of treat planned. Sleep well ladies, crazy vivid dreams to us all.

Just had a thought about the:flasher: smiley it could be used as a crazy alert as in:

:flasher: after 9 months ttc, each month I worry that I am still subconciously taking the pill every morning and wonder if that's why we aren't pregnant ::flasher:


----------



## kbkb

Hopingitwill said:


> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> Ladies-question for you....I was suddenly besieged by all kinds of doubts..
> 
> I'm a real gym bunny...I have been working out for the last 7 years. I do a mix of cardio,weights and functional training..Everything I read says this should not damage my chances of conceiving but I suddenly had this awful thought....What if the zygote doesnt implant at all because I'm in motion..or what if it wants to implant when I am running on a treadmill and gets dislodged?
> It sounds super silly I know..but i was getting very worried...Any thoughts please??
> 
> So glad you have similar thoughts to me. I want to try one of those vibro steps as going on holiday in summer but am scared vibration will stop implantation. Maybe stay away from motion machines to be on safe side after ovulation and if you get your bfp ask midwife. If you are active wouldnt stop working out as that can mess with your ovulation dates xxClick to expand...


So glad I am not alone ! I'm sticking to my regular workout for now and avoiding any kind of over training ....We'll see what it brings but it would just kill me if i got :bfn: and put on weight at the end of the cycle from not working out!


----------



## kbkb

Certainturton- Good LUCK!!!! eagerly watching this space
Smiley- May Gods of fertility be on your side in banishing :af: I think you should block every green signal today if AF stays away....
Ptntlywtg- So sorry the :witch: got you...You may have company soon.I'm feeling out :cry:
MrsFX- LOL, that is hilarious!! I think I could use it for advice- If hubby doesnt feel up to :sex:, just :flasher:


----------



## kbkb

Ladies- a wonderful and very factual description of the TTC process....I found it useful

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/conceive.html


----------



## Rosered52

kbkb said:


> Ladies- a wonderful and very factual description of the TTC process....I found it useful
> 
> https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/conceive.html

This is great, thanks!!!


----------



## kbkb

I like how it so coolly advises you not to read too much into breast tenderness or other 'symptoms' cause progesterone has the same effect either pre AF or pregnancy....much needed pail of cold water for all of us !!


----------



## smiley330

MrsFX said:


> Good luck certainturton. Smiley will be thinking about you tomorrow. Chin up and good luck for a positive result. I hope u have some kind of treat planned. Sleep well ladies, crazy vivid dreams to us all.
> 
> Just had a thought about the:flasher: smiley it could be used as a crazy alert as in:
> 
> :flasher: after 9 months ttc, each month I worry that I am still subconciously taking the pill every morning and wonder if that's why we aren't pregnant ::flasher:

This is a great idea! Will definitely use those little guys for a crazy alert! 



kbkb said:


> Ladies- a wonderful and very factual description of the TTC process....I found it useful
> 
> https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/conceive.html

This is fab! Going to give it a good read today :D

Well no AF yet, but did a test and BFN so I guess it's just a matter of time. Really gutted cuz I thought it was my month, some symptoms (like sore nips) I have never had before, ever! So just a bit upset by my body trickery, will not read into anything next month. :nope:

x


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> MrsFX said:
> 
> 
> Good luck certainturton. Smiley will be thinking about you tomorrow. Chin up and good luck for a positive result. I hope u have some kind of treat planned. Sleep well ladies, crazy vivid dreams to us all.
> 
> Just had a thought about the:flasher: smiley it could be used as a crazy alert as in:
> 
> :flasher: after 9 months ttc, each month I worry that I am still subconciously taking the pill every morning and wonder if that's why we aren't pregnant ::flasher:
> 
> This is a great idea! Will definitely use those little guys for a crazy alert!
> 
> 
> 
> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> Ladies- a wonderful and very factual description of the TTC process....I found it useful
> 
> https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/conceive.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> This is fab! Going to give it a good read today :D
> 
> Well no AF yet, but did a test and BFN so I guess it's just a matter of time. Really gutted cuz I thought it was my month, some symptoms (like sore nips) I have never had before, ever! So just a bit upset by my body trickery, will not read into anything next month. :nope:
> 
> xClick to expand...

Smiley- You're not out until that ugly :witch: shows...I've read scores of people didnt get :bfp: until a week after AF date....as long as she doesnt show, dont lose hope!! :hugs:
I was totally thinking it was my month last time...so staying away from symptom spotting totally. But already feeling out....


----------



## CertainTurton

Sorry to hear that smiley :hugs: but i agree with kbkb you are not out yet :)
Thanks for the link kbkb will have a read through during a procrastination/coffee (Decaf-sign) break later :coffee: 

For me it was also a BF "Not Pregnant" this morning, but I am only 9dpo - Sadly my 'symptoms' seem to be fading too :( There were 2 lines on the test stick but apparently for a CB digi that doesn't mean anything - such cruelty! I do have some IC's left from before the study which are early response so may be tempted to try one of those 1st thing tomorrow as well, just in case, I am such a POAS addict!! :haha:


----------



## kbkb

CertainTurton said:


> Sorry to hear that smiley :hugs: but i agree with kbkb you are not out yet :)
> Thanks for the link kbkb will have a read through during a procrastination/coffee (Decaf-sign) break later :coffee:
> 
> For me it was also a BF "Not Pregnant" this morning, but I am only 9dpo - Sadly my 'symptoms' seem to be fading too :( There were 2 lines on the test stick but apparently for a CB digi that doesn't mean anything - such cruelty! I do have some IC's left from before the study which are early response so may be tempted to try one of those 1st thing tomorrow as well, just in case, I am such a POAS addict!! :haha:

Yeah, still very early Certainturton...10 dpo is supposed to be earliest for a normal :bfp: so go for it!


----------



## smiley330

*CertainTurton* - I was reading another thread where a lady had documented her BFP from digital strips. It started off as nothing then there was a slight line (still reading negative though on the front) then the line carried on the get bigger and reading positive on the front. Are you keeping the tests to compare? Could be the start of good news :D 

*kbkb* - Thank you :hugs: I think you should listen to your own advice here, if I can still cling on to a bit of hope then you certainly aren't out and shouldn't be feeling out at all yet! 

xxx


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> *CertainTurton* - I was reading another thread where a lady had documented her BFP from digital strips. It started off as nothing then there was a slight line (still reading negative though on the front) then the line carried on the get bigger and reading positive on the front. Are you keeping the tests to compare? Could be the start of good news :D
> 
> *kbkb* - Thank you :hugs: I think you should listen to your own advice here, if I can still cling on to a bit of hope then you certainly aren't out and shouldn't be feeling out at all yet!
> 
> xxx

:shrug: i'll try ...! Just keep feeling its a big :nope:


----------



## CertainTurton

smiley330 said:


> *CertainTurton* - I was reading another thread where a lady had documented her BFP from digital strips. It started off as nothing then there was a slight line (still reading negative though on the front) then the line carried on the get bigger and reading positive on the front. Are you keeping the tests to compare? Could be the start of good news :D
> 
> *kbkb* - Thank you :hugs: I think you should listen to your own advice here, if I can still cling on to a bit of hope then you certainly aren't out and shouldn't be feeling out at all yet!
> 
> xxx

Ooooo is that so?? well i wasn't but I will from now on :) :blush: given me some hope! 

kbkb -I agree with smiley :hugs:


----------



## kbkb

thanks, girls!!


----------



## sherylb

Certain -- I have a separate SMEP thread but it has slowed down a lot and we have people on both threads. Are you planning on maintaining this one beyond this month? If so can we combine threads? I had 32 participants at one point but we are down to 5 still TTC. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/528342-sperm-meets-egg-plan-chart-stats-new-2011-a.html


----------



## CertainTurton

sherylb said:


> Certain -- I have a separate SMEP thread but it has slowed down a lot and we have people on both threads. Are you planning on maintaining this one beyond this month? If so can we combine threads? I had 32 participants at one point but we are down to 5 still TTC.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/528342-sperm-meets-egg-plan-chart-stats-new-2011-a.html

Hi Sherylb- Sorry I didn't realise there was already a thread going. I am happy to combine if you would like. I hadn't really thought ahead to keeping it going but I think we are all getting chatty so i expect if we don't get our :bfp: we would prob still carry it on to next time. 
It looks like you have had a lot of success which is really encouraging! Were all just starting to test etc!
Would you prefer to transfer your info here?

Also what do you other ladies think?


----------



## smiley330

CertainTurton said:


> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> Certain -- I have a separate SMEP thread but it has slowed down a lot and we have people on both threads. Are you planning on maintaining this one beyond this month? If so can we combine threads? I had 32 participants at one point but we are down to 5 still TTC.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/528342-sperm-meets-egg-plan-chart-stats-new-2011-a.html
> 
> Hi Sherylb- Sorry I didn't realise there was already a thread going. I am happy to combine if you would like. I hadn't really thought ahead to keeping it going but I think we are all getting chatty so i expect if we don't get our :bfp: we would prob still carry it on to next time.
> It looks like you have had a lot of success which is really encouraging! Were all just starting to test etc!
> Would you prefer to transfer your info here?
> 
> Also what do you other ladies think?Click to expand...

Yes defo - the more the merrier :D 

I was thinking today as well, if people start getting their BFP's I would still like to stay in contact and keep updated with all of you on this thread (follow your bump journeys as well as ttc journeys :flower:) - so was hoping we would all still use this thread, unless anyone had a better idea?


----------



## smiley330

sherylb said:


> Certain -- I have a separate SMEP thread but it has slowed down a lot and we have people on both threads. Are you planning on maintaining this one beyond this month? If so can we combine threads? I had 32 participants at one point but we are down to 5 still TTC.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/528342-sperm-meets-egg-plan-chart-stats-new-2011-a.html

I didn't realise there was another thread either, but just had a look and love how you've put all the stats up! It's great to see how successful it can be :D


----------



## MrsTreasure

Oh bummer! I'm out, had visit from the witch this afternoon. Will be following SMEP again this cycle, just want to get going now, I am so impatient lol! GL everyone :)


----------



## smiley330

MrsTreasure said:


> Oh bummer! I'm out, had visit from the witch this afternoon. Will be following SMEP again this cycle, just want to get going now, I am so impatient lol! GL everyone :)

Oh no!! That's crap, sorry to hear that!! :hugs: Glad you're sticking with it for next cycle. I know what you mean about just wanting to get on - I'm just waiting for AF to get me at the moment - but can't really do anything till she get's here!! :growlmad: 

Lots of luck for next month! x


----------



## MrsTreasure

Thanks Smiley :hugs:


----------



## alexandra25

We all know the basics of how to get pregnant. The birds and the bees are something that is taught to us in our grade school years. The reality of getting pregnant, however, can be much more complicated than health class leads us to believe.


----------



## katestar53

Hello Ladies,

Im finally in the 2ww!! Yipppppppppppppppe, but Im sure its gonna drag, boooooooooooo :growlmad:

Ov really late this cycle but at least it has happened! Also only managed two days of :sex: when I got my peak on my CBFM so FX we have caught this eggy!

Any charting experts out there? Quick question about Fertility Friend,when does the red line pin pionting ovualtion and the dpo count get displayed on my chart? 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/347e6f

Thanks

Kate xxx


----------



## MrsFX

hi Katestar: glad you got a peak. Better to DTD when you get your peak than at any other time. I am sorry, I don't know the fertility friend charts and I am rubbish at knowing when to work out dpo. I hope someone is able to help.

Certainturton: I would like to continue SMEP and am only really active on this thread so I was hoping it would evolve. I guessthe more the merrier sherylb has done a clever job with the percentages and hopefully with more of us we can add to it. Finally I get to do a bit of research!! Very interesting about the second line on the digi stick. keep hold of them to compare. I use the CBFM (I should be sponsored the amount I write that) and the test sticks are read by a computer thingy but there is a second test line that gets darker so I wonder if the same thing happens with their HPTs. I hope so.

MrsTreasure: i am soooo sorry to hear about the witch. I hope that next month is more successful for you.

Smiley: still no show? may I prescribe chocolate.


----------



## Hopingitwill

I was thinking today as well, if people start getting their BFP's I would still like to stay in contact and keep updated with all of you on this thread (follow your bump journeys as well as ttc journeys :flower:) - so was hoping we would all still use this thread, unless anyone had a better idea?[/QUOTE

I agree with you smiley. 
Certain kbkb smiley- stay positive ( if you think negative then you will stress yourself out and it is less likely to happen!) its not over til the dreaded visit- which because we are staying positive is not going to happen!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Hopingitwill

MrsTreasure said:


> Oh bummer! I'm out, had visit from the witch this afternoon. Will be following SMEP again this cycle, just want to get going now, I am so impatient lol! GL everyone :)

Sorry to hear that mrs treasure. :dust: I know how you feel - just want next cycle to begin. :hugs:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Girls can anyone advise- If you use the cbfm must you start on first day of your cycle or can you start on others?


----------



## Aliciatm

you can start on cd 1-5 cd 5 being the latest


----------



## MrsFX

Yeah if u start 1-5 you can change the day by holding the m down. Can't start past 5 tho.


----------



## sherylb

I figured it would be easiest to just grab the last few names and I have a link to your thread at the end of mine. We have had so much success that there's not many ladies left there.


----------



## smiley330

*katestar53* - Woohoo! Welcome to the tww, I hope you enjoy your time here :D Sorry, have no idea about FF charts. Have seen a lot of ladies talking about them though and was wondering whether to start but it looks far too complicated for me!! 

Well AF is still a no show - yes please, chocolate would go down very well right now!! I'm wondering if I got my dates wrong and maybe O'ved later than I thought? I was only using the strips when I thought I O'ved but the test line wasn't as dark as the control... Does anyone know if using a CB digital OPK - do you get a smiley when you are actually O'ing, or only in the surge before?? I didn't use an OPK after CD17 - as I just assumed I Ov'ed on CD14 (used a couple after to check there was def no surge) 


Maybe I didn't Ov at all this month :shrug: ... Hmmm i'm confusing myself by writing this so if anyone can make sense of my ramblings, please enlighten me!! :D


----------



## CertainTurton

MrsTreasure - :hugs: sorry to hear that, lots of baby dust for the next one. Stay tuned for the next month of SMEP :)

Smiley - What probably happened is that you Ov in between the sticks - I do find them hard to read, however the CB ones give you a smiley and that indicates you will ovulate within 12-48 hours so basically DTD!!

Katestar - Welcome to the 2WW, I hope you have a good one :)

Sherylb - that sounds like a good plan if you dont mind? Its great you have had all the success!


----------



## sherylb

That would be easier on me actually. Especially since I am 15 weeks now and don't really belong in the TTC area.


----------



## CaliGirl35

How is everyone??

So I went in today to have a "follicle check".... and my dr. says "wow.. you really responded well to the clomid!" She also said that I should O in 1-2 days 3 at the very most... and that I have "2 beautiful egg follicles.... BUT... U have one on each side!!!" I guess this means a chance for twins! LMAO! 
She said that I should not skip this month because of that, most likely it would result in only one making it... but it was funny... and I did think for a tiny second.. "should we skip this month?"... ahhh..... sooo she did write me another month of clomid... but she lowered the dose from 100mg down to 50mg... never thought I'd go backward!?


I hope AF stays away girls and we get to see some BFP's here in the next couple days and weeks!!! :)


----------



## MrsFX

Good luck Caligal!!


----------



## AM&PM

Hi All!

Can I join your SMEP group? I'm going to start tomorrow (CD8). I used this same plan/schedule to get pregnant with my now 2-year-old daughter. Worked like a charm last time! Fingers crossed that it works again as we are TTC#2 now.


----------



## AM&PM

Ha! Just realized that I still have the same signature/due date info at the bottom of my post from my first pregnancy. Oops! Guess I need to do some updating.


----------



## MrsFX

Welcome AM&PM. A veteran semp-er great to have you on board. Best of luck with the testing.


----------



## IGotBabyFever

Just checking in with everyone,I think its been a few days...Im 3dpo and the days seem to be dragging!! testing june 7th if af doesnt show on june 6th..no symptoms besides some light cramping which is normal for me after ovulation...bbs are tender when touched,but once again I think this is also normal as I had the same last cycle...Hoping smep works for all of us this cycle!!! :dust:


----------



## kbkb

MrsTreasure said:


> Oh bummer! I'm out, had visit from the witch this afternoon. Will be following SMEP again this cycle, just want to get going now, I am so impatient lol! GL everyone :)

So sorry to hear that Mrs Treasure! Get your 3 glasses of wine and good luck for the next cycle!


----------



## kbkb

CertainTurton said:


> MrsTreasure - :hugs: sorry to hear that, lots of baby dust for the next one. Stay tuned for the next month of SMEP :)
> 
> Smiley - What probably happened is that you Ov in between the sticks - I do find them hard to read, however the CB ones give you a smiley and that indicates you will ovulate within 12-48 hours so basically DTD!!
> 
> Katestar - Welcome to the 2WW, I hope you have a good one :)
> 
> Sherylb - that sounds like a good plan if you dont mind? Its great you have had all the success!

Smiley- Wow, so the AF didnt show at all! fantastic!!! Please treat yourself to some nice, dark chocolate, this is great news...I'm sure you O'd as Certainturton said, just keep the faith and invoke the fertility Gods to keep the :witch:away! :dance: 

Certain- very excited for your 10 DPO test ...FX

Caligirl- Good luck, sounds like you're on track 

Katestar53- Join our chatty twoweetwait selves! We're all officially going nuts here :dohh:

Its so cool to read all those BFP stats in the other SMEP thread. Hello to all the ladies on that one! :wave: and really look forward to keeping in touch with everyone on this thread whether i am positive or negative this cycle.Its been so lovely to have you girls on this journey, I'd rejoice for each of your :bfp:s and not feel as bad if i didnt make it, because i know i'll have company next time around...this thread has been a real lifeline for me and i really appreciate everyone here for having the time and kindness to respond and encourage .lets hope for tons of :bfp:s this cycle!!!!

Update- I had the MOTHER of all headaches yesterday....sorry to be profane , but literally had little men pounding in my brain allllll night. I never have headaches, so not feeling as out as I was yesterday :blush:


----------



## CertainTurton

Welcome Am&Pm- I will add you to the list when I get to work. So pleased to hear it worKed for you last time 

caligirl- woop that's great news! Would be lovely to have some smep twins :p good luck :sex: over the next few days!

Smiley- hope you have some good news for us :)

kbkb- glad to hear you are feeling more positive - although :hugs: for the headache! 

Update: another :bfn: feeling really out now :( sore boobs have gone and feeling really pmssy. I had an awful day at work yesterday so feeling quite stressed now. At least it's a 3 day weekend after today :happydance: 
how are all you ladies today??


----------



## kbkb

Morning Certainturton- So sorry to hear about your bad day at work and BFN (but its still early!)...As long as :af:cat is away, the ttc mice will play :haha:
At least its FRIDAY!!!!! What are you doing for the long weekend? Dont worry about the symptoms disappearing...so many ladies have said that they had more symptoms in the months they were not pregnant than when they were.


I'm going to be away this weekend with my family and DH...so hopefully sanity will prevail and no TWW mania!


----------



## CertainTurton

Thanks kbkb - I hope today will be better but I have a *beep* of a boss :( 
I hope you have a lovely time away and try to avoid proding your boobs inf ront of them :p were not going away really but were going to head into London and see wicked on sat :) can't wait!


----------



## smiley330

Morning ladies!! 

*AM&PM* - Welcome to our thread :flower: Great to have someone who's had success with SMEP here, good luck with ttc number 2! 

*CaliGirl35* - Yay, twins!! That's great your body has responded so well to the clomid! Fx!

*kbkb* - Ahh you're so lovely! I agree though, you girls have been my saviour this month - has been great to talk to you all and can't wait to celebrate all your BFP's, bumps and babies! :hugs: It's nice to get away whilst your in the tww, definitely takes your mind off things and gives sanity a little help!! Are u going anywhere nice? Good to hear about the headache (well sort of :wacko:) - fx! 

*CertainTurton* - Sorry it's still saying BFN, but still so early isn't it. Lots of time yet!! Did you try one of you IC? Hows the strip looking from inside the dig? (spoken like a true poas addict!!) I too have a "beep" of a boss, they drive me all insane at work. I cannot wait to go in and tell them i'm leaving for a year to go on maternity leave :haha: (yep, def taking a full year off this time) Wicked is amazing, I saw that a while ago - hope you enjoy it! 

Well still no af, got no tests left though so got to nip into Superdrug on my way into work... the amount of times they've seen me as soon as the doors open in there over the past few months is a bit embarrassing :blush: 

Ahh bank holiday weekend, how I have missed you. No exciting plans for me, just lots of lazing about! :D 

:dust:


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> Morning ladies!!
> 
> *AM&PM* - Welcome to our thread :flower: Great to have someone who's had success with SMEP here, good luck with ttc number 2!
> 
> *CaliGirl35* - Yay, twins!! That's great your body has responded so well to the clomid! Fx!
> 
> *kbkb* - Ahh you're so lovely! I agree though, you girls have been my saviour this month - has been great to talk to you all and can't wait to celebrate all your BFP's, bumps and babies! :hugs: It's nice to get away whilst your in the tww, definitely takes your mind off things and gives sanity a little help!! Are u going anywhere nice? Good to hear about the headache (well sort of :wacko:) - fx!
> 
> *CertainTurton* - Sorry it's still saying BFN, but still so early isn't it. Lots of time yet!! Did you try one of you IC? Hows the strip looking from inside the dig? (spoken like a true poas addict!!) I too have a "beep" of a boss, they drive me all insane at work. I cannot wait to go in and tell them i'm leaving for a year to go on maternity leave :haha: (yep, def taking a full year off this time) Wicked is amazing, I saw that a while ago - hope you enjoy it!
> 
> Well still no af, got no tests left though so got to nip into Superdrug on my way into work... the amount of times they've seen me as soon as the doors open in there over the past few months is a bit embarrassing :blush:
> 
> Ahh bank holiday weekend, how I have missed you. No exciting plans for me, just lots of lazing about! :D
> 
> :dust:

Smiley- You make me laugh with the Superdrug story...Wow!!!!!!! a year off! I am so jealous. I'll get 4 months..and maybe some flexitime after,but i have a really wonderful boss.
why dont both of you puke on your *beep* bosses once you get your :bfp:'s...:haha: serves them right i say!!! i wish we had a nice PUKE smiley!
I was cautiously optimistic with the headache too, smiley. But resolving not to do any Sherlock numbers on myself :haha:

At a wedding , so will have plenty to keep me distracted. Going to pile into the food, that should tell me if i'm preggers or not! hahahaaa


----------



## MrsFX

Wow smiley. Have u ever been this late before? 
On cd 20 today. No symptoms, I'm feeling out but there is always a hopeful
Niggle in the back of my mind. 
We are going crazy alert :flasher: camping ::flasher: this weekend. What an unfortunate weather forecast. 

I've seen wicked, it is brilliant!! Wear something
Emerald green and enjoy!!


----------



## smiley330

Well my work don't give any maternity benefits at all, so will be on SMP for the whole time. But been saving like a maniac so that I can take a full year off!! Mainly just to annoy them! :haha: When I came back to work after having DS they told me "not to get pregnant again" ..... yeh ok!!

Nope not been late before, but still saying BFN....it's really infuriating now!! Just want AF to come if it's coming so I can get on with the next cycle, or show me a BFP! :growlmad:

Haha, that does deserve a crazy alert :D... Actually, the weather report isn't _that_ bad, just said cloudy this morn, so you might be ok!?


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> Well my work don't give any maternity benefits at all, so will be on SMP for the whole time. But been saving like a maniac so that I can take a full year off!! Mainly just to annoy them! :haha: When I came back to work after having DS they told me "not to get pregnant again" ..... yeh ok!!
> 
> Nope not been late before, but still saying BFN....it's really infuriating now!! Just want AF to come if it's coming so I can get on with the next cycle, or show me a BFP! :growlmad:
> 
> Haha, that does deserve a crazy alert :D... Actually, the weather report isn't _that_ bad, just said cloudy this morn, so you might be ok!?

"not to get pregnant again" ...ugh, that's just not done...awful, awful. You must puke on them and blame on pregnancy...Hey, if you're never late -its looking v positive for a :baby:!


----------



## MrsFX

Norfolk had a big blue puddle over it but I hope we have a nice surprise with some sunshine. At least we don't HAVE to BD this weekend. I hope to see some news when I get back. 
I know how u feel smiley I was 1 day late last month and just wanted Af to show so I could get going again. I hope that a bfp keeps her away for you. X


----------



## CertainTurton

Wow i love camping, haven't been in sooo long! Hope the weather holds off, if not just find a cosy pub with a fire and curl up :) Where abouts you going?
Still sounding hopeful smiley. I can't believe they told you not get preg - Im sure thats illegal!! Im lucky I get v.good mat leave with my job (18week full pay) but it does depend on how long each contract is. So im going to take a year too. Cant wait to tell my boss :haha: 
Thanks for the encouragement girls, I know its early, its just so disheartening!


----------



## smiley330

I know, i'm sure it's illegal to say stuff like that. The majority of management here are men and they just have no empathy when it comes to things like this. Even though they all have kids themselves!! Oh well, i'm biding my time and will hit them where it hurts when I go off again - mwah ha ha! (That's an evil laugh!)

xxx


----------



## MrsFX

Good for you smiley. I really need a year off the work treadmill too. We are off to cromer! The seaside!!!! Must get packing!!!!


----------



## kbkb

Have a lovely long weekend , all of you!
Next week is going to be action packed from what I can tell. So many of us will be over 10-12 dpo...Hoping to hear good news from you all! Keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## smiley330

Yay, next week will be exciting! :happydance: Good luck everyone!


----------



## ptntly wtg

smiley330 said:


> *ptntly wtg* - Sorry to hear AF arrived, I was wondering how things were going for you. :hugs::hugs::hugs: have you been trying for 3 years?? You are absolutely amazing if you have been, I really hope you get your BFP soon!! x

thanks...trying to keep up with the thread....i hope you get a :bfp:...i am going to try SMEP again...last month i was sick and i had to take medicine so i am hoping that had something to do with it.... my computer is finally working again :winkwink:....:dust: to all


----------



## ptntly wtg

kbkb said:


> Certainturton- Good LUCK!!!! eagerly watching this space
> Smiley- May Gods of fertility be on your side in banishing :af: I think you should block every green signal today if AF stays away....
> Ptntlywtg- So sorry the :witch: got you...You may have company soon.I'm feeling out :cry:
> MrsFX- LOL, that is hilarious!! I think I could use it for advice- If hubby doesnt feel up to :sex:, just :flasher:

thanks...good luck...:bfp: all around....going for SMEP round 2 this month!!!


----------



## katestar53

Happy Friday everyone, so glad its the w'end and a nice three day w'end as well :happydance:

So I am 3dpo now after ovulating really late, so only 11 days till testing :growlmad: Will have to try and keep nice and busy! 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend 

:hug: & :dust:


----------



## ptntly wtg

CertainTurton said:


> Ptnly wtg- so sorry to hear that :( :hugs: lots of luck for thenext cycle- will you follow Smep again?
> 
> Smiley- you do make me giggle :) maybe it's babybrain you have!? Fx for you tomorrow- keep us updated.

i am definitely going to try SMEP again...i have also been taking evpo..we will see...here is to a great long weekend and a round of :bfp: for everyone this upcoming month!!!!!!


----------



## ptntly wtg

sherylb said:


> I figured it would be easiest to just grab the last few names and I have a link to your thread at the end of mine. We have had so much success that there's not many ladies left there.

hi sheryl..i was on your other thread...:bfn: this month but trying SMEP again...how are you feeling??? i am trying to keep up with all of the posts, my computer was down this week!!!!:flower:


----------



## CertainTurton

[/QUOTE]

i am definitely going to try SMEP again...i have also been taking evpo..we will see...here is to a great long weekend and a round of :bfp: for everyone this upcoming month!!!!!![/QUOTE]

Hear Hear! 

Good to hear you will be going for it again :happydance:


----------



## Hopingitwill

CaliGirl35 said:


> How is everyone??
> 
> So I went in today to have a "follicle check".... and my dr. says "wow.. you really responded well to the clomid!" She also said that I should O in 1-2 days 3 at the very most... and that I have "2 beautiful egg follicles.... BUT... U have one on each side!!!" I guess this means a chance for twins! LMAO!
> She said that I should not skip this month because of that, most likely it would result in only one making it... but it was funny... and I did think for a tiny second.. "should we skip this month?"... ahhh..... sooo she did write me another month of clomid... but she lowered the dose from 100mg down to 50mg... never thought I'd go backward!?
> 
> 
> I hope AF stays away girls and we get to see some BFP's here in the next couple days and weeks!!! :)

Good luck!


----------



## Hopingitwill

IGotBabyFever said:


> Just checking in with everyone,I think its been a few days...Im 3dpo and the days seem to be dragging!! testing june 7th if af doesnt show on june 6th..no symptoms besides some light cramping which is normal for me after ovulation...bbs are tender when touched,but once again I think this is also normal as I had the same last cycle...Hoping smep works for all of us this cycle!!! :dust:

Hey Hun- due to test same day as you. Will try and wait a couple of days till officially late as last 2 times I have been caught out by af a couple of hours after testing!!!


----------



## IGotBabyFever

Hopingitwill said:


> IGotBabyFever said:
> 
> 
> Just checking in with everyone,I think its been a few days...Im 3dpo and the days seem to be dragging!! testing june 7th if af doesnt show on june 6th..no symptoms besides some light cramping which is normal for me after ovulation...bbs are tender when touched,but once again I think this is also normal as I had the same last cycle...Hoping smep works for all of us this cycle!!! :dust:
> 
> Hey Hun- due to test same day as you. Will try and wait a couple of days till officially late as last 2 times I have been caught out by af a couple of hours after testing!!!Click to expand...

I may wait a few days after Im due also...I ill try my best to not poas but not sure how long I will last :haha: are you having any symptoms? I havent been doing too much of the symptom spotting,although I am just a few days past ovulation..
I hope we all get our :bfp: !!!


----------



## Kimbre

i got my + OPK today a bit early=)
we BD last night and will tonight and in the am and the next couple days after=)))


----------



## Hopingitwill

may wait a few days after Im due also...I ill try my best to not poas but not sure how long I will last :haha: are you having any symptoms? I havent been doing too much of the symptom spotting,although I am just a few days past ovulation..
I hope we all get our :bfp: !!![/QUOTE]

Well have no idea where I am at. Had a positive opk on tues night but couldn't convince dh to dtd until morning. Then had neg opk on wed then positive on thurs and today. I should be into my tww but not got a clue if and when ovulated. Am trying desperately hard not to symptom spot hut only had cramps which could be ovulation!!! So confused!!!! All I know is my cycles last two months have been 32 days exact so am just going by period due date. Not holding much hope though! Going to do another opk tomorrow and see what it says. Also think will buy cbfm for next month! But fx we both have bfp to celebrate. 

Everyone else- on iPhone so can't navigate and see posts of everyone so can't remember who said what. Looking forward to lots of bfp in next week. Enjoy weekend/wicked/camping. Lovely to have new people joining and fx for you all. Smiley/ certain stay positive xx


----------



## soxfan

Hi Everyone,
Can I join you ladies? I've been following both this and the other thread for a few weeks and am following the SMEplan for this cycle (my first one ttc) and have my fingers crossed. I got my positive OPK yesterday so I'm right in the middle of the action! :)
Like I said, I've totally been lurking, and have enjoyed your conversation and advice. You guys seem like a great bunch!


----------



## smiley330

Morning everybody :hi:

*Hopingitwill and IGotBabyFever* - Not too much longer to test for you two! Hows the tww going? FX for those BFP's soon! 

*Kimbre* - Yay! All go now for the +OPK! good luck, how have you got on with dtd on the days the plan says?

*soxfan* - Welcome! Good to have another person here! How long have you been ttc? How have you got on with SMEP so far? 

*Certain* - I'm stalking for an update as to how your test went today? :flower:

Well AF still no show for me - OH COME ON!!! Haven't done a test today, going to wait a few more days to give AF a chance. Have no idea what's going on! Stupid stupid body!! So not much to report from me :nope: 

Hope you're all enjoying your weekends! xxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Soxfan- welcome I will add you to the list when I'm on my comp not my iPhone. Good to hear you are already on track  what's your due/test dates?

Similey- how do you resist!? I would be testing away :p it's looking good for you though. Any signs eg cramps? 

Update: still :bfn: for me :( on 11dpo now so def getting despondant. Just for interest, the line has stayed the same (v. Faint) but apparently that can be LH not Hcg so not looking now. I did the ic a couple of days ago and it was neg but may try again tomorrow. Boobs are feeling ok, occasionally tender and I had a couple of twinges yesterday (of course I thought.. Oo maybe implantation...but prob not). Mainly I am just feeling really pmtish, grumpy, snappy and weepy- my poor DH!! BUT I am determined to enjoy wicked this eve andTRY to forget the 2WW!

Hope you all have a lovely day, thank you for your support :hugs:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Certain- Enjoy wicked ( can't believe you are going to a show about a witch when that is exactly what we are trying to avoid hehe!)

Smiley- stay positive the longer your af us late the more positive it is looking for your bfp!

Not really getting hopes up as def don't feel gave done enough bding. And with my pis opk all over the place don't have a clue what body is doing!

Igotbabyfever- any symptoms?

Soxfan- welcome!

Everyone else anything to share?


----------



## Aliciatm

i got my first positive opk yesturday.... :) used soft cups and pre seed. been ttc for 5 years and its taking its toll. but im feeling butterflies and really hopeful.


----------



## twinkle458

Hi girls. We are on day 12 so 3rd day of bd every other since day 8. Anyone else got any news? xx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Aliciatm said:


> i got my first positive opk yesturday.... :) used soft cups and pre seed. been ttc for 5 years and its taking its toll. but im feeling butterflies and really hopeful.

Fingers crossed for you- keep bedding for next few days to cover your bases!


----------



## Hopingitwill

twinkle458 said:


> Hi girls. We are on day 12 so 3rd day of bd every other since day 8. Anyone else got any news? xx

You having any problems persuading your other half to go with plan or you not telling him?


----------



## Kimbre

got a + OPK yesterday in the afternoon. we BD the day b4 and that night and this morning and will for the next couple days.


----------



## Hopingitwill

Kimbre said:


> got a + OPK yesterday in the afternoon. we BD the day b4 and that night and this morning and will for the next couple days.

Happy bedding!!! and then welcome to the tww:thumbup:


----------



## Kimbre

haha thanks! i hate the 2ww! damn it.


----------



## Aliciatm

me too i so agree.. yeah im bding until cd20 im cd 14 got a few more days... then it will be waiting waiting waiting will take my first hpt on june 11th


----------



## Octopus

I hope I can ask this here. Does anyone adjust this plan to when they normally O? For example, if you normally O around CD16, do you start on CD12 and work it that way? Or, do you stick to the plan exactly regardless of when you normally O?


----------



## IGotBabyFever

Smiley- Thanks!!! not too much longer...Im waiting to test on june 7th...trying not to cave in and do it sooner!
Hopingitwill- Ive been doing my best not to symptom spot...things I have noticed that I know was not my imagination was the nausea Ive had off and on since friday late evening..seems to only disappear when I eat something..and I had some light cramping everyday since cd14...I believe Im about to be 6-7 dpo..nothing else going on though...what about you?


----------



## IGotBabyFever

welcome to all of the new ladies..sorry for my rudeness :) how are you all doing?


----------



## IGotBabyFever

Kimbre said:


> got a + OPK yesterday in the afternoon. we BD the day b4 and that night and this morning and will for the next couple days.

Good luck!!! Ive been trying to take a break from bding since we followed the plan this cycle...DH keeps saying "we have to bd!! it might be our last chance" lol 

keep us posted,I may have to try preseed and softcups if this isnt our cycle...
fxed and lots of :dust: you get you :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi ladies- wicked was great!! Really good night. However I had another bfn this morn and then some pink when I wiped so think the :witch: is on the way :( pretty sure it's not ib as I'm on 12dpo and I've been really pmssy! Feeling pretty crap about it now. Hope it doesn't drag and af comes properly so that we can just get on with the next round of SMEP!! 

Octopus- welcome! I think the idea is that you do it from cd 8 anyway just in case you o early- I did this month ( on cd10 instead of cd14)

how are we all?


----------



## smiley330

Morning! Ah, glad you had a good evening! Don't worry about the bfn, there is still lots of time yet - i've seen lots about people getting pink when wiping and it not necessarily meaning AF is on her way. Keeping my fingers crossed that AF stays away for you!!

Still no AF and BFN's for me. Getting really fed up now, I should be into my next cycle but nope... still stuck in limbo. :nope: I don't think im pregnant, just don't think theres any way I can be - so i'm just waiting for AF to arrive... never have I wanted that witch to get here!!! I've been reading so many posts by other people who have been in the same position (a little obsessively :blush:) and the majority all end up with AF - so just a matter of time. 

Think i'm going to try temping next month, so that I know exactly when I Ov and will know for sure next time i'm going to be late!! Does anyone do it?


----------



## MrsFX

Hi all. We made it back on the sunniest day of the weekend! On cd22 10dpo and only symptom is sore bbs, not nips but sore sides. I have had this 'symptom' almost every month so think it's more of an Af symptom than anything else.
:flasher: I saw a baby shaped cloud, whilst cloud spotting :flasher:

This time next week it will all be known!!

Now, I need a bath!


----------



## MrsFX

Smiley: I temp. Got a baby mad thermometer from amazon. It's pretty good. U need one that is accurate to .00 degrees I.e 37.07. I plot my temps on a iPhone app but I think u can do it online fertility friend maybe?

I notice a dip in temp the day before Af and a raise after OV. It's reassuring and did make the disappointment of Af a tiny bit less 

You have to take your temp same time daily before u move basically


----------



## Hopingitwill

IGotBabyFever said:


> Smiley- Thanks!!! not too much longer...Im waiting to test on june 7th...trying not to cave in and do it sooner!
> Hopingitwill- Ive been doing my best not to symptom spot...things I have noticed that I know was not my imagination was the nausea Ive had off and on since friday late evening..seems to only disappear when I eat something..and I had some light cramping everyday since cd14...I believe Im about to be 6-7 dpo..nothing else going on though...what about you?

It's sounding positive for you igotbabyfever. Not really symptom spotting as really don't think this is my month. I have node when I ovulated so really waiting to start new cycle. Have bought cbfm for next month that's how implanting I feel at min. Anyway 9 days til af due!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Smiley- the longer af doesn't show the more positive it looks. Why don't you go to doc and explain you are late but keepgetting bfn. Ask for blood test as might pick up lower bfp hormones?


----------



## Kimbre

thanks igotbabyfever. FX for you as well!

i only used softcups this cycle no preseed. but im using it next cycle if no BFP again.


----------



## Maidenet

IGotBabyFever said:


> Smiley- Thanks!!! not too much longer...Im waiting to test on june 7th...trying not to cave in and do it sooner!
> Hopingitwill- Ive been doing my best not to symptom spot...things I have noticed that I know was not my imagination was the nausea Ive had off and on since friday late evening..seems to only disappear when I eat something..and I had some light cramping everyday since cd14...I believe Im about to be 6-7 dpo..nothing else going on though...what about you?

Im due my AF then aswell! And im also atempting to not symptom spot! Ive had sickness on and off. A few pains in my boobs but thats all.... Think there normal for me ha ha ha ha. xx


----------



## MrsFX

Hey ladies,
Before weeing on a stick (unless for research purposes) read this

https://infertility.about.com/od/infertilitytesting/bb/pregnancy_test.htm

I found in on a ttw thread.


----------



## CertainTurton

Thanks for the link MrsFX - Im actually thinking about maybe stopping the study as seeing so many BFNs is really getting me down. I will have to have a think as I dont want to let them down.

IGotBabyFever - sounds good :) FX for you!!

Smiley - Thanks for the support. I wish it was hopeful but I do sometimes get this before AF and I am having periody cramps, no more spotting/colour today though!
I havent been temping but I must admit i am also considering it. I have got a thermometer but havent really used it as im not sure how good i would be at doing it at the same time - how accurate does it have to be? It would be good to be 'prewarned' for AF and to confirm Ov etc.


----------



## smiley330

Thanks for that link! really should not test early should we!! Yeh I think i'm going to buy a thermometer off amazon, along with a truck load of cheap OPK's and HPT's - Can anyone recommend some good cheap ones?? Or are they all pretty much the same? I think temping will eliminate some of the guess work that I have been doing, and also it will help not get hopes up if there's no chance of being preg!

I think I am going to book a docs appointment for the end of the week, give AF a chance to show. If not i'll prob have to spice up the amount of time i've been waiting for AF as my doc is pretty crap at doing anything unless youre on deaths door!! 

Ah well, hope everyone is feeling ok this evening - bank holiday 2mrw, WOOHOO!!! x


----------



## smiley330

MrsFX said:


> Smiley: I temp. Got a baby mad thermometer from amazon. It's pretty good. U need one that is accurate to .00 degrees I.e 37.07. I plot my temps on a iPhone app but I think u can do it online fertility friend maybe?
> 
> I notice a dip in temp the day before Af and a raise after OV. It's reassuring and did make the disappointment of Af a tiny bit less
> 
> You have to take your temp same time daily before u move basically

P.S - What app do you use? I could do with one! :D


----------



## MrsFX

I use bbt chart app. U can search aps for bbt. It's ok and free. Just be sure to put a temp in every day. I use a clear blue fertility monitor which is a bit pricey but helpful for me this month when I OV d early as historically I have just used dates. 
In hindsight I would try the clear blue smiley sticks that certain uses before I spent a lot of cash for a few months.


----------



## ptntly wtg

soxfan said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Can I join you ladies? I've been following both this and the other thread for a few weeks and am following the SMEplan for this cycle (my first one ttc) and have my fingers crossed. I got my positive OPK yesterday so I'm right in the middle of the action! :)
> Like I said, I've totally been lurking, and have enjoyed your conversation and advice. You guys seem like a great bunch!

Good luck to you and :dust:


----------



## ptntly wtg

smiley330 said:


> Thanks for that link! really should not test early should we!! Yeh I think i'm going to buy a thermometer off amazon, along with a truck load of cheap OPK's and HPT's - Can anyone recommend some good cheap ones?? Or are they all pretty much the same? I think temping will eliminate some of the guess work that I have been doing, and also it will help not get hopes up if there's no chance of being preg!
> 
> I think I am going to book a docs appointment for the end of the week, give AF a chance to show. If not i'll prob have to spice up the amount of time i've been waiting for AF as my doc is pretty crap at doing anything unless youre on deaths door!!
> 
> Ah well, hope everyone is feeling ok this evening - bank holiday 2mrw, WOOHOO!!! x

hey smiley...i bought mine off early-pregnancy-tests.com....i got the midstream tests....you do have to wait up to 10 minutes for results but they were pretty cheap...dont give up yet, your hormones could possibly not be high enough to show on a pregnancy test....i have heard a lot about this on other sites...:dust:


----------



## ptntly wtg

certain...it may be too early, sometimes the hormone is not detected early enough.....:dust:

alicia....welcome...we have been ttc for three years--i completely feel it taking a toll on us as well....it will happen, everything happens for a reason!!!!:hugs:

how is everyone doing??? i am due for AF June 21 so i will test June 22 if :witch: doesn't show

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hopingitwill

smiley330 said:


> MrsFX said:
> 
> 
> Smiley: I temp. Got a baby mad thermometer from amazon. It's pretty good. U need one that is accurate to .00 degrees I.e 37.07. I plot my temps on a iPhone app but I think u can do it online fertility friend maybe?
> 
> I notice a dip in temp the day before Af and a raise after OV. It's reassuring and did make the disappointment of Af a tiny bit less
> 
> You have to take your temp same time daily before u move basically
> 
> P.S - What app do you use? I could do with one! :DClick to expand...

I have been using the iperiod app. You can mark on days you bed, temp cervical mucus, cervical position, opk etc... Basically the whole shabang. Found an interesting topic today on ttc- Search 'i cheated'. It's about bloodtests to check for bfp but had got a YouTube video about a woman who pricks her fingers to draw blood and uses hpt for urine. Have a look if anything will make you feel better that we are not that obsessive as he takes symptom spotting and early testing to a whole new level!!!!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Smiley - I got mine from a site called zoombaby.com. They also include with opk some pregnancy tests. You can request extra sensitive ones if you want. 

Certain- keep positive it's not over until af shows up 

Everyone else babydust to you all. Hopefully we shall have a couple of 'busy' weeks coming up with lots of bfp!!!!


----------



## IGotBabyFever

Maidenet-it is hard to not symptom spot !! Im trying not to write everything off as a symptom...fxed you get your :bfp:
Certain- anything new going on with you? Im sorry about the bfn's...maybe not enough hcg built up yet...fxed for you doll :hug:
Hoping-Im actually quite calm this cycle...I havent had too many "symptoms"...thought it was odd I had a stuffy nose all day,and it was like 80 degrees outside..odd but may be just hunting for a symptom :haha: Ive read alot of the ladies have "felt out" during cycles and end up with a :bfp: you arent out until the :witch: shows her face!! fxed crossed we get our :bfp: !!!!
and to everyone else,I hope you all are in good health and are staying positive!!
lots of :dust: for everyone!!!


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning Ladies!

IGotBabyFever and ptgly wtg- thanks for the boosts, however the :witch: has got me full force this morning! :( Im not sure whats happened to my 27/28 day cycle, this one has been 22 days!! Oh well, going have my glasses of wine tonight and look to the next cycle, although worryingly I think I may be due to Ov the weekend im away from DH- argh!! then again with the way its been this month I have no idea when i will ov really! Just have to wait and see! Thanks for all your support this cycle ladies with all my crazy symptom spotting - will NOT do it next month!! 

Any news from you ladies? Smiley hows it going, any sign for you?


----------



## CertainTurton

ptntly wtg said:


> certain...it may be too early, sometimes the hormone is not detected early enough.....:dust:
> 
> alicia....welcome...we have been ttc for three years--i completely feel it taking a toll on us as well....it will happen, everything happens for a reason!!!!:hugs:
> 
> how is everyone doing??? i am due for AF June 21 so i will test June 22 if :witch: doesn't show
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Ptntly Wtg - :hi: I have re added you to the list with your new due date. I think it would be good to leave the af/hug on the list for a little bit then move on to the next cycle - what do you think? 
Good luck for the next one :)


----------



## kbkb

Hi there ladies- Just got back from the weekend, spending some time catching up with your posts

Certainturton-i am so sorry the :witch: got you...totally agree this symptom spotting is a real downer, I'd already resolved last month not to do it cause its so disheartening! Join the club :)! Go get your 3.5 wine glasses down :drunk: you have earned it!!! You have been marvellous at keeping up everyone's spirits and being so full of cheer even after all those negative tests....Hope next cycle is better, FX for you
Smiley- FX for you, the :AF: being away is super news...have you done a blood test yet?
Hopingitwill- You and I are in the same camp of not being 100% sure of O-date! What the heck, maybe another month, I say!!
MrsFX- Glad you got at least some sunshine! Do you get tender bbs every cycle? mine are tender too (not nips just bbs, like when touched and randomly i get the armpit pains)...but I am so not symptom spotting. I think I couldve gotten it every cycle till now but not noticed it until we started TTC!!!
soxfan- Welcome! Join the chatty SMEP gang!

Update from me- Vomitted on Saturday night ...Ok, before we get excited- I ate prawns like they were going out of fashion ALL day long at the wedding. I was absolutely fine for 2 hrs after dinner while we watched a movie on TV and just as I went to brush, i felt nauseous for 1 minute and puked a bit.Very little but there you go....DH has started symptom spotting and got very excited :haha:....I am not reading too much into it, I think it was more my gluttony than anything else. Whatever I read about it too seemed to suggest that HCG is not high enough 9dpo to induce vomitting. Any thoughts? (((Yes i know, I sound like a total dork))))


----------



## smiley330

Morning everyone :flower:

Sorry to hear AF arrived Certain :hugs: :hugs: though, I am actually very jealous at this moment in time - Still no AF, STILL BFN :cry: I am getting so irritated / frustrated, just want to curl into a ball until AF gets here so I can get on with everything!! Where are you stupid witch???? I'm wandering if i can mind over matter this and force her out..... :shrug:

GAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! Going to be one of them days. 

xxx


----------



## kbkb

:wave: smiley! Good morning...I would be very excited if I were you....I say go get a blood test done and end the misery..I think its very positive that the :witch: hasnt shown, you are more likely pregnant than not!


----------



## smiley330

Welcome back kbkb! :hugs: did you have a nice time away? Ohhh being sick is a great sign, you can definitely start getting sicky at 9dpo, if your eggy was fertilised and implanted early you would start producing the preg hormone which gives all those preg symptoms! Oh fx it is this and not those prawns!! Was anyone else poorly who ate them? Could be good news if not :D

Thanks, I haven't had a blood test but I don't think they give them out freely round here - will def be booking an appointment for the end of the week though to try but I doubt I'll get one. :nope:


----------



## kbkb

Had a lovely time away from the obsession of TTC :haha: , thank you
I'm not so sure I ever got sick before from eating, it was always when i was foolish enough to mix drinks or something...never from food. Nobody else was sick either...I felt nothing after dinner for 2 hours! then suddenly ...BAM! nausea and puke...what's weirder is I have NO nausea outside of that 1 incident...eating absolutely fine! driving me insane...

Oh no, that hurts smiley...No doc appointment until the end of the week?? Poor you, what torture this is...lets hope you dont have to wait that long. By the end of this week, I'll be an unholy mess too...:witch: due saturday


----------



## smiley330

Wow! That sounds very promising!!! SO exciting! 

Yep, it's a right old pain in the arse! Oh well, going to stop moaning and get on with it - will just order my things for next month (never thought buying a thermometer would make me excited!) and hope AF shows up soon. 

Are you going to test before you're due or wait and see if af shows first? 

:dust:


----------



## kbkb

Nope, I've resolved not to Symptomspot or test -just going to patiently wait for AF till Saturday...if she doesnt, I'll test Sunday. not getting too excited, Smiley...I am trying to keep a zen like state of calm (not remotely succeeding, but trying hard)!


----------



## smiley330

Well if you are pretending to be calm you are doing a very good job at it!! :)


----------



## kbkb

hahahhaaa.....I am trying, Smiley.....I am just too scared of the disappointment of symptom spotting. I keep reminding myself we shouldnt hope cos we didnt get enough :sex: in before O-date


----------



## twinkle458

Hopingitwill said:


> twinkle458 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls. We are on day 12 so 3rd day of bd every other since day 8. Anyone else got any news? xx
> 
> You having any problems persuading your other half to go with plan or you not telling him?Click to expand...

:haha:Lol - i have told him, but hes not too keen on the 'every other day' rule!! How about you? xx


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> Wow! That sounds very promising!!! SO exciting!
> 
> Yep, it's a right old pain in the arse! Oh well, going to stop moaning and get on with it - will just order my things for next month (never thought buying a thermometer would make me excited!) and hope AF shows up soon.
> 
> Are you going to test before you're due or wait and see if af shows first?
> 
> :dust:

THANKS For the pep talk though!!!

Hello Twinkle! Nice to have you on the chat...Happy BD'ing ;)


----------



## twinkle458

kbkb said:


> Had a lovely time away from the obsession of TTC :haha: , thank you
> I'm not so sure I ever got sick before from eating, it was always when i was foolish enough to mix drinks or something...never from food. Nobody else was sick either...I felt nothing after dinner for 2 hours! then suddenly ...BAM! nausea and puke...what's weirder is I have NO nausea outside of that 1 incident...eating absolutely fine! driving me insane...
> 
> Oh no, that hurts smiley...No doc appointment until the end of the week?? Poor you, what torture this is...lets hope you dont have to wait that long. By the end of this week, I'll be an unholy mess too...:witch: due saturday

Hi.... you are certainly able to get nausea and vomitting at 9dpo - TEST WOMAN!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kbkb

twinkle458 said:


> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> Had a lovely time away from the obsession of TTC :haha: , thank you
> I'm not so sure I ever got sick before from eating, it was always when i was foolish enough to mix drinks or something...never from food. Nobody else was sick either...I felt nothing after dinner for 2 hours! then suddenly ...BAM! nausea and puke...what's weirder is I have NO nausea outside of that 1 incident...eating absolutely fine! driving me insane...
> 
> Oh no, that hurts smiley...No doc appointment until the end of the week?? Poor you, what torture this is...lets hope you dont have to wait that long. By the end of this week, I'll be an unholy mess too...:witch: due saturday
> 
> Hi.... you are certainly able to get nausea and vomitting at 9dpo - TEST WOMAN!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Just 1 instance (after extreme gluttony :haha:)!No, I could not handle a :bfn:....i am waiting until AF date...Very sorry to hear about your loss last month, Twinkle458..Saw your signature too...Please vent at will here, we're all here to listen! Keep the faith...


----------



## MrsFX

Ok I think I'm at least 9dpo. I WANT TO TEST. Must resist going out and buying an early. AF due Friday/Saturday and in the past early tests have only led to further obsession and disappointment but I think a. Because my cbfm picked up early OV and b. We bd 3 days in a row around OV why wouldn't I be pregnant?!? 

This is probably pms talking tho. Feeling slightly calmer now I have let that out. Maybe a spot of diy will distract me. 

Certain I am so sorry about Af. What a shame. At least you can get strafed again. Enjoy your bank holiday wine. 

Smiley. Have u had anymore faints on the Superdrug tests? I wonder if a family planning nurse could see u sooner and take blood.


----------



## kbkb

MrsFX said:


> Ok I think I'm at least 9dpo. I WANT TO TEST. Must resist going out and buying an early. AF due Friday/Saturday and in the past early tests have only led to further obsession and disappointment but I think a. Because my cbfm picked up early OV and b. We bd 3 days in a row around OV why wouldn't I be pregnant?!?
> 
> This is probably pms talking tho. Feeling slightly calmer now I have let that out. Maybe a spot of diy will distract me.
> 
> Certain I am so sorry about Af. What a shame. At least you can get strafed again. Enjoy your bank holiday wine.
> 
> Smiley. Have u had anymore faints on the Superdrug tests? I wonder if a family planning nurse could see u sooner and take blood.


mrsfx-get DH to hide those tests asap! they are instruments of the devil! I resolve to stay resolute and not test alongside you...11 dpo here.


----------



## smiley330

*MrsFX* - Get that thought out of your head! Early testing is not accurate and if it shows a bfn will only bring you down - when theres still loads of time to get a bfp!! I will not be testing early ever again!! I do agree though, if your cbfm picked up O and you bd around then why shouldnt you be - Not long to wait though now! 

Nope no more squinters, might have been a duff pack that I had? Although im sure the second one I took was from a diff pack... I dunno, either way I am not getting anything that even remotely looks like a line! Thats a good idea, i might try and see if I can get in there - haha, don't even know where the nearset family planning place is to me. Will have to look it up!


----------



## MrsFX

Thanks guys. Kbkb we are due at the same time I will resolve to avoid the sticks of doom until Sunday/monday if I am lucky enough to choose. 
Smiley I think that all surgeries have a nurse with a family planning specalisum. Good luck. The show is nit over until the fat lady sings.


----------



## kbkb

MrsFX said:


> Thanks guys. Kbkb we are due at the same time I will resolve to avoid the sticks of doom until Sunday/monday if I am lucky enough to choose.
> Smiley I think that all surgeries have a nurse with a family planning specalisum. Good luck. The show is nit over until the fat lady sings.

That's the spirit! Agree with smiley- the disappointment and heartbreak of testing early is just not worth it...We shall stay strong and talk each other out of any POAS urges! we're both due Saturday...I really hope we have a clear :witch: free weekend....Testing Sunday.


----------



## kbkb

More sane talk on HCG levels based on dpo and more reasons not to test

https://www.webwomb.com/hcg_hpts.htm


----------



## Hopingitwill

twinkle458 said:


> Hopingitwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkle458 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls. We are on day 12 so 3rd day of bd every other since day 8. Anyone else got any news? xx
> 
> You having any problems persuading your other half to go with plan or you not telling him?Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:Lol - i have told him, but hes not too keen on the 'every other day' rule!! How about you? xxClick to expand...

Not going to tell him because he says if it is preplanned it becomes a chore and he wants impulse! Notthat easy when ttc. Don't get me wrong he wants a baby but is not as impatient as me he wants things to happen more naturally!


----------



## twinkle458

Hopingitwill said:


> twinkle458 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopingitwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkle458 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls. We are on day 12 so 3rd day of bd every other since day 8. Anyone else got any news? xx
> 
> You having any problems persuading your other half to go with plan or you not telling him?Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:Lol - i have told him, but hes not too keen on the 'every other day' rule!! How about you? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Not going to tell him because he says if it is preplanned it becomes a chore and he wants impulse! Notthat easy when ttc. Don't get me wrong he wants a baby but is not as impatient as me he wants things to happen more naturally!Click to expand...

Impatience is the curse of the TTC lady!! My DH would happily bd every day if i'd let him!!! Is this your first? x


----------



## twinkle458

kbkb said:


> twinkle458 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> Had a lovely time away from the obsession of TTC :haha: , thank you
> I'm not so sure I ever got sick before from eating, it was always when i was foolish enough to mix drinks or something...never from food. Nobody else was sick either...I felt nothing after dinner for 2 hours! then suddenly ...BAM! nausea and puke...what's weirder is I have NO nausea outside of that 1 incident...eating absolutely fine! driving me insane...
> 
> Oh no, that hurts smiley...No doc appointment until the end of the week?? Poor you, what torture this is...lets hope you dont have to wait that long. By the end of this week, I'll be an unholy mess too...:witch: due saturday
> 
> Hi.... you are certainly able to get nausea and vomitting at 9dpo - TEST WOMAN!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Just 1 instance (after extreme gluttony :haha:)!No, I could not handle a :bfn:....i am waiting until AF date...Very sorry to hear about your loss last month, Twinkle458..Saw your signature too...Please vent at will here, we're all here to listen! Keep the faith...Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs: Its not that i want to vent particularly, its just that people get very awkward when i'm telling them how i feel - many of my friends have either never mc'd or never had a baby so don't understand the overwhelming heartbreak and loss you feel if you mc. Its hard trying to explain about all the ttc and the excitement of a BFP to people who don't get it....

Even my very best friend who had masses of fertility problems has no idea what to say to me when i lost either baby.. The line in my signature is from a poem which sums it up nicely 
'Call me if you need me, 
thats what everybody said, 
but how do i call and scream down the phone
'My God, my child is dead'?
No one wants to listen, 
to the words i have to say, 
why is it that a mothers grief
scares everyone away'?

I would love for someone to understand that MY baby, MY child died last month, and whilst the pain eases and you do feel better, you never lose that feeling of being cheated, or forget the child you've lost....

Just realised maybe i did need to vent..:haha: xxx thank you!


----------



## cmom

Looks like the plan didn't work. spotting today. We will be NTNP for the summer. Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## CertainTurton

cmom said:


> Looks like the plan didn't work. spotting today. We will be NTNP for the summer. Good luck ladies!!!

:hugs: sorry to hear that. I know how you are feeling today but enjoy a nice hot bath and some wine :) Sad to hear you wont be joining us for SMEP next month but maybe NTNP is a good plan - It is said it happens once you relax (although I tend to want to hit people when they say that to me :haha:).


----------



## cmom

CertainTurton said:


> cmom said:
> 
> 
> Looks like the plan didn't work. spotting today. We will be NTNP for the summer. Good luck ladies!!!
> 
> :hugs: sorry to hear that. I know how you are feeling today but enjoy a nice hot bath and some wine :) Sad to hear you wont be joining us for SMEP next month but maybe NTNP is a good plan - It is said it happens once you relax (although I tend to want to hit people when they say that to me :haha:).Click to expand...

Thanks. it's too hot for a bath :lol: I may have a drink today tho.


----------



## CertainTurton

cmom said:


> CertainTurton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmom said:
> 
> 
> Looks like the plan didn't work. spotting today. We will be NTNP for the summer. Good luck ladies!!!
> 
> :hugs: sorry to hear that. I know how you are feeling today but enjoy a nice hot bath and some wine :) Sad to hear you wont be joining us for SMEP next month but maybe NTNP is a good plan - It is said it happens once you relax (although I tend to want to hit people when they say that to me :haha:).Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. it's too hot for a bath :lol: I may have a drink today tho.Click to expand...

Wow too hot for a bath would be lovely! Its a long weekend here and its gloomy :( oh well - getting lots of bits and bobs done. Enjoy :wine:


----------



## cmom

CertainTurton said:


> cmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CertainTurton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmom said:
> 
> 
> Looks like the plan didn't work. spotting today. We will be NTNP for the summer. Good luck ladies!!!
> 
> :hugs: sorry to hear that. I know how you are feeling today but enjoy a nice hot bath and some wine :) Sad to hear you wont be joining us for SMEP next month but maybe NTNP is a good plan - It is said it happens once you relax (although I tend to want to hit people when they say that to me :haha:).Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. it's too hot for a bath :lol: I may have a drink today tho.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow too hot for a bath would be lovely! Its a long weekend here and its gloomy :( oh well - getting lots of bits and bobs done. Enjoy :wine:Click to expand...

Yeah it's gonna be 90 degrees today!!!


----------



## twinkle458

Some of us are having to work bank holidays ladies!!! xx


----------



## smiley330

twinkle458 said:


> Some of us are having to work bank holidays ladies!!! xx

Boooo to working bank holidays!! x


----------



## CertainTurton

twinkle458 said:


> Some of us are having to work bank holidays ladies!!! xx

:hugs:


----------



## kbkb

CertainTurton said:


> cmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CertainTurton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmom said:
> 
> 
> Looks like the plan didn't work. spotting today. We will be NTNP for the summer. Good luck ladies!!!
> 
> :hugs: sorry to hear that. I know how you are feeling today but enjoy a nice hot bath and some wine :) Sad to hear you wont be joining us for SMEP next month but maybe NTNP is a good plan - It is said it happens once you relax (although I tend to want to hit people when they say that to me :haha:).Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. it's too hot for a bath :lol: I may have a drink today tho.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow too hot for a bath would be lovely! Its a long weekend here and its gloomy :( oh well - getting lots of bits and bobs done. Enjoy :wine:Click to expand...

I hope you got your 3.5 glasses!!!! Cmon, drink up...:wine: We have resolved to have some thing to look forward to either way....I may join u soon in drunkfest!


----------



## kbkb

twinkle458 said:


> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkle458 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> Had a lovely time away from the obsession of TTC :haha: , thank you
> I'm not so sure I ever got sick before from eating, it was always when i was foolish enough to mix drinks or something...never from food. Nobody else was sick either...I felt nothing after dinner for 2 hours! then suddenly ...BAM! nausea and puke...what's weirder is I have NO nausea outside of that 1 incident...eating absolutely fine! driving me insane...
> 
> Oh no, that hurts smiley...No doc appointment until the end of the week?? Poor you, what torture this is...lets hope you dont have to wait that long. By the end of this week, I'll be an unholy mess too...:witch: due saturday
> 
> Hi.... you are certainly able to get nausea and vomitting at 9dpo - TEST WOMAN!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Just 1 instance (after extreme gluttony :haha:)!No, I could not handle a :bfn:....i am waiting until AF date...Very sorry to hear about your loss last month, Twinkle458..Saw your signature too...Please vent at will here, we're all here to listen! Keep the faith...Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :hugs: Its not that i want to vent particularly, its just that people get very awkward when i'm telling them how i feel - many of my friends have either never mc'd or never had a baby so don't understand the overwhelming heartbreak and loss you feel if you mc. Its hard trying to explain about all the ttc and the excitement of a BFP to people who don't get it....
> 
> Even my very best friend who had masses of fertility problems has no idea what to say to me when i lost either baby.. The line in my signature is from a poem which sums it up nicely
> 'Call me if you need me,
> thats what everybody said,
> but how do i call and scream down the phone
> 'My God, my child is dead'?
> No one wants to listen,
> to the words i have to say,
> why is it that a mothers grief
> scares everyone away'?
> 
> I would love for someone to understand that MY baby, MY child died last month, and whilst the pain eases and you do feel better, you never lose that feeling of being cheated, or forget the child you've lost....
> 
> Just realised maybe i did need to vent..:haha: xxx thank you!Click to expand...

Those are beautiful lines..... FX that you never have to suffer that awful ordeal again....Hope things look up for you now on!!!:hugs: Think positive!

Welcome to this thread, positive thinking is our motto...we have been trying and keep everyone's spirits up by thinking of 3.5 glasses of :wine: for a :bfn: , so we have something to look forward to either way!
nobody knows how on earth 1 glass went up to a propah half bottle quota ;)


----------



## kbkb

MrsFX said:


> Thanks guys. Kbkb we are due at the same time I will resolve to avoid the sticks of doom until Sunday/monday if I am lucky enough to choose.
> Smiley I think that all surgeries have a nurse with a family planning specalisum. Good luck. The show is nit over until the fat lady sings.

Thanks for your link too, MrsFX...we shall not POAS!


----------



## smiley330

twinkle458 said:


> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkle458 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> Had a lovely time away from the obsession of TTC :haha: , thank you
> I'm not so sure I ever got sick before from eating, it was always when i was foolish enough to mix drinks or something...never from food. Nobody else was sick either...I felt nothing after dinner for 2 hours! then suddenly ...BAM! nausea and puke...what's weirder is I have NO nausea outside of that 1 incident...eating absolutely fine! driving me insane...
> 
> Oh no, that hurts smiley...No doc appointment until the end of the week?? Poor you, what torture this is...lets hope you dont have to wait that long. By the end of this week, I'll be an unholy mess too...:witch: due saturday
> 
> Hi.... you are certainly able to get nausea and vomitting at 9dpo - TEST WOMAN!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Just 1 instance (after extreme gluttony :haha:)!No, I could not handle a :bfn:....i am waiting until AF date...Very sorry to hear about your loss last month, Twinkle458..Saw your signature too...Please vent at will here, we're all here to listen! Keep the faith...Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :hugs: Its not that i want to vent particularly, its just that people get very awkward when i'm telling them how i feel - many of my friends have either never mc'd or never had a baby so don't understand the overwhelming heartbreak and loss you feel if you mc. Its hard trying to explain about all the ttc and the excitement of a BFP to people who don't get it....
> 
> Even my very best friend who had masses of fertility problems has no idea what to say to me when i lost either baby.. The line in my signature is from a poem which sums it up nicely
> 'Call me if you need me,
> thats what everybody said,
> but how do i call and scream down the phone
> 'My God, my child is dead'?
> No one wants to listen,
> to the words i have to say,
> why is it that a mothers grief
> scares everyone away'?
> 
> I would love for someone to understand that MY baby, MY child died last month, and whilst the pain eases and you do feel better, you never lose that feeling of being cheated, or forget the child you've lost....
> 
> Just realised maybe i did need to vent..:haha: xxx thank you!Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> More sane talk on HCG levels based on dpo and more reasons not to test
> 
> https://www.webwomb.com/hcg_hpts.htm

I can't open this link? Could have really done with something sane to read!


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> More sane talk on HCG levels based on dpo and more reasons not to test
> 
> https://www.webwomb.com/hcg_hpts.htm
> 
> I can't open this link? Could have really done with something sane to read!Click to expand...

Basically, you need to find out what level of HCG (sensitivity) your tests are....
they have spelled out a range of HCG values you should be based on dpo..if your tests are not sensitive enough (i am not an expert),maybe thats why you are getting bfn's....i copied the table...if you're using a 100 MIU test, and you're 16dpo-19-dpo, you could still show negative..you could have also misjudged O date or implantation could be late (is the gist of it....)

10 DPO: 
10 - 50 mIU/ml HcG

13 DPO: 
20 - 100 mIU/ml HcG

16 DPO: 
40 - 200 mIU/ml HcG

19 DPO: 
80 - 400 mIU/ml HcG

22 DPO: 
160 - 800 mIU/ml HcG


----------



## smiley330

Ahh ok, that makes sense thanks! :flower: I'm pretty sure the superdrug tests i'm using are 10miu though.... which would throw me well out of this!! Maybe i'll try a different brand in the next couple days see if it makes a difference. :shrug:


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> Ahh ok, that makes sense thanks! :flower: I'm pretty sure the superdrug tests i'm using are 10miu though.... which would throw me well out of this!! Maybe i'll try a different brand in the next couple days see if it makes a difference. :shrug:

Ouch, that is perplexing! weird......Blood test, Smiley......if you're not usually late, i'd still think the tests are making a mistake. Any symptoms (i know, i hate asking this...) but sore bbs, headaches, nausea ,thirst, sense of smell, things taste funny???


----------



## smiley330

I know, it's very odd - i'm never late. Not really any of the usual symptoms...the only things that are left that could be symptoms are, dizziness, really achey lower back, still got strange aches low down (almost lady bits but to each side) and lots of cm (sorry) - but there must be other, more logical, reasons for these things!! I'm just hoping it isn't something actually wrong with me....


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> I know, it's very odd - i'm never late. Not really any of the usual symptoms...the only things that are left that could be symptoms are, dizziness, really achey lower back, still got strange aches low down (almost lady bits but to each side) and lots of cm (sorry) - but there must be other, more logical, reasons for these things!! I'm just hoping it isn't something actually wrong with me....


The symptoms sound really good, smiley. Honestly. Is the CM coloured? read many posts that said too much CM could be indicator of pregnancy (mucus Plug). NOTHING is wrong with you! dont think negative :flower:


----------



## smiley330

Thanks :hugs: I appreciate you listening to me ramble on! Dr Google is not helping so going to stop looking for answers there x


----------



## kbkb

dont say thanks!! I'm gonna be a mess at the end of this week too :haha:


----------



## tupi

If I ovulate at CD 13/14 should I start BD on CD10? CD 8 seems a little early for me. What do you think?


----------



## berry26

As I currently have no idea what my cycle length is, I am going to try this plan! So will be BD tonight then will take a day off etc.... and will continue testing for OV. This is our first month ttc, so I just thought I would give it ago, as it can't hurt! And it also gives us a few days off, better for me! (I get sore) lol and better for him! For his little swimmers to accumulate :) xxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Welcome newcomers!!

Tupi- I would suggest sticking to the plan at starting on cd 8 you never know what might happen. I norm ov on cd14 like you but ov on cd10 this month!! So best to cover all possibilities and it's only once extra 

berry- great news it your first cycle! Lots of luck and baby dust!! The SMEP has great rates! If you get a bit sore (me too) have you thought about trying pree seed?


----------



## tupi

CertainTurton said:


> Welcome newcomers!!
> 
> Tupi- I would suggest sticking to the plan at starting on cd 8 you never know what might happen. I norm ov on cd14 like you but ov on cd10 this month!! So best to cover all possibilities and it's only once extra
> 
> Thanks CertainTurton,
> 
> 
> If we'll BD to many times he'll have many and fresh swimmers?:haha:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Not going to tell him because he says if it is preplanned it becomes a chore and he wants impulse! Notthat easy when ttc. Don't get me wrong he wants a baby but is not as impatient as me he wants things to happen more naturally![/QUOTE]

Impatience is the curse of the TTC lady!! My DH would happily bd every day if i'd let him!!! Is this your first? x[/QUOTE]

Yes is our first so in back of mind every month it doesn't happen you question if everything is working! Patience had never been my strongest point and as I keep reminding him- he knew that when he married me!!

Certain- sorry to hear af turned up. Stay positive for next cycle. I read somewhere that we all have a 25% chance if egg getting fertilised every month so odds are starting in our favour me thinks as we have been trying for a few months so it has to be our time! 

Smiley- I think you should go and get a blood test asap if anything to put your mind at rest. 

Everyone else hope things are going well. Come on someone needs to get a bfp!


----------



## kbkb

tupi said:


> If I ovulate at CD 13/14 should I start BD on CD10? CD 8 seems a little early for me. What do you think?

Welcome, berry and tupi! Good luck with your cycles this month....

Hopingitwill- 100% agree, we all need to see a :bfp: from someone this month to get our morale up!


----------



## ArmyOfUs

Hello Ladies,
New here. On cd 13...started smep on cd 8. Have been following it to the letter. I got a + opk yesterday (cd 12). So tomorrow is my last in a row day then break and one more bd for good luck. Fingers crossed. 
(af due june 14th)


----------



## kbkb

Welcome ArmyOfUs! Looks like you're right on track :yipee: Good luck! We have a lot of AF dates in early June, stay tuned...


----------



## MrsFX

Morning all. Great to see some new names. Good luck!!
So now I know what a vivid dream is. Dreamt about seeing two lines ona hpt last night. Feeling very sad that it was just a dream.


----------



## kbkb

MrsFX said:


> Morning all. Great to see some new names. Good luck!!
> So now I know what a vivid dream is. Dreamt about seeing two lines ona hpt last night. Feeling very sad that it was just a dream.

Good morning MrsFX- wow! sounds optimistic:happydance:....How are you feeling otherwise?


----------



## MrsFX

Well kbkb, not very different. Bbs generally sore on the sides not nips but getting less painful. Had some abdo pain yesterday but I don't think it was implantation. I think my brain is being mean! 
Found a 10mg test and was so tempted to take it but I'm scared. 
Kbkb how about you? How r u feeling?


----------



## kbkb

MrsFX said:


> Well kbkb, not very different. Bbs generally sore on the sides not nips but getting less painful. Had some abdo pain yesterday but I don't think it was implantation. I think my brain is being mean!
> Found a 10mg test and was so tempted to take it but I'm scared.
> Kbkb how about you? How r u feeling?

DONT TEST!!!!!!! Hide it, Hide it...we're waiting until AF is due. Stay strong...resist the POAS urge

I so dont want to symptom spot but the bbs are sore (no clue if this happens other cycles, darn :dohh:) and funnily enough teeth feel a bit sore (lol for original symptoms :haha:).....I've had such rotten experiences with 'imaginary'symptoms, I told DH i am either 'officially preg' or "officially losing it"


----------



## smiley330

Morning ladies :flower:

Welcome to the new people - lots of luck for this cycle!!! 

Wow,* kbkb* and *MrsFX* - things are looking so promising for you both, lets hope you can give us our first BFP's!! 

*CertainTurton* - How are you? Hope you're all ready to get on with next cycle and to get that bfp! Is there anything you're going to do differently this month or stick to the plan the same?

How is everyone else? Anything new / weird / crazy?? :D I'm ok, still no news to report. Just about to go into work where i'll be getting a nice cup of coffee (still debating whether to go decaf or not) and trying to ignore most of the people I work with! :haha: 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> Morning ladies :flower:
> 
> Welcome to the new people - lots of luck for this cycle!!!
> 
> Wow,* kbkb* and *MrsFX* - things are looking so promising for you both, lets hope you can give us our first BFP's!!
> 
> *CertainTurton* - How are you? Hope you're all ready to get on with next cycle and to get that bfp! Is there anything you're going to do differently this month or stick to the plan the same?
> 
> How is everyone else? Anything new / weird / crazy?? :D I'm ok, still no news to report. Just about to go into work where i'll be getting a nice cup of coffee (still debating whether to go decaf or not) and trying to ignore most of the people I work with! :haha:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:



How's that for modesty , Smiley! You're the one with no :witch: -i think very strongly that the possibility of our first :bfp: is from you.try green tea, methinks...reading that it has fertility enhancing polyphenols...if the beanie's in there, sure it will be better than caffeine!


----------



## smiley330

Aha, not modesty. There is no sign of the :witch: but there is also a distinct lack of a bfp! 

Yeh, we have lots of flavoured teas here actually - might give one of them a try!


----------



## kbkb

I read lots of reports last night about tests...it seems that most ladies agree the 10 miu-25miu tests arent very reliable ( i am not an expert !! just what i read). at your 18-20dpo, a 50 miu test also should be reliable. Everyone recomments to buy a more expensive test and try. Did you get a new batch of tests?


----------



## CertainTurton

Good Morning Ladies!

Smiley - sorry to hear you still havent got your BFP or AF (not sorry about :witch: not coming!) Like kbkb says it might be best if you get a good test, maybe a didi now? You can have one of mine... :haha:

I dont think im going to do anything different this month, just stick with SMEP and pre seed. I have considered softcups - do any of you use them? Im kinda hoping i ov early again this month as Im going to away from DH on cd 14!! It would be typical thats when i get my smiley again. Although we could dtd on morn of cd 13 then eve od cd 15...argh the complexities!! Will just have to wait and see!

I sooo excited for the rest of you ladies approaching testing time,... keep us updated :)

:babydust:


----------



## CertainTurton

tupi said:


> CertainTurton said:
> 
> 
> Welcome newcomers!!
> 
> Tupi- I would suggest sticking to the plan at starting on cd 8 you never know what might happen. I norm ov on cd14 like you but ov on cd10 this month!! So best to cover all possibilities and it's only once extra
> 
> Thanks CertainTurton,
> 
> 
> If we'll BD to many times he'll have many and fresh swimmers?:haha:
> 
> I believe that a day in between is the right amount for replenish the :spermy: so I would go for it:)Click to expand...


----------



## kbkb

CertainTurton said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Smiley - sorry to hear you still havent got your BFP or AF (not sorry about :witch: not coming!) Like kbkb says it might be best if you get a good test, maybe a didi now? You can have one of mine... :haha:
> 
> I dont think im going to do anything different this month, just stick with SMEP and pre seed. I have considered softcups - do any of you use them? Im kinda hoping i ov early again this month as Im going to away from DH on cd 14!! It would be typical thats when i get my smiley again. Although we could dtd on morn of cd 13 then eve od cd 15...argh the complexities!! Will just have to wait and see!
> 
> I sooo excited for the rest of you ladies approaching testing time,... keep us updated :)
> 
> :babydust:


Morning :wave:! Lets hope you get the positive when you're in town...So Complicated indeed! Who'd have imagined people could easily have 10 kids like a century back, huh?


----------



## smiley330

Nope haven't got any yet, might stop in town on my way home and pick some up for the morning. Have just ordered thousands (ok not quite thousands) of opk's and hpt's off amazon and my thermometer!! Woohoo! Can't wait for that batch of goodies to arrive :happydance:


----------



## CertainTurton

smiley330 said:


> Nope haven't got any yet, might stop in town on my way home and pick some up for the morning. Have just ordered thousands (ok not quite thousands) of opk's and hpt's off amazon and my thermometer!! Woohoo! Can't wait for that batch of goodies to arrive :happydance:

I'm hoping you wont need to use the opks :haha:


----------



## CertainTurton

Just wondering if there is any news from Mammag?? Hoping its good news!!


----------



## kbkb

Certain- Why dont you try green tea too? the more i read, the more it feels like it could be a good thing....fertility boosting..plus very low caffeine? i love the taste...i know many people cant take it, but surely worth a shot? No idea about softcups sorry!


----------



## kbkb

CertainTurton said:


> smiley330 said:
> 
> 
> Nope haven't got any yet, might stop in town on my way home and pick some up for the morning. Have just ordered thousands (ok not quite thousands) of opk's and hpt's off amazon and my thermometer!! Woohoo! Can't wait for that batch of goodies to arrive :happydance:
> 
> I'm hoping you wont need to use the opks :haha:Click to expand...

Oh , totally hoping Smiley catches the :bfp: this time itself...and wont need all that stuff!


----------



## smiley330

CertainTurton said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Smiley - sorry to hear you still havent got your BFP or AF (not sorry about :witch: not coming!) Like kbkb says it might be best if you get a good test, maybe a didi now? You can have one of mine... :haha:
> 
> I dont think im going to do anything different this month, just stick with SMEP and pre seed. I have considered softcups - do any of you use them? Im kinda hoping i ov early again this month as Im going to away from DH on cd 14!! It would be typical thats when i get my smiley again. Although we could dtd on morn of cd 13 then eve od cd 15...argh the complexities!! Will just have to wait and see!
> 
> I sooo excited for the rest of you ladies approaching testing time,... keep us updated :)
> 
> :babydust:

Oh yes preseed - I am going to get in on that this month! Nope, don't use softcups. I was planning on using them if I was still getting bfn, but had another look at them whilst I was doing my amazon order and i'm still quite scared of them...

Would be good if you do Ov early again Certain, but like you said you can bd a bit around cd14 if that is the day you Ov so should still be ok!

With ds we only bd once 5 days before I ov and we got that eggy!!! (OH was away most of that month with work) Can you believe it! DS was a surprise but we were ntnp type thing so I knew my cycles ... but it just goes to show it really does only take 1 :spermy: to hang on in there!


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> CertainTurton said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Smiley - sorry to hear you still havent got your BFP or AF (not sorry about :witch: not coming!) Like kbkb says it might be best if you get a good test, maybe a didi now? You can have one of mine... :haha:
> 
> I dont think im going to do anything different this month, just stick with SMEP and pre seed. I have considered softcups - do any of you use them? Im kinda hoping i ov early again this month as Im going to away from DH on cd 14!! It would be typical thats when i get my smiley again. Although we could dtd on morn of cd 13 then eve od cd 15...argh the complexities!! Will just have to wait and see!
> 
> I sooo excited for the rest of you ladies approaching testing time,... keep us updated :)
> 
> :babydust:
> 
> Oh yes preseed - I am going to get in on that this month! Nope, don't use softcups. I was planning on using them if I was still getting bfn, but had another look at them whilst I was doing my amazon order and i'm still quite scared of them...
> 
> Would be good if you do Ov early again Certain, but like you said you can bd a bit around cd14 if that is the day you Ov so should still be ok!
> 
> With ds we only bd once 5 days before I ov and we got that eggy!!! (OH was away most of that month with work) Can you believe it! DS was a surprise but we were ntnp type thing so I knew my cycles ... but it just goes to show it really does only take 1 :spermy: to hang on in there!Click to expand...

Wow, 5 days before you OV'd and you had a son! So it basically means all those Shettles methods etc of gender selection are bunk! they say BD exactly around O-day yields more chances of boy, and before that more chances of a girl....I think its just rubbish!


----------



## MrsFX

Anyone thought of grapefruit juice?
https://www.getpregnantblog.com/blo...se-your-cervical-mucus-with-grapefruit-juice/
If we aren't lucky (I don't think we will be) then I'm trying that next month. Also going to lay on my front with butt in the air after bd than on my back. Too scared I'll freak DH out if I go for soft cups. 
It helps me get through this week if I am pessimistic.


----------



## kbkb

MrsFX said:


> Anyone thought of grapefruit juice?
> https://www.getpregnantblog.com/blo...se-your-cervical-mucus-with-grapefruit-juice/
> If we aren't lucky (I don't think we will be) then I'm trying that next month. Also going to lay on my front with butt in the air after bd than on my back. Too scared I'll freak DH out if I go for soft cups.
> It helps me get through this week if I am pessimistic.

Interesting...I dont mind trying anything that is natural. Anything synthetic i am usually a bit apprehensive about. Looks like I might give this a shot!:thumbup:


----------



## smiley330

Yesterday actually I saw mention of grapefruit juice, i'm going to try that - i quite like it so I figured it's a win win situation!

Yep I know, my son blows the Shettles theory out the water! :haha:


----------



## Hopingitwill

MrsFX said:


> Well kbkb, not very different. Bbs generally sore on the sides not nips but getting less painful. Had some abdo pain yesterday but I don't think it was implantation. I think my brain is being mean!
> Found a 10mg test and was so tempted to take it but I'm scared.
> Kbkb how about you? How r u feeling?

Resist the temptation mrs fx. Chances are your hormones are too low so even then won't show and you will end up disappointed. Best check when your af is due or late then it avoids any disappointment. Go and get your other half to hide that poas!!! When are you officially late? It is sounding promising but stay strong and positive!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Think might get a bbt too was it expensive off amazon? Softcups scare living daylights out of me. Think oh would be freaked out by them too. I used Conceive plus this time but not religiously everytime. I am due to go away for a week at end of firtile week so will also be hoping I ovulate early as will be gone mon to fri. Planning on dtd the mon morn so hopefully little swimmers with some help of conceive plus will survive a bit longer if I ovulate late !!!
Even though af not due yet I already feel out. Am avoiding symptons spotting however I do keep pinching nipples which are sore- but think this is more due to the strength of pinching and me subconsciously saying to them - you will hurt and mean something!!

Certain- stay positive for this cycle!
Smiley - have you phoned the doctors or a family planning clinic to try and get a blood test?
Kbkb- sounding promising but stay strong and try to avoid any poas urges till af is due or late to avoid unnesserary stress. 

Welcome all newbies and goodluck. 
Have any of less fanatic babybumpers from earlier on in this thread had any luck. Come on we need some bfp and positivity now!


----------



## smiley330

Hopingitwill said:


> Think might get a bbt too was it expensive off amazon? Softcups scare living daylights out of me. Think oh would be freaked out by them too. I used Conceive plus this time but not religiously everytime. I am due to go away for a week at end of firtile week so will also be hoping I ovulate early as will be gone mon to fri. Planning on dtd the mon morn so hopefully little swimmers with some help of conceive plus will survive a bit longer if I ovulate late !!!
> Even though af not due yet I already feel out. Am avoiding symptons spotting however I do keep pinching nipples which are sore- but think this is more due to the strength of pinching and me subconsciously saying to them - you will hurt and mean something!!
> 
> Certain- stay positive for this cycle!
> Smiley - have you phoned the doctors or a family planning clinic to try and get a blood test?
> Kbkb- sounding promising but stay strong and try to avoid any poas urges till af is due or late to avoid unnesserary stress.
> 
> Welcome all newbies and goodluck.
> Have any of less fanatic babybumpers from earlier on in this thread had any luck. Come on we need some bfp and positivity now!

The bbt thermometer I got was £7, there were some cheaper or more expensive ones though! Haha, that's exactly what I was doing a while ago - every time I pinched them I had to decide if they hurt already or because of the obsessive pinching! They definitely did hurt for a while though. 

When are you due to test? Stay positive, there's every chance you will get your bfp!!

I have booked a doctors appointment for Thursday, so will see what they say. Until then the only way i'm keeping sane is to plan on as I would have done. 

I was looking on the list from page 1 as well, there's loads of us - there must be a bfp there somewhere!!!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Will test after 7th when I am a day late. I know there are loads. Can't believe we have not had a bfp yet. Will def be checking in to see how things go for you at doctors. Do you get the results the same day? Going to have a look on amazon. I have also bought cbfm so ready to go next month. X


----------



## Aliciatm

i will start testing June 6th


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hey ladies! This is my 1st month TTC#2! My AF has just returned so we thought we would get on it! Im CD8 tommorrow so im gonna get BD and hope for some good results! Babydust to us all x


----------



## ptntly wtg

CertainTurton said:


> ptntly wtg said:
> 
> 
> certain...it may be too early, sometimes the hormone is not detected early enough.....:dust:
> 
> alicia....welcome...we have been ttc for three years--i completely feel it taking a toll on us as well....it will happen, everything happens for a reason!!!!:hugs:
> 
> how is everyone doing??? i am due for AF June 21 so i will test June 22 if :witch: doesn't show
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Ptntly Wtg - :hi: I have re added you to the list with your new due date. I think it would be good to leave the af/hug on the list for a little bit then move on to the next cycle - what do you think?
> Good luck for the next one :)Click to expand...

thats fine...tomorrow is day 8 of cycle...so SMEP begins....:sex:


----------



## CertainTurton

Mummy2Corban said:


> Hey ladies! This is my 1st month TTC#2! My AF has just returned so we thought we would get on it! Im CD8 tommorrow so im gonna get BD and hope for some good results! Babydust to us all x

Welcome! :hi: Good Luck!


----------



## IGotBabyFever

Just checking in,Hope everyone is doing good!! anything new going on?? symptoms?
Im now about 8-9 dpo...no cramping,no sore boobs....the only thing I have is (tmi) dark cloudy urine that is strong smelling...then again my sense of smell has increased a bit since yesterday...I smell everything..so this could be why...not sure??
Ive been doing my absolute best to not symptom spot,or atleast try not to assume everything is a symptom...
I had a dream lastnight that we poas and got 2 bfp's...I also remember in the dream DH and I argued about whos parents were going to find out first :haha: 
Hoping the dream is a sign!!

fxed and lots of baby :dust: for everyone!! where are all the :bfp: for june?? Im anxious to see them!!


----------



## Conina

Well I don't have any major symptoms. Boobs are...kind of tender, rather than sore. Along the sides they feel like they've been pulled, like I've been running without a sports bra! They also feel hot (and not in a good way) and I've been hot-flushing all day (although the AC is [email protected] in our office, so it could just be that!!).

Otherwise, the only other thing is weird dreams. There was a baby orangutang (sp?) in my dream last night :saywhat:


----------



## Conina

Also, I meant to say, due to my incredibly early + OPK I'm not sure I still count as being on the SMEP plan, but I'm still lurking anyway!!


----------



## MrsFX

Conina: dont worry about not doing smep 'properly' I ov'd early and it messed with our plans a bit. 

Igotbabyfever: I had the same dream!!! Spooky. 

Only other weird thing apart from the crazy dream (probably early insanity) is a dull OV like pain in my left side. Probably wind!


----------



## IGotBabyFever

MrsFX said:


> Conina: dont worry about not doing smep 'properly' I ov'd early and it messed with our plans a bit.
> 
> Igotbabyfever: I had the same dream!!! Spooky.
> 
> Only other weird thing apart from the crazy dream (probably early insanity) is a dull OV like pain in my left side. Probably wind!

Thats is spooky!! :haha: hoping its a good sign for the both of us!! cramping is a good sign from what Ive read!! fxed you get your :bfp:


----------



## berry26

CertainTurton said:


> Welcome newcomers!!
> 
> Tupi- I would suggest sticking to the plan at starting on cd 8 you never know what might happen. I norm ov on cd14 like you but ov on cd10 this month!! So best to cover all possibilities and it's only once extra
> 
> berry- great news it your first cycle! Lots of luck and baby dust!! The SMEP has great rates! If you get a bit sore (me too) have you thought about trying pree seed?

Thanks Certainturton, I have ordered some from amazon! it is on its way! yay! Ive bought the multi use one, so we can use it as normal lube or use it the other way, if you know what i mean :) xxx


----------



## CertainTurton

kbkb said:


> Certain- Why dont you try green tea too? the more i read, the more it feels like it could be a good thing....fertility boosting..plus very low caffeine? i love the taste...i know many people cant take it, but surely worth a shot? No idea about softcups sorry!

Yeah I think I might actually, and also the grapefruit - will prob try to go for actual grapefruits rather than the juice tho (the juice counts towards my slimming world syns and i like using those on food...:haha: ) I'm dont really drink coffee but do have about 3/4 cups of tea a day so I guess it does add up!


----------



## ptntly wtg

Mummy2Corban said:


> Hey ladies! This is my 1st month TTC#2! My AF has just returned so we thought we would get on it! Im CD8 tommorrow so im gonna get BD and hope for some good results! Babydust to us all x

welcome!!!:dust:
i am cd8 tomorrow as well so we are pretty much on the same schedule...good luck!!!!!


----------



## berry26

I am now on CD9 so rest for us today! lol


----------



## IGotBabyFever

Welcome to all of the new mommies & mommies 2 be :hug:

Nothing going on so far today besides my sense of smell..maybe Im just noticing things more because of the warm weather? :haha: Im home alone and trying my hardest not to poas :blush: I guess I'll do some spring cleaning to try and stay busy,But I'll be here every so often as I cant seem to stay away :) 
:dust: fxed we all get our :bfp: :dust:


----------



## kbkb

Hello and Welcome Mummy2Corban! good luck with BDing to , you berry and ptntly wtg ...as someone mentioned earlier on this thread, CD12 is critical to :sex:- dont miss it!!!

IgotBabyFever - Strong smelling urine and heightened smell are great symptoms....:dust:!!!

Conina/MrsFX- what would you call a vivid dream...I have the most bizarre ones 24/7 (jumping off heights, reliving a recent event with totally weird twists) but never got one with anything related to TTC ever...Sounding good for you two!

Alicia/Hopingitwill/MrsFX and I will be testing (if that old :witch: doesnt show up, of course) within 1-2 days of each other...How exciting!!!!

As for me, all of a sudden, like overnight I have NO symptoms,not even imaginary ones....feeling very deflated :shrug: i may as well prepare for the AF to hit me full force. Wondering if it was just frikkin pms all along....God had to make both sets of symptoms mirror each other, like a cruel joke. so much the better to torture you with....


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> I know, it's very odd - i'm never late. Not really any of the usual symptoms...the only things that are left that could be symptoms are, dizziness, really achey lower back, still got strange aches low down (almost lady bits but to each side) and lots of cm (sorry) - but there must be other, more logical, reasons for these things!! I'm just hoping it isn't something actually wrong with me....

Hey Smiley- How are you getting along? Hope :witch: still away

sorry i know this is tmi....I was getting white, non stretchy CM until yesterday but today it is white, abundant, but stretchy! what the bleep.....what does your CM look like?


----------



## MrsFX

Kbkb: I've woken with no symptoms, I think I even slept on my front last night!!! Had another poas positive dream last night. I don't think it's a symptom now, just reflecting how much I want a bfp this month. 

I hope everyone is well and avoiding poas today. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## kbkb

MrsFX said:


> Kbkb: I've woken with no symptoms, I think I even slept on my front last night!!! Had another poas positive dream last night. I don't think it's a symptom now, just reflecting how much I want a bfp this month.
> 
> I hope everyone is well and avoiding poas today. Good luck everyone!!

:nope: - I am feeling so dejected! What is happening to us all?


----------



## smiley330

Morning Ladies :hi:

*MrsFX and kbkb* - Don't get down, symptoms come and go all the time it doesn't necessarily mean anything!! Some people don't get any symptoms at all and are pregnant, and we all know we can have hundreds of symptoms and not be pregnant - so don't read too much into it :flower:

*kbkb* - My cm has just been watery, not stretchy at all. Just LOADS of it - but I am pretty sure i am about to get AF today, so if you are getting something different then this could be a good thing! Have read quite a lot on cm recently and in short - different types mean different things in everyone. So I wouldnt use that as an indicator. 

*berry26* - Hello! Haha, I quite liked the days with the planned non bd-ing for a short rest :D good luck for this cycle

*ptntly wtg* CD8 today isn't it?? Good luck with this cycle of SMEP! FX it starts giving us the results we know it can!!

*CertainTurton* - How are you? Do you know how much grapefruit you're meant to eat/drink? I was just going to get loads and drink a tonne! 

*AFM* - Well, i'm pretty sure AF is on her way today - did a clearblue digital this morning anyway and "not pregnant" screamed out at me. :nope: 
 
Never mind.

Hope everyone else is staying positive today! Hoepfully some good news soon :D

:dust:


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> Morning Ladies :hi:
> 
> *MrsFX and kbkb* - Don't get down, symptoms come and go all the time it doesn't necessarily mean anything!! Some people don't get any symptoms at all and are pregnant, and we all know we can have hundreds of symptoms and not be pregnant - so don't read too much into it :flower:
> 
> *kbkb* - My cm has just been watery, not stretchy at all. Just LOADS of it - but I am pretty sure i am about to get AF today, so if you are getting something different then this could be a good thing! Have read quite a lot on cm recently and in short - different types mean different things in everyone. So I wouldnt use that as an indicator.
> 
> *berry26* - Hello! Haha, I quite liked the days with the planned non bd-ing for a short rest :D good luck for this cycle
> 
> *ptntly wtg* CD8 today isn't it?? Good luck with this cycle of SMEP! FX it starts giving us the results we know it can!!
> 
> *CertainTurton* - How are you? Do you know how much grapefruit you're meant to eat/drink? I was just going to get loads and drink a tonne!
> 
> *AFM* - Well, i'm pretty sure AF is on her way today - did a clearblue digital this morning anyway and "not pregnant" screamed out at me. :nope:
> 
> Never mind.
> 
> Hope everyone else is staying positive today! Hoepfully some good news soon :D
> 
> :dust:

Hey Smiley- thanks for that..... I am convinced I am meeting :witch: on Saturday....I wish we didnt have to wait so long. I just want to know now. so fed up. Plus the CM is so confusing! Was begging DH to let me test today, ugh I cant take this anymore..

did you change the brand of tests you're using? it is so bizarre that you're getting :bfn:...I am still convinced its just a late implantation or something...

Certain- How are you? How is this cyle going so far? tell us your wine stories!!! may perk us all up


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning Ladies, What a lot of activity going on here!! Im so excited that testing will be taking place soon - Im relieving my POAS addiction through you ladies at the moment :haha: 
Smiley - Sorry to hear its still neg, you should def go and get that blood test tomorrow, do you know how long they take to come back? Re the grapefruit juice - umm im not sure how much, maybe a glass? I should look into it really as now's the time to start!! 

Kbkb - you know im the worst person to say this but....try to hold out until tomorrow, esp as it would be silly not to do it with FMU today :) :hugs:

IGotBabyFever - sounding great!! FX for you!!

I'm doing ok, cramps are starting to fade now which is good - hate the :witch: sooo much!! One of my friends has just announced her pregnancy too :(
I went and collected the next lot of opks and hpts from the researcher yesterday - she said she put lots of luck in the bag too! Shes given me 3 months worth - hope i dont need them all - but I said that last time :(!! 
Im afraid my drinking story isnt great - but we did splash out and have prosecco :) so some bubbly in a hot bath then on the sofa watching 24 - wild hey!? :haha:


----------



## kbkb

CertainTurton said:


> Morning Ladies, What a lot of activity going on here!! Im so excited that testing will be taking place soon - Im relieving my POAS addiction through you ladies at the moment :haha:
> Smiley - Sorry to hear its still neg, you should def go and get that blood test tomorrow, do you know how long they take to come back? Re the grapefruit juice - umm im not sure how much, maybe a glass? I should look into it really as now's the time to start!!
> 
> Kbkb - you know im the worst person to say this but....try to hold out until tomorrow, esp as it would be silly not to do it with FMU today :) :hugs:
> 
> IGotBabyFever - sounding great!! FX for you!!
> 
> I'm doing ok, cramps are starting to fade now which is good - hate the :witch: sooo much!! One of my friends has just announced her pregnancy too :(
> I went and collected the next lot of opks and hpts from the researcher yesterday - she said she put lots of luck in the bag too! Shes given me 3 months worth - hope i dont need them all - but I said that last time :(!!
> Im afraid my drinking story isnt great - but we did splash out and have prosecco :) so some bubbly in a hot bath then on the sofa watching 24 - wild hey!? :haha:

:haha: wow, you have no idea how cool that's sounding to me right now! hot bath + Bubbly....Sigh, just have to wait I guess...was so determined not to test until AF due, finding it hard to wait...But DH being tough and has hidden tests, so I guess I'll stay the course...thanks for the suppport


----------



## Hopingitwill

kbkb said:


> smiley330 said:
> 
> 
> I know, it's very odd - i'm never late. Not really any of the usual symptoms...the only things that are left that could be symptoms are, dizziness, really achey lower back, still got strange aches low down (almost lady bits but to each side) and lots of cm (sorry) - but there must be other, more logical, reasons for these things!! I'm just hoping it isn't something actually wrong with me....
> 
> Hey Smiley- How are you getting along? Hope :witch: still away
> 
> sorry i know this is tmi....I was getting white, non stretchy CM until yesterday but today it is white, abundant, but stretchy! what the bleep.....what does your CM look like?Click to expand...

I have to say cm confusing me. Although a week since got my pos opk it is still abundant stretchy and egg whitey but then dries up then comes back- so confused. Can't wait for cbfm to do the work for me! Am feelingout too af due next tues only symptom is sore nips but not even sure is real or due to me continuously pinching them to see if they hurt!!! With ; of us testing around same time there must be a bfp in there thread needs someone to have a positive outcome. Fx for us all. 

Smiley- sorry to hear about bfn but not overvujtil witch turns up!


----------



## Hopingitwill

I'm doing ok, cramps are starting to fade now which is good - hate the :witch: sooo much!! One of my friends has just announced her pregnancy too :(
I went and collected the next lot of opks and hpts from the researcher yesterday - she said she put lots of luck in the bag too! Shes given me 3 months worth - hope i dont need them all - but I said that last time :(!! 
Im afraid my drinking story isnt great - but we did splash out and have prosecco :) so some bubbly in a hot bath then on the sofa watching 24 - wild hey!? :haha:[/QUOTE]

Certain- hope you won't need all tests too. Sounds like a great night jack and bubbly - what more could a girl ask for? And yes I do have a thing for jack ( not keifer). I know how you feel about your friend- you are pleased and excited for them but at same time you feel that guilt that accompanies the jealousy when you think- why not me? Then you feel bad about it!my friend is coming up to 16 weeks and really showing now. Makes me even more broody. Doesn't help that she got married a year after me so everyone keeps asking when I am going to announce!!!!

Kbkb- igotbabyfever also tests with our little cohort!


----------



## ptntly wtg

smiley330 said:


> Morning Ladies :hi:
> 
> *MrsFX and kbkb* - Don't get down, symptoms come and go all the time it doesn't necessarily mean anything!! Some people don't get any symptoms at all and are pregnant, and we all know we can have hundreds of symptoms and not be pregnant - so don't read too much into it :flower:
> 
> *kbkb* - My cm has just been watery, not stretchy at all. Just LOADS of it - but I am pretty sure i am about to get AF today, so if you are getting something different then this could be a good thing! Have read quite a lot on cm recently and in short - different types mean different things in everyone. So I wouldnt use that as an indicator.
> 
> *berry26* - Hello! Haha, I quite liked the days with the planned non bd-ing for a short rest :D good luck for this cycle
> 
> *ptntly wtg* CD8 today isn't it?? Good luck with this cycle of SMEP! FX it starts giving us the results we know it can!!
> 
> *CertainTurton* - How are you? Do you know how much grapefruit you're meant to eat/drink? I was just going to get loads and drink a tonne!
> 
> *AFM* - Well, i'm pretty sure AF is on her way today - did a clearblue digital this morning anyway and "not pregnant" screamed out at me. :nope:
> 
> Never mind.
> 
> Hope everyone else is staying positive today! Hoepfully some good news soon :D
> 
> :dust:

yes, today is cd8...dont give up yet..blood test tomorrow...you never know!!!! Good luck!


----------



## twinkle458

:bfp:Afternoon ladies.....

well, i got my positive OPK this morning so it'll be :sex::sex::sex: for the next three days :haha:......fingers crossed for some :bfp:the next few days and :dust::dust::dust: to everyone xxxx


----------



## twinkle458

:haha:Ignore the BFP at the start of my post - its a typo!!! Damn you computer!!! xxx


----------



## kbkb

Hopingitwill said:


> I'm doing ok, cramps are starting to fade now which is good - hate the :witch: sooo much!! One of my friends has just announced her pregnancy too :(
> I went and collected the next lot of opks and hpts from the researcher yesterday - she said she put lots of luck in the bag too! Shes given me 3 months worth - hope i dont need them all - but I said that last time :(!!
> Im afraid my drinking story isnt great - but we did splash out and have prosecco :) so some bubbly in a hot bath then on the sofa watching 24 - wild hey!? :haha:

Certain- hope you won't need all tests too. Sounds like a great night jack and bubbly - what more could a girl ask for? And yes I do have a thing for jack ( not keifer). I know how you feel about your friend- you are pleased and excited for them but at same time you feel that guilt that accompanies the jealousy when you think- why not me? Then you feel bad about it!my friend is coming up to 16 weeks and really showing now. Makes me even more broody. Doesn't help that she got married a year after me so everyone keeps asking when I am going to announce!!!!

Kbkb- igotbabyfever also tests with our little cohort![/QUOTE]

Ya seriously! and everyone with kids keeps reminding you " When are you going to get down to it?" if it were only so easy! We need a BFP on this thread,please!!!


----------



## kbkb

SMILEY-GOOD LUCK for the blood test tomorrow. FX you're our first BFP...we'll all be praying for you!:hugs:


----------



## smiley330

Thanks for all your support ladies :hugs: The witch got me this afternoon :cry:

Note to self: Wear waterproof mascara next time AF is due.

*Certain* - Your evening sounds absolutely perfect to me, think I might be doing something very similar this weekend. 

xxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Smiley- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry hun, It all looked promising but I guess we got too excited. Its possible you had a chemical tho, as i swear your 1st test was pos. I hope you can have some chocolate and a drinky this eve. Will you join us for SMEP again?


----------



## smiley330

I know, I really don't know what happened with that :shrug:- I couldve written it off if it was one, but it was 2 tests. But i guess that's just another lesson in why we shouldnt test early!! :nope:

Yes will definitely be staying here for another go at SMEP! Just this minute the postman has delivered all my treats for the next cycle :D


----------



## MrsFX

Hi Smiley. That postie has good timing. I am sorry AF came. You seemed to be expecting it in the end. Even so it's always horrible.

KBKB I feel exactly the same, I have make myself wee before thinking about poas otherwise i will give in... oh how I want to give in and be out of my misery.

My cbfm started flashing m today which immediately induced period pains! what is that all about!! wonder if I should test tomorrow just so that i know, this much stress can't be good for a girl.


----------



## smiley330

He really did have good timing! Thank you, you're right - I was expecting it but its still annoying when it does turn up! 

Managed to get into an argument with OH (over something small - standard) and have been crying for about an hour!! Really need to snap out of it - think serious chocolate is needed.

So I have a questions about temping, I have just put the thermometer in my mouth (just to test it ready for the morning) about 8 times, each time it came out with a diff reading.... Is that not where we're meant to be using it? I thought the whole idea was to be really accurate, but not sure how accurate it is! :shrug:

:flasher: I had to satisfy my poas addiction by using one of my new OPK's - quite clearly i'm not ovulating at this moment in time!! :flasher:


----------



## Hopingitwill

smiley330 said:


> Thanks for all your support ladies :hugs: The witch got me this afternoon :cry:
> 
> Note to self: Wear waterproof mascara next time AF is due.
> 
> *Certain* - Your evening sounds absolutely perfect to me, think I might be doing something very similar this weekend.
> 
> xxx

Am so sorry Hun. That bloody nasty witch. At least you are not in limbo now!! Big hug!!!!


----------



## MrsFX

Smiley you crazy mentalist that is hilarious. 
Get some chocolate in your life!!! You shouldn't be crying. 

Does your thermometer beep? Mine beeps when it has maintained a temp for 15 secs I think? If not I would pop it in. Hold it in for ages. Take it out and have a look a few times until it keeps the same temp.

Period pains back. Sure symptom of the evil one.

P.s good use of the flasher!!! :flasher:


----------



## smiley330

Hopingitwill said:


> Am so sorry Hun. That bloody nasty witch. At least you are not in limbo now!! Big hug!!!!

 :hugs: That is a definite bonus, I am relieved I can get on with it now! And this is the cycle my psychic predicts i'll conceive - so i'm expecting BIG things from June!! (Maybe that should have had the flasher there...)



MrsFX said:


> Smiley you crazy mentalist that is hilarious.
> Get some chocolate in your life!!! You shouldn't be crying.
> 
> Does your thermometer beep? Mine beeps when it has maintained a temp for 15 secs I think? If not I would pop it in. Hold it in for ages. Take it out and have a look a few times until it keeps the same temp.
> 
> Period pains back. Sure symptom of the evil one.
> 
> P.s good use of the flasher!!! :flasher:

Ha I know, but I was just so bloody curious! And I have like 50 of them... one wont be missed. 

Yep it beeps when it's maintained the temp - but it still keeps giving me a different reading every time I use the thing. Maybe should not have been such a cheapskate. :dohh: Chocolate is officially in my life... things seem so much better now :D

Are you sure they're period pains? Could just as easily be general cramping that can go either way!


----------



## MrsFX

Pretty sure it's the witch cooking something up. I used to get them in the run up to Af. 
I wouldn't worry about the varying temp just do it before u move muscle in the morning and make a note. One positive is that my temp hasn't dropped yet. Think I'll test in the morning. That should be 14 dpo or so.


----------



## smiley330

MrsFX said:


> Pretty sure it's the witch cooking something up. I used to get them in the run up to Af.
> I wouldn't worry about the varying temp just do it before u move muscle in the morning and make a note. One positive is that my temp hasn't dropped yet. Think I'll test in the morning. That should be 14 dpo or so.

Oooh exciting!! I should be telling you to stay away from the tests, but waiting to 14dpo is a huge achievement!! Soooo if you do test - Good luck and lots and lots of baby dust :dust:


----------



## CertainTurton

MrsFX said:


> Pretty sure it's the witch cooking something up. I used to get them in the run up to Af.
> I wouldn't worry about the varying temp just do it before u move muscle in the morning and make a note. One positive is that my temp hasn't dropped yet. Think I'll test in the morning. That should be 14 dpo or so.

Woo Hoo :test: I know like smiley said we should be suggesting you dont but why not at 14dpo!! :)

Smiley - I am loving your POAS addictism - even I haven't gone to that extreme :wacko: hehe but as you said - why not!? Glad to hear you now have chocolate, hope its helping a bit. :hugs:


----------



## berry26

Thanks for the welcome ladies. Yup smiley I like my off days lol CD10 today so we did some BD-ing so rest again tomorrow :) xxx


----------



## ptntly wtg

smiley330 said:


> Thanks for all your support ladies :hugs: The witch got me this afternoon :cry:
> 
> Note to self: Wear waterproof mascara next time AF is due.
> 
> *Certain* - Your evening sounds absolutely perfect to me, think I might be doing something very similar this weekend.
> 
> xxx

i am so sorry for AF..i hear you about the waterproof mascara...i cried last week for a while but then ate chocolate and had wine and felt better.... a little shopping helped too!!!!!!! relax and here is to June...lets all hope for some :bfp:...........:flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

ptntly wtg said:


> Mummy2Corban said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! This is my 1st month TTC#2! My AF has just returned so we thought we would get on it! Im CD8 tommorrow so im gonna get BD and hope for some good results! Babydust to us all x
> 
> welcome!!!:dust:
> i am cd8 tomorrow as well so we are pretty much on the same schedule...good luck!!!!!Click to expand...

Thats really great at least we are both gonna have the same 2ww! Be lovely chatting with you! :thumbup:


----------



## IGotBabyFever

aww smiley Im sorry the :witch: got you!!! :hugs: have a glass of wine and try to relax...I have the feeling I will be joining you soon...I just have the feeling Its not my turn this time around...the :witch: is due in 5 days...we shall see!!
how is everyone else coming along? and where are all of the :bfp: ??? we need lots!!! 
fxed for some :bfp: !!!!!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Hi girls! How is everyone doing today... I have a lot to catch up on!! 

Smiley- sorry af got you :( I think what ptntly did sounds like the best plan yet!! 

Babyfever- FX that af stays the hell AWAY!!!

Certain- what CD are you on again?! 

ptntly and mummy GL this cycle FX for you all!!! 

Today is CD18 for me... I think I O'd on Sunday, we dtd that night, got another + opk also yesterday, but no BDing... so we will see... hopefully before hand was enough?! Yesterday and today I feel like I am finally getting some side effects from the clomid.. my lower abdomen/ uterus feels tight. Weird feeling to discribe, but it feels tight, full and a little uncomfortable a pullin almost. with some stabs here and there today... I can really feel it when I am done peeing, and like, do the last push.. lol tmi I know.. but I can only link it to the clomid... so thats what I am assuming?! Before that I did not have any side affects either.. Finally got a call back from the DR. office today ( i never asked at my CD12 follicle ck what size they were.. she said 1.7 on the left and 1.6cm's on the right so thats like 17 and 16... I hope that was a good enough size at that point in my cycle?! We will see.....??
Af is due for me on the 12th.... but with the clomid.. who knows if it will be a bit longer?! I actually don't think we dtd enough and fairly certain I am already out this month too... we leave for a week long camping trip the day af is due... so I will be packing the wine or beer... just in case! 

How is everyone else?!


----------



## ptntly wtg

CaliGirl35 said:


> Hi girls! How is everyone doing today... I have a lot to catch up on!!
> 
> Smiley- sorry af got you :( I think what ptntly did sounds like the best plan yet!!
> 
> Babyfever- FX that af stays the hell AWAY!!!
> 
> Certain- what CD are you on again?!
> 
> ptntly and mummy GL this cycle FX for you all!!!
> 
> Today is CD18 for me... I think I O'd on Sunday, we dtd that night, got another + opk also yesterday, but no BDing... so we will see... hopefully before hand was enough?! Yesterday and today I feel like I am finally getting some side effects from the clomid.. my lower abdomen/ uterus feels tight. Weird feeling to discribe, but it feels tight, full and a little uncomfortable a pullin almost. with some stabs here and there today... I can really feel it when I am done peeing, and like, do the last push.. lol tmi I know.. but I can only link it to the clomid... so thats what I am assuming?! Before that I did not have any side affects either.. Finally got a call back from the DR. office today ( i never asked at my CD12 follicle ck what size they were.. she said 1.7 on the left and 1.6cm's on the right so thats like 17 and 16... I hope that was a good enough size at that point in my cycle?! We will see.....??
> Af is due for me on the 12th.... but with the clomid.. who knows if it will be a bit longer?! I actually don't think we dtd enough and fairly certain I am already out this month too... we leave for a week long camping trip the day af is due... so I will be packing the wine or beer... just in case!
> 
> How is everyone else?!

thank you FX for you...i had similar feelings on clomid...i also had hot flashes like crazzyyyyy...it is good you are going away...it will keep your mind busy and looking forward to your trip...GL...i am on cd8 so the bd'ing begins!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## anna_marie

Can I join? I decided I'll be doing the egg meets sperm plan! And my af is due June 24th.


----------



## AM&PM

Got my positive OPK today (CD13). DTD on CD8, 10, 12, tonight and we'll plan to BD tomorrow and Friday too.


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> He really did have good timing! Thank you, you're right - I was expecting it but its still annoying when it does turn up!
> 
> Managed to get into an argument with OH (over something small - standard) and have been crying for about an hour!! Really need to snap out of it - think serious chocolate is needed.
> 
> So I have a questions about temping, I have just put the thermometer in my mouth (just to test it ready for the morning) about 8 times, each time it came out with a diff reading.... Is that not where we're meant to be using it? I thought the whole idea was to be really accurate, but not sure how accurate it is! :shrug:
> 
> :flasher: I had to satisfy my poas addiction by using one of my new OPK's - quite clearly i'm not ovulating at this moment in time!! :flasher:

Smiley-I just logged on, sorry i was really busy yesterday....
So sorry for you, sweetie...:hugs: that nasty old hag..:witch:! The positive tests and delayed AF are really a mystery, its really weird what your cycle did this month... But remember the 3.5 glasses of :wine:...hope you got nicely:drunk: last night!!! I'm sooooooooo longing to join you girls. 
You're really funny, POASing on the OPK during AF ...haha, whatever makes you feel better i say! Hope you're feeling better after OH argument and have kissed and made up, or even better still-make up :sex: ( haha, sorry none of my biz!!)


----------



## kbkb

anna_marie said:


> Can I join? I decided I'll be doing the egg meets sperm plan! And my af is due June 24th.

Welcoem Anna_marie..to our merry bunch!(well, not so merry these days ....but will get happier, promise)


----------



## kbkb

MrsFX said:


> Hi Smiley. That postie has good timing. I am sorry AF came. You seemed to be expecting it in the end. Even so it's always horrible.
> 
> KBKB I feel exactly the same, I have make myself wee before thinking about poas otherwise i will give in... oh how I want to give in and be out of my misery.
> 
> My cbfm started flashing m today which immediately induced period pains! what is that all about!! wonder if I should test tomorrow just so that i know, this much stress can't be good for a girl.

MrsFX- Good luck for the POAS!!!! I guess 14dpo is wait enough...but I would still say HOLD if you can 

It was so hard and depressing for me yesterday..I just wanted to give in..But DH totally made me keep my hands to myself (lol ,good man)...


----------



## MrsFX

BFN. Oh well I feel a bit relieved because I was going crazy mad. Temp still high so it's just a wait now. Crampy again this morning. Here's to a week of excess food and exercise! 
Good luck ladies we need a bfp!!


----------



## kbkb

MrsFX said:


> BFN. Oh well I feel a bit relieved because I was going crazy mad. Temp still high so it's just a wait now. Crampy again this morning. Here's to a week of excess food and exercise!
> Good luck ladies we need a bfp!!

Sorry to hear that MrsFX, :hugs:
Am crampy today too.....are we all going to be drinking this weekend? :thumbup: 
We need a :bfp: so bad!


----------



## smiley330

Morning Everybody!

Thank you for all your support, i'm feeling much more positive today. Just need to have a little moment when AF catches ya, but on to cycle number 5 I go! Yep, all made up with OH - it really was over nothing, just that horrid witch blows things out of proportion and everything seems like the end of the world!! Didn't have my wine last night, but I am out this evening with a few friends so will be having it tonight... and probably tomorrow night.... and probably the next night.... 

*MrsFX* - Sorry you got BFN hun :hugs: but with temps still high you could still just be early, so don't count yourself out just yet. 

*Anna_marie* - Welcome :flower: - What CD does that make you on at the moment? 

Not much longer and the rest of the testing can get started, cannot wait to see a flashing BFP soon. (I'm not using the special button for that until someone gets it for real!!)

*kbkb* - Well done for resisting the poas urge! 

I was going to vow not to test early this month, but I think i'm just gonna say stuff it and test like a mad woman - sort of hoping it will take away the urge to do it so often - like a small child with a big red button, does that make sense? Ha, probably not. :wacko:

BIG HUGS TO EVERYONE TODAY :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: SO GLAD YOU ARE ALL HERE! xxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Good Morning!

MrsFX - Sorry to hear that but like smiley said - still sounding good! When will you test next?

Smiley- glad to hear you are feeling a bit more positive, of course we all must have a day of down and then on to the next one :) I agree with POAS more often - join me, join me!! :haha: 

Welcome anna_marie!! :hi: lots of luck to you!


----------



## CertainTurton

AM&PM said:


> Got my positive OPK today (CD13). DTD on CD8, 10, 12, tonight and we'll plan to BD tomorrow and Friday too.

Sounding good! :happydance: Good Luck with it!!


----------



## CertainTurton

CaliGirl - Im now on cd4 so a few more days until kick off...I'm afraid I dont know anything about clomoid so cant help you much, but the symptoms may be a good thing!? FX for you!!


----------



## kbkb

Morning All! So glad you're better today , smiley ........:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to you too! 

Hello certain, AM&PM, caligirl- :sex: time coming up ! Wink, wink ....Good LUCK!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Smiley- glad to hear you sounding more positive today and ready to go next cycle. fx for you. Glad you got your emotions out yesterday as it is not good to keep them bottled uP!

Mrs fx- it is not over until the af shows her ugly face. 

Kbkb- well done on restraint to not poas- that deserves a bfp in itself!!!

Certain caligirl ampm- happy bedding/ planning!!!!

I have nothing to report. Still got sore nipples but that is it. As I said earlier in thread don't feel it is my month. Gutted as would have liked a valentines baby!!!! Next cycle will be no 5/6cant work out which one as not sure if I had withdrawal bleed or af after implant removed. Tmi warning- only other thing I can't figure out is why I still have ewcm when af is due on tues! Any suggestions or help ladies. As don't think would still be ovulating as would mean a lp of 5 days! Don't want to opk because if get pos am going to really start panicking about if my body is working as it should!!!!

Sorry - forgot to add welcome to new girls on thread!!!

Xxxx


----------



## kbkb

Hopingitwill said:


> Smiley- glad to hear you sounding more positive today and ready to go next cycle. fx for you. Glad you got your emotions out yesterday as it is not good to keep them bottled uP!
> 
> Mrs fx- it is not over until the af shows her ugly face.
> 
> Kbkb- well done on restraint to not poas- that deserves a bfp in itself!!!
> 
> Certain caligirl ampm- happy bedding/ planning!!!!
> 
> I have nothing to report. Still got sore nipples but that is it. As I said earlier in thread don't feel it is my month. Gutted as would have liked a valentines baby!!!! Next cycle will be no 5/6cant work out which one as not sure if I had withdrawal bleed or af after implant removed. Tmi warning- only other thing I can't figure out is why I still have ewcm when af is due on tues! Any suggestions or help ladies. As don't think would still be ovulating as would mean a lp of 5 days! Don't want to opk because if get pos am going to really start panicking about if my body is working as it should!!!!
> 
> Sorry - forgot to add welcome to new girls on thread!!!
> 
> Xxxx

Hello there! Keep the faith and listen to your own advice...not over until :witch: shows :hugs:!!!! dont feel so dejected


----------



## kbkb

SOS.....
Girls, i am a bit worried. Sitting here at work and for the last 30 mins or so, I am getting these shooting cramps/spasms in my lower back..They're so strong I am wincing to sit straight..I keep checking panties (tmi,sorry) but nothing there....Any ideas? thinking I will go to a doctor in the evening. Google has no answers....Most preggo related pains seem to be talked bout in the 2nd /3rd trimester. Any ideas???


----------



## CertainTurton

kbkb said:


> SOS.....
> Girls, i am a bit worried. Sitting here at work and for the last 30 mins or so, I am getting these shooting cramps/spasms in my lower back..They're so strong I am wincing to sit straight..I keep checking panties (tmi,sorry) but nothing there....Any ideas? thinking I will go to a doctor in the evening. Google has no answers....Most preggo related pains seem to be talked bout in the 2nd /3rd trimester. Any ideas???

Uh oh, sounds nasty! You should def go to a doctor. Could it be implantation? Ive heard they can hurt badly :( I know you can get pains in early preg too so would be good to get it checked out. Have you had any probs with weeing? It could poss be kidneys playing up. Can you go at lunch to the docs? :hugs:


----------



## kbkb

CertainTurton said:


> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> SOS.....
> Girls, i am a bit worried. Sitting here at work and for the last 30 mins or so, I am getting these shooting cramps/spasms in my lower back..They're so strong I am wincing to sit straight..I keep checking panties (tmi,sorry) but nothing there....Any ideas? thinking I will go to a doctor in the evening. Google has no answers....Most preggo related pains seem to be talked bout in the 2nd /3rd trimester. Any ideas???
> 
> Uh oh, sounds nasty! You should def go to a doctor. Could it be implantation? Ive heard they can hurt badly :( I know you can get pains in early preg too so would be good to get it checked out. Have you had any probs with weeing? It could poss be kidneys playing up. Can you go at lunch to the docs? :hugs:Click to expand...

I dont know what it is...but its nearly AF time, so isnt that a bit late for implantation? No problem weeing, nothing else at all...I hope not a UTI or something. Heading to a doc shortly..... thanks for the concern :hugs:


----------



## MrsFX

Good luck kbkb. You poor thing I wonder if u've trapped a nerve. Go home and lie down.


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> SOS.....
> Girls, i am a bit worried. Sitting here at work and for the last 30 mins or so, I am getting these shooting cramps/spasms in my lower back..They're so strong I am wincing to sit straight..I keep checking panties (tmi,sorry) but nothing there....Any ideas? thinking I will go to a doctor in the evening. Google has no answers....Most preggo related pains seem to be talked bout in the 2nd /3rd trimester. Any ideas???

Oh hun, that is a bit of a worry for you - I don't really have any answers but good idea just to go get checked. Hopefully it's just some sort of normal pain for early preg? Good luck, let us know how you get on! :hugs:


----------



## ptntly wtg

kbkb said:


> CertainTurton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> SOS.....
> Girls, i am a bit worried. Sitting here at work and for the last 30 mins or so, I am getting these shooting cramps/spasms in my lower back..They're so strong I am wincing to sit straight..I keep checking panties (tmi,sorry) but nothing there....Any ideas? thinking I will go to a doctor in the evening. Google has no answers....Most preggo related pains seem to be talked bout in the 2nd /3rd trimester. Any ideas???
> 
> Uh oh, sounds nasty! You should def go to a doctor. Could it be implantation? Ive heard they can hurt badly :( I know you can get pains in early preg too so would be good to get it checked out. Have you had any probs with weeing? It could poss be kidneys playing up. Can you go at lunch to the docs? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know what it is...but its nearly AF time, so isnt that a bit late for implantation? No problem weeing, nothing else at all...I hope not a UTI or something. Heading to a doc shortly..... thanks for the concern :hugs:Click to expand...

good luck at doctors...:thumbup:


----------



## ptntly wtg

anna_marie said:


> Can I join? I decided I'll be doing the egg meets sperm plan! And my af is due June 24th.

Welcome and lots of :dust:


----------



## ptntly wtg

smiley330 said:


> Morning Everybody!
> 
> Thank you for all your support, i'm feeling much more positive today. Just need to have a little moment when AF catches ya, but on to cycle number 5 I go! Yep, all made up with OH - it really was over nothing, just that horrid witch blows things out of proportion and everything seems like the end of the world!! Didn't have my wine last night, but I am out this evening with a few friends so will be having it tonight... and probably tomorrow night.... and probably the next night....
> 
> *MrsFX* - Sorry you got BFN hun :hugs: but with temps still high you could still just be early, so don't count yourself out just yet.
> 
> *Anna_marie* - Welcome :flower: - What CD does that make you on at the moment?
> 
> Not much longer and the rest of the testing can get started, cannot wait to see a flashing BFP soon. (I'm not using the special button for that until someone gets it for real!!)
> 
> *kbkb* - Well done for resisting the poas urge!
> 
> I was going to vow not to test early this month, but I think i'm just gonna say stuff it and test like a mad woman - sort of hoping it will take away the urge to do it so often - like a small child with a big red button, does that make sense? Ha, probably not. :wacko:
> 
> BIG HUGS TO EVERYONE TODAY :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: SO GLAD YOU ARE ALL HERE! xxx

smiley...i am glad you are feeling better..i think we have all been there where you need a day to just cry it out and then bounce right back....:hugs:...i like the idea of not using BFP until it is for real....i have a feeling we will all be hitting that button real soon!!!!!


----------



## CertainTurton

kbkb -any news? Worrying about you now! :hugs:


----------



## smiley330

CertainTurton said:


> kbkb -any news? Worrying about you now! :hugs:

Me too...

:hugs:


----------



## MrsFX

Me three


----------



## Hopingitwill

Kbkb- Me four.... Only just checked in. Hope it is early pregnancy sign xxx then use the proper bfp button!!
My clear blue monitor arrived. Can I do a test to figure out how to work it or will it mess up machine. Bought it off eBay so think needs resetting. Any advice on how to use it as looks complicated!!!


----------



## MrsFX

hi hope it will. Remind me where you are in your cycle. I have a CBFM and you can only start using it up until day 5. I do like mine, wish it read preg sticks too, that would be excellent!

Here is a link to the clear blue website: https://www.clearblueeasy.com/clearblue-easy-fertility-monitor-faq.php
on it you can download a copy of the booklet that comes with it (if yours didn't arrive with it)

Good luck!


----------



## Hopingitwill

MrsFX said:


> hi hope it will. Remind me where you are in your cycle. I have a CBFM and you can only start using it up until day 5. I do like mine, wish it read preg sticks too, that would be excellent!
> 
> Here is a link to the clear blue website: https://www.clearblueeasy.com/clearblue-easy-fertility-monitor-faq.php
> on it you can download a copy of the booklet that comes with it (if yours didn't arrive with it)
> 
> Good luck!

Thanks mrs fx will have a look now. Af due on tues so that will be cycle 1. Just wanted to get to grips with it before cycle starts incase I mess up!


----------



## MrsFX

you can switch it on. the m will reset it. it is pretty easy and dont worry if it turns off when you are getting the stick ready to test, it will be ok when u put it back on. Also after ov and when u have stopped giving it sticks, if you forget to switch it on for a day don't worry it does catch up while its off.
One last tip. I write the CD day on my sticks so I can compare the 2 lines. Although it doesn't tell you it seems to have a control and a test line on the sticks and I have noticed the test line gets darker when it reads peak. 
I hope you have a lucky one.

AFM: no AF. my body is a weirdo. I had cramps again this morning but all stopped. I am still sure she is on her way tho girlies. I think when I am lucky enough to concieve I will know.


----------



## IGotBabyFever

so I caved in and tested this evening :bfn: ....Im not due for af until june 6th...so Im hoping its just too early *sigh*


----------



## kbkb

Ladies, you're all lovely...thank you so much for your concern :hugs: cant say how much I appreciate it.

Sorry, was held up so late at the doctors, then I just went and crashed into bed (rude of me not to let you know, sorry...)

So,the doc checks everything including kidney stone, X-rays,UTI etc etc...all clear. Highly doubts its pregnancy related cry:) and said women often get AF cramps like this. I told him I never have cramps but he said, no point guessing until you actually miss a period ( true).He thought it was a strained nerve which I pulled while exercising as MrsFX suspected. But has asked me to POAS tomorrow morning ( expected day of AF) and report back. 

Well, the :witch: seems to be lurking. Am moody, irritable and PMSy as hell today...Got into a silly scrap with DH (who's classifying me as mental by now)
Will test tomorrow and then wait for AF. I am gonna need a :wine: bottle!!


----------



## Rosered52

Aw, sounds like a rough day. :( 

I wish you luck on your test tomorrow!!!


----------



## kbkb

Rosered52 said:


> Aw, sounds like a rough day. :(
> 
> I wish you luck on your test tomorrow!!!

Seriously!! thank you! are you testing soon too? looks like you're 13 dpo right?


----------



## kbkb

IGotBabyFever said:


> so I caved in and tested this evening :bfn: ....Im not due for af until june 6th...so Im hoping its just too early *sigh*

Sorry to hear that!....should be probably just early we all hope!


----------



## Rosered52

kbkb said:


> Rosered52 said:
> 
> 
> Aw, sounds like a rough day. :(
> 
> I wish you luck on your test tomorrow!!!
> 
> Seriously!! thank you! are you testing soon too? looks like you're 13 dpo right?Click to expand...

This morning's test was super-duper negative, so I'm not holding out hope. The witch should come for me tomorrow. I think I may require whiskey rather than wine. :)


----------



## kbkb

Rosered52 said:


> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosered52 said:
> 
> 
> Aw, sounds like a rough day. :(
> 
> I wish you luck on your test tomorrow!!!
> 
> Seriously!! thank you! are you testing soon too? looks like you're 13 dpo right?Click to expand...
> 
> This morning's test was super-duper negative, so I'm not holding out hope. The witch should come for me tomorrow. I think I may require whiskey rather than wine. :)Click to expand...

I may join you! something to look forward to at least as we decided earlier on this thread!
Sorry to hear about the negative :(


----------



## smiley330

Morning! 

kbkb - I'm so glad everythings ok! Sounds all very stressful for you but as long as it all came back clear then thats good. Don't worry about not reporting straight away, can totally understand just wanting to get into bed after that kind of day! So you are testing today?? Good luck!!!! I hope we can use the flashy button for you shortly :D

Igotbabyfever - sorry to hear you got a bfn, but it is very early so hopefully that bfp will show up in a couple days! When are u testing again? 

Rosered - sorry to hear as well you got a bfn, but again you could still be early so let's just hope that witch doesn't come!! 

xxx


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> Morning!
> 
> kbkb - I'm so glad everythings ok! Sounds all very stressful for you but as long as it all came back clear then thats good. Don't worry about not reporting straight away, can totally understand just wanting to get into bed after that kind of day! So you are testing today?? Good luck!!!! I hope we can use the flashy button for you shortly :D
> 
> Igotbabyfever - sorry to hear you got a bfn, but it is very early so hopefully that bfp will show up in a couple days! When are u testing again?
> 
> Rosered - sorry to hear as well you got a bfn, but again you could still be early so let's just hope that witch doesn't come!!
> 
> xxx

Morning! Testing tomorrow, Smiley.....What an awful day yesterday,really!
But I am expecting AF to show up tomorrow, what with my wonderful mood all of today...........i dont think the button's for me this time :( especially after the doc doused all my hopes yesterday


----------



## smiley330

Ah sorry, getting confused with what times you posted! Well good luck for tomorrow!! :flower: (No talk of AF coming please, positive thinking :D)

I've just had a look over my diary from last month - noting all the "symptoms" etc. And on one of the days I had terrible bad cramping, which at the time I was hoping was implantation or something, but based on when AF arrived it looks as though it was O pains.... I am kind of hoping it was as that would be a great sign for me to be able to follow. 

i've also checked my diary for this month and i'm meant to be away for a weekend around the time of O - considering cancelling it, not sure if this is excessive behaviour though? Would anyone else do this or am i mad? 

Think we need some of this today ladies 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Oh and my favourite one for today at work - :ignore:


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> Ah sorry, getting confused with what times you posted! Well good luck for tomorrow!! :flower: (No talk of AF coming please, positive thinking :D)
> 
> I've just had a look over my diary from last month - noting all the "symptoms" etc. And on one of the days I had terrible bad cramping, which at the time I was hoping was implantation or something, but based on when AF arrived it looks as though it was O pains.... I am kind of hoping it was as that would be a great sign for me to be able to follow.
> 
> i've also checked my diary for this month and i'm meant to be away for a weekend around the time of O - considering cancelling it, not sure if this is excessive behaviour though? Would anyone else do this or am i mad?
> 
> Think we need some of this today ladies
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Oh and my favourite one for today at work - :ignore:


Hey its bizarre you say it....I had the same experience last month. What I thought was implantation was actually my O pain...So confusing! I wish we really went red all over when infertile and green when fertile...I really wish I understood my body better! dont blame u for cancelling (if you're away from OH around O-day)...but if you're together, would be great to get away...



hahaha on that one! :ignore:....I love :loo: hahah, super gross!


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> smiley330 said:
> 
> 
> Ah sorry, getting confused with what times you posted! Well good luck for tomorrow!! :flower: (No talk of AF coming please, positive thinking :D)
> 
> I've just had a look over my diary from last month - noting all the "symptoms" etc. And on one of the days I had terrible bad cramping, which at the time I was hoping was implantation or something, but based on when AF arrived it looks as though it was O pains.... I am kind of hoping it was as that would be a great sign for me to be able to follow.
> 
> i've also checked my diary for this month and i'm meant to be away for a weekend around the time of O - considering cancelling it, not sure if this is excessive behaviour though? Would anyone else do this or am i mad?
> 
> Think we need some of this today ladies
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Oh and my favourite one for today at work - :ignore:
> 
> 
> Hey its bizarre you say it....I had the same experience last month. What I thought was implantation was actually my O pain...So confusing! I wish we really went red all over when infertile and green when fertile...I really wish I understood my body better! dont blame u for cancelling (if you're away from OH around O-day)...but if you're together, would be great to get away...
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha on that one! :ignore:....I love :loo: hahah, super gross!Click to expand...

Haha, yeh I like that one as well! :haha:

Oh yeh, didn't say - I am away with a couple friends. (Girly weekend) - It's nothing spectacular, just one of them has a cottage down in Devon so we're going to just have a lazy weekend.... with some wine and hopefully a bit of sun! Would be lovely, but I don't think I want to go if it's O time. :shrug:

Ha yes, going green all over would be pretty unmistakeable! Would be nice if it were that simple.


----------



## CertainTurton

Good Morning Ladies!!

kbkb - glad to hear it was nothing too serious and shame on the doc for making you think you might not be preg....you still may be, its not out until :witch: comes. PMT is awful though isnt it? I was looking back over the couple days before my AF came and i was sooo unreasonable! I know my DH sighs with relief sometimes when its over! 

IGotBabyFever and Rosered - sorry to hear about the bfn. As the other ladies have said, it is still early so dont give up hope!. Ive heard of it being totally neg one day then clear pos the next...positive :babydust: today! 

Im loving the ignore symbol - def need it for my boss today! Also its soo hot and sunny outside..I want to be out in my garden!! Im thinking we may start :sex: on cd 6 this month as I ov so early, and was getting ewcm on cd6 last cycle. Hmmm not sure what will happen this time.


----------



## CertainTurton

[/QUOTE]

Haha, yeh I like that one as well! :haha:

Oh yeh, didn't say - I am away with a couple friends. (Girly weekend) - It's nothing spectacular, just one of them has a cottage down in Devon so we're going to just have a lazy weekend.... with some wine and hopefully a bit of sun! Would be lovely, but I don't think I want to go if it's O time. :shrug:

Ha yes, going green all over would be pretty unmistakeable! Would be nice if it were that simple.[/QUOTE]

ooo girly weekends are fun..where abouts in Devon? Im going to Devon the weekend on 11th - also over cd14, FX i ovu early or late!!! What are we like!? Im not going to cancel mine as we could dtd on cd13 and cd15 but if it is something I could do anytime I may have considered it...then again I wouldnt want TTC to rule my life :blush: tricky one.


----------



## kbkb

CertainTurton said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!
> 
> kbkb - glad to hear it was nothing too serious and shame on the doc for making you think you might not be preg....you still may be, its not out until :witch: comes. PMT is awful though isnt it? I was looking back over the couple days before my AF came and i was sooo unreasonable! I know my DH sighs with relief sometimes when its over!
> 
> IGotBabyFever and Rosered - sorry to hear about the bfn. As the other ladies have said, it is still early so dont give up hope!. Ive heard of it being totally neg one day then clear pos the next...positive :babydust: today!
> 
> Im loving the ignore symbol - def need it for my boss today! Also its soo hot and sunny outside..I want to be out in my garden!! Im thinking we may start :sex: on cd 6 this month as I ov so early, and was getting ewcm on cd6 last cycle. Hmmm not sure what will happen this time.


Yes, PMS is awful, really!!! I wish men got it too! they'd understand us better!!!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Morning girls!
Kbkb- glad to hear you ok ( well not glad it's a nerve but you know what I mean- am so eloquent this morning, NOT!) but just to reinforce it's not over until the witch shows her ugly face!

Igotbabyfever- did you use fmu? Stay positive and test once you are late!

Smiley/certain - I think doing what certain said is best option just bed morning of day you leave and when you come back and if you are using pressed orconceive+ hopefully will keep spermmy alive that bit longer. If you cancel and then you don't get bfp you will be pissed off even more that you missed a Girly weekend. It might be what you Need to make it happen to get away and relax for a day!

Still avoided temptation to test. Due on tues so will most prob test on wed if doesn't show up - fx. However only sympton is sill sore nipples ( even without pinching) and sorry for tmi but still got ewcm which I don't understsnd! As I had four pos opk in different days sm questioning if I even ovulated!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Sorry rosered - hope your bfn becomes a bfp and us just because us early days x


----------



## kbkb

Hopingitwill said:


> Morning girls!
> Kbkb- glad to hear you ok ( well not glad it's a nerve but you know what I mean- am so eloquent this morning, NOT!) but just to reinforce it's not over until the witch shows her ugly face!
> 
> Igotbabyfever- did you use fmu? Stay positive and test once you are late!
> 
> Smiley/certain - I think doing what certain said is best option just bed morning of day you leave and when you come back and if you are using pressed orconceive+ hopefully will keep spermmy alive that bit longer. If you cancel and then you don't get bfp you will be pissed off even more that you missed a Girly weekend. It might be what you Need to make it happen to get away and relax for a day!
> 
> Still avoided temptation to test. Due on tues so will most prob test on wed if doesn't show up - fx. However only sympton is sill sore nipples ( even without pinching) and sorry for tmi but still got ewcm which I don't understsnd! As I had four pos opk in different days sm questioning if I even ovulated!

Thanks, trying to stay positive! Well done you , resisting POAS so long!!!
Hey, i read some places that EWCM close to AF date is sign you could be pregnant!


----------



## MrsFX

Hey guys. On cd 27 but must be 14 dpo as I got a positive opk early this month. No major cramps today but not deluding myself and expect Af to join me on my weekend away. It's ok I've already ordered beer and chocolate. 
My temp is still clinging above the base temp. 

I'm really sad to hear so much sad news about bfns and pain. I hope we get some gladdness soon.


----------



## kbkb

MrsFX said:


> Hey guys. On cd 27 but must be 14 dpo as I got a positive opk early this month. No major cramps today but not deluding myself and expect Af to join me on my weekend away. It's ok I've already ordered beer and chocolate.
> My temp is still clinging above the base temp.
> 
> I'm really sad to hear so much sad news about bfns and pain. I hope we get some gladdness soon.

MrsFX- lets all try keep positive...No doom and gloom about upcoming AF (i know i am super guilty on this count)....Here's a :wine: glass to June!!! we need some good news indeed!


TO JUNE!!!!


----------



## CertainTurton

kbkb said:


> MrsFX said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys. On cd 27 but must be 14 dpo as I got a positive opk early this month. No major cramps today but not deluding myself and expect Af to join me on my weekend away. It's ok I've already ordered beer and chocolate.
> My temp is still clinging above the base temp.
> 
> I'm really sad to hear so much sad news about bfns and pain. I hope we get some gladdness soon.
> 
> MrsFX- lets all try keep positive...No doom and gloom about upcoming AF (i know i am super guilty on this count)....Here's a :wine: glass to June!!! we need some good news indeed!
> 
> 
> TO JUNE!!!!Click to expand...

:wine: To JUNE! hic hic


----------



## smiley330

:wine: TO JUNE :D

I think the lack of BFP's at the moment has to mean we are due a massive amount soon! 

Yeh I think you guys are right, don't think I should cancel my weekend - will see how we go with the plan this month up until I go, if we haven't got enough bd in I might have to stay - hopefully will be fine though. Would be great if I O early this month, that would solve everything!


----------



## MrsFX

To spring time babies!! 
Who wants to be off in winter anyhow!


----------



## ptntly wtg

hoping it will---your symptoms sound pretty promising FX for you!!!
kbkb - i am glad to hear you went to docs and there wasn't anything serious 
IGotBabyFever and Rosered - sorry about BFN

Here is to June!!!!! i have a feeling that we are going to get a lot of BFP's this month!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Kimbre

IGotBabyFever said:


> so I caved in and tested this evening :bfn: ....Im not due for af until june 6th...so Im hoping its just too early *sigh*

what test did you use? it may be still early=)


----------



## IGotBabyFever

hey ladies :hugs: Thanks for the support and feedback,I appreciate it more than you all will ever know :) I used a cheap walgreens brand blue dye test..didnt want to get the expensive ones just yet...I took another this morning and bfn also...I feel like Im out...though its only now 11 dpo...I have no symptoms at all..but kind of have the feeling the :witch: is hiding around the corner...

Im going to purchase my opks today and also some IC hpts...going to prep myself for next cycle...also will be using preseed....not sure If we will follow smep again...will have to talk that over with dh...hes convinced Im prego now...he even tells me its too early to know...its cute but nerve wrecking because if hes this positive about it,and I turn out to not be..it will suck :(

sorry to everyone who got bfn's so far...fxed we get our bfps!! and to anyone I may have missed who got a bfp...congrats!!

I feel like drinking a rum & coke :haha:


----------



## Rosered52

You know, I took b-complex vitamins to lengthen my lp this month, and it just may have worked! Be careful what you wish for, eh? ;). Still no witch. I've checked for her today as many times as is socially acceptable! :haha:


----------



## Rosered52

Oh! And I'm sending out a shower of babydust to all of you lovelies. Thanks for the kind words, and keep your spirits up! I was a Spring baby, and my mom never misses a chance to say what a lovely time it was to be pregnant.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## twinkle458

Hey ladies

I don't know if this will help all you symptom spotters or not, but when I fell pg in Feb, these are my early symptoms

1-6 dpo - nothing even though was driving me and dh mad with 'do you think this means I'm pregnant....' symptom spots!

6dpo - ate a salad at my mums and tomatoes tasted of meat. Bfn. I was convinced it was the tomatoes though!

7-9 dpo - masses of cm. Felt 'wet' all the time and did permanent af checks. 

9dpo - a 'hold it up to the light,tilt it and squint' bfp. 

10 dpo - faint bfp on first response 6 days early
11dpo - bfp on clearblue digi.

I also had waves of nausea (which I irritatingly get when af due). 

My only real symptoms were wetness and meaty tomatoes!

Implantation - I'm positive I implanted at 6dpo. I had extreme right sided stabbing pain which seemed to drag down my side only lasting 1-2 mins but jeez it was agony!!

Love to all - and lots of baby dust. 

I'm just starting my 2ww at 1dpo... Xx


----------



## Twinkl3

May I please join?

AF Due 4/6/11 ... Unsure of OV atm until testing (first month of using OPK's)


----------



## IGotBabyFever

So after having 2 bfns in the past 24 hrs..and now light cramping...af due june 6th...Im now planning for the next cycle...ordered my cbfm with the smiley face that everyone is always talking about :) I also ordered some IC hpts...amazon.com says they both will be delivered by june 9th just intime to start smep all over again and with an opk this time :) trying to stay positive! so af either needs to stay away,or show up so I can start again and get my bfp! how is everyone else doing?? :dust:


----------



## twinkle458

Hey. Ice just finished my smep bd ing! Should have bd on Sunday but am working nights. Bd cd 8, 10, 12, 13 (cos couldn't cd 14) & then 16 & 17 when I got my opk positive. Will miss cd 18 & 20 due to work :0(.


----------



## kbkb

Hello Ladies!!!

I took a test this morning and it was a FAINT positive! It was first a very light line but we left it alone for a bit and it seems to be unmistakably there! DH and I were so shocked , its not yet sunk in...I have sent in blood for a quick test because now I just cant wait. 

I attached a pic of the test- its a very bad picture and a very cheap test, have attached it here-what do you think? I'm shying away from using the bfp button unless I know for sure.but soooo excited...
 



Attached Files:







IMG00097.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 35


----------



## soxfan

kbkb said:


> Hello Ladies!!!
> 
> I took a test this morning and it was a FAINT positive! It was first a very light line but we left it alone for a bit and it seems to be unmistakably there! DH and I were so shocked , its not yet sunk in...I have sent it blood for a quick test because now I just cant wait.
> 
> I attached a pic of the test- its a very bad picture and a very cheap test, have attached it here-what do you think? I'm shying away from using the bfp button unless I know for sure.but soooo excited...

FX'd for you! A faint line is awesome! :ninja:


----------



## Rosered52

kbkb said:


> Hello Ladies!!!
> 
> I took a test this morning and it was a FAINT positive! It was first a very light line but we left it alone for a bit and it seems to be unmistakably there! DH and I were so shocked , its not yet sunk in...I have sent it blood for a quick test because now I just cant wait.
> 
> I attached a pic of the test- its a very bad picture and a very cheap test, have attached it here-what do you think? I'm shying away from using the bfp button unless I know for sure.but soooo excited...

Oh my goodness, that's not even very faint! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Rosered52

kbkb said:


> Ladies, you're all lovely...thank you so much for your concern :hugs: cant say how much I appreciate it.
> 
> Sorry, was held up so late at the doctors, then I just went and crashed into bed (rude of me not to let you know, sorry...)
> 
> So,the doc checks everything including kidney stone, X-rays,UTI etc etc...all clear. Highly doubts its pregnancy related cry:) and said women often get AF cramps like this. I told him I never have cramps but he said, no point guessing until you actually miss a period ( true).He thought it was a strained nerve which I pulled while exercising as MrsFX suspected. But has asked me to POAS tomorrow morning ( expected day of AF) and report back.
> 
> Well, the :witch: seems to be lurking. Am moody, irritable and PMSy as hell today...Got into a silly scrap with DH (who's classifying me as mental by now)
> Will test tomorrow and then wait for AF. I am gonna need a :wine: bottle!!

Silly doctor!!!!!:haha:


----------



## kbkb

You think its a real line? Thanks so much girls!


----------



## Rosered52

kbkb said:


> You think its a real line? Thanks so much girls!

I see it without squinting, and it looks pink!!!


----------



## kbkb

Rosered52 said:


> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> You think its a real line? Thanks so much girls!
> 
> I see it without squinting, and it looks pink!!!Click to expand...

Thanks, Rosered!! FX for you ...Hoping you have good news comin!


----------



## smiley330

Daaa!!! Congratulations kbkb, that is definitely a line :D so happy for you!! Yay!! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:


----------



## kbkb

Wait! wait! wait! let the blood test say so....not getting hopes too high...though I am very excited


----------



## smiley330

Nooo use the button, use the button!! :D When will you get the results? 






bfp:)


----------



## Rosered52

Totally understand.

:shhh::shhh::shhh:

:-#


----------



## CertainTurton

Eeeeeek I can't open the pic up large on my iPhone and I can still see it clearly!! A line is a line :) I am sooo excited for you! Let us know asap re the bloods and then I can do the flashy button for you. But I think it's great news!!! 
Silly doctor- but good for you! Xx :happydance:


----------



## CertainTurton

Twinkl3 said:


> May I please join?
> 
> AF Due 4/6/11 ... Unsure of OV atm until testing (first month of using OPK's)

Welcome! :hi: I've added you to the list. Good luck! So you are due today? hope you get your bfp!!


----------



## Hopingitwill

kbkb said:


> Hello Ladies!!!
> 
> I took a test this morning and it was a FAINT positive! It was first a very light line but we left it alone for a bit and it seems to be unmistakably there! DH and I were so shocked , its not yet sunk in...I have sent in blood for a quick test because now I just cant wait.
> 
> I attached a pic of the test- its a very bad picture and a very cheap test, have attached it here-what do you think? I'm shying away from using the bfp button unless I know for sure.but soooo excited...

Kbkb- so pleased for you. It def looks like a line to me. I think you will soon be using the flashing bfp button! When do you get blood test results back?


----------



## Hopingitwill

Kbkb- while you waiting why dont you go get the digi test which tells you how many weeks you are to confirm? Don't know how you can wait - I am getting impatient for you! I resisted testing today as still 3 days til af due by having my first pee of day! If I can get passed that one then I can talk myself into not testing during the day by telling myself hormone level won't be high enough. It's like being an addict- 1 step at time haha!


----------



## MrsFX

I'm out Af here. Good luck kbkb


----------



## Conina

I'm out for this cycle too


----------



## Hopingitwill

Sorry to hear that mrs fx and conina. Think I will be joining you on tues. Getting my af spot on my temple ( have had it every month since af came back) and nipples not as sore as has been. Fed up! Need someone with positive news- kbkb have you done another test. You need to indulge my need to poas!!!!!


----------



## smiley330

MrsFX said:


> I'm out Af here. Good luck kbkb

Sorry to hear AF got you hun :hugs: hope you've got some wine and treats to enjoy this evening x


----------



## Wendyk07

We are still at the :sex: stage this month. poor DH is knackered, im wearing him out. lol

Good luck to all those still in for this month.

Sorry for all those that the witch caught. Fx'd crossed that the next cycle is the one for you.

x


----------



## twinkle458

kbkb said:


> Hello Ladies!!!
> 
> I took a test this morning and it was a FAINT positive! It was first a very light line but we left it alone for a bit and it seems to be unmistakably there! DH and I were so shocked , its not yet sunk in...I have sent in blood for a quick test because now I just cant wait.
> 
> I attached a pic of the test- its a very bad picture and a very cheap test, have attached it here-what do you think? I'm shying away from using the bfp button unless I know for sure.but soooo excited...

Whoop whoop!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!! xx


----------



## smiley330

Conina said:


> I'm out for this cycle too

Oh no! Sorry to hear you're out as well :hugs:

kbkb - can't wait to hear your bfp confirmed, hope you are taking it easy. (no more use of the flashy button until you've got it I promise) just so excited for you :hugs:

Hopingitwill - you are doing fantastic not testing yet, I know what you mean about taking it one step at a time when trying not to poas!! Hope to hear some good news from you soon tho! :D


----------



## Hopingitwill

Honestly is so hard was fine at start of 2ww but now impatient and need to know one way or another!!! Doesn't help that dh thinks am being too impatient too!!!! I wonder if he would understand if I took away his addiction- chocolate! Could be an evil option! Def the pms talking there!!!


----------



## twinkle458

Hopingitwill - how many dpo are you?? xx


----------



## Hopingitwill

I think about 11. Could be less. Got a pos reading on tues 24 th but also got positives the thurs and Friday so I dont know when I ovulated. My dh wasn't in the mood for dedding on tues but dtd ob wedn thurs and sat so hopefully covered basis as I keep telling myself in my more hopeful moments - it only takes 1 little spermy!


----------



## IGotBabyFever

kbkb-I see it!! congrats!! let us know when you have the blood test results back! Im praying for you doll :hugs:

as for me I have been waiting for the next cycle to begin since I took 2 tests and got a bfn on both on 10dpo and 11dpo...I started spotting lastnight which isnt normal for me to start early..It feels like the :witch: is coming though!!!

I ordered my cbfm with the smiley and also 50 IC hpts off of amazon yesterday!!!also will be using preseed... so will be doing smep properly this next cycle ..
Im having some drinks and going dancing tonight since I know shes coming..

fxed you all get your bfps!!! :dust:


----------



## kbkb

The Blood test is positive! 16 dpo HCG value =172.1

ok, I can finally feel relieved enough to say :bfp:!!!

Thank you so much for all your support girls! I could not have lasted without you all...looking forward to being bump buddies with all, and hoping for more positives soon!!!!


----------



## kbkb

MrsFX said:


> I'm out Af here. Good luck kbkb

I'm sorry to hear that MrsFX and Conina...FX for the next cycle...IgotBabyFever- not over until witch comes full force, keep the faith!


----------



## kbkb

Hopingitwill said:


> Kbkb- while you waiting why dont you go get the digi test which tells you how many weeks you are to confirm? Don't know how you can wait - I am getting impatient for you! I resisted testing today as still 3 days til af due by having my first pee of day! If I can get passed that one then I can talk myself into not testing during the day by telling myself hormone level won't be high enough. It's like being an addict- 1 step at time haha!

FX, hoping for a nice big flashing BFP here too!!! :yipee:


----------



## kbkb

Certainturton- I can never thank you ENOUGH for introducing me to SMEP...
I know all of you ladies are so familiar with my symptoms (though I tried not to symptom spot) but just putting them here in one place in case it helps

1 -3 dpo- Mild cramps, left ovary stabbing pains ( related to O most likely)
4-6 dpo- Hot flashes while working out. I put it down to poor aircon in the gym but sweating buckets (gross I know,tmi sorry) is so not me. Even my trainer noticed and was like &#8220;are you close to that time?&#8221;  I feel like my whole body is on fire. Bbs slightly sore
5-6dpo-tender bbs, mild cramps continue &#8211;but I felt these last cycle too when I was so convinced I was pregnant.
7 dpo- Looking back , I think this could be the day I implanted. I have the mother of all headaches which just gets worse as the day progresses. I feel sharp stabbing pains in my abdomen in the afternoon, all gone by evening. This was probably the first ray of light for me, because I never ever get headaches. I feel super bloated, like I have a whale in my tummy
8 dpo- tender bbs, underarm shooting pain. This one definitely got me thinking
9 dpo- this was the weekend I was away. Tender bbs and underarm pain continues. I&#8217;m gorging on prawns all day long (not very clever :haha:). I am fine all day. 2 hours after dinner, while I&#8217;m brushing, I feel a wave of nausea hit and puke a bit. Its not the &#8216;clean your stomach retching which one normally feels after mixing drinks or overeating&#8217; just a quick wave of nausea and a light vomiting(tmi,sorry ). I am getting those pulling cervix pains which I feel during AF and the witch is not even close. But I&#8217;m so wary of symptom spotting after last month&#8217;s disappointment, treating with a pinch of salt
10-11 dpo-tender bbs continue but i think it is because I&#8217;m constantly feeling them and ordering them to hurt!
12-13dpo-the headache is back. Dull throbbing all day long, I feel like I have a stone on my head. Just cant shake it off, no matter how much exercise, green tea or aromatherapy i try. Increased sense of smell- I feel like everyone in the elevator has body odour. Gassy, i think a bit of heartburn. I don&#8217;t know if i can call it heartburn, but I can feel everything I have eaten in my throat for 3 hours after (tmi,sorry) 
14 dpo- Tender bbs gone, no cramps nothing. Feeling massively out and thinking I have imagined symptoms all over again. Mid-day I start feeling shooting cramps in my lower back and panic. Doc thinks its all related to a nerve being pulled and thinks not related to pregnancy at all.Super crushed, Just want to POAS and end misery...
15dpo- Cramps in back continue, but I feel NO muscular pain at all. Got into a fight with DH and feeling super irritable &#8211;sure the :witch: is coming.
16 dpo-Today, AF day! Test is a faint positive!blood test puts it at 2-3 weeks pregnant.

I am mortally terrified of temping and OPKing. I tried to use my CM as an indicator of fertility this cycle. I had watery CM almost immediately after AF (from CD 7-panties wet on those days, tmi sorry)..I don&#8217;t have the abundant EWCM that stretches 2-10cm as most google results show! If i had something like it , was probably for 1 day-May 17. And I ovulated early , around CD11 (May 19) so those O-calculators are definitely BS. The watery CM turned distinctly white around May 22 (CD15) which told me that I was probably not fertile anymore. We BD&#8217;d as per SMEP (CD9, 11,12,13,14,15 and CD 11 was O-date) and felt we didn&#8217;t get enough :sex: in as I ovulated early. I started getting a lot of white abundant sort of stretchy CM from 10 dpo which felt much more in quantity than usual.

SMEP works- and I can&#8217;t thank Certainturton enough for introducing me to it
and I cant thank you all enough for being so wonderful
Here's to a ton of BFP's in the coming month!!! :yipee:


----------



## CertainTurton

kbkb said:


> The Blood test is positive! 16 dpo HCG value =172.1
> 
> ok, I can finally feel relieved enough to say :bfp:!!!
> 
> Thank you so much for all your support girls! I could not have lasted without you all...looking forward to being bump buddies with all, and hoping for more positives soon!!!!

I am so so so EXCITED for you!! :happydance: CONGRATULATIONS! I am also very happy I can finally use the :bfp:

Im afraid that means no :wine: for you....but I reckon you dont need it anymore! have you told many people? or will it be a secret?

for the rest of us :wine: heres to a Happy and Healthy nine months! :hugs:


----------



## CertainTurton

MrsFX and Conina - sorry to hear the :witch: got you. Hope you enjoy all the naughty things it brings with it...wine...brie...hot hot bath... :hugs: Will you stay for SMEP next time?


----------



## CertainTurton

kbkb said:


> Certainturton- I can never thank you ENOUGH for introducing me to SMEP...
> I know all of you ladies are so familiar with my symptoms (though I tried not to symptom spot) but just putting them here in one place in case it helps
> 
> 1 -3 dpo- Mild cramps, left ovary stabbing pains ( related to O most likely)
> 4-6 dpo- Hot flashes while working out. I put it down to poor aircon in the gym but sweating buckets (gross I know,tmi sorry) is so not me. Even my trainer noticed and was like are you close to that time?  I feel like my whole body is on fire. Bbs slightly sore
> 5-6dpo-tender bbs, mild cramps continue but I felt these last cycle too when I was so convinced I was pregnant.
> 7 dpo- Looking back , I think this could be the day I implanted. I have the mother of all headaches which just gets worse as the day progresses. I feel sharp stabbing pains in my abdomen in the afternoon, all gone by evening. This was probably the first ray of light for me, because I never ever get headaches. I feel super bloated, like I have a whale in my tummy
> 8 dpo- tender bbs, underarm shooting pain. This one definitely got me thinking
> 9 dpo- this was the weekend I was away. Tender bbs and underarm pain continues. Im gorging on prawns all day long (not very clever :haha:). I am fine all day. 2 hours after dinner, while Im brushing, I feel a wave of nausea hit and puke a bit. Its not the clean your stomach retching which one normally feels after mixing drinks or overeating just a quick wave of nausea and a light vomiting(tmi,sorry ). I am getting those pulling cervix pains which I feel during AF and the witch is not even close. But Im so wary of symptom spotting after last months disappointment, treating with a pinch of salt
> 10-11 dpo-tender bbs continue but i think it is because Im constantly feeling them and ordering them to hurt!
> 12-13dpo-the headache is back. Dull throbbing all day long, I feel like I have a stone on my head. Just cant shake it off, no matter how much exercise, green tea or aromatherapy i try. Increased sense of smell- I feel like everyone in the elevator has body odour. Gassy, i think a bit of heartburn. I dont know if i can call it heartburn, but I can feel everything I have eaten in my throat for 3 hours after (tmi,sorry)
> 14 dpo- Tender bbs gone, no cramps nothing. Feeling massively out and thinking I have imagined symptoms all over again. Mid-day I start feeling shooting cramps in my lower back and panic. Doc thinks its all related to a nerve being pulled and thinks not related to pregnancy at all.Super crushed, Just want to POAS and end misery...
> 15dpo- Cramps in back continue, but I feel NO muscular pain at all. Got into a fight with DH and feeling super irritable sure the :witch: is coming.
> 16 dpo-Today, AF day! Test is a faint positive!blood test puts it at 2-3 weeks pregnant.
> 
> I am mortally terrified of temping and OPKing. I tried to use my CM as an indicator of fertility this cycle. I had watery CM almost immediately after AF (from CD 7-panties wet on those days, tmi sorry)..I dont have the abundant EWCM that stretches 2-10cm as most google results show! If i had something like it , was probably for 1 day-May 17. And I ovulated early , around CD11 (May 19) so those O-calculators are definitely BS. The watery CM turned distinctly white around May 22 (CD15) which told me that I was probably not fertile anymore. We BDd as per SMEP (CD9, 11,12,13,14,15 and CD 11 was O-date) and felt we didnt get enough :sex: in as I ovulated early. I started getting a lot of white abundant sort of stretchy CM from 10 dpo which felt much more in quantity than usual.
> 
> SMEP works- and I cant thank Certainturton enough for introducing me to it
> and I cant thank you all enough for being so wonderful
> Here's to a ton of BFP's in the coming month!!! :yipee:

Thanks for the symptoms - the sickness wasnt just to do with prawns the :p Glad to hear it. 
I'm so glad the SMEP has worked for at least one of us..and I am sure it will for more to come!! I will now be stalking you throughout your preg and hoping to join you as bump buddies soon!! FX


----------



## CaliGirl35

kbkb- Congratulations!!!! So excited for you! I know you are waiting for a blood test to confirm... but I saw that stick and that is a positive!! :) Woop woop!!!! Yeah you!! :happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Congratulations kbkb- am so chuffed for you!!! How did you get the blood testback so quickly? How long had you been trying? Make sure you are not a stanger to thread as you have been a nassive support to me snd others o n here- keep reminding us Of this plans success Would love and hope that I can join you as a bump buddy! But still trying to not test early although willpower is becoming less! Massive congratulation hug to you and your oh. H&h 9 months.


----------



## kbkb

Certainturton- secret for now,just told our immediate families
Hopingitwill- Of course not, intend to follow you girls all until we all become bump buddies :hugs: DH used his charm to get blood test same day

Thank you for all the nice wishes!


----------



## twinkle458

kbkb said:


> The Blood test is positive! 16 dpo HCG value =172.1
> 
> ok, I can finally feel relieved enough to say :bfp:!!!
> 
> Thank you so much for all your support girls! I could not have lasted without you all...looking forward to being bump buddies with all, and hoping for more positives soon!!!!

Thats an excellent HCG level for 16 dpo..... :happydance::happydance::happydance: HUGE CONGRATS!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Kbkb what hcg level did you hp tests measure? Just wondering as your levels are so high now?


----------



## IGotBabyFever

*congrats kbkb!!! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months !!!!*


----------



## smiley330

YESSSS!! Sooo happy for you kbkb, that is fantastic news! I bet you are over the moon right now :D 

YAY!! can go crazy for the button for u now :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: I hope you have a brilliant 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Igotbabyfever- you testing again tomorrow if af doesn't show (fx she doesn't)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

hello lovely ladies! Hope your all well. Im cd 11 we started BD from cd 9. Just wondering if any of you ladies used conceive + or preseed? And if so when did you use it? Not had a positive opk as yet but the line is getting darker. Feeling super excited about ttc#2!


----------



## ty11

I am thinking of trying this month - just waiting for AF to appear and then its time to crack on!!! Will anyone else be starting around the 14th ish??? Would love to have a buddy to chat too? Thanks xxx


----------



## sprouty

Hi Girls!! 

Kbkb- I decided to check in and see how you are doing and am soooooo happy to see your BFP!!!!!!!!! You totally made my day, and your words of encouragement to all these ladies are inspiring :)

I am rooting for all of you! 

I definitely followed SMEP this month. I had a +OPK on the 28th, so I guess i'm about 6dpo.... I O'd late last month that threw me off my schedule so not sure when af is supposed to show... but I bought a million IC's so am enthusiastically caving into my POAS addiction and started testing now just for fun... I love imagining lines, can't wait to see a real one! Other than being hot the last few days, and slightly tender (.) (.), i got nada... we shall see!!!


----------



## sprouty

Mummy2Corban- my pos OPK definitely faded in, so I think its a good sign you will O in a few days!! :sex: !


----------



## IGotBabyFever

Hopingitwill said:


> Igotbabyfever- you testing again tomorrow if af doesn't show (fx she doesn't)

No I believe Im out...Im quite suprised the :witch: showed her face already!!
I started spotting last night and now have a steady flow..so I know shes here...just odd,Im not use to her being early..maybe a day early once every 6 months...but not 3 days early :( Im sad but sooooooo ready to start the new cycle!! Im prepared to follow smep religiously and with a cbfm this time!! so hopefully I will get my bfp this time around...
so yea cbfm with smiley,50 IC hpts,preseed and lots of bding!!! bring on the next cycle!!! :haha: trying to stay positive!! but will definetly be having a few drinks tonight along with some dancing at the club :happydance:

how are u this time around?? 
fxed everyone gets their bfps!! :dust:

I gotta change my ticker now since the witch came early!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Mummy2Corban said:


> hello lovely ladies! Hope your all well. Im cd 11 we started BD from cd 9. Just wondering if any of you ladies used conceive + or preseed? And if so when did you use it? Not had a positive opk as yet but the line is getting darker. Feeling super excited about ttc#2!

I have conceive+. Used it a couple of times. Tmi- First time I put it inside me with finger and on him. But found that if you did foreplay it dried out on him and became sticky. It is also quite hard to apply as quite runny and you feel it is not really going in. I was thinking about getting a syringe to get itbin better and higher! Don't know what others think about this though or if the have tried it. In terms of oh after this first instance I asked the same question as you and I was then advised to put on him just before he is about to enter. However oh wasn't keen on this idea as he felt it would spoil the mood by stopping to apply. Therefore I just put it inside me before and then added a bit later on after we had finished the deed to try and keep the sperm alive a bit longer (this was probably a bit excessive)!!!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Ty11- I am due af on 7th though hoping she literally buggers ( don't mean to offend with language) off for 9 months! Do if she does show am happy to however on this forum feels like we are all buddies and are really supportive of each other as you can read from the thread. 

Sprouty- love your openers about your poas addiction. Where did you get your hpt and if you don't mind me asking how much and what sensitivity. 

Well girls not knowing really where I am in terms if dpo I caved in. Don't know what I was expecting as had been weeing all day and decided to test aboutvan hour ago only having been to the toilet a couple of hours earlier! As I expected got a BFN but was gutted nonetheless. Might do another with fmu. Test is 25 in sensitivity. Do you girls think that with period not due til next tues it is not sensitive enough? 
Don't know why getting hopes up as have felt out all month!!!! Can someone snap me out of this and give me a reality check!!!


----------



## twinkle458

Well I'm a little confused...do we bd from day 8 so 8,10,12 etc or from 9? Cos lots of ladies have said they're starting on cd9? If it is 9, I'm all off track :0) lol xx


----------



## Conina

CertainTurton said:


> MrsFX and Conina - sorry to hear the :witch: got you. Hope you enjoy all the naughty things it brings with it...wine...brie...hot hot bath... :hugs: Will you stay for SMEP next time?

:wine: is going down nicely already thanks!! And stopping the cramps also...

Not sure what we'll do this cycle to be honest - might just wing it, but that's easy to say on CD1...

KBKB - congrats!! H&H 9 months :happydance::happydance:


----------



## CertainTurton

twinkle458 said:


> Well I'm a little confused...do we bd from day 8 so 8,10,12 etc or from 9? Cos lots of ladies have said they're starting on cd9? If it is 9, I'm all off track :0) lol xx

Hi, you should start on cd8 and do cd10, 12 etc until your pos opk then 3 in a row. A couple of ladies had to start on cd9 due to problems but cd 8 is the best. So you are on schedule :)

I'm on cd 6 now so starting again soon :)


----------



## MrsFX

Hopingitwill: I too am considering a syringe for concieve plus. I was thinking about one that parents use for getting kids to take their medicine in. If I see one in a chemist I will give it a go. I am also trying soft cups. After 10 months I will try anything for a bfp so they should keep everything close to the cervix. 

Certainturton: I will be trying smep again. OV due 17/06. Af due 02/07. Thanks.


----------



## Hopingitwill

IGotBabyFever said:


> Hopingitwill said:
> 
> 
> Igotbabyfever- you testing again tomorrow if af doesn't show (fx she doesn't)[/
> 
> I gotta change my ticker now since the witch came early!
> 
> igotbabyfever- sorry to hear witch showed her face. But on th positive at least she came early to ensure you can enjoy copious amounts of alcohol tonight and crack on with next cycle- very impressive plan of action/supplies - but am hoping you will only need 1 of those hpt! where did you buy all your supplies from? How long Is your cycle normally? Maybe you should use some cheap opk just to keep check if ovulation alongside cbfm incase your af coming early has thrown your cycle out of it's normal sync- you might o early. Fx for you.
> 
> I am fed up of waiting.... Just want to know either way.... So fed up.....:growlmad:
> 
> Anyway have a freatClick to expand...


----------



## Hopingitwill

MrsFX said:


> Hopingitwill: I too am considering a syringe for concieve plus. I was thinking about one that parents use for getting kids to take their medicine in. If I see one in a chemist I will give it a go. I am also trying soft cups. After 10 months I will try anything for a bfp so they should keep everything close to the cervix.
> 
> Certainturton: I will be trying smep again. OV due 17/06. Af due 02/07. Thanks.

Let me know how syringes go as think will be using them next cycle. I got some nice ones off vet for dog. Might see if I can get some for free as taking dog on Monday!!!:happydance:


----------



## kbkb

Hopingitwill said:


> Kbkb what hcg level did you hp tests measure? Just wondering as your levels are so high now?

As per my calculation i am 16 dpo ( most I could be was 18dpo) and I'm 172.1. the HPT was a really crappy one. 200miu ...doctor was shaking his head at it.


----------



## kbkb

sprouty said:


> Hi Girls!!
> 
> Kbkb- I decided to check in and see how you are doing and am soooooo happy to see your BFP!!!!!!!!! You totally made my day, and your words of encouragement to all these ladies are inspiring :)
> 
> I am rooting for all of you!
> 
> I definitely followed SMEP this month. I had a +OPK on the 28th, so I guess i'm about 6dpo.... I O'd late last month that threw me off my schedule so not sure when af is supposed to show... but I bought a million IC's so am enthusiastically caving into my POAS addiction and started testing now just for fun... I love imagining lines, can't wait to see a real one! Other than being hot the last few days, and slightly tender (.) (.), i got nada... we shall see!!!

hey , old buddy...lovely to see you on this thread!! welcome and thank you so much for the wishes! really appreciate it...will be checking on all of you and good luck and :dust: to ALL!!


----------



## twinkle458

Morning ladies. 3 dpo for me today. I hate the 2ww!!!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Well just done a test with fmu and got a very clear ( literally) BFN! So expecting witch to turn up tues as nipples no longer sore or getting cm. Also got a couple of spots and getting my usual af stirings so feel 99.9% out!!! Good luck to the rest of you though I expect some more kbkb flashy buttons being pressed soon!


----------



## twinkle458

Hey ladies. How's everyone today? I'm 3dpo....hate the 2ww xx


----------



## twinkle458

Hopingitwill - it's not over till the witch shows! xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hopingitwill said:


> Mummy2Corban said:
> 
> 
> hello lovely ladies! Hope your all well. Im cd 11 we started BD from cd 9. Just wondering if any of you ladies used conceive + or preseed? And if so when did you use it? Not had a positive opk as yet but the line is getting darker. Feeling super excited about ttc#2!
> 
> I have conceive+. Used it a couple of times. Tmi- First time I put it inside me with finger and on him. But found that if you did foreplay it dried out on him and became sticky. It is also quite hard to apply as quite runny and you feel it is not really going in. I was thinking about getting a syringe to get itbin better and higher! Don't know what others think about this though or if the have tried it. In terms of oh after this first instance I asked the same question as you and I was then advised to put on him just before he is about to enter. However oh wasn't keen on this idea as he felt it would spoil the mood by stopping to apply. Therefore I just put it inside me before and then added a bit later on after we had finished the deed to try and keep the sperm alive a bit longer (this was probably a bit excessive)!!!Click to expand...

I have the applicator concieve+ is it still hard to egt it in?!!:haha: Thanks for your advice i think ill try it tommorrow night when we BD again! :thumbup: Am thinking ill get my positive opk in the next few days! I dont think its excessive...i think anything is worth ago when you want something :winkwink:


----------



## ptntly wtg

kbkb said:


> The Blood test is positive! 16 dpo HCG value =172.1
> 
> ok, I can finally feel relieved enough to say :bfp:!!!
> 
> Thank you so much for all your support girls! I could not have lasted without you all...looking forward to being bump buddies with all, and hoping for more positives soon!!!!

I am so happy for your news....i knew june was going to be a good month...i am flashing :bfp: for you..truly excited!!!!!!!!


----------



## ptntly wtg

how is everyone doing??? sorry i havent checked in..work, family and lots of :sex: so i have been busy...so happy to see a flashing BFP...i am 12 dpo, no positive opk yet but began smep on cd8....lets go June BFP's!!! :flower:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Mummycorban- not tried applicator conceive plus do can't comment- assume it will be the same as using a syringe. Wish they were clearer on packaging about how much to use! 

Twinkle- tested again this morn and got bfn. Had cramps today so 99% sure af will be showing on tues if not tomorrow. Feel body is messing me about was getting a lot of ewcm and had sore nipples until yesterday when ewcm dried up. Nipples were not really sore today and then ewcm started again tonight. Am out of opk so can't test to see what is going on. I also then got af style cramps today and just wanted to burst into tears without being able to pinpoint why! My dh says I behaving very pmsy. Think emotion might be due to his cousins partner giving birth today. Am really pleased for them but want it to be me!!! Everywhere I look people are pregnant- family friends and loads shopping in Morrison! Sorry for rant. I didn't realize I needed to get it out. Bring on tues as at least should know where I stand ( way am feeling though would not be surprised if witch made an appearance during the night) !!!

Plenty- glad to hear you have been busy bedding. 

As to the rest of you lovely ladies- babydust to all for those of you starting anew with smep. I an sure June wilk deliver loads of flashing bfp! For those if you testing following may cycle fx for you. We need to add some more flashy buttons to the first page!!!!!


----------



## IGotBabyFever

Just checking in with everyone today..Hope you all are having a fabulous weekend :hugs:
the :witch: got me...so Ive been dealing with her miserably so far....she showed up early this cycle and also has been quite the unwelcomed guest this weekend....I havent had cramps like this since I was about 15...Im use to taking advil for it,but now that Im ttc I was told to only take tylenol and its not working...so vodka will be the cure tonight :haha: I shall enjoy it like it will be my last few drinks for 9 months because I am determined to get my bfp this cycle!!! 
I keep telling DH how excited I am about getting my cbfm with the smiley and also my 50 pack of ic hpts delivered this coming week...I think he thinks Im crazy by now :haha: 
we are definetly following smeps again and with the opk this time around!! so heres hoping it works!!! fxed for everyone and :dust:


----------



## kbkb

IgotBabyFever and MrsFX-sorry to hear the nasty :witch: arrived...get that :wine:!!!! All the best for all those June flashing bfp's ladies!! 
Hopingitwill-Hold on and good luck!


----------



## smiley330

Morning Ladies

How are we all? Everyone have a nice weekend?

*IGotBabyFever* - Sorry the :witch: got you :hugs: Hope you enjoyed your vodka! 

I am still waiting for AF to bugger off so I can get onto next cycle, it's been a funny old visit this time - been very on and off, thought it was finished but this morning still here! Might move my CD1 to Friday, as the first 2 days I don't think could be counted... So that makes me CD4 today *sigh* still a while to go before I can get started. 

I keep forgetting to take my temp in the mornings :dohh: - So can't really rely on that at the moment. But I am going to try harder from 2mrw onwards! 

*Hopingitwill* - How are you getting on? No sign of AF? Hoping she stays away!! 

*Everyone else* - Hope you're all ok, tell me whats new!! :D 

:dust:


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi ladies, 

mind if I join in at this late stage? I'm cd6 - hubby and I are on our 2nd cycle of actually trying so we thought we'd give SMEP a go. Should OV sometime around 17th of the month - I happen to have the week off on annual leave next week :thumbup: AF ha just left the building so we're up for anything :blush:

Good luck to everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## smiley330

aimee-lou said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> mind if I join in at this late stage? I'm cd6 - hubby and I are on our 2nd cycle of actually trying so we thought we'd give SMEP a go. Should OV sometime around 17th of the month - I happen to have the week off on annual leave next week :thumbup: AF ha just left the building so we're up for anything :blush:
> 
> Good luck to everyone! :thumbup:

:hi: aimee-lou - Welcome! I'm just waiting for AF to leave, so a couple days behind you. Will be nice to have another person here who will be in the tww same sort of time :D ooh annual leave is timed well, good luck!


----------



## CertainTurton

aimee-lou said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> mind if I join in at this late stage? I'm cd6 - hubby and I are on our 2nd cycle of actually trying so we thought we'd give SMEP a go. Should OV sometime around 17th of the month - I happen to have the week off on annual leave next week :thumbup: AF ha just left the building so we're up for anything :blush:
> 
> Good luck to everyone! :thumbup:

Welcome Aimee-lou! The SMEP does have a good success rate so lots of luck to you :)


----------



## Wendyk07

We have missed :sex: at the weekend due to DH being ill so even though i have followed the SMEP plan from CD8 we've messed it up. Am just annoyed at the timing and the takeaway that he ate from that knocked him ill. Not sure whether i have missed one day or two days of the plan as i have left my diary at home but i am sure that even missing one day will reduce my chances this month.
:nope:


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning Ladies, How are we all?

IGotBabyFever - :hugs: sorry to hear you are in pain! Get those drinks down you and have some chocolate!! 

Smiley- shame AF is lingering, I also had a longer period this month, only just stopped spotting yesterday (cd7). Wonder why we are so messed up!? 

So I'm now on CD 8 and the :sex: begins today... :blush: feeling quite unsure this month, probably due to a mixed up cycle last time. Dont know when im going to ovu etc makes me edgy but i started my opks 3 days ago so Im sure i will know when the time comes..DH certainly will :haha:


----------



## CertainTurton

Wendyk07 said:


> We have missed :sex: at the weekend due to DH being ill so even though i have followed the SMEP plan from CD8 we've messed it up. Am just annoyed at the timing and the takeaway that he ate from that knocked him ill. Not sure whether i have missed one day or two days of the plan as i have left my diary at home but i am sure that even missing one day will reduce my chances this month.
> :nope:

Morning Wendy - Dont panic!! :spremy: can live for 5 days and it depends which days you missed and when you ovu. Have you ovulated yet? If you can manage to get back to track soon I'm sure you are still in with a good chance!! :hugs:


----------



## kbkb

CertainTurton said:


> Morning Ladies, How are we all?
> 
> IGotBabyFever - :hugs: sorry to hear you are in pain! Get those drinks down you and have some chocolate!!
> 
> Smiley- shame AF is lingering, I also had a longer period this month, only just stopped spotting yesterday (cd7). Wonder why we are so messed up!?
> 
> So I'm now on CD 8 and the :sex: begins today... :blush: feeling quite unsure this month, probably due to a mixed up cycle last time. Dont know when im going to ovu etc makes me edgy but i started my opks 3 days ago so Im sure i will know when the time comes..DH certainly will :haha:

FX for you certain :dance: Good luck with the Bding ! Welcome to all the new ladies!


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks for the welcome. I'm a bit at a loss at the moment. cd6 is a bit of a limbo land. However, I do prefer this one to the limbo of the 2ww!!! God I hate that fortnight! lol


----------



## smiley330

*Wendyk07* - Don't worry, one or even 2 days may not reduce your chances that much, just depends on when you Ov? Have you had you +OPK yet? Stay positive! :hugs:

*CertainTurton* - Good morning! Woohoo CD8! Good luck!! Was is CD10 you got your +opk last month? Do you only use the cleasrblue ones or do you use cheap ones as well? I'm using both this month so that I can see when it looks like a surge is starting - then i'll use the smiley faced ones to confirm it. Just thinking it might give you a bif more of a warning if you are likely to Ov early again. :shrug:

*kbkb* - Hello! how are you feeling? :flower:


----------



## smiley330

aimee-lou said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I'm a bit at a loss at the moment. cd6 is a bit of a limbo land. However, I do prefer this one to the limbo of the 2ww!!! God I hate that fortnight! lol

I agree! It's frustrating waiting to start ttc for the month, but the tww is my absolute worst.


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> *Wendyk07* - Don't worry, one or even 2 days may not reduce your chances that much, just depends on when you Ov? Have you had you +OPK yet? Stay positive! :hugs:
> 
> *CertainTurton* - Good morning! Woohoo CD8! Good luck!! Was is CD10 you got your +opk last month? Do you only use the cleasrblue ones or do you use cheap ones as well? I'm using both this month so that I can see when it looks like a surge is starting - then i'll use the smiley faced ones to confirm it. Just thinking it might give you a bif more of a warning if you are likely to Ov early again. :shrug:
> 
> *kbkb* - Hello! how are you feeling? :flower:

:wave: hey Smiley....sleeping longer and a bit more nauseous! i want :wine:!!!!
wendy- I agree with Smiley...I o'd early last month and thought I didnt get enough :sex: in too and here I am pregnant! keep +ve!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey kbkb- this programmer big success. Appreciate you sticking to thus thread to encourage us ladies to get a bfp like you. 
Igotbabyfever- not long now til witch should leave you. Enjoy you vodka!!!

Smiley- just done the last cheapy test I have and am waiting for result ( decided to reply to thread because watching the test is agony) so will need to order some more for next cycle. Af due tomorrow so if she doesnt show will go and get some better tests poss first response or clearblue digi. 

Certain- glad to hear you on top of the game and testing for o early!

Welcome everyone who is new and here is to the many bfp to come this month!!!


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> :wave: hey Smiley....sleeping longer and a bit more nauseous! i want :wine:!!!!

Ahh, have you been sick or just feeling nauseous at the moment? I love your new sig :D - Will you find out if your having a girl or a boy? I know it's a bit of a way off yet, but these things are so exciting!


----------



## smiley330

Hopingitwill said:


> Hey kbkb- this programmer big success. Appreciate you sticking to thus thread to encourage us ladies to get a bfp like you.
> Igotbabyfever- not long now til witch should leave you. Enjoy you vodka!!!
> 
> Smiley- just done the last cheapy test I have and am waiting for result ( decided to reply to thread because watching the test is agony) so will need to order some more for next cycle. Af due tomorrow so if she doesnt show will go and get some better tests poss first response or clearblue digi.
> 
> Certain- glad to hear you on top of the game and testing for o early!
> 
> Welcome everyone who is new and here is to the many bfp to come this month!!!

Oooh good luck!! Hoping there is a second line for you!! :D


----------



## Hopingitwill

As expected NADA- an enormously clear bfn!!! Off to buy a bbt thermom so can try and control things more next cycle and some tampons. Oh the joys of ttw! On the positive looks like I wilk be getting to use my cbfm! Don't know why I keep getting hopes up as I felt out halfway through cycle when I feel ill as didn't think had got enough bedding in during fertile week!! Think I wad expecting a miracle of conceive plus!!! If someone could bottle up guaranteed bfp to sell they would make a fortune !!!!!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Ps- sorry for all my spelling mistakes. I use iPhone and it often changes words!


----------



## smiley330

Oh sorry it's a bfn :hugs: its annoying when it the little strip is sooo clear. You're still not out yet, but definitely made me feel better getting all my "tools" ready for the next cycle. Everyone raves about the cbfm as well! I might have to invest next month if things still aren't going to plan. 

Haha, I use my iphone sometimes as well - always changes words for something that makes no sense!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Thanks girls. I havent O'd yet but i think its close as the line on the OPK is getting darker. I hope we get back on track tonight so that at the very least i can say we tried our best this cycle. 

Good luck everyone.

:dust:

Wendy
x


----------



## Hopingitwill

Wendyk07 said:


> Thanks girls. I havent O'd yet but i think its close as the line on the OPK is getting darker. I hope we get back on track tonight so that at the very least i can say we tried our best this cycle.
> 
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Wendy
> x

If you havnt ov yet I wouldnt worry just make sure you bed as much as possible now as your line getting darker. When you get the dark line bed every night and hopefully :spermy: will catch eggy (there really should be a smiley for this!!!). Good luck - happy :sex:

:af: You must not turn up for me!!!!!


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> :wave: hey Smiley....sleeping longer and a bit more nauseous! i want :wine:!!!!
> 
> Ahh, have you been sick or just feeling nauseous at the moment? I love your new sig :D - Will you find out if your having a girl or a boy? I know it's a bit of a way off yet, but these things are so exciting!Click to expand...

hey Smiley...just nauseous...not sick. I feel my food in my throat really long in the afternoons and i'm intolerant of spicy food or big meals. I am ok when I have small frequent meals!

haha, that's a lonnnng way off -but I am thinking we'll keep it a surprise.

When's O day for you?

Hopingitwill-keep the :witch: away!!!


----------



## smiley330

Not too sure really, usually its around CD14 which will be next Thursday (Aaaaaaggggeeesss away!!!) - but if my cycle decides go a bit mental again it could be any time! I would like it to be earlier, but i don't think it will be - no matter how much I keep saying it... Oh well. At least I can start poas soon to find out when I might Ov - getting withdrawl symptoms :haha:


----------



## Hopingitwill

:witch:


smiley330 said:


> Not too sure really, usually its around CD14 which will be next Thursday (Aaaaaaggggeeesss away!!!) - but if my cycle decides go a bit mental again it could be any time! I would like it to be earlier, but i don't think it will be - no matter how much I keep saying it... Oh well. At least I can start poas soon to find out when I might Ov - getting withdrawl symptoms :haha:

*Smiley* -Just go and use a cheapy so you don't suffer the ill effects of withdrawal POAS! Have you added your names to the June testers list - Quite a few people on there getting BFP's - perhaps their lucky baby dust will spread! Still got some ewcm I did an OPK just in case my body was doing something wierd that it shouldn't be but was neg. Boobs arnt hurting but getting a few spots which normally signals :witch: have not read anywhere that spots is a sign of a BFP (perhaps if by some miracle i am we can add it to the long list of possible pregnancy symptoms that match AF symptoms!!!!) Just want to fast forward to the weekend so I know where I stand!
What you planning on using alongside SMEP - conceive +, temping?

KBKB - Sorry to hear you are not feeling great, but you have a fantastic reason not too! Don't worry about the :wine: I am sure here on the forum we will continue to celebrate BFN's (although this month i know there won't be many!) with plenty and an extra glass especially for you!!!!:happydance:


----------



## smiley330

I have actually read that spots can be a sign of a BFP, so don't write it off just yet!! 

I am going to try preseed or conceive +, whichever I can hunt down first! Also meant to try temping but keep forgetting, so need to remember or that's going to be useless! What are you trying? (If AF shows)

My OH definitely thinks i'm mad - he hasn't known about the OPK's until now. Have previously decided against telling him for fear of making things too stressful, lets face it - if both people in the relationship are stressed chances are slim for baby making efforts!! Anyway, have just filled him in... he seems a bit scared :haha: We'll see how proper timetabled :sex: works out for us! Now just to introduce preseed....


----------



## smiley330

... I'm sure there's lots of posts on here but does anyone have any tips for increasing ewcm? Going to get lots of grapefruit juice, just wondered if anyone is doing anything else? (I'm specifically looking for a magic quick fix, so if anyone has this that'd be great :D )


----------



## aimee-lou

smiley330 said:


> ... I'm sure there's lots of posts on here but does anyone have any tips for increasing ewcm? Going to get lots of grapefruit juice, just wondered if anyone is doing anything else? (I'm specifically looking for a magic quick fix, so if anyone has this that'd be great :D )

Apparently egg whites are good. :shrug:


----------



## Hopingitwill

:spermy::spermy:


smiley330 said:


> I have actually read that spots can be a sign of a BFP, so don't write it off just yet!!
> 
> I am going to try preseed or conceive +, whichever I can hunt down first! Also meant to try temping but keep forgetting, so need to remember or that's going to be useless! What are you trying? (If AF shows)
> 
> My OH definitely thinks i'm mad - he hasn't known about the OPK's until now. Have previously decided against telling him for fear of making things too stressful, lets face it - if both people in the relationship are stressed chances are slim for baby making efforts!! Anyway, have just filled him in... he seems a bit scared :haha: We'll see how proper timetabled :sex: works out for us! Now just to introduce preseed....

I bought Conceive from boots. Think it is about £15 but you can get it cheaper off websites like babymad, zoombaby, amazon and i think Ebay. Perhaps get some ordered asap so you can have a practice before ov hits.

My OH is really laid back and he cant understand what I am stressed out about and doesnt see the point in all opk's! he always knew i was a control freak and impatient before we married so have told him to let me be if it makes me happy - which bless him he is doing even showing a bit of interest every now again and he was willing to try conceive +. However think am going to focus on putting it in me rather than on him because he doesnt like bding to be interupted as then he feels like it becomes a chore and loses spontanaity which i suppose is fair and as i keep telling myself tmi - if he has a bigger O there is a chance more :spermy::spermy: will be released and with more foce so hence will travel further!!! Thats my logic anyway.... and if i have conceive in me they will mix and hopefully it will help them along and keep them alive longer! If you are going to introduce it maybe don't tell him the reason behind it but say you heard it feels nice for them!!!!

Have not told him i have just bought a BBT thermometer, 45 cheapy OPK (which am not convince are working and hence want to check their reliability against other things), 15 cheapy 10ml sensitive HPT and a CBFM!!!! Think he would freak - Bless!!!!! Will def not tell him about SMEP so will be intersting to see how well i can stick to it... might have to improvise or be a bit inventive in my approach!!! Think he will spot the pattern though! I will tell him when I am Ov though, as he normally is very supportive around this time as he understands the importance of dtd then!!! 

Anyway we shall see if i need to use these.... nice to see spots are another af/BFP non helpful symptom !!!!!!

:wacko:


----------



## CertainTurton

smiley330 said:


> I have actually read that spots can be a sign of a BFP, so don't write it off just yet!!
> 
> I am going to try preseed or conceive +, whichever I can hunt down first! Also meant to try temping but keep forgetting, so need to remember or that's going to be useless! What are you trying? (If AF shows)
> 
> My OH definitely thinks i'm mad - he hasn't known about the OPK's until now. Have previously decided against telling him for fear of making things too stressful, lets face it - if both people in the relationship are stressed chances are slim for baby making efforts!! Anyway, have just filled him in... he seems a bit scared :haha: We'll see how proper timetabled :sex: works out for us! Now just to introduce preseed....

:haha: my DH is pretty good he can put up with all the nitty gritty - opks (well i tell him when i have a smiley), preseed, i tend to do it before but he doesn't mind if i do it when hes there. so im quite lucky in that respect. He does say 'is it a bd (baby dancing) day?' so he appears up for it, however if he isnt really in the mood he kind of just gets 'on with it' e.g not much of a prequel if you know what i mean :blush: which is fine (and is where preseed can come in handy) but can get me down a bit sometimes. Does anyone else have this?


----------



## smiley330

Haha, you sounds very much like me! I'm far too much of a control freak and definitely too impatient - not the best mix when ttc!! But yep, he knew this about me a loooong time ago :haha: My oh has been pretty good in that if I say we need to dtd he will oblige, but he probably just thinks i've been randomly picking the days...Well not this month! He is going to be getting a blow by blow account on how my opk's are going! 

I can definitely see your logic with the conceive+ :D

Well I hope you don't need to use all these things, hopefully your BFP is just about to show itself! When are you going to test next?

Hmmm egg whites... thanks :) definitely not heard that one before though!! I wonder who first tries these things and decides that it helps!


----------



## ty11

This is the first and only time I will ever say this - Hurry up AF as I want to get started on the SMEP this month - I know she is lurking!! lol


----------



## MrsFX

Hi all. It's been busy on here today. AF really got me down this month but I'm cd3 today and feel ready for the fight again. This 2 weeks is so much more enjoyable than the tww. 
This month I will follow smep again but I'm going to try to be less stressed by only temping from cd8 to peak and when Af due. 
My softcups and cbfm sticks are in the post. hoping the softcups aren't too scary. already drinking grapefruit juice. Smiley I think lots and lots of fluid will help ewcm. I use concieve plus. Can't think of anything else! If no joy then off to the drs. 
Any tips for reducing stress and obsession o ER the tww?


----------



## MrsFX

I wouldn't try it but here is an egg White link:
https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/eggwhites.htm

My DH is a saint. As time has gone on he has become more supportive over the hairbrained schemes I come up with and bd on demand. I look forward to only bding when we feel like it again.


----------



## ptntly wtg

smiley330 said:


> ... I'm sure there's lots of posts on here but does anyone have any tips for increasing ewcm? Going to get lots of grapefruit juice, just wondered if anyone is doing anything else? (I'm specifically looking for a magic quick fix, so if anyone has this that'd be great :D )

i am taking robitussin (not the one with any letters after it)...it needs to be 100mg of guaifenesin..can increase ewcm...i found the cvs brand, they usually have that one...i dont know if it will work but i also have a cough so i figured it will help both..lol good luck! :flower:


----------



## ptntly wtg

how is everyone doing??? positive opk today..day 13!! FX for all!!!!


----------



## twinkle458

ptntly wtg said:


> how is everyone doing??? positive opk today..day 13!! FX for all!!!!

Hey....I'm feeling out today....only 4 dpo but just don't 'feel' like i'm pregnant....:cry:...hows everyone else doing? xx


----------



## Hopingitwill

CertainTurton said:


> smiley330 said:
> 
> 
> I have actually read that spots can be a sign of a BFP, so don't write it off just yet!!
> 
> I am going to try preseed or conceive +, whichever I can hunt down first! Also meant to try temping but keep forgetting, so need to remember or that's going to be useless! What are you trying? (If AF shows)
> 
> My OH definitely thinks i'm mad - he hasn't known about the OPK's until now. Have previously decided against telling him for fear of making things too stressful, lets face it - if both people in the relationship are stressed chances are slim for baby making efforts!! Anyway, have just filled him in... he seems a bit scared :haha: We'll see how proper timetabled :sex: works out for us! Now just to introduce preseed....
> 
> :haha: my DH is pretty good he can put up with all the nitty gritty - opks (well i tell him when i have a smiley), preseed, i tend to do it before but he doesn't mind if i do it when hes there. so im quite lucky in that respect. He does say 'is it a bd (baby dancing) day?' so he appears up for it, however if he isnt really in the mood he kind of just gets 'on with it' e.g not much of a prequel if you know what i mean :blush: which is fine (and is where preseed can come in handy) but can get me down a bit sometimes. Does anyone else have this?Click to expand...

Def - I think it is different for men in the sense they know they need to deliver the goods (literally) whereas we can just lie there and it can still happen. On some days i am not in the mood but know we have to so I just want it over and done with. I suppose it swings in roundabouts. However if mine is not in the mood he just won't unless I have highlighted i am ov in which case sometimes we leave it on the night and have set the alarm a bit earlier. however i am not a fan of morning bding:blush: but you know on certain days if you are trying to concieve it has to be done or then potentially everything else that has happened prior to that goes out the window if you know what i mean?


----------



## Hopingitwill

*Smiley *- think I will try and hold off until the weekend if i am late and that way i will feel am giving hormones enough time to register - am out of HPT so would need to pop out and buy some 'proper' ones if i am late. Have ordered the internet cheapies so i suppose if AF doesnt show then I will poss use them with FMU but don't think they will get here til at least wed which wouldmeant earliest testing on Thurs. Obviously if OH decided we should test earlier then i won't argue - as long as he buys the test!!!!!

*TY* never thought I would say this to someone on here but I hope your AF turns up!

*Mrs FX* - happy bedding - would love to have the answer to avoiding stress in tww but as you can see from the thread that is not my strength (I did last 10 days without POAS though!) I suggest going on holiday for 2 weeks and chilling in the sun and not taking any tests of any sort with you! Alternitively try to sleep and hibernate for 14 days!!! haha! I am really happy that your DH is indulging your schemes and i agree can't wait for bding to not have 'a purpose'!

*Plenty* - get Bding!!!! FX and baby dust for you!

*Twinkle* - Remember what you said to me stay positive it is not over til AF appears. Remember implantation doesnt happen until after Day 6 so chances are your symptoms will happen after then. But also you might be one of the lucky ones that doesnt get any horrible symptoms - my friend didnt she has only had morning sickness twice in 18 weeks and tiredness in weeks 7-8!

Anyway Good Luck to everyone and keep you FX for me that witch doesn't show tomorrow on AF day or for at least 9 months after!!!!


----------



## dashnbohemian

ptntly wtg said:


> how is everyone doing??? Positive opk today..day 13!! Fx for all!!!!

woohooo! Good luck!


----------



## ptntly wtg

twinkle458 said:


> ptntly wtg said:
> 
> 
> how is everyone doing??? positive opk today..day 13!! FX for all!!!!
> 
> Hey....I'm feeling out today....only 4 dpo but just don't 'feel' like i'm pregnant....:cry:...hows everyone else doing? xxClick to expand...

you are not out till AF shows...stay positive!!!


----------



## kbkb

Hopingitwill said:


> :witch:
> 
> 
> smiley330 said:
> 
> 
> Not too sure really, usually its around CD14 which will be next Thursday (Aaaaaaggggeeesss away!!!) - but if my cycle decides go a bit mental again it could be any time! I would like it to be earlier, but i don't think it will be - no matter how much I keep saying it... Oh well. At least I can start poas soon to find out when I might Ov - getting withdrawl symptoms :haha:
> 
> *Smiley* -Just go and use a cheapy so you don't suffer the ill effects of withdrawal POAS! Have you added your names to the June testers list - Quite a few people on there getting BFP's - perhaps their lucky baby dust will spread! Still got some ewcm I did an OPK just in case my body was doing something wierd that it shouldn't be but was neg. Boobs arnt hurting but getting a few spots which normally signals :witch: have not read anywhere that spots is a sign of a BFP (perhaps if by some miracle i am we can add it to the long list of possible pregnancy symptoms that match AF symptoms!!!!) Just want to fast forward to the weekend so I know where I stand!
> What you planning on using alongside SMEP - conceive +, temping?
> 
> KBKB - Sorry to hear you are not feeling great, but you have a fantastic reason not too! Don't worry about the :wine: I am sure here on the forum we will continue to celebrate BFN's (although this month i know there won't be many!) with plenty and an extra glass especially for you!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Have a glass on me girls!! Enjoy your BDing ;) and fx for you , hopingitwill!!:happydance:


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning Ladies! How are we all today? 

Kbkb, Im loving your little tickers, do you know you rough due date yet? Hope you aren't feeling too sick.

ptntly - better get to it ;) It is exciting when you get that positive opk isnt it? 

twinkle458 - :hugs: we all have moments like that but its still early days and remember sometimes no symptoms is a good thing! 

AFM - I'm feeling in a bit of a better mood today. CD9 so not a particularly exciting day...but nevermind. Still have a feeling my body is going to be annoying this month and going to ovulate when Im away from DH but FX we can get enough :sex: in anyway. Although have just been informed by DH that my father in law will be staying with us on Fri and Mon night - will have to be super quiet... :blush:


----------



## smiley330

Good Morning!

Thanks for that link MrsFX - probably wont be trying that either. I'm heading out into town today with a list of herbs and vitamins to pick up :D I WILL produce lots of ewcm this month!!! 

Hope everyone is feeling positive today, BFP's will soon be rolling in!

xxx


----------



## kbkb

CertainTurton said:


> Morning Ladies! How are we all today?
> 
> Kbkb, Im loving your little tickers, do you know you rough due date yet? Hope you aren't feeling too sick.
> 
> ptntly - better get to it ;) It is exciting when you get that positive opk isnt it?
> 
> twinkle458 - :hugs: we all have moments like that but its still early days and remember sometimes no symptoms is a good thing!
> 
> AFM - I'm feeling in a bit of a better mood today. CD9 so not a particularly exciting day...but nevermind. Still have a feeling my body is going to be annoying this month and going to ovulate when Im away from DH but FX we can get enough :sex: in anyway. Although have just been informed by DH that my father in law will be staying with us on Fri and Mon night - will have to be super quiet... :blush:


Haha, thats funny Certain...BD with FIL in the house (shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ). the hush hush nature may make it morefun!
thanks for the concern, i feel fine now....i think feb 9-11 is what the online calculators threw up as due date, but will know for sure after the scans!:thumbup:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hey ladies, how are you all? Im having a low day today:shrug: Im cd14 and still no positive...i know i have to be patient but its all this waiting!!


----------



## smiley330

*Mummy2Corban* - Hello! Don't feel low, you may only be a day away from a positive! When do you normally get it? I totally understand though, the waiting drives me mad, there's just so much waiting in ttc!!!

*kbkb* - When will you be having scans? 

*Certain* - Haha, that is annoying having FIL in the house in the peak of ttc - oh well, these things have to happen! 

So to add to my list of things trying new things month - Evening Primrose oil, Omega 3, Grapefruit juice, lots of green tea and cutting out all caffeine. Which is going to be so hard, i have a small (ok quite big) addiction to diet coke and coffee... I can feel a headache coming on already!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

im sure it will be positive soon enough.... just needed to air that this morning! Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## CertainTurton

Mummy2Corban said:


> im sure it will be positive soon enough.... just needed to air that this morning! Thank you:thumbup:

Lots of luck to get a pos opk soon!!


----------



## ptntly wtg

feeling like i am already out this month...yesterday was cd13 +opk..OH was sick and we did not bd...we did on cd 8,10,12...i hope he is better today but i already feel like this month is a loss......:sad2:


----------



## smiley330

ptntly wtg said:


> feeling like i am already out this month...yesterday was cd13 +opk..OH was sick and we did not bd...we did on cd 8,10,12...i hope he is better today but i already feel like this month is a loss......:sad2:

Nooo don't feel out hun :hugs: if you've bd those days leading up to +opk then you still have loads of chance!!! Hopefully he is feeling a bit better today and you can get a bd in this evening as well, but really - if you've managed those days already you are in with a great chance!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

CertainTurton said:


> Mummy2Corban said:
> 
> 
> im sure it will be positive soon enough.... just needed to air that this morning! Thank you:thumbup:
> 
> Lots of luck to get a pos opk soon!!Click to expand...

Thank you! Fingers crossed ill have one in the next few days!


----------



## CertainTurton

smiley330 said:


> ptntly wtg said:
> 
> 
> feeling like i am already out this month...yesterday was cd13 +opk..OH was sick and we did not bd...we did on cd 8,10,12...i hope he is better today but i already feel like this month is a loss......:sad2:
> 
> Nooo don't feel out hun :hugs: if you've bd those days leading up to +opk then you still have loads of chance!!! Hopefully he is feeling a bit better today and you can get a bd in this evening as well, but really - if you've managed those days already you are in with a great chance!Click to expand...

Totally agree with Smiley! The :spermy: can live for up to 5 days so you have lots of chance, esp if you manage to do it today and/or tomorrow. Remember the eggy is release 12-48hrs after pos opk so it may not even be there waiting yet! :hugs:


----------



## ptntly wtg

SMILEY AND CERTAIN--thanks so much for the confidence...after so long it feels like it is never happening...i needed a boost from you girls :hugs:...thank you...how are you???


----------



## smiley330

Ah that's ok, was only saying what it true though - you really do have a great chance of conceiving this month based on the days you've bd already! It will happen and hopefully it's this cycle! Really hope you get your BFP :hugs:

I'm ok thank you, just on one of those days waiting to properly get started! Enjoying my green tea though.... :sick:


----------



## ptntly wtg

smiley330 said:


> Ah that's ok, was only saying what it true though - you really do have a great chance of conceiving this month based on the days you've bd already! It will happen and hopefully it's this cycle! Really hope you get your BFP :hugs:
> 
> I'm ok thank you, just on one of those days waiting to properly get started! Enjoying my green tea though.... :sick:


:hugs: enjoy the tea....i practically drank a bottle of robitussin to increase ewcm (read something online about it) ...at least my cough went away lol...you ladies are right...i know there is a good chance and i have to stay positive for that bfp...thanks :winkwink:


----------



## sprouty

Hi girls!! I am about 9dpo, just had cramps that lasted a minute. decided to fish out some cm just for fun:haha: and it was blood tinged!!! possible implantation bleed??? checked a few minutes later and nada... cm just a little darker than usual..... i haven't really been checking cm often, only once a few hours ago and there was nothing.... is it possible i scratched myself? lol, maybe my IC imaginary lines aren't so imaginary after all???


----------



## Hopingitwill

kbkb said:


> CertainTurton said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies! How are we all today?
> 
> Kbkb, Im loving your little tickers, do you know you rough due date yet? Hope you aren't feeling too sick.
> 
> ptntly - better get to it ;) It is exciting when you get that positive opk isnt it?
> 
> twinkle458 - :hugs: we all have moments like that but its still early days and remember sometimes no symptoms is a good thing!
> 
> AFM - I'm feeling in a bit of a better mood today. CD9 so not a particularly exciting day...but nevermind. Still have a feeling my body is going to be annoying this month and going to ovulate when Im away from DH but FX we can get enough :sex: in anyway. Although have just been informed by DH that my father in law will be staying with us on Fri and Mon night - will have to be super quiet... :blush:
> 
> 
> Haha, thats funny Certain...BD with FIL in the house (shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ). the hush hush nature may make it morefun!
> thanks for the concern, i feel fine now....i think feb 9-11 is what the online calculators threw up as due date, but will know for sure after the scans!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Hey KBKB - You might be having your baby on my birthday!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Hopingitwill

*Smiley* - Just so you know have read somewhere evening primrose can change (think it might lengthen) your cycle so just make sure you test carefully for OPK and AF due date might change too! Love the walking Holland and barratt store you have become. What with all my pharmaceauticals and your herbs we could open our own TTC shop! Now we njust need our BFP!!!

*Mummy2corben* - At keast this side of Pos you get the bding. Think TWW is worse. Hang in there it will come and am sure your eggy will hopefully get caught!!! 

Certain - We had quiet sex last month as was done for the whole of my fertile week at my mums house with my aunt next door! it did add a fun element with quiet giggles and lots of ssshhhhhhh!


----------



## Hopingitwill

*ptntly wtg* - Remeber it is better to have the spermy waiting as they live longer so bedding before is better than missing bedding after as the egg has limited lifespan. You still have a fantastic chance so stay positive!
*
Sprouty* - Sounds really positive. Maybe you will be our second BFP and will be joining KBKB as bump buddies (think she needs one as she must be feeling lonely- I am trying to remedy that haha!). Keep us posted - are you planning on testing tomorrow i.e. you a POAS addict.

I am still hanging in there AF due today but so far not appeared. However got cramps and that feeling that it is very imminent. TMI -Have had to go to toilet a few times as keep thinking i have started but so far just cm very similar to ewcm. No tests in house so cant test either. Was thinking that being ill earlier in month maybe put my ov date back and also af. I just need to know either way now as is driving me wild. On the positive my BB theremometer srrived today so will start using tomorrow.

Back at work today - had BaB withdrawal symptoms from you guys!!!!

Hope everyone is ok. Keep your fingers crossed that my af stays away!


----------



## sprouty

haha I really am addicted!!! I POAS a total of 3 times today cuz i think I see something! no way a camera will catch what my eyes do, and my mind is probably just playing wishful thinking tricks... my eyesight is terrible so its easy to fill in the blanks, eh, at least im having fun walking around with my sticks all day.... 
Kbkb- February babies are awesome, hoping we'll all join you soon!!!!!!!


----------



## ptntly wtg

Hopingitwill said:


> *ptntly wtg* - Remeber it is better to have the spermy waiting as they live longer so bedding before is better than missing bedding after as the egg has limited lifespan. You still have a fantastic chance so stay positive!
> *
> Sprouty* - Sounds really positive. Maybe you will be our second BFP and will be joining KBKB as bump buddies (think she needs one as she must be feeling lonely- I am trying to remedy that haha!). Keep us posted - are you planning on testing tomorrow i.e. you a POAS addict.
> 
> I am still hanging in there AF due today but so far not appeared. However got cramps and that feeling that it is very imminent. TMI -Have had to go to toilet a few times as keep thinking i have started but so far just cm very similar to ewcm. No tests in house so cant test either. Was thinking that being ill earlier in month maybe put my ov date back and also af. I just need to know either way now as is driving me wild. On the positive my BB theremometer srrived today so will start using tomorrow.
> 
> Back at work today - had BaB withdrawal symptoms from you guys!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Keep your fingers crossed that my af stays away!

thank you so much...OH is feeling better so we got the BD on..lol....FX, FX, FX for you!!


----------



## sprouty

ptnlywtg- ENJOY :):dust: !!!


----------



## ann89

Hey just wanted to let you know. I can't get on my old user name "anna_marie".


----------



## kbkb

Hello Ladies- Sorry for not checking in more -I have been feeling very exhausted lately ( but I really miss you all, so try to check in whenever I can :))

Hopingitwill- how late are you? If AF hasnt come, :test:!!! you've shown admirable restraint until now. but its time!!!! cmon !
You're a Feb born too, how cool! My hubby and I are Feb born , so we are very excited about baby due date in feb...Though its going to be a barren rest of the year :haha: Definitely need you to jump on the bfp bandwagon, :test: :test: :test:!
Ptntly waiting- Glad you got BDing in! good luck
Sprouty- sounding good ,could defi be implantation! :dance: let us know how the test goes.
Smiley- :flower: Glad u chucked :coffee:! You're right to do it- caffeine is a fertility killer....Green tea rocks.

AFM-scans due in first week of July.....yawwwwn. :coffee: waiting...Nothing to do but eat healthy until then! 
I dont like the 1st trimester forums, all a bit boring. This one's so much more fun !


----------



## ptntly wtg

kbkb said:


> Hello Ladies- Sorry for not checking in more -I have been feeling very exhausted lately ( but I really miss you all, so try to check in whenever I can :))
> 
> Hopingitwill- how late are you? If AF hasnt come, :test:!!! you've shown admirable restraint until now. but its time!!!! cmon !
> You're a Feb born too, how cool! My hubby and I are Feb born , so we are very excited about baby due date in feb...Though its going to be a barren rest of the year :haha: Definitely need you to jump on the bfp bandwagon, :test: :test: :test:!
> Ptntly waiting- Glad you got BDing in! good luck
> Sprouty- sounding good ,could defi be implantation! :dance: let us know how the test goes.
> Smiley- :flower: Glad u chucked :coffee:! You're right to do it- caffeine is a fertility killer....Green tea rocks.
> 
> AFM-scans due in first week of July.....yawwwwn. :coffee: waiting...Nothing to do but eat healthy until then!
> I dont like the 1st trimester forums, all a bit boring. This one's so much more fun !

thanks for checking in...i am glad you are doing well....knowing smep worked for you brings so much positive energy and hope to this thread..:hugs: be well!!


----------



## smiley330

Afternoon everyone! :wave:

*sprouty* - Oooh exciting, good luck for when you test!! Would be great if we can get another BFP out here :D
*
Hopingitwill* - How are you? I didn't know that EPO did that, just did a google search and think it might shorten my cycle? Not sure, but will definitely keep on top of the OPK'ing to make sure I don't miss Ov. As last month my cycle went off on one, I was going to keep an eye on it this month but this is all the more reason to, so thanks! Any sign of AF for you? I hope not!! 

*ptntly wtg* - Glad your OH was feeling better and you were able to get a bd in!! That's got to put you on a very positive start for the tww! 

*kbkb* - Yay, glad we haven't lost you to the 1st trimester board :D It's nice to have you still here! Gosh, your scan will be here in no time!!! 

*Certain* - Haven't seen you about too much recently? Hope everything is ok and bd plans are going well :hugs:

*AFM* - Nothing to report, except that I told my OH I was cutting out all caffeine (whilst smugly drinking a cup of green tea) he delightfully informed me that green tea actually still has caffeine in :dohh: - I just told him it was the good caffeine (if there is such a thing) and walked off before he could respond.... Fallen at the first hurdle it would seem!!


----------



## kbkb

green tea has very mild caffeine. neutralized by polyphenols which are big anti oxidants and fertility boosters!!! tell him ;)


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> green tea has very mild caffeine. neutralized by polyphenols which are big anti oxidants and fertility boosters!!! tell him ;)

This is the answer I wanted to come back with!! Thanks! 

(See, good caffeine :D)


----------



## Kimbre

hi ladies. im 11 DPO today tested yesterday and this morning... looks like faint evaps but could just be wishful thinking and straining of the eyes! lol 

hope that everyone is doing well!


----------



## Aliciatm

Same here kimber tested this noting swore I saw faint evaporate lol... Oh well I'm retesting Friday check out my strange symptom thread to check out my symptoms


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hi everyone - my HPT (IC) arrived today so when I got back from work i took one. Still a BFN. AF still not shown nipples not sore but still got CM. Think i will test again with FMU next couple of days if AF doesnt show and then will buy a digi at weekend. Finding it harder than in tww as because AF is late everyday that passes am getting hope up and keep running to toilet to check it hasnt started. Infact running to toilet to check she hasnt arrived is taking over my POAS addicition!!!! Anyway trying to keep hopes up but feeling some cramps so starting to get dispondent. Glad to hear people are back in serious bding mode though and up for next cycle!

KBKB - have started a thread in hope of finding some hopeful news - *Called BPF help -when did you find out you were pregnant *(spelt BFP wrong!) on tiltle - how embarrasing!!! JJust hoping other will say that takes them a few days after AF to show rather than DPO days as i am not completeley sure when i ov - could be 1 of 3 days. Will you go and post on it to bump it up for me? Thanks Hun 

Found this link earlier - dont know if others have seen but got some statistics on success of SMEP - thought you guys might want to check it out as some months a quarter of people have gotten BFP's so if this were to transalate across to this thread it could be quite a number. Title is: Sperm Meets Egg Plan Chart/Stats *New 2011*

Anyway hope everyone is ok. Thanks for listening girls this is def the most supportive thread for me on BaB!


----------



## smiley330

*Hopingitwill* - If you look on the pregnancy test forum, there is a lady in there (Miss Zoie or something similar) who has only just got her BFP at like 30dpo and 18 or so days late for AF (the title is similarly worded to that) - I was glued to it whilst trying to keep hope for myself last cycle! It really does give you hope though! Good luck!! 

Also, I have to giggle at BFP being spelt wrong :D - you can change it if you wanted though, just click edit on your first post and click advance edit or something like that.... Although I quite like it as BPF. :flower:

P.S - Thanks for that link, going to go read up on success rates now!!


----------



## smiley330

*Aliciatm & Kimbre* - FX this is the start of your BFP's!!! :D


----------



## Hopingitwill

smiley330 said:


> *Hopingitwill* - If you look on the pregnancy test forum, there is a lady in there (Miss Zoie or something similar) who has only just got her BFP at like 30dpo and 18 or so days late for AF (the title is similarly worded to that) - I was glued to it whilst trying to keep hope for myself last cycle! It really does give you hope though! Good luck!!
> 
> Also, I have to giggle at BFP being spelt wrong :D - you can change it if you wanted though, just click edit on your first post and click advance edit or something like that.... Although I quite like it as BPF. :flower:
> 
> P.S - Thanks for that link, going to go read up on success rates now!!

Going to leave it in hope it attracts interest as people think 'What does it stand for!!! Any suggestions - Big Panic Forum?:happydance:


----------



## MrsFX

Hoping it will: good luck, it is a horrible feeling to be late but keep doing what you need to to keep sane. I really hope u get a positive soon. Good idea re:thread and the links look useful. 

Smiley: hows the ewcm coming along? I'm drinking loads of grapefruit juice but on cd 5 so can't really tell. 

AFM. Nothing to report. I have found not temping like a demon has helped my stress alittle. I'm also focusing on health and weight loss. I Am going to be a bridesmaid in august and have to wear a dress I last wore 5 years ago. I had been hoping that I wouldn't be able to fit into it but no excuse right now so I'd better get in shape.im Normally really good in the first 2 weeks butt rubbish at eating well and exercising in the tww.


----------



## smiley330

Haha, Big panic forum sounds good :D

*MrsFX* - Not really seeing any difference yet, but only just got rid of AF so i'm hoping in the next few days i'll see gallons of it :haha: On CD6 now though so got a bit of a way as well. 

Does anyone else take Evening Primrose Oil? Are you meant to stop taking it once you've O'ed? I can't seem to get confirmation of this anywhere :shrug:

I'm also starting to concentrate on my diet and forcing myself to exercise again.. i'd completely thrown in out the window last few months as I was hoping to be pregnant and not have to worry... *humph* but it is giving me something else to focus on which i suppose is a good thing! So i've said goodbye to carbs for a little while :cry:


----------



## MrsFX

Just rejected a chocolate magnum ice-cream! Something else to obsess over!


----------



## IGotBabyFever

hoping- Ive got everything crossed that this is leading up to your bfp!! I will definetly have you in my prayers!!
Smiley-I believe we are on the same cd since af showed up early for me this past cycle...she just left yesterday!thankfully :haha: now I can start smep again and with the smiley opk this time!Im so excited! how are you feeling today?


----------



## ptntly wtg

smiley330 said:


> Haha, Big panic forum sounds good :D
> 
> *MrsFX* - Not really seeing any difference yet, but only just got rid of AF so i'm hoping in the next few days i'll see gallons of it :haha: On CD6 now though so got a bit of a way as well.
> 
> Does anyone else take Evening Primrose Oil? Are you meant to stop taking it once you've O'ed? I can't seem to get confirmation of this anywhere :shrug:
> 
> I'm also starting to concentrate on my diet and forcing myself to exercise again.. i'd completely thrown in out the window last few months as I was hoping to be pregnant and not have to worry... *humph* but it is giving me something else to focus on which i suppose is a good thing! So i've said goodbye to carbs for a little while :cry:

i took epo up until the day i got a positive on opk...i think you can take it your whole cycle but i have heard it is better to stop when you get your +opk...exercising is great...it keeps your head clear and busy..especially during the tww:flower:


----------



## ptntly wtg

Hopingitwill said:


> smiley330 said:
> 
> 
> *Hopingitwill* - If you look on the pregnancy test forum, there is a lady in there (Miss Zoie or something similar) who has only just got her BFP at like 30dpo and 18 or so days late for AF (the title is similarly worded to that) - I was glued to it whilst trying to keep hope for myself last cycle! It really does give you hope though! Good luck!!
> 
> Also, I have to giggle at BFP being spelt wrong :D - you can change it if you wanted though, just click edit on your first post and click advance edit or something like that.... Although I quite like it as BPF. :flower:
> 
> P.S - Thanks for that link, going to go read up on success rates now!!
> 
> Going to leave it in hope it attracts interest as people think 'What does it stand for!!! Any suggestions - Big Panic Forum?:happydance:Click to expand...

i still have fx for you...it is not over until AF comes so hang in there!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Smiley - check out this thread -Evening Primrose Oil. According to it it def makes you Ov early but apparently you should stop taking it after you Ov as it makes your uterus contract or something. Check it out anyway.

Mrs FX - Good luck with both bding and weight loss. I could do with losing some too as want to go on holiday over summer. Am hoping will have an excuse in form of a BFN to not have to worry Haha!!

Igotbabyfever & ptnly - thanks for your prayers and Fx. Got cramps now so really need them as not feeling positive at min! I think thread could do with another BFP so hoping it will be and that it then spreads to you all!

Thanks all of you for your support.... would be going even more mad without you all! Hope it happens for us all and we can start a SMEP bump buddies thread!!!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Just researched and learnt something that has made me doubtful. I didn't realize that if I ov late then period would be due latest hence might not be late at all as was not temping so unsure when I ov got what I thought was a pos opk on the tues but also had when I tested out of interest on the thurs and fri! Gutted!


----------



## sprouty

Ahhh girls, 10DPO and :bfp::headspin:!!!!! I can even see the line from far away, tested with IC from ebay this morn and slight barely there squinter, few hours later, found an old dollar store test and the line showed up right away, no squinting necessary! I didn't have time for it to sink in bc DH decided to play a joke on me and swear he doesn't see anything! I was convincing him, shoving it in his face at all distances, and ten minutes later as im near tears thinking im crazy he says 'just kidding its definitely there, want tea?' wow.

Symptoms: 3DPO- now: constant fever 99.3-99.6 (Red flag!). Feel hot and tired. Not sick though. Rash on chest from sitting in the sun for 10 min, still hasn't dissappeared. 
8DPO- (.) (.) are crazy sore, were a little before but now can't take bra off. 
Im a 34A and DH said my nipples are now half the size of my whole bb LOL 
9DPO- crampy (pinchy, not like af), blood tinged cm for a min.
10DPO- my face is SHINY!!! woke up today and said, by the end of the day, im totally getting my :bfp:, YAY! 

I actually ordered 50 IC's from ebay (wondfo) that should arrive in few days. Anyone want? I'm all peed out!!! :wacko:

Good luck girls, this is an awesome month for BFP, Horray for February babies!!!


----------



## sprouty

Hopingitwill- Don't get discouraged! Thats actually why I didn't get my bfp last month, I bd every night until what i thought was ewcm, then stopped for a week! I O'd one week late and af came a week late... As long as you continued to BD even after your +opk, your chances are super good! Praying for more bump buddies!!!


----------



## Kimbre

awww congrats sprouty. how long have you been trying?


----------



## sprouty

2nd month!! 2 has always been my lucky number :) my first line this morning looked like a super faint evap too, and now im sure it wasn't just my imagination, so be positive, praying for your BFP any day now!!!!!


----------



## Aliciatm

sprouty im so happy for you :)


----------



## Aliciatm

smiley thanks.. having strange symtoms.. usually really bad cramping.. a week before up until day of af.. not this week. non in sight just twinges in belly .. weird sensation


----------



## ptntly wtg

sprouty said:


> Ahhh girls, 10DPO and :bfp::headspin:!!!!! I can even see the line from far away, tested with IC from ebay this morn and slight barely there squinter, few hours later, found an old dollar store test and the line showed up right away, no squinting necessary! I didn't have time for it to sink in bc DH decided to play a joke on me and swear he doesn't see anything! I was convincing him, shoving it in his face at all distances, and ten minutes later as im near tears thinking im crazy he says 'just kidding its definitely there, want tea?' wow.
> 
> Symptoms: 3DPO- now: constant fever 99.3-99.6 (Red flag!). Feel hot and tired. Not sick though. Rash on chest from sitting in the sun for 10 min, still hasn't dissappeared.
> 8DPO- (.) (.) are crazy sore, were a little before but now can't take bra off.
> Im a 34A and DH said my nipples are now half the size of my whole bb LOL
> 9DPO- crampy (pinchy, not like af), blood tinged cm for a min.
> 10DPO- my face is SHINY!!! woke up today and said, by the end of the day, im totally getting my :bfp:, YAY!
> 
> I actually ordered 50 IC's from ebay (wondfo) that should arrive in few days. Anyone want? I'm all peed out!!! :wacko:
> 
> Good luck girls, this is an awesome month for BFP, Horray for February babies!!!

congrats!!!! i am loving the BFP's on here...lets keep em rolling in!!! congrats again!!!! :flower:


----------



## soxfan

CONGRATULATIONS SPROUTY!! How awesome!! I'm 11dpo and af is due today. I thought I was out of the game, but you've given me renewed hope! I tested yesterday with an IC (not FMU), and it was negative. Now I wished I had tested this AM! I do think I'm out of the game this cycle, but I'm hoping not. Huge congratulations again. That's awesome!


----------



## kbkb

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: CONGRATULATIONS SPROUTY!!!!
that is fantastic news!

Join the February babies club!


----------



## kbkb

Hopingitwill said:


> Hi everyone - my HPT (IC) arrived today so when I got back from work i took one. Still a BFN. AF still not shown nipples not sore but still got CM. Think i will test again with FMU next couple of days if AF doesnt show and then will buy a digi at weekend. Finding it harder than in tww as because AF is late everyday that passes am getting hope up and keep running to toilet to check it hasnt started. Infact running to toilet to check she hasnt arrived is taking over my POAS addicition!!!! Anyway trying to keep hopes up but feeling some cramps so starting to get dispondent. Glad to hear people are back in serious bding mode though and up for next cycle!
> 
> KBKB - have started a thread in hope of finding some hopeful news - *Called BPF help -when did you find out you were pregnant *(spelt BFP wrong!) on tiltle - how embarrasing!!! JJust hoping other will say that takes them a few days after AF to show rather than DPO days as i am not completeley sure when i ov - could be 1 of 3 days. Will you go and post on it to bump it up for me? Thanks Hun
> 
> Found this link earlier - dont know if others have seen but got some statistics on success of SMEP - thought you guys might want to check it out as some months a quarter of people have gotten BFP's so if this were to transalate across to this thread it could be quite a number. Title is: Sperm Meets Egg Plan Chart/Stats *New 2011*
> 
> Anyway hope everyone is ok. Thanks for listening girls this is def the most supportive thread for me on BaB!

Keep the faith, Hopingitwill!!! :dance: :dance: I am sensing a big flashing bfp coming. I am going now to look for the BIG PANIC 
FORUM thread! Lol..

MrsFX- You going to just slink into that dress! so keep up the good work! Diss the thermometer!

Smiley- I discontinued EPO because i have heard all kinds of mixed reports...If you're taking it, defi stop after O


----------



## MrsFX

Thanks kbkb, Anything to take my mind off of the tww. 
Congratulations Sprouty. You lucky thing. What a great surprise at 10dpo!! 

AFM cd 6. Cbfm asked for a stick!! My sticks are waiting for collection at the postoffice!! Had to give it one from last month. Think I had it fooled!! Picking up my cbfm sticks and softcups today! Eek!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Congratulations sprouty. Happy 9&9 months! Kbkb- younow have a bump buddy!


----------



## smiley330

YAY!!! Congratulations Sprouty :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:

It's so nice to come on and see a flashing :bfp: :happydance:

*IGotBabyFever* - Oh yes, we are on the same cd :D I'm good thank you, just glad to be getting into smep and starting the bd'ing tomorrow! How are you? I'm feeling quite positive about his cycle (but then i'm always positive at the start!!)

*Hopingitwill* - How are you? Any sign of AF? I have my fx that we will be using that lovely button for you soon!! Yeh if you ov late then AF will be due later, so hopefully that's good news and it means you've still got loads of time to get that bfp in!! 

Thanks for the info girls on EPO, will have a good read up of it today. 

Got a question about OPK's now - What time of the day do you test? do you test more than once? and what OPK's are you using? Just trying to work out when I should be testing with the ic I have. I think the digital smiley ones are good to use with fmu (correct me if im wrong?) - but not sure about the others!

Anyway, congratulations again sprouty!!! So happy for you!!! Come on ladies, let's turn this SMEP ttc thread into a SMEP bumps thread! :flower:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> YAY!!! Congratulations Sprouty :bfp :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:
> 
> It's so nice to come on and see a flashing :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> *IGotBabyFever* - Oh yes, we are on the same cd :D I'm good thank you, just glad to be getting into smep and starting the bd'ing tomorrow! How are you? I'm feeling quite positive about his cycle (but then i'm always positive at the start!!)
> 
> *Hopingitwill* - How are you? Any sign of AF? I have my fx that we will be using that lovely button for you soon!! Yeh if you ov late then AF will be due later, so hopefully that's good news and it means you've still got loads of time to get that bfp in!!
> 
> Thanks for the info girls on EPO, will have a good read up of it today.
> 
> Got a question about OPK's now - What time of the day do you test? do you test more than once? and what OPK's are you using? Just trying to work out when I should be testing with the ic I have. I think the digital smiley ones are good to use with fmu (correct me if im wrong?) - but not sure about the others!
> 
> Anyway, congratulations again sprouty!!! So happy for you!!! Come on ladies, let's turn this SMEP ttc thread into a SMEP bumps thread! :flower:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Very glad to have a bump buddy....here's to more!!!


----------



## CertainTurton

sprouty said:


> Ahhh girls, 10DPO and :bfp::headspin:!!!!! I can even see the line from far away, tested with IC from ebay this morn and slight barely there squinter, few hours later, found an old dollar store test and the line showed up right away, no squinting necessary! I didn't have time for it to sink in bc DH decided to play a joke on me and swear he doesn't see anything! I was convincing him, shoving it in his face at all distances, and ten minutes later as im near tears thinking im crazy he says 'just kidding its definitely there, want tea?' wow.
> 
> Symptoms: 3DPO- now: constant fever 99.3-99.6 (Red flag!). Feel hot and tired. Not sick though. Rash on chest from sitting in the sun for 10 min, still hasn't dissappeared.
> 8DPO- (.) (.) are crazy sore, were a little before but now can't take bra off.
> Im a 34A and DH said my nipples are now half the size of my whole bb LOL
> 9DPO- crampy (pinchy, not like af), blood tinged cm for a min.
> 10DPO- my face is SHINY!!! woke up today and said, by the end of the day, im totally getting my :bfp:, YAY!
> 
> I actually ordered 50 IC's from ebay (wondfo) that should arrive in few days. Anyone want? I'm all peed out!!! :wacko:
> 
> Good luck girls, this is an awesome month for BFP, Horray for February babies!!!

WOOOOO :bfp: Congratulations!! So happy for you and so lucky on your 2nd month :) :hugs:


----------



## CertainTurton

So Good Morning ladies! Sorry for being a bit out of the loop recently, just been really busy at work! Was lovely to come on ths morn and see lots of flashing BFPs!!

Hopingitwill - I still have my FX for you! It still sounding good. You will always have the same LP so if its normally 14 days and you ovulate later you will still have to wait 14 days until your AF. :(

Soxfan- shame about the bfn but you should def test tomorrow with FMU and see - keep us updated and lots of dust to you :hugs:

MrsFX- I am sure you will be able to get into the dress no probs! I am also losing weight at the mo. I joined slimming world a month ago and i think its great! I've got my weekly weigh in tonight...eeek!

Smiley - I too have heard mixed reports about primrose oil but I think it is well documented that you should stop taking it after ov - it can also be used by overdue ladies to induce labour( the uterus contracts) so best to avoid it i think., it could cause early MC! Re the ovu tests, some ladies test twice a day but with my CB I just do it with FMU. I know you can soemtimes miss a surge which is why some people do it in the morn and afternoon but either way you should have not peed for 4 hours before. Good Luck (ps. would def recommend getting a CB digi...love smiley faces)

AFM - so here i am on cd11, we have managed to :sex: on cd 8 and 10 so going well so far. Although it is now turning out to be a bit complicated... I am going away today for the weekend but Ive managed to persuade DH to come to my sisters (staying there before we leave) with me tonight so we can DTD tomorrow morning before we leave :blush: thus covering cd12, then I will be back on Sunday eve (cd14) so we can to it then too, however that is now when FIL will be staying at our house...so basically we have 2 days of hush hush :sex:...humph! 
Im also confused about my ov...I have been using opks since cd6 and havent had my smiley yet. Im not worried about it as its only cd11 but (and i know you shouldn't look) the lines on the stick to tend to get darker as ov approaches and this month so far it was quite dark on cd7 but has since then got steadily fainter and fainter and today it was barely there! Do you think I could poss have ov really early!?! or will I have another surge later? Im confused :( TMI WARNING I did have some wierd CM yesterday eve when i wiped..kind of white/clear jelly, not quite stretchy like EWCM is supposed to be..hmmmmm. What do you ladies (my fountains of knowledge and advice) think?


----------



## kbkb

CertainTurton said:


> So Good Morning ladies! Sorry for being a bit out of the loop recently, just been really busy at work! Was lovely to come on ths morn and see lots of flashing BFPs!!
> 
> Hopingitwill - I still have my FX for you! It still sounding good. You will always have the same LP so if its normally 14 days and you ovulate later you will still have to wait 14 days until your AF. :(
> 
> Soxfan- shame about the bfn but you should def test tomorrow with FMU and see - keep us updated and lots of dust to you :hugs:
> 
> MrsFX- I am sure you will be able to get into the dress no probs! I am also losing weight at the mo. I joined slimming world a month ago and i think its great! I've got my weekly weigh in tonight...eeek!
> 
> Smiley - I too have heard mixed reports about primrose oil but I think it is well documented that you should stop taking it after ov - it can also be used by overdue ladies to induce labour( the uterus contracts) so best to avoid it i think., it could cause early MC! Re the ovu tests, some ladies test twice a day but with my CB I just do it with FMU. I know you can soemtimes miss a surge which is why some people do it in the morn and afternoon but either way you should have not peed for 4 hours before. Good Luck (ps. would def recommend getting a CB digi...love smiley faces)
> 
> AFM - so here i am on cd11, we have managed to :sex: on cd 8 and 10 so going well so far. Although it is now turning out to be a bit complicated... I am going away today for the weekend but Ive managed to persuade DH to come to my sisters (staying there before we leave) with me tonight so we can DTD tomorrow morning before we leave :blush: thus covering cd12, then I will be back on Sunday eve (cd14) so we can to it then too, however that is now when FIL will be staying at our house...so basically we have 2 days of hush hush :sex:...humph!
> Im also confused about my ov...I have been using opks since cd6 and havent had my smiley yet. Im not worried about it as its only cd11 but (and i know you shouldn't look) the lines on the stick to tend to get darker as ov approaches and this month so far it was quite dark on cd7 but has since then got steadily fainter and fainter and today it was barely there! Do you think I could poss have ov really early!?! or will I have another surge later? Im confused :( TMI WARNING I did have some wierd CM yesterday eve when i wiped..kind of white/clear jelly, not quite stretchy like EWCM is supposed to be..hmmmmm. What do you ladies (my fountains of knowledge and advice) think?

Certain- ANY CM clear and colourless or watery is good (i think , only because that's how I timed BD :)) ...whitish is not fertile...i dont think any of us gets EWCM, guess thats only for mr google :haha:


----------



## CertainTurton

[/QUOTE]

Certain- ANY CM clear and colourless or watery is good (i think , only because that's how I timed BD :)) ...whitish is not fertile...i dont think any of us gets EWCM, guess thats only for mr google :haha:[/QUOTE]

Thats good, although Im confused why I havent had a pos opk if i am fertile/ovu...oh well will stick with the every other day for now and see how it goes. Hopefully it will be enough.
.


----------



## smiley330

Hi CertainTurton! 

Thanks for that, I have got some clearblue smileys so will be using those as well, just have a load of IC opk's and not really sure when I should be using those to test. And only really wanted to use the smiley ones to confirm my suspicians from the ic's! Good to know that you have used yours in the morning without any trouble!

Don't worry about the line getting faint... I've read up quite a bit recently (all I seem to be doing!) that some women can get lines that fluctuate between darker and faint until they finally get their actual positive OPK and the surge. So I don't think you've missed O, and your surge is yet to come! :D


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey guys tried with fmu and still BFN (IC again supposed to be ultra sensitive and measure 10 of hcg)- Feeling like crap if i am honest. Just phoned hubby who went ' you'll never guess who is pregnant now?' Not what i needed to hear - especially as i would have liked to answer him with "ME!!" One of our friends is now pregnant for the 3rd time and only be married 2 years. This is her thrid unplanned and will now have 3 under 4! His cousin also had a baby this week. I am happy for them all dont get me wrong- but feel crap because it is happening for everyone around me whetehter they want it or not and for me nothing!. Still having cramps but really feel like AF stirings now and cm seems to be drying up. Am worried now about if i Ovulated late that i didn't bed enough as I had positive OPK on the Tuesday 24th. I bedded on the Wednesday and thursday, sat and monday. havnt marked any others on calender as thought I was in the tww! I stopped taking OPK when it was still pos on the Friday. I can therefore be anything from 16 DPO to less. So confused. Have bought some different HPT to try and see if makes a difference tomorrow.

Sorry for rant girls and downer just bad timing that i got the phone call as I had started writing this post so needed to vent!!!

Glad to hear bedding is going well for everyone else.
*Certain* very impressed with your and DH commitment to the SMEP plan!


----------



## MrsFX

Oh hopingitwill, I really feel for you. What a horrible situation you are in. Might be best to assume Af is on way and focus on the next cycle and u might get a nice surprise. Finding out about others Pregnancies in the tww is hellish isn't it?! Sounds like you'redoing well tho hon. 

Afm: softcups and cbfm pee sticks waiting at the post office. Worked late and had to cancel hairdressers and missed the postoffice. Gutted. Going to have to do some clever time juggling tomorrow to be able to pick them up! Looking forward to bding. 

We are heading into cylce 10 When is everyone planning on seeing their doctors? Want to go in July, august will be 12 months but we're on holiday so won't have time.


----------



## ptntly wtg

Hopingitwill said:


> Hey guys tried with fmu and still BFN (IC again supposed to be ultra sensitive and measure 10 of hcg)- Feeling like crap if i am honest. Just phoned hubby who went ' you'll never guess who is pregnant now?' Not what i needed to hear - especially as i would have liked to answer him with "ME!!" One of our friends is now pregnant for the 3rd time and only be married 2 years. This is her thrid unplanned and will now have 3 under 4! His cousin also had a baby this week. I am happy for them all dont get me wrong- but feel crap because it is happening for everyone around me whetehter they want it or not and for me nothing!. Still having cramps but really feel like AF stirings now and cm seems to be drying up. Am worried now about if i Ovulated late that i didn't bed enough as I had positive OPK on the Tuesday 24th. I bedded on the Wednesday and thursday, sat and monday. havnt marked any others on calender as thought I was in the tww! I stopped taking OPK when it was still pos on the Friday. I can therefore be anything from 16 DPO to less. So confused. Have bought some different HPT to try and see if makes a difference tomorrow.
> 
> Sorry for rant girls and downer just bad timing that i got the phone call as I had started writing this post so needed to vent!!!
> 
> Glad to hear bedding is going well for everyone else.
> *Certain* very impressed with your and DH commitment to the SMEP plan!

i am so sorry for the BFN...i think we have all had that feeling when everyone around you gets pg..my brother and sister inlaw just had their second and i keep hearing "when is it your turn, are you going to have kids, is anything wrong?" it drives me crazzyyy...i only told a select few what is going on cause i dont need the extra aggrevation of everyone asking questions...but everything happens for a reason and one month it will be our turn for the BFP...sometimes we need to rant and vent...that is why we are all here...:hugs::hugs: keep your head up...it will happen!!!


----------



## smiley330

Sorry to hear your still getting a nasty bfn hopingitwill, this is exactly where I was last cycle. It is so frustrating, one minute I was feeling like it could mean a bfp, but then I'd get a bfn and be feeling down again. I really hope you've just got a shy bfp and it will show itself soon!! But in the mean time all you can try and do is focus on staying positive! :hugs: :hugs: It will happen!! It really does help being able to rant and get things off your chest here though, so keep giving it to us, that's what we're here for! :flower:

MrsFX - happy bd'ing :D I had been trying not to think about when I might go to Docs but as the months keep going by I was thinking about a first visit after 6 months. Just to keep the doctor updated really and see what they recommend etc. I know 6 months isn't that long compared to others but I'm just one of those thatd rather go and get the ball rolling as soon as poss. I also worry.... a lot.... So for me, that's when I'm gonna head down!


----------



## MrsFX

Thanks smiley. That's reassuring. I will definately go in July then. I worry about going to the gp. I feel like im wasting their time! I would worry about going even if my leg was falling off!! Even tho I work for the NHS!
I looked at the NICE guidelines and they say 12 months but I can't wait that long. I'm hoping we won't have to go tho. My friend went, her and her DH had tests, all came back well and next month they were pregnant.


----------



## Hopingitwill

:spermy::spermy:Thanks for support girls, feeling a bit better now - Timing was just really bad earlier, had just done the test and got BFN when OH called and told us about friends! Been researchin how late BFP's can show to try and put me in a more positive frame of mind! Am going to try a different cheapy brand tomorrow and poss phone doctor see if can get a blood test done - However unlike KBKB mine our crap and will most prob say have to go to hospital and draw blood on Monday. Might see if anywhere else i can get it done. 

Mrs FX - I would def make an appointment (not because i think there is anything wrong) but more to get a ball rolling and put your mind at rest.I am planning on going in a couple of months if nothing happens. Also heard of LA now stopping getting help on NHS as part of the cuts. Luckily mine havn't yet but some areas are fully stopping because they don't think it is a priority service! bet the people making the decisions are men who have not had to sit through the TWW every month!!!!

Anyway goging to try and get positive again - am fully prepared for next cycle if AF does show. CBFM - check, OPK-check, smileys- on way, - HPT check and BBT thermometer check. No just need the:spermy::spermy: to come and meet my eggy if they havn't already, hopefully tomorrow when i test...... again!!! 

Those of you about to test -GL and FX!!!!
For those in your cycle - :dust::dust: and happy :sex:!!!!
For our :bfp: friends KBKB and sprouty (sorry if I have missed anyone out!)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

So I was just doing this...didn't know that it was an actual method. LoL. We've been BD'ing since my AF has been gone!! Put me next to those BFP maybe it'll rub off this cycle!! Don't know when I'm going to O because my cycles have been so wacky but I'm seeing the doc on the 21st!

I'm now taking b6 and b12 to lengthen LP and thinking about soy or agnus castus or raspberry leaves if my doc doesn't give me anything. Got a CBEFM for next cycle if this one isn't a BFP...hopefully it doesn't take 2 to 2 1/2 months this time! Only one real AF in 6 months!


----------



## soxfan

Hopingitwill, have you checked out www.countdowntopregnancy.com? I LOVE that site. You can see how many women get a positive HPT X dpo. You can also put in your ov date and it will personalize it for you based on cycle length, etc. You can research by brand of test, blah blah. I love it. I've likely spent hours on the site just in the past week. I love that it uses the test results of only pregant women. Anyway...I'm done selling the site.:haha:

AF started today. Bummer. I'm out for this cycle. Back to day 1. I wasn't expecting much, considering it's our first month trying. I turn 35 in September, however, and was really hoping to be well into my pregnancy before I hit the "advanced maternal age" barrier. By reading everything it seems my eggs will magically dry up come my 35th birthday! Not really, but they sure make it seem that way!

Has anyone read "Taking charge of your Fertility"? I've just read it, and started temping about a week ago. The concept is really interesting. Who knew you could tell all this stuff about yourself just by taking your temperature? My temp dropped more than a degree this AM and AF started today. Pretty cool!

One last question (sorry to ramble!)....I just got the CBFM in the mail. I need to read up on this thing! Any helpful tips ya'll can give would be awesome. I still have a bajillion IC HPK's, so I anticipate using them along with it. I used the Ovacue last month and it was frustrating. Thank goodness it was a rental and I was able to return it.

Whew that was long!

:dust: to all!


----------



## kbkb

Soxfan-sorry to hear the witch arrived. I used countdowntopregnancy to record ALL my symptoms and BD days too! I love that site. It also lets you compare your own symptoms across cycles just to figure out if these are your regular AF symptoms or a nice fat BFP! I am 31, trust me i know exactly how you feel -like they want you to believe you cant have a baby at your age...keep the faith, its the 21st century and medical science has done everything to make it possible.

Hopingitwill- You sounded so low yesterday....what an awful time. :hugs: :hugs: I am truly glad you are feeling better. Get a bloodtest done, to put your mind truly at rest

MrsFX-go get that ammo!!!!


----------



## smiley330

Morning Everybody!!

*GdaneMom4now* - Good luck for this cycle!

*Hopingitwill* - Glad to hear you are feeling better today :flower: Good luck if you are testing again today!! 

*soxfan* - Sorry AF arrived, it really is crap when she shows up. :hugs: I'm going to have a look at that website you've said about, sounds interesting! I haven't read that book, but have heard people mention it before - if it's good though I might give it a read.

*MrsFX* - Yeh, i'm definitely one of those that would just rather go and be told to come back in a few months, than wait and be told I should have come in sooner! I wouldnt worry about going too early, I just think it's good to let them know you're situation etc then if it comes to it and you have to go back then at least they already know. 

*AFM* - WOOHOO CD8!! So excited about finally getting to CD8 and ebing able to get the bd-ing / everything started again. Come on JUNE!!! 

Oh I have to share my stupidity as well with you girls. I wear contact lenses (have done since about 13 as i'm very blind, might as well have no eyes) - This morning went to put one in, grabbed what I thought was the contact solution, rinsed the lens as usual and popped it in my eye. In seconds I was in a world of pain - hadnt squirted contact lens solution in, had used my face toner (Liz Earle to be precise) - OUCH!! So I now have a bright red swollen eye. You'd think about 12 years of using lenses would make you a pro... nope. Idiot. 

Anyway, it's Friday, it's CD8, it's June, I've got vitamins + green tea coming out my ears, - positive, positive, positive. :D


----------



## ArchangelLou

congratulations to all that got their :bfp:


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> Morning Everybody!!
> 
> *GdaneMom4now* - Good luck for this cycle!
> 
> *Hopingitwill* - Glad to hear you are feeling better today :flower: Good luck if you are testing again today!!
> 
> *soxfan* - Sorry AF arrived, it really is crap when she shows up. :hugs: I'm going to have a look at that website you've said about, sounds interesting! I haven't read that book, but have heard people mention it before - if it's good though I might give it a read.
> 
> *MrsFX* - Yeh, i'm definitely one of those that would just rather go and be told to come back in a few months, than wait and be told I should have come in sooner! I wouldnt worry about going too early, I just think it's good to let them know you're situation etc then if it comes to it and you have to go back then at least they already know.
> 
> *AFM* - WOOHOO CD8!! So excited about finally getting to CD8 and ebing able to get the bd-ing / everything started again. Come on JUNE!!!
> 
> Oh I have to share my stupidity as well with you girls. I wear contact lenses (have done since about 13 as i'm very blind, might as well have no eyes) - This morning went to put one in, grabbed what I thought was the contact solution, rinsed the lens as usual and popped it in my eye. In seconds I was in a world of pain - hadnt squirted contact lens solution in, had used my face toner (Liz Earle to be precise) - OUCH!! So I now have a bright red swollen eye. You'd think about 12 years of using lenses would make you a pro... nope. Idiot.
> 
> Anyway, it's Friday, it's CD8, it's June, I've got vitamins + green tea coming out my ears, - positive, positive, positive. :D

hahahahaa,smiley- you're funny!!! Hope your eye's OK now....


----------



## smiley330

Thanks, yeh I think i'll survive. Just continue to amaze myself sometimes! (not in a good way :dohh: )

How are you kbkb? Has it all sunk in that you're preg? :D


----------



## ptntly wtg

kbkb said:


> Soxfan-sorry to hear the witch arrived. I used countdowntopregnancy to record ALL my symptoms and BD days too! I love that site. It also lets you compare your own symptoms across cycles just to figure out if these are your regular AF symptoms or a nice fat BFP! I am 31, trust me i know exactly how you feel -like they want you to believe you cant have a baby at your age...keep the faith, its the 21st century and medical science has done everything to make it possible.
> 
> Hopingitwill- You sounded so low yesterday....what an awful time. :hugs: :hugs: I am truly glad you are feeling better. Get a bloodtest done, to put your mind truly at rest
> 
> MrsFX-go get that ammo!!!!

so i just checked out countdown to pregnancy...love it but now i am paying attention to every pull, and cramp worse than before...i am only 5dpo but i have been having slight pulls/cramps (mostly on the right side) but this has happened before so i really dont know anymore...i guess i will have to wait and see......this tww is ridiculous!!!!!:wacko:


----------



## emz1200

Hi everyone just thought i'd update that the :witch: got me on 8th boo hoo, oh well back for another go this month.


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi Ladies,

Soxfan and emz1200- sorry to hear about the witch! :hugs: Heres to next month!! I'm feeling positive for us all! 

Smiley - you are silly :) hope your eye is feeling better now and Im sure it wont distract you from :sex: on cd8! ;) 

Ptntly wtg - oooh i hope the twinges are a good sign for you. I hate the 2ww too but hopefully you will be able to get some bfps in a few days ;)

AFM- so I'm now cd12 and in Devon at my parents house for the weekend, with out my DH! I havent had my smiley yet but the line was dark this morn so reckon it will happen tomorrow (the one day away from DH)-beep typical!! We have slightly slipped from the SMEP by DTD on cd8, cd10 and cd11 , we had to on cd11 as i was away from DH on cd12 and 13..hoping we can get one in on cd14 when i get back...FX!!


----------



## Hopingitwill

hey girls... BFN again today and No AF either! Tried with two different cheapy brands and predictor. Phoned doc to see if I could get a blood test - they were most unhelpful. I asked how long wouls have to be AF'less til they did one. They said they wouldnt do I blood test because they dont do them but to drop a FMU sample in and they would keep testing. Well what help is that? I am doing that myself!!!! Plus i have to be in work by 8.00 so cant drop it off. They said pick up some of those wee pots and then put sample in an envelope and post it through the door..... think it is time for a new doctor! 
Just want to know now so can either be excited or move onto a new cycle.
Hows everyone else?
Hows are two SMEP BFP buddies?


----------



## Hopingitwill

Smiley - forgot you eye mishap made me laugh. if it had happened in the TWW we could have put it down as symptom!!!!!! Seriously, I hope it is ok!

Certain - noticed how you have updated the first page. Noticed how our two BFP are beside each other - was that just coincidence?


----------



## MrsFX

Hey ladies.
Certain dont worry If u get a smiley and see DH the next day that's still pretty fertile. I'm tempted to just do every other day all month as I've read that is the drs advice from people. Plus good healthy sperms. 

Smiely. U poor thing. Sore eyes are the worse. Pretty funny tho. 

Afm driving down to Bournemouth to see my parents (followed u down certain). Couldn't get to the post office for my cbfm sticks. I bought some cb opk sticks instead (they were half price because of short date) hoping to fool my monitor with old sticks until Monday and use the other opks. I keep telling myself that the test won't make me pregnant, sex will!!!! must remember to do that!! 
Have a good weekend Girlies!!


----------



## soxfan

Smiley, you have made me laugh with your contact story!! I too have been wearing contacts forever (much longer than I haven't...) and have done some really stupid things (not that I'm saying what you did was stupid, mind you!:haha:). The best one was when I made some guacolmole (with jalepenos) and didn't wash my hands well enough before I took my contacts out. I managed to get flaming jalepeno burn right in my eyes! Yes...I said eyes. Because it took a minute for the sting to set in and I managed to get both of them! :dohh:

I'm new to this whole ttc thing....but Taking Charge of Your Fertillity was really hyped up somewhere (some board I was reading) so I bought it. It basically shows you how to chart, what different flucuations in your chart can mean, how your body gives signals (EWCM, for example) when you're fertile, etc. I'm sure it's super basic stuff, I just wasn't aware of any of it until I read the book. I've enjoyed the very concise descritptions of ones CM and how to tell the difference between creamy, ewcm, etc....


----------



## CertainTurton

Hopingitwill said:


> Smiley - forgot you eye mishap made me laugh. if it had happened in the TWW we could have put it down as symptom!!!!!! Seriously, I hope it is ok!
> 
> Certain - noticed how you have updated the first page. Noticed how our two BFP are beside each other - was that just coincidence?

Hi, No it wasn't deliberate, just the timing of their :bfp:s! was obviously a good time to test!? :) :shrug:
Sorry to hear that you are getting frustrated :hugs: have you tested again today with FMU? Really have got my F and Toes X for you! Its so annoying about the docs, they really should give you one. Maybe you should try and see the doc on another presence e.g. UTI or something and then ask? :haha:


----------



## CertainTurton

I'm happy today as my smiley DIDN'T come this morning! First time ever I have been happy about it but it means I 'should' be able to get some :sex: in on the 1st day smiley tomorrow (the line was even darker so it is def getting there) It looks like im back to a 14 day cycle again this month, dunno what happened last time! 

kbkb - How are you feeling? I love your ticker - how amazing that your baby already has a heartbeat! :happydance: 

Hope you all have a lovely saturday ladies!


----------



## Hopingitwill

CertainTurton said:


> Hopingitwill said:
> 
> 
> Smiley - forgot you eye mishap made me laugh. if it had happened in the TWW we could have put it down as symptom!!!!!! Seriously, I hope it is ok!
> 
> Certain - noticed how you have updated the first page. Noticed how our two BFP are beside each other - was that just coincidence?
> 
> Hi, No it wasn't deliberate, just the timing of their :bfp:s! was obviously a good time to test!? :) :shrug:
> Sorry to hear that you are getting frustrated :hugs: have you tested again today with FMU? Really have got my F and Toes X for you! Its so annoying about the docs, they really should give you one. Maybe you should try and see the doc on another presence e.g. UTI or something and then ask? :haha:[/QUOTE
> 
> Not going to test circa few days as bfn is getting me down. Will leave it a few days and see if af rears her ugly head. If nothing will then book an appointment as was the front desk I spoke to yesterday. Have been thinking of changing doctors for a while as front desk are always unhelPful and awkward!!!Click to expand...


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hopingitwill said:


> CertainTurton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopingitwill said:
> 
> 
> Smiley - forgot you eye mishap made me laugh. if it had happened in the TWW we could have put it down as symptom!!!!!! Seriously, I hope it is ok!
> 
> Certain - noticed how you have updated the first page. Noticed how our two BFP are beside each other - was that just coincidence?
> 
> Hi, No it wasn't deliberate, just the timing of their :bfp:s! was obviously a good time to test!? :) :shrug:
> Sorry to hear that you are getting frustrated :hugs: have you tested again today with FMU? Really have got my F and Toes X for you! Its so annoying about the docs, they really should give you one. Maybe you should try and see the doc on another presence e.g. UTI or something and then ask? :haha:[/QUOTE
> 
> Not going to test circa few days as bfn is getting me down. Will leave it a few days and see if af rears her ugly head. If nothing will then book an appointment as was the front desk I spoke to yesterday. Have been thinking of changing doctors for a while as front desk are always unhelPful and awkward!!!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Hopingitwill

Excuse repeat of post - iPhone being crap!


----------



## kbkb

Hopingitwill said:


> hey girls... BFN again today and No AF either! Tried with two different cheapy brands and predictor. Phoned doc to see if I could get a blood test - they were most unhelpful. I asked how long wouls have to be AF'less til they did one. They said they wouldnt do I blood test because they dont do them but to drop a FMU sample in and they would keep testing. Well what help is that? I am doing that myself!!!! Plus i have to be in work by 8.00 so cant drop it off. They said pick up some of those wee pots and then put sample in an envelope and post it through the door..... think it is time for a new doctor!
> Just want to know now so can either be excited or move onto a new cycle.
> Hows everyone else?
> Hows are two SMEP BFP buddies?

Hopingitwill- GOOD luck! sounding better and better as the days pass and no AF. How can they refuse you a blood test? its mean.....:nope: defi time for a new doc

Certain- Sllllllllllllllllllllllowly sinking in....feels unreal that the baby has a heartbeat already!.:thumbup: Hope you get the O when you're back home. :dust: to you...


----------



## Hopingitwill

Saying not going to poas for a few days is easier said than done. Fighting temptation. Was thinking if I ovulated a week or more late then that would push my period back wouldn't it? However, I'd I ovulated after mon 30th (cycle day26) then I am def out as didn't bd after that. I also didn't use any opk til cycle day 30 when I was still getting what seemed to be ewcm as I had already had a few pos the week before!)

Am thinking when/if af shows that next month am going to cover all basis. This plan states that we bed until we get pos opk then bed for three days. We cover ourselves incase we ov early but what about if we ovulate late? Therefore am thinking I will follow smep but also continue bedding every two days after ov incase dates are wrong and I miss it. At least like mrs fx said above all my bases are covered. I am also going to monitor lh levels by using opk all month so at least won't be in limbo or questioning everything next cycle as I am currently doing!!! What do you girls think- should we do an extended version of smep?


----------



## dashnbohemian

Did SMEP this month & got our :bfp: this morning! Good luck, ladies! 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Congratulations dash- another one to add to our growing list. Kbkb & sporty you should def start a smep success thread on pregnancy board!


----------



## Kimbre

got my AF AGAIN. not shocked.


----------



## Kimbre

awww congrats dash! how long have you been ttc


----------



## MrsFX

Oh kimbre sorry to hear about Af. To July!! 
Congratulations dash. Did you do anything other than smep? 

Afm. No pos on opk today. Bding starting tonight hopefully in a house full of family.


----------



## ptntly wtg

Kimbre -sorry about :witch: 
Dash-congrats on :bfp: lets keep em coming in ladies!!!!
KBKB-how do you feel??
certain-good luck BD'ing
hoping---hang in there, cant believe they havent given you a blood test...

As for me, I am six DPO...had some cramping the past couple of days and I am trying not to symptom spot..but... i am also having vivid dreams like crazy...its prob nothing like usual but it is so hard not to pay attention to every little thing...:wacko:
enjoy the weekend ladies :winkwink:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey kimbre- sorry to hear witch got you.
Plnty- when you going to test?
Might do another test tomorrow if af doesn't show over night. If I ov a few days late and it pushed my period back then she could be due any day now. just worried about another bfn!!!


----------



## dashnbohemian

Kimbre said:


> awww congrats dash! how long have you been ttc

Thanks, ladies!:hugs:
This was our first full month of TTC, we decided late last month that we were ready. I feel so lucky.:cloud9:
MrsFX- we just did SMEP & OPKs.
Baby dust to you all! :dust:


----------



## soxfan

Congrats Dash!! Super encouraging to see all those BFP's coming!


----------



## Stinas

Congrats on all who got their BFP!!!
Those who got a visit from AF...good luck next round!!! Might try this myself!


----------



## kbkb

dashnbohemian said:


> Did SMEP this month & got our :bfp: this morning! Good luck, ladies!
> :dust::dust::dust:

FANTASTIC NEWS! Happy and healthy 9 months....:bfp: :bfp: :bfp:!!!

Hopingitwill- go to the 1st trimester forum and leave you all behind???? nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. I am sticking around here to cheer all of you fabulous girls for your upcoming bfp's very soon.... :hugs: FX for your test

Kimbre-sorry about the AF coming...

As for me, feeling fine through the day, just need to eat 6 mini meals instead of big meals and I keep up well...Getting bloated!!!! Not liking that cause I know baby is only a speck right now! Not fitting any of my pants :nope: :haha: Evenings are harder cause I am just verrrrrrry tired by then. I need like 9-10 hours of sleep and cant stand for too long. Being kind to myself though and taking it easy! HCG went from 172.1 on June 4 to 1648 on June 9, so doubling every 36 hours which I am told is good! so fx , all well so far.


----------



## Hopingitwill

Kbkb- ahhh you are sweet- think I might test again with fmu- not holding breath mind!!!


----------



## CertainTurton

Hopingitwill said:


> Saying not going to poas for a few days is easier said than done. Fighting temptation. Was thinking if I ovulated a week or more late then that would push my period back wouldn't it? However, I'd I ovulated after mon 30th (cycle day26) then I am def out as didn't bd after that. I also didn't use any opk til cycle day 30 when I was still getting what seemed to be ewcm as I had already had a few pos the week before!)
> 
> Am thinking when/if af shows that next month am going to cover all basis. This plan states that we bed until we get pos opk then bed for three days. We cover ourselves incase we ov early but what about if we ovulate late? Therefore am thinking I will follow smep but also continue bedding every two days after ov incase dates are wrong and I miss it. At least like mrs fx said above all my bases are covered. I am also going to monitor lh levels by using opk all month so at least won't be in limbo or questioning everything next cycle as I am currently doing!!! What do you girls think- should we do an extended version of smep?

I would be testing all the time if it were me!! I think you are right about extendeing it, I was thinking I may do the same actually because when looking back over my symptom chart for last cycle i think I may actually have ov 4 days after pos opk, do you reckon thats possible? i then would have missed it coz we stopped BDing so much. I think this month we will try to do it every other day after the 3 days in a row. (hope DH will cope..:haha:)

*Kimbre* - sorry to hear the witch got you :hugs: lots of luck for next month. Enjoy a nice :wine: and hot bath!

*Dash* CONGRATULATIONS!! how exciting for you! Its great to hear the plan works!! :happydance:

AFM - I got my smiley this morn (cd14 again as normal) and im heading back home today -gonna jump DH when I get back :haha: Although we do have FIL in the house tonight so will ahve to be :shhh: :blush:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Well another bloody bfn! Am sick now. Don't think is my month as surely 5 days late I should be getting something if I were. Not even the tiniest faintest line ... Am going to tempt fate and wear White trousers to a christening today if witch is coming then surly that is the most evil time to come!!!! 

Question to spouty, kbkb and dash- out of interest did you continue bedding after you thought you ovulated? 

Certain- it is def possible as just because you get pos ppk doesnt mean you ovulate - do you temp? What did that show? I def think we should do extended version if smep to cover all angles. The more I think about it the more I amwondering if I ovulated at least a week late as I thought I was still getting ewcm so matbe as I had been I'll my body kept trying to ovulate!! However by that time I was symptom spotting and was taking it as a sign of pregnancy. I think I will use opk all month too just for my reassurance and at least then if I keep getting pos I have evidence for doctor. 

Anyone else onboard this extended version?

Smiley/ soxofan/ everyone else- how you doing this cycle?


----------



## MrsFX

I am with you Hopingitwill. Might even just bd every other day or just 2 days in a row around OV. But this is not smep. The problem we have is that after the 3 consecutive days we just want a beak and like u guys start the tww assuming I've ov'd. 

Our time will come ladies. Keep bding. 

Hoping it will: I hope the christening goes well. Day a little prayer for your own babies christening while ur there. X


----------



## smiley330

Hello ladies!!

Well lots has been happening!! Sorry haven't had a chance to check in, we were away at a wedding in Bournemouth (Seems Bourney was the place to be this weekend hey!) on Sat and just got back today. Have also just had the MOTHER off all spring cleans, and now basking in the tidiness and cleanliness of my home :D

Congratulations to Dash on the :bfp: - Fantastic news that SMEP worked so fast for you! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:

Questions to you lovely ladies with the bfp's - Did you follow SMEP exactly? were there any days you missed, or messed up a bit / made up for another day? Just wondering if there is room for error! 

I definitely agree with following the extended version! I put far too much stock in assuming I O once I get my +OPK - when in reality last month I must have O'ved a week later, but by then I was taking a break from all the bd'ing and assuming i'd done enough!

Hopingitwill - How are you hun? How frustrating that you've still got bfn. I think if the witch doesn't show when you're tempting her with white trousers surely she is never going to show!! Thinking of you lots, and fx you get the answer we all want you to get soon! 

Kimbre - :hugs::hugs::hugs: Sorry about AF arriving. Are you going to try SMEP again? 

ptntly wtg - Hows the tww going? Cramping and dreams are a very positive sign! When are you planning on testing first? 

Certain - Yay for getting your +OPK and not being away! 


AFM - on CD10 now, so due another bd tonight! No +OPK yet, but that's not surprising. Starting to get near the days that actually count (in my head anyway!) and getting a bit nervous, I really want this cycle to work!! But I spose just wanting it really bad is not enough :growlmad: 

Hope you've all had nice weekends!! xxx


----------



## Aliciatm

update 11dpo af due tomorrow bfn... sucks.. got an obgyn appt wed so if she doesnt show they will do a pregnancy test before my appt on wed... so hopefully she stays away... idk im thinking im out.


----------



## dashnbohemian

Aliciatm said:


> update 11dpo af due tomorrow bfn... sucks.. got an obgyn appt wed so if she doesnt show they will do a pregnancy test before my appt on wed... so hopefully she stays away... idk im thinking im out.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Aliciatm

thanks.. just so disapointed. God hates me thats my conclusion im not good enough for anything. Gave me a bad family, a bad upbringing, a bad everything except my husband and even his family hates me.. Geez i feel so left out of everything. No friends, No family, No BFP... might as well just realized its never gonna happen.. BOO ME and my stupid body... God gives everyone in my family a bfp when they are on drugs or living off welfare but me no my body wont work... so therefore he loves them way more than me...


----------



## dashnbohemian

I'm not religious by any means- but maybe he has bigger plans for you? Like maybe you're going to start an organization to help & be an inspiration to woman who have had issues TTC. Keep your head up, you're a wonderful human being!
I don't think it's over for you, I have faith that you WILL get your BFP... it might not be right now, it might be when you least expect it & you might have to do somethings you never planned on doing- but you WILL get it. Don't put your faith in someone else who is in 'control' of this situation- YOU be in control of it! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashnbohemian

PS
He's a jackass if he loves addicts more than you :haha:


----------



## Aliciatm

im trying.. so hard... i believe in God but dont believe everything people say or believe.... But anyways off the subject of religion. I think ive done all that i could. ive tried fertilaid opks, temping, smep, every day, nothing is working... nothing at all.. what more can i do??? ive done tried almost everything besides my cbfm.... and nothing has worked i think i just might not ever get pregnant... it sure is looking that way


and lol..


----------



## dashnbohemian

You will, I know it's hard to stay positive especially when things aren't going how you wanted... but I swear positive energy works! You should read 'the Secret' if you haven't already.


----------



## Aliciatm

whats the secret?? sounds good i have lots of ttc books nothing has helped yet... lol


----------



## dashnbohemian

It's not about TTC, it's about how to put thoughts out to the universe to get what you want, and 1 negative thought is more powerful than 100 positive (SO KEEP THOSE NEGITIVE THOUGHTS AWAY!). It's an ancient Toltec wisdom or something.


----------



## dashnbohemian

https://thesecret.tv/


----------



## Aliciatm

awesome im so gonna get it! do you know anything about temping


----------



## dashnbohemian

Good! I think you'll enjoy it.
I don't know about temping, sorry. :/


----------



## Aliciatm

okay .... just wondering.. glad you got your bfp. did you have any symtoms


----------



## kbkb

Hopingitwill- Yeah , I think I O'd in the May 17-19 window, I wasnt too sure of the exact date. So we kept BDing every day until May 21...That was as long as I had EWCM. Sure is weird what your cycle's doing, but tempting the :witch: with white is NOT a good idea (mine would always show up when I wear white!! :haha:)


Smiley-We BD'd CD 5, CD9,CD 11, 12,13,14,15 (CD 11 was O-day)-so not exactly but i think close enough...

Alicia- :hugs: hoping the :dust: fairy blesses you soon!


----------



## dashnbohemian

Thanks! Yes I did... didn't notice this one till the night before I tested, but I wasn't eating much & usually before I get my period I get 'the insatiable hunger':haha:
Also, my boobs basically tripled in size & got very sore & vascular. 
I've also been nauseous, but I feel like I am every month before AF...


----------



## Aliciatm

thanks kb... hopefully af stays away


----------



## ptntly wtg

smiley330 said:


> Hello ladies!!
> 
> Well lots has been happening!! Sorry haven't had a chance to check in, we were away at a wedding in Bournemouth (Seems Bourney was the place to be this weekend hey!) on Sat and just got back today. Have also just had the MOTHER off all spring cleans, and now basking in the tidiness and cleanliness of my home :D
> 
> Congratulations to Dash on the :bfp: - Fantastic news that SMEP worked so fast for you! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:
> 
> Questions to you lovely ladies with the bfp's - Did you follow SMEP exactly? were there any days you missed, or messed up a bit / made up for another day? Just wondering if there is room for error!
> 
> I definitely agree with following the extended version! I put far too much stock in assuming I O once I get my +OPK - when in reality last month I must have O'ved a week later, but by then I was taking a break from all the bd'ing and assuming i'd done enough!
> 
> Hopingitwill - How are you hun? How frustrating that you've still got bfn. I think if the witch doesn't show when you're tempting her with white trousers surely she is never going to show!! Thinking of you lots, and fx you get the answer we all want you to get soon!
> 
> Kimbre - :hugs::hugs::hugs: Sorry about AF arriving. Are you going to try SMEP again?
> 
> ptntly wtg - Hows the tww going? Cramping and dreams are a very positive sign! When are you planning on testing first?
> 
> Certain - Yay for getting your +OPK and not being away!
> 
> 
> AFM - on CD10 now, so due another bd tonight! No +OPK yet, but that's not surprising. Starting to get near the days that actually count (in my head anyway!) and getting a bit nervous, I really want this cycle to work!! But I spose just wanting it really bad is not enough :growlmad:
> 
> Hope you've all had nice weekends!! xxx

planning on testing June 22 or 23...i am due on June 21st....i get too disappointed when i test early... good luck bd'ing!!!


----------



## Hopingitwill

*Mrs FX* - Said a prayer for us all. Was hard as got all the questions 'When are you two going to have a baby'. People dont realise how much it hurts when you have been trying since January have just had a BFN a couple of hours earlier when you are five days late for AF!!! Really felt like spitting my dummy out, but smiled sweetly and said ' We havn't had enough people volunter to babysit!' 
I thin we can get away with still classifying it as SMEP - possibly name it ' Modern Extended making certain SMEP works and OV doesnt escape Plan!!!! Even if you bed the 3 days you still would then get a days break before starting the bedding again. Am thinking might make 2ww a bit easier as you wont be questioning everything and the extra bedding might keep us occupied and be a good way to burn of sweet. Will also help with weight loss for us girls trying to lose weight too!!!!! hahah!

*KBKB* - You prove my theory a bit as you continued to bed for a few days after you thought you OV - so if you did ov late you caught the egg (Remind me -was your AF late cause that could indicate that you did Ov late then?). It will be interesting if on your scan they can pinnpoint if the day you think you Ov was accurate. The white trousers have had that effect on the witch before hence why I tried it - didnt work though still AF'less.

*Alticam* - It sounds like you have had a lot of stress in your life and maybe that is counteracting and stopping you getting your BFP (alongside medical issues). Perhaps when you least expect it and relax it will happen for you.... I know it is easier said then done and I liKe you am allowing TTC and POAS addiction to take over until I get what i want, but it sounds like you have had even more stress and it might be your bodies way of saying relax. I think you need your husband to whisk you away somewhere hot for a couple of weeks, get drunk every night and have lots of carefree, sex - and then if that doesnt work at least you got a good holiday LOL!!! Also think about how many people fall pregnant when drunk!!! I agree with Dash though - Positive thinking!

*Plntly* - you joining us on extended verion of SMEP incase we Ov later than predicted?

*Smiley* - you are my positive beacon, but am now prep[aring myself for having to get the doctor to give me something that will cause AF to start. Chances are that will mean I might be away from DH this month on fertile week as am away from Mon - Fri!!!!
*
Certain* - Your list on first page is starting to get the BFP's this thread deserves. I Can feel alot more coming. As you are further in cycle I look forward to hearing how your extra bedding works out! Are you temping too?

*Dash and Sprouty* - Did you continue bedding after you Ovulated?

And to everyone..... Lets get our BFP's and join Dash, KBKB and Sprouty!

Sorry for long post girls!!!


----------



## Aliciatm

yeah.. well i dont drink neither does my hubbi but thanks for the suggestion.. and right now isnt the time to go on vaca... we are trying to look for a house to buy .. I know im stressing.. i just want this so bad.. next cycle i will only be temping following smep and using my cbfm..and buy no preg test until im late... lol...goodluck to everyone.. af might come tomorrow


----------



## babybluestace

seen a few of your posts alicia... really goodluck to u, im 4 days late, latest ive ever been. i hope we all get BFPS!!!


----------



## Aliciatm

same here.. you have good signs.. if af is late have you tested??? hopefully af stays away for me. and i find out im pregnant wed at the dr's office..


----------



## babybluestace

I tested last week with a paper strip...bfn.... and tested using a supermarket store homebrand test...bfn.... will test again tuesday morning x


----------



## Aliciatm

goodluck if af stays away my drs office is gonna do one anyway on wed so hopefully im pregnant and it will show up then...:drunk: to us being Hopeful


----------



## babybluestace

thank u means alot. i want this so much!! gl to u too xx


----------



## Aliciatm

thanks.. i really want this 5 year ttc wait to be over with im tired of every month being another disappointment added to my list


----------



## dashnbohemian

Hopingitwill said:


> *Mrs FX* - Said a prayer for us all. Was hard as got all the questions 'When are you two going to have a baby'. People dont realise how much it hurts when you have been trying since January have just had a BFN a couple of hours earlier when you are five days late for AF!!! Really felt like spitting my dummy out, but smiled sweetly and said ' We havn't had enough people volunter to babysit!'
> I thin we can get away with still classifying it as SMEP - possibly name it ' Modern Extended making certain SMEP works and OV doesnt escape Plan!!!! Even if you bed the 3 days you still would then get a days break before starting the bedding again. Am thinking might make 2ww a bit easier as you wont be questioning everything and the extra bedding might keep us occupied and be a good way to burn of sweet. Will also help with weight loss for us girls trying to lose weight too!!!!! hahah!
> 
> *KBKB* - You prove my theory a bit as you continued to bed for a few days after you thought you OV - so if you did ov late you caught the egg (Remind me -was your AF late cause that could indicate that you did Ov late then?). It will be interesting if on your scan they can pinnpoint if the day you think you Ov was accurate. The white trousers have had that effect on the witch before hence why I tried it - didnt work though still AF'less.
> 
> *Alticam* - It sounds like you have had a lot of stress in your life and maybe that is counteracting and stopping you getting your BFP (alongside medical issues). Perhaps when you least expect it and relax it will happen for you.... I know it is easier said then done and I liKe you am allowing TTC and POAS addiction to take over until I get what i want, but it sounds like you have had even more stress and it might be your bodies way of saying relax. I think you need your husband to whisk you away somewhere hot for a couple of weeks, get drunk every night and have lots of carefree, sex - and then if that doesnt work at least you got a good holiday LOL!!! Also think about how many people fall pregnant when drunk!!! I agree with Dash though - Positive thinking!
> 
> *Plntly* - you joining us on extended verion of SMEP incase we Ov later than predicted?
> 
> *Smiley* - you are my positive beacon, but am now prep[aring myself for having to get the doctor to give me something that will cause AF to start. Chances are that will mean I might be away from DH this month on fertile week as am away from Mon - Fri!!!!
> *
> Certain* - Your list on first page is starting to get the BFP's this thread deserves. I Can feel alot more coming. As you are further in cycle I look forward to hearing how your extra bedding works out! Are you temping too?
> 
> *Dash and Sprouty* - Did you continue bedding after you Ovulated?
> 
> And to everyone..... Lets get our BFP's and join Dash, KBKB and Sprouty!
> 
> Sorry for long post girls!!!


I didn't BD again after O.


----------



## Hopingitwill

babybluestace said:


> seen a few of your posts alicia... really goodluck to u, im 4 days late, latest ive ever been. i hope we all get BFPS!!!

Have you tested yet babyblue? I am five days late and still getting BFN and no sign of AF!:growlmad:


----------



## Kimbre

Thanks for the concerns abouty AF how is everyone doing ? I know how u feel Alicia and although I have not been trying as long it's still so hard to be disapointed every month . I will be trying smep and pressed OPKs and soft cups again


----------



## MrsFX

Thanks for the prayer hopingitwill. We have been lucky that people don't ask about us ttc. I have told quite a few of my good friends and that has helped. I would be tempted to say 'we're working on it' but don't know what the consequences would be!! 

I will pray that you get some answers this week.


----------



## IGotBabyFever

so I posted a thread venting about Fedex not delivering my smiley opk ...and now I will update you ladies...
we planned on following smep properly this cycle,but fedex messed that up for us...they claim to have delivered the package to the front door...but apparently not my front door,because I dont have them!!!
I checked with all of my neighbors and noone has the package...so now I have to wait until fedex calls me back tomorrow...I am beyond pissed off...I was suppose to start usin the smiley opk TODAY!!! dh doesnt want me to spend anymore money on kits...so looks like smep wont be followed properly again this cycle :(
I will continue to do every other day and then a few days in a row..but wont count on a bfp this time around,since we followed smep without the opk last cycle and got nothing but bfn's! 
Ive got my fxed you all get your bfps!! I think I'll go cry now,Im so mad at Fedex shipping!


----------



## kbkb

dashnbohemian said:


> Hopingitwill said:
> 
> 
> *Mrs FX* - Said a prayer for us all. Was hard as got all the questions 'When are you two going to have a baby'. People dont realise how much it hurts when you have been trying since January have just had a BFN a couple of hours earlier when you are five days late for AF!!! Really felt like spitting my dummy out, but smiled sweetly and said ' We havn't had enough people volunter to babysit!'
> I thin we can get away with still classifying it as SMEP - possibly name it ' Modern Extended making certain SMEP works and OV doesnt escape Plan!!!! Even if you bed the 3 days you still would then get a days break before starting the bedding again. Am thinking might make 2ww a bit easier as you wont be questioning everything and the extra bedding might keep us occupied and be a good way to burn of sweet. Will also help with weight loss for us girls trying to lose weight too!!!!! hahah!
> 
> *KBKB* - You prove my theory a bit as you continued to bed for a few days after you thought you OV - so if you did ov late you caught the egg (Remind me -was your AF late cause that could indicate that you did Ov late then?). It will be interesting if on your scan they can pinnpoint if the day you think you Ov was accurate. The white trousers have had that effect on the witch before hence why I tried it - didnt work though still AF'less.
> 
> *Alticam* - It sounds like you have had a lot of stress in your life and maybe that is counteracting and stopping you getting your BFP (alongside medical issues). Perhaps when you least expect it and relax it will happen for you.... I know it is easier said then done and I liKe you am allowing TTC and POAS addiction to take over until I get what i want, but it sounds like you have had even more stress and it might be your bodies way of saying relax. I think you need your husband to whisk you away somewhere hot for a couple of weeks, get drunk every night and have lots of carefree, sex - and then if that doesnt work at least you got a good holiday LOL!!! Also think about how many people fall pregnant when drunk!!! I agree with Dash though - Positive thinking!
> 
> *Plntly* - you joining us on extended verion of SMEP incase we Ov later than predicted?
> 
> *Smiley* - you are my positive beacon, but am now prep[aring myself for having to get the doctor to give me something that will cause AF to start. Chances are that will mean I might be away from DH this month on fertile week as am away from Mon - Fri!!!!
> *
> Certain* - Your list on first page is starting to get the BFP's this thread deserves. I Can feel alot more coming. As you are further in cycle I look forward to hearing how your extra bedding works out! Are you temping too?
> 
> *Dash and Sprouty* - Did you continue bedding after you Ovulated?
> 
> And to everyone..... Lets get our BFP's and join Dash, KBKB and Sprouty!
> 
> Sorry for long post girls!!!
> 
> 
> I didn't BD again after O.Click to expand...


No in fact, I think I ovulated early....!


----------



## twinkle458

Hey girls. AF got me this morning. Utterly fed up xx


----------



## CertainTurton

twinkle458 said:


> Hey girls. AF got me this morning. Utterly fed up xx

:hugs: sorry to hear that. Maybe have a nice hot bath and a :wine: or 4! Will you join us for SMEP extended next time?


----------



## twinkle458

Oh for definate. Have you started a new thread? xx


----------



## smiley330

Sorry about AF twinkle :hugs: Lots of luck for next cycle. Enjoy the wine :flower:

*IGotBabyFever* - how annoying about your cbfm!! I'd be furious!! Is there nothing that can be done until they get back to you?

*MrsFX *- I am similar to you, i've told a few of my good friends about ttc so that has kept most of the questions away. There's always someone who has to ask though isn't there! I've been close to losing it a few times, Yes we do want another baby, we have done so for about 6 months now!!! Arghhh! 

*Hopingitwill *- How are you today? Any news? Hope you are getting some answers! 

*CertainTurton *- Are you in the tww now?? :flower:

How is everyone else today? I have such a huge headache!! lack of caffeine is not going down well, nor is it making me a very nice person - hoping to come out the other side soon though!! 

xxx


----------



## Aliciatm

Well just woke up can't take my temp bc I usually take it a 8am it's 6:44 am and so I'm laying here having bad indigestion no cramping no sign of af YET... Lots of cm though


----------



## CertainTurton

twinkle - no we will keep this one - ive changed the name slightly so its more long term and i will leave peoples name with and :witch: for a couple of days then move them down to start again :)

Aliciatm - sorry to hear you are feeling uncomfortable - hoping they are good signs!! FX!! 

Smiley - I think I am either O day or 1dpo...it depends if you count day smiley as 0 day or the day after!? will prob say i am 1dpo tbh :) we managed to quietly dtd yesterday so will do it again tonight and tomorrow then back onto every other day hopefully! phew!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hey ladies, how are you all? Im CD19 no +opk as yet :( been BD since CD9...still going strong!! Hehe!


----------



## smiley330

CertainTurton said:


> twinkle - no we will keep this one - ive changed the name slightly so its more long term and i will leave peoples name with and :witch: for a couple of days then move them down to start again :)
> 
> Aliciatm - sorry to hear you are feeling uncomfortable - hoping they are good signs!! FX!!
> 
> Smiley - I think I am either O day or 1dpo...it depends if you count day smiley as 0 day or the day after!? will prob say i am 1dpo tbh :) we managed to quietly dtd yesterday so will do it again tonight and tomorrow then back onto every other day hopefully! phew!

I have been counting smiley as O day, this might be where i've been going a bit wrong. Who knows! Sounds like you're doing well with the bd-ing, especially if you continue with extended SMEP plans for every other day! I am really hoping to do that this month as well! 

Mummy2Corban - Hello! :wave: Are you still doing every other day at the moment? Must be a +opk just around the corner!! What day do you normally get it?


----------



## Kimbre

FX for you Alicia. good luck!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

yep still :sex:everyother day! OPK line is getting darker so maybe O is coming? Well this is my 1st proper cycle since having my LO in november! Had a positive OPK on the 13th/14th may then 2 weeks later my first PP AF arrived! AF was like usual but im still waiting for O...Cycles used to be 28 days :shrug: Just playing the waiting game right now. How are you?


----------



## smiley330

I'm good thank you! Wow, so your lo is about 7 months?? Amazing! I would have loved to have another close together, OH was not as enthusiastic about that though! 

Just on CD11 so having a break from the :sex: this evening, back on it again tomorrow! I'm hoping i'll o at a reasonable day this month but really have no idea, so just waiting on that little smiley face! But yeh, just playing that great waiting game as well.... my least favourite of all the games!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I wanted another straight away...hehe :haha: but OH said not until LO is 6 months! His now breast/formula fed so thats why i think AF came back :) hoping a +opk shows up soon....the waiting is killer isnt it! Glad to hear your well! God i hope my cylce doesnt last for ages cause it will feel like we are:sex: for ages!


----------



## Aliciatm

ok still no af... hmmm thanks everyone..


----------



## ArmyOfUs

First cycle trying SMEP, and it worked! :bfp:

Hopefully this one sticks.


----------



## Aliciatm

Congratssss!!


----------



## smiley330

Mummy2Corban said:


> I wanted another straight away...hehe :haha: but OH said not until LO is 6 months! His now breast/formula fed so thats why i think AF came back :) hoping a +opk shows up soon....the waiting is killer isnt it! Glad to hear your well! God i hope my cylce doesnt last for ages cause it will feel like we are:sex: for ages!

Haha, I wanted another straight away as well - My OH just thought I was mad!! That was good timing for AF then, it's like you're body is agreeing with your decision! :D It does seem like a lot of :sex: - but it's all got to be worth it for that bfp! (Haha, i'm making it sound as if it's a chore to bd!)



ArmyOfUs said:


> First cycle trying SMEP, and it worked! :bfp:
> 
> Hopefully this one sticks.

CONGRATULATIONS!! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

ArmyOfUs said:


> First cycle trying SMEP, and it worked! :bfp:
> 
> Hopefully this one sticks.

Congratulations lady! x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

smiley330 said:


> Mummy2Corban said:
> 
> 
> I wanted another straight away...hehe :haha: but OH said not until LO is 6 months! His now breast/formula fed so thats why i think AF came back :) hoping a +opk shows up soon....the waiting is killer isnt it! Glad to hear your well! God i hope my cylce doesnt last for ages cause it will feel like we are:sex: for ages!
> 
> Haha, I wanted another straight away as well - My OH just thought I was mad!! That was good timing for AF then, it's like you're body is agreeing with your decision! :D It does seem like a lot of :sex: - but it's all got to be worth it for that bfp! (Haha, i'm making it sound as if it's a chore to bd!)
> 
> 
> Well to start with my OH thought i was crazy but i kept telling him how nice it would be to have them close and now he totally agrees! Totally miss being pregnant too! I agree my body agrees too :haha: just hopefully i O sooner rather than later! What no are you ttc? Def worth all the :sex: to get a bfp!!!Click to expand...


----------



## augustluvers

Hey Ladies,

I was on the SMEP and when I got my positive SMILEY opk, I dtd three days in a row and then got another SMILEY opk plus a PEAK on my CBFM... so to another three nights of dtd :haha:

My chart indicates ovulation at cd 12 but with the Peak today and another positive OPK I'm thinking I will ovulate today. It's just going to take FF a few days to readjust :wacko:


----------



## ..Becky..

Hi Everyone :wave:

Do you mind if I join you all? :flower: I've been ttc number 1 for 11 months now but still no joy :cry: Have had a read up on SMEP and began it a few days ago for our last cycle before heading off to the docs for tests (or whatever they do :shrug:) I've been lurking for a couple days and you all seem lovely so would be great to be able to share this journey with someone. Have read that smep has quite a good success rate, so i'm really hoping that this could be the month!


----------



## CertainTurton

ArmyOfUs said:


> First cycle trying SMEP, and it worked! :bfp:
> 
> Hopefully this one sticks.

CONGRATULATIONS!! :happydance: Makes me so happy to see this working for people!! :bfp: :bfp: Did you do anything else this month e.g. preseed?

...Becky..welcome! :hi: as you can see were starting to get some good old BFP's now and this plan has been shown to be pretty good so lots of FX for you :) I have added you to the list, do you know when your next af is due or when you may test from?


----------



## ..Becky..

CertainTurton said:


> ArmyOfUs said:
> 
> 
> First cycle trying SMEP, and it worked! :bfp:
> 
> Hopefully this one sticks.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!! :happydance: Makes me so happy to see this working for people!! :bfp: :bfp: Did you do anything else this month e.g. preseed?
> 
> ...Becky..welcome! :hi: as you can see were starting to get some good old BFP's now and this plan has been shown to be pretty good so lots of FX for you :) I have added you to the list, do you know when your next af is due or when you may test from?Click to expand...

Thank you! AF is due 1st July (My birthday :D) and i'll probably begin testing around 27th June. Can never wait until AF due date to test :blush: 

It's so good to see this being successful for people :happydance:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Congratulations armyofus! H&h9 months. Let's keep these bfp rolling in. 
Still no sign of af. Will be a week late tomorrow and basicLly onto 40 day cycle from my 32 day. At this rate certain/smiley you will be lapping me. Just want to move onto next cycle now. Did not test as sick of bfn!!!! Booked in to doctors on wednes so will see what they say!


----------



## MrsFX

Armyofus. Congratulations. What great and encouraging news.

Hopingitwill: don't loose heart hon. I hope the drs will be helpful to you. I wonder what is going on in there!?!

Welcome Becky. I think we have the same cycle. I hope it works for you this month. 

Afm still not been to the postoffice for my softcups and cbfm sticks. Frustrated! It's all about the grapefruit juice. Want my softcups!!!


----------



## ptntly wtg

Army... Congratulations on your BFP....great news.

Hopingitwill: hang in there, i am glad you are going to docs on wed..i wish you all the best and maybe you will get a bfp at docs

Welcome Becky. ... we have been getting some great news rolling in on this thread...FX for you

So I am 8dpo and stuck in this tww...i have been having vivid dreams every night and i rarely have this.....i cant stand to symptom spot but it is difficult..cramps here and there but this is a regular thing for me so i dont know what to think....just trying to get through this tww...if it doesnt work this month i will be joining in on the extended version lol...we will see...:blush:


----------



## smiley330

*Hopingitwill *- Glad you got in at the doctors, I hope they give you some answers!! (mostly hope that they give you your bfp :D) If they wont give you a blood test bring out the tears and have a bit of a breakdown...I've always found this approach works well :) Good luck! :flower:

*..Becky..* - Hello! Good luck with SMEP, I hope you get your bfp - what a great birthday present that would be!! 

*ptntly wtg* - You're doing great :D - tww is over half way finished, hopefully the cramps are a good sign of that bfp coming! FX for you :hugs:

*Mummy2Corban *- I'm ttc number 2! DS was a lovely surprise (we were ntnp type thing, but really was not expecting it - maybe a bit naive on our part!) so ttc is quite new to me. (well it was when I first started 5/6 months ago!) - it's very exciting, but just want that bfp now!! What about you? Is this number 2?

xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

yeah tis number 2 for us. First time i came off the pill and when it happened it happened.... So 4 months later i found out i was pregnant so this is all new to me too! Done another opk and its a bit darker than this morning so who knows. Im so excited but i hope it doesnt take to long! X


----------



## AM&PM

Wanted to let you all know that I got my BFP! This is our second pregnancy - we used SMEP both times. It does work!
:dust: to all!


----------



## Hopingitwill

AM &PM - Congratulations H&H 9 months - was it your first month doing SMEP as well? Did you bed after you OV at all?

Come on girls - lets keep these BFP's rolling in!!!!!


----------



## Kimbre

congrats AM&PM!


----------



## Aliciatm

No af it's 7pm


----------



## AM&PM

Thanks!

It was our first month using the plan - same as with our DD. We dtd on 8, 10, 12, 13 (opk+), and 14. Planned to dtd on 15, but we were too tired. LOL! We haven't bd'd since then. AF was supposed to come on Friday, but I got a faint BFP yesterday and three very positive tests today.


----------



## dashnbohemian

Aliciatm said:


> No af it's 7pm

TEST, TEST, :test:!


----------



## Kimbre

dashnbohemian said:


> Aliciatm said:
> 
> 
> No af it's 7pm
> 
> TEST, TEST, :test:!Click to expand...

I agree!!!


----------



## Aliciatm

I so will tomorrow morning with a dollar tree test!!!


----------



## dashnbohemian

Aliciatm said:


> I so will tomorrow morning with a dollar tree test!!!

:happydance:


----------



## kbkb

Congratulations , AM&PM and ArmyofUs!! It is wonderful to get so many :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: on this thread! Happy and healthy 9 months to you :) 

Hopingitwill- Totally agree with smiley, bring out the tears !!! :cry: always works, especially if they have a full office ....:haha: Good luck!

Certain- ptnly wtg -GL to endure the 2WW, fx this is your month! 

Aliciatm- Hope this month is your reward for all those months of trying! Good luck, :test:!

Welcome becky. this has been a fabulous thread with all the lovely girls here keeping each other charged and positive! :flower: hope it brings you a nice fat BFP

Fx for MrsFX -hope u get your stuff and Smiley- :wave: -gear up for June bfp as they predicted, glad to see you on track!

Sorry to those that got their AF...nasty old :witch:


----------



## CertainTurton

AM&PM said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It was our first month using the plan - same as with our DD. We dtd on 8, 10, 12, 13 (opk+), and 14. Planned to dtd on 15, but we were too tired. LOL! We haven't bd'd since then. AF was supposed to come on Friday, but I got a faint BFP yesterday and three very positive tests today.

CONGRATULATIONS!! :bfp: :happydance: so pleased for you! I'm also pleased to see that you didn't DTD on the 3rd day in a row as Im not my DH will be up for it tonight (had to use all my powers of persuasion :blush: last night..) so hoping it wont matter too much for us!


----------



## CertainTurton

Aliciatm said:


> I so will tomorrow morning with a dollar tree test!!!

Oooo good luck and keep is posted :) :flower:


----------



## CertainTurton

Mummy2Corban said:


> yeah tis number 2 for us. First time i came off the pill and when it happened it happened.... So 4 months later i found out i was pregnant so this is all new to me too! Done another opk and its a bit darker than this morning so who knows. Im so excited but i hope it doesnt take to long! X

Yey glad to hear its getting closer! what cd are you on now? even if you just stick with every other day you have a great chance of catching the eggy!


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning all!! :hi:

Hope we are all feeling positive no matter what stage we are at- remember good and relaxing thoughts always help! 

I'm now on 2dpo (cd16) I think, we have managed to DTD on cd 8,10,11,14 (smiley) and 15. I'm very much hoping we can complete the 3 days in a row today but DH was a bit tired of it yesterday so may have to be extra persuasive! Last month I had really sore bbs all the way through from cd10 but Ive not had any soreness this time (unusual as i do normally get some!) and my cramps have been minimal which is also odd as i can usually feel when I Ov. However this morn I did wake up with REALLY bad heart burn :( dont normally get it, def not saying its a symptom, but it was quite odd for me. 

*Sigh* I do hate the 2WW! but im so grateful to you ladies for encouraging me, making me smile and also keeping me sane!! :hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

CertainTurton said:


> Mummy2Corban said:
> 
> 
> yeah tis number 2 for us. First time i came off the pill and when it happened it happened.... So 4 months later i found out i was pregnant so this is all new to me too! Done another opk and its a bit darker than this morning so who knows. Im so excited but i hope it doesnt take to long! X
> 
> Yey glad to hear its getting closer! what cd are you on now? even if you just stick with every other day you have a great chance of catching the eggy!Click to expand...

im thinking i have a +opk!! This morning it was close and i just done another and im sure it is :thumbup: im cd 21. We :sex: last night and used conceive+ so :sex: for the next 3 nights :happydance: you ok?

Congatulations AM&PM X


----------



## MrsFX

Cd 11. Positive opk on clear blue line sticks. Finally got my hands on my cbfm sticks today and got a peak!! What is going on!? No other signs of OV. Bd cd8, 10. Probably today and tomorrow too then every other day to avoid the tww. Taking my temp again as of today to see if I get a rise soon. 

Softcups today too. 

Anyone have any joy with grapefruit juice? I think I have more cm but no ewcm. Maybe tomorrow. 

Good luck certain. I hope u have a speedy tww ending in a bfP


----------



## Aliciatm

cd 30 af 1 day late...


----------



## Kimbre

weird! and no lines at all?


----------



## Aliciatm

Nope nada it was a dollar tree test good to dr tomorrow so we will see


----------



## Kimbre

$$$ tests suck


----------



## MrsFX

Aliciatm: A dud test? Maybe it needs a few minutes. Did you put the text in a pot of wee or wee on it? Enough questions! 

Good luck at the drs


----------



## Aliciatm

YeAh I'm not hopeful


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey girls- hope you all well. Officially a week late now!. Avoided temptation to poas! Might try tears at doctors as suggested but generally not good at on demand tears!!! Hope bedding is going well. We are starting to get a roll of bfp's so keep them rolling in. Gl xxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Hopingitwill said:


> Hey girls- hope you all well. Officially a week late now!. Avoided temptation to poas! Might try tears at doctors as suggested but generally not good at on demand tears!!! Hope bedding is going well. We are starting to get a roll of bfp's so keep them rolling in. Gl xxx

How are you resisting!? :test: :haha: I really hope we can add a flashing bfp for you soon!! keep us updated, got any symptoms?


----------



## Hopingitwill

CertainTurton said:


> Hopingitwill said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls- hope you all well. Officially a week late now!. Avoided temptation to poas! Might try tears at doctors as suggested but generally not good at on demand tears!!! Hope bedding is going well. We are starting to get a roll of bfp's so keep them rolling in. Gl xxx
> 
> How are you resisting!? :test: :haha: I really hope we can add a flashing bfp for you soon!! keep us updated, got any symptoms?Click to expand...

Hey Hun- am finding it surprisingly easy now as so scared of getting a bfn!!!!! Am hoping the longer I dont know the more chance I have of having a bfp!!! My dh was telling me that the girl he works with didn't find out she was expecting til 3 weeks after her period was due! Aldo found this link https://www.babycenter.com/viewEdit...STION&ccContentId=7106&ccOwnerId=&pageSize=10 Have had some cramps, hot flashes, had a vivid dream about two lines and main one - sorry tmi is still got loads of cm. I keep thinking af has started but it hasn't. Have also been more tired than normal. However, I could relate all of these to other reasons too including af so still not convinced. I think I am trying to talk myself into being pregnant..... If only it was that easy!!!


----------



## MrsFX

Hopingitwill: good luck. You should be proud of yourself. I would be a gibbering wreck. I can't see why they wouldn't give u a blood test. Remember the hankies and keep is updated.


----------



## steph1505

Hi there!! I was wondering...is it too late to join?? Me and OH are following this plan this month!

Its day 8 today so Im patiently waiting on him coming in from work haha!!

Its great to see that quite a few girls have their BFP's already!! Fingers crossed for everyone else :D xxxx


----------



## ptntly wtg

Hopingitwill said:


> Hey girls- hope you all well. Officially a week late now!. Avoided temptation to poas! Might try tears at doctors as suggested but generally not good at on demand tears!!! Hope bedding is going well. We are starting to get a roll of bfp's so keep them rolling in. Gl xxx

Goog luck..so sorry you are going through this..hopefully it is a good sign...some tests dont show and you need to do a blood test so hopefully the doc gives you a blood test...GL FX:thumbup:


----------



## ptntly wtg

steph1505 said:


> Hi there!! I was wondering...is it too late to join?? Me and OH are following this plan this month!
> 
> Its day 8 today so Im patiently waiting on him coming in from work haha!!
> 
> Its great to see that quite a few girls have their BFP's already!! Fingers crossed for everyone else :D xxxx

Welcome...all the girls on here are extremely supportive and wonderful...we have been having BFPs rolling in this month from doing SMEP...FX for you!!!:winkwink:


----------



## Aliciatm

hopingitwill goodluck... im going through same crap late af bfn's when is this gonna end.. obgyn appt tomorrow scared to death


----------



## Hopingitwill

Gl to you too. Hope we get the answers we want !


----------



## Aliciatm

me too


----------



## kbkb

Hopingitwill said:


> CertainTurton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopingitwill said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls- hope you all well. Officially a week late now!. Avoided temptation to poas! Might try tears at doctors as suggested but generally not good at on demand tears!!! Hope bedding is going well. We are starting to get a roll of bfp's so keep them rolling in. Gl xxx
> 
> How are you resisting!? :test: :haha: I really hope we can add a flashing bfp for you soon!! keep us updated, got any symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Hun- am finding it surprisingly easy now as so scared of getting a bfn!!!!! Am hoping the longer I dont know the more chance I have of having a bfp!!! My dh was telling me that the girl he works with didn't find out she was expecting til 3 weeks after her period was due! Aldo found this link https://www.babycenter.com/viewEdit...STION&ccContentId=7106&ccOwnerId=&pageSize=10 Have had some cramps, hot flashes, had a vivid dream about two lines and main one - sorry tmi is still got loads of cm. I keep thinking af has started but it hasn't. Have also been more tired than normal. However, I could relate all of these to other reasons too including af so still not convinced. I think I am trying to talk myself into being pregnant..... If only it was that easy!!!Click to expand...


I had HOT flushes and too much cm all the time!!! get a blood :test:, I think you're pregnant.


----------



## MrsFX

Hi Steph105. Welcome. Good luck with the bd-ing. R u using anything else (cbfm, smiley cb sticks?) I hope u get your bfp. 

Hopingitwill and Aliciatm. Good luck at the drs. 

Afm. Woke in the night to really sharp ovary pains in my left side. It is always my left. Cbfm gave a peak but my opk sticks show a fainter line so my surge has gone. I hope I ov'd last night. That makes it 4 days early!? Crazy. 

The softcups seem ok too. Rather intimidating but kept everything in!

Have a sunny one.


----------



## smiley330

Morning Everyone!

*Hopingitwill* Good luck at the doctors today hun :hugs: will be keeping everything crossed for you. Really hope they are helpful!

*Aliciatm* Good luck, hope you get the answers!

*MrsFX* - So you O'ed early this month? Good luck, FX you got that eggy :D How are you feeling about it? Did you do anything differently to entice O early? I would very much like this to happen to me! :D

*ptntly wtg* - How are you doing in the tww? Any possible symptoms? (not symptom spotting, but any jumping out at you type thing) Hope things are positive!!

*Certain* - Did you manage to get the last bd in? I always wonder about that one!! 

*steph1505* - Welcome! :flower: Nope never too late to join :D How long have you been trying? Good luck! 

Hows everyone else? Anything new and exciting to report?

I have nothing new or exciting! I'm on CD13 now, still following the plan, but no sign of a +opk yet - I would really like it on time this month!!! 

:dust:


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning Ladies!

Steph1505 - welcome :hi: I have added you to the list, lots of luck and feel free to moan/laugh/cry and symptom spot with us girls all you like :) 

Aliciatm and HopingItWill - Good luck to both of you today, you will be in my thoughts and I really hope that you will get the answers you (and we...) all want for you! I hope to see some more flashing bfps soon :) :hugs:

MrFX- woop glad to hear you have ov'd - Its always my left side too..strange! Dont worry about it being early, it does that sometimes and it sounds like you have covered your bases :) lots of dust to you!! Glad the cups are working...may consider it next month if it doesnt happen here as we will be on holiday on a boat and would be good not to drip...:haha: 

Smiley - glad to hear you are keeping on track- any sign of your opks getting darker? Im sure you will get there soon :) 
We did manage to get the last :sex: in so have mostly stuck to the plan - just one gap but it was 2 days before my opk, so hoping it will be ok. By pains I think i may have ovu yesterday but by EWCM i think it was earlier...oh the confusion. Anyway for now going to say I am 3dpo and I have to start testing on the 20th...although i may do one on the 19th as its fathers day :blush:


----------



## smiley330

Nope, just a hint of a line - but definitely not getting darker. (Grrrrrr)

Ah that's great, there's no way those couple of days before ov could have made a difference so I think you'll be in with a fantastic chance this month! Oooh so exciting!! 

Oh yeh, I completely forgot about father days this Sunday (bad seeing as I need to sort a fathers days present out, oops) - That would be lovely if you could get a bfp then!


----------



## ptntly wtg

smiley330 said:


> Morning Everyone!
> 
> *Hopingitwill* Good luck at the doctors today hun :hugs: will be keeping everything crossed for you. Really hope they are helpful!
> 
> *Aliciatm* Good luck, hope you get the answers!
> 
> *MrsFX* - So you O'ed early this month? Good luck, FX you got that eggy :D How are you feeling about it? Did you do anything differently to entice O early? I would very much like this to happen to me! :D
> 
> *ptntly wtg* - How are you doing in the tww? Any possible symptoms? (not symptom spotting, but any jumping out at you type thing) Hope things are positive!!
> 
> *Certain* - Did you manage to get the last bd in? I always wonder about that one!!
> 
> *steph1505* - Welcome! :flower: Nope never too late to join :D How long have you been trying? Good luck!
> 
> Hows everyone else? Anything new and exciting to report?
> 
> I have nothing new or exciting! I'm on CD13 now, still following the plan, but no sign of a +opk yet - I would really like it on time this month!!!
> 
> :dust:

Hoping and Alicia---good luck..FX FX FX for you!!! at least you will get some answers
GL to all BD'ing..hopefully some more BFP's this month
Smiley....I am sure you will get your +OPK soon..I got mine on CD13 FX.....As for me....i am in a dreadful tww...this symptom spotting is horrible...so far I had vivid dreams three nights in a row...i wake up every night to use the bathroom, I have had cramps come and go pretty much since DPO 6 and i am exhausted by 2:30....who knows...i dont want to get excited cause sometimes before my period i have some of these symptoms..I am going crazzzyyyy!!!!:confused:
To all :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## smiley330

ptntly wtg said:


> Hoping and Alicia---good luck..FX FX FX for you!!! at least you will get some answers
> GL to all BD'ing..hopefully some more BFP's this month
> Smiley....I am sure you will get your +OPK soon..I got mine on CD13 FX.....As for me....i am in a dreadful tww...this symptom spotting is horrible...so far I had vivid dreams three nights in a row...i wake up every night to use the bathroom, I have had cramps come and go pretty much since DPO 6 and i am exhausted by 2:30....who knows...i dont want to get excited cause sometimes before my period i have some of these symptoms..I am going crazzzyyyy!!!!:confused:
> To all :dust::dust::dust:

Did your opk lines build up until you got your +, or did it just suddenly get positive? Kind of hoping that it might just suddenly be + for me but not sure how likely this is!

Wow, those symptoms do sounds very promising!! What DPO are you on now? I know it's horrible in the tww and noticing everything, but sometimes some symptoms can't be ignored!! FX!!


----------



## MrsFX

Smiley: all I've done differently is grapefruit juice, not crazy amounts tho and exercise. OV just appeared symptom wise but my opk lines built up. I haven't had many cramps today, compared to a constant discomfort last month. 
I hope you get a positive opk soon honey. Smep is the best thing to be doing while you wait. It will happen and you'll be ready! 

Certain: I laughed aloud when I read your drip comment!! Good luck with the testing. 
Ptltny: sounds good. I hope u don't have to wait much longer. 
Hopingitwill: any news? I hope you are well.


----------



## steph1505

Wow already Im loving this thread!! All u girls are lovely :D:D

Me and my OH have only been trying for 1 month! Tbh we agreed to NTNP, but when AF arrived last week and we were so dissapointed, we thought we should actively TTC! Im not really clued up on how OPK's (is that an ovulation test?) or BBT or anything...but I thought, being told to have sex every second nite...I can manage that without too much confusion!! I have some ovulation kits in the house...so if Im right, I should start doing them CD10 yes? 

We have a wee boy, Brandon who will be two in August & we would loooove a little brother or sister for him ASAP!! 

Wishing everyone the best of luck :D:D Im so glad to have you all here to speak to :D xxxxxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey everyone.... no further forward if anything more pissed off. Really dont think it was my month and just wish i could move onto next cycle!!!

Doctor was pretty unhelpful..... 
Conversation:
Why are you here?

DH and i have been trying for a baby and my period is 8 days late and I am getting negative test results so wanrt to know what is going on with my body as cycles have been regular to 32 days.

Only 8 days late why are you worried?

because my periods have been regular as clockwork every 32 days since got implant out.

Well we will do a test drop a sample of urine off tomorrow as the nurse isnt here now so so i can't do a test.

Have already done plenty and they are negative, can i not get a blood test?

No we will not do one. What tests are you using?

Some i got off internet.

Surely you can afford better ones!

Obviously I don't earn as much as a doctor!!!!:haha:

Well do the test. if periods havn't shown up in 3 months we will investigate..... 

In meantime just relax and bed a couple of times a week every month. As soon as you relax it will happen. Most of the people i refer for fertility treatment get pregnant before they go because they relax because something is going to happen. That is all you need to do.

Well how do I know there is not a problem and thats why my period isnt showing? I have been on contraception for 15 years so i dont know what is normal for my body. I am going to be 32 and don't want to be wasting time. Also if I havnt had a period then I havent got a cyle so how is it going to happen?

Right well if nothing happens (as you are nearly 32) In the next few months I will refer you for tests.. lets check urine and take it from there!!! 

Just about the jist of it.... 

So not very helpful!!!!

I didnt mention I was doing Smep etc.. because he was already treating me like a obsessive, demented psychopath!!! I just said I had been using OPK to check i was getting LH surge and i had and bedded around then. Couldnt belive he wouldnt do the test either is it too hard for him to dip a stick in some urine, count to ten and then check for a line, that he needs to get a nurse to do it. Came back home after did a test with the urine I had been keeping in for the last 3 hours in preparation for visit to doctors that he didnt want and got another BFN!!!!! 

Sorry for rant girls..... Hope you lot are having more luck with bedding/OPK's and we get your BFP's in real soon.


----------



## Hopingitwill

PS - Welcome Steph....
I dont think I normally sound so demented.... hope I havn't scared you off thread. Normally I am quite sane and positive!!!!!!!


----------



## ptntly wtg

smiley330 said:


> ptntly wtg said:
> 
> 
> Hoping and Alicia---good luck..FX FX FX for you!!! at least you will get some answers
> GL to all BD'ing..hopefully some more BFP's this month
> Smiley....I am sure you will get your +OPK soon..I got mine on CD13 FX.....As for me....i am in a dreadful tww...this symptom spotting is horrible...so far I had vivid dreams three nights in a row...i wake up every night to use the bathroom, I have had cramps come and go pretty much since DPO 6 and i am exhausted by 2:30....who knows...i dont want to get excited cause sometimes before my period i have some of these symptoms..I am going crazzzyyyy!!!!:confused:
> To all :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Did your opk lines build up until you got your +, or did it just suddenly get positive? Kind of hoping that it might just suddenly be + for me but not sure how likely this is!
> 
> Wow, those symptoms do sounds very promising!! What DPO are you on now? I know it's horrible in the tww and noticing everything, but sometimes some symptoms can't be ignored!! FX!!Click to expand...

I got a faint line on CD12 but it was not darker or same as test but prior to that I wasn't getting any lines, just test line...I am on 10DPO...these symptoms are so similar to period but they are just starting so early i dont know what to think...luckily i am busy this weekend or i will go :wacko: lol....you will got your + soon...sometimes you can O later due to stress and changes in diet/exercise etc etc etc.... GL


----------



## MrsFX

:hugs: *Hopingitwill*: what an arse. GPs give the health service a bad name. There are only programmes like _embarrasing bodies _ because GPs make people feel so bad that they don't want to bother them and then their bits fall off!! like you said why couldn't he take the test for you. :nope: I hope the nurse is lovely tomorrow. 

Steph: may i suggest just sticking to SMEP for a few months before trying BBT etc? I found that with each BFN I have added something else to the things I do, which is expensive. Good idea to start OPKs (ovulation tests) at cd10 until you get a positive (test line darker than the control line). i am sure that you wont be waiting for your BFP long and can boost the BFP attributed to SMEP. I hope I haven't sounded like a bossy know it all...... I wish I was!


----------



## ptntly wtg

Hopingitwill said:


> Hey everyone.... no further forward if anything more pissed off. Really dont think it was my month and just wish i could move onto next cycle!!!
> 
> Doctor was pretty unhelpful.....
> Conversation:
> Why are you here?
> 
> DH and i have been trying for a baby and my period is 8 days late and I am getting negative test results so wanrt to know what is going on with my body as cycles have been regular to 32 days.
> 
> Only 8 days late why are you worried?
> 
> because my periods have been regular as clockwork every 32 days since got implant out.
> 
> Well we will do a test drop a sample of urine off tomorrow as the nurse isnt here now so so i can't do a test.
> 
> Have already done plenty and they are negative, can i not get a blood test?
> 
> No we will not do one. What tests are you using?
> 
> Some i got off internet.
> 
> Surely you can afford better ones!
> 
> Obviously I don't earn as much as a doctor!!!!:haha:
> 
> Well do the test. if periods havn't shown up in 3 months we will investigate.....
> 
> In meantime just relax and bed a couple of times a week every month. As soon as you relax it will happen. Most of the people i refer for fertility treatment get pregnant before they go because they relax because something is going to happen. That is all you need to do.
> 
> Well how do I know there is not a problem and thats why my period isnt showing? I have been on contraception for 15 years so i dont know what is normal for my body. I am going to be 32 and don't want to be wasting time. Also if I havnt had a period then I havent got a cyle so how is it going to happen?
> 
> Right well if nothing happens (as you are nearly 32) In the next few months I will refer you for tests.. lets check urine and take it from there!!!
> 
> Just about the jist of it....
> 
> So not very helpful!!!!
> 
> I didnt mention I was doing Smep etc.. because he was already treating me like a obsessive, demented psychopath!!! I just said I had been using OPK to check i was getting LH surge and i had and bedded around then. Couldnt belive he wouldnt do the test either is it too hard for him to dip a stick in some urine, count to ten and then check for a line, that he needs to get a nurse to do it. Came back home after did a test with the urine I had been keeping in for the last 3 hours in preparation for visit to doctors that he didnt want and got another BFN!!!!!
> 
> Sorry for rant girls..... Hope you lot are having more luck with bedding/OPK's and we get your BFP's in real soon.

That is absolutely ridiculous...how are you supposed to relax without peace of mind. Is there another doctor you can go to that will be more helpful???? Have you tested with first urine?? they say to not do PG tests after your first urine cause it can dilute the HCG levels...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## IGotBabyFever

Hey Ladies :hugs: 
Sorry Ive been missing in action recently...I was so excited to start the new cycle when af showed up early on june 3rd...I ordered 50 IC hpts and also my first smiley opk!!I planned to follow smep properly this time around...but then something went terribly wrong :( fedex lost my package that had my smiley opks in it!!! they claimed it was delivered on friday but I was home all day waiting for them!!my hpts were delivered the day before by fedex also...
so I call them and file a claim,been talking to them everyday since friday..and finally today it was delivered...apparently he delivered it to the wrong address...3164 instead of 3146...I was suppose to start using them on day10 which was sunday...I couldnt go out and get some..so I had to suck it up and wait...
sorry for rambling :( we still followed every other day...but Im not sure if I should even start using them since Im on day 13 now...I mean if I ovulated early,I would have missed it..but should I just go ahead and test incase I may ovulate late? its my first time using the smiley opk...

hope everyone is doing good!! and congrats to everyone who has been blessed with their bfps!! happy and healthy 9 months to yall

fxed and :dust: we get more bfps!!


----------



## MrsFX

Igotbabyfever: have you had any signs of Ov? I would start testing because you are likely to get a positive and the tests aren't cumulative so they don't know that you haven't tested before! Good luck with it.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

sooo....positive opk yesterday! Tested a few times today and its fading back out. BD monday, yesterday, tonight and we Will again tomorrow! Used conceive+ so i guess Im now in the 2ww. How are you ladies?


----------



## IGotBabyFever

MrsFX said:


> Igotbabyfever: have you had any signs of Ov? I would start testing because you are likely to get a positive and the tests aren't cumulative so they don't know that you haven't tested before! Good luck with it.

Thanks!!I havent had any cramping..but the past few cycles I had light cramping on day 14...so I have been assuming thats when I ovulate...I will definetly test this afternoon then! I hope I didnt miss it!! I suppose I shouldnt plan on tinkling for the next 4 hours :haha:


----------



## soxfan

Hi Guys!
Congrats to all the BFP's out there! Holy cow! I'm amazed!!
Big hugs to all of you that shared your trials of late. 

I've been away for the past few days. AF was in town, so I wasn't as obsessed as usual about ttc. BUT, today is CD7 and I'm ready to start SMEP again tomorrow. Last month, I found that I ovulated on CD19. It was my first month using OPK's, so I don't know if I was just late that month or if that's the norm, but with dtd every other day without a positive opk, it was trying to say the least. I haven't decided if I want to follow smep 100% by starting to BD on day 8 or give our bits a rest and start on day 13. I guess I'll decide tomorrow! ahem...I mean "we'll" decide tomorrow. It's not just me deciding, I suppose. :)
all the best to you guys. bring on the BFP's!


----------



## kbkb

Hopingitwill said:


> Hey everyone.... no further forward if anything more pissed off. Really dont think it was my month and just wish i could move onto next cycle!!!
> 
> Doctor was pretty unhelpful.....
> Conversation:
> Why are you here?
> 
> DH and i have been trying for a baby and my period is 8 days late and I am getting negative test results so wanrt to know what is going on with my body as cycles have been regular to 32 days.
> 
> Only 8 days late why are you worried?
> 
> because my periods have been regular as clockwork every 32 days since got implant out.
> 
> Well we will do a test drop a sample of urine off tomorrow as the nurse isnt here now so so i can't do a test.
> 
> Have already done plenty and they are negative, can i not get a blood test?
> 
> No we will not do one. What tests are you using?
> 
> Some i got off internet.
> 
> Surely you can afford better ones!
> 
> Obviously I don't earn as much as a doctor!!!!:haha:
> 
> Well do the test. if periods havn't shown up in 3 months we will investigate.....
> 
> In meantime just relax and bed a couple of times a week every month. As soon as you relax it will happen. Most of the people i refer for fertility treatment get pregnant before they go because they relax because something is going to happen. That is all you need to do.
> 
> Well how do I know there is not a problem and thats why my period isnt showing? I have been on contraception for 15 years so i dont know what is normal for my body. I am going to be 32 and don't want to be wasting time. Also if I havnt had a period then I havent got a cyle so how is it going to happen?
> 
> Right well if nothing happens (as you are nearly 32) In the next few months I will refer you for tests.. lets check urine and take it from there!!!
> 
> Just about the jist of it....
> 
> So not very helpful!!!!
> 
> I didnt mention I was doing Smep etc.. because he was already treating me like a obsessive, demented psychopath!!! I just said I had been using OPK to check i was getting LH surge and i had and bedded around then. Couldnt belive he wouldnt do the test either is it too hard for him to dip a stick in some urine, count to ten and then check for a line, that he needs to get a nurse to do it. Came back home after did a test with the urine I had been keeping in for the last 3 hours in preparation for visit to doctors that he didnt want and got another BFN!!!!!
> 
> Sorry for rant girls..... Hope you lot are having more luck with bedding/OPK's and we get your BFP's in real soon.

What a ROTTEN jerk!!!!! I hate these smug docs....so sorry, hon


----------



## smiley330

Morning :D

*Hopingitwill* - What a horrible doctor!!! I'm so sorry you didn't get any help :hugs: Is it a big surgery? Can you go and see another doctor there? 

*steph1505 * - Welcome! :flower: Good luck! I was pretty clueless about OPK's (still am really :haha:) but these ladies are all fantastic any questions just ask! But yes, start testing on CD10 (I started testing regularly on like CD8 because I cannot get enough of poas!) and wait for the positive! Then bd for 3 days in a row - and voila, baby! (Or at least that's what SMEP says) - A few of us are going to try an extended version by trying to continue to bd every other day after the +opk. Just to cover all bases... however, sometimes this might be easier said than done. 

*ptntly wtg* - Thank you! I am hoping for a second line / smiley face to pop out of nowhere, Im really trying not to stress this month and delay Ov, but that is not so easy when ALL I can think about atm is ttc. That's good you are busy this weekend, definitely helps to have things to take your mind off the tww! Then before you know it, it will be testing time :happydance:

*IGotBabyFever* - I agree, I think you should def still test. Just in case you haven't Ov yet! Good luck! 

*Mummy2Corban* - :happydance::happydance: Yay! +OPK! Oooh good luck for the tww now, when will you first test? 

*soxfan* - It's funny how you can suddenly go from being completely obsessed with ttc, but when AF is about your not as fussed! If only I could stay as relaxed about it all the way through. According to my late AF last month I must have Ov on CD23... but prior to that my cylces have been 28 days, so we started on to bd on CD8 in the hope last month was a crazy one off. Though no sign on a +opk yet :growlmad: . . .There is going to be a lot of bd'ing this month!! 

*AFM* - Did another OPK today (Cd14) and nope, nothing, nada!! Come on little eggy! There are some :spermy: wanting to meet you!!

*Everyone else!* - How are you?? :flower:

Haha, my OH is not a stupid man (in fact very intelligent) however, last night I was moaning because I haven't O yet, and he said "Well you might already be pregnant".... Oh, I think I need to explain how this works again don't I! He also proceeded to tell me that the egg lives for about a week so plenty of time to catch it. :dohh:

Anyway, this turned into a long post! Can you tell i'm at work?? :haha:

xxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Good Morning!!

HopingItWill - grr nasty doc has made me cross! poor you, like smiley says can you maybe try a different doc? I know its naughty to say but maybe a lady doc would be more sympathetic? 

Soxfan - :hi: glad to hear you have been able to forget TTC for a while, it does seem daunting starting at cd8 but its up to you :) Lots of luck for this cycle!

Smiley - hehe your OH has made me giggle! They do struggle a bit sometimes dont they? but its great he is interested as well and he sounds lovely and supportive! I really hope you get a blaringly obvious smiley face tomorrow!! :) Although it is true that some ladies have fallen preg and not had a pos opk so prob still a good idea to keep DTD.

AFM- now on 4dpo...come on 2WW hurry up :haha: I have NO symptoms what so ever!! Very strange for me, normally by this time im convinced im preg with my sore boobs/cramps/CM/moods etc so not sure if this is a good thing or not. Im certainly more relaxed anyway :) Really am getting so desperate for a bfp now. 

I was wondering if any of you have heard from some of the 1st ladies on this list now? Just wondering if they have had bfps or :witch: would be good to be able to keep the list moving :)


----------



## steph1505

Hopingitwill said:


> PS - Welcome Steph....
> I dont think I normally sound so demented.... hope I havn't scared you off thread. Normally I am quite sane and positive!!!!!!!

Thanks! No, no not all!! 

Ur conversation with ur doctor would've frustrated the life out of me!! They really are so unhelpful sometimes!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies!! Can I ask you all a question...?

What are smiley cb sticks??

The ovulation tests I have in the house are wee ones I bought off the internet before I realised just how much I would enjoy POAS!! So Im looking for a wee recommendation for some to buy?

They r quite expensive arent they?? xxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

steph1505 said:


> Hey ladies!! Can I ask you all a question...?
> 
> What are smiley cb sticks??
> 
> The ovulation tests I have in the house are wee ones I bought off the internet before I realised just how much I would enjoy POAS!! So Im looking for a wee recommendation for some to buy?
> 
> They r quite expensive arent they?? xxxxx

Hi, yes I think they are but you can reduce the price by getting them on ebay etc. I use them but im afraid im a bit cheeky and get them free coz i take part in a research study so Im a bit biased. However i think they are great!! I used to use the internet ones too but got frustrated with not ever 'quite' knowing if it was positive, however with the clear blue digital sticks (cb) you get a smiley face which means you will ovulate within 12-36 hours so basically...get busy :haha: There is no confusion :) So I would recommend them, esp if your body isnt great at letting you know by itself with CM and cramps etc.


----------



## steph1505

Ooooh! I never thought of checking ebay!!! Im just logging in to my account now haha!! I do notice a lot of changed in my body throughout the month, I think Im just not confident in myself to know for definite when I am most fertile so would rather have a wee bit more proof haha!! xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

I got my smiley ones from Amazon, they were doing a pack of 20 for around £20 - which is cheaper than anywhere i've seen. Though I didnt think of checking ebay... 

Certain - Oooh no symptoms could well be a good thing then!! Not long and you can start testing (and I will feed my poasa through you :D) Nope, I haven't heard from the others on the 1st page - could probably do a bnb stalk and see if anyone has posted anything! (haha, I really am busy at work!)


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi can I join in? We are doing this plan too, this is our 1st cycle since our mc in April

:flower:


----------



## ptntly wtg

smiley330 said:


> Morning :D
> 
> *Hopingitwill* - What a horrible doctor!!! I'm so sorry you didn't get any help :hugs: Is it a big surgery? Can you go and see another doctor there?
> 
> *steph1505 * - Welcome! :flower: Good luck! I was pretty clueless about OPK's (still am really :haha:) but these ladies are all fantastic any questions just ask! But yes, start testing on CD10 (I started testing regularly on like CD8 because I cannot get enough of poas!) and wait for the positive! Then bd for 3 days in a row - and voila, baby! (Or at least that's what SMEP says) - A few of us are going to try an extended version by trying to continue to bd every other day after the +opk. Just to cover all bases... however, sometimes this might be easier said than done.
> 
> *ptntly wtg* - Thank you! I am hoping for a second line / smiley face to pop out of nowhere, Im really trying not to stress this month and delay Ov, but that is not so easy when ALL I can think about atm is ttc. That's good you are busy this weekend, definitely helps to have things to take your mind off the tww! Then before you know it, it will be testing time :happydance:
> 
> *IGotBabyFever* - I agree, I think you should def still test. Just in case you haven't Ov yet! Good luck!
> 
> *Mummy2Corban* - :happydance::happydance: Yay! +OPK! Oooh good luck for the tww now, when will you first test?
> 
> *soxfan* - It's funny how you can suddenly go from being completely obsessed with ttc, but when AF is about your not as fussed! If only I could stay as relaxed about it all the way through. According to my late AF last month I must have Ov on CD23... but prior to that my cylces have been 28 days, so we started on to bd on CD8 in the hope last month was a crazy one off. Though no sign on a +opk yet :growlmad: . . .There is going to be a lot of bd'ing this month!!
> 
> *AFM* - Did another OPK today (Cd14) and nope, nothing, nada!! Come on little eggy! There are some :spermy: wanting to meet you!!
> 
> *Everyone else!* - How are you?? :flower:
> 
> Haha, my OH is not a stupid man (in fact very intelligent) however, last night I was moaning because I haven't O yet, and he said "Well you might already be pregnant".... Oh, I think I need to explain how this works again don't I! He also proceeded to tell me that the egg lives for about a week so plenty of time to catch it. :dohh:
> 
> Anyway, this turned into a long post! Can you tell i'm at work?? :haha:
> 
> xxx

okay that made me lol...gotta love men..they are clueless with the whole reproductive system...lol..good luck on your +opk...I am still getting crazzzyyy dreams...they are actually quite interesting....
Good luck to all!!!!!! FXFXFX


----------



## smiley330

I know! I just had to laugh at him or I might have cried!!!

*MiissMuffet* - Hello :flower: of course you can join! Sorry to hear about your mc :hugs: lots of luck for this cycle. What CD are you on now?


----------



## MiissMuffet

Thanks :hugs: I'm CD 9. I just did 5 days of licorice root in hope it will help me to ov sooner.


----------



## smiley330

Oh I've not heard of that before! Hope it works for you! (Might have to Dr Google it now...) Are you using OPK's? I'm in a love-hate relationship with those things at the moment!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Yes and temping and I have an ovulation saliva microscope that i'm attempting to use :haha:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey girls...... 9 days late and still no AF....

Was a dutiful patient and posted my FMU into office this morning (as it was shut before i went ot work) and wrote in capital letters: Please contact me as soon as you test!!!!!!
Surprise Surprise.... no call and they shut \thurs afternoon. I really think I should look at changing but am worried now he said he would do fertility checks if nothing in 3 months because if i change it will delay the process again won't it? There are no other doctors in surgery just two male ones and you get pot luck of either. Might see if i can see the other one if nothing by next week!!!

*Steph* - i got my smilie CB off amazon for £11 fr 7 days. When cycle sorts itself i plan on using IC at first and CBFM and then using the smilies to confirm when I start getting high and peak readings.

*Smiley* - As always you made me smile... loved the OH being so naive about how it all works hahah! Have you noticed how the spermy smilie has a really evil face? Quite creepy actually..... maybe thats why our eggs appear to be hiding..... i think i would if something with that face came towards me!!!!!

*Plntly* - Looking forward to you testing..... the 2ww will be over before you know it. have a great weekend!
*
Mummy2* - happy bdding ... glad you got your pos OPK sounds like you have covered the bases. Are you going to bed every other day during the 2ww?

*Igotbabyfever* - if i were you i would test just to put your mind to rest and ensure you cover your bases. At leaset then you dont spend the 2ww thinking 'I wish I had...'
*
Soxo* - happy bedding now you back on the beddng part.... definately the best part of the cycle! GL when you start it. are you using OPK to ensure you don't miss O if it comes early?

*Certain* - Hopefully a good sign if your body is giving you no symptoms as it is the opposite to other cycles where you weren't BFP so hopefully it is a good sign in a reversed kind of way? I was also wondering about all those we havnt heard from? is there any way of searching for them and finding out? 

Sorry if i missed anyone - didnt mean too. Hopefully everything going well and we get loads more BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Welcome Mrs Muffet.... Sorry to hear about your m/c.
I think you have just made Smileys day - she loves learning about new and wonderful new remedies and I was not surprised to hear her googling it!!!! Smiley - your post name is so apt... you always make me smile!!!!! Although i agree i will be feeding my POAS addiciton through others for a while as can't bring myself to test anymore! maybe next week. i treied an OPK yesterday as i have been still getting a lot of cm (sorry tmi) so wondered if my body was doing some weird and wonderful things but even that was neg..... think am just craving something to be Positive!!!!!


----------



## smiley330

Hahaha :haha: this is so true!! :blush: I will try anything, and researching new remedies gives me something else to obsess over. Essentially what i'm really looking for is some magic... 

You're right! I did notice how evil that spermy looks as well, when I posted it I did think no wonder my poor little eggy doesn't want to hook up with those!! (In my head the egg is female and all sperm are male as well)

Wow, your doctors sound like a right bunch of *insert strong word* - make sure you give them a ring first thing and chase them up. If they don't get back to you keep ringing, become that really annoying person - but at least you will be that annoying person with answers and results!! I'm not sure how it would work if you changed docs, surely they would pass over all your notes and it would be on there that you were due for fertility checks in 3 months? Might be worth checking into though! :hugs: :hugs:

This afternoon to take my mind off ALL THE WAITING I have been looking at baby names....Have any of you girls got your names locked down? Or have you not really thought about it? Am I mental for thinking about this already?? Last time OH and I could not decide and I just gave in to his name in the end, not this time!! (If this time ever comes!)

xxxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

For boy undecided - My DH and I have decided that we want to give my dads name as middle as he passed away earlier in the year and we were extremely close ( I was hoping for a BFP this month because baby would be due 14th and I thought if he (hopefuly) was 4 days late he would have shared my dads Birthday too which would have been comforting!) I know its a silly romantic idea but was really praying!

For girls I like the name Kayla Niamh, Cara Louise or Isabella.... but not really spoken to DH about this..... as trying not to sound too obsessive! Am venting on here instead!


----------



## ptntly wtg

smiley330 said:


> Hahaha :haha: this is so true!! :blush: I will try anything, and researching new remedies gives me something else to obsess over. Essentially what i'm really looking for is some magic...
> 
> You're right! I did notice how evil that spermy looks as well, when I posted it I did think no wonder my poor little eggy doesn't want to hook up with those!! (In my head the egg is female and all sperm are male as well)
> 
> Wow, your doctors sound like a right bunch of *insert strong word* - make sure you give them a ring first thing and chase them up. If they don't get back to you keep ringing, become that really annoying person - but at least you will be that annoying person with answers and results!! I'm not sure how it would work if you changed docs, surely they would pass over all your notes and it would be on there that you were due for fertility checks in 3 months? Might be worth checking into though! :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> This afternoon to take my mind off ALL THE WAITING I have been looking at baby names....Have any of you girls got your names locked down? Or have you not really thought about it? Am I mental for thinking about this already?? Last time OH and I could not decide and I just gave in to his name in the end, not this time!! (If this time ever comes!)
> 
> xxxx

you are def not mental for thinking of names already...boy=louis anthony (my OH grandfather and my grandfather) I am really confused about the girl names lol....i guess i should get prego first!!!!


----------



## smiley330

Oh good i'm glad i'm not the only one! :flower:

Ahhh Hoping, that would have been so lovely if a bfp could tie in with that date, not silly at all! (fx it still could!!) I love your girls names as well!

ptntly wtg - Really love your boys name, they both go together so well!! 

Well if we have a girl we're going to put my mums name as the middle name, she died coming up 10 years (this month actually) ago, but for first name i'm still a bit undecided. All the names I like have gotten fairly popular recently. Not that i'm against popular names, just don't want 100 people in the same class with the same name type thing! I love Rose as a middle name, but already got middle name picked so thinking of double barrelling it as first name... my number one pick is Lyla-Rose.... at the moment! 

For a boy I have lots! Toby I think is my fave at the moment, or Miles. 

But yes, should really get pregnant first before getting excited about names! 

Haha, nor have I told OH that i've even remotely thought of names - think it would tip him over the edge!! :haha:


----------



## MrsFX

Cd 13. Just like certain I have no symptoms. Last month I am really crampy all tww. All I've had is terrible OV cramps cd11. Hoping that this difference is a positive thing. 

Smiley. I have names. Jessica and isobel and rufus and jasper.


----------



## smiley330

MrsFX - love love love Jasper!! I wanted that for DS but OH was dead against it, so annoying as that was the only name at the time I wanted! 

Again, no symptoms could well be a very good thing this time. FX!


----------



## MrsFX

Lyla-rose and Toby are lovely names. One of our friends have an Isobel but it's my late grandmothers name and I have always wanted to call my daughter that. 
DH is cool about chatting about baby names which is good because I get an obsession every now and again but feel like we've got it covered. Need more boys names to go with a single barrelled surname. Love the way this thread goes every now and again. We wil have our babies one day girls. They will need names!


----------



## smiley330

:D they will indeed need names! Ah Isobel is a really pretty name, It can be frustrating when friends call their children something that you have always had your heart set on, but if it was a name that meant something / I really wanted I don't think I'd not use it!


----------



## ptntly wtg

smiley--loving miles...adorable
hoping--isabella is beautiful...i am considering olivia...

Hopefully we can all put these names to use soon FX!!!


----------



## CertainTurton

Ooo you are def not on your own there! Me and DH talk about a lot :) We have decided on Oliver James for a boy but are very undecided about a girl (this may be because DH is desperate for a boy first!) but I like Keira Lucy (def having Lucy as a middle name as it was my nans and she passed away recently). I also really like Amber but DH says no :(


----------



## Mummy2Corban

smiley330 said:


> Morning :D
> 
> *Hopingitwill* - What a horrible doctor!!! I'm so sorry you didn't get any help :hugs: Is it a big surgery? Can you go and see another doctor there?
> 
> *steph1505 * - Welcome! :flower: Good luck! I was pretty clueless about OPK's (still am really :haha:) but these ladies are all fantastic any questions just ask! But yes, start testing on CD10 (I started testing regularly on like CD8 because I cannot get enough of poas!) and wait for the positive! Then bd for 3 days in a row - and voila, baby! (Or at least that's what SMEP says) - A few of us are going to try an extended version by trying to continue to bd every other day after the +opk. Just to cover all bases... however, sometimes this might be easier said than done.
> 
> *ptntly wtg* - Thank you! I am hoping for a second line / smiley face to pop out of nowhere, Im really trying not to stress this month and delay Ov, but that is not so easy when ALL I can think about atm is ttc. That's good you are busy this weekend, definitely helps to have things to take your mind off the tww! Then before you know it, it will be testing time :happydance:
> 
> *IGotBabyFever* - I agree, I think you should def still test. Just in case you haven't Ov yet! Good luck!
> 
> *Mummy2Corban* - :happydance::happydance: Yay! +OPK! Oooh good luck for the tww now, when will you first test?
> 
> *soxfan* - It's funny how you can suddenly go from being completely obsessed with ttc, but when AF is about your not as fussed! If only I could stay as relaxed about it all the way through. According to my late AF last month I must have Ov on CD23... but prior to that my cylces have been 28 days, so we started on to bd on CD8 in the hope last month was a crazy one off. Though no sign on a +opk yet :growlmad: . . .There is going to be a lot of bd'ing this month!!
> 
> *AFM* - Did another OPK today (Cd14) and nope, nothing, nada!! Come on little eggy! There are some :spermy: wanting to meet you!!
> 
> *Everyone else!* - How are you?? :flower:
> 
> Haha, my OH is not a stupid man (in fact very intelligent) however, last night I was moaning because I haven't O yet, and he said "Well you might already be pregnant".... Oh, I think I need to explain how this works again don't I! He also proceeded to tell me that the egg lives for about a week so plenty of time to catch it. :dohh:
> 
> Anyway, this turned into a long post! Can you tell i'm at work?? :haha:
> 
> xxx

Have no idea when i would test? would test everyday if i could....hehe! Probably try and leave it at least 10 days! If i had my +ok tuesday do i count yesterday as 1dpo? Cant BD tonight :nope: so i hope ive done enough!! xx


----------



## IGotBabyFever

soooo...after all the trouble I went through with Fedex to finally get my smiley opk delivered as some of you know from me ranting lol...and was 3 days late from starting to test to see when I ovulate....I finally got my smiley!!! so we are continuing to follow smep.. so will bd today,and the following 2 days..then skip a day and bd again just incase...
Im sooooooooooo happy I didnt miss it!! Fedex had me going crazy...even after they were finally delivered..I felt like there was no chance Id get a smiley if I ovulate early ..still decided to test once in the morning and once in the afternoon...when you eject the test you can see lines...and they say not to pay attention to them,but I saw mine have been getting darker everyday up until today when the line was as dark as the control line and I got my smiley face!!!!


----------



## mrs stru

Hi. Am I too late to join in. I'm on cd8 of my 1st cycle since mc. I'm all stocked up with opks and bd'ing starts tonight!!


----------



## soxfan

Hopingitwill said:


> Hey girls...... 9 days late and still no AF....
> 
> Was a dutiful patient and posted my FMU into office this morning (as it was shut before i went ot work) and wrote in capital letters: Please contact me as soon as you test!!!!!!
> Surprise Surprise.... no call and they shut \thurs afternoon. I really think I should look at changing but am worried now he said he would do fertility checks if nothing in 3 months because if i change it will delay the process again won't it? There are no other doctors in surgery just two male ones and you get pot luck of either. Might see if i can see the other one if nothing by next week!!!
> 
> *Steph* - i got my smilie CB off amazon for £11 fr 7 days. When cycle sorts itself i plan on using IC at first and CBFM and then using the smilies to confirm when I start getting high and peak readings.
> 
> *Smiley* - As always you made me smile... loved the OH being so naive about how it all works hahah! Have you noticed how the spermy smilie has a really evil face? Quite creepy actually..... maybe thats why our eggs appear to be hiding..... i think i would if something with that face came towards me!!!!!
> 
> *Plntly* - Looking forward to you testing..... the 2ww will be over before you know it. have a great weekend!
> *
> Mummy2* - happy bdding ... glad you got your pos OPK sounds like you have covered the bases. Are you going to bed every other day during the 2ww?
> 
> *Igotbabyfever* - if i were you i would test just to put your mind to rest and ensure you cover your bases. At leaset then you dont spend the 2ww thinking 'I wish I had...'
> *
> Soxo* - happy bedding now you back on the beddng part.... definately the best part of the cycle! GL when you start it. are you using OPK to ensure you don't miss O if it comes early?
> 
> *Certain* - Hopefully a good sign if your body is giving you no symptoms as it is the opposite to other cycles where you weren't BFP so hopefully it is a good sign in a reversed kind of way? I was also wondering about all those we havnt heard from? is there any way of searching for them and finding out?
> 
> Sorry if i missed anyone - didnt mean too. Hopefully everything going well and we get loads more BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yes, I am using OPK's and the CBFM. Last month was frustrating because we were bding all the time and no positive OPK. Frustrating the issue was that I was using the Ovacue which told me I ovulated about a ga-jillion times, even though the OPK's were negative. Urgh! Glad it was a rental...I sent it right back!


----------



## smiley330

Good Friday Morning everybody!! 

How are we all?

*Mummy2Corban * - Yeh I count the +opk as O day - still not sure if it's right, but meh! :shrug:

*mrs stru* Nope, def not too late to join! :flower: Happy Bd'ing!

*IGotBabyFever* - Yay!! So pleased you didn't miss your +opk!! FX now :D

I have changed my ticker based on my annoying cycle of last month. Still no stupid smiley face today (What's a girl to do to get rid of the blank circle!!!) So figured if I go based on last month anything sooner will be a bonus :happydance:.... anything later i'm not recognising as a possibilty :ignore:

Lots of :dust: to everyone!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi all! CD9 and positive opks and ferning. I just hope it's not going to be a problem ov-ing early (i usually ov way late, sometimes not at all). the licorice root mustve done the trick!


----------



## kbkb

Good luck all with the BDing and the two week wait....:dust:


----------



## MiissMuffet

smiley330 said:


> *Mummy2Corban * - Yeh I count the +opk as O day - still not sure if it's right, but meh! :shrug:

I've always counted ov day as the day after the positive opk, as the opk picks up the lh surge BEFORE you ovulate :flower:


----------



## smiley330

*kbkb * - How are you? :flower:

*MiissMuffet* - Yay! That's great the licorice root has done it's job.... this success may well have sold itself to me :D Good luck!! :happydance:


----------



## smiley330

MiissMuffet said:


> smiley330 said:
> 
> 
> *Mummy2Corban * - Yeh I count the +opk as O day - still not sure if it's right, but meh! :shrug:
> 
> I've always counted ov day as the day after the positive opk, as the opk picks up the lh surge BEFORE you ovulate :flower:Click to expand...

This makes more sense! If I ever ovulate again i'll probably count the day after as O day. Thanks!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Your welcome :) x


----------



## MommyMel

Hi Ladies,
I am quite new to this,,,, so here it goes,.
i have Ovarian drilling done on the 7th June 2011..... got my menses on the 9th ,,,, so now that i am finish, when can we start our baby dancing ? I am super excited that doc found clear open tubes, only had a few cycts removed,,,, after being trying to conceive for 3 years i finally feel as though we getting somewhere.

Do we have sex every 3rd day or everyday ? i am confuse....


----------



## ptntly wtg

Welcome all new SMEP ladies....How is everyone doing???? I am going nuts! I have been cramping on and off pretty much since 6dpo...I am 12 dpo now and holding off POAS until next week...my back hurts and my chest is sore (all pms related symptoms) and i have had vivid dreams almost every night this past week....this symptom spotting is horrible but i cant help to be somewhat hopeful.....happy weekend all!!!!!:wacko:


----------



## smiley330

ptntly wtg said:


> Welcome all new SMEP ladies....How is everyone doing???? I am going nuts! I have been cramping on and off pretty much since 6dpo...I am 12 dpo now and holding off POAS until next week...my back hurts and my chest is sore (all pms related symptoms) and i have had vivid dreams almost every night this past week....this symptom spotting is horrible but i cant help to be somewhat hopeful.....happy weekend all!!!!!:wacko:

OMG, you are doing so well!! 12dpo and not poas, it's the type of self control I dream about!!! Would you be annoyed if all I did was chant :test: :test: :test: in a very non-constructive way! 

Seriously though, those symptoms sound very promising and i'm so excited for you! Only a couple more days to go :hugs:


----------



## smiley330

MommyMel said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am quite new to this,,,, so here it goes,.
> i have Ovarian drilling done on the 7th June 2011..... got my menses on the 9th ,,,, so now that i am finish, when can we start our baby dancing ? I am super excited that doc found clear open tubes, only had a few cycts removed,,,, after being trying to conceive for 3 years i finally feel as though we getting somewhere.
> 
> Do we have sex every 3rd day or everyday ? i am confuse....

Hello!

If you are following SMEP then it says to start bd'ing on CD8. So if your CD1 is the 9th then CD8 would have been the 16th - and continue every other day (cd10,12,14 etc) until you get a +opk. Then it's 3 days in a row. Sounds a bit complicated, but it's ok when you get your head round it! If you didn't bd yesterday don't worry, just bd today and fall back into the plan that way. 

Good luck!


----------



## ptntly wtg

smiley330 said:


> ptntly wtg said:
> 
> 
> Welcome all new SMEP ladies....How is everyone doing???? I am going nuts! I have been cramping on and off pretty much since 6dpo...I am 12 dpo now and holding off POAS until next week...my back hurts and my chest is sore (all pms related symptoms) and i have had vivid dreams almost every night this past week....this symptom spotting is horrible but i cant help to be somewhat hopeful.....happy weekend all!!!!!:wacko:
> 
> OMG, you are doing so well!! 12dpo and not poas, it's the type of self control I dream about!!! Would you be annoyed if all I did was chant :test: :test: :test: in a very non-constructive way!
> 
> Seriously though, those symptoms sound very promising and i'm so excited for you! Only a couple more days to go :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks...i am itching to grab a test but i am waiting till tuesday....i dont want to get excited cause it feel like pms symptoms but the dreams are throwing me off....:loopy:


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> *kbkb * - How are you? :flower:
> 
> *MiissMuffet* - Yay! That's great the licorice root has done it's job.... this success may well have sold itself to me :D Good luck!! :happydance:

Hey Smiley!!!! :wave: and all you other lovely girls- it was so cool to read all your posts about BDing.Ah, definitely the funnest part..

because I am so clogged up! I am nauseous 24X7 :cry: Dont puke or anything but its just that retching feeling at the base of my throat ALL day long. Tired with cooking or cleaning very easily. All that makes me feel good is coming to work, sitting in the aircon here and B&Bing for a bit :haha: Trying to make light of it! Definitely happy i am keeping food inrather than retching over a toilet seat.....but not pleased I am revulsed by the sight of anything edible :dohh:!!! Hell, I thought i'd see some cravings by now...but :nope: heck, this too Shall pass!

Hopingitwill and pntlywtg- Eagerly waiting the results when you know! Cheering you for your flashing bfps!!

certain- no symtoms is good! good luck in the 2 week :coffee:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Lucky kbkb. i was so so sick with Ella, I was throwing up into the toilet all day. I would even wake in the night to puke. That's my biggest fear about my next pregnancy (apart from the birth), as I really dont know how I would cope being that sick again with a toddler! i guess i just would though. You have to do what you have to do huh 

I hope you feel better real quick 

:flower:


----------



## smiley330

Oh no, feeling sick all the time is not fun :hugs: It must be bad if the only thing that makes you feel better is being at work :dohh: - I hope that passes soon for you!!


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi Ladies and welcome to the newbies  :hi: I have updated the list for you and lots of luck being sent your way. 

MommyMel - like Smiley said you basically DTD every other day from now on until a pos opk then do it for 3 days in a row :) should cover all your bases!

kbkb sorry to hear you are feeling rubbish :( hopefully some nice cravings for galaxy or something will come soon and then that will be 'all you can eat' and there will be no way anyone can tell you no! :haha: 

ptntly wtg: TEST TEST TEST you are soo strong!! I really hope you get a nice fat line when you do giev in to the POAS urges! (ah go on) :haha: 

AFM- 5dpo and still no symptoms...I'm sure it must be a good thing really...FX!! Still trying to decide if i can justify POAS on Fathers day as i will only be 7dpo.


----------



## ptntly wtg

CertainTurton said:


> Hi Ladies and welcome to the newbies  :hi: I have updated the list for you and lots of luck being sent your way.
> 
> MommyMel - like Smiley said you basically DTD every other day from now on until a pos opk then do it for 3 days in a row :) should cover all your bases!
> 
> kbkb sorry to hear you are feeling rubbish :( hopefully some nice cravings for galaxy or something will come soon and then that will be 'all you can eat' and there will be no way anyone can tell you no! :haha:
> 
> ptntly wtg: TEST TEST TEST you are soo strong!! I really hope you get a nice fat line when you do giev in to the POAS urges! (ah go on) :haha:
> 
> AFM- 5dpo and still no symptoms...I'm sure it must be a good thing really...FX!! Still trying to decide if i can justify POAS on Fathers day as i will only be 7dpo.

i really want to but i am holding out...now i am kind of feeling like i am getting my period so i am just gonna wait...why waste the test :shrug:


----------



## IGotBabyFever

so I got another smiley face at 6pm today,so we just bded...should I do another test tomorrow to see if ovualtion has passed? its my first time using the smiley opk...so if I got a smiley yesterday...and one today...if I dont get one tomorrow,would that put me at 1dpo??


----------



## CertainTurton

Ptntly- very true! Sorry to hear it feels like it's coming! :hugs:

igotbabyfever- I was told by my researcher not to bother continuing with the digi opks once I got a smiley. If you got your 1st on yesterday then you are 1dpo today! Welcome to the 2WW!!


----------



## smiley330

Certain - Good luck for tomorrow! Are you still going to test? I think it's perfectly justifiable, seeing as you will be testing the day after anyway! :D


----------



## FrenchyMummy

Hello girls, I have been stalking this thread for a while, and I have decided to try the smep method too. We have been NTNP/TTC since last August so as I am 31 and OH is 33 we decided to be more proactive about it this month.

Anyway, I am on CD11 today, no positive OPKs yet, so been BDing every other day since CD7 (I know it is too early, but felt like it, didn't have TTC in mind for once! :) )
I have very regular cycles of 28 days and AF is due on 05/07. I think this is going to be the longest month EVER!!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Morning girls! Sorry not been on for a couple of days but was heading doctors advice and trying to relax about things!!!! Didnt work. Am now 11 days late. Dropped in urine to doctors who kindly didn't phone me back for two days so I had to phone them to find out was a bfn! They told me if I don't come on to go back for another urine test next week. Am so fed up. Don't know if I can have a drink, feel guilty if I eat something that perhaps I shouldn't if pregnant, can't diet for summer holidays or start exercising as this could cause af to hold off even more so basically this is just stopping me from doing everything! Been dr googling (as you would say smiley) and questioning if i have pcos but dont understand why i would go from being so regular to this! Can our bodies just skip a whole period? Still having loads of cm that even appears to he ew as stretches ( sorry tmi) everyday! Oh is actually being a bit more understanding as think the limbo is starting to piss him off more as he actually was asking one of the women he works with who is pregnant questions!


----------



## ty11

Hello Everyone
I have a quick question, tonight is the first time to start after AF - however OH is not flipping here as it looks as though he will be stuck in London - Will this mess everthing up if I miss the first day of bded and does it mean I now have to wait until next month to try SMEP?? Thanks xxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Welcome FrenchyMummy :hi: sounds like you are all ready for this cycle :) FX you get your pos opk soon! 

HopingItWill - :hugs: :hugs: I think you need them!! Beep Docs again - they dont really consider peoples feelings sometimes do they? I really do think the delay in AF is a good sign and that it may just be taking time for the hormone to gather up. FX for you!! A little TMI but apparently DTD can bring on AF so if you want her to come so you can start again you could poss try that. Have you been trying different sort of tests? 

Smiley :hi: yes will do an IC hpt tomorrow morn but not getting hopes up etc.. it will only be 7dpo! I have started to have some boob twinges today and have a really sore throat and feeling v.tired (had a nap earlier!) but I think its poss coz im starting a cold :( other than that, no symptoms still! 

Hows everyone else??


----------



## CertainTurton

ty11 said:


> Hello Everyone
> I have a quick question, tonight is the first time to start after AF - however OH is not flipping here as it looks as though he will be stuck in London - Will this mess everthing up if I miss the first day of bded and does it mean I now have to wait until next month to try SMEP?? Thanks xxx

Hi ty11 - dont panic!! it wont mess everything up and of course you can still do the SMEP plan :) so you have two options - one is just start doing it every other day from cd9 until your pos opk then 3 days in a row.. or you can do it on cd9 then cd10 and then back onto every other day (so cd12 next)... Its up to you. When do you norm ovu? is it late or early?
I had it tricky this month too as I was away on cd 12 so we DTD on cd 8,10, 11 and 14 (smiley) 15,16 so its ok to mix it up if needed but get back on the plan as soon as poss.
Lots of :dust:


----------



## ty11

CertainTurton said:


> ty11 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone
> I have a quick question, tonight is the first time to start after AF - however OH is not flipping here as it looks as though he will be stuck in London - Will this mess everthing up if I miss the first day of bded and does it mean I now have to wait until next month to try SMEP?? Thanks xxx
> 
> Hi ty11 - dont panic!! it wont mess everything up and of course you can still do the SMEP plan :) so you have two options - one is just start doing it every other day from cd9 until your pos opk then 3 days in a row.. or you can do it on cd9 then cd10 and then back onto every other day (so cd12 next)... Its up to you. When do you norm ovu? is it late or early?
> I had it tricky this month too as I was away on cd 12 so we DTD on cd 8,10, 11 and 14 (smiley) 15,16 so its ok to mix it up if needed but get back on the plan as soon as poss.
> Lots of :dust:Click to expand...

Ahh Thanks hun, feel a bit guilty now - just flipped out on the OH lol wooops got some making up to do lol


----------



## CertainTurton

ty11 said:


> CertainTurton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ty11 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone
> I have a quick question, tonight is the first time to start after AF - however OH is not flipping here as it looks as though he will be stuck in London - Will this mess everthing up if I miss the first day of bded and does it mean I now have to wait until next month to try SMEP?? Thanks xxx
> 
> Hi ty11 - dont panic!! it wont mess everything up and of course you can still do the SMEP plan :) so you have two options - one is just start doing it every other day from cd9 until your pos opk then 3 days in a row.. or you can do it on cd9 then cd10 and then back onto every other day (so cd12 next)... Its up to you. When do you norm ovu? is it late or early?
> I had it tricky this month too as I was away on cd 12 so we DTD on cd 8,10, 11 and 14 (smiley) 15,16 so its ok to mix it up if needed but get back on the plan as soon as poss.
> Lots of :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh Thanks hun, feel a bit guilty now - just flipped out on the OH lol wooops got some making up to do lolClick to expand...

Lol well that can be fun ;) I know I found it hard when we were apart and was so scared i would get my pos opk when i was away but didnt, phew!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hello ladies now 4 dpo :) how are you all? I had a dream the other night that i had a scan at 8 weeks and i was pregnant with twins....and due in march! If i fall preggers in this cycle....ill be due in march! That dreams has made me feel pretty calm about this month for some reason?!?! Anyone else had dreams like that? x


----------



## IGotBabyFever

CertainTurton said:


> Ptntly- very true! Sorry to hear it feels like it's coming! :hugs:
> 
> igotbabyfever- I was told by my researcher not to bother continuing with the digi opks once I got a smiley. If you got your 1st on yesterday then you are 1dpo today! Welcome to the 2WW!!

okay so since I got my smiley on thursday...would I officially be 2 dpo today...or would the smiley mean I would have ovulated the next day?which would make me 1dpo...sorry Im new to the smiley opk and aint got a clue how to figure it out :blush:
I do know the dreaded 2ww has begun :coffee:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey girls. Can I throw a spanner in the works I gotbabyfever. If you are temping and you are certain you ovulated by the shift in temperature then I would agree with certain to not bother using opk after. However last month I tried a few opk after my first positive and they were still positive. Don't know if it was my body trying to ovulate again because it hadn't first time. If you went temping you can't know for sure that you ovulated as the opk predict the lh surge that comes before ovulation not the ovulation itself. Therefore it is possible to have a pos opk but not ovulate. I have done loads of reading up not
This the last few days as trying to figure out what is going on with my body. As soon as nextcycle starts I am going to temp and opk the full month as want evidence for doctor as to what is going on!!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

i don't think i can say we followed this plan anymore :dohh: we have just kinda dtd whenever we please so maybe next month lol. Goodluck to you all x


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> Oh no, feeling sick all the time is not fun :hugs: It must be bad if the only thing that makes you feel better is being at work :dohh: - I hope that passes soon for you!!

Thank you for the kind words, ladies ! :hugs: 
Continue to stalk this thread- almost everyone in the 2WW ...how exciting!


----------



## smiley330

Morning Everyone, 

How are we all? Hopingitwill - Have you gotten any news yet? Hope you have a bfp to shout about soon or AF so you can get onto the next cylcle - Obviously I hope the first one more! But I remember how frustrating it was, I was 7 days late in the end - and was pulling my hair out at that point, so can only imagine how you are! Did you continue to take OPK's? Or have you done one recently? 

Certain - FX for a fathers day bfp! But yes, it is very early so don't get disheartened at all if it's bfn. 

CD17 for me and still waiting for my +OPK, no lines are forming at all so still going to be a while I think. Have started to get a bit more CM (sorry, tmi for the morning!) - so im hoping this means im starting to get fertile and O is on it's way soon!! 

xxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

So the grapefruit is working smiley? 
Nothing this morning so 12 days and onto cycle day 45. Am off to do another ic have not done one since thurs but expecting a massive bfn! 

Certain- fx how did testing go?

Kbkb- hope you doing ok. Lovely to see you stalking!!!

Everyone else how you doing?


----------



## Baby2012

WOW this is the mamma of all threads :thumbup: Hello SMEP ladies, I'm hoping you can help. We tried to follow the SMEP this month but OH was poorly cd12 so we missed the 3rd day after the postive opk.

We DTD cd8, cd10, cd11 (smiley face) cd11 but we missed cd12 :cry: & I doubt he'll be well enough today either.

Obviously only time will tell but do you super SMEP'ers think we're still in with a chance??

Thank you and GOOD LUCK everyone xxxxxxxxxx

ps; I drank grapefruit this cycle (while pinching my nose YUK) and it defo helped with CM xx


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning Ladies!!

Hopingitwill - Its true, maybe it would be better to continue the opks. I just have to follow my instructions which say stop after one pos one so hopefully im not missing my actual surge!! How did your IC go? FX for 2 lines!

Baby2010 - Welcome :hi: we are all very chatty here :blush: what a shame you missed cd12 but it sounds like you managed to get a good amount of DTD in before so FX for you!I guess it all depends on when your eggy actually released!

Smiley- ooo more CM is a good sign so really hoping you get your pos opk soon!!

AFM - bfn today but no surprises there! got the occasional twinges in my boobs (but they arent sore to touch) but other than that nada!


----------



## Baby2012

Thanks for the reply certainturton :flower: I guess time will tell eh ;) 

Best of luck to you all xxxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Welcome Baby 2012!

Certain - Another BFN!!! Just want to move onto next cycle... am going to be lapped by all you lovely ladies at this rate! have given up hope of a BFP now just want af to come so I can start new cycle. I was due to have my fertile week for this month this week and I was going away with DH this coming weekend too but looks like that fertile window has... literally gone out the window!


----------



## Grumblebea

I am doing a modified version of SMEP and I am coming off of mc cycle. Hope to O this week and af is due 7-7-11


----------



## IGotBabyFever

Hopingitwill said:


> Hey girls. Can I throw a spanner in the works I gotbabyfever. If you are temping and you are certain you ovulated by the shift in temperature then I would agree with certain to not bother using opk after. However last month I tried a few opk after my first positive and they were still positive. Don't know if it was my body trying to ovulate again because it hadn't first time. If you went temping you can't know for sure that you ovulated as the opk predict the lh surge that comes before ovulation not the ovulation itself. Therefore it is possible to have a pos opk but not ovulate. I have done loads of reading up not
> This the last few days as trying to figure out what is going on with my body. As soon as nextcycle starts I am going to temp and opk the full month as want evidence for doctor as to what is going on!!!

Thanks for responding...I havent started temping although I purchased a bbt 3 months ago lol I have really bad insomnia,so I didnt bother to start because I know there is no way I can temp at the same time every day...I havent tested with my opks again since my 2nd smiley...so I will just say Im between 2-3 dpo lol the 2ww wont get any shorter or go by any faster regardless :nope: 

how is everyone else doing?? when is everyone testing?? Im not due for af until june 30th...but af showed up 3 days early this past cycle,so Im not sure...I may start testing early as Ive become a bit of a poas addict...and the 50 ic hpts will be calling my name the whole 2ww :blush:

fxed we all get our bfps!!! and loads of :dust:


----------



## ptntly wtg

Hopingitwill - I know this is frustrating..i had a two week late period a few months ago and i was so stressed just to get on with it..i think the stress of waiting actually prolonged my period from coming....hang in there...FX for you

Certain - its still early so keep thinking BFP thoughts

Smiley--CM is a good sign..i am sure you will get that +opk soon

Baby 2012--welcome...i had to skip a day this month too cause OH was sick..hopefully a BFP comes out of this anyway...dont give up

As for me: i am on 13/14 DPO....i cant wait to test but i am holding out as long as possible..so far...sore boobs, tired (pms symptoms) I had really bad pms cramps on Friday that i swore :witch: was coming that night but nothing...i have had vivid dreams about 5 nights in the past week....I may test tuesday if AF doesnt show (that is when i am due for AF) or i may wait till i am one or two days late...good luck ladies!!!!


----------



## Baby2012

Hey Hopingitwill, sorry that you got a bfn, how many dpo are you? as they say you're not out until af arrives ;) xxxx 

Thank you ptntly wtg :flower: I feel like a bit of a fraud being on this thread considering we didn't mange to do the whole plan! I wish I was as many dpo as you. You're doing SO well at not testing. Here's hoping that your wait is rewarded with a lovely :bfp: your symptoms sounds very good xxxxxxxxxxx

IGotBabyFever "a bit of a poas addictt" 50 hpts?!? :haha: that made me chuckle :) I thought I was bad buying 4 :blush: I'm going to try to follow ptntly wtg lead and not test until I'm late - key word here is TRY :haha: xxxx

Good luck everyone xxxxx


----------



## ann89

Hey ladies. So looks like I havn't ovulated yet. So my monthly should be due way behind the 24th. I guess the provera the Dr. prescibed didn't help my cycle get back to normal like before my pregnancy. So I'm thinking about waiting till my cycle is back to normal to do the smep. Sucks... but it will be MUCH easier whenj my cycles get back to normal. I thought I was going to ovulation maybe yesterday since I had ferning on my ovulation microscope and my opks for a little darker and had a lot of fertile cm and my cervix was soft and open. But then today no ferning and cervix went to firm low and closed and barly any fertile cm.. :( Uhh so looks like maybe I tried to ovulate but didn't :(


----------



## sprouty

Hi girls!! happy to see more SMEP buddies :) Well, long story short, here I am back to square one... my bfp's have all too quickly turned into bfn's, mc'd at exactly 5wks several hrs after attending a funeral (apparently, thats a no no if you are preggers!) I am very positive and optimistic and ready to get back in the game, bought 50more OPK's and 50 hcg's on ebay, to satisfy my POAS addiction.... at least I know that I can get preggers, and SMEP WORKS!! will you all welcome me back? :) Honestly cant wait for my 2ww! Girls, enjoy every moment of your journey!!! Its beautiful.


----------



## ptntly wtg

sprouty said:


> Hi girls!! happy to see more SMEP buddies :) Well, long story short, here I am back to square one... my bfp's have all too quickly turned into bfn's, mc'd at exactly 5wks several hrs after attending a funeral (apparently, thats a no no if you are preggers!) I am very positive and optimistic and ready to get back in the game, bought 50more OPK's and 50 hcg's on ebay, to satisfy my POAS addiction.... at least I know that I can get preggers, and SMEP WORKS!! will you all welcome me back? :) Honestly cant wait for my 2ww! Girls, enjoy every moment of your journey!!! Its beautiful.

So sorry to here about your mc....i am glad you are keeping positive and ready to jump back in and keep trying....GL:hugs:


----------



## IGotBabyFever

Baby2012 said:


> Hey Hopingitwill, sorry that you got a bfn, how many dpo are you? as they say you're not out until af arrives ;) xxxx
> 
> Thank you ptntly wtg :flower: I feel like a bit of a fraud being on this thread considering we didn't mange to do the whole plan! I wish I was as many dpo as you. You're doing SO well at not testing. Here's hoping that your wait is rewarded with a lovely :bfp: your symptoms sounds very good xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> IGotBabyFever "a bit of a poas addictt" 50 hpts?!? :haha: that made me chuckle :) I thought I was bad buying 4 :blush: I'm going to try to follow ptntly wtg lead and not test until I'm late - key word here is TRY :haha: xxxx
> 
> Good luck everyone xxxxx

lol My name is Jennifer and I am a poas addict :haha: they have them for super cheap on amazon.com...I couldnt help myself :blush:
fxed you get your bfp!! :dust:


----------



## IGotBabyFever

sprouty said:


> Hi girls!! happy to see more SMEP buddies :) Well, long story short, here I am back to square one... my bfp's have all too quickly turned into bfn's, mc'd at exactly 5wks several hrs after attending a funeral (apparently, thats a no no if you are preggers!) I am very positive and optimistic and ready to get back in the game, bought 50more OPK's and 50 hcg's on ebay, to satisfy my POAS addiction.... at least I know that I can get preggers, and SMEP WORKS!! will you all welcome me back? :) Honestly cant wait for my 2ww! Girls, enjoy every moment of your journey!!! Its beautiful.

sorry to hear about your mc :hugs: we are all here for you!! :flower: Im praying you get your bfp and have a h&h 9 months :hugs: :dust:


----------



## sprouty

Thank you girls, I am excited to get to bding again anytime I want!!! in terms of POAS, OMG, i went through 50 in my 2ww! was so excited to see bfp and kept on testing like 3x/day to make sure I'm not imagining things.... i got way to carried away and am currently in withdraw:haha: Lesson learned, once I get BFP, RELAX and stop testing!


----------



## kbkb

Sprouty-Sorry to hear about the loss! Its awesome to see your good attitude and that you're raring to go! good luck!


----------



## soxfan

SProuty, so sorry to hear about your loss. Good luck to you!


----------



## MrsFX

Sporty sorry to hear about the mc. You have an inspirational attitude. Good luck with the opk testing.


----------



## crowned

Hi ladies, I'd like to join! DH and I have been following the SMEP plan this cycle, and I'm CD 17. I'm not quite doing the plan properly, as I can't get OPK's too easily here, but I'm going to use my BBT temps and past charts to figure out when I O and follow the plan as best as I can! I've heard great things about this plan, and I want some positive results for once!


----------



## Baby2012

So sorry to hear of your loss sprouty :hugs: your outlook is very inspirational and I'm sure it'll help you get that sticky bfp very soon :flower: xx


----------



## smiley330

Good Morning to my favourite BnB ladies :flower:

*Sprouty* - :hugs::hugs: So sorry to hear you've had a mc - Glad to hear you are feeling positive, be kind to yourself for a while :hugs: Of course we will welcome you back!! :D

*IGotBabyFever* Haha, im so pleased to see another poas addict here!! I have 50 hpts from Amazon just crying out to me for my tww - I've already had to order more OPK's as have got through 50 of those!! How are you feeling? Any "jump out at you" preg symptoms! FX!

*Baby2012* Welcome :flower: How is your tww going? Did you manage to get that last bd in? It such a pain when OH's a sick, nothing that can be done though - but I would've thought the Bd's you did you would give you a great chance - so FX!! When will you start testing? 

*Certain* Any BFP's this morning?? Good luck!! 

*Hopingitwill* - Sorry it was still a crappy bfn. How are you feeling? :hugs: If I were you I would start taking OPK's daily again in case your body has just skipped it last month completely and tries to do it again before having AF visit. 

*ptntly wtg* OMG :test:!!!! Good luck!! FX for a flashy bfp soon!!! 

*crowned* Welcome! Good luck for this cycle :D

*AFM - * Still no +OPK, CD18 now - However, FINALLY starting to get a faint second line, so i'm really hoping this turns into my +opk very soon YAY!! Looks like my cylce is following last months, which is annoying that it's longer, but im glad i'm getting there. HELLO FERTILE WEEK!! Still not getting ewcm, but am getting lots of the watery stuff, might up my grapefruit intake this week. Have stopped with the EPO as don't want to take it close to O - so we'll see how this week goes.

xxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning Ladies!

Sprouty - :hugs: So sorry to hear of your MC but your attitude is amazing! Enjoy your self for a bit and I have my FX for you!! Apparently it is quite common to fall prg again straight after a MC as you are more fertile! 

Crowned -:hi: welcome to the SMEP mad house! Its a shame you cant get the opks but tbh I expect your BBT is more accurate. If i dont get my bfp this month I think i will start temping. Lots of luck! 

Smiley - glad to hear you are getting there - you must be getting a bit tired of DTD but keep at it girl :haha:

IGotBabyFever -i think me, you and smiley are the biggest POAS addicts...oh dear maybe we should start a therapy group. 

Ptntly - any news!?! FX for you!

AFM- a BFN for me this morn at 8dpo (not suprising). It popped up 'not pregnant' very quickly (was almost offended :haha: ) and there was no line at all on the stick so not even a bit of LH is there...really hope this is my month but ive got no symptoms still...oh well.


----------



## smiley330

Ah no, really thought you were going to pop in this morning with your bfp! Still very early days though, and I really think no symptoms for you is a good thing seeing as you've always had lots in the other months! Come on bfp, show yourself to us!! Hope you're staying positive as still lots of time before AF due yet!

Haha, getting tired of dtd is an understatement! Is it bad that I keep thinking those early BD's were a waste and I could have been sleeping!! :haha: Can't keep thinking about BD'ing in terms of how likely it is we made a baby... Must stay enthusiastic about sex with OH!!


----------



## CertainTurton

smiley330 said:


> Ah no, really thought you were going to pop in this morning with your bfp! Still very early days though, and I really think no symptoms for you is a good thing seeing as you've always had lots in the other months! Come on bfp, show yourself to us!! Hope you're staying positive as still lots of time before AF due yet!
> 
> Haha, getting tired of dtd is an understatement! Is it bad that I keep thinking those early BD's were a waste and I could have been sleeping!! :haha: Can't keep thinking about BD'ing in terms of how likely it is we made a baby... Must stay enthusiastic about sex with OH!!

:haha: absolutely. sleeping is a must too but I can imagine it must be getting a bit of a 'baby chore' lucky you have a supportive OH :) We have been rubbish at the 'extended' version...We just needed a rest i think. 

Yes im still positive, feeling much calmer this month than any of the ones before, prob because Im not being teased by my body so much. Then again, the little voices are starting now "maybe i am...ooooo" etc :wacko: :haha:


----------



## smiley330

Yeh he has been good actually, have had the odd - i'm tired this evening, but the end is in sight now! Then he can have 2 weeks off if he likes :D I think if this month isn't it then we'll start a bit later next month or maybe once every 3 days in the early days. 

Oh how I long for the days when :sex: was random and no thoughts of baby were present! 

Good, calm is a nice state to be in! Of course you are going to get those thoughts starting now though, getting close to the days where you could realistically see a bfp! You've done well to keep them at bay until now!


----------



## ptntly wtg

Crowned--welcome...as long as you are bd'ing around your fertile window you have a great chance
Smiley-- i am still holding out...i am extremely stubborn, even with myself...lol....
Certain...nothing yet...due for AF tomorrow...

Still getting cramps and i really think the nasty :witch: is on her way!!!!!!


----------



## ptntly wtg

CertainTurton said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> Sprouty - :hugs: So sorry to hear of your MC but your attitude is amazing! Enjoy your self for a bit and I have my FX for you!! Apparently it is quite common to fall prg again straight after a MC as you are more fertile!
> 
> Crowned -:hi: welcome to the SMEP mad house! Its a shame you cant get the opks but tbh I expect your BBT is more accurate. If i dont get my bfp this month I think i will start temping. Lots of luck!
> 
> Smiley - glad to hear you are getting there - you must be getting a bit tired of DTD but keep at it girl :haha:
> 
> IGotBabyFever -i think me, you and smiley are the biggest POAS addicts...oh dear maybe we should start a therapy group.
> 
> Ptntly - any news!?! FX for you!
> 
> AFM- a BFN for me this morn at 8dpo (not suprising). It popped up 'not pregnant' very quickly (was almost offended :haha: ) and there was no line at all on the stick so not even a bit of LH is there...really hope this is my month but ive got no symptoms still...oh well.

its still very early....stay positive and try to wait a few more days...i know its difficult though...GL, FX


----------



## CertainTurton

ptntly wtg said:


> CertainTurton said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies!
> 
> Sprouty - :hugs: So sorry to hear of your MC but your attitude is amazing! Enjoy your self for a bit and I have my FX for you!! Apparently it is quite common to fall prg again straight after a MC as you are more fertile!
> 
> Crowned -:hi: welcome to the SMEP mad house! Its a shame you cant get the opks but tbh I expect your BBT is more accurate. If i dont get my bfp this month I think i will start temping. Lots of luck!
> 
> Smiley - glad to hear you are getting there - you must be getting a bit tired of DTD but keep at it girl :haha:
> 
> IGotBabyFever -i think me, you and smiley are the biggest POAS addicts...oh dear maybe we should start a therapy group.
> 
> Ptntly - any news!?! FX for you!
> 
> AFM- a BFN for me this morn at 8dpo (not suprising). It popped up 'not pregnant' very quickly (was almost offended :haha: ) and there was no line at all on the stick so not even a bit of LH is there...really hope this is my month but ive got no symptoms still...oh well.
> 
> its still very early....stay positive and try to wait a few more days...i know its difficult though...GL, FXClick to expand...

Thanks for the support. However i actually HAVE to POAS every morning now..I know sounds crazy but im taking part in a research study looking at implantation and the heart so I get given all my CB digi opks and hpts and have to test every day from 8dpo...is kind of good as it feeds my addiction but after a while it gets me down seeing 'not pregnant' so much.

FX crossed for you!! you are so strong! :hugs:


----------



## EmmaRhiannon

I wish we could do this, but we're using a sperm donor and I don't know how he'd feel travelling every other day and then every day for 3 days.... :dohh:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Sprouty- so sorry to hear your news but hopefully it will happen quickly for you. Have heard it can after that happens. Is great to hear you so positive though and I am sure your body will reward you. 

Baby - my af is 13 days late so am over 25 days dpo so pretty certain I did not ovulate even though I had positive opk ( wish I had been temping!). 

I gotbaby aka poas addict- you made me laugh. My husband thinks I am bad buying 15!!!!

Certain & plntly- how you doing hoping 2ww is not driving you insane. 

Smiley- any sign of pos opk?

Everyone else how's things?


----------



## Kimbre

EmmaRhiannon said:


> I wish we could do this, but we're using a sperm donor and I don't know how he'd feel travelling every other day and then every day for 3 days.... :dohh:

I LOLd for real and my hubby was like what is with you.

yeah i doubt he would! haha. and also its way too hard for us to do this anyway. my DH like to :sex: alot more than that.=/


----------



## mrs stru

So, I'm on cd11 and no second line on the opks yet, not even a faint one. I'm getting a little impatient now as when we last followed smep I had a +ve opk on cd 10.

Bd'ing is going to plan- cd8, cd10 so far and oh is on notice for tomorrow- he wanted to know if we we playing chase the egg this month! :haha:


----------



## Baby2012

IGotBabyFever said:


> Baby2012 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Hopingitwill, sorry that you got a bfn, how many dpo are you? as they say you're not out until af arrives ;) xxxx
> 
> Thank you ptntly wtg :flower: I feel like a bit of a fraud being on this thread considering we didn't mange to do the whole plan! I wish I was as many dpo as you. You're doing SO well at not testing. Here's hoping that your wait is rewarded with a lovely :bfp: your symptoms sounds very good xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> IGotBabyFever "a bit of a poas addictt" 50 hpts?!? :haha: that made me chuckle :) I thought I was bad buying 4 :blush: I'm going to try to follow ptntly wtg lead and not test until I'm late - key word here is TRY :haha: xxxx
> 
> Good luck everyone xxxxx
> 
> lol My name is Jennifer and I am a poas addict :haha: they have them for super cheap on amazon.com...I couldnt help myself :blush:
> fxed you get your bfp!! :dust:Click to expand...

Hahaa I know EXACTLY what it's like :blush: wanna hear something funny...I poas today at approx 3dpo :blush: :haha: how awful! :dohh: But now that I have that out of my system I vow not to test again....untill next week. Best of luck to you to Jennifer FX you get your BFP too. 

Hope everyone is doing well. I hope we're all blessed with beautiful SMEP babies :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsFX

Welcom new ladies. Good luck to you all. Please be reassured that none of us have managed to do smep 'right' each month. 

I am 6dpo. No signs. When I think of last month I had heavy bbs but nothing like that. Current have a bit of cramping but I think that is psychosomatic or wind!!

We collected our 2, 3 month old kittens on Friday so I do have some babies to take my mind off the tww.


----------



## Aliciatm

hey my dr said smep is prolly why we all arent getting pregnant he said even if a man has good sperm count that he would likley be shooting more blanks or lower sperm count.. he said to try to limit to a 4 days before o day of o and 4 days after o


----------



## KEslinger

I am in on it, too. Cd1 today of a 25-28 day cycle. Suspected o date: 7/3-7/4 with the help of femara. I am 25, this is our 8th cycle, and I have suspected pcos (labs have been done but no treatment further workup for another 5 months!).


----------



## Baby2012

Thanks MrsFX, that's really reassuring to know (that not everyone can do SMEP 100%) that makes me feel much better.

Hi Aliciatm :flower: I guess a DR knows best but I've read that SMEP has a 40% success rate :shrug: also if you look at some of the older threads all of the ladies have got their :bfp: after a few cycles. It's all so confusing as there's so much conflicting info out there :wacko: This is my first month SMEP'ing & I've enjoyed it but I'll def make a note of this if we don't get our BFP soon :thumbup: xx


----------



## ptntly wtg

CertainTurton said:


> ptntly wtg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CertainTurton said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies!
> 
> Sprouty - :hugs: So sorry to hear of your MC but your attitude is amazing! Enjoy your self for a bit and I have my FX for you!! Apparently it is quite common to fall prg again straight after a MC as you are more fertile!
> 
> Crowned -:hi: welcome to the SMEP mad house! Its a shame you cant get the opks but tbh I expect your BBT is more accurate. If i dont get my bfp this month I think i will start temping. Lots of luck!
> 
> Smiley - glad to hear you are getting there - you must be getting a bit tired of DTD but keep at it girl :haha:
> 
> IGotBabyFever -i think me, you and smiley are the biggest POAS addicts...oh dear maybe we should start a therapy group.
> 
> Ptntly - any news!?! FX for you!
> 
> AFM- a BFN for me this morn at 8dpo (not suprising). It popped up 'not pregnant' very quickly (was almost offended :haha: ) and there was no line at all on the stick so not even a bit of LH is there...really hope this is my month but ive got no symptoms still...oh well.
> 
> its still very early....stay positive and try to wait a few more days...i know its difficult though...GL, FXClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the support. However i actually HAVE to POAS every morning now..I know sounds crazy but im taking part in a research study looking at implantation and the heart so I get given all my CB digi opks and hpts and have to test every day from 8dpo...is kind of good as it feeds my addiction but after a while it gets me down seeing 'not pregnant' so much.
> 
> FX crossed for you!! you are so strong! :hugs:Click to expand...

interesting research....thats great...well hopefully you wake up to a bfp one morning...fx!!:hugs:


----------



## ptntly wtg

Hopingitwill said:


> Sprouty- so sorry to hear your news but hopefully it will happen quickly for you. Have heard it can after that happens. Is great to hear you so positive though and I am sure your body will reward you.
> 
> Baby - my af is 13 days late so am over 25 days dpo so pretty certain I did not ovulate even though I had positive opk ( wish I had been temping!).
> 
> I gotbaby aka poas addict- you made me laugh. My husband thinks I am bad buying 15!!!!
> 
> Certain & plntly- how you doing hoping 2ww is not driving you insane.
> 
> Smiley- any sign of pos opk?
> 
> Everyone else how's things?

I was going completely insane but now i am convinced AF is on her way..i will know for sure in the next couple of days...how are you holding up??? :hugs:


----------



## mrs stru

MrsFX said:


> We collected our 2, 3 month old kittens on Friday so I do have some babies to take my mind off the tww.

They are soo cute. They will definitely take your mind off the 2ww!


----------



## mrs stru

Double post


----------



## sprouty

MsFx- i'm right there with you! My cat is about to pop any day now, last time we had 3 kittens, but she looks bigger this time so I think we will have around 5 very soon!!! Sooo cute, they will definitely make you feel warm and fuzzy for a long time to come!!


----------



## smiley330

Morning Everyone!

YAY!!! Got my +OPK last night!!! Soooooo happy :happydance: :happydance: (you'd think it was a bfp with how happy I am about this!) - As I said in my last post, yesterday mornings had a teeny bit of a faint line - but by yesterday evening it was positive and that glorious face was smiling back at me. Though if i'd have just been using the IC opk's I would definitely not thought it was positive, it was darker but not as dark as the control. 

So CD18 was my +opk so we dtd last night, hopefully will do tonight - i'm out babysitting till late but have told OH to be prepared :D and again 2mrw. Then we will have finally gotten there!! 

Hows everyone else today?? 

I'm very jealous about the kittens, would love a cat but OH hates them (mainly cuz other peoples keep pooing on our drive). 

xxxxxxx


----------



## MajellaG

Hi ladies - mind if I join in? :flower:

I should be CD 1 today if :witch: shows up (which she defo will).

I havent been TTC long (this will be my third cycle) but really would like to be pregnant before 2011 is out!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## smiley330

MajellaG said:


> Hi ladies - mind if I join in? :flower:
> 
> I should be CD 1 today if :witch: shows up (which she defo will).
> 
> I havent been TTC long (this will be my third cycle) but really would like to be pregnant before 2011 is out!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Of course! Welcome :flower: Hopefully the witch doesn't show for you today though and you wont need to join :D 

Ok girls, so I also just read back my psychic reading and she specifically mentioned the 20th June... spooky!! Ok so she could have gotten lucky, but I still think it's a bit weird! flasher: ??)


----------



## CertainTurton

Welcome MajellaG :hi: FX your AF doesn't come! 

Yey smiley!! Im so happy for you :happydance: you had better get busy ;) :haha: Knew it would come sooner or later. That's kind of freaky about the psychic reading..and very good use of the icon..hehe. I really hope it is correct for you :) 

Hows everyone else doing today? another BFN for me today (although v.slight line on the digi stick..i know tut tut for looking..) :haha: I have a confession (TMI) every time i wipe now im hoping to see an IB :blush: so silly!


----------



## smiley330

CertainTurton said:


> Welcome MajellaG :hi: FX your AF doesn't come!
> 
> Yey smiley!! Im so happy for you :happydance: you had better get busy ;) :haha: Knew it would come sooner or later. That's kind of freaky about the psychic reading..and very good use of the icon..hehe. I really hope it is correct for you :)
> 
> Hows everyone else doing today? another BFN for me today (although v.slight line on the digi stick..i know tut tut for looking..) :haha: I have a confession (TMI) every time i wipe now im hoping to see an IB :blush: so silly!

Tut tut for looking indeed! Hehe, I'm sure we must all do it. Have you started to get lines in other months? Really hope it's the start of your bfp!! :flower:

Not silly at all!!! I'd love to see an IB :D 

I know, last night when I got it I ran downstairs to OH and did a little happy dance!! :haha: My other batch of IC opk's arrived this morning, which means I have a million sticks to pee on..... Might start an experiment of some kind.


----------



## ptntly wtg

certain---a slight line could be the start of something positive:winkwink:
smiley-- i am glad you got your +opk...now you can get to some serious bd'ing

update for me--i couldnt resist any longer as i am due for AF today and I got a :bfn: so i guess the:witch: is on her way....i think i am going to just have fun :sex: this month and try not to think about it...who am i kidding...i already calculate my O day and my Af day for next month...:cry:


----------



## smiley330

ptntly wtg said:


> certain---a slight line could be the start of something positive:winkwink:
> smiley-- i am glad you got your +opk...now you can get to some serious bd'ing
> 
> update for me--i couldnt resist any longer as i am due for AF today and I got a :bfn: so i guess the:witch: is on her way....i think i am going to just have fun :sex: this month and try not to think about it...who am i kidding...i already calculate my O day and my Af day for next month...:cry:

Oh i'm so sorry you got a bfn hun :hugs: Really thought it was looking so promising for you!! You're not out until AF shows though. If she does show I hope you've got some supplies (chocolate / wine) to indulge in :hugs: x x x


----------



## MrsFX

Smiley and Sprouty: the kittens r gorgeous but wake us at 5:30 for a play and grub (an hour before I wake up) so I have big bags under my eyes. But great distraction.

Certain: me too I keep hoping for ib. No symptoms at all for me at 7dpo. 

I wonder what's going on in there I usually have crampy tunny and heavy bbs but maybe all that will come tomorrow. We haven't managed the extended version! Will definately next month if we have to. 

Ptnty: sorry to hear about the bfn. What a bummer but no Af yet. Try to avoid pos until she's late and don't give up hope.


----------



## smiley330

Awww I bet they are!! Though 5.30 is quite early.... maybe I dont want a kitten that much :D

Well ladies took an OPK at about 3pm today and my smiley face was gone (boooo!) I guess I have quite a short surge. Got Ov cramps as well so hopefully that means Ov is definitely going ahead?! Gosh I really hope we've done enough this cycle!!! (Pleeeeeeeeeeeaaaaase) 

So from tomorrow I will officially be back in the tww - there was one point when I didn't think id ever manage to get back here!

x x x


----------



## MrsFX

Welcome to tww smiley. We've been keeping a seat warm for you and have a nice cup of decaff with Ur name on it!!


----------



## smiley330

:happydance:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Very pleased for you smiley. Sounds like the rest of you are doing well with plan. I have my fx for you all. 
Feeling like a bit of a fraud on this thread at min as not following smep though the intention is to if I ever get af! Is now 14 days late and still bfn! Am starting to worry if everything is working as it should, but then I can't understand why I was so regular beforehand. Am gutted way cycle had worked out as me and hubby's were going to London this weekend and it was due to be my fertile week. Guess I am now playing the 4 week waiting game!


----------



## smiley330

Hopingitwill said:


> Very pleased for you smiley. Sounds like the rest of you are doing well with plan. I have my fx for you all.
> Feeling like a bit of a fraud on this thread at min as not following smep though the intention is to if I ever get af! Is now 14 days late and still bfn! Am starting to worry if everything is working as it should, but then I can't understand why I was so regular beforehand. Am gutted way cycle had worked out as me and hubby's were going to London this weekend and it was due to be my fertile week. Guess I am now playing the 4 week waiting game!

Hi Hoping :wave: Don't feel like a fraud!!! This thread is much more than just following smep now :hugs: Have you been back to your doctor? Have you still been taking OPK's? Just to see if your body is going to try to ovulate again? (if it didn't before) Have you still been bd-ing? Sorry, lots of questions!! I'm just thinking the only 2 possibilities are you are pregnant and it's just not showing up or you didn't ovulate when you thought, therefore you must be due to ovulate again or have already? 

How is everyone else today? Any news from anyone? 

Certain - how are those lines looking? 

1dpo for me, and I did nother opk this morning :blush: Will prob continue to do them until the end of the tww. I am just thinking as a back up in case I haven't actually ovulated (like last month) at least I wont miss it!! (Does this justify it??)

Me and OH didn't bd last night either, im trying so hard not to burst into tears at this!!! I didn't get home until the early hours and it was just not an option. We did this morning, but I dont think that would really have caught any eggy. Its the +opk day and the day after that are the most important. Ohhhhhhh, if we went through all that bd-ing this month and messed it up right at the end!!! :sad2: Gutted will not even come close. 

x x x


----------



## kbkb

Smiley-am still lurking!! remember your first boy was born when you DTD a few days before O and only once! should give you faith!


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> Smiley-am still lurking!! remember your first boy was born when you DTD a few days before O and only once! should give you faith!

Ah thank you!! :hugs: I do keep telling myself this, but then the other side of me is saying - he was a fluke! It's just so frustrating that we followed the plan all month, then when it really matters we messed it up!! May as well not have followed it. :dohh: 

Just feeling a bit annoyed with myself today.

How are you getting on? Has the nausea passed a bit yet?


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> Smiley-am still lurking!! remember your first boy was born when you DTD a few days before O and only once! should give you faith!
> 
> Ah thank you!! :hugs: I do keep telling myself this, but then the other side of me is saying - he was a fluke! It's just so frustrating that we followed the plan all month, then when it really matters we messed it up!! May as well not have followed it. :dohh:
> 
> Just feeling a bit annoyed with myself today.
> 
> How are you getting on? Has the nausea passed a bit yet?Click to expand...

No, he is so NOT a fluke! dont say that!!!! BELIEVE, girl! you DTD before...you should be fine! do it again today some good old :sex: just for fun!!!!

Arrrrrrrrrrrgh, i feel like something the cat dragged in...........Gagging at smells alll day long. HATE the sight of any food! :nope:


----------



## smiley330

Ohh no, I really feel for you. I hate feeling sick!! How many weeks are you now? Only a few more weeks until your scan now isn't it?

Yeh I think some :sex: just for fun this evening might be nice! Though OH is probably going to run a mile for the next 2 weeks in case we have to put all that BD'ing in again next month! :haha:


----------



## kbkb

:rofl: hahaha, thats so funny! running a mile for the next 2 weeks...poor man!!!! 6 weeks, 4 days....scan's at 8 weeks i.e. July 2-not long....I am really looking forward to it...at least the misery should be rewarded...


----------



## steph1505

Morning ladies!!! How is everyone getting on?? Sorry I havent been on in a few days - my laptops decides when it can be bothered to connect to the internet!

I took an OPK this morning and have attached a pic.....is this positive? I think it is but want to double check with some experts....? Sorry the pic isnt very clear...!!

xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo0884.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## smiley330

steph1505 said:


> Morning ladies!!! How is everyone getting on?? Sorry I havent been on in a few days - my laptops decides when it can be bothered to connect to the internet!
> 
> I took an OPK this morning and have attached a pic.....is this positive? I think it is but want to double check with some experts....? Sorry the pic isnt very clear...!!
> 
> xxxxxx

Hi Steph, 

It is a bit blurry, but it does look positive, or close to positive - I have been using those same OPK's and that is how mine looked when I got a positive on my CB digi ones. 

Good luck! x x x


----------



## steph1505

Thanks! The camera on my phone is rubbish - the lines are a lot darker than they look in the picture!! 

Woo hoo! This is my first cycle trying out OPKs so Im quite excited this is my first one :D:D 

Thanks very much !! xxxxx


----------



## MajellaG

Hi ladies, just a quick update. Still no :witch: & not even any signs or symtpoms. Scared to test tho as dont think I could handle seeing that 1 line again at the mo.

On the topic of psychic readings I got one from sandra https://www.psychicreadingsbysandragibbs.com/#/conception-pregancy-and-ferti/4533327872
She has predicted a :bfp: in nov/dec & a healthy summer baby. Alot of other things she said made alot of sence to me too.

Though I have heard lots of good reports about Cheri 
https://www.cheri22.com/index/Cheri22.html

& some mixed reviews about Gail on ebay
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170621467593&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Maybe if I dont get BFP when Sandra said I'll try the other two.

Ive posted links as the genuine ones can be hard the find sometimes hope this helps someone.

:flower:


----------



## CertainTurton

Smiley - dont be upset hun, like kbkb says you have a really good chance still :) :hugs: Its so funny you are still POAS but i agree its a good idea :)

Kbkb- so sorry to hear you are feeling poorly, hopefully it will pass in a couple of weeks. Im sooo excited to hear about your scan but I will be away for 2 weeks as of the 2nd July so will miss it :( were in Greece so im hoping i can get on to BnB as often as poss at internet cafes :haha: desperate!? I think not! 

MajellaG - woop good to hear no :witch: yet!! FX for you...I think you should Test tomorrow :) feed our POAS addictism! 

Hoping - dont be silly :hugs: we need you here! like smiley said, are you doing opks? I think you should go to another docs and demand a blood test!

AFM - did an IC as well as my digi this morn :blush: but still bfn's...*sigh* but still a v.faint line, however this is most likely LH so not holding out hope. Still no symptoms really, just slightly twingy boobs and white creamy cm. nothing to write home about.


----------



## smiley330

Thank you, I know there's still a possibly, just knew there could have been more chance of getting a bfp if we got that day in. Oh well, not a lot I can do now so will just put it to the back of my mind and take the tww head on!! 

Oooh are you getting faint lines on the IC's? What dpo are u on now? I know it's still early isn't it?! It is getting exciting though, FX! x


----------



## Baby2012

OMG *CertainTurton*! I agree with *smiley330* this is getting exciting! a faint line that's brill, I'd love to see a second line, no matter how faint it is.

I've also had white cm but apart from that & a little bloating...nada! :shrug::coffee: 

I cannot wait for it to be this time next week although I missed a vital SMEP day I just want it to be next week so I can :test: 

Good luck everyone xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Oh no, sorry guys a faint line on the digi stick (I dont have to dismantle them i can see when i pull it out the reader) sorry to get you excited. The IC was just 1 line :( Im only 10dpo today so still fairly early. FX for tomorrow :)


----------



## ptntly wtg

smiley-- dont give up...you still have a great chance even though you missed one day
certain--fx for you...i hope that line means you are preg!!!
FX for all and i hope everyone is finding the tww not so stressful

well the :witch: showed her ugly face today so i guess i am on round 3...i am going to try to relax this month and not take a million things (robitussin, epo, etc etc etc)...i want to go back to fun :sex: and keep smep in the back of my mind without my OH being so wrapped up in it...we will see if this works

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## crowned

I'm still waiting to O, unfortunately, but we've been following SMEP religiously! My cycles are anywhere from 34-44 days, so I don't know exactly when I'll O, but hopefully soon! I'm on CD 20... O'd on CD 22 last month, but I doubt that will happen this time - my temps haven't really dropped yet. 
Good luck to all those in the tww - I know how LONG each day can feel!


----------



## CertainTurton

ptntly wtg said:


> smiley-- dont give up...you still have a great chance even though you missed one day
> certain--fx for you...i hope that line means you are preg!!!
> FX for all and i hope everyone is finding the tww not so stressful
> 
> well the :witch: showed her ugly face today so i guess i am on round 3...i am going to try to relax this month and not take a million things (robitussin, epo, etc etc etc)...i want to go back to fun :sex: and keep smep in the back of my mind without my OH being so wrapped up in it...we will see if this works
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs: Im so sorry to hear the witch got you :( I think relaxing is a very good idea, it can get too much when you are thinking about all the supplements etc!

Crowned: Wow you must be knackered!! FX you get your pos opk soon! 

AFM - BFN again today - a very obvious 'not pregnant'. Feeling very 'out' this month today :( I even went sod it and had a caffeinated tea :coffee: this morn :flasher: (ok so maybe not quite so shocking as all that :haha:)

How is everyone today?


----------



## smiley330

Morning :wave:

*ptntly wtg* - So sorry the stupid :witch: got you hun :hugs: I don't think it's a bad idea to try and relax for a cylce and try to make :sex: fun again. It's difficult to put baby making to the back of your mind though, but it would be nice. Take it easy for a couple days (enjoy choc, cheese, wine... shell fish :D) then get back on that ttc horse raring to go ready for next month :flower:

*Certain* - Ohhhhh I thought you meant faint lines on the IC - I was thinking you were playing it down a bit!! FX for a nice bfp this morning :flower:

*Baby2012* - What dpo are you on? Which smep day did you miss? I am in a similar position, think I missed the most important day!!! :cry: Good luck for testing soon!

*crowned* - Ooh I hated waiting to O, but hopefully it's just about to come for you! Good luck!

*AFM* - I HATE HATE HATE the tww :hissy: - Well the first week of the two weeks anyway... I can't get excited about testing - there is not even a glimmer of hope this early, there are no symptoms to obsess over, just BLEURGHHHHH nothing to do!!! (apart from speculate that we bd'd at all the wrong times) 

Only 2dpo, and approx ten thousand more days to go.... 
x x x


----------



## kbkb

wow, certain!!! Greece should put you in the right frame of mind to ttc!!! never mind finding an internet cafe i say ;)
Smiley-Yay for you! still not POAS'd , bravo :haha:


----------



## smiley330

:haha: I do have a little problem! :D

Certain, sorry it's a bfn - but you still are early so don't get down yet. The :witch: is still a way off and as long as she doesn't show you have every chance of being preg this month. 

Woah... caff tea, this is serious! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## CertainTurton

smiley330 said:


> :haha: I do have a little problem! :D
> 
> Certain, sorry it's a bfn - but you still are early so don't get down yet. The :witch: is still a way off and as long as she doesn't show you have every chance of being preg this month.
> 
> Woah... caff tea, this is serious! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:laugh2: Yes i know - step away from the tea bags :haha: Thanks for the encouragement - I really hope so!

kbkb - well yes, it would certainly put me in the mood to TTC, however we are going to be on a boat (yacht) with...you will never guess...the in laws!! My parents and sister will be on another boat too. I should explain...Its a big 2 week holiday to celebrate both my FIL and my Dads 60th bday's, my parents 30th wedding anniversary and our 1st anniversary (3rd July!!). So although its going to be lovely its going have to be a lot of v.hush hush :sex: again...which can be fun for a one off but not every other day etc....but I refuse to miss a month!!! :haha: Oh dear the situations i get myself into!
Anyway Im hoping i will have my BFP by then :)


----------



## kbkb

Fx for your flashing BFP certain! Hope u definitely get a lovely anniversary present


----------



## puppycat

Hey girls, so we're moving on to cycle 8 and my friend on BnB has just caught first cycle using SMEP - I figure this means it's definitely worth a shot BUT I will need to do it without DH getting a hold of what's going on! If I told him I needed him to sleep with me every other day he'd definitely get a bit fed up! lol - he doesn't have a very high sex drive for sure.


----------



## smiley330

puppycat said:


> Hey girls, so we're moving on to cycle 8 and my friend on BnB has just caught first cycle using SMEP - I figure this means it's definitely worth a shot BUT I will need to do it without DH getting a hold of what's going on! If I told him I needed him to sleep with me every other day he'd definitely get a bit fed up! lol - he doesn't have a very high sex drive for sure.

Welcome :flower: It's great to hear of people getting success first time round!

What CD are you on now? / When are you due to Ov? 

Aha, it can be tricky getting OH's to participate in an actual plan. We started following SMEP last month after not getting any success in other months, and I still haven't told him we are actually following a plan, I don't think the he would cope well with the pressure. So have just been using a clever play on words with telling him when we "should" be dtd / my ultimate powers of seduction haha:) to fill in the other days. 

Good luck!!


----------



## puppycat

I'm on CD 3, last cycle was 30 days with Ov on CD16, they can be anything from 27days onwards and Ov on CD14 onwards so it's going to be fun... not. Lol.

I will just have to use my persuasion skills too, usually doesn't take much does it ;)


----------



## Wendyk07

After having so many BFN's this month even yesterday when af was due i got my :bfp: this afternoon. 

Good luck everyone thats still to test.

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

puppycat said:


> I'm on CD 3, last cycle was 30 days with Ov on CD16, they can be anything from 27days onwards and Ov on CD14 onwards so it's going to be fun... not. Lol.
> 
> I will just have to use my persuasion skills too, usually doesn't take much does it ;)

You can do it hun. I know you can. :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## smiley330

Wendyk07 said:


> After having so many BFN's this month even yesterday when af was due i got my :bfp: this afternoon.
> 
> Good luck everyone thats still to test.
> 
> :hugs:

Woohoo!! Congratulations!! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: I posted on your pic in the preg test bit, can def see those lines :happydance:


----------



## Kimbre

hi ladies! how is everyone doing?

i have been trying to stick to SMEP its hard for us though. we usually DTD more.

we DTD 8, 10, 12 and haven't today which is CD 13. almost have a + OPK... usually get one on CD14.

good luck ladies!


----------



## sprouty

Wendyk07- Horray! Congrats!!!! 

I am officially confused.... After my bfp's and a week of bfn's and bleeding for 4 days, I had the urge to test again for fun, and got a bfp on IC's.... I though I mc'd??? all my tests went back to neg until today! well this is just teasing me now, and I cant go to dr. until July 16th when my insurance kicks in.... any explanations for this would be greatly appreciated as I've never heard of this before!


----------



## CertainTurton

Wendyk07 said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD 3, last cycle was 30 days with Ov on CD16, they can be anything from 27days onwards and Ov on CD14 onwards so it's going to be fun... not. Lol.
> 
> I will just have to use my persuasion skills too, usually doesn't take much does it ;)
> 
> You can do it hun. I know you can. :hugs:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

EEEEEKKK :bfp: :bfp: How wonderful!! and you have given me hope!! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## CertainTurton

sprouty said:


> Wendyk07- Horray! Congrats!!!!
> 
> I am officially confused.... After my bfp's and a week of bfn's and bleeding for 4 days, I had the urge to test again for fun, and got a bfp on IC's.... I though I mc'd??? all my tests went back to neg until today! well this is just teasing me now, and I cant go to dr. until July 16th when my insurance kicks in.... any explanations for this would be greatly appreciated as I've never heard of this before!

Oooo how confusing!? Could you maybe have been preg with twins and only lost one? have you tried a digi? YOu should def go to the docs sooner than the 16th hun as it could be important. :hugs: Really hope you are still preg!!


----------



## smiley330

Hi Sprouty - that is confusing!! The only thing I could think of is what Certain said and maybe you were preg with twins? Idk :shrug: I hope you are still pregnant tho!! Hmmm the 16th July is a long way off, is there no way you can see a doc before then? If you are still preg it might be important to get there sooner to explain what has happened?! x x x


----------



## MrsFX

Congratulations Wendy! Great news. 

Sprouty: how confusing. it must be all u can think about. I wonder about doing one of those cb digitals that tell u how far gone u r. Good luck. Keep testing I guess. If u can't get to drs because of insurance, is there a charity or clinic you can call for advice? Just incase.

As for me 9 dpo. Didn't keep up with extended version. Haven't dtd in a week. Crazy how hormones make u want to when ur fertile! NO SYMPTOMS!! Never had a month like this in the 11 months we've been ttc. Tempted to buy a famous Superdrug test this weekend and see what happens.


----------



## CertainTurton

MrsFX said:


> Congratulations Wendy! Great news.
> 
> Sprouty: how confusing. it must be all u can think about. I wonder about doing one of those cb digitals that tell u how far gone u r. Good luck. Keep testing I guess. If u can't get to drs because of insurance, is there a charity or clinic you can call for advice? Just incase.
> 
> As for me 9 dpo. Didn't keep up with extended version. Haven't dtd in a week. Crazy how hormones make u want to when ur fertile! NO SYMPTOMS!! Never had a month like this in the 11 months we've been ttc. Tempted to buy a famous Superdrug test this weekend and see what happens.

:test: hehe sounds like were in the same boat with symptoms but im now 11dpo.


----------



## smiley330

It is crazy how you can go from wanting to bd alllll the time when fertile, to just going off it afterwards! Poor poor Oh's!! Although my OH is not complaining right now :haha:

Superdrug tests are good, but that was the one I got my false positives on last month so just be careful.... I would still use them again though! When I finally get my bfp i think i'd like to buy every type of test just to see what the second line looks like on them!

I went to see my friends new baby this evening, soooooo amazing. I just wanted to cry though, I want to have another baby so much!!! Every now and again it just hits me how much I want this. 

Did anyone watch baby hospital this week? It made me so sad / angry!!


----------



## MrsFX

Certain: why is this happening!?!? It's nice in a way to not have cramps all of the time but all I can think is 'where's implantation?'. Hope u lead the way to a positive this weekend. The exercise is working tho so I'll keep that up next month. Do get softcups for your hols they're great.


----------



## MrsFX

Smiley: I saw the end of it. Why angry? Because of the mum not going to see her baby? I was sad about the 'I haven't bonded to him as much as the others, but when he comes home he'll get all my time like the other two'


----------



## CertainTurton

MrsFX said:


> Certain: why is this happening!?!? It's nice in a way to not have cramps all of the time but all I can think is 'where's implantation?'. Hope u lead the way to a positive this weekend. The exercise is working tho so I'll keep that up next month. Do get softcups for your hols they're great.

I know its crazy. Thats a good idea, i should order it asap. where did you get yours from? Yeah Ive just come back from slimming world and ive lost 2lb this week :) was a bit naughty too so v.pleased. :happydance: now i just need my bfp to make my week! :haha:


----------



## MrsFX

Certain. Got them from Amazon £7.25.
Well done on the 2lbs!!!! Keep thinking the more I loose now the more I can put on!


----------



## smiley330

MrsFX said:


> Smiley: I saw the end of it. Why angry? Because of the mum not going to see her baby? I was sad about the 'I haven't bonded to him as much as the others, but when he comes home he'll get all my time like the other two'

Yeh, it was really sad. It kept showing her baby in scbu by himself and the nurses saying they cuddled him when they were able to but were so busy so couldnt do it half as much as a baby needed, let alone a baby in scbu. It just made me sad that he was on his own and his mother really didnt seem to care!



CertainTurton said:


> MrsFX said:
> 
> 
> Certain: why is this happening!?!? It's nice in a way to not have cramps all of the time but all I can think is 'where's implantation?'. Hope u lead the way to a positive this weekend. The exercise is working tho so I'll keep that up next month. Do get softcups for your hols they're great.
> 
> I know its crazy. Thats a good idea, i should order it asap. where did you get yours from? Yeah Ive just come back from slimming world and ive lost 2lb this week :) was a bit naughty too so v.pleased. :happydance: now i just need my bfp to make my week! :haha:Click to expand...

Yay!! well done!! losing weight is a great morale booster :happydance:


----------



## ptntly wtg

Wendy--Congrats on that BFP...so happy for you
How is everyone handling the tww????
I really want to see more flashing BFPs!!!
AFM--well the witch got me down but i am better now...i realized that you cant always have what you want when you want it but it will happen at its own time....so,i will SMEP as best as I can (dont want to sound like a fraud to you ladies) but i am also going to try some spontaneity cause this timing thing is stressing me out...we will see if it works

FX to all of you and all of you tww'ers....GL and lets get some more BFPs


----------



## Hopingitwill

sprouty said:


> Wendyk07- Horray! Congrats!!!!
> 
> I am officially confused.... After my bfp's and a week of bfn's and bleeding for 4 days, I had the urge to test again for fun, and got a bfp on IC's.... I though I mc'd??? all my tests went back to neg until today! well this is just teasing me now, and I cant go to dr. until July 16th when my insurance kicks in.... any explanations for this would be greatly appreciated as I've never heard of this before!

Hi Sprouty,
Have read somewhere on another thread that the HCG hormones can still stay in your system after mc so maybe that is what it is reading and as the hormones are getting weaker it might depend on howe diluted your urine is whether the IC are picking it up? FX its not this though and it is something more exciting?:hugs:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Wendyk07 said:


> After having so many BFN's this month even yesterday when af was due i got my :bfp: this afternoon.
> 
> Good luck everyone thats still to test.
> 
> :hugs:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Very pleased for you.... It is starting to become a lucky thread!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hi Girls,
Sorry not been on had a presentation to do so been burning the midnight oil. Well my news ....... NONE! Now 16 days late and on cycle day 49 of a normally regular 32 day cycle. Can't get to doctors til begining of July as I am away in London this weekend for a concert and then away with work next week. I will go if no signs when I come back and will def leave doctors if I don't get any answers , especially a blood test!!!! Bit pissed off though as this weekend was suppossed to be my fertile one and I thought being in London would have taken some pressure off things and allowed some bedding for fun - especially as we have splashed out on a 5* hotel. But bloody body has obviously ruined things.... but on the positive back to bedding for fun on this instacne!

Thanks for all your lovely support. This thread is more to me than SMEP as i feel we have got a really good support bond going (although i am taking alot of support at min - but will def reciprocate!). 
Smiley -Great to hear you have Ovulated - hope 2ww goes fast!
Mrs FX - Hope you still positive and coping ok with tww.
Certain - FX you wont need hush hush bedding!! Well done on weight loss.
plnty- sounds like a god idea - I dont think it is fraud as things get in way all the time and it is very hard to follow exactly all the time. it will be interesting to see if this apporach works for you. FX it does. however, the couple of people who know I am trying to conceive (including one which is pregnant) keep telling me to stop thinking about it and to relax...... feel like punching them. Is easier said than done when they all have or are expecting and know their bodies work. They keep telling me to stop stressing and AF will show - well that is easier said then done when your body goes haywire!!!
KBKB - has sickness laid off?
AFPM= Hope you are ok?
Will try and get on when I can over weekend.... if i don't hope I come back to loads of BFP's!!!


----------



## MrsFX

Hopingitwill: have a lovely break. It's horrible when people tell u to relax. Have u thought of accupunter (spelling). A friend got her cycle sorted with and and then fell pregnant. Not a promise just a thought. It also helped her to relax as she was in a stressful job and worried about ttc. Have fun in the big smoke.


----------



## Hopingitwill

Thanks Mrs FX - might consider it. Not a massive fan of needles but worth a try. Annoying thing is I dont feel half as stressed as I have in the past like in April when i had to go and sort estate out of my dad that had passed away, or may when my class had important exams - in those cases i was regular as clockwork. Then this month not stressed.... but more controlling as trying to learn about body i.e. opk which takes out the stress to a degree it goes haywire - as stated though people telling me to relax is my biggest cause of stress!!! But do they realise this NO!!!! Am going to enjoy the city... but knowing my luck bloody withch will turn up out of spite haha!


----------



## ptntly wtg

Hopingitwill said:


> Hi Girls,
> Sorry not been on had a presentation to do so been burning the midnight oil. Well my news ....... NONE! Now 16 days late and on cycle day 49 of a normally regular 32 day cycle. Can't get to doctors til begining of July as I am away in London this weekend for a concert and then away with work next week. I will go if no signs when I come back and will def leave doctors if I don't get any answers , especially a blood test!!!! Bit pissed off though as this weekend was suppossed to be my fertile one and I thought being in London would have taken some pressure off things and allowed some bedding for fun - especially as we have splashed out on a 5* hotel. But bloody body has obviously ruined things.... but on the positive back to bedding for fun on this instacne!
> 
> Thanks for all your lovely support. This thread is more to me than SMEP as i feel we have got a really good support bond going (although i am taking alot of support at min - but will def reciprocate!).
> Smiley -Great to hear you have Ovulated - hope 2ww goes fast!
> Mrs FX - Hope you still positive and coping ok with tww.
> Certain - FX you wont need hush hush bedding!! Well done on weight loss.
> plnty- sounds like a god idea - I dont think it is fraud as things get in way all the time and it is very hard to follow exactly all the time. it will be interesting to see if this apporach works for you. FX it does. however, the couple of people who know I am trying to conceive (including one which is pregnant) keep telling me to stop thinking about it and to relax...... feel like punching them. Is easier said than done when they all have or are expecting and know their bodies work. They keep telling me to stop stressing and AF will show - well that is easier said then done when your body goes haywire!!!
> KBKB - has sickness laid off?
> AFPM= Hope you are ok?
> Will try and get on when I can over weekend.... if i don't hope I come back to loads of BFP's!!!

Thank you so much...i hear the same thing all of the time and i know stress has a lot to do with it so i am going to try to enjoy the start of summer and have fun with a little smeping in mind....my OH isn't stressed about it but i think i put stress on him with all the talk about it so i am going to keep it to myself and follow as best as i can...so sorry you are still waiting for AF...enjoy yourself this weekend and you may just get AF once you let your body relax and take your mind off of it...FX for you :hugs:


----------



## IGotBabyFever

smiley330 said:


> Good Morning to my favourite BnB ladies :flower:
> 
> *Sprouty* - :hugs::hugs: So sorry to hear you've had a mc - Glad to hear you are feeling positive, be kind to yourself for a while :hugs: Of course we will welcome you back!! :D
> 
> *IGotBabyFever* Haha, im so pleased to see another poas addict here!! I have 50 hpts from Amazon just crying out to me for my tww - I've already had to order more OPK's as have got through 50 of those!! How are you feeling? Any "jump out at you" preg symptoms! FX!
> 
> *Baby2012* Welcome :flower: How is your tww going? Did you manage to get that last bd in? It such a pain when OH's a sick, nothing that can be done though - but I would've thought the Bd's you did you would give you a great chance - so FX!! When will you start testing?
> 
> *Certain* Any BFP's this morning?? Good luck!!
> 
> *Hopingitwill* - Sorry it was still a crappy bfn. How are you feeling? :hugs: If I were you I would start taking OPK's daily again in case your body has just skipped it last month completely and tries to do it again before having AF visit.
> 
> *ptntly wtg* OMG :test:!!!! Good luck!! FX for a flashy bfp soon!!!
> 
> *crowned* Welcome! Good luck for this cycle :D
> 
> *AFM - * Still no +OPK, CD18 now - However, FINALLY starting to get a faint second line, so i'm really hoping this turns into my +opk very soon YAY!! Looks like my cylce is following last months, which is annoying that it's longer, but im glad i'm getting there. HELLO FERTILE WEEK!! Still not getting ewcm, but am getting lots of the watery stuff, might up my grapefruit intake this week. Have stopped with the EPO as don't want to take it close to O - so we'll see how this week goes.
> 
> xxxxx

sorry have not been on to respond,been trying to stay busy during this 2ww and not symptom spot this time around lol 
Ive only had light cramping yesterday...everything else Im writing off as me being crazy and wanting to poas...again :blush: 
I ofcoarse knowing when I was 3dpo still poas,maybe I also was excited about the 50 ic hpts I purchased off of amazon.com :haha:
ofcoarse nothing but bfn's,but have definetly taken care of my need to poas by poas every morning :haha:

Maybe you certain and I should start our own poas therepy group :haha: 
Im sure our sessions would be over full of other poas addicts!! :blush:

so Ive got some catching up to do on this thread...about 5 pages full or more :) time to read up and see what is new with all of you beautiful ladies!!

congrats to anyone whos gotten their bfp!! and for everyone else in the dreaded 2ww like myself...fxed and lots of :dust: we get our bfps!!


----------



## crowned

Hi ladies,
Still no O, but DH has been really amazing about SMEP. I explained it to him, and he's on board for trying for another two cycles or more if this one doesn't work. He likes the percentages I showed him of people who've had success with it! So on we go, every other day BDing until FF shows O... 

Congrats to wendyk07! That's amazing - I hope it happens for all of us this cycle! Healthy and happy nine months to you, and spread some baby dust around for the rest of us!


----------



## kbkb

wendyk07 said:


> after having so many bfn's this month even yesterday when af was due i got my :bfp: This afternoon.
> 
> Good luck everyone thats still to test.
> 
> :hugs:

congratulations!


----------



## kbkb

Hopingitwill said:


> Hi Girls,
> Sorry not been on had a presentation to do so been burning the midnight oil. Well my news ....... NONE! Now 16 days late and on cycle day 49 of a normally regular 32 day cycle. Can't get to doctors til begining of July as I am away in London this weekend for a concert and then away with work next week. I will go if no signs when I come back and will def leave doctors if I don't get any answers , especially a blood test!!!! Bit pissed off though as this weekend was suppossed to be my fertile one and I thought being in London would have taken some pressure off things and allowed some bedding for fun - especially as we have splashed out on a 5* hotel. But bloody body has obviously ruined things.... but on the positive back to bedding for fun on this instacne!
> 
> Thanks for all your lovely support. This thread is more to me than SMEP as i feel we have got a really good support bond going (although i am taking alot of support at min - but will def reciprocate!).
> Smiley -Great to hear you have Ovulated - hope 2ww goes fast!
> Mrs FX - Hope you still positive and coping ok with tww.
> Certain - FX you wont need hush hush bedding!! Well done on weight loss.
> plnty- sounds like a god idea - I dont think it is fraud as things get in way all the time and it is very hard to follow exactly all the time. it will be interesting to see if this apporach works for you. FX it does. however, the couple of people who know I am trying to conceive (including one which is pregnant) keep telling me to stop thinking about it and to relax...... feel like punching them. Is easier said than done when they all have or are expecting and know their bodies work. They keep telling me to stop stressing and AF will show - well that is easier said then done when your body goes haywire!!!
> KBKB - has sickness laid off?
> AFPM= Hope you are ok?
> Will try and get on when I can over weekend.... if i don't hope I come back to loads of BFP's!!!

Hopingitwil- hope you enjoy the trip to London! I think will take your mind off things...really , you deserve a break! poor you, BFP or AF so late!!! I am really wishing its a late late flashing bfp

Sprouty-definitely see a doc! bit worried about your symptoms...
certain-bravo on the weight loss!!MrsFX- :flower: yoo hoo!!! good luck in the lovely 2WW...


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning :hi:

IGotBabyFever - totally agree we should start a POAS addict group. :) FX for you!!

Hoping- Im so sorry you having a rough time :hugs: hopefully London will relax you (well maybe not the big smoke but certainly the 5* hotel!!) why dont you try and have a massage or something? Also maybe you will get you BFP while you are away!!

Crowned - its great to hear you DH is on board, mine is great too but I think he gets a bit fed up by the end. If it doesnt happen for us this month i may just keep quiet and try to seduce him when necessary. 

I have noticed on another board that Berry has got her BFP!! congrats if she is reading!!

AFM - 12dpo another bfn- getting fed up now. Bb starting to twinge slightly so thinking AF is prob on the way :( I did have some serious sharp twinges ' down there' yesterday eve but I guess it could have been gas :blush:

Hope everyone is well today!!


----------



## smiley330

Morning lovely ladies :flower:

*Hopingitwill* - :hugs: sorry hun, it is horrible to be stuck not knowing - especially for so long. If you can at all just try to put it to the back of your mind and enjoy your weekend in London. 5* hotel sounds absolutely amazing and I am very jealous!!! 

*IGotBabyFever* - What dpo are you on now? How has the sympton spotting (or trying not to) been going? I think a "confession" thread of poas addicts would go down well :D Or maybe we can just confess here.... I'll go first, I am 3dpo and poas this morning. (Just wanted a change from peeing on the green ovulating sticks)

*crowned* - That is great your OH is on board with SMEP, and can cope fine with sticking to a plan! FX for the elusive O soon :D 

*CertainTurton* Sorry it's still saying bfn :hugs: have you been using IC as well still? How are the lines looking? Don't get fed up!! The sharp twinges could have been implantation? Either way, feeling something down there could be a good sign - so stay positive for just a little bit longer! 

*AFM * - I am fine today, 3dpo and crazy, but fine! Had a little conversation with the universe this morning - hopefully we are of the understanding that I will get my bfp this month... 

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Morning :wave:

How is everyone today??

Wendyk07 - Huuuuge congrats on ur :bfp: 

Crowned - Your OH sounds soooo nice! Its great to see him being so supportive! My OH doesnt really care what plan Im following - he just says "tell me when and Im ready" lol!! Altho he did seem excited when I told him I got my +OPK! 

HopingItWill - I hope you enjoy ur trip to London! Ive never been to London - always wanted to go!! Your holiday sounds amazing - Im not jealous at all :winkwink: 

I got my +OPK 2days ago so still got tonight to :sex: then taking sat nite off and back on it on Sunday :D Yesterday I was getting crampy feelings down at my c-section scar....do u think that was ovulation pains? Ive never really been in tune with my body so Im not 100% sure!! 

Hope everyone is having a good day! FX'd for all of us :D:D:D xxxxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning Ladies hope you are all good today.

I woke up (13dpo) to another bfn and some spotting :( had kind of been expecting it as i had sore boobs and some little cramps yesterday but has still made me feel sooo **** :( I dont know why i always get myself so excited, it just doesnt seem to be happening for us. DH has been really unhelpful today which is unlike him i have to admit but he has upset me today. Just being really off hand and telling me not to moan which right now is NOT what i want to hear :(


----------



## CertainTurton

CertainTurton said:


> Morning Ladies hope you are all good today.
> 
> I woke up (13dpo) to another bfn and some spotting :( had kind of been expecting it as i had sore boobs and some little cramps yesterday but has still made me feel sooo **** :( I dont know why i always get myself so excited, it just doesnt seem to be happening for us. DH has been really unhelpful today which is unlike him i have to admit but he has upset me today. Just being really off hand and telling me not to moan which right now is NOT what i want to hear :(

Ok so sorry for the rant above ladies..just needed to vent! After i had written it DH came down and gave me a hug and we had a chat about it and now i feel much better. I was just pissed that he didnt seem to 'get it'. Anyway onwards and upwards...

How are we all today? Im going holiday shopping today..yey!


----------



## puppycat

:wave: CT - glad your DH came around in the end :hugs:

Well I'm CD5, AF has finally left the building and DH is working 16 hour days filming so I have absolutely no chance of BD'ing any time soon. He's doing this work for another week so I'll be on CD12 and no BD at all. Sigh.


----------



## smiley330

Certain - :hugs: we all need a rant sometimes! Bless your DH for coming down and having a chat to you about it! Glad you are feeling better. Sometimes men just don't get it, but its fab that he's taken the time to listen to how you're feeling now. I hope AF doesn't show though, do you normally get spotting before? FX for you xxx

Puppycat - what day do you normally Ov? Hopefully it won't make much diff not bd-ing until cd12? And filming? Sounds interesting! 

Nothing from me, got the overwhelming feeling this isn't my month. Trying to stay positive but just reaching the point now where enough is enough! We'll see, already started to look where we'll be around Ov time next month.

Hope everyone else is ok today x x x


----------



## puppycat

I ov'd CD16 last cycle but it's usually CD14 - another spanner in the works is that next weekend is our bike rally and DH will be camping and I'll be in a caravan with my daughter, Mum and step-dad so we won't even be sleeping in the same place!!! ARGH! lol x - oh well, I've waited 8 months, I'm sure I can wait one more.


----------



## puppycat

Oh sorry, he's a film extra filming clash of the titans 2 atm x


----------



## MrsFX

:Morning ladies. Certain I'm so sorry to hear about the bfn. I bet your DH is just as dissapointed. I have a feeling that Greece will be just what u need. It must be so hard for u with all of the testing u have to do. I would say forget about testing but I know that as soon as u hit the jackpot they'll give u extra scans and things. Have a lovely time shopping. 

Smiley: u never know hon. I get you with the 'enough is enough' feeling. It's this dammed 2ww. 

Steph: the pain u felt could be OV. I get really sort left hand side.

Puppycat: good luck cd12 is just fine. They say don't bd too much for good quality wrigglers. 

Afm: no symptoms on cd 22, 11 dpo. Shattered because of the kittens. I have 
Thursday off of work and will test then if Af doesn't show.
:flasher: i looked up if it was ok to have a bath on the 2ww!!!! :flasher:
I know ur all wondering too! It is so long as it is not too hot.


----------



## smiley330

Oh no! That is crappy timing, any chance of quickie hush hush type bd?! May not be able to follow smep but could pick your days wisely - only takes one and all that! Will keep FX!! 

That filming is pretty exciting, just annoying it is interfering with ttc plans!! x


----------



## puppycat

Hmm I need a plan :haha:


----------



## crowned

Thanks for the kind words, everyone! 

Puppy, so sorry to hear about the schedule conflicts - it can be so frustrating when life doesn't let us follow SMEP as closely as we'd like to! :hugs:

Certain, glad your DH came back and chatted to you about it. Sounds like you have a good marriage! Btw, it looks like we've been TTC for about the same amount of time... my first day of my first cycle TTC was Jan 2, 2011.

Steph, I really have no idea if that was O pain, but it could be! Fingers crossed for you!

Smiley, love your positive attitude! Yes, this WILL be your month!

AFM, still waiting on that O... temps seem to be lower the last couple of days, so I'm hoping that's the dip before the temp spike tomorrow!


----------



## singers_love

I just wanted to say that the SMEP worked for us, we got pregnant first time round! However I had an early miscarriage today. But I wanted to be positive for the SMEP plan!!


----------



## helen0381

Hi everyone! Is it ok for me to join too? :blush:

I have just had the coil removed on Tuesday, I took an OPK test on Monday and it came up positive, BUT I have decided to wait until next month to try properly as I wanted to get my cycles straight first. At least I know that I am ovulating. 

Good luck to everyone this month! :happydance:

x


----------



## smiley330

MrsFX :haha: thank you for keeping us updated!! That is a good question, I knew you weren't meant to have too hot baths when preg so makes sense that you shouldnt when ttc either. Time well spent! You are doing so well with not testing already!! Well done!! 

singers_love - So sorry you had a mc :hugs: thank you for telling us smep was successful for you though, really do appreciate success stories. :hugs: 

helen0381 - Welcome! :flower: Hope you have similar luck following smep that a lot of ladies have been having! Good luck!

x x x


----------



## Grumblebea

Sorry for your M/C (HUGS)
I followed the SMEP to the T this cycle (following a m/c too). Let's see if it works, 3DPO!


----------



## smiley330

Grumblebea said:


> Sorry for your M/C (HUGS)
> I followed the SMEP to the T this cycle (following a m/c too). Let's see if it works, 3DPO!

Ooh good luck! You are just a day behind me, will u test early or wait for AF to be late? x x x


----------



## Grumblebea

I will test, I didn't buy a pack of 50 IC for nothing! LOL


----------



## smiley330

Grumblebea said:


> I will test, I didn't buy a pack of 50 IC for nothing! LOL

Haha, I love this.... I have the same :D keep us updated!! x


----------



## Grumblebea

will do, you too! I got my bfp last month at 8 dpo with ic and 9 dpo with frer and 10 dpo with cb digi. Hope it see my ID in a few days.


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi Ladies, 

Welcome Helen :hi: lots of luck for you and its very exciting to hear you have a pos opk!! 

Singers_love: :hugs: im so sorry to hear of your mc - we were wondering where you had got to. I wish you lots of luck in the next cycle and just enjoy a glass of wine this eve :)

Smiley - eeek not long until proper POAS!! I will be living through you for a while..hehe.

Grumblebea - I love it, you need to join me and smiley in our addict group i think :haha: 
Lots of babydust for you! hope the 2WW isnt too bad for you. 

thanks for all the positive responses, I am actually really luck with my DH he is lovely normally and I think he realised quite quickly that he had misjudged my emotional state just then (I dont cry very often). Anyway during shopping (typical) the :witch: got me in full force so thats me out this month :( Im also a bit concerened my Luteal phase might be shortening as thats twice now its been 12 days instead of 14 :shrug:

Im not sure we will manage to do the SMEP this cycle coz of being in Greece during ov time but I will have it in mind...weve also decided that im not going to tell DH when Im ovu and just try to seduce him when necessary and when appropriate (there may have be some rowing off into the middle of the sea to get away from the inlaws...hehe :shipw: ). I would love to be able to say I will be able to relax completely this cycle but I do still need to POAS for this study and DH doesnt like it if i drink in the 2ww so will still be following some rules but I think you are right MrsFX and it will be good for us. 
So I have already had a beer :blush: and im going to be :wine: this eve (sod the weight loss plan). Also spent lots of money on new clothes so feeling good about that..:haha:


----------



## smiley330

Oh noo!! :hugs: That nasty wench knows how to pick her moments doesn't she. Sorry hun, I hope you are enjoying your wine this evening. I really think Greece will be great for you, hopefully you will have lots of other lovely holiday things on your mind so ttc wont seem like such a mission. Lots and lots of :dust: for next cycle! :flower: x x x


----------



## Heather.

Can I be added to the list. After reading about this method the other half and I are going to try it. I am ordering my opks today...hopefully they will be here in time for me to start testing since I am not really sure when I O since my cycle is all over the place.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

so Im 11 dpo and i used my very last ic and hot a very faint but defo pink line! Is this the start of my bfp? Followed the smep to a t.... Could it have already worked its magic?


----------



## Augie

Could I be added to the list? I'm actually waiting for AF currently. (tested today, a little early I know) and got a :bfn:. I'm going to test again in two days if AF doesn't arrive, other wise I'm going to try this method next month!


----------



## smiley330

Mummy2Corban said:


> so Im 11 dpo and i used my very last ic and hot a very faint but defo pink line! Is this the start of my bfp? Followed the smep to a t.... Could it have already worked its magic?

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Yay!! Congratulations!! When will you test again? If there's def a line and it's def pink then.... :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: LOVE coming on to see someone getting a bfp! 

Hello *Augie + Heather.* - Welcome! Good luck for this cycle :flower: 

*kbkb* - How are you? Are you still lurking? I have a cm question (if this doesn't tempt you into being online here I don't know what will :D) 

x x x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Im currently holding onto my wee ready for when my oh turns up with a frer! Dont think i can wait much longer! He he! Thank you! Ill be sure to keep you posted xx


----------



## kbkb

Certain- Gutted to read about the :witch: visiting....yes, sir- Greece is just what the doc ordered! some lovely R&R, get DH in the mood :) and yourself too!!

Mummy2Corbaan- So exciting!!!! Lets hope it turns into a nice flashing bfp

Singerslove- Sorry to hear about the MC, good luck -are you doing SMEP again?

Smiley- Always here for you babe :flower:, always lurking and checking on my fav girls ...shoot! I love CM q's...since i was so obsessed with it myself!


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> Certain- Gutted to read about the :witch: visiting....yes, sir- Greece is just what the doc ordered! some lovely R&R, get DH in the mood :) and yourself too!!
> 
> Mummy2Corbaan- So exciting!!!! Lets hope it turns into a nice flashing bfp
> 
> Singerslove- Sorry to hear about the MC, good luck -are you doing SMEP again?
> 
> Smiley- Always here for you babe :flower:, always lurking and checking on my fav girls ...shoot! I love CM q's...since i was so obsessed with it myself!

Yay! Knew you would be :happydance: Well.... After Ov can you remember what your cm was like? I know everyone is diff, but I still seem to be getting lots of the watery (fertile) kind....I'm mostly worried I didn't O when I think I did and that's why im still getting fertile cm? Any cm words of wisdom would be great :flower: x


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> Certain- Gutted to read about the :witch: visiting....yes, sir- Greece is just what the doc ordered! some lovely R&R, get DH in the mood :) and yourself too!!
> 
> Mummy2Corbaan- So exciting!!!! Lets hope it turns into a nice flashing bfp
> 
> Singerslove- Sorry to hear about the MC, good luck -are you doing SMEP again?
> 
> Smiley- Always here for you babe :flower:, always lurking and checking on my fav girls ...shoot! I love CM q's...since i was so obsessed with it myself!
> 
> Yay! Knew you would be :happydance: Well.... After Ov can you remember what your cm was like? I know everyone is diff, but I still seem to be getting lots of the watery (fertile) kind....I'm mostly worried I didn't O when I think I did and that's why im still getting fertile cm? Any cm words of wisdom would be great :flower: xClick to expand...


:wave:
I didnt use an OPK, so I dont know what O date exactly was...But i do know i had watery CM for almost a week, then went ECWM for a day at most....and after what I think was O-date, CM went whitish and sticky (that's the best I can describe it)...Abundant, but more like mucus in the nose than down there (TMI sorry)...defi not clear, defi not stretchy....
Why dont you BD another day just to cover bases?? :sex: Attack!!!!


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> smiley330 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> Certain- Gutted to read about the :witch: visiting....yes, sir- Greece is just what the doc ordered! some lovely R&R, get DH in the mood :) and yourself too!!
> 
> Mummy2Corbaan- So exciting!!!! Lets hope it turns into a nice flashing bfp
> 
> Singerslove- Sorry to hear about the MC, good luck -are you doing SMEP again?
> 
> Smiley- Always here for you babe :flower:, always lurking and checking on my fav girls ...shoot! I love CM q's...since i was so obsessed with it myself!
> 
> Yay! Knew you would be :happydance: Well.... After Ov can you remember what your cm was like? I know everyone is diff, but I still seem to be getting lots of the watery (fertile) kind....I'm mostly worried I didn't O when I think I did and that's why im still getting fertile cm? Any cm words of wisdom would be great :flower: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :wave:
> I didnt use an OPK, so I dont know what O date exactly was...But i do know i had watery CM for almost a week, then went ECWM for a day at most....and after what I think was O-date, CM went whitish and sticky (that's the best I can describe it)...Abundant, but more like mucus in the nose than down there (TMI sorry)...defi not clear, defi not stretchy....
> Why dont you BD another day just to cover bases?? :sex: Attack!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks hun! I don't think watery best describes it actually, It's not quite clear, is a bit sticky and it's def not stretchy but can't really say what it is......Yeh I think we should still bd just in case so will have to pounce on him later - Haha, just when he thought he was safe :D (Sorry there was a lot of tmi in this paragraph!)

Hope you are your little bean are doing well! x x x


----------



## kbkb

Good luck. I think you definitely are past O if it aint stretchy, but hey why not :sex:!!


AFM..apart from having my head in the toilet bowl at least once a day, ALL is well! :haha:


----------



## steph1505

Hey everyone - got a lot if catching up to do on this thread but wanted to say a huge congrats to mommy2corban!! Really hope this is it for u!! How great would that be?? Im officially in the two week wait now...im really tryin to push all thoughts of symptoms out my head but thats much easier said than done!! 

How is everyone else gettin on??

Lots of luck 2 u all!! Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hi Steph :wave: what dpo are you on? How did you get on following smep? Hope you are feeling nice and positive ready to take on the rest of the tww!! 

I'm 5dpo - no symptoms, well none that i'm paying attention to! 

Good luck x x x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So i tested with a FRER and thes two pink lines smiling back at me!! :happydance: There is no squinting or moving it about its just there! Im in shock!!! xx


----------



## smiley330

Mummy2Corban said:


> So i tested with a FRER and thes two pink lines smiling back at me!! :happydance: There is no squinting or moving it about its just there! Im in shock!!! xx

:happydance::happydance::happydance: AMAZING! So pleased for you!!! Huge congratulations on your :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: 

(Team smep wins again :D)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

smiley330 said:


> Mummy2Corban said:
> 
> 
> So i tested with a FRER and thes two pink lines smiling back at me!! :happydance: There is no squinting or moving it about its just there! Im in shock!!! xx
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: AMAZING! So pleased for you!!! Huge congratulations on your :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:
> 
> (Team smep wins again :D)Click to expand...

Thank you :happydance: thank you :hugs: thank you :thumbup:
So gonna be recommending smep to a few of my friends who are trying!! xx


----------



## ptntly wtg

mummy--congrats on your bfp
smiley-hang in there for that tww...mayb bfp this month
certain--sorry about the witch getting you...a vacation is just what you need 

to all the new smeppers out there---welcome
sorry i havent checked in...trying to catch up on the thread here

afm--just finishing AF so here we go again....FX to all!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

ptntly wtg said:


> mummy--congrats on your bfp
> smiley-hang in there for that tww...mayb bfp this month
> certain--sorry about the witch getting you...a vacation is just what you need
> 
> to all the new smeppers out there---welcome
> sorry i havent checked in...trying to catch up on the thread here
> 
> afm--just finishing AF so here we go again....FX to all!!!!!:thumbup:

Thank you x


----------



## steph1505

smiley330 said:


> Hi Steph :wave: what dpo are you on? How did you get on following smep? Hope you are feeling nice and positive ready to take on the rest of the tww!!
> 
> I'm 5dpo - no symptoms, well none that i'm paying attention to!
> 
> Good luck x x x

Hey!! Im 4dpo so just right behind u!! Ive had some cramping but i nothing major! It was probably jst wind haha!!! 

Im dreading this 2ww but i guess its sumthin we all need to go thru! Im jst gobna try relax and really try focus on other things! How abt you? How r u gettin on with the wait! R u gonna wait til af is late before u test? I think im gonna hold off as long as possible!!

Xxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Mummy2Corban said:


> So i tested with a FRER and thes two pink lines smiling back at me!! :happydance: There is no squinting or moving it about its just there! Im in shock!!! xx

Amazing!! Huuuuuge congratulations!! Im so happy for u! I have total faith in the smep after all these bfps!! Xxxxx


----------



## MommaCC

I'm going to be trying to do this this next cycle as I think I'm having a chemical or MC right now I'm just waiting for my bloods back in the morning. 
What cycle day do you start using opks? I've got a really weird cycle I ovulate really early like 7 days after my AF finishes. 
Cheers ladies xxx


----------



## smiley330

steph1505 said:


> smiley330 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Steph :wave: what dpo are you on? How did you get on following smep? Hope you are feeling nice and positive ready to take on the rest of the tww!!
> 
> I'm 5dpo - no symptoms, well none that i'm paying attention to!
> 
> Good luck x x x
> 
> Hey!! Im 4dpo so just right behind u!! Ive had some cramping but i nothing major! It was probably jst wind haha!!!
> 
> Im dreading this 2ww but i guess its sumthin we all need to go thru! Im jst gobna try relax and really try focus on other things! How abt you? How r u gettin on with the wait! R u gonna wait til af is late before u test? I think im gonna hold off as long as possible!!
> 
> XxxxxClick to expand...

Oh yay! Nice to have people at similar stages! Haha - Yeh I have been feeling like a stretchy feeling low down ish....but it could be any number of things!! I had every possible symptom last month, so really trying to just ignore everything but it's difficult. 

I really hate the 2ww, especially this first week... Hmmm I will begin phase one of my crazed testing in a couple of days! Actually looking forward to it - I was "good" last month, but AF was NOT good to me nor did I get my bfp, so back to crazy testing - Gives me something to focus on, apart from making up symptoms. :shrug: x x x x


----------



## steph1505

[/QUOTE]

Oh yay! Nice to have people at similar stages! Haha - Yeh I have been feeling like a stretchy feeling low down ish....but it could be any number of things!! I had every possible symptom last month, so really trying to just ignore everything but it's difficult. 

I really hate the 2ww, especially this first week... Hmmm I will begin phase one of my crazed testing in a couple of days! Actually looking forward to it - I was "good" last month, but AF was NOT good to me nor did I get my bfp, so back to crazy testing - Gives me something to focus on, apart from making up symptoms. :shrug: x x x x[/QUOTE]

Yeh its great going thru this will ppl who r at the same time  really glad this thread was created! I think il b rubbish at symptom spotting - with my last pregnancy i didnt notice any! Altho we werent ttc so maybe il b more aware this time round! Hopefully anyway!! Haha i would drive myself insane with poas too much!! But im so impatient il probably give in and do it! I see ur predicted a june conception! Hope that comes true!!! Xxxx


----------



## smiley330

Thank you, I really hope it does as well - i've had enough of ttc now!! I didn't notice any symptoms with DS either, but like you we weren't trying so I wasn't looking out for any. How long have you been ttc? Haha, yeh i'm probably driving myself a lot crazier with all the poas!! 

This thread is brilliant, everyone on it is sooo nice! 

*MommaCC* - Hello :flower: I think you're meant to start using OPK's around CD10 - but if you ov earlier then maybe start using them a bit earlier - just to make sure you dont miss it. Good luck! 

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

This is just our second month ttc so were relatively new at it! But im soooo impatient! I want to be pregnant yesterday haha!

How long have uz been tryin?? Xxxx


----------



## smiley330

Yep, as soon as you decide to try for a baby you want one right now!! We have only been properly trying for 5 months now (though came off the pill in December so feels like longer) - it's not as long as a lot of others, but feels like foooorrreeeevverrrr! 

FX for a BFP this month for you, would be great to get one quickly!! 

x x x


----------



## MrsFX

Congratulations mummy2corban! Maybe the it's twins!!

I'm too scared to test. I am 10/11dpo Af due on Wednesday. No symptoms and I'm really scared to test because it all feels so different (ie feel nothing!) maybe this is the month. I have 2 Superdrug tests on the mantel piece just looking at me but have agreed not to take a test until thurs (day off!) what if Af comes and I don't get to use a test?!? Rant over!


----------



## smiley330

MrsFX said:


> Congratulations mummy2corban! Maybe the it's twins!!
> 
> I'm too scared to test. I am 10/11dpo Af due on Wednesday. No symptoms and I'm really scared to test because it all feels so different (ie feel nothing!) maybe this is the month. I have 2 Superdrug tests on the mantel piece just looking at me but have agreed not to take a test until thurs (day off!) what if Af comes and I don't get to use a test?!? Rant over!

Ahhhh I really want you to test!!! Maybe one now and then if you have to - leave the other one till after AF is due.... Ok, no, it is purely for selfish reasons.... Don't test - you are so close!!! If (and I mean If!) AF does come then you can always use the test next month - so they wont be wasted. And when you get that bfp - you can use both just to see the second line twice!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsFX

Thanks smiley. Going to try an talk my husband into it. Getting a little bit of cramping so I'm worried it is early signs of Af. I will keep u posted. Thanks for the help


----------



## smiley330

Good luck hun! x


----------



## steph1505

Good luck mrs fx!!!! In the case of af... No news is good news!!! Let us kno as soon as u do!! Eeek! Xxxx


----------



## crowned

Good luck to MrsFX!

Congrats on the BFP to mummy2corban!

AFM, temp is still dropping, but I'm expecting O to happen today or tomorrow... however, I had something really odd happen. I haven't thrown up in over ten years, but got extremely nauseated and vomited this morning! I had a super weird period last month, which I attributed to a possible chemical. If my temps are dropping, and I actually had a period last month (although it wasn't normal), there's no chance the vomiting was morning sickness, right? I haven't tested since 11 dpo last cycle...


----------



## kbkb

Mummy2Corban said:


> So i tested with a FRER and thes two pink lines smiling back at me!! :happydance: There is no squinting or moving it about its just there! Im in shock!!! xx

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: !!!!! Congratulations, this is indeed super news :dance:


----------



## ann89

So no af or bfp for me yet.. I havn't even ovulated yet :(


----------



## crowned

ann89 said:


> So no af or bfp for me yet.. I havn't even ovulated yet :(

Me either. Don't long cycles suck?

I just went and read your journal, and want to say I'm so sorry for your loss.
FX that your O happens really soon and your cycles return to normal! How long were your cycles before you got pregnant last time?


----------



## MrsFX

Crowned, will you test to satisfy your (and our) curiosity? I wonder if there is a little bean in there. I hope so. 

Got some cramping a bit like OV pain. Didn't poas this morning but I wish I had!?! 

I wonder how hopingitwill is getting on. London on the hottest day of the year! Lucky thing. 

Have a good day Girlies.


----------



## crowned

Ahh, I don't know! I guess I might POAS tomorrow morning just to make sure. I'm almost positive I'm not prego, as my temps have been all over the place like they normally do before O, but that was such a weird episode this morning, that I might do a test just to be sure...


----------



## smiley330

Morning!

Crowned - That is strange! Should definitely take a test to see, good luck. Would be amazing if it was a bfp!

MrsFX - What dpo is it now? Yes, you should have poas this morning :haha: FX the cramping is leading you to that bfp!! 

I am not built for this heat, actually glad to be in work as we have Air Con - but I could not sleep at all last night - just tooo hot!! Typical Brit - complain when it's too cold, complain when it's too hot :shrug: 

x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Wow ladies what a lot has been going on over the weekend!

Mummy2Corban - yey!! :bfp: :bfp: Im so happy for you!! Congrats!! What dpo did you get your pos?

Welcome to Heather., Augie and MommaCC - lots of luck with SMEP! 
MommaCC - I tend to start opks on cd6 just to make sure i dont miss and early ov so maybe you could start then?

MrsFX- ahh you are soo strong but I def think you should test tomorrow..hehe!

Smiley- you seem to be surviving the 2WW so far :) how you finding it? I know the heat is mad and im not feeling great so that doesnt help. 

Crowned - hmm strange, maybe it would be a good idea just to check? 

Hopingitwill- hows things?? We miss you!


----------



## smiley330

Hi Certain! I'm not doing too bad with this tww at the moment, just been ignoring anything that could be a symptom and trying really hard not to think about it... and spending an obscene amount of time on BnB!! I really could waste away days reading through all the threads on here! (Not good for my work, but much more fun for me)

Only a couple days and i can start testing :happydance:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

CertainTurton said:


> Wow ladies what a lot has been going on over the weekend!
> 
> Mummy2Corban - yey!! :bfp: :bfp: Im so happy for you!! Congrats!! What dpo did you get your pos?
> 
> Welcome to Heather., Augie and MommaCC - lots of luck with SMEP!
> MommaCC - I tend to start opks on cd6 just to make sure i dont miss and early ov so maybe you could start then?
> 
> MrsFX- ahh you are soo strong but I def think you should test tomorrow..hehe!
> 
> Smiley- you seem to be surviving the 2WW so far :) how you finding it? I know the heat is mad and im not feeling great so that doesnt help.
> 
> Crowned - hmm strange, maybe it would be a good idea just to check?
> 
> Hopingitwill- hows things?? We miss you!

Got a very faint line 10dpo on a IC then yesterday 11dpo a positive on a FRER...Thank you :hugs: im so glad i found this thread :thumbup: its defo worked for me xx


----------



## kbkb

Yay for testing, smiley!! Not too much time left for you. I'm spending way too much time here as well......


----------



## MrsFX

Caved in took, a test. Big fat nasty horrible negative! Assuming that the witch shows by Thursday we will be going to the doctors. Any tips? Technically going into out 11th month ttc but will tell them it's 12. Really sad because DH is worried about his fertility.


----------



## smiley330

MrsFX said:


> Caved in took, a test. Big fat nasty horrible negative! Assuming that the witch shows by Thursday we will be going to the doctors. Any tips? Technically going into out 11th month ttc but will tell them it's 12. Really sad because DH is worried about his fertility.

Ok first off :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Secondly - you are still early AND you didn't use fmu (unless you've kept it in storage??) - so don't count yourself out yet hun!! 

Sorry it was negative, but you are definitely not out - not until AF shows. There is still time for it to be positive! I know its said all the time, but it is true!

If AF does show then I think the doctors is a good plan, just so they can put your minds at rest. I don't really have any tips as i've not been yet (though would be interested to see what people say) - Definitely say it's been 12 months, or maybe even just over 12 months.... and do not let them fob you off with waiting a bit longer. Demand tests / the next step (whatever it may be)

FX crossed you wont need to even think about this appointment though, I really hope AF doesn't show :flower:

x x x


----------



## MrsFX

Thanks smiley. That is good advice. Read sone of the nice guidelines so expect a sperm analysis. I am the kind of person who needs to know so I can act on it. Remind me of that next time I ask if I should test!?! I feel better knowing one way or the other. You girls r lovely.


----------



## mrs stru

Now on cd18 and still no +opk. Not sure if I'm testing at the wrong time of day or whether I just haven't ovulated yet. Got some cramping in my right ovary area today so I will buy some more pee sticks and keep testing. Also need to start bd'ing again as we haven't managed it since Tuesday- a combination of me and oh being too tired and oh having a really bad back. Hope we haven't ruined our chances this month.


----------



## steph1505

Mrs Fx - sorry to see ur test was negative but as smiley says, ur not out until af arrives (which i hope she doesnt)!! The docs def sounds like a plan, just to feel that u r doin sumthin about it! Im only in my 2nd month ttc so cant imagine ur frustration! But just stand ur ground & get some answers!! 

As for me - im 5dpo and i promised myself i wouldnt symptom spot but omg!!! Ive been sooo bloated, very crampy and 2day in a meeting - the smell of my managers coffee was revolting me!! Im prob just bein very optimistic, dnt even kno if symptoms can appear so early... But thats all from me!! 

Hope everyones good!! Lots of luck to u all  xxxxx


----------



## steph1505

mrs stru said:


> Now on cd18 and still no +opk. Not sure if I'm testing at the wrong time of day or whether I just haven't ovulated yet. Got some cramping in my right ovary area today so I will buy some more pee sticks and keep testing. Also need to start bd'ing again as we haven't managed it since Tuesday- a combination of me and oh being too tired and oh having a really bad back. Hope we haven't ruined our chances this month.

Hey mrs stru!! :wave: how long r ur cycles normally?? Im a total newbie to opks but i think u should do them in the afternoon and try not drink anythin for a few hours beforehand! That could b wrong but im sure i read that! 

Its hard making sure you and ur oh dtd wen ur meant to, wot with work etc... and if ur oh has had a bad back then thats not reallywot he would be needing!!

But i say jst keep testing for ovulation and dtd as much as poss!! Lots of luck to u! Xxxxx


----------



## crowned

Thanks for all the positive words, ladies! 
I did POAS this morning, and BFN, which is fine. Now I know it was a one-off nausea incident, and I'm feeling good about this cycle! I think I'm ovulating today... EWCM and six days' low temps, so hopefully we'll see a spike in temp tomorrow. Even though we BD yesterday, I think we'll do it again tonight (just to remind you, I'm not using OPK's - can't get them here), since I have a good feeling about O. 
Baby dust to all!


----------



## Beauty2

Okay, I'm on board!! I'm on CD5 currently. I plan to start :sex: on CD8. Good Luck to everyone!!!


----------



## kbkb

MrsFX said:


> Caved in took, a test. Big fat nasty horrible negative! Assuming that the witch shows by Thursday we will be going to the doctors. Any tips? Technically going into out 11th month ttc but will tell them it's 12. Really sad because DH is worried about his fertility.

MrsFX :hugs: :hugs:
FX that this is only a false negative....but going to the doc anyway is a good idea.


----------



## mrs stru

steph1505 said:


> mrs stru said:
> 
> 
> Now on cd18 and still no +opk. Not sure if I'm testing at the wrong time of day or whether I just haven't ovulated yet. Got some cramping in my right ovary area today so I will buy some more pee sticks and keep testing. Also need to start bd'ing again as we haven't managed it since Tuesday- a combination of me and oh being too tired and oh having a really bad back. Hope we haven't ruined our chances this month.
> 
> Hey mrs stru!! :wave: how long r ur cycles normally?? Im a total newbie to opks but i think u should do them in the afternoon and try not drink anythin for a few hours beforehand! That could b wrong but im sure i read that!
> 
> Its hard making sure you and ur oh dtd wen ur meant to, wot with work etc... and if ur oh has had a bad back then thats not reallywot he would be needing!
> 
> But i say jst keep testing for ovulation and dtd as much as poss!! Lots of luck to u! XxxxxClick to expand...

My cycles were 25-27 days but this is my first full cycle after a mc so I'm not sure now. Hopefully they won't be too messed up and stick to less than 28 days. 
I read that too so I was testing in the afternoon although it's really hard not to drink or go to the toilet for the four hours it says! Did a few tests in the morning as well just in case.


----------



## MrsFX

Thanks guys. At least I have 2 crazy kittens to be grateful for or I think I would be sadder. I know that AF will truely call me out and I will keep on praying that she won't come. I've had my poas fix, I think the heat turned me crazy yesterday. 

Crowned: maybe the sickness was OV related or coincidence. At least you know. Hope u get a positive today. Exciting time. 

Mrs stru I think that clear blue OV sticks suggest fmu. Can u take a test when u get home? Just keep bd when ever you can. A positive opk won't make you pregnant bd will so don't worry too much. 

Steph. Brilliant symptoms. Keep themnoted so you can look back and see if they r symptoms (I hope so) in future. 

Beauty2. Welcome!! Good luck.


----------



## seb89

I would like to join today is cd14 but my cycles are like 35 days! we have been doing it every other day so far and I am taking 2 opk's per day! praying this is our month I can't stand to see another negative! :bfp:'s all around!


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies, managed to :sex: last night - woohoo!! I'm due to ov at some point over the weekend so will try and pin DH down Wednesday and Friday - we'll see (he has no idea that there's a plan ;) )


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi Ladies and welcome to the newbies :hi:

Mrs stu - I was told to use FMU for my cd digi opks and i always get a pos eventually but I think the IC opks are generally done in the afternoon. It is tricky tho - are you getting any lines at all? best just to keep :sex: when you can :)

Mr FX - :hugs: Really hoping you will know either way soon but that it will be a bfp for you :) 

Im off work sick today, think i may have sinusitis :( feeling rubbish, shouldn't really have gone in yesterday but had to as i was testing a participant. Just going to curl up today. Got a doc appointment at 11, may mention we are TTC too so that they have it in their notes.


----------



## smiley330

Afternoon ladies :flower:

*puppycat* - Sounds good, looks like you are managing to secretly fit smep in - good luck for the weekend! 

*MrsFX* - How are you feeling today hun? Hope those kittens are keeping you busy! I spent quite a bit of time looking at lots of charts on fertility friend, and it really is not the norm to get a bfp much earlier than 12-13dpo. Plenty of charts there showing negatives up to that point and plenty not even getting them until after! 

*steph1505* Symptoms do sound promising!! FX! :D

*Certain* Sorry you are poorly :hugs: Hope you feel better quickly. Yes, whilst you're at the docs you may as well mention you are ttc - see if the doctor has any pearls of wisdom on the whole thing! 

Welcome to the new ladies!! :flower:

So, 7dpo - and still refusing to acknowledge symptoms. Was feeling very out (I know it's still early but just in the back of my mind I dont think we did enough) - but then looked at fertility friend charts (obsessed much?) for the timing of other peoples BD'ing - it really does only take one, so not feeling as low as i was. 

Will take my first test (of many) in the morning, I know it's only 8dpo - but I can't hold out any longer!! 

x x x x


----------



## smiley330

P.S - *Hopingitwill* - Are you back yet? I cant remember if you were going for the weekend or the week!! Hope you've had / are having a lovely time and have got some news one way or the other x x x


----------



## ptntly wtg

MrsFX said:


> Caved in took, a test. Big fat nasty horrible negative! Assuming that the witch shows by Thursday we will be going to the doctors. Any tips? Technically going into out 11th month ttc but will tell them it's 12. Really sad because DH is worried about his fertility.

sorry about your bfn...i went through all of the test with the docs...tell them you have been trying for a year....the testing was a little time consuming as they wanted three semen analysis from OH to compare, a ton of blood work from me and a hysterosalpingogram (i dont know if i spelled that correctly :dohh:) so, i would definitely begin the process as they want a consultation first and it may take time to do all of the tests as they are not as in so much of a rush as we are to find out....GL :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MrsFX

Thank you all for such lovely support. Haven't had any significant cramping today. Tomorrow is 14dpo. Keeping everything crossed. Is it a symptom that I've been touching my tummy a lot today? Like a pregnant women. Crazy alert!!!!


----------



## smiley330

Haha! I have been doing that today a lot and was wondering if my subconscious knew something I didn't.... Yep think it deserves a crazy alert!! :flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher:

Does anyone check their cervix? I know its not meant to be a reliable indicator either way, im just curious as to what should be the "norm" during the tww. I've been checking a bit.... ok a lot this cycle but as I was only checking occasionally before now so haven't really got much to go on. 

I dunno, just another way to kill the tww for me. 

Also had the tiniest bit of hope today this we may have actually cracked it this month... really wish I hadn't. There's nothing worse than getting your hopes up only to get AF :nope:


----------



## crowned

Yahoo! I o'd! CD26 today and I finally got that spike. I had a good feeling yesterday, so we fit in an extra BD (like if we'd gotten a + OPK) so it looks like we're still following SMEP. 1DPO, here we go!


----------



## berry26

Hello everyone! Firstly good luck hope u all get :bfp: 's soon! I got mine last week and we kinda did the smep, after my af we did the bd for 3 days then I heard about this! So we had a rest day then bd again from cd10 then rest etc... We didn't bd on cd14 tho! I was very annoyed! But we did the next day rested cd16. But I didnt ov till cd17 we bd on that day and the day after and that was it! We havent bd since! Lol I only inserted pre seed once on cd12 before then we used ky jelly, and then after we just used pre seed like u would a normal lube! 

So both me and hubby expected af to come this month! He was more shocked tho, as I kinda knew we might have done enough lol bless him!

So it was a bit hit and miss in terms of following the plan, but it kinda worked! 

Xxx


----------



## MrsFX

Berry26. Congratulations. That is fantastic news. Really pleased for you. What a lovely surprise for your husband. How long have you been trying?


----------



## MrsFX

Af due today guys. I ovd 2 days early so my ticker is wrong. Praying she doesnt come. Won't test until tomorrow if I'm lucky. I hope everyone is feeling well, Optimistic and enjoying the sun today. X


----------



## berry26

MrsFX said:


> Berry26. Congratulations. That is fantastic news. Really pleased for you. What a lovely surprise for your husband. How long have you been trying?

Thank you mrsfx this was our first month ttc! That's kind of why we are so shocked! X


----------



## smiley330

Congratulations *berry26* :happydance::happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: That's great news!!

MrsFX - Woohoo, no AF!!! Good luck for the rest of the day, hope she stays away!! :flower: Can;t wait for you to test 2mrw!! 

8dpo - Did a test but it's negative, obvs. So that's it, i've started the great testing. Might start a picture log over in the preg test board.... :D

x x x x x


----------



## kbkb

Hey Berry :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:!! Great news...
I hope your :witch: is banished for good, MrsFX....
Smiley-getting very close to the 10 dpo, stalking this board for your BFP!! put up pictures, will be great


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> Hey Berry :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:!! Great news...
> I hope your :witch: is banished for good, MrsFX....
> Smiley-getting very close to the 10 dpo, stalking this board for your BFP!! put up pictures, will be great

:wave:

I know, i'm actually getting nervous about getting to the serious dpo - feels like its taken forever this cycle but now im almost there I kind of dont want to test. It's ok testing today cuz I know they are gonna be neg and can write them off as being early, i'm just pleased to be able to finally poas!! 

Yeh, I prob will take pics and put them up - seems like a good way to kill some time!


----------



## seb89

I am still waiting to ovulate I think i might have missed the time but I have a 35 day cycle and today is cd 15 so probably not... I think im going to ovulate when we have 26 members of my family in town so basically me and hubby better get creative for BDing haha oh well! we've been doing it every other day so far! so as soon as i get a + opk I will be finding ways to do it daily even if its 10 mins in the bathroom! haha


----------



## ptntly wtg

Berry --congrats on your bfp!!!!
Smiley---i am really hoping for some good news....i am looking forward to pics
MrsFX---i hope that :witch: stays away...FX for you
To any new smeppers GL!!!!
TWWers---hang in there FX FX FX

How is everyone doing??


AFM--I am actually not realy smepping this cycle but i love talking to you ladies so i hope you don't mind...i am trying a relaxing fun :sex: approach...after three years of timing everything, no clinical reason why we are not preg...I thought it was time to just relax...we will see if this works...I will still keep smep in mind but not gonna harp on it....
:thumbup:


----------



## Beauty2

Congratulations Berry26!!! :bfp: Great news!!!! 
I'm crossing fingers for you, Smiley!! GL!!!
Mrs FX - I hope AF stays far away and you get a :bfp: as well!! 

Currently on cd7. We already started :sex: on cd6 so, we're a little early. I have a 27-29 day cycle but most times 28 days. I figured I'll let OH have fun :sex: this month while God and I make a baby....LOL! We're keeping it cool and having fun!! 
:dust: to all!!!!! Let's get :bfp: ladies!!!!!


----------



## smiley330

Afternoon everyone! Thanks ptntly wtg - I have started a (slightly obsessive) thread over in the preg test section and posted some pics there. This mornings were definitily negative but this afternoons (oh yeah, i tested this afternoon as well :blush:) have something suspect on - praying it's something but not getting my hopes up at all just yet. 

Sounds like a good plan for this month for you, it's can be nice just to go with the flow and see what happens - hopefully a nice shiny bfp!! But at least there will be less stress of ttc this way?! 

MrsFX - Still no AF?? I hope not!! 

Beauty2 - Good luck, sounds like you are getting off to a good start for this cycle! 

x x x


----------



## MrsFX

No AF yet although I am (tmi) analysing all secreations tho just in case!! I can't go to drs without Af. Keeping it all crossed.


----------



## smiley330

Fingers firmly crossed for you MrsFX - Lots of luck and :dust: for tomorrow!!! x x x


----------



## steph1505

MrsFX said:


> Berry26. Congratulations. That is fantastic news. Really pleased for you. What a lovely surprise for your husband. How long have you been trying?

Huuuge congratulations!!! Really pleased for u!! Xxxx


----------



## kbkb

Smiley-SPILL THE BEANS asap on today's POAS result! eagerly waiting!


----------



## smiley330

Morning!!

So, haven't taken a test yet... woke up very late and was in a huge rush to get to work this morning so didn't have time. Did stupidly already go to the loo though, so now got to wait for a few hours before I can take one!! Arghhhh!!! Im going crazy!!! Will prob try and wait till about 2pm, which will be about 24 hours after yesterdays one, we'll see! 

Hows everyone else? MrsFX - have you tested??

x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Ahh smiley you are killing us with the wait :) Really got my FX for you!! 

MrsFX - did you give in and POAS?? I have all my toes crossed as well as my fingers!!

kbkb- how you feeling now? I cant believe im going to miss hearing about your scan for so long..with have to try and jump into a greek internet cafe somewhere to check in on you ladies!!

AFM- im now on cd6 so started POAS (opks) today - got a faint line which is wierd so have a feeling a may be going to ovulate early again this month (this happened before when i ovu on cd10) so will have to see. The :witch: is still lingering today but hoping we may be able to get some :sex: in tomorrow before we head off onto a boat with the in laws for 2 weeks...eek!


----------



## smiley330

I know, it's killing me!! Although i've been looking at the pics again today from yest and I think it's just wishful thinking on my part - really do just look like evaps and I don't think IC's are the most reliable of tests this early!

Ooh you could be about to Ov early again, good luck! You go away tomorrow do you? Hope all plans for bd'ing go successfully, but most importantly hope you have a fantastic time (I am very jealous) :D x x x


----------



## kbkb

Smiley!!!!! Go and POAS quick! you're killing us with the wait...
MrsFX- do POAS too ;) and hoping for good news :dance:
Certain- Am sooooo jealous, on a boat to Greece.wwwwwwwwwwwwwwowwwwwwwwwww....Enjoy yourself and get loads of relaxed :sex: in!!! Have a blast.
AFM- feeling much better yday and today. only puked once both days, and feeling a bit hungry again , so counting my blessings while they last :haha:
Will keep you'll posted re scan!


----------



## smiley330

Awwww kbkb - only puked once and to be happy about it!! I really hope that means the sickness is on it's way out for you now!!


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> Awwww kbkb - only puked once and to be happy about it!! I really hope that means the sickness is on it's way out for you now!!

oooh, yes. I have been miserable...so this is a definite improvement for me:dohh: still :sleep: but at least feel lots better....hope the sickness has passed for good!!!!:wacko:


----------



## MrsFX

Hi ladies. I've poas and got a bfn. Had a bit of cramping first thing but it's gone now and no sign of Af. On cd 27 but 15 dpo. Not booked dr because of no show but can go tomorrow or Monday once she's arrived. 

Have a wicked time certain. Sunshine is supposed to be good for fertility. 

Smiley. I'm enjoying ur experiment. Let's hope those lines get stronger.


----------



## smiley330

MrsFX said:


> Hi ladies. I've poas and got a bfn. Had a bit of cramping first thing but it's gone now and no sign of Af. On cd 27 but 15 dpo. Not booked dr because of no show but can go tomorrow or Monday once she's arrived.
> 
> Have a wicked time certain. Sunshine is supposed to be good for fertility.
> 
> Smiley. I'm enjoying ur experiment. Let's hope those lines get stronger.

Oh noo, where is the bfp that accompanies no AF!! Still keeping FX that she'll stay away! Have you been late much before?? :hugs:

I would love it if the lines got stronger, going to finally test again in a bit. Just building up to it!! x x x x x


----------



## ptntly wtg

kbkb--glad you are feeling a little better
certain--enjoy your much needed trip, relax and have fun :sex: :happydance:
smiley--- we are all waiting for you to poas...lol :test:
mrs fx--sorry for bfn but you never know..know af yet is a good sign

FX to all

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## smiley330

Finally taken the plunge and taken a test - there is def _something_ there but still not anywhere near convincing enough to call a bfp. I'm at work at the moment so will try and take a picture and put it up later.

Arghhhh soo frustrating! Just got to keep my FX that it darkens up and doesn't disappear completely...

x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

smiley330 said:


> Finally taken the plunge and taken a test - there is def _something_ there but still not anywhere near convincing enough to call a bfp. I'm at work at the moment so will try and take a picture and put it up later.
> 
> Arghhhh soo frustrating! Just got to keep my FX that it darkens up and doesn't disappear completely...
> 
> x x x x

Eeeek well its unlikely to be 2 evaps so Im getting super excited :happydance: no flashyness yet but we will get there!! Looking forward to the pic :) 

MrsFX - sorry to hear of your bfn but there is still hope if the witch stays away :)


----------



## ptntly wtg

smiley330 said:


> Finally taken the plunge and taken a test - there is def _something_ there but still not anywhere near convincing enough to call a bfp. I'm at work at the moment so will try and take a picture and put it up later.
> 
> Arghhhh soo frustrating! Just got to keep my FX that it darkens up and doesn't disappear completely...
> 
> x x x x

okay so i went to your pics on the preg board...that looked like the start of a BFP to me...i cant wait to flash that bfp for you...FX FX...we are all waiting for your update!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsFX

Certain, stick me up with a witch. She'd arrived. Its ok tho. I'm glad she's here so we can get on with another cycle over July. I just know that I will feel different when it happens. Going to book a drs appointment in the morning. I hope they refer us for tests. Smiley can you put a link on to your other page? I've had a few looks, just waiting for today's test. Good luck honey.


----------



## CertainTurton

MrsFX said:


> Certain, stick me up with a witch. She'd arrived. Its ok tho. I'm glad she's here so we can get on with another cycle over July. I just know that I will feel different when it happens. Going to book a drs appointment in the morning. I hope they refer us for tests. Smiley can you put a link on to your other page? I've had a few looks, just waiting for today's test. Good luck honey.

:hugs: :hugs: sorry to hear that the witch got you :( you have a good outlook though, lets hope July is our month :) enjoy a drink :wine: tonight.


----------



## steph1505

Smiley!!! Hurry up and get a pic up!! We wanna see!! Really hope this is it for u!! Mrs FX sorry to hear that the witch has got u!! 

For me, im 8dpo... No news really!! Extreeemely tired but dont think thats anythin to go by!! Il maybe do a test in a few days - not sure yet! 

Im gonna go catch up on the last few pages!! Xxxx


----------



## Beauty2

Hi everyone!!! :wave: 

Okay, so since I&#8217;m new to this thing I figured I need to participate a little more so, here&#8217;s my update: 

So I&#8217;ve been trying to do an enhanced version of sperm meets egg. I&#8217;ve been :sex: every day since cd5 and I&#8217;m on cd8 today. Needless to say I am VERY sore as hubby is well-endowed(tmi..sorry) :shhh: Because of the soreness I wasn&#8217;t going to :sex: yesterday but when I went potty I saw a lot of &#8220;egg whites&#8221;!! Hmm, I was only cd7&#8230;is it possible that I&#8217;m ov early??? :confused: Because of that I :sex: last night so I wouldn't miss it. I think I&#8217;m going to continue the everyday :sex: thing so I don&#8217;t miss ov this cycle. What do you ladies think? 

Sorry for the TMI!! :help:


----------



## IGotBabyFever

havent been around...kind of been feeling out this time around...could be because Im a poas addict and have been testing since 3dpo :blush: today I am between 12-13 dpo and still bfn :( if we conceived then I should have a bfp by now...shouldnt I? but nope....everyday I test with my ic hpts and get the same bfn as yesterday..

smiley-Ive got everything crossed for your bfp!!
congrats to everyone who has gotten your bfps!!!!!

how is everyone else coming along?


----------



## smiley330

MrsFX :hugs: so sorry the witch arrived, was so hoping this was it for u! Glad you are already positive for next cycle - I hope the Docs appointment is helpful! Enjoy some wine this eve x x x

Sorry girls, I took the test at work before I left and couldn't get a photo (would've been a bit weird if I put it on my desk to get a good shot....) and it's all dried and scabby. I really don't think it's bfp - I couldn't really see any pink, just hoping for something good 2mrw (or the next couple days before AF comes, I'm not too picky!!) 

Anyway, will continue to update my photo documenting 2mrw! This is the link - https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...g-begins-8dpo-update-2-more-pics-replies.html

(hope that worked, I'm on my phone!) 

Beauty2 - do you use opk's hun? If not then I would go by the cm and bd for a few days in a row assuming you are gonna Ov soon! 

Good luck everyone - hope youre all on track for some flashy bfp's!! 

x x x x


----------



## mrs stru

Well I'm out. Af got me this morning on what should've been cd21. I don't think my cycles have ever been that short. :shrug:


----------



## Beauty2

Thanks, Smiley!! I've got 'em crossed for your :bfp: :bfp:!!! I saw your pics early and looked very :bfp: in early stages to me!! GL!

I don't use OPK's but I'm pretty sure that I'll be Ov very soon as it was very egg white and stringy. We are going to :sex: until AF shows her ugly little face! Fingers crossed!!!


MrsFX - So sorry the :witch: got ya!! She's a sneaky little sucker!! I love your positive thinking, though!! Got get 'em next time!!! :bodyb:


----------



## kbkb

mrsfx- sorry the :witch: got you...Have a :wine: on us all, hope you get something concrete from the tests, good luck.

Smiley- You go, girl!


----------



## smiley330

Morning all, 

Well no bfp for me *sigh* - 10dpo today and chances of getting one this month are slowly decreasing. I'm about to put the picture up anyway (in the interest of daily pics!) but there's for sure nothing there. Stupid hpt's with their single line!! 

:sadangel:

How's everyone else today? 

*mrs stru* - Sorry AF got you :hugs: that is a short cycle! Were you using OPK's to see when you ov'ed? 

x x x x


----------



## kbkb

Awwwwwwwwwww-sorry to hear that Smiley, but i kept thinking there was a 2nd line personally ...even today... :hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

Sorry to hear that, Smiley! Hang in there, doll!! :hugs:


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Hi ladies! I figured I would pop in here since I have pretty much always done the SMEP before but I didn't know it until I read about it. I am awaiting ovulation right now with 5 days to go! It's driving me nuts!


----------



## MrsFX

Hi all. Just a quick update. Went to GP today. Told him we're on our 12th month with no success and wondered if he could refer us on for testing and he said YES!! So releaved. We've booked an appointment for the 3rd august. Expecting bloods and sperm anaysis. Gives us a month to try, might not smep this month tho. Try the take it easy approach and see if that does it. Take it easy with opks of course!!

Thanks for all of ur support over the last few days.


----------



## smiley330

MrsFX said:



> Hi all. Just a quick update. Went to GP today. Told him we're on our 12th month with no success and wondered if he could refer us on for testing and he said YES!! So releaved. We've booked an appointment for the 3rd august. Expecting bloods and sperm anaysis. Gives us a month to try, might not smep this month tho. Try the take it easy approach and see if that does it. Take it easy with opks of course!!
> 
> Thanks for all of ur support over the last few days.

That's great news!! So pleased for you! It's so refreshing to hear that a doctor has been kind and has offered the help without having to pester them! :hugs:


----------



## mrs stru

smiley330 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Well no bfp for me *sigh* - 10dpo today and chances of getting one this month are slowly decreasing. I'm about to put the picture up anyway (in the interest of daily pics!) but there's for sure nothing there. Stupid hpt's with their single line!!
> 
> :sadangel:
> 
> How's everyone else today?
> 
> *mrs stru* - Sorry AF got you :hugs: that is a short cycle! Were you using OPK's to see when you ov'ed?
> 
> x x x x

I was using opks from cd8 but never got a +ve. I assumed it would be a long cycle but I guess I just didn't ovulate. This is my first full cycle since mc so I didn't expect much. I will give it one more cycle then I will make an appointment to see the fertility specialists as it took 14 months to conceive before I saw a bfp. I've got the referral letter through but just haven't made the appt yet as it arrived just after the mc.


----------



## Aliciatm

hey ladies thought id pop in. my temp did a big dip today and got my first post opk this cycle. also my cbfm says high(wont give me a peak cause this is my first month using it) So bring on the July BFP


----------



## MrsFX

MrsStru, sorry to hear that AF got you. 21 days is short. I hope you can enjoy something naughty like a glass or 3 of wine and some soft cheese this weekend.

Welcome MustangGTgirl. It is a really lovely, forum I hope you become a regular. Have you generally been dtd every other day then? Good luck with concieving number 3 !!

Beauty2: good luck with BDing. Sounds like you are going to OV very soon. enjoy.

KBKB: I hope all is well with you still and there are some more expectant ladies to join you soon

Smiley: I love the bear!! I thought it was a particularly soft bath mat. Good luck hon. I hope that you get a proper second line soon. I love it that loads of the SMEPers are supporting you on there. 

Hope we get some info. from HOPINGITWILL soon. I have stalked her and noticed that she hasn't posted since 23rd. hope she's had a nice holiday and AF has put her out of her misery or she has a nice bfp to report.


----------



## Octopus

I'm pretty amazed by the results on the front page. I was going to take it easy this month and in a lot of respects, I am, but I'm really tempted to give this plan a go. :)


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey girls- thanks for all you thoughts! I have missed you all and pleased tocome back and see a couple of bfp's! Well I must say my life has not been dull and my bad luck seems to continue!!!! On the Friday the day I was travelling down to London my school got the ofsted call!!! Had to change ticket on Sunday to the cost of 140 quid more and come back early to work on Sunday and get data/books sorted as I was away with my class for a Weald residential ( hence noaccess to Internet)! I am now officially 24 days late and onto day 57 of cycle don't have a clue what is going on. Am going to make an appointment for doctors again next week No symptoms of bfp or af. Got a kind call from my nurse to tell me that the test I had done at the doctors last week was negative- bit late!!!! Anyway lack of sleep means not gotenergy to fully post here- will post again tomorrow. 
Welcome to all the new ladies on this thread- it really is a great one full of amazingly supportive ladies. 
Mrs fx- baby dust for this month. 
Smiley- off to check your other thread and pictures. Fx for you. 
Certain- think you are In Greece- hope it works it's Aphrodite magic and you get your bfp!
Kbkb- great to see you are still on this thread and pleased to hear sickness is starting to subside!
Plenty/ sprouty/ everyone else- fx for you alk!!
Anyway congratulations to all the bfp's and babydust to all those starting a new cycle!


----------



## ptntly wtg

MrsFX said:


> Hi all. Just a quick update. Went to GP today. Told him we're on our 12th month with no success and wondered if he could refer us on for testing and he said YES!! So releaved. We've booked an appointment for the 3rd august. Expecting bloods and sperm anaysis. Gives us a month to try, might not smep this month tho. Try the take it easy approach and see if that does it. Take it easy with opks of course!!
> 
> Thanks for all of ur support over the last few days.

i am glad a doctor is willing to go with testing....it will give you a piece of mind...GL...i am also not really smepping this month...they say that stress is one of the biggest problems with ttc and since there is no medical reason why the OH and I are not preg i think that this is my biggest factor....we shall see if taking it easy and having fun with :sex: ends up with a BFP...FX for you!!!


----------



## ptntly wtg

Hopingitwill said:


> Hey girls- thanks for all you thoughts! I have missed you all and pleased tocome back and see a couple of bfp's! Well I must say my life has not been dull and my bad luck seems to continue!!!! On the Friday the day I was travelling down to London my school got the ofsted call!!! Had to change ticket on Sunday to the cost of 140 quid more and come back early to work on Sunday and get data/books sorted as I was away with my class for a Weald residential ( hence noaccess to Internet)! I am now officially 24 days late and onto day 57 of cycle don't have a clue what is going on. Am going to make an appointment for doctors again next week No symptoms of bfp or af. Got a kind call from my nurse to tell me that the test I had done at the doctors last week was negative- bit late!!!! Anyway lack of sleep means not gotenergy to fully post here- will post again tomorrow.
> Welcome to all the new ladies on this thread- it really is a great one full of amazingly supportive ladies.
> Mrs fx- baby dust for this month.
> Smiley- off to check your other thread and pictures. Fx for you.
> Certain- think you are In Greece- hope it works it's Aphrodite magic and you get your bfp!
> Kbkb- great to see you are still on this thread and pleased to hear sickness is starting to subside!
> Plenty/ sprouty/ everyone else- fx for you alk!!
> Anyway congratulations to all the bfp's and babydust to all those starting a new cycle!

Glad to see you are back and I hope the doctors could give you an answer next week....keep us posted and hang in there!!!:hugs:


----------



## MustangGTgirl

MrsFX said:


> Welcome MustangGTgirl. It is a really lovely, forum I hope you become a regular. Have you generally been dtd every other day then? Good luck with concieving number 3 !!

Well this is my first cycle TTC #3 but yes I have been BDing every other day since this previous Tuesday so I BDed on Tuesday, Thursday, and today and will continue to do it every day now until Thursday....hopefully because hubby just had oral surgery and he is in pain and bleeding but I still managed to squeeze a BD out of him today....hehe! I told him surgery or no surgery, I want a baby and I want it now! Hopefully he starts to feel better tomorrow tho so I don't have to basically rape him anymore... LOL! I also ordered some OPKs just to make sure I am ovulating on day 14 like I think I am, they will be here tomorrow just in time to start testing!


----------



## colta

Hope it's not too late to join in!

Me and DH have been trying SMEP this cycle.... (well, mostly me trying SMEP, DH doesn't want to know/plan bd'ing). From what I can tell, it went really well. I didn't use OPK's this time around, just figured I'd have a go at every other day and then every day for a few days around O. 

SO... I'm now in the TWW and I'm really hoping and wishing for a sticky bean. I know that it's more than likely not going to happen seeing as how this is our first month trying... but hoping all the same!

Good luck to all those waiting for their BFP and congrats to all those that have there's already!


----------



## smiley330

Evening ladies!! 

*Hopingitwill *- Yay!! Good to have you back :hugs: What a pain about having to cut short your trip - especially at extra cost!! Sorry to hear still not news from AF, but im glad you are getting back in at the doctors - Give them hell!! Do NOT leave without something productive being done - Good luck hun. :flower:

Hows everyone else today? It's been such lovely weather!! 

*colta* - Welcome :flower: Not too late to join at all! Good luck, when will you test? 

AFM - Well I did another test this morning (11dpo) and I think there is something there..... again...... Will post the pic shortly, just waiting for OH to go out so I can put in on my computer without getting funny looks :D Think it's just an evap though, I seem to get lots of them buggers!!

x x x x x


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I hope it's the start of your BFP smiley!


----------



## smiley330

Thank you! I'm not so sure, but we'll see. 

Haha, I just read your post about BD'ing after your DH has had to have surgery -bless him!! Very true though, can't let a little but of surgery get in the way of making a baby :D What CD are you on now? x x x


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I am on CD11 and usually O on CD14 I believe. I never had concrete proof that it was the 14th but it's right about that time being that I get loads of EWCM during that time :) I have 26 day cycles. Can't wait till Wednesday!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I've been having these annoying cramps in my right side since yesterday and I don't think they are ovulation related since it is still a few days off but I don't know what they are. Like little pinches inbetween my hips and ribs! I don't know what ovulation pain feels like but surely it wouldn't last over a day right?


----------



## smiley330

Oh I don't know hun, I've recently started to notice my Ov pain - it begins about a day before I ov and continues for a couple days after, so could well be? Although I feel it much lower down that what your describing.... from what i've read everyone describes something different!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Smiley- have everything crossed for a bfp for you!!! Xxx


----------



## LoloShells

Hi is it too late to be added to the list? Were using SMEP and its our first round of clomid, and I just bought preseed. Hoping its our month!


----------



## kbkb

Smiley330- I squinted hard and see the hint of a line, but I am no expert on evap....but I so want it to be a nice flashing bfp for you!!!!
Hopingitwill- good to hear from you :) ! I hope you get some answers on what's going on at the docs...
MrsFX- keep the faith...i get the feeling a bfp will find you when you least expect it :hugs:
:wave: to all the new ladies!
As for me....Scan yesterday..was lovely to see my little bean. All's good, am 8 weeks 3 days (a bit ahead of the ticker) and a nice solid 155 heartbeat.

FX for all of you. You're the best buddies I have on B&B..i wish we have a SMEP baby forum soon!


----------



## berry26

Just checked back in and saw all ur messages, thanks again ladies. Really wishing u all the best for this month xxx


----------



## smiley330

Morning everyone!

Thanks for your support, you are all brilliant! Another test this morn and another questionable squinter - There is no way these are leading to a bfp now! 

kbkb - Yay! So pleased the scan went well - I bet it was amazing! Did you get any pics? 

Welcome to new ladies today - good luck :flower:

x x x x


----------



## Hopingitwill

Smiley- still got everything crossed
Kbkb- def need some more bfp for smep baby forum. Can you upload a picture of scan? So excited for you!!!!
I got a little excited yesterday as thought af was finally going to make an appearance as (tmi warning) I had a couple of tiny specks of blood and s pinky discharge after going to toilet..... But no didn't develop into anything si now cd 60 and 26 days late. Def not pregnant as not even squinting can I make myself imagine a line. Will be making an appointment tomorrow. 
Wonder how certain is getting on with her hush-hush bedding!


----------



## smiley330

Hopingitwill said:


> Smiley- still got everything crossed
> Kbkb- def need some more bfp for smep baby forum. Can you upload a picture of scan? So excited for you!!!!
> I got a little excited yesterday as thought af was finally going to make an appearance as (tmi warning) I had a couple of tiny specks of blood and s pinky discharge after going to toilet..... But no didn't develop into anything si now cd 60 and 26 days late. Def not pregnant as not even squinting can I make myself imagine a line. Will be making an appointment tomorrow.
> Wonder how certain is getting on with her hush-hush bedding!

Oh could it have been an IB??? Maybe after all this you just ov'ed very very late?! If it was then a test wouldn't show up positive for a couple days.... :flower: x x x


----------



## Hopingitwill

I did think if it could be that, but would be a miracle as with me being away and with everything thats been going on only bedded once in last couple of weeks which was last Saturday in London and I don't think I was ovulating then as cm didnt indicate it..... who knows?


----------



## smiley330

Hmmm, well that timing would fit then?! I don't know about the cm though, but could be a possibilty! That would be nice :D FX! x


----------



## smiley330

Well looks like I'm going to be moving on to cycle 6 - just been to toilet and had some signs of spotting. Been having the all too familiar back aches that AF brings as well, she's due on Tuesday or Wednesday so looks like she's gonna be bang on time :cry: 

Think I might join you girls in not specifically following a plan, attempt to have a relaxed month this time! (with opk's) 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hey everyone!!

Hopingitwill - keepin my fingers crossed for u that this is ur month!! 

Smiley - i hope its not AF coming!! Really hope u get ur bfp sooooon!!

Welcome all new ladies!! Sendin lots of luck ur way!!

As for me - im 11dpo... took a test tonight just cos i was bored and of course it was :bfn: so im not gonna test again until AF is officially late!! 

Xxxxx


----------



## LoloShells

https://img263.imageshack.us/img263/6899/imag0149gj.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## crowned

Hey all,
6 dpo now, still waiting to hit at least 8 or 10 before I start testing. Almost no symptoms though, except super sore bbs, but they always get sore after O, so I'm not counting them as an actual symptom. Just a q about charting though - how much do your temps jump around in the luteal phase? Last cycle mine were really constant, except for two days where I had a fever, but this cycle they're all over the map, although still above the coverline. What do your temps usually do?


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I got a super dark definitely positive OPK tonight! Today is CD12 so I wonder if I will O tomorrow or Tuesday? I wish I knew like exactly when...heh. I don't think I get O pains so I won't know for sure. Hubby was too tired to give me some tonight and that sucked! He said he would in the morning tho. Hope I don't blow my chances by not BDing tonight. Last time I did was yesterday at noon so it will be like 45 hours between BDs and being this close to ovulation it drives me crazy! I'm tired of having sex tho... going to do it in the morning and then I might just call the quits on BDing for a while. If I BD tomorrow morning I would think that that would cover me if I ovulated on Tuesday... right?


----------



## kbkb

Smiley- really hope not the nasty :witch: showing her face!


----------



## smiley330

Morning to my fave smeppers :flower: 

Offically CD1 today :cry: - The old hag got me last night..... early!!! (wtf?)

So that cycle was 30 days, the one before that was 36 - at least they are coming down and not going up? 

Anyway, I will be spending the remainder of the day sulking at work. I am going to have a full on caffeine loaded coffee as well.. 

x x x x x


----------



## kbkb

awwwwwwwwwww....sorry for you smiley, go get some :wine: also to boot.


----------



## MommaCC

I has a chemical pregnancy last month and am now gunna try the sperm meets egg method! Sounds like fun hehe! :blush: Good luck girls xxx


----------



## MrsFX

Smiley: so sorry she got you. Join me in taking it easy (except for opks we have a need to poas!!) I'm going to try to dtd when we feel like it. Bet Im closer to smep than when I try! Enjoy a bit of caffeine and wine hon.


----------



## smiley330

Thanks MrsFX and kbkb :hugs: I was feeling really sad this morning but I have a glass of wine in my hand and all seems much better now! By tomorrow I will be back at the top of positivity!

MommaCC - Welcome :flower: good luck following smep! It has had a lot of success!

steph1505 - Sorry it was a bfn, still early though so hopefully you will get a nice bfp when AF fails to show up!! Good luck!

Definitely giving smep and organised :sex: a break this month. We go on holiday to France at the end of July so will just relax and go more for the NTNP approach - cuz if i'm not preg then I can enjoy all the cheese and wine!! 

So - a month off.... with OPK's :haha:

x x x x x 

P.S - Even though i'm not following smep - i'm not leaving this thread, I like you all too much :kiss:


----------



## Hopingitwill

You better not leave this tread smiley..... We should change the name to join us on smep or just chillin bedding! You lucky thing going to France. Sorry witch got you- I have q good feeling about next month for you.... The cheese and the wine and holiday sun will lead to copious amounts of passionate bedding and a big bfp that will knock that nasty witch off her broom! 
Xxxxx


----------



## Beauty2

Hello Ladies!!! 

Sorry to hear about the :witch:'s and :bfn: that got some you ladies! Keep your head up there's always next cycle! :flower: 
GL to all the ladies still in the game this cycle! I wish you all the very best! :bfp: :bfp: all around....and a little :dust: 

Well I'm CD13. I've been :sex: everyday except for on CD11....ugh, so tired!!! I'll be glad when Ov passes so I can take a break!! :-( Anyhoo, we'll see how it goes! 

GL ladies!!! :bunny:


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I think I am finally done having sex for a week or two. Been getting positives on OPKs since yesterday morning and I could have sworn that I felt this little slight pinching feeling on my left side right by my hip bone and I believe that is where the ovaries are.

I know I am probably crazy but I was hoping that feeling meant my egg popped out 

Was looking on FF at the charts and most of the ones I looked at had 2 days of positive OPKs with ovulation on the second day and today is my second day. I also got to BD about 3 hours ago so I think I covered it for today and tomorrow :)

So yeah, I definitely need a break! Going to consider myself 1dpo starting tomorrow (unless my OPKs are still positive) and I hope I get a BFP in about 8 days!


----------



## steph1505

Aaaw smiley :-( sorry to hear the witch got u!!! Ur month off sounds good...would b lovely to head off to france!! Maybe ul have a wee french conception!! 

I dnt really have much to report!! Been feeling really sick today!! Managed to avoid poas!! Im a bit disheartened now because of the bfn yesterday... But i just need to remember its early days! Af isnt due til friday! Xxxx


----------



## steph1505

MustangGTgirl - i totally kno wot u mean about needing a break!! I think even my OH would agree!! Were havin a wee week off on the lead up to when af is due!! 

Best of luck and i hope u get ur :bfp: veeery soon!! Xxxxx


----------



## ptntly wtg

smiley330 said:


> Thanks MrsFX and kbkb :hugs: I was feeling really sad this morning but I have a glass of wine in my hand and all seems much better now! By tomorrow I will be back at the top of positivity!
> 
> MommaCC - Welcome :flower: good luck following smep! It has had a lot of success!
> 
> steph1505 - Sorry it was a bfn, still early though so hopefully you will get a nice bfp when AF fails to show up!! Good luck!
> 
> Definitely giving smep and organised :sex: a break this month. We go on holiday to France at the end of July so will just relax and go more for the NTNP approach - cuz if i'm not preg then I can enjoy all the cheese and wine!!
> 
> So - a month off.... with OPK's :haha:
> 
> x x x x x
> 
> P.S - Even though i'm not following smep - i'm not leaving this thread, I like you all too much :kiss:

sorry about your AF showing...i am with you guys on just taking it easy this month....i really missed fun :sex:....GL this month and have fun!!!!
FX to all!!!


----------



## kbkb

Smiley- a French conception as Steph said :dance: and hoping a Greek conception for Certain. To Diversity!!!!

:dust: to everyone! Hope all of you in the cycle hit the bfp switch soon!

My nausea is getting so much better. Not throwing up at all since Friday and just the passing gagging feeling once in the morning. Very welcome change!! I wish i could work up some appetite though......:sadangel: am eating like 1/4 of what I used to!


----------



## smiley330

Thanks girls, as predicted - i'm feeling much better today. CD1 always gets me... and as if it wasn't bad enough on it's own - the past 3 CD1's have had pregnancy announcements with them!! :hissy:

MustangGTgirl - Yep, know exactly how you feel!! When you get to the end of all the bd'ing it does feel like a relief :D Good luck!

steph1505 - Feeling sick is a great sign, dont get too disheartened about the bfn - it is early and it is not the norm to get bfp's early! FX!! 

Beauty2 - Do you know when Ov is? hopefully it comes soon and then you can take a seat in the tww! 

kbkb - Yay! So glad to hear the sickness is going, it must be horrible to feel sick alll the time. Now just to get your appetite back!! 

Hopingitwill - Did you manage to book an appointment this week? FX for you hun - cant wait for you to get some good news!

Hope everyone else is ok today, we need some more flashy bfp's here asap!!

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aaw thanks Smiley!! I was sitting thinking 'well if I hadnt had it by now then I wont be pregnant!!'

If AF isnt here by Saturday then I'l do another test!! 

Hope everyone is good today! I still feel really sick....and just about to head off to work!! Woo hoo!!! 

xxxxxx


----------



## MustangGTgirl

These damn OPKs are making me go crazy. I thought I would be 1dpo today but I am still getting super positive OPKs... today at 11AM will be 72 hours of positives so I don't think I am in the TWW yet but ugh I need a sex break. I don't want to do it today but feel like I need to....lol


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Well I take it back. I am considering myself 1dpo today. You are suppose to ovulate around 36 hours after your first positive OPK and that would have been last night for me. Plus yesterday I just had a feeling that I was pregnant. I mean I know that technically I am not yet, but I just felt like my little egg got fertilized and I am really in tune with myself so yeah, I think I am going to be pregnant :D 

So the reason that convinced me that I already ovulated is that my CM dried up. It's still creamy-ish up there but I think that's from the left over swimmers, if it wasn't for that I would be pretty dry I believe.

I'm crazy too... probably going to start POAS here in a couple of days at like 3-4 dpo :)


----------



## smiley330

Hi MustangGTgirl - Yeh I believe you are meant to Ov between 12 - 36 hours after your first positive OPK, though I don't know what having days of positives means.... I'm not very good with them to be honest! But if you're looking at cm and that as well it does sound likely that you are 1dpo today!

Good luck, I hope you are right and that little eggy has been fertilised :D If you do start poas early let us know how you get on!! 

x x x


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I used an HPT early just for fun and got a pink within the time limit evap on my first HPT... I hope that is a good omen and signs of things to come!! What's the odds of getting a line on your first HPT right after ovulation?!
 



Attached Files:







evap1.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 12









evap2.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## smiley330

Hmm I have no idea! Are you sure you didnt ovulate much sooner than you think? Could it possibly be that you're preg? That would explain the dark lines on the OPK's! 

If it is an evap though at least you know what to look out for, I don't have any experience with those tests though so couldnt tell you! x x x x


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I doubt I ovulated any earlier really... today is only CD 14 so I would have had to of ovulated on CD 7 or 8 to be showing up positive now... although I did BD on those days so even if I did, I am covered!

Going to take another HPT next time I pee just to be sure but I am pretty positive it is an evap... I squeezed out a couple of drops to take another one about 10 minutes later and it was BFN, that's the test on the bottom.


----------



## Beauty2

Hello Ladies!! 

So today is CD14 me for! So I should be right around Ov. I thought I Ov'ed early this month because I had A LOT of CM (egg white) around CD7 but last night I had the exact same CM. We :sex: the night of CD12 and we skipped last night....ugh, I'm exhausted. But since I saw some CM I had to get some :sex: in so we had two rounds this morning!! I hope I didn't miss it the egg. We'll :sex: tonight and tomorrow night and I should be good; right? Ugh, let's hope so because I need a break!! 2WW, come to my resuce!! 

Smiley - I'm glad you back in the game!! Go get 'em! :bfp: this cycle!!! 
Mustang - we're on the same cycle! A few more nights of :sex: and we should be good! Yay!! 
Steph - FX for you!! sending :dust: your way! Hope you get that :bfp: 
KbKb - Sorry I missed it but congrats!!! YAY!!! I hope you feel better!!!

GL to all you ladies!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## smiley330

Ah ok! Haha - I do love that you are poas at 1dpo :D


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I know it's crazy but I love the early testing. All the madness and squinting and faint lines... just love it!


----------



## smiley330

Me too! Looking forward to seeing your tests - hopefully leading to those two bold bfp lines! 

Beauty2 - Looks like you are going to be well and truly covered this cycle! Just a couple more bd's to go and then you can rest in the madness of the tww - keep us updated!!

x x x


----------



## mrs stru

CD6 after an unusually short 20 day cycle last month.

OPKs have been purchased, OH is under orders for tonight- that BFP is mine this month. Let battle commence!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

So I managed to squeeze in one more BD and now I am officially done with sex for atleast a week! I BD'd on CD 7, 9, 10, 11, 13, and 14 and got my first positive OPK on CD 12 so I am pretty confident that I covered all of my bases. 

I am feeling really good about this month! :)


----------



## Hopingitwill

Mustang- poas at 1 dpo so funny- didn't think there was anyone on this thread that could give smiley a run for her money on the poas addiction side but you definitely have. 

Smiley- not got round to making an appointment. My school has re inspection next week and I have reports to write so snowed under with work!!! Also my period would be due this Saturday if I had followed normal cycle and had a period last month so might see if she shows. Will see how things go later in week. Am feeling quite crampy and tingly below and have a feeling af is about to appear. At least then I can start using my cb monitor!!

Kbkb- glad to hear sickness is passing. You must eat though as remember you are eating for two!!!!! Can you force yourself tobeat little and often rather than full meals if you have no appetite?

To all other ladies gl for next cycle. Here is to Greek english and French conceptions.


----------



## crowned

Hi ladies,
I need someone to check out my chart for me! I am 8 dpo today, and I feel like my chart has gone triphasic, but it's only my second month temping, so I'd like another opinion (or two!). We followed SMEP this month, so I'm crossing my fingers that it's not only triphasic, but that the triphasic means something too! Let me know what you think!

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Yes I must admit that I am a little POAS crazy but I love it! Wish I could flash forward to 6dpo so bad! I have always been an early implanter and usually always start getting lines at 6 or 7 dpo.


----------



## kbkb

woooo- looks like a lot of bright hopeful lights this month. MustangGTgirl and Steph1505-looks promising!!! Hopingiwill-praying AF doesnt show up for you either!

:dust: to All!!!

I am trying to eat more often, keeping it down too this week!!! hurrah.. its just not up to my usual appetite and that's really bothering me now. Darn, gotta stop the cribbing !end rant!!!


----------



## smiley330

Good Morning :wave:

Hopingitwill - Ah that makes sense, I spose if you've waited this long you may as well see if AF comes in a couple days. Will be keeping everything crossed that she shows.... or even doesn't show and you get a surprise bfp. (Have you tested again recently / since spotting?) Ooh im jealous of the cbfm -would love to get my hands on one of those!!!

Crowned - I am a big fan of stalking charts, however I do not really know what i'm looking at half the time!! But I must say, your chart does look good - are you going to test soon? It looks as though there was an implantation dip!?

Everyone else - hope the hunt for the bfp is going well!! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Thanks so much kbkb!! I really hope this is my month!! Sorry if its TMI ladies but my nipples are really bumpy too and I remember having that when I was pregnant with Brandon! 

When do you's think I should test again? I used the last of my tests the other day so dont have anymore to randomly poas!! 

Good luck to everyone still in it this month :D:D:D xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

steph1505 said:


> Thanks so much kbkb!! I really hope this is my month!! Sorry if its TMI ladies but my nipples are really bumpy too and I remember having that when I was pregnant with Brandon!
> 
> When do you's think I should test again? I used the last of my tests the other day so dont have anymore to randomly poas!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone still in it this month :D:D:D xxxxx

Now!!! Are you 14dpo as your ticker says? I would say :test: 

:D

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Well, Im not 100% sure...its 14 days since I got my OPK....I dont know exactly when I ovulated!!

I dont know why but I feel so down...I just dont think I am pregnant!! As much as I really really want to be....xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ahhh don't feel down hun :hugs:

You have lots of positive pregnancy symptoms so you could very well be pregnant!! Only way you're gonna know is to take a test, but if you'd rather wait so it is more accurate then give it a couple days :flower: x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Thanks!!! I think I am gonna wait til the weekend!! 

I totally feel the way I felt when I was pregnant with Brandon....but Im worried that Im just imaging it all to make myself believe Im pregnant!!

I'll buy some FRER tests on Friday and I'll take the test on Saturday morning!! xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

TTC does play with every last emotion so can completely understand, but it's looking very promising for you! Good luck, can't wait to see the results and give you a flashing bfp!!!

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Thank you so much :D:D I actually love being a part of this thread!! You're so nice!! Every1s so supportive! 

Im keeping my fingers and toes crossed lol!

How u doing 2day??

xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

I know, everyone here is lovely - I'm so glad I stumbled into this thread!!

I'm good thank you, on CD3 which is a blahhhhhh day. I'm going to try to force ov into not being so late this cycle - so hoping this works, even a couple of days earlier than CD20 would be nice! (It was CD23 month before, so I spose it's coming down a bit)

If Ov does decide to come a bit earlier then I will be able to just sit out the tww in France... which will be a much nicer way to spend that time than going absolutely crazy!!

x x x


----------



## kbkb

Wow, steph1505- all your symptoms sound really good! I agree with smiley, you should :test: ..but appreciating your firm resolve to wait! BRAVO!!!:dance: you get good news , we all hope
this thread totally rocks. I'm finding all the 1st trimester threads soooo boring ,I'm just outstaying my welcome here :haha:


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> Wow, steph1505- all your symptoms sound really good! I agree with smiley, you should :test: ..but appreciating your firm resolve to wait! BRAVO!!!:dance: you get good news , we all hope
> this thread totally rocks. I'm finding all the 1st trimester threads soooo boring ,I'm just outstaying my welcome here :haha:

Definitely not outstaying your welcome!! I just wish there were more of us with bfp's to join you..... hopefully soon! x x x x


----------



## kbkb

Aw smiley-i have everything crossed for you. Really want you with a big fat bfp soon...Love you girls, i hope you dont mind me sticking around. :hugs:


----------



## steph1505

Kbkb - of course your not outstaying your welcome!! Once were all in the 1st trimester threads it'll be much more interesting 

Smiley - how are you planning to force ov?? Is that possible?? LoL Im such a newbie...I know nothing!!

xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

steph1505 said:


> Kbkb - of course your not outstaying your welcome!! Once were all in the 1st trimester threads it'll be much more interesting
> 
> Smiley - how are you planning to force ov?? Is that possible?? LoL Im such a newbie...I know nothing!!
> 
> xxxxxx

Haha, that is a very good question. So... basically i'll try anything, and I was speaking to a lady on here who mentioned Liquorice Root - did a bit of Dr Googling and actually there isn't much info there, but it can help in regulating cycles / bringing about a sooner ovulation if there are things out of balance. Just take it for 5 days and voila, all ovulation troubles are ended! (Ha)

In conclusion - I have NO idea how it works, or even IF it works... but whilst i'm on CD3 I may as well try it. Im in the habit of being impatient and as the months go by I would happily stand on my head for 5 hours a day if someone said it would help!! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hahaha!!! I totally know what u mean!! It is good to know of all these wee things that can help!! Im super impatient too! If this month isnt my month then Im gonna be trying all sorts next month! Lol! 

That liquorice root sounds good! Haha it would be amazing if things were as easy as 'pop a wee pill and there you go!! A Baby!!!':thumbup::thumbup:

Altho, two months ago I did think it was as easy as 'well you just have sex and then you have a baby' !!:dohh:

xxxxx


----------



## ptntly wtg

sorry i havent been on much...holiday weekend and now back to work...anyway:
kbkb--you are definitely not overstaying your welcome...we love the support and positivity
steph--:test: FX for you
smiley--GL with early O---FX 

How is everyone else???? 
AFM--honestly i have no idea if i ovulated yet or not...trying not to think about it and have fun...but it is hard...i just got another friend announcing a pregnancy yesterday so i am a little down (which i shouldnt be but i cant help it) anyway, hopefully we all get our bfp's soon!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

Good Morning Ladies!!! 

Steph - Whoohoo! This might be your month, lady! Hang in there. Give it a couple of days and take the test. GL!!

Kbkb - We love that you stuck around!! Appreciate the support!!! I'm glad you and baby are getting more to eat as now you can hold a little more down! Yay! 

Smiley - GL in helping Ov come early! Never knew you could do that but that's why I enjoy learning from the vets!! You ladies are awesome!!! 

Mustang - Glad your finally done in the sack! It gets exhausted after awhile huh? FX for you!!! 

Plntly - GL this month!! FX for you!!! 

AFM - I think I Ov yesterday or maybe today...who knows! I'm so exhausted and tired of :sex:!! Last night I was going to :sex: but I fell asleep. Oops! I'll be sure to :sex: tonight then I'm going on a strike for about a week. Ugh!!! So tired!!! So this means I :sex: on CD6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 12, and 14. I'll do CD15 tonight then I'm just going to start the waiting game early! 

Here's a little :dust: to all you ladies!!!


----------



## steph1505

ptntly wtg said:


> sorry i havent been on much...holiday weekend and now back to work...anyway:
> kbkb--you are definitely not overstaying your welcome...we love the support and positivity
> steph--:test: FX for you
> smiley--GL with early O---FX
> 
> How is everyone else????
> AFM--honestly i have no idea if i ovulated yet or not...trying not to think about it and have fun...but it is hard...i just got another friend announcing a pregnancy yesterday so i am a little down (which i shouldnt be but i cant help it) anyway, hopefully we all get our bfp's soon!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


Hey!! How was ur holiday?? Were u away anywhere nice?? Those first few days back at work are the worst hahaha!! 

Good on u for having fun with it :D:D Wot cycle day r u on? Hopefully this is ur cycle!! 

2 girls in my work announced they r pregnant in the past week! Its hard to be truely happy for them when u have the green eyed monster!! But we'll get ours soon :D:D xxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Beauty2 said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!!
> 
> Steph - Whoohoo! This might be your month, lady! Hang in there. Give it a couple of days and take the test. GL!!
> 
> Kbkb - We love that you stuck around!! Appreciate the support!!! I'm glad you and baby are getting more to eat as now you can hold a little more down! Yay!
> 
> Smiley - GL in helping Ov come early! Never knew you could do that but that's why I enjoy learning from the vets!! You ladies are awesome!!!
> 
> Mustang - Glad your finally done in the sack! It gets exhausted after awhile huh? FX for you!!!
> 
> Plntly - GL this month!! FX for you!!!
> 
> AFM - I think I Ov yesterday or maybe today...who knows! I'm so exhausted and tired of :sex:!! Last night I was going to :sex: but I fell asleep. Oops! I'll be sure to :sex: tonight then I'm going on a strike for about a week. Ugh!!! So tired!!! So this means I :sex: on CD6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 12, and 14. I'll do CD15 tonight then I'm just going to start the waiting game early!
> 
> Here's a little :dust: to all you ladies!!!


Hey!!! Thanks!! Haha I totally know wot u mean! Its nice to know you dont need to be doing it every chance u get!! 

Its amazing the things you learn off these ladies isnt it?? Love it!! xxxxx


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Beauty, we had almost the same BD schedule...hehe. We have had so much sex that even my hubby doesn't want anymore and he has never been one to turn down sex. Poor thing had oral surgery on last Thursday and was so doped up from vicodin and being in pain but I still made him BD :) No way was a surgery going to get in the way of my baby to be :D


----------



## smiley330

Steph - I know, I was so naive about the whole making a baby process. With DS it was a surprise so had no idea the importance of timing, cm, etc etc!!

ptntly wtg - Sounds as if you're doing well hun, it's always hard when someone announces they are pregnant so totally know how you feel. It will be your turn soon though!! 

Beauty2 - Thanks, I think I will need the good luck! Haha! I wouldnt know half the stuff if I didn't come on here, it's amazing how much information you can pick up just by chatting to different people! 

Just been over to see one of my good friends and she told me her and her DH are trying for a baby - I'm so excited for her! It would be great if we could be bump buddies... however, I imagine the reality is she'll be pregnant by tomorrow and I'll still be trying when her baby is born :haha:

x x x


----------



## Hopingitwill

Let's see what doctor says. I am now 29 days late. Got doctors tonight as decided can't test my patience anymore and earliest I would be able to go is next thurs if af fails to show for another month!!!

Steph- I think your chart looks positive... Bur am not an expert temper by any means. 
Kbkb- def not outstaying your welcome, appreciate support- just wish I and the rest could join you on smep bump buddy thread!
Plntly- hope you got some chilled out relaxed bding done over holiday. 
Smiley- I got my cb monitor off eBay- desperate to use it- only thing that would be better than using it is getting a bfp!!! Have not tested since that little bit of blood- I hope it is a different doctor today! If doesn't go well am going to go straight to another doctor and register with them! Stupid thing is my stomach is bigger than normal and I have been so hungry lately. Most prob... Comfort eating but this ttc malarky makes you read into things that you would not normally notice. 

Girls- why is it alk these young girls can have a one night stand and fall pregnant and we do everything in our power and struggle so much.... So not fair..... Rant over!!!!!! Willlet you know how things go at doctors. Don't know why have a feeling certain will be giving us some news on her return from Greece ...


----------



## smiley330

Oh good luck Hopingitwill!! I hope you get a good doctor, tell them you have missed two periods now (say you were due on yesterday or something) - Yes, that's it.. i'm promoting lying!!! Looking forward to hearing some good news upon your return :flower:

Oh - don't get me started on that, I could rant alllllllll day!!! 

x x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hopingitwill said:


> Let's see what doctor says. I am now 29 days late. Got doctors tonight as decided can't test my patience anymore and earliest I would be able to go is next thurs if af fails to show for another month!!!
> 
> Steph- I think your chart looks positive... Bur am not an expert temper by any means.
> Kbkb- def not outstaying your welcome, appreciate support- just wish I and the rest could join you on smep bump buddy thread!
> Plntly- hope you got some chilled out relaxed bding done over holiday.
> Smiley- I got my cb monitor off eBay- desperate to use it- only thing that would be better than using it is getting a bfp!!! Have not tested since that little bit of blood- I hope it is a different doctor today! If doesn't go well am going to go straight to another doctor and register with them! Stupid thing is my stomach is bigger than normal and I have been so hungry lately. Most prob... Comfort eating but this ttc malarky makes you read into things that you would not normally notice.
> 
> Girls- why is it alk these young girls can have a one night stand and fall pregnant and we do everything in our power and struggle so much.... So not fair..... Rant over!!!!!! Willlet you know how things go at doctors. Don't know why have a feeling certain will be giving us some news on her return from Greece ...

Heyyy! I dont have a chart :flower: Im not sure whose you're looking at...but sadly its not mine!! LoL!

I hope you get a good doctor today and some of the answers you want!! TTC is totally playing with my mind....is that ovulation pains or just wind?? Were my boobs always this big?? Its unreal!!

I have to be honest....with my first, we werent trying at all and I had NO IDEA how difficult this is! I totally took it for granted how lucky we were!! xxxxx


----------



## ptntly wtg

Hopingitwill said:


> Let's see what doctor says. I am now 29 days late. Got doctors tonight as decided can't test my patience anymore and earliest I would be able to go is next thurs if af fails to show for another month!!!
> 
> Steph- I think your chart looks positive... Bur am not an expert temper by any means.
> Kbkb- def not outstaying your welcome, appreciate support- just wish I and the rest could join you on smep bump buddy thread!
> Plntly- hope you got some chilled out relaxed bding done over holiday.
> Smiley- I got my cb monitor off eBay- desperate to use it- only thing that would be better than using it is getting a bfp!!! Have not tested since that little bit of blood- I hope it is a different doctor today! If doesn't go well am going to go straight to another doctor and register with them! Stupid thing is my stomach is bigger than normal and I have been so hungry lately. Most prob... Comfort eating but this ttc malarky makes you read into things that you would not normally notice.
> 
> Girls- why is it alk these young girls can have a one night stand and fall pregnant and we do everything in our power and struggle so much.... So not fair..... Rant over!!!!!! Willlet you know how things go at doctors. Don't know why have a feeling certain will be giving us some news on her return from Greece ...

Thank you...GL at docs....i know how sickening it is to see these young kids with unplanned pregs and then they neglect or hurt their kids...meanwhile here we all are just praying for the day when we get a BFP....it will happen!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Much better session with doc today. He has referred me fir an ultrasound to see what is going on as he agreed it is not normal for me to go from a 32 day cycle to 61 days. So just need to wait for appointment which should come in next couple of weeks. He has told me to continue testing intermittently in case I have fallen pregnant in the meantime! Fx I get answers soon- hopefully in the form of a bfp!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Sorry steph - was someone acouple of pages before who asked for advice on it!!! Maybe mustang or beauty? I don't know will check later as off todinner!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

So I ordered Winnie the Pooh from Netflix and it finally got here. I am snuggled up with my almost 3 year old watching it and it brings back so many memories! I totally used to watch this all the time when I was little.

I have been emotional the past couple of days and it is silly. I teared up yesterday at the end of Toy Story 3 where they almost got fed to the incinerator and they were all holding hands like it was the end.... yeah I felt really crazy after that. Last time I cried during a cartoon was when I was like 10 watching the Lion King.


----------



## MrsFX

Hey all. Wow what a lot of chatting I've missed. 
Steph: symptoms sound good. Good luck staying test free until Saturday. 
Smiley. Have u thought about soy? You can buy it from Tesco. There r threads about it. I tried it one month but my cycles r pretty regular it didn't make a big difference. They call it 'natures clomid' 
Kbkb you are always welcome. I would bd the same this thread is ace. 
Hopingitwill: best of luck. I hope ofstead went ok and the stress is easing. I would lie to the dr if I needed to. 
Afm: cd7. Got a high on my cbfm today. Think I might ovulate early again this month. Not telling DH and keeping the bd as chilled as poss. Except for softcups and concieve plus!!! Contradiction in terms surely.


----------



## smiley330

Hoping - Yay!! :happydance: That's brilliant, so glad you got someone who was willing to help :D Do you know when the ultrasound is or do you need to wait for a date?

You must be feeling relieved to be getting somewhere.... gosh, I feel relieved for you!! 

x x x x


----------



## smiley330

MrsFX said:


> Hey all. Wow what a lot of chatting I've missed.
> Steph: symptoms sound good. Good luck staying test free until Saturday.
> Smiley. Have u thought about soy? You can buy it from Tesco. There r threads about it. I tried it one month but my cycles r pretty regular it didn't make a big difference. They call it 'natures clomid'
> Kbkb you are always welcome. I would bd the same this thread is ace.
> Hopingitwill: best of luck. I hope ofstead went ok and the stress is easing. I would lie to the dr if I needed to.
> Afm: cd7. Got a high on my cbfm today. Think I might ovulate early again this month. Not telling DH and keeping the bd as chilled as poss. Except for softcups and concieve plus!!! Contradiction in terms surely.

Did you ov early last month? Good luck!! Haha, softcups and conceive plus - seems like chilled relaxed bd'ing to me :D

I have seen a couple threads on here about soy actually, haven't read into it though... not sure why, but that is next on my list of things to try! It's going to be a sad day if I don't get my bfp and everything on my list of things to try has been tried! x x x


----------



## MrsFX

Hoping: excellent news. I sure hope you get an appointment soon. Do keep testing. U never know. 

Smiley: I did OV early last month. Cd 11/12. I'm the same with trying Anythibg and everything. I do get really disappointed when it doesn't work the first month of trying (you only read the stories when it works first time for people) I'm learning a lesson in patience. 

Mustang: being teary is a sign. I hope the next 12 days fly for you.


----------



## Hopingitwill

Thanks for your support girls- it was the sane doctor actually- think he realised that I was not leaving til something happened and dr google helped! He has put in the referral so I should be contacted in next couple of weeks with an appointment! Fx xxx


----------



## steph1505

Hey everyone!! Just in from work!! Had sooo much cramp 2nite! Starting to get the feeling AF is on her way!! Will let uz kno on the morning!! Xxxxx


----------



## crowned

Thanks for the support everyone - I love this thread! Hopingitwill, was it my chart you were looking at? I did ask for advice on it a few pages back. 
9dpo today, but my temp dropped a little bit. Trying not to let that discourage me. We did SMEP, so I've got lots of hope. Super sore boobs, bloating, little bits of cramping here and there are my main symptoms, although I was so tired after work yesterday that I went home, had dinner and was asleep at 6:30! Slept straight through the night until 6 this morning. Hoping that's a sign too, but you never really know, do ya? 3 days until AF is due... trying to hold off testing until then!

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## MustangGTgirl

So I know it is probably too early to be feeling anything yet but I totally have something going on in my reproductive area... I keep getting the occassional tiny cramp or pinch and I almost had that pulled muscle feeling in my uterus earlier.... ALMOST had it but I didn't. That was the number 1 sign I was pregnant last time. I am getting so freaking excited I cannot contain myself...

I am going to feel like such a douche if I don't get a BFP this cycle...lol.


----------



## sprouty

Hi girls!! Well, I've been trying not to be so consumed this cycle, but I miss this thread! Followed smep again, O'd exactly 2 weeks post mc so decided here we go again :) I'm now 5dpo, and am having the EXACT same symptoms as last cycle!!! Low grade fever from 1dpo and still going steady at 37.2-37.4C..... (this was my red flag last time!!) so I'm praying this is it..... just a question though: should I take anything for the temp like tylenol? i feel fine but im worried that it was the cause of my mc last month.... any ideas?


----------



## LoloShells

Maybe talk to your doctor about baby aspirin. This is usually recommended to women with a history of miscarriage. My friend took it after a few losses and swears its the only thing that helped her carry full term.


----------



## steph1505

HopingItWill - Thats great progress u made with the doctor!! Hopefully u get an appointment soon and you can get some answers!! Altho, as MrsFX says - Keep testing :D:D

Crowned - they symptoms seem positive :D Hopefully this is ur month! Hope u get ur BFP very soon!!

MustangGTGirl - I totally know wot u mean - Ive posted that Ive got all these symptoms (and still experiencing them)...If im not pregnant Im gonna feel like an idiot!! Hopefully the pinching is a good sign and u wont need to worry about feeling a douche haha!!!

Sprouty - I was gonna suggest Baby Asprin too! You should def speak to ur doctor about it :D

As for me - No AF or anything...dont know what that cramping was yesterday! Still experiencing all the symptoms! I know I said I would wait til Saturday but I maaaaay have poas this morning! It wasnt my FMU or anything...but in certain lights there was a very faint second line! But Im not getting my hopes up at all! I thought that if I was pregnant I wouldve had a definite BFP by now! Im 15dpo!! 

Hope everyone else is good today :D xxxxxx


----------



## kbkb

Steph- thats bloody fantastic!!!! at 16 dpo i barely had a whiff of a line......but a line is a line is a line! its a bfp, girl! go get a blood done if you can....hoping we can use a flashing bfp v soon. FX!! :dance:

Yay for hopingitwill! hope for some answers!


----------



## steph1505

kbkb - Did u not???? When did u start getting a definite line where u thot 'yeah thats definitely a bfp??

I just have this horrible feeling Im not pregnant and Im totally getting my hopes up! Do the doctors just give out blood tests or would I need to beg?? xxxxx


----------



## kbkb

hey - i had a cheapie test-but at 16 dpo there was a faint line...if you scroll back to page 68, you'lll see a pic of my test.. why dont you put one up of yours, we all love calling those. Soooo exciting.
You need to beg for bloodwork...:) lol


----------



## steph1505

It was just a wee internet cheapie I used too! I took some pics of my test but u cant see the line at all on the pictures so there was no point in me posting!! I suppose I could go to the doctors and exaggerate how long its been since my LMP!! 

Do u remember if u experienced cramping around the time u were expecting your AF?? I do have cramping but its different from my normal cramps....normally my c-section scar really hurts when I have AF cramps...but it isnt hurting at the mo!! 

Aaaah I just wish I knew either way!!! xxxxxx


----------



## kbkb

Yeah, crazy cramps in my back 1-2 days before BFP. Your symptoms are sounding good...the cramps were not AF style, just knew that for sure. Try a more expensive test tomorrow if you can (I know the wait is gonna kill you till tomorrow morning!) if bloodwork looks tough...

:wohoo: :wohoo: :headspin: :headspin:
I'm feelin positive about you!


----------



## steph1505

Just had a look at ur test there....its waaaay darker than wot mine was! 

I work in a supermarket so I'll pick up some tests tonight when Im finished work! Need to take them thru a self scan so no one sees haha!!

God, I feel sick with this!! Haha!!

Thanks for all ur positivity! I really hope this is it for me!! Im gonna feel like a right plum if im not!! Haha!! xxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

And as quickly as I got excited....Ive been deflated...

Just been to the toilet and when I wiped there was a big streak of blood so it looks as though I am out this month!! I am absolutely gutted but at least I know now :(

xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Arghhhh!! The one morning I don't get a chance to check in and there's some poas action going down!

Steph - Are you SURE there isn't a line, I am the queen of seeing lines - please post a pic! I also learnt to tweak last month, so if there's a line I will see it!

Soo exciting :happydance:

x x x x x


----------



## smiley330

steph1505 said:


> And as quickly as I got excited....Ive been deflated...
> 
> Just been to the toilet and when I wiped there was a big streak of blood so it looks as though I am out this month!! I am absolutely gutted but at least I know now :(
> 
> xxxxxx

Oh nooooo, you must have written this whilst I was replying. Sorry hun :hugs: Is it def AF? :hugs: x x x x x


----------



## kbkb

omg..so sorry hon :hugs:


----------



## steph1505

I think so Smiley :( I had a feeling last night that she was gonna show her face!! Im gutted! :cry:

Oh well...at least I kno and we can just get right back on it this cycle! Im gonna follow this plan again! I really enjoyed it so I think I'll stick with it!! 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## colta

Just thought I'd pop my head in and update...

I'm currently 7DPO... and have had some symptoms. I'm trying not to symptom spot and be relaxed, but we all know how well that works! 

So, for the past couple nights I've had amazingly vivid dreams, full colour... the hills are alive kinda thing. I've some serious backache, this morning some cramps, sore throat, headache... and I've been so tired!! But like I said, I'm not going to symptom spot! hahaha. 

Good luck to everyone currently waiting to O or waiting to know... Steph1505, sorry the witch found you... I hope your new cycle is the one!


----------



## smiley330

steph1505 said:


> I think so Smiley :( I had a feeling last night that she was gonna show her face!! Im gutted! :cry:
> 
> Oh well...at least I kno and we can just get right back on it this cycle! Im gonna follow this plan again! I really enjoyed it so I think I'll stick with it!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

Ahh, i'm really sorry - it sounded so positive for you. AF really can be so cruel!! Will you have a nice glass of wine tonight? Don't be too sad... You get to go through next cycle with me again - Every cloud?! :D Positive thoughts for next month, you will get that BFP!! :flower:

x x x x x x x


----------



## angelzye

Hi All!!!... I am new to this forum but I have read almost the entire thread....and feels like I know you already as I have been going thru the same....TTC for the past 2 months after an ovarian cyst lap surgery....Day 3 of cycle n all geared up...Hope July is the month for all of us...


----------



## steph1505

smiley330 said:


> steph1505 said:
> 
> 
> I think so Smiley :( I had a feeling last night that she was gonna show her face!! Im gutted! :cry:
> 
> Oh well...at least I kno and we can just get right back on it this cycle! Im gonna follow this plan again! I really enjoyed it so I think I'll stick with it!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Ahh, i'm really sorry - it sounded so positive for you. AF really can be so cruel!! Will you have a nice glass of wine tonight? Don't be too sad... You get to go through next cycle with me again - Every cloud?! :D Positive thoughts for next month, you will get that BFP!! :flower:
> 
> x x x x x x xClick to expand...


That is true Smiley :D:D Hopefully we'll both get our BFP's within a day of each other and can be wee bump buddies :D:D

Well Im working tonight so I doubt I'll be having any wine!! Im working 9 days in a row - picking up extra hours cos its Brandons birthday next month and need some extra pennies! So hopefully that'll take my mind off AF!! Its not the same as jetting off to France tho :haha: xxxxxx


----------



## ptntly wtg

Crowned - hopefully this is a BFP for you this month!!! GL
MustangGTGirl - sounds promising--FX for you
Sprouty - FX for you
Steph-sorry about the :witch: hopefully it was just a little and it is implantation...FX
--cant wait to see some BFPs this month


AFM--well as you know i am not actually following smep this month (but i just love the support from you ladies)....I usually ovulate on day 13/14 like clockwork....i am now on day 16 of cycle and i am getting some ewcm which i never get after i ovulate...i dont know what this is being that i did not use opk this month....so confused...i know it is way too early to know anything...keeping my fx that relaxing will bring me my bfp!!!!

To the rest of you ladies...GL FX and i hope the twwers are hanging in with minimal stress!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Beauty2

Hello Ladies!!

I hope everyone is having a great day so far!!

Steph - I'm sooo sorry, doll!! I really thought this was your month. Keep your head up and go get 'em this cycle!! 

Mustang - FX for you!! 

Crowned - FX for you!!

Everyone else - GL this cycle!!! 

AFM - Well I said I was going to :sex: one last time on CD15 (yesterday) but I got lazy! Me and OH did a lot of exercising last night and I was not up to any more physical activities. Oh well....I hope our previous work pays off. If not, we'll be back at it again. 

GL to everyone!!! A little sprinkle of :dust: to you all!!!!


----------



## steph1505

Thanks so much everyone!!! :hugs:

Im kinda confused...theres been nothing since!! This isnt normal at all for me! Normally when she arrives, she makes her presence known big time! Im taking it as AF....I just dont know whether I would count this as CD1 cos is that not meant to be the day of proper bleeding?? Im so confused!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:

angelzye - Welcome to the SMEP :flower: U'l love it in here! These girls are great!! :happydance::happydance:

ptntly wtg - Do u think u could have ov a few days later this month? Hopefully it doesnt matter anyway...hoping this ur month :D:D

beauty2 - loving the fact u said u were lazy coz u were exercising!! Haha!! I thot u were gonna say uz had been piggin out on the couch or something haha!! Got my FX for u :D 

xxxxxx


----------



## LoloShells

Cd1 is when you have full flow. Basically the first day you would need to use a tampon.

I'm worried that I didn't ovulate. No positive opk yet.
https://img32.imageshack.us/img32/3064/imag0155ul.jpg


----------



## MustangGTgirl

3dpo for me and I tested today...BFN ofcourse but I wasn't expecting otherwise :) So I definitely have some very mild cramps/pinches going on today... seems to be around the ovary area but that doesn't make sense because if it was a baby implanting it should be around my belly button right?

Regardless... can't wait for the next few days to pass by quickly!


----------



## Twinkl3

Gutted :( The witch arrived 3 day's early ... maybe this month I will be successful? hehe.
Currently now on CD5 so I hope this month goes quickly and we catch that egg in time for a August BFP.

*Congratulations on all the BFP's!!!*


----------



## MustangGTgirl

So on a not TTC note... I am totally making enchiladas and refried beans tonight and I cannot wait for them to be done!! 10 minutes left and I am starving.

Ok so TTC stuff:

I have been freaking hungry today... I have already ate so much and have no idea where this is coming from. I quit eating like crazy over a month ago. Also noticing lots of tiny cramps and stuff but I don't know if it is a common thing for me since I was not paying attention to my cycles before this month.

I hope I get those "pulled muscle" feelings in my uterus in the next day or so because that was my #1 symptom when I was pregnant in January :D I started getting those at 3-4 dpo last time!


----------



## ptntly wtg

steph1505 said:


> Thanks so much everyone!!! :hugs:
> 
> Im kinda confused...theres been nothing since!! This isnt normal at all for me! Normally when she arrives, she makes her presence known big time! Im taking it as AF....I just dont know whether I would count this as CD1 cos is that not meant to be the day of proper bleeding?? Im so confused!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> angelzye - Welcome to the SMEP :flower: U'l love it in here! These girls are great!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> ptntly wtg - Do u think u could have ov a few days later this month? Hopefully it doesnt matter anyway...hoping this ur month :D:D
> 
> beauty2 - loving the fact u said u were lazy coz u were exercising!! Haha!! I thot u were gonna say uz had been piggin out on the couch or something haha!! Got my FX for u :D
> 
> xxxxxx

i guess i could have OV late but i have always had a + opk on 13...the only time my cycles were messed up was when i was on clomid last year...we will see...also my back is killing me and my nose is running like crazy but i am not sick...i hate this symptom spotting and it is prob too early to notice symptoms anyway...FX for you...maybe implantation...GL :test:


----------



## Hopingitwill

crowned said:


> Thanks for the support everyone - I love this thread! Hopingitwill, was it my chart you were looking at? I did ask for advice on it a few pages back.
> 9dpo today, but my temp dropped a little bit. Trying not to let that discourage me. We did SMEP, so I've got lots of hope. Super sore boobs, bloating, little bits of cramping here and there are my main symptoms, although I was so tired after work yesterday that I went home, had dinner and was asleep at 6:30! Slept straight through the night until 6 this morning. Hoping that's a sign too, but you never really know, do ya? 3 days until AF is due... trying to hold off testing until then!
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

Yes crowned it was your chart- I generally post from iPhone and can take ages to keep scrolling through so I try to do posts from memory! For all you symptom spotters - bad memory is it a sign!!!


----------



## Hopingitwill

steph1505 said:


> kbkb - Did u not???? When did u start getting a definite line where u thot 'yeah thats definitely a bfp??
> 
> I just have this horrible feeling Im not pregnant and Im totally getting my hopes up! Do the doctors just give out blood tests or would I need to beg?? xxxxx

As long as you don't go to my doctors ( as the poor girls can vouch based on my rants last month) who refuses point blank to do them lots of other girls get them done! Think it just depends on surgery! Fx - no harm in asking as if you don't ask you don't get... Or you can just be a pain in the backside like I was!!


----------



## crowned

Thanks everyone! 
Steph, I really hope it's just implantation bleeding!
ptntly wtg, did you temp this month, or just use OPK's? 

AFM, things are looking better and better. I felt awful last night - crampy and bloated and my bbs hurt like crazy, but I've been sleeping tons too. My temp went back up today, and it's really starting to look triphasic, which makes me hopeful, as the one other month I've temped (only started using BBT last month) I had nothing like that. Holding off testing, but I'm 10 dpo today, and I think I'll test tomorrow with FMU - I can't stand the wait anymore!

Anyone else feel like as soon as they test, all their hopes will be crushed because the tests ALWAYS are BFN? I feel like I 'could' be pregnant as long as I don't test, but testing will make me not pregnant. Ugh.


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Ugh I am so crampy right now. I can't tell if it is gas or actual cramps. Also starting to feel tender in my stomach area.


----------



## colta

Just thought I'd throw in a quick update/rant... I don't know if I'm preggers yet, but if I have to go to the bathroom ONE more time today... I'm gonna lose it! Seven times today!! SEVEN!! I'm usually a once a day kinda gal... this is just bordering on ridiculous! Especially when I'm not drinking all that much!...
And cramps/bloating/gas... take your pick! FML... I hate how I feel right now, but if I do get a BFP... it'll be so worth it!


Rant finished... good luck to everyone!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Ugh I went from a little crampy to a lot crampy and it sucks. I sure hope that is a baby implanting in there! I never cramp like this...


----------



## DSM

Hello, 

I was stalking this thread last month and i got AF yesterday 7/7, so i've decided to join the sperm meets egg plan due the BFP flashing on page one :headspin:

Good luck everyone, :dust:


----------



## kbkb

Hello and welcome to all the new girls! this is a very cool thread -all the ladies are just lovely and very supporting

Crowned/Mustang-sounding very good....FX for you!


and Steph1505- One wipe does not the :witch: make. It could definitely be implantation bleeding. sorry if i missed this info, when is AF actually due? I think (IF U CAN :haha:) resist POAS until then....but test again day of AF ......FX for you, as long as AF not full force, there is HOPE! your symptoms were really promising. Im feeling optimistic.....


----------



## smiley330

Good morning everybody!

How are we all? FRIIIIDDAAYY!! 

Steph - How are you hun? how is AF looking? I really hope it's not!! 

beauty2 - Sit back and enjoy the tww now! Good luck, hope all the hardwork pays off for you! 

MustangGTgirl - All symptoms sound promising for you! How are your tests looking? 

crowned - Oooh good luck if you do test today!! Cant wait to see that you've got your bfp! Your chart does look very good :D

DSM + angelzye - Welcome :flower: Haha, that is very impressive reading the whole thread :D there is a lot to read - Good luck, hope you get your bfp very soon!! In the meantime, enjoy chatting to everyone here!

ptntly wtg - Oooh these things sound promising, hate to symptom spot but can't ignore them all! FX for this cycle! 

MrsFX - How are you? Hope things are going well so far with relaxed plans!

Everyone else - Heeellloooooo! :flower:

AFM - Hmmm nothing, CD5 and boorrring! I'm just living any excitement through your girls this week! :hugs:

I have been looking at all the things I want to buy for new baby - Arghhhh, I cannot start buying until this baby has been made, but there's so much I want to get! (Even though I already have loads from DS :D)



x x x x x


----------



## kbkb

Smiley-thats gonna be really soon, HON!! :dance:
i am playing hooky from work. Everyone at work is sick and I so dont wanna catch anything!
Yesterday was awful, was sick 4 times...so enough excuse for a friday bunk
:haha: !!!!

How old is your DS btw? Does he want a kid bro/sis? awww....thats so cute when they do!


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> Smiley-thats gonna be really soon, HON!! :dance:
> i am playing hooky from work. Everyone at work is sick and I so dont wanna catch anything!
> Yesterday was awful, was sick 4 times...so enough excuse for a friday bunk
> :haha: !!!!
> 
> How old is your DS btw? Does he want a kid bro/sis? awww....thats so cute when they do!

Ohh I hope so :D My DS is 16 months now.... and it is such a lovely age!! Talking all the time and always making me laugh!! It just amazes me the things he understands / does. Love it so much, just can't wait to give him a brother of sister! He is too young to request a brother or sister yet though, but he's so good with other babies... I think by the time i'm actually pregnant he will be so cute about it!

Ah no, sickness is back again for you?! Do they know you are pregnant? don't blame you taking a day off - I would! Just spend the day in your duvet :D

x x x x


----------



## kbkb

aw 16 months??? that's soooo cute!!! i'm sure he'll be one of those wise older brothers the younger one worships!

AFM, today is great...sitting alone at home
My boss and 2 co-workers know, thankfully they're being very nice and supportive...curled up in my duvet ...mmmmm...i wish everyday would be like this!


----------



## smiley330

Ahh i'm so very jealous! Sitting at home curled up with duvet is pretty much my ideal day - haha! Instead I am at work, freezing cuz they've got the air con blasting around the office and its absolutely tipping it down outside. 

Thats great they are being supportive, I dread to think how my work are going to react, I can't wait to see the look on their faces though! x x x


----------



## ptntly wtg

crowned said:


> Thanks everyone!
> Steph, I really hope it's just implantation bleeding!
> ptntly wtg, did you temp this month, or just use OPK's?
> 
> AFM, things are looking better and better. I felt awful last night - crampy and bloated and my bbs hurt like crazy, but I've been sleeping tons too. My temp went back up today, and it's really starting to look triphasic, which makes me hopeful, as the one other month I've temped (only started using BBT last month) I had nothing like that. Holding off testing, but I'm 10 dpo today, and I think I'll test tomorrow with FMU - I can't stand the wait anymore!
> 
> Anyone else feel like as soon as they test, all their hopes will be crushed because the tests ALWAYS are BFN? I feel like I 'could' be pregnant as long as I don't test, but testing will make me not pregnant. Ugh.

i actually took a break from smep this month but we definitely had :sex: during mid cycle so anything is possible!!!! i feel the same way about taking a test...i actually feel as if i dont test i could be preg but as soon as i poas i know it is going to be a bfn lol


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Just took my 4dpo test and I swear I can see something starting to form on it.... Probably wishful thinking but I hope I see something real soon!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

4dpo test...
 



Attached Files:







newpggg4dpo.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## MustangGTgirl

My cervix is so high up there that I can barely reach it! I think this is about as high as it has been because I can always reach it fairly easy. I never know if it is closed or not tho because after my miscarriage it always seems open... I can almost stick my finger in it all the time so have no idea if it close or not... but it is definitely firm. Also have had lots of lotiony/stick CM and still had it today but also had a big glob of EWCM except it wasn't clear, was an opaque color :D Hope this is a good sign!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Ok so I never really symptom spot too much unless I know for sure it is not something that normally happens to me.

Well every since I started drinking water and taking prenatals over a month ago I have had tons of energy every day... like I felt like a completely different person with all of the energy I had. 

Well on Wednesday I was super super tired and fatigued.... like I could barely do anything but lay on the couch I was so tired. Today is turning out the same way... I woke up with normal high energy and over the past 3 hours it has gotten sapped out of me and I am laying on the couch yawning falling to sleep. This is definitely not normal for me and I just know it is a sign. I have not gotten any more or less sleep than normal and didn't do anything physically draining at all. Hell I even had a large iced coffee this morning which always peps me up like crazy.

Yep, definitely a symptom, I just know it!!


----------



## MrsFX

Smiley: it will come soon hon. I know it. 

Mustang: it all sounds really positive. I can't see the second line but I'm looking on my iPhone. Keep on with the testing. 

Hoping: any sign of Af?

Steph I'm sorry to hear about Af.


----------



## MrsFX

Oh yes afm. Another high on the cbfm. Phew. I would like to ov on Saturday or Sunday please god. DH working nights no chance of bd today. 

Cm increasing. Wet not ewcm interesting this old body of mine


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I don't know what's going on but I feel really really bad right now. Been super tired all day and that went from being tired to being super pissed off and extremely uncomfortable in my stomach area. Wondering if I am coming down with something. All I want to do is cry right now... I am in a horrible mood and feeling very stressed out but have had nothing happen to make me stressed.


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey mrs fx- no sign of af- 32 days tomorrow which is when my second af would have been due so have now missed 2 cycles. Tested tonight and bfn!!! Getting impatient for appointment now!


----------



## smiley330

MrsFX said:


> Oh yes afm. Another high on the cbfm. Phew. I would like to ov on Saturday or Sunday please god. DH working nights no chance of bd today.
> 
> Cm increasing. Wet not ewcm interesting this old body of mine

Woohoo to the high! I don't fully know how this works, but are you waiting for a peak? That would be good timing if it came at the weekend for you. I still never see ewcm, i'm sure it's a myth :haha:




Hopingitwill said:


> Hey mrs fx- no sign of af- 32 days tomorrow which is when my second af would have been due so have now missed 2 cycles. Tested tonight and bfn!!! Getting impatient for appointment now!


Oh noo! bfn - Not what we wanted to see... I foget, when did you say your appointment is? Soon I hope!! 

x x x


----------



## Beauty2

I'm super bored at work so I thought I'd post something. I'm currently 2dpo and no sign of anything. Only thing I'm feeling is very gassy as my ticker shows but that's normal for me. OH is having issues w/ his phone and yelling at me instead of Sprint so I'd like to slit his throat right now!! But by no means am I moody! :growlmad: Haha!! 

Anyhoo, down to business.

Steph - any news??? Did the :witch: come? I hope not!!! FX for ya!! Hey, that exercise took a lot out of me!!! Or I just didn't feel like doing the dancehehe :haha: Any ol' excuse, right?? 

Mustang - I'm sorry your having a rough day. I hope this is a good sign, though. Try to relax. Take a nap. :sleep:

Twinkl3 - sorry the :witch: got you! GL this cycle!!! 

Plnty - sorry your not feeling well! FX for you!!! 

Colta - 7 pee-wee breaks in one day?? Wow! I usually don't take many potty breaks a day either but what's the norm? Anyhoo, sounds like a lot and I know it's a pain!! Hopefully, it's a good sign, tho.

DSM - welcome!! SMEP is fun but don't over do it! I thought I could hang and do :sex: everyday but I failed miserably!! :sad2: oh well, I'll just count myself out for this month and start new next month. Unless, of course, my prayers are answered! :D 

Kbkb - So I went back and looked at your previous posts when you found out you were preggo!! That was great!!! You went to the doc and everything and they dismissed you! Some ppl just know their bodies!! I hope you and baby are feeling great today!!! 

Smiley - baby clothes are so cute; aren't they? I love little babies!! I couldn't go baby clothes shopping right now or I'd be going nuts! :loopy: 16mo old?? Wow!! I bet he'd love to have a playmate (and someone to beat up on when he gets older) hehehappens to the best of us! 

MrsFX - GL on the wkend Ov!! FX!!

Hoping - Sorry the :witch: is holding out on ya! At least she can drop off a bfp if she's not gonna show up!! Ugh!!! GL!! 

Sprouty - any news??? How are you feeling, doll?? 

Crowned - How are ya? Any news? 

Angelzye - GL!! FX for ya!!!

GL to everyone!!! I hope we get some positve results for a SMEP this month!! I'll be stalking around for awhile as I am still bored!


----------



## colta

Well... I couldn't resist and ran out and bought a FRER... I know its only early, but I'm sure you ladies know how it is! :blush:

Anyway, I'm said to say it was stark white, a very very obvious :bfn:. 
I'm quite disappointed. I know that it's only early yet, but I can't help but feel as if this isn't going to be my month, despite all the signs I've been having. 
:cry:
Ah well, what can ya do? I suppose I'm not out until the witch shows her face... and I'm still a few days away, plus.. my temp is still rising, which is different than last month, where it was declining at 8dpo... so ya never know..

Anyway, good luck to all of you still waiting and keep your FX for me that the witch stays away!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF5003.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 14









DSCF5002.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 10


----------



## smiley330

Hi Beauty2 - What time is it where u are? Haha, I do some of my best (longest) posts when i'm at work as well :D Ahhh 2dpo, I wish I was 2dpo already again!! Oh yes, baby clothes are on my list... and I want a baby sling... and a breastfeeding pillow... and a whole array of new baby related items - can't wait!! 

colta - How many dpo are u hun? Is your ticker right, 8? That's still very early, really shouldnt get disheartened!! :hugs: Go look at lots of charts on fertility friend of ladies getting bfn before bfp's - that will swing you back round to thinking positive!!

x x x


----------



## Beauty2

Colta - No worries...yet! You're only 8dpo. I'm sure every pregnancy is different. Just give it time and enjoy yourself this wkend. Come back fresh and ready for bfp!!! 

Smiley - it's 2:42pm or 14:42 (U.S. - Illinois - Chicago). Can't wait to get out of here and enjoy the sunny beautiful weather!! Ugh!!! So cute that you have your baby list all ready to go. That's great since you will be getting that bfp very soon! I just know it!!! Me, on the other hand, my DD is 5yrs. It would be like having my first baby all over again! Oh well, I'm ready!!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Beauty I know what you mean about feeling like you are starting all over when you already have an older kid. My son was 6 when my littlest was born and I had to start completely over with everything. I will have to with this baby too... I don't hold on to anything baby related, once they outgrow it, it is gone!

I don't mind having to buy everything new again though so no biggie :)


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Oh how I miss the days of being able to tell if I was pregnant by whether my boobs were sore or not... that's how I told with both of my boys. Every since I got implants my boobs never ever get sore at all... not once in the 2 years that I have had them...kinda sucks really.


----------



## Beauty2

Mustang - Completely off subject and wrong forum but....Oooh, I want implants!!! I've been researching for about 6 months now. Care to share what kind you have??? I think I'm going to wait until after I have this 2nd baby! Come on 2nd baby! OH doesn't want me to have them, tho :sad1:


----------



## MKL073007

Doing SMEP this month...I'm on ?cycle day 12? so supposedly O is 5 days away considering my cycle ranges from 30-33 day. Have bd'd every day since day 8, i know its supposed to be every other day, but im not complaining :thumbup: Starting the mucinex today ...hoping that will help too
Anyone ever done the robo or mucinex? whats the mg? I've heard 200 mg 3x a day 5 days before O and a day or 2 after.

Oh and on Thursday of next week I have a store that has a 50% off day and I went in yesterday to buy some bows for my little girl and seen they had a Clearblue Fertilty monitor for $30 bucks, so if its still there on Thurs. i think im gonna grab it for $15, can't beat that and they had a box of 2 digis that would be only $3.


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Beauty... I have saline under the muscles. Paid 5500$ out the door for everything and I love them!! I went from a saggy AA to ginormous DD's that are actually almost DDD's :D I am only 5'1 and 106 pounds so they definitely stand out but they look good on me, nobody thinks they look weird at all.

I am worried about how another pregnancy is going to affect them tho, I hope they don't start sagging because I am not planning on getting them re-done for another 3 years or so (maybe sooner is hubby's business starts booming like I think it will ;) ) 

I never wear bras tho, never have my whole life and I have actually read research that shows that people who don't wear bras will sag less when they are older than people who did wear bras!

So when I was pregnant with my last kiddo my AA boobs went up to a D cup! I think with this pregnancy they will probably get up to G's so I think I am going to get a super tight too small sports bra and keep them strapped down the whole time they are huge from pregnancy (this is what my surgeon told me to do).

LOL sorry for the long post but in conclusion, if you want them I say get them! They will make you feel so great, like a completely new person!!


----------



## LoloShells

I got implants in July of 2008. I love them. I always had large boobs but after child birth and 70 lbs of weight loss they were like sad wind socks. Horrible. I had a lollipop lift and saline implants under the muscle. I have the same problem, never get tender or swollen boobs anymore because of them. The HUGE boobs was how I knew I was pregnant with my daughter (we weren't trying in fact I was on bc). If I remember correctly I got 400 cc in one and 450 in the other.


----------



## LoloShells

Oh and I paid 5k, but put it on a Care Credit credit card. It's a medical credit card accepted by a lot of cosmetic surgeons.


----------



## MrsFX

Mustang: poor you, I hope it goes away and you can have some rest from symptom spotting. 

Hoping: I am soooooooo sorry for ur bfn. Any idea when the scan will be? 

Smiley: yep you get highs before 2 days of peaks when u OV. I got some info about our fertility appointment today. They want to know dates of last 3 Af and any meds we're on. I'm glad we have more information. Made myself laugh today thinking that we r 'taking it easy' this cycle but I am still using opks and softcups. The only thing I'm taking easy is the bding. Surely that's the most important?!?


----------



## MustangGTgirl

LoloShells said:


> Oh and I paid 5k, but put it on a Care Credit credit card. It's a medical credit card accepted by a lot of cosmetic surgeons.

I wish I could have financed mine but we have absolutely no credit... pay cash for everything which in hindsight is actually very good.

I got 505 in one and 565 in the other I think... it could have been 550 in one and 565 in the other... been so long I can't remember. I also got the 10 year warranty to tho... LOL! So if mine deflate before 10 years is up they give me the money to replace both boobs instead of just one. I think I still have to pay the hospital costs tho but the warranty pays the rest which is fine by me!

I've always been curious about lifts... did they leave bad scars on you? I got a crease incision and still have very visible scars even 2 years later. They aren't raised or bumpy or anything but still an odd purple color, they never went white like most peoples do. I am super thrilled that I didn't need a lift because I would have had horribly scared boobs since it seems like I scar poorly, atleast with just a crease scar nobody can see it!


----------



## Beauty2

Wow, you ladies got the 411 huh? Lol....thanks so much for sharing!! I'm really going to get them after the 2nd baby. I think I want the silicone gummy bears (the new ones that won't leak), behind the muscle, and I'm not sure what cc's I'll get yet. Haven't had a consultation. 

Anyhoo, still gassy (tmi) but nothing else really. I'm going to try not to symptom spot and take it easy. Yea right :rofl:


----------



## LoloShells

My husband has the credit, got him to cosign when we were dating, what a sucker lol. I scar really well so my scars are near invisible. My MIL scars purple too, her lift scars are bad.


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Beauty, be careful with silicons as you are suppose to get a MRI every 3 years to make sure they didn't rupture. Even tho they don't leak out in to your body, if they happened to rupture, the gummy part of the implant can fuse to the inside of your breast and cause massive problems if not caught in time.


----------



## LoloShells

I still feel crampy. Really concerned bout my ov this cycle. Shouldn't my ovary have stopped being tender by now if I ovulated 4 days ago? I'm worried its stuck in there or something.


----------



## crowned

Hi ladies,
Having a not-so-good morning. 11dpo and tested for the first time, BFN, but my chart still looks really good, so I don't know what's going on. I have a 12 day luteal phase, I think, so I thought 11 dpo would be a good time to test, but maybe it's still early? 

Mustang, your symptoms sound really good. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

My stress level has been super high all day and it just gets better. My 9 year old and 3 year old are constantly hitting each other and tattling today then my 3 year old grabs a dinner plate with food on it that I didn't clear yet and chunks it on the floor. So I am picking up smashed plate mixed in with mashed potatoes, green beans, and salisbury steak while trying to keep the bulldog from eating it.

Ok so 3 year old gets in trouble and goes to bed and I figure I would take a nice relaxing bath (my first bath in over a year). Everything is great, I am relaxing in the bath (I have a ginormous garden tub) and my bulldog is sitting on the steps whining at me because she is so attached to me that I can't go anywhere without her. So her whining turns in to barking and I tell her to shut up and go the hell away!! She turns around and goes somewhere, I thought she was laying on the floor. Fast forward 30 seconds and this damn dog comes flying over the edge of the tub and in to the bath with me, covering the entire freaking bathroom with all of the water that was in the tub. After I recover from the shock of the situation I notice that there is all of 4 inches of water left in the tub and the rest is all over the walls and on my carpet.

Nice, real freaking nice. My day has been absolutely fan-freaking-tastic.


----------



## asamma

Been using opk's since CD 9 twice a day/ 10 am and 10 pm. Been :sex: every other day but mostly just for fun :) Got my first smiley face yesterday on CD 18 and EWCM on CD15. HOPING and PRAYING that we will be expecting a bro/sis for my daughter!!


----------



## steph1505

kbkb said:


> Hello and welcome to all the new girls! this is a very cool thread -all the ladies are just lovely and very supporting
> 
> Crowned/Mustang-sounding very good....FX for you!
> 
> 
> and Steph1505- One wipe does not the :witch: make. It could definitely be implantation bleeding. sorry if i missed this info, when is AF actually due? I think (IF U CAN :haha:) resist POAS until then....but test again day of AF ......FX for you, as long as AF not full force, there is HOPE! your symptoms were really promising. Im feeling optimistic.....

Hey everyone!! Sorry have missed the past few days! Been working loads!! AF is in full force so I'm definitely into my third cycle!! Oh well, I'm not as depressed anymore! Just looking forward to another go at it!!

In away to catch up on the past few pages! Hope everyone is good today! 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

steph1505 said:


> Hey everyone!! Sorry have missed the past few days! Been working loads!! AF is in full force so I'm definitely into my third cycle!! Oh well, I'm not as depressed anymore! Just looking forward to another go at it!!
> 
> In away to catch up on the past few pages! Hope everyone is good today!
> 
> Xxxxxxx

Helloooo! I've been waiting for your update hun - sorry it's full on AF :hugs: My AF this time was very light in comparison to other months so could understand where you were coming from, but I know it was defo AF. Glad you are feeling more positive and ready to give this cycle a go :flower:

x x x x


----------



## Charlie_x

Okay so i told my husband this morning where going to be doing the sperm meets egg plan and then if it fails i want my CBFM next month LOL!


----------



## kbkb

Steph1505-so sorry you got the AF! 
Beauty-wow, i am impressed at your patience reading back all those pages!! Thanks so much for the kind words-feeling a lot better today after working off my bed yesterday.LOL
MrsFX- :flower: and GL with the BDing!!!


----------



## gigglebox

MustangGTgirl said:


> My stress level has been super high all day and it just gets better. My 9 year old and 3 year old are constantly hitting each other and tattling today then my 3 year old grabs a dinner plate with food on it that I didn't clear yet and chunks it on the floor. So I am picking up smashed plate mixed in with mashed potatoes, green beans, and salisbury steak while trying to keep the bulldog from eating it.
> 
> Ok so 3 year old gets in trouble and goes to bed and I figure I would take a nice relaxing bath (my first bath in over a year). Everything is great, I am relaxing in the bath (I have a ginormous garden tub) and my bulldog is sitting on the steps whining at me because she is so attached to me that I can't go anywhere without her. So her whining turns in to barking and I tell her to shut up and go the hell away!! She turns around and goes somewhere, I thought she was laying on the floor. Fast forward 30 seconds and this damn dog comes flying over the edge of the tub and in to the bath with me, covering the entire freaking bathroom with all of the water that was in the tub. After I recover from the shock of the situation I notice that there is all of 4 inches of water left in the tub and the rest is all over the walls and on my carpet.
> 
> Nice, real freaking nice. My day has been absolutely fan-freaking-tastic.

This story just made me crack up this morning (about your pup); You must have been SO PISSED! But hopefully you can laugh about it later :thumbup: Ooooh dogs...


----------



## crowned

Ladies... I had an IC with a VERY faint line this morning. But it's a very faint pink line and DH saw it too. So I took another one. Same thing. Oh my gosh - I've never seen any kind of second line before! I'm going to try to hold out until tomorrow morning and take another one then, but I'm starting to get excited!!
AF is due today, so I guess we'll see if she shows up....


----------



## crowned

Okay, a pic for all you ladies. The top one was taken first, the bottom was taken ten minutes later. They're easier to see in person than in the pic, as usual. Can you see anything?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4639.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Beauty2

Crowned - GL!!! I hope you get your bfp!!!!

Kbkb - Glad your feeling better!! 

Mustang - Wow, that sucks!! Very funny story, tho! 

Steph - Sorry the :witch: caught ya!! Go get 'em this cycle!!! 

Charlie - GL!! FX for you!!

Lolo - I hope you're feeling better today!! Any update???

AFM - no update really. OH is on attack mode when it comes to :sex: doesn't he know we need to save our energy??? Ugh!! We can't even make :baby: right now!! Geez!!! But it is fun, tho! :blush: 

GL to everyone this cycle!!!! :dust:


----------



## Beauty2

Btw, I can def see a 2nd line, Crowned!!! Looks very promising!! GL, doll!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I think I have been getting the faintest of faint lines on my tests today... well not even lines, just like a shadow line where I can see where the pink line will be. I have been testing for 5 days and never even had a hint of anything and believe me I tried every way I could to see something.

I have taken about 6 tests today and seen this on every one. I sure hope I can actually see something for real tomorrow morning!! :D


----------



## LoloShells

Congrats crown and mustang, hope those lines stick, I'm jealous!

Beauty- I'm still sensitive in my nether regions. If I press in the area its very tender. Just ate dinner (way too much) and as I sit here I feel crampy in general across the whole area. Feeling some aches in the muscles under my arms. Odd.


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Well I don't have any "for sure" lines yet, just think I see something which could be nothing. Will know within a few days for sure!! I sure hope they turn in to real lines tho, I want my March baby sooo bad!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

So for the past 3 days I have been just so pissed off about everything. I don't know why my stress is so high, nothing out of the ordinary has been happening. I usually get like this a day before AF is due but she isn't due for 8 days or so. I don't know why but I am just in a horrible mood!!


----------



## steph1505

Crowned - I can see a second line in the top test!!!! Amazing!! Hope this is it for u!!

Mustang - let's see those tests!! Maybe in a few days those lines will b much darker!!!

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Crowned - that totally looks like a bfp hun!!! Yay!! Good luck, I hope u see it darker very soon! :happydance::happydance: (I think it deserves flashy bfp!!)

Good luck girls, sounds like youre having some positive signs! Hope to see more bfp's x x x x


----------



## steph1505

smiley330 said:


> steph1505 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone!! Sorry have missed the past few days! Been working loads!! AF is in full force so I'm definitely into my third cycle!! Oh well, I'm not as depressed anymore! Just looking forward to another go at it!!
> 
> In away to catch up on the past few pages! Hope everyone is good today!
> 
> Xxxxxxx
> 
> Helloooo! I've been waiting for your update hun - sorry it's full on AF :hugs: My AF this time was very light in comparison to other months so could understand where you were coming from, but I know it was defo AF. Glad you are feeling more positive and ready to give this cycle a go :flower:
> 
> x x x xClick to expand...

Im def feeling more positive! I think that first day is def the hardest! But Yeh, just waiting for af to stop so we can start again!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## colta

Congrats to crown and mustang! I'm so very jealous! :winkwink: But very happy for you both!

AFM... my temp took a big spike down today, well below my coverline. I'm cautiously optimistic that it may be implantation... but I'm not counting on it. If anyone wants to look at my chart and tell me what they think, have fun... but I really do think I'm out this month.

My Chart.... https://www.myfertilitycharts.com/web...id=19425&pub=1


----------



## smiley330

Oooh Colta - your chart looks good, that could def be an implantation dip?! FX! 

So, it's CD7 for me today and I did an opk and it is looking pretty close to positive!? It's def not pos yet, but doesn't look like it will be long. Bearing in mind last month my opk was very neg in the morn then pos by the evening! So hopefully in the next couple days! That would be very early tho, possibly liquorice root doing it's work?? Well AF has only just left the building so haven't got any bd's in yet, but will have to fix that this evening! I'm quite excited about this early Ov - tho knowing my luck it's just a freak raised lh level and will be back to glaringly negative by tomorrow! 

x x x x


----------



## ptntly wtg

steph--sorry about the :witch: getting you
crowned--looks like a second line to me..FX FX
How is everyone else holding up this month??? 
AFM--nothing here...due for AF next week so i am not getting my hopes up cause we did not smep this month and i have no idea when I OV'd so we shall see :winkwink:

good luck ladies...can't wait to see those flashing bfps!!!!


----------



## mrs stru

Yay. I got a smiley face today on cd11 and managed a bd this morning-the first one this cycle. I'm having to work hard with oh this month as he is on strong medication for his back and it's affecting his sex drive. Hopefully I can persuade him to perform for the next couple of days...


----------



## Beauty2

Hello Ladies!!!

Crowned - def looks like a 2nd line to me!! FX for you!

Colta - GL! It's not over until it's over!! FX!

AFM - Not much has changed. I ate my traditonal parfait this morning (as always) and I literally gagged from eating the yogurt!! Ugh!! I love parfaits! Wtf??? Anyhoo, I've been having heartburn ever since but that has been happening for about a month now! Boobies are starting to get a little sensitive but that's the norm...I think :shrug: I'll just blame nausea and heartburn on the strawberries....too early for symptoms. 

I hope you ladies enjoy your day!!! Talk soon!!!


----------



## smiley330

Beauty2 - looks promising! Hope they are symptoms!! :D Just noticed your ticker says ttc babygirl, are u trying to gender sway? Or just hoping for a girl? x x x


----------



## Beauty2

Hey Smiley!

How are you today, doll? I hope you're enjoying the day (if it's still daytime where you are)!! I'm just really want another girl but i'd be happy either way. Little boys are so cute too!! How about you? What's your preference, if you have one?


----------



## smiley330

I'm good thanks hun, have had a lovely day. The grand parents took ds out for the day so me and oh have lived a child free day - went out for lunch, got ice creams, bit of shopping and a lot of relaxing! It's 4.45 now so prob gonna sit in the garden this eve with a couple friends round. 

How's your day? What dpo are you on? Can't wait to see if these are bfp symptoms for u!! 

Na i don't have a pref, one minute I want another boy, next I want a girl... It's a good thing it's out my hands cuz I don't think i could ever make my mind up :D

In the middle of holding my pee for a few hours so I can try another opk - going to see if the earlier one today was accurate! (any excuse to poas!) 

x x x x


----------



## MrsFX

Hi all. Sounds like we might get a few more bfps. Crowned I saw a second line on the top test. Very very best of luck. 

Smiley: I hope u do OV earlier this time round, it's not fair you have to wait so long. Cd 11 for me and still a high I think I might just OV on time (cd14) this month which is fine, so long as it happens before next Friday I don't mind. A few more hours of house work then chill, with a grapefruit.


----------



## smiley330

MrsFX said:


> Hi all. Sounds like we might get a few more bfps. Crowned I saw a second line on the top test. Very very best of luck.
> 
> Smiley: I hope u do OV earlier this time round, it's not fair you have to wait so long. Cd 11 for me and still a high I think I might just OV on time (cd14) this month which is fine, so long as it happens before next Friday I don't mind. A few more hours of house work then chill, with a grapefruit.

Thanks! It really isn't fair having to wait soooo long to Ov, (Haha) - a cd14 ov would be great!! Keeping my FX! 

Good you are on track for an on time ov - What's happening next Friday? Ohh I was meant to pick up some more grapefruit today but forgot :dohh: Must remember that tomorrow. 

I'm feeling positive about this month... for all of us! 

x x x


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Ugh I wish I would start seeing some lines already! I swear I see this faint shadowy lines but I don't know if I just have line eye. If I am seeing them, they should be getting darker tomorrow otherwise maybe I am just crazy.


----------



## MrsFX

Smiley: Friday is the start of a hen weekend so I'm away from DH the whole time. I'm trying to eat real grapefruit this month rather than drink the juice. Hoping it works. Did u think it improved ur ewcm? 

Mustang. Don't loose heart you're only 6 dpo. The tests ur using probably aren't strong enough. Good luck.


----------



## smiley330

MrsFX said:


> Smiley: Friday is the start of a hen weekend so I'm away from DH the whole time. I'm trying to eat real grapefruit this month rather than drink the juice. Hoping it works. Did u think it improved ur ewcm?
> 
> Mustang. Don't loose heart you're only 6 dpo. The tests ur using probably aren't strong enough. Good luck.

Ahh, that makes sense! Are you going anywhere nice? A whole hen weekend - sounds fun!! Hmm, to be honest I still didn't get any ewcm :growlmad: but it definitely increased the watery kind (which i've read is the next best on the fertile scale) - I started drinking it pretty early on in my cycle though and by the time Ov came round I had kind of forgotten to keep drinking it - so maybe if i'd kept it up the ewcm would have arrived? Will try harder this month! Do you think it made a difference to you last month? 

x x x


----------



## MrsFX

Smiley I'm the same. Think the ewcm is just a ploy made up by chicken farmers to make us buy eggs. It gets watery through the cycle and pretty much dries up so I guess that's good. We're going to Chester. It's for the wedding in august, that I'm trying to loose weight for!! 3 lbs off would be good. Must try harder!


----------



## DSM

Beauty2 said:


> I'm super bored at work so I thought I'd post something. I'm currently 2dpo and no sign of anything. Only thing I'm feeling is very gassy as my ticker shows but that's normal for me. OH is having issues w/ his phone and yelling at me instead of Sprint so I'd like to slit his throat right now!! But by no means am I moody! :growlmad: Haha!!
> 
> Anyhoo, down to business.
> 
> Steph - any news??? Did the :witch: come? I hope not!!! FX for ya!! Hey, that exercise took a lot out of me!!! Or I just didn't feel like doing the dancehehe :haha: Any ol' excuse, right??
> 
> Mustang - I'm sorry your having a rough day. I hope this is a good sign, though. Try to relax. Take a nap. :sleep:
> 
> Twinkl3 - sorry the :witch: got you! GL this cycle!!!
> 
> Plnty - sorry your not feeling well! FX for you!!!
> 
> Colta - 7 pee-wee breaks in one day?? Wow! I usually don't take many potty breaks a day either but what's the norm? Anyhoo, sounds like a lot and I know it's a pain!! Hopefully, it's a good sign, tho.
> 
> DSM - welcome!! SMEP is fun but don't over do it! I thought I could hang and do :sex: everyday but I failed miserably!! :sad2: oh well, I'll just count myself out for this month and start new next month. Unless, of course, my prayers are answered! :D
> 
> Kbkb - So I went back and looked at your previous posts when you found out you were preggo!! That was great!!! You went to the doc and everything and they dismissed you! Some ppl just know their bodies!! I hope you and baby are feeling great today!!!
> 
> Smiley - baby clothes are so cute; aren't they? I love little babies!! I couldn't go baby clothes shopping right now or I'd be going nuts! :loopy: 16mo old?? Wow!! I bet he'd love to have a playmate (and someone to beat up on when he gets older) hehehappens to the best of us!
> 
> MrsFX - GL on the wkend Ov!! FX!!
> 
> Hoping - Sorry the :witch: is holding out on ya! At least she can drop off a bfp if she's not gonna show up!! Ugh!!! GL!!
> 
> Sprouty - any news??? How are you feeling, doll??
> 
> Crowned - How are ya? Any news?
> 
> Angelzye - GL!! FX for ya!!!
> 
> GL to everyone!!! I hope we get some positve results for a SMEP this month!! I'll be stalking around for awhile as I am still bored!

Wwhhoo!!! Thank you, i know what you mean, i never thought having :sex: could be so daunting Lol, i think we'll be ok for every other day, it's my first month using opk sticks to try work out when i ovulate too cos i have no clue, my doc said about 2 weeks before next period is due should be about right??
i'm so excited, i really hope we manage it this month, good luck everyone :thumbup:


----------



## MustangGTgirl

So I don't know what to think. My face started to break out today and that usually happens during ovulation but it didn't this time. I usually don't break out during AF. When I was pregnant in january my face was horrible! Surely with AF being 6 to 8 days away I wouldn't be breaking out this early?

Making chicken cordon bleu tonight.... Mmmmmm


----------



## crowned

I've got more pink lines today, and I'm starting to think this is the real thing!
Mustang, I broke out like crazy last week, and in weird places. Usually if i do get spots, they're on my forehead or chin, but this was all across my cheek and along my jaw. Maybe it's a symptom for you! I might write out a list of my earliest symptoms for those of you who want a little extra hope :)


----------



## MustangGTgirl

crowned, those are totally great lines. They are good enough to see in a blurry pic that far away, I would say congrats! Now send me some baby dust!!


----------



## crowned

Thank you, Mustang! Sending you buckets of baby dust!!!


----------



## colta

:cry:....... I started spotting! I really do think I'm out this cycle. And two days before AF is even due! I'm worried that maybe I have a short lp and never noticed or that something else is wrong with me! That upsets me more than not being pregnant this cycle.. Ah well, maybe I'm just jumping the boat a bit early and freaking out for nothing. My moods have been all over the place today. :sad2: :loopy:


----------



## Beauty2

Hello Ladies!!

Smiley - child free days are great!! It makes it all worth it....lol. But I'm a soft, I tend to miss my daughter sooo much! Yes, I know :wacko: Anyhoo, I hope the grapefruit will work for ya. This a neat trick! I never heard of that. I'll have to try that one day. Thanks, ladies!

Crowned - I'm sooo happy for you!! I'm sure this is it!!! Congratulations!!! Keep us posted!!!! So exciting!!! :happydance: 

Mustang - I think this might be it for you too!! You are having a lot of signs and the only thing left is a 2nd pink line but since you're still so early in the game I wouldn't count you out yet. You have some promising symptoms!! GL, doll!!! :dust: 

DSM - yes, Ov is 2weeks before your next period. Unfortunately, meaning women don't know exactly what day our next period will start. For instance, My period goes 27-29 days. Using OPKs is a great idea!!!! GL to you!! :dust:

AFM - nothing really has changed. Earlier I had a few twinges in my abdomen but I think I had my mind on pregnancy symptoms so I think I was making that happen....he he :haha: you know how we get, ladies! Anyhoo, I'll keep you posted more symptoms but honestly I don't think I'm pregnant this cycle! However, it's not over until it's over :winkwink: 

Keep up the good work!!! GL to everyone!!! :hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

Oh yea, Colta, spotting is not a period. Let's wait and see what happens! You still have some time. You never know :D

GL to you!! FX!! :dust:


----------



## kbkb

Crowned- Looks great, definitely a faint line there! hope we can hit flashing bfp for you soon.
Loloshells- I had flashes of armpit pains all through the 2ww -fx, good sign...
Mustanggirl- GL!!! sounding positive


----------



## LoloShells

Thanks, hoping its good! Last night I felt really odd pain in my nether regions, coupled briefly by sharp pains in my lower back. If I end up pregnant this cycle I would be willing to bet it was implantation.


----------



## kbkb

LoloShells said:


> Thanks, hoping its good! Last night I felt really odd pain in my nether regions, coupled briefly by sharp pains in my lower back. If I end up pregnant this cycle I would be willing to bet it was implantation.

Exact same symptoms as I did...Copy Copy.....:happydance:


----------



## LoloShells

Oh lord I really hope this is it. I tend to read into symptoms... I feel like I make them happen!


----------



## LoloShells

Kbkb- do you recall if your baby maker area was tender around implantation? If I press lightly around mine its really tender. Worrying me.


----------



## Beauty2

Ladies, ladies, ladies!!

Not having a good morning!! Ugh!!! I got caught in a really bad storm today and I am soaked!!!! Armpit pain?? Nope, not having that. I have complete arm pain as if it was pulled out of it's socket!! :sad2: Hurts so bad!!! I can't even turn my head w/o it hurting like hell!!!! It's been going on for a couple of days now! Maybe I slept on it wrong.
Anyhoo, the yogurt made me nauseous again. I know...I know, I must be a glutton for punishment but I just love parfaits so much!! Still very gassy (as always)! Maybe I should see a doc about that. My abdomen feels heavy (could be gas again...hehe). Other than that, not much has changed. I'd really like to know what I keep doing to my arm, though. This sucks!!!!

How are you ladies?? 

Lolo - it's looking good for you! FX!!! 

Mustang - FX for you too!! 

:dust:


----------



## colta

Well... it looks like I'm out. AF has started for sure this afternoon. Ah well... there's always next cycle... I'll be testing on the 5th of August methinks... provided hubby plays along. 

Good luck to everyone else though!


----------



## crowned

Ladies, I was gonna post a pic, but it's definitely a BFP. I'm going to keep stalking you all though - I love this thread! Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Congrats on all the BFPs ladies!!

I have nothing new to report. Have had a horrible lower back AF type back ache for the past 5 days and little bits of yellow EWCM but other than that, nothing.

Starting to feel out already tho. Still not getting any real lines on my tests and I am either 6dpo or 7dpo today. In January I started getting faint lines at 8dpo so if I don't see any tomorrow I am pretty much going to consider myself out.

Was really hoping I would nail it this cycle... I so wanted a March baby so bad since I was born in March... was really special to me.

I kinda figured I wouldn't get it this cycle tho, I didn't really have any EWCM on O day like I usually do.

Oh well... :cry:


----------



## ptntly wtg

crowned said:


> Ladies, I was gonna post a pic, but it's definitely a BFP. I'm going to keep stalking you all though - I love this thread! Baby dust to everyone!

Congrats crowned!!!! i am so happy for you...wonderful news!!!:flower:


----------



## kbkb

Crowned- :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:! welcome to the world of queasies! :dance: :yipee: :wohoo:

loloshells- nope, no pain there, but more like a sort of pullling sensation like i got in AF....but yours sounding very good, I am v hopeful for you!


----------



## LoloShells

I have bad gas pains today... hurts to even stand up! Hard time expelling any :( drinking sparkling mineral water to hopefully help force it out.


----------



## MrsFX

Crowned that is wonderful news !congratulations. 

Smiley:any sign of that positive opk?

Afm: I got a peak today!!! phew. Operation seduction a go go


----------



## smiley330

Crowned - CONGRATULATIONS!! YAY!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Knew is was a :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: So pleased for you!!

MrsFX - Nope no sign of positive opk yet, they are still pretty dark but not quite positive. It's CD9 today, so would be great if I could get one before the end of the week (then I'd be able to test and know before I went to France) but this might be a little bit too hopeful! How are you? Yay to getting your peak!! Good luck hun, hope you catch that eggy!! 

Beauty2 - How are you today? What dpo are you now? Must be getting close to testing time :D 

colta - Sorry to see AF got you :hugs: Hope you get rid of her for good this cycle!

ptntly wtg - How are you? Hows the tww treating you? :flower:

Hopingitwill - Hope you are ok hun :hugs: have you had any more news? 

kbkb - :flower: Hope you are your little bean and looking after each other :D starting to get more people joining you now!

x x x x


----------



## kbkb

:wohoo: for operation seduction for MrsFX!!
Smiley- yes, feel a lot better today, :flower: chipper almost....I'm waiting for YOU to join me quickly now...this cycle!!!!


----------



## ptntly wtg

smiley330 said:


> Crowned - CONGRATULATIONS!! YAY!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Knew is was a :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: So pleased for you!!
> 
> MrsFX - Nope no sign of positive opk yet, they are still pretty dark but not quite positive. It's CD9 today, so would be great if I could get one before the end of the week (then I'd be able to test and know before I went to France) but this might be a little bit too hopeful! How are you? Yay to getting your peak!! Good luck hun, hope you catch that eggy!!
> 
> Beauty2 - How are you today? What dpo are you now? Must be getting close to testing time :D
> 
> colta - Sorry to see AF got you :hugs: Hope you get rid of her for good this cycle!
> 
> ptntly wtg - How are you? Hows the tww treating you? :flower:
> 
> Hopingitwill - Hope you are ok hun :hugs: have you had any more news?
> 
> kbkb - :flower: Hope you are your little bean and looking after each other :D starting to get more people joining you now!
> 
> x x x x

nothing much here...sore boobs which i always get and i have major back pain but i do have two bulging discs so i cant attribute that to symptoms...i am due for AF on monday...hopefully she wont come but i feel like i am definitely out this month....GL on your OV...hopefully you get a + soon!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Beauty2

Hello Ladies!!

Mustang - how's it going? I know you wanted that March baby....sorry but it's not over until it's over! Be hopeful and GL!! FX! Crazy thing is my daughter's birthday is on the same day as mine, March 10th. Since my birthday has become irrelevant :sad1: but I don't even celebrate it anymore because she's the most important person. I try to spend the day doing fun stuff w/ her. It's our special day!! :hugs2:

Lolo - how's today treating ya? I hope you are feeling better! 

Smiley - I hope you get your early Ov!! 

Crowned - if I haven't said it before Congratulations on the :bfp:!!!! That's great news!! I hope you and baby are feeling good today!! YAY!!! :happydance: :headspin: :wohoo: 

Kbkb - glad you and baby are feeling great today!! 

AFM - I've been having the slightest bit of nausea for the past 2 days. But I've also been eating candy all day....that might be the problem :oops: My arm is feeling much better today after applying some Icy Hot on it last night. I think I slept on it wrong. Boobies are still a little sore but that's normal for the :witch: to arrive. I've also been very sleepy but I blame that on waking up at 4am every morning for work! 8-[ 
I wouldn't say I'm having any symptoms. With my last pregnancy I didn't get symptoms (that I noticed) until after I missed a period so, we'll see. 

GL to everyone!!! :dust:


----------



## Beauty2

One more update: just started having mild cramps like the :witch: was going to show her ugly little face early! She better stay FAR AWAY until she's due!!!


----------



## LoloShells

I'm good today. Still a little hard gas but ill live. Not nearly as tender anymore either. Funny you mention arm pain, mine feels there's something wrong with the rotator cuff. I can't lift my arm without pain.

I dont FEEL pregnant so not too hopeful. If i were pg, what would my cervical mucous look like?


----------



## Beauty2

Lolo - Hmm, what the heck is up with our arms this week? This is becoming ridiculous! Mine is more connected to my neck and shoulder. Ugh!! It sucks!!! 
Not really sure about the CM when pregnant. When I was pregnant (6yrs ago) I had absolutely no CM at all!! But I see other ladies saying theirs is very creamy and they have large amounts of it. What is yours like, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## LoloShells

Right now its white and like watered down lotion?


----------



## Beauty2

Yea, I hear that one too. Search for "The Big Thread of Early Pregnancy Symptoms" thread on B&B. You'll see all the early signs from women who are pregnant or believe they are. Check it out! :thumbup:


----------



## Beauty2

Here's the link if it works or you can copy and paste:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/34596-big-thread-early-pregnancy-symptoms.html


----------



## sprouty

:bfp::bfp::bfp: !!!!!!! 10 dpo, beautiful lines on dollar tree test! Ahhhh I was so confused bc I have absolutely NO symptoms this time around except a low grade fever 37.2-37.3 every now and then... Conceived 2 weeks after mc..... Wow, Please pray for this one to stick!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## ptntly wtg

Sprouty...so happy for your wonderful news..i love seeing these flashing bfp's
Mustang - hang in there...sounds promising
colta--sorry about AF showing her nasty face....new cycle on the way GL

Smiley - I hope you get your early Ov!! 

Kbkb - glad you are feeling well!!!!
AFM - nothing much here...i dont know what dpo i am since i really didnt follow smep but i know for sure we BD'd during OV time...i have only had mild cramps that come and go and backache which i attribute to my two bulging discs....my boobs are sore but that happens often during my tww...other than that, no signs or anything.....i am due for AF on monday...she better not come!!!

GL to all and lots of :dust:
To all of you with BFP's....congrats and :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MKL073007

Big congrats!!!!


----------



## Beauty2

OMG, Sprouty!!! That's wonderful news!!!! Congratulations on your :bfp:!!!! YAY!!!! Definitely praying for your little buddle to stick this time!!!! I'm so happy for you, doll!!!! YAY!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Beauty2

Hi Ladies!

New symptoms to report. So I mentioned mild cramping today well they've gotten much much worse!!! :hissy: Feels like my lower body is going to disconnect from the top half. Ugh! Also, I never mentioned this because I always have them but I had a vivid dream last night. Nothing new because everytime I sleep I try of something different and very vivid but in this dream I was being chased and almost eaten by a pit bull!! Not the biggest fan of large dogs. Still had very mild nausea. Still I wouldn't get to excited because I had way more symptoms last month and the :witch: was right on time. 

Sprouty - kudos on the dollar tree test! I heard they are very accurate! 

Any updates from you ladies? 

:dust:


----------



## crowned

Congratulations to Sprouty! Happy and healthy nine months, mama! 

Thank you for the congrats from everyone - I still can't believe it's real!!


----------



## kbkb

:bfp: :bfp: for sprouty! hoping this bean's nice and sticky!


----------



## steph1505

Aaaaah!!! I cant believe what ive missed!!! My stupid laptop is broken and havent been able to get on!!! Huuuuuuuuge congratulations to crowned and sprouty! I am so so happy for u both!! 

How is every1 else gettin on??

Mustang - any more symptoms??

Smiley - how u gettin on in this new cycle?

As for me - AF has jst finished so gonna start the bd'ing tonight! All my new opk's arrived yest so im ready for it this month!! 

Lots of luck to us all!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Sprouty - Congratulations!! That's great news!! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: Ahh, i'm really pleased for you - and amazing that it has happened so quickly. Hope you have a H&H 9 months now :D

CD10 today, and Ov is looking further away now - my OPK's are back to being faint :growlmad: GRRRRR!! I spose it's still only CD10 though, so if I Ov within the next 9 days then that will be earlier than previous months... Come on little eggy, time to come out now!

Come on ladies, we are on a BFP roll - let's keep them coming! :happydance:

x x x x


----------



## Beauty2

Hey TTC buddies!! :flower: 

Any updates? 

My only update is that I had some creamy CM last night. Not a lot, though. Still sleepy and nothing else really but I can always use some sleep.

Here's a sprinkle of :dust:!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Please update. I had a CP on the 29th June. SMEP definately works and did for me but bean didnt stick.

Onwards and upwards. NTNP this cycle but back on SMEP or August. 

:hugs:


----------



## smiley330

Beauty2 said:


> Hey TTC buddies!! :flower:
> 
> Any updates?
> 
> My only update is that I had some creamy CM last night. Not a lot, though. Still sleepy and nothing else really but I can always use some sleep.
> 
> Here's a sprinkle of :dust:!!

No updates from me - all very boring this pre-ov stage!! 

Are you going to wait until AF is due to test or will u test early? Sorry if i've asked u before, I always forget when everyone is testing!!



Wendyk07 said:


> Please update. I had a CP on the 29th June. SMEP definately works and did for me but bean didnt stick.
> 
> Onwards and upwards. NTNP this cycle but back on SMEP or August.
> 
> :hugs:

Awww so sorry to hear this :hugs: I hope you get your sticky bean very soon! Keep us updated :flower:

x x x


----------



## Beauty2

Hey there, Smiley! 

I'm trying to wait until about a week or two after AF is due. Only because I've been 8 days late many times and was not pregnant. The time I went past my 8 day mark I was pregnant and I waited 2weeks after AF then. I'm afraid I'll get a bfn if I don't wait. But we'll see....hehe :haha:

Wendy - so sorry to hear that!! GL this cycle!!! :dust:


----------



## LoloShells

Lost control and tested this morning... bfn.


----------



## smiley330

Wow that is a lot of will power you have!! I don't blame you though, I really hate getting bfn's but I just cant wait - as soon as I get into the tww I have to test immediately :haha: though if it works out that i'm away for the tww this time then this will definitely help things. 

8 days late and not pregnant is annoying!!

I went to meet my friend today who has just had her second, I didn't think it was possible to be any broodier - but here I am.... SOOOO BROODY I WANT TO CRY!!!! 

x x x x


----------



## smiley330

LoloShells said:


> Lost control and tested this morning... bfn.

Sorry it's bfn :hugs: but you are still early - still lots of time to get that bfp! :flower:


----------



## LoloShells

Why cant I be one of those women that gets a positive at 8dpo? ::::sigh::::


----------



## MrsFX

Wow Sprouty. That is fabulous news congratulations. 

I have another peak so OV soon. Will Need to get lots of bd in tonight and tomorrow and hopefully absence will make the heart grow fond and we'll dtd on Sunday too!


----------



## smiley330

Good work MrsFX - sounds like you are going to be well and truly covered this cycle!! Lots of :dust: :D

x x x


----------



## Beauty2

Awww, don't worry, Smiley! It'll happen soon!! :flower: 

Lolo - sorry you got a bfn! Don't count yourself out yet, though. Give it some time. :dust: 

MrsFX - GL on Ov!! :dust: 

AFM - so far just really tired and slight cramps in abdomen and a weird crampy feeling in my right leg. What's that all about? :shrug:


----------



## smiley330

Beauty2 said:


> Awww, don't worry, Smiley! It'll happen soon!! :flower:
> 
> Lolo - sorry you got a bfn! Don't count yourself out yet, though. Give it some time. :dust:
> 
> MrsFX - GL on Ov!! :dust:
> 
> AFM - so far just really tired and slight cramps in abdomen and a weird crampy feeling in my right leg. What's that all about? :shrug:

Thanks, I hope so!! :hugs:

Hmmm weird crampy feeling in leg? Nope, I have no answers - If I had it I would be googling to see how many other people had it in the tww and what the chances are it could at all be related to being preg :haha: 

I stumbled on a good website last month, lots of posts from ladies who just got bfp's and listing off their tww symptoms - is brilliant for obsessing / killing time!


----------



## mrs stru

After a smiley face on cd11 managed to bd on cd11,12 &13 although we had to force ourselves awake last night to dtd. Well deserved night off tonight! Didn't manage anything before cd11 but hopefully that won't matter.


----------



## crowned

LoloShells said:


> Why cant I be one of those women that gets a positive at 8dpo? ::::sigh::::

I had BFN all the way through 11 dpo, didn't get even the faintest of lines until 12dpo, and it didn't get really dark until 15dpo. Keep your chin up - it will be your turn really soon!!


----------



## LoloShells

Thank you, I hope so! Even thinking about doing this over again next month makes me want to say screw the whole thing. I think I've reached my limit.


----------



## kbkb

Sorry to hear of your loss, Wendy, :hugs:

Awwww, smiley- going to be sooon for you...hang in there, and go for that :sperm:

Good luck to you all!


----------



## ptntly wtg

Lolo - sorry about BFN
Wendy so sorry for your loss sweetie :hugs:
Beauty--symptoms are good...FX for you
Smiley--hope you get that + soon!!!!

AfM--still waiting...backache, wave of nausea yesterday and a little dizzy, i had some cm 4dpo (i think) but that was it, boobs hurt like usual (they always hurt about a week before AF is due)....AF due on Monday...i think i am out though....we will see..i will prob test on thursday if AF doesnt show Monday
Fx for all!!!!! 

:dust::dust:


----------



## Beauty2

Thanks, Ptntly! FX for you too, doll! 

So my brief update: tender and heavy boobs (normal for AF to show), a tiny bit of nausea combined w/ a weird taste in my mouth (um, idk :shrug:), no more CM, more potty breaks but also drinking more water, very smal amounts of twinges/cramps (still could be AF), moody swings but I'm a b-i-t-c-h sometimes anyway hehe :haha:!!

What's new my fav B&B girls? :dust: to you all!!! GL and FX!!!


----------



## smiley330

Hello All

Ptntly wtg - Sounds good for you!! Waves of nausea is exciting!! (I know, sounds odd saying that!) Not much longer to go - FX AF stays well away. Can't wait for you to test!!

Beauty2 - Sounds good for you too :happydance: The funny taste in your mouth, is it that metalic weird taste?? That's the one preg symptom I always hope for, seems like the one of the very few that only come for preg and not also pre-af! Exciting!!!

AFM - OPK was darker again today - woohoo!! Still not pos, but it's going in the right direction!

x x x x

P.S - If anyone just read my post and nothing was written after hello, that's cuz i'm an idiot and pressed reply before i'd even started my message!! :dohh:


----------



## MrsFX

Hey all. Smiley I'm pleased it's getting darker you might just have a 'normal cycle' this month. Yay. 

I'm back down to highs today and unlikely to be getting any action as I'm covered in husband repellant. Yep. Fake tan. Doh!


----------



## smiley330

Haha, fake tan is like a repellent isn't it! Ah well, it seems like you got all your peak days, and high's some leading up to those? - Now the wait begins!! 

I know, a 'normal cycle' - what a novelty!! Probably spoken too soon now, but i'm semi hopeful. 

If only I could force that egg out through mind power alone, i'd be laughing!! 

x x x x


----------



## loveacupcake

Hi everyone looked over this thread and it is fascinating. This is our 3rd month TTC and I think that I may give this SMEP a shot. I'm sure the H will love all the BDing we are going to get in. Thought I had timed BD pretty well last month but didn't work out for us! Question, once you get your first +OPK do you stop taking them or do you test again. Last cycle I had back to back days of +OPKs and I was a little confused.


----------



## loveacupcake

MrsFX said:


> Hey all. Smiley I'm pleased it's getting darker you might just have a 'normal cycle' this month. Yay.
> 
> I'm back down to highs today and unlikely to be getting any action as I'm covered in husband repellant. Yep. Fake tan. Doh!

You know what's funny. I was having this discussion with someone yesterday. I'm really pale and don't tan unless I burn first. BIG NONO. My husband hates all self tanners. Well I found one he loves. A little pricey but it is my favorite. It is the tanning towelettes by KAte Somerville. I NEVER get streaks it lasts over a week and it is the most natural color on me.. most everything else is too orange for my skintone. And the best part, H swears it smells like coconut. To me it doesn't smell that different than other tanners. My coworker told me her husband loves the smell too but she doesn't notice a difference either! Maybe it has some sort of smell only men can pick up on!


----------



## LoloShells

loveacupcake said:


> MrsFX said:
> 
> 
> Hey all. Smiley I'm pleased it's getting darker you might just have a 'normal cycle' this month. Yay.
> 
> I'm back down to highs today and unlikely to be getting any action as I'm covered in husband repellant. Yep. Fake tan. Doh!
> 
> You know what's funny. I was having this discussion with someone yesterday. I'm really pale and don't tan unless I burn first. BIG NONO. My husband hates all self tanners. Well I found one he loves. A little pricey but it is my favorite. It is the tanning towelettes by KAte Somerville. I NEVER get streaks it lasts over a week and it is the most natural color on me.. most everything else is too orange for my skintone. And the best part, H swears it smells like coconut. To me it doesn't smell that different than other tanners. My coworker told me her husband loves the smell too but she doesn't notice a difference either! Maybe it has some sort of smell only men can pick up on!Click to expand...

I use tan towels from QVC and I love them. My husband thinks it makes me smell like pancakes so he loves it too :)


----------



## smiley330

loveacupcake said:


> Hi everyone looked over this thread and it is fascinating. This is our 3rd month TTC and I think that I may give this SMEP a shot. I'm sure the H will love all the BDing we are going to get in. Thought I had timed BD pretty well last month but didn't work out for us! Question, once you get your first +OPK do you stop taking them or do you test again. Last cycle I had back to back days of +OPKs and I was a little confused.

Welcome :flower: Smep has been successful for lot of people, though there are quite a few of us not strictly following it now... but still all very supportive!

Once you get your first +opk, you're not meant to keep testing. It just says to bd for 3 days in a row, skip a day, then bd another day. Though the first month I followed smep I got a + then didnt test again, and turns out I must have actually Ov'ed a week later... by that time I had hung up my bd-ing pants completely missing it!! So last month I carried on testing just to make sure I had ov'ed and wasn't gonna get another surge. . . . 

Soooo - it can't hurt to keep testing, but it doesn't say to!

What CD are you on now? Good luck!!

x x x x x x


----------



## loveacupcake

I'm on cd2. In the midst of full force AF at the moment. :witch


----------



## Beauty2

Good Morning Ladies!!

I hope you guys are doing very well today. 

My brief update: so I've been feeling very tired lately. Can't get enough sleep but not be able to sleep through the night. And sleeping next to someone doesn't help either since every time OH moves I wake up...ugh!!! Yesterday, I had some dull cramps that felt like AF was going to show her ugly little head. 

Smiley - No, it's not a metallic taste. It's more like a dull nausea but it leaves a bad tast in my mouth (hard to explain)! Anyhoo, I hope you are doing great today. I hope Ov comes early for ya. FX!!!

Lolo - how are you today? Any update? 

Ptntly - how are you today? I hope you're doing well and getting more preggo symptoms :winkwink: 

MrsFX - good luck this cycle!!! FX for you!!

Mustang - What's the update, doll???? Miss ya!! Let us know!

Loveacupcake - Welcome!! You'll love SMEP! Just make sure you :sex: around Ov like :bunny:!! hehe

Lots and lots of :dust: to you all!!!!


----------



## smiley330

No update from me, OPK was neg this morn - now it's almost pos :shrug: who knows whats going on! 

Good luck girls, hope you all have a lovely weekend :flower: 

x x x x x x


----------



## LoloShells

My update is that I don't think I'm pregnant. I think what I've been feeling is a bladder infection. It's just too uncomfortable, the pulling I'm feeling that I thought was in my uterus. I don't recall this when pregnant with my daughter. So yeah, just gonna wait for the :witch:


----------



## Beauty2

Ditto, Lolo! I don't think I am either :sad1: we'll see!


----------



## ptntly wtg

Beauty2 - those symptoms sound good....hopefully you get your BFP
Smiley--I am sure that + is coming soon..hang in there

AFM--new report...okay so I suddenly came down with a cold and i feel physically horrible....also, i noticed this rash running up and down my arms (like little prickly heat pimples)..i have had prickly heat in the past but it is usually in hot spots like inner elbow....i may be looking too far into this but i googled rashes as a symptom and i found one that is called prurigo of pregnancy which can occur in any trimester....talk about symptom spotting!!!! lol....i will keep you girls posted!!!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## smiley330

Morning!

Ptntly wtg - you made me laugh! I love that you googled this rash!! It does sound like it could be a great preg symptom though, really hope it is for you!! So exciting :D

Still no positive opk today, CD13, but again - it is soooo close to positive - I know that means nothing, but surely it can't take another 7 days (or more) to get to positive from where it's at now?! 

Hows everyone else today? x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Good mornin everyone!! Im soooo annoyed that my laptop is broken!! Im havin withdrawls from this thread! 

Ive not gog much to report...cd10 so gonna start testin for ovulation this afternoon but itl prob b negative...i think its normallg about cd16 i ovulate! 

Smiley - ur positive must b soooo close! Really hope u dnt need to wait another week for it to arrive! 

Ptngly - i remember being in the third tri with brandon and a girl in the third tri section had that rash! Imagine that was ur sympyom!! How great!! 

Loloshells - is a bladder infection not bloody sore?? Hope u feel better soon! 

Hope everyone is good today! Xxxxxx


----------



## ptntly wtg

smiley330 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Ptntly wtg - you made me laugh! I love that you googled this rash!! It does sound like it could be a great preg symptom though, really hope it is for you!! So exciting :D
> 
> Still no positive opk today, CD13, but again - it is soooo close to positive - I know that means nothing, but surely it can't take another 7 days (or more) to get to positive from where it's at now?!
> 
> Hows everyone else today? x x x x

you will get it soon i am sure!!!FX
.... for someone who is taking a break, i am still hung up on the symptom spotting :dohh:....going to dermatoligist today to see what they say...for now, i have no pms cramps and i am due monday..i usually start getting crampy a few days before....who knows:shrug:


----------



## ptntly wtg

steph1505 said:


> Good mornin everyone!! Im soooo annoyed that my laptop is broken!! Im havin withdrawls from this thread!
> 
> Ive not gog much to report...cd10 so gonna start testin for ovulation this afternoon but itl prob b negative...i think its normallg about cd16 i ovulate!
> 
> Smiley - ur positive must b soooo close! Really hope u dnt need to wait another week for it to arrive!
> 
> Ptngly - i remember being in the third tri with brandon and a girl in the third tri section had that rash! Imagine that was ur sympyom!! How great!!
> 
> Loloshells - is a bladder infection not bloody sore?? Hope u feel better soon!
> 
> Hope everyone is good today! Xxxxxx

it is probably just prickly heat but i cant help but hope it is something more....we will see..GL with +opk!!! :hugs:


----------



## smiley330

Evening ladies!

Got that smiley face woohoo!!! +opk!! :happydance: So pleased as it's only CD13, a whole week earlier than last month! 

ptntly wtg - Good luck at the dermatologist, hope they give you some good news along the lines of "this type of rash only ever occurs during pregnancy" :D That's great about the lack of AF cramps, FX!!

x x x x


----------



## ptntly wtg

smiley330 said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> Got that smiley face woohoo!!! +opk!! :happydance: So pleased as it's only CD13, a whole week earlier than last month!
> 
> ptntly wtg - Good luck at the dermatologist, hope they give you some good news along the lines of "this type of rash only ever occurs during pregnancy" :D That's great about the lack of AF cramps, FX!!
> 
> x x x x

congrats on the +opk..you are right on track :thumbup:
doctor says it is follicular eczema...i will believe otherwise unless AF shows..lol...GL BD'g!!!:flower:


----------



## LoloShells

Yes bladder infections are uncomfortable. My uncomfortable feelings down below are gone completely however. I have no pulling, no cramps. Don't think i have an infection now, but still don't think im pregnant. The only symptom I have different from all other cycles is tender nipples. That could be a side effect of the clomid though.


----------



## steph1505

smiley330 said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> Got that smiley face woohoo!!! +opk!! :happydance: So pleased as it's only CD13, a whole week earlier than last month!
> 
> ptntly wtg - Good luck at the dermatologist, hope they give you some good news along the lines of "this type of rash only ever occurs during pregnancy" :D That's great about the lack of AF cramps, FX!!
> 
> x x x x

Woo hoo!! Thats fab!! Good luck smiley  hope this is ur month!!! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Helllloooo my lovely ladies...oh boy have a missed you guys!! I was occasionally able to look at the thread in Greece but wasnt able to access it so I have kind of been keeping up with you all and thinking of you of course! I will make a real effort to update the 1st page asap 
Congrats to all the BFPs!! so so pleased for you! Welcome to all the new ladies- Im looking forward to getting to know you too. 

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp:

Soooo.... we had a lovely time, lots of sun, sailing, relaxing and some great hush hush :sex: due to the inlaws also being on the boat - have to admit it was 'interesting'.... and also sooo hot in the cabin but we managed to DTD on cd7,9, 12,13 (smiley) and i used softcups for the 1st time (left them in overnight) they were great! no wet patch hehe!! so...started testing at 8dpo....and this morning (10dpo) I got my :bfp:!!! :happydance: a lovely 'pregnant' on the CB digital, havent done an IC yet but will hold on and try another test this afternoon!! I just cant believe it - relaxation works!! But now i feel a bit guilty as i have been drinking all the 2 weeks - admittedly not a lot but still :blush: 

Really hoping its a sticky bean - this is the 1st time ive had a pos preg test so bit nervous and very very excited! went and jumped on DH, poor guy was sleeping...hehe!


----------



## smiley330

DAAAA!!! Cartain - I'm sooooo pleased for you hun!!! :wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS!! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: and at 10dpo - thats amazing!

Ahhh that is brilliant news!!! I cant believe you left it to half way through your post to say! Hope you have a wonderful 9 months now :happydance:

x x x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

smiley330 said:


> DAAAA!!! Cartain - I'm sooooo pleased for you hun!!! :wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS!! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: and at 10dpo - thats amazing!
> 
> Ahhh that is brilliant news!!! I cant believe you left it to half way through your post to say! Hope you have a wonderful 9 months now :happydance:
> 
> x x x x x x

:haha: I know but after being away for 2 weeks I just wanted to say Hi before I launched in with it :) I still cant believe it :cloud9: - so do you reckon its a good sign to have a pos didi at 10dpo..hoping it will mean its more sticky..but it may be wishful thinking :)

Glad to see you got your pos opk..get DTD :haha: and lots of babydust for you this month...I want you as a bump buddy!!


----------



## smiley330

Yes definitely a great sign to get a bfp with a digi so early! They are not half as sensitive as other tests so your levels must be nice and strong :D

Go get lots of other tests and post pictures :happydance:

x x x x


----------



## DSM

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! how exciting!!! I Love reading all the :bfp: stories it gives me real hope so thanks for posting them with details :thumbup: More and more ladies seem to be using softcups - i think i may give them ago, I'm currently using opk's and waiting for a positive on cd 10 today so fingers crossed i get it soon, in the meantime i think i'll take your advice & have some relaxing spa time this week :shower: Baby dust to all for :bfp: and sticky beans :dust:


----------



## kbkb

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: Certain-that is such fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we were all just expecting you to come back with a secret Greek conception. Super news!

Do post a picture as soon as you do another test, dont we all love that? Think positive and the lil one will stick. No time for negative thoughts, this

:wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## CertainTurton

Thanks kbkb - Im amazed :) we only did it once on smiley day so wasnt sure it would catch :) How are you feeling now?? 

I just went and did another test (cb conception indicator one this time) after holding wee for 2 hrs- was def expecting it to be neg as its so early and had only had one cuppa (decaf :haha:) and it was pregnant 1-2 weeks...cant believe its real!! 

I've not tried doing pics yet so lets see if this works: 

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/IMG_1767.jpg


----------



## CertainTurton

ahhhh its HUGE...sorry :(


----------



## smiley330

YAY!! That's fantastic!! It's great to see the words isn't it? I'm soo happy for you! Bet you are bouncing off the walls at the moment :D

And you only bd'd once on smiley day? Love stories like this that give hope for not bd'ing every single day!!

x x x x x


----------



## kbkb

We SEE IT!!! soo happy for you

I feel much better....nausea has been gone for the last 2 days :wohoo:, dont want to speak too soon,but not been sick at all. WHAT a welcome change!

Certain- Dont worry about drinking, its still way too early..I'm sure you'll be good as gold now on! Try and eat as healthy as you can until the MS (ugggggggggggggh) kicks in...after which it will be hard!
Good luck! welcome to the world of queasies!


----------



## Stinas

I'm trying this this cycle!!


----------



## Stinas

Congrats to all the bfp!!!


----------



## Beauty2

YAY, Certain!!!!!!! :bfp: I'm so happy for you!!! I was just wondering the other day about you! Even though we hadn't really had the pleasure to converse, I had you on my mind. That is soooo wonderful!!! Congratulations!!!! Okay, one more time.... :bfp: :bfp: YAYYYYYY!!!!!!! Oh, btw, don't worry about the drinking. I did it too when I was pregnant with my daughter. Had no idea I was pregnant. Once I found out, of course, I quit. But she came out just fine and smart as ever so; don't worry!! I'm sure that baby will stick! Happy & Healthy 9 months for you and baby!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :ninja: 

Smiley - Yay!!! So glad you got your smiley face! I'm so hoping this is your month!! I just know it!!! FX!!!

Lolo - one more day than you can test! Right? I'm just looking at the tickler here... FX!!!

Mustang - what's the update, doll? You've been MIA!! 

Steph - go get 'em this cycle!!! FX!

AFM - I'm just playing the waiting game. Not many symptoms going on. Very mild dull cramps yesterday but AF is around the corner. Tender & heavy boobies still....that's starting to become normal as of last month. Stuffy and runny nose but the weather change and air conditioning is getting to my allergies. Ugh!! So nothing to fuss about. I'll just wait. :-=


----------



## Beauty2

Hey Certain - I forgot to ask, what were your symptoms if you noticed any?


----------



## ptntly wtg

CertainTurton said:


> Helllloooo my lovely ladies...oh boy have a missed you guys!! I was occasionally able to look at the thread in Greece but wasnt able to access it so I have kind of been keeping up with you all and thinking of you of course! I will make a real effort to update the 1st page asap
> Congrats to all the BFPs!! so so pleased for you! Welcome to all the new ladies- Im looking forward to getting to know you too.
> 
> :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:
> 
> Soooo.... we had a lovely time, lots of sun, sailing, relaxing and some great hush hush :sex: due to the inlaws also being on the boat - have to admit it was 'interesting'.... and also sooo hot in the cabin but we managed to DTD on cd7,9, 12,13 (smiley) and i used softcups for the 1st time (left them in overnight) they were great! no wet patch hehe!! so...started testing at 8dpo....and this morning (10dpo) I got my :bfp:!!! :happydance: a lovely 'pregnant' on the CB digital, havent done an IC yet but will hold on and try another test this afternoon!! I just cant believe it - relaxation works!! But now i feel a bit guilty as i have been drinking all the 2 weeks - admittedly not a lot but still :blush:
> 
> Really hoping its a sticky bean - this is the 1st time ive had a pos preg test so bit nervous and very very excited! went and jumped on DH, poor guy was sleeping...hehe!

Yahooo!!!!! I was just thinking about you and wondering how you were and I woke up to your :bfp:...........what great news!!! Congrats, I am so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## steph1505

Certain!!!! Aaaaaahh!!! Im sooooooo happy for u!! Huuuuuge congratulations!!!! Wow im sooo happy!!! 

Woo hoo!!!!! 

Not much from me...still waitin on my +opk!!

Hows all u lovely ladies?

Beauty - hope this is ur month :) xxxxx


----------



## MrsFX

Certain::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

WOW! congratulations. What wonderful news. Do dish on the symptoms you have had if any, prior to the BFP. when is your first scan?

Maybe it was the softcups

Smiley: I'm chuffed to hear about your positive OPK. lets hope this is a good sign.

AFM: Been on a hen since friday, great fun but I am shattered!! Hope we have done enough this cycle. BD: cd 11 cd 13 (peak) cd 14 (peak) we shall see. No ovulation type cramping this month or anything tho.


----------



## LoloShells

Certain- Congrats :) I'm so jealous of all these BFP's 

Beauty- I could test tomorrow but I'm not gonna waste one. I don't think I'm pregnant so I'm just gonna wait for aunt flo. I had a vivid dream last night that I was very pregnant and I got to touch my huge bump, baby was very low in the belly. It was amazing... I woke up and started missing it immediately :(


----------



## smiley330

Morning Everyone!

Certain - How are you hun? Done any more tests? What is the next step now - do you need to book in with the docs? And yes, tell us alllll your symptoms :D (Lots of questions!!) Soooo exciting!!

MrsFX - Glad the hen weekend was fun! The days you Bd'd look great, looks like you covered lots of your baby making time!! What dpo are you now? Good luck!! :flower:

steph1505 - Any sign of that +opk yet? what day do you normally get it? FX for soon! Are you following Smep this month? I can't remember if you were or not! 

ptntly wtg - I hope the AF is staying well away!! Will be lurking for an update form you allll week :hugs: 

Stinas - Welcome!! Good luck!! 

kbkb - YAY!! No sickness for a couple days!! :happydance: So glad you are feeling much better :D

Beauty2 - Not long left of the tww now! FX hun :hugs: . . .(Are you testing yet? :flower:)

LoloShells - Good luck, stay positive! 

Hopingitwill - WHERE ARE YOU? I MISS YOU! Hope everything is ok hun :hugs:

AFM - Not much, I am hoping I have actually Ov'ed but I don't know. Had some spotting last night after dtd - can this happen round ov? I hope so! I haven't ever gotten it before though.. So I dont know. I would like to say i'm officially in the tww, but I have a feeling i'm not. *sigh* 

Hope everyone is happy today x x x x x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning Ladies,

Thanks for all the congrats  I just still cant believe it! :happydance: So to answer the questions: We only DTD on cd 7,9,12 and 13 (smiley face). We used preseed (just a little before DTD) and I used softcups (once for 4 hours and twice for 12 hrs overnight). I felt ovu pains on cd 15 and a v.sharp pain on cd 16. From then on I had slightly sore boobs (more like twinges, not aching) and small cramps/twinges down below from 3dpo til i got my bfp on 10dpo. But nothing more than i normally get when im not preg. I did get some nausea one morning (8dpo), but put it down to being on a boat (although i never get seasick). I did also have slightly runnier stools from 7dpo but put it down to all the fruit :haha:. I have also been v.tired since 7dpo and its getting worse...feeling knackered now. So basically, not many exciting symptoms...sorry! Now at 11dpo just feeling tired and got the occasional twinge in bbs and down 'there'. I do also have a headache but not sure if thats a 'symptom' or just back to workness...

So ive now done 3 digital tests and all say 'pregnant' the one this morn came up really quickly!! I also did my IC this morn and the line came up but not v.dark. Hehe - so tempted keep POAS but will try to wait until it will show pregnant 3+ :haha: 

So Ive spoken to the researcher and ive booked my 6 week scan for the 4th Aug...I cannot wait!! I will also need to book a doc appointment sometime in the next couple weeks. 

Really hoping this poppyseed (apparently that big now) will stick!!


----------



## smiley330

Certain - Yay to new pregnancy ticker!! 

Thanks for that info, love hearing all the symptoms! Oooh scan sooo soon, see this is where all the testing and getting bfn's on previous cycles is SO worth it for those extra scans. I'm on holiday then, but when I get back I hope you'll have put a pic up so I can see your poppyseed! (Well will be a bit bigger than a p.seed by then :D)

I thought I go away on the 23rd, actually go away on the 31st July.... No idea where I got the 23rd from, but it's a good job I didn't do any booking!!

x x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

smiley330 said:


> Certain - Yay to new pregnancy ticker!!
> 
> Thanks for that info, love hearing all the symptoms! Oooh scan sooo soon, see this is where all the testing and getting bfn's on previous cycles is SO worth it for those extra scans. I'm on holiday then, but when I get back I hope you'll have put a pic up so I can see your poppyseed! (Well will be a bit bigger than a p.seed by then :D)
> 
> I thought I go away on the 23rd, actually go away on the 31st July.... No idea where I got the 23rd from, but it's a good job I didn't do any booking!!
> 
> x x x x x

Yeah i know, i get one at 6 weeks and 8 weeks as well as the norm 12 week etc. Im not sure i will get a picture but i can ask :) 

Opps yeah im awful with dates as well :) where are you going?


----------



## smiley330

Yes definitely ask! Sometimes they ask you to make a donation though? It's nice to look back on and see the HUGE difference from one scan to the next. I had an early 7 week scan with DS and the difference between that and the 12 week scan is incredible! 

Off to France for 2 weeks - woohoo!! Lots of wine, camembert, blue cheese, mussels, king size prawns.... all the things you can't have when preg! Would love to be pregnant, but this is quite a good consolation prize for this cylce :D

I think Ov day is today for me, so it'll work out that AF is due on the 1st Aug.... so hopefully can test before we go to find out. Or maybe I'll just wait and find out over there?!

x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Ooooo that will be lovely - I really love France and yes you can enjoy all the naughty things :) hehe! lots of luck with your BDing and the 2WW! I did rather enjoy eating naughty things - prawns, blue cheese, beer...Its terrible that its the one month I was actually preg!! but im sure it will be ok.


----------



## kbkb

Wow...Smiley...we are cheering for your French conception now. Be guilt free , relax , enjoy all the goodies...have a glass of :wine: and think of me please :cry: missing it a bit now....
Good luck, I think this is your month!
Certain- I hope you're gonna stick to this thread!!!! it'll be marvellous..


----------



## kbkb

Certain at 6 weeks think u'll get a vaginal scan...mine at 8 weeks was ultrasound...god, I have it on print, no e-copy...but its just a small speck, like something is there! eagerly waiting for the 12 week one, should be good!!


----------



## CertainTurton

kbkb said:


> Certain at 6 weeks think u'll get a vaginal scan...mine at 8 weeks was ultrasound...god, I have it on print, no e-copy...but its just a small speck, like something is there! eagerly waiting for the 12 week one, should be good!!

Hi :hi: yeah ive been told it will be internal..hopefully wont be sore, ive had one before and it wasnt too bad. Im not sure we will see much but even a speck will be great :happydance: Oooo when is your 12 week one booked for? Also wanted to ask, when did you start feeling sick?


----------



## Beauty2

In this insane 2WW, you ladies have been my sanity! So thank you!! 
I see everyone is progressing and doing well. 

Lolo &#8211; I completely understand. I plan to wait to test as well. Just don&#8217;t want the bfn disappointment. :sad1: 

Smiley &#8211; Oooh, so glad you got you&#8217;re Ov came early! Get to BDing and enjoy your trip. Relax and enjoy ALL the goodies! You deserve it!! FX! 

Certain &#8211; thanks for the symptoms! I&#8217;m happy you got to enjoy yourself on your trip! Don&#8217;t worry&#8230;baby is fine!! Good luck on the scan!! 

Stinas &#8211; Welcome!! These ladies are great!! GL this cycle!! 

Steph and MrsFX &#8211; GL this cycle!! FX!!!! 

AFM &#8211; I&#8217;ve just been feeling weird. A hint of nausea yesterday (12dpo), still sore boobies, dull cramps and a few twinges (on and off) but I might be making that happen :winkwink:, a little tired (not as much), today I&#8217;m feeling very wet down there. I&#8217;ve been checking my undies all morning (tmi&#8230;sorry) thinking AF is going to come!! I think I&#8217;m going to stick to the plan and wait to see if the :witch: will show. I&#8217;m afraid of the :bfn: :sad2: Honestly, girls, I don&#8217;t feel very pregnant. I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s my month but last time I was pregnant I didn&#8217;t start to get symptoms until after I missed AF so; we&#8217;ll see!! FX!!


----------



## steph1505

smiley330 said:


> Morning Everyone!
> 
> Certain - How are you hun? Done any more tests? What is the next step now - do you need to book in with the docs? And yes, tell us alllll your symptoms :D (Lots of questions!!) Soooo exciting!!
> 
> MrsFX - Glad the hen weekend was fun! The days you Bd'd look great, looks like you covered lots of your baby making time!! What dpo are you now? Good luck!! :flower:
> 
> steph1505 - Any sign of that +opk yet? what day do you normally get it? FX for soon! Are you following Smep this month? I can't remember if you were or not!
> 
> ptntly wtg - I hope the AF is staying well away!! Will be lurking for an update form you allll week :hugs:
> 
> Stinas - Welcome!! Good luck!!
> 
> kbkb - YAY!! No sickness for a couple days!! :happydance: So glad you are feeling much better :D
> 
> Beauty2 - Not long left of the tww now! FX hun :hugs: . . .(Are you testing yet? :flower:)
> 
> LoloShells - Good luck, stay positive!
> 
> Hopingitwill - WHERE ARE YOU? I MISS YOU! Hope everything is ok hun :hugs:
> 
> AFM - Not much, I am hoping I have actually Ov'ed but I don't know. Had some spotting last night after dtd - can this happen round ov? I hope so! I haven't ever gotten it before though.. So I dont know. I would like to say i'm officially in the tww, but I have a feeling i'm not. *sigh*
> 
> Hope everyone is happy today x x x x x x x x

Yeh were followin the smep this month! We didnt manage to dtd last nite but wel do it 2nite! Well...im not sure wen i get +opk! Ive realised my mistake last month...i seen a lone on an opk and assumed it was positive...i didnt realise it had to b as dark as the control line! So this month il find out exactly wen i do ovulate!

But no sign of it yet!! 

How r u gettin on? U squeezin in as much as u can since u got ur smiley face? Fingers crossed for u! Xxxxx


----------



## MrsFX

hey all, interesting 'symptoms' certain. its so good that your tests have picked up the pregnancy early. 

AFM: Nothing to report. Smiley i think i am 5dpo. I'm off to Portugal during my next cycle (had always thought that I would be pregnant for it) so here is hoping its the sunshine and naughty food that does it.


----------



## Beauty2

The 20 cent Wondfo pregnancy tests on Amazon?? Why no one told me??? I could be testing my little heart out!! I thought I had to stick to the expensive ones or the ones form the dollar store!! I seriously just thought you girls were wealthy with all of those tests. Hey, I'm a newbie and I live in the states...give me a break!! :haha: 
I just ordered 50 test cost about 10 dollars. They should be here next Monday. AF is due tomorrow. If no :witch: I'll test like crazy next Monday! Yay!! :dance: 

GL everyone!! :dust:


----------



## smiley330

steph1505 - Ah no!! Yeh, if I hadn't heard other people talking about opk's i would've assumed the same. Hope you see it dark soon though! Well we didn't manage to bd the night I got my smiley (cd13) but we did cd12, and last night cd14 - will hopefully dtd again tonight and that'll be me done!!! Hope that's enough?!

MrsFX - 5dpo already - woohoo, almost half way through!! FX you will be preg for your hol then, but if not, definitely seems like sunshine and naughty food are a winning combo, so that'll be great for you!

Beauty2 - Hahaha, you've made me laugh! Gosh, if I was had enough money to fund my poas habit with expensive hpt's I'd be one very wealthy girl.. but no, I have been using the One Step ones from Amazon, about a fiver for a thousand... ok not quite that cheap, but they are a much wiser choice for my bank account!! - If you are due 2mrw though and she doesn't show, how on earth are you going to wait another week for these tests?? I'd be going crazy! FX af stays away :flower: 

x x x x x


----------



## Beauty2

Oh, Smiley, I have no idea!! Pray for me please!


----------



## smiley330

Aha, I will certainly pray lovely!!

(Can't promise I wont try and pressure you into buying a test from the shop as well though :kiss:)


----------



## ptntly wtg

smiley330 said:


> Morning Everyone!
> 
> Certain - How are you hun? Done any more tests? What is the next step now - do you need to book in with the docs? And yes, tell us alllll your symptoms :D (Lots of questions!!) Soooo exciting!!
> 
> MrsFX - Glad the hen weekend was fun! The days you Bd'd look great, looks like you covered lots of your baby making time!! What dpo are you now? Good luck!! :flower:
> 
> steph1505 - Any sign of that +opk yet? what day do you normally get it? FX for soon! Are you following Smep this month? I can't remember if you were or not!
> 
> ptntly wtg - I hope the AF is staying well away!! Will be lurking for an update form you allll week :hugs:
> 
> Stinas - Welcome!! Good luck!!
> 
> kbkb - YAY!! No sickness for a couple days!! :happydance: So glad you are feeling much better :D
> 
> Beauty2 - Not long left of the tww now! FX hun :hugs: . . .(Are you testing yet? :flower:)
> 
> LoloShells - Good luck, stay positive!
> 
> Hopingitwill - WHERE ARE YOU? I MISS YOU! Hope everything is ok hun :hugs:
> 
> AFM - Not much, I am hoping I have actually Ov'ed but I don't know. Had some spotting last night after dtd - can this happen round ov? I hope so! I haven't ever gotten it before though.. So I dont know. I would like to say i'm officially in the tww, but I have a feeling i'm not. *sigh*
> 
> Hope everyone is happy today x x x x x x x x

thanks...i actually miscalculated and i am due tomorrow but i am starting to feel AF symptoms....extreme moodiness, slight cramps here and there so i dont think this is my month....i used to spot during ovulation and the doc said it is completely normal as long as it is just a little bit (used to happen when i wiped) GL!!!!


----------



## ptntly wtg

CertainTurton said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Thanks for all the congrats  I just still cant believe it! :happydance: So to answer the questions: We only DTD on cd 7,9,12 and 13 (smiley face). We used preseed (just a little before DTD) and I used softcups (once for 4 hours and twice for 12 hrs overnight). I felt ovu pains on cd 15 and a v.sharp pain on cd 16. From then on I had slightly sore boobs (more like twinges, not aching) and small cramps/twinges down below from 3dpo til i got my bfp on 10dpo. But nothing more than i normally get when im not preg. I did get some nausea one morning (8dpo), but put it down to being on a boat (although i never get seasick). I did also have slightly runnier stools from 7dpo but put it down to all the fruit :haha:. I have also been v.tired since 7dpo and its getting worse...feeling knackered now. So basically, not many exciting symptoms...sorry! Now at 11dpo just feeling tired and got the occasional twinge in bbs and down 'there'. I do also have a headache but not sure if thats a 'symptom' or just back to workness...
> 
> So ive now done 3 digital tests and all say 'pregnant' the one this morn came up really quickly!! I also did my IC this morn and the line came up but not v.dark. Hehe - so tempted keep POAS but will try to wait until it will show pregnant 3+ :haha:
> 
> So Ive spoken to the researcher and ive booked my 6 week scan for the 4th Aug...I cannot wait!! I will also need to book a doc appointment sometime in the next couple weeks.
> 
> Really hoping this poppyseed (apparently that big now) will stick!!

i am sure you the little bean is fine...yahoooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs stru

Congratulations on your bfp certain.

Well it's cd19 and I have the familiar signs that :witch: is about to get me. If she insists on coming then I hope she turns up tomorrow so she can leave before I go on holiday on Saturday. My last cycle was 20 days although before mc, my cycles were around 26 days.

If she does turn up this cycle then I will be booking my appointment with the fs to see what they can do! I can't wait for another 14 months before my next bfp.


----------



## Beauty2

Okay, symptom update: so I've had extremely dull extremely mild cramps/twings. I can barely feel them. One dot/drop of brown discharge. Boobies are still tender. My abdomen feels heavy and/or tight at times. 

That's it, I think. :shrug: How about you ladies?


----------



## angelzye

CertainTurton said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Thanks for all the congrats  I just still cant believe it! :happydance: So to answer the questions: We only DTD on cd 7,9,12 and 13 (smiley face). We used preseed (just a little before DTD) and I used softcups (once for 4 hours and twice for 12 hrs overnight). I felt ovu pains on cd 15 and a v.sharp pain on cd 16. From then on I had slightly sore boobs (more like twinges, not aching) and small cramps/twinges down below from 3dpo til i got my bfp on 10dpo. But nothing more than i normally get when im not preg. I did get some nausea one morning (8dpo), but put it down to being on a boat (although i never get seasick). I did also have slightly runnier stools from 7dpo but put it down to all the fruit :haha:. I have also been v.tired since 7dpo and its getting worse...feeling knackered now. So basically, not many exciting symptoms...sorry! Now at 11dpo just feeling tired and got the occasional twinge in bbs and down 'there'. I do also have a headache but not sure if thats a 'symptom' or just back to workness...
> 
> So ive now done 3 digital tests and all say 'pregnant' the one this morn came up really quickly!! I also did my IC this morn and the line came up but not v.dark. Hehe - so tempted keep POAS but will try to wait until it will show pregnant 3+ :haha:
> 
> So Ive spoken to the researcher and ive booked my 6 week scan for the 4th Aug...I cannot wait!! I will also need to book a doc appointment sometime in the next couple weeks.
> 
> Really hoping this poppyseed (apparently that big now) will stick!!


Congratulations!!!...Reaaaaallly happy 4 u.....:happydance:


----------



## kbkb

Certain- i had a tight feeling in my throat since 4 weeks- like everything I was eating just stayyyyyyyyyyyyed there (gross, I know). But MS proper started around 6 weeks (i.e. being sick, throwing up, aversion to food, smells), got really bad weeks 8-10..Last 4-5 days (touchwood!!!) really normal!Most people say it kicks in between 6-8 weeks and is usually gone latest by 12 weeks .My 12 weeks scan is 28 July.
MrsFX- wow, Portugal....Now a portugese conception will make our thread proper exotic, go get it!
Beauty and Lolo- Hang on, symptoms sounding good. Brown blood could=implantation!!!
Smiley- :wave: July is your month!!!


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning Ladies,

Welcome Stinas - what stage are you at? 

Beauty - ooo sounding good, the twinges were my main 'symptom' really :) and the spot of blood could very much be implantation...got my fingers and toes crossed for you :) I can also remember when i first heared about IC tests..got v.excited. I cant believe how good you are at avoiding POAS! I may have to join Smiley in the persuasion tactics.. 

Mrsstru- thanks. Sorry to hear you think the witch is coming but remember your not out until she is here. I really hope the fs can help you :hugs: 

ptntly - FX crossed the :witch: doesnt come! 

MrsFX- I know they were boring symptoms really, I also forgot to add i was a bit 'windy' from 7dpo... :blush: I have my FX for you! I also thought i would def be preg by the time we went away to Greece and it hadnt happened...I hate to say it but maybe relaxation does work!! I hope you have a lovely time in the sun :)

Smiley- I am sure that you guys have done enough. remember we only did it the day before and day of my pos opk :) it just takes one :spermy: 

Steph - I also didnt understand the opks and thats why I am so pleased with my CB digi ov tester...its so much easier just to see the smiley face :) lots of luck!

kbkb- thanks for telling me. I think the throat thing really describes what i had yesterday! Was not very nice :( just drinking lots of water now. I think im coming down with a cold as well :( is that normal in early preg or is it just coz i sat next to a sneezy/coughy woman on the plane!?! humph. Hope your sickness stays away for good now :)


----------



## kbkb

Certain- think you could've caught the cold from her,as your immunity will now be lower... but apparently sneezing is a BIG pregnancy symtom...google it! I was sneezing my head off at 4 weeks.


----------



## Beauty2

Hello Ladies!! How are you this morning?

So the few drops have cleared up! I guess that&#8217;s a good sign but I feel like AF is going to come on any minute now!! I have some tightness and very little pressure in my abdomen. Not really cramping, though, which is odd for AF due date (today). Not many other symptoms. I really don&#8217;t believe it&#8217;s my mouth because AF feels like she is arriving any minute. I keep going to the restroom to check! Ugh!! I guess it&#8217;s not over until it&#8217;s over! 

:bfn: keeps me from poas! I&#8217;m a chicken!! Yea, I said it :haha: I want to test but I just don&#8217;t want to be disappointed. I&#8217;ll probably wait a few more days to see if the :witch: will show. Certain and Smiley, your persuasion is starting to work :winkwink: 

*Lolo *&#8211; what&#8217;s the news, lady? Any more symptoms, bfp, af&#8230;anything? I&#8217;m anxious for you!! FX!!

*Smiley* &#8211; how&#8217;s it going so far? Having fun? Staying relaxing? Enjoying yourself? Keep at it, doll! This is your month!! 

*Certain* &#8211; I hope you lose that cold (beginning of a cold) very soon!! It&#8217;s true that your immune system is taking a major dive! Stay away from sick ppl! Baby doesn&#8217;t like it! :winkwink: 

*Kbkb* &#8211; thanks for the advice! You might be right about implantation because it was only a few drops and that has NEVER happened before!! Let&#8217;s hope you&#8217;re right!!! I&#8217;m glad you and baby are doing well!! 

*MrsFX* &#8211; I hope you are preggo for your trip!! FX!!

*Ptntly* &#8211; is the :witch: here yet? I hope not!!! 

*Mrs Stu *&#8211; I hope the :witch: doesn&#8217;t come!! Or is she here yet? Either way&#8230;I hope you don&#8217;t have to wait another 14months! Ugh! Just give us our bfp&#8217;s!!!! 

*Steph* &#8211; GL this cycle!! FX!

*New ladies *&#8211; what&#8217;s the word??? Give me something to obsess over besides myself :kiss: 


I&#8217;ll be sure to keep you ladies updated. Here&#8217;s some :dust: for you!! GL!! FX for you all! :flower:


----------



## smiley330

Hiya!!

Beauty2 - That does sound like it could be IB - FX!! That's really exciting! And always a good sign that AF has stayed away :D Hope this means a bfp is on it's way!

Well I am having a very confusing day, I thought I was 1dpo, but when I went to the toilet this morn had some brown cm - basically thought the witch was on her way (making my cycle this month the most mental it has ever been) - Very down, and had a bit of a cry. But now it has almost stopped... I don't know. I'm clinging on to the tiniest bit of hope that it's not AF, but this is pretty much how AF always starts for me. I also get lower back ache around her visit, and i've got that too.

So yeh, I am in ttc limbo. I don't like it very much!

x x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

smiley330 said:


> Hiya!!
> 
> Beauty2 - That does sound like it could be IB - FX!! That's really exciting! And always a good sign that AF has stayed away :D Hope this means a bfp is on it's way!
> 
> Well I am having a very confusing day, I thought I was 1dpo, but when I went to the toilet this morn had some brown cm - basically thought the witch was on her way (making my cycle this month the most mental it has ever been) - Very down, and had a bit of a cry. But now it has almost stopped... I don't know. I'm clinging on to the tiniest bit of hope that it's not AF, but this is pretty much how AF always starts for me. I also get lower back ache around her visit, and i've got that too.
> 
> So yeh, I am in ttc limbo. I don't like it very much!
> 
> x x x x x

Thats strange, what cd are you on? Maybe it could be ovulation bleeding, some ladies do get that. :hugs: I really hope its not the :witch:


----------



## smiley330

Thanks Certain :hugs: It is very strange. I'm on CD16 today - I got a really small amount of spotting yesterday (wouldnt have noticed if not looking!) that I thought could be ovulation, (which would have tied in with everything else) but today it just seems too much to be that :shrug:

Hope you are feeling ok and not too "coldy" (Is that a word?) x x x


----------



## ptntly wtg

Beauty2 said:


> Hello Ladies!! How are you this morning?
> 
> So the few drops have cleared up! I guess thats a good sign but I feel like AF is going to come on any minute now!! I have some tightness and very little pressure in my abdomen. Not really cramping, though, which is odd for AF due date (today). Not many other symptoms. I really dont believe its my mouth because AF feels like she is arriving any minute. I keep going to the restroom to check! Ugh!! I guess its not over until its over!
> 
> :bfn: keeps me from poas! Im a chicken!! Yea, I said it :haha: I want to test but I just dont want to be disappointed. Ill probably wait a few more days to see if the :witch: will show. Certain and Smiley, your persuasion is starting to work :winkwink:
> 
> *Lolo * whats the news, lady? Any more symptoms, bfp, afanything? Im anxious for you!! FX!!
> 
> *Smiley*  hows it going so far? Having fun? Staying relaxing? Enjoying yourself? Keep at it, doll! This is your month!!
> 
> *Certain*  I hope you lose that cold (beginning of a cold) very soon!! Its true that your immune system is taking a major dive! Stay away from sick ppl! Baby doesnt like it! :winkwink:
> 
> *Kbkb*  thanks for the advice! You might be right about implantation because it was only a few drops and that has NEVER happened before!! Lets hope youre right!!! Im glad you and baby are doing well!!
> 
> *MrsFX*  I hope you are preggo for your trip!! FX!!
> 
> *Ptntly*  is the :witch: here yet? I hope not!!!
> 
> *Mrs Stu * I hope the :witch: doesnt come!! Or is she here yet? Either wayI hope you dont have to wait another 14months! Ugh! Just give us our bfps!!!!
> 
> *Steph*  GL this cycle!! FX!
> 
> *New ladies * whats the word??? Give me something to obsess over besides myself :kiss:
> 
> 
> Ill be sure to keep you ladies updated. Heres some :dust: for you!! GL!! FX for you all! :flower:

So far nothing...i am due today as well...symptoms update: nausea here and there but sometimes i feel like that when AF is about to come (but this is more often)...boobs sore and backache (typical Af symptoms) .... the only thing that sticks out is that i went to bathroom earlier and i got a long stretchy amount of whitish/clear CM (I know TMI) there wasn't any blood or anything so i have no idea what that was...I have a horrible cold and runny nose for the past three days as well....I hope AF stays away for you....i am with you on the disappointing BFN's ...i am going to wait a couple of days to test if she doesn't show!!!! GL FX!!!! :hugs:


----------



## ptntly wtg

smiley330 said:


> Hiya!!
> 
> Beauty2 - That does sound like it could be IB - FX!! That's really exciting! And always a good sign that AF has stayed away :D Hope this means a bfp is on it's way!
> 
> Well I am having a very confusing day, I thought I was 1dpo, but when I went to the toilet this morn had some brown cm - basically thought the witch was on her way (making my cycle this month the most mental it has ever been) - Very down, and had a bit of a cry. But now it has almost stopped... I don't know. I'm clinging on to the tiniest bit of hope that it's not AF, but this is pretty much how AF always starts for me. I also get lower back ache around her visit, and i've got that too.
> 
> So yeh, I am in ttc limbo. I don't like it very much!
> 
> x x x x x

This always used to happen to me during ov time...i think it has something to do with the drop in estrogen....it is normal to have light brown/reddish spotting during midcycle (at least that is what my doc told me)...I am sure this is not AF
GL :hugs:


----------



## smiley330

ptntly wtg - I'm sooo pleased AF has not shown up today for you, all those things sound like pretty strong preg symptoms - Really hope you are about to get that bfp, FX!! 

Thanks hun, I think it's just too much to be Ov "spotting" - I don't know, will see how tomorrow goes I suppose. 

Good luck ladies, there's going to be some bfp's coming very soon :flower:

x x x


----------



## LoloShells

Beauty- she's due today if I'm gonna have a 28 day cycle. I've always had 28 until a couple cycles ago all of a sudden I had a 32 day cycle. Of course this was a first for me so I was just sure I was pg. But no she showed. The next was 30 days, so if it was winding back down to my normal cycle then she'd show today. She's not gonna though cuz I always spot the night before and nothing last night. I still don't feel pregnant though so I'm just gonna give her awhile to show her face. Not getting my hopes up. Hope she stays away for you!


----------



## kytti

This is our 3rd cycle TTC and we've just started the SMEP plan! I'm on CD 11 so more BD tomorrow! :happydance:

I also just got a darker line than the past few days on my OPK so I should get my surge in 2 days or less!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Beauty2

Lolo - I'm with you, doll! I've just given up. I just want to know either way already...Ugh! 

Kytti - welcome!!! SMEP plan is fun as long as you don't 'burn' yourself out! Or maybe that's just me :blush: You will enjoy these ladies as they are very informative and sweet :hugs: GL this cycle!! And lots and lots of :dust: your way!! FX for you! 

Smiley - I sometimes 'spot' during Ov too. Happened in May...not sure if it's normal or if it means no Ov but I know 2weeks later the real AF came so; don't worry. Just :sex: if you can as much as you can so you can cover you bases. GL and :dust: to you!! FX for you!! 

I just want to go to bed :sad2:!!!


----------



## kytti

Thanks so much beauty! We're holding out pretty well so far! :thumbup: Although it's the 3 days in a row coming up I'm worried about. :haha:


----------



## ptntly wtg

Update: :witch: showed her ugly face so i am out this month:cry:...i kind of expected it even though i was having some weird symptoms but i always look too far into everything during the tww....well here is to next month...time for some :wine: 
Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## kytti

So.. I'm on CD 11 and I'm not suppose to BD again until tomorrow if going by the SMEP but I have quite a decent line on my OPK.. it is not a positive but it's almost there! I feel like I should just BD tonight even though I'd be messing up the plan! What should I do!? My OPK may be positive by tomorrow evening, Thursday at the latest with the way the line is looking. I had barely no line yesterday and now it is definitely there! Help! :pop:


----------



## lala1214

Hi ladies, I love to join in!

This is my first month trying SMEP, ok, trying much at all... We started TTC#1 last month, but really slacked off in the BD dept. :sleep:

Tomorrow (Wed) is CD8 and I've got my IC OPKs ready. I actually started testing Monday evening because I just couldn't resist... anyway, tonight's was darker so fx!

What time(s) of day do you think is best to test?

:flower: and :dust: to all!!


----------



## angelzye

Lolo - hope :witch stays away...

My Ov date was 14th and we did BD on 15 as we had an in-laws related fight on 14th ..:( hope we caught the egg as its supposed to last 24 hours


----------



## kbkb

ptntly wtg said:


> smiley330 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya!!
> 
> Beauty2 - That does sound like it could be IB - FX!! That's really exciting! And always a good sign that AF has stayed away :D Hope this means a bfp is on it's way!
> 
> Well I am having a very confusing day, I thought I was 1dpo, but when I went to the toilet this morn had some brown cm - basically thought the witch was on her way (making my cycle this month the most mental it has ever been) - Very down, and had a bit of a cry. But now it has almost stopped... I don't know. I'm clinging on to the tiniest bit of hope that it's not AF, but this is pretty much how AF always starts for me. I also get lower back ache around her visit, and i've got that too.
> 
> So yeh, I am in ttc limbo. I don't like it very much!
> 
> x x x x x
> 
> This always used to happen to me during ov time...i think it has something to do with the drop in estrogen....it is normal to have light brown/reddish spotting during midcycle (at least that is what my doc told me)...I am sure this is not AF
> GL :hugs:Click to expand...


Smiley :hugs: to you, :thumbup: If you have been BD'ing since CD8, then the spotting on CD16 could be OV or IB as well....dont lose heart, even if the cycle is looking a bit :wacko: right now

Very exciting time on the thread, fx for all you lovely ladies -hoping for a ton of big fat positives :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## LoloShells

I wish af would just show. I'm sick of the sore boobs that clomid has caused.


----------



## smiley330

Good Morning All :flower:

Ptntly wtg - Oh I'm sooo sorry lovely, :hugs: I really thought this was your month. Hope you enjoyed your wine :flower: 

kytti - Welcome, good luck for this month! I think smep has great success as long as you follow it to the letter, (a lot of us have not quite been doing it properly this month) - though if you want to put in an extra bd i'm sure it wont hurt! Good luck. 

lala1214 - Hello :flower: - I test in the morning, and when it starts getting close to what I think is ov day then I test twice a day. I have a short surge so would miss it if I only tested once a day! Good luck!

angelzye - So are you in the tww now? Good luck!! hope you get that bfp :D

kbkb - thanks hun, we haven't really been following smep so haven't been bd'ing since cd8 like we should have. We bd'd cd7, 12, 14, 15 - should have done more between 7 and 12!! 

Beauty2 - Any sign of AF? ....... or a test? :D

How everyone else today? What's the news?

AFM - No more spotting (at the moment) I really don't know what's going on. I'm hoping that's it, but it feels like it's gonna start back up again any time!! 

x x x x x


----------



## LoloShells

cm is light pink this morning so af will be in full swing tomorrow. Had a good cry. Trying to decide if we'll keep on trucking, or if its time to put it to bed.


----------



## Beauty2

Dear :witch:

Unfortunately, you are not invited to this TTC party!! 

Please stay as far away as possible!

Thank you!! 

Beauty 

:haha: just thought I&#8217;d give it a try for all of us!!! :haha: 

Kytti &#8211; have a ball! It won&#8217;t hurt to BD one extra day. I&#8217;ve heard conflicting recommendations about this but I believe the more you try the better off you&#8217;ll be. 

Ptntly &#8211; I&#8217;m so sorry the :witch: showed up!!! Ugh! She sucks!!! Go get &#8216;em next cycle!! Here&#8217;s a little :dust:

Lala &#8211; Welcome!!! You&#8217;ll love here!! GL this cycle! :dust: to you! 

Angelyze &#8211; I hope you caught the eggy! GL! :dust: 

Smiley &#8211; No sign of AF yet. I&#8217;ve had some dull twinges/cramps (more twinges) today and some CM but not a lot. However, I still feel like AF is coming. I don&#8217;t trust the :witch:! I&#8217;m still going to wait until at least Friday to see if she shows. Anyhoo, so glad you&#8217;re not spotting any more!! Yay!!! Now you can get down to business!!! :winkwink: 

Lolo &#8211; I&#8217;m sooo sorry!!! Little pink spot is probably your sign that AF is coming huh? I&#8217;m still going to keep my hopes up for you! I want this for you very bad!!! FX!!!! 

Have a great day, ladies!!!! :flower:


----------



## LoloShells

Beauty- thank you, that's sweet. But yes, she's def coming. Hope she's planning to stay away for you.


----------



## smiley330

Beauty2 said:


> Smiley  No sign of AF yet. Ive had some dull twinges/cramps (more twinges) today and some CM but not a lot. However, I still feel like AF is coming. I dont trust the :witch:! Im still going to wait until at least Friday to see if she shows. Anyhoo, so glad youre not spotting any more!! Yay!!! Now you can get down to business!!! :winkwink:

Woohoo to no AF!!! :happydance:


----------



## kytti

OUCH! O cramps! Still no positive OPK yet. I'm on CD 12... we BD'd on CD 8, 10, and will do it again tonight! I think I might get a positive on the OPK tomorrow! If so, it's about to be a BDpalooza!!!!!


----------



## angelzye

smiley330 and beauty2 - Keeping my fingers crossed...Shooooo AF

this tww is driving me crazy...and to top it a co-worker was like "oh!! we r speculating that u r preg"...How I wish to slap all these ppl...sorry I had to vent it out


----------



## ptntly wtg

smiley330 said:


> Beauty2 said:
> 
> 
> Smiley  No sign of AF yet. Ive had some dull twinges/cramps (more twinges) today and some CM but not a lot. However, I still feel like AF is coming. I dont trust the :witch:! Im still going to wait until at least Friday to see if she shows. Anyhoo, so glad youre not spotting any more!! Yay!!! Now you can get down to business!!! :winkwink:
> 
> Woohoo to no AF!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

i am so glad that the spotting has finished and no AF...FX for you sweetie!!! :hugs:


----------



## ptntly wtg

Beauty2 said:


> Dear :witch:
> 
> Unfortunately, you are not invited to this TTC party!!
> 
> Please stay as far away as possible!
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Beauty
> 
> :haha: just thought Id give it a try for all of us!!! :haha:
> 
> Kytti  have a ball! It wont hurt to BD one extra day. Ive heard conflicting recommendations about this but I believe the more you try the better off youll be.
> 
> Ptntly  Im so sorry the :witch: showed up!!! Ugh! She sucks!!! Go get em next cycle!! Heres a little :dust:
> 
> Lala  Welcome!!! Youll love here!! GL this cycle! :dust: to you!
> 
> Angelyze  I hope you caught the eggy! GL! :dust:
> 
> Smiley  No sign of AF yet. Ive had some dull twinges/cramps (more twinges) today and some CM but not a lot. However, I still feel like AF is coming. I dont trust the :witch:! Im still going to wait until at least Friday to see if she shows. Anyhoo, so glad youre not spotting any more!! Yay!!! Now you can get down to business!!! :winkwink:
> 
> Lolo  Im sooo sorry!!! Little pink spot is probably your sign that AF is coming huh? Im still going to keep my hopes up for you! I want this for you very bad!!! FX!!!!
> 
> Have a great day, ladies!!!! :flower:

So any news...i hope she stays away for you!!!! FX FX FX!!! :winkwink:


----------



## kbkb

Ptnly wtg-so sorry the :witch:showed.....:grr: how's that for a crazy smiley....just discovered it ! Certain- is everything OK? You keeping well?

FX for everyone else :dust:


----------



## Beauty2

Hello Ladies!!

I hope we are all doing well!!!

Smiley &#8211; how&#8217;s it going? Anymore spotting? Are you getting your BD days in? :happydance: 

Ptntly &#8211; thanks so much, doll!! :hugs: How are you? Gearing up for this cycle?? Let&#8217;s get that bfp!! :ninja: 

Lolo &#8211; is AF in full swing yet? I really hope not but if so then you can focus on the next cycle! Don&#8217;t give up!! :flower: 

Kbkb & Certain &#8211; I hope the babies are doing well in there!! And I hope you are too!! It&#8217;s boiling in Chicago right now!! Ugh!! :devil: 

Angelzye &#8211; how&#8217;s the 2ww going? I hope you&#8217;re getting a bunch of preggo symptoms!! :dust: 

Kytti &#8211; get your smiley face yet? Have fun!! :winkwink: 

AFM &#8211; still no news&#8230;.no AF, no test, no nothing except for a bit of CM where I think AF is coming (every now and then) and twinges. They have increased dramatically. This morning I had a lot of pain in my right hip. What&#8217;s that all about?? :shrug: I hope it doesn&#8217;t mean an ectopic! I know&#8230;I know, I should :test: but I&#8217;m just so nervous. I promise I will test on Friday for sure! I gave into temptation and went to the dollar store yesterday to buy a cheapie HPT and they were all out! :sad2: However, you wouldn&#8217;t believe how many opk&#8217;s they had! Ugh! Now to find another place that sales cheap hpt&#8217;s before my Amazon order comes in on Monday. Any suggestions??? Keep you updated&#8230;.seems to be looking really good!


----------



## LoloShells

Yeah, she's here. :(


----------



## Beauty2

Lolo - I'm so sorry, doll!! :hugs: Enjoy some :wine: and relax this weekend!


----------



## MrsFX

Feeling a bit naughty cos I have just lurked for a while but I really have nothing to say. Again this month I am symptomless. 

Sorry to u ladies who have had an unwelcome visit from the undesirable Aunty. 

Smiley. The spotty sounds promising. Gl.


----------



## smiley330

MrsFX - Thanks hun - still not really sure what's occcuring but im sure i'll know soon enoug! What date is AF due for you? 

Beauty2 - Yay! Testing tomorrow!! I will be lurking so if you could test as SOON as possible and update us as SOON as possible - that would be great :D - good luck, have a feeling you will be telling us good news :flower:

AFM - Not a whole lot! A bit of a made up crampy type ache, but that's it. I would like to fast forward to next weekend!!

x x x x


----------



## MrsFX

I will be due next Wednesday I think. I have a good friend who is trying too and due soon. We have vowed not to test. First one who does before af due has to buy the other a test!


----------



## smiley330

MrsFX said:


> I will be due next Wednesday I think. I have a good friend who is trying too and due soon. We have vowed not to test. First one who does before af due has to buy the other a test!

Oh this is a very good idea!! :D


----------



## Beauty2

Oh Smiley! :hugs: I feel the same way right about now! I will definitely keep you posted as soon as I hear and post a few pics either way. Keep your fingers crossed!! So far it's looking good but no celebrating just yet.

Oh, btw, very cute baby!!! So darling!!


----------



## Emma11511

fingers crossed for OH's little men catching the egg some time soon! So badly longing for a baby!


----------



## kytti

CD 13 and no positive OPK yet. ](*,) Last month I had a positive OPK at CD 14... I've had lots of cramps though and we're not due to BD today unless a positive OPK. I BETTER not be missing an opportunity dangit! :growlmad: DH said he'd rather wait until tomorrow if I don't get a positive OPK since we just BD'd last night and are suppose to BD 3 days in a row once I get the positive. He thinks 4-5 days in a row will be too much. Sigh. :cry:


----------



## babyb54

Glad I'm not the only one that worries about that kytti! I feel like O is imminent, but don't have previous cycles to base on so I'm not confident.. But I AM worried that I'll get my +opk the day after one of our days off.. Which is a silly worry, I'm sure. I mean, that would still be just fine for baby making, right? :wacko: I need to make sure not to burn DH out before it really matters! Haha. But I can't help it, the more O signs I get the more often I want to bd!


----------



## Beauty2

So I gave into temptation and took a CB digi test. Guess what?? :bfn:!!!! :cry:


----------



## LoloShells

Beauty2 said:


> So I gave into temptation and took a CB digi test. Guess what?? :bfn:!!!! :cry:

Aw man :( I'm sorry :cry:

Perhaps a funny story would cheer you up a little? 
So I go to the doctor today to get more clomid. I take my opks with me, all taped together in a nice little line, just in case he wants to see them as proof that there was no positive. He didn't ask for them so whatever. On the way home I decide that my af cramps are getting too severe and I know once I get home I will not want to cook. So I stop at you local taco joint for some 2 for 1 tacos for me and hubby. I order. She gives me my total. I whip out my wallet. When I did this, my neatly taped, previously peed on opks came flying out, slid across the counter, and landed on the floor. On HER side of the counter. Oh my god, kill me now. I don't think she knew what they were at first, because she bent over quickly and picked them up. Then proceeded to hand them to me, at which point it clicked to her what they were and I was met with a shocked, and rightfully grossed out expression. I quickly shoved them in my purse and retreated, red faced and sufficiently mortified. :blush:
That is the LAST time I put something I peed on, in my purse.


----------



## kbkb

LoloShells said:


> Beauty2 said:
> 
> 
> So I gave into temptation and took a CB digi test. Guess what?? :bfn:!!!! :cry:
> 
> Aw man :( I'm sorry :cry:
> 
> Perhaps a funny story would cheer you up a little?
> So I go to the doctor today to get more clomid. I take my opks with me, all taped together in a nice little line, just in case he wants to see them as proof that there was no positive. He didn't ask for them so whatever. On the way home I decide that my af cramps are getting too severe and I know once I get home I will not want to cook. So I stop at you local taco joint for some 2 for 1 tacos for me and hubby. I order. She gives me my total. I whip out my wallet. When I did this, my neatly taped, previously peed on opks came flying out, slid across the counter, and landed on the floor. On HER side of the counter. Oh my god, kill me now. I don't think she knew what they were at first, because she bent over quickly and picked them up. Then proceeded to hand them to me, at which point it clicked to her what they were and I was met with a shocked, and rightfully grossed out expression. I quickly shoved them in my purse and retreated, red faced and sufficiently mortified. :blush:
> That is the LAST time I put something I peed on, in my purse.Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: Oh my god, LoloShells-you killed me with that story....So sorry for your embarassment, but omg was hilarious


----------



## kbkb

Beauty2 said:


> So I gave into temptation and took a CB digi test. Guess what?? :bfn:!!!! :cry:

Sorry for the bfn Beauty! you still havent a visit from AF, so there's hope:thumbup:


----------



## smiley330

Ah Beauty2 - Noooo! Sorry hun :hugs: but as long as that :witch: stays away you are still in so don't get too down :flower: Maybe the CB digi wasn't sensitive enough? I know they need the most amount of preg hormone out of all of them!

x x x x x x


----------



## kbkb

:wave: smiley!!! Hope no more bleeding??


----------



## smiley330

Hey hun :wave: nope, no more bleeding (hooray!) - so just assuming i'm 4dpo now unless something tells me otherwise! I am still checking with opk's to make sure another surge doesn't come, so far so good. 

How are you? Oooh baby is now a lime :D - getting big! x x x


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> Hey hun :wave: nope, no more bleeding (hooray!) - so just assuming i'm 4dpo now unless something tells me otherwise! I am still checking with opk's to make sure another surge doesn't come, so far so good.
> 
> How are you? Oooh baby is now a lime :D - getting big! x x x

You go, girl!!!!! Now guess its just getting thru this :coffee: 2WW.....
yes, the little egg is now a lime :dance:


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> smiley330 said:
> 
> 
> Hey hun :wave: nope, no more bleeding (hooray!) - so just assuming i'm 4dpo now unless something tells me otherwise! I am still checking with opk's to make sure another surge doesn't come, so far so good.
> 
> How are you? Oooh baby is now a lime :D - getting big! x x x
> 
> You go, girl!!!!! Now guess its just getting thru this :coffee: 2WW.....
> yes, the little egg is now a lime :dance:Click to expand...

Must have your 12 week scan coming up soon! That is going so fast! 

Yep, unfortunately it's now waiting time. On 4dpo today, it's going sooooooo slow! :hissy: I really hope this is the last 2ww (at least for a few years) x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning Darling Ladies!!

Lots of things happening on here :)

Lolo - so sorry about the witch hun :hugs: but your story had me giggling out loud at work...hehe brilliant!! 

Kytti - my DH was the same..couldnt face it lots in a row but dont worry about missing that day...it only needs one near the pos opk as i can show :) Lots of dust to you!! Are you using preseed or softcups etc?

AFM - wow im tired!! Also still getting slight twinges which do worry me a little but i think its normal. My cold seems all cleared up tho :) I have a bit of a dragon for a boss, well i say a bit, i mean a lot and normally her rants go over my head (had 2.5 yrs to get used to them) but today i burst into tears...oppps. If i carry on this way she may start to twig!!
I just cannot wait until the 1st scan...I am also finding it sooo hard not to tell people!! the inlaws, my parents, my sister and 3 colleague/friends know...must keep it at that for now!!

Smiley - glad to hear the spotting stopped..could easily have been ovu bleed :) 

Beauty2 - :hugs: sorry to hear it, but they are really insensitive and its still early days. Lots of luck to you and keep positive :)


----------



## kbkb

:flower: Certain and :grr: to mean boss :devil:

Lolo- sorry for the :witch: hon...Have some :wine: for me! I could down 3 glasses now but I must stay strong! :hissy:


----------



## Beauty2

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Lolo, that is too funny!!!!! Definitely made me feel much better!!! It also taught me a lesson! Thank you for that!! How are you? 

Thanks for the encouragement, ladies! AF still not here. OH and I :sex: last night to get her to come. Let's see what happens next. Still getting tons of twinges. Some near my belly button :shrug: yesterday moring I had a burning type sensation near my right ovary and hip :shrug: I guess I'm just waiting on AF. If she doesn't show by Aug. 1st then I'll go to the doc. 

GL to everyone!!! :dust:


----------



## Beauty2

Well, ladies, I guess :sex: last night worked because I just saw a spot. I'm sure the :witch: will be in full swing very soon. I guess I'll have a nice big full glass of :wine: think weekend! :cry: 

GL to everyone this cycle!!! Here's some :dust:!!!!


----------



## ptntly wtg

MrsFX said:


> I will be due next Wednesday I think. I have a good friend who is trying too and due soon. We have vowed not to test. First one who does before af due has to buy the other a test!

love that deal...hilarious...GL!


----------



## ptntly wtg

Beauty2 said:


> Well, ladies, I guess :sex: last night worked because I just saw a spot. I'm sure the :witch: will be in full swing very soon. I guess I'll have a nice big full glass of :wine: think weekend! :cry:
> 
> GL to everyone this cycle!!! Here's some :dust:!!!!

sorry sweetie...luckily it is the weekend so you can have plenty of :wine:...cheers and on to the next month!!!!


----------



## ptntly wtg

kbkb said:


> Ptnly wtg-so sorry the :witch:showed.....:grr: how's that for a crazy smiley....just discovered it ! Certain- is everything OK? You keeping well?
> 
> FX for everyone else :dust:

thanks...loving your new found symbols..lol....there is always next month...how r u feeling???? how is your little lime?? :hugs:


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies!! Im totally feelin out of it cos my bloody laptop is broken!! How is everyone? 

Smiley - thats really good that the spotting stopped! Heres hoping this is ur month!!

Beauty- sorry that the witch is on her way...but that glass of winr sure sounds like a plan! 

Afm - fiiiinally got my +opk today! Woohoo! So lots of bd'ing for us over the weekend!! Reallh hope this doss it for us! Ive not been as stressed this cycle cos brandons birthday is in 4 weeks so thats been keeping me distracted! 

Hope u are all good and arent forgettin about me! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Beauty2

Hey ladies!

Small update: AF is here!! That :witch:!!! Ugh!!! Oh well... :sadangel: Anyhoo, I'm trying to decide if we are going to continue or give it a break. I know, this is only our first month trying....I told you I'm a chicken! Anyhoo, since my new tests are coming on Monday I'll order some OPK's and a BBT and get this thing done the right way!! Give me my darn :baby:!!!! 

GL to the ladies who are still in the game!! And here's to us losers! :wine: :hugs: Much better luck next/this month!! Cheers!!! 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## LoloShells

Beauty- glad I could give you a chuckle :) so sorry bout the :witch: 

I read that 85% of couples will take up to a year to conceive. We only have a 20% chance of conceiving each month, and even that is only when everything goes perfectly. The numbers are stacked against us. As this is your first failed cycle, I would definitely keep going. I'm on my 15th cycle, so I'm discouraged, but you have many more ahead of you that could be the one you need.


----------



## smiley330

So sorry the witch got u hun!! The first day of AF always makes me feel down and ready to give up, but I promise, give it a couple days and you will be ready and armed to take on another cycle and you will get that bfp!! Hope you enjoy your wine this weekend :flower: x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Beauty2 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Small update: AF is here!! That :witch:!!! Ugh!!! Oh well... :sadangel: Anyhoo, I'm trying to decide if we are going to continue or give it a break. I know, this is only our first month trying....I told you I'm a chicken! Anyhoo, since my new tests are coming on Monday I'll order some OPK's and a BBT and get this thing done the right way!! Give me my darn :baby:!!!!
> 
> GL to the ladies who are still in the game!! And here's to us losers! :wine: :hugs: Much better luck next/this month!! Cheers!!!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Sorry to hear that :hugs: dont give up!! It will happen, i know its horrid getting the witch but enjoy the perks for a week (wine, pate, cheese- I already miss bire!!) and then get back on it :) I def reccommend softcups :)


----------



## LoloShells

Afm- found a lump in my right armpit. Going to see gp today.


----------



## mrs stru

My mind must've been playing tricks on me. :witch: did not materialise even though I had a small spot yesterday at cd21. Just hope it's a good sign. Off on holiday in a few hours so hope she stays away for another week!


----------



## gardenofedens

I'll join since we're trying it this way this month! We're also using Soy Isoflaves this month too...

CD12 today, assume I'll be testing somewhere around 8/10.


----------



## kytti

CD 14 and a positive OPK! WOO! We did the BD today with preseed and that stuff is quite funky! In a good way. :thumbup: We'll get in more BD'ing over the weekend! Looks like I'll officially be in the 2ww come Monday! :wohoo:


----------



## Beauty2

Oh, Lolo! I hope it's nothing serious!! :hugs: Can you keep us posted?? I'll be praying for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## LoloShells

Thank you beauty, I saw my gp and she said it was just a swollen lymph node, and gave me a quick round of antibiotics- whew! :yipee:


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Hey ladies! AF got me and I am now on CD5. I'm not upset about it though. I had a feeling it wasn't my month being that I barely had any ewcm. I bought some grapefruit juice that I am going to start drinking here in a few days and I started temping this month too but I don't think it will be very accurate since I wake up a million times a night. I used to have 26 day cycles and this time I started my period on day 28 so does that mean I have 27 or 28 day cycles?


----------



## gardenofedens

ick - good luck with the grapefruit juice. I tried it and it was the nastiest stuff EVER!! If I don't get a bfp this cycle, I'm going to add the cold medicine since I've heard both Robitussin and Mucinex can crazily increase CM amounts if you get the right one....

:dust: to you


----------



## LoloShells

Ew grapefruit juice. I mistook a glass of grapefruit juice for orange juice once when I was little. I've never been able to stomach it since.


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I heard it was nasty too but I figure I can always add sugar to it? I got the ruby red kind...suppose to not be as nasty.


----------



## smiley330

Hello ladies!!

How are we all doing? Hope you're all enjoying the sunshine today :D

Lolo - glad to hear it was nothing serious, hopefully the antibitotics get to work fast!

Beauty2 - how are you hun? Feeling positive and ready to get that bfp next cycle I hope!

MrsFX - Hope you are well? How close are you to testing? Got to be coming up!! Good luck hun - will be keeping my F firmly X!

Certain - Hows your little bean? Have you managed to not tell anyone else? I bet it's so difficult not to jsut tell everyone!! Hope morning sickness is staying away!

Steph - How are you? Hope you have been getting in lots of bd'ing ready for the tww! And can you fix your latptop please - I miss you!!! 

kytti - Sounds like you've been doing as much as you can, almost time to sit back in the tww and wait for that lovely bfp!!

MustangGTgirl - Sorry the witch got you hun, hope this cycle brings better luck. I think that would mean you are on 27 day cycles as AF should be day 1 of the next cycle. I think if you can get pink grapefruit juice this is not as bitter as the regular one :D

Nothing to report from me, just sitting pretty at 6dpo. Hoping for some undeniable preg symptoms but not really getting any!! Lots of :dust: to everyone!

x x x x x


----------



## MrsFX

Hey. I'm on cd25. According to dates I have a 26-28 day cycle. I think I am due af on Tuesday. I have no symptoms so anticipating her and the broom stick. I will test Weds/thurs. 

Want a positive sooooooo bad. 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## kytti

...I hate SMEP right now? :cry:

We started the BD on CD 8 as per the plan and I USUALLY O at CD 14 so I thought, no big deal! WRONG! :nope: The past two days I got what I THOUGHT were positive OPKs. WRONG AGAIN! :growlmad: Today I got an extremely dark OPK.. the test line showed up before the control line and was 5x as dark! UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YET AGAIN.. this month, we started the BD WAY too early and did not do it as much when it counted. :brat: The weird thing though.. my temp this morning did a HUGE spike. Yesterday AM it was 96.50 and this morning it was 97.58!!! I was SURE the egg popped out but the OPK today clearly shows a HUGE surge which means the egg probably hadn't came out yet. Insert a lot of profanity here. :evil: So we BD'd CD 8, 10, 12, 14, 15, 16 with a positive OPK today, CD 16. I think we did it WAY too much too early, this happened last month and I got a :bfn: and I know it's because we used up too much of the swimmers too early. I = disappointed. ](*,) We will BD once more tonight even though DH doesn't have much left in him, literally and physically. This stinks.... I guess it will be on to month 4 for us. Joy. Next month I will NOT start BD'ing at CD 8. More like CD 10 or 11!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dohh:


----------



## LoloShells

Kytti, I'm sorry, that's frustrating. Maybe you'd be better off with smiley face opks if youre gonna stick to SMEP?


----------



## kytti

Lolo (lovely pic by the way), the smiley digis are just too expensive for me with the way I go through OPKs. For next month I am just going to assume my O range anywhere from 11-16 days... and start testing at CD 10 or 11 and BD every other day from that point. I am mad. Maybe the BD tonight will do the trick. My temp spiked so high this morning though, I'm confused.


----------



## lala1214

:wave: Thanks for the warm welcome!

Lolo-Glad to hear everything turned out ok. I had one of those once too and it sure did hurt! I hope it doesn't last long.

MustangGirl & Beauty2 :hugs: I suggest adding a little red grape juice ...it's my goto for covering up yucky flavors.

Certain-Congrats! I hope time flies so you can share you news! :happydance:

MrsFX and Smiley- FX for a BFP soon!

Garden and Kytti-We're pretty close to CBs! I'm on CD 12 today, AF expected on 8/11... I'm going to try to hold out until then.

Kytti-I'm sorry you're frustrated. :flower: I'm trying the IC OPKs for the first time this month and got one today where half the control line is darker than the other half... and the test line matches the lighter half. :shrug:

AFM-CD 12. Unfortunately we were traveling this weekend and missed BD on CD 10 as a result. Back into the groove tonight! :winkwink: Oh, and my tube of Pre-Seed got placed in a bag in the bed of the truck in 105 degree weather. :dohh: Think I'm going to spring for another tube just in case.

:dust: to all!


----------



## kytti

My Ovulation Chart

Here is my chart, btw.... with the temp dip yesterday and spike today I had to of ovulated... what is with the dang surge this afternoon then!? CRAPTASTIC is what it is!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! One more BD tonight and we are D O N E!


----------



## seb89

ADD ME TO THE :BFP: LIST!!! sooooo excited!! Just got a digital pregnant today!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Are we going to start an August testing list? My next period is due on the 15th but haven't decided when I am going to test yet.


----------



## Jemma0717

I am going to try this, add me to the list!


----------



## CertainTurton

seb89 said:


> ADD ME TO THE :BFP: LIST!!! sooooo excited!! Just got a digital pregnant today!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! So so happy for you! welcome to the bump club! :happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:
How many dpo are you? got any symptoms?


----------



## CertainTurton

Weclome Jemma :hi: Good luck!

MustangGTgirl - yes I will start to add dates if you like, you are right it might be easier to do it by month...I will change it around when i have a mo :) Sorry to hear about the :witch: but great to see the positive attitude!

Kytti - sorry you a frustrated with SMEP, it does get a bit much sometimes. Maybe try a more relaxed approach. Its a shame you cant get the digis they are so helpful. Have you looked on ebay maybe? 

Smiley and MrsFX - keep us updated on any symptoms :)

kbkb -whens your 12 week scan? how you feeling?

AFM- not much change, a bit windy :blush: and tired. Also pretty sore boobs (and they are getting bigger!!) but no real nausea yet :) still early days. I am finding it soo hard not to tell people. We have told parents, and my sister. I have also told 2 friends (who are also colleagues) as its good for someone at work to know (and i have to tell someone!!). I have also told my cousin as she has a 18mth old and knew we were TTC - were quite close so its nice to have someone to check things out with :)


----------



## MrsFX

Certain: it must be the biggest secret ever. I have no symptoms to report. First 9 months of trying I had every symptom under the sun but last 3 months nothing. A bit of pre-af tightening. Af due in the next 3 days. Not testing until Thursday but shouldn't think it will be that long.


----------



## kytti

Certain - I have not looked on eBay. I am just so over it I don't want to do anything next month. :(

1 DPO here (I think)... I'm testing around 8/3 if I don't see spotting beforehand which I likely will. I spot 2 or 3 days before AF every month. AF is due 8/5 or 8/6. I have 25 pregnancy tests to waste so why not.


----------



## kbkb

CertainTurton said:


> Weclome Jemma :hi: Good luck!
> 
> MustangGTgirl - yes I will start to add dates if you like, you are right it might be easier to do it by month...I will change it around when i have a mo :) Sorry to hear about the :witch: but great to see the positive attitude!
> 
> Kytti - sorry you a frustrated with SMEP, it does get a bit much sometimes. Maybe try a more relaxed approach. Its a shame you cant get the digis they are so helpful. Have you looked on ebay maybe?
> 
> Smiley and MrsFX - keep us updated on any symptoms :)
> 
> kbkb -whens your 12 week scan? how you feeling?
> 
> AFM- not much change, a bit windy :blush: and tired. Also pretty sore boobs (and they are getting bigger!!) but no real nausea yet :) still early days. I am finding it soo hard not to tell people. We have told parents, and my sister. I have also told 2 friends (who are also colleagues) as its good for someone at work to know (and i have to tell someone!!). I have also told my cousin as she has a 18mth old and knew we were TTC - were quite close so its nice to have someone to check things out with :)

Hello and welcome everyone new :wave: :flower:!!
SMEP works and how, keep the faith all!
MrsFX- i love your deal with your friend about the tests...What a cool way to stay honest :dohh: - praying hard for you -probably no symptoms is a really good omen!
Congrats SEB! :bfp: :bfp: such great news
Certain-My bbs are HUGE. gone from 34a to 35-36 i am sure...every bra's so tight! hugely burpy :evil: :blush: but not sick anymore...so kind of glad.but being preggers does your digestion no favours, I'll say that much for sure :ignore: :brat: :sadangel:

MY 12 week scan is thursday!


----------



## smiley330

hello!! 

Certain - that's good you are dodging the moring sickness so far!!

kytti - Sorry you are fed up hun, I know exactly how you feel. This was me last month - didn't ov until like CD20 and had been going since CD8 - I was going crazy!!! But you do seem to have covered a lot of your bases so don't feel down, in with a great chance of getting your bfp!

Jemma0717 - Welcome! What CD are you on now? Good luck!!

lala1214 - I wouldnt worry about missing one day, just get back into it when you can! Do you know when you are due to Ov?

AFM - Nothing to report, 7dpo today and driving myself CRAZY!

x x x x


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> MY 12 week scan is thursday!

DAAAAA sooo exciting!!! Can't wait to hear how it went / see some cute scan pics! Enjoy it hun, it's amazing :D x x x


----------



## kytti

Thanks smiley! I need the encouragement right now!!!


----------



## kbkb

7 dpo, Smiley-ooooooh we're in the business end of the TWW....getting there! when you gonna POAS? :haha:


----------



## Beauty2

Hello Ladies!!

It&#8217;s only been a few days but oh how I&#8217;ve missed you guys. I have been stalking, though :winkwink: 

Lolo &#8211; beautiful pics!!! They are lovely!!! I do realize now that the odds are against us to conceive. That sucks! It&#8217;s amazing that I have my daughter now and got pregnant in less than 12 hours. I guess when it&#8217;s meant to be nothing can stop it! Keep your head up, doll! Your time is definitely coming!!! Also, I&#8217;m glad it was nothing serious with the &#8216;lump&#8217; and now you can get back to focusing on your future!! Lots and lots of :dust:!!!!! FX!!!! 

Certain &#8211; so glad you and baby are doing well!!! I see those symptoms are starting to kick in! That&#8217;s great news!! I know you can&#8217;t wait to tell people the greatest news but just a little while long that shout it from the rooftop!!! 

Kbkb &#8211; scan on Thursday?? YAY!!!! So happy for you!!!! GL!! I hope everything goes well!!!! Glad to see you and baby doing well!!!! 

Smiley &#8211; I&#8217;m doing well. I&#8217;m staying positive but I think we are reducing our status to NTNP at least for a couple of months. I need not to stress&#8230;.have too much going on. Mostly work related but I need to relax for a little while. I hope you get some preggo symptoms really soon followed by that bfp!!! Bring it on home this month!!!! GL, doll!!!!! FX!!! 

Seb89 &#8211; Congratulations!!!!!! YAY!!!!! :bfp: :bfp:!!!! I&#8217;m so happy for you!!! Happy & Healthy 9 months to you and baby!!! Did you have any early preggo symptoms you&#8217;d care to share?? 

Mustang &#8211; Sorry the :witch: got ya! :sad1: GL this cycle!!! Glad to see you back!! Yea, I believe your cycle did change. My last two cycles have been 30 days from 28 so I guess I&#8217;ve changed too. GL with the grapefruit juice!!! :thumbup: 

Kyatti &#8211; I&#8217;m so sorry your frustrated!! It is a difficult process and some of us just nail it right away and others&#8230;.well it takes a little longer. Hang in there, doll!!! You&#8217;ll get your chance soon!!! GL!! FX!!! :hugs: 

MrsFX &#8211; any sign of AF yet? I hope she stays away!! :dust: 

Lala &#8211; GL this cycle!!! I hope you catch that eggy!!! :dust: 

All new ladies &#8211; Welcome!!! :wave: You&#8217;ll love it here!! Everyone is so nice and supportive!!! It&#8217;s wonderful!!! GL this cycle!!! 

AFM &#8211; As mentioned earlier, we&#8217;re just NTNP for a few months (if I can). OH is excited to keep trying&#8230;ugh!!! I need to relax!! Anyhoo, maybe relaxation will work. We&#8217;ll probably still get our share of :sex: in this month but not stress!! In a few months we&#8217;ll be back in the swing of things and I&#8217;ll be using all of the tools to maximize my bfp chance! :thumbup: But hopefully I won&#8217;t have to :winkwink: 

Baby :dust: to all!!!! GL ladies! Let&#8217;s get those bfp&#8217;s!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## kytti

Thanks Beauty! I hope I still have a chance. FX for me and FX for everyone here waiting for their BFP... I sure am tired of seeing BFNs :(


----------



## kbkb

Beauty2 said:


> Hello Ladies!!
> 
> Its only been a few days but oh how Ive missed you guys. I have been stalking, though :winkwink:
> 
> Lolo  beautiful pics!!! They are lovely!!! I do realize now that the odds are against us to conceive. That sucks! Its amazing that I have my daughter now and got pregnant in less than 12 hours. I guess when its meant to be nothing can stop it! Keep your head up, doll! Your time is definitely coming!!! Also, Im glad it was nothing serious with the lump and now you can get back to focusing on your future!! Lots and lots of :dust:!!!!! FX!!!!
> 
> Certain  so glad you and baby are doing well!!! I see those symptoms are starting to kick in! Thats great news!! I know you cant wait to tell people the greatest news but just a little while long that shout it from the rooftop!!!
> 
> Kbkb  scan on Thursday?? YAY!!!! So happy for you!!!! GL!! I hope everything goes well!!!! Glad to see you and baby doing well!!!!
> 
> Smiley  Im doing well. Im staying positive but I think we are reducing our status to NTNP at least for a couple of months. I need not to stress.have too much going on. Mostly work related but I need to relax for a little while. I hope you get some preggo symptoms really soon followed by that bfp!!! Bring it on home this month!!!! GL, doll!!!!! FX!!!
> 
> Seb89  Congratulations!!!!!! YAY!!!!! :bfp: :bfp:!!!! Im so happy for you!!! Happy & Healthy 9 months to you and baby!!! Did you have any early preggo symptoms youd care to share??
> 
> Mustang  Sorry the :witch: got ya! :sad1: GL this cycle!!! Glad to see you back!! Yea, I believe your cycle did change. My last two cycles have been 30 days from 28 so I guess Ive changed too. GL with the grapefruit juice!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Kyatti  Im so sorry your frustrated!! It is a difficult process and some of us just nail it right away and others.well it takes a little longer. Hang in there, doll!!! Youll get your chance soon!!! GL!! FX!!! :hugs:
> 
> MrsFX  any sign of AF yet? I hope she stays away!! :dust:
> 
> Lala  GL this cycle!!! I hope you catch that eggy!!! :dust:
> 
> All new ladies  Welcome!!! :wave: Youll love it here!! Everyone is so nice and supportive!!! Its wonderful!!! GL this cycle!!!
> 
> AFM  As mentioned earlier, were just NTNP for a few months (if I can). OH is excited to keep tryingugh!!! I need to relax!! Anyhoo, maybe relaxation will work. Well probably still get our share of :sex: in this month but not stress!! In a few months well be back in the swing of things and Ill be using all of the tools to maximize my bfp chance! :thumbup: But hopefully I wont have to :winkwink:
> 
> Baby :dust: to all!!!! GL ladies! Lets get those bfps!!!!! :happydance:


I think taking it easy did work for Certain, definitely a good idea for you -esp if you're feeling stressed.....NTNP would be fun...hope you catch the eggy in that phase, would be so exciting!


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> 7 dpo, Smiley-ooooooh we're in the business end of the TWW....getting there! when you gonna POAS? :haha:

I know, starting to get into the dpo that really matter!! Haha, well, I originally said in my journal that I wasn't gonna test until AF due... maybe even just wait and see if she shows up whilst on hol, then if i'm luck enough for her to stay away i'd test when we got home. However... I really do enjoy poas, so not sure how much longer I can go without breaking the seal for this cycle. 

Beauty2 - Glad you are feeling better hun, it is very stressful this ttc thing, so maybe a more relaxed ntnp approach will be nice for you. This month was meant to be my relaxed approach to ttc, but here I am, far from relaxed about the whole thing again! 

x x x


----------



## Mrs_Nesbit

Count me in ladies... 
OH will think all his birthdays have come at once this month!


----------



## smiley330

Mrs_Nesbit said:


> Count me in ladies...
> OH will think all his birthdays have come at once this month!

:haha: Good luck :flower: x x x


----------



## kytti

Since I am a self proclaimed POAS addict I will be POAS around 8/3 if no spotting, for sure.... the past 2 months spotting has shown early which has given me barely any chances to POAS, sniffle.


----------



## seb89

So far I have been a little nauseated, tired, and had to pee more.... but I didn't notice until after the test was positive really, honestly I thought it was going to be another negative month, I am so happy and I can hardly wait to start showing! :)


----------



## seb89

ps. KBKB when I stopped trying so hard it happened so just relax have lots of sex and boom u will be prego before you know it! :)


----------



## Beauty2

Okay, quick question, ladies: I'm on CD4 and although I've decided to take the NTNP approach, I'd like to start temping just to get into the swing of things so; once we start TTC again I'll be a pro. Is it too late to start this cycle? :shrug: Can someone tell me how the temp thing works? :dohh: Just a brief overview is fine if you don't mind. 

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide!! :hugs:


----------



## smiley330

Beauty2 - I don't temp, cuz I was crap at it!! But it is actually pretty easy, you just have to get a bbt thermometer (one that measures temp to 2dp) - then make sure you take your temp at the same time every morning. It has to be the very first thing you do, no getting up, hardly moved etc. I've seen some ladies just set an alarm for like 5am or something then take their temps and go back to sleep. It has to have been after uninterupted sleep as well, like 4-5 hours solid sleeping.... 

Then just put the temps into fertility friend and that does all the analysing for you! x x x


----------



## Beauty2

Uh oh, I guess that's not going to work. I usually don't sleep throughout the night...I always toss and turn and wake up. Ugh! Okay, on to plan B...opk's.

Thanks Smiley!!! :flower:


----------



## MrsFX

Beauty2 I second smiley's overview. I would say cd4 it's not too late. U will get an increase in temp after you ov and a drop before af. 
Good luck.


----------



## LoloShells

Beauty2 said:


> Hello Ladies!!
> 
> It&#8217;s only been a few days but oh how I&#8217;ve missed you guys. I have been stalking, though :winkwink:
> 
> Lolo &#8211; beautiful pics!!! They are lovely!!! I do realize now that the odds are against us to conceive. That sucks! It&#8217;s amazing that I have my daughter now and got pregnant in less than 12 hours. I guess when it&#8217;s meant to be nothing can stop it! Keep your head up, doll! Your time is definitely coming!!! Also, I&#8217;m glad it was nothing serious with the &#8216;lump&#8217; and now you can get back to focusing on your future!! Lots and lots of :dust:!!!!! FX!!!!
> 
> Certain &#8211; so glad you and baby are doing well!!! I see those symptoms are starting to kick in! That&#8217;s great news!! I know you can&#8217;t wait to tell people the greatest news but just a little while long that shout it from the rooftop!!!
> 
> Kbkb &#8211; scan on Thursday?? YAY!!!! So happy for you!!!! GL!! I hope everything goes well!!!! Glad to see you and baby doing well!!!!
> 
> Smiley &#8211; I&#8217;m doing well. I&#8217;m staying positive but I think we are reducing our status to NTNP at least for a couple of months. I need not to stress&#8230;.have too much going on. Mostly work related but I need to relax for a little while. I hope you get some preggo symptoms really soon followed by that bfp!!! Bring it on home this month!!!! GL, doll!!!!! FX!!!
> 
> Seb89 &#8211; Congratulations!!!!!! YAY!!!!! :bfp: :bfp:!!!! I&#8217;m so happy for you!!! Happy & Healthy 9 months to you and baby!!! Did you have any early preggo symptoms you&#8217;d care to share??
> 
> Mustang &#8211; Sorry the :witch: got ya! :sad1: GL this cycle!!! Glad to see you back!! Yea, I believe your cycle did change. My last two cycles have been 30 days from 28 so I guess I&#8217;ve changed too. GL with the grapefruit juice!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Kyatti &#8211; I&#8217;m so sorry your frustrated!! It is a difficult process and some of us just nail it right away and others&#8230;.well it takes a little longer. Hang in there, doll!!! You&#8217;ll get your chance soon!!! GL!! FX!!! :hugs:
> 
> MrsFX &#8211; any sign of AF yet? I hope she stays away!! :dust:
> 
> Lala &#8211; GL this cycle!!! I hope you catch that eggy!!! :dust:
> 
> All new ladies &#8211; Welcome!!! :wave: You&#8217;ll love it here!! Everyone is so nice and supportive!!! It&#8217;s wonderful!!! GL this cycle!!!
> 
> AFM &#8211; As mentioned earlier, we&#8217;re just NTNP for a few months (if I can). OH is excited to keep trying&#8230;ugh!!! I need to relax!! Anyhoo, maybe relaxation will work. We&#8217;ll probably still get our share of :sex: in this month but not stress!! In a few months we&#8217;ll be back in the swing of things and I&#8217;ll be using all of the tools to maximize my bfp chance! :thumbup: But hopefully I won&#8217;t have to :winkwink:
> 
> Baby :dust: to all!!!! GL ladies! Let&#8217;s get those bfp&#8217;s!!!!! :happydance:

Thank you beauty! My wedding photos were quite expensive so I've been putting them everywhere to get my monies worth! I'm sure people are getting sick of them lol 

Good luck with NTNP! I always tell myself I'm gonna not think about it this month. People keep saying "stop trying and it will happen" well if I stop trying we'd never have sex! Lol ok maybe not never but you know what I mean.
I can't help knowing when I ovulate... and that makes me get down to business.*sigh*


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Beauty, I just started temping too this cycle. I also wake up a million times a night but it seems to be working somewhat for me. You can look at my chart if you want.... The first 3 or so temps are crazy because I was waking up at like 5am, 6am, 7am and taking temps so they are scattered. I finally set my phone alarm for 5AM and when it goes off I take my temp, enter it in FF (laptop sleeps with me on my bed) and go back to sleep. The last 2 temps I took were really close to each other so I think it is working! Waiting to see what tomorrow's temps are to see if the whole alarm thing is going to work for me. I apparently have low temps.... my lowest was 96.95 and the temp I took before my period started was close to 98 if not higher.

Anyways, I like temping because atleast I can tell the exact day I ovulated on. I don't think I am going to buy any OPKs this cycle but I found one left when I was cleaning my bathroom so I will take it on CD13 just to see if it is positive.

Last cycle I had positives for 3 days in a row!! I wasn't sure if I ovulated on CD 13 or 14 so it was driving me crazy!!

Anyways, I am excited about this cycle!! I was last cycle too but I got AF anyways even tho I BD'd my ass off. I should ovulate on August 1st and my son's birthday is August 8 so I hope I find out I am pregnant before then! I am pretty sure I will start testing early this cycle too... POAS is just too much fun!

Oh and I am going to drink atleast 80oz of water a day starting tomorrow plus 2 glasses of pure grapefruit juice starting on CD10 and I am also going to start taking Mucinex starting on CD9 just to see if it helps with EWCM. It is so weird but I always got really good amounts of EWCM every cycle but this last one I did not... I never had any actually come out of me, was always just inside so I think that's why I didn't get pregnant. Actually I am fairly positive that is why it did not happen.... in January I was taking a shower and just had massive amounts of it and that night we BD'd one time only (first time unprotected in 3 years) and I got pregnant.


----------



## kbkb

LoloShells said:


> Beauty2 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies!!
> 
> Its only been a few days but oh how Ive missed you guys. I have been stalking, though :winkwink:
> 
> Lolo  beautiful pics!!! They are lovely!!! I do realize now that the odds are against us to conceive. That sucks! Its amazing that I have my daughter now and got pregnant in less than 12 hours. I guess when its meant to be nothing can stop it! Keep your head up, doll! Your time is definitely coming!!! Also, Im glad it was nothing serious with the lump and now you can get back to focusing on your future!! Lots and lots of :dust:!!!!! FX!!!!
> 
> Certain  so glad you and baby are doing well!!! I see those symptoms are starting to kick in! Thats great news!! I know you cant wait to tell people the greatest news but just a little while long that shout it from the rooftop!!!
> 
> Kbkb  scan on Thursday?? YAY!!!! So happy for you!!!! GL!! I hope everything goes well!!!! Glad to see you and baby doing well!!!!
> 
> Smiley  Im doing well. Im staying positive but I think we are reducing our status to NTNP at least for a couple of months. I need not to stress.have too much going on. Mostly work related but I need to relax for a little while. I hope you get some preggo symptoms really soon followed by that bfp!!! Bring it on home this month!!!! GL, doll!!!!! FX!!!
> 
> Seb89  Congratulations!!!!!! YAY!!!!! :bfp: :bfp:!!!! Im so happy for you!!! Happy & Healthy 9 months to you and baby!!! Did you have any early preggo symptoms youd care to share??
> 
> Mustang  Sorry the :witch: got ya! :sad1: GL this cycle!!! Glad to see you back!! Yea, I believe your cycle did change. My last two cycles have been 30 days from 28 so I guess Ive changed too. GL with the grapefruit juice!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Kyatti  Im so sorry your frustrated!! It is a difficult process and some of us just nail it right away and others.well it takes a little longer. Hang in there, doll!!! Youll get your chance soon!!! GL!! FX!!! :hugs:
> 
> MrsFX  any sign of AF yet? I hope she stays away!! :dust:
> 
> Lala  GL this cycle!!! I hope you catch that eggy!!! :dust:
> 
> All new ladies  Welcome!!! :wave: Youll love it here!! Everyone is so nice and supportive!!! Its wonderful!!! GL this cycle!!!
> 
> AFM  As mentioned earlier, were just NTNP for a few months (if I can). OH is excited to keep tryingugh!!! I need to relax!! Anyhoo, maybe relaxation will work. Well probably still get our share of :sex: in this month but not stress!! In a few months well be back in the swing of things and Ill be using all of the tools to maximize my bfp chance! :thumbup: But hopefully I wont have to :winkwink:
> 
> Baby :dust: to all!!!! GL ladies! Lets get those bfps!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Thank you beauty! My wedding photos were quite expensive so I've been putting them everywhere to get my monies worth! I'm sure people are getting sick of them lol
> 
> Good luck with NTNP! I always tell myself I'm gonna not think about it this month. People keep saying "stop trying and it will happen" well if I stop trying we'd never have sex! Lol ok maybe not never but you know what I mean.
> I can't help knowing when I ovulate... and that makes me get down to business.*sigh*Click to expand...

LoloShells- gorgeous pic indeed....love the green wall and white dress against it. And you look like one stunning lady. We'll be happy to see all the pics and admire ...esp if it helps u get your hard earned money's worth :haha:
:flower:


----------



## LoloShells

kbkb said:


> LoloShells said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty2 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies!!
> 
> Its only been a few days but oh how Ive missed you guys. I have been stalking, though :winkwink:
> 
> Lolo  beautiful pics!!! They are lovely!!! I do realize now that the odds are against us to conceive. That sucks! Its amazing that I have my daughter now and got pregnant in less than 12 hours. I guess when its meant to be nothing can stop it! Keep your head up, doll! Your time is definitely coming!!! Also, Im glad it was nothing serious with the lump and now you can get back to focusing on your future!! Lots and lots of :dust:!!!!! FX!!!!
> 
> Certain  so glad you and baby are doing well!!! I see those symptoms are starting to kick in! Thats great news!! I know you cant wait to tell people the greatest news but just a little while long that shout it from the rooftop!!!
> 
> Kbkb  scan on Thursday?? YAY!!!! So happy for you!!!! GL!! I hope everything goes well!!!! Glad to see you and baby doing well!!!!
> 
> Smiley  Im doing well. Im staying positive but I think we are reducing our status to NTNP at least for a couple of months. I need not to stress.have too much going on. Mostly work related but I need to relax for a little while. I hope you get some preggo symptoms really soon followed by that bfp!!! Bring it on home this month!!!! GL, doll!!!!! FX!!!
> 
> Seb89  Congratulations!!!!!! YAY!!!!! :bfp: :bfp:!!!! Im so happy for you!!! Happy & Healthy 9 months to you and baby!!! Did you have any early preggo symptoms youd care to share??
> 
> Mustang  Sorry the :witch: got ya! :sad1: GL this cycle!!! Glad to see you back!! Yea, I believe your cycle did change. My last two cycles have been 30 days from 28 so I guess Ive changed too. GL with the grapefruit juice!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Kyatti  Im so sorry your frustrated!! It is a difficult process and some of us just nail it right away and others.well it takes a little longer. Hang in there, doll!!! Youll get your chance soon!!! GL!! FX!!! :hugs:
> 
> MrsFX  any sign of AF yet? I hope she stays away!! :dust:
> 
> Lala  GL this cycle!!! I hope you catch that eggy!!! :dust:
> 
> All new ladies  Welcome!!! :wave: Youll love it here!! Everyone is so nice and supportive!!! Its wonderful!!! GL this cycle!!!
> 
> AFM  As mentioned earlier, were just NTNP for a few months (if I can). OH is excited to keep tryingugh!!! I need to relax!! Anyhoo, maybe relaxation will work. Well probably still get our share of :sex: in this month but not stress!! In a few months well be back in the swing of things and Ill be using all of the tools to maximize my bfp chance! :thumbup: But hopefully I wont have to :winkwink:
> 
> Baby :dust: to all!!!! GL ladies! Lets get those bfps!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Thank you beauty! My wedding photos were quite expensive so I've been putting them everywhere to get my monies worth! I'm sure people are getting sick of them lol
> 
> Good luck with NTNP! I always tell myself I'm gonna not think about it this month. People keep saying "stop trying and it will happen" well if I stop trying we'd never have sex! Lol ok maybe not never but you know what I mean.
> I can't help knowing when I ovulate... and that makes me get down to business.*sigh*Click to expand...
> 
> LoloShells- gorgeous pic indeed....love the green wall and white dress against it. And you look like one stunning lady. We'll be happy to see all the pics and admire ...esp if it helps u get your hard earned money's worth :haha:
> :flower:Click to expand...

Aw well aren't you sweet! I'll have to make some sort of collage to post in my siggy for a little while :)


----------



## crowned

Hi ladies!! I've been stalking you since my BFP, but I'm still around. To whoever asked about the sneezing (was it Certain?), I sneezed like crazy during week 4 - I thought my allergies were back, but it's almost completely gone away now. Good luck to all you ladies - can't wait to hear about more BFP's! Spreading baby dust to everyone...


----------



## ptntly wtg

Certain i am glad you and a little bean are doing well!!!
Kbkb  I hope all goes well with your scan!!
Smiley  Smiley, i am with you on the destressing approach...lots of :wine: and fun :sex:
Seb89  Congrats to you!!!
Mustang  sorry about AF :hugs:
To anyone i missed....GL in the tww, if the witch got you...keep your head up it will happen one day, if you have your bfp...congrats and GL
New ladies...GL and lets keep these bfp's rollin in!!!!

AFM  Just finished AF so here we go...no smepping just fun :sex:...actually i think when i OV I will be away to visit family (this seems to be working on this site lol) maybe the altitude of the plane will move things around (lol...what can i tell you...i am desperate)

:dust: to all!!!!!


----------



## kytti

Good luck to anyone testing soon.. I'll test on 8/3 maybe but I'm not feeling too good about this month. The late O really messed us up. :/


----------



## smiley330

Afternoon Smeppers / relaxed approach non-smeppers! :flower:

Lolo - beautiful beautiful photos!! Love your sig with them in :D

ptntly wtg - Hello lovely! :flower: oooh, good luck with the bd'ing around a visit away. It does look like that is the way to get that bfp!!

Hope everyone is having a nice day x x x x


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Sooooo I have been drinking grapefruit juice everyday since my period started and during AF I had a ton of EWCM which is normal I suppose... but then instead of drying up after she left I just kept have wet CM. Now today it looks like it is trying to turn in to EWCM and I am only on CD8 and I usually O on CD14. I don't know but I really think this stuff is working for me... well I have been drinking just tons and tons of water too so not sure what is doing it but I am thrilled! I just hope I get lots and lots of EWCM this cycle...I didn't last cycle and I know that is why I didn't get pregnant.

Oh and something that made me happy the other day.... My hubby agreed to give me another baby after my miscarriage but he never really said that he actually WANTED a baby... he was just doing it to make me happy. Well the other day out of nowhere he says "yeah I want another little baby too." I was like awwww...made me so happy that now I know he actually wants another one too instead of just doing it to please me :D


----------



## MrsFX

Mustang I'm pleased to hear the success of grapefruit juice. I might try it again next cycle. And what great news to hear your husband is totally with you on this. 

Afm: no af yet. This is cd 27 af due to pay a visit tomorrow. All ive had is a bit of cramping (like pre-af) and some 'cystitis' like needing a pee feeling. Think I'm just dehydrated.


----------



## MustangGTgirl

So now I definitely think the grapefruit juice worked..., just had a piece of EWCM that stretched about 5 inches!! Last cycle I was lucky if it stretched 2 inches and was always yellowish colored... this stuff today was almost clear!!

Woohoo!!


----------



## LoloShells

Sounds good wish i could stomach the stuff


----------



## sarasparra

Hi, 

I know I'm a bit late in the game but I'd like to join too please. We are doing SMEP this cycyle and am cd8 today so going to be doing BD later :thumbup:

Have been stalking the thread for a while now so thought I should post and can join in properly :blush:

Good Luck everyone!!


----------



## smiley330

sarasparra said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know I'm a bit late in the game but I'd like to join too please. We are doing SMEP this cycyle and am cd8 today so going to be doing BD later :thumbup:
> 
> Have been stalking the thread for a while now so thought I should post and can join in properly :blush:
> 
> Good Luck everyone!!

Welcome :flower: of course you can join! The more BFP's we can get out this thread the better :D

Mustang - that is great the grapefruit juice has worked, I really must get some again next cycle!

Lolo - Have you tried the pink one? It's not as bitter as the usual one. 

x x x x


----------



## LoloShells

Yeah I just can't drink the stuff. I spoze I could plug my nose and chug though


----------



## Beauty2

Mustang - Oooh, grapefruit juice seems to be working for ya!! I might try that! If nothing else, we all can use more EWCM each cycle to get those :spermy:'s where they need to be. I also might use preseed. 

Oh...did I mention we were NTNP this cycle??? Well..... :blush:


----------



## angelzye

I started testing from 8dpo through 10 dpo and I am so frustrated with BFN's...its 11 dpo today...
I am so waiting for AF so that I am geared up for the next cycle..I bought preseed and soft cups for the next one.


----------



## LoloShells

Asked hubby to pick up some Ruby Red grapefruit juice, to give it a go. I just got home and tried it, and I don't hate it like I used to! Yay! Hoping the juice and the evening primrose get it good and slippery down there.:haha:


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Lolo just drink a glass every morning, that's what I have been doing and it seems to be helping! Although I have been drinking tons of water too.


----------



## LoloShells

I just checked my cervix and its SUPER low, soft and open. I'm so confused. I'm only on cd 6. I couldn't possibly be ovulating so early.


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I thought it was super high when ovulating? It's low around the period time I believe.


----------



## LoloShells

Ok whew!


----------



## kbkb

Smiley-when you off on vacation :headspin:??? about time yeah? sooo jealous


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> Smiley-when you off on vacation :headspin:??? about time yeah? sooo jealous

Hey hun! We go on Sunday, I can't wait :D This week is dragging by sooooo slowly, everyone at work is driving me insane and I just want to goooo now!

How are you? Scan tomorrow yes?? :happydance: x x x


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hi girls- sorry not been on for a while wascompletely snowed under with end of year reports leavers service inspections and other boring school stuff! Also was started to get really stressed over what my body was doing that I was trying not to think about it hence not come on website....sorry for abandoning! 

Fistly can I say a huge congratulations to sprouty crowned seb and oursmeo queen- Certain!!! Am so chuffed for you all. I knee you would get a Greek baby certain. 

Smiley- thanks for thinking of me- missed you to. I bet you are going to get a French baby!

Afm- well I had bleed for a day and half at weekend but wasn't like normal period. Sorry tmi was really red and heavy for a day and then just seemed to stop. I notmallyhave some brown blood to start and end but didn't get this this time. Notconvinced was a period but have started cbfm anyway. Thanked happened on day46 of being late making my last cycle 80 days long! Still awaiting scan to check everything is ok but have been told will take6-8 weeks. Anyway going to try and smep but also relax and see what happens. 
Welcome to all newbies and older smepers fx for you all. 

Xxx


----------



## smiley330

Hopingitwill said:


> Hi girls- sorry not been on for a while wascompletely snowed under with end of year reports leavers service inspections and other boring school stuff! Also was started to get really stressed over what my body was doing that I was trying not to think about it hence not come on website....sorry for abandoning!
> 
> Fistly can I say a huge congratulations to sprouty crowned seb and oursmeo queen- Certain!!! Am so chuffed for you all. I knee you would get a Greek baby certain.
> 
> Smiley- thanks for thinking of me- missed you to. I bet you are going to get a French baby!
> 
> Afm- well I had bleed for a day and half at weekend but wasn't like normal period. Sorry tmi was really red and heavy for a day and then just seemed to stop. I notmallyhave some brown blood to start and end but didn't get this this time. Notconvinced was a period but have started cbfm anyway. Thanked happened on day46 of being late making my last cycle 80 days long! Still awaiting scan to check everything is ok but have been told will take6-8 weeks. Anyway going to try and smep but also relax and see what happens.
> Welcome to all newbies and older smepers fx for you all.
> 
> Xxx

Daaaa Hopingitwill you have returned!!! :hugs: Glad to see you are getting on with your next cylce and can use the amazing cbfm :D That was one loooooonngg cylce hun, you must be so relieved to get to the end. Maybe you didnt ov that cylce that's why it was so long and AF was so light? Either way, GOOD LUCK for this month - what CD are you on now? 

I didn't follow smep this month, just went back to casual bd'ing - but taking opk's to make sure we got a couple in round ov time. It's been nice to take a more relaxed approach, but think we'll be back to a plan next month if we need to - just don't think we get enough vital bd'ing in when we are just relying on opk's. 

x x x


----------



## Hopingitwill

If it was a period then cycle day 6. Maybe relaxed approach is way forward. Not going to tell doctor I came on and still going to jeep appointment for scan for own piece of mind especially if it turns into another long one! When are you due to ovulate? Is it when you are in france?


----------



## smiley330

Oh yeah, definitely keep the appointment! 

I'm 9dpo today, so into the last bit of the tww... AF is due between 30th July and 1st Aug. Keeping FX but not overly hopeful. x x x x


----------



## kytti

I'm ready for AF to start so we can try again. :( I know I'm out. Sigh.


----------



## Hopingitwill

Keep positive kitty its not over until af shows. 
Smiley - not long to go ig you are 9 days dpo you resisting poas?very impressed if you are- you must have had some therapy whilst I was away! Hopefully relaxing will have paid off! X


----------



## MrsFX

HOPINGITWILLLLLLLLLLL welcome back. Was starting to think i was a bit odd wondering if you were ok. Glad you've started the CBFM hope it reads a change in your hormones. Surely the summer holidays is the perfect time for conception.

AFM: waiting for AF. Sure she's coming. this am 8:30 felt very sick but think that is crazy eating, then no cramps but since I have been home lots of cramping and CP (never check but...) feels hard and low, initally thought that was good until I googled it. Oh well. hurry up AF so I can get some motivation and stop feeling sorry for myself. booked a hotel for the night while we are in Portugal staying at the inlaws but that will be about 3dpo but what the hey I am going to take it very easy. If the fertility nurse says don't do opks then I might even sack that in next month! I know I'm off to wash my mouth out!!!!!!


----------



## kytti

Good luck to anyone testing soon! :dust:


----------



## smiley330

MrsFX - YAAAAYYY to no af yet!! Hope she stays away! Oh don't go too much on cervix, especially if this is the first time you've checked it - you have nothing to compare for what it usually is for you before af. Good luck for tomorrow, are you testing then if she doesn't show?? 

Errrrr sacking off the opk's?? Think that's ttc blasphemy. Take it back, quickly. 

Hoping - I know, something strange has happened this cycle and I havent poas yet!!! (through fear mainly) I do think this is about to change though. Although now i'm not even sure if I am 9dpo... long (boring) story!


x x x x


----------



## smiley330

kytti said:


> I'm ready for AF to start so we can try again. :( I know I'm out. Sigh.

Don't give up on this cylce yet hun! Still early!! :hugs: x x x


----------



## kytti

Thanks Smiley! Hope to see your BFP soon!


----------



## MrsFX

I do love your positivity Smiley. I am too scared to test. might test on thursday pm or friday as hubby is working nights at the mo. At least I have a chilled approach to testing!!


----------



## smiley330

You really are chilled about testing!! I honestly don't know how you do it :D I definitely think you should test tomorrow night :winkwink: x x x


----------



## MrsFX

Its more denial and having my friend hold ne to account has been good too. Would rather see AF than a BFN!! I know I am such a negative Cow.


----------



## ptntly wtg

Hopingitwill said:


> Hi girls- sorry not been on for a while wascompletely snowed under with end of year reports leavers service inspections and other boring school stuff! Also was started to get really stressed over what my body was doing that I was trying not to think about it hence not come on website....sorry for abandoning!
> 
> Fistly can I say a huge congratulations to sprouty crowned seb and oursmeo queen- Certain!!! Am so chuffed for you all. I knee you would get a Greek baby certain.
> 
> Smiley- thanks for thinking of me- missed you to. I bet you are going to get a French baby!
> 
> Afm- well I had bleed for a day and half at weekend but wasn't like normal period. Sorry tmi was really red and heavy for a day and then just seemed to stop. I notmallyhave some brown blood to start and end but didn't get this this time. Notconvinced was a period but have started cbfm anyway. Thanked happened on day46 of being late making my last cycle 80 days long! Still awaiting scan to check everything is ok but have been told will take6-8 weeks. Anyway going to try and smep but also relax and see what happens.
> Welcome to all newbies and older smepers fx for you all.
> 
> Xxx

glad to see you are back hun....i hope all goes well with scan..i am sure everything is fine but it is good to have a piece of mind so you can relax...GL


----------



## MustangGTgirl

So i just took my first Mucinex.... hope it really helps! I have had small amounts of thick EWCM for the past couple of days and I am hoping that the Mucinex makes me have lots and lots! 

I am hoping my D&C didn't mess me up somehow... I used to have tons of EWCM during my cycles and I have noticed that since the D&C in February I haven't had much at all.


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Has anybody ever taken Mucinex before and gotten a mild high from it? I know it only has 1 ingredient but I feel all light headed and kinda like a mild high... I dunno it's weird and I don't like it. I don't like the feeling of being high on anything at all! I am still going to take it tho...lol! I want my baby!!!


----------



## LoloShells

I'm only on cd 7 and got this
https://img197.imageshack.us/img197/9578/imag0164i.jpg

Could this be positive cuz I'm still taking the clomid?


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Wow looks good! I only have 1 OPK left over from last cycle and I am drinking too much water for them to be accurate this cycle so I will take it on CD13 just for shits and grins :) I have been drinking over a half of gallon of water per day plus a big glass of grapefruit juice hoping to increase my EWCM.

I took a Mucinex earlier and I am completely dry now... I did have little bits of EWCM here and there today but absolutely nothing now although I do have a nasty drip down the back of my throat. Hoping that it is just because I am only on CD9 and not because the Mucinex is drying me out!


----------



## nrem1009

Add me to this list! It sounds like a great idea! My Dh and I are currently on cycle 5 of tcc #1. I saw this and decided that is what we are going to try. This is our first cycle using opk. I am currently on cd10 and still waiting for my smiley face. :)

Good luck to everyone! Sending baby dust to all!!


----------



## MrsFX

I think I'll be going back and forth to the toilet today to check the presence of AF. All that squatting will give me legs of steal.


----------



## smiley330

Gaahhhhh MrsFX - She hasn't shown up? Sending you lots of :dust: Haha, legs of steal coming your way!! Are you at work today? What is the latest AF has arrived before? GOOD LUCK!!!

nrem1009 - Welcome to Smep! Enjoy! :D 

MustangGTgirl - Sorry hun, not sure about Mucinex - I don't even know if i know what that is!?

LoloShells - That definitely looks positive, not sure what if that could be from Clomid but defo get to bd'ing!! Good luck!

x x x x x


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> Smiley-when you off on vacation :headspin:??? about time yeah? sooo jealous
> 
> Hey hun! We go on Sunday, I can't wait :D This week is dragging by sooooo slowly, everyone at work is driving me insane and I just want to goooo now!
> 
> How are you? Scan tomorrow yes?? :happydance: x x xClick to expand...

Ooh, how sweet of you to remember :hugs: 
The best 10 minute movie in the world...Little One seemed to be doing yoga -all flappy hands and lil feet. All good so far, verrrrrry relieved. :headspin: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## smiley330

Ohhh kbkb i'm sooo pleased for you!!! Did you get any pics??? :flower: x x x


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> Ohhh kbkb i'm sooo pleased for you!!! Did you get any pics??? :flower: x x x

Soon, i think we will collect it after 2 days (I have no idea why the delay!)....


Hopingitwill- LOVELY to see you back...:thumbup: we missed you
Smiley and MrsFX- you two have evolved into SuperSteelNerves......wow, i love your new found resolve not to test....here's everything crossed for both of you lovelies....Hoping the July sun sees some hot flashing bfp's for you two


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning!

Welcome new ladies!! :hi: lots of luck to you!

Yey kbkb thats great!! Cant wait to see a pic, its odd you have to wait!? 

Smiley - i am so impressed with you avoiding POAS, but go on....soon you can...hehe! 

MrsFX - loads of dust to you!! 

Lolo - i think thats a pos..I ovu very early one month and it can happen. Im afraid i dont know much about clomiod so cant say anything about that. I would suggest DTD just in case :)

AFM - sooo woke up with nausea this morn which doesn't seem to want to go away!! Had a bit yesterday but went when I ate but that isn't working today...been munching X strong mints and had some ginger tea :) I thought it might be a bit early for MS but Im not sure. Just want the next week to fly by so I can have my 1st scan!!


----------



## Veronicaco

I think I will give this a try this month, I take it the smiley on the OPK is the same as the peak on cbfm?
I also chart BBT so should we bd until the day after the temp rise?
Fingers crossed for this cycle baby dust to you all.......x


----------



## kbkb

Ewww Certain....I feel your pain. MS isnt fun. Try and eat every 2 hrs!


----------



## smiley330

Hello Certain!! Sorry to hear morning sickness is catching up with you, hopefully you find something that eases it! Ah that scan is coming around quickly, i bet you are so excited!

So, CD25 should be 10dpo and I just got a smiley on my opk. Work that one out!! :growlmad:

x x x x


----------



## kytti

I totally lost hope this morning thanks to fertility friend. I added in a new temp from this morning and it pushed my ovulation up from CD 16 to CD 17. We got no BD'ing in on CD 17 or 18. :( If FF is right I am probably out for an April baby. Sigh.


----------



## CertainTurton

smiley330 said:


> Hello Certain!! Sorry to hear morning sickness is catching up with you, hopefully you find something that eases it! Ah that scan is coming around quickly, i bet you are so excited!
> 
> So, CD25 should be 10dpo and I just got a smiley on my opk. Work that one out!! :growlmad:
> 
> x x x x

Oooooo but you can get a pos opk cos its picking up HCG!! you should def :test: Go on POAS :haha: I know im a terrible influence!!

Not feeling too bad now, just keep getting waves of sickness. Mints are helping too :)


----------



## smiley330

Yeh a couple others have said that as well, but it is very unlikely. With all the other Ov signs there's no way im preg already!! 

Nevermind! Back to the start of the tww I go! x x x x


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Nothing new to report here. Second day of taking mucinex and I didn't have anything in my nose all week but now it is running!! Driving me crazy!!


----------



## LoloShells

Today is cd8. I had to wake at 4:30am to :sex: before my husband left for work. I'm so tired, I want my bed!


----------



## MrsFX

Why did I waste a test?!?! I was never going to be pregnant. 

Hardly slept with excitement that 'this might be the month' woke up a few times to check and couldn't sleep any longer at 5:30 (thanks to the kittens). With shaking hands I took a sample and noticed a sign of AF so thought I'd give her half an hour then test 15 minutes later and with proper cramps now I thought I would punish for even thinking it was possible and took a test with fmu. The BFN couldn't come quickly enough. 

So we will be going to the fertility appointment on Wednesday. I think I'm going to give up this month and put my cbfm in it's box. I have a 26-29 day cycle so maybe all the cbfm does is stress me out. Thanks for all of your encouragement ladies. Off to get ready for work.


----------



## kbkb

MrsFX -sorry to hear about the bfn...:hugs: :hugs: Good idea to visit the doctor and get some answers...Good luck!


----------



## kbkb

Ladies, I will be out all of next week....I have some family visiting so planned to be off work for a while but now I figure I could use the rest and am just going to take the whole week.....I'll try log in from home, but if i cant,pls dont worry

FX for loads of BFP's and have a lovely time in France , Smiley.....:flower:


----------



## smiley330

MrsFX said:


> Why did I waste a test?!?! I was never going to be pregnant.
> 
> Hardly slept with excitement that 'this might be the month' woke up a few times to check and couldn't sleep any longer at 5:30 (thanks to the kittens). With shaking hands I took a sample and noticed a sign of AF so thought I'd give her half an hour then test 15 minutes later and with proper cramps now I thought I would punish for even thinking it was possible and took a test with fmu. The BFN couldn't come quickly enough.
> 
> So we will be going to the fertility appointment on Wednesday. I think I'm going to give up this month and put my cbfm in it's box. I have a 26-29 day cycle so maybe all the cbfm does is stress me out. Thanks for all of your encouragement ladies. Off to get ready for work.

Oh sweetie, i'm so sorry it was bfn :hugs::hugs::hugs: is AF definitely on her way? I think just taking a month off without the cbfm might help just to get rid of the stress of ttc, just take the month as it comes and bd whenever. I hope all goes well at your appointment on Wednesday hun, keep us updated. :flower: x x x x x


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> Ladies, I will be out all of next week....I have some family visiting so planned to be off work for a while but now I figure I could use the rest and am just going to take the whole week.....I'll try log in from home, but if i cant,pls dont worry
> 
> FX for loads of BFP's and have a lovely time in France , Smiley.....:flower:

Thank you :flower: hope you have a lovely week off with your family! I'll be straight back on BnB as soon as I get back :D x x x x


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I am already feeling like this is not going to be my month. I still dont have any Ewcm and I have been drinking tons of water and grapefruit juice. I even started taking mucinex and I know it is working because I have a runny nose now but pretty much no CM at all...


----------



## kytti

One week til AF and zero pregnancy symptoms, only mild PMS. No sore boobs, no nothing. My temps aren't even that high, they have stayed in the 97 range. I know I'm out. FX to everyone else and sorry for the BFN this morning!!! :(


----------



## MrsFX

Thanks kb and smiley. Af is here and being the mother of all witches!! 
We are on holiday when I ovulate next hopefully we can have a sa done before we go and be assured that we are ok. I have only felt stressed this week but I have developed the attitude 'it's never gonna happen' so the timing of seeing the nurse will be perfect. 

Have a lovely weekend lovelies.


----------



## kytti

Sorry to those with AF! I fear I'll be joining you next week some time but I pray otherwise. XOXO


----------



## IGotBabyFever

First off,big congrats to certain and everyone else who has gotten their bfp's while I have been away!! I hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months!!!! 

I have been missing in action,handling some family stuff...my youngest sister who is 7 yrs old was sexually assaulted in a store about 3 feet away from where my mom was standing with her bak turned...apparently the man sat down next to my little sister and proceeded to grope her...makes me so mad!!!!! and my heart hurts for her so much...to make the long story short...she screamed,my mom and other sister turned around,saw what was happening,jumped on the guy but he pushed them off and ran out of the store...he turned himself in 2 days later...he is currently in custody at the county jail awaiting trial in november for which the state is trying to give him life in prison,although I wish they would give him chemical castration...apparently he exposed himself to a 4 yr old girl last september in another store,and is also now being charged with that incident...
My little sister is doing okay..she is a very strong little girl and will need counseling for the rest of her life...but we are relieved that it did not go beyond what it did...and she is home safe with my parents...
My husband also had been out of state doing some army training for a few weeks,so there was no bding at all...which I was okay with because I knew there was no way I would get preg with all of this stress!!

I apologize for rambling on and on,but Ive become close to some of you amazong ladies here,and felt I should fill you in on why I have not been online...

dh and I will be trying smep to a T again this cycle,and also will be using preseed...I am currently on cd2 and cannot wait for af to leave...I wasnt even keeping track of anything this past month,I was shocked that throughout the hellish month its been,I remembered to put last af on the calender....I checked today and Im still on my 28 day cycle regardless of the stress...so thats a relief...
sorry again for rambling!! Ive got my fxed and sending lots of :dust: to everyone ttc!!


----------



## kytti

Prayers for your sister and I am so glad someone was close by her otherwise it may have been way worse! Some people are sick, I would have gouged his eye sockets out had I seen that! :( Horrible. Wishing you tons of baby dust for August!


----------



## Beauty2

IGotBabyFever - WOW!!! That is such a heartbreaking story!!!! I'm so sorry your sister had to experience that! Sick perv!!!! (Excuse my language) I'm just glad that someone was around to come to her rescue. I'm also grateful to God that he turned himself in!! Hopefully, your sister will only require on the very minimal psychiatric evaluation. Actually I hope she doesn't require any at all. I'm so glad she is okay and doing well. And my prayers go out to her and your family!!! 

GL in SMEP this month! I hope you get your bfp!! :dust:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies :hi:

I would love to join this group. 
I have been trying ever since having my mirena removed back in March and well obviously - nothing has happened so far. 
Up until now my DB has been NTNP - well that was till tonight. 

I am currently CD1 of a usual CD33. And seeing that we have set our wedding date at 6th April 2013, and I would like some time to get back into shape after pregnancy we have decided to seriously try now for a baby. 

:dust: to all


----------



## Jemma0717

@IGotBabyFever....I just wanted to say I am so sorry, I have never met you on here but that story broke my heart...ppl these days :(


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning!

Igotbabyfever- -Oh no!! We have been wondering where you have been. Im so sorry to hear you have been having a terrible time. Its terrible what can happen. I hope your sister will be ok. :hugs: Good to hear you are back on SMEP this month..lots of luck to you. 

Kytti - sorry to hear you are feeling out but its not done until af comes!! Keep hopeful :)

SKweek35 - Welcome :hi: Lots of luck for August :) How exciting that you are planning your wedding :)

MrsFX - sorry to hear she got you :hugs: enjoy your wine and cheese...have an extra one for me! 

AFM- def starting to get some nausea now but not too bad, also tired but actually enjoying the symptoms so far. Just counting the days until our scan :)


----------



## smiley330

Igotbabyfever - I am so sorry for what has happened to your little sister. I was just thinking the other day we hadn't heard from u for a while and was hoping everything was ok. What an awful thing to happen to her, so glad it wasn't more but is still awful. I hope she is ok and he gets what he deserves!!! 

Tonnes of :dust: for this month for you hun, I hope this is your month!! x x x x


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Hi ladies :) So I took my only OPK I had left a few minutes ago and I knew it wouldn't be positive because I am drinking tons of water. Well it is obviously not positive but the pee I used seriously looked like straight water, like I could have poured water from a bottle... that's how clear it was.

So I am wondering if this OPK would have been positive if I didn't have water pee? Last cycle I had a positive at this exact same time so I am thinking that this one would have been positive if my pee wouldn't have been so diluted.

What do you think?

I mean, that line is pretty dark for having completely clear pee right? Or do OPKs always have a line all the time?
 



Attached Files:







7-29-11opk.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## IGotBabyFever

Thank you all for the prayers and support....My sister is a strong little girl and has an amazing support system...she is getting all of the help she needs,and is also attached to my moms hip until she turns 50 yrs old or gets married first ;)
the world is a crazy place filled with people that have something wrong in their head....I am happy she is home safe and not missing like alot of chldren...we are definetly blessed that something worse did not happen....



so how is everyone coming along?? I am so happy to come back to so many BFP's!!!! and I am soooooo ready for mine!! :) is anyone trying anything along with smep?? I will be using preseed this time around...I am only now on cd3,and so anxious to get started again!! fxed and lots of :dust: for everyone !!


----------



## kytti

Well, I am starting to get a cold and I am trying VERY HARD not to read too much into it. I got a cold one week before my BFP with #1. I remember it well because it was during Christmas and I felt AWFUL Christmas day and had to commute with DH 2 hours to see his parents and we argued because I didn't want to go because I felt so bad but went anyway. I got a BFP about 5 or 6 days later. Trying HARD not to get too hopeful because I don't want to be disappointed. But it's a glimmer of hope at least. :) X-posted this to a few other places where I'm active. :)


----------



## ptntly wtg

mrs fx--sorry about bfn..dont give up
igot baby fever---what a heartbreaking story...thank goodness it wasnt worse...my prayers go out to your sister and family
smiley--hows the tww??
certain--sorry about the nausea...how is everything going??

AFM-- i have no idea what day i am on but i am def mid cycle so we have been having lots of fun :sex:..and i am trying to not count the days...i will be visiting family this weekend so the rushing around will keep my mind occupied

GL to all!!!


----------



## Stinas

Just got my +OPK!!!!! Super excited!!! 

I was wondering if you ladies that got a BFP can post your FF charts for us to glaze over!
Thanks!! 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## LoloShells

Cd 10... supposed to bd but husband is being a jerk. I left him in the living room. He doesn't know I've gone to bed. He can stay out there all night for all I care.


----------



## MustangGTgirl

So I think I might have ovulated yesterday according to my chart. It jumped up super high this morning and I took my temp at the same time as always. I did go to bed about 30 minutes later than normal though... would that make my temp jump up .5 degrees higher than normal? 

Can anybody look at my chart and tell me what you think?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3624b8


----------



## LoloShells

Woke up this morning and moms mad at me. FML.


----------



## kytti

Mustang, are you doing OPKs? I had a HUGE jump in my temps when I O'd too and they pretty much went along with my positive OPKs!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Not sure if I had a positive but pretty sure... I made a post about it a on the last page. I put down on FF that it was positive tho because I am sure it would have been had the conditions been right. It was last cycle too at the exact same time.


----------



## kytti

I just saw it, looks like it may need to be a little darker. I had that line until about CD 16 and then it was VERY dark. Keep OPK'ing anyway!!!!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Eh I don't have anymore OPKs... I think that one would have been positive since my pee was pretty much straight water and I was thinking that was a pretty good line for having pee with absolutely no color in it. I am not too worried about it though, I suppose I shall know tomorrow!

My CM also turned creamy now this morning....


----------



## kytti

I am sure you'll be fine! :D


----------



## gardenofedens

Well, this is my first month with SMEP. We also coupled it with Pre-Seed (as needed) Soy Isoflaves on CDs 6-9. I've been temping and am now 5dpo and really hoping this is our month! This is our 5th cycle TTC...


----------



## kytti

FX for you gardenofedens! You are just a few days behind me!! We did SMEP and preseed. I've also been temping and taking prenatals!


----------



## gardenofedens

kytti said:


> FX for you gardenofedens! You are just a few days behind me!! We did SMEP and preseed. I've also been temping and taking prenatals!

Thanks and you too!!


----------



## IGotBabyFever

Thanks ladies for all of the support and ofcoarse for welcoming me back!! :hugs:
As I stated before,we will be following smep again this time around...Ive got my smiley opks & about 40 ic hpts :blush: but Im kinda stuck on which lube to use....preseed or conceive plus?? I was going to use the preseed,but have read alot of great reviews on conceive plus,so considering ordering some of that.... help??someone??anyone?? :haha:


----------



## crowned

IGotBabyFever, we got a BFP on our third cycle with Conceive Plus. I've heard Preseed works wonders too though! 

Stinas, I'm attaching my BFP chart as you asked. Hope more ladies will also do the same! I got my first hint of a line at 12dpo, after a definite negative at 11dpo.

Good luck to everyone!!

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## IGotBabyFever

I couldnt wait until I got a response :haha: just caved in and ordered conceive plus on amazon.com :blush:


----------



## IGotBabyFever

Thanks crowned!! I didnt see your post until after I posted :blush: I ordered my conceive plus!! it will be here in 3 days!!! Congrats on your bfp!! hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!! :hugs:


----------



## emma1985

Pretty Please can i join your list?


----------



## CertainTurton

Welcome 1985 :hi: of course you can join, i will add you to the list :)

Gardenofeden - lots of luck :) 

Igotbabyfever - sorry didnt reply before, we used preseed but were using for 3 months before our bfp - I love the stuff tho :) Lots of luck and im liking your 40 hpt ic style :)

Stinas - Im really sorry but i didnt temp so Im afraid i dont have a chart to show you :( dont think it would have worked in greece anyway as I was soo hot all the time. Lots of luck to you. Im sure you could ask in 1tri for some pos charts?

Kytti - Keep hopeful!! you arent out yet!!! :hugs: 

AFM- Nausea is really starting to kick in now in the mornings esp..urgh but Im kind of pleased too. Just cannot wait until thursday...want to see the scan even if it is just a little blob!!


----------



## AAS

May I join too? We have been TTC for 4 months read about this appraoch the other day and thought we would try it.


----------



## kytti

I took a test this morning. BFN but I went to this website called "can you see a line" and it inverts photos for you.... this is what I got, I think it's a joke though!!!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/wth.jpg

PS: this is cross posted to several other places because I'm freaking out.. even though I think it's a big fat lie/joke!


----------



## CertainTurton

Oooo kytti - i really hope this is the start of your bfp!! there is def something there! you should do another one tomorrow morn!


----------



## kytti

I don't know how much I trust this website!!! If any other ladies do it please let me know if you get a second line too, meaning it could be a big fat mean joke! It's canyouseealine.com and look on the left side of the page for a HPT tweaker tool!


----------



## IGotBabyFever

Welcome to all of the new ladies!!!
Emma-it is so nice to see my new ttc buddy on this thread!!! fingers crossed and lots of baby :dust: we get our bfp's soon!!!

certain-Its okay!theres alot of posts to read lol and ofcoarse with the 40 ic hpts I am staying true to my poas addict self :haha: 
how are you feeling besides the nauseau??Im so excited for you!!! 

as for me...nothing new...still waiting on the :witch: to leave so we can start smep!
we are due to start bding on thursday!! one downfall is that dh will be with his army unit this weekend...so we decided since he wont be here saturday when we are due to bd again,we will do it after midnight friday so technically it would be saturday and we wont miss a day :blush:

fxed and lots of :dust: to everyone ttc!! hope we all get our bfps!!!


----------



## skweek35

Thanks babyfever, 

kytti, I agree - I would say give it a day or 2 or 3 and test again if af doesnt show. Looks like the beginning of a bfp there


----------



## kytti

I pray it is but I am not expecting it! I'll test again tomorrow morning... plenty of tests to spare!


----------



## LoloShells

Can you post the pic before it was inverted


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Kytti I hope it is your BFP too but just don't get your hopes up yet because FRERs always have a white indent and it could be picking that up.

Soooo.... my temp took a huge freaking dip this morning so I don't know if I ovulated or not. My CM dried up today and yesterday around 7PM I had pretty bad cramps and a hell of a lower back ache which only last about 2 hours. Not sure what that means but I also had that last cycle around O time too... I wonder if that means I ovulated at that time? Anyways, I put in 3 mock temps in FF for the next 3 days and if my temps are actually above coverline for the next 3 days, FF puts me ovulating on CD12 which would make me 2dpo today. I have no idea but I didn't get to BD at all Saturday or Sunday which was my 2 most important days because I was pissed at my hubby....LOL!

I don't really think it is going to be my month so I am not worried about it at all, there is always next month!


----------



## gardenofedens

oy, that's too bad. DH and I missed a cycle because of an argument too! :( It's the pits for sure...


----------



## kytti

Just a quick update. Apparently the google chrome browser and the website that inverts your pics do not mix so don't ever use it. It was giving me a generic pic (I think).. when I used firefox/internet explorer, there were no second lines on my tests. Boohoo. BFN for me, for now. But still pretty early. AF due Saturday.


----------



## skweek35

oh well kytti - hang in there, you might still be in for this month.


----------



## kytti

Maybe, not expecting it though! Darn the late O! I think I am actually only 7/8 DPO, not 9 DPO as my ticker suggests! Based on my last positive OPK. Bummer. AF should be here by the weekend, spotting by the end of the week.. if not earlier. I feel her coming I believe. Yay.


----------



## skweek35

My ticker is also showing the incorrect ovulation information as I OV earlier than it suggests and have a longer luteal phase. Will have to look into which ticker I can adjust the luteal phase. 
Will keep FXed for you.


----------



## kytti

FX August is your month sk!!! And thank you for the positive vibes. I need them!


----------



## Briganagan

Hi ladies ! I love this sperm meets eggy plan! 
Good luck to everyone!!
I have just O'd - so after AF - SMEP will be fully embraced!


----------



## gardenofedens

Briganagan said:


> Hi ladies ! I love this sperm meets eggy plan!
> Good luck to everyone!!
> I have just O'd - so after AF - SMEP will be fully embraced!

...unless you catch this cycle.... ;) Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## IGotBabyFever

the :witch: is leaving today!!! :happydance: cant wait to start smep again!! 
sorry its 145am here and just wanted to tell the world how happy I am the :witch: is leaving :haha:


----------



## sarasparra

Morning ladies, hope everyone is well today :)

Just a little update, we've been BDing every other day since day 10 and now just waiting to O. Am hoping it'll be in next couple of days but because of my PCOS my cycle can be really irregular so will have to wait and see. Well when I say wait and see what I mean is POAS twice a day, track my temps and check my CM (not that I'm desperate or anything!) :thumbup:

Good Luck for everybody wherever you are in your cycle
x


----------



## aleja

:hi: hi ladies may i join your thread? i feel really inspired by the number of BFPs which have happened and i am hoping the positive vibes will rub off on me and everyone else on board :flower:i am starting SMEP within a few days and feeling hopeful. this is my 5th cycle of ttc so its already feeling dire at times:wacko: hopefully SMEP is the way to go

:dust:


----------



## kytti

*deleted cause my hosting site killed my photos! :( sad


----------



## helen0381

I can see something! Xx


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I dont know what is going on with my chart. CD15 and still no temp rise but my CM dried up 2 days ago. I wonder if it is possible to have a late temp rise after ovulation.


----------



## gardenofedens

Mustang - Looks to me like you probably ovulated on CD14. Have you put in some mock temps to check?


----------



## MustangGTgirl

So I took a dollar tree test this morning just because and ofcourse I got an evap within the time limit!
 



Attached Files:







newwwwpg.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 11









newwwwpg2.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MustangGTgirl

gardenofedens said:


> Mustang - Looks to me like you probably ovulated on CD14. Have you put in some mock temps to check?

Yes I have an it has come up with O on CD15... have no idea anymore, I have totally non fertile CM yesterday and today and cervix is closing since yesterday.


----------



## gardenofedens

Oh, didn't see today's temp on there when I looked earlier....weird that your CM dried up. I had that happen several cycles ago and I came down with a cold shortly thereafter so I chalked it up to that....

Fingers crossed things still work out this cycle!


----------



## Beauty2

Hello Ladies,

Haven't been on here awhile (well I've been stalking :blush: ) Anyhoo, I see some nice progression. Good Luck, ladies!!! 

So we've been NTNP this cycle. I should Ov this week (if I'm lucky) so hopefully it all works out. So far we've BDed on CD 8, 9 and 10. More than likely we'll do more this week but I've just been trying not to think about it at all and relax. We'll see how it goes...keep you posted! :thumbup: 

FX for everyone and here's some :dust: !!!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

So I have been thinking about a lot of stuff today and I decided to try Maca... well after this cycle is over anyways. I have read that it really balances your hormones and stuff and I think I have a bad hormone problem, well I know I do. I couldn't find anything bad about it so I can totally going to take it. I got an awesome deal on Amazon for some organic stuff too, 5 bottles of 800mg (100 capsules) for 25.99$! That's about a 5 month supply... I figure I can sell the rest on Ebay if I get pregnant before I use them all up!! 

Now I wish this cycle would hurry up and be over because I know it's not MY cycle for a BFP and I am anxious to start on the Maca!!


----------



## IGotBabyFever

a big warm welcome to the new ladies!! get comfy and stay awhile!! we are a crazy bunch...or maybe thats just me :haha: everyone on this thread is so friendly,supportive and always here to lend an ear or shoulder to cry on...so definetly stick around awhile!! :hug:

not a whole lot going on with me today,the :witch: left though,which totally made my day!!!! :happydance:
I am prepared to take on smep nomatter what!! dh has to stay on the army base saturday which is one of our bding days,but if there is a will there is a way!! so we agreed that after midnight friday it will technically be saturday,so we will bd then so we dont miss a day :blush:
Ive got about 40 ic hpts left,my smiley opk and conceive plus will be delivered via postal service thursday...I believe I will only be using the conceive plus once I get my smiley....unless anyone here thinks otherwise would be better? 

Im soooooooooo ready to get this started again :haha: 

how is everyone else coming along???


----------



## kytti

Checking in, AF due Saturday, no real symptoms yet but I should start spotting tomorrow or Thursday if she's coming.. according to the past 2 months and when I normally spot. Only 8/9 DPO today as I O'd late... may test Thursday if no spotting. xo


----------



## IGotBabyFever

kytti said:


> Checking in, AF due Saturday, no real symptoms yet but I should start spotting tomorrow or Thursday if she's coming.. according to the past 2 months and when I normally spot. Only 8/9 DPO today as I O'd late... may test Thursday if no spotting. xo

Ive got my fxed and sending lots of :dust: for you bfp!! keep us posted doll :flower:


----------



## IGotBabyFever

where is everyone?? its too quiet here this morning!!


----------



## beccad

Hello ladies! I will be joining you I think. I'm CD5 today, expecting ovulation somewhere around CD14-15 I think.

This is my fourth cycle, although I think the first two we didn't BD enough (DH had a broken leg :haha: ) and last month I don't think we kept BDing long enough :blush: I don't have loads of EWCM, well rarely at all in fact, so this cycle I'm taking maca, EPO and guzzling green tea. We used pre-seed last month, and I'm in two minds about it. On the one had if it gets the spermies to the cervix then it's great, but if the CM isn't right then it's not going to be any different in the cervix I don't think, is it :shrug: We'll see.

Need to get some OPKs!


----------



## IGotBabyFever

beccad said:


> Hello ladies! I will be joining you I think. I'm CD5 today, expecting ovulation somewhere around CD14-15 I think.
> 
> This is my fourth cycle, although I think the first two we didn't BD enough (DH had a broken leg :haha: ) and last month I don't think we kept BDing long enough :blush: I don't have loads of EWCM, well rarely at all in fact, so this cycle I'm taking maca, EPO and guzzling green tea. We used pre-seed last month, and I'm in two minds about it. On the one had if it gets the spermies to the cervix then it's great, but if the CM isn't right then it's not going to be any different in the cervix I don't think, is it :shrug: We'll see.
> 
> Need to get some OPKs!

welcome!!! and thanks for joining us :hugs:
Im using conceive plus for the first time along with smep again this cycle...Ive read so many success stories on here about it,so we decided to go against the preseed this time around..
we had to take a no choice break last month from ttc due to dh being away for 2 weeks with the army and also some family stuff..so technically we are also on our 4th cycle ttc ...although it feels so much longer doesnt it?
I recommend the smiley opks!!their so easy to read and I myself love seeing when the smiley shows up!! :happydance:
keep us posted on any symptoms you have!! I know Im not the only crazy symptom spotter here :haha: 

fxed and lots of :dust: you get your bfp!!!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

So I think I finally got my temp rise today which is CD16 but I am pretty positive I did not O yesterday on CD15.... I personally think it was CD13 but that seems too long between then and my temp rise today. So the latest would be CD14, I know it was not yesterday.

Today I have been having these little pinching pains in the same spot about 2 inches below my belly button!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Ok so this is weird but every since I had my breast surgery I never get any pain in my breasts at all but for the past year my nipples have been super sensitive. Like if I pinch them at all it would hurt so bad! So just out of curiosity I gave them a pinch and felt nothing at all!! I can pinch pretty hard and not a bit of sensitivity... that is definitely something new because they always stayed sensitive no matter what cycle day.

Doesn't make sense tho does it? I doubt it has anything to do with pregnancy or non-pregnancy.


----------



## Jemma0717

I know I am totally butting in here but MustangGTgirl...can I ask what kind of breast surgery?


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I had an augmentation and went from an A to DD and lost just about all feeling in them. On the plus side I don't get sore pre AF boobs anymore!


----------



## Jemma0717

That's why I asked because me too :) I went from a 32A to 32DD and am still very numb in some places.


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Seems like that is pretty common. I had mine done almost 3 years ago and have complete numbness under my armpits.


----------



## beccad

IGotBabyFever said:


> welcome!!! and thanks for joining us :hugs:
> Im using conceive plus for the first time along with smep again this cycle...Ive read so many success stories on here about it,so we decided to go against the preseed this time around..
> we had to take a no choice break last month from ttc due to dh being away for 2 weeks with the army and also some family stuff..so technically we are also on our 4th cycle ttc ...although it feels so much longer doesnt it?
> I recommend the smiley opks!!their so easy to read and I myself love seeing when the smiley shows up!! :happydance:
> keep us posted on any symptoms you have!! I know Im not the only crazy symptom spotter here :haha:
> 
> fxed and lots of :dust: you get your bfp!!!

Thanks :flower: yes will get some smiley OPKs. i've been using the IC ones until now and I don't think they're great. I never seemed to get a very dark line on them however long I held my pee in for. The lines that i did get were a bit inconsistent in terms of overall colour. So will pay out mega bucks for smiley ones and hope I only have to use them for one month!

Yes four cycles does feel like a while. If I'm honest, both DH and I thought it might have happened by now. I knew that it can take a while, but I've not got any problems and all the men in DH's family seem to have super-sperm (they all get their wives pregnant by accident!) so I really did think we might have cracked it in three cycles. However I don't think they were three proper cycles of trying, certainly not enough doing it at the right times :dohh:

Mustang, I hope you did ovulate. I had a look at your chart, and if you ignore the one random high temperature, it does look as if it's happened in the last couple of days.


----------



## Jemma0717

MustangGTgirl said:


> Seems like that is pretty common. I had mine done almost 3 years ago and have complete numbness under my armpits.

Mine was done only 5 months ago. I only have numbness on my boob


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

hi ladies i wondered if i could join in this month I think I dont know yet I'm just scarred that we will have a repeat what do you guys think?, Today is CD1, and my first actual period since march 16th, thats the month we started trying and got pg first try but lost it at 6 weeks, and after the bleeding stoped ov and got preg again and lost it, and had the same thing happen again and lossing it to. well we stoped tring and now if my first actualy menstaral cycle, I did not ovulate after the last mc but hopefully my body will be back on track this time, our doc is sending us to Ohio state to I think he called it a perinataligist to have and evaluation and go from there cause his office dosnt do those tests or things, and to boot I'm RH- blood type so ya that sucks but the Docter also said that it could have just been by chance that the miscarages occured and that we can keep trying and that mabey we will do it on our own, so i'm ifffy do we try and still go or do i wait and see what OHio state says
I'm actualy perplexed and want to do the sperm meets egg plan but has any one had sucsess after a situation like mine and actualy had a hh9 months?


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

MYPRINCEssB said:


> hi ladies i wondered if i could join in this month I think I dont know yet I'm just scarred that we will have a repeat what do you guys think?, Today is CD1, and my first actual period since march 16th, thats the month we started trying and got pg first try but lost it at 6 weeks, and after the bleeding stoped ov and got preg again and lost it, and had the same thing happen again and lossing it to. well we stoped tring and now if my first actualy menstaral cycle, I did not ovulate after the last mc but hopefully my body will be back on track this time, our doc is sending us to Ohio state to I think he called it a perinataligist to have and evaluation and go from there cause his office dosnt do those tests or things, and to boot I'm RH- blood type so ya that sucks but the Docter also said that it could have just been by chance that the miscarages occured and that we can keep trying and that mabey we will do it on our own, so i'm ifffy do we try and still go or do i wait and see what OHio state says
> I'm actualy perplexed and want to do the sperm meets egg plan but has any one had sucsess after a situation like mine and actualy had a hh9 months?



huh :blush:......... Hello

hello

hello

hello

haha thats my eco no one is on here just wanted to bump the thread I was still wondering? :haha:


----------



## LoloShells

I had implants put in about 3 years ago too. I too have enjoyed no af pains in my boobs ever since. Not even a twinge. Last month was my first round of clomid though, and oh boy! My boobs were sore, and I was quite conscious of them for about a week. I thought for sure it meant I was pregnant, but it was just the clomid.


----------



## Hopingitwill

Congratulations to all latest bfp. Am now on cycle day 13 and cbm is now onto high. Will see how things go! 
Certain- hows the morning sickness? 
Smiley - hope you come back with a French sticky bean. 
Mrs fx- thanks for your welcome back. 
Igotbabyfever - I am on conceive plus this month but keep forgetting to use it!!
Kbkb- have you had your scan yet? 
Everyone else hope this is your cycle and you get your bfp. I have just booked a holiday. Got appointment at hospital for a scan to see if they can identify what happened with my periods. Even though on cycle 13 according to cbfm not sure when to expect period- hope it is not on the holiday. Hopefully I will get a Majorca baby to add to certains Greek baby and hopefully smileys French bfp!!


----------



## Hopingitwill

My princess- didn't want to read and run- how soon willyou have your appointment? Maybe it is best to wait until you have the resuts. It seems you have had a lot of heartache in a short period of time so maybe best to wait til you know what is going on with your body as a precaution? Hopefully your tests will come back fine and you get a very sticky bfp soon xxx


----------



## mrs stru

So I've not been on in a while- was on holiday last week and as expected af turned up on day 2 of it (cd24) and pretty much hung around all week. So only managed a paddle in the sea and was glad we avoided the water park! 
I'm now on cd11 and am trying to follow smep but didn't start bd until cd9.
Also booked my first appointment with a fs today- 3 weeks tomorrow!! Unless I get a bfp before then!


----------



## Iwant2beamum

I'm gonna give this a try. I'm on cd 9 and DTD today And yesterday (just for fun) gonna do my opk test tomorrow (never done before) n see how it goes. Don't think I'll get to DTD tho coz OH seems to be getting sick of sex! Never thought that cud happen to a man!


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

Hopingitwill said:


> My princess- didn't want to read and run- how soon willyou have your appointment? Maybe it is best to wait until you have the resuts. It seems you have had a lot of heartache in a short period of time so maybe best to wait til you know what is going on with your body as a precaution? Hopefully your tests will come back fine and you get a very sticky bfp soon xxx

thank you for answering and that was exactly one of my thoughts, I dont know when the appointment is just yet my doctors office is making the appointment for me and they said they will call with it and she said it could take a few days to weeks so I honestly dont know when i will get answers, I know its probebly the safest with every thing that has happend, i just have that other thing though in the back of my head that the Docter said it could be nothing you can still keep trying and you could do it on your own, I already have a five year old daughter, though with a different mate unfortunatly, but before i got pregnant with her I had two miscarages but I just dont know I never had any problems with carring my daughter.


----------



## LoloShells

I have two different brands of opks. I have the green ones from early-pregnancy-tests.com, and I have the blue ones that say LH that I got off amazon. The green ones have yet to give me a positive, and the blue ones seem to always be positive. Anyone have any ideas or insight?
https://img232.imageshack.us/img232/4892/imag0171o.jpg


----------



## LoloShells

In the photo above, the blue one has already dried so heres the pic of it at the 5minute mark.

https://img268.imageshack.us/img268/7625/imag0169ho.jpg


----------



## gardenofedens

Are those both from today? The control is on the left and test results line on the right (closer to the colored side)? Then they both look positive to me...

If it's the other way around, then they both look negative to me....


----------



## LoloShells

No I'm pretty sure the control is on the right and test is on the left, but yes theyre both from the same urine sample


----------



## gardenofedens

I wrote it backward up above, sorry about that. I have the same ones from Amazon (Wondfo OPKs). The control line is toward the colored part of the stick and the test line is toward the "MAX" line. Therefore, both look negative to me. The test line on the blue Wondfo stick isn't as dark as the control line....


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I used the blue Wondfo OPKs and they worked great for me... was faint when I wasn't ovulating and super dark when I was.


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I have more HPTs and OPKs coming tomorrow and I can't wait to pee on them! I just hope UPS delivers them at noon instead of 6PM!!! I took a Dollar Tree test yesterday I believe and got a killer within the time limit evap so now I am all excited to start peeing on things!

Although I am about 95% this is not my month, it's still fun to hope!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

FF is totally screwy for me. I put in some mock temps and it says I ovulated on CD10...I swear I must be messed up this cycle, even the program thinks so!!


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 
I am so with you Mustang - I took my temp at the same time but ff still tried to tell me that I didnt! go figure? 

Ok so now I am cd7 and just checking that I am all ready for SMEP to procede. I have 10 opk's - is that enough? Do I need to get more??


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning!

Weclome to the new ladies :hi: Ive now added you to the list. Lots of luck to you and keep us updated :)

Beccad- So sorry for your losses, it really does sound like you have had a terrible time of it :( I think you should maybe wait for the doc app to be safe, however SMEP is supposed to be good for after an MC. :hugs: 

skweek35 - 10 should be ok but it all depends on how long your cycles are? I used to start mine at cd6 but I generally got my pos on cd13/14. If they are quite cheap its good to have a little stash :) 

Mustang - sorry you are getting frustrated with FF, Im afraid ive never used it so cant really help you out :( Really hoping you get your bfp...you are not out yet!! 

Mrs Stu - Glad to see you back here...lots of luck to you!!

AFM - still getting nausea in the morns mainly, not been sick yet tho. Had something to eat in bed before i slept yesterday and that seemed to help a bit :) Ive got my 6 week scan this evening so v.v.v.excited. really hoping all is ok and FX we a heartbeat (although it is still early to see it).


----------



## skweek35

YAY, just spoke to reflex lady and got appoinment for tomorrow morning 11am!! YAY:happydance:


----------



## MustangGTgirl

So I have definitely ovulated which is great because I was worried about that... just wish I knew what day because that was the whole point of me starting to temp. I don't think I ovulated on CD10 though like FF is saying, that seems way to early!


----------



## skweek35

Have you been checking your CM?


----------



## lemondrops

I'm in for this for August! Going to start BD on Saturday!


----------



## Aliciatm

im in. im on cd 7! i cant start smep until 3-5 days after my last dose of clomid!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Soooo I am so tired today which is unusual, I usually have lots of energy. Also was very dizzy this morning while outside working in the yard... everytime I bent over then stood back up I would get super dizzy.

Oh and yellow CM too which I don't believe I ever get, always white.


----------



## beccad

CertainTurton said:


> Morning!
> 
> Weclome to the new ladies :hi: Ive now added you to the list. Lots of luck to you and keep us updated :)
> 
> Beccad- So sorry for your losses, it really does sound like you have had a terrible time of it :( I think you should maybe wait for the doc app to be safe, however SMEP is supposed to be good for after an MC. :hugs:
> 
> skweek35 - 10 should be ok but it all depends on how long your cycles are? I used to start mine at cd6 but I generally got my pos on cd13/14. If they are quite cheap its good to have a little stash :)
> 
> Mustang - sorry you are getting frustrated with FF, Im afraid ive never used it so cant really help you out :( Really hoping you get your bfp...you are not out yet!!
> 
> Mrs Stu - Glad to see you back here...lots of luck to you!!
> 
> AFM - still getting nausea in the morns mainly, not been sick yet tho. Had something to eat in bed before i slept yesterday and that seemed to help a bit :) Ive got my 6 week scan this evening so v.v.v.excited. really hoping all is ok and FX we a heartbeat (although it is still early to see it).

It was myprincess that had the losses hun! Good luck for your scan xx

Myprincess, sorry you've been through such a lot - must be heartbreaking :hugs: Perhaps hang on until you've seen the doctor?

Mustang, I find FF a bit weird too. I've had a few months where about half the circles don't have any colour in them, even though the temps are taken within a 30 or so minute window. I would expect un-coloured circles when I'd woken up two hours later than normal, but not just for everyday waking. I've been using Countdown to Pregnancy as well the last couple of cycles as it doesn't seem quite so hung up on timings! Plus I get to put in all the symptoms and such like and it's all free :happydance:

I've bought my OPKs. I dug deep in my purse and paid for the CB digi ones with the faces. I'm not very good at reading the lines!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Got my tests from UPS and I took an OPK and it was just about positive, like very very close!! Swear I have a super light line on the HPT too but I am not going to worry about that because I get evaps on them a lot.

But the OPK being positive makes me think....hmmmm..... LOL


----------



## MustangGTgirl

So I took 3 HPTs with the same sample of pee and I thought I saw super faint lines on all of them but once they dried they all 3 do have faint lines. I know they could be evaps but being that it is on all 3 makes me hopeful :)

Here is one I took less than 2 minutes after I peed on it!
 



Attached Files:







pg2.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 11









pg3.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## gardenofedens

I can't see anything but really hoping it's a BFP for ya!


----------



## kytti

I can't see anything either but 10 DPO is very early for those Internet cheapies. I have the same ones. I wouldn't expect a decent result on them until at LEAST 11/12 DPO! You'd have better luck with a FRER. Which is what I am taking tomorrow morning but expecting a BFN.


----------



## gardenofedens

beccad said:


> Mustang, I find FF a bit weird too. I've had a few months where about half the circles don't have any colour in them, even though the temps are taken within a 30 or so minute window. I would expect un-coloured circles when I'd woken up two hours later than normal, but not just for everyday waking. I've been using Countdown to Pregnancy as well the last couple of cycles as it doesn't seem quite so hung up on timings! Plus I get to put in all the symptoms and such like and it's all free :happydance:
> 
> I've bought my OPKs. I dug deep in my purse and paid for the CB digi ones with the faces. I'm not very good at reading the lines!

Becca - I'm sure you've figured it out and FF is just acting weird for you but just in case, if you check the Fever or Illness box in the specific symptoms, that will also give you a white circle versus a blue. Or check your Default temp taking time? I know mine had changed and that made a bunch of circles go white instead of blue when they shouldn't have....


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I know I can't really see anything in the pictures either... my camera is very hard to use for taking pictures of lines. I don't have any idea what my DPO is... it could be as much as 7dpo or as little as 2dpo?!


----------



## kytti

If you are 2 DPO there is absolutely no chance of implantation even occurring yet and it takes quite a few days after implantation for a pregnancy test to register the hormone that just started developing. 7 DPO is also way too early.... honestly 12 DPO is your best shot for the most accurate reading, even 14 DPO.. but I know most of us cannot hold out that long, myself included! But with my first pregnancy I got my BFP at 14 DPO and it was very faint.. so keep that in mind!


----------



## GirlBlue

Hi ladies,

Can I join? DH and I are TTC officially for the first time. We had been NTNP not to be TTC. Anyway, we're both 32 and a little nervous that this will not happen easily for us so I think this will be good for us. DH is mostly excited about BD everyday or even every other day. Plus, this would be perfect timing. School ends for me in may so that would give me the summer off.


----------



## wantabby

This plan seems to have had a lot of :bfp:'s!! So next month I am def going to try it!!! Good luck to all the other ladies ttc out there! I will keep you posted on how it goes!! :thumbup:


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I know it's early but I had a positive at 7dpo on my last pregnant.


----------



## kytti

I'd give it a few days and test again, the line should get darker if you are! GL! :D


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Stupid phone, I meant pregnancy.


----------



## TrAyBaby

hey there chicas, wow i've spent some time reading this thread and there are some amazing ladies on here. Amazing to see all the BFP too. 

This is my 2nd month of ttc since i had an ectopic earlier this year. Im on cd7 and I'm defo gonna give sperm meets egg plan a go. PLEASE add me to the list. I hope this is our month ladies

:dust: to all


----------



## gardenofedens

welcome and good luck to you traybaby


----------



## Iwant2beamum

Hello all I just DTD but Unfortunately he didn't climax in me (sorry if tmi)! Getting some cm but not ewcm yet. I thought u was on cd 8 but I'm actually on cd 8 today! Also I've never done a opk before and I'm worried about doin one in two days. I wee alot n get very thirty. Dunno how I'm gonna not drink alot n hold it for 4 hours (and do this every day!) :(


----------



## AnnaE813

Hello all! I haven't been on here very long but I just got done with the SMEP in July and am expecting (or missing) AF around August 13th which coincidentally is also my birthday (could be good or bad lol :winkwink:) 
Hoping for BFP all around!!!!


----------



## IGotBabyFever

welcome to all of the new ladies!!and fxed you all get your bfp's!!

dh and I started smep yesterday(its after midnight now here)...and conceive plus for the first time!! loveeeeeee it :blush: I decided to give it a test run before hand...and will be using it again closer to ovulation day...will start testing with my smiley opk again this time around...Im so excited! :happydance: 

Its late right now,but will catch up on recent posts when I wake up...talk to you ladies when I wake up!!! sweetdreamz to anyone heading to sleep soon also...and have a good day to all of the ladies on the other side of the world that are just waking up :hugs:


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi ladies,

Welcome new girls - I will add you to the list and lots of luck to you!

Beccad - sorry for the mix up!!

MyPrincess - sorry I got you mixed up with beccad - Im so sorry about your losses :hugs: 

Mustang - Really hope this is the start of your bfp!!! FX for you!

AFM -had my s6 week scan yesterday (my avatar is the picture) and saw a wonderful heartbeat :happydance: - is making the nausea all worth while :) Cant wait for my next one in 2 weeks time!


----------



## gardenofedens

congrats certainturton! hope to be joining you soon! AF due Wed the 10th...hoping for a bfp instead!


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies - as I am now CD8 I am hoping to start SMEP plan tonight!! hehe 
Will have to see if I can convince DB into lots of BDing over the next week. I am pretty sure I will OV at the end of next week. I have digi cb opk's standing by - will start opking tomorrow morning again. 
:dust: to all


----------



## Beauty2

Hey Ladies!! :wave: 

I miss you guys so much!!! I want to be back in the game!! This NTNP is sooo boring :sad1:!! Ugh! 

Anyhoo, I hope you ladies are doing well and preparing for those bfp's this month :winkwink: 

GL!! :dust:

P.S. Nice pic, Certain!! Glad baby his healthy!!! I hope you start to shake that MS.


----------



## kytti

Very very and I mean VERY faint second line this afternoon. Testing again tomorrow morning, AF is due any time now. No sign.... no spotting (I always get spotting 2-3 days before AF) and my temps keep going up every morning. 3 days ago it was steady at 97.90... started going up, this morning it was 98.20. Pray!!!!!!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Fx fit you kitty and congratulations on the heartbeat certain. I can only imagine how good it feels! 
Smiley- you back yet? Missing you!

Mrs stu- nice to have you back. 

Mrs fx - how's things?

As for me have scan at hospital this thurs to see reason why period was nearly 50 days late! Fx everything is ok

Baby dust to everyone x


----------



## mrs stru

So I'm on cd14 and have managed to bd on cd9, 11,12 & 14 so far- oh needed a rest yesterday!
Had a clear line on a cheapie opk on cd 11 but it wasn't as dark as the control line- but as I've had no other line before or since then I've taken that as the +ve. I'm still testing just in case and will try and bd at least every other day for the rest of this cycle. Last cycle opk was +ve on cd11.


----------



## skweek35

FXed Mrs Stru - lets hope you caught your egg this month. 
As I am now cd9 we started SMEP last night. OPK = O / neg 
Dont think I kept my legs up as long as I should have but then only cd8 last night and I think it would be too early for anything yet.


----------



## gardenofedens

kytti said:


> Very very and I mean VERY faint second line this afternoon. Testing again tomorrow morning, AF is due any time now. No sign.... no spotting (I always get spotting 2-3 days before AF) and my temps keep going up every morning. 3 days ago it was steady at 97.90... started going up, this morning it was 98.20. Pray!!!!!!

May I stalk your chart online? My temp has held steady for 3 days at 98.0 but keep getting BFNs...


----------



## kytti

gardenofedens said:


> kytti said:
> 
> 
> Very very and I mean VERY faint second line this afternoon. Testing again tomorrow morning, AF is due any time now. No sign.... no spotting (I always get spotting 2-3 days before AF) and my temps keep going up every morning. 3 days ago it was steady at 97.90... started going up, this morning it was 98.20. Pray!!!!!!
> 
> May I stalk your chart online? My temp has held steady for 3 days at 98.0 but keep getting BFNs...Click to expand...

Of course... here is my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/36385d/

Still no real BFP yet but no AF either :(


----------



## skweek35

kytti - that chart is looking really good!!!


----------



## steph1505

Hey everyone!! God ive missed it here! My stupid laptop is absolutely gubbed so just been kinda stalking on my phone!

Anyway, i wanted to come on and let uz alll know that i got my BFP today!!! I am sooooooo happy! Totally over the moon!!

Thank you to everyone on this thread for all ur great advice!

I tried to attach a pic but cant do it from my phone! Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kytti

A day late and still no real lines on the HPTs, just faint shadows. I'm probably having a chemical pregnancy and I am devastated. I wish I could get some answers but I cannot call my doctor until tomorrow morning. :(


----------



## gardenofedens

congrats steph!

good luck kytti! your temp dropped today, just like mine...here's hoping we're both still in for our bfps and our temps go back up tomorrow!


----------



## kytti

Yes, my temp did drop. Then I saw this on my Internet cheap o test.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/IMG_5502.jpg


----------



## lemondrops

looks like a :bfp: to me!


----------



## CertainTurton

Yey Steph!! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: Im so happy for you :happydance: Congratulations!!

Kytti - that is def a :bfp: wow!! Mine didnt look that dark at 14dpo, days after I got my pos on a digi!! why dont you get a digital one to check? I have a really good feeling for you!!


----------



## gardenofedens

it sure does - was it within the time limit??


----------



## kytti

Yes, within the time limit. I want to buy a digi but I think I will just pay a $35 copay at my doctor's office tomorrow morning IF they will do blood work for me. I need a definite confirmation at this point with all these FRER BFN's and SUPER faint lines, etc. It is just too iffy for me!!!!


----------



## CertainTurton

kytti said:


> Yes, within the time limit. I want to buy a digi but I think I will just pay a $35 copay at my doctor's office tomorrow morning IF they will do blood work for me. I need a definite confirmation at this point with all these FRER BFN's and SUPER faint lines, etc. It is just too iffy for me!!!!

Fair enough but in all honesty that isnt a faint line on an IC, they dont often go like the opks with matching lines..I say you should celebrate :) :happydance: very happy for you. Hope the doc can confirm for you tomorrow! Is it ok to add your bfp to the 1st page?


----------



## kytti

CertainTurton said:


> kytti said:
> 
> 
> Yes, within the time limit. I want to buy a digi but I think I will just pay a $35 copay at my doctor's office tomorrow morning IF they will do blood work for me. I need a definite confirmation at this point with all these FRER BFN's and SUPER faint lines, etc. It is just too iffy for me!!!!
> 
> Fair enough but in all honesty that isnt a faint line on an IC, they dont often go like the opks with matching lines..I say you should celebrate :) :happydance: very happy for you. Hope the doc can confirm for you tomorrow! Is it ok to add your bfp to the 1st page?Click to expand...

Eeeeeeeek... I don't know! I don't want to jinx anything. I know the test looks pretty good but my FRERs definitely don't! Let me update you tomorrow with either the doctor or digi result, then you can add it, I HOPE!!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

congrats kytti!!


----------



## CertainTurton

Ok Kytti no worries :) keep us posted and I have my FX crossed for you :)


----------



## kytti

Thank you!! You girls have no idea how bad I want to add a pregnancy ticker!!!!


----------



## steph1505

Kytti...that def looks like a BFP!! Yaaaaay!! Hope u get it confirmed tomorro!! Xxxxx


----------



## kytti

I hope so too, and thanks!!! I am highly considering just showing up at my doctor's office the second they open.... how can they refuse me then!!! "But I drove 45 minutes in CRAP Atlanta traffic!!! Please give me a blood test!!!"


----------



## beccad

Congrats kytti and steph!

I have thrush :growlmad: Really peed off about it. It's CD9 and I've used a pessary this afternoon, so hoping to be back to normal in 24 hours, 48 at the latest. So may not be DTD tomorrow on CD10 as I'm supposed to be, but we shall se!


----------



## mrs stru

Congrats On the bfp steph.
Kytti-that definitely looks like a bfp to me as well. Congrats.


----------



## Hopingitwill

Congratulations steph- how many cycles were you smeping/ ttc? Have a h&h 9 months!!!
Kitty- that def looks like a bfp have you had any other ic or tests with a line like that? I will hold off congratulating you until you yourself are convinced but def looks positive to me! X
Smiley- you back yet with a French bean- pardon the terrible pun!


----------



## kytti

My IC yesterday had a faint line but it was lighter than the one today. This is the darkest one so far, I think. But I should be close to 14 DPO so I am just considered about a chemical, if the lines don't progress anymore. It's mainly the FRERs that got me worried, the line was MUCH much much lighter on those, not visible in a photo.


----------



## Hopingitwill

From what I have read in here the lines don't get darker really quickly just every couple od days by a bit. Go to doctors to put your mind at rest as stress will not be good for you x


----------



## kytti

Hoping my doctor will let me come in tomorrow. They might make me wait... then I'll just threaten to show up anyway!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Doctors.... Don't get me started as others will vouch from my previous posts in June!!!!


----------



## kytti

My doctor is a dude too so you KNOW he does not understand! Although his nurse, I LOVE her... I've been seeing them for years and years... the nurse always calls me back when I call so I can probably talk her into letting me come in. It's not like he does the blood test anyway!!


----------



## Hopingitwill

It took me 10 days for my nurse to Phone me and tell me my test was neg. By then I already knew this as had contacted doctor the daycafter test when I heard nothing. Talk about rubbing salt in the wound! Maybe try and capture your fmu sample in a container do you can take it with you do they can do s test there and then?


----------



## kytti

My only concern is if they get a super faint line like I've been getting on some of mine they may count it as negative. Which is why I guess I want a blood test to be certain. I am sure they will do one anyway though, a urine test.


----------



## Hopingitwill

Well fx and keep us all posted! X


----------



## kytti

I will, hopefully it is good news!


----------



## Beauty2

Congratulations Steph!!!! YAY!!!! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:!!!! Healthy and Happy 9 months to you and baby!!!

Kytti - it looks positive to me!! I hope you get it confirmed really soon!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## kytti

BFN on a clearblue digi, and yes I opened it up even though you cannot go by those lines.


----------



## IGotBabyFever

I have a question about the smiley opk....Im using it again this cycle but I have a bit of a problem....Ive gotten two of the digi sticks (not the pee stick) mixed up....so I was thinking that I may have to use them both to figure out which is which....has anyone had this happen? I feel so stupid! I leave them under the sink in the bathroom so I dont have to carry it back and fourth...and forgot to toss one after a cycle..now I cant tell which is which! what do yall think?


----------



## IGotBabyFever

steph1505 said:


> Hey everyone!! God ive missed it here! My stupid laptop is absolutely gubbed so just been kinda stalking on my phone!
> 
> Anyway, i wanted to come on and let uz alll know that i got my BFP today!!! I am sooooooo happy! Totally over the moon!!
> 
> Thank you to everyone on this thread for all ur great advice!
> 
> I tried to attach a pic but cant do it from my phone! Xxxxxxxxx

Congrats!!! happy and healthy 9 months to you!!:hugs:


----------



## IGotBabyFever

noones online :( I was suppose to start using my smiley opk yesterday..but it slipped my mind :blush: so I just used it...and the line is dark but not as dark as the control line just yet...I guess Im going to just follow with the lines untiil cd14 which is when I have been getting my smiley for the past few cycles...and on cd14 I will just use both digis and figure out which is which that way,so I dont miss my smiley!! and this time,if I dont get my bfp..I will remember to toss them so I dont get things mixed up again :haha:


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Kytti, that is totally a BFP!!

So I had a dip in my temp this morning and it took my crosshairs away, but I put in a mock temp for tomorrow and it gave them back. If my temp goes back up tomorrow, it will be a perfect looking implantation dip. I was looking at all the charts on FF that had implantation dips and like 98% of them are pregnancy and only very few end up with AF. FF says I am 5dpo today but I know I am 6dpo and most of the implant dips that result in pregnancy happen at 6dpo on FF!! I am getting hopeful!!

I am also super tired today, feel like I am getting the flu or something


----------



## kytti

MustangGTgirl said:


> Kytti, that is totally a BFP!!
> 
> So I had a dip in my temp this morning and it took my crosshairs away, but I put in a mock temp for tomorrow and it gave them back. If my temp goes back up tomorrow, it will be a perfect looking implantation dip. I was looking at all the charts on FF that had implantation dips and like 98% of them are pregnancy and only very few end up with AF. FF says I am 5dpo today but I know I am 6dpo and most of the implant dips that result in pregnancy happen at 6dpo on FF!! I am getting hopeful!!
> 
> I am also super tired today, feel like I am getting the flu or something

FX for you!!!! I got a BFN on a clearblue digi earlier. :cry: Praying my doctor can see me tomorrow so I can find out what is going on and why I am getting faint lines on my other tests!!!!


----------



## Wilsey

I unknowingly did the SMEP haha! Can I be added to the list? :D


----------



## MustangGTgirl

kytti said:


> MustangGTgirl said:
> 
> 
> Kytti, that is totally a BFP!!
> 
> So I had a dip in my temp this morning and it took my crosshairs away, but I put in a mock temp for tomorrow and it gave them back. If my temp goes back up tomorrow, it will be a perfect looking implantation dip. I was looking at all the charts on FF that had implantation dips and like 98% of them are pregnancy and only very few end up with AF. FF says I am 5dpo today but I know I am 6dpo and most of the implant dips that result in pregnancy happen at 6dpo on FF!! I am getting hopeful!!
> 
> I am also super tired today, feel like I am getting the flu or something
> 
> FX for you!!!! I got a BFN on a clearblue digi earlier. :cry: Praying my doctor can see me tomorrow so I can find out what is going on and why I am getting faint lines on my other tests!!!!Click to expand...

Yeah but digital tests have less sensitivity! That is a dark pink line for sure... is your AF due yet?


----------



## kytti

AF was due yesterday, no sign.


----------



## SLH

I started the SMEP this month. We are on our last day. I'm 2dpo today and will get Ff lines tomorrow. I'm so confident in this plan.


----------



## MustangGTgirl

So I had one temp spike this month and that one spike is determining whether FF says I ovulated on CD10 or CD15... I am not sure what I should do. It was quite a big spike but I only got 1 hour of less sleep than I normally do that night. I took my temp at the same time in the morning but instead of going to bed at 11:30, I went to bed at 12:30... would that cause a .5 degree spike?

I don't know either way but my chart makes sense both ways... anybody care to look?


----------



## gardenofedens

hmm, I'm kinda inclined to think you ovulated on CD14 but I dunno..

My cycle is odd this month too. I had a positive OPK on CD13 but didn't have a temp spike until CD17. Then I had a second dip/spike at CD24/25. If I take out the positive OPK, FF moves my ovulation to those days instead which would make me only 4dpo instead of 11dpo. I usually ovulate CD15/16 so I definitely could have on CD17. But on the other hand, sex is always painful for me after ovulation and this cycle it hasn't been. It's been quite pleasurable until today which just happens to be the first time we've had sex since the second temp rise on CD25. That leads me to believe I didn't ovulate until then and am only 4dpo. But I had only creamy CM at that time - lots on CD24 and TONS of it on CD25 - to the point that it felt like my period had started...but not watery/ewcm. And the positive OPK at CD13...I guess that could have been because of the soy I took maybe? I know it made my temps all crazy because they've never been so high pre-ovulation before. Ugh - so confusing!!!


----------



## kbkb

Hello Ladies :wave: am back!!!! had a lovely restful week....sorry for not logging in...but i am so delighted to see :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: for steph1505 and kytti!!! happy and healthy 9 months, you two!

Certain- how are you feeling? the scan is really lovely.....I hope nausea not too bad??

Smiley- so waiting for you to return!!! french conception indeed!


----------



## Trying4num2

Hi, was wondering if I could be added to the list? I am now on cd16 and just got a positive OPK! thought I'd already ovulated but obviously not (opk's only arrived in post cd13 and thought I'd missed it) so we've been bd-ing every other day (then every day around cd12-14) and now I've got the pos opk will be bd-ing every day for 3 days now. 

Worried as I will have a short lutel phase now. Praying for a sticky bean!!!! 5th month of trying. Keeping everything crossed! Looks like this plan has worked for a lot of you!!! H&H 9 months x


----------



## kytti

I wish I had good news to report this morning but I don't. My HPT this morning looks less positive than yesterday, you can barely make out a second line now. I trashed it, not worth a photo. My doctor's office opens in 1 hour and I will call to see if they can help me out with a blood test. I'm hoping they don't tell me to wait it out but there is a good chance they will. Because I have about 10 different posts where people are interested to know what is going on I am going to update my journal first with whatever news I get next, it will be easier that way. So, if you want to know what happens before I update each post individually then stalk my journal, you can see a link to it in my signature. Wish me luck, I'm afraid I need it. I am really trying to give a good name to the phrase, "you're not out until the witch shows" but it's getting hard. I will update again soon.


----------



## Hopingitwill

Good luck kitty!


----------



## TrAyBaby

FX for you Kytti


----------



## kytti

Faint BFP at the doctor's office also, lol. The nurse thinks I am pregnant but it's just too early. They did blood work though and I should get the results tomorrow. I am spotting now though since the doctor did a pap, ugh! He said it was normal, especially for pregnant people. I hope he is right!


----------



## lala1214

It's been a while, but I wanted to update: :witch: arrived. :(

We did miss a few key BD days due to travel...

PLUS DH has been taking baths every other night for sore muscles and I just realized how scalding hot he makes them! :dohh: Don't know how much effect this really has, but once I drew the picture for him he decided to stop.

Anyway, not giving up on SMEP, I just have to follow it better.

Best of luck to all and congrats to the BFPs!!


----------



## gardenofedens

How long do you think that will continue to affect things? It takes like 3 months for new sperm to mature, right? My DH and I used the hot tub on our honeymoon so are we screwed for three months afterward? Ugh, I'll be so unamused!!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

So I went and bought some FRERs and there was a 3 pack with a bonus fertility test in it! I thought that was pretty cool. So I took it with semi diluted pee and I swear I see a faint line. I could see it without taking the test apart and it showed about 2 minutes in.... can any of you see it?
 



Attached Files:







fr1.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## wantabby

MustangGTgirl... I see it.. Faintest of faint.. bit I see it!! & Since it showed up within the first 2 minutes it seems promising!! FX'd for you!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Here are a couple after I took it out of the casing... the last one is tweaked a bit.
 



Attached Files:







fr2.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 14









fr3.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kytti

I can see it hun. :) I don't want to congrats you too early and jinx you but I definitely think you're heading towards a BFP!!!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Do you really think so Wantababy? I am hoping it is not an evap!!! I have had whitish indent lines before but I only saw them when I took it out of the casing, this one I could see through the casing and it definitely showed up early.


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Ok Kytti I hope you are right!! I still have BFNs on my internet cheapies tho... I am thinking it might be an evap but FRERs are suppose to be good about not having them. Plus it was totally within the time limit.


----------



## Peters Pooky

I'm in my tww but DF and I will be "SMEPing" next cycle!


----------



## gardenofedens

wow, my monitor resolution sucks or i'm blind because i can't see anything....makes me wonder if i'm missing something on my FRERs at home!! i hope not!!

congrats and GL to you mustanggt!


----------



## kytti

Well, everyone is different! Look at the mess I am going through, LOL. I can't wait for my blood results tomorrow. I think you have a good shot though Mustang. FX!!


----------



## wantabby

MustangGTgirl said:


> Do you really think so Wantababy? I am hoping it is not an evap!!! I have had whitish indent lines before but I only saw them when I took it out of the casing, this one I could see through the casing and it definitely showed up early.

I have had A TON of evap, grayish/whitish indents in the past 20 months, and they never have any pink to them, and like you said you can really only see them if you take them out of the casing && they generally don't appear until the test has dried out. I could def see a line! I wouldn't jump to a BFP, but like Kitty says I also think you are well on your way!! :flower: 

How long was the pic taken after testing? && when do you plan on testing again?? && how many DOP?? lol.. sorry for all the q's :oops:.. lol


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Well it is completely dry now and I took a few more pics... not sure if I see any color in it. Can't be 100% sure since it is super faint but I just never had an evap show through the casing before although I am sure it has happened.
 



Attached Files:







fr4.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 13









fr5.jpg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MustangGTgirl

wantabby said:


> MustangGTgirl said:
> 
> 
> Do you really think so Wantababy? I am hoping it is not an evap!!! I have had whitish indent lines before but I only saw them when I took it out of the casing, this one I could see through the casing and it definitely showed up early.
> 
> I have had A TON of evap, grayish/whitish indents in the past 20 months, and they never have any pink to them, and like you said you can really only see them if you take them out of the casing && they generally don't appear until the test has dried out. I could def see a line! I wouldn't jump to a BFP, but like Kitty says I also think you are well on your way!! :flower:
> 
> How long was the pic taken after testing? && when do you plan on testing again?? && how many DOP?? lol.. sorry for all the q's :oops:.. lolClick to expand...

That is exactly how I used to see the weird indent lines, like exactly. I had to take them out of the casing and wait for the test to dry and then I would see them... almost like a shadow inside the indent. It's weird because this test does not have that indent running through it, I wonder if they changed them recently?

Anyways, I took those pics around 2-3 minutes and the ones without the casing was probably 5 minutes or so. The ones without the casing was later than the first ones but was definitely under the 10 minutes they say not to read them after.

Ofcourse I am going to test again!! First thing in the morning. I am 7dpo today and in January I got faint positives on IC's at 7dpo and on FRER at 8dpo. 

I am just wondering why my IC's are not showing any lines... making me think total evap! UGH!


----------



## wantabby

I don't know if they have changed them?? but I do know def saw something, & 7 DPO is a little early so that may be why it is REALLY faint && why the IC's aren't showing, especially if the urine was not FMU. && I have never had an evap line within the first 2 min, that is what is making me think it could be the real deal!! :) 
Keep us updated!! FX'd!! :dust:


----------



## kytti

Just as an FYI Mustang usually when you take a FRER out of the case the second line, even if it did have pink, will vanish when it is super light. So if you saw something IN the case that is a good sign!


----------



## mrs stru

I have officially lost the plot! I knew I shouldn't have bought a job lot of HPTs. I'm addicted - been testing since 3dpo. Now on 5dpo and I've tested twice today and done two opks as well -all negative, there's a surprise :wacko: The thing is i'm not even convinced I o'd on that day as the line wasn't darker than the control line but it's the only second line I've seen!
Someone please remove the tests from my possession and save my sanity!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

kytti said:


> Just as an FYI Mustang usually when you take a FRER out of the case the second line, even if it did have pink, will vanish when it is super light. So if you saw something IN the case that is a good sign!

Well that is good to know because it did get lighter after it dried but I can still see it. Here is a BFN on an IC.
 



Attached Files:







bfn1.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Hey girls!! I found a picture of an old FRER I took that was definitely negative because I got my period. This is the weird indent line I was talking about... does my new one look like this?
 



Attached Files:







newpgggg2.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## okmomma

Hi! This is our first month ttc and I didn't even know about SMEP until about a week ago. DH and I just figured we would :sex: every other day. We started on CD 6. I don't have any OPK's and I haven't been able to determine my O time this month. I have only had one AF since my mc so I don't know if my cycle length changed or not. If I understand the plan correctly, we are really only missing one extra day of :sex:. Has anyone had success doing SMEP without OPK's and the 3 days in a row of :sex:? I already decided that if I don't get a BFP this month, I will be using OPK's next month.


----------



## Hopingitwill

So can wecongratulate you yet or shall we wait for blood test results?


----------



## Hopingitwill

Mrs stu- I know the feeling I think we should set up a group poas anonymous! I have had a smiley face and a peak on cbfm so off to bed- but got really bad cramps so not really in mood!
Have not followed smep to the letter after a 87 day cycle am trying to rwlax and bed when I fancy it apart from mow when I have peak. Am also going to use some conceive plus and bed tonight tomorrow and perhaps day after. Only downside will be that my af if it shows will turn up on holiday if my body is returning to a 32 day cycle. Got scan on thurs too!


----------



## Hopingitwill

My husband has just informed me he a had a piping hot bath today! Could smack him!!!


----------



## kytti

Hopingitwill said:
 

> So can wecongratulate you yet or shall we wait for blood test results?

Who me!? Umm.. I don't know. LOL.. I am in limbo. I still have very light spotting from the pap smear earlier. It's gotten pretty light and hardly there but it IS still there so I guess a part of me is expecting AF at any minute, even though the doctor said the spotting was normal. I know you girls probably think I am the most negative nancy on the planet. I just don't want to get my hopes up since I am late but with such light pregnancy tests! I just don't want a chemical. :( Hopefully my nurse will call me in the morning and by then the spotting will be gone too so I can update with good news all around. I will be praying for that!


----------



## okmomma

Kytti - I always spot after a pap. Maybe once or twice I didn't. It is normal. Good luck!


----------



## kytti

okmomma said:


> Kytti - I always spot after a pap. Maybe once or twice I didn't. It is normal. Good luck!

It was more than just spotting earlier it was a fair amount! But it's down to almost nothing now.. I HOPE!


----------



## kytti

Hopingitwill said:


> My husband has just informed me he a had a piping hot bath today! Could smack him!!!

He should have kept that one a secret! :dohh:


----------



## IGotBabyFever

Sooooo....I worked all day and didnt get home til after 7pm...so I didnt get to test with my smiley opk at 6pm like I have been doing because thats when I got my smiley last time on cd14..... so I decided to go ahead and use it before getting in the shower...and guess who got a smiley!!! I did :) If I wouldnt have tested,I would have missed it!!!! its only cd 12 !! Im gonna jump on dh as soon as I am out of the shower :blush: Im so excited I didnt miss it :happydance:

I was so excited I had to take a picture,load it to tinypic.com and post it here lol YAY!!!https://i55.tinypic.com/262b50p.jpghttps://


----------



## Zianna

IGotBabyFever said:


> Sooooo....I worked all day and didnt get home til after 7pm...so I didnt get to test with my smiley opk at 6pm like I have been doing because thats when I got my smiley last time on cd14..... so I decided to go ahead and use it before getting in the shower...and guess who got a smiley!!! I did :) If I wouldnt have tested,I would have missed it!!!! its only cd 12 !! Im gonna jump on dh as soon as I am out of the shower :blush: Im so excited I didnt miss it :happydance:
> 
> I was so excited I had to take a picture,load it to tinypic.com and post it here lol YAY!!!https://i55.tinypic.com/262b50p.jpghttps://

congratsssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...now start bd'ing


----------



## lemondrops

I've been BD'ing every other day and still waiting on my +OPK


----------



## IGotBabyFever

Thanks!!Im laying with a pillow under me and my legs up now :blush: and ofoarse on BnB :haha: dh would laugh if he knew I came on here right after haha


----------



## LoloShells

Ughh so weak and tired tonight... and now a headache :(

Cd19 today. Doing progesterone test during lunch break tomorrow.


----------



## TrAyBaby

IGotBabyFever said:


> Thanks!!Im laying with a pillow under me and my legs up now :blush: and ofoarse on BnB :haha: dh would laugh if he knew I came on here right after haha

:haha: OMG Amazing, i do that do, the pillow & the B&B thing. We are some crazy chicas. FX i get my smiley today


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Hey ladies!!! I woke up 4 minutes before my alarm this morning and my temp jumped up to 97.9 which is the highest it has ever been. I went and took a FRER and an IC and guess what? The line on the FRER showed up almost immediately!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: It is still light but it is not that faint anymore and I can see it without squinting or tweaking... I took some pics but my bathroom lights are horrid so I had to tweak the pics a bit so you could see the line. Going to take more pics once the sun comes out in a couple of hours :D I have a line on my IC too but I can't see it too great, if the sun was out I am sure I would see it better!

OMG I am soooo happy but now I am slightly worried because I started taking Maca 2 days ago... took 1 cap one day then took 2 caps yesterday and now I am going to stop. I hope I didn't hurt the baby with the Maca that I did take. 

I so thought it was not my month, I just knew that it wasn't. I didn't have any EWCM at all but I drank grapefruit juice and took Mucinex so I guess it worked!!

I am 8dpo today so those FRERs are definitely sensitive!!

I am going to go buy a digital this morning and suprise my husband with it through a text message :D :D :D

So I have a dentist appointment this morning for a filling and I am thinking of cancelling... they have to do an xray of my mouth and not sure if I should do it or not.
 



Attached Files:







impregnant1.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 13









impregnant2.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I took a digital and it said not pregnant... hopefully it is just too early though. Going to take another FRER here in a bit as soon as the sun pops out so I can get a decent pic!!


----------



## Iwant2beamum

MustangGTgirl said:


> I took a digital and it said not pregnant... hopefully it is just too early though. Going to take another FRER here in a bit as soon as the sun pops out so I can get a decent pic!!

I'm excited for u! Fingers crossed for ur full BFP v soon!!!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Here is a better pic of the one I took earlier.
 



Attached Files:







better1.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Okay ladies here is the new one!! Last one is tweaked!!
 



Attached Files:







verypg1.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 13









verypg2.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## okmomma

Congrats!  The FRER might detect a lower level of hcg than the digital that is why the digital was negative.


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Thank you!! My period is not due for another 6 days so I am going to be super nervous until then!!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Looks like a bfp mustang- congratulations! H&h 9 months


----------



## Hopingitwill

Kytti- any news on blood test?


----------



## kytti

Doctor's office opens at 8:45am, it is 8:37am.. when they actually call me is another story, lol. I think I am going to go distract myself with a shower. The spotting from my pap smear yesterday did stop though!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Well I guess I am going to cancel my dental appointment... needed an xray and a filling today but I have been reading online and it says that if possible, dental work should be postponed until atleast the second trimester or after the baby is born. The lidocaine they use does cross the placenta and I just don't want to take any risks. I hope this tooth doesn't become worse because it has been bothering me every so often.


----------



## Iwant2beamum

MustangGTgirl said:


> Okay ladies here is the new one!! Last one is tweaked!!

Congratulations! Happy and healthy 9months to u!!!! Xxxx


----------



## MustangGTgirl

So I bought 5 big bottles of Maca because I was sure it wasn't my month and I took 3 pills so far, 2400mg. I am worried now because I hate taking stuff like that during pregnancy. I am not going to take anymore but I hope I haven't messed anything up with taking the 3 I have already took. What do you think ladies?


----------



## GirlBlue

COngrats MustangGTgirl! So happy for you! (Sorry don't have an answer to your question. Just wanted to say congrats).

AFM...my temps are all over the place b/c I don't temp at the same time every morning, have no idea if I OV at this point. I thought yesterday was the big OV day and not only did DH go play Baseball but he came too tired to DTD & he could not make a deposit.:growlmad: LOL. The worst part is that I know he's going to be so remorseful since I told him that would happen if he went that he's going to try to DTD on hyperdrive today like he doesn't know I'm just using him for a BFP :haha:


----------



## CertainTurton

MustangGTgirl said:


> So I bought 5 big bottles of Maca because I was sure it wasn't my month and I took 3 pills so far, 2400mg. I am worried now because I hate taking stuff like that during pregnancy. I am not going to take anymore but I hope I haven't messed anything up with taking the 3 I have already took. What do you think ladies?

CONGRATS!! I am sure it will be absolutely fine!! I did lots of naughty things in the 2ww when I got my bfp and all is perfect! tts unlikely as small amount like that will make any difference at this stage. I do agree its best to stop now tho. If you are worried check with your doc but most women wouldnt have known they were preg so take a deeeep breath and chill, your stress will be almost worse :) :hugs:


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats Mustang!

I'm officially 14dpo today and my temp increased by .2 degrees. This happened before (the increase before AF) in my April cycle (but that wasn't a triphasic chart) so I still think AF could be here tomorrow since I've gotten BFNs each time I've tested but I'm still holding out hope! I have exactly 80 points in the Fertilty Friend "Early Pregnancy Signs" estimator but I also had that in a previous cycle so again, not certain but holding out hope. lol

Fingers crossed for all of you and hope we all get our bfps soon! :flower:


----------



## wantabby

Congrads MustangGTgirl!!! I'm glad you got a darker BFP today!! :happydance: 

I'm sure as long as you quit taking it from now on it will be ok! If you are really worried I'd call the doc and ask. && yea I think I would cancel my dentist appt too!! GL & H&H 9 months!! :thumbup:

STICKY!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MustangGTgirl

So the paranoia kicks in.. I was just thinking that back before I ovulated that my prenatals were causing me to not have any EWCM so I stopped taking them for a few days. Not sure on how many days but less than 2 weeks for sure. I had been faithful taking them everyday since the beginning on June so I have been on them for 2 months minus the 2 weeks I didn't take them.

I know you are suppose to take them for 3 months before getting pregnant and now I am worried that skipping those 2 weeks was bad. That was like the most important time to take them right? During ovulation and the few days after when the little egg was seperating.


----------



## gardenofedens

I'm sure it's fine. There are probably millions of women around the world who never take prenatals or who don't start them until their LO is 6-8 weeks along!


----------



## kytti

Alright girls, the news is not great. She said my levels are at 14. Which puts me at 3-4 weeks. She wants me to come back in tomorrow morning for another test to see if they go up or down. :/


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Well there is still hope right kytti? Maybe you had a late implanter or something. How far along are you by your calculations?


----------



## CertainTurton

Hey kytti, thats not bad news! you are preg!! As far as i know thats an ok level for now and its all about it doubling. 3-4 weeks is about right too isnt it? if your period was due 2 days ago you would now be 4 weeks if you ovu exactly on cd14...keep hopeful hun :hugs: positive thinking is great! Im sure you have a lovely sticky bean in there :) 

Mustang - chill :) prenatals are particularly important for the spinal cord etc which develop weeks 4-5 so as long as you are taking them now you will be fine :) Like Gardens says loads of people dont take them and they are fine. In fact I missed a few while I was in greece and have already seen my healthy bean so dont worry and just keep taking them now :) 

So excited for you both and keeping hopeful for you Gardenofeden! :)


----------



## kytti

From all the reading I have done 14 is extremely low. People at 7 DPO should be 14 and I'm probably 15 + DPO. I am trying not to get too upset but I can't help it. :(


----------



## gardenofedens

Don't lost hope Kytti. Maybe your egg implanted late and that's why your levels are still lower than "average" and don't forget they're just an average! That means some were much higher and some were much lower! :hug:


----------



## Iwant2beamum

Just DTD and have my backside on a cushion! Sticking to my SMEP! DTD everyday for past 4 days and cd 14 no +opk yet! But just been in the mood! Tried my preseed today. My gosh that's slippy stuff. Anyway just wanted to report on my SMEP on this thread. Fingers crossed my + opk comes tomorrow so all them swimmers are in place!


----------



## Enough

MustangGTgirl said:


> So I bought 5 big bottles of Maca because I was sure it wasn't my month and I took 3 pills so far, 2400mg. I am worried now because I hate taking stuff like that during pregnancy. I am not going to take anymore but I hope I haven't messed anything up with taking the 3 I have already took. What do you think ladies?

I took Maca root throughout my pregnancies. It is an actual food, not an herb. It is similar to a root vegetable.


----------



## Peckles

Gonna try SMEP again this month. Got my period a week early (weird) and I'm on CD6 and just got a positive opk today (also strange, right?) Anyways, dtd yesterday and will be doing it today and tomorrow as well.


----------



## Enough

I have read all 201 pages of this thread. I used the SMEP this cycle. BD'd on CD 5,6,9,10,11,12,14,15,16,17,18. 

I am pretty sure I ovulated on CD 17. 

Right now I am 8 dpo and hoping for a BFP. In addition to SMEP I am using Vitex, Red Clover & Red Raspberry Leaves.


----------



## IGotBabyFever

Sooooo....I got my smiley yesterday evening as most of you already know...we bded shortly after...and will do so as smep directs...so tonight and then tomorrow,skip a day then once more!! I should have ovulated today then :happydance: we are also using conceive plus...so Im hoping this is our lucky cycle!!! 
how is everyone else coming along?


----------



## TrAyBaby

Im still waiting for my smiley on my OPK but have dtd cd8, 10, 11, & 12. I know i cheated and BD on cd 11 but we were both just in the mood and i wasn't gonna say no :winkwink: FX i get my smiley soon


----------



## kbkb

congrats MustangGTgirl :) :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:

Kytti-hope your levels go up! try not to stress...congrats!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Congrats kytti- I have read that some women have really low levels in week 5 and 6 and before then were getting bfn so the fact you are getting bfp at week 3 to 4 is good. As long as they doubly you have nothing to worry about. But as certain said stressing is not going to help. You are pregnant- enjoy!


----------



## Hopingitwill

I got babybaby- well I got my peak on cbfmtwo days shook cycle day 18 and also got a smiley face to confirm. Bedded that night with conceive plus and also bedded last night but forgot conceive plus. Will also try and bed again today and then will be bedding for pleasure during tww. We have not followed smep to the letter as I am trying to be more relaxed following my 87 day cycle so hadnt bedded for a couple of days before my peak- hope this doesn't matter and I caught eggy by bedding when I got my peak- do you think I was too late in dtd? Are we on similar cycles now? This means please note- theoretically my af would be due around 22 if I return to a 32 day cycle but who knows. Willbe on holiday so not sure if to test or wait til
I come back if af doesn't show- what you ladies 
think?


----------



## okmomma

We didn't use OPK's this month but we BD'd on CD 6, 8, 10, 12,14, 16, 18 and 20. Last night was CD 20 and it was obvious that I ovulated already. My guess it I O'd on CD18 since my BB's were tender and I had some pink after we BD'd. We tried to BD on CD17 but we were both too tired and it didn't work. Hopefully we caught the little egg. :)


----------



## GirlBlue

DH pooped out on me Monday, which I believe was OV day but not for certain. 
Here's my story. I am sometimes every 26/28 days but have ranged from 23-30. We BD Day 10,11, 13, 14. All were fertile days on FF. On day 13 I had a tiny bit of spotting which I get midcycle when I start to OV. So I took that as a good sign that I was right in my fertile window. I spotted Day 13 and 14. Cervix High but still no visible CM. Seemed watery until Monday. I temp inconsistent in morning, so somedays I temp at 8 and others at 6:45 so I go up and down, but I saw no big increase on Monday. Here's my question for you ladies who use OPK's and temp...should my temps go up the day after I OV or can it take a couple of days to see an increase? 

My temps went up today and when I checked CM it was creamy, cervix was low and soft/medium. I'm thinking this means I OV already, but when is the determiner? My guess is that it looks like I OV on CD 15 Monday or CD16 Tuesday which is a bummer b/c we totally missed the deposit those days. We tried on CD 15 but he pooped. I think I wore him out over the weekend. :haha: All that said, I am not feeling 100% hopeful that we gout our SMEP timing right this month. Any advice would be helpful. If for no other reason than to help me fig out should I jump on DH today, or start prepping for next cycle. 
Is there still a chance I'm fertile?


----------



## MustangGTgirl

So I was going to keep my pregnancy a secret from everybody including my mom until my 8 week sonogram since that is when I found out the last baby had died and I was in Walmart buying a whole bunch of pregnancy test and guess who I run in to? My mom!! Perfect timing I swear. So I had to tell her since she saw like 4 different boxes of tests and obviously had a weird look on her face. I showed her today's positive, I told her not to tell anybody till 8 weeks but I am sure she will :)


----------



## mrs stru

So I think I'm around 6 or 7dpo and I'm trying not to symptom spot. But for the last 2 or 3 days I seem to be peeing a lot! I don't know whether that's a coincidence that I'm back at work and probably drinking a bit more during the day. On Monday I had to go 5 times in less than 5 hours - is that excessive? Also been lightheaded a couple of times randomly. OH is convinced that I'm pregnant as he says I have similar symptoms
to when I got my last bfp. Trying not to get my hopes up too much.


----------



## lemondrops

I swore my +OPK would be here by now! I have a 25 day cycle and even though i've never tracked it I always thought I ovulated around CD12. But it's now CD11 and still nothing but a barely there line. We've BD on CD7 and CD9 and will do it again tonight. If tomorrow I get my +OPK we will BD on CD12, 13, 14 and 16. Wish us luck!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

GirlBlue said:


> DH pooped out on me Monday, which I believe was OV day but not for certain.
> Here's my story. I am sometimes every 26/28 days but have ranged from 23-30. We BD Day 10,11, 13, 14. All were fertile days on FF. On day 13 I had a tiny bit of spotting which I get midcycle when I start to OV. So I took that as a good sign that I was right in my fertile window. I spotted Day 13 and 14. Cervix High but still no visible CM. Seemed watery until Monday. I temp inconsistent in morning, so somedays I temp at 8 and others at 6:45 so I go up and down, but I saw no big increase on Monday. Here's my question for you ladies who use OPK's and temp...should my temps go up the day after I OV or can it take a couple of days to see an increase?
> 
> My temps went up today and when I checked CM it was creamy, cervix was low and soft/medium. I'm thinking this means I OV already, but when is the determiner? My guess is that it looks like I OV on CD 15 Monday or CD16 Tuesday which is a bummer b/c we totally missed the deposit those days. We tried on CD 15 but he pooped. I think I wore him out over the weekend. :haha: All that said, I am not feeling 100% hopeful that we gout our SMEP timing right this month. Any advice would be helpful. If for no other reason than to help me fig out should I jump on DH today, or start prepping for next cycle.
> Is there still a chance I'm fertile?

It can definitely take a couple of days to rise. I ovulated on CD14 and on CD15 I barely had any rise but had a good rise on CD16. My CM dried up late on CD14 and was none on CD15 so I know I ovulated on CD14 but FF said I did on CD15.


----------



## GirlBlue

Thanks Mustang. That's kind of what I thought. I might see a rise the day after. My only hope is that my chart is messed up such that I actually had a rise yesterday or the day before which would mean we met the egg as opposed to depositing a whole 1-3 days prior to OV that would suck...lol. I'm planning to not symptom spot so much this time around so I'm doing less of that, but as tis is our first cycle TTC I'm trying to really focus on figuring out when I OV and what my body is doing. I was hoping to avoid the OPk's but looks like I'm going to have to buy them.

That's so funny that you ran into your mom. Hilarious. Probably for the best. Maybe this was a sign that if you hadn't told her she would have had a fit once she found out. Might have just saved you a tongue thrashing. My mom had a very hard time accepting that she and I were not the same person and did not need to share a brain. LOL. Sticky dust to you.


----------



## gardenofedens

Update: I'm 15dpo, haven't tested since 12dpo (bfn). AF is due today so temp should have come down but actually went up by .2 again. OH and I went to the dr this morning to start the process of tests, etc. since it's been 6 months. They didn't want to do an hcg blood test since I'm not officially late but they did test for a bunch of other things including pcos which is good. My cycles are fairly regular (26-33 days) and my temps show I've ovulated every month since I started taking my BBT but I'm still worried about it so glad they're testing for it. For the past few months I haven't gotten my period until early afternoon so I still have a few more hours before I'm officially "late" but I'm really really hoping the :witch: doesn't arrive!! I'll probably test tomorrow morning even though I had originally planned to wait until Saturday. I'm going out of town on Sunday - flying to the East Coast - which I'm really worried about if I am in fact pregnant but it's for work so I don't have a choice.....

Anyway, fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Peckles

SMEP worked for me this month! I thought I got AF six days ago (one week earlier than expected), but it must have been implantation bleeding because today I just decided to test for the hell of it and got a BFP! Went out and bought a digital and it showed + too!


----------



## GirlBlue

Congrats Peckles That's awesome!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Congrats Peckles!!! I just got a PREGNANT on a digital too at 1PM after getting a NOT PREGNANT at 5AM! You are due in April too I bet!


----------



## Peckles

Thank you! And congrats to you too, Mustang! Yes I think I am due in April. :-D I'm nervous, this is my first and don't know what steps to take next besides seeing a doctor to confirm.


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats Peckles!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Just set up a doctor's appointment and get some prenatals ASAP! Drinks lots of water too and stay stress free!


----------



## sarasparra

Congrats to Mustang and Peckles :thumbup:

Am super excited too as have been doing SMEP this cycle (BD'ing since cd8) and finally, finally got my +OPK on cd23 (today). Didn't think it was going to happen. Am temping too so am hoping to see a rise in next few days to confirm that I have actually ovulated and then I can be in the 2WW.

I know lots of women hate the 2WW but I'm looking forward to being there as never sure if I would even ovulate!! 

My OH is away tonight but we BD'd last 2 nights (it was my birthday yesterday so special bonus day hee hee) and he'll be back tomorrow so I should catch the egg right?


----------



## MustangGTgirl

sarasparra said:


> Congrats to Mustang and Peckles :thumbup:
> 
> Am super excited too as have been doing SMEP this cycle (BD'ing since cd8) and finally, finally got my +OPK on cd23 (today). Didn't think it was going to happen. Am temping too so am hoping to see a rise in next few days to confirm that I have actually ovulated and then I can be in the 2WW.
> 
> I know lots of women hate the 2WW but I'm looking forward to being there as never sure if I would even ovulate!!
> 
> My OH is away tonight but we BD'd last 2 nights (it was my birthday yesterday so special bonus day hee hee) and he'll be back tomorrow so I should catch the egg right?

For sure!


----------



## IGotBabyFever

MustangGTgirl said:


> So I was going to keep my pregnancy a secret from everybody including my mom until my 8 week sonogram since that is when I found out the last baby had died and I was in Walmart buying a whole bunch of pregnancy test and guess who I run in to? My mom!! Perfect timing I swear. So I had to tell her since she saw like 4 different boxes of tests and obviously had a weird look on her face. I showed her today's positive, I told her not to tell anybody till 8 weeks but I am sure she will :)

 congrats!! h&h 9 months to you!!!


----------



## IGotBabyFever

Peckles said:


> SMEP worked for me this month! I thought I got AF six days ago (one week earlier than expected), but it must have been implantation bleeding because today I just decided to test for the hell of it and got a BFP! Went out and bought a digital and it showed + too!

congrats!! h&h 9 months to you!!


----------



## lemondrops

I think I added myself to the TTC #1 SPEM thread but can I add myself to this one too? We're in the middle of the plan, waiting for my +OPK. 

I started testing with opks on CD8 because I have a 25 day cycle and didn't want to miss it. We BD'd on CD7, CD9 and we'll BD tonight (CD11). As of 2:30 I didn't have a +OPK tonight, but I usually test again before bed just to be sure (around 10:30pm). There's a faint line on my OPKs but nothing more so far.


----------



## Hopingitwill

Congratulations peckels. H and H 9 months. 
Smiley- you back yet- any news?


----------



## kbkb

Enough said:


> I have read all 201 pages of this thread. I used the SMEP this cycle. BD'd on CD 5,6,9,10,11,12,14,15,16,17,18.
> 
> I am pretty sure I ovulated on CD 17.
> 
> Right now I am 8 dpo and hoping for a BFP. In addition to SMEP I am using Vitex, Red Clover & Red Raspberry Leaves.

WOW! that is impressive! so you know us all!! Welcome :flower:


----------



## TrAyBaby

Congrats to all the chicas who have got their BFP :thumbup:

I've been following the SMEP this month too but still waiting for my +OPK, i honestly cannot wait to be in the 2ww and start symptom spotting like a crazy mofo :blush:

:dust: to all


----------



## MustangGTgirl

So my test this morning got a tad bit lighter than my one from 1PM yesterday and I am slightly worried. My ICs got a lot darker today as yesterday they were barely positive but my FRER got a shade lighter than yesterday's. 

My pee was not diluted this morning, was the exact same color as yesterday's.

I read online that if you eat a bunch of salty stuff and drink a lot of caffeine that your urine will automatically be more concentrated than if you drink water and stuff.

The test I took ay 1PM yesterday was right after I drank a 44oz Dr.Pepper because I was craving it really bad and after that I had started drinking water for the rest of the day so maybe me pee this morning was just less concentrated because I was drinking water instead of soda? I didn't drink a whole crap load of water though, my pee was really dark so it wasn't diluted.

Anyways, I am worried! I wish it was Monday and my period doesn't show, I still have 4 nervous days left.


----------



## IGotBabyFever

I need advice!!! I followed the every other day until got my smiley...and then started to follow every day...except I missed the 3rd day lastnight because I fell asleep!!! I work at 5am..so I was exhausted and dont even remember falling asleep!! I feel like a failure now :( should I go ahead and bd today,then skip tomorrow and do once more? or just do today? and then wait it out


----------



## Dorchy2011

Hi All, 
ive read most of the posts in this thread and think im going to give this a go this month. I'm month 8 TTC and nothing as yet.. this month ive been taking agnus castus since cd3 and drinking green tea, no alcohol etc etc... Im on cd 10 today and just about finished AF, is it still ok to start today? My cycles are usually around 50 days so hopefully AC will shorten and make this work! Im going to start my digi clear blue OPKs tomorrow... baby dust to all trying SMEP this month xx


----------



## gardenofedens

Mustang: Sorry your test is lighter....it's probably not a big deal!

My update: I'm really, really hopeful! I got my blood test results back from the dr this morning. We went for a "preconception appt" yesterday and I wish to god I had asked for an hcg/prengnacy blood test but didn't want to push for it since I wasn't officially late for af. My blood pressure (97/62) is really low which is normal for early pregnancy, TSH is normal (2.47), my FSH (2) is low for the Luteal phase but normal for early pregnancy, and my prolactin (15) levels are normal. They haven't posted the rest of the test results. I tested last night with yesterday's FMU and got a bfn but apparently hcg only stays in FMU for a maximum of 7 hours unrefrigerated and by the time I got home it had been about 12 hours so I still have hope. My plan is to test on Saturday if the :witch: still hasn't shown up. That way I'd be 18dpo from the first temp dip and 10dpo from the second in case I didn't ovulate until the second dip. Either way, I'm still starving constantly, temp is still up (98.0) this morning, 16dpo, and no AF.

Fingers still crossed!


----------



## Peckles

MustangGTgirl said:


> So my test this morning got a tad bit lighter than my one from 1PM yesterday and I am slightly worried. My ICs got a lot darker today as yesterday they were barely positive but my FRER got a shade lighter than yesterday's.

I took another one too today and it wasn't as bright as yesterday's either! But I took another digital and it still said "pregnant". I'm having some cramping but made my first doctor's appt for Sept. 1 and they said not to worry about the cramping unless I see blood.

It's nothing painful, it's just uncomfortable cramping. AF was due yesterday.

I'm sure you are fine. :hugs:


----------



## cdj1

WOW! I am so impressed with this plan! I am going to join so can you please add my name???

Can someone please explain how often I need to :sex: minimum, as my DH has a low sex drive so I am not expecting to be able to BD every day (unless a miracle occurs) :laugh2:

x


----------



## tammy82

Hi, I want to join in to, its only are second month of trying, but hoping this is the month, im on cd6, so if i start doing the sex tonight then every other night after, when do i need to do it 3 nights running (not sure what the smiley means) sorry new on this site.
Goodluck to everyone xxx


----------



## Iwant2beamum

IGotBabyFever said:


> I need advice!!! I followed the every other day until got my smiley...and then started to follow every day...except I missed the 3rd day lastnight because I fell asleep!!! I work at 5am..so I was exhausted and dont even remember falling asleep!! I feel like a failure now :( should I go ahead and bd today,then skip tomorrow and do once more? or just do today? and then wait it out

Don't feel like a failure!!!! Ur human! Not a machine! I'd do tonight and tomorrow then chill out in ur 2ww xxx


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Peckles said:


> MustangGTgirl said:
> 
> 
> So my test this morning got a tad bit lighter than my one from 1PM yesterday and I am slightly worried. My ICs got a lot darker today as yesterday they were barely positive but my FRER got a shade lighter than yesterday's.
> 
> I took another one too today and it wasn't as bright as yesterday's either! But I took another digital and it still said "pregnant". I'm having some cramping but made my first doctor's appt for Sept. 1 and they said not to worry about the cramping unless I see blood.
> 
> It's nothing painful, it's just uncomfortable cramping. AF was due yesterday.
> 
> I'm sure you are fine. :hugs:Click to expand...

I hope everything goes ok with you as well! I scared myself for no reason because I took another FRER about 4 hours after my last and I have drank 4 big glasses of water this morning and it is a lot darker than ever my darkest yesterday :happydance: I ordered 6 more FRERs from Amazon :D My AF is still 4 days away!! Not due till Monday!


----------



## lemondrops

Man this SMEP really works!! Congrats on the :bfp: everyone!


----------



## IGotBabyFever

Iwant2beamum said:


> IGotBabyFever said:
> 
> 
> I need advice!!! I followed the every other day until got my smiley...and then started to follow every day...except I missed the 3rd day lastnight because I fell asleep!!! I work at 5am..so I was exhausted and dont even remember falling asleep!! I feel like a failure now :( should I go ahead and bd today,then skip tomorrow and do once more? or just do today? and then wait it out
> 
> Don't feel like a failure!!!! Ur human! Not a machine! I'd do tonight and tomorrow then chill out in ur 2ww xxxClick to expand...

Im trying not to feel that way,but I swore to follow and not miss a day...dh even reminded me yesterday that we had to bd!! and I fell asleep :( I will do as you recommend and keep my fxed!!Thanks Doll :hugs:


----------



## kytti

I just got my second blood test results and the numbers more than doubled. It went from 14 at 11:30am Monday to 37 at 9:15am on Wednesday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Yah Yah Yah Kytti!!! You are going to be just fine!!


----------



## kytti

I am definitely not out of the woods yet but the nurse said the results were really good news. I am waiting on a call back to see when I go in again for more blood work! Praying very hard right now.


----------



## CertainTurton

Yet kytti you are preg!!! I didn't even have bloods so I can't say about that but if it's more than doubled I know it's great!! :bfp: :happydance:

mustang- don't you worry  I did 3 tests and they all varied if you digi says preg you are! I would suggest you stop testing tbh and enjoy you bfp 

new ladies :hi: I will add you when I'm off the iPhone - lots of luck 

don't worry about missing the third day(we did on our pos cycle) just try to dtd again soon


----------



## kytti

Yes, I can officially say I am pregnant now. Whether it sticks or not, I have to leave that up to a higher power. Praying for higher numbers again when I get tested again, if I do. Still waiting on the doctor to find out!!!!!!!!! You think it is safe to make a pregnancy ticker!?!??!?!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I would make one Kytti, you are preggo!


----------



## Enough

All I can say is THANK YOU SMEP! I got pregnant the first month using this method. It usually takes me a good 3-5 months to get pregnant, if only I knew about this method sooner.


----------



## kytti

I don't know how to make my ticker though because if I go by my last AF I think it's going to put me further along than I am, based on my hcg..... but I guess I can always change it later!


----------



## TrAyBaby

I have been following this thread and SMEP and im so happy for the new BFP........amazing really chuffed for you all. I wish you all a H&H 9 months.

I tested using a digi OPK this morning and didn't get a smiley but just did another one now at 7pm AND GOT A SMILEY FACE :happydance: i've just text my DF and told him guess what he's going when he finishes work in 5 hours. Crap just realised it's gonna be a long 5 hour wait :dohh:


----------



## kytti

I've been waiting to do this a while.......................... :bfp:


----------



## TrAyBaby

kytti said:


> I've been waiting to do this a while.......................... :bfp:

wooooohoooo congrats.....love the new ticker :happydance:


----------



## cdj1

kytti said:


> I've been waiting to do this a while.......................... :bfp:

Congratulations to you! How exciting! 

I am excited to try this SMEP!!!! It has a good success rate!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## kytti

I had to add one! Praying my sweet little bean continues to hang on!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

*Sigh* 256 days seems like a long time to go to get my baby... I wish I could speed up time by 5 months!! 

So did anybody see the thread on the early blood test at 7 weeks to find out the gender? I am doing it!! Talked my hubby in to splitting the cost with me (we are seperate bank account kind of people) and it is going to rock! I am waiting till my first sonogram to make sure everything is ok then I am ordering the kit so I figure by 9 weeks I will know if I am having a boy or a girl!!!! :happydance::happydance:

I wish I knew now because my Walmart has the cutest freaking baby girl stuff marked down to 2$ and 3$.... all kinds of little onesies and whatnot.


----------



## okmomma

Congrats to everyone on their BFP's.

Have a question. I am past ovulation - barely 3-5 dpo. I know my chances of conceiving now are basically zero. Do we still have to :sex: every other day just in case my O date was off? We didn't use OPK's, just CM and I am pretty sure I had ovulation bleeding this month. Don't know why I would have had pink blood after :sex:. I think the answer is no, but this is our first month ttc and I have never tried to get pg before. The last 1 was unplanned and the first was NTNP.

TIA


----------



## porkypig

Hi all, I'm due on 19th but not feeling very hopeful. If I'm not pg then I want to try smep; can someone recommend what opks to get please? Xx


----------



## gardenofedens

MustangGTgirl said:


> *Sigh* 256 days seems like a long time to go to get my baby... I wish I could speed up time by 5 months!!
> 
> So did anybody see the thread on the early blood test at 7 weeks to find out the gender? I am doing it!! Talked my hubby in to splitting the cost with me (we are seperate bank account kind of people) and it is going to rock! I am waiting till my first sonogram to make sure everything is ok then I am ordering the kit so I figure by 9 weeks I will know if I am having a boy or a girl!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I wish I knew now because my Walmart has the cutest freaking baby girl stuff marked down to 2$ and 3$.... all kinds of little onesies and whatnot.

Never heard of this!?!?!? Who, what, where, how??? Details please!!!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

gardenofedens said:


> MustangGTgirl said:
> 
> 
> *Sigh* 256 days seems like a long time to go to get my baby... I wish I could speed up time by 5 months!!
> 
> So did anybody see the thread on the early blood test at 7 weeks to find out the gender? I am doing it!! Talked my hubby in to splitting the cost with me (we are seperate bank account kind of people) and it is going to rock! I am waiting till my first sonogram to make sure everything is ok then I am ordering the kit so I figure by 9 weeks I will know if I am having a boy or a girl!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I wish I knew now because my Walmart has the cutest freaking baby girl stuff marked down to 2$ and 3$.... all kinds of little onesies and whatnot.
> 
> Never heard of this!?!?!? Who, what, where, how??? Details please!!!Click to expand...

Google pink or blue gender test for the website! It's 95% accurate with a money back guarantee!


----------



## IGotBabyFever

kytti said:


> I've been waiting to do this a while.......................... :bfp:

congrats!!! hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!! :hugs:


----------



## kytti

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo-8.jpg


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Yah Kytti!! I knew you would get a positive on one of those!


----------



## IGotBabyFever

Soooooooooo.....I know its a waste to test again after getting your first smiley on the opks...but because I failed to bd yesterday due to be exhausted from working 5am til evening...I decided to test just to make sure I am still in my fertile period....its my day off from work today so I figured I wont be too tired to bd today...I got a smiley again,which helps reassure me that I can make up for yesterday,today... since yesterday should have been my 3rd bding day in a row....so Im gonna jump on dh in a few hours!!! :happydance: and maybe do one more tomorrow since I totally messed up the 3 days in a row-skip a day then do again part...although Im assuming Im about 2dpo since I got my first smiley on 8/8....
am I crazy for wasting another test? :( I feel better now though!!!


----------



## lemondrops

Don't worry too much about missing a day! You probably had a lot of little sperm waiting for your egg as it is!


----------



## IGotBabyFever

lemondrops said:


> Don't worry too much about missing a day! You probably had a lot of little sperm waiting for your egg as it is!

Thanks doll:hugs: Im trying not to worry...but if I dont get my bfp,I will feel its because I missed the one day :( Im totally crazy,I know it :haha:


----------



## smiley330

Hello ladies!! Just arrived back in the uk and trying to get a quick catch up on my phone - I will read it all properly 2mrw but for now - Kytti and Steph: HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!! How lovely to come back to 2 bfp's! Hope you both have a wonderful 9 months. :D

Hope everyone else is doing well, hope to see some more good bfp news soon! 

I'm 13dpo, no test but not hopeful. Will let u all know how I get on 2mrw. 

Lots of :dust: to you all x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hey smiley!! Great to see u back! Ive been so excited to hear about ur hol?? How was it?? I wasnt hopeful at all! I had no symptoms at all this month!!

Lookin forward to ur post tomorro!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## GirlBlue

Congrats Kytti!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Just dropping in. So FF says I officially OV on Monday, cd 15. I BD cd 10,11,break, 13,14, but pooped on the 15:dohh: So I am hoping I am still in the running. We still BD on the 15th, but DH didn't make a deposit. He was spent from the weekend (and a softball game he insisted on playing earlier that day):growlmad:

So I am officially 3dpo today. I am doing well not symptom spotting by examining all my symptoms from last month and focusing on doing everything I can to make sure my sticky bean has a good place to live for the next 9months. It helps me not be out of control.


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey smiley- lovely to have you back. Did you have a good holiday? Have you done much symptom spotting? When you going to test?


----------



## kbkb

CertainTurton said:


> Yet kytti you are preg!!! I didn't even have bloods so I can't say about that but if it's more than doubled I know it's great!! :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> mustang- don't you worry  I did 3 tests and they all varied if you digi says preg you are! I would suggest you stop testing tbh and enjoy you bfp
> 
> new ladies :hi: I will add you when I'm off the iPhone - lots of luck
> 
> don't worry about missing the third day(we did on our pos cycle) just try to dtd again soon

Yes, Kytti and Mustang- Enjoy your :bfp:!!! :kiss::cloud9::happydance:

Certain- How are you feeling?? How is the nausea?

Smiley- Old friend, we missed you! How are you? Good time off?? waiting for you to :test:!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Kat541

I tried this my first attempt and it worked, so I will do it again next month when we try for the first time after our mmc.

Baby dust to us all!!!

:dust:


----------



## smiley330

Thanks girlies - I've missed you!!!

I had a brilliant holiday thank you, was so relaxing - ate my body weight in food daily, no rush to do anything for nearly two weeks - bliss! 

I did do a bit of symptom spotting, but really nothing! I've got a list of stuff that i'll write up if I should be lucky enough to get a bfp this month. If not, which is most likely, it will join my other lists of stuff that means nothing!!! 

Last night though, was the first time i've ever tasted blood in my mouth. I'm trying not to lose sanity over this, it was only very briefly when I got home after drinking some water... so maybe the water was funny. 

I have also been checking my CP still, and it is not low or open.. which it usually is by this time - again, nothing concrete that screams pregnant!

I am due AF today, so should be due to poas any time soon. Just can't bring myself to use one of the IC I have, might get a better one from town. I dont know why I would choose to do this!? 

x x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Yey welcome back Smiley - we missed you!! Glad to hear you had a great time...cant wait for you to test asap :)

CONGRATS Enough!!! :happydance: 

Welcome Kat451 - sorry to hear about your mmc and lots of luck to you!

kbkb - Its ok, Im actually just feeling sick and have actually been ill so far so think im lucky at the mo. I am ALWAYS hungry and eating does help the nausea so think I will be putting on the podge soon. Going bra shopping tomorrow...only got one left thats comfy!! How are you doing?

Porkypig - Its tricky about the opks...I would always recommend getting the clearblue digital ones because you get a smiley face when you have your surge and then you know it will be within 24 hours. I find it much easier than trying to decide if an internet cheapy stick is the same colour as the control line etc. BUT the CB digi ones are a lot more expensive so it is up to you. It also depends how regular you are and how long your cycles are, for example I normally only needed to use about 6 digi opks a month but some people will need more. You can always look on ebay for deals too :)


----------



## kbkb

ooooh smiley, water tasted like blood! that is very interesting...cant wait for you to test! glad to hear you had a lovely vaca , so well deserved...and I'm thinking French conception should have happened ya know :hugs:

Certain-Lucky you!!! Enjoy the hungry pangs....I'm into month #4, yet to feel truly ravenously hungry! although the nausea has eased monumentally!


----------



## smiley330

Thank you! 

I'm off to town now to pick up a test. Be back sooon! 

Hope everyone has a good day x x x x


----------



## TrAyBaby

smiley330 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm off to town now to pick up a test. Be back sooon!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day x x x x

ok i'm offically stalking you :flower: really hope you get your BFP today, will be checking back later 
:dust:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Good luck smiley- really hoe you get your bfp this month x
Kbkb- wow just noticed you are inyour second trimester doesnt time fly!
Certain- enjoy the fact youcan eat and know you are putting weight on for a valid reason!

Well I had my surge according to cbfm and digi smiley on 18th so assuming ovulation happened on19th. We managed to dtd on the 18th and 19th ( the first with conceive plus) but not on the 20th. Before that we were trying to be more relaxed and bed when ittook our fancy! Hoping thatnot bedding on 20th wont have cost us as there should have been plenty of sperm (albeit possibly destroyed from dh hot bath ggrrr!) waiting. Also went for ultrasound at hospital following my 87 day cycle. They couldn't find my ovaries as they said my stomach was too tight and there was gas (tmi). However I had had to drink over 2 pints of water the hour before and was desperate for the toilet soof course my stomach wad going to be tight- with all the pressing it was a miracle I didn't wet myself! Anyway they ended up looking for them internally and after she found them she said everything seemed to look structurally sound but she would send info off to doctors next week. So for min am ( I think) in tww between 2-4 dpo depending when it actually happened. This means af would be due on holiday so am guaranteed it will show up to spite me. But on the chance it doesn't am unsure if to test while out or to wait another week til I get back as with my last cyclebeing do messed up am worried about disappointment... Again. What do you ladies think?


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Hopingitwill said:


> Good luck smiley- really hoe you get your bfp this month x
> Kbkb- wow just noticed you are inyour second trimester doesnt time fly!
> Certain- enjoy the fact youcan eat and know you are putting weight on for a valid reason!
> 
> Well I had my surge according to cbfm and digi smiley on 18th so assuming ovulation happened on19th. We managed to dtd on the 18th and 19th ( the first with conceive plus) but not on the 20th. Before that we were trying to be more relaxed and bed when ittook our fancy! Hoping thatnot bedding on 20th wont have cost us as there should have been plenty of sperm (albeit possibly destroyed from dh hot bath ggrrr!) waiting. Also went for ultrasound at hospital following my 87 day cycle. They couldn't find my ovaries as they said my stomach was too tight and there was gas (tmi). However I had had to drink over 2 pints of water the hour before and was desperate for the toilet soof course my stomach wad going to be tight- with all the pressing it was a miracle I didn't wet myself! Anyway they ended up looking for them internally and after she found them she said everything seemed to look structurally sound but she would send info off to doctors next week. So for min am ( I think) in tww between 2-4 dpo depending when it actually happened. This means af would be due on holiday so am guaranteed it will show up to spite me. But on the chance it doesn't am unsure if to test while out or to wait another week til I get back as with my last cyclebeing do messed up am worried about disappointment... Again. What do you ladies think?

I would probably wait till after your holiday so you don't get bummed out and feel bad if it is BFN! FX for you!


----------



## kbkb

Hopingitwill said:


> Good luck smiley- really hoe you get your bfp this month x
> Kbkb- wow just noticed you are inyour second trimester doesnt time fly!
> Certain- enjoy the fact youcan eat and know you are putting weight on for a valid reason!
> 
> Well I had my surge according to cbfm and digi smiley on 18th so assuming ovulation happened on19th. We managed to dtd on the 18th and 19th ( the first with conceive plus) but not on the 20th. Before that we were trying to be more relaxed and bed when ittook our fancy! Hoping thatnot bedding on 20th wont have cost us as there should have been plenty of sperm (albeit possibly destroyed from dh hot bath ggrrr!) waiting. Also went for ultrasound at hospital following my 87 day cycle. They couldn't find my ovaries as they said my stomach was too tight and there was gas (tmi). However I had had to drink over 2 pints of water the hour before and was desperate for the toilet soof course my stomach wad going to be tight- with all the pressing it was a miracle I didn't wet myself! Anyway they ended up looking for them internally and after she found them she said everything seemed to look structurally sound but she would send info off to doctors next week. So for min am ( I think) in tww between 2-4 dpo depending when it actually happened. This means af would be due on holiday so am guaranteed it will show up to spite me. But on the chance it doesn't am unsure if to test while out or to wait another week til I get back as with my last cyclebeing do messed up am worried about disappointment... Again. What do you ladies think?

Hello :wave: old pal! Yes, doesnt time fly???:blush:
I think wait another week esp if you arent sure about the cyle...Yes, your last one was so messed up, I totally understand your caution...I know we;re all POAS addicts here, but :dohh: try to control it if you can. Your experience at the doc had me giggling a bit (sorry, was just a bit like my own 1st scan!!! too much water) but VERY GLAD to hear all's well with the insides!:hugs:
keep the faith, it WILL happen!


----------



## kbkb

Smiley- eagerly waiting your :test: results ....no pressure, haha, lol...

:wohoo:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Thanks girls that was what I was thinking but then worried about drinking. I don't want to not drink for no reason but on other hand if I was I don't want to be drinking ... Catch 22! Let me highlight I won't be going mad just wine with dinner and a few cocktails. Bloody decisions .... 
Smiley- test!!!


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> Smiley- eagerly waiting your :test: results ....no pressure, haha, lol...
> 
> :wohoo:

:D I am just meeting a friend then will prob her to wait a couple hours so estimated poas time will be about 4pm - wow I'm nervous!! 

Thanks hoping! So glad to hear everything looks well with your ovaries, and pleased to see you are back in the tww. Looks like you've done some well time bd'ing - wishing you so much luck hun, I hope you get that bfp!! 

Hmmm, it's a tough call about taking a test with u on hol, I had similar scenario but AF due day after I got back so that's why I didn't take one, I think if it were me though and I was due in the middle of hol if have to take one, only take it if/when AF doesn't show up tho - otherwise I'd go crazy not knowing! But then we all know I have a problem when it comes to poas! 

x x x x


----------



## Hopingitwill

Thanks Hun. Fx for you too. Will check in when I get back from hairdressers and hopefully will see you flashing the bfp for yourself this time. Have everything crossed for you sweetie!


----------



## MrsFX

Hi guys. Long time no see. I am currently by the pool at my inlaws house in Portugal. Haven't checked in, in ages because I've felt so low. The appointment at the fertility clinic was cancelled and re-arranged to a day before next af!*

You know ppl go on about stress all the time and you think 'what have I got to be stressed about?'. *Well I do think that I have been stressed. The week before our hols I hardly slept with having too much to do and I wound myself up to the point that I couldnt talk about ttc with friends without becoming tearful.*

Since I've been on hol I have relaxed for the first time in months. Sad isn't it? We've not done opks or smep but bd more frequently than ever. Hoping for a miracle.*

Good luck smiley. I've come out of my hermit existence to wish you all of the luck in the world for a bfp
In the next hour or so. X


----------



## emma_2011

Fingers crossed for you hun x x x


----------



## smiley330

MrsFX said:


> Hi guys. Long time no see. I am currently by the pool at my inlaws house in Portugal. Haven't checked in, in ages because I've felt so low. The appointment at the fertility clinic was cancelled and re-arranged to a day before next af!*
> 
> You know ppl go on about stress all the time and you think 'what have I got to be stressed about?'. *Well I do think that I have been stressed. The week before our hols I hardly slept with having too much to do and I wound myself up to the point that I couldnt talk about ttc with friends without becoming tearful.*
> 
> Since I've been on hol I have relaxed for the first time in months. Sad isn't it? We've not done opks or smep but bd more frequently than ever. Hoping for a miracle.*
> 
> Good luck smiley. I've come out of my hermit existence to wish you all of the luck in the world for a bfp
> In the next hour or so. X

Oh hun, sorry to hear you've been feeling so low :hugs: I know what you mean about relaxing though, I think my holiday has really kicked relaxation into touch for me. It so easy to get so caught up in ttc and all the details that before you know it everything is on top of you and being stressed is second nature!! I'm glad your time in Portugal (Jealous muchly!!) is helping though. 

Thanks for the good luck, and I appreciate you coming out of hermitness (it's a word) :D I'm just waiting for a wee to brew (building up the courage) and I'll update soon. Need to make sure im prepared to see bfn before I do it!

x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Opps posted same time as smiley...lol hope the wee brews quickly for you :) FX!!

MrsFX - :hi: glad to hear you are relaxing - I think it seems to help for a lot of people so lots of luck to you and just enjoy everything!


----------



## gardenofedens

Well, yet another update without a BFP. I went ahead and bought three different kinds of pregnancy tests last night since I was getting BFNs on the ICs and FRERs. I tested this morning with the Target brand and still got a BFN even though I'm supposedly 17dpo. SO - I've manually overridden my FF Ovulation Chart (link below) to show that I ovulated at CD24 even though that doesn't coincide with my positive OPK or fertile CM. There's no other explanation that I can think of to warrant still getting negatives instead of a positive. That makes me 9dpo with no implantation dip and my lowest ever post-ovulation temps. But the main reason I think I probably didn't ovulate until this date is that :sex: usually hurts for me after ovulation and it didn't start hurting until after this temp rise. I'm positively confoozled but not going to stress about it anymore. I'm expecting AF to arrive next week on Thursday and won't be the slightest bit surprised when she does! Hugs to everyone TTC! Congrats to those who have gotten their BFPs!


----------



## smiley330

Finally mustered up the courage to do a test and omg... I think we've bloody done it. 

I am shaking sooo much, and tears and about to come any moment!! I am just in shock! I really didn't think we'd done enough, I was hoping SO much but didn't _really_ think it'd be a bfp!!!!

6 cycles and 8 long months later, we've finally done it!!! 

:wohoo::wohoo::woohoo:

I just don't know what to do with myself :happydance:

Thank you so much to everyone who has wished me luck / helped me so much these past few months. 

Now little Bean, I just need you to make sure you stick please! x x x x


----------



## MrsFX

Congratu-flipping-lations smiley. That is wonderful news. You have tried so hard. Happy and healthy 9 to you!!!


----------



## smiley330

MrsFX said:


> Congratu-flipping-lations smiley. That is wonderful news. You have tried so hard. Happy and healthy 9 to you!!!

Thank you hun :hugs: I will be following you closely, I know you are going to get yours very soon!! x x x


----------



## emma_2011

Oh smiley I am so happy for you hun x x x


----------



## LoloShells

Picture!


----------



## smiley330

:D I did a digital as well....

x x x x
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gardenofedens

congrats smiley


----------



## emma_2011

smiley330 said:


> :D I did a digital as well....
> 
> x x x x

Wow they are beautiful lines haha oh is that what a POS digi looks like lol congratulations again hun x x


----------



## wantabby

Big Congratulations to all the :bfp::bfp::bfp:'s!!!!! 

I am CD1, and so very excited to try the SMEP this month!! :thumbup:


----------



## LoloShells

OMG yay! Congrats!


----------



## GirlBlue

COngrats Smiely:happydance::happydance::happydance:

So happy for you!!!

More BFP's to come on this thread...I'm certain of it. Who's next?


----------



## mrs stru

Congratulations on your bfp smiley


----------



## CertainTurton

Ahhhh smiley I am so so so happy for you  :happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: going on holiday seems to do the trick  so a French and Greek baby!! So pleased for you Hun... Looking forward to seeing you in 1st tri now. :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## Beauty2

Yes, Certain, apparently going on vacation is the key....leaving right now!!! :plane:


----------



## disneybelle25

Hey ladies, wonder if I can join you all? Had an mmc in July and just finished my first af after the d and c. Looking to do SMEP this cycle! Any advice anyone can give?? How effective is it?
Was also wondering if (and this might sound like a stupid question) there was certain times of the day to bd that are better, like at night?? Such a random q but I'm about to go away for the week with my in laws so we may have to sneak some :sex: in during the day but not sure that will mess the plan up??


----------



## smiley330

Thank you everyone!! Your all so lovely! 

Yep, it does look like a holiday is the key to a bfp, wish id have tried this 8 months ago! :D

Hi Disney! Yes join this thread, the ladies here are amazing and SO supportive! I don't know exact success rates but there is a link somewhere to percentages.... But if you follow it exactly then it does seem to be pretty high! I never followed it properly, always seemed to miss a day for whatever reason, but those who did it properly had quick bfps! 

Also, can't answer the time of day to bd - I think this was asked before but the general feeling was that it doesn't matter!! 

Good luck hun x x x x


----------



## disneybelle25

hey smiley :flow: thanks, I'm sticking to it like glue and dh is really on board so no matter what happens will be be following the plan to the last letter lol!!


----------



## AnnaE813

I'm joining the BFP train!!!! I've taken 7 HPT from 10 DPO to today (13DPO) and ALL BFP!!!!! I credit it to SMEP! 

I'm so excited yet terrified at the same time. M/C in June and can't through it again. Praying for a H&H 9 months <3


----------



## GirlBlue

H&H 9 mnths AnnaE that's awesome!! Will definitely be praying for your bean!:hugs:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Smiley- oh my god yeah bfp!!!!!!!! Am so excited for you. I knew you would get a French bean!!!! After all the support you have given everyone on this thread you thoroughly deserve it. Could not be happier for you!!! Holidays is def the way forward! Hopefully i can add to the vacation babies by throwing a Spanish bfp into the mix as af might possibly be due when I am in Majorca and we can be holiday bump buddies with certain also! Happy and healthy 9 months!! 

Congratulations Anna- happy and healthy 9 months. 

This last couple of months seem to be really positive let's hope the bfp keep rolling in-mine included! X


----------



## TrAyBaby

OMG congrats Smiley :happydance: so happy for you, hope it's a sticky bean x


----------



## avidwriter15

CD6 today - and I am going to try to do the plan - I am still learning how to read the IC OPKs until next month when I can use the monitor (hoping it doesn't come to that) - wishing #2 was as easy as #1 ... :(


----------



## IGotBabyFever

:hugs:


smiley330 said:


> Finally mustered up the courage to do a test and omg... I think we've bloody done it.
> 
> I am shaking sooo much, and tears and about to come any moment!! I am just in shock! I really didn't think we'd done enough, I was hoping SO much but didn't _really_ think it'd be a bfp!!!!
> 
> 6 cycles and 8 long months later, we've finally done it!!!
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::woohoo:
> 
> I just don't know what to do with myself :happydance:
> 
> Thank you so much to everyone who has wished me luck / helped me so much these past few months.
> 
> Now little Bean, I just need you to make sure you stick please! x x x x

congrats!!!! happy and healthy 9 months to you doll


----------



## IGotBabyFever

AnnaE813 said:


> I'm joining the BFP train!!!! I've taken 7 HPT from 10 DPO to today (13DPO) and ALL BFP!!!!! I credit it to SMEP!
> 
> I'm so excited yet terrified at the same time. M/C in June and can't through it again. Praying for a H&H 9 months <3

congrats to you also!!! h&h 9 months to you !!:hugs:


----------



## smiley330

Congratulations Anna!!! Glad SMEP worked for you, hope you have a h&h 9 months! 

Thank youuuuuu girls!! I have been awake since super stupid o'clock today, I can't sleep I'm too excited! 

Hoping - thank you hun, I'll be waiting now for you to get your Spanish bfp, that would be so fantastic for you!! And I can't wait to be bump buddies! When do u go away? Good luck lovely! 

x x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Welcome avidwriter15 :hi: lots of luck to you :)

Woo Congratulations Anna - praying for a stickybean for you :)

Hoping - FX you join us in the holiday baby group :)

Smiley - great to hear you are so excited, trust me soon you will be sleeping whenever you can :) wish I could sleep now but feel too sick :( welcome...:haha:


----------



## smiley330

CertainTurton said:


> Welcome avidwriter15 :hi: lots of luck to you :)
> 
> Woo Congratulations Anna - praying for a stickybean for you :)
> 
> Hoping - FX you join us in the holiday baby group :)
> 
> Smiley - great to hear you are so excited, trust me soon you will be sleeping whenever you can :) wish I could sleep now but feel too sick :( welcome...:haha:

:haha: thanks hun! I remember the tiredness from last time, but to be honest - i'm always bloody tired anyway. I have a big soft spot for sleeping :D

Sorry you're feeling sick though, thats not fun :nope:

disney - Thats great your oh is totally up for smep, that makes things so much easier!! 

x x x x x


----------



## Hopingitwill

Smiley- go away a week today so theoretically should be around 10 dpo then. Away for 10 days so fx. Xxx


----------



## steph1505

Oh my god smiley!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!! I am soooooo happy for u! Were only a few days apart!! Wooooo hooooo!!!!!!


Im sooooooo happy for u!!!!!!!! Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lanet

I want to join! I started bding early though, like cd 4 because I also started clomid and didn't want to miss it if it happened early. Im getting ewcm so we've started bding everyday yesterday but I'm still waiting for the positive opk. I feel it's right around the corner though!


----------



## smiley330

Hopingitwill said:


> Smiley- go away a week today so theoretically should be around 10 dpo then. Away for 10 days so fx. Xxx

F big time X! If you're away for that long I would def take a test for being late, it would drive me crazy if AF didn't show up but I didn't have a test! :D



steph1505 said:


> Oh my god smiley!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!! I am soooooo happy for u! Were only a few days apart!! Wooooo hooooo!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Im sooooooo happy for u!!!!!!!! Xxxxxxxxxxx

Thank you lovely!! When is your due date? Yay! Bump buddies!! :happydance: 



lanet said:


> I want to join! I started bding early though, like cd 4 because I also started clomid and didn't want to miss it if it happened early. Im getting ewcm so we've started bding everyday yesterday but I'm still waiting for the positive opk. I feel it's right around the corner though!

What CD are you on now? Good luck!! :flower: 

x x x x


----------



## frustrated11

Hey ladies, Been back and forth since November ttc, and ntnp. Ran the smep by DH last night, and we might give it a shot this cycle He better decide quick, I am on cd 5!!!


----------



## lanet

Cd 15. My ovulation was all over the place before, last month it was cd29. So I'm pretty excited about the ewcm now.


----------



## IGotBabyFever

so just hecking in with you fabulous ladies!!hope everyone is coming along great and doing lots of bding!! and ofcoarse to the ladies who got their bfps!I hope you all are doing good :hugs:

as for me....got my smiley on 8/8 which was cd12 this time instead of cd14 like the previous cycles...so my ticker is wrong!! :haha:

Im assuming Im about 4-5 dpo now...some say to count the day after the smiley as ovulation day...so that would make sense,I think....
the 2ww is so boring! no symptoms,its too early...so Im trying to stay busy with work and adding baby items to my many wishlists online :blush:

anyone else about the same time as me??

fxed we get our bfps!!


----------



## smiley330

IGotBabyFever said:


> so just hecking in with you fabulous ladies!!hope everyone is coming along great and doing lots of bding!! and ofcoarse to the ladies who got their bfps!I hope you all are doing good :hugs:
> 
> as for me....got my smiley on 8/8 which was cd12 this time instead of cd14 like the previous cycles...so my ticker is wrong!! :haha:
> 
> Im assuming Im about 4-5 dpo now...some say to count the day after the smiley as ovulation day...so that would make sense,I think....
> the 2ww is so boring! no symptoms,its too early...so Im trying to stay busy with work and adding baby items to my many wishlists online :blush:
> 
> anyone else about the same time as me??
> 
> fxed we get our bfps!!

Good luck! :D 

Hehe, I love baby wishlists - I always see things I want and absolutely must have :haha: 

x x x x


----------



## Hopingitwill

IGotBabyFever said:


> so just hecking in with you fabulous ladies!!hope everyone is coming along great and doing lots of bding!! and ofcoarse to the ladies who got their bfps!I hope you all are doing good :hugs:
> 
> as for me....got my smiley on 8/8 which was cd12 this time instead of cd14 like the previous cycles...so my ticker is wrong!! :haha:
> 
> Im assuming Im about 4-5 dpo now...some say to count the day after the smiley as ovulation day...so that would make sense,I think....
> the 2ww is so boring! no symptoms,its too early...so Im trying to stay busy with work and adding baby items to my many wishlists online :blush:
> 
> anyone else about the same time as me??
> 
> fxed we get our bfps!!

Hey hun - I am on dame schedule as you. Hot my smiley and peak on cbfm on8/8 too so assuming ovulated on 9th which puts me around 4 dpo af should be due if back to normal on either mon 22nd or tues 23rd. I bedded night of smiley and following day so hoping i caught the egg - i have not followed smep fully this month as trying to be more relaxed Am def not going to test before af- having said that I most prob will before I go on holiday or I won't - oh hell who knows what I will do! What about you?


----------



## IGotBabyFever

smiley330 said:


> IGotBabyFever said:
> 
> 
> so just hecking in with you fabulous ladies!!hope everyone is coming along great and doing lots of bding!! and ofcoarse to the ladies who got their bfps!I hope you all are doing good :hugs:
> 
> as for me....got my smiley on 8/8 which was cd12 this time instead of cd14 like the previous cycles...so my ticker is wrong!! :haha:
> 
> Im assuming Im about 4-5 dpo now...some say to count the day after the smiley as ovulation day...so that would make sense,I think....
> the 2ww is so boring! no symptoms,its too early...so Im trying to stay busy with work and adding baby items to my many wishlists online :blush:
> 
> anyone else about the same time as me??
> 
> fxed we get our bfps!!
> 
> Good luck! :D
> 
> Hehe, I love baby wishlists - I always see things I want and absolutely must have :haha:
> 
> x x x xClick to expand...

Thanks doll :hugs: I always find something I want,need or absolutely love! I have way too many wishlists haha


----------



## IGotBabyFever

Hopingitwill said:


> IGotBabyFever said:
> 
> 
> so just hecking in with you fabulous ladies!!hope everyone is coming along great and doing lots of bding!! and ofcoarse to the ladies who got their bfps!I hope you all are doing good :hugs:
> 
> as for me....got my smiley on 8/8 which was cd12 this time instead of cd14 like the previous cycles...so my ticker is wrong!! :haha:
> 
> Im assuming Im about 4-5 dpo now...some say to count the day after the smiley as ovulation day...so that would make sense,I think....
> the 2ww is so boring! no symptoms,its too early...so Im trying to stay busy with work and adding baby items to my many wishlists online :blush:
> 
> anyone else about the same time as me??
> 
> fxed we get our bfps!!
> 
> Hey hun - I am on dame schedule as you. Hot my smiley and peak on cbfm on8/8 too so assuming ovulated on 9th which puts me around 4 dpo af should be due if back to normal on either mon 22nd or tues 23rd. I bedded night of smiley and following day so hoping i caught the egg - i have not followed smep fully this month as trying to be more relaxed Am def not going to test before af- having said that I most prob will before I go on holiday or I won't - oh hell who knows what I will do! What about you?Click to expand...

yay!!someone on the same boat as me :hugs: Im a poas addict so I will probably start testing before af is due :blush: sounds like you bded on the best days,so I wouldnt worry! we missed 1 day because I was exhausted from working,but we ended up bding 2 more times just incase...its alot of bding,so its no wonder alot of us miss a day or two :winkwink: I think as long as we have the days around and on ovulation day,we all should be fine...
we also used conceive plus for the first time this cycle because I have little to no ewcm....so hope that helped!!
keep me posted on any symptoms,Im a crazy symptom spotter but havent had anything as of recent...
enjoy your holiday!! try to relax,I know easier said than done!!

fxed we get our bfps!!! :dust:


----------



## SLH

Hello everyone, I started the smep this month and am very excited to see if it worked.


----------



## lanet

Girls I need your advice. I'm getting loads of ewcm and I'm crampy(yaaay!!) but still getting negatives on my digi opk. Should I still do every other day or do everyday now?? The cm seems so fertile I don't want to waste it! Lol


----------



## Stinas

CONGRATS on all the BFP!!!! I hope to be one soon!!
Good luck everyone!


----------



## GirlBlue

lanet said:


> Girls I need your advice. I'm getting loads of ewcm and I'm crampy(yaaay!!) but still getting negatives on my digi opk. Should I still do every other day or do everyday now?? The cm seems so fertile I don't want to waste it! Lol

I would trust my body over the OPK personally. I think that they are always subject to error. Good luck!


----------



## charliekitty

Hi girls can I join!! I'm on my first cycle ttc #2 =) I'm on cd10, we dtd cd8 and tonights the night again =) <3


----------



## steph1505

Smiley - ive worked out my due date should be 12th of April! Have u worked ures out? How r u feelin? Im absolutely knackered! All the time!

Lol we did say wed b bump buddies...glad its worked out that way!! 

Hope everyone is havin a good day! Lots of good luck to you all! I think the pas few weeks is a great indicator that SMEP really does work!! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Good Morning :flower:

SLH - Good luck, what CD are you on? Keep us updated :D 

lanet - I think i would also second what GirlBlue said, if you think you are ov'ing then trust your body. But I would keep in mind that you may not have ov'ed yet and keep the opk on hand ready to test again should you get other signs. Good luck!

charliekitty - Good luck!!

steph1505 - Yep i've worked out my due date (well a website did) and it's 20th April. That's only a few days after my OH's birthday, so he's really pleased - and is hoping to be sharing his birthday! We'll see .... 2 birthday's on one day seem like a lot of future work!!! :haha:

Feeling fine at the moment, I am waiting for tiredness to kick in as I know it will. Last time I completely got away without any sickeness or nausea either, so would be nice if that happened again, but that's quite wishful thinking!

Oh and I sneezed this morning and it felt like my uterus was trying to break out - ouch!! 

x x x x x


----------



## lanet

I got positive opk today!!! We skipped yesterday so we will continue today. I wonder if it's ok that I skipped yesterday?


----------



## steph1505

Hey lanet!! Yay on the positive opk!! Just make sure u get bd'ing over the next 3 nites and hopefully ul catch that wee egg!! 

Smiley thats so nice your OH wants to share his birthday! At least u wouldnt need to worry about buying him a present! There are no march or april birthdays in our family so theres no one near my due date! I was really sick last time with Brandon and havent had any so far so im hoping I escape it thie time! Ive picked all my nursery stuff and my pram already! OH cant beleve hes got all this for another 8 months haha!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Hey Lanet- great news about the opk, like steph says don't worry about yesterday just get dtd now  good luck.

All now preg smep'ers- what do you think about me starting a smep success thread in first tri so we can continue chatting together? I sometimes think it's not too fair on all the ladies still trying if we waffle on too much  what you think?


----------



## Hopingitwill

IGotBabyFever said:


> Hopingitwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IGotBabyFever said:
> 
> 
> so just hecking in with you fabulous ladies!!hope everyone is coming along great and doing lots of bding!! and ofcoarse to the ladies who got their bfps!I hope you all are doing good :hugs:
> 
> as for me....got my smiley on 8/8 which was cd12 this time instead of cd14 like the previous cycles...so my ticker is wrong!! :haha:
> 
> Im assuming Im about 4-5 dpo now...some say to count the day after the smiley as ovulation day...so that would make sense,I think....
> the 2ww is so boring! no symptoms,its too early...so Im trying to stay busy with work and adding baby items to my many wishlists online :blush:
> 
> anyone else about the same time as me??
> 
> fxed we get our bfps!!
> 
> Hey hun - I am on dame schedule as you. Hot my smiley and peak on cbfm on8/8 too so assuming ovulated on 9th which puts me around 4 dpo af should be due if back to normal on either mon 22nd or tues 23rd. I bedded night of smiley and following day so hoping i caught the egg - i have not followed smep fully this month as trying to be more relaxed Am def not going to test before af- having said that I most prob will before I go on holiday or I won't - oh hell who knows what I will do! What about you?Click to expand...
> 
> yay!!someone on the same boat as me :hugs: Im a poas addict so I will probably start testing before af is due :blush: sounds like you bded on the best days,so I wouldnt worry! we missed 1 day because I was exhausted from working,but we ended up bding 2 more times just incase...its alot of bding,so its no wonder alot of us miss a day or two :winkwink: I think as long as we have the days around and on ovulation day,we all should be fine...
> we also used conceive plus for the first time this cycle because I have little to no ewcm....so hope that helped!!
> keep me posted on any symptoms,Im a crazy symptom spotter but havent had anything as of recent...
> enjoy your holiday!! try to relax,I know easier said than done!!
> 
> fxed we get our bfps!!! :dust:Click to expand...

Might have to live my poas addiction through you... still undecided what to do. Might test after af on holiday and BFN at least I can go down my sorrows in copious amounts of alcohol! I wouldn't worry you missed a day you still would have had some:spermy: waiting for the egg and it is better that way than the other as egg is the one with the shorter lifespan! I also used conceive plus but only the once during ovulation as i forgot the following night! Try to relax too and keep me posted on your poas. i am trying not to symptom spot - nipples are a bit sore but not as bad as they have been in other months when af arrived. Also have a couple of spots which normally come nearer to af but this could be due to lack of sleep and stupidly late nights as is the summer hols. keep me posted hunxxx FX for us would be lovely for us to be able to join the smep bump buddies crew!:hugs:


----------



## smiley330

CertainTurton said:


> Hey Lanet- great news about the opk, like steph says don't worry about yesterday just get dtd now  good luck.
> 
> All now preg smep'ers- what do you think about me starting a smep success thread in first tri so we can continue chatting together? I sometimes think it's not too fair on all the ladies still trying if we waffle on too much  what you think?

Hey hun! I think this is a fab idea, was wondering if we could set one up over there as well  

x x x x x


----------



## Hopingitwill

CertainTurton said:


> Hey Lanet- great news about the opk, like steph says don't worry about yesterday just get dtd now  good luck.
> 
> All now preg smep'ers- what do you think about me starting a smep success thread in first tri so we can continue chatting together? I sometimes think it's not too fair on all the ladies still trying if we waffle on too much  what you think?

I think you should start one so I can join soon hopefully!!!!- however I enjoy the waffling as it reminds us that Smep does work and I would miss you all so much if you left for another thread! So in conclusion I think we should have both - sorry for extra work certain but us still trying need your positivity and good advice here too and we dont want to lose it!

A spring baby steph and Smiley with all the cute little lambs in the field.... Ah I am sentimental today!:blush:


----------



## smiley330

Hopingitwill said:


> CertainTurton said:
> 
> 
> Hey Lanet- great news about the opk, like steph says don't worry about yesterday just get dtd now  good luck.
> 
> All now preg smep'ers- what do you think about me starting a smep success thread in first tri so we can continue chatting together? I sometimes think it's not too fair on all the ladies still trying if we waffle on too much  what you think?
> 
> I think you should start one so I can join soon hopefully!!!!- however I enjoy the waffling as it reminds us that Smep does work and I would miss you all so much if you left for another thread! So in conclusion I think we should have both - sorry for extra work certain but us still trying need your positivity and good advice here too and we dont want to lose it!
> 
> A spring baby steph and Smiley with all the cute little lambs in the field.... Ah I am sentimental today!:blush:Click to expand...

Ah :hugs: you're sweet!! I know I only just got my bfp but before I had it it was nice to see preg smeppers still around so I know that feeling, but am conscious that not everyone ttc wants to come here an listen to preg stuff - ill most def keep checking in here though, can't wait for all you girls to get your bfp's!!

x x x x


----------



## IGotBabyFever

Hopingitwill said:


> IGotBabyFever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopingitwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IGotBabyFever said:
> 
> 
> so just hecking in with you fabulous ladies!!hope everyone is coming along great and doing lots of bding!! and ofcoarse to the ladies who got their bfps!I hope you all are doing good :hugs:
> 
> as for me....got my smiley on 8/8 which was cd12 this time instead of cd14 like the previous cycles...so my ticker is wrong!! :haha:
> 
> Im assuming Im about 4-5 dpo now...some say to count the day after the smiley as ovulation day...so that would make sense,I think....
> the 2ww is so boring! no symptoms,its too early...so Im trying to stay busy with work and adding baby items to my many wishlists online :blush:
> 
> anyone else about the same time as me??
> 
> fxed we get our bfps!!
> 
> Hey hun - I am on dame schedule as you. Hot my smiley and peak on cbfm on8/8 too so assuming ovulated on 9th which puts me around 4 dpo af should be due if back to normal on either mon 22nd or tues 23rd. I bedded night of smiley and following day so hoping i caught the egg - i have not followed smep fully this month as trying to be more relaxed Am def not going to test before af- having said that I most prob will before I go on holiday or I won't - oh hell who knows what I will do! What about you?Click to expand...
> 
> yay!!someone on the same boat as me :hugs: Im a poas addict so I will probably start testing before af is due :blush: sounds like you bded on the best days,so I wouldnt worry! we missed 1 day because I was exhausted from working,but we ended up bding 2 more times just incase...its alot of bding,so its no wonder alot of us miss a day or two :winkwink: I think as long as we have the days around and on ovulation day,we all should be fine...
> we also used conceive plus for the first time this cycle because I have little to no ewcm....so hope that helped!!
> keep me posted on any symptoms,Im a crazy symptom spotter but havent had anything as of recent...
> enjoy your holiday!! try to relax,I know easier said than done!!
> 
> fxed we get our bfps!!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Might have to live my poas addiction through you... still undecided what to do. Might test after af on holiday and BFN at least I can go down my sorrows in copious amounts of alcohol! I wouldn't worry you missed a day you still would have had some:spermy: waiting for the egg and it is better that way than the other as egg is the one with the shorter lifespan! I also used conceive plus but only the once during ovulation as i forgot the following night! Try to relax too and keep me posted on your poas. i am trying not to symptom spot - nipples are a bit sore but not as bad as they have been in other months when af arrived. Also have a couple of spots which normally come nearer to af but this could be due to lack of sleep and stupidly late nights as is the summer hols. keep me posted hunxxx FX for us would be lovely for us to be able to join the smep bump buddies crew!:hugs:Click to expand...


Im trying my best not to poas now,I believe this time around may be a bit easier to avoid due to working such early hours lately...I am out of the door by 5:45am,and too exhausted to do anything by the time I get home...but then again,an ic hpt could make its way into my purse :haha: a drink sounds wonderful,I may have to join if I dont get my bfp....
I have actually been looking for symptoms,but I have none at all...not even a sneeze to over analyze :haha: atleast you have some symptoms!! and you never know,it may be a good sign!!
I hope we both get our bfps and can join the fab ladies who will now be known as the smep buddies crew as you said :happydance: 
I still have hope and faith!! and wont be giving up anytime soon...
fxed we get ours bfps!! and I will keep you posted on my poas addiction and any symptoms that I have or make up in my head because Im just plain crazy :blush:


----------



## mrs stru

I agree with hopingitwill- having all you bfp'ers On this thread gives us all hope that smep works so please don't forget about us.

I'm out again this month - on cd 21 and :witch: is imminent. Had cramps yesterday and today and a pinky tinge when I wipe(sorry tmi). So I'm sat here with a bottle of coke and trying to look forward to next month. We have our first fs appt on 25th - not long to wait now. 

Does anyone know where the cheapest place to get smiley opks is? I don't think the cheapy tests are right for me!


----------



## lanet

I don't know where you are but I got a 20 pk at walmar for $37. Pricey, but so worth to see that smiley and know for sure!


----------



## CertainTurton

mrs stru- im afraid im not too sure where is best as i got mine with my study, but I know ebay is supposed to be good or how about preloved? 

Babyfever - ooo so strong, you should def test :) 

Hoping - I can understand about not testing on holiday - i got my bfp the day we returned and had really enjoyed all the naughty things before. I did get 2 bfns on holiday but as they were 8/9dpo i wasn't too worried.

Glad the thread idea went down well - dont worry I wont disappear from this thread though, I will still add the names and come and say hello etc :) Here is the link to the new buddy thread for the preg ladies 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/703277-smep-success-buddies.html#post12245479

Hope to see all you there soon :)


----------



## IGotBabyFever

CertainTurton said:


> mrs stru- im afraid im not too sure where is best as i got mine with my study, but I know ebay is supposed to be good or how about preloved?
> 
> Babyfever - ooo so strong, you should def test :)
> 
> Hoping - I can understand about not testing on holiday - i got my bfp the day we returned and had really enjoyed all the naughty things before. I did get 2 bfns on holiday but as they were 8/9dpo i wasn't too worried.
> 
> Glad the thread idea went down well - dont worry I wont disappear from this thread though, I will still add the names and come and say hello etc :) Here is the link to the new buddy thread for the preg ladies
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/703277-smep-success-buddies.html#post12245479
> 
> Hope to see all you there soon :)

[email protected] should def test! :haha: peer pressure!!! hahaha I know its still much to early,and will just get a bfn :( it is rather tempting though! :blush:


----------



## smiley330

mrs stru said:


> I agree with hopingitwill- having all you bfp'ers On this thread gives us all hope that smep works so please don't forget about us.
> 
> I'm out again this month - on cd 21 and :witch: is imminent. Had cramps yesterday and today and a pinky tinge when I wipe(sorry tmi). So I'm sat here with a bottle of coke and trying to look forward to next month. We have our first fs appt on 25th - not long to wait now.
> 
> Does anyone know where the cheapest place to get smiley opks is? I don't think the cheapy tests are right for me!

I got mine of Amazon, they do a pack of 20 for about £20 which was the cheapest I found! :D



CertainTurton said:


> mrs stru- im afraid im not too sure where is best as i got mine with my study, but I know ebay is supposed to be good or how about preloved?
> 
> Babyfever - ooo so strong, you should def test :)
> 
> Hoping - I can understand about not testing on holiday - i got my bfp the day we returned and had really enjoyed all the naughty things before. I did get 2 bfns on holiday but as they were 8/9dpo i wasn't too worried.
> 
> Glad the thread idea went down well - dont worry I wont disappear from this thread though, I will still add the names and come and say hello etc :) Here is the link to the new buddy thread for the preg ladies
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/703277-smep-success-buddies.html#post12245479
> 
> Hope to see all you there soon :)

Thanks for dong this :hugs: - You are the best thread setter upper :D

x x x x


----------



## gardenofedens

Sadly, the witch got me this morning at 18dpo according to FF but I think I was only 10dpo based on cervix position.

So my new plan - I'm not temping anymore. I'm not continuing soy (it - or something - pushed my ovulation back from CD15/16 to CD24 and my LP from 14 days to 10! Plus my temps were all over the place pre-ovulation when they aren't usually). I'm not even going to track which days we BD or my CM. I'm completely addicted to BnB so I don't think I'll be able to give it up but I'm going to cut back and focus on something other than making a baby. I return to school for my teaching credential in just under two weeks and that's going to keep me crazy busy on top of it getting busier at work. I got my final test results from the "pre-conception" appointment back today though without speaking to the doctor I don't know what any of it means. Hopefully she'll call this week so we can discuss it though. She said if anything was abnormal she'd start me on Clomid right away, otherwise we have to keep trying for 3 months and take an infertility class. I also had a second blood test confirm that my Rubella titers are too low so we're going to have to take a three month break from TTC. Since OH is already a teacher, we're hoping for a summer vacation baby so we can both be home and are going to keep trying for now. In November/December we'll take a 3 month break for the vaccine and then continue trying after that. Not sure if the doctor is going to prescribe the clomid or not and unsure if I'll take it either way...kinda wanting to go all natural for a while. I'm not going to strictly follow SMEP but I like the every other day bit as it keeps me from getting too sore and OH would jump me several times a day of he could!! (4x yesterday!!)

Anyway, that's what's going on in my little world. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Hopingitwill

mrs stru said:


> I agree with hopingitwill- having all you bfp'ers On this thread gives us all hope that smep works so please don't forget about us.
> 
> I'm out again this month - on cd 21 and :witch: is imminent. Had cramps yesterday and today and a pinky tinge when I wipe(sorry tmi). So I'm sat here with a bottle of coke and trying to look forward to next month. We have our first fs appt on 25th - not long to wait now.
> 
> Does anyone know where the cheapest place to get smiley opks is? I don't think the cheapy tests are right for me!

Is there now way it could be implantation or are yourcycles always this short. Yours are ending just as I start ovulating!!! I got cheap amulets from amazon think about £11. You can also bid or buy now on eBay but compare the two! X


----------



## frustrated11

Hey ladies, I jumped in a few pgs ago and said I would like to try this plan out. I have been between ttc and ntnp for about 9 months now. DH, and I are getting frustrated. We have a 2 1/2 yr old who happened surprisingly fast NTNP. At the time, I knew nothing about getting pregnant. I do not temp, or have never used opk's. My question is, on smep I see you need 10 opk's and start bding and using opk's on cd8, right? If so, how come when other people not doing smep use opk's twice daily? Is anyone on this tread following the plan exactly, or are you ladies using opk's 2 times a day?? I may come back with more questions on these things, such as when to test etc.


----------



## lanet

I used them twice a day because i was scared I would miss it. I've always had a surge in the am though.


----------



## frustrated11

Thanks. Another stupid q. If you have a surge in the am, does that means it's best to bd in the am? I have no idea, when have just been fumbling through the last 9 months, and I'm getting impatient!


----------



## lanet

I'm getting impatient as well, and it's been 8 months for us. I'm not sure on the time of day. I got the surge this morning and we did bd then too, but only because it's the weekend:) Im using the digital opks this month and highly recommend them. I've had trouble in the past distinguishing if my lines were dark enough, but there was no denying a smiley face! I'm going to test until it goes away, but I'm also temping this month, so I should be able to pinpoint ovulation. Good luck!


----------



## LoloShells

You should ovulate within 12-36 hours after you get your positive opk. I don't think it matters what time you bd when following SMEP


----------



## mrs stru

Thanks all, I will have a look round and get some ordered ready. 

Hopingitwill - as much as I hope it is implantation, realistically I know it's not! Since my mc in may my cycles have been 20 and 24 days so I think I'm stuck with 23/24day cycles now. At least I know sooner rather than later to start over again!


----------



## CertainTurton

frustrated11 said:


> Thanks. Another stupid q. If you have a surge in the am, does that means it's best to bd in the am? I have no idea, when have just been fumbling through the last 9 months, and I'm getting impatient!

Hi frustrated :hi: dont worry about all the questions, thats what were here for :) Like the other girls have said, some people test twice because they dont want to miss it, however it is quite an expensive way to do it and most people will show thier surge in the am. Following the pos opk you should dtd for 3 days in a row to cover the 12-36 hr ovulation time. It doesnt matter for SMEP whether you do ti in the morn or eve (or midday :haha:) but there is some evidence to say that dtd in the morn is better. On our pos cycle we dtd in the evening and I used softcups which held the sperm in the right place overnight - seem to work for us :) Lots of luck to you and keep asking any questions you have :)


----------



## smiley330

frustrated11 said:


> Hey ladies, I jumped in a few pgs ago and said I would like to try this plan out. I have been between ttc and ntnp for about 9 months now. DH, and I are getting frustrated. We have a 2 1/2 yr old who happened surprisingly fast NTNP. At the time, I knew nothing about getting pregnant. I do not temp, or have never used opk's. My question is, on smep I see you need 10 opk's and start bding and using opk's on cd8, right? If so, how come when other people not doing smep use opk's twice daily? Is anyone on this tread following the plan exactly, or are you ladies using opk's 2 times a day?? I may come back with more questions on these things, such as when to test etc.

Hello :flower:

I used OPK's twice a day (sometimes 3) because I had a very short surge, so was worried i'd miss it so personally i'd recommend taking one in the morning and one at about 5pm. I ordered a load of IC from Amazon so didn't break the bank, then when I thought i had a positive used the CB digi smiley ones to confirm. I also ovulated really late (it was CD26 this cycle) so if I ohly had 10 opk's i'd never have enough!

lanet - Good luck, it's so nice seeing that +opk isn't it!! 

gardenofedens - Sorry the witch got you :hugs: Good luck for next cycle 

x x x x x

x x x x


----------



## Mrs_Nesbit

My word!! So many BFP'S congrats ladies h&h 9 months. x

Welp I think I've done all I can. Even OH has got himself the wellman conception vits as well as shoving extra zinc down him. (I swear I hear him rattle now). Whether anything happens this month is anyones guess though. Ive been poas every other day with those itty bitty pound shop cheapies to no avail yet - although they are so tiny I couldn't tell even if I DID get a faint pos.

Trying not to symptom spot is hard though. I've been tired, it's hard to stop my boobs falling out of my bra lately and this morning I had this twinge on the right side of my womb that felt like someone had stuck a needle in through my stomach, still aches a little now.
I also feel sick, but I think I have sympathy sickness with my toddler who has blown something akin to cottage cheese all over the sofa this morning, little sweetheart.


----------



## 28329

i'm in. cd 5 now!!


----------



## Beauty2

Hi Ladies!! :wave:

I'm back! Been stalking...as you know!! Glad to see all the wonderful bfp's!! YAY!!!! Keep them coming!!! :ninja: 

Anyhoo, so NTNP is very boring! We're moving back over to the TTC side again. I'm going to count myself out this month even though I'm only on 8dpo (I think :shrug: ) However, we didn't try at all this month. We BDed on CD 8,9,10,16, and 23. Not nearly enough. I'm not even sure I Ov this month. So I'm going to gear up for next month and give it my all. I plan to load up on OPK's and preseed. 

Count me (back) in!!! Let's get our bfp's ladies!!! 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## HLC2109

Wow, this is the first chance I have had to post since starting SMEP - And what I actually mean by starting SMEP is that it started great and went seriously downhill from there!

We :sex: on CD 8 and 10 (like I said - a good start) and then we had to move house much sooner than we were supposed to so needless to say we have been far too busy and far too tired to stick to SMEP :sleep:
Also I ran out of OPKs just before the time I usually get my smiley :dohh:

:sex: whenever we could so fingers crossed we caught eggy anyway!

Congrats to all who have their BFPs and Good luck to everyone else.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wantabby

I will be starting my Clomid tonight CD4. I will be doing the SMEP, temping, and using softcups!! 

GL && FX'd to all those this month!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## avidwriter15

I missed CD8 after a super long day at SeaWorld.. is that a big deal? Does that put me out of SMEP?


----------



## frustrated11

Well, tomorrow is cd8 wanting to start smep. Got some opk's, so I am ready. only problem, still spotting a little bit. AF never hangs around this long, I hope it goes away cause I feel icky bding if there is even a trace of blood!


----------



## avidwriter15

frustrated11 said:


> Well, tomorrow is cd8 wanting to start smep. Got some opk's, so I am ready. only problem, still spotting a little bit. AF never hangs around this long, I hope it goes away cause I feel icky bding if there is even a trace of blood!

This might sound a little weird - but this last cycle I had heavy CD1-3 then spotting CD4-6 - like light just need pantyliner - BD on CD6 because I couldn't take it anymore - cleared the spotting right up!


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> Finally mustered up the courage to do a test and omg... I think we've bloody done it.
> 
> I am shaking sooo much, and tears and about to come any moment!! I am just in shock! I really didn't think we'd done enough, I was hoping SO much but didn't _really_ think it'd be a bfp!!!!
> 
> 6 cycles and 8 long months later, we've finally done it!!!
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::woohoo:
> 
> I just don't know what to do with myself :happydance:
> 
> Thank you so much to everyone who has wished me luck / helped me so much these past few months.
> 
> Now little Bean, I just need you to make sure you stick please! x x x x

I'm away for a weekend and you sneak a :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: on me!!!!

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You so richly deserve it smiley!It has got to be such an emotional moment!! You've been so lovely to everyone on this thread, you have a wall of good wishes coming to you from us all.
:hugs: :hugs:
:yipee: :wohoo:

:bfp: :bfp:


----------



## IGotBabyFever

Congrats smiley!!!! h&h 9months to you doll !!! :happydance:

as for me...checking in,exhausted from working all day...not a whole lot going on with me symptom wise besides some creamy lotion like cm which I think is normal after ovulation,and a dh who seems to be picking for an argument..ugh men I swear...

how is everyone else coming along?


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> MrsFX said:
> 
> 
> Congratu-flipping-lations smiley. That is wonderful news. You have tried so hard. Happy and healthy 9 to you!!!
> 
> Thank you hun :hugs: I will be following you closely, I know you are going to get yours very soon!! x x xClick to expand...

MrsFX- we all have our FX for you now....its a comin...its a comin!

After the Greek and French conception, could we be welcoming a Portugese one?


----------



## kbkb

Hopingitwill said:


> Smiley- go away a week today so theoretically should be around 10 dpo then. Away for 10 days so fx. Xxx

FX for you hon!!!! Spanish conception- bring it on!!:happydance:


----------



## kbkb

CertainTurton said:


> Hey Lanet- great news about the opk, like steph says don't worry about yesterday just get dtd now  good luck.
> 
> All now preg smep'ers- what do you think about me starting a smep success thread in first tri so we can continue chatting together? I sometimes think it's not too fair on all the ladies still trying if we waffle on too much  what you think?

Super idea, certain! We were counting on you to do the honours....:thumbup: You starting a thread is very lucky i think :haha:
I'm really sorry you're feeling sick...All i can say, is that this too shall pass!! i felt like crap until 10 weeks and then miraculously better overnight!

Ladies, I for one really am sentimental about this thread...and will always keep checking in on my ttc buddies and wish all of you luck, hope and joy. I vote for both threads!


----------



## babyfromgod

Can i please join. This is my first month ttc baby number 2 but i want to get pregnant asap as my MIL has terminal cancer and we are hoping to make her another grandchild. I am on CD6 at the moment


----------



## frustrated11

Thanks advid. Since I posted, I think it has led up. I was farely normal in the sense of I knew when AF was coming, and she was pretty predictable throughout her short stay. Since ttc, I swear it's something new each month. I never know what to expect. Good thing is, she's still usually on time, only a day or so off either way.


----------



## frustrated11

I bought my opk's today. Hope this is the only month I need them! Tomorrow is cd8, so I guess I start tomorrow. So excited about trying smep. Hope we can stay commited!!!


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> smiley330 said:
> 
> 
> Finally mustered up the courage to do a test and omg... I think we've bloody done it.
> 
> I am shaking sooo much, and tears and about to come any moment!! I am just in shock! I really didn't think we'd done enough, I was hoping SO much but didn't _really_ think it'd be a bfp!!!!
> 
> 6 cycles and 8 long months later, we've finally done it!!!
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::woohoo:
> 
> I just don't know what to do with myself :happydance:
> 
> Thank you so much to everyone who has wished me luck / helped me so much these past few months.
> 
> Now little Bean, I just need you to make sure you stick please! x x x x
> 
> I'm away for a weekend and you sneak a :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: on me!!!!
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You so richly deserve it smiley!It has got to be such an emotional moment!! You've been so lovely to everyone on this thread, you have a wall of good wishes coming to you from us all.
> :hugs: :hugs:
> :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> :bfp: :bfp:Click to expand...

Thank you so much kbkb, I'm sooo excited to be finally joining you!! :hugs:

babyfromgod - Of course you can join! There are so many lovely ladies on here :D I'm so sorry to hear about your MIL - praying you get a quick bfp! :flower:

x x x x x


----------



## disneybelle25

morning all! Supposed to be on holiday but cant help checking on here a few times! Well cd11 and smep seems to be going well! Just wondering how soon before ovulation do the lines start to get darker? The control line is there each time but i dont seem to have a second line at all!


----------



## TrAyBaby

Well ladies im now 4dpo, we followed SMEP this month so FX it worked for us

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek 6 days left till i can test, hope i can hold out that long. Now begins the crazy symptom spotting.

Good luck to everyone out there ttc :flower:


----------



## smiley330

disneybelle25 said:


> morning all! Supposed to be on holiday but cant help checking on here a few times! Well cd11 and smep seems to be going well! Just wondering how soon before ovulation do the lines start to get darker? The control line is there each time but i dont seem to have a second line at all!

Hey! Hows your holiday going? Glad SMEP is going well! It depends, some people do not get any hint of a second line until the day it is positive, for some people it builds up over a couple days! So, totally not a helpful answer as unfortunatly don't think there is a blanket rule!

x x x x


----------



## Acaseofyou

Hi ladies, this is my 13th month ttc and my first month trying smep. I'm on CD 10 and feeling good about it. I have had a rough month due to the one year mark ttc, it hit me much harder than I thought. I had a mc in feb and I would have been due to give birth next month and would love so much to have a BFP before then. 

I feel so positive seeing so many BFPs on this thread! Congratulations to every one! Smiley330 - I haven't even been following you but saw your BFP announcement and still got a wee prick of tears! So happy for you :)


----------



## Care76

Wow, congrats Smiley that is awesome! 

My DH and I wanted to try smep this cycle, but couldn't due to complications. So now we plan to try it next cycle! 

Good luck to all! :dust:


----------



## lanet

If I'm sure I ovulated yesterday, can I stop bding today? We started on cd 4, it's now cd 19, and we are worn out. I'm wondering if the skip the last day, then do it again is just in case you haven't o'd yet?


----------



## Care76

lanet said:


> If I'm sure I ovulated yesterday, can I stop bding today? We started on cd 4, it's now cd 19, and we are worn out. I'm wondering if the skip the last day, then do it again is just in case you haven't o'd yet?

Your egg can last 12-36 hrs (24 hr average) so if you can find the energy to BD at all, I would try to. Technically speaking though, you do have all all those boys (and girls!) in there swimming away, so I am not sure if it really matters. If it were me and I got that far, I would try to finish it. But that is just me.


----------



## lanet

Well we did today, so maybe tomorrow night and then stop.


----------



## MrsFX

Back in Blighty after a relaxing week away. I have to boast that we bd from cd 11 until cd 16. I know!!!! Amazing. We need to give up work to have the energy and desire to be so frequent. Didn't do any opks either so technically I am not a smep-er this month. No symptoms yet. I think that today is cd6 who knows. We've done all we can AF due the day before our re-scheduled fertility appointment. Not going to test before then. I think they will test me so the disappointment would be less if they can book us in for tests after. 

ACaseOf: welcome. Sorry to hear about your loss. Into have been trying 13 months and I can sympathise with how you felt at 12. Keep strong and try SMEP. Can you go to your GP? After 12 months they should refer you on for tests.


----------



## Acaseofyou

Thanks MrsFX - yes I could go to my GP, infact two weeks ago I made an appointment and the appointment was yesterday and I cancelled! What the hell? I dont know what happened but I just couldn't face it. I'm being a baby about it (pun intended!) but I just could not face any kind of bad news. I think I'll give it another month, I'll try SMEP this month and keep my fingers crossed :)


----------



## MrsFX

Good idea ACaseOfYou. At least you know you can go when you need to. I really hope that you don't need to go. Cd10 good luck with the bding.


----------



## cliqmo

I am fresh back into TTC and not very au fait with OPKs etc... can I join in the theme without using them? :wacko: 

I have a regular 28 day cycle and this month BD on CD4, CD6, CD9 and CD11... soooo if we BD every day from now (CD13) to CD17 (5 days just to be sure, as I dont have the smiley face of reassurance :haha:) do you think that we have all bases covered? :flower:


----------



## gardenofedens

lanet said:


> If I'm sure I ovulated yesterday, can I stop bding today? We started on cd 4, it's now cd 19, and we are worn out. I'm wondering if the skip the last day, then do it again is just in case you haven't o'd yet?

If you can find the energy, I would continue SMEP's every other day throughout the rest of your cycle. The reason being that I was certain I ovulated on CD16, did the three days in a row after the positive OPK, etc. and then cut back to every two days and now looking back I don't think I ovulated until CD24. My pre-ov temps were a bit all over the place which is normal since I was also doing soy but then I had a dip and significant rise with a positive OPK and ewcm so I thought I had ovulated plus I've ovulated around CD16 in the past. However, based on other factors I noticed after that point, I honestly don't think I truly ovulated until CD24 which we still had some BDing around but nothing like SMEP and AF arrived on what would have been CD35 at either 19dpo or 11dpo. My LP is usually 14 days so neither really makes sense which is another reason I definitely plan to keep to the SMEP every other day even after I'm "certain" I've ovulated.

Good luck!


----------



## lanet

Thanks! Good advice!


----------



## IGotBabyFever

checking in again :) 8dpo and been symptom spotting like crazy...but not much going on :( my lotion like cm from yesterday has now changed to milky white...I dont normally check the position of my cervix because I know you cant really tell much from doing so,but when I "leaked" the milky white cm a little while ago,I ran to the bathroom to clean up :blush: and checked to see if there was alot of cm inside...I then noticed my cervix is high,feels closed and firm at the tip....
not sure what that means or the cm...just happy to have some kind of symptom to analyze during this 2ww :haha:

any input?? how are you ladies doing?


----------



## avidwriter15

ACaseofYou - I am on CD10 too! 

OK so SMEP back on track: 

dtd on CD7 (just because :wink: ) 

skipped CD8 because of exhaustion (family holiday out)

CD10 dtd and right back on track - started to have minor cramping in my uterus so I thought why not! haven't done an OPK today but thinking I am in the ballpark now but not close enough to catch. 

woohoo SMEP!!

BTW: I asked hubby what his prediction is - I think this is the month - he thinks next month will be the month.. hoping ONE of us is right!


----------



## GirlBlue

IGotBabyFever said:


> checking in again :) 8dpo and been symptom spotting like crazy...but not much going on :( my lotion like cm from yesterday has now changed to milky white...I dont normally check the position of my cervix because I know you cant really tell much from doing so,but when I "leaked" the milky white cm a little while ago,I ran to the bathroom to clean up :blush: and checked to see if there was alot of cm inside...I then noticed my cervix is high,feels closed and firm at the tip....
> not sure what that means or the cm...just happy to have some kind of symptom to analyze during this 2ww :haha:
> 
> any input?? how are you ladies doing?

Hey, so I am in exactly the same boat. I'm 8DPO. My creamy CM turned to milky today and not very much of it. My CP was also high and firming up. Not sure what this means. Everything saw says CM and CP are the least reliable signs during this window.


----------



## IGotBabyFever

GirlBlue said:


> IGotBabyFever said:
> 
> 
> checking in again :) 8dpo and been symptom spotting like crazy...but not much going on :( my lotion like cm from yesterday has now changed to milky white...I dont normally check the position of my cervix because I know you cant really tell much from doing so,but when I "leaked" the milky white cm a little while ago,I ran to the bathroom to clean up :blush: and checked to see if there was alot of cm inside...I then noticed my cervix is high,feels closed and firm at the tip....
> not sure what that means or the cm...just happy to have some kind of symptom to analyze during this 2ww :haha:
> 
> any input?? how are you ladies doing?
> 
> Hey, so I am in exactly the same boat. I'm 8DPO. My creamy CM turned to milky today and not very much of it. My CP was also high and firming up. Not sure what this means. Everything saw says CM and CP are the least reliable signs during this window.Click to expand...


nice to see someone else on the same boat!!yea I also saw that both matter none when trying to connect them as a prego symptom...Im just picking for a symptom :blush: how are you handling the 2ww??

fxed we get our bfps!! :dust:


----------



## GirlBlue

IGotBabyFever said:


> GirlBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IGotBabyFever said:
> 
> 
> checking in again :) 8dpo and been symptom spotting like crazy...but not much going on :( my lotion like cm from yesterday has now changed to milky white...I dont normally check the position of my cervix because I know you cant really tell much from doing so,but when I "leaked" the milky white cm a little while ago,I ran to the bathroom to clean up :blush: and checked to see if there was alot of cm inside...I then noticed my cervix is high,feels closed and firm at the tip....
> not sure what that means or the cm...just happy to have some kind of symptom to analyze during this 2ww :haha:
> 
> any input?? how are you ladies doing?
> 
> Hey, so I am in exactly the same boat. I'm 8DPO. My creamy CM turned to milky today and not very much of it. My CP was also high and firming up. Not sure what this means. Everything saw says CM and CP are the least reliable signs during this window.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nice to see someone else on the same boat!!yea I also saw that both matter none when trying to connect them as a prego symptom...Im just picking for a symptom :blush: how are you handling the 2ww??
> 
> fxed we get our bfps!! :dust:Click to expand...

I'm not ready to jump out of the window yet, but I am close. LOL. I'm addicted to charting and BnB, which is only feeding my addiction. I broke down and tested today (which I am literally ashamed to admit but confession and shame is good for the soul). Most of my symptoms now are now starting to subside except the nagging headaches, slight upset stomach, occasional uterine cramps (like now) and piercing pain I got in abdomen/uterus region this afternoon. It also feels like I'm going to start my cycle in the next day or so, which is usually the point where I start to prepare. That being said, it's feeling like an AF cycle more and more which is sad. But I am encouraged and yet believing for my BFP. :thumbup:

How are you?

:Babydust:


----------



## jmandrews

ADD ME TO THE LIST! this is my plan! hope it works! looks like it has for many :)


----------



## IGotBabyFever

GirlBlue said:


> IGotBabyFever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GirlBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IGotBabyFever said:
> 
> 
> checking in again :) 8dpo and been symptom spotting like crazy...but not much going on :( my lotion like cm from yesterday has now changed to milky white...I dont normally check the position of my cervix because I know you cant really tell much from doing so,but when I "leaked" the milky white cm a little while ago,I ran to the bathroom to clean up :blush: and checked to see if there was alot of cm inside...I then noticed my cervix is high,feels closed and firm at the tip....
> not sure what that means or the cm...just happy to have some kind of symptom to analyze during this 2ww :haha:
> 
> any input?? how are you ladies doing?
> 
> Hey, so I am in exactly the same boat. I'm 8DPO. My creamy CM turned to milky today and not very much of it. My CP was also high and firming up. Not sure what this means. Everything saw says CM and CP are the least reliable signs during this window.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nice to see someone else on the same boat!!yea I also saw that both matter none when trying to connect them as a prego symptom...Im just picking for a symptom :blush: how are you handling the 2ww??
> 
> fxed we get our bfps!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not ready to jump out of the window yet, but I am close. LOL. I'm addicted to charting and BnB, which is only feeding my addiction. I broke down and tested today (which I am literally ashamed to admit but confession and shame is good for the soul). Most of my symptoms now are now starting to subside except the nagging headaches, slight upset stomach, occasional uterine cramps (like now) and piercing pain I got in abdomen/uterus region this afternoon. It also feels like I'm going to start my cycle in the next day or so, which is usually the point where I start to prepare. That being said, it's feeling like an AF cycle more and more which is sad. But I am encouraged and yet believing for my BFP. :thumbup:
> 
> How are you?
> 
> :Babydust:Click to expand...

Ive already jumped out of the window :haha: Im also addicted to this site and googling anything about conception :blush:
I am a poas addict and have been testing since 5dpo,I know its way early but Im an addict :haha: I havent tested since 6dpo though...
I wish I had more symptoms,or something to analyze..I feel a few pinches here and there,but it could just be in my head :haha:
your symptoms all sound promising!! I hope the :witch: stays away from both of us!!! when are you due for af? and when are you officially testing?

fxed we get our bfps!!


----------



## frustrated11

Wel, we officially started smep tonight. I am cd8 today....almost cd9, hehe. We had fun tonight :winkwink: let's hope it stays fun, and we can stick with it. I used my first ever opk this morning, neg of course. I am just hoping to learn more about my cycle. And most of all make a baby this cycle!!


----------



## ncbailey

I am going to try this plan also this month. I just hope between our work schedules we can actually stick to this plan!! I hope this works for everyone on her as well!!
Best of luck!!


----------



## MrsFX

Hi all. Cd 6/7 and last night had horrible tummy bug with D& V so off work today. My DH bless him hoped it was MS! I said I sure hope not as it was horrific. Hope that it doesn't mean I'm out. Have sore nips for first time ever.


----------



## GirlBlue

IGotBabyFever said:


> GirlBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IGotBabyFever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GirlBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IGotBabyFever said:
> 
> 
> checking in again :)
> 
> any input?? how are you ladies doing?
> 
> Hey, so I am in exactly the same boat. I'm 8DPO. My creamy CM turned to milky today and not very much of it. My CP was also high and firming up. Not sure what this means. Everything saw says CM and CP are the least reliable signs during this window.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxed we get our bfps!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are you?
> 
> :Babydust:Click to expand...
> 
> Ive already jumped out of the window :haha: Im also addicted to this site and googling anything about conception :blush:
> I am a poas addict and have been testing since 5dpo,I know its way early but Im an addict :haha: I havent tested since 6dpo though...
> I wish I had more symptoms,or something to analyze..I feel a few pinches here and there,but it could just be in my head :haha:
> your symptoms all sound promising!! I hope the :witch: stays away from both of us!!! when are you due for af? and when are you officially testing?
> 
> fxed we get our bfps!!Click to expand...

Congrats on not testing on 6DPO...its the small victories. LOL. I think more symptoms are equally bad b/c when you do get the exact same symptoms with AF you'll feel betrayed....or maybe that's just me.

I expect AF sunday, but FF has it as Wed b/c she came late last month I guess. So..I will likely officially test sometime next week. Depending on what sort of symptoms I see of AF. Right now cramps have kicked up more. I actually think I usually get a break btw 8DPO and 2 days before AF so this could be wierd. They're all in the left side as well. Also having some pinching/burning pain in the left side as well around where I think uterus and tubes are. My left side of pelvis region is harder than my right as well. This morning almost felt like I had a lump there. If I am making this up...I'm really going to reconsider my symptom spotting. 

Hoping for your BFP as well BabyFever! :dust:

Here's praying for babydust for all of us ladies using SMEP!


----------



## mrs. martinez

Add me this is our true first month ttc but I think this method is the best to get a bfp first time around!


----------



## GirlBlue

Hey guys, just wondering something. SMEP calls for you to BD 3 in a row then skip a day and try again. why is that? Why skip day 4?


----------



## MrsFX

Not sure why you skip a day. Maybe because sperm should survive 1-3 days so by waiting one day you have the chance of catching the egg if it released late.


----------



## avidwriter15

is it just me or does this feel ALOT like fishing?


----------



## MrsFX

Yeah and I would be rubbish at fishing, no patience.


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi Ladies,

Girlblue - you miss a day to give the spermys time to rejuvenate, it is generally considered better to have a day inbetween to let them gather and strengthen :) 

Welcome new ladies :hi: I will add you to the list soon!


----------



## lanet

But why do you do it that last day if you've ovulated 2 days before? Is it just to catch a late ovulation?


----------



## cliqmo

avidwriter15 said:


> is it just me or does this feel ALOT like fishing?

Please explain what fishing is- I looked it up and only confused myself :wacko:


----------



## lanet

I think she meant actual fishing


----------



## cliqmo

lanet said:


> I think she meant actual fishing

Ohh :blush: silly Cliqmo :haha:


----------



## MrsFX

Yeah like 'catching an egg' is like 'catching a fish' I'd say this TTC is like really hard maths: I keep trying different methods to solve the problem but when I get it right it'll all be worth it for a big fat positive!!!!!


----------



## mrssat

Hey ladies, I would love to join in. DH and I have discussed and we are gonna go for the SMEP. This is our 3rd cycle of TTC, 1st cycle when I got a pos OPK I got ill so no bd'ing, then 2nd I had thrush so no bd'ing, 2nd cycle I still thought we could have caught the eggy, but I am CD 2 of 3rd cycle now........so not a great start! SO we are going for it this month. 
I have a question for you ladies re your OPKs, I never used them with my 1st pregnancy so I am some what new to them. How and when do you take them? I have been taking mine at about 2pm with no drink or wee wee for a few hours before. I have only been taking one per day - do you take 2? I suppose with the SMEP you cover all grounds, just wondered how you are approaching this.
I am temping for the 1st time this month also.

Baby dust to you all, I hope to see lots of BFP's! 

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## mrs. martinez

mrssat said:


> Hey ladies, I would love to join in. DH and I have discussed and we are gonna go for the SMEP. This is our 3rd cycle of TTC, 1st cycle when I got a pos OPK I got ill so no bd'ing, then 2nd I had thrush so no bd'ing, 2nd cycle I still thought we could have caught the eggy, but I am CD 2 of 3rd cycle now........so not a great start! SO we are going for it this month.
> I have a question for you ladies re your OPKs, I never used them with my 1st pregnancy so I am some what new to them. How and when do you take them? I have been taking mine at about 2pm with no drink or wee wee for a few hours before. I have only been taking one per day - do you take 2? I suppose with the SMEP you cover all grounds, just wondered how you are approaching this.
> I am temping for the 1st time this month also.
> 
> Baby dust to you all, I hope to see lots of BFP's!
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

 I have only used them one cycle before and I would used them every day but after so many negatives I did not want to waste them so I checked my CM and when I noticed that it stretches without breaking and is a white color then I tested and got a positive. Here is a web site I found https://ibabydust.com/cervical.asp 
I know when you so smep though you start testing at cd 10 and keep testing till you get a positive.
:dust: to you!!!!


----------



## mrssat

Thank you, Mrs M. Yeah I check my CM, always a great indicator for me as I get alot of EWCM (sorry TMI!)


----------



## bubbamaking

hey im going to try this after next period still keeping fingers crossed for this month yet but its definetly our next plan weve been ttc 17 month so need a new plan tried opk tests temping check cm used pree seed take pregnacare and i get very bad pain when ovulating so dont have a clue whats going on but i no it will happen when its meant to happen xx


----------



## 28329

i'd like to join in. i'm cycle day 9 today. :sex: yesterday so let the plan begin! this is only our second cycle ttc. i think i ovulated late last cycle and didn't :sex: enough!! i'm using opk's and chartting this month so fingers crossed!! me and hubby are defo up for trying smep. hoping for our :bfp: this cycle. good luck ladies.


----------



## Acaseofyou

I'm currently on cd13. It's going well so far. This is my first month using pre-seed and I have to say, it's great! I normally find BDing every other day would make me quite sore, but not with pre-seed, it really helps. DH likes how it feels too ;)


----------



## 28329

Acaseofyou said:


> I'm currently on cd13. It's going well so far. This is my first month using pre-seed and I have to say, it's great! I normally find BDing every other day would make me quite sore, but not with pre-seed, it really helps. DH likes how it feels too ;)

i've heard nothing but good things about pre-seed. if i'm not sucessful this cycle then i really have to order some. hopefully it'll help you. good luck hun.


----------



## Acaseofyou

28329 yes I had heard good things on here too, I'm throwing everything at this unlucky 13 month ttc! I recommend it. Hope it brings me first timer luck. 

Best of luck to you this month, and that you won't need to try next month :)


----------



## smiley330

Hello smep ladies!! 

How are you all doing?

MrsFX, Hoping - Where do you 2 think you are hiding?

Updates please!! :kiss: x x x x x


----------



## disneybelle25

Hey all, well the smep plan seems to be going well, not sure whether i ov'd yesterday or friday as couldn't test yesterday - looong traffic jam getting to wales to see my grandad and then couldn't smuggle a test in with me and when i tested in the evening only got a faint line (fainter than friday) but it was nearly 11 pm and all i had had to drink was wine so taking yesterday as ov day meaning i am 1dpo today and going to :sex: tonight, tomorrow and wednesday for luck!!
phew! then we need a rest!! :dohh:


----------



## mrs stru

On cd4 today and we have our first appt with the fertility specialist on Thursday. Not sure whether we will be able to stick to SMEP this month, OH is going on a stag weekend next week which falls right between cd9-12. Oh well I'll just have to jump him before he goes and when he gets back and pray that I don't ovulate until at least cd13!


----------



## sarasparra

We've been doing SMEP this cycle, so far it CD 35 and 11DPO and not really sure what is happening at the moment. Yesterday I had a big temperature drop, down to just over my coverline. Was hoping it might be implantation dip but then thought AF was coming as when I went to the loo I had brown spotting and a little bit of bright red too so didn't think that you get red with implantation. 

Was fully expecting AF to come full flow yesterday but in the end nothing happened. This morning my temp was up a little bit but still lower than last week and no sign of AF yet so am a bit unsure what is going on!?!?

Have taken tests and BFN's so guess will just have to wait and see. Thought for sure I was out yesterday but today a little more hopeful..


----------



## Acaseofyou

How is everyone doing? 

Sara how are you, any update? 

I'm on cd17 and got a positive opk last night so I'm really happy :) smep going well so far.


----------



## Acaseofyou

Meant to say; something im finding doing smep is; because this is my first month doing smep I keep finding myself 'assuming' it's going to work! I keep thinking "when im pregnant next month"!! How dangerous to think like this, lol! Going to be gutted if it doesn't work. :(


----------



## sarasparra

Hi, I was exactly the same - I liked following SMEP as felt that it would work for some reason....and luckily for me it seems it has :happydance:

My temp went back up a little yesterday and shot back up this morning and then got my :bfp: this morning at 12DPO so am very excited.

Good Luck to you for this cycle, get BDing with that +OPK and keep us posted
xx


----------



## lanet

Congrats! I feel the same way, combined with my first month of clomid, I just feel like it's going to work!


----------



## Acaseofyou

Wow, congratulations Sara!!!!!! Amazing news! So happy for you :) it's funny when I posted today I re-read your comment from yestetday and thought "I think she's pregnant" haha! 

Oh another smep BFP - this is going to make me even worse, I'll be buying baby clothes next!


----------



## Beauty2

YAY, Sara!!!! Congratulations!!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to ya, doll!!! Any symptoms you can report for us? 

Oh...I forgot the flashy....you so deserve it!! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:


----------



## CertainTurton

wooo congratulations Sara!!! :bfp: :bfp: great news!!


----------



## sarasparra

Thanks everyone, am so excited and a bit nervous too as it's so early but just going to enjoy it and not worry about things that might not happen!

Symptoms - from 6DPO I've had mild cramps and a kind of pulling sensation in my lower abdomen. I've had a bit of bloating too but that's quite normal for me so might not mean anything. Then 10DPO had that big temp drop and a bit of spotting on that day. 

Have my FXd for everybody on this thread to get BFPs too
xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

Congrats sarasparra woooohooooo another SMEP success :happydance:

Im 11 dpo (with BFN this morning) but i hope to be joining in the success soon


----------



## disneybelle25

Acaseofyou said:


> Meant to say; something im finding doing smep is; because this is my first month doing smep I keep finding myself 'assuming' it's going to work! I keep thinking "when im pregnant next month"!! How dangerous to think like this, lol! Going to be gutted if it doesn't work. :(

i completely agree with this, its very dangerous isn't it but as much as I am trying not to dh and I keep saying when I get my bfp at the beginning of sept... not good if af arrives! guess i need to see it not work to believe it as the positive results seem to be overwhelming but know full well its not a guarantee by any means


----------



## disneybelle25

sarasparra said:


> Hi, I was exactly the same - I liked following SMEP as felt that it would work for some reason....and luckily for me it seems it has :happydance:
> 
> My temp went back up a little yesterday and shot back up this morning and then got my :bfp: this morning at 12DPO so am very excited.
> 
> Good Luck to you for this cycle, get BDing with that +OPK and keep us posted
> xx

woooo!! :happydance: congratulations hun!!!


----------



## bubbamaking

Well looks like af got me so I'm coming into month 18 ttc with the smep plan feeling down today so nice to no I have a new plan for next month on top of everything else its like a bloody mission hee hee xx


----------



## GirlBlue

SO sorry bubbamaking. :hugs:

AF got me this month too. So I am out for August. 

Sign me up for September though. We're back in. This time I'm going to use softcups and OPk's and SMEP properly. We used temps, CM, and CP, but not the other things. DH wants to be intentional, which means, he'll be pulling my legs over my head and shaking his swimmers in. LOL

Any tips on increasing CM?


----------



## HLC2109

OK, well AF is due today but still no sign and to my amazement I did not test until this morning! unfortunately that was the only amazing thing :bfn: :nope:

I have been dizzy/lightheaded for the past 4 days which I have never experienced before, has anyone else had this?

I know i'm not out until the :witch: shows but just feel that this month is not my month :nope:


----------



## 28329

Well, it's cycle day 14 for me today and i just got my positive opk! Sooo excited. Almost in the tww now. Fingers crossed we catch that egg. Good luck to all the ladies waiting to test. x


----------



## Beauty2

Good Morning, Ladies!

So sorry AF caught some of you!! Congratulations to those of you who caught the eggy! YAY!!! :happydance: 

Today I'm on CD6. It's complete chaos in our lives right now: moving, children starting school, trying to pack, extreme extreme stress!! Hopefully I Ov this month and catch the eggy. I'm gearing up with Preseed, softcups, opk's and grapefuit juice. Let's hope this works. My plan is to follow SMEP until I get a positive. I've never used OPK's before so I hope I know what a positive looks like :shrug: Here's hoping...FXed!

GL to everyone!! :dust:


----------



## Acaseofyou

Sorry to hear that some of us are out this month :( it's hard work this ttc malarky. 

CD19 for me tomorrow, 3dpo. One more BD left to complete smep. We have stuck to smep to the letter and added preseed - really, really, really hope it's worked. In the back of my mind I'm so aware that sept would have been my due date (MC) and still ttc on that date will be hard :(


----------



## shangeas

:hi:Hi ladies, please add me to this thread,

I used this method and fell pg 1st cycle of clomid ended in an mc unfortunately.:cry:

I'm waiting to try again in Ocotber hopefully i will also get my BFP as this looks like a lucky thread!:hugs:


----------



## mrssat

hi all so the fun has begun! cd 9 today so we did the deed last night. dh is away tomorrow so wont be able to 'try' then do you think its ok to pick it up on sat?? 
Also if we 'do it' on sat should we wait until monday for the next round so should we get back on track and do it sunday as well. Last 2 months I didn't get a + on an opk until CD 17 and 18, so we have a while until I think I will be ovulating.....

Feels a bit strange planning this but if we wanna get knocked up this is the way forward! We are keeping it fresh by thinking of new ways and things to do, he he he he a bit hard when you have been together for 10 years, we have covered most things by now!

Big baby dust to you all x x x


----------



## Acaseofyou

Hi Mrssat, I think you'll be fine to puck it up on Saturday, and if it were me I'd then stick to the every other day and continue on Monday. I think it is important not tire you or your DH out as it's easy to miss days when you're tired. We've just finished the every other day and every day for 3 days after +opk and we're so tired!


----------



## Acaseofyou

Hi ladies - I started a Smep two week wait thread over in the TWW forum if anyone who has finished smep wants to discuss it there :)


----------



## MrsFX

Acaseofyou. Great idea! I will be over there in about 15 days or so. 
Last month we dtd every day of fertile week and AF is here tonight so I'm going to give SMEP another shot. 
We had our infertility appointment yesterday and the nurse was lovely. I have to have blood tests cd2-4 and cd21. I hope she doesn't mind cd 5 because cd2-4 happens over the bank hol weekend. Sods law. 
Husband is to be sent a SA appointment. 
Next appointment for our results and potential tube check is 19th dec. I think it will keep me from going to a 'dark place' if we have 3 more cycles before the next app and might make Xmas easier if we know what we r dealing with at that milestone. So I'm ready for smep with royal jelly, evening primrose oil and my CBFM and a PMA I hope!
Is hoping for a positive mental attitude an oxymoron? 
Good luck everybody!!!


----------



## mrs stru

MrsFX - we had our first appt at the fertility clinic today. Like you I have to have bloods on day2-4 and OH needs to repeat his SA. I don't need day 21 bloods as she was happy from my previous one that I do ovulate. Also she did a scan of my womb and ovaries and could see the eggy preparing itsself! OH watched this on the screen and was quite amazed! She did say that we could go for ICSI now or wait for 6 months to see if I fall pg again naturally. I think we are going to wait as I need to get my BMI below 30 before they will treat me, although it is less than 31 now I think I would prefer it to be in the mid 20's.

I'm sure cd 5 will be okay if af only showed up this evening.

I am trying to follow Smep this month-bd'd on cd6 & 8 but oh is on a stag do on cd9&10 so I will have to jump on him on cd11 to make up for it!!


----------



## IGotBabyFever

the :witch: got me yesterday :( not sure if we are going to follow smep a 3rd time or take a break from it...I hate the witch :(


----------



## MrsFX

Mrsstru. That is interesting what r they looking for in repeated cd4 bloods? How was the scan? It's good to hear your egg sounded healthy. I hope the SA comes back fine too. 
6 months isn't long to keep trying before help and getting your bmi down is something constructive. Sounds like you've had a good service. Good luck with the BDing. 
AF not officially shown herself. I thought she had last night but no luck. I predict Tuesday will be cd 4 then which is fine! She is coming tho as the nurse took a smear and said 'your period is just starting' charming!


----------



## smiley330

MrsFX - I'm so sorry the witch got you, i've been looking out for an update from you for a while :hugs: Does AF normally act like this for you? 

That's good news about the appointment, glad things are getting moving for you. :flower:

IGotBabyFever - Sorry the witch for you as well hun :hugs: x x x x x


----------



## TrAyBaby

i got my :bfp: this morning :happydance: OMG OMG OMG!!!! :happydance:

This was our second month ttc. The first month we didn't use the SMEP and i got a BFN. But this month i followed the plan and got my BFP

Goodluck ladies x


----------



## CertainTurton

TrAyBaby said:


> i got my :bfp: this morning :happydance: OMG OMG OMG!!!! :happydance:
> 
> This was our second month ttc. The first month we didn't use the SMEP and i got a BFN. But this month i followed the plan and got my BFP
> 
> Goodluck ladies x

wooo hoooo excellent news!! come and join us on our buddy thread in 1st tri :) :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## mrs stru

MrsFX - sorry AF is on her way. I haven't had day4 bloods before. My gp only sent me for day 21 bloods back in February and then referred us. I also need swabs doing but I have a smear soon so I will get them to do it at the same time. I hope the SA is better than the last one he had in feb- the volume was really low then but I have him on wellman now so hopefully it was just a bad sample. 
Six months isn't too long and I think OH would prefer to wait to see if I do fall naturally rather than see me go treatment. We've got an appointment booked in for February but we were told if we want to go in earlier to just ring up an get a new appointment. I was really impressed with the service especially after hearing a few bad stories about the place. Even OH was happy and he hates medical places!


----------



## TrAyBaby

CertainTurton said:


> TrAyBaby said:
> 
> 
> i got my :bfp: this morning :happydance: OMG OMG OMG!!!! :happydance:
> 
> This was our second month ttc. The first month we didn't use the SMEP and i got a BFN. But this month i followed the plan and got my BFP
> 
> Goodluck ladies x
> 
> wooo hoooo excellent news!! come and join us on our buddy thread in 1st tri :) :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance:Click to expand...

i'll see you there chica awoohoo


----------



## disneybelle25

TrAyBaby said:


> i got my :bfp: this morning :happydance: OMG OMG OMG!!!! :happydance:
> 
> This was our second month ttc. The first month we didn't use the SMEP and i got a BFN. But this month i followed the plan and got my BFP
> 
> Goodluck ladies x

woooohoooo!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: congratulations hun!!


----------



## MrsFX

Mrs stu. I think it's pretty rare to have two 'poor' SA samples. Good luck. How long have you been trying?


----------



## mrs stru

MrsFX said:


> Mrs stu. I think it's pretty rare to have two 'poor' SA samples. Good luck. How long have you been trying?

20 months- but I did fall pg in April this year and mc at 6-7 weeks. So we know it can happen but it takes ages. And as I am 36 next year I feel that time isn't on our side. Plus OH's parents took 13 years to conceive him and he is paranoid that he doesn't want to be too old when the grand kids come along. come


----------



## MrsFX

Oh mrs stu. I'm sorry to hear about the MC but like you say, you know it can happen. I bet knocking a few points of your bmi will do the trick. I'm thinking of joining the gym to de-stress. My best friend has just told me she is ttc and I need to keep a positive attitude, I just know it won't take them long and I hope it happens quickly for them. I'll need a way to cope with my emotions so the gym might be the answer.

What cd r u on? 

Treating myself to a bath tonight.


----------



## mrs stru

I'm on cd9 today but OH is away now until Sunday on a stag weekend so I'm curled up in my pj's on the sofa.
I'm not a gym person- I get paranoid that people are laughing at me - stupid I know. I've got zumba on the wii so I'm going to give that a go along with the diet.

A bath sounds like a good plan to relax-enjoy.


----------



## MrsFX

I'm not sure I'm a gymer. I might try a 3 month membership. I never felt comfortable at my last gym sometimes they feel like a club that you're not part of. 
Good luck with the Zumba. I am so uncoordinated I couldn't manage that even in my own living room!! 
I remember u saying about the stag. I hope he has a good one. Good luck pouncing on him when he comes home.


----------



## disneybelle25

6 days and counting!!!


----------



## TrAyBaby

FX for you Disney x


----------



## disneybelle25

TrAyBaby thanks hun, I know I'm going to be testing early as so impatient!! Just out of interest what dpo did you get your bfp??
Getting lovely little twinges, which are getting more frequent and last night in bed had somu funny pulling feelings behind my belly button! Fingers crossed! Have to say using SMEP and Conceive+ means I know I have done all I can!


----------



## TrAyBaby

i started testing at 8 dpo but got BFN. 9,10,11,12,13 dpo all BFN but on 14 dpo BFP and today 15 dpo BFP again :happydance:

Im pretty sure i didnt have implantation till 10dpo cause thats when i got a slight dip in temps before they rose again. That was also the day i started getting a twinge too. Imagine the twitch that you sometimes get in your eye, well thats the exact sensation i started getting from 10 dpo in my lower left abdomen, always in the same spot. Hope its a good sign for you too x


----------



## Acaseofyou

Ok slight setback in smep this month. Last night was supposed to be the last try (after the 3 in a row and one day break) I decided to have a shower before we BD, stepped out of the shower, slipped on the wet floor and went flying across the room! I was in so much pain I had to call for DH to come and get me! So...with a massive bruised bump on the bottom of my back, we didn't BD. We did (very carefully) this morning - I hope it wasn't too late :(


----------



## MrsFX

Acadeofyou: that is dedication!!!! Well done the last one after a day 'off' is always the hardest I think this an is good enough.


----------



## Acaseofyou

Thanks MrsFX! It was very hard, I wouldve just left it to be honest by DH initiated it as he knew how important it is, and he was so gentle! I'm so glad he did as I would have been so annoyed at myself for not finishing the plan. He really is awesome sometimes :) 

I've been getting really sharp cramping in my left around my ovary since this morning. Not sure what that is!


----------



## MrsFX

Sounds like ovulation pain to me. Have your opks faded now. If it is your morning BD will have covered it.


----------



## Acaseofyou

Yes opks totally gone white now and the fertile CM has gone, I had positive opk last Monday, and lots of ewcm and O pain on Tuesday so Im pretty sure I ovulated on tuesday. I'll just have to wait and see I suppose!


----------



## MrsFX

Yep anything different is good hon. All other signs of OV gone so maybe something lovely is occurring. X


----------



## MrsFX

Still waiting on AF. Cd 30. Will takeba test on Monday but I'm pretty sure she's on her broom. Done some retail therapy today which has cheered me up no end. Good luck inthe tww I might have a look at the tww smep page now...


----------



## Acaseofyou

Oh you're cd 30 now, how exciting! I'm jealous :) when is AF due? I'm crossing my fingers for you! When I was pg before (MC) I felt just like AF was coming. Cramps, pms the lot, so you never know. Keep us updated!


----------



## MrsFX

I have cycles of 26-29 days. I'm sure shes coming because TMI: the nurse said Af is coming when she took a swab on Wednesday. Having that knowledge is helping with the wait. Had a bit of 'discharge' but nothing when I go to the loo. Curious.


----------



## Stinas

Congrats on all the BFP!!! 

I am still here...24DPO...no AF...temp dipped today. Havent tested in a few days(21DPO)....if AF does not arrive in the next few days I will test again. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## avidwriter15

Retail Therapy - that sounds like a plan - sounds like what I should do tomorrow... instead of sit here on BnB and obsess like I did all day today (when I wasn't napping)


----------



## MrsFX

Ah there you are AF. Apparently one of my Af symptoms has developed into lower back ache. So painful. R and R today me thinks


----------



## Acaseofyou

Ah MrsFX I'm really sorry :( prescribe yourself lots of chocolate and your fav DVD. That's what I do :) onwards and upwards, your time will come xxx


----------



## disneybelle25

so sorry MrsFX that af showed up. Enjoy the r and r.

well 9dpo...nearly there! Took a test at 7dpo and was a big fat bfn but have reminded by lots of ladies on here that that was far too early and I shouldn't count myself out yet. Vivid dreams last night and feeling more and more tired, but I guess I could make anything sound like a good sign at the moment :rofl:
Went to see the inbetweeners last night so good night out, now just got to keep myself busy for a few more days...dh has gone off windsurfing for the day, I could have gone but a) I need a break from all the time we are spending with his parents and b) there was loads of stuff I wanted to get done in the house today and I wanted to sort out the garden so at least I will be busy


----------



## 28329

So, i'm 3 dpo today. I've learnt to take every day as if i'm not ttc so the tww isn't so bad now.


----------



## avidwriter15

2ww is KILLING me!! and pretty sure once hubby figures out how much $ I have really spent peeing on stuff I am going to be in trouble!


----------



## mrssat

hey all so I am on CD 13, we missed BDing on CD 10, I was a bit gutted but DH had been away and was very tired and secretly hung over. He fell asleep on the sofa which is very unlike him, he never gets to blow off steam so I let him have that one. So not technically following SMEP but we are confident we will bd all the other days we need to.
OPK's are still neg, I didn't get pos last 2 cycles until CD17 and 18, hoping some B6 might help with this this month....
keep you all posted. I really hope we get BFP this month!! 

Baby dust to you all! x x x


----------



## MrsFX

Mrssat it sounds like you haven't missed out by not bd-ing. You're still in the smep club. Good luck. I really hope the vitamins work for you. 

Sfm: I'm on my second day of epo hoping my royal jelly arrives tomorrow. I've been de-cluttering today. Mostly work stuff but it feels great. Hoping to get the house straight before my fertile week. Strange one I know but if the house is a tip I will be less 'up for' bd-ing. Ridiculous. Also I always get a super clean head on when AF is around. 

Good luck with the bding everyone.


----------



## mrs stru

How is everyone?
I'm on Cd13 today and no smiley face so far. I hope I haven't missed it as I can ov around cd 10 or11 some month. On Saturday (cd10) I had ov pain, it was worse than I've ever had before so I was expecting to see a smiley the next day.


----------



## mrssat

MrsFX thank you, well I got some EWCM and slightly tender BB's today so I am hoping that I get my pos OPK in the next few days. We are due some bedroom fun today.....
I also seen a lil dip in my bbt chart today, this is the 1st month I am taking temps so not sure if this is norm for me, but I checked some other peoples charts out and they seem to have a wee dip before the spike. I am due to do a OPK in about an hour so I will update!

Yeah I started off taking 60mg of B6 with a vit b complex, but read that alot of women take 100+ so last 4 days I have upped it to 110, (my b complex has the 10mg and I take 2x50mg tab, just to explain the random number!)
I love a good ol' clear out, we have not long moved so I am clutter free for the time being, and yes I agree it totally helps to make a tidy mind! 

Oh mrs stru maybe you had a short surge....Have you been Bd'ing just in case? 

x x x x


----------



## Care76

Mrs Stru did you test more than once that day? I know some women that have to test twice daily or more.

So we are doing smep in a few days. Do you think it will still count if we start BDing on cd7 instead of 8? AF came a day early this month and I wanted to start early in case I O early. I am cd5 right now.


----------



## avidwriter15

I started on day 6


----------



## MrsFX

Don't worry about cd 6/7/8 listen to your body. I'm sure if it feels tight it will be. 

Had cd3 bloods taken today. Hurts. She must have taken 5 vials. All done for 3 weeks tho.


----------



## mrs stru

I've only tested once each day except from today when I tested twice- all neg. Managed to bd on cd 6,8 and 11 so far as oh was away on cd10. Due to bd again later(cd13) and will carry on every other day until I either get a smiley or af arrives!

Had a few slight twinges today so it might be on it's way. If not then oh is in fora good month:haha:


----------



## 28329

God i hope that smep worked for us. In just 8-10 days there will be an update from me. Fingers crossed for everyone due to test.


----------



## bubbamaking

Well girls I've just been sorting throu my ttc draw and I've now managed to have 2 frers 2 sainsburys about 35 ics and all my opks oooops looks like ill be poas lots this month ha ha xx


----------



## 28329

bubbamaking said:


> Well girls I've just been sorting throu my ttc draw and I've now managed to have 2 frers 2 sainsburys about 35 ics and all my opks oooops looks like ill be poas lots this month ha ha xx

Wow, that's a lot more than me. I have 1 superdrug hpt and 1 clearblue hpt so i gotta try to hold out as long as possible to test. Although, last time i checked superdrug tests were buy one get one free! Hmmm...


----------



## bubbamaking

28329 said:


> bubbamaking said:
> 
> 
> Well girls I've just been sorting throu my ttc draw and I've now managed to have 2 frers 2 sainsburys about 35 ics and all my opks oooops looks like ill be poas lots this month ha ha xx
> 
> Wow, that's a lot more than me. I have 1 superdrug hpt and 1 clearblue hpt so i gotta try to hold out as long as possible to test. Although, last time i checked superdrug tests were buy one get one free! Hmmm...Click to expand...

I no :blush: don't no what's up wit me I just wanna buy all tests ha ha just wish I cud start using them haven't evan ovulated yet its dragging already x


----------



## 28329

Ah, bless ya. What cycle day are you? I'm sitting at 5 dpo. I really wanna pee on something but it's far far too early. I would if there was such thing as a money tree, i'd be peeing on things on a daily basis! x


----------



## avidwriter15

bubbamaking said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbamaking said:
> 
> 
> Well girls I've just been sorting throu my ttc draw and I've now managed to have 2 frers 2 sainsburys about 35 ics and all my opks oooops looks like ill be poas lots this month ha ha xx
> 
> Wow, that's a lot more than me. I have 1 superdrug hpt and 1 clearblue hpt so i gotta try to hold out as long as possible to test. Although, last time i checked superdrug tests were buy one get one free! Hmmm...Click to expand...
> 
> I no :blush: don't no what's up wit me I just wanna buy all tests ha ha just wish I cud start using them haven't evan ovulated yet its dragging already xClick to expand...

I have one equate - one CBdigi - 8 FRERs and waiting for 20 ICs to be delivered and at 12 dpo and a faint line this morning I am damned and determined to pee on stuff!


----------



## 28329

avidwriter15 said:


> bubbamaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbamaking said:
> 
> 
> Well girls I've just been sorting throu my ttc draw and I've now managed to have 2 frers 2 sainsburys about 35 ics and all my opks oooops looks like ill be poas lots this month ha ha xx
> 
> Wow, that's a lot more than me. I have 1 superdrug hpt and 1 clearblue hpt so i gotta try to hold out as long as possible to test. Although, last time i checked superdrug tests were buy one get one free! Hmmm...Click to expand...
> 
> I no :blush: don't no what's up wit me I just wanna buy all tests ha ha just wish I cud start using them haven't evan ovulated yet its dragging already xClick to expand...
> 
> I have one equate - one CBdigi - 8 FRERs and waiting for 20 ICs to be delivered and at 12 dpo and a faint line this morning I am damned and determined to pee on stuff!Click to expand...

A faint line? Wow, huge congratulations to you! H & H 9 months. x


----------



## CertainTurton

avidwriter15 said:


> bubbamaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbamaking said:
> 
> 
> Well girls I've just been sorting throu my ttc draw and I've now managed to have 2 frers 2 sainsburys about 35 ics and all my opks oooops looks like ill be poas lots this month ha ha xx
> 
> Wow, that's a lot more than me. I have 1 superdrug hpt and 1 clearblue hpt so i gotta try to hold out as long as possible to test. Although, last time i checked superdrug tests were buy one get one free! Hmmm...Click to expand...
> 
> I no :blush: don't no what's up wit me I just wanna buy all tests ha ha just wish I cud start using them haven't evan ovulated yet its dragging already xClick to expand...
> 
> I have one equate - one CBdigi - 8 FRERs and waiting for 20 ICs to be delivered and at 12 dpo and a faint line this morning I am damned and determined to pee on stuff!Click to expand...

Oooo keep us updated!! do you have a pic?? :happydance:


----------



## bubbamaking

28329 said:


> Ah, bless ya. What cycle day are you? I'm sitting at 5 dpo. I really wanna pee on something but it's far far too early. I would if there was such thing as a money tree, i'd be peeing on things on a daily basis! x

Only on cd9 should be lh surge sunday an d ovulating tuesday so I'm just starting peeing on my opks at minute ha ha and don't worry I started my ics last month at 5dpo ha xx


----------



## frustrated11

Ladies, I think I have a faint BFP at 12 dpo.


----------



## wantabby

looks like it frustrated!!! :wohoo: Sticky :dust: your way!!


----------



## bubbamaking

That's not faint I saw it without evan enlarging it and I'm on my phone congrats hun xx


----------



## CertainTurton

woo, thats def a :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: congrats!!

Have you had many symptoms?


----------



## frustrated11

Thanks to all of you. Giving credit to the smep!!

:dust: to all of you


----------



## bubbamaking

Whooo so how long was u tryin and is this ur first time using the smep it is mine I hope I'm as lucky as u xx


----------



## Care76

Congrats Frustrated!!!!!!! You must be thrilled now instead of frustrated!


----------



## Beauty2

YAY!!!! Frustrated!!! Congratulations!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you and baby!!! Oh yea....you deserve the flashy :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: 

Any symptoms you can report??


----------



## 28329

Wow, congrats! Another bfp. That's great. Healthy and happy 9 months to you! x


----------



## CertainTurton

frustrated11 said:


> Thanks to all of you. Giving credit to the smep!!
> 
> :dust: to all of you

Will you come and join us in the SMEP success thread? Its in 1st tri, bump buddies :)


----------



## CertainTurton

[/QUOTE]

I have one equate - one CBdigi - 8 FRERs and waiting for 20 ICs to be delivered and at 12 dpo and a faint line this morning I am damned and determined to pee on stuff![/QUOTE]

Anymore news?? another line maybe? FX!!


----------



## frustrated11

Thank you to all! We went back and forth from ttc to ntnp for 9 months. This was my first month using opk's and smep. I would love to come over to the other thread. Baby dust to you all!!

Took a digi last night.....


Good luck all of you, and pee on those sticks!!


----------



## frustrated11

I do seriously have the wrong name now, lol! 

Here are some symptoms I noticed....

From about 7 dpo sore bbs and about 9 dpo they would itch at night.
9 dpo my legs ached like sore muscles in the evening.
11 dpo I was so hungry, ate all day and pigged put at dinner. I also peed a lot. Got up all night long peeing, that is why I decided to try and test.
I had some cramps here and there, and all day yesterday I felt heavy in the uterus. Still feeling that now. 
There also ws a few times on dpo 7 I was dropping things, but not sure if it was related. I did have 2 BFP dreams this cycle as well!!


----------



## Coley1974

Hope ya'll don't mind me joining in here... I'm planning on trying SMEP this cycle. I tried it once *FOREVER* ago, but that was back before I had my lap surgery or even knew I needed it for that matter! 

I'm already a day behind due to being in bed with a fever for 2 days... today is the first day that I've had a low "waking" temp. I really really hope it does the trick for us... after more than 2 1/2 years of trying I'm beyond ready for my BFP!


----------



## Beauty2

Hi ladies,

Don't count me out of SMEP...I'm participating this cycle. Currently on CD15. No + opk yet. BD on CD 7, 10, 12 and 13 so far. Planned to bd last night (CD14) but fell asleep. Oh well...we'll definitely have a nice session tonight. Right after work :winkwink: 

Good luck to everyone this cycle!! And congrats to the bfp ladies!!! 

:dust:


----------



## avidwriter15

yes! 14 DPO!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0134.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Beauty2

YAY!!!!! Congratulations, Avidwriter!!!!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you and baby!!!!! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:


----------



## paula181

:hi: i am going to give this a try : dance:

xx


----------



## CertainTurton

Wooo yey avid! That's great news  congraulations! :bfp:


----------



## CertainTurton

Welcome Paula! :hi: lots of luck :)


----------



## kbkb

Congratulations to all the :bfp: here!!! Ladies, please hop over to the SMEP success buddies forum! Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## frustrated11

Great news Avidwritter!! I had a feeling I would see you with a BFP soon!!


----------



## mrs stru

Congratulations on the bfp's.

I'm now on cd18. I never got a smiley face this month but think I just missed the window as I was only testing once a day. I had really bad ov pains on cd10 so I think that's when I ovulated. I usually ov around cd10/11 anyway. I've ran out of tests now and am not going to buy anymore this month, we'll just try to :sex: every other day for as long as possible, just in case -well except today as I have my smear tomorrow. I'm also having my bloods done on cd21 so that will show if I didn't ov.

Back to work tomorrow- I just want to hide myself away as yesterday 3 huge painful cold sores erupted on my mouth and today i wake up with an ulcer on my gum between my top front teeth. I look and feel rubbish :sad2:


----------



## Acaseofyou

Still in shock - but I got a BFP this morning!!! Strong line on frer at 13 dpo. Just can't believe it, so, so happy. This was our 13th month ttc and first month trying smep and preeseed. Smep works! 

Best of luck to you ladies still in the running x


----------



## TrAyBaby

Congratulations Acaseofyou, a very H&H 9 months to you.

SMEP does work. I tried it for the first time last cycle and got my BFP, sadly though i miscarried :cry: even though im crying everyday for my loss my longing for a baby is gonna keep me going and im trying SMEP again this cycle. Today is cd8 (hopefuly if my cycle is back on track) so let the BDing begin x


----------



## mrssat

TrAYBaby I am so sorry for your loss and really admire your ability to get back on it! Good for you!
So the Bd'ing is complete for this month (well we might have some for fun) I am 3 dpo and have sore bb's and a heavy feeling down below. I am due on 12/13th so fx for everyone!


----------



## Beauty2

Congratulations, Acaseofyou!! You so deserve your :bfp: :bfp: doll!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you and baby!!! YAY!!!!!


----------



## 28329

I'm 11 dpo today. Tested yesterday and bfn. Not gonna test again until 13 dpo then if bfn again i'll wait for the witch to visit!


----------



## Acaseofyou

TrAyBaby said:


> Congratulations Acaseofyou, a very H&H 9 months to you.
> 
> SMEP does work. I tried it for the first time last cycle and got my BFP, sadly though i miscarried :cry: even though im crying everyday for my loss my longing for a baby is gonna keep me going and im trying SMEP again this cycle. Today is cd8 (hopefuly if my cycle is back on track) so let the BDing begin x

Oh Trayabay I am so very very sorry. It's awful what your through. I miscarried in February, I know how incredibly sad it is. Good for you getting straight back in. I wish you all the luck in the world x


----------



## Care76

Congrats to all the ladies that have had a BFP so far this month!!!! 

So we started on cd8 to do every other day. So far my OPKs have very light lines. My opks are old so I wonder if that could be why. My cervix is high, but no ewcm at all so I don't know when O will come. It should be Thursday if things stay regular. I think we might BD every day in case I O and my opk doesn't show it.


----------



## Beauty2

Good Morning, SMEP Ladies!

Everyone is so quiet around here. Has everyone gotten pregnant without me??? :sad2: Anyhoo, so today is 5dpo for me (I think) and I can't say that I believe this month to be our month. For the past two days I've been having a lot of twinges and pulling sensations but that's about it. Nothing to report for today, though. My boobies don't even hurt this cycle as they usually do. Maybe I didn't Ov. Who knows? :shrug: 

We BDed on CD 7,10,12,13,15, and 16 this cycle and I think I Ov on CD15 as I got a positive opk on CD14. I'm not really sure if the opk was positive. It didn't look like the control line so I'm just hoping I Ov'ed right now. I started testing w/ opk's on CD12...faint line. CD13..a little darker. CD14...much darker but not as dark as the control line. CD15...barely anything there. CD16...nothing there at all w/ FMU. Does this sound like I got a positive on CD14 and possibly Ov'ed on CD15?? I'm just grasping for straws nowadays. 

Well have a wonderful day to the ladies who are left in this cycle. Lots of baby :dust: to you!!! I hope the preggo ladies are feeling alright today! Enjoy!!


----------



## CertainTurton

Wooo congratulations Acaseofyou!! :happydance: :bfp: !! Come and join us in bumpbudies!

Beauty2 - dont loose hope, your turn is coming :hugs: It sounds to me like you ov on cd15 and prob just missed seeing your surge on the opk! so you are def covered :) Good luck!


----------



## Beauty2

Thanks, Certain! How are you doing? How's baby? Thanks for coming back to check on us TTC ladies! We really appreciate it! :hugs:


----------



## CertainTurton

Beauty2 said:


> Thanks, Certain! How are you doing? How's baby? Thanks for coming back to check on us TTC ladies! We really appreciate it! :hugs:

Aww of course I come back - love hearing how its going :) Im good, nausea is starting to settle now. Still tired and v.sore bbs but overall good :) Just really cant wait until my scan on the 26th to say that all is ok :)


----------



## 28329

I'm 12 dpo today. Thought af had got me at one point but upon checking it was abundant creamy cm sorry for tmi. My temps are staying high. Time will tell. Am going to test again in the morning and if it's a bfn i'll just await my af friday.


----------



## Beauty2

Certain &#8211; I know exactly how you feel. I promise, I worried about my pregnancy until the moment my child was born. I was in the hospital pushing and asking questions like &#8220;Is she okay?&#8221; &#8220;Will she look like a normal baby?&#8221; &#8220;Are you sure it&#8217;s a girl?&#8221; &#8220;Here, look at my ultrasound pic. Does it look like a girl to you?&#8221; :rofl: :haha: I was a mess. Don&#8217;t worry. Everything will work out just fine. Your baby will be just perfect! Glad to hear the nausea is subsiding. Enjoy the fact that your boobies are getting bigger. I loved it!! 

28329 &#8211; Sounds very promising. Lots of creamy CM is a great sign. Good luck and keep us posted!!


----------



## MrsFX

Beauty2 it sounds like you made it. well done. i would say 'enjoy the tww' but its like saying 'enjoy having a bikini wax'!!

Sorry it's been quiet, ive been venting myself on my journal (at the bottom of my sig) and there is a SMEP TWW page set up by Acaseofu worth a read.

I hope you do get a BFP this month


----------



## 28329

Beauty2 said:


> 28329 Sounds very promising. Lots of creamy CM is a great sign. Good luck and keep us posted!!

I will defo keep everyone updated. My boobs are tender today, more so my nipples. Nothing else to report. I had a huge temp spike at 8dpo and dull stabbing pains on left side above pubic bone the day before followed by dull cramps for 2 days. I tested at 9 dpo and got a thick white/grey evap line. Then today with the creamy cm i had af cramps. I hope this is it for me and hubby. Good luck to everyone. x


----------



## bubbamaking

Well girls I'm feeling really emotional today I was supposed to get my pos opk sunday but didn't I got all neg opks but my temp went up tuesday morning which wud actually be when I normally ovulate I just didn't get any ov pain or cm at all like I normally do I just no I haven't ovulated this month and I think I'm officially gunna give up trying so hard know its too upseting and I feel so fed up today I no u shud never give up but I'm just gunna stop using anything to assist for a few months good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## Beauty2

28329 - yep sounds like you are preggo. I've seen other ladies w/ bfp's say that sore/irrated nips is a sign. Creamy CM is a sign and so is dull cramps. Sounds like implantation on 8dpo (or somewhere around there). I'm not sure how you can tell it was an evap but it might be a start to a bfp. Test again tomorrow. Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## mrs stru

Cd21 (10dpo-I think as I missed the surge on opk).

I think I'm out again- had slight spotting yesterday which I put down to the effects of a smear the day before. But I have had slight spotting again today so I'm guessing :witch: will appear within the next 5 days.
Then I can go for day 4 bloods and I can send OH for his SA test that the fertlity clinic requested.
I know me and OH agreed to wait 6 months until we try ICSI, but I reckon every time :witch: appears I'm going to find it difficult not to bring the appointment forward.


----------



## Care76

bubbamaking said:


> Well girls I'm feeling really emotional today I was supposed to get my pos opk sunday but didn't I got all neg opks but my temp went up tuesday morning which wud actually be when I normally ovulate I just didn't get any ov pain or cm at all like I normally do I just no I haven't ovulated this month and I think I'm officially gunna give up trying so hard know its too upseting and I feel so fed up today I no u shud never give up but I'm just gunna stop using anything to assist for a few months good luck to everyone else xx

I am feeling just like you. I should be O'ing today or tomorrow and would normally have a + opk or at least a close to + by now, but nothing. Not even a second line. Mind you my opks are just past their date so it could be that. But I also have no cm (creamy not egg white), no O pains, and no spotting. I usually have O pains and I used to spot right before O (I haven't had ovulation spotting in two months). My cervix does seem positioned right though, but besides that I don't think I am going to O. :( I have never not ovulated before that I know of.


----------



## 28329

Well, tested today...bfn. I can see a line on the test from 9dpo but is so faint i don't know if i can see colour. My test from today is stark white. My temps are staying high still. Af due tomorrow. I'll not test again until next week if i don't come on. I hope everyone is feeling good today. As for me, i may not have got my second line but i'm not out until the witch arrives.


----------



## Beauty2

28329 - Sorry about the bfn :( that sucks! But you're right, you're not out until the :witch: comes. Stay positive. 

Nothing really to report today. Just getting those same twinges and the pulling sensation but I bet it's something I ate/drank. Not getting my hopes up yet. 

Have a great day, ladies! Baby :dust: to all!


----------



## 28329

Thank you. I'm pretty sure it's bfn, me and hubby can see something but not too sure yet. Will have to see what next few days bring. If witch gets me then we obviously can't see anything! I would show a pic but don't know how to on my phone. I hope the sensations your feeling are a good sign.


----------



## bubbamaking

Care76 said:


> bubbamaking said:
> 
> 
> Well girls I'm feeling really emotional today I was supposed to get my pos opk sunday but didn't I got all neg opks but my temp went up tuesday morning which wud actually be when I normally ovulate I just didn't get any ov pain or cm at all like I normally do I just no I haven't ovulated this month and I think I'm officially gunna give up trying so hard know its too upseting and I feel so fed up today I no u shud never give up but I'm just gunna stop using anything to assist for a few months good luck to everyone else xx
> 
> I am feeling just like you. I should be O'ing today or tomorrow and would normally have a + opk or at least a close to + by now, but nothing. Not even a second line. Mind you my opks are just past their date so it could be that. But I also have no cm (creamy not egg white), no O pains, and no spotting. I usually have O pains and I used to spot right before O (I haven't had ovulation spotting in two months). My cervix does seem positioned right though, but besides that I don't think I am going to O. :( I have never not ovulated before that I know of.Click to expand...

Awful innit why do we after go through this so painfullxxx


----------



## Coley1974

Wow! There have been quite a few BFP's here since I first posted a few days back. 

I'm trying to stick with the plan. I was sick with a fever early this cycle and had only 1 OPK until yesterday, so I wasn't really "feeling it". I picked up 5 OPKs yesterday and took my first one. I got a clearly visible but faint 2nd line yesterday and a darker one today... still not positive, but moving along.

I haven't O'd before CD 16 for a while now and with the fever, I won't be surprised if it's a few days later this cycle... So hopefully we'll still be okay considering that we didn't start BD'ing as early as "the plan" says you should.

I could've sworn I felt O pains back on CD 10, but I knew there was no way and my temps have confirmed it. No EWCM, all creamy... so we're doing the Preseed thing. I just found a brand new tube that I'd misplaced forever ago... The foil hasn't even been punctured!

Gonna go BD now!


----------



## 28329

15 dpo today, 1 day late. I've not tested yet, too afraid to. My temp dropped a little today but still well over my coverline. I'm pretty sure witch is coming though. I'm getting the cramps, and my legs are starting to ache as per usual. Just wish witch would hurry up so i can start a new cycle because this wait is killing me!


----------



## Beauty2

Awww, 28329, don't give up hope yet...it's not over until she shows. And we all know preggo symptoms are very similar to AF symptoms. How long is your LP? When did you Ov?


----------



## 28329

My lp is 14 days and i ovulated on cd 16 this cycle. I bought some 10 miu pregnancy tests but i know i'll test only to find the witch has paid her visit. How's your wait going?


----------



## MrsFX

28329 GOOD LUCK. I hope you are wrong about AF.

CD 14 got peaks on 12 and 13 so BD 8, 10, 12, 13 and hope today before DH goes off to work. SA on Tuesday so we have to have 2 days off then I'll pounce on tuesday.


----------



## FitzBaby

Can I join you ladies? We are trying SMEP plan this month. So far no positive OPK for me, not even a faint line but we are giving it a go anyway. DTD on cd 9, 11, and about to go now (TMI I know!!!). Then tomorrow too and hopefully I'll get a positive OPT soon and we'll DTD daily from there.


----------



## FitzBaby

And WOW this looks like a lucky thread!!!


----------



## Beauty2

My wait sucks so far. I seriously believe that I'm out but we'll see. Nothing really big happening. Just a few twinges and pulling sensation. A few sharp pains on the side of my right boobie. But when I touch them they don't hurt. Kinda like an itch you can't scratch if that makes any sense.


----------



## 28329

Your symptoms seems promising so far. My fingers are firmly crossed for you. I've decided to test in the morning. I can't wait until tuesday, don't know what i was thinking. My witch symptoms have vanished quicker than they appeared. Had a lot of creamy cm again earlier, cervix is still really high and closed (sorry tmi). Hope is slowly fading away but still a little there. Maybe i'll get 2 pink lines tomorrow maybe not. Wont be too down hearted if not because once a new cycle starts i'll start smep all over again.


----------



## Care76

I totally didn't O this cycle. It might come late, but this has never happened so I don't know. I am still using opks and checking my cervix and cm (no ewcm to find at all :( ), no O pains. My cervix did seem to be in position, but it has dropped in the past day. Looks like I won't this cycle. :cry:


----------



## 28329

Care76 said:


> I totally didn't O this cycle. It might come late, but this has never happened so I don't know. I am still using opks and checking my cervix and cm (no ewcm to find at all :( ), no O pains. My cervix did seem to be in position, but it has dropped in the past day. Looks like I won't this cycle. :cry:

I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope you get your bfp very soon. I have an update but it's not a happy one. Witch got me this morning. 2 days late! Going to get some conceive plus this cycle, i've heard it's just as good as preseed. Will stock up on digital opks too. This will happen for us, i'm sure of it. smep was fun and next sunday we'll start it again! Good luck ladies. I will be joining all in the tww in a couple weeks.


----------



## Care76

28329 said:


> Care76 said:
> 
> 
> I totally didn't O this cycle. It might come late, but this has never happened so I don't know. I am still using opks and checking my cervix and cm (no ewcm to find at all :( ), no O pains. My cervix did seem to be in position, but it has dropped in the past day. Looks like I won't this cycle. :cry:
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope you get your bfp very soon. I have an update but it's not a happy one. Witch got me this morning. 2 days late! Going to get some conceive plus this cycle, i've heard it's just as good as preseed. Will stock up on digital opks too. This will happen for us, i'm sure of it. smep was fun and next sunday we'll start it again! Good luck ladies. I will be joining all in the tww in a couple weeks.Click to expand...

I am so sorry. I wish there was no such thing as a late AF unless you were prego. (((Hugs)))


----------



## MrsFX

28329 I'm sorry AF has arrived. I hope that she wont be paying you anymore visits.


----------



## Beauty2

So sorry about AF, 28329. :hugs: Glad your in positive spirits! Keep that :witch: away next month!!


----------



## 28329

Thank you so much ladies. I couldn't get through this journey without you guys. My hubby didn't take it too well, he believed that we'd done it. He's starting to loose faith in smep but i've talked him round. How is everyone today?


----------



## Coley1974

OPKs on CD 14 & 15 had clearly visible lines. OPKs from CD 16 & 17 were totally faded out, almost white. Now today's was darker again... I dunno what's goin' on, but I feel like I'm runnin' out of BD steam! We're in the middle of getting ready to move, so stress is a little high here.

I just wanna O already! :brat:


----------



## 28329

Well ladies, i'm armed with opks, conceive plus, my bbt thermometer and will be back on smep in a few days. I will get pregnant!! Any news from anyone?


----------



## ncbailey

I followed the plan except I didn't buy any ovulation kits. I did everything else, bought the preseed, BD every other day, and the days the app on my phone app said were my most fertile we made sure to BD those two days in a row, and skipped a day and BD again.

Two days before my AF was to start I decided to take a test because we were going up to the dunes and we have a dune buggy I love to ride and I kinda wanted to see if maybe I was cause then I prob shouldn't ride.

I got a BFP that morning. I tried not to get to excited, and I took three more tests the next morning (at the dunes) with three different tests (one regular first response, one first response digital, and one clear blue digital) ALL BFP!
This was my first month sticking to this plan, except the ovulation kits of course.

I Am so excited now! I wish everyone that is trying this the best of luck!


----------



## Beauty2

Congratulations, NCBailey!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you and baby!!! YAY!!!! :bfp: :bfp: !!!


----------



## 28329

Yay :bfp: congratulations. :happydance:


----------



## FitzBaby

Congrats on your BFP!!!


----------



## ncbailey

Thank you guys! Dr confirmed it yesterday with a blood test. Says I'm somewhere between 5-7 weeks, so I might be further than I think.


----------



## 28329

Wow! That's great news. Congrats again. Enjoy.


----------



## Beauty2

Good Morning, Ladies!

So today is 13dpo for me and I'm feeling out for the month. I'm preparing for next month and I have a full list of new things to try. I need to get that baby! LOL! So this is my list so far: preseed, grapefruit juice, softcups, CM charting, more OPK's and BBT charting. Am I missing anything? :haha: 

I took a IC on 10dpo :bfn: and 12dpo w/ FMU :bfn: I'll retest if AF doesn't show. 

Anyhoo, what's going on with you ladies? Let's make the SMEP thread fun again and get those BFP's!!! :happydance: 

Congratulations to all the BFP's this month! Good luck to the ladies still in this cycle!! And better luck to the ladies moving on to another cycle! Lots and lots of babydust :dust: :dust: :dust: !!!


----------



## 28329

I'm cd5 today. We started smep already yesterday. Witch only stuck around until tuesday so having a little fun. Lol. I've got some conceive plus in bedside cabinet, god knows how many opks in bathroom and my thermometer under my pillow so i'm ready for my bfp. We will make a baby this month!


----------



## MrsFX

Beauty2 said:


> Good Morning, Ladies!
> Am I missing anything? :haha:
> !

how about evening primrose oil for CM and Royal jelly for good eggs and libido?


----------



## Beauty2

Whoa, MrsFX! You've got the 411, don't ya? I'm going to look into that stuff...thanks so much! :flower: Ready for my bfp :happydance: How are you doing, btw? 

28329- enjoy :sex: and get that bfp!! 

AFM - I don't know what's going on with my body this month. My uterus is twingy (is that a word?) and it feels like it's burning a little bit. WTF?? :shrug: Something needs to happen so that I know that my body isn't going crazy!


----------



## 28329

Oh, enjoy it i will. I'll pop an egg in about 11 days, tww is getting slowly closer. Fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## MrsFX

Beauty2 said:


> Whoa, MrsFX! You've got the 411, don't ya? I'm going to look into that stuff...thanks so much! :flower: Ready for my bfp :happydance: How are you doing, btw?
> 
> 28329- enjoy :sex: and get that bfp!!
> 
> AFM - I don't know what's going on with my body this month. My uterus is twingy (is that a word?) and it feels like it's burning a little bit. WTF?? :shrug: Something needs to happen so that I know that my body isn't going crazy!

oh yeah I practically rattled for the first 2 weeks TTC this month! I think one of them helped my skin.

You have to stop EP during TWW i have stopped both and will be looking for a higher concentration of RJ during AF.

28329: what a way with words. Get in there missy, good luck

AFM: no symptoms. I am not expecting it this month. Blood test tomorrow and I will pop into the infertility clinic to see if they will give us DH SA before our december appointment.


----------



## 28329

Well thank you very much, i do try. Lol. Hoping everyone gets some exciting results soon. Come on bfp's, they're lurking here somewhere!


----------



## Beauty2

Hello Ladies! Happy Friday!!! :happydance:

So today is 14dpo for me...AF due date. So far there's no sign of her but she's sneeky. I'm sure she'll be lurking around soon. Of course, I'm hoping she doesn't show and I get a bfp. But I don't trust my body anymore since I started TTCing. I haven't tested since 12dpo when I got my lovely :bfn: :roll: 

If AF shows up today, I'll be gulping a big glass of :wine: 

Good luck ladies!! And lots of :dust: !!!


----------



## 28329

I hope she stays away and you get a much anticipated :bfp: and if you get yours very soon i'll be joining you with mine in just 4 ish weeks!


----------



## Beauty2

Thanks, 28329!!! You are going to get yours very soon! I just know it!!! We can be bump buddies :happydance: Good luck this cycle!!! 

How are the rest of you ladies? How are you feeling on this lovely Friday? (Not really lovely in Chicago...it's freezing :cold: but it's Friday so that's lovely in itself :) )


----------



## 28329

Wow, yeah. It would be great to be just a few weeks apart and bump buddies. Just wanna say that on the bfp announcements forums there's a lady who got a bfn yesterday and a very strong bfp today so your defo not out. I really do have my hopes up for you. I've had a great friday today. Lil one was at school and hubby at work so had a little peace with a glass of vino and because i'm only at start of my cycle i managed to take a strong pain killer for my terrible migrain. Bring on saturday with a long lye in i say!


----------



## Beauty2

Awww, thanks so much, 28329! :hugs: I've got my fingers (and everything else) crossed for you! I hope you enjoyed your peaceful day. Wish I had one. Yikes! Migrains are terrible. I had my first migrain last year and I slowly lost my eye sight. I had to wear those plastic sunglasses from the eye doctor. It was weird! I hope you feel better!
Enjoy your weekend! :)


----------



## 28329

I started to have terrible migrains a few months back. One lasted about 3 and half weeks it was bad to the point where i had to lay in my bed all day with it as dark as possible dosed up on morphine. Hope they don't quick around for that long this time, i've got some baby making to concentrate on. And my egg WILL get fertilised migrain or no migrain. He he. I really wanna log on tomorrow to hear some great news from you my fingers have gone a little purple though, think i crossed them a little too tight. Lol.


----------



## 28329

Oops. I ment stick not quick. That the work of predictive text on my phone. Sorry.


----------



## mrs stru

I haven't posted on here for a while. Congrats to all those who have gotten a bfp.

Had my day 2 bloods taken - they took 5 tubes!! Just waiting for OH to go for his SA now-he'll have to wait until I don't need his swimmers for a few days tho lol.

I'm on cd8 now and decided not to use opks this month but will be bd'ing every other day! Fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## 28329

I'm cd 8 today too! I've got my opks ready and hubby is more than ready. Lets both get our bfps this cycle!


----------



## Beauty2

Good day, ladies! How are you all? 

I'm 16dpo today and no I haven't tested. Last night I got some very very light brown spotting which is common for me when AF arrives. Although, the spotting has gone away I still feel like AF is coming and I keep running to the restroom expecting her. This is not the first time AF has been late. My cycles fall between 26-34 days sometimes. However, it's usually only 28days without stress involved. I thought I ov'ed on CD 15 as I had a (what I thought was) + opk on CD14. Unfortunately, OH and I didn't bd on that day so; I expect AF soon. Since I believe AF is going to show I'm not going to bother to test. She should be here by today or tomorrow at the latest. 
Anyhoo, I've very excited about next month. Hoping my list of TTC stuff will bring me my bfp!! 

Good luck this cycle, MrsStu!

And good luck to everyone!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## ncbailey

Beauty2 said:


> Good day, ladies! How are you all?
> 
> I'm 16dpo today and no I haven't tested. Last night I got some very very light brown spotting which is common for me when AF arrives. Although, the spotting has gone away I still feel like AF is coming and I keep running to the restroom expecting her. This is not the first time AF has been late. My cycles fall between 26-34 days sometimes. However, it's usually only 28days without stress involved. I thought I ov'ed on CD 15 as I had a (what I thought was) + opk on CD14. Unfortunately, OH and I didn't bd on that day so; I expect AF soon. Since I believe AF is going to show I'm not going to bother to test. She should be here by today or tomorrow at the latest.
> Anyhoo, I've very excited about next month. Hoping my list of TTC stuff will bring me my bfp!!
> 
> Good luck this cycle, MrsStu!
> 
> And good luck to everyone!!! :dust: :dust:

I hope your wrong(no :winkwink:offense!) And your AF doesn't show! Good luck hun. Keep us updated! :flower:


----------



## Beauty2

Hey ladies,
A little update: I&#8217;m 17dpo (I think) and 3 days late (28 day cycle). No sign of AF but got bfn&#8217;s last night and this morning with FMU. I&#8217;ve been very exhausted this weekend. So much so that OH couldn&#8217;t wake me up twice out of my sleep (I&#8217;m a very light sleeper). Still have achiness in my right boobie near my armpit. And very little backache. I&#8217;m just waiting on AF to show so I can get on with the next cycle. I ordered more opk&#8217;s and preseed this morning. I&#8217;ll get a BBT today and start charting. Currently I have no CM but I&#8217;ll start charting that next cycle. OH and I bd&#8217;ed last night to get AF to show so I hope it helps. 
I hope you all are having a great day! Good luck this cycle! :dust:


----------



## Beauty2

Hi ladies! 

Still no sign of AF. Patiently waiting :coffee: if she doesn't show by Saturday I'm going to test again. Currently 7 days late. Maybe I Ov'ed late? We'll see. 

Have a great day and good luck this cycle!! :thumbup:


----------



## CertainTurton

Beauty2 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Still no sign of AF. Patiently waiting :coffee: if she doesn't show by Saturday I'm going to test again. Currently 7 days late. Maybe I Ov'ed late? We'll see.
> 
> Have a great day and good luck this cycle!! :thumbup:

eeeeek how can you wait!?! :test: go for it!!! :) I used to be such a bad influence on here with my POAS addiction so im back to haunt you..... :happydance: Lots of luck!!


----------



## Beauty2

Certain - I've tested at 10dpo, 11dpo, 12dpo :bfn: I might have Ov'ed late. I used opk's and got semi-pos on CD12, a little darker CD13, more darker on CD14 (almost pos) and neg on CD15 and 16. I also got a semi-pos on 6dpo and neg on 7dpo. Yes, weird, I know. I've been 8 days late before for AF but it only happens like once a year so; if I'm past 8 days late (Saturday) I'll test again. If bfn, I'll make a doc appt on Monday. 

I hope you and baby are feeling fine today!


----------



## Trying4first

Hello smepers. This will be my first cycle trying smep. I am on CD1. Good luck and baby dust to everyone.


----------



## 28329

Trying4first said:


> Hello smepers. This will be my first cycle trying smep. I am on CD1. Good luck and baby dust to everyone.

Good luck trying Smep. This is my second cycle trying it and we've added conceive plus for added messure. Hope you have success like a lot of ladies have already. Keep us updated!! Any updates beauty2?


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hi chicas just thought i'd update you. SMEP does work :thumbup: I tried it for the first time after my july period and got a BFP that month, unfortunately it ended in a miscarriage. However as soon as i stopped bleeding i went against my doctors advice and didnt wait to have one cycle to try again, we jumped straight back on the horse haha:) and tried SMEP again. Second time successful again, i got my BFP a few days ago at 10 dpo. I had a blood test at 11 dpo and my hcg was at 22. I have my repeat blood today so fingers crossed they have doubled. This plan is amazing :happydance:


----------



## CertainTurton

TrAyBaby said:


> Hi chicas just thought i'd update you. SMEP does work :thumbup: I tried it for the first time after my july period and got a BFP that month, unfortunately it ended in a miscarriage. However as soon as i stopped bleeding i went against my doctors advice and didnt wait to have one cycle to try again, we jumped straight back on the horse haha:) and tried SMEP again. Second time successful again, i got my BFP a few days ago at 10 dpo. I had a blood test at 11 dpo and my hcg was at 22. I have my repeat blood today so fingers crossed they have doubled. This plan is amazing :happydance:

Woooo Congratulations :happydance: :bfp: Hears to a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## TrAyBaby

Thanks Certain :happydance: can you please send me the link for the SMEP sucess thread you started cause im itching to join eeeeeeek


----------



## 28329

TrAyBaby said:


> Hi chicas just thought i'd update you. SMEP does work :thumbup: I tried it for the first time after my july period and got a BFP that month, unfortunately it ended in a miscarriage. However as soon as i stopped bleeding i went against my doctors advice and didnt wait to have one cycle to try again, we jumped straight back on the horse haha:) and tried SMEP again. Second time successful again, i got my BFP a few days ago at 10 dpo. I had a blood test at 11 dpo and my hcg was at 22. I have my repeat blood today so fingers crossed they have doubled. This plan is amazing :happydance:

Woo hoo. Congratulations. That's great news.


----------



## CertainTurton

Here it is 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/703277-smep-success-buddies-25.html

Look forward to seeing you (and all of you!!) there soon :)


----------



## 28329

Omg. Yay, i just got my positive opk on cd 13. Last moth i got one on cd 15 and month before cd 20 so looks like my cycles are getting shorter! Gonna get busy when hubby gets home. Hope we catch that eggy. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Beauty2

YAY!!! Good luck, 28329! Unfortunately, still no AF for me :sad1: 8 days late. I thought she would be here last night as I started spotting brown and pink but now just a little brown. :shrug: I'm so confused. I've never been past 8 days late w/o being preggers. I guess this day will be the 'moment of truth'. I just hope one of them shows, bfp or AF!


----------



## 28329

Ooo, hope it's not af that comes. Really want you to get your bfp. Dunno how you haven't caved and tested. I would have done like 20 tests by now! Good luck.


----------



## Beauty2

Finally got AF!!! I'm so excited!! Now I can start a new cycle and get my bfp in October!!! YAY!!! :happydance: :happydance: 

Good luck to everyone!!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## 28329

Ok, to start, i'm sorry that af got you. Although i'm also glad that you're happy to be able to start a new cycle. Bring on the october bfp's! Good luck this cycle. I really hope you get pregnant.


----------



## Beauty2

Hello Ladies,

What's going on? Any news? I'm currently CD4, just waiting on AF to leave. She should be making her exit very soon. Can't wait!!! I'm definitely excited to try SMEP again and to use a few of my TTC tools. I've been temping but I'm not sure I've been doing it correctly so, I'm not sure what my chart means. We'll be using preseed this cycle and maybe some softcups; although, I am a little nervous to use softcups. They just seem so big! Oh well. What ever it takes to get that baby huh? :thumbup: 

Well I hope you all are doing well. Good luck this cycle!!!


----------



## 28329

I'm a little confused. I always get an obvious blaring positive opk but this cycle i got positives on cd 13 and 14 but they was only just positive. On the evening of cd 13 i had dull cramps, a tender uterus, pressure on uterus area and bding was a little uncomfortable. Judging by my opk's i'm 1 dpo but both fertility friend and countdown to pregnancy say i'm 3 dpo. Both can't be wrong! Luckily we covered our bases. That experience on cd 13 must have be ovulation. Very early for me. Think i may have tested too early on cd 12 and missed my first positive! Fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## Bean66

Hi everyone. Wow over the past week I've read every post from page 100. Before that I read another SMEP tread which fizzled out and was linked to this one. Yes I am very sad. It was like a mini drama except once I logged in I could see you tickers so it took the BFP surprise away. So I feel like I know you all even though I've only just posting for the first time. 

We are TTC no 1 and this is cycle 2. Cycle one was just regular bding, no plan. Got very excited when AF didn't show and did alot of tests, all negative and eventually got AF at cd 56. Very frustrating. I stopped the pill after 12 Years in March and my cycles were slowly reducing in length but I think a long haul flight messed me up. We have used SMEP this cycle but missed the last day of 3 in a row and the last bonus day so not getting my hopes up. Husbands a teacher so want to have baby before his summer holiday 2012. That gives us this cycle and next so we're going all out. Digital OPK, evening primrose, zinc for him and conceive plus. Not temping as yet but using cervical position and CM. If I ovulated the day after my pos OPK I ovulated on cd18, that makes me 4dpo. So impatient to test already. Really feel for you ladies who have been trying for a long time.

As a note I did opks daily from day 10 at roughly the same time 6 -7pm. I tested on cd 16 and didnt get smiley but looked a strip and noticed slightly darker line than previous day so tested at 10am the next day and got smiley. Tested again at 2pm and no smiley! Tested at 7pm to be sure and no smiley. So I have a short surge and very nearly missed it! Lesson test twice daily when other signs of ov are present (cm/cp).

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Beauty2

Welcome Bean!!!! :hugs: 

Wow! I am impressed with your reading! Of course, you know the veterans and pros are in a separate SMEP success thread but they are so kind to check on us from time to time. :happydance: We appreciate their wisdom. Anyhoo, I so hope you caught that eggy! It is a hard little thing to catch huh? Makes me wonder how we all got here :shrug: 
Good luck to you!!!! Lots of :dust:


----------



## Beauty2

28329- I, too, am using both Countdown and FF. I was told that some women don't have a change in temp when they Ov and still become preggers so I wouldn't worry about it so much. You probably know your body best anyhow. I hope you caught the eggy. Sounds like you caught it just in time. 

FX (and everything else) crossed for you, doll!! Good luck in the TWW! :dust:


----------



## 28329

Welcome bean. I read all of the thread before i joined in so i felt like i knew everyone. We're on the smep tww train together, just a day apart on our dpo. I really hope this is your moth and look forward to any updates you wish to share. The best of luck to you.


----------



## 28329

Aww, thank you beauty. My temp did rise on cd 14 and was the same on cd 15 then a second spike today. I'm either 1 dpo or 3 dpo. Either way i'm in the dreaded tww. Looking at my charts it's about right. We kinda missed bding on cd 10 so done it cd 11 and 12 then my 3 days from cd 13. Only used conceive plus on cd 13, 14 and 15. Countdown to pregnancy says my intercourse timing is high so here's to my much anticipated bfp. Look forward to updates from you in your tww.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks for the welcome girls. I have a good feeling for us all this month. I'm enjoying this trend so I'll stay if that's ok, I like how the veterans stay in touch. I was thinking I should temp so that I know when I ov but it all seems so stressful. 

How do I make the 2ww go faster? Grrrrrr.


----------



## 28329

That's exactly what i thought before i started temping but i thought i'd give it a go. Have been doing it for 2 and half months now and it's part of my morning routine now, i do it without a second thought. I can't honestly give any tips on how to make the tww go by quicker. Mine goes by pretty quick because i try not to symptom spot. I've done it so much before and obviously none of the symptoms were pregnancy related. I hope your good feeling is right. I see 4 magpies yesterday and we know that is 4 for a boy. We're trying to conceive a boy. But i think it'll be a while before i get my bfp, certainly wont be this year because hubby was given 30% chance of conceiving naturally. But that's better than no chance and was 10 years ago so i say lets prove them doctors wrong!


----------



## Bean66

Maybe I'll temp next cycle if I get don't get my BFP.

I find it hard not to symptom spot. Been getting cramping. But I know it's too early at only 4dpo. Because I was on the pill so long and my cycles are only just becoming regular I don't know what normal cycle symptoms are. Must stop dwelling and get on with life. 

Has your hubbie had tests since 10ya? Obviously I don't know the details but I know my bros sperm count went down for 4 months without an apparent cause. Possibly stress as they were doing IUI. First cycle his count was fine and by their second attempt it had fallen drastically. 

How long have you been TTC?


----------



## 28329

Well, hopefully you wont have to temp! My hubby had the test for medical reasons, hasn't had any done since then. Gonna talk him into having another done for my sanity, ttc is harder on me than it is him because he's so laid back. We've been trying for 3 months. Not a long time to be trying but feels like an eternity. 
I want to have his baby so much, he's not got any kids yet and i want to be the one to make him a father. It'll happen, i'm sure of it. We're just going to try to chill out and take every month as it comes. Stress will only lower our chance!


----------



## 28329

I say medical reasons as if that wasn't obvious. Got bloody baby brain already so don't concentrate on what i'm trying to say. Lol.


----------



## Bean66

Hey 28329 - I try not to stress too. 3 months TTC isn't long, the chances are really stacked against us. BUT it only takes one little spermy. It's all just so frustrating. 

I'm trying not to stress. Don't think I am but it's very easy to become obsessed. Need to keep busy but I can whittle away hours on the internet. It was probably easier in the days of no early tests and no internet but then we wouldn't have the support we can offer each other.

How are you Beauty2? Has AF left? Good luck with the softcups. Do you put one in straight after sex?


----------



## Beauty2

Hey Bean, 

AF should be leaving the building today... :wohoo: but I usually wait an extra day just to make sure she's gone. She's a sneaky little sucker. Anyhoo, I'm soo ready to get started on this cycle...been waiting a long time :coffee: I haven't used softcups yet but I'm thinking about. They're just so big! I'm a little nervous to use them but I've heard they work wonders. I'd just insert after bd and probably leave overnight to ensure the :spermy: get where they need to be. Of course, I'd use preseed before and after bd so that the softcups would be easy on my cervix. I've heard horror stories about scraping :nope: 
How are you ladies today?


----------



## Bean66

I'm good but wasting far too much time. It's my morning off and I was meant to tidy and clean......... Just ended up losing hours to google. Got to leave for work in a min. Hubbie wont be happy coming home to a messy house when I've had pretty much all day to tidy it. Opps. This TTC can really take over your life esp if you're a google addict like me. 

Softcup shouldn't be too bad. I use a mooncup when I'm on my period after a friend eventually persuaded me to try one and i've never looked back, guessing they are slightly similar. Hopefully I wont be needing it for a while though.... Fx'd.

Hope the which has gone.


----------



## Bean66

Sorry witch! Not which!!


----------



## Beauty2

Bean - I know what you mean. I'm always at work on BnB or googling something about TTCing. :blush: I hope the witch stay far away for you! 

28329 - how are you doing in the 2WW?


----------



## 28329

I'm plodding along slowly. Taking this tww calmly. Trying not to think about it too much but that's not possible. Will test in 7 days. Want to try to wait until 12 dpo so hubby putting his foot down with the tests. Hope everyone is feeling positive today.


----------



## Beauty2

Hello Ladies,

I can't believe it's only 3 of us in the SMEP thread now. Don't ppl know how awesome SMEP is!! Oh well...we'll just get our bfp's this month by ourselves :winkwink: Anyhoo...

28329 - ooh, I hope you get two beautiful lines in 7 days. No more 2WW for you, now just 1WW Yay!!! :wohoo: 

Bean - how are you, doll? I hope you are doing well in your 2WW! 

AFM - AF is finally packing her bags. I'm sure she'll be leaving tonight. :wohoo: Tomorrow I plan to opk test in the morning after I take my temp then shower and check CP. Tomorrow night more grapefruit juice and some :sex: using preseed. Ready to get on the bandwagon! :happydance:


----------



## wantabby

Hey all!! I'm on CD 12 I am SMEPing it again this month.. I am on a non-medicated cycle (I'm a clomid taker) I had some residual cysts left from last month and my doc didn't want to overstimulate me.. So here's to hoping I ovulate on my own..:thumbup: I am also using softcups, taking ACV & using castor oil compresses (to help resolve cysts & I've read it can help with fertility??) :shrug: I temp ( not this a.m.. I've apparently missplaced it :haha:) This month will make my 2 year TTC mark.. I'm praying SMEP works this month!!


----------



## Beauty2

Good Luck to you, Wantabby!!! I'm hoping that you Ov on your own and you catch that eggy!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Bean66

Hi all.

SMEP is great but not sure I could cope with it every month. Feels a little prescribed. Though will be doing it next cycle if BFN.

Beauty2 - we've used Concieve Plus. I'm guessing it's similar to pressed. I never understood if they were meant to help Conception or use be sperm friendly of lubes needed? Either way worth a go. Good luck!

28329 - you've got more will power than me. I'm going to test Saturday with FMU and early response. Mainly because we're out fir hubbies birthday. I won't drink that much even if it's a BFN but gonna check. I think keeping busy is the key to getting though the TWW. Anyway you're nearly there sending you lots of baby dust.

Hi Wantabby - welcome back to SMEP. Fingers crossed you ovulate on your own. I'm sure you will. Are you going to use OPKs? 2 years must be hard, glad you're keeping positive. Seen lots of LTTTC get BFP with SMEP. I know that probably doesn't help to hear but I really have. Your turns coming.

AFM - trying not to SS but been feeling crap all day. Crampings stopped but had a cioffee this am, only instant. Hubbie forgot I'd cut it out, and then been jittery and a little nauseous all day. I have felt this before and not been preggers but usually after alot more caffine and sugar. Arrrgggg must stop thinking about it. If we don't manage to get BFP in the next couple of cycles will take a more relaxed approach and just hope it happens.

Anyway I'm rambling and writing thus on my phone. Sorry if there are loads of mistakes.


----------



## wantabby

Bean66 said:


> Hi Wantabby - welcome back to SMEP. Fingers crossed you ovulate on your own. I'm sure you will. Are you going to use OPKs? 2 years must be hard, glad you're keeping positive. Seen lots of LTTTC get BFP with SMEP. I know that probably doesn't help to hear but I really have. Your turns coming.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the encouragement.:flower:
> I won't use OPK's this cycle. They are to crazy unless medicated, I've had 96 day cycles to 28 day cycles.. So I never know when would be best to use them.. :shrug: I temp which helps me know when I am going to ovulate. If I don't get my BFP this month I will be getting a CBFM next month. I've looked into them and they seem to be a good option for me. I also tend to slack off with the TTC obsession on non medicated months. It's kind of nice to have a little break.
> Good luck to you!! I hope you feel better soon!:hugs: I completely cut out caffeine about two months ago ( besides the occasional chocolate fix :haha: )Click to expand...


----------



## 28329

Thanks beauty2. I'm hoping so too. Now i just gotta get through the next 7 days. Step away from the preggo tests katy...........he he. You sound so excited for this cycle. I'm excited for you! We'll both get those 2 pretty little lines then we'll be bump buddies and experience the journey together as we are now. Bean, i'd recommend superdrug tests. They're only 10 miu. Much more sensitive than any higher priced tests. Admitedly i got a dirty great evap on them last cycle but it didn't get my hopes up because it was a nasty grey/white colour. There's only superdrug tests in my bathroom now. Lol. Good luck for saturday. Will be hanging around for your update. Hi wantabby. Gosh, you so deserve your bfp this cycle. I'm so keeping everything crossed for you. Praying that you ovulate on your own then mother nature can wave her wand and make it your time! Good luck to you.


----------



## Bean66

Wantabby - god I really feel for you having such long cycles. I came off the pill 6 months ago and my cycles were all over the place, was so frustrating. I'm hoping they stay regular now or rather I get a BFP. Shamefully I don't remember what my periods were like per pill. It was so long ago. I am feeling better now. Hadn't had coffee for 4 weeks, it really seemed to affect me. 

28329 - thanks for the tip re: superdrug tests. Hope time is going a little quicker for you. When are you planning to test? 

Beauty2 - hope you're having some baby making fun! ;-)


----------



## Tella

Hi Girls,

Do you girls mind if i join in :)

Im not sure what the whole SMEP entails but would love to find out. I've been TTC for 15months, had Ovarian drilling and battle to ovulate early without meds.

If you dont mind will you please explain what the SMEP is all about. Im sure this cycle is a waste so im not taking clomid next cycle so im going with mother nature.


----------



## 28329

You're welcome bean. They do digital ones too, when your lines are getting darker it's nice to see it in writing. And at only £10 for 2 you can't complain! Lol. Hi tella and welcome. Smep is just a baby dance schedual. You buy your opks before cd 10. Start baby dancing every other from cd 8. Once you get your smiley or + opk you baby dance that day and the next 2 days in a row. Skip one day then baby dance one more time for luck! Google may find a better explaination that i give. Lol. Good luck.


----------



## Bean66

Hi. Welcome Tella. Late for work will post proper message later but here's a link to SMEP website for more details. It's from a preg loss website but you don't need to gave had a MC to use it.

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm


----------



## 28329

Oh and bean, i'm testing on the 5th october. Only 6 days. I'm actually suprised i'm 6 dpo already. Is going by so quickly. It's the early nights and early mornings i guess. And running around keeping busy between that helps. I ovulated quite early this cycle so maybe that helps with the time. I'm usuall only about 2 or 3 dpo around now.


----------



## wantabby

Bean66 said:


> Wantabby - god I really feel for you having such long cycles. I came off the pill 6 months ago and my cycles were all over the place, was so frustrating. I'm hoping they stay regular now or rather I get a BFP. Shamefully I don't remember what my periods were like per pill. It was so long ago. I am feeling better now. Hadn't had coffee for 4 weeks, it really seemed to affect me.

I went on the pill a few months after I started having AF in 00' due to cysts and extremly long cycles, basically to straighten my cycles out. I took BC in some form until I got married in 09'.. So I was on it for 9 years!!:dohh: When I came off I would have 3 months with nothing! So frustrating! I am finally starting to get 35 day cycles with the help of Clomid. I'm not on it this month, so I'm just praying it will ovulate soon!! SMEP is a little hard to keep up with when you ovulate around CD21-CD35!! :haha: I'm glad you are feeling better off the coffee. It was hard the first few days, but now I feel like I have more energy without the caffeine. GL this month!!


----------



## Beauty2

Hey Ladies!!

Hope you all are doing well. 

*Bean* &#8211; preseed is all of the above. It&#8217;s meant for conception, protects sperm, and a lube&#8230;all in one! I heard Conceive Plus is similar to it so, you should be good. Not having baby fun yet&#8230;.tonight I hope! [-o<

*28329* &#8211; 6 more days to go! Yay!! Glad it&#8217;s going quickly for you! Keep us posted! 
Wantabby &#8211; Sorry your cycles are so long. That sucks! Good luck this cycle. FX!

*Tella* &#8211; welcome! You&#8217;ll love it here and as you can see it works!!! 28329 explained it perfectly!! Start BDing from CD8 until you get a + opk then BD 3 days in a row. Skip a day then BD again. I suggest you use opks&#8217; twice a day and use them after you get your + because you don&#8217;t want to miss your surge or Ov late and miss it. Good luck and have fun!! FX! 

*AFM* &#8211; I&#8217;m on CD7. We plan to start today because OH can&#8217;t hold out anymore :blush: bless his heart. I used an opk this morning (I know, you&#8217;re not suppose to test in the morning but I&#8217;m at work in the afternoon) it was negative on an IC but I was surprised that there was even a test line on CD7 :shrug: We&#8217;ll use preseed while bd&#8217;ing and I&#8217;ll drink to cups of grapefruit juice this afternoon. 

Talk to you girls later!


----------



## 28329

You'll get updates from me on a daily basis!! Lol. I have 9 tests sat in my bathroom so i can pee on a stick to my hearts content very soon. It's early days but i'm not feeling hopefull today. Got a feeling i've a fair few cycles to go before i get my bfp. My temp dipped today. Still above my coverline though.


----------



## Beauty2

28329 - I think if it's above the coverline your still good...but who am I to give chart/temp advice? I just started temping 8 days ago :haha: Have you ever been to "The List of TTC Charts" thread? It's literally a list of charts. Some are bfp charts and some are not. It definitely helps in learning charts, if nothing else :shrug: Go take a peek https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/592430-list-ttc-charts.html


----------



## 28329

Thank you. I'm gonna pop in there now and take a sneaky peak. I've only been temping for about 7 weeks, i'm kinda used to it but still not 100% with my knowledge.


----------



## wantabby

28329 said:


> You'll get updates from me on a daily basis!! Lol. I have 9 tests sat in my bathroom so i can pee on a stick to my hearts content very soon. It's early days but i'm not feeling hopefull today. Got a feeling i've a fair few cycles to go before i get my bfp. My temp dipped today. Still above my coverline though.

Can you post your chart?? or are you not on FF?


----------



## Beauty2

Yea, good question, wantabby. I'd like to see it as well.


----------



## 28329

I would love to share my chart with you lovely ladies but i'm using my phone. BUT i'll drop my friend a text tomorrow and get her to put it in my signature. I would get her to do it now but it's 10pm and she's sleeping. As i should be. Lol. Catch up with you gals tomorrow.


----------



## 28329

My friend is on holiday and has no access to the internet. I'll add you both as friend on there, i'm sure you'll see my chart that way. My name on there is georgesprincess. I'll try to put my chart up via my hubbys iphone in the morning. How is everyone today? I've nothing to report, but too early for anything anyway.


----------



## 28329

Bean, do we have an update? Hope testing this morning has given you the result you want.


----------



## Bean66

Hey!! Sorry I disappeared for a few days. Did an IC this am but BFN. Not surprised as can only be 9dpo and possibly only 8pdo. But I do have tender breasts to the touch and I've have a little pink and brown cm (sorry tmi). But maybe I do normally at this point in my cycle. Gonna test again on Monday and if BFN test when AF is due on the 6th.

How are you all? 28329 - have you tested yet? Did you work your chart out? Sorry know nothing about temping. I like you meant to get a dip at implantation then a rise again.

Beauty - have you ovulated yet? How you getting on?

Tella - how are you? Have you started SMEP? Good luck?

Wantabby - how are getting ok?


----------



## 28329

My temp went back up. It's gone up a little again today so it's looking normal. I've not tested yet, 4 days to go. I have sore boobs today, just on the side near my arm pits. Not reading into it too much. I'm 8 dpo today so still so early! Your pink/brown cm could very well be some implantation bleeding or it could be normal for you. I have my fingers firmly crossed for you. I feel very much out this month. I knew the last 2 cycles that we hadn't done it so i've told hubby to be prepared for some major pms soon. I usually get very angry and argumentative around 6 to 8 dpo and (tmi) gassy but so far nothing.


----------



## lolalei3

Hi ladies, can i join? im currently ttc#1 and on 3dpo, think i missed my window due to being away for work but we bd 6 days before O then 1dpo so maybe still a chance??


----------



## 28329

Hi lolalei, and welcome!! You definately haven't missed your window if you baby danced the day after ovulation, your eggy would've hung around for 24 hours. Good luck,


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies. Welcome Lolalei. 

Well I think AF has got me, not heavy enough for anything other than a liner at the mo but I always start like that. Its earlier than I expected only 10dpo although my cycles haven't been that regular since coming of the pill. Gutted. Keep thinking maybe implantation bleeding but I know this is unlikely. At least I'm closer to a new cycle. 

How are you today 28329?


----------



## 28329

Oh no, stay away witch! I'm good thank you. Keeping myself busy today. Getting closer to testing, so far i've managed to overcome my poas addiction.


----------



## lolalei3

Really do hope the spermies met egg! im currently 3dpo with very sore nipples, not sure what that means probably just hormones going mad! 
should try not to read too much into my symptoms as i will go MAD :wacko:

Hope everyone is having or has had a good day! (depending on time zone!)
:thumbup:


----------



## 28329

I've driven myself crazy many times with symptom spotting. I no longer look for anything out of the ordinary, only when whatever is happening to me can't be ignored. Yesterday my boobs started hurting, still are today but i'm only 9 dpo so wont read into it too much.


----------



## lolalei3

28329 when will you :test: ??

did you do a lot of :sex:


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1314853200z6z42z14.png



:dust:


----------



## lolalei3

28329 when will you :test: ??

did you have a lot of :sex: around O?


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1314853200z6z42z14.png



:dust:


----------



## Bean66

I'm still trying to convience myself that AF isn't showing her ugly face. Still hoping it's implantation bleeding. Useless I know. 

Really wanted it this month. Would have been perfect timing. Ah well. Got my fingers crossed for you guys and I'll stick around.

Sending you lots of baby dust!


----------



## lolalei3

why do i keep posting multiples? i clicked once but it didnt redirect so had to click post a second time mmm ???


----------



## Naneth.Estel

We're going for the SMEP this cycle. Just Ov'd yesterday by the looks of things but we're having to take a break just now because OH is having a sperm test this week and needs to rest for a bit ;)

We did it CD 16, 17, 18 (when I Ov'd) and are going for it again tonight as one last go before we give up before his test, so hopefully we've caught it.

Also the plan site says to start BDing on CD8 but we started early on CD6 because we just couldn't wait. :lol:


----------



## 28329

I plan to test on wednesday. I'll be 12 dpo then. But i'm feeling out this month so i'm not holding out too much hope. We baby danced a lot around ovulation. We did it cd's 10,12,13,14,15,16,17 and 18. Kinda got off the smep path a little. Lol. I got my positive opk on cd 13 but i had a temp spike the day after so cd 13 is the day i ovulated so defo covered our bases.


----------



## FitzBaby

I am giving this a shot again this month. Didn't work out last time, DH needed more time to "regroup" ... ha! Will be stalking, if that's OK, to see how everyone is doing!


----------



## Tella

Hi, Im CD24/9DPO so if AF arrives on Saturday then i will start the SMEP plan next cycle. Im 100% convinced im out this cycle, so reading up as much as possible about SMEP and Soy for my next cycle.

I was hoping that this was the cycle for me as i would have found out a week before my bday but oh well stay possitive and try again in the next cycle is all i can do!!!

Good luck and loads of :dust: for all the girls that are testing this week. I also rather wait for AF to be late than test early. a BFN is far worse for me as well.


----------



## Tella

quick question how do you girls manage to keep DH possitive about the scheduled BDing? Mine becomes very dispondent when I tell him i want to try something like a SMEP.


----------



## 28329

Morning tella. Don't get down just yet. It's still early and it's not over until the witch arrives! Although, i can't say much really, i'm 10 dpo and have felt out since 3 dpo. My hubby is up for trying anything when it comes to ttc. I asked him if he wanted to try smep and after seeing the success rate he was more than happy. Good luck to you.


----------



## Beauty2

Hi Ladies! 
I hope you all are having a great day so far! Sorry, I&#8217;ve been a little MIA&#8230;.been stalking, though. :winkwink: 

*Tella* &#8211; :hugs: don&#8217;t get discouraged yet. You&#8217;re not out until the witch arrives. There are many women who thinks they&#8217;re out then witch doesn&#8217;t come&#8230;bfp! Continue to keep a positive mind. Good luck! :dust: BTW, my OH is all for it&#8230;.he would do anything for TTC as well. However, last night I asked him if he has a problem with scheduled bd and he said no&#8230;he says it guarantees that he gets bd :haha: I tend to hold out a lot :blush: 

*28329* &#8211; Looks like you covered your basis. Looking very promising. I hope you caught that eggy. Are you using anything special this month? Preseed or softcups? GL testing Wednesdy! 

*Naneth.Estel *&#8211; Welcome!! I hope you caught the eggy! Sounds like you did! GL! And lots of :dust: to you! 

*Lolalei3* &#8211; Welcome!! There is still hope for you. Hopefully the :spermy: was waiting on the eggy and made magic! Sore nips is a very good sign. GL! Lots of :dust: 
Bean &#8211; sorry about the witch. Did she come full flow yet? If not, you still have a chance. Could be implantation. GL to you! :dust:

*FitzBaby* &#8211; How are you? I&#8217;m sure stalking is more than welcome&#8230;.feel free to stop by and chat with us as well. Keep us posted on your progress this cycle. GL! :dust: 

*AFM* &#8211; I&#8217;m on CD11 today. I got a negative opk this morning so I&#8217;ll check again this evening. We following SMEP very closely this cycle as we never really followed like we should have. We&#8217;re also using preseed. Not much CM. 

GL ladies!! Have a great day!


----------



## Naneth.Estel

*Tella* - don't tell him that's what you're trying this cycle!

I kind of didn't tell OH at first. Just jumped him randomly at some point every other day. He cottoned on after about a week that we were actually doing it every other day and then I let slip, but by that point he was enjoying it and we'd gotten to the point where we were going to be doing it every day.

I also tried to do it in different positions each time, so we didn't do the same thing twice in a row - kept it interesting anyway. I say, if you make it fun, your OH will be up for anything.


----------



## 28329

Thanks beauty. We used conceive plus this cycle. If we're not successfull i'm sure we'll arm ourselves with something new to try. Lol. How are you going with the temping? My chart is looking good at the moment, although i'm expecting a temp dip in next few day.


----------



## Tella

28329 > Its hard to be possitive when you are on clomid, i had so many symptoms last cycle and it all turned up to be clomid side effects. And they all the same this month so that is why im sure im out. Believe i wish i was wrong but oh well. Í've even relaxed on the TTC so much this month that i stopped taking tempes after FF confirmed my O on CD15. SO everything is a surprise for me, AF is due on Saturday so we will see.
I REALLY REALLY wish my DH will be so eager to participate in it. But some one told him not to make ita chore and now that is all he sees it as. The only time he will be enthusiastic about it is in my TWW :cry:

Naneth > i think im gonna do that or im gonna tell him i O like around CD 12 and then i should actually O around 14/15 then we will be on the everyday part and hopefully make the most of our chances :D

Good luck to all the ladies waiting to O, and patience to the girls on their TWW!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bean66

Morning ladies, 

How are we all doing? 

28329 - 1 day till testing. How are you feeling? I think I would have caved by now and tested. With the conceive plus how did you apply it? Sorry to ask. But i know with the preseed they used applicators. I was never sure with the conceive how much to use and where to put it. Looks like you covered all the bases. I've got a good feeling it's going to be your month. Keep us posted.

Hey Beauty - Yeah the evil witch arrived I'll fill you in in a min. You got a positive OPK yet? I think you're right to check twice. If I hadn't decided to do a mid morning test I would have missed my surge. I think this month I'm going to combine IC with Smileys. Happy Bding!! Good luck!

Naneth.Estel - Welcome! Good luck. Def looks like you covered the bases and Sperm can live for a few days if you do happen to Ov a little late. 

Hi Tella - I just explained the good sucess rate to OH and he was happy to go with it. My problem is I find it hard to initiate sex :blush: We also ended up missing the last 2 bd sessions of SPEM, 2nd to last cause hubbie was in a bad bad mood, not at me but left him to it and the last one because we got a little too drunk at a wedding (and i'm not meant to be drinking too much, opps).

Lolalei3 - How are you getting on?

FitzBaby - Feel free to Stalk. Good Luck, I think ever other day is fine. I've read that once every 36hours is best but that gets confusing and only works if am sex is an option. Not for us unless we get up at the crack of dawn.

AFM - The evil witch arrived fully yesterday. :cry: I was a little taken aback on Sunday when it started because I was only 10dpo if I ovulated the day after OPK. It is possible I ov'd the day of OPK so 11dpo. Anyway was gutted. Made all the worse that it was OH bday yesterday so not only did I have to give him the bad news we weren't preggers, I was also hormonal and he did get any! We did go out for a nice meal and I had wine and a very rare steak. Feel a bit bad but he'll be getting plenty of bding next week! 

Feeling a bit better about it all now. It maybe a good thing as visiting my Bro and SIL in a couple of weeks and they are having difficulties TTC. They are on their 4th and final round of IUI this month, then they get 1 attempt at IVF on the NHS. I don't how they cope going through all this every month. Fingers crossed it's their month. Gonna feel so bad telling them when I do get my BFP (positive thinking). My mum has prepared them by telling them we have started TTC, I was a little annoyed at first but it may be a good thing.

So our plan - Going to continue to use the conceive plus, SMEP to the letter, I'm taking prenatals, EPO from CD1 to ovulation, using IC and smiley OPKs from CD10, monitoring CP and CM and avoiding caffeine and alcohol. I should hopefully receive a thermometer in the post today so I can start temping tomorrow CD3 and actually know when I ov. Am I right in thinking I have to take it as soon as I wake up? No snoozing? And it has to be the same time everyday? Sounds hard. Where do you guys chart? Fertility Friend? Oh and I'm having some acupuncture. I work with one so first session free and next sessions are half price. 

Good luck and baby dust to you all.:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Bean66

Hi Tella, sorry posted just after you. Sorry you are feeling down about it all. I can't imagine how you are feeling. Try not to SS. I have seen loads of ladies with loads of symptoms get BFN and ladies with none get BFP. I just don't think we can tell. Just need to try and take each day as it comes and it'll probably happen when you least expect it. Are you using preseed or conceive plus? I've heard that clomid and dry you out. Maybe worth trying. I'm also taking EPO to help improve quantity of CM. Green tea is meant to be good too and a friend of mine used cough syrup from CD10 to ovulation and got pregnant that month. Its the one for chesty coughs with Guaifenesin in and no other active ingredient. 

As for Bding, that sounds like a good idea re a little white lie re ov day. Agree with what Naneth.Estel said about keeping it interesting, anything to stop it feeling like a chore. Different positions (sorry TMI but two friends have recommended doggie as good for TTC and men seem to like it!), start with a massage, or nice bath so it's not just well lets get on with it. I do find it all very awkward I must admit, I am hoping having to be more open and honest will help me. Maybe suggest you try SPEM for one month and see how it goes then alternate between a more casual approach. And hopefully you'll get your BFP in the first month!

Good luck to you. Got my fingers and toes crossed! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 28329

Morning bean. I don't know how i've managed to not test. Just know i'll be let down with a bfn so trying to delay it. With conceive plus my hubby applied it on himself just before we started the bd. After, i elevate my hips with a pillow for an hour then turn over and go to sleep. I found that i had absolutely no leakage with it. If the spermies didn't come out then there's only one place for them to go!! My boobs are still hurting. That's 3 days in a row they've been tender and now my nipples are hurting too. I'm putting it down to witch on her way. Good luck to you this cycle, i just know you're gonna do it.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks 28329. You're symptoms sound good. Well done for not testing. I think you are right to wait. Getting a reliable answer is much better than a false negative or is it, isn't it.

I'm just reading FF to learn how to chart properly. I'm a bit concerned about the block of sleep as I have two cats who LOVE to wake me up in the early morning then fall sleep with me. I probably only get another hour after they wake me. If I don't wake up fully does that count or I am going to need to start taking my temp at 5am. 

Where about in Kent are you? I live in Southeast London so we border Kent. Have you been enjoying the sunshine? I have to say I'm a sun lover but I think I'm ready for Autumn and jumpers.


----------



## 28329

With temping it's a lot easier than it sounds. I do mine at 7am almost every morning. But i get up at 5:30am on weekdays every other week so i have to add 1 tenth of a degree for every half hour i take it early but anything over 2 hours earlier should be disregarded. It's the opposite way to taking it late too. Does that make sense? So mine was 36.5 at 5:30 this morning so i charted it at 36.8 on ff cos that's what it would have been at 7. I take mine vaginally and i sometimes pop my thermometer in and fall back to sleep, the thermometer remembers the last temp. You'll need to do it for few weeks before you get hang of it. You can just set an alarm for 5am, take your temp then go back to sleep, that way is same time every day. I'm in ashford, not a great place. Not enjoyed the sun, it's been too hot.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks. Yeah that makes sense. Is it better to do it vaginally? My OH will think i'm nuts.


----------



## 28329

I decided vaginally would be better because sometimes i sleep with mouth open and other times with it shut. That could really alter your temps and they could be irratic meaning ff could struggle to give you crosshairs when you've ovulated or your coverline would be difficult to determin. When i first told hubby he said i was nuts but he's used to me doing it now. The other morning he woke me, a minute later told me to sit up and wake up. All i could say is i can't cos i had a thermometer in my lady garden and he just laughed and shrugged it off cos it's routine now.


----------



## Bean66

LOL! Maybe i'll try and be sneaky about it. Last question sorry do you pay for FF? Or just basic?


----------



## 28329

I don't pay for it. I just have the free basic account. I don't intend on charting for too long, rather a bfp so wont pay. Lol. I keep my thermometer under my pillow so it's pretty discreet. Except mine has a womans voice say the temperature so not so discreet at that point. Don't worry about it too much, it's worth doing it and your oh will get used to it too.


----------



## Bean66

LOL - Just replied to [email protected] by mistake. Opps. Think I'll have given them a giggle......

Thanks, yeah gonna stick to basic too. That made me laugh, I now have
very strange imagine of a lady talking from a vagina. Now that really
would startle hubbie.

Got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## 28329

Not just a woman talking from a vagina but an american woman talking from a vagina. Lol. It's handy cos sometimes i fall asleep with it in and hubby tells me what she said when i wake up again. Lol. Thank you. Good luck to you too.


----------



## Tella

I agree wiht 28329, i also take my vaginally as it is more accurate. My DH also thought i was going crazy when i started but now he asks me when i dont temp why i dont. In the beginning i use the stress about taking it at the same time but after my O is confirmed then i relax on the temping. might take it every now and then but when AF arrives i start again after i stop and continue till about 4DPO. 

Also on the FF course it says it is fine if it varies by 30 mins. I found that if i had my 4 hours of sleep and i wake up for something , it is easier to take it then and FF will just mark it as a odd time no train smash.

Good luck, i know it seems like a mountain when you start but once you used to it, it becomes second nature :)


----------



## Tella

Been66 > Thanks so much for the encouragement :hugs: Im not giving any attention to the symptoms as I say my opinion is that it is the Clomid. 

I've bought preseed and used it once last month but I have (TMI) loads of CM so I didnt think it was necessary to use the preseed. This month I had lots of EWCM on day of O so also didnt use preseed. maybe I should just used it once I get a + on the OPK, so for the 3 days of everyday BDíng :) What is EPO? Im gonna take soy next cycle it is the natural of clomid and you take it from cd3-7. Im gonna get some of that cough syrup who know maybe it works hehe

Lol I think im gonna try it and see how it goes, thank you sooooo much for the ideas re the massage, bath sometimes it is easy to get lost in the process when it has been going on for so long.

Im gonna see how it goes this cycle, if I can keep it hush hush if not I will try and convience him to give it a try :D

Hope you have a great cycle coming and that it will bring along a BFP for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bean66

28329 - that's just too funny!

Thermometer arrived this morning. Will follow the crowd and temp vaginally when the witch leaves. Does yours talk to you too Tella? Mines just a cheapie digital from babymad.

No problem re:encouragement. It's what we are all here for. EPO is evening Primrose Oil. Helps increase CM but only take until ov.

Good luck with keeping it hush hush. It's probably best, there's a chance he'll catch on but sometimes just not putting the spot light on everything will help him relax.

Fingers crossed for you. Have fun!


----------



## Tella

Lol no mine doesnt talk to me, it only beeps when its done and that is to loud for my liking as i sometimes also falls asleep with it and then DH wakes me up saying i've beeped...hahaha

Thanks :hugs: I will get EPO along with the cough syrup and use both, is that ok? Im sure he will catch on but like you said it will be less spotlight moments :) 

You must also have fun this cycle, only a few days then the witch packs her bags and then you're on the fun train :)


----------



## lolalei3

28329 said:


> Not just a woman talking from a vagina but an american woman talking from a vagina. Lol. It's handy cos sometimes i fall asleep with it in and hubby tells me what she said when i wake up again. Lol. Thank you. Good luck to you too.

You girls are hilarious OMG i laughed till I nearly cried reading your last few posts on the very highly praised 'Vaginal Thermometer method':haha:
:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Now this is what ttc should be all about!! the lengths some of us women will go to to have a baby!!! :juggle:

:hug: to everyone and lets keep at it girls!! we want our :bfp:


:dust:


----------



## 28329

Oh tella, i'm so sorry, i just noticed your post explaining your symptoms. I never realised clomid could bring on pregnancy symptoms! That must be really difficult for you. It would drive me loopy! Keep your chin up hun, it will happen for you. Big hugs to you. Hi lolalei, how are you doing? We do some crazy stuff don't we? Gotta make this ttc more fun. It's defo different. Lol.


----------



## Naneth.Estel

I love that it gets to the point where temping is just second nature. I did it for months last year and just got to the point where as soon as I woke up, the thermometer went straight in the mouth.

I've started again this cycle and I've been doing really well, I think there was only one day when I totally forgot to do it, just rolled over and fell asleep. My alarm woke OH up, but not me for some reason.

I'd like to try temping vaginally but my thermometer is one from the BBT kit from Boots and it's not got a very loud beep. Sometimes I miss it when I have it in my mouth, if I had it down there I don't think I'd hear it. :lol:


----------



## 28329

Lol naneth, you'd be laying there for ages dead still waiting for the beep. Ha ha. Well ladies, i think the witch is on her way. Although my temps are still nice and high i have very dull cramps that are exactly what i get when witch is paying her visit, my boobs are still tender and i've a slight breakout in spots so i'll be back on cd 1 soon. I'll still test tomorrow but i know it'll be negative. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> Lol naneth, you'd be laying there for ages dead still waiting for the beep. Ha ha. Well ladies, i think the witch is on her way. Although my temps are still nice and high i have very dull cramps that are exactly what i get when witch is paying her visit, my boobs are still tender and i've a slight breakout in spots so i'll be back on cd 1 soon. I'll still test tomorrow but i know it'll be negative. Good luck to everyone.

Really sorry to hear that. :hugs: I hope you are wrong. Sending positive vibes and baby dust your way. Good luck and keep us posted. Fingers and toes crossed.

lolalei3 - Agreed, TTC can be sooo stressful, the more giggles we have the better. That reminds me, saw an article once that said watching comedy and laughing increased fertility! 

Hey Naneth.Estel - How you doing? 

Tella - Yeah EPO and cough stuff should be fine together. Remember it has to be the one with just Robitussin as the active ingredient in and just use it during your fertile period. Yeah we'll have fun. I think this TTC will do us good as a couple. I'm not great about talking about bding and Af and stuff with OH, I know I should be but I'm not. Would be great to learn to be more open. :blush: 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 28329

Thank you bean. I hope i'm wrong too but i highly doubt it. I talk to my hubby about ttc and my cycle all the time. He knows what a positive opk looks like, that a line is a line on a hpt and everything else that goes with it. I think we've grown a lot closer in the last 3 months. It's worth a try hun.


----------



## 28329

Well, it's :bfn: this morning. Not suprised or down by it. To be honest, i knew it would've been just the one line. Gonna wait on af now. She shouldn't be too long now. Then i can go onto month 4 with positive thoughts. How is everyone today? Good luck ladies.


----------



## Bean66

Morning. I am so sorry to hear that. :hugs: How many dpo are you? Some don't get a BFP until after AF is late. I know that probably doesn't make you feel any better. This is going to be a lucky tread and we'll all get ours this month and have cute July babies!

I'm not bad, temped this am but orally. Witch hasn't quite left the building as it were. I know I can't combined the temps. I may do orally this month. Not sure I'm going to get an accurate temp. Woke at 2.30 for a bit then 5.30 tried to get back to sleep but never happened so took temp at 5.50 and it was 36.10oC at 6.06 it was 36.17. Will the 5.50 temp be accurate enough? The difficulty is seeing the display without turning a light on. Need a little note pad and a torch.

How is everyone else today?

28329 - Hope you don't get too down today. This TCC sucks and it should be fun and exciting. So hard when you feel you've done everything right and still get a BFN. 

Don't know what you look all look like but imagining us with lovely christmas bumps. Positive Mental Attitude!


----------



## Tella

28329 > I also hope you wrong but if it is AF, good luck with the start of you next cycle we will be praying for a successfull one!

Been > Yes i have actually written it down so when i go to the shops i get some :D You say fertilie period, so basically from CD10 till ovulation? I must say since we have TTC it has made me also alot more open towards DH, Im learning a lot and try and explain it to him in simple terms. Whether or not he takes it in is another story...lol

AFM > Im 11DPO now so waiting for the witch and then the fun begins. Meds and SMEP plan :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Bean66

Tella said:


> Been > Yes i have actually written it down so when i go to the shops i get some :D You say fertilie period, so basically from CD10 till ovulation? I must say since we have TTC it has made me also alot more open towards DH, Im learning a lot and try and explain it to him in simple terms. Whether or not he takes it in is another story...lol
> 
> AFM > Im 11DPO now so waiting for the witch and then the fun begins. Meds and SMEP plan :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Morning, Yeah CD10 till Ov unless you ovulate late. I'm becoming more open but not great. I don't know why. I never found it easy to be open. Must do better. Thanks for the encouragement ladies!

BTW Tella are you def out this cycle? Have you tested? Good luck if not.


----------



## 28329

Thank you bean. I'm 12 dpo today. Witch is known to be late though so if she's late this cycle then i wont get too excited. First cycle she was 6 days late and last cycle she was 2 days late. Is ok though, will try something new next cycle. Not sure what yet though. My cramps have gone and my boobs are no longer tender. Got a little moody with hubby last night so pms is kicking in. Anyway, enough about me... If your temp at 5:30 was 36.10 then that's about right for temps prior to ovulation. I'd chart that as your temp for the day. Mine hoover around 36.3 before i pop an egg. Good luck to you hun, catch that eggy and get your bfp. I wont be far behind you!


----------



## Tella

Bean66 said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> Been > Yes i have actually written it down so when i go to the shops i get some :D You say fertilie period, so basically from CD10 till ovulation? I must say since we have TTC it has made me also alot more open towards DH, Im learning a lot and try and explain it to him in simple terms. Whether or not he takes it in is another story...lol
> 
> AFM > Im 11DPO now so waiting for the witch and then the fun begins. Meds and SMEP plan :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Morning, Yeah CD10 till Ov unless you ovulate late. I'm becoming more open but not great. I don't know why. I never found it easy to be open. Must do better. Thanks for the encouragement ladies!
> 
> BTW Tella are you def out this cycle? Have you tested? Good luck if not.Click to expand...

I hope i will be O ing around CD15 becuase when i was off clomid i O'd CD25 :( and on clomid (last 2 cycles) i O'd CD15/16. So im hoping i stay in the same region wiht Soy which is natures clomid but wont be ablt to say till i actually O, so do you think i should maybe not take it this cycle and wait till i know when i O on Soy?

I suppose every person is different when it comes to being open about personal stuff. There is only certain people i will discuss it with like my mother, BFF, and DH but not in hell my MIL haha :)

No, i dont test before AF is due, the neg is far to much of a reality check for me. Im used to getting AF, have been doing it for 13years, and only been dealing wiht neg PG results for the last year and a bit...lol :( AF is due on Saturday or Sunday depending if LP is 13days or 14days. But we missed all the important times to BD, so im certain im out :cry:


----------



## Bean66

28329 - Still got my fingers crossed for you.

Tella - Do you monitor CP or CM? If you do wait until you start getting fertility signs, soft, high, open cervix and egg white mucus before using the cough stuff. Can't remember if I said but read alot of girls benefit from drinking green tea. Also water water water, which I am crap at. 

Good for you not testing, I think it's the best approach. You never know you may have had some :spermy: waiting. I'll keep my fingers crossed.

Hope you are all having/had a nice day.


----------



## wantabby

Still waiting to ovulate here!! I am having some cramping today.. So I will be to sure :sex: tonight and the next few days.. Sorry to those waiting on the :witch:, but don't give up! It's not over till she officially shows!! :hug:


----------



## Bean66

Hey Wantabby - Got my fingers crossed you catch the eggy! Sure you will. Have Fun!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Well, it is going to be alittle more difficult to follow the SMEP, but we plan to do so this month... FXD! *...*Nothing new to report, all can be seen in my chart, I am preparing for OV in the next week or so. Getting everything in order! As many can remember or read in my journal, I am going to use baby aspirin, robitussin, folic acid, even primrose oil, B6, green tea, preseed, softcups and at a minimum 3 "donations". We are going to try SMEP!!! We will catch this eggy in Oct!!!


----------



## Bean66

Yay positive mental attitude. Love it! You seem well prepared. Good luck!


----------



## 28329

Good morning ladies. How are you all today? Hope everyone is good. Af is due for me tomorrow. I do have symptoms but they could mean either pregnancy or af, so confusing! If witch hasn't come by tuesday then i'll test again, i'm still not holding out hope.


----------



## Tella

28329 > I really hope she doesnt show and you get a + on tuesday!!!!! 

Bean66 > i bought EPO last night 1000mg, how many do you take? I do track CM so once i start getting WCM then I will start wiht the cough mixture. Is the green tea also a only while fertile thing or right through the cycle?

MrMM24> WOW girl you sound very prepared for this cycle!!! Hope it pays off!!!!!!

AFM> My boobs are still sore but not as much this morning as yesterday afternoon/evening.

I wonder if you girls might know, every where i have read they say your CM will dry up after O but in my case it is in abundance right through my TWW? Is it good or is it a sign of to much estrogen?


----------



## 28329

I know that abundant cm is a good sign. Although i guess everyone is different. I don't really have much cm at any time of my cycle.


----------



## Graceyous

Never heard of the Sperm Meets Egg Plan but am definitely going to try it - And lucky me (or rather DH!!) it CD8 tomorrow...


----------



## Tella

Graceyous said:


> Never heard of the Sperm Meets Egg Plan but am definitely going to try it - And lucky me (or rather DH!!) it CD8 tomorrow...

LOL let the fun begin :sex:

I wish i was also there now, still have a good 10days to wait :(


----------



## 28329

Ha ha. Welcome graceyous. Enjoy the baby dancing. And good luck to you!


----------



## lolalei3

Well i'm finally on the 1ww 8dpo tomorrow:happydance: ( think to myself if i count my day in advance as soon as the clock strikes 5pm it seems to go much quicker! hehe cheating i know! I've been working at our local fair this week so time is passing apart from the 3 million :baby:'s i see every single day!!! 

Hope everyone is well :hugs:

Quick question, i have heard a lot about Clomid and how it regulates your cycles but what exactly is it? a tablet once per day etc? just curious i guess :blush: 

https://lt3f.lilypie.com/mxyWp8.png


----------



## Tella

Hi lolalei, clomid is a tablet that is 50mg as a starting dosage and can be upped to 150mg to help stimulate ovulation. It is taken same time everyday for 5 days, ranging from CD2-6, 3-7, 5-9 depends on the FS is suppose.

If I'm off clomid i only O on CD25 but on it i O on CD15 so my cycles is a lot shorter, and give you chance to conceive more often. However it is prescribed by your FS and most FS will monitor you whilst you use it as there is a few possible side effects that can be dangerous like thinning of the lining and overstimulation of the ovaries which is some cases can be life threatening if not monitored.

If youre looking for something to regulate your cycles maybe look up Soy, there is a few threads on here that is very helpful and the ladies knows their stuff :D It is basically the natural form of clomid

Good luck with all the babies at the fair 

hope that :spermy: catches that eggie!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Yes, I am trying to have a full attack plan as I try the SMEP method. Definitely a lot harder for us.

GL FXD! for those TWWers! :dust:

Typically, CM does dry up, but not for everyone. Sometimes it just dries for a day and then CM becomes more abundant through 2-3 weeks after OV (that is moreso in PG) so, it could be a good sign.... I have plenty CM regularly so.... GL :dust:

*AFM...*Nothing new to report, all can be seen in my chart... CM checks begin today, and OPKS starting this weekend. Stocked up on baby aspirin, robitussin, folic acid, even primrose oil, B6, green tea, preseed, softcups and "donations". Operation Prepare for SMEP has begun!!! I have been exercising really regularly as well so I am feeling good.


----------



## 28329

Ladies, please help me. My friend is trying to link my chart for me for the chart stalkers. How does she do it cos i haven't a clue? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MrsMM24

On FF, go to the right hand side and select SHARING, then select code for chart. On BNB input it in your SIggy!


----------



## 28329

You're a star. Thank you so so much.


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> Good morning ladies. How are you all today? Hope everyone is good. Af is due for me tomorrow. I do have symptoms but they could mean either pregnancy or af, so confusing! If witch hasn't come by tuesday then i'll test again, i'm still not holding out hope.


Stay Away Witch! Stay Away! Stay Away! Stay Away! Stay Away! Stay Away! Fingers are still firmly crossed for you. How are you feeling?

Hey Tella - I take 2000mg day. I think you can take up to 3000mg. You can drink green tea throughout your cycle, but for CM upto Ov is the most important. And I agree with 28329 I think lots of CM after Ov is a good sign.

Welcome Graceyous :hi: - Happy bding!! Husband will be happy. These boys get it good! I know the pressure effects some men but us ladies jump through hoops every month (not literally) and all men have to do is take zinc and get more bding than they ever hoped for (Well my OH anyway).


lolalei3 - Yay one week gone. That's great. I think thinking a day ahead is a good thing. Are you being good like the others and waiting until AF is late before you test? I know I shouldn't ask but any symptoms? What kind of fair do you work at? Great that you are staying busy.

AFM - Not having a bad day. Witch has left, I have short light cycles. Still so bummed that she showed up, and early! I was expecting her today. Really wanted a June baby, my mum and I are June babies and it would have fit so well with my husbands school holidays (he's a teacher not a student!) But then at least I'm already 4 nearly 5 days into this cycle. And my last cycle was 53days long. So I should be happy. Temping going well but it does mean I'm awake from 6am when husbands alarm goes off. Can't get back to sleep after taking temp. I decided to tell him I was temping, I thought he'd laugh at me but he just asked me where I put it and seemed quite disappointed when I said in my mouth! Sorry TMI, but at least I'm being more open :blush:. I'm doing orally this month while I get used to it. Will do vaginally next month if I don't get my BFP. Which I will! You ladies will already have yours so I can come and join you. Think that's all from me for now. Hope you are all having nice days. :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Hey MrsMM24 - So impressed with how prepared you are and your attitude. Wishing you lots of good luck and sending tons and tons of baby dust your way.:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

And some for everyone else too.:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 28329

Thank you bean. I really want her to stay away! I'm feeling tired to be honest. I ache all over where am so tired. But other than that i'm great. Lol. How are you today?


----------



## Beauty2

Hello Ladies,

I hope you all are doing well and copping well in your 2WW (rather before or after Ov).

*28329 *&#8211; I hope the witch stays far away!! :dust: 

*MrsMM24 *&#8211; nice to see you again. Good luck this cycle! Seems like you have a great plan!! Hoping for your October bfp!! :dust: 

*Wantabby *&#8211; I hope you catch that eggy!! Get lots and lots of :sex: in!! FX!! :dust: 

*Graceyous *&#8211; welcome! You&#8217;ll love it here! Perfect timing (CD8) get started and good luck!! Are you trying anything different or special this cycle? Clomid, Soy, preseed, softcups, grapefruit juice, baby aspirin, etc.? FX for you doll!! Have fun! :thumbup: :dust: 

*Lolalei *&#8211; Down to 1WW!! :wohoo: :wohoo: I hope it brings you a BFP!! FX!! Great Clomid question. I&#8217;ve been curious about that and Soy as well. :dust: 

*Tella *&#8211; Ooh, Soy, I might have to try that. Thanks for the info! I hope you Ov early this cycle! I feel the same way about testing early. Those bfn&#8217;s are a killer! However, I always give in :haha: I have read the same about the CM. Dry after AF and sometimes dry after Ov. However, at times it creamy because of the uterus preparing for a baby but a lot of it is a good sign&#8230;.def could mean preggo. Good luck, doll! I hope this means bfp for you!! :dust: 

*Bean *&#8211; YAY!! The witch is gone! :happydance: Now you can get started on SMEP again. I&#8217;m glad your opening up. Communication is key :winkwink: No worries&#8230;.you&#8217;ll have a July baby! He/She will fit in just perfectly! I temp orally as well. It&#8217;s working out so far. Still don&#8217;t understand it :blush: I hope you get your bfp this cycle!! Good luck and FX! :dust:

*AFM *&#8211; I&#8217;m currently CD14 waiting to Ov. Lots of EWCM so I&#8217;m assuming it&#8217;ll be soon. My temp dipped from 97.58 to 97.45 yesterday (CD13) then went back up to 97.6 this morning (CD14). Not that big of a spike so I hope that wasn&#8217;t Ov. I think it dipped because it was a little chilly in the house yesterday morning. We&#8217;ll see what happens. We didn&#8217;t bd last night because OH and I had a little spat. We&#8217;ll be sure to :sex: tonight as we made up :blush: so far we bd on CD8,10, and 12 and we&#8217;ll continue through the rest of the week (CD14,15,16,17,18) if all goes well. No pos opk yet so I think we&#8217;re still on track with every other day. What do you ladies think? 

Well that&#8217;s all for now. Chat with you ladies later!


----------



## wantabby

Well I think I ovulated yesterday!! :happydance: We have been doing well with the SMEP to this point!! hopefully I can get hubby to :sex: the next two days and by then my ovulation should be confirmed by my temps on FF! I hope this month is it! I'm feeling more positive about it than I have in a long time especially since I'm not medicated (Clomid).. lol! 

Good luck to you Mrs.MM!! 

28329~ I hope she stays away too hun!! FX'd this is your month!! 

Bean ~ I temp vaginally.. I use to take it orally, but I sometimes sleep with my mouth open :haha: I find that my temps are more accurate vaginally.. I have ruined two in my fertile time though.. blush: TMI) so beware!


----------



## wantabby

Beauty2 said:

> *Wantabby * I hope you catch that eggy!! Get lots and lots of :sex: in!! FX!! :dust:

Thank you!! I hope you catch your eggy too!! :thumbup: Hopefully you'll ovulate soon, then we could wait out the TWW together!! It's such a killer!! My LP averages 16 days, so it's more like a two and a half week wait!! :dohh::coffee:


----------



## 28329

Wow, thank you all so much. I'm glad i found this site. You're all so lovely and help me through this difficult time. I have my fingers firmly crossed for those waiting to ovulate. Catch that eggy. I'm so ready to see some flashies!! Good luck.


----------



## Bean66

Hey Beauty - Sounds like you have got it well covered. Happy Bding. That egg wont be getting anywhere without meeting a far few :spermy:. 

It is annoying when a spat gets in the way of bding or anything fir that matter. Last month I knew I was near a positive OPK but we didn't bd (still on every other day and I was too shy to ask/mention :blush:). I didn't sleep all night because I was worried we'd missed our chance and wish I'd said (or done!) something to OH, I nearly woke him up in the middle of the night! Then next morning got my +ve OPK. Feel we missed a good chance. Then alcohol got in the way of our 3rd bd session in a row and a terrible hangover prevented a slightly delayed morning bd session. So here I am with a BFN. This month NOTHING is getting in our way! Sorry I'm rambling. In a bit of a grump and downer today. Just taken me 1 1/2 hours to drive home from work, 3 miles, which hasn't helped! And I need to clean our flat as we have guests staying at the weekend. 

On a happy note it's my godsons christening on Sunday so that'll be lovely. He lives in spain so I don't see them that often. He's 5 months and gorgeous!

wantabby - Yay you've ov'd. Happy final bding and good luck for the 2ww. Fx'd.

28329 - Got a good feeling about you. Think a BFP is heading your way very very soon!


----------



## 28329

It's funny you say that bean because despite my bfn i have a really good feeling, butterflies in my tummy and i've mega positive thoughts. To date i've had quite a few new feelings this cycle. Sore boobs, boobs have gotten a little bigger, heartburn, tiredness, no moods and my chart is starting to look triphasic. Even hubby has said i haven't been mega moody like i have last 2 cycles! But if we haven't done it this cycle there's always next cycle. You sound very positive about this cycle, i'm sure smep is gonna work for you this time round. Best of luck to you. Oh and best of luck to everyone else! Lets get some more bfp's on this thread. First tri forums are just screaming our names!


----------



## Beauty2

Oh Bean, yes! I could not sleep last night because of that :hissy: and although we're following SMEP I wanted to bd everyday from CD12-CD18. Ugh!!! Well, like 28329 said there's always next month. 

Good luck to you ladies this cycle! 

Bean - I think it's going to work out for you this time. Don't let the spats stop you from bd'ing (like I did :rolleyes: ). 

28329 - it's looking very promising! Glad you're in a positive mood, doll! Good luck testing! When will you test again? Sorry, I missed it. 

AFM - I've had a few sharp pains on the right side so I hope that's a sign of Ov. I need to study more charts because I'm very confused. Can anyone take a quick peek at mine? I know it's only half done but I just want to know if it looks normal temp-vise. Thanks, ladies!


----------



## wantabby

Bean & Beauty.. I did that last night..:haha: DH was tired and had actually already fallen asleep on the couch. When he came to bed I tried to let him go to bed.. (Not really :blush:) he finally rolled over and asked me if he had :sex: with me would I leave him alone.. :haha: I said yes and I was so releived!! I think I ovulated yesterday and I would have been so upset if I knew that we missed our chance..


----------



## Beauty2

Wantabby - Oh wow! I'm glad you took matters into your own hands! If I Ov'ed last night I'm going on strike in my 2WW! :haha:


----------



## wantabby

Beauty2 said:


> Wantabby - Oh wow! I'm glad you took matters into your own hands! If I Ov'ed last night I'm going on strike in my 2WW! :haha:

Lol!! Me too.. I would be beating myself up for the next two weeks for sure! I would so go on strike if he wouldn't have rolled over.. I told him we needed to BD earlier that night, so he knew what I wanted.. :haha:


----------



## Beauty2

:rofl: :rofl: sounds like my OH's future if we miss this eggy :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Bean66

Thanks ladies - You've made me smile again. As I said nothing is standing in our way this month.

Beauty I had a look at your chart but it means absolutely nothing to me, sorry! I've only got 2 dots on mine so far! 28329 - Quick question. You know you said about if you take your temp earlier or later you can add .2 or something like that. Well if I input my temps and time taken in to FF does it adjust if for me? Does that make sense? I'm charting in oC. 

I'm tempted with bding every day from when I see good signs of ovulation but not sure I can keep it going, or keep in exciting. Don't want to feel like we're just going through the motions. 

Good luck to you all. Happy Bding. Good luck again 28329 - keep us posted.
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 28329

Beauty, your chart looks normal for pre ovulation temps. Once mine is in my sig you'll see how mine looks. I'll be testing again on tuesday if no af. I hope this is it for me. Bean, i'm not sure if ff will change temp for you, i do it all on my phone so it's all me. If you google taking bbt late or early it'll give you all details on it. Basically, you add one tenth of a degree for every half hour you take it early as long as it's no more than one and half hours early or you take off one tenth of a degree for every hour you take it late seeing as it's no more than one and half hours. For example. If you take your bbt at 7am every day and chart that time every day then that's your time to temp. But say one day you take it at 8am and it's at 36.8 then you would chart it as 36.6 for your 7am temp. Does that help?


----------



## 28329

I ment every half hour on every hour. Bloody phone. Lol.


----------



## Bean66

That helps lots. Thank you


----------



## Beauty2

Thanks for taking a peek, ladies! :hugs: 

28329 - you soound like a charting expert. Do you like "The List of TTC Charts" thread? I don't visit often but I think I'm going on over to look at charts :winkwink:


----------



## 28329

Yeah, it helped me a lot. I've done a lot of research on charting bbt since taking a look at that thread so i know my stuff now. Lol. Thank you for pointing me in the direction of that thread. Today is d day. Witch always comes with my fmu but nothing this morning. I think she'll be late again but hope she isn't. Wanna get on with a new cycle and get my bfp!


----------



## Tella

Been66 > I think I will start out with 2000mg as well, as I do have a lot of CM already, so it will just improve the quality of it. I love tea so I will change to green tea in the mornings and water there after :) I hope it&#8217;s a good sign as well but we will see. Good luck with the new cycle and have loads of fun BDing in a few days time :D Wow 53 days are a long cycle, have you tried something like Soy to shorten your cycles? 

Hope you loads of fun at the christening on Sunday! I don&#8217;t adjust my temps, they say if you do the FF course to rather add the temp you took it, as FF will mark it as being taken out of your normal time frame and to only adjust when really necessary.

28329 > holding fx'd for you!!!!!!!!!! holding thumbs for your flashy :D Oh girl please we need to see that chart!!!!

Beauty2 > It&#8217;s a pleasure but the soy thread girls know a lot more than me :D I really hope it is a good sign as well but it has been the same last month as well and I got a BFN so Im not reading anything from it. Good luck with the last stretch of BDíng, hope that :spermy: catches that eggy!!!!!! Im also still learning on how to analyze the charts, so im useless, sorry.

Wantabby > Yay on O!!!!!Keep the positive thinking and good luck! Way to go girl, at least he know what to do to get you to back down lol. I think im gonna try and be as assertive as well and see if DH performs, he has had it easy so far nothing to strenuous. 

:hugs: to all your wonderful ladies!!!!!


----------



## 28329

Good morning tella. As soon as my friend gets her butt outta bed i'll make her get my chart up. It's looking good and there's no sign of my temps dropping either. I know that a triphasic chart doesn't mean i'm preggo but it's a good sign. Good luck to you hun.


----------



## Bean66

Morning ladies.

Tella - I came off the pill in March, cycles were getting shorter but the month before last was long, I did long haul flights and I think it messed my cycle up. Last month was 28 days but my Luteal phase was only 10days give or take a day. Started acupuncture this week in the hope it regulates my cycle. And no more flying. 

I think 2000mg EPO will be plenty. I'm trying to drink 4 cups green tea a day but failing miserably. Have cut right back on the caffine though. 

Looking good 28329, looking good! Fingers crossed. 

Beauty how's your chart? Do you think you've ov'd yet. Happy bding.

Wantabby - you guys still at it? Or officially started the 2WW?

MrsMM24 - how are you? Ready to start peeing in lots of sticks?

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Beauty2

Morning ladies,

Quick update: so my temps went down again. It's weird. Maybe I Ov today or tomorrow :shrug: not sure. If my chart doesn't show that I Ov then I'll go see a doc. FX! 

Be back later....


----------



## 28329

Hey beauty. Looking at your chart i think you'll pop an egg either tomorrow or sunday. My temps drop quite low for a few days before i ovulate then BAMM, temp spike. Good luck hun.


----------



## Beauty2

*28329 *&#8211; get that chart loaded up! I want to take a peek :mrgreen: I hope your temps stay way up!! Have you tested today? I hope you get that bfp!! 

*Bean *&#8211; I don&#8217;t think I Ov&#8217;ed just yet. My temps keep going up then down&#8230;.who knows what this means :shrug: I&#8217;m hoping 28329 is right and I&#8217;ll Ov in the next couple of days. How are you doing? Ready to start SMEP again? Sounds like you&#8217;re getting prepared for the new cycle. Good luck, doll! FX!!! 

*Tella *&#8211; Thanks! How are you doing? 

*Wantabby *&#8211; how&#8217;s your 2WW getting off? Symptom spotting this cycle? 

*AFM *&#8211; neg opk&#8217;s so far. Not even close to the coverline but I&#8217;ve been getting faint lines since CD8. The good news is they seem to be getting darker but we&#8217;ll see what happens. We&#8217;ll get a lot more bd sessions in with preseed&#8230;although, I don&#8217;t really need it that much. Loads of EWCM. That&#8217;s a great sign. I&#8217;ve been drinking grapefruit juice a lot so maybe it&#8217;s working :winkwink: Been having some sharp pains on the right side and towards the middle of my abdomen. Hope this all means that I Ov soon. 
Be back to chat with you girls later! Have a great Friday!! :dust:


----------



## lolalei3

WOW this thread moves :plane: can hardly keep up! I love it tho you girls are all so sweet and genuinely concerned about other people its great! :hugs:

*Bean*, girrrl you need to get on it!! Start those baby making engines!!! :sex::bunny::bunny: do like the bunnies do! :haha:

*28329,* I'm feelin ya on the :sleep: wish i could sleep till af showed up!!!

*Beauty*, cd14 GO GO!! Bunnie dance for you too! :bunny::bunny: don't wait till the pos opk! do it NOW! :sex:

*Tella,* thanks so much for answering my question although i should be ok as i have just come off bc so thats why im having such long cycles :dohh:

*Mrs*, that all sounds very promising!


:hug: to everyone! and lots of sticky :dust:


AFM i'm 9dpo tomorrow and have no idea when i should test! any advice? been getting symptoms, low appetite, sore bbs, cramps, tired all the time!!


----------



## wantabby

Bean66 said:


> Wantabby - you guys still at it? Or officially started the 2WW?
> 
> Beauty2-Wantabby &#8211; how&#8217;s your 2WW getting off? Symptom spotting this cycle?

Well.. To answer both of you.. We BD last night, and I used my softcups.. :happydance: So when I woke up this A.M. I kinda forgot I had my cup in and took my temp (I temp vag) and when I did it broke the suction and all the stuff came out..:dohh: needless to say my thermometer is DEAD! :haha: So I have NO idea what my temp was today.. :shrug: I will get a new one today and temp tomm A.M.. if it's up I will assume I'm in the TWW.. and yes.. I always SS.. even if I say I'm not.. :haha: 

Beauty ~ sounds like you are right on track!! Kepp that :sex: up & we will get BFP's in no time!! :thumbup:

Bean ~ I have been drinking green tea and it has helped with my CM! I drink de-caf though.. you have to brew it yourself, but it's worth it and it feeds my sweet tea addiction.. :winkwink:

lolalei3 ~ I would wait till AF was late.. I've been doing this along time and it's not worth the $$ or disappointment of a BFN.. and if you wait and are going to get a BFP you can avoid the guessing and line eye.. :haha: 

28329 ~ I'm ready to see a chart!! :coffee:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,
BEAN, I'm too much of a planner sometimes. and YES, I am sooo ready to POAS!!! :haha:

BEAUTY, Hi Hun! Thanks, I plan so much, I figured that I might as well make a planning out of this... I peeked at your chart, I am a big time charter... first, why are there white circles, gotta change those to help FF find coverline and OV. It is past important to make sure all temps are from the same time. Everyone's schedule is different so use this https://whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php No worries, FF WILL detect it if all is well, even better than OPKs as temp thermal shift is way more accurate. CM is as well. You are still fertile, even before the egg drops as sperm lives 2-5 days... I will be happy to check your chart periodically. Mine is in my siggy, have at it!

WANTABBY, GL YAY for OV! GL :dust:

*AFM...*Nothing new to report, stalk my chart... Starting OPKs this weekend. I have a very full weekend, meeting up with my bro, SIL and my nephew. DW and I are taking the LO to shop for coats/clothes, getting cold around here, and today and tomorrow she has Karate! Going to even find a second in there to get to the salon to get hair done! YAY! I hope you all have a GREAT weekend! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## Beauty2

Oh MrsMM24, you are a God send!! Thank you so much!! I just adjusted my chart. I had to start temping at 5:00am instead of 5:30am as OH's work hours changed so I had to get up earlier. That site is amazing! Shouldn't be any white circles anymore :winkwink: Im so looking forward to see when/if I Ov. Please continue to take random peeks at my chart whenever you get a chance. I really appreciate your help! :hugs: 

I hope you have a wonderful weekned. And find some time to relax with that busy weekend....getting your hair done will def do the trip. :thumbup: I need to follow suit and get mine done. :nope:


----------



## MrsMM24

Yes, that chart looks muuuuch better. Will be easier to follow a pattern now. Yes, DW is an officer so every other week, my schedule changes. I was given this site from DACHSUNDMOM. It helps with irregular schedules in manners in which we have no control of temping at same time and also not able to.... Gotta sleep uninterrupted for 3.5 hours so... Now we should see some OV from you in the next couple days. FF will definitely be putting some crosshairs up. Alot of the times, it detects OV on 3DPO for me, so....

Thanks, I hope to get a relaxing moment in there this weekend. Yeah girl, go get the hair done, it is my "getaway".....


----------



## Bean66

Hey Lolalei- had been wondering where you'd got to. 9dpo, that's great. Nearly there. I agree try to wait until AF is due. I know it's hard. Hope you caught that egg. Got my fingers crossed!

28329 - still no AF!! Woohoo! Want to see your chart too now. Get it sorted!

Wantabby - Hahahahaha. Cant believe you broke you thermometer! Made me giggle. Good luck with 2WW. 

Beauty - hope you're getting jiggy!!

MrsMM - nothing wrong with a little planning! Thanks for advice! And great website, thanks. I'll post my chart soon but I've it got 3 dots.....

AFM - little more cheerful today. Enjoying temping, feeling like I'm doing something. OH just mentioned we might have friends visiting next weekend. Told him that if he gets too drunk and we miss a bd session I'll kill him! Only on cd5, last month ov'd cd 18! Seems soooo long away. Hoping I'll Ov earlier this month.

Happy weekend! Good luck all.


----------



## Beauty2

Okay, girls...having severe O pains. At least I believe they're O pains. Hey, gets me through the day :haha: Anyway, planning to jump OH's bones as soon as I get home. He'll love that :blush: 

Have a wonderful weekend, ladies! Be back later to chat :thumbup:


----------



## 28329

Morning ladies. Well, no af yet. Is just a waiting game now. She's lurking here somewhere! I'm trying to get my chart in my sigi. Will do it via hubbys iphone now i think. How is everyone?


----------



## 28329

Okay ladies, you can stalk my chart now. But i don't think it's looking so great anymore. But stalk away, you've all been waiting so patiently!


----------



## 28329

Ok...i did link my chart but for some reason when you click on it it wasn't coming up! So my hubby put a pic of it in my sigi. Prob wont be there for long though cos picture is too big. Lol.


----------



## lolalei3

28329 when will you test again or are you just now waiting for :witch:? your chart doesn't have dpo marked on it? do your luteal days (dpo on your FF calendar have the orange colour for each dpo?

Beauty- you go girl GL and fx you catch that egg :dust:


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1314853200z0z8z41z14.png


----------



## Beauty2

28329 - Obviously you Ov'ed. How long is your LP? Your chart still looks good. Temps are still high. I hope they stay that way. When will you test again?


----------



## Beauty2

What is going on with my chart???? What is going on with my body????? Yesterday I had some brown spotting and it was sticky but (warning TMI) when I wiped it was EWCM and this is all before :sex: I'm so confused!!! :shrug:


----------



## 28329

I only have a basic membership so it doesn't mark dpo for me. My lp is around 14 to 16 days. Ff says i ovulated cd 13 but i think i ovulated cd 15. I'm either 13 or 15 dpo today. I'll test again on tuesday if no af. I only have a digi left and they're not very sensitive so gonna wait as long as possible. Hope my temps do stay high but i can see a drop coming on in next couple days! Sounds like you're ovulating beauty. Get busy girl.


----------



## Bean66

Sorry been absent all day. 

28329 - your chart looks good to me bit then I have no idea. Still very hopeful for you.

Beauty - hope your body sorts itself our. Not looked at your chart bit have you asked on the charting trend.

Afm - just sitting it out and waiting. Got 4 dots on my chart now. I'm getting there.

Good luck all. May not make it on here tomorrow but will be thinking of you all and got my fingers crossed still.


----------



## Beauty2

I got a positive OPK with an IC!!!!!! YAY!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo: :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo: 

I'm sooooo happy!!! I thought I'd never get one!!!! Now on to lots and lots of :sex: with loads of preseed!!! YAY!!!!! :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## Bean66

Beauty2 said:


> I got a positive OPK with an IC!!!!!! YAY!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo: :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> I'm sooooo happy!!! I thought I'd never get one!!!! Now on to lots and lots of :sex: with loads of preseed!!! YAY!!!!! :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:

Yay! Have fun! :sex: :happydance:


----------



## 28329

Ha ha, get busy girl! Enjoy it. I really really hope you catch that eggy, i believe it's your time and can feel your bfp coming on. Good luck.


----------



## Beauty2

Well still no Ov but I got two more + with FMU and 2ndMU. We bd'ed twice last night. OH said we got to put as many :spermy: in there as we possibly can. I think he's taking full advantage of the situation :haha: Hopefully we can get a fee more sessions in before I Ov. 

How are you, ladies? 
28329 - Is AF staying away?


----------



## Naneth.Estel

I think my chart is looking promising this month and I've had masses of symptoms (and I hope that's not just because I'm looking for them :lol:).

Planning to test this week and we'll see whether SMEP has worked for us in Cycle 21.


----------



## 28329

Yup, still no af. She was due friday and nothing! Still have sore boobs, cravings, nausea, spots, strangely good moods (usually get badly moody from 8dpo), thirst, runny nose, loads of creamy cm, af type cramps and high temps. Will test again in 2 days. My hubby has noticed differences this cycle. If i'm not pregnant then my body is wanting to be!


----------



## 28329

Oh, and i'm hungry. Constantly hungry. All the time! I can eat a whole meal and still have the empty feeling after.


----------



## Bean66

Naneth.estel - chart does look promising. Fingers crossed for you.

28329 - I'd have been peeing on sticks every 5minutes if I was you. I'm impressed by your will power. Got fingers firmly crossed. Still got that good feeling and your symptoms are promising. I won't be far behind!

Beauty - that Ov must be close. Sounds like you're gonna be covered. Have fun. How that sperm catches that egg.

Lolalei - how are you today?

Afm - all good hectic weekend. Christening was lovely. I maybe biased but my godson is amazing. So broody! Cd 8 tomorrow, you know what that means!


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Thanks, just hoping I have the willpower not to test.

28329 - when will you test again?


----------



## 28329

Thank you bean. Glad you had a good day. Have spent most my day in bed. Felt crappy with runny nose, sneezing and coughing. All i done was slept. Have felt mega hot too when hubby and daughter have been saying it's cold! Naneth.Estel your chart does look great. Hope it brings you your bfp! I'll test again tuesday. Will try to wait as long as possible because my last test is a digi and they're not too sensitive. If af not here by tuesday i'll test but i believe i'm out and she'll be here by then.


----------



## Beauty2

28329 - your chart doesn't come up when I click on the link. You probably know that but just in case.... :winkwink:


----------



## 28329

I don't know why beauty. Not sure how to fix it. It is stressing me out. Although if it helps my temps are sitting comfortably in the low 98's!! Lol.


----------



## Naneth.Estel

I just noticed that 28329 - I clicked to have a nosey but it's not showing up for me either. :)


----------



## 28329

I don't get it! Never mind. Will have to remove it from my sigi. Maybe it's because i don't pay for ff. Don't intend on paying. Rather a bfp than charting for the next few months. God i'm tired, so tired. Don't think i'll last to watch a film with my hubby. I just want the witch or my bfp to came now so that i know. This wait is killing me.


----------



## wantabby

I'm still waiting to confirm ovulation.. my temps were headed up until today.. it was above my cover line, but I didn't sleep well so I disregarded it.. hopefully tomorrow's temp will be up and I will get some cross hairs.. :)


----------



## Tella

Beauty2 > I also think you might have O'd 16/17 so just 2 more days and you will have a confirmed O :) Im still doing good, still holding out im to scared to test. it the past the moment I test, AF arrives so im not testing. 

Yay for all the EWCM, always a good sign of good hormone balance!

28329 > Have you gone and shared ur chart on FF as well? I missed your chart in your siggy :( keeping fx'd for you that it is BFP tomorrow!!!

Bean66 > I really hope they start getting back to normal for you and that your LP will increase! Good luck with the acupuncture, I've read about all the + of it but im scared of the needles. Im also gonna take 2000mg till O and also take Royal Jelly till 10DPO. If I find a good green tea then I will be able to drink 4 cups easily, I have also cut the caffeine out completely, except the odd chocolate every now and then :blush:

lolalei3 > I agree 100% with you, but it is phenomenal! there is so many other threads where you just get lost and no one cares about each other. Hope you also get that BFP soon!

Naneth > Good luck!!!!!!!!!

AFM > Im still waiting for AF and will keep you girls psoted! Good luck to everyone starting to SMEP and loads of patience for the ones that are now 2WW.


----------



## 28329

I don't think i'll test tomorrow ladies. Not unless my temp goes back up. Had a drop this morning right down to my coverline so witch is on her way! But hey ho, new month, new cycle, new egg. Hope everyone is ok today.


----------



## Bean66

Oh I really hope you are wrong. Crossables crossed for you and sending you a ton of dust.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tella

Hi just a quick update, the :witch: just landed 

Im gonna try a few herbal things this month instead of Clomid, so hope it works! :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## 28329

Oh no, sorry the witch got you. She's so evil. Positive thoughts for this cycle :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

So sorry witch got you Tella :hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

Brief update: so today is CD18 and I got another pos opk with FMU. This is the third day I've gotten positives in a row. Since CD16 I've all opk's have been pos which is weird because I rarely get pos. My temps are the same as yesterday but not really accurate since I woke up at 4:49am and I usually test at 5:30a. I'm just going to try and relax because all of this stress is delaying Ov. 
Hoping I Ov soon but we're having fun in the meantime. FX I Ov tonight or tomorrow but a pos opk means I'll O within 12-36hours. Is that after or during a pos opk? Can you O while you still have a pos opk? :shrug: 

Be back to chat later....got to get ready for work.


----------



## Beauty2

Oh, by the way, I had some good stretchy EWCM yesterday. We'll see what happens....


----------



## 28329

I hope that ewcm means you're releasing an egg! I'm back on cd 1, witch just flew in. Good luck to all waiting to test.


----------



## Beauty2

I'm so sorry the witch got you Tella and 28329 :hugs: ! Have a nice tall glass of :wine: and get right back in the game. Good luck this cycle! I hope it brings you that well deserved bfp!!!


----------



## Tella

28329, im so sorry :hugs: seems like we will be cycle buddies :) CD 1 for both of us! What day do you O on usually? 

Beauty2> holding thumbs for that elusive ovulation! Have fun :sex: the next few days :haha:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

TELLA, so sorry AF got you:hugs: to you and other ladies having the dreaded af visitor...

BEAUTY, YAY for OV!! BDg going well so far I see good!! Keep up the good work... :haha:

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Started OPKs this weekend. I found a few minutes in the weekend to get my hair done, I have been however, cleaning the house soooo much... lol, I never sit and rest! I hope you all have had a GREAT weekend!


----------



## 28329

Thank you ladies. Yeah, tella, certainly are cycle buddies. Ovulation has changed each month. First month was cd 21, second was cd 16 then last cycle was cd 15. So anytime from cd 14 i guess! Lol. Nice glass of homemade white wine tonight followed by a snickers car. Yummy. Any tips for this month ladies? I am obviously doing smep and using conceive plus, opk's are essential for me along with my temping. Just want to try something different this cycle.


----------



## 28329

Snickers car? Defo ment snickers bar. Lol.


----------



## Beauty2

28329 - Have you ever used softcups? Try them this cycle. I'm too much of a chicken to try it...but if no bfp this cycle, I will. That is if I actually Ov :roll:


----------



## Bean66

Oh 28329 - I'm so sorry :hugs:. I had such a good feeling. Your time is close I'm sure.

You and Tella definitely deserve a glass of vino. 28329 - Homemade wine? Who made it? Yum.

Beauty - I'm not sure about 3 + OPKs, read both, that you should Ov within 48Hours of the first + and others that say you over after the surge. A lot of sites say to stop testing after the first as that's the one that counts. To be sure I'd keep BDing, can't do any harm can it :winkwink:. Really really hope you caught that egg.

MrsMM - I need your motivation, you want to clean my house? I find it too easy to sit on my bum and tittle away time on the internet. Hope your hair looks nice.

AFM - nothing to report. Will start bding tonight. :happydance::wohoo:
Start OPK's from CD10.


----------



## Bean66

28329 - Yeah agree with Beauty. I might try softcups. Though I can't see how you get them in with out the :spermy: falling out . I might just stick to propping my bum up. I have also had two close friends tell me that they both conceived with doggie style :blush:. Maybe worth a try.


----------



## Beauty2

Thanks, Bean, for the information! I didn't know I Ov 48hours after the first pos. I guess I still have a chance since I didn't actually get a pos until the afternoon of CD16 so hopefully it'll go neg when I test this evening. But until then it's google time! :winkwink: 

Have fun :sex: tonight!!! YAY!!!


----------



## Bean66

Beauty2 said:


> Thanks, Bean, for the information! I didn't know I Ov 48hours after the first pos. I guess I still have a chance since I didn't actually get a pos until the afternoon of CD16 so hopefully it'll go neg when I test this evening. But until then it's google time! :winkwink:
> 
> Have fun :sex: tonight!!! YAY!!!


Thanks. I think it's 12-48hours from +OPK with 36hours being the most common.


----------



## wantabby

Hello ladies!! :hi:

I had a very busy weekend so I didn't get a chance to get on here much! 

28329 & Tella ~ So sorry the :witch: got you!! :hugs:

Bean ~ I used softcups evey time this month! When we were done I would lay on my back put my legs back & butt up ( like knees near my ears :haha:) and put it in.. I would push it towards the back (opposite my cervix ) and the cup would scoop up all the stuff.. I never lost a drop! :thumbup: 

Beauty ~ I hope you caught that eggy, or if it is fixing to pop I hope you will catch it!! Just keep :sex: for good measure! :winkwink:

MrsMM ~ Keep up the positive vibes!! You will catch this eggy!! :flower:

AFM ~ Well I got my crosshairs!!!!!!! :wohoo: Now the TWW ( actually 2 1/2 :coffee: )
I had some slight cramping yesterday and my boobs are already getting a little sore.. So hopefully that is a good sign! My temps aren't as high as I would like them to be. So hopefully they will start to go up! Now I just wait.. and hope and pray I cought the elusive eggy!! [-o&lt;

:dust::dust::dust: to everyone!!! :kiss:


----------



## 28329

I was thinking about them beauty. Will defo order some this week! I bet you get a temp rise tomorrow. I got my first positive cd 13 last cycle and i ovulated cd 15. Thank you bean. I was certain we'd done it but never mind. Hubbys birthday is on 11th november and i'm due next af on the 9th so here's hoping! My sister makes the wine, her fiance makes beer that is nice too. Her red wine is to die for! Right...i AM getting pregnant this cycle. Going to follow smep perfectly and those little swimmers are going to fertilise me! We need more bfp's and i really wanna see more flashies. Doggy style is great to conceive hun. Better if you both orgasm at the same time because the sperm is "deposited" in the right place and the muscles tense a lot when you orgasm to help the sperm up. The human body is a great thing. It's also great if you wanna conceive a boy because boy sperm is slower than girl sperm so it being deposited high up gives them a helping hand.


----------



## Bean66

OK, prepare for TMI, I'm already blushing :blush: but I don't think I can orgasm in doggie style. It's nice but not THAT nice. :blush: Last month I actually found it hard to O, I think because I was over thinking everything. I knew female O was beneficial after the sperm has been 'deposited' but too embarrassed to mention it too OH and don't want to put that much pressure on him to perform. :blush:

OK, may order some softcups. Can't do any harm. 

Happy TWW Wantabby - Fingers crossed for you. 

28329 - I want that wine!


----------



## 28329

There's no such thing as tmi when ttc! Think my hubby is more into doggy than me so i tend to stick to laying on my back in my fertile stage. Lol. If you was that little bit closer i'd give you some wine, have a few bottles in my fridge.


----------



## Beauty2

Thanks, ladies! 28329, I hope I do Ov and see a nice temp shift tomorrow. To tell you the truth I am really nervous about not Ov'ing. I don't know why, though. There is no history in my family of infertility and I seem to be healthy. Nothing abnormal but I just got this sick feeling that I'm not Ov'ing. However, I am a big worry-bot. I worry about every little thing :wacko: 

I need to find a way to relax...UGH!!!


----------



## Tella

MrsMM > thanks, it is terrible but I've accepted it and im ready to completely try SMEP this month along with Soy and a few other things. Hope you get a nice strong + soon!

28329 > On clomid I o'd on cD15 so I hope it will be the same for me this month on Soy. Im gonna be taking Soy to help O, Evening Primrose Oil which helps with quality and quantity of CM, and Royal Jelly to create a healthy strong egg! If you want you must read up on it, there is so many benefits that has been relayed by other ladies that im over eager to try it along with SMEP :D Oh yes and green tea instead of coffee or other tea. 
a snickers car might have been a bit to much&#8230;.lol

Beauty2 > I've bought a similar product that is available here this month and im gonna start using it, hope I get it right without spilling to much

Bean66 > Thanks :hugs: my DH is pouring a nice red :wine: for me now :D You must have heaps of fun tonight :laugh2:

AFM > Not much, CD1. Will be charting once im done with AF.


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> There's no such thing as tmi when ttc! Think my hubby is more into doggy than me so i tend to stick to laying on my back in my fertile stage. Lol. If you was that little bit closer i'd give you some wine, have a few bottles in my fridge.

Thanks. Yeah I'll stick to lying on my back. Think blokes tend to prefer doggie to ladies.

Maybe I'll pop to Ashford for a glass of celebratory vino with you when we have our little ones next July!! :happydance: 


Beauty 0 O'll a worrier too. I know it's hard but try not too. THe worrying may even delay Ov. I'm sure you'll get your temp rise soon,


----------



## Tella

wantabby > I was wondering on how to insert them&#8230;lol hope I will be able to do them :blush:

Good luck with the T(1/2)WW, hope this is a successful cycle for you and that we continue the good streak this thread has had thus far. I read yesterday in a conception book that if your temp is a bit low the chinese believe you should then keep your lower abdomen warm by means of a waterbottle or bean bag. Im gonna try it as well. will be praying for the bfp for you!!!!!

bean66 > I agree, doggy is nice but there is a lot more positions that are far better.

28329 > that sounds divine! anything homemade is always better.

beauty > good luck with O, if you have trouble you should really look into Soy to assist.


----------



## 28329

We'll be ovulating around the same time then tella. Hope we will be anyway. Will be nice to have somebody on same cd and dpo too! Yeah bean, defo would be great to have a lovely glass of celebratory homemade wine once we've both pushed out 12lb babies. :rofl: lets both get them flashies, not too far ahead of me with your cycle. Enjoy the baby making! Witch will leave cd 3, only time she's predictable, so smep will start on cd 4 for me, just for fun.


----------



## 28329

Beauty, maybe your worrying is the reason for delayed ovulation. I am the same. Was shocked with the early positive opk last cycle because i was worrying about everything! Ttc isn't easy to do without stress and worry!


----------



## wantabby

Tella said:


> wantabby > I was wondering on how to insert them&#8230;lol hope I will be able to do them :blush:
> 
> Good luck with the T(1/2)WW, hope this is a successful cycle for you and that we continue the good streak this thread has had thus far. I read yesterday in a conception book that if your temp is a bit low the chinese believe you should then keep your lower abdomen warm by means of a waterbottle or bean bag. Im gonna try it as well. will be praying for the bfp for you!!!!!

Thank you! I hope it is it as well!! I will try the water bottle, before I ovulated I was using a castor oil pack with hot water bottle to increase circulation and help heal tissue ( from cysts last cycle ) I will try almost anything!! :haha: and as far as the softcups go.. I actually practiced before we :sex: so I could get use to putting them in. I just pinch it together and put it in like a tampon.. Once you start it in, it actually goes where it needs to.. it least it did for me..when I had :spermy: in me I would make sure to push it down ( opposite of cervx ) to make sure it scooped all the little guys up.. :haha:


----------



## Beauty2

28329 - I think you're right. My last cycle was 34 days and it's usually between 26-29 days. I predicting this cycle will be the same. I'm sure it's due to stress. Last month and this month have been the most difficult for us so, I'll just try to relax as much as possible and hope for the best. 

I hope AF leaves soon and you can start SMEP! :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Right ordering my softcups tomorrow! Can't be that hard, I use a mooncup (highly recommend) so really I should be a pro.


----------



## 28329

Beauty2 said:


> 28329 - I think you're right. My last cycle was 34 days and it's usually between 26-29 days. I predicting this cycle will be the same. I'm sure it's due to stress. Last month and this month have been the most difficult for us so, I'll just try to relax as much as possible and hope for the best.
> 
> I hope AF leaves soon and you can start SMEP! :hugs:

I recommend trying to put everything to the back of your mind, as hard as that might be, leaving things until tomorrow...they'll still be there then. Have a nice hot bath with a glass of vino, sit around in your comfys, close the curtains and cuddle up with your DF on the sofa with a good dvd, something that will make you laugh your arse off. Works for me every time hun. :hugs: Talking of movies, paranormal activity 3 is out towards the end of the month......can't wait!!


----------



## Beauty2

Awww, thanks so much for the advice, 28329! :hugs: :hugs: I might try that. Can't be tonight, though as I have something very important to do but maybe tomorrow night. In the meantime, I'll try to relax and let whatever happens happen.


----------



## Bean66

28329 - I hope you are following your own advice and being nice to yourself tonight. I know how crap I felt when I got AF. We do everything right and still BFN. I try to remind myself that we are not designed to conceive that easily.


----------



## 28329

You are more than welcome! It's what i'm here for. I want you to have a relaxed cycle and get your bfp. Anything i can do to help that along gets me a pat on the back.


----------



## 28329

Yes bean, i am chilling tonight. Just finished a big plate of pasta and meatballs, had a glass of wine while enjoying a nice hot bubble bath and now i'm gonna watch my soaps under my blanket until hubby gets home. Af flying in knocked me for 6 but i'm positive for this cycle. Thank you hun. :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Hey 28392, I hope you are following your own advice and having a relaxed evening. I know how crap I felt when AF arrived. It's absolutely gutting. I try to remind myself that we are not meant to get pregnant too easily and it's not that I've failed. Have you watched the Great Sperm Race? Worth watching if not. Everything will fall in to place and our time will come. Big hugs. :hugs: and to you too Tella. :hugs:

And everyone else. :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> Yes bean, i am chilling tonight. Just finished a big plate of pasta and meatballs, had a glass of wine while enjoying a nice hot bubble bath and now i'm gonna watch my soaps under my blanket until hubby gets home. Af flying in knocked me for 6 but i'm positive for this cycle. Thank you hun. :hugs:

Sorry posted twice. Thought I'd lost it so wrote it again. Oops. 

Glad you're being nice to yourself. :hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

I love the "Great Sperm Race" video! It puts it all into perspective.


----------



## Tella

wantabby > I've actually used it for the first time last night, and I battled at first but got it right eventually. but it will become like second nature, same as a tampon.

Been66 - I also have the equivalent of mooncup, but I think they will do the job fine don&#8217;t you thinkg? Any comments ladies? Thanks for the kind words, I will get the great sperm race &#61514;

28329 > That is always a good way to reconnect :D
I haven't even seen Paranormal Activity 2, after 1 I was so shocked im to scared to watch the others.

Beauty > Good luck girl, hope that eggy makes its appearance!

AFM > Im starting all my tablets today, so it will be exciting to know only 6 more days then I will start SMEP properly! Good luck to all you wonderful ladies, hope you have a fabulous day!


----------



## Bean66

Good morning ladies. 

Paranormal Activity sounds little too scary for me. How are you feeling today 28329?

How are you Tella? You'll be rattling with all those tablets.

Thanks for the info on softcups Wantabby. So the opening of the cup goes in horizontally (if you're lying down). It's quite different to a moon cup I think. With the mooncup you kind of fold it (the opening) to put it in vertically, then inside it unfolds and forms a vacuum. From what I understand a moon cup sits lower whereas a softcup is more like a diaphragm which you 'wear' high up near the cervix. Does that make sense? Tella - a mooncup is a lot deeper and sits lower so I don't think it'd work in the same way. 

Beauty- have you found that elusive egg? How does you chart look today?

AFM- SMEP started last night :blush::happydance:. Start OPKs tomorrow. Have cheapies and digital. Will use cheapies until I think I am nearing Ov and then use digital. Taking EPO and vits. Drinking green tea. Have conceive plus - should I be using a syringe? Ordering softcups today. Considering putting a little conceive plus in it before inserting to provide an nice environment for the little guys. What do you ladies think? Read than some ladies put egg white in but I'm not up for that. I have the cough stuff which I'm only going to use if i'm not happy with my CM. Monitoring CM, CP and temp. Wow! SO much to think about. Using SMEP but considering asking OH if we can bd am AND pm and my most fertile days. What do you think?

Good luck ladies and :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Beauty - Just stalking your chart. Looks like you O'd yesterday. Do you agree? Looks like you covered all bases, :thumbup: Good luck.:dust:


----------



## Tella

Oh no, i thought they were the same thing that is why i bought one. Maybe I should have checked first hey. We can find softcups in SA :cry: only the other one! Im gonna try and make it work!!! if not then i will have to keep the bum in the air and continue searching for softcups on a website that will deliver to me.

Otherwise im doing fine. I really feel like a pill box but i just hope it is all for a good cause! 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
to all the ladies that has started with their SMEP.
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

BEAN, I agree with you, I think BEAUTY had an OV... Hopefully she is too "busy" to respond. As you probably are too since SMEP started for you this weekend. I start on Friday... FXD! The softcups (for which I am a full advocate (look at my journal)) are inserted after squeezing the top/rim to insert. I insert laying down, as not to spill donations, and it opens properly inside. They can be kept in up to 12 hrs. 

No worries TELLA! I practiced I think 3 times before using them for the real deal!! FXD!

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Not feeling so well today though, I think that I have a little bug. Of course I dare not take anything harmful so I am waiting it out... Infact, the Robitussin probably did me some good as I started taking that for OV and of course the baby aspirin. I am continuing on my vitamins so, this shouldn't last too long.


----------



## Beauty2

Hello Ladies!

It&#8217;s true I think I DID OV!! YAY!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: I&#8217;m super excited!!! However, it hasn&#8217;t actually been confirmed by FF. Last night we bd&#8217;ed twice so, the review: CD8,10,12,14,15,16,17,and 18. I think we covered our bases :haha: I went to bed really late last night so ensure I get 3 consecutive hours of sleep. Massive FAIL!!! I woke up at 4:50a again so; I just converted my temps like the wonderful MrsMM24 showed me. :flower: My chart in FF is the converted temp chart and my pregnancy countdown is unconverted. They look very similar so I&#8217;m guessing my temps are pretty accurate. I&#8217;m just happy to be normal for a change. :rofl: 

Thanks for checking in on me girls! I really do appreciate all of your help!!! You&#8217;re awesome!! :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Afternoon ladies. So sorry i haven't been around, was up the hospital with my 4 year old today so being online was last thing on my mind. How is everyone? Yay for temp rise beauty. Good luck in your tww. Hope you caught that eggy. Witch is already starting to leave the building, she'll be gone completely then we'll start smep cd 4. Feeling positive for this cycle. Being up the hospital means i couldn't stock up on opk's today so will get them tomorrow. No idea when i'll ovulate because it's getting earlier every cycle but for every day that passes is 1 day closer.


----------



## MrsMM24

BEAUTY, nooooo problem Hun! You know I am definitely here to help. I peeked at your chart, of course as I said I would, and things look GREAT. That BD schedule is AWESOME. If possible, tonight would be a good cover measure and you are flly in the eggy chase!!! FXD! :dust: FF usually confirms OV after 2-3 days of temping so look for your DPO to show up tomorrow or Thursday.... YAY!! I can't wait to hear your good news! I hope to OV next week, so you know we will be close together, AWESOME!

28329, I hope that your 4yo is ok! :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Thank you mrsmm24. She's fine. She has 2 black eyes and a nose 2 x it's normal size. Don't think she'll be running around and falling over anytime soon.


----------



## Beauty2

28329 - Oh gosh! I hope your baby (4yr old) is doing okay!!! And I'm glad that AF is making an exit! I hope you're prepared for bd'ing. FX you get that bfp this cycle!! 

MrsMM24 - Thank you so much! I can't wait to see the crosshairs...so exciting! Oh yes, we are getting our October bfp's and we all will be bump buddies!! That would be fun! Poor OH is really tired but I'm sure he wouldn't oppose to another bd'ing session. His convincing technique is hilarious! "You want to have a baby, right? Let's go have :sex: !" :haha: Can't get any smoother than that. 

Bean - you sound very prepared this cycle! I'm hoping you get that bfp and thanks for checking in on me :hugs: I think bd'ing AM and PM on fertile days is a very good idea. We were going to do that but we get up so early (5am)....no time. I guess we could've at least tried on the weekend :dohh: Happy bd'ing, doll!! 

Tella - good luck this cycle. I was too nervous to use softcups this cycle but I'll just have to suck it up for next cycle if I don't get a bfp. I hope it works for you!!


----------



## Beauty2

Oh wow, 28329! Bless her heart!! I'm surprised my daughter doesn't have the exact same thing. She's always falling.


----------



## MrsMM24

:hugs: to your LO 29329!! I suppose she won't be falling anymore...

BEAUTY, ummm yeah, that is reaaal smooth, :haha: but hey, whatever works.... :haha: I have a great feeling about Oct for you!!


----------



## 28329

Thank you ladies. She's a very fally over kinda child. She tripped on a small drain, banged her nose on a solid wooden bench on way down then on the concrete floor upon crash landing. I was a mess, my hubby said i was distraught. Me crying scared her more than the fall. She'll be fine though. We'll find out what she's done to it once swelling has gone down. I really hope you both get your bfp's this cycle. Will be eagerly awaitig your updates with my fingers ready for your flashies. Got everything crossed for you.


----------



## Beauty2

Okay, so the site has changed slightly and I was a little confused. Just wanted to put that out there...


----------



## 28329

I just noticed that beauty! My phone is struggling to load it. Don't like it all. Was fine as it was...


----------



## Bean66

My phone struggling too but seems to be improving. 

28329 - sorry about your LO hope she's ok. Do you have some Arnica? Will help with the bruising.

Softcup has been dispatched. Yep very prepared. Or will be when cups arrive. :happydance: Gonna attempt am and pm but husband gets up v early so may take a little bit of persuasion.

Beauty - glad you I'd and def looks like you've got it coveted. Fingers crossed.

Hope you've all had a nice day.


----------



## 28329

No, i've never heard of that bean. Where can i get some from. The swelling is pretty bad and my heart breaks whenever i see her pretty little face.


----------



## Bean66

Is a homeopathic remedy but one that alot of people think works. You can get cream and little pills. Pills are good for general shock too. Cream good directly on bruises but not cuts. You should be able to get it from boots or a supermarket. Very widely available now.

You can't use too much so reapply regularly. It can bring the bruise out so it may look worse at first but should heal quicker.


----------



## 28329

Bean, you're a star. Just read some reviews on it and i'll defo go get some tomorrow. Will let you know the outcome.


----------



## wantabby

tella~ that's great! it will get easier!

beauty ~ congratulations on ovulation!! :happydance:

I had a pretty good day, I went shopping and was wiped! so I took a nap.. lol! I've had cramps,gas,bloating, tender boobs, and sweaty palms.. that never happens?? I'm not hot, my palms have just been sweating tonight.. Hopefully it's all good signs!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bean66

No problem 28329. Hope she's feeling ok today. How are you?

Wantabby - they do sound like promising symptoms. Fingers crossed!! When do you plan to test? :dust:

Let get us some BFP ladies! 

How are we all today? I'm good. At the moment have the day off and I am going to try and not waste the whole day on here. I keep deleting the history so OH doesn't bust my ass. I have my second acupuncture appointment this afternoon. Really looking forward to it, even though I hate needles. Softcups should arrive today. Do you ladies reuse them? Can't bare the thought of throwing them away. A mooncup lasts up to 10 years! CD10 today, time to start peeing on sticks :happydance:. Is it sad that I am excited about that?


----------



## 28329

She's feeling tender today and complaining of a headache. Think that was expected though. Got a stick of childrens arnicare today. Wasn't cheap but i've put it on twice so far. We'll see if it's helping pretty soon. I'm ok today. Witch is getting ready to leave so smep will start for us tomorrow. Yay for starting to test for ovulation. I really hope this is your month. Good luck.


----------



## Beauty2

I'm good....just waiting on my crosshairs from FF. One more day!! Then it'll be interesting to see how long my LP is. I'm starting to like this temping thing. The only thing I'm having a problem with is sleeping for more than 3 hours and waking up at the right time. If I sleep for 3hours then wake up at like 3am but my normal temping time is 5:30a, should I just take my temp at 3am and convert? Or should I try to go back to sleep then temp at 5:30a?


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

I hope your daughter responds to the Arnica... :hugs:

BEAUTY, your crosshairs should be up soon. FXD!

BEAN :haha: please don't get busted, we would miss you....

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Feeling a little bit better today. Had a fever and took tylenol to lower it. I am sure my temps will be garbage but I have other OV monitors, not as accurate as temps but SMEP is the way this month sooo...


----------



## lolalei3

Ladies so sorry for going M.I.A there for a while!! work has been hectic and had a BFN the other day so was a little upset about that too! but not gonna let it get me down!! :wine:

The :witch: flew in yesterday so im starting a fresh and excited to get back into ttc with full force this month!!!

*Tella and 28329 * we can all be cycle buddies as its cd2 for me tomorrow!! 28329 sorry to hear about you LO's accident i hope her little face healing well poor lamb!! and a 3 day af??? you are sooo lucky!! Tella how long does af usually last for you? Hoping we all manage to catch that egg this time round!! :hugs:

*Beauty* 3 positive opks that sounds mighty fertile to me honny! hope your charting is going ok and your getting some decent nights sleep! but it sounds like you may have caught that eggy with all your :sex: timed right!! :hugs:

*Bean* Hoping the softcups are going well and your having fun in the process which is the main thing after all! and go the cheapy opk's!! i ordered 50! :haha: hugs to u :hugs:

*MrsMM* I just cant fathom how you run all these threads, i can hardly keep up with one! :blush: GL and fx'd for friday hon, also hope you feel better soon, its horrible being sick whether ttc or not ttc!! :hugs:

*Wantabbaby* Goog luck with the tww hon and all the symptom spotting! try not to drive yourself crazy! :wacko: your symptoms do sound very promising tho! :hugs:

wow really missed you guys, i really love this thread! My ttc action plan is opks from cd10, bbt, fern test, charting, also preseed that i just had delivered and bd:sex: every second day and every day around O. 

:dust:
:happydance:


https://lt2f.lilypie.com/6iuXp8.png


----------



## Bean66

Hey all,

Missed you Lolalei - So sorry AF got you :hugs: She's a witch! Well done for not letting it get you down. How do you find the ferning? I did it for one month up to Ov and got no change. Maybe a partial ferning once.

MrsMM - Sorry you have been feeling unwell. Glad you're feeling a little better.

Beauty - I'm not sure re:temps. I tend to wake a lot in the night (2 pesky cats, love them really, and a restless sleeper), I just take it around 6am and so far it seems to be reasonably stable.

AFM - Will try not to get busted would miss you guys too. Blooming missed the postman today so no softcups for me yet. Just had my acupuncture. Was very relaxing but she doesn't think my hormones are behaving :cry: but hopefully she'll sort me :thumbup: I only really have 3 day AF too, not even that really, slight spotting, 1 1/2-2 days AF then a bit of spotting. Very lucky!


----------



## Beauty2

*Lolalei *&#8211; really? Is that what that means? Yea, we had a lot of bd&#8217;ing this cycle: CD8,10,12,14,15,16,17,18 and 19. We are finally done!! I hope OH had enough :spermy: for all that bd&#8217;ing. I&#8217;m just glad it&#8217;s over. We can take a break&#8230;.I&#8217;m sore (TMI) :sad2: 
So sorry to hear about the witch. I&#8217;m so glad you&#8217;re not allowing it to affect your spirit! Drink some vino and relax until AF leaves. Then get back on the SMEP bandwagon! Good luck to you, doll!!! FX!! 

*MrsMM24 *&#8211; thanks so much, doll! I hope you feel better soon. Hoping you catch that eggy this month. I know SMEP is going to be hard for you but I know you can do it! Your amazing!! Get well soon! :hugs: 

*28329 *&#8211; It breaks my heart to her about your baby :sad: I hope she gets better soon! :hugs: 

*Bean *&#8211; Don&#8217;t get into any trouble now :winkwink: YAY!! Opk time!!! Have fun POAS&#8217;ing :haha: You are really lucky with your menses. Mine last about 5 days including 2 days of light spotting. I&#8217;d take 3 days, though. 

*Tella *&#8211; get some relaxation time and get back on the SMEP plan in 5 days! Bum in the air is how I do it too. Good luck!! :thumbup: 

*Wantabby *&#8211; Those symps sound promising! I hope it all means bfp!! Would be lovely for at least one of us to get a bfp this cycle. Definitely hoping we all get one!! Don&#8217;t wear yourself out shopping :winkwink: Good luck! 

Good luck everyone!! I hope we get our bfp&#8217;s very soon!!!! FX!! :dust: Have a Happy Hump (Wednesday) Day!!


----------



## 28329

Hey ladies. Well lolalei, missed you! So sorry the witch got you. She's so evil. Another cycle buddy. Woo hoo. Thanks everyone for caring about my little one. She's ok today, a little tender but not complaining. She hasn't learnt though. I cheered her up by buying her a new pet, but it's kinda mine. Lol. Lets face it, i'll be feeding it, brushing it's shell with a tooth brush and cleaning out it's tank! And while at the pet shop hubby fell in love with a snake. It'll be our new pet in 3 weeks!! Hope all the ladies waiting for ovulation are ready for all the baby dancing. I'm impressed with your work outs. I bet you're exhausted. And want a baby...i hope you get your bfp soon. Those symptoms sound promising! Mrsmm24, it really sucks being ill. I hope you feel better soon. Hope everyone is enjoying their day.


----------



## 28329

So sorry, wasn't concentrating. Was ment to say i'm impressed with your work outs beauty! I really gotta watch what i'm trying to say and do it right. Lol.


----------



## lolalei3

Thanks guys! feeling all warm fuzzies reading those! :hugs:

28328 yay for cycle buddies! and a pet snake that is awesome! i was a vet nurse and specialised in reptiles so i have had the LOT in terms of pets! :bunny:what kind of snake is it? and what was it you got with a shell? 

MrsM hope your feeling better today, af wont leave me alone so am holed up in bed too with nasty cramps, yay for the ibuprophen!!

Beauty i think they say you ovulate on the last day of a +opk, i got 2 days of + then negative and i read you take your last + as O day

Bean missed you too hon, Gl with testing!!! :thumbup: for BFP!! as for the saliva microscopes i got maybebaby and only used it a couple of times last cycle on the days i got +opks and knew i was Oing but only got partial ferning!? so not sure how reliable they are!

yay for my preseed! it finally came!! :mail:

https://lt2f.lilypie.com/6iuXp8.png


----------



## Tella

28329 > Hello cycle buddy :D I hope your precious is doing better! Arnica is magic. the Bruising might still show but it takes the pain away from the bruise.

Wantabby > Good luck with the symptoms. I hate them as I have been fooled to many times but I really hope they are legit for you!!!!!

MrsMM > Get well soon :flow:

Beauty > I also just go back to sleep and take it on my normal time slot. Don&#8217;t allow temping to consume you, I have noticed that my post O temps are very easy to spot so even if it is out one day a bit, it only confirms that you O'd and you should be covered on the BDing side when you followed SMEP :D Good luck girl!

Bean > Im the same I don&#8217;t want DH to see that im on to much. But luckily mine is as computer literate so he doesn&#8217;t know where to check. I don&#8217;t think im gonna have my softcups in time either but oh well, just have to use it when im trying for #2 in a few years time.lol

lolalei > Sorry about the bfn!!! That is why I don&#8217;t test, I have seeing just one line! 

My AF is between 3 and 4 days where 4 is normally just spotting. So the witch is also packing her bags and I have booked a one way ticket to nowhere for her and she is only welcome back in 9 months. :rofl: 

Yay, I love having cycle buddies, especially in the TWW, it makes it easier! Good luck with your cycle and let's keep our fx'd for a triple dose of BFPs.

Ibuprofen Rocks!!!!

AFM > Im CD4, had my second dosage of Soy last night and the first side effects kicked in. I had hot flushes of note, had to put the fan on the whole night to help out. Otherwise im just praying for a BFP this cycle!


----------



## lolalei3

Hey Tella i think we seem to be in similar time zones! where are you from? I'm from Perth Western Australia :flower:
Gl with getting rid of af! she should be with me for at least another 4 days yay!! :dohh:





https://lt2f.lilypie.com/6iuXp8.png


----------



## Tella

Im from South Africa :) But work from home so im on BnB all day long :wacko: i know but i love these girls so much. Its hard to go a day without them :D


----------



## Beauty2

I've got crosshairs!!!! YAY!!!!! :happydance: Feels good to be normal for a change :winkwink: 

Be back later to chat....


----------



## Tella

Congrats beauty!!!!!! And you have O day very nicely covered!!!!!!!! Keeping everything crossed for a bfp for you this month! only 11 more days to go before that BFP!


----------



## 28329

Lolalei it's a retic python hubby is getting. It's absolutely beautiful. About 8 ft long at the moment and very placid. I bought a black knobbed map turtle yesterday and i got a yellow bellied slider a month ago. Hubby also has an aligator snapping turtle and wants a mexican long haired scorpion too. Little one is fine now. I gotta say that arnica is amazing! It's brought the bruising right out so she's looking very battered today. Think i'll always have arnica in because i cruise easily! Woo hoo beauty, cross hairs. Congrats. You defo have covered your bases. I have all my crossbables crossed for you. It's cd 4 for me. Witch has gone and hopefully it's for at least another 9 months! Bring on the baby dancing! My hubby is smiling already. He he. Hope everyone is feeling good today. MrsMM24, i really really hope you're feeling better. Good luck hun.


----------



## lolalei3

Wow Tella South Africa always wanted to go there! go on safari! :happydance: so i guess were not in the same timezone then! :dohh:

Beauty i still haven't gotten crosshairs on my chart from last cycle! all data is good i just have the O line, why?? :shrug:

28326 OMG do you know how BIG reticulated pythons can get? it'll be a monster! hope u have a big secure enclosure. I had one of my Carpet pythons grow to about 7 and a half feet and still continues to grow, just slower as they age. I gave her away when i moved about 2 years ago so she'll be pretty big now no doubt! all your other pets sound great too! Gl with it all and make sure you get some frozen mice at the ready! :thumbup:

MrsM how do i get onto your november thread? i found one run by floridagirl is that it?

https://lt2f.lilypie.com/6iuXp8.png


----------



## 28329

The python is huge already, i can't wait until it's huge! We already have plenty frozen mice for the aligator snapping turtle so i'm used to it. We'll have frozen rats for the snake. My pets are so sweet. Can't wait for more!


----------



## Beauty2

Where is your chart, Lolalei?


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS on the crosshairs BEAUTY, I told you it was coming, and you are fully covered Hun! YES! Should be seeing some nice dark pink BFP lines in a couple weeks!! YAY! :dust:

LORALEI, the Nov thread is on first page of the Oct thread. Check it out, come on over... https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...1st-testers-32-bfps-293-testing-counting.html

TELLA, how are you doing today Hun?

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Heading to a doc appt, so I can get this bug gone and be ready for OV this weekend! Had a fever again this morning, not as high and took tylenol to lower it. I am nervous, we SMEP tomorrow!! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies, 

Sorry been absent all day. Beauty congrats on the crosshairs. Happy TWW. Really does look like you've got it covered. Yay. Good luck.

Sorry you're still not feeling great MrsMM. Hope the doc can sort you out.

28329 - Glad the Arnica has helped. I love reptiles. I used to had to leopard geckos. Loved them. I always wanted a bearded dragon. That snake sounds massive!!

Hope the rest of you are conserving energy ready for some high quality SMEPing!

AFM - CD11 going quite quickly so far. Got softcups. OMG they are MASSIVE. And i'm used to the moon cup, you put them in completely differently.

Lets get some BFP ladies!


----------



## 28329

I'm getting a bearded dragon soon enough. Fell in love with one yesterday, it was dancing. Lol. Happy baby dancing bean. Hope you've had a good day.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks 29328. Yeah get a bearded dragon. They are more 'sociable' than other reptiles. They're ace. Never liked having to have live crickets when we had geckos though.

So i'm ready that honey and cinnamon is good for fertility. So I'm adding a mug of warm milk withlocal honey and cinnamon to my evening routine. Can't do any harm can it now. Apparently it's best it you mix a pinch of cinnamon into honey and rub into your gums throughout the day. 

Having night off bding tonight but think then gonna hit it daily until I get my cross hairs. Though that could be alot of bding if I don't ov for a while.


----------



## 28329

Never heard that. Will have to give that a go myself! I'm sure you and OH have the stamina for it hun. And i really hope you catch that eggy. Want you to get your bfp this cycle. Good luck.


----------



## Beauty2

Okay, BnB wasn't working for hours and I had to participate in my normal life. Ugh!!! :haha: Don't do that again, BnB! :haha:


----------



## Bean66

Morning all.

I read the honey and cinnamon thing on here then googled it. Men are meant to have it too. Like honey and cinnamon so happy to give it a go. Though I'm trying to drink 4 cups green tea a day and failing. I actually struggle to do OPKs twice a day and drink enough. Any tips? I've also got sunflower seeds to eat after ovulation to help implantation. No I'm not obsessed! :haha:

Beauty - yeah don't want to participate in normal life. Not good for you at all.:haha:

How is everyone else today? 28329 - Want to see a pic of this gigantic snake.

MrsMM - How are you feeling today? Hope the doctor was helpful. You should try the honey and cinnamon thing. Honey is a strong antiviral/antibiotic and apparently good for fertility. All good. :thumbup:

I love the fact we're all over the world.


----------



## Tella

Bean > Are they at least easy to insert? and can you reuse them maybe just sterilise with hot water? I wish I would also get im in time but will only get mine in the beginning of Nov. Have fun BDing!!!!

What does honey and cinnamon do? Hows your OPK's looking?

28329 > I also love bearded dragons, my sisters just layed 38 eggs. Wish DH will allow me to get one, I work from home so it would have all the freedom in the world and be so tame :( 

Beauty > Hahaha

MrMM > Hope you start feeling better very soon!

AFM > Im on CD5 today, second last day of soy and im upping it to 240mg from 120mg the previous days. Cant wait for SMEP to start and to get that BFP in Nov! I have just realised if I O on CD15/16 like I did on clomid then my DH is on leave for all my very fertile days :happydance: :happydance: Will just have to keep it up everyday for 2 days after O.

Then the green tea issue, I have also started drinking it but then I read yesterday about all the conflicting studies that has been done on the effect it has on the ability to absorb Folic Acid. Now I would rather use preseed to help spermies than sit with a folic acid deficiency. Any view girls, please I don&#8217;t want drink it if there is a possibility of effecting the embryo.

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bean66

Tella - That is good news re:fertility period.

Errrm going to do some reading re:green tea. I'll get back to you on that one.


----------



## Bean66

Ok. There is mixed research and not really much for either way. From what I can gather there is some evidence that green tea increases fertility and quite a lot of anecdotal evidence. Tannins in tea (and red wine) decrease iron and folate absorption. I think this is a problem if you are not getting enough in your diet. Good sources of folate and iron - dark green leafy veg (spinach, broccoli, asparagus etc), pulse/beans, marmite, fruits (particularly kiwi and papaya), egg yoke, fortified cereals. I think if we are eating well and taking a pre-conception supplement it shouldn't be a problem. I would just avoid drinking it at meal time or when you take your supplement.


----------



## lolalei3

ok have i managed to do it?? i figured out what a siggy is :happydance::happydance:
mmm why cant i open the link to my chart ok hang on....


----------



## lolalei3

Now?? hehe sorry guys am a bit slow! :blush:


----------



## Bean66

Yeah that works. Although you have done something not quite right as is says [/url? 

You're not slow. It really isn't that obvious if you've never done it before.

how are you today?


----------



## Tella

i can see your chart :) just a bit of lost text before your ticker


----------



## lolalei3

Thanks guys i think i've done it! phew! 

just reading your posts on the green tea thing v interesting
Tella- has af left you? also if you don't mind me asking i saw you have had ovarian drilling what is that? sorry if i'm being too nosy 
Bean- A break from :sex:?? why ever would you do that? :haha: how are the softcups? i've never used them but they do sound like a good idea!
28329- how great that you have all those pets! it sounds like my old house! friends used to come over just to play with my animals!

afm I have just spent all afternoon at my friends house googling over her newborn!! it was his first day home from hospital, his name is Riley and he is 6.1pounds and 52cm! then her pregnant cousin came over so yeaaaa hope some of it rubs off on me!! :haha:


----------



## Tella

Yeah im a bit worried about drinking it now, so im rather just gonna stick to EPO an RJ.

Yes she has left :happydance: it is done via Laparoscopy where they drill little holes in your ovaries to stimulate ovulation. I hardly O before it and so far i O every cycle even if it was by means of clomid. The success rate is quite high but it can take a few months to stabalize your system.


----------



## Bean66

Only a one night break :haha:. Will let you know how softcup 'insertion' goes tonight.

I've spent the last few days with babies. Hoping will rub off on me too. 3week old (Ernest/Ernie), 5month old (Arturo) and 7 month old (Elbie). Tried to get some tips on TTC bit think I'm more obsessive than them. Though one of them did Blood to Blood! Hardcore! Bd every single day from end of AF to next AF! Did work though! And I'm not sure I can handle 10 days in a row!

Nice sig lolalei.


----------



## lolalei3

Ooh i like this blood to blood idea! :haha: ok for a 28 day cycle but maybe not for a 35-50 day one :wacko:

Would like anyones opinion on this, i recently went to my doctor whom i've had since i was little. I have anxiety and it gets fairly unmanageable sometimes, i hyperventilate etc but not toooo bad really. I also have mild insomnia so...

I tell doctor that we are ttc and if the 4mg of Lorazapam he prescribes for me once per day is still ok, he says yes (as he hands me over 3 repeats! now that is 150 tablets!)

So i get a feeling he's wrong :nope:and go home to google Lorazapam side effects on ttc and developing fetus... woa!! birth defects you name it! so needless to say i was really shocked and have started to wean myself off them.

Do doctors even care about people anymore??? :shrug:thanks for letting me vent!:hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

Lolalei - is your doc a gyno? If not, he/she probably really didn't know side effects for babies. He/she was probably just going off adult side effect knowledge. who knows? :shrug: sorry but I have to defend some docs because I'm going back to school to study medicine soon and to become a doc myself. Although, there are some docs out there that are crooks. I would suggest getting a second opinion. Good luck, doll! :hugs:


----------



## lolalei3

Beauty2 said:


> Lolalei - is your doc a gyno? If not, he/she probably really didn't know side effects for babies. He/she was probably just going off adult side effect knowledge. who knows? :shrug: sorry but I have to defend some docs because I'm going back to school to study medicine soon and to become a doc myself. Although, there are some docs out there that are crooks. I would suggest getting a second opinion. Good luck, doll! :hugs:

No he is a GP, yea your probably right i just thought they should have at least some knowledge. I don't have an ob/gyn right now as we were told unless it takes longer than 6 to 12 months ttc or if we think something maybe wrong we don't need one, is this true?
GL on your studies hon! my dad is a retired Psyciatrist but don't really think i want to talk to him :blush:

I'm also trying to quit smoking... please no judgement as i am down to 6 per day from 15-20 so am doing well, but it does really play on my mind a lot! i will quit as soon as i get my bfp but friends tell me by then it will be too late i know but it's really hard! :cry:


----------



## Beauty2

Lolalei - Thanks!! :) I don't think that's true about the gyno because I have one and of course I'm not preggo. She's great! I need to switch, though, because we recently moved. 
Cigarettes are an addiction just like anything else. I'm addicted to food :haha: I think you are making GREAT process going from 15-20 to only 6 per day. That deserves a celebration!! 
:wohoo: :happydance: :yipee: :dance: :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee: :dance: 

I have cousins who smoke as well but they always manage to quit when they find out they're preggo. Sounds like a great mother to me! :thumbup: 
Anyhoo, I'll ramble on and on. And nobody wants that so; good luck this cycle. Find out about that medication. It's weird that I want to be a doc but I hate medication! :haha: Find out froma gyno if it's safe or not....the internet is not always accurate. :winkwink:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Okay! Hi everyone! I just spent a straight week reading this entire thread (crazy, I know) so I feel like I know everyone. So I'll dish out a bit about me!

Hubby and I are ttc #2 and we're trying SMEP this month. It's only cycle 4, but who wants to wait for a BFP right?

I'm on CD 9, and so far we're covered for CD 7 & 8. My cycles have been wonky since coming off BC. First cycle was 34 days, second was 32, and third was 29. So I'm trying this with the OPKs this month to hopefully catch the egg!




lolalei3 said:


> Would like anyones opinion on this, i recently went to my doctor whom i've had since i was little. I have anxiety and it gets fairly unmanageable sometimes, i hyperventilate etc but not toooo bad really. I also have mild insomnia so...
> 
> I tell doctor that we are ttc and if the 4mg of Lorazapam he prescribes for me once per day is still ok, he says yes (as he hands me over 3 repeats! now that is 150 tablets!)
> 
> So i get a feeling he's wrong :nope:and go home to google Lorazapam side effects on ttc and developing fetus... woa!! birth defects you name it! so needless to say i was really shocked and have started to wean myself off them.

*waves arms around* I'm a nurse! I will look in my big book of drugs for you!

Well!! Here goes my nursely spiel:
Lorazepam is pregnancy category D, which means it is likely to cause harm to a fetus in the first trimester of pregnancy. It has been found to cause neurodevelopmental defects, physical deformities, and heart defects. Apparently a big one is that it affects muscle tone and growth in the baby.
It _can_ be taken in the third trimester, *but* it has been found to cause withdrawls from the baby when it's been born.

As a nurse, _I_ would not take it. BUT, I am not a doctor, and cannot give you medical advice.

Best wishes!


----------



## Bean66

Afraid I disagree Beauty. I do agree that GPs can't know everything but to say it's fine when it's not or without advising that it's ok for now but to return when you get BFP is not. They should know which are contraindicated in pregnancy and if they arent sure they should look it up, that is what the BNF is for. This is a GPs job. Sorry if i'm ranting. Lolalei, In early pregnancy and with slow withdrawal it shouldn't be a prob so don't panic but go back and see your doc. Don't just stop the meds.

Sorry you suffer from anxiety. I'm generally a stress head but suffered from anxiety about 8 years ago. It's horrible. You are doing great with the smoking. Have you tried hyponotherapy? My friend is a GP and she only fully stopped when she got pregnant. Good luck with it.

Will be good to have doctors who don't rely on meds but the training will prob change that. How come medicine if you don't like Meds? If you don't mind me asking.


Edit: ignore early preg bit after what Buzzymomma said. I looked it up. Just said about withdrawal problems. Trust her though. But don't stop suddenly.


----------



## Bean66

Sorry welcome Buzzymomma! I read the whole trend too. It was like a mini drama!

Good luck catching that egg. I came of bcp in March. Looks like your cycles are regulating. I'd recommend temping and monitoring cervical position and mucus too.

Good luck!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Haha yes, it was definitely like a show! Thanks for the welcome!

I can't seem to get the hang of temping though, I always get up and start puttering around, then about 2 hours later I remember I was supposed to take my temperature :wacko:


----------



## 28329

Evening ladies. Sorry for my absence today, i'm suffering from them nasty migraines again! Got myself tucked up in bed watching some tv ready to sleep it off. Hope tomorrow brings me no headache and no duvet day! I haven't read what everyones had to say today but i will soon and then say what i have to say. Will catch up with you all tomorrow. Welcome buzzymomma. And good luck everyone.


----------



## Bean66

So far I've remembered but only been doing it for 10 days!! I take it when my OHs first alarm goes off at 6am, then fall back to sleep.

I'm on cd12. Your cycles look better than mine did. First cycle off was 58dats, then 36,32,54,28. Fingers crossed for thus month!

Which OPKs are you using?


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> Evening ladies. Sorry for my absence today, i'm suffering from them nasty migraines again! Got myself tucked up in bed watching some tv ready to sleep it off. Hope tomorrow brings me no headache and no duvet day! I haven't read what everyones had to say today but i will soon and then say what i have to say. Will catch up with you all tomorrow. Welcome buzzymomma. And good luck everyone.

Hope you feel better tomorrow. :hugs: Where do you get them? Front of head, back of head, behind eyes? Sounds weird but try putting a cold pack (frozen peas) wrapped in a towel on your head for about 10-20minutes. Hope it passes quickly.


----------



## 28329

They start behind my eyes then spread to my forehead, over the top of my head and then to the top of my neck. Hubby says they're known as crash helmet headaches. Don't know how much more i can take with them. I can't sleep, can't look after little one, can't stay awake and they bloody kill me!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Have you tried taking a muscle relaxant? Some people find those really effective for headaches and migraines! Hope it lets up for you soon.



Bean66 said:


> So far I've remembered but only been doing it for 10 days!! I take it when my OHs first alarm goes off at 6am, then fall back to sleep.
> 
> I'm on cd12. Your cycles look better than mine did. First cycle off was 58dats, then 36,32,54,28. Fingers crossed for thus month!
> 
> Which OPKs are you using?

I'm just using dollar store cheapies. I couldn't resist the $1.25 price tag :haha:


----------



## 28329

I have tried everything. When they started my GP gave me some pills that he swears by but they didn't work. He then doubled the dose and they worked! Think i'll have to go in tomorrow and see what he suggests. They started before we started ttc so dunno if the meds will have to change. Thank you ladies.


----------



## Bean66

With buzzymomma. There is a med called Syndol which has a muscle relaxant it in. But it dies knock you out and cam be addictive. Worth having in to help you sleep it off with bad ones. Not sure of preg interactions. Try the cold pack. On phone now and hopefully you'll feel better tomorrow but will send you some info which might help for the future. Also you could try massaging the muscles at the front of the neck, either side of the wind pipe. Turn your head to the left a little and drop the chin down, then massage (pinch between thumb and fingers) the muscle on the left. Repeat on the other side. Sorry if that makes no sense!

:hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

Bean66 said:


> Afraid I disagree Beauty. I do agree that GPs can't know everything but to say it's fine when it's not or without advising that it's ok for now but to return when you get BFP is not. They should know which are contraindicated in pregnancy and if they arent sure they should look it up, that is what the BNF is for. This is a GPs job. Sorry if i'm ranting. Lolalei, In early pregnancy and with slow withdrawal it shouldn't be a prob so don't panic but go back and see your doc. Don't just stop the meds.
> 
> Sorry you suffer from anxiety. I'm generally a stress head but suffered from anxiety about 8 years ago. It's horrible. You are doing great with the smoking. Have you tried hyponotherapy? My friend is a GP and she only fully stopped when she got pregnant. Good luck with it.
> 
> Will be good to have doctors who don't rely on meds but the training will prob change that. How come medicine if you don't like Meds? If you don't mind me asking.
> 
> 
> Edit: ignore early preg bit after what Buzzymomma said. I looked it up. Just said about withdrawal problems. Trust her though. But don't stop suddenly.

Bean - my reply was mostly directed to this quote "_Do doctors even care about people anymore??? _:shrug: _thanks for letting me vent!_ :hugs: " I wasn't defending her doc for giving her the wrong answer. I don't believe that was right. That was very irresponsible of her doc to do that, which is why I told her that she should get a second opinion. I feel as a doc if you don't know the answer then you should find out or direct the patient to a doc who does know, which is why I told her to visit a gyno. A OB/GYN deals with expecting mothers and prenatal care. I feel they would know best. 

I want to be a doc because I care about the well-being of people. I'd like to help those improve their health and their knowledge about their health. I would like to be one of those docs who provides medical care to those who can't afford it but need it. The medical field has always been an interest of mine and I've always wanted to be a doc since I was a little girl. I've just been redirected from my path and now I'm getting back on. I believe that medicine should be a "next" resort rather it's last or 2nd. I believe that our bodies (immune system) are equipped to handle a lot of illnesses, sicknesses, and injuries and think we should (sometimes) allow our bodies to try and handle it first before we take medication. However, in the instances that our bodies aren't able to handle it we should get medication or in those severe and/or very complicated situations.


----------



## 28329

I've tried syndol and it didn't work. I thought they was down to stress or hormones but i don't know now. They seem to appear around cd 2 then leave again just before i ovulate. Before i came of bc they started just before witch arrived and stuck around for 3 or more weeks. I'm sure the doctor can find the cause.


----------



## Bean66

Sorry wasn't ranting at you. Just annoys me. A GP should know the contraindications of a very common anti anxiety drug. More so than a gyn specialist. In the UK anyway. Do you have GPs like we do?

It's weird. I'm in healthcare for the same reasons you are but for the same reasons I didn't want to do medicine. I think medicine should be a last resort in most cases, not cancer etc. But I have just never understood the orthodox reasoning of treating symptoms not cause. Don't get me wrong I respect doctors and one of my best friends is one. I am a true believer that one can heal oneself with a prod in the right direction, but there are times when convention medication is needed, either in combination or on its own. I am an Osteopath, we believe that we all have an innate healing capacity and that structure governs function and may other things. I think it'd be great if we could all work together to form a complete health care system. Again i'm not trying to put medicine down it is very important but it has it's faults.

I do wholeheartedly wish you the best of luck and think the medical profession needs more people like you.


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> I've tried syndol and it didn't work. I thought they was down to stress or hormones but i don't know now. They seem to appear around cd 2 then leave again just before i ovulate. Before i came of bc they started just before witch arrived and stuck around for 3 or more weeks. I'm sure the doctor can find the cause.

Unfortunately HAs are hard to deal with. I suffered really bad headaches, hide under the covers but not migraine type, for 8 years. Usually intense facial pain. Gave me a special interest in HAs. Your best bet it to note down HA with your chart to determine if hormone related. Eye pain with forehead and back of head sounds stress and/neck related (crevicogenic). Try the cold pack. Also these kind of HA can be triggered but irregular eating. Usually not eating for over 4 hours then having something which increases blood sugar quickly. You then get a blood sugar drop and a massive headache. 

You have my sympathy. Thankfully mine stopped within year of stopping studying.


----------



## lolalei3

Thank you everyone for your imput, i really appreciate it :hugs: yes very controversial stuff, what a great discussion i wish i was awake!! 

I will definitely revisit the doctor, (i have two, a man and a lady) this time i will see my lady doctor and get her opinion. I'm sure it will just be a case of trying to find the lowest dosage possible and maybe taken in small doses rather than all at once as i don't think i want to stop them altogether! :nope: 

Thank you so much Beauty for being so supportive with the quitting smoking, when i tell people they just go 'well you really should have already quit!' duh! i know this so it gets annoying, thanks for believing in me! :hugs: and i know in my heart i WILL quit!! :happydance:

Welcome Buzzymomma, and thank you too for your imput :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Morning all.

28329 - how's your head today? Better I hope.

Beauty - sorry if I seemed argumentative or offended you. :hugs: I didn't mean too. I am so impressed that you are going to study Medicine and have a baby and already have children to look after. Full respect. How is the TWW going? Quick I hope. 

Lolalei - the docs will definitely be able to help you. Good luck with the smoking.

So I tried the softcup. It was easy to get in and out. Bit it was a little strange. Fingers crossed it works! So my temps are stable which I presume is a good thing? But if o have a drink they increase. Does this happen to everyone? Only had one large glass of red last night but my temp was way higher this am. Should I discard the high ones or just leave be?

Hope you are all having a nice weekend.


----------



## Beauty2

Oh, Beanie, I didn't take offense to that AT ALL!!! I am a passionate debater...I can't help it :shrug: but we are still and always will be the best of TTC buds :friends: Osteopath...oh, it makes so much sense now! I'd just like to say to you and Buzzymomma (and all others in the medicial industry) Thanks so much for your service!!! People like you make this world better! :hugs: I don't think we have GP's here. We have similar physicians called "Family doctors" or a "Family Practice" but I don't believe it's the same. Correct me if I'm wrong anyone :) 

Thanks for the well wishes, Bean! 2WW is going by so fast actually. I don't even think about it, which is a first for me. How are you getting on? I see you're getting close to Ov. I hope you catch that eggy! 

Lolalei - you CAN quit! It's hard but I definitely believe you can do it!!! Good luck, doll!!!! :thumbup:

Welcome, Buzzymomma!!! I hope you like it so far. Hope we didn't scare you off :haha:


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Beauty. I like to debate too! Good for diagnostic thinking! Glad TWW us going quick. Will stop reminding you of it! Really hope it's your month! 

Not sure when I'll ovulate. Last month ov'd cd18. On cd13 today but cycles aren't regular. CP getting higher though, doing OPKs so we'll see. 

Hey everyone else


----------



## lolalei3

Beauty- appreciate the vote of confidence! glad the tww is passing quickly
28329- hope your headaches better hon :flower:
Bean- Good luck trying to catch that egg!! you said you o'd on cd18 is that a long cycle for you? 

afm- I o'd on cd28 last cycle (1st off bc pills, this cycle will be 2nd) from the more i read and look at charts my o date should get shorter with each month off bc, am i correct? as i know everyones different.


----------



## Bean66

Last month was the first I did OPKs had positive cd18 so expected 31-32day cycle. But it was 28day. Before that, from my withdrawal bleed I'd had a 58, 36, 32, 54 day cycle. Blame 54 day cycle on long haul flight. Don't know when I ovulated on the previous cycles. Now temping and using OPKs so hopefully will get more of an idea what is going on. Ideally I'll get my BFP!! I was on BCP for 12 1/2years none stop before I stopped. I'd only had a period for 4 years before that. Crazy really. Wish I'd stopped years ago.

Lolalei, yes your cycles 'should' get shorter. Just ovulating is a great thing. You're doing good.


----------



## mnjhowell

I just wanted to tell all you SMEP ladies that my last cycle I used this to the T and got my BFP!! I am now a firm believer in the sperm meets the egg plan!! Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Beauty2

YAY!!!! Congratulations, Mnjhowell!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :happydance: :happydance: H&H 9 months to you and baby!!!!


----------



## Tella

28329 > Hope you feeling better! I also get bad migranes, hate them! I found Migril to work for me but I'm usually scared to take then.

Lolalei > good luck with stopping, DH and I gave up last year April, but it was very difficult but worth it. Decreasing the no of smokes daily helps a lot when u wanna quit. 

Cant believe ur doc said it is ok, atleast we have a few "medically" inclined people to help us out :D

Mnjhowell > Congrtas!!! H&H 9 months!!!

Good luck to all the girls in the SMEP already, theones that are about to start and the girls in TWW its not much longer till u get ur BFP

AFM > I'm cd7, so I start tomorrow :happydance: Soy is done, not to many side effects so I'm happy!


----------



## 28329

Hey ladies. Head is a little better but to top it off i've gone and caught a chest infection. Does my asthma no good! Cd 7 today. Started smep last night. Would've started sooner but witch stuck around until cd 5 this cycle. Grrr. I'll be about for a chat when i'm feeling better. Got a nasty fever too so temping is out of the question this month! Not a great week for me so far huh? Never mind. Hope everyone is well. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Bean66

28329 - :hugs: Hope you feel better soon. x


----------



## Angel Thorne

Is it too late to join this thread?
I've been trying for just over a year .. (& 2 years before that .. )
:)


----------



## lolalei3

Evening ladies! I am feeling very confident about all our bfp's this month! I love this thread you are all great! :flower:

Bean- Quick get :sex: if you haven't already and catch that egg!! its O day!

Beauty- any symptoms? 

Tella- cycle buddy! i'm cd6! are you using opks this cycle? when will you start?

28329- chest infections and asthma i have been plagued by them my whole life! not a fun thing to go through, i imagine you have ventolin etc? Betadine antiseptic throat gargle is very good i swear by it!. 

afm cd6 and :witch::af: packed her bags for good yesterday! starting opks on cd10 and Preseed for the first time!:mail:!! I hope this cycle is shorter!!
also quick question on soy, does it shorten cycles? soy isoflaven is it and is it a powder?


----------



## Tella

lolalei3 said:


> Evening ladies! I am feeling very confident about all our bfp's this month! I love this thread you are all great! :flower:
> 
> Bean- Quick get :sex: if you haven't already and catch that egg!! its O day!
> 
> Beauty- any symptoms?
> 
> Tella- cycle buddy! i'm cd6! are you using opks this cycle? when will you start?
> 
> 28329- chest infections and asthma i have been plagued by them my whole life! not a fun thing to go through, i imagine you have ventolin etc? Betadine antiseptic throat gargle is very good i swear by it!.
> 
> afm cd6 and :witch::af: packed her bags for good yesterday! starting opks on cd10 and Preseed for the first time!:mail:!! I hope this cycle is shorter!!
> also quick question on soy, does it shorten cycles? soy isoflaven is it and is it a powder?

Yes, we defintely are cycle buddies :) I'm starting SMEP tonight :happydance: I've managed to get the buy in from hubby :happydance: 

I'm gonna start on CD10, don't want to start to early for false + due to soy. 

Soy Iso is a pill most of the time that does the same as Clomid, most times ur cycles shorten and you O earlier, like CD15/16 for me instaed of 25 :D


----------



## MrsMM24

Well, Hi Ladies, I am back.... Been gone since thrusday. Doc gave me some grrrreat meds, all safe for TTC as my doc is very aware we are trying. They take longer to work though because they aren't as strong. Sooo....

BEAN, so glad that you practiced with the softcup, I really am a big fan as I got bfps from them before. I do the green tea as well (in my journal) but I actually take folic acid as well along with the prenatal. I had PLENTY of honey with all the hot tea I have been drinking, I don't use sugar so honey is my sweetner.

TELLA, yay for possible OV soon.

BUZZYMOMMA :wave: welcome, sooo impressed you read the whole thread. :haha:

28329, I hope that the migraines have gone and stay away Hun :hugs:

CONGRATS MNJHOWELL :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!! 2nd day updating chart after being sick. Feeling sooo much better today and hoping this SMEP is working. Lines getting pinker on the ICs, I am sure OV is very near!! SMEP continues, another donation tomorrow, Wed, and Fri! Then.... I wait, starting to test on the 28th until pink lines show!! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## Beauty2

lolalei3 said:


> Evening ladies! I am feeling very confident about all our bfp's this month! I love this thread you are all great! :flower:
> 
> Bean- Quick get :sex: if you haven't already and catch that egg!! its O day!
> 
> Beauty- any symptoms?
> 
> Tella- cycle buddy! i'm cd6! are you using opks this cycle? when will you start?
> 
> 28329- chest infections and asthma i have been plagued by them my whole life! not a fun thing to go through, i imagine you have ventolin etc? Betadine antiseptic throat gargle is very good i swear by it!.
> 
> afm cd6 and :witch::af: packed her bags for good yesterday! starting opks on cd10 and Preseed for the first time!:mail:!! I hope this cycle is shorter!!
> also quick question on soy, does it shorten cycles? soy isoflaven is it and is it a powder?

It's 6dpo and I'm not really having many symptoms. Or maybe I'm just not looking into them as previous cycles :shrug: the only thing that really stands out to me is I had a pulling sensation near my belly button for about 2 mins. It was really weird. I'm not going to claim it as a symptom because I've had all the symptoms the past 3 cycles and no bfp. So we'll see what happens. 

How was your weekend, ladies?


----------



## Beauty2

*28329 * Hey ladybug!! Glad youre feeling better, doll!! Welcome to my world with 5 days of AF.ugh! Now, on to SMEP! YAY!! Good luck this cycle! FXD! :dust: 

*Lolalei * glad the witch finally left. Ugh! I hate her! I hope soy works for you this cycle and you get your bfp!! And I hope you get that whole meds situation straighten out. Thats got to be stressful. Good luck this cycle and FXD!!! :dust:

*Bean * I hope the OPKs and temping works out for you this cycle. Im glad your cycles are getting shorter. Hopefully they stay that way. Good luck this cycle!! FXD!! :dust: 

*Buzzymomma * Hows it going so far? Hows temping working out for you? Any sign of OV yet? FXD!! :dust: 

*Tella * good luck with SMEP this cycle. I hope soy works out well for you and you get that beautiful bfp!! FXD!! :dust:

*Angel Throne * Welcome!! I hope SMEP works for you this cycle! So sorry youve been trying for so long with no resultugh!! :hugs: Im sure youll get that bfp soon! Good luck this cycle!! FXD!! :dust: 

*MrsMM24 * glad youre feeling better. Now you can continue to temp and do SMEP. I hope you catch that eggy! Im feeling good about you trying SMEP this cycle. Good luck and FXD!! :dust: 

Hope everyone had a great weekend!! Back to work for me on Monday :sad2:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Ah you ladies are all so nice! 
I'm really glad I could help with the medical question... If anyone ever wants to ask anything, I'd love to help out! Anything I don't know, I have tonnes of reference books around the house!

Beauty, temping is not going so good. My daughter stole my thermometer and no idea where she put it! OPKs say nothings up yet though! On CD11 now, covered for CD7, 8, and 10! So far so good. Also gonna try soft cups when I get a positive opk! 
You seem to be really relaxed this cycle (compared to all the stalking I've done lol) how's that going for you?


----------



## Bean66

Morning all.

Back to week time so will be on here more.

Welcome Angel. Always nice to have new ladies. Good luck

Beauty - Keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Hey MrsMM - Glad you are feeling better. Yeah I'm really getting in to my tea. Helping keep my fluids up. I'm not good at drinking water.

Buzzymomma - Good luck catching that egg. When do you usually ovulate?

28329 - How are you feeling? Have some honey and cinnamon. Should help the chest and apparently good for fertility. 

Tella - Hope the soya works for you this cycle. Happy bding.

Lolalei - Yay to witch leaving. Hope the soya helps you. Are you trying anything else new this cycle.

Congrates MNJHOWELL - H&H 9 months. Thanks for letting us know!

AFM - Is it weird that I'm liking the softcups? So good not having to worry about leakage or wet patchs :haha:. Temping going well until I have a drink :blush: Naughty me! Make my temp shoot up. I have discarded these temps. My ticker is inaccurate. Haven't Ov'd yet but hoping to in the next few days.

Right gonna be late for work. Have a good day all


----------



## Tella

Beauty > Thanks, I hope so too. and with SMEP it has to be successful :D

Bean66 > I don&#8217;t think it is, it just makes the afterwards easier as I always feel awkward lying down for 30min, no cuddling nothing :(

AFM > CD8, cant wait for hubby to get home!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beauty2

*Buzzymomma *- Hehehe :haha: I guess I'm relaxed because I've been let down enough (3 times) and each time I just KNEW i was preggo....WRONG! So instead of being let down this cycle I'll just take it for what it is. Whatever happens, happens. 
I'm sorry temping is not going well for you. You definitely have to keep it on your mind to get in the hang of it. Unfortunately, I'm a light sleeper so a few mornings I've heard noises and I just up. It's about 3:47a, I'm supposed to temp at 5:30a so; I jump and run to my daughter's run to make sure she's okay, come back to bed and I'm like, "Crap! My temp is going to be screwed up." I've done that a few times last week. It happen this morning and now there's a huge dip...looks like implantation dip but I don't believe. I don't really think my temps are very accurate...but we'll see :) 

*Bean *- hehe, you're so funny about the temps. Hopefully FF will still get an accurate read for you this cycle. I'm sure i have FF all confused this cycle. Hopefully next cycle will bring a more accurate chart. I'm glad softcups are working out for you. I'm a big sissy when it comes to those. Might have to try them next cycle, though.


----------



## 28329

Hey ladies. Well last night i felt awful. Heating was on really high and i was still shivering under a feather duvet, hubby said it was hot. Then the next minute i was so so hot! When i got home from dropping little one at school i went to sleep for 3 more hours. Feeling a little better but not right yet. Although migraine has disappeared so it's a sign that ovulation is on it's way. Strange. Thank you all for caring. Cd 8 so once little one is in bed sleeping we'll be on the smep train! I'll be out of wack with this cycle, wont know when i ovulate because i'm not temping. So i'll have to trust the opk's! Good luck everyone, lets see some more flashies.


----------



## lolalei3

Hello lovely ladies hope everyone is well tonight!

Bean- hope you catch that egg! great that the softcups are working well for you! are you using preseed also?

Tella- g'day cycle buddy, it's hard waiting for O but also a little exciting i find! btw not using soy just wanted to know what it was! 

Buzzymomma- hey! welcome, cd11 hope you are bd like crazy! do you have short or long cycles, and what will you be using apart from opk's this month?

Beauty- Is the symptom spotting going well? hehe i know we try not too but it's not like you can ignore your body! Well i try but to no avail! :shrug:Hope you catch that egg hon! 

28329- sounds awful hope your feeling better now! your my cycle buddy too as im cd7 your 8!! Gooo SMEP!!

MrsM- Gl and f'x you catch that egg! glad your feeling better!

Afm I am on cd7 tomorrow start opks on the cd10 then Bd like crazy till i see that positive! and more after too! I will be using preseed for the first time and very excited!

Dp and i have spent all week getting our house ready for Dp 36th birthday on saturday night!, bit hectic as we have had to spring clean the whole inside and outside it is an old house and gardens need lots of work after the long winter we have just had! i pulled out weeds taller than me!!


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies!! 

I hope everyone has been doing well!! 

I have had an extremely busy week last week, and I will be having another this week.:wacko: So I don't know how often I will be able to pop on here. I am still waiting.. I'm having bloating, sore boobs, fatigue ( may be because of the busy week ), gas, the usual suspects.. I did have some cramps 4DPO-7DPO.. :shrug: Hopefully this week will go quickly, my niece is flying down for a visit (she's 12) so she should keep me busy!! and if :witch: doesn't show I will test this Sat/Sunday.. I tested yesterday and it was neg.. I know it was early.. I won't be late until this weekend.. but I'm a POAS addict and I couldn't help it :haha:


----------



## Angel Thorne

Wow .. Huge Thanks for the warm welcome & words of encouragement .. :)

Makes me feel all fuzzy inside  :happydance:

:hugs:
Good luck everyone ..


----------



## Beauty2

FXD for you Wantabby!! We miss you! Thanks for popping in. :hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

Okay, ladies, let's talk caffeine. Does it hurt your chances of getting preggers?


----------



## wantabby

Beauty2 said:


> FXD for you Wantabby!! We miss you! Thanks for popping in. :hugs:

Thank you!! I will be sure to let you know if anything interesting happens!! :thumbup:

&& I cut out caffeine two months ago.. I decided it wasn't worth the risk of increasing infertility, and I've read it is best to cut it out when pregg, because baby can't break it down and it's not good for them..


----------



## Beauty2

Okay, so how about caffeine free sodas. Are they okay or are they lying to me about it being "caffeine free"? I'm drinking one now is why I asked :haha:


----------



## wantabby

I haven't even thought to investigate them.. :haha: I have been drinking them and just trusting the "caffeine free" label.. I will look into that..


----------



## Beauty2

28329 - :hugs: so sorry you're still sick, doll :hugs: I miss your insight on here :sad1: I hope you feel better soon. But I hope you being sick will breakdown your immune system just enough for the :spermy: to make their way up the tube and fertilize that eggy!! :thumbup: I've seen "The Great Sperm Race" WAY too many times :haha: 

Get well soon! And I hope it's a relaxing bd tonight.


----------



## Beauty2

Wantabby - as a read your post I take another gulp of my so-called "caffeine free" soda. They better be what the label says or I'm kicking some butt :trouble:


----------



## wantabby

Beauty2 said:


> Wantabby - as a read your post I take another gulp of my so-called "caffeine free" soda. They better be what the label says or I'm kicking some butt :trouble:

Lol!! Well I looked it up.. and from what I'm reading it's perfectly caffeine free!! I read it that caffeine is added to normal sodas because it isn't a naturally occuring ingredient used to make soda, unlike tea which has naturally occuring caffeine.. It also says that most orange or other "fruit" flavored sodas don't contain caffeine either.. :thumbup:


----------



## 28329

Thank you beauty. I'm defo getting better but it will be a while before i'm 100%. I'll be here daily now with my crazy words of wisdom. I hope your tww is going nice and fast for you and i can't wait for your exciting news soon. I feel excited for you this cycle, i have a very good feeling!


----------



## Beauty2

Wantabby - Thanks for researching that! You're awesome!! Now can drink our "caffeine free" sodas in peace :drunk: 

28329 - I surely hope I get some good news this cycle but if not, I'm still enjoying the knowledge I'm getting from this process. OH says I'll be a Fertility Specialist when this is all over. :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

BEAUTY, Thanks! I actually missed charting and all the things with it :haha: And as WANTABBY said, the fruit flavored are caffiene free, I prefer ginger ale and the green tea ginger ale (two birds with one stone). Never big on sodas so I am cleared. Caffiene doesn't prevent PG but it makes it alittle more difficult.

BEAN, Glad the tea is helping you and helping with liquids, I love my tea. And noooo it isn't weird to like the softcups... I too LOVE them.... :hahaa:

LOLA, YAY for starting the OPKs, it is only a matter of time now for OV!

WANTABBY, GL with testing.... FXD! :dust:

28329, I sure hope you get to feeling better soon Hun! :hugs: :flower:

:wave: again ANGEL and GL! :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay! Feeling soooo much better!! Chart is coming together just as I hoped even after being sick for those few days, FF even took care of it as I indicated that I had a fever. Sure hope the SMEP is working well. We have just finished a donation about 3 hours ago.... FXD! OPK looked almost dark as the control this morning, hoping this evening it will indicate OV! I am sure OV is very near by no more than a day!! SMEP continues, another donation Wed and Fri! Then.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## Bean66

Good evening.

Hey Wantabby - Nice to 'see' you. Got my fingers crossed for you and Beauty. Hoping you ladies are going to be the first of a long line of flashing BFP's.

Lolalei - Hope it was a fun party. 

I don't drink soda usually but caffeine free ones should be caffeine free. I do like the idea of green tea ginger ale though. Got this article this morning if any of you are interested re:caffeine and fertility.

I am drinking a little in either green tea or the odd coffee treat but way below the recommended limits and usually a good 5 hours before bding.

28329 and MrsMM glad you guys are feeling better esp as it's bd time. 

Happy Bding MrsMM - hope you caught that egg.

AFM - Negative OPK but definitely getting closer to Ov. Gonna test again later and prob 3 times tomorrow - I have a short surge, well I did last month. CP is high and CM is EWCM/watery. Bd'd yesterday and will again tonight and prob everyday until my temp rise. Not strictly SMEPing but I think day before + is a good day to BD esp as I think I ov quite quickly after +. Gonna have my temps to confirm this month.

Sorry i think I'm rambling. Good luck everyone.


----------



## lemondrops

I miscarried my twins on Wednesday after getting pregnant with the first month on SMEP so we'll be joining again in a few weeks and hoping for a stickier bean/beans this time :(


----------



## Bean66

Oh Lemondrops I am so so sorry. :hugs: Stick around we'll be your buddies. :hugs:


----------



## 28329

I am so sorry to hear that lemondrops. You have plenty of ladies here for support :hugs:


----------



## Tella

lolalei > hi buddy :hugs: I hate CD1-7, then it starts becoming fun again!!! So CD8 - 20 im good with and then the rest is terrible to wait out. But this month it is gonna be different as im gonna be getting a +!!! fx'd

Are you gonna use preseed from CD8 or only after + OPK? Good luck with the cleaning, know how your feel, had to do it for my DH birthday in September.

wantabby > good luck with this week it sounds hectic, hope those signs are good ones!

Beauty > im trying to avoid anything that has caffeine in it, the only problem is that chocolate has in it and that is my death at the moment.

28329 > How you feeling girl ? :flower: did you start with SMEP last night?

MrsMM > Welcome back good to see your back in full health again. Good luck with the last stretch of SMEP, hope you catch that eggy!!!!

Bean > Good luck with OPK's hope you get a nice strong + soon. And have fun BDing, the more the better!

Lemondrops > Im so sorry to hear that! :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow:
Hope SMEP works the first time around again for you!!!! Cant wait to have you apart of a circle of buddies :hugs:

AFM > Im CD9, started SMEP last night and can wait to continue with it and get a positive result. I just want to find out from the ladies that use preseed or equivalent, from which day do you start using it?


----------



## lolalei3

Tella- Yay for 8 to 20! hopefully i O before that! :haha: cd29 last month! ahhh! but bc pills will do that! I will start using the preseed prob cd10 along with the opks (just to make sure!) as am pretty sure i will O earlier this cycle as its now 2months off bc. Have you tried preseed yet? or are you doing the mailbox shuffle!! :mail:

Beauty- I drink one cup (one teaspoon of instant coffee) every morning :coffee: and apparantly that is ok so long as it's under a certain daily amount which im sure you have no doubt googled by now!! and as it's nowhere near bd time for me (we are pm people! :haha: i think it's ok. :thumbup:

MrsM- Hope they have some strong swimmers in this round of donors!! do you have to go to a clinic to do that or can you do it at home? 

Bean- All ready for some serious bd i hope! waiting to o... oh what a pain in the ar*# :haha:
haven't had the party yet but thanks!

Wanabby- Welcome back Gl and fx for your bfp! 

Oh Lemondrops, so sorry for your loss. I know nothing anyone can say or do will bring them back but just know your time will come again. :hugs:

afm nothing really to report just waiting to O.... Ohhhhh how annoying is this waiting game, every part of ttc is waiting!! even the supposedly 'fun parts' on cd 8 tomorrow start opks and preseed cd10


----------



## 28329

To be honest tella i'm not feeling great. My asthma wont quit and it's really getting me down. Off to doctors later. I know they'll wanna put me on steroids. Started smep on cd 6 so have got 2 sessions in so far. I done 2 opk's today, bought some i've never used so dipped my usual into my pee then dipped the new one into the same pee. My usual is not positive but is getting close as where the new one is positive. I'm only cd 9! Don't know what one to beleive. I've been holding my pee for 3 hours so may go do one of each again and see what they bring me!


----------



## Bean66

hey hey ladies.

MrsMM - How did I not realise you were in a same sex relationship (never looked at your photo properly) and using donor sperm. Only realised when I was reading some of the softcup tread. Stoopid me. Doh! :dohh: Do you get to choose a donor? You must need a lot of donations for SMEPing. Think it's fantastic. Do you get to do some fun stuff too on bd days? Hope so! (Sorry such a personal question).

28329 - Sorry your Asthma is bad. Impressed you're keeping up with SMEP!

Lolalei - Hate waiting to O. Though at least the fun stuff starts at day 8. My first cycles off the pill were 58, 36, 32, 54 (don't fly), 28! Hopefully your cycles are returning to normal and you wont have to wait too long.

Wantabby and Beauty - Fingers crossed for you. 

Buzzymomma - Happy bding.

Angel - What day are you on?

So I'm cd16 today. Got green light from FF yesterday but no +OPK yet. Struggling to hold pee for long and tempted to pee on a stick every time I go (very short surge last cycle). We bded last night as I thought I'd get a + today. So we're just gonna bd every night until my temp rise.

Anyone else find their sleep is affected by thinking far too much about TTC. In fact some of you ladies were in my restless dreams.


----------



## Beauty2

So sorry to hear about your loss, Lemondrops! :hugs: I'm glad to see you're in positive spirits, though. You hang in there. You'll get a sticky bean soon! Good luck!! FXD!! :dust:


----------



## Beauty2

28329 - I'm so sorry you're still not feeling well. I have asthma too so I know how you must feel :hugs: I hope you get better soon. Keep us posted pleeease!

Get well soon, doll!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

LEMONDROPS :hugs: I am so sorry to hear your news! :hugs: My thoughts, and prayers go out to you!

28329, :hugs: hope the asthma eases up on you some. I know it is a pain! 
LOLA, I suuuure hope there are some strong swimmers too! FXD! We have been successful in the past. We use the clinic, but also at home. GL with the OV!!! YAY!
TELLA, I use the preseed 20-30 mins before the insertion of the softcup (contains donations).
LOL BEAN :haha: Yes, I have a lovely wife! You read the journal so I assume you know we have been together fooorever! :haha: Anyway, yes, we do get to choose a donor! We typically use a donor clinic and have vials to match DD, but this time, we are trying SMEP so we have more than one donor. We are doing at home and at the clinic as the clinic will only cover 2 vials (early morning after +OPK and next day) We won't ever really know which is the one that caught the egg as the donors are very similiar... As for personal question and fun stuff...YEEESSS we do!!! :haha: It is quite fun and kind of takes the focus off the fact that we just use "donations" :haha:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Chart is coming together just as I hoped even after being sick, OV looks to be around the corner and "donations" are just about complete. Sure hope the SMEP is working well. OPK looked almost dark as the control this morning as it did yesterday morning and last night, hoping tomorrow with a temp shift, it will indicate OV! I am sure OV is very near by no more than a day!! SMEP continues, another donation Wed and Fri! Then.... I wait.... I "plan" NOT to SS this cycle, decreased it last cycle so maybe I will decrease it more this cycle if I SS at all. GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## Beauty2

*Tella *- I used preseed everytime we bd'ed starting on CD8. I also started testing my opk's twice a day starting on CD8 until I got a confirmed Ov date on FF at 3dpo. I hope you catch that eggy!!! Good luck!

*Lolalei *- yes, TTCing is all about hurry up and wait! Ugh!! YAY! Tomorrow is the big day you can get started. :yipee: Good luck!! 

*Bean *- CD16 Whohoo!! :wohoo: Ov getting closer! YAY!! Good luck, doll!! 

*MrsMM24 *- YAY!! To Ov getting closer!! I'm glad your chart is coming together despite the fact that you were sick. But you are the charting pro! :thumbup: so that's to be expected. I hope SMEP gets you that well deserved bfp!! Good luck, lady!!! 

*Wantabby *- Any news? Symptoms? BFP??????????? FXD for you hun!!! 

*Buzzymomma, Lemondrops, and Angel Throne* - How are you, ladies? Any updates?


----------



## Buzzymomma

Hello again ladies!

Today is CD13... no baby dancing last night because I was mad at hubby lol

Here's my OPK for today... What do you guys think?
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v252/xXbLueyXx/IMG_2872.jpg

Also a slight dip in temp today, and plenty of EWCM.


----------



## Bean66

Chart's looking good Beauty.

Buzzymomma - don't think that's a positive yet. Keep bding!

MrsMM - posted on your journal. Me and DH have been together along tine too. 13years on the 5th November! We are 30 and 31 too. Will look at your chart in a min.

Tella - we used conceive from day10. Just a little on him and then in the softcup.

Wantabby - think you said you've got a busy week. Hope it's helping make the TWW go quickly.

28329 - hope you're feeling better.

Lolalei - happy smeping!!

AFM - still no positive OPK - bd'd again last night. Poor husband thought he had the night off but was very willing once I told him otherwise. Until I got an unexplained fit of giggles, I just couldn't stop. Everytime we carried on I burst out laughing, tears laughing. Have no idea why. Put poor DH off a little but we got there!:haha:

Still haven't ovulated. CD17 today. Last month +OPK on cd18. Was really hoping for earlier Ov this month as LP was shortish last month. Anyway I'm now panicking that the EPO is causing it. Could that cause me to Ov late and shorten my LP or am I just being a worrier?


----------



## Tella

28329 > What did the doc say? Hope there is no need for steriods!!!! Im starting OPK today, so hoping to get a + by the weekend.

lolalei >mailbox shuffle :rofl: I used it a little bit last cycle, but DH was drunk on O night so I don&#8217;t think it helped much. The poor :spermy:'s was most probably also drunk and passed out. :haha: Gonna start using it tonight. Yay CD10 next night for BD :D 

Bean > Im also very restless at night, wake up at 5:00 and then I have to take my temp, but I normally only wake up at 7:00 but it is to short in between. So im gonna start a second chart with adjusted temps and see which one works. It is crazy!!!! Good luck with OPK's I don&#8217;t like them much, but atleast they help.

:rofl: I hate those giggles, I also get them every now and then. Ive read that EPO can delay O by a day or two but nothing on any effects on LP.

MrsMM > Is it better to insert the preseed 30min before instead of like minutes before? Im only getting my softcups in 3 weeks time so it wont be in time for this cycle. 

Beauty > the dreaded wait is almost over for you :D cant wait for a BFP!!!!

Buzzymomma > I will take that as a + (if the left line is the T line), and EWCM is all good, happy bding tonight. I would say kiss and make up and get on with it&#8230;haha

AFM > CD10, my temps are crazy. This morning it is VERY low, don&#8217;t know what to take from it. My saliva microscope is showing ferning and I think it is full but it is very early. Will start with OPK's today, I just hope the Soy is not gonna give me false positives.


----------



## Bean66

Ok i'm an apprehensive/worrying mood, sorry. Are my temps ok? They are very low compared to others. I chart in Celsius but you can change it to F. Still worried that the EPO has delayed my ovulation and therefore shortening my LP. But last month may have been a fluke short month. Hate not knowing. Decided to BD everyday until temp rise. But with the way things are going I'm worried we'll lose stamina and miss an important day. Heading to my brothers and SIL with my parents on Saturday. Hoping I've Ov'd by then!

Tella - Yay CD10 . Have fun!!

Busymomma - Yeah if the test line is left is def positive.

Going to be one of those days. Thankfully I have a day off and spending it with two friends and their babies, 4 weeks and 5 months! Yesterday I visited a friend and her 5day old baby. So beautiful.


----------



## 28329

Good morning ladies. Well, doctor has put me on antibiotics and steroids. Wasn't happy with her though because when she mentioned steroids i asked if they was ok when ttc. All she said is 'are you pregnant' when i said no she just shrugged and printed out the prescription! My asthma is far from controld so i think i'll be on stronger medication for it. Cd 10 today. I'm not feeling up to it but baby dance day. Being ill has made me loose my mojo but a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do! Hubby is loosing faith, thinks there's something majorly wrong with him and that's why i'm not pregnant yet. 4 months isn't a long time to be trying, it could take us a while longer but we're getting closer. How is everyone today? I'm sat at a bus stop freezing cold with little one having a tantrum!


----------



## 28329

Bean, stop worrying. If you start to worry and panic you will delay ovulation. Your body will do what's natural hun. :hugs: i know this ttc thing is stressfull but try to chill out. Your chart looks fine, temps are sitting nicely where they are, no problems there. Good luck to you, i hope you get your + opk soon and you catch that eggy. Good luck.


----------



## Tella

Bean66 said:


> Ok i'm an apprehensive/worrying mood, sorry. Are my temps ok? They are very low compared to others. I chart in Celsius but you can change it to F. Still worried that the EPO has delayed my ovulation and therefore shortening my LP. But last month may have been a fluke short month. Hate not knowing. Decided to BD everyday until temp rise. But with the way things are going I'm worried we'll lose stamina and miss an important day. Heading to my brothers and SIL with my parents on Saturday. Hoping I've Ov'd by then!
> 
> Tella - Yay CD10 . Have fun!!
> 
> Busymomma - Yeah if the test line is left is def positive.
> 
> Going to be one of those days. Thankfully I have a day off and spending it with two friends and their babies, 4 weeks and 5 months! Yesterday I visited a friend and her 5day old baby. So beautiful.

My temps are also lower this month that wat it was last month. I think it has alot to do wiht the seasons and how our bodies adjust to the temperature change in the enviroment. Relax and dont stress to much, you just gonna delay O like 28329 said! :hugs: Enjoy the day with the friends and little ones.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks guys. Taking a chill pill (not really a psychological one).

28329 - Boo to steroids and Ab's. Blooming cold today isn't it!


----------



## Tella

28329 said:


> Good morning ladies. Well, doctor has put me on antibiotics and steroids. Wasn't happy with her though because when she mentioned steroids i asked if they was ok when ttc. All she said is 'are you pregnant' when i said no she just shrugged and printed out the prescription! My asthma is far from controld so i think i'll be on stronger medication for it. Cd 10 today. I'm not feeling up to it but baby dance day. Being ill has made me loose my mojo but a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do! Hubby is loosing faith, thinks there's something majorly wrong with him and that's why i'm not pregnant yet. 4 months isn't a long time to be trying, it could take us a while longer but we're getting closer. How is everyone today? I'm sat at a bus stop freezing cold with little one having a tantrum!

Hope you have warmed up by now!!!!!

I know exactly how you feel when doctors say that, it is almost a look of wishful thinking that they give you when you tell them that you are TTC. I had the same with a dentist about 2 cycles ago. And she just gave me 2 types of antibiotics and told me that in the first two weeks after conception the egg is self sustainable and the anti's wont do anything to it. If i had a choice i would not have taken them but it was major tooth extraction so i had no choice :(

Just try and take a probiotic wiht it to try and keep balance on the hormones side. Hope they work quickly and that the ashma starts behaving.

Good luck with BD, its never fun to BD when sick, so you have all my sympathy.

Also good luck with hubby, have you explained the fertile window etc to him so he understands why it can take longer than expected? I tried with mine, so far it has helped. I just really pray that he can keep up with SMEP.

:dust::kiss::dust::kiss::dust::kiss::dust::kiss:


----------



## 28329

Thanks girlies. Was so so cold out but i'm at home in the warm now! I have explained it all to hubby tella. He knows all there is to know. We only have 20% chance of getting pregnant every month, he needs to chill out. He's turning 30 very soon so feeling sorry for himself. Lol.


----------



## Tella

28329 said:


> Thanks girlies. Was so so cold out but i'm at home in the warm now! I have explained it all to hubby tella. He knows all there is to know. We only have 20% chance of getting pregnant every month, he needs to chill out. He's turning 30 very soon so feeling sorry for himself. Lol.

Haha sounds like me, heading for 30 is not fun!!!! But if i have a :baby: to help me get over it, it will help alot :D


----------



## 28329

He's going through the: i'm turning 30, am half way through my life, i've achieved nothing and nobody cares stage. I told him to suck it up, grow a pair and behave! We'll see how he's doing when he gets home from work. Being cd 10 will make him happy. Gonna be the make up kind too cos we argued last night.


----------



## Tella

Ag shame sometimes men just want to be taken care off just like babies, be told everything will be ok and then they get over it.

How you feeling?


----------



## 28329

It doesn't take much with my hubby. I'm feeling ok ish. Constantly shaking because i'm having to take far to much of my asthma pump. Am short of breath constantly and i nearly threw up taking my steroids, have to take 8! But i'm much much better than i have been so that good. How's your cycle going?


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

BUZZY, I think that it is close and OV is probably around the corner, so get to making up and BD!!! :dust:

BEAN, that is awesome! We have quite a bit in common! Well, I think my OPK is alot like yours, waiting, but it has been near pos and this morning was a temp spike so I think FF will give me crosshairs soon if it stays up. As for the EPO, it doesn't shorten your LP, it lengthens, I have been taking it for 3 months so try not to worry. I tried to look at your chart but it wouldn't let me.... As for lower temps, TELLA is exactly right, temps are different with the season, you will not have such high numbers in the winter. GL FXD! :dust:

TELLA, well, I read other people's posts and some DHs don't like the feel (we don't use for anything but TTC) so in their case, they put in 30 mins before in order to give DH some pleasure and help swimmers. You don't have to use them with softcups so use it this cycle even if SCs will be later, it is mainly for the CM. I think that you could be gearing up to OV!

28329, Sorry that the doc put you on those steroids, I know that was not ideal for you TTC. FXD! :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temp rise!!! Oh I hope upon hopes that it continues to rise. We have already gotten the donations, and OV may be later than it looks so we are going forward with them as scheduled. OPK looked almost dark as the control but it has been like that the last couple of nites so I don't know if I OVd...a temp shift will indicate?!! SMEP continues...last donation Fri! Then.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## Beauty2

Hi Ladies!

So another temp rise. I'm kind of getting suspicious about the temp adjuster. If I adjust my temp are they still accurate? I've been waking up sooner than I'm supposed to but not early enough to fall back to sleep and get an accurate temp so, I've been temping when I wake up. For instance, this morning I woke up at 4:16a and took my temp. I usually temp at 5 am then convert to 5:30a as this is the time I started temping this month. But since I woke up too early now I just took my temp at that time and converted a full hour and 15mins instead of just 30mins. Am I making any sense? :shrug: Anyway, so my temp at 4:16am was 98.48 (same as yesterday's) but when I converted it from 4:16am to 5:30a my converted temp was 98.73....that's a HUGE jump!!! Is it still accurate? So I feel back to sleep until 5am and took my temp again and it was 98.48. However, of course I didn't have 3 hours. I'm so confused! :nope: 

Oh well, guess I'll have to wait and see. 

I hope everyone is having a great day! Be back to chat...


----------



## 28329

Thanks MrsMM i sure hope the steroids don't cause any problems. I've been given a weeks worth so i take last ones on tuesday. Thing is, i'm due to ovulate over weekend or start of next week so i'm thinking i wont be successfull this cycle. Time will tell. I hope this is your month. I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## 28329

Beauty, your chart looks great, even if you charted your temp as same as yesterdays or what it's at now it looks fantastic. Don't worry about it too much hun. I really do have my crossables crossed for you.


----------



## MrsMM24

I agree BEAUTY, the adjuster is predicting that if you had of stayed sleep. Either way, your temp is up and your chart looks fanstastic, CANNOT wait to see the dark pink bfp lines!


----------



## lolalei3

Hello lovely ladies, hope everyone is well :flower:

Tella- Woo cd10! the fun starts now!! haha drunk spermies!!:haha: Good luck with the preseed hon it's supposed to work wonders, will you use the applicator 15m before bd? I just put a bit in me then some on Dp just before about to bd, hope it works ok like that :shrug: As for those saliva microscopes i don't really like them as last cycle i got ffern 4dpo sooo yea will prob use it again this cycle anyway!:haha:

28329- Hope you get better soon hon, sounds like your having some rotten luck! hope you can keep up with your temps and bd even while sick, sure your gonna give it a red hot go tho hey! good for you hon! And 4 months ttc is very normal, you'll get your bfp soon i'm sure!

Bean- Still waiting to O, cd 18 thats still in the realm of not being too long, cd29 for me was a little crazy but i will be happy this month with anyday under cd20! And it's definitely good to bd the day before a + as your like me that we O very shortly after a +! i think it was less than 12hours for me! Hope your sleep is improving, have you tried chamomile tea before bed? or even herbal sleeping pills? ttc friendly of course! 

Beauty- Hope your ok in your dreaded yet exciting tww hon, finding you have any different symptoms this cycle? are you trying to keep busy to take your mind off it? i am actually worried about jumping on a trampoline in my tww waits! is this silly??

MrsM- Fx'd for that +opk hon! and a good healthy donation. And i reckon symptom spot away in your tww gurl that is what it's all about! :haha:

Buzzymomma and Lemondrops- How are you ladies going?


----------



## Buzzymomma

lolalei - Not going so good over here... hubby and I got into a screaming match last night so no :sex: again... All is well today though, so I'm gonna hop to it when he gets home from work, haha.
How's it for you?

bean - Hope relaxing is going well for you :D 

28329 - I think you should be okay for ovulation, especially since you're only taking steroids for a week or so? Usually there's delayed ovulation and fertility issues after long-term use. You know your body better than I, though. Good luck to you :dust:
And I thought it was a little funny when you mentioned your hubby being upset about turning 30 because he's half way through life... Unless he's planning on kicking the plot at 60, I think he's got more than half left :haha:

Beauty - Your chart looks lovely! I'm no pro, but I definitely think your temps look awesome. Fingers crossed for you!

MrsMM - What a spike in temp you've had today! No question for you that you're ovulating :dust:


----------



## 28329

Thank you lolalei. I've had some pretty bad luck the last week. To top it off yesterday i found my hamster dead! Was only 18 months old. Poor thing. I'm getting closer to my + opk. They're defo getting darker. My body is showing signs that ovulation is coming. I never get ewcm but i do get watery. And i just got loads when i went to the toilet! So gonna start using conceive plus tonight.


----------



## 28329

Ha ha buzzymomma. I thought the same thing. He's just being a girl. A man is only as old as the woman he's feeling and i'm only 28 :rofl: Thanks for tips on steroids and ovulation. I was really worried and the way the doctor just shrugged it off worried me even more! I haven't had to take steroids for 6 months so hopefully i wont have any problems.


----------



## Bean66

Evening ladies.

It's been blooming cold in the UK today. Had to give in and put the heating on. Had a lovely day with two lovely babies. I want one!

MrsMM not sure why you can't see my chart. Can everyone else? Nothing exciting has happened infact they seem weirdly stable for the fact I temping orally and not sleeping great. DO you just take EPO until Ov then B complex after ov? Yay to ovulating.:happydance: Hopefully I wont be far behind.

Oh Buzzymomma - Arguments are horrible. You still have plenty of bding time before Ov day. Thanks. Had a lovely relaxing day.

28329 - So sorry about your hamster. :hugs: What a horrible time you're having. All will improve when you get your BFP! You're going to Ov before me at this rate.

Go Beaut Go! Good lucking chart. Fingers crossed for you. Re:adjusting, I think within one hour of usual temp time is considered accurate enough to not need adjusting. I temp at 6am so take it between 5.30 and 6.30.

Lolalei - I did sleep better last night thank you. Never have a problem falling a sleep but wake regularly and very restless. I drink sleep easy tea. It does help. Happy bd day - Have fun!

Wantabby - Where have you gone?

Tella - Hope you're doing good hun.

AFM - Still no smiley and not as much EWCM as last month :nope: But cervix is high and open. Will test again later and tomorrow morning. Just gotta wait it out. :coffee:

Oh and there's nothing wrong with being 30! :thumbup:


----------



## 28329

Maybe we'll ovulate around the same time bean. That would be great. You'll ovulate soon hun, i just know it! I'm still a few days away. Although it gets sooner and sooner every cycle. Last cycle was cd 15 so if it gets earlier again then i'm not far off. We certainly shall see. I'm trying to temp but it's all over the place so i'm just trying to keep an eye on it and chart ones that seem more right. Not gonna do it religously, don't wanna get too into it all this month, taking a more relaxed approach.


----------



## Beauty2

Thank you so much for the advice, ladies! I really do appreciate. Hoping they stay high. 

Bean - I hope the EPO isn't causing your Ov to be late. The wait is long enough :growlmad: I hope Ov comes soon and you catch that eggy! FXD!! :dust: 

Tella - hope bd'ing is going well for you! Good luck catching that eggy! FXD! :dust: 

28329 - ugh!! I'm so sorry your still not feeling well! And i'm annoyed with your doc about disregarding your concerns taking steroids and TTCing. I hate when they do that! I hope you feel better soon!! :hugs: You are having a sucky week. Bless your heart :hugs: I hope things look up for you soon. Sorry about your hamster :sad1: 
Aww, bless your DH. I'm sure everything is fine with him. But the 20% chance for healthy couples is true so, I'm glad he's feeling better about it. My OH and I always jokingly blame each other for the reason why we're not preggers yet. I say it's his slow :spermy: and he says it's my hostile uterus. :haha: He has seen "The Great Sperm Race" too. We just laugh about it. 

Lolalei - Hey hun! How are you? I WAS doing okay in the TWW until my chart starting looking sooo good! Ugh!! Now I'm starting to believe and getting sucked in. I'm still trying not to symptom spot so I think that's why I haven't had any many symptoms. (TMI...sorry) Only thing I've noticed differently is frequent urination (SERIOUSLY). I took a wee around 10:30 this morning and I had to run to the loo again at 11a :shrug: I'm waking up in the middle of the night to wee now. I try to visit the loo before I go to bed so that i don't have to get up in the middle of the night but not really helping. However, last night I didn't have to. Also, around 7dpo I had a few tugs at my belly button. Felt like Charlotte's web...something latching on (could just be in my head) only lasted about 2 mins. It happened again on 8dpo but this time it was only for a few seconds. What great imagination I have :blush: Other than that, nothing. In other months I had sore boobies, major twinges, all the typical symptoms but this time nothing so; I'm giving myself credit. Although, I think I don't symptom spot because I'm too focused on this chart. Is it possible to fool a chart? :haha: 

Buzzymomma - I'm glad you and OH made up and things are good now. Now, go catch that eggy!!!! Good luck, doll!! FXD!!! :dust: 

MrsMM24 -I hope you Ov soon! I can't view your chart at work. They block FF, which is weird. I mean, we can get on FB and everything. The logic of this place is mindblowing! :shrug: Anyhoo, I hope you catch that eggy!! Good luck!! FXD!! :dust:


----------



## Bean66

I hope it isn't too. I think it's just my funny cycles from post BCP.

Sorry one more question guys. So I have some EWCM stretchy but only to 2-3inches but did a IC OPK and barely a second line. Do you all get fade in patterns? Only used smileys last month so don't know what it was like. I know I had a short surge.

Sorry I'm being useless today! I know stress will only make it worse. 

So excited for you Beauty - Got my crossables crossed!


----------



## Buzzymomma

This is my first month but I definitely got a fade in pattern... Got my positive OPK today! (I'm pretty sure anyways lol)


----------



## Beauty2

Bean - I get a fade in and fade out. light...to darkest (pos)...then back down to light with IC this cycle. Last cycle I used digi CB (not smiley) and I got fade in then pos then complete negative. Good luck, doll!


----------



## olivetree83

Just saw this and thought it might be helpful to some of you ladies, but I used the sperm meets egg plan and that's what got us pregnant! This was after we had tried everything...

Lots of luck and love to send your way! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS OLIVE! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!

BEAN, it may have just been my computer at work at the time....

BEAUTY, that is crazy.... FB but not FF... Well, I had hell of a spike in temp today, so we will see tomorrow... FXD! You are still going great, hope to hear some excellent news from your way soon.


----------



## Beauty2

Thanks, Olivetree! Brings new hope to us TTCing ladies! Congratulations on your babygirl! I hope you had a healthy easy-going pregnancy and I hope you have a very safe and easy delivery!! I'll be praying for the safety of you and babygirl!!! :hugs: 

Feel free to come back and visit us. There is a "SMEP success buddies" thread you can join that was started by the same lady that started this thread. Go on over and take a peek. They would love some preggo advice if you feel like sharing! :thumbup:


----------



## Beauty2

Thanks, MrsMM24! I'm going to stalk your chart as soon as I get home. Hope you caught that eggy! 

So on the Oct testing thread I said I would test on Oct 20th but that is before I knew I would Ov late. Should I test tomorrow for kicks and giggles or wait? What do you ladies think? I'm too afraid to test.


----------



## MrsMM24

Cool!!! Let me know what you think of my chart BEAUTY. As for testing tomorrow... I have seen sooo many BFNs I think DW and I are scared to test until we enter 2nd Trim! :haha: If you can't wait, :test: it's 10DPO. Looks like you had a nice implantation dip on 7DPO so it is possible it may show up with the most sensitive of tests... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## Tella

28329 > WOW 8 is crazy, hope it is for a short time! I had medication, so the shorter time frame the better. 

MrsMM > Mine is one of those who doesn&#8217;t like it, or it is a mind issue but any how he complained about it last night and I think what im gonna do is after he has finished I will insert some preseed afterwards to help the swimmers. until such a time that I get my SC's. I really hope im gearing up for O, CM is changing and my temp was back to normaly ranges pre O for me.

Good luck with the last donations, FX'd for a BFP this month!!!!!!!!!!

Beauty > I have actually started a second chart this month, because of my irregular wake up times. One is my temps unadjusted as I take them when I wake up from at least 4 hours sleep and the other is adjust to my normal waking up time. 

My adjusted chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/386212 and normal chart is in my siggy, gonna see what happens when O is confirmed. I have started to take my temp twice though, so if I wake up at 5:30 I take my temp and then again at normal wake up time at 7:00 and when you adjust it uses both. And I think that gives it a bit more to go on when adjusting.

But with that said your chart does look GREAT and your adjustments wont cause a dip below your coverline so I also think you can relax. Wish my DH was so open about it so that we can joke about it!

FX'd for that BFP in a few days time!!!!!!!!

Lolalei > Yay on CD10, I at least got BD in like I was supposed to, hubby wasn&#8217;t much fun but oh well. I just put it in with the applicator just before we BD but that is obviously not working (see below). The microscope is just fun as you can use it over and over, but I think I still need some training on what is Partial ferning and Full ferning, I take everything as Full :haha: like the last 2 days I go FF but now it has nothing on it :shrug:

I would say stay off a trampoline, most people would say no heavy exercising and I think jumping is one of them!

Bean > FX's for a O soon!!!! Have fun BDing, so that O doesn&#8217;t catch you off guard. Be prepared :D Your body's signs are always the best to follow so if you have EWCM then get BDing I will say O is around the corner!!!

olivetree > thanks for the kind words of encouragement, it is always needed when TTC and a success story makes it so much better! Good luck with the birth of your little one.

AFM > CD11 yesterday's OPK was neg, but im hoping for a + tomorrow and O on the weekend :D We going away for 4 days and it will be nice to be able to BD every night knowing im Oing.
Quick question, do you have your LH surge at the same time of day every cycle? Im wondering if I should rather test late afternoon instead of 11am, as I got my positive last month at like 7pm.

So far my cycle is ok, thought I had DH on board completely but it seems like with him he decides which days he wants to participate and which not. And I'm really getting fed up with it, the weekend he told me but nothing we doing is working, then I told he yes it is because everything im about to O or have O'd then he is either drunk (which he doesn&#8217;t do often but it always seem to be on my O days) or he's not in the mood. I understand that you arent always in the mood but I believe it is mind over matter issue, if you wanna enjoy it, it will be fun and if you don&#8217;t it wont&#8230;..sorry for the rant but I just needed to speak to someone :) 

Pre-seed - Can any girls tell me does it make a big difference to DH on whether you put it in 30mins before or a few minutes before? Mine complained that he had no feeling (tmi) I suppose it was to wet :blush: but I only put in 2mg ?

Sorry about the VERY long post, had to catch up wiht everyone :D


----------



## Tella

Beauty2 said:


> Thanks, MrsMM24! I'm going to stalk your chart as soon as I get home. Hope you caught that eggy!
> 
> So on the Oct testing thread I said I would test on Oct 20th but that is before I knew I would Ov late. Should I test tomorrow for kicks and giggles or wait? What do you ladies think? I'm too afraid to test.

It looks like a great implantation dip on 7DPO but Im a sissy when it comes to testing. I would say test but keep your hopes up if it is neg as it is possibly to early.

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Beauty2

Well temps are on a decline :sad2: 

Be back to chart later...


----------



## Tella

Beauty2 said:


> Well temps are on a decline :sad2:
> 
> Be back to chart later...

Keep possitive, you are still well about your coverline. You might have just been cold last night.

Fx'd for a incraese tomorrow again!!!


----------



## lolalei3

Tella- Yay for getting closer to O! I use the opks at 2pm after limited liquids then again at about 8pm around suspected O day. Your right about mind over matter when it comes to sex, but i think some men need that trigger esp when ttc and it becomes a chore, i wear some nice lingere or try to bd in a different place aside from the bed (trampoline! :haha:) that definately gets him on board! :haha:

Beauty- Wow getting closer! will you test? or wait for af?? 
Your symptoms sound promising! the pulling/ tugging especially! and yes i do believe you can fool a chart! :winkwink: all the best hon and fx for your sticky bean! :hugs:

Bean- I got a fade in line at cd20 last month then faded out to nothing until cd26 and positive cd29! so thats definitely common with opks! Keep persisting! If your getting ewcm i would def recommend getting ur bd on!! gl catching that egg hon!!

28329- Awww a hampster i've always wanted one but we can't keep them in Australia it sucks! poor little guy, rip. Fx for your + opk and good luck with the Conceive Plus, let us know how it goes!

Buzzymomma- Was the screaming match about ttc? just being nosy :blush: but it's a very stressful time and can cause a lot of tension. But if you just got your + opk i would swap the fighting to f*@#ng immediately! :haha: (sorry guys, had to say it!!)

MrsM- Hope all is well with you Have you got your +opk yet?

AFM it's cd10 tomorrow (always count the next day after 5pm! a little trick of mine!) so started smep and the preseed going very well, except i have no idea when i will O this cycle so i'll be doing all the usual BBT, OPK's etc to try and figure when my stubborn little eggy will grace me with her presence!


----------



## Beauty2

Okay huns....so this morning I tested and....I got the faintest of faint line on a IC. I promise it's like the president of Faintville. I took two IC's: one from the batch I bought last cycle and one from the batch I bought this cycle. The "newer" one came up with a VERY VERY VERY faint pink line about 15 mins later. Thought I was seeing things. Until....I second one "older" started to change. After about 35mins the second one (older) was darker than the first one (newer). I would LOVE to show you ladies but...I don't know how to upload pics on here :sad2: I need confirmation that I'm not going crazy :wacko:


----------



## Beauty2

What do we think, ladies??? Am I going crazy? :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







10dpo.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## lolalei3

A faint line is still a line!! i think you just got your :bfp: !!!!!
YAY!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Do another one tomorrow and see how you go but i would take that as a positive!! :happydance:


----------



## 28329

Omg beauty, i so see the line on both them tests!! Are you going to test again tomorrow? Oooo, i can't wait! I've had such a good feeling about you and i think that could very well be the start of your bfp. I'm waiting with my fingers for your flashies. It's so exciting.


----------



## 28329

I got my + opk today! Cd 11. Earlier again!! I'm so nearly in my tww again. I hope we do it this cycle.


----------



## Beauty2

Thanks, ladies! 

I will test again after I get off. Ugh! Why did I test early?? Now, I'm a POAS addict :dohh: Hopefully the lines get darker. 

*28329 *- YAY!!!! :happydance: I hope you get some good bd'ing in!! Catch that darn eggy this cycle!!!!! FXD, doll!!!! Btw, How are you feeling? Better I hope! :hugs: 

*Lolalei *- I hope you don't have to wait 14 days for Ov...ugh! Sorry but I can't wait that long for you to Ov...I need you to get a BFP NOW!!!! hehe...FXD you catch that eggy, doll!!! 

*Tella * Yea, I have two separate charts too :haha: FF is converted but Pregnancy countdown is not. Oh is getting closerI hope it happens soon and you catch that eggy. Apparently, my surge is HUGE. I get pos for about 48hours (seems like 3 days as I test with FMU then in late evening between 4pm  8pm). However, this is only my second cycle using OPKs (4 cyle TTCing..had to learn new tricks). I hope your temps spike up soon! Also, preseed, I used it from CD8  CD20 (over-kill :haha: ) but I put it in a few mins (10 at the most) before bding. I would rush OH because I read somewhere (mightve been on the box) that if more than 15mins old itll dry up. Makes more sense if theyre talking external because I cant see it drying up internally that fast but I wasnt taking any chances. :haha: Good luck, FX!! 

*MrsMM24 * I think you Oved on CD18. That spike is HUGE!! Go girl! YAY!!! :happydance: I hope you caught that little eggy! FXD for you! 

*Buzzymomma * Hows it going? So glad you Oved. YAY!! :happydance: Did you get some good bding in yesterday? I hope you caught the eggy!!! Whats with everyone Oving at the same time?? :haha:


----------



## 28329

Yeah, i'm good now. Asthma is getting better now that the steroids are kicking in! Gonna get some action after lil one goes to bed. Gonna catch that eggy! But forget how i'm feeling, you're ever so calm seeing as you could very well be moving on to the first tri. Aww, i'm gonna miss ya. Was just the two of us not so long ago. How long until you test again? I'm dying to see your next test. He he.


----------



## Beauty2

28329 &#8211; you should&#8217;ve seen me this morning. I had to do a triple take to see the second line on the first one. Before the second (more clear) test even thought about having a line the first test had a VERY faintest of faint line. I was &#8220;Huh??? Is that a line???&#8221; So I started running around looking for my phone to take a pic and my daughter is like &#8220;what&#8217;s wrong with you?&#8221; :haha: Finally got my phone and took a pic but I didn&#8217;t think it was clear enough so, I tried to put it up against darker colors like black and red :haha: Then the second test started showing a VERY faint line so I put them next to each other to see if they were similar and then the second one just kept getting darker. So I took a pic of both. 

You&#8217;re going to get that bfp this cycle darnit!!!! We MUST be bump buddies!! (if mine is at all truly pos)
So glad asthma is getting better! That's nothing to play with!
 



Attached Files:







10dpo - 15mins.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 7









10dpo - 2nd pic taken.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 28329

:rofl: bet that was a funny right to see! Shame i missed that. He he. I will do my best to get preggo this cycle. Will make sure my hubbys super sperm do go anywhere but to my eggy. Lol. That second line is a thing of beauty, so so pretty. I'm so happy for you hun. Congratulations.


----------



## 28329

I ment funny sight. Lol.


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies!

Yay Beauty - That looks like a BFP to me congratulations. 

28329 - Yay to +OPK. Go get busy!

Right I'm on a right downer sorry. I know it wont help. But still no +OPK barely even a line. Cervix is still high and open but a little firmer and although I'm getting some EWCM also getting creamy and sticky. Was so sure I was going to Ov earlier this month. We've bd'd everyday since sunday because I wanted to bd the day before my +OPK now running out of steam and no ovulation. We should have just stuck to every other! Grrrrr. Husband has post work drinks tomorrow so will prob be too drunk to bd then we're in Devon with my parents, brother and SIL. And I think my chart is strange. Sorry to be a winge bag. :cry:

Hope the rest of you are having a good day. Let's see some more BFP. Wantabby, where have you gone?


----------



## Buzzymomma

lolalei - no, screaming was because my husband is a high stress kinda guy... We went to an NHL game that night, and he was stressing out because he wasn't going to get enough sleep that night, and he was starting to yell about it, and I got mad because I didn't do anything to deserve being yelled at, and that just made him more mad so we ended up just screaming at each other lol. 

No :sex: last night either... I worked until 10pm and our daughter is sick... so he had a rough evening taking care of her and was too tired by the time I got home :cry:


BEAUTY!!!! Those are SO BFPs!!!!


----------



## Beauty2

Okay, two more IC's one old and one new and got faint bfp's on both within 5 mins or less. Hopefully they'll get darker. 

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## 28329

They'll get darker beauty, you've got yourself a lovely sticky bean in there! I'm so so happy for you. Huge congratulations. Grace us with pictures when you do another test!


----------



## Beauty2

Okay, so I've been reading on Wondfo hpt tests and heard they can give a false positive. Has anyone else heard of this?? Maybe I should try a digi now since my temp went back up?


----------



## 28329

I have come across some ladies that have had problems with them. I'd give the digi a couple days hun, they're not very sensitive. Can you get a frer? Good luck. I hope that your tests aren't giving you a false positive.


----------



## lolalei3

YAY!!:happydance::happydance: Beauty!! so so happy for you hon!!! lots of sticky :dust: your way!!! Have you used the more expensive tests yet? although pretty convinced you got your :bfp: right there on the strips!! :hugs:

Bean- Feel for u hon, i did the same thing last cycle, bd every day from cd8 to 25 then went away for work and O'd while i was gone on cd29!!! it really sucked! dont give up yet, your just having a long cycle thats all :hugs:

Buzzymomma- Fights really get us down and it's not helpful when ttc especially for the relationship. Is he as commited as you to doing this? Because (and excuse my bluntness) he really needs to step up his game! your Oing as we speak!! mmmm male factor, buggers they are sometimes! all the best tho hon! :hugs:

28329- Yay for the + hon!! better get down to business!! :hugs:

Tella, MrsM how are you ladies going?


----------



## Beauty2

Well, girls, I guess you were right.....

I got my :bfp: with a digi this morning! YAY!!!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :dance: :headspin: 

See journal and chart for details.... 

THANKS SO MUCH TO ALL YOU WONDERFUL LOVELY LADIES FOR ALL OF YOUR HELP!!! You ladies are awesome!!! :thumbup: I can't wait for you *ALL *to get your bfp's and I know you will VERY soon!!!! So I'm sticking around.....I CAN'T WAIT!!!! :happydance: LOTS AND LOTS of baby :dust: to you all!!!! Let's get them bfp's, ladies!!!!!! YAY!!!!!! :happydance: Everything tightly crossed for you all!!!
 



Attached Files:







11dpo - FMU.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 28329

Yay beauty. Huge congratulations. I knew this was your month. Gonna miss you! Have a h&h 9 months. :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:


----------



## Beauty2

28329 - I'm not leaving you, bump buddy!!! This IS your month!!!! Go get that bfp, doll!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

LOLA, yeah, I got a +OPK on CD18, but only one, I typically catch the line or smiley twice so I'm nervous. It sounds like you will be SMEPn your way through this cycle fora while Hun! GL :dust:

BEAUTY, we have already chatted, I didn't need the digi to be convinced of your bfp, but again, CONGRATS!! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!! I cannot wait to hear more through your journey.

28329... YAY for OV!!! We are entering the TWW around the same time!! :dust:

BEAN, I think you are gearing up for an OV there Hun, FF can't detect it yet because of the missing or dotted line temps. Get your BD on and let's join BEAUTY!!! :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temp didn't rise much, but it didn't drop either. My temps have been rather low this cycle, likely due to the temperature change outside. It switched drastically quickly. Crosshairs today!!! 3DPO! I just hope that it continues to rise or at least stay up here. I will likely stop temping on 9DPO just so I don't get the urge to symptom spot (SS).... All donations complete this cycle FXD!! Still trying not to be too excited as being sick last week really has me quite worried about OV... :wacko: TWW officially starts my today! (Testing 30th) Now.... I wait.... FXD! :dust: Any good plans out there for the weekend? I plan to get the rest of my fall cleaning done, DW and LO will be out of the house for 2 days! Hoping to get some rest time as well&#8230;:shhh:


----------



## Beauty2

Thanks so much, MrsMM24! FXD that the SMEP works for you this cycle!! I know it was a lot to do but will be worth it on the 30th! :winkwink:


----------



## 28329

Thank you mrs preggo beauty! I'll be joining all in success thread some time this year, i'm sure of it! I think i'll ovulate today or tomorrow. God i hope we do it. Dunno if i can keep getting my heart broken. Good luck MrsMM. I'll not be long behind you with testing. Hope you get your bfp this cycle.


----------



## Tella

WOW that is amazing Beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats and a H&H 9 months!

you have started a trend and we all will be following you very soon.

Im away for a long weekend with loads of BDing in a Guesthouse. Hoping for a +OPK tonight.


----------



## Beauty2

28329 - I'm the worst TTCing buddy ever....apparently because I forgot, are you using preseed or conceive plus this cycle? I promise it was a major help to me. I'm sure it definitely aided the :spermy: to get where they should be. I think you should try it if you aren't already. 

Tella - Thanks, doll!! I'm sure you'll be joining soon! Going on holiday is an easy way to a bfp. :thumbup: just asks the "SMEP success" ladies. I think about 3 of them got preggers on holiday :haha: I hope you catch that eggy!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## 28329

We're using conceive plus. We used it last month but obviously unsuccessfuly. I wont get my bfp this cycle. Got my plus opk yesterday and hubby started an argument instead of baby dancing. And we're still arguing now so none tonight either. Never mind. Starting to wonder if hubby really wants this.


----------



## Buzzymomma

23829 - I'm wondering the same about my hubby. I've told him that I've gotten positive OPKs and that if he wants a baby, that he has to have sex with me... well today is day number fucking 6 and no sex. 

Excuse my language, but I'm rather upset. He has a bit of a cold and he's been using that as an excuse as to not :sex: last night and the night prior. The two nights before that, we were arguing, and the day before that he wasn't "in the mood". 

Now today I barely have any EWCM left, it's mostly creamy. I haven't taken an OPK yet, but what use is it when my EWCM is gone anyways. UGH. I've told him all of this and he doesn't even TRY. There's no use in even hoping that I'm pregnant this month, there's no way that I am because my husband won't do anything!!!


Sorry ladies, I really just needed to rant. :cry:


----------



## Beauty2

28329 & Buzzymomma - I'm so sorry! Darn men!! Ugh!!! WTF????? 

Time to go to great measures and pull out the alcohol. No I'm kidding but that just pee's me off!!! 

I hope they get it together soon :sad1: and you catch the eggy! FXD ladies!!!


----------



## Bean66

Whoop Whoop Whoop Beauty! You've made grumpy me happy! Massive congratulations. H&H 9mths! Can't wait to join you.

Buzzymomma and 28329 - Sorry your husbands aren't been compliant. Men don't seem to wont to do anything we ask them to do. Try some reverse psychology! Silly men! Thankfully DH is well on board to cheered me up yesterday. 

MrsMM - Good luck with the TWW. Thanks for looking at my chart, I hope you are right.

Tella - Hope you have a fab weekend and catch that egg!

Lolalei - Thanks hon. I use don't know whether to have a day off or think we're come this far and keep going. Irregular periods suck!

Sorry another Moan! I still haven't had a positive OPK:nope:. And fertile signs are disappearing :cry: Not sure what's going. Haven't even had a slightly nearly + OPK. Now going away for the weekend until Tuesday to see parents and bro and SIL. They want to go on the piss because they have just had a 4th failed cycle of IUI. So I don't feel I can say I don't want to drink because we're TTC (although they do know we are). Feel bad for feeling like this when they have had such a crap time. But REALLY want to get PG this month so baby is here for DH to have 8 weeks off with us next summer holiday. Sorry all I am doing is moaning! Just got to vent before I get there tomorrow. Sorry.

Prob wont be on much until we're back. Will be thinking of you all and hoping you catch those eggs. Congrats again Beauty. :happydance:


----------



## Beauty2

Bean - Thanks so much, doll-face!!! Don't feel bad if you don't want to drink. If anything, they should understand your position. If you feel it's going to hurt your chances, DON'T DO IT!! I hate when people act like that! Ugh! 

Anyhoo, I hope you have a great time despite you dreading the fact that you have to go. And I hope you get a very nice surprise when you come back...BFP!!! 

Btw, I Ov'ed late this cycle so I thought I would never get a + opk either. Hang in there. :thumbup: 

Good luck, doll!!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Beauty. That is good to know :hugs:


----------



## Tella

I'm very upset with DH today, last night was CD12 so we should have BD'd but no he was drunk even after I asked him not to drink to much. But we had a heart to heart now and I told him that we only have a 20% chance of falling if we do everything right. And told him when he wants something I go through all lenghts to get it for him but now when I "want" something he is doing it half heartedly :cry: so he said he will try harder and change him mind set about it being a chore, mind over matter. 

Love him to bits but men can be so inconsiderate.

Luckily my OPK was - last night, so hoping for a+ tonight. 

Hope everyone is doing great and having fun BDing. :D

:dust: :hugs: to all you amazing girls!i


----------



## 28329

Hey ladies. I think there must be something in the water our men are drinking! Me and hubby sorted things out, got some goooood baby dancing in last night. I know that i haven't ovulated yet, i haven't felt it but i'm sure i'm gonna ovulate today. I hope everyone is well and taking care of themselves. Have a good saturday.


----------



## Beauty2

28329 - YAY!!!!!! :happydance: I am soo happy for you!!!! Keep bd'ing, doll!!!! I want to see that bfp in a few weeks!!! Good luck baby dancing!!!


----------



## wantabby

congratulations beauty!!!!!!!!!!! 

:witch: got me Thursday. . so into my second year ttc I go... :/


----------



## 28329

Oh no wantabby, i'm so sorry. Hang in there, it's going to happen for you. I just know it. :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Oh Wantabby. I'm so sorry. Like 28329 says - your time will come and probably when you least expect it. 
:hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

I'm so sorry to hear that the witch got you, Wantabby. :hugs: Keep trying. It'll happen soon. Do you have a plan for next month? Something new to try?


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies,

Just a quick one. No pressure to drink last night. Had 3 halves beer. Do we think this could have affected my temps much? It did on the discarded temps but on these occasions I had a couple if large glasses red wine.

If not I think I ovulated. Had slight increase Saturday CD20 and didn't drink night before, then increase this am CD21 but did drink a little. If I did ovulate it must have been very short or overnight surge (is that possible?). I was testing 3/4 times a day.

Anyway I'm meant to be a sleep. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## lolalei3

Phew! Dp's party went off without a hitch thank god! a good time was had by all, especially me! drank A LOT! really feeling it today :haha: oh well haven't O'd yet so should be ok!

Beauty- I am so so happy for you, thats just what we need a bfp to get our hopes up, so blow some baby dust our way! all the best hon :hugs:

Bean- It's definately possible to have a short surge, you probably just missed it with the opks, good luck for the tww!

Tella- Hi there cycle buddy, fx'd for a + opk! and hope you make up with hubby so you can get back to business! 

28329- How are all your animal babies going? glad you made up with dp!

buzzy- sorry to hear you may have missed the eggy but dont give up yet there is still a chance :flower:

MrsM- hope your well, and can try to keep your mind off the tww!

Verdict is in- Men are pains in the a** but quite vital for this procedure :haha: so we should tell all our men to put up or shut up! they surely have the easiest of jobs out of all this why is it so hard for them?? :dohh:

afm- cd 12, started opks, so far just very faint lines. Preseed is working well. Not sure when i will o but praying its not cd29 like last month!!! :nope:


----------



## 28329

Well bean, i looked at your chart and it certainly looks like you're 2 dpo! I'm not temping this cycle but i'm certain i'm 1 dpo. Was getting + opks for 3 days and my cervix was high firm and closed. Then last night when i checked my cervix it was medium soft and open plus my i had loads of ewcm! I have never got ewcm before. I got mega excited and jumped on hubby. We used conceive plus and i elevated hips for half hour then kept all his swimmers in until 7 this morning. Got another bd in at 8 this morning and will go again tonight. I ovulated around 8pm last night so if i get another one in before 8pm tonight we'll be covered. So, ladies, i'm 1 dpo!! Yay. We've bd cd's 6, 8, 10, 12, 13, 14 (twice) and we'll go again tomorrow. Think our bases are covered because we done it the day before i ovulated, the day i ovulated and the day after. Will test on the 2nd november. I'm so excited to see ewcm. My body is finally back to normal after the pill. Good luck ladies. How is everyone doing today?


----------



## 28329

Lolalei, you put it just right about the men. You amused me with that. Hope you ovulate soon cycle buddy. Beauty has given us hope and made this thread lucky again. We need to see more bfp's!!


----------



## 28329

Oh and my animals are ok. My map turtle is feeding really well but my yellow bellied slider is refusing to eat. Don't know what to do. Hoping for some rain so i can give him some earth worms.


----------



## Beauty2

Good Morning (in U.S.) ladies!!! 

Bean - I so hope you didn't miss your surge. It is possible but you could also Ov late. So keep checking with opk's until you get crosshairs on FF. Good luck to you, doll!!! :dust:

Lolalei - Glad you had fun at the party!! Keep using that preseed and opk's. I hope you Ov sooner this cycle! Good luck, doll!! :dust: 

28329 - YAY!!!!! :happydance: I hope you caught that eggy!!!! Apparently you have surge like mine that gives you full warning when you are about to Ov. Looks like you covered your bases. Good luck, doll-face!!!! YAY!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## lolalei3

Wow so you guys have both O'd! :happydance: so wto (waiting to O) club only Tella and I are left! Really hope it's soon so i can have a short cycle!

28329 how long have you been off the pill? and what were your cycles like?
I love turtles! hope he starts feeding soon!

Beaty, thanks hon, any pregnancy symptoms? pickles and icecream cravings? and how did u tell Dp?


----------



## 28329

I came off the pill at the end of june. Had my breakthrough bleed a week later and body only just got back to normal. Is very exciting. I know i've been ovulating cos have felt it and temps confirmed but this is first time my body done what it should have.


----------



## Bean66

I came off BCP in March. Cycles a little mixed and still unpredictable. Wish I'd thought to start temping earlier. At least I am now thanks to you ladies. Can't see how I missed my surge. Tested loads but never 1st couples of pees a day. Maybe I have a short early morning surge. My cervix has def gone firmer and CM creamy and stickier since Friday. Hopefully I have ovulated. Temps seem to indicate it though maybe the couple of beers are to blame. Oh who knows! We weren't meant to bd this am but couldn't guarantee privacy! And we didn't yesterday. But did days before and day of likely ovulation.

Fingers crossed for us all. Tella and Lolalei hope you ovulate soon.


----------



## 28329

Some ladies get more luck with their surge first thing. I do think you've ovulated, it sure looks that way. I hope you've done it this cycle hun. I really do hope you have and i've everything crossed for you. Omg, i had a very nasty dream this morning. I woke crying at 6:45. I dreampt that hubby was carrying on with my sister behind my back for 3 months! Felt so real. I just sobbed in his arms for an hour. Made him promise he'll not leave me. Something tells me i love him. Lol.


----------



## Bean66

What a horrible dream. Hate dreams like that. I woke up once feeling very angry at DH once for similar reasons. 

Hope you catch that egg too. We'll be drinking that cheeky glass of vino next July, baby in arms!!


----------



## 28329

It was the worst. I believed it until i see hubby sleeping soundly next to me. Hell yeah, drink in hand, little baby george/elenor asleep in pram next to me. Oooo, will be lovely!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Glad your guy's cycles are finally getting back to normal. I still have no idea what mine's doing, I stopped taking BC in July.

Well, I finally got hubs to bd... Yesterday and the night before. So, CD16 and 17. CD16 was the day after my positive OPK, so I feel like we still might have a chance. My temping is garbage... So I'm not going off that. CM was half ewcm and half watery up until this morning, where it's now creamy... I also tried Softcups for those two days. So I have a little hope but I really don't think we've done it this month.


----------



## 28329

You possibly ovulated cd 16 so i think you're covered. You're still in for a good chance and you are defo in the running for a bfp. Good luck.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Thanks hun xx


----------



## 28329

You're more than welcome!! Best of luck to you. So that's 3 of us in the tww. Only a matter of days until we all start testing.


----------



## Buzzymomma

I know! I'm very anxious to test, even though I'm almost certain nothing will come out of this month. And I'm only 2 dpo lol


----------



## Bean66

28329 - love those names. I've got George on my list too but like it as boy or girls name. 

Right help please. Very confused. Temps dropped back down but still got solid crosshairs. How come? I did have 4 halves beer again last night so does indicate that alcohol didn't affect cd22. Surely it's not good to have a temp drop in luteal phase except an implantation dip but I know it's far too early for that. Can I trust it? Cervix is firmer and lower.

If I am 3dpo it'll be nice to have 4? of us in the TWW. Tella's prob not far behind so 5. Lolalei , are you showing signs of impending Ov?

Beauty - any symptoms?


----------



## 28329

Don't worry bean, that temp drop is fine. Have seen many a chart with temp drops like that gone on to have triphasic!! Chill out, your chart is looking fine. George is my hubbys name, is a good strong name. And elenor is the name of a car in a movie hubby likes. The things i do for him. Lol buzzymomma, i'm always dying to test but somehow i manage to wait. I wanna wait until 12dpo this time round. Lets see if i can do it! He he.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks 28329 - did I mention I'm a worrier? :haha:


----------



## 28329

You don't say? Lol. I'm a worrier too. When we first decided to start ttc i was terrible. The days went so slow and i worried about absolutely everything. I kinda take things day by day and go with the flow now. How you feeling today? What date you planning on testing? I really hope all your worrying and hard work has paid off.


----------



## lolalei3

Wow you guys came off bc pills a while ago and cycles are still not normal!? oh no i really hope mine come good before then, it's only my 2nd cycle off bc! positive thinking tho! I WILL ovulate, I WILL ovulate oh god i'm going crazy! :wacko: this is hard. :cry: sorry to be a downer.

Cycle day 13 and feeling very sick in the stomach, not pain just sick. I googled this :winkwink: and believe it or not is also a symptom of ovulation! I believe i will O soon as CM slowly going from creamy to watery. Opk's still faint second line, may start testing twice a day now. Urge to bd is there aside from the feeling sick so all good in that department :thumbup:

I'm so happy to have you girls to talk to, you all make this so much easier for me. Thank you all. :hugs:


----------



## lolalei3

Bean66 said:


> 28329 - love those names. I've got George on my list too but like it as boy or girls name.
> 
> Right help please. Very confused. Temps dropped back down but still got solid crosshairs. How come? I did have 4 halves beer again last night so does indicate that alcohol didn't affect cd22. Surely it's not good to have a temp drop in luteal phase except an implantation dip but I know it's far too early for that. Can I trust it? Cervix is firmer and lower.
> 
> If I am 3dpo it'll be nice to have 4? of us in the TWW. Tella's prob not far behind so 5. Lolalei , are you showing signs of impending Ov?
> 
> Beauty - any symptoms?

Just looked at your chart hon, it may be an implantation dip? have heard it can happen as early as cd3. looks good anyway i'm sure you've o'd but just missed it with the opks. :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Hey lolalei, glad you're here! Well, increased sex drive, sick feeling....signs of ovulation! Woo hoo. Pop that egg and get fertilised girly!! I was only on the pill for 2 months when i came off it. I was on it until november last year then went back on it in april. To be honest, i don't know what my cycles were like before going back on it because i wasn't ttc so wasn't keeping track. I'm excited to have my cycles back to normal. My second cycle off it i ovulated on cd 16. Think i'm lucky to have ovulation happen quickly after coming off. But don't feel down, you'll get preggo hun. I have a great feeling about you.


----------



## Beauty2

I'm sorry girls. I'll be back a little later to give you preggo symptoms. You can go to my page for symptoms from Oday - 11dpo. Be back later for the others....


----------



## Bean66

Just wrote a message and lost it! Grrrrr will re write in a bit. Lunch time now.


----------



## Beauty2

Oops, I meant journal. 

As I said the Oday - 11dpo is in my journal on date 10/21 but on 12dpo - 14dpo I had frequent urination, VERY tired and drained, tightness on the right side which I thought was due to it being an ectopic pregnancy but the SMEP success ladies say it's natural. A little more creamy CM but not a lot. That's about it so far. 

How are you ladies feeling? Any symptom spotters?


----------



## 28329

Symptoms are slowly setting in beauty. I'm so excited for you. Nothing to report here. Just normal stuff going on. Hope you're keeping yourself and baby all safe and snug.


----------



## 28329

Oh, and i think the tightness is your body preparing to stretch!


----------



## Beauty2

Bean - I'm hoping that's an implantation dip?!?! :dance: I've never heard of it happening that fast but I'm sure it can. I've heard of implantation as early as 4-5dpo but not 3dpo but if it could happen that early then it could happen at 3. FXD for you, doll!!!!


----------



## wantabby

Beauty2 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that the witch got you, Wantabby. :hugs: Keep trying. It'll happen soon. Do you have a plan for next month? Something new to try?

I will keep trying! I will never give up!!! I didn't get my bfp, but I was happy I ovulated on my own and had a fairly normal cycle 33 days! :thumbup: I will do the SMEP again, softcups, green tea, no caffeine, ACV, castor oil packs, temping, and CM/CP tracking.... :haha: .. you would think with all that I would have a bfp by now... ughhh.. any suggestions beauty????? I may also invest in a fertility monitor.. I have an appointment Nov 7th So we will see what he has to say then...


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies,

Ok attempt 2!!

Beauty - very excited for you. Gonna take a look at your journal.

Lolalei - I was on the pill for 12 years straight. I only started using OPKs last month so don't know when I was ovulating before. I think I was but irregular. You can still catch that egg if you know when you ovulate. I agree I must have missed my surge. I must have a early very short surge. Hope you ovulate soon. Good luck catching that egg.

28439 - feeling ok thanks. Slight cramping but that's not unusual and creamy cm. No I'm not symptom spotting :haha: when are you going to test? I'm going to try to wait until 14dpo but as AF rudely arrived at 10/11dpo I might know/test earlier. 5th Nov will be our 13year anniversary so a BFP would be an amazing pressie!

Wantabby - how you feeling know hon? Has AF left! 

Buzzymomma how are you doing?

Tella - hope you had a great weekend. Did you Ov?


----------



## Bean66

Sorry Wantabby - you posted whilst I was writing. Good for you not giving up. I'm sure it will happen. I've heard good things about the fertility monitor and it sounds like your cycles are starting to behave. Good luck to you this cycle.

MrsMM - how's the TWW going?


----------



## wantabby

She is making her exit now.. I'm down to spotting.. I'm ready to start trying again.. I've tried so long it is bound to happen soon!! (I hope!)


----------



## 28329

I really wanna wait as long as possible to test. Hubbys birthday is the 11th. Should have a bfp or af by then. If we haven't been successful then hubby wont be getting any action on his birthday. Lol.


----------



## Beauty2

Lolalei & Tella - release that eggy already!!! Hehe...just kidding....but I want to see those bfp's from all you ladies!!! 

So the past few days I've been researching how and if it's safe to lose weight while preggers. I need to lose about 30lbs to be where I want to be. But now that I'm preggers I'm a little nervous about gaining weight. My goal is to be 10lbs lighter than what I am currently by the time I get to 9 months. Sound attainable? :wacko: but I plan to eat right and exercise more (walking, swimming, eliptical, cycling, etc.). Apparently, as long as I keep my feet on the ground and don't overexert myself I'll be fine. I feel bad because I still haven't gotten any prenatal vitamins yet. 

I need to go get baby and me some breakfast. I used to not eat breakfast but I'm trying to get used to eating right. Wish me luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Beauty2

wantabby said:


> Beauty2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that the witch got you, Wantabby. :hugs: Keep trying. It'll happen soon. Do you have a plan for next month? Something new to try?
> 
> I will keep trying! I will never give up!!! I didn't get my bfp, but I was happy I ovulated on my own and had a fairly normal cycle 33 days! :thumbup: I will do the SMEP again, softcups, green tea, no caffeine, ACV, castor oil packs, temping, and CM/CP tracking.... :haha: .. you would think with all that I would have a bfp by now... ughhh.. any suggestions beauty????? I may also invest in a fertility monitor.. I have an appointment Nov 7th So we will see what he has to say then...Click to expand...

Wantabby - that is the spirit, doll!!!! I'm glad you Ov'ed by yourself and had a normal cycle :happydance: !!! Believe it or not that was my biggest concern too....well the not Ov'ing part. My cycles were typically between 26 and 34 days depending on my level of stress that cycle :haha: 

I think what really helped me was using preseed, temping, and trying my hardest not to symptom spot. I'm sure I missed a few symptoms because I ignored everything.


----------



## Bean66

Lost another message again!! Don't know what's happening. Click post quick reply and it takes me to a different trend grrrrrrrrrr.

Beauty wrote you a message about diet. I'm sure you can do it. Will wrote it again in a min.


----------



## Bean66

Take Two!!

Beauty - I am sure you can do it. A friend of mine got diagnosed with gestational diabetes early on in pregnancy and drastically changed her diet and lost weight.

My advice stay active - swimming, yoga, walking. And up your protein and limit refined carbs Inc anything white, pasta, rice, bread. Brown, wild and basmati rice are fine. Eat more grains and pulses. Nice one for eating breakie, keep it up. I have porridge with banana or raisins and maple syrup. Or make smoothies, I use frozen berries from supermarket as much cheaper. Add milk or yogurt and banana. I add a handful of oats before blending if I'm really hungry or have a busy morning.

Avocados are good for protein and good fats. Love it mashed of toast or toasted rye bread with S&P and balsamic viniger. Snack of vegis and hummous (ideally homemade) and nuts and seeds. You need lots of good fats.

And get some prenatals naughty! At least eat lots of green veg to get some folate. 

I know you can do it. Good luck!


----------



## Beauty2

Bean66 said:


> Take Two!!
> 
> Beauty - I am sure you can do it. A friend of mine got diagnosed with gestational diabetes early on in pregnancy and drastically changed her diet and lost weight.
> 
> My advice stay active - swimming, yoga, walking. And up your protein and limit refined carbs Inc anything white, pasta, rice, bread. Brown, wild and basmati rice are fine. Eat more grains and pulses. Nice one for eating breakie, keep it up. I have porridge with banana or raisins and maple syrup. Or make smoothies, I use frozen berries from supermarket as much cheaper. Add milk or yogurt and banana. I add a handful of oats before blending if I'm really hungry or have a busy morning.
> 
> Avocados are good for protein and good fats. Love it mashed of toast or toasted rye bread with S&P and balsamic viniger. Snack of vegis and hummous (ideally homemade) and nuts and seeds. You need lots of good fats.
> 
> And get some prenatals naughty! At least eat lots of green veg to get some folate.
> 
> I know you can do it. Good luck!

Thanks so much, Bean!! That was really helpful! I'm the type of person who needs a chef to eat healthy :haha: but I'm going to give it a try. And I promise to get some prenatals today. :thumbup:


----------



## 28329

Wow, this thread moved quickly in so little time. Beauty, naughty naughty, get them prenatals! Hope you and baby enjoy breakfast. I've every faith that you'll achieve your goal, you got preggo when you least expected it after all. I'm happy you haven't left us ladies yet. Is great to still natter with you. Wantabby, your spirit is amazing. I wish i was as positive as you. You will so be joining beauty soon. I just know it.


----------



## Tella

I'm only on my way back now so will post tomorrow again :) 

I'm still waiting to O, all my OPK's so far has been neg, but is a good thing as I'm getting my softcups tomorrow so I can use it this cycle already :happydance:

I normally O around CD15/16 on clomid so hopefully its tomorrow. 

Good luck to all the ladies in 2ww, and have fun to the ones that are about to O, BD like there's no tomorrow :haha:


----------



## 28329

Well ladies, turns out i'm not in the tww. My cm went watery yesterday and i had a mega blaring positive opk and today i've had loads of ewcm and an even more positive opk. Along with that i'm mega mega horny and i've dull cramps so it's happening now or i'm preparing to ovulate. I'm taking my temps orally but not religiously, they're telling me i haven't ovulated yet. I'm at my most fertile according to ff so we'll see.


----------



## Beauty2

28329 said:


> Well ladies, turns out i'm not in the tww. My cm went watery yesterday and i had a mega blaring positive opk and today i've had loads of ewcm and an even more positive opk. Along with that i'm mega mega horny and i've dull cramps so it's happening now or i'm preparing to ovulate. I'm taking my temps orally but not religiously, they're telling me i haven't ovulated yet. I'm at my most fertile according to ff so we'll see.

Good. Still have a chance to catch the eggy!!! Go some more good :sex: in!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bean66

28329 - that was close. Great you haven't missed it! Are you temping this month? It shows how important checking CP/CM is and just listening to your body. Although maybe you're oving twice! It happens.

Still wondering whether I've ov'd. Getting cramps so think I have but if I don't discard my alcohol caused high temps it says I haven't ov'd. But I know these highs were caused by alcohol. So confusing! Maybe I geared up to Ov and didn't, will see what temps do tomorrow.


----------



## MrsMM24

28329, I was writing about your chart as I see you new post. I was going to say, with missing temps and dotted lines, it looks more like today is your OV day. You are probably still covered at sperm live 2-5 days in the best enviornment and the chances of getting PG from 2 days before OV until day of OV. Get to BDg!!! :dust:
BUZZY, sorry you and 28329 and TELLA have had issues with OHs, but happy you got a BD in, sounds promising as +OPKs indicate a 12-36 OV pending. Temp change shows when OV has occurred! GL BD! :dust:

See.... SMH, thank goodness I am NOT into men! :haha:

TELLA, sorry your DH was not on task! Hopefully as the others have, yours will get in the business ASAP! :dust;
WANTABBY, sorry AF came in on you but happy she is on the way out! Totally undertand as I am in the 2nd year and STILL going until I get that BFP! :dust:
LOLA, Glad the party was successful. I looked and your chart is shaping up good. You been BDg? SMEP! Sometimes it takes over a year for your body to get right after BC, depends on the body, the dosage, etc.
BEAN, typically, you should temp all month, including during AF, that is how to get your true temps and know your body for sured. No worries though, as you probably got that surge. You have been following SMEP right, so you are covering your bases! GL, FXD! :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! The weekend was extra busy for me, as you can see I haven't even logged onto my beloved BNB. I am back and tackling this TTW head on, last week!!! Temp is barely staying above coverline, but it is not dropping soooo... I was too busy to be thinking about symptoms, but now that I read everyone's posts, I can say I haven't had any noticeable ones. I just hope that it continues to rise or at least stay up through to a bfp! Still trying not to be too excited as being sick a week before OV really has me quite worried... :wacko: I still wait... :coffee: FXD! :dust:


----------



## 28329

Hubby not home for another 5 hours. He best be ready to be pounced on when he walks through the door. I was so worried we hadn't covered our bases but i am a little more positive now. We'll use the conceive plus again the next few times until i get 3 days of high temps. We've baby danced every day for last 3 days. We'll go at it tonight, tomorrow then next day. Hopefully we'll catch the eggy. I'm not really charting this month, i'm trying to but i had a fever for while so threw it off a little. I'm trying now but my thermometer keeps falling down back of bed from under my pillow. Lol. I'm taking a more relaxed approach this cycle, see how that goes. Glad you're back MrsMM, was wondering if you'd left us! I haven't stalked your chart just yet but i'm about to. I really hope you get your bfp soon.


----------



## Beauty2

MrsMM24 said:


> See.... SMH, thank goodness I am NOT into men! :haha:

Hahaha!!! :rofl: I was cracking up at this at work!! Ugh!!! Men!


----------



## Naneth.Estel

We are totally failing at this this cycle. We've done it almost every night this weekend. :lol: And we're at his Dad's house now and whenever his Dad leaves the room we're pulling faces and dropping hints about BDing tonight. :lol:

It's still a week until Ov is due so I think we can get away with it. :lol: We're not normally this bad though, I'm not sure what's gotten into us!


----------



## 28329

Naneth.Estel said:


> We are totally failing at this this cycle. We've done it almost every night this weekend. :lol: And we're at his Dad's house now and whenever his Dad leaves the room we're pulling faces and dropping hints about BDing tonight. :lol:
> 
> It's still a week until Ov is due so I think we can get away with it. :lol: We're not normally this bad though, I'm not sure what's gotten into us!

Ha ha, that made me giggle :rofl: enjoy it!!


----------



## Naneth.Estel

:lol: I am! I just hope we don't exhaust ourselves and get to next week and have no energy left for it!


----------



## 28329

I'm sure you'll make it just fine. With what will be at the end of it then it'll be well worth the exhaustion. Go get your bfp!


----------



## Naneth.Estel

I suppose as long as one of us is up for it, it'll be fine :lol: the other one can just lie there. :lol:

Hope things are going okay with you. :)


----------



## 28329

That's the way to think of it! Things are great with me. As you can see from earlier posts, i thought i had ovulated but now i have abundant ewcm and i'm cramping pretty bad on left side so i'm ovulating as you read. I'm not feeling very positive, don't think i'll be seeing my bfp in couple weeks but we'll have fun trying for it.


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Fingers crossed it'll take you by surprise and you'll get your :bfp: when you're least expecting it. :)

It's so frustrating when your body makes you think one thing, then it goes ahead and seems to do something different. Last month it looked like I Ov'd on CD18 going by my OPKs then my chart settled on CD20 which made sense at the end because AF was about 3 days later than I was expecting. But I wasn't one hundred percent certain either way so I wasn't sure whether or not AF was late.

It's like just when we think we've got our bodies worked out they decide to start behaving differently to keep us on our toes!


----------



## 28329

I haven't quite worked out my body yet. Only been off the pill 4 months and i'm only just getting to know what's normal for me. This was the first cycle i got ewcm, and first time i've felt ovulation properly. Maybe now i'm getting back to normal i am in for a better chance of a bfp. I think i'll get preggo around my birthday time. Which is march!! Fingers crossed for you. Hope you catch that eggy.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Hope everyone has fun baby dancing!!

As for myself, I'm 3 DPO now and all I have to report is that I'm very gassy and quite bloated. Can't remember if this is normal or not but I'm only 3 DPO so it doesn't matter either way :haha:


----------



## Beauty2

So I finally got my prenatal vitamins....yippy!!!! :yipee: so stop yelling at me!!!! :brat: :) just kidding. They have 200mg of DHA in them and 975mcg of folic acid....baby should be well taken care of now :mrgreen: They cost $27....WTF???? OH thought it would be more, huh? :shrug: Um, babe, that's a lot....ugh! 
I'm starting to get a lot more creamy CM. I guess my bod is making that mucus plug to keep baby safe but ewwww....I hate the feeling. 

Naneth.Estel - Hey! How are you? I hope you catch that eggy!!! Lots of baby :dust: to you!!!!


----------



## lolalei3

28329, Bean, Tella, Naneth and I, the waiting to O club! get your BD on girls!!! :happydance: can't believe how complicated the womans body is! 

Buzzy- how are you? the dreaded tww ahhh i don't even want to get to mine :haha: but kinda need it to get the bfp :haha:

MrsM- :rofl: i have thought many times it would be so much easier to be gay! no smelly men to deal with! my Oh is soooo messy! and at a time like this is driving me absolutely up the wall!!! 

Beauty- Naughty naughty no prenatals! just kidding! glad you've got them now hon!

afm pretty sure O will happen earlier this month, i got lots of ewcm last month first off bc, so hoping that happens again! been getting o pains (or what i think are o pains anyway!) we are dtd every night starting now just to cover bases! opks twice a day too.
Come on + opk! where for art thou?? :haha:


----------



## 28329

Morning ladies. No temp rise this morning. Patiently waiting for it. Will keep on baby dancing! Don't think my body knows what it wants to do! Glad you got your vits beauty, gotta keep you and baby well. Lolalei, i'm sure you'll ovulate very soon. It's cos you want it so bad! Have fun baby dancing until then. He he.


----------



## lolalei3

Ok ladies, up for a discussion? :winkwink:

Robitussin with the ingredient 'GUAIPHENESIN' (200mg per 10ml) cough syrup is said to improve the quality of CM taken 5 days before expected ovulation?? Now i have just gone and purchased some of this foul tasting stuff and now sitting here wondering if I am just now messing with my body or that hey well it can't hurt??? Confused! would value any opinions!! Has anyone used this before and had success?

Here is the artical from the net I found..

Hostile cervical mucus
Having thin, slippery, cervical mucus &#8211; the kind you see right before ovulation &#8211; will increase your chances of getting pregnant. Some women naturally have plenty of fertile cervical mucus. However, women that do not notice thin and stretchy cervical mucus or have very little of it around the time they ovulate, might have a problem with hostile cervical mucus. To diagnose hostile cervical mucus your doctor would need to do a post-coital test which would allow him to see the type and quality of cervical mucus you are producing. 

Women that are taking Clomid often have problems with hostile cervical mucus. Clomid blocks cervical estrogen receptors. Estrogen is involved in the production of cervical mucus. When estrogen receptors are blocked, your cervix doesn&#8217;t get the message to start making fertile cervical mucus so instead a woman on Clomid may have dry or hostile cervical mucus. Since the goal of taking Clomid is to help a woman get pregnant, the side effects are counterproductive. In order to make sure that the Clomid is as effective as possible, your doctor may prescribe a low dosage of estrogen or suggest that you take Robitussin.

How does Robitussin improve cervical mucus?
Robitussin is an expectorant, which means it helps thin out the mucus in your lungs. This helps with coughing because it is easier to clear the mucus out of your lungs when you cough if the mucus is thinner. What&#8217;s nice about Robitussin is that it doesn&#8217;t just work on the mucus produced in your lungs, it also helps thin out cervical mucus. Thinner mucus is better for sperm and may improve your chances of getting pregnant.

When should you take Robitussin?
The best time to take Robitussin is about 5 days before you expect to ovulate and also on the day of ovulation. If you are using OPKs (or ovulation prediction kits) continue taking until 2 to 3 days after your have had a positive OPK. The recommended dosage is two teaspoons taken orally three times a day.


----------



## Bean66

Morning ladies.

Keep bding 28329 and everyone waiting to Ov. We nearly had a rest day after bding 5 straight days and luckily we didnt as it appears it was Ov day!

Lolalei - bought some cough stuff. Used a little. My friend used it and got her BFP. Not really very natural but you won't do harm it just increases and thins the mucus. Grapefruit would be a more natural way. What's your cm usually like?

Buzzy - I'm one day ahead at 4dpo. No symptoms really just creamy cm.

Hey welcome back naneth - hope you Ov soon. Happy bding.

Nice one on the prenatals beauty. That is expensive. How many tablets? I buy them 3 for 2 from the supermarket. Def now where near that expensive.

Afm - feeling good. Light cramping but had that last month too. Anyone else get that? My temps are above coverline but appears low. So paranoid I have a luteal phase defect and low prog. Gonna pick up some B Complex. Bought some already but realised only 2mg B6 per tablet! Think you need 50-100mg!


----------



## Tella

28329 > A second chance, :sex: like there is no tomorrow girl, go catch that eggy lol

Bean > Good luck with waiting to see if you O'd just try and take your temps daily so that you can get a clear O date. Im terrible at taking it at the same time everyday this cycle don&#8217;t know why but I wake up far to early and then I have to take it then.

Lolalei > Fx'd that you O soon, we both waiting for that elusive +OPK so desperately. I just want to start with 3 days of BDing daily so that the 2WW can start and we can get our bfp :blush: Yay we are now a club :haha: 

I've also heard about 'GUAIPHENESIN' but have been to scared to try it. Im on Evening Primrose Oil to help the CM, so if it is not good enough this month I will try it next month. But a lady in another thread just got her BFP after using it, so I suppose it is up to you.

MrsMM > Thanks, after our little talk he has been a lot better, been keeping up with the every other day BDing and soon everyday BD :D FX'd that being sick did not have any impact on you and that you get your BFP as well.

Naneth.Estel> :rofl: that is so funny, as long as you enjoy it, it is good :D Good luck with O!!!

Buzzymomma > FX'd that you will soon start having more signs and then followed by a BFP :D

Beauty > Yay on the prenatal vitamins! creamy CM is good, but I understand your feeling about it.


AFM > CD16, Im still getting neg OPK's so i think im gonna O later this month than on Clomid. But im glad in the one hand as the softcups will get here today and then i can add some preseed in them to help the :spermy: survive.

Otherwise only 2 more months left of "natural" TTC before i can go back to the FS for the next steps which will most probably be IUI for which we have started to save already, but i would rather want to spend the money on baby stuff. 


Good luck girls :dust:


----------



## lolalei3

Ooh grapefruit! I will definitely try that thanks Bean, and evening primrose will look into that thanks Tella, pity i've already been to the supermarket today! :shrug: I got ewcm last month so fx'd it happens again so i'm not too worried! Just want this so bad! :cry:


----------



## 28329

If i remember rightly beauty drank grapefruit juice and is now preggo. That along with preseed will help. If you don't produce ewcm try preseed. We use conceive plus. Is the same but is in the shops in england. I swear by it, have no leakage when we use it until i go to the toilet first thing!


----------



## Beauty2

lolalei3 said:


> 28329, Bean, Tella, Naneth and I, the waiting to O club! get your BD on girls!!! :happydance: can't believe how complicated the womans body is!
> 
> Buzzy- how are you? the dreaded tww ahhh i don't even want to get to mine :haha: but kinda need it to get the bfp :haha:
> 
> MrsM- :rofl: i have thought many times it would be so much easier to be gay! no smelly men to deal with! my Oh is soooo messy! and at a time like this is driving me absolutely up the wall!!!
> 
> Beauty- Naughty naughty no prenatals! just kidding! glad you've got them now hon!
> 
> afm pretty sure O will happen earlier this month, i got lots of ewcm last month first off bc, so hoping that happens again! been getting o pains (or what i think are o pains anyway!) we are dtd every night starting now just to cover bases! opks twice a day too.
> Come on + opk! where for art thou?? :haha:

:haha: the thing is last time I was pregnant I didn't find out until about 6 weeks. I didn't use prenatals until that time. I think the babe is okay. :winkwink:


----------



## lolalei3

I'm sure baby is fine Beauty! I'm just a vitamin freak thats all! I take everything! :haha: Were you drinking grapefruit juice this cycle? I'm thinking of trying it.

28329 I am using preseed this cycle so I should be ok in the cm department. Do you use the concieve plus all cycle or just around O? We use a regular lubricant when i'm not fertile as i don't want to waste the good stuff! How is your turtle doing, is it feeding yet?


----------



## 28329

We use it from cd 8 until 3 dpo. It didn't work for us last cycle but hopefully it does this time! Turtle is getting there. Will only eat if i feed him by hand. Better than nothing i suppose.


----------



## Beauty2

28329 said:


> If i remember rightly beauty drank grapefruit juice and is now preggo. That along with preseed will help. If you don't produce ewcm try preseed. We use conceive plus. Is the same but is in the shops in england. I swear by it, have no leakage when we use it until i go to the toilet first thing!

It's true. I drank grapefruit juice early on in my cycle (while AF was still visiting) and after. And of course, we used preseed.


----------



## MrsMM24

Beauty2 said:


> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> See.... SMH, thank goodness I am NOT into men! :haha:
> 
> Hahaha!!! :rofl: I was cracking up at this at work!! Ugh!!! Men!Click to expand...

LOL:rofl: sometimes I am just tooo real!


----------



## MrsMM24

NANETH, cuuuute, googly eyes. You all will catch that eggy. remember, everyother day produces more mobile spermies. GL FXD! :dust:
BUZZY, your symptoms sound good.... hang in there. :dust:
LOLA, It looks like OV is nearing, probably the weekend, chart looks indicative. As for the Tussin, I have used it faithfully, and it was recommended by my doc. As well, I use EPO so try that. I am an exercise fanatic and vitamin freak. I drink green tea and grapefruit juice (check out the list of things from my journal) It can't hurt to try. GL FXD! :dust:
BEAN, yeah, get that B complex as soon as you can. As for the temps, the weather is colder and I have been temping for some time and noticed that during winter months, I have lower temps. No worries, GL FXD! :dust:
TELLA, glad that your talked help things out. Your SMEP plan WILL work! :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Last week of TWW is starting off lovely, temp jumped up a little today, reeally hoping it stays up there to a bfp! Still no SS, and that feels good. I am a little nervous, as DW and I have similar cycle lengths and her AF is near!:wacko: Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## 28329

MrsMM, that temp rise looks promising. I really hope this is the start to your bfp. I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Mrsmm chart looks good!

I wanted to do a big post to everyone but I'm on my phone and watching a show haha
So today i really want tomato soup! But i think it's because I saw a commercial and it's my favourite from childhood :haha:
Also really weird thing started last night. Bbs between nips and armpits are tingly! At totally random times during the day for a couple minutes each time. Only 4 DPO though so I know so far I'm being delusional!


----------



## lolalei3

Ok so I think the Robitussin was a bad idea as I now have a very aggravated tummy! cough cough* diorrhea (tmi) gonna stop taking it now I think! :haha:
Although i think it's worked as I now have watery CM so hopefully O is near! :happydance:

It's Oh birthday today and we just went into town and I bought him a new skimboard (kinda like a surfboard) he's very excited to try it out, so has gone down to the beach now and I get to use his old one although am getting a bit paranoid doing extreme sports while ttc, probably just overreacting but i can't help it! ( we skate and surf too)
also have to mention no were not teenagers he is 36 and I am 27 :haha:


Hope everyones well! xxx


----------



## Tella

oh no lolalei, i would rather stop it them, rather use preseed then to help wiht CM.

I must rant over how amazing the softcup is!!!! I used it last night and it was so much easier than what i thought, it didnt mess at all. Plus i had a bit of EWCM so im hoping that i will O today, OPK yesterday was still neg but heres to this afternoon's one, fx'd!!!!!!

MrsMM > fx'd that your temps keep soaring!


----------



## lolalei3

Tella said:


> oh no lolalei, i would rather stop it them, rather use preseed then to help wiht CM.
> 
> I must rant over how amazing the softcup is!!!! I used it last night and it was so much easier than what i thought, it didnt mess at all. Plus i had a bit of EWCM so im hoping that i will O today, OPK yesterday was still neg but heres to this afternoon's one, fx'd!!!!!!
> 
> MrsMM > fx'd that your temps keep soaring!

Tella yes I think I will stop taking it! hoping it's my body producing the fertile cm and not all due to taking the syrup! Oh well at least it's here! I'm in the same boat, negative opk this morning hoping for this afternoon! but I think O is still a couple of days away :dohh:


----------



## Bean66

Morning all,

My chart's not looking good is it? Do you think I even ovulated? Though I am getting usual post Ov symptoms. Gonna go and get some B6 now. 

Tella - yay to softcups. Hope you Ov soon.

Lolalei - Boo to cough stuff. Stick to preseed. Happy Birthday to you OH.


----------



## Tella

Bean > I does look like you O'd as you are mostly above your coverline. Fxd for a temp rise tomorrow morning!!!!!!!!!!

My charts are crazy, i have my normal one which is in my siggy and then i have an adjusted one My Ovulation Chart of where i adjust them to my normal wake up time. The adjusted one looks like i might have O'd on CD15 :huh:


----------



## lolalei3

Took a look at your chart bean, it may be that those unconnected temps are stopping ff from giving you your solid crosshairs. I think you have O'd going by the fact you got ewcm also the post O signs your getting, think you just missed/ opk didn't pick up the surge. Fx'd! :thumbup:


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Tella. I think I havent got solids because of the negative OPKs. But surely my temps should be higher?


----------



## 28329

Morning ladies. Had another + opk last night but still no temp rise! :shrug: Dunno if i'm gonna ovulate at all this cycle. We're still baby dancing but dunno how much more i can go on. We've baby danced cd's 6, 8, 10, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16 so far. Looks like we have a few more to go too. Going to be exhausted at the end of this! Hope everyone is good today. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Beauty2

28329 said:


> Morning ladies. Had another + opk last night but still no temp rise! :shrug: Dunno if i'm gonna ovulate at all this cycle. We're still baby dancing but dunno how much more i can go on. We've baby danced cd's 6, 8, 10, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16 so far. Looks like we have a few more to go too. Going to be exhausted at the end of this! Hope everyone is good today. Good luck to everyone.

This is what happened to me too. I ovulated late and thought I never would be I knew I had to keep bd'ing just in case I Ov that day. It was exhausting! Keep going. You can do it!!!!


----------



## Beauty2

So I'm still temping and for some reason my temp shot up this morning. What is that all about? :shrug:


----------



## 28329

Thank you beauty. It's exhausting! We'll see if i get a temp rise at all this cycle. It's cd 17 today so late ovulation if it happens soon. Latest i've ovulated is cd 21. Just as i thought my body was being kind to me! Maybe that temp rise is baby getting extra snug in there.


----------



## Tella

29329 > Im feeling the same, i just hope my DH keeps up and that we do BD the day before, on and after O. it is very frustrating.

:hugs:


----------



## 28329

I've done a little research and have found that the antibiotics and the steroids i was taking can affect ovulation. They'll delay it or i just wont ovulate at all this cycle. So i'm not feeling very positive this cycle. Oh well, maybe cycle number 5 will be the one for us. I'm not happy with the doctor, i asked her about them meds and ttc. She said i'll be fine cos i'm not preggo. Wont be seeing her again!


----------



## Tella

28329 said:


> I've done a little research and have found that the antibiotics and the steroids i was taking can affect ovulation. They'll delay it or i just wont ovulate at all this cycle. So i'm not feeling very positive this cycle. Oh well, maybe cycle number 5 will be the one for us. I'm not happy with the doctor, i asked her about them meds and ttc. She said i'll be fine cos i'm not preggo. Wont be seeing her again!

:hugs: :hugs2: :hugs: :hugs2: :hugs: :hugs2: :hugs: :hugs2: 
Im so sorry she has caused you to have to wait!!! Keep faith in this cycle, i think the fact that you have +opk just means it has been delayed. Maybe go over to every other day BD if every night gets to much and we will keep our fx'd that one little :spermy: will make his way to your eggy!!!!


----------



## lolalei3

28329 & Tella- i feel your pain guys, we are in the same situation not knowing when i will O and been Bding every night too, it is very stressful and the whole day seems to revolve around checking charts, opks and then eventually getting that 'deposit'! not very romantic :nope:

I just spoke to my friend who has a 2wk old boy and is tearing her hair out as she can't get him to properly breastfeed, he cries and stresses then she cries then her partner and her fight. They have now at only 2wks had to put him on formula but he still wont feed! These are the things we have to look forward to and it's so hard realising that the life before baby will never be the same again, why then can't we stop stressing about ttc?????
Sorry for the rant :wacko:


----------



## 28329

Thank you so so much tella. That doctor has really upset me. Shrugged off the fact that i'm ttc. I put my faith in her and why shouldn't i? She's a professional after all. Hopefully it's just a case of delayed ovulation and not a case of no ovulation at all. I'm so hurt by that doctor. But, i've finished the course of steroids and antibiotics now. I also read that once the course is finished my body will do what comes natural. Ovulation after cd 21 means getting preggo is difficult cos lining isn't good enough for implantation and the egg is too old. That gives me 4 days to ovulate. I'm sure i have the willpower. I know hubby does. Lol.


----------



## 28329

Aww lolalei. You're so right. Everything seems to revolve around ttc. I kinda forgot how difficult it was after i had my daughter. My hubby hasn't got children so doesn't know what it's like. It wont be the same again and it puts pressure on a relationship. Hopefully we'll all get our bfp soon and the ttc worries will all disappear!!


----------



## MrsMM24

28329, Looking at your chart closely. I think that CD15 will indicate OV with one more temp tomorrow. Hang in there. It is likely as mentioned, that meds just delayed OV Hun! FXD!:dust:

BUZZY, symptoms are sounds good for early detection hun! FXD! :dust

LOLA, Mucinex does the same and many women perfer that to Robitussin. How much did you take and did you eat or drink near it? It wasn't DM or anything just regular Robitussin? I use to wait till night time before bed to take it. I think you should try Mucinex. Happy B-Day to OH!! :cake:

TELLA, told you!!! Softcups are the greatest! GL with impending OV, looks like it will be CD15... :dust:

BEAN, I agree with LOLA, it is likely the dotted temps and the fact that you got that EWCM that is giving dotted OV. It takes everything into consideration. I think that you should wait for another temp, as I would assume CD16-18 likely OV days... GL FXD! :dust:

BEAUTY, temp increase is probably more baby-comforting things happening within your body. :flower:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, higher than whole cycle (except days with fever). I just hope I did enough and beign sick doesn't effect implantation. I mean, it looks apparent that I OVd so if I truly did.... FXD! Well, I creep closer to testing! Getting nervous however. As promised, started SS today. Not really much or anything that resembles past bfps. Most are indicative for me of AF so waiting will tell. DW is spotting and moody and fatigued. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## 28329

I hope so MrsMM, i need a break. Lol. Your temp staying up is really looking promising. When are you testing?


----------



## MrsMM24

I hope it is a good promising 28329, I am testing on 10/28!! 'nervous'


----------



## 28329

Oooo, not long. I'm so excited for you. I hope beyond hope that you get your bfp! I must say, you and your DW look so so happy and mega beautiful in your picture.


----------



## Buzzymomma

I agree with 28329, you two look very happy together!


Mega bitch over here today. Everything is making me verryy angry


----------



## Beauty2

MrsMM24 said:


> 28329, Looking at your chart closely. I think that CD15 will indicate OV with one more temp tomorrow. Hang in there. It is likely as mentioned, that meds just delayed OV Hun! FXD!:dust:
> 
> BUZZY, symptoms are sounds good for early detection hun! FXD! :dust
> 
> LOLA, Mucinex does the same and many women perfer that to Robitussin. How much did you take and did you eat or drink near it? It wasn't DM or anything just regular Robitussin? I use to wait till night time before bed to take it. I think you should try Mucinex. Happy B-Day to OH!! :cake:
> 
> TELLA, told you!!! Softcups are the greatest! GL with impending OV, looks like it will be CD15... :dust:
> 
> BEAN, I agree with LOLA, it is likely the dotted temps and the fact that you got that EWCM that is giving dotted OV. It takes everything into consideration. I think that you should wait for another temp, as I would assume CD16-18 likely OV days... GL FXD! :dust:
> 
> BEAUTY, temp increase is probably more baby-comforting things happening within your body. :flower:
> 
> *AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, higher than whole cycle (except days with fever). I just hope I did enough and beign sick doesn't effect implantation. I mean, it looks apparent that I OVd so if I truly did.... FXD! Well, I creep closer to testing! Getting nervous however. As promised, started SS today. Not really much or anything that resembles past bfps. Most are indicative for me of AF so waiting will tell. DW is spotting and moody and fatigued. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:

Ooh, MrsMM24, your chart looks great!!!! :happydance: I hope your temps stay high!!! FXD tightly!!!! :dust:


----------



## Tella

MrsMM > :cry: guess its not CD15. will just have to stick to SMEP and hope i catch my surge in order to have a go at 3 days continues BDing.

i have question for you our chart master lol :D
Im so confused wiht this charting at the moment. Other monhts it went fine but this month i wake up at 5 for some strange reason, i dont get out of bed, just check the time and go back to sleep. Do you think it will affect my temps, if i just not take them then and only take them at 7 when i wake up to get up for the morning?

At the moment i have three charts my one of the temps take when i wake up at the strange times and one where i adjust it using me first temp of waking and then i also take my temp at 7 again and the third is one of just my temps taken at +-7am. Which one should i go on? I read yesterday on FF that you should rather take the one at proper wakeup so im guessing the last one

My Ovulation Chart 
My Adjusted Ovulation Chart to 7am
My Ovulation Chart of 7am

This is soooooo confusing.


----------



## lolalei3

Tella- just took a look at your charts and I don't think you have O'd yet, it's only cd18 so your prob looking at a late O this month, but don't worry, perfectly normal! As for which chart you should go on, no idea, we'll leave that one to MrsM!

28329- It's so hard and such a stress i'm finding I don't even want to leave the house if it's not for work as i might miss something like doing my opk etc no idea where the logic is in that!! :wacko:

MrsM- I just took too much of the Robitussin and had it on an empty stomach, thanks for the advice :hugs: Testing tomorrow yay!!! GL and Fx'd for your bfp!!:flower:

Bean- Any luck fixing your charts?

Buzzy- It's ok to feel like that hon, we are all guilty of it i'm sure! :winkwink:

Beauty- Definitely looks like bubs just making him/ herself at home in there! all the best hon :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Morning ladies. Temp rise today! Think we know what that means. But we didn't baby dance yesterday so think we missed it. Will have one more try tonight and hope for the best.


----------



## Bean66

Afternoon all.

28329 - Hope you catch that egg. Even if yesterday was Ov day, bding the day before and after is great. Hope you catch that egg.

Tella - sorry I'm useless with charting. I sent an alarm for 6am and try to take it the same time everyday.

How you feeling Beauty? Think temp rise is a good thing. You got a sticky bean there.

MrsMM - thanks for looking at my chart. Your chart looks good. Fingers crossed for you hun.

Buzzy - yeah we can all feel like that. Tingly boobs is a good sign. How you feeling today?

Lola - hope you had a nice time for you OH birthday. How are you today? My charts looking a bit better thanks.

Naneth - how's the bd marathon going? Having fun I hope.

AFM - had a temp increase today so looks a bit better. I asked on the VIP bit on FF and she changed my chart to research or something and added my discarded temps and still says ov'd cd19. She thinks I was peeing and testing too much so missed surge. Fingers crossed my temps keep increasing!


----------



## 28329

Thank you bean. I'm not very hopefull. Luck is never on my side. Me being 1dpo puts af due on hubbys birthday. That's exactly our luck and we both know i'll be joining him for a drink on his birthday instead of opting for the orange juice!


----------



## Bean66

AF turned up on my DH'a b'day last cycle. Not only no baby but no birthday bding either and me down and grumpy. Anyway, I still think you're in with a chance. Fingers crossed for you hun.


----------



## themarshas

We tried the SMEP last month and got our BFP which sadly ended in a MC. However, we're back at it... well will be if I ever stop bleeding... and hoping it is just as successful the next time around. FX'd for all of you!


----------



## Tella

Im so sorry to hear about your loss, FX'd that it will be successfull again for you and that you get a supper sticky bean this time!!! :hugs:


----------



## Buzzymomma

themarshas - Sorry to hear about your loss, hope SMEP works for you again!

28329 - I don't think you're out yet! Sounds like you covered nearly all your bases. I bet there were a couple :spermy: waiting for your eggy!

Bean - I have no idea what your chart looks like but I have my fingers crossed for you!

Myself... Last night laying in bed I felt a weird like... twitching/poking sensation right below my bellybutton. Dunno what it was but I have fingers crossed for myself! Also realized this morning as I stare at my half eaten breakfast that I've barely been eating. Major decreased appetite. I've only been eating dinner!
Daughter woke up at 4 this morning... decided that was a good time to get up for the day so I'm grumpy today too, but I think that's because I slept for about 5 hours :haha:

Hope everyone is well today!


----------



## 28329

themarshas said:


> We tried the SMEP last month and got our BFP which sadly ended in a MC. However, we're back at it... well will be if I ever stop bleeding... and hoping it is just as successful the next time around. FX'd for all of you!

I'm so so sorry for your loss. I have everything crossed for you to get your sticky bean very very soon. :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

TELLA, Oh noooo, getting up and checking time will definitely effect temps. Suggestion is: If you are more consistently getting up at 5a then that should be your reg time, if it is like 2-3 times, then keep your 7a temp time and use adjuster for those days. Your temp is most accurate when taken after undisturbed sleep of 3.5 hours or more, so that 2 hours hurts it. I am not sure if one of those charts indicates that. I would also put in the notes section, the days you used the adjuster and what the temp was before adjustment, for your records. I hope this makes sense! GL

Thanks 28329, BUZZY, and BEAUTY.... our wedding day was sooo glorious. A day we never thought we would see with all the obstacles. When it happened, it was great. I love to see her leaning on that piano, we have a very large one in black in white in that same position with her looking at me in my dress, I love it!!!! 

LOLA, yeah it is likely! I usually take it at night before bed as my stomach is not empty by then. Also, it was recommended I take it 2 times a day, but I only take once. GL

28329, I actually think with that rise today, it will say OV is CD16 or 17 so you are very much in this. As already mentioned, right before or after is ideal! 2-O, 1-O, O and O-1 are the highest percentage days but others are still good! FXD! :dust:

BEAN, TOTALLY agree with the VIP, not stop all that peeing and tsting and let's get this BFP!! FXD! :dust:

MARSHA, :hugs: I know the feeling of loss and trying right after, it totally was a helper to our healing, FXD! :dust:

_*SS 9DPO:*_ GASSY. Fatigued. Bloat-y. Feeling sick last night.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, actually climbing. Testing in a couple of days! I'm very nervous and even thought I may not test until the end of a busy weekend. Very early so I don't remember much of past bfps, but from what I remember, not really much that resembles past bfps (i.e. I ALWAYS had sore bbs). Most are indicative for me of AF so waiting will tell. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## Beauty2

themarshas said:


> We tried the SMEP last month and got our BFP which sadly ended in a MC. However, we're back at it... well will be if I ever stop bleeding... and hoping it is just as successful the next time around. FX'd for all of you!

So sorry about your loss :hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

Buzzymomma said:


> themarshas - Sorry to hear about your loss, hope SMEP works for you again!
> 
> 28329 - I don't think you're out yet! Sounds like you covered nearly all your bases. I bet there were a couple :spermy: waiting for your eggy!
> 
> Bean - I have no idea what your chart looks like but I have my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Myself... Last night laying in bed I felt a weird like... twitching/poking sensation right below my bellybutton. Dunno what it was but I have fingers crossed for myself! Also realized this morning as I stare at my half eaten breakfast that I've barely been eating. Major decreased appetite. I've only been eating dinner!
> Daughter woke up at 4 this morning... decided that was a good time to get up for the day so I'm grumpy today too, but I think that's because I slept for about 5 hours :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is well today!

The bellybutton thing was a HUGE clue for me. FXD!!!!! I hope you get that bfp!!!!


----------



## Beauty2

28329 said:


> Thank you bean. I'm not very hopefull. Luck is never on my side. Me being 1dpo puts af due on hubbys birthday. That's exactly our luck and we both know i'll be joining him for a drink on his birthday instead of opting for the orange juice!

I just hope you get that bfp and you can have both on DH's birthday! :mrgreen:


----------



## Beauty2

MrsMM24 said:


> TELLA, Oh noooo, getting up and checking time will definitely effect temps. Suggestion is: If you are more consistently getting up at 5a then that should be your reg time, if it is like 2-3 times, then keep your 7a temp time and use adjuster for those days. Your temp is most accurate when taken after undisturbed sleep of 3.5 hours or more, so that 2 hours hurts it. I am not sure if one of those charts indicates that. I would also put in the notes section, the days you used the adjuster and what the temp was before adjustment, for your records. I hope this makes sense! GL
> 
> Thanks 28329, BUZZY, and BEAUTY.... our wedding day was sooo glorious. A day we never thought we would see with all the obstacles. When it happened, it was great. I love to see her leaning on that piano, we have a very large one in black in white in that same position with her looking at me in my dress, I love it!!!!
> 
> LOLA, yeah it is likely! I usually take it at night before bed as my stomach is not empty by then. Also, it was recommended I take it 2 times a day, but I only take once. GL
> 
> 28329, I actually think with that rise today, it will say OV is CD16 or 17 so you are very much in this. As already mentioned, right before or after is ideal! 2-O, 1-O, O and O-1 are the highest percentage days but others are still good! FXD! :dust:
> 
> BEAN, TOTALLY agree with the VIP, not stop all that peeing and tsting and let's get this BFP!! FXD! :dust:
> 
> MARSHA, :hugs: I know the feeling of loss and trying right after, it totally was a helper to our healing, FXD! :dust:
> 
> _*SS 9DPO:*_ GASSY. Fatigued. Bloat-y. Feeling sick last night.
> 
> *AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, actually climbing. Testing in a couple of days! I'm very nervous and even thought I may not test until the end of a busy weekend. Very early so I don't remember much of past bfps, but from what I remember, not really much that resembles past bfps (i.e. I ALWAYS had sore bbs). Most are indicative for me of AF so waiting will tell. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:

Glad your temps are staying up!!! I didn't get sore boobies until after I got my bfp and that's not normal for me. FXD tightly, lovely!! I hope it all means bfp!!!


----------



## Tella

MrsMM > You gonna kill us if you wait till the end of the weekend!!!! Fx'd for that BFP and that there is a little bean in there causing the symptoms.

I will continue wiht the 3 charts till i get a confirmed O and see what happens wiht my temps. It will give me a good indication of which to follow. Or actually i hope i dont have to follow any more charts till #2...:lol:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Beauty2

Tella said:


> MrsMM > :cry: guess its not CD15. will just have to stick to SMEP and hope i catch my surge in order to have a go at 3 days continues BDing.
> 
> i have question for you our chart master lol :D
> Im so confused wiht this charting at the moment. Other monhts it went fine but this month i wake up at 5 for some strange reason, i dont get out of bed, just check the time and go back to sleep. Do you think it will affect my temps, if i just not take them then and only take them at 7 when i wake up to get up for the morning?
> 
> At the moment i have three charts my one of the temps take when i wake up at the strange times and one where i adjust it using me first temp of waking and then i also take my temp at 7 again and the third is one of just my temps taken at +-7am. Which one should i go on? I read yesterday on FF that you should rather take the one at proper wakeup so im guessing the last one
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> My Adjusted Ovulation Chart to 7am
> My Ovulation Chart of 7am
> 
> This is soooooo confusing.

I had the same exact problem. I would wake up at 1a then again at 3:15a, then again at my regular time 5a. After a while, if I didn't think I could make at least 3 hours more of sleep I would just take my temp and adjust it. Good luck to you, doll!!! I hope you get that bfp!!!


----------



## Beauty2

Bean66 said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> 28329 - Hope you catch that egg. Even if yesterday was Ov day, bding the day before and after is great. Hope you catch that egg.
> 
> Tella - sorry I'm useless with charting. I sent an alarm for 6am and try to take it the same time everyday.
> 
> How you feeling Beauty? Think temp rise is a good thing. You got a sticky bean there.
> 
> MrsMM - thanks for looking at my chart. Your chart looks good. Fingers crossed for you hun.
> 
> Buzzy - yeah we can all feel like that. Tingly boobs is a good sign. How you feeling today?
> 
> Lola - hope you had a nice time for you OH birthday. How are you today? My charts looking a bit better thanks.
> 
> Naneth - how's the bd marathon going? Having fun I hope.
> 
> AFM - had a temp increase today so looks a bit better. I asked on the VIP bit on FF and she changed my chart to research or something and added my discarded temps and still says ov'd cd19. She thinks I was peeing and testing too much so missed surge. Fingers crossed my temps keep increasing!

I'm good so far. I've been massively worried about miscarring. I've never miscarried in my life but since I haven't heard the babies heart beat (which I don't believe it has one yet) I'm super worried. I plan to lie my way to the doctor's and get a scan done. I'm a worrier so this is normal for me. With my daughter I was asking the midwife questions about the baby as I was pusher her out. :haha:

Hope your temps stay high!!! YAY! for Ov!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Bean66

themarshas - Sorry for your loss. Hope the bleeding stops soon. Hope you get your sticky bean soon. :hugs:

MrsMM - Thanks for the chart help much appreciated. I am so excited for you. Will be waiting (im)patiently for you to announce your BFP! Good symptoms.

Beauty - As you may have realised I'm a worrier too. Can't help it. I know it's easier said then done but try not to stress, just take each day as it comes and try to enjoy it. I'm sure the doc with give you a scan if you ask nicely. Beauty - I can't remember sorry, did you get any symptoms around implantation. DOn't worry I'll have a nose at your journal again.

Tella - hope you're Ov is confirmed soon. I hate all the uncertainty. 

Buzzy - I've been getting a pulling/twinge below my belly button and on the left. On the left it feels more like a stitch. I'm hoping it's a good sign but I think it may be wind :blush: Fingers crossed for you too!

28329 - I think you'll find out tomorrow that you are 2dpo! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## 28329

Aww MrsMM, that picture sounds gorgeous. It's really refreshing to hear of someones happiness. Your wife is a very lucky lady. Your chart looks fantastic. Dunno if i can wait for you to test. Lol.


----------



## wantabby

I'm CD 8, we started SMEP last night! hoping this month is it! I will be adding mucinex and I will be getting some pre-seed tomorrow. 

hope all you ladies are doing fabulous! and aren't going too crazy in the TWW..


----------



## Bean66

MrsMM your chart look A-Mazing! Quick question. I have been getting slight stomach cramps (a bit like a stitch) and bloating today. Now wondering whether it could be the B complex I started taking yesterday. Though didn't have cramping yesterday. I got the B100 Complex. Did you say you got cramps with this or just hot flushes on the 100mg? Do you take it all cycle? Is there any benefit to just taking it in the luteal phase?


----------



## Bean66

Happy SMEPing Wantabby - Hope this is your month! Have fun!


----------



## Bean66

Morning all,

Well my temp has increased a little more which is good. Still not high though. Last month my LP was only 10days so really hoping I don't start getting AF symptoms over the weekend. I'm hope my short luteal was a fluke! Though I ovulated on cd19 again this cycle, last cycle was 28days, before that the shortest cycle had been 32. Fingers crossed. 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Beauty2

Bean66 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Well my temp has increased a little more which is good. Still not high though. Last month my LP was only 10days so really hoping I don't start getting AF symptoms over the weekend. I'm hope my short luteal was a fluke! Though I ovulated on cd19 again this cycle, last cycle was 28days, before that the shortest cycle had been 32. Fingers crossed.
> 
> How is everyone else today?

They're on the rise! Let's hope they keep going up! :happydance: FXD tightly!!!!!


----------



## Beauty2

MrsMM24 - Now I know you're in the U.S. and it's about 5:45a in Chicago right now but....GET YOUR BUNS UP AND TEMP!!!!!!!!!! I'm waiting to see what happens :blush: Yes, I know, very selfish :haha: I can't wait to see that bfp!!!! 

Oh, yea..... :test: :)


----------



## Tella

Bean i really hope the :witch: stays away. Are you taking B6 for you LP?

But they say that 10 days is still ok not completely bad yet.


----------



## Bean66

Beauty2 said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all,
> 
> Well my temp has increased a little more which is good. Still not high though. Last month my LP was only 10days so really hoping I don't start getting AF symptoms over the weekend. I'm hope my short luteal was a fluke! Though I ovulated on cd19 again this cycle, last cycle was 28days, before that the shortest cycle had been 32. Fingers crossed.
> 
> How is everyone else today?
> 
> They're on the rise! Let's hope they keep going up! :happydance: FXD tightly!!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks but I was only a small rise. Did take temp 30mins early so could adjust it but I think it's pretty accurate. Fingers crossed though.

And I agree, MrsMM wake up and temp! :haha:


----------



## Bean66

Tella said:


> Bean i really hope the :witch: stays away. Are you taking B6 for you LP?
> 
> But they say that 10 days is still ok not completely bad yet.

I've bought a B100 complex but only started taking it 2 days ago. I think it only works if you take it in the follicular phase but not sure. Yeah 10days isn't a catastrophe. Started spotting 9dpo but I'm hoping it was just a random month with my cycles still been a little confused after BCP. 

How are you today? Will have a nose at your chart.


----------



## 28329

Afternoon ladies. Well, ff put me at 3dpo today. Turns out i ovulated on cd16. Think it's about right looking at what my body was doing at that time. We baby danced on cd 14, 15 and 16 so we got the day before and day of so definately in the game! 9 days until i test. Bean, your temps rising looks promising. Hope they keep going up and stay there for your bfp!


----------



## Bean66

28329 - that's great news! Fingers crossed for you hun.

MrsMM your temps are going up and up too. Very excited for you!

Edited - looking a wrong chart.


----------



## Tella

Bean66 said:


> 28329 - that's great news! Fingers crossed for you hun.
> 
> MrsMM your temps are going up and up too. Very excited for you!
> 
> Edited - looking a wrong chart.

I was like, what chart do i have linked now...:haha: really wish mine would go up and stay up!


----------



## 28329

MrsMM i'm waiting very impatiently :coffee: for you to :test: that chart looks great!!


----------



## Bean66

Tella said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> 28329 - that's great news! Fingers crossed for you hun.
> 
> MrsMM your temps are going up and up too. Very excited for you!
> 
> Edited - looking a wrong chart.
> 
> I was like, what chart do i have linked now...:haha: really wish mine would go up and stay up!Click to expand...

Sorry! Your chart will go up and up! It's just a little too early yet. 

MrsMM test test test!


----------



## MrsMM24

I almost got motivated to test reading your posts this morning ladies.... Wow, how persuasive, but not quiiite, tomorrow though!

BEAUTY, another BNB member said she didn't have sore bbs till AF was due, so I hope you two are correct. Never wished for sore bbs before... :haha: MY past charts have high temps then all of a sudden, one day, huuuge drop, that's scaring me. This is the first with the creeping high temps.... 

TELLA, if I get the nerve, I won't make you wait, tomorrow should be the test day, early. I think the chast I just looked at shows a lot of white circles, are you ablet o fix them to solid? I think on all three (if you go back in the posts and click when you sent all 3, you can see them) TODAY is going to be OV day.... BD!!! GL FXD! :dust:

BEAN, No problem, I looovev helping, especially with temping and double especially if it leads to a sticky bfp! Your chart is looking GOOD!!! As for the Bvit, doc said take it up till near of 1st trim.... same with folic acid and for those with baby aspirin clearance that too. Pre-nates can be taken during whole cycle through PG. EPO, Fish Oil, and Green tea are from AF to OV confirmed. Robitussin/Mucinex, 1 week before suspected OV too OV! Hope that helps.

28329, thank you... yeah she is a lucky woman. :haha: OV on CD16, I think that's what I thought it would be! GL FXD! :dust:

WANTABBY, GL!!! FXD! :dust:

_*SS 10DPO:*_ I was using the bathroom every 30 mins! Gassy. Slight diarrhea midday. Bloat-y. Feeling "full" without eating and after eating for sure. Crampy.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, actually continuing to climb slightly. Testing in TWO days! I'm nervous :wacko: Missing a reguar symptom of AF or BFP, sore bbs! Like clockwork I ALWAYS get them either way. DW did comment however that they seem very large (happens during AF as well) so I guess I can count that as a symptom... Any good plans for the weekend lovely ladies? I may not be on BNB till Sunday as tomorrow is DD's party, but I promise not to keep you in suspense IF I test (could back out)... Creeping to the start of the end of waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## wantabby

MrsMM ~ Good luck!!! We will be waiting on the good news!! Your chart looks fab!! :thumbup:

Yay to all the ovulation!! && temp increases!! :happydance:

I'm just waiting to O here.. I have had a headache for the past two days.. :cry: I hope it goes away soon!!


----------



## 28329

Can't wait for you to test MrsMM. You're killing me here!! Lol.


----------



## Beauty2

MrsMM24 said:


> I almost got motivated to test reading your posts this morning ladies.... Wow, how persuasive, but not quiiite, tomorrow though!
> 
> BEAUTY, another BNB member said she didn't have sore bbs till AF was due, so I hope you two are correct. Never wished for sore bbs before... :haha: MY past charts have high temps then all of a sudden, one day, huuuge drop, that's scaring me. This is the first with the creeping high temps....
> 
> TELLA, if I get the nerve, I won't make you wait, tomorrow should be the test day, early. I think the chast I just looked at shows a lot of white circles, are you ablet o fix them to solid? I think on all three (if you go back in the posts and click when you sent all 3, you can see them) TODAY is going to be OV day.... BD!!! GL FXD! :dust:
> 
> BEAN, No problem, I looovev helping, especially with temping and double especially if it leads to a sticky bfp! Your chart is looking GOOD!!! As for the Bvit, doc said take it up till near of 1st trim.... same with folic acid and for those with baby aspirin clearance that too. Pre-nates can be taken during whole cycle through PG. EPO, Fish Oil, and Green tea are from AF to OV confirmed. Robitussin/Mucinex, 1 week before suspected OV too OV! Hope that helps.
> 
> 28329, thank you... yeah she is a lucky woman. :haha: OV on CD16, I think that's what I thought it would be! GL FXD! :dust:
> 
> WANTABBY, GL!!! FXD! :dust:
> 
> _*SS 10DPO:*_ I was using the bathroom every 30 mins! Gassy. Slight diarrhea midday. Bloat-y. Feeling "full" without eating and after eating for sure. Crampy.
> 
> *AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, actually continuing to climb slightly. Testing in TWO days! I'm nervous :wacko: Missing a reguar symptom of AF or BFP, sore bbs! Like clockwork I ALWAYS get them either way. DW did comment however that they seem very large (happens during AF as well) so I guess I can count that as a symptom... Any good plans for the weekend lovely ladies? I may not be on BNB till Sunday as tomorrow is DD's party, but I promise not to keep you in suspense IF I test (could back out)... Creeping to the start of the end of waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:

Oh yes, I have become VERY familiar with the restroom!!! It is like every 30mins!! And yes, I know the "full" feeling. To me, it feels like (TMI) I'm constipated :blush: I'm just very bloated sometimes...ugh!! This all sounds like good news, MrsMM24. Hey, you promised the Testing Thread that you would test today so, you can't back down now! Did that work???? Hehe... :haha:


----------



## Beauty2

wantabby said:


> MrsMM ~ Good luck!!! We will be waiting on the good news!! Your chart looks fab!! :thumbup:
> 
> Yay to all the ovulation!! && temp increases!! :happydance:
> 
> I'm just waiting to O here.. I have had a headache for the past two days.. :cry: I hope it goes away soon!!

I hope that headache goes away and you Ov soon!! Good luck, doll!!!


----------



## 28329

Oh, hello cramps!! I hate cramps. Makes me think af is on her way but she's not, well not for 13 days anyway.


----------



## Beauty2

28329 said:


> Afternoon ladies. Well, ff put me at 3dpo today. Turns out i ovulated on cd16. Think it's about right looking at what my body was doing at that time. We baby danced on cd 14, 15 and 16 so we got the day before and day of so definately in the game! 9 days until i test. Bean, your temps rising looks promising. Hope they keep going up and stay there for your bfp!

TTC buddy :friends: how's the new TWW going so far? Looks like you're covered as far as bd is concerned. I really hope you get that bfp! I'm patiently waiting for us to go from TTC buddies to bump buddies :coffee: 

Don't keep me waiting!!! :rofl: just kidding! Have a FAB weekend, doll!!!! :kiss:


----------



## Beauty2

28329 said:


> Oh, hello cramps!! I hate cramps. Makes me think af is on her way but she's not, well not for 13 days anyway.

3dpo - cramps could be a REALLY good sign! :thumbup: Fingers tightly crossed!!!!


----------



## 28329

Hey beauty. How's you and bubba? I'm so glad you stick around for us ladies still trying. Have you peed on anymore tests just to see the progression? Lol. Yup, cramps. An kinda doubled over, really feel like witch is on her way. And don't forget the creamy cm, the loads and loads of creamy cm. Not that i'm symptom spotting. Lol. I am trying my best to be bump buddies, really i am. You just may have had your beautiful baby before i even have a bump. Lol.


----------



## Buzzymomma

I'm quite crampy today too. Had sharp pains about 2-3 inches below my belly button this morning for a couple minutes. I'm trying not to pay attention but these cramps seriously... I had to sit down. I dunno what that means!


----------



## 28329

What dpo are you buzzy? I should know but i'm such a scatter brain. Lol.


----------



## Bean66

I'm cramping today but I think mine is AF on her way :cry:. I think I had it last month. Also bloated, gassy and a little constipated (sorry TMI), this maybe causing the cramps :blush: Hate the waiting game. 

Fingers crossed my temps don't drop again.


----------



## Buzzymomma

I'm 7DPO today... I don't know where my signature went though, it was in there :wacko:

bean - if you're constipated it is more than likely causing your cramping! fingers crossed for you


edit - now that I've posted my tickers came back so I dunno what's up with that :haha:


----------



## Bean66

Thanks buzzy. I'm not hopeful my temp has dipped again, still above coverline though. Really not getting my hopes up will just be happy if I have a slightly longer LP. 

How's everyone else today? Anyone know what time I should take my temp tomorrow as the clocks go back an hour? 

MrsMM hope you have a great party with your daughter. I'm off to stalk your chart!


----------



## lolalei3

Hi all, well still waiting to O here, 

cd18 and opks are getting darker yay! the one i took this arvo was almost positive. Since I had no idea when my O day would be we have been bding every day for the last week (i'm exhausted!:haha: so SMEP has gone out the window for now, I just can't seem to bring myslef to have a night off for fear we will miss it :blush:

Last cycle I had ewcm so hoping it happens again, thanks for the advice MrsM as taking the Robitussin before bed doesn't seem to upset my stomach :happydance:


Hope everyone is well as most of you are now on your tww, (Tella have you O'd yet?) 

I need my chart stalked, does anyone have an idea what day i should O? I'm thinking today if temp rises tomorrow??
gl and fx'd everyone we all get that sticky bean! :hugs:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Lola- you're sure to catch your egg with all the bding you're doing! :haha: 
Would love to stalk your chart but I can't see your signature on my phone so I'm gonna cross my fingers for you instead!

Myself, I got a huuuuge temp dip this morn. Wondering why.


----------



## lolalei3

Positive Opk!!!!! :happydance::happydance:
I'm so happy! those two lines are almost as good as a bfp! ok not really :blush: :haha: ok now to catch this egg!

Got my positive at 11.30pm cd18, what do i put it on ff?? cd18 or 19? 

Buzzy that temp dip sounds like implantation to me! yay! fx'd hon :flower:

Bean not sure about the times as I am in Western Australia and we don't have daylight savings. 
But as for temps what I do is not worry about half an hour or even an hours change from one morning to the next, just try to keep it within a certain time frame and go up or down gradually. My time frame is 5.30 to 7.30 so if i just keep within this range my temps are usually ok. Hope this helps xx


----------



## Bean66

Buzzy - How do I get to your chart? When are you planning on testing?

Lola - Yay to OPK! Happy bding.

AFM - :cry: I think I'm out. Getting cramping now like I did last cycle. I'm expecting spotting tomorrow and AF on Monday. Maybe wrong but I don't think so. Want to go and get drunk but gonna wait to drown my sorrows just incase I'm wrong. Warned DH that I think we're out so he's prepared. Trying to be positive and be thankful that I started charting (thank you ladies for encouraging me), it stresses me out seeing my crazy chart but at least I'll know sooner if something is wrong. Anyway enough about me.

How are you all? Enjoying your weekends I hope. 

28329 - Any new symptoms today?


----------



## Buzzymomma

Bean I'm embarrassed about my chart so I've not shown anyone haha  I think I have to get a better thermometer too. 
And don't be upset before you're actually out, you never know! I hope it's not AF for you! 

And I didn't even know daylight savings was tomorrow... Great, it's gonna get dark at 4:30 :cry: stupid Canada!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks.

I forgot about daylight saving. We're going to be the same in the UK. 

Your chart can't look worse than mine. Mine makes no sense. Don't know what time to temp tomorrow with the time change. At the mo I have an alarm set for 6am and take it then and fall back to sleep.


----------



## Buzzymomma

I think I would take it at the regular time... Like if you take it at 6 I would take it at 5 (it is fall back, right? :haha: ) because your body still thinks its 6... Id probably do that a week, then do 5:30 a week then 6, to get back to where I was... I dunno if that's stupid though :haha:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Here's my chart if you really want to have a peek heh

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## 28329

Hey ladies. Bean, please don't get down, you're defo not out seeing as witch hasn't arrived!! Buzzy, that looks like it could've been an implantation dip today. Fingers crossed it is. Lolalei, Yay for positive opk. Get to baby dancing. Have fun and catch that eggy. Well, as for new symptoms...i'm still cramping, got a LOT of creamy cm and just now i just went to the toilet to find i have really smelly pee and when i wiped there was a tiny spot of red blood on the toilet roll but when i checked cervix it was just loads of creamy cm. That's new for me. I'm only 4dpo though so too early for anything. Hope everyone is good.


----------



## 28329

Oh and i'm mega excited today. We have 2 new pets to add to our collection. We have a forest scorpion called stingy and a carolina corn snake called colin. Yay.


----------



## Bean66

28329 - sorry me bad! Feeling a little more positive, not getting my hopes up but you're right not out until the witch arrives! Good symptoms you've got. Fingers crossed for you hun.

Buzzy - could very well be a implantation dip. I checked FF apparently just change straight away. So I should still take at 6am tomorrow even with change. Might affect one temp but not enough to throw chart. Love the names.

28329 - welcome to your new pets. Very jealous, would love more pets. Got to be happy with 2 cats for now.


----------



## 28329

Glad your spirits are up bean. If witch turns up then by all means get down but she's not here so keep them hopes up. Hope she has a 1 way ticket to nowhere for next 9 months for you. Really want you to get your bfp. Hubby fell in love with a spider today too but i draw the line at spiders.


----------



## lolalei3

28329- wow scorpion and a corn snake! that's awesome, i love corn snakes but again they wont let us have them in Australia! :growlmad: they are so strict here! Your symptoms sound very promising! mucus plug for bub maybe??

Bean- Your not out yet hon, i'll be keeping my f'xd for your bfp! :hugs:

Buzzy- Implantation dip for sure, your bean is getting snug in there!

Beauty- How are you? When will you go for your scan to hear bubs heart beat?

MrsM- :test:

Tella- How are you going?

afm, +opk last night!!:happydance: will probably have a temp spike tomorrow indicating O for today, have already bd today, will again tonight! :haha:


----------



## Tella

Hi girls, sorry I have been MIA, no + opk yet :cry: but last night was darker than the others! So hoping for a + today or tomorrow. I'm kinda glad, b'cause we at the in laws so more bd time at home :D

Will post properly tomoRrow at I'm on my phone.

MrsMM, I can't wait to see a + HPT!


----------



## Bean66

Morning ladies, 

Sorry you haven't ov'd yet Tella - but as you say maybe it was a good thing. Not sure I could bd at my in laws.

Lolalei - Yay to OPK. Happy bding. Hope you catch that egg!

So I'm a little confused. I was very hot when I went to bed last night and this morning had a temp increase to highest it's been, woke automatically 6am (5am now). Temp was 36.47, took it again and it was 36.57, then .56, then .46. Stupid temps. Anyway very happy for the increase but wondering whether I just had a bit of a fever as I woke up boiling hot. Then this am went to the toilet for BM (TMI) and after I had incredible cramping for about 15minutes. THEN for some reason I did a OPK. Didn't think much of it but when I checked it it was positive! So now just made myself confused. Did a HPT about an hour later but obviously a BFN. Have no other signs of Ov, CP is higher and softer but not like I got around day16-19 and CM isn't fertile. I didn't even get a +OPK when I think I ovulated. 

MrsMM you tested yet?

28329 - post a pic of your snake please. How big is it?


----------



## 28329

Wow, they are strict in auz. I didn't know you couldn't have those kinda pets. Is it just stuff like cats and dogs that you can have? Think we'll stick to what we have for now. Hubby getting the retic python in couple days. It's a dwarf retic so will get to around 12ft. It's going to be named slinky. Lol.


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> Wow, they are strict in auz. I didn't know you couldn't have those kinda pets. Is it just stuff like cats and dogs that you can have? Think we'll stick to what we have for now. Hubby getting the retic python in couple days. It's a dwarf retic so will get to around 12ft. It's going to be named slinky. Lol.

Just googled the snakes - The rectic has beautiful marking. What colour is it? 12ft is still massive! Where will you keep him? Love the names.

Edit - Just read that retic pythons are poisonous . Stay safe. You guys reptile pros?


----------



## lolalei3

I'm really feeling confident about this cycle as we have managed to bd every day for the last 8 days and twice today (O day) i really hope we've caught that egg! [-o&lt; 
This whole process of ttc has definately brought myself and Oh closer together so thats a good thing in all this i guess!

Ok so now I wait....:coffee:....and wait....:coffee:...:wacko:

Hope everyones well, 
28329 yes we have very strict Quaruntine laws here, we aren't allowed any Imported reptiles and even have strict licence laws on our own native ones! you can get the native species eg Carpet Pythons, Stimsons Pythons, Childrens Pythons (which I have had all 3 back in the day!) as well as turtles, frogs lizards, spiders and scorpions, however i think the spiders and scorpions can be imported as im sure i saw tarantulas somewhere and they aren't native to Aus

Bean how are you hon?

MrsM have you tested yet?


----------



## 28329

I'm not a reptil pro but hubby is. Retic pythons aren't poisonous, in fact no pythons are poisonous. They squeeze their prey so they suffocate to death. The scorpion is more poisonous than the python. Not a pro but i know some stuff. Lol. I'll post a pic of the corn hatchling as me avi pic when phone lets me. He's about 12 inches long right now. He's orange and black, so so cute. The python is beige and black, diamond like markings. Is a stunning snake with attitude. Wanted to see it's head yesterday and it was hissing a goodun. Hubby getting a huge viv for it and it'll go on the desk in the bedroom. Also ordered a huge red eared slider turtle that i'll get in next 2 weeks. And i'm planning to get a royal python when money lets me. Maybe i'll ask for one for xmas. Lol.


----------



## 28329

lolalei3 said:


> I'm really feeling confident about this cycle as we have managed to bd every day for the last 8 days and twice today (O day) i really hope we've caught that egg! [-o&lt;
> This whole process of ttc has definately brought myself and Oh closer together so thats a good thing in all this i guess!
> 
> Ok so now I wait....:coffee:....and wait....:coffee:...:wacko:
> 
> Hope everyones well,
> 28329 yes we have very strict Quaruntine laws here, we aren't allowed any Imported reptiles and even have strict licence laws on our own native ones! you can get the native species eg Carpet Pythons, Stimsons Pythons, Childrens Pythons (which I have had all 3 back in the day!) as well as turtles, frogs lizards, spiders and scorpions, however i think the spiders and scorpions can be imported as im sure i saw tarantulas somewhere and they aren't native to Aus
> 
> Bean how are you hon?
> 
> MrsM have you tested yet?

I really really hope this is your month. Sounds like you've covered your bases well. Me and hubby are close since starting ttc. I didn't realise your laws were so strict. My hubby wants a carpet python too. I'm glad we don't laws like that here. I like to be able to keep the pets i like without breaking laws. Lol.


----------



## Bean66

Well done on the bding Lola - def covered your bases! Got my fingers crossed for you. Yeah DH and I are closer too. 

28329 - Your pets sound amazing. Will have to come and visit them one day. Your place must be massive to fit you all in. Any new symptoms today?

I'm good thanks Lola. Still confused about the OPK - wish I hadn't done it. In the last hour my bbs have got achy and so has my labia (sorry TMI). But I got sore boobs last month then the spotting started so have no idea if it's good or bad.

Just gotta wait it out. :coffee:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Bean that's so weird about the pos OPK... I wonder what's going on? 

28329 - post pictures of your snake! I always wanted a snake, but there's no way I'll get one now :haha:

lolalei - welcome to the tww. Sounds like you did everything so fingers crossed for you!


I had a huge temp SPIKE today! I dunno why :wacko: I was cold alllll day yesterday, and most of last night. Maybe because I was cuddled up in my covers trying to get warm? I took my temp 2 times a couple mins apart and still... super high. Highest I've had!
I'm going crazy :wacko:


----------



## 28329

Bean, you'd be welcome to come see my pets anytime! We live in a 2 bedroom flat, not massive but big enough for plenty more pets. Lol. About the opk, god i don't wanna rain on your parade but there is 2 reasons that it could be positive. 1- the witch is on her way. A woman gets an lh surge before she comes on. 2- it's picking up hcg before a preggo test is. I sure hope it's picking up hcg for you and not the other one. Got my fingers tightly crossed for you. No new symptoms really. Am constantly hungry along with the other symptoms i've had. No more spotting so don't know what that's about!! Buzzy. Hope your temps stay at that higher level, maybe yesterday was an implantation dip and temp spike today could be start of triphasic pattern. Hope it's your bfp.


----------



## Naneth.Estel

We got a bit carried away with the BDing earlier this cycle and then this last week I've had a cold. At the moment FF is giving me a dotty crosshairs on CD13 which would be a really early Ov for me, but if it's true then we've probably missed it this month.

How's everyone else getting on? :)


----------



## 28329

Right girlies. You can now see my snake. He's so cute!! Naneth, if you did infact ovulate on cd 13 then you're defo in the running. The day of and day after is bang on target!


----------



## Bean66

28392 - That is so cute. I want one. How old it is? 

Naneth - Day of and day after are the best days. You're so in the runnings.

Buzzy - hopefully you are going triphasic.

28329 - Thanks I didn't know that. Unfortunately I think it'll be the former as I'm cd9 today and got AF cd10 last cycle. So chances are. I will hold slight hope with the temp increase this am and my cervix is high although this can change quickly. Lets see what tomorrow brings.

Hope you have all had nice weekends.


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Thanks for the reassurance girls. :)

28392 - your snake is really cute, and I'm not really a snakey sort of person. :lol:

Bean - really hope AF stays away for you. :)


----------



## 28329

Thanks girls, he certainly is a stunning snake. I've never owned a snake but he's swaying me towards more. Lol. Bean, that temp spike today looks great. Really want them temps to stay high. I really didn't wanna say about the surge before witch comes but thought i'd clear the confusion a little. I hope it really is hcg causing the positive though. What opk did you pee on?


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> Thanks girls, he certainly is a stunning snake. I've never owned a snake but he's swaying me towards more. Lol. Bean, that temp spike today looks great. Really want them temps to stay high. I really didn't wanna say about the surge before witch comes but thought i'd clear the confusion a little. I hope it really is hcg causing the positive though. What opk did you pee on?

I'm glad you said, thank you. It was just an IC. Only half the test strip was as dark but I believe this is classed as a positive? I'll see what my temp does tomorrow. Getting cramps again so I think the witch is getting ready to rear her ugly head but like you said I wont get down until she actually arrives.

You've made me want a snake now too. He's beautiful.


----------



## 28329

I only ask what opk it was because some opks tell you in packaging what level of hcg they pick up so thought i could help there but i use superdrug tests so wouldn't know about others. Hope those cramps aren't the witch. I hate absolutely everything crossed for you. If you really want a snake i would recommend one like mine. He's so so sweet and handles better than i though he would. And a good price at £40. All but 1p anyway. Lol.


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!

I loooove the snake pic. Never could I ever have one as a pet and stay married to DW, but I have sat for friends' snake on numerous occasions before we were living together... :haha:

Daylight savings time is automatic on most if not all OV charts electronic so it is ok to do as you have been.

LOLA, I think your OV day was likely Sat or Sun and that you should put that pos OPK down for CD18. Your BDg has really covered it!

BEAN, that temp is too high to be AF, I think your chart is looking great.:dust:

BUZZY, your chart is sporadic, alot of white circles, I and replaced temps, I think without, you would have an OV date and clear OV date... GL :dust:

TELLA, I think that OV is around the corner!!! :dust:

_*SS 12DPO:*_ Cramp-y. Gassy. Less Bloat-y. Feeling "wet" below te belt.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! _BFN_! So I probably won't be testing again till Wednesday, tooooo nervous!! Temps staying up, but are decreasing, which is keeping me nervous. My chart was possible Triphastic FF (Day 26) indicated until today's temp. Still missing a regular symptom of AF or BFP, sore bbs! Hope everyone's weekend is going well. I will jump right on here and update after I test soon.... Still creeping to the end of waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## Bean66

Morning

MrsMM - Glad your daughter enjoyed her party. 12DPO is still early for a BFP. Got my fingers tightly crossed for you. I hope you're right re:my temp, it's the only thing keeping me positive. Getting AF symptoms. The only thing different is my boobs are prickling which I don't think they did last month. But everything else is telling me AF is around the corner. At least it looks like my LP will be longer than last month, started spotting on 9DPO (today is 10dpo).

28329 - I have some superdrug ones. Will look at the packet. I did another IC this morning and although there was a second line it was as dark as yesterday. Trying not to do a HPT. Maybe tomorrow if AF hasn't arrived and temp is still up.

Beauty - How are you?

Tella and Buzzy - gonna have a nose at your charts now.

Wantabby - How are you hun? Any sign of ovulation?

Naneth - Hope that sperm caught that egg.

Lola - Well done on the bding!


----------



## lolalei3

MrsM- too early to test i think but fingers crossed for wednesday!! thanks for looking at my chart, i put the +opk on cd18 and 19 since it was midnight :haha: not sure whats going on now as ff hasn't given me any crosshairs?

Bean- that +opk could definately mean a bfp!!:flower:

28329- you have a zoo! also cool tatts on your fingers, i have a few of those as well!:haha:

Buzzy- i think this may be your month! temp spike is gooood!!

Naneth- you definately still have a chance hon fx'd

AFM very confused about chart, don't know whether to keep Bding??? will my temp rise tomorrow? did i actually Ovulate??? ahhhhhh :nope:

Any imput would be much appreciated! :flower:


----------



## Bean66

Hey Lola - Hope you are right but not getting my hopes up. 

I've looked at your chart. Not great at charting I'm afraid but I think your temp should rise tomorrow. BD tonight if you've got it in you. I sympathise, we bd'd 7 times in 6 days and were knackered. But I think it was you who encouraged me to bd when I was ready to give up and I ovulated that day so go have a little bit more fun to be sure.

28329 - love your tatts too. I only have one but would like more I just don't know where. DH and I were going to get one for our 30's but never did.

Tella - You have temps missing. Have you ov'd yet? Any +OPK?


----------



## Tella

28329 > oooo lots of creamy CM is good. FX'd it is for a healthy bean. I don&#8217;t know about all those snakes in my house, I will not sleep&#8230;:haha: But he is still cute, when he is that small

lolalei > :happydance: im so glad you got your + OPK, WOW I don&#8217;t think there is any way you could have missed that eggy, no matter where it would have turned there would have been a :spermy: waiting for it :rolf: and we will be keeping everything crossed for a BFP in 2WW time :) 

Maybe just keep it up till you have your confirmation girl, no point in giving up one day to early after all your hard work.

Bean > your temps look fine, it must just stay there and make a nice warm place for the bean to stay in!!

Buzzy > your body is also just making it cozy inside for the little bean.

Naneth > You not completely out. You still bd'd day of O and after so you still have a chance. And it only takes one little :spermy: to have been there :D

MrsMM > Don&#8217;t let the temp dip get you down, it is still very high! FX'd for the bfp on Wednesday.

AFM > Hi girls, we had a great weekend of sun and fun :D Im now CD22 and still no +OPK nor O. However my OPK yesterday was VERY close to + so I think it might be today or tomorrow. My temp are still low, so I really hope I O this week.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
:dust: :dust: :dust: 

p.s Bean, im updating them now :blush:


----------



## Beauty2

Well ladies, I'm still temping.....BIG MISTAKE!!!! My temp was significantly lower today. Making me soooo scared! I know you're suppose to stop temping after you get a pos HPT but apparently I'm nuts :wacko: no bleeding and no cramping so maybe I'm worried for nothing.


----------



## Bean66

Hey Beauty - It has only dropped a little. I think it is probably normal. Just looked through some charts on FF for ladies who'd carried on temping after their BFP and the temps do go up and down a bit. Remember lots of things can affect your temp as long as it doesn't plummet below the coverline you will be fine. Now stop temping. The stress of it wont help.

You have a sticky bean there!


----------



## lolalei3

Bean i'm so glad I inspired you! unless we have male factor i think the more bd the better! :haha: ok maybe more than twice a day would be too much! :haha: i think we've been at it for something like 9 days straight! don't think i can do much more!:nope: but will have to if my temps don't rise soon! ahhh! :haha: 
thanks for looking at my chart, have been having a nose at yours too! and having a + opk in tww i believe is a veeery good sign, have a good feeling about u this month! :flower:

Beauty your not mad, I can almost guaruntee I would be doing exactly the same thing! totally understand! :hugs: But bean is right it probably wont do you any good to stress! When is the heart beat scan done?

Tella hon you will O soon, i have had fade ins with last 2 cycles, keep testing! I got my + at midnight so would have missed it if i didn't get the crazy urge to test then. I also O'd late at cd28, no biggie just a pain for the waiting game, wish i could have 28 day cycles like the 'Normal" girls!:haha:


----------



## Tella

Yeah i would also love to have a normal cycle without meds!!!

I need to go buy some new OPK's as mine is finished :(


----------



## Beauty2

Thanks so much, ladies! You are awesome!!!! :hugs: Ugh, this is scary!!!! Now I remember why I said I would never have another kid when I was preggo with my daughter. I worry WAAAY too much!!!!! 

Be back to chat and check on you lovely ladies :friends:


----------



## Beauty2

MrsMM24 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I loooove the snake pic. Never could I ever have one as a pet and stay married to DW, but I have sat for friends' snake on numerous occasions before we were living together... :haha:
> 
> Daylight savings time is automatic on most if not all OV charts electronic so it is ok to do as you have been.
> 
> LOLA, I think your OV day was likely Sat or Sun and that you should put that pos OPK down for CD18. Your BDg has really covered it!
> 
> BEAN, that temp is too high to be AF, I think your chart is looking great.:dust:
> 
> BUZZY, your chart is sporadic, alot of white circles, I and replaced temps, I think without, you would have an OV date and clear OV date... GL :dust:
> 
> TELLA, I think that OV is around the corner!!! :dust:
> 
> _*SS 12DPO:*_ Cramp-y. Gassy. Less Bloat-y. Feeling "wet" below te belt.
> 
> *AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! _BFN_! So I probably won't be testing again till Wednesday, tooooo nervous!! Temps staying up, but are decreasing, which is keeping me nervous. My chart was possible Triphastic FF (Day 26) indicated until today's temp. Still missing a regular symptom of AF or BFP, sore bbs! Hope everyone's weekend is going well. I will jump right on here and update after I test soon.... Still creeping to the end of waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:

Oh yea :happydance: those temps went back up today :wohoo: Starting to look like a bfp!!! I sure hope so! When will you test again?


----------



## MrsMM24

BEAN, that is good that your LP is longer, 2 more days and mine will be what it was last cycle, if I make it past then I am testing on Wed or Thu... FXD for you :dust:

LOLA, I think it is a little early for me based on my last few LPs and the temp being high still. I have begun to plan however, getting donation contact list out, and also grabbing another BBT thermometer (had this one a yr) and I have softcups and FF sooo... :dust to you however! Because I definitely believe with another increase in temp tomorrow, you will have those crosshairs!

TELLA, I am glad your weekend was Fab! Ours was pretty good as well, DD enjoyed her bday party and I got to rest the remainder of the weekend :haha:

BEAUTY, EXACTLY why you are suppose to stop temping after +HPT. As well, you are worried for no great reason, as that temp is still very high over coverline....

_*SS 13DPO:*_ Cramp-y. Less Bloat-y. Feeling "wet" below te belt.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! _BFN_ again. Now I really am not testing until Wednesday as I await AF... Temp increased slightly, not sure what's going on here, keeping me nervous. Still creeping through a waiting period, on one or their other anyway... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## Beauty2

Bean66 said:


> Morning
> 
> MrsMM - Glad your daughter enjoyed her party. 12DPO is still early for a BFP. Got my fingers tightly crossed for you. I hope you're right re:my temp, it's the only thing keeping me positive. Getting AF symptoms. The only thing different is my boobs are prickling which I don't think they did last month. But everything else is telling me AF is around the corner. At least it looks like my LP will be longer than last month, started spotting on 9DPO (today is 10dpo).
> 
> 28329 - I have some superdrug ones. Will look at the packet. I did another IC this morning and although there was a second line it was as dark as yesterday. Trying not to do a HPT. Maybe tomorrow if AF hasn't arrived and temp is still up.
> 
> Beauty - How are you?
> 
> Tella and Buzzy - gonna have a nose at your charts now.
> 
> Wantabby - How are you hun? Any sign of ovulation?
> 
> Naneth - Hope that sperm caught that egg.
> 
> Lola - Well done on the bding!

Ooh, your chart is starting to look triphasic. Did you test with OPK again? Is it still positive. If so, I hope it means bfp!!! Keep us updated. When do you plan to test again?


----------



## Beauty2

MrsMM24 said:


> BEAN, that is good that your LP is longer, 2 more days and mine will be what it was last cycle, if I make it past then I am testing on Wed or Thu... FXD for you :dust:
> 
> LOLA, I think it is a little early for me based on my last few LPs and the temp being high still. I have begun to plan however, getting donation contact list out, and also grabbing another BBT thermometer (had this one a yr) and I have softcups and FF sooo... :dust to you however! Because I definitely believe with another increase in temp tomorrow, you will have those crosshairs!
> 
> TELLA, I am glad your weekend was Fab! Ours was pretty good as well, DD enjoyed her bday party and I got to rest the remainder of the weekend :haha:
> 
> BEAUTY, EXACTLY why you are suppose to stop temping after +HPT. As well, you are worried for no great reason, as that temp is still very high over coverline....
> 
> _*SS 13DPO:*_ Cramp-y. Less Bloat-y. Feeling "wet" below te belt.
> 
> *AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! _BFN_ again. Now I really am not testing until Wednesday as I await AF... Temp increased slightly, not sure what's going on here, keeping me nervous. Still creeping through a waiting period, on one or their other anyway... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:

:rofl: I KNOW!!! I can't help it....I'm nutty when it comes to this stuff :wacko: You should've seen me last time I was preggo. You probably would've slapped me :haha: I have been frantically trying to find a gyn for the past two hours....ugh, I'm nuts! 

Anyhoo, enough about my crazies :) are you testing with IC's? Your chart looks wonderful! I hope your temps keep goin up. Probably not enough HCG yet. Keep the faith! Fingers tightly crossed for you hun!!!!


----------



## Beauty2

28329 said:


> Thanks girls, he certainly is a stunning snake. I've never owned a snake but he's swaying me towards more. Lol. Bean, that temp spike today looks great. Really want them temps to stay high. I really didn't wanna say about the surge before witch comes but thought i'd clear the confusion a little. I hope it really is hcg causing the positive though. What opk did you pee on?

Okay, 28329, I know you love your pets but snakes and spiders and lizards...okay, I'm starting to itch....gives me the creeps! It's a phobia really but the one in your pic is such a pretty color and he's so tiny....still afraid, though :haha: 

How are you today, doll? Your temps are pretty high. I hope they stay that way. When will you test?


----------



## 28329

Hey ladies. First off....step away from the thermometer beauty and CHILL OUT!! Getting the retic python tomorrow. It's a beautiful snake. I had a little more spotting last night. It's red mixed in with mega loadsa creamy cm. Cramps again today. Plus i'm mega gassy and in a fantastic mood. I'm going to test on friday but if it's bfn i wont get down cos my lp is 16 days and i'll only be 10dpo. Hope your keeping yourself well. Sorry about the bfn MrsMM, hope it's too early for a bfp and it's coming very soon.


----------



## 28329

Thanks for comments on the tattoos ladies but that's my hubbys hand tats. I have smileys on my knuckles and Shhh on inside of one finger and love, sex, money on inside of other fingers.


----------



## wantabby

Still waiting to ovulate here.. I was up unusualy early on Sat and Sun so I don't have temps for those days.. I don't usually Ov till CD19ish so I should be ok.. I have a question for you ladies.. it may be TMI :blush: but I was wondering if any of you have ever had a "blob of goo" connected to the opening of your cervix... it's almost like EWCM the day after you have sex. I have noticed this almost every time I do my CP/CM check the day after :sex: and I was just wondering if it's me or is it normal???


----------



## Tella

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 
Just got a :) on my digital OPK :D
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Bean66

Great symptoms 28329! And your tatts sound ace!

Fingers crossed for you.

So confusing that preg symptoms are the same as AF. I've def got more AF symptoms than I normally get but then my cycle has been different everytime since coming off BCP, so I have no normal. My main thing is I have very sore nipples. Fingersxed my temp stays high tomorrow. 

Lolalei - hope you get a temp increase tomorrow. 

Tella - hope you ovulate soon. I really feel for you. I get frustrated ov'ing on cd19

How are you today buzzy?


----------



## wantabby

Tella said:


> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> Just got a :) on my digital OPK :D
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Woooo!!! Go Tella!!! Get to :sex::dust::sex::dust::sex::dust::sex:


----------



## Bean66

Tella - yay to +OPK!

Wantabby - I noticed this with using softcups. Think its a mixture of CM and semen. Hope your egg doesn't keep you waiting too long.


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Got a positive OPK last night, we'd already done it one in the morning so did it again last night for good measure.

Means that my crosshairs on FF have gone now, and my temps are all over the place so I'm not sure what's going on there.

Just one week to go until I see the doc. Hoping that I'm going along with a :bfp:.


----------



## Bean66

Naneth.Estel said:


> Got a positive OPK last night, we'd already done it one in the morning so did it again last night for good measure.
> 
> Means that my crosshairs on FF have gone now, and my temps are all over the place so I'm not sure what's going on there.
> 
> Just one week to go until I see the doc. Hoping that I'm going along with a :bfp:.

Great new! Keep bding until you get your FF confirmation! Have fun! Really hope you get your BFP!


----------



## 28329

Woo hoo for ovulation coming!! Hope you ladies catch that eggy. Go spermies go!! Ok, a little tmi here but my cm is strange. Have tried googling it but not coming up with much. Maybe i'm wording it wrong. Hope someone can shed some light here for me. There's loads of it, i'm so wet. It's kinda like creamy cm but stretchy. Not like ewcm cos it holds it's shape but it's creamy coloured. Kinda white. Dunno how to describe it but it's new for me. Only 6dpo but i've never had it before and i'm so confused over it.


----------



## Bean66

28329 - I don't know. Take it as a good sign if it's new. I've had some white stringy cm before. Is yours sticky? I've heard of cm described as 'rubbery'. 

As long as it doesn't smell bad I wouldn't worry and just take it as a good sign!

Edited to say sticky not stretchy.


----------



## 28329

My cm was sticky until 3dpo then went creamy and now this. Is defo not sticky or tacky, it's not overly stretchy but it stretches. It doesn't smell either so i know it's not an infection. It's stumped me.


----------



## Beauty2

Tella said:


> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> Just got a :) on my digital OPK :D
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

YAY!!!!! :happydance: Happy Bd'ing!!!!! I hope you catch that eggy!!!


----------



## Beauty2

Bean66 said:


> Great symptoms 28329! And your tatts sound ace!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> So confusing that preg symptoms are the same as AF. I've def got more AF symptoms than I normally get but then my cycle has been different everytime since coming off BCP, so I have no normal. My main thing is I have very sore nipples. Fingersxed my temp stays high tomorrow.
> 
> Lolalei - hope you get a temp increase tomorrow.
> 
> Tella - hope you ovulate soon. I really feel for you. I get frustrated ov'ing on cd19
> 
> How are you today buzzy?

The nip thing is a MAJOR symptom for me right now. Not much else but my nips are extremely irritated. I try so hard not to touch them as they hurt so bad!!! I hope that means bfp for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

Naneth.Estel said:


> Got a positive OPK last night, we'd already done it one in the morning so did it again last night for good measure.
> 
> Means that my crosshairs on FF have gone now, and my temps are all over the place so I'm not sure what's going on there.
> 
> Just one week to go until I see the doc. Hoping that I'm going along with a :bfp:.

YAY!!!! :happydance: I hope the doc has a bfp for you!!! FX!!!


----------



## Beauty2

28329 said:


> Woo hoo for ovulation coming!! Hope you ladies catch that eggy. Go spermies go!! Ok, a little tmi here but my cm is strange. Have tried googling it but not coming up with much. Maybe i'm wording it wrong. Hope someone can shed some light here for me. There's loads of it, i'm so wet. It's kinda like creamy cm but stretchy. Not like ewcm cos it holds it's shape but it's creamy coloured. Kinda white. Dunno how to describe it but it's new for me. Only 6dpo but i've never had it before and i'm so confused over it.

I had this at like 11-13dpo. It's like really creamy but it stretches and it's sticky all at the same time. Very hard to describe but I know exactly what you are talking about. I'm thinking BFP!!! :happydance: I so hope my TTC buddy is becoming my bump buddy!!! Fingers tightly crossed!!!! :dust:


----------



## lolalei3

Tella & Naneth YAY for +opk!!!!:happydance::happydance: get to it girls and catch that egg!! :winkwink:

Ok i am very confused now, no temp spike just slow increases, it's now 3 days since my +opk?? what is going on?? i am so confused!! 

My cp has gone from high to low and cm from watery to creamy so it FEELS like i have O'd and ff says i could have O'd from cd18 to 21 (it's cd21 today!!!)

can anyone shed some light? should i keep Bding?:wacko:

Stalk my chart please anyone i am going a bit nuts...


----------



## Buzzymomma

Lola I would bd once more on cd 23 if I were you!

Thanks for asking about me ladies. I had a busy day with it being Halloween and getting everything ready and taking my daughter trick or treating. 
Today, temp went down slightly. But, I feel totally normal. No cramps, no twinges, no soreness, nothing. Totally completely normal. So yeah, I'm going to keep assuming I'm out. I didn't think this was going to be my month anyways, so I'm not disappointed. 

Beauty you should stop temping and enjoy yourself!


----------



## 28329

Beauty2 said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> Woo hoo for ovulation coming!! Hope you ladies catch that eggy. Go spermies go!! Ok, a little tmi here but my cm is strange. Have tried googling it but not coming up with much. Maybe i'm wording it wrong. Hope someone can shed some light here for me. There's loads of it, i'm so wet. It's kinda like creamy cm but stretchy. Not like ewcm cos it holds it's shape but it's creamy coloured. Kinda white. Dunno how to describe it but it's new for me. Only 6dpo but i've never had it before and i'm so confused over it.
> 
> I had this at like 11-13dpo. It's like really creamy but it stretches and it's sticky all at the same time. Very hard to describe but I know exactly what you are talking about. I'm thinking BFP!!! :happydance: I so hope my TTC buddy is becoming my bump buddy!!! Fingers tightly crossed!!!! :dust:Click to expand...

Yes, that's exactly it!! Omg, it's really strange. I have loads more this morning too. And last night, i took off my bra to go bed as i usually do and my boobs are so very painfull. They hurt so much that i had to lift them up. And my nips are kinda stinging, a little like a stinging stabbing pain. I wanna hold out testing for as long as possible but i know that as usual 8dpo will come around and i'll start peeing on things.


----------



## Tella

Im worried, i got my + OPK yesterday at about 8:30pm but DH was to tired to BD as we had guests that was here till 11pm. So we missed out to BD on day of +, and if I add fake temps it give me a ovulation date of yesterday. If we BD lots today will we be covered?


----------



## Bean66

Oh Girls, 

I think I've missed ovulation. I think that +OPK (although this was the day after it says I ov'd) may have been my surge and we didn't bd. I'm so confused. I was so happy when my temp increased again this morning but it actually just changed my Ov day! I have now discarded the high temps at CD7,13,14 which were affected by alcohol, and put it back to advanced from research and it's changed back and says possible triphasic. 

I have been checking my CP/CM and no EWCM or SHOW. My nipples are still very sensitive and on/off cramping. Do any of you get these symptoms after ovulation?

Tella - BD in the morning and you should be fine.

Gonna be so upset if I've missed our chance. Why or why didn't we bd this weekend. Grrrrrrrrrr. :cry: :brat:


----------



## Tella

Bean > Im sooooo sorry that your temps are making everything so confusing. Mine isnt any better. This morning when i entered my temp it gave me crosshair at CD17 and then i entered the +OPK of yesterday and it took it away :wacko: I just hope that i O today as hubby is home and we can BD lots today!

As for the softcup, how long do you ladies keep it in for?


----------



## Bean66

I just want to cry. So angry with myself for trusting FF when I knew my chart didn't look right. I"m more upset than if AF had arrived. Why didn't we keep bding? Seems so obvious now that I hadn't ovulated yet. Can't believe we missed our chance. Feel like I've let DH down by following ff and not just going with regular bding. I think this is why they say your chances are no higher when you chart than when you just bd every other day. for the cycle! Grrrrr. So frustrated. Sorry to go on. Just totally gutted.


----------



## Bean66

Tella said:


> Bean > Im sooooo sorry that your temps are making everything so confusing. Mine isnt any better. This morning when i entered my temp it gave me crosshair at CD17 and then i entered the +OPK of yesterday and it took it away :wacko: I just hope that i O today as hubby is home and we can BD lots today!
> 
> As for the softcup, how long do you ladies keep it in for?

Thanks. 

We tend to bd at night so I just leave it in over night. Hope you're cycle becomes clearer.


----------



## Tella

Bean66 said:


> I just want to cry. So angry with myself for trusting FF when I knew my chart didn't look right. I"m more upset than if AF had arrived. Why didn't we keep bding? Seems so obvious now that I hadn't ovulated yet. Can't believe we missed our chance. Feel like I've let DH down by following ff and not just going with regular bding. I think this is why they say your chances are no higher when you chart than when you just bd every other day. for the cycle! Grrrrr. So frustrated. Sorry to go on. Just totally gutted.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:
Im so sorry girl! But who know there might have been a few spermys waiting for that eggy and you might have caught it. I know it is a long shot but considering that conception is a long shot anything is possible.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Tella but I think it's very unlikely. 

Do you ever get very sensitive nipples just after ovulation? I don't think I've ever had them like this. I don't tend to get any symptoms until just before AF. I keep looking at my chart and it is much more likely that CD21 was an anomaly and I am only 3dpo.


----------



## Tella

You chart doesnt show your BD stats. If you discard CD21 what does it do? Also it doesnt show the +OPK of the weekend?

Before Clomid i hardly had any symptoms, then on clomid cycles i use to get very very sore boobs, could hardly let them "hang" and they where swollen. First month i thought this is it and the AF showed so the second time i discarded it. This month im on Soy so i will see if i get any sore boobs, and if i do i hope it is due to a bean :D


----------



## Bean66

Tella said:


> You chart doesnt show your BD stats. If you discard CD21 what does it do? Also it doesnt show the +OPK of the weekend?
> 
> Before Clomid i hardly had any symptoms, then on clomid cycles i use to get very very sore boobs, could hardly let them "hang" and they where swollen. First month i thought this is it and the AF showed so the second time i discarded it. This month im on Soy so i will see if i get any sore boobs, and if i do i hope it is due to a bean :D

Does it not. Unfortunately we got lazy and stopped bding on CD19. We usually bd at the weekends but didn't this weekend as we were busy and I was cramping lots. Didn't put OPK in as it change Ov day and at that point it hadn't dawned on me that we'd got Ov day wrong. Even then if would have been too late as the OPK was the day after ovulation. Haven't tried taking Cd21 out.


----------



## Bean66

Ok even if I take CD21 out it still keeps Ov day at CD19 not CD27.


----------



## Tella

But it is looking better on CD19 than 27 right?

Im not the expert but i think it is more likely to have O'd on CD19 than 27 considering that your temps are mostly higher than the previous ones before CD19. Maybe MrsMM can help out here :)


----------



## Bean66

MrsMM wake up I need you!

I don't know. There was definitely a change at cd20 but we went away so this may have been the cause. But with the nearly positive OPK on CD28 makes me think that maybe I did Ov CD27. Although I did use FMU which I think can cause false positives? I don't have it any more I don't think, just the edge of the test strip was dark and I think this means positive? 

I've never had ovulation symptoms I don't think but the symptoms I have started on 8/9DPO which would fit with Ovulation. I just have no idea.

DH doesn't blame me but he's just like well there's nothing we can do now so don't get upset and stop obsessing on the internet and do something else. I know he's right but it doesn't help.

Sorry to go on guys.


----------



## Tella

Hi ladies :D

I've read that sunflower seeds are good to help with implantation but do you girls know how much daily and for how long?

:hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Tella said:


> Hi ladies :D
> 
> I've read that sunflower seeds are good to help with implantation but do you girls know how much daily and for how long?
> 
> :hugs:

Somewhat ironically I have been eating a handful of sunflower seeds and drinking a glass of pineapple juice a day since 'ovulation'. I think you are meant to eat them from ovulation until your BFP/AF.


----------



## 28329

Oh bean :hugs: i know exactly how you feel. This happened to me my first cycle. And we only baby danced around when we thought i'd ovulated. I was so frustrated at myself. I do hope you're wrong though and you really did ovulate on cd 19.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks. I hope I'm wrong too. DH was so hoping for a baby by summer hols next year. This was our last month to achieve that. I think what's making it so hard to accept is that with my increasing temps and sensitive nipples I was really hopeful that we'd done it. When my temp increased again today I was so happy until I imputed it in to FF and then it was like a smack in the face. Hate all this. 

I've asked on the VIP board on FF but I think I know the answer. Leaving my chart how it is now because I can't bare to look at it the other way.

How are you today?


----------



## lolalei3

Bean66 said:


> Oh Girls,
> 
> I think I've missed ovulation. I think that +OPK (although this was the day after it says I ov'd) may have been my surge and we didn't bd. I'm so confused. I was so happy when my temp increased again this morning but it actually just changed my Ov day! I have now discarded the high temps at CD7,13,14 which were affected by alcohol, and put it back to advanced from research and it's changed back and says possible triphasic.
> 
> I have been checking my CP/CM and no EWCM or SHOW. My nipples are still very sensitive and on/off cramping. Do any of you get these symptoms after ovulation?
> 
> Tella - BD in the morning and you should be fine.
> 
> Gonna be so upset if I've missed our chance. Why or why didn't we bd this weekend. Grrrrrrrrrr. :cry: :brat:

So sorry Bean I did the same thing last cycle too, but there is always a chance the sperm can live for a few days. I know it's a rotten feeling to think you have just 'wasted' a month ttc but it may just work out. Also the sperm need to go through a 'maturity phase' as fresh sperm can't fertilise an egg. fx'd hon :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

I got it CD28. I think it was positive, will try and find it. I would have been the day after FF thinks I might have ovulated. If I put it in it has me ovulating on CD27. :cry: I might not have been quite positive but it wouldn't have been if the surge was the day before.


----------



## lolalei3

If you move cd22's temp up a little it may say you O'd cd19 again as FF says day of O occurs when the 3 temps after it are above coverline


----------



## 28329

I'm good thanks bean. Have REALLY sore boobs which are getting on my nerves but other than that i'm pretty fandabidoozie!! I really am sorry you're going through this. And i do understand. But don't get too down or upset hun because you're gonna get preggo, i know you are!! Easier said than done though.


----------



## Bean66

I've got it to move back to cd19 by discarding the 3 temps on CD7, 13, and 14 and putting it in Advanced interpretation. If I put the OPK in it changes regardless though! It also changes if I put in on to research interpretation.

I think I am only 3dpo I just don't want to face it.


----------



## lolalei3

OK LADIES YOUR MISSION SHOULD YOU CHOOSE TO ACCEPT IT IS TO IMMEDIATELY SHUT DOWN, YES SHUT DOWN ALL CHARTING APPLICATIONS, YES FERTILITY FRIEND TOO! AND PROCEED IMMEDIATELY TO A PLACE THAT IS NO WHERE NEAR ACCESS TO YOUR COMPUTER OR MOBILE PHONE FOR THE DURATION OF AT LEAST HALF AN HOUR!!!! 


:rofl::shipw::brat: YES I AM GOING CRAZY OVER MY CHART TOO!!!:wacko:


----------



## Bean66

lolalei3 said:


> OK LADIES YOUR MISSION SHOULD YOU CHOOSE TO ACCEPT IT IS TO IMMEDIATELY SHUT DOWN, YES SHUT DOWN ALL CHARTING APPLICATIONS, YES FERTILITY FRIEND TOO! AND PROCEED IMMEDIATELY TO A PLACE THAT IS NO WHERE NEAR ACCESS TO YOUR COMPUTER OR MOBILE PHONE FOR THE DURATION OF AT LEAST HALF AN HOUR!!!!
> 
> 
> :rofl::shipw::brat: YES I AM GOING CRAZY OVER MY CHART TOO!!!:wacko:

Yeah I think you are right. Wallowing in self pity isn't going to get me anywhere. Live and learn! 

Thanks for being there guys. :hugs:


----------



## 28329

That's what we're here for bean. Ha ha lolalei, don't think i could go 10 minutes. Lol.


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> That's what we're here for bean. Ha ha lolalei, don't think i could go 10 minutes. Lol.

Thanks. A ladies on another trend referred to her chart as the 'new fridge'.


'It really is the new 'fridge'! Its as tho I keep lookin at it hoping some 1 will have written Y O U R P R E G N A N T on it it never happens tho... Lol'

It's so true, you keep looking hoping something will have changed.

Right I must do something. Not working until this pm. Can't sit here until then.


----------



## 28329

My chart is kinda boring to be honest. I look at it every morning after i input my temp then leave it for 24 hours. It's too normal. Lol.


----------



## Bean66

I wish mine was. I know from now on we are going to bd every other day after I think I've ovulated until I'm 110% sure I've ovulated. I knew something wasn't right. Why oh why didn't we carry on bding! 

Anyway, sorry i'm probably driving you guys mad, I'm annoying myself.


----------



## 28329

It's fine. I live with a man that's worse than a woman and moans all the time. So you're defo not driving me mad. I can't wait, hubby picks up the python later. In about 5 hours it'll be in it's tank opposite my bed. Woo hoo.


----------



## lolalei3

Its ok Bean really, it's very natural to have those feelings thats why we come on here and b*tch to each other rather than our Oh's, i think it's definately benifitial as mine probably would've left me! haha just kidding!
But yea it's good to vent! so heres mine....:haha:

+opk midnight cd18 so 19 very short surge as was - in the morning, ff is still telling me I have not O'd as my temps are going up gradualy and not above coverline!! 
I tell ya if i don't get a temp rise tomorrow I will go BONKERS!!! :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Tella

Seems like this is the month of crazy temps and charts!!!

We all get our turn to feel like that Bean, we just hope we can atleast make it a little bit easier to deal with :hugs: :hugs2: :hugs: :hugs2:


----------



## Bean66

Thanks guys! 

Tella and Lola - sorry your charts have been messed up too. Lola fingersxed you get temp rise tomorrow.


----------



## Beauty2

Bean66 said:


> I wish mine was. I know from now on we are going to bd every other day after I think I've ovulated until I'm 110% sure I've ovulated. I knew something wasn't right. Why oh why didn't we carry on bding!
> 
> Anyway, sorry i'm probably driving you guys mad, I'm annoying myself.

I had to learn this lesson the hard way too, which is why we bd'ed so much this past cycle. I Ov'ed late too so I had no idea when I was going to Ov. I just kept going until I knew the eggy could no longer be fertalized. It sucked to bd so much. Although, OH had a lot of fun but I was so tired and sore! I knew I had to keep going though. You live and you learn. If you haven't caught the eggy this cycle, next cycle will be the ONE for sure!! Keep your head up and keep going!!!! FXD, doll!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

OK I'm back. Did another OPK :blush: and it still has a second line, faint with a dark edge, very similar to but perhaps not as dark as the one on Sunday. Took a photo but cant attach it as I'm on my phone now. 

Lady of FF says leave it with ovulation on cd19 for now as there was a temp shift and fertile signs but no +OPK made her wonder. If no AF or BFP in 3 days the presume CD27. I however didn't tell her about the OPK. Can't decide whether it would be classed as positive or not. I know I had similar to it around cd17/18.

Hope the rest of you are having a good day.

Hope you caught that egg Tella And naneth and hope your chart behaves tomorrow Lola and you've caught that egg too!

Beauty - thought we had we bd'd every day fur a week and every other before that. I kept looking for fertile signs but didn't get any EWCM or SHOW. Who knows. I'm just gonna have to wait and see what happens. I've def had a temp shift now so can't change anything.

How are you today? Still stressing? You have my sympathy, think we're quite similar. I over think and worry about everything if you hadn't noticed. My brain works overtime, DH thinks I'll wear it out!


----------



## Bean66

Sorry about all the mistakes and typos. Hope it makes some sense.


----------



## Beauty2

Bean66 said:


> OK I'm back. Did another OPK :blush: and it still has a second line, faint with a dark edge, very similar to but perhaps not as dark as the one on Sunday. Took a photo but cant attach it as I'm on my phone now.
> 
> Lady of FF says leave it with ovulation on cd19 for now as there was a temp shift and fertile signs but no +OPK made her wonder. If no AF or BFP in 3 days the presume CD27. I however didn't tell her about the OPK. Can't decide whether it would be classed as positive or not. I know I had similar to it around cd17/18.
> 
> Hope the rest of you are having a good day.
> 
> Hope you caught that egg Tella And naneth and hope your chart behaves tomorrow Lola and you've caught that egg too!
> 
> Beauty - thought we had we bd'd every day fur a week and every other before that. I kept looking for fertile signs but didn't get any EWCM or SHOW. Who knows. I'm just gonna have to wait and see what happens. I've def had a temp shift now so can't change anything.
> 
> How are you today? Still stressing? You have my sympathy, think we're quite similar. I over think and worry about everything if you hadn't noticed. My brain works overtime, DH thinks I'll wear it out!

Yea, I know what you mean. I used to get loads of EWCM around Ov but while we were TTC'ing I didn't get much if any at all. So I started drinking grapefruit juice and it worked. I so hope you caught that eggy!!!! Fingers tightly crossed!!! 

I'm not stressing anymore. I knew I should've stop temping along time ago. I was a good girl today and I didn't temp at all. I mistakenly told OH about my temp and that if it keeps going down it could mean miscarriage. So I did a great job of worrying the heck out of him :thumbup: I feel so bad!! I should've kept my mouth shut! I have an appt on Thursday for a check up on baby and a scan since I lied about lmp :blush:


----------



## lolalei3

Beauty did you say you were six weeks so you could get your scan? that is ingenious! :haha:


----------



## Beauty2

lolalei3 said:


> Beauty did you say you were six weeks so you could get your scan? that is ingenious! :haha:

No, I told them I didn't know my LMP :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

sorry for the absenteeism... work is killing me!

BEAUTY, I took an IC and the other was a $store cheapie.... Still likely to wait a little as LP is different and cycle length.... 

LOLA, your chart really does look good, give it a couple days.... :dust:

BEAN, peeked at your chart, I think it is still possible that OV was CD24, I mean, CD27 is no where near other temps. As well, your CM has to be taken into effect. Did you miss an OPK in there as well? Either way, what's the BDg been like???? GL FXD! :dust:
_*SS 14DPO:*_ Cramp-y. Fatigued. Heavily Bloat-y. Gassy.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Slightly losing hope, but STILL hopeful as no :af:! Temps staying up, so I am not complaining. If I make it past today, my cycle is longer than last month. My LP however was 15days so I have one more day to beat that out. If I do, then I will test the next morning (Thursday.) Still not really much or anything that resembles past bfps, but not much resembling AF either. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Beauty2 - we'll have to remember that one for the future. ;)

My chart is still all over the place and we're only loosely following SMEP now (we've been kind of been at it like rabbits :lol:) but I've had a definite positive OPK so it's probably okay.


----------



## Bean66

Hey MrsMM - FF originally had me Ov cd19. We bd'd up till then but the got down as no +OPK then the next day it said I'd o'd, presumed had just missed my surge. Then chart looked funny but temps were all higher and I was cramping which I have done before after Ov. But then at the weekend cramping got a bit worse and I developed bb tenderness, temps increased more so got hopeful but actually seems that that was when I ov'd so completely missed it. So annoyed with myself. But was checking cm/CP and no fertile signs. 

Got fingersxed for you. Hope that BFP is heading your way!


----------



## Beauty2

MrsMM24 said:


> sorry for the absenteeism... work is killing me!
> 
> BEAUTY, I took an IC and the other was a $store cheapie.... Still likely to wait a little as LP is different and cycle length....
> 
> LOLA, your chart really does look good, give it a couple days.... :dust:
> 
> BEAN, peeked at your chart, I think it is still possible that OV was CD24, I mean, CD27 is no where near other temps. As well, your CM has to be taken into effect. Did you miss an OPK in there as well? Either way, what's the BDg been like???? GL FXD! :dust:
> _*SS 14DPO:*_ Cramp-y. Fatigued. Heavily Bloat-y. Gassy.
> 
> *AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Slightly losing hope, but STILL hopeful as no :af:! Temps staying up, so I am not complaining. If I make it past today, my cycle is longer than last month. My LP however was 15days so I have one more day to beat that out. If I do, then I will test the next morning (Thursday.) Still not really much or anything that resembles past bfps, but not much resembling AF either. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:

Your temps are look FAB!!!! :happydance: It's nothing like last month. Those IC's are not very accurate. I hope AF stays away. Fingers tightly crossed for you, doll!!!!


----------



## Beauty2

Bean66 said:


> Hey MrsMM - FF originally had me Ov cd19. We bd'd up till then but the got down as no +OPK then the next day it said I'd o'd, presumed had just missed my surge. Then chart looked funny but temps were all higher and I was cramping which I have done before after Ov. But then at the weekend cramping got a bit worse and I developed bb tenderness, temps increased more so got hopeful but actually seems that that was when I ov'd so completely missed it. So annoyed with myself. But was checking cm/CP and no fertile signs.
> 
> Got fingersxed for you. Hope that BFP is heading your way!

Stay positive, doll! Your chart is looking good to me. I'm hoping you caught the eggy. Your temps are high so keep the faith. Fingers tightly crossed!!


----------



## lolalei3

Temp spike today!!! :happydance: now lets just hope they stay elevated for 3 days so ff can finally give me an O date!!! ahhhhhh! all fertile signs have gone so pretty sure i have, oh please let it be our month!

Bean i hope you work out what is going on with your chart hon, it can be so frustrating!

Beauty how are you feeling today? and who have you told so far about bub?

Fx'd for you MrsM for testing!! :flower:

28329 how is your tww going? how is the new snake? bet it's keeping your mind off it nicely!!

Tella and Naneth- keep up the bding ladies!! :happydance:


----------



## 28329

Yay for temp spike lolalei. Sure hope you caught that ehhh. The new snake is amazing. Has a bit of an attitude so impossible to handle right now. My two is going fine. Cramps gone completely. Had a few cramps last night but nothing new. Slight temp spike today so slightly hopefull.


----------



## Bean66

Lola - Yay to temp spike. Hope you caught that egg! You deserve it after all your hard work

28329 - really hope you caught that egg too and the witch stays away. Will be stalking your chart. Looking very good so far.

Temps are looking good MrsMM.

Thanks Beauty - I'm trying to stay positive but I think I need to accept that I ov'd on cd27 and completely missed ovulation. Annoyingly I ov'd on a Saturday, can't remember why we didn't bd but if only we had, ironically I think because I'd been getting cramping! I'm a nightmare for what if's and if only's. I hate regret I get so annoyed with myself and find it hard to let it go and move on. I knew my ov date looked suspicious.

Had a chat with DH this morning, he could hardly avoid it as I've been on the edge of tears since last night. He's been great saying it's not my fault and that it'll happen and we can keep having fun bding. So frustrating to only be at 4dpo and know we haven't got a chance and I may not even ovulate again for weeks! How do you girls cope with the long cycles? I feel so stupid feeling like this, it was only our 3rd month trying. Mine cycles just seem to be all over the place, stupid BCP. Got acupuncture today so will have a chat with her. Do you think I should try soya or just wait it out? Concerned that I could mess things up more. I'm not sure whether I should take EPO as I'm worried it's making my cycles longer, although I took it last month and Ov'd cd19. Cycles have been 58, 36, 32, 54, 28, this one I'm guessing around 40days presuming a 12 day LP. 

Sorry I'm going on and on girls. I just need to vent it so I can more on. Right gonna treat myself to a coffee!


----------



## Bean66

28329 - Can we have a picture of the new snake please. How long is he? at the moment? Slinky?


----------



## 28329

Sorry for typos girls, new phone. Lol. Hubby decided to call the snake kaa. Looks just like the one in jungle book. Lol. Will see if I can upload a pic when I get home. No more than half hour. He's 9ft long now. Is only a dwarf retic so will prob only get to 12ft.


----------



## 28329

Not sure what to make of my chart. Hubby input last 2 temps and input them wrong. Have sorted it now. What do you lovely ladies think?


----------



## Bean66

Only get to 12ft! Lol!!

Think your chart still looks good. Can't see your past charts. What are your temps normally like? Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## 28329

My temps are usually only couple tenths of a degree over my coverline. My chart has never looked like it does this cycle but I'm not positive this cycle. Certain the witch will get me next week.


----------



## 28329

https://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z339/28329/photo.jpg

Dunno if this'll work but am trying to show you ladies kaa!


----------



## Tella

Bean > Maybe take a break from all the TTC till you know for certain what has happened. THis is so stressful and you need a break. Im on Soy this month, it has however made me O later but it helps with the quality of eggy as well. Let me know if you want to join the thread im on. :hugs:

Beauty > Sneaky sneaky, I must remember that one so that I can also get a earlier scan. haha, but all in the good measures. Only one more day then you get to see you little bean :yay: 

MrsMM > I cant wait, cant we fast forward today so that we can get a photo of your BFP!!!!

lolalei > I also had a spike :happydance: and a huge one at that :D Still gonna BD tonight and tomorrow night so that I can see a sustained increase in temp.

28329 > Oh that could very well be a implantation dip yesterday!

AFM > I had my + OPK on Monday night late, yesterday we BD'd twice ( morning and afternoon) and I used the softcups to keep the little :spermy: in place Had a nice thermal shift this morning and if I add fake temps to FF then it gives me a O for yesterday. So fingers crossed we catch that eggy!!!!


----------



## 28329

I really hope that dip was implantation dip yesterday. Wanna giveu hubby a bfp for his birthday. Woo hop to temp spike. I hope this is your turn to get your bfp.


----------



## Tella

Nice photie of kaa :) We hope we all get it at once, wouldnt it be great!!!


----------



## lolalei3

OMG 28329 Kaa is soooo cute!! is she pretty friendly and docile? i have had a few biters in my time!:haha:
and i agree on your chart could definitely be implantation dip! 

Tella YAY for Ov!!:happydance: lets keep fx'd we both get our 3 day shifts so we can finally be on our 'official' tww!! 

Well big temp spike this morning but am hoping for them to stay up so ff can confirm O, very much feel like am on my tww, maybe 3-4dpo even?? all bd'd out so definitely gonna have a night off tonight!:coffee:


----------



## 28329

Thank you. It is a beautiful snake. Not overly friendly just yet. Keeps hissing at us and blowing bubbles. The bubbles are a sign of a stand off. Lol. Is quite a bit bigger than colin. Lol. when I took my temp yesterday it didn't occur to me it could be an implantation dip but I won't get my hopes up too high.


----------



## Bean66

28329 - Kaa is so cute. Your chart is looking good lady! Everything crossed for you. Will Colin and Kaa ever be friends or do you have to keep them separate all the time?

Lola and Tella - So pleased you've both ovulated. Hope you both caught that egg and are on your way to a BFP.

Tella - Thanks for the advice re:soy. I'm going to stop stressing and see how this month goes.

Ok so decided got to be positive. Written a list of positive things about not succeeding this month. Made me feel a bit better. I am less worried about my progesterone levels as I actually have a reasonably normal shift now not a fake one. Also now we have missed our chance for a baby for the summer the pressure is off a little. Obviously want to conceive quickly but haven't got that target to worry about. Going to keep charting and not stress. Just want AF to hurry up so I can start a new cycle but then I also want a nice healthy LP. 

Here's the list I sent to DH -

It gives us more time to save.
We can got away for a relaxing holiday next summer even if I'm massively preggo!
We won't mess up my mums 60th holiday plans in June.
We can spend some of next summer hol preparing a nursery and getting the flat ready.
We can drink and enjoy the Cloudy Bay together before next year!
I can eat more rare steak and go to Asakusa (favourite Japanese resturant) 
I can enjoy this coffee - treated myself to a coffee this morning after no caffeine for weeks.
I can start exercising!
I've learnt to listen to my body and not some software and that we need to keep at it until I have a smiley and a proper temp shift.
I've also learnt that obsessing doesn't help.

Last question has anyone heard whether B vits can delay ovulation. Considering taking it from CD1. Not sure whether to take 50mg or 100mg if I do.

I think my hormones have made me super emtional. Thank you all again for listening to my waffle and being patient with me. You're all stars. :flower:

Now you all have to keep me entertained and smiling with BFP's until I eventually ovulate again.

Thanks again.


----------



## 28329

We will introduce them when colin is bigger. Hubby had Colin curled up in his hand yesterday and took him up to kaas tank and colins tongue was going like the clappers! Think he wouldn't even touch the sides if kaa ate him though. Lol. 

Bean, we are here to listen to anything you have to say. I'm sorry that you missed your window but it's great that it is bringing you a lot less stress.


----------



## Tella

Bean :hugs: i can only imagine how you feeling but that is a very good way of realizing why things happen for a reason.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Bean I'm really glad that you're trying to stay positive!
Enjoy your coffee and relax!

28329 your new snake is quite handsome!


----------



## MrsMM24

KAA is gorgeous!

BEAN, I think that WTTC could be beneficial, I only selfishly want to stay hopeful you get that BFP soon! :dust:

TELLA, I wish I could just fast forward to a BFP, but....

_*SS 15DPO:*_ Fatigued. Heavily Bloat-y. Gassy.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Losing any symptoms (well, except those that indicate AF coming) Trying to stay hopeful because... no :af:! Temps staying up, so I am not complaining. May try to test tomorrow if no AF tonight, just too nervous as I know that an irregular cycle now is due to the MC in July. It has only been 3 cycles so maybe things are not sorted out yet.... Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## Bean66

Thanks guys!

Now lets have some BFP's!


----------



## Beauty2

28329 said:


> https://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z339/28329/photo.jpg
> 
> Dunno if this'll work but am trying to show you ladies kaa!

I'm sure to have nightmares about this now :haha: I'm such a sissy!


----------



## Beauty2

Hello Girls! :wave: 

So I really don't have many symptoms. The only thing I really notice now is being tired (not a whole lot) and irritated nips. Other than that, I'm fine. Can't wait to see baby tomorrow at my appt. I hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## themarshas

Beauty2 said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> https://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z339/28329/photo.jpg
> 
> Dunno if this'll work but am trying to show you ladies kaa!
> 
> I'm sure to have nightmares about this now :haha: I'm such a sissy!Click to expand...

Me too. EEEK.


----------



## Bean66

Beauty2 said:


> Hello Girls! :wave:
> 
> So I really don't have many symptoms. The only thing I really notice now is being tired (not a whole lot) and irritated nips. Other than that, I'm fine. Can't wait to see baby tomorrow at my appt. I hope everything goes smoothly.

That's so exciting. Will you get a picture or not. If you do you best post it so we can see. I'm am sure everything will go smoothly but good luck. Enjoy it! You're gonna see your little sticky bean!


----------



## Bean66

themarshas said:


> Beauty2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> https://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z339/28329/photo.jpg
> 
> Dunno if this'll work but am trying to show you ladies kaa!
> 
> I'm sure to have nightmares about this now :haha: I'm such a sissy!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too. EEEK.Click to expand...

Hey - Welcome back. How are you doing?


----------



## Beauty2

Bean66 said:


> Beauty2 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Girls! :wave:
> 
> So I really don't have many symptoms. The only thing I really notice now is being tired (not a whole lot) and irritated nips. Other than that, I'm fine. Can't wait to see baby tomorrow at my appt. I hope everything goes smoothly.
> 
> That's so exciting. Will you get a picture or not. If you do you best post it so we can see. I'm am sure everything will go smoothly but good luck. Enjoy it! You're gonna see your little sticky bean!Click to expand...

I'm not sure if I'll get a pic but if I do I'll definitely post it. If I can :blush:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Beauty I'm excited for you that you get to see bean tomorrow!


Ladies, I feel crazy today.

I'm watching Toy Story 3 with my daughter, and I'm sitting here bawling like a baby at the ending. What the heck?! 
Earlier I was watching a home renovation show... Holmes Inspection (he goes around and fixes people's houses that have hired bunk contractors if anyone didn't know) and I was crying at that too!
:wacko: :cry: :wacko: <-- that's me today.


----------



## 28329

Sorry ladies, didn't mean to give you nightmares. So.....I have had a he'll of a lot more of the sticky/stretchy white cm today. There is so much of it. I'm having cramps and my boobs are so very tender. I can't stop peeing but that's not unusual for me. I may crack and test friday. I don't usually get cramps at 8dpo. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Kindra

I am going to give this method a try. This is our second cycle TTC since I got my IUD out in March. I should test around Nov 26


----------



## 28329

Hi kindra and welcome. Good luck this cycle. Hope you get your bfp.


----------



## Bean66

28329 - all sounding good to me! :thumbup:

Welcome Kindra! Good luck getting your BFP!


----------



## 28329

I dunno what to make of the cm though. Beauty having it seems promising though.


----------



## Beauty2

Kindra said:


> I am going to give this method a try. This is our second cycle TTC since I got my IUD out in March. I should test around Nov 26

Welcome, Kindra!!! :wave: Good luck to you this cycle!!! :thumbup: Lots of baby :dust: to you!!!


----------



## Beauty2

28329 said:


> I dunno what to make of the cm though. Beauty having it seems promising though.

Did you test yet? Any other symptoms?


----------



## lolalei3

Ooh Buzzy and MrsM can't wait till you guys test to get your bfp's!:happydance: when will you both test?

Bean honny there is still always that little chance a little :spermy: was still hanging around to get that egg! it only takes one! gl hon! i have started looking at next cycle to and what we will be able to do/ change to get to that bfp! 

Beauty can't wait to see a pic of little bub that would just make my month! i hope you can get the scan on disc so we can all see! :flower:

28329 all your symptoms sound very promising will you test early or wait for af? glad your having fun with your new pets i'm so jealous! :haha:

Tella hope you get those crosshairs soon hon so you can confirm O date, im waiting for one more high temp tomorrow to get mine

Well we had a night off last night. But when i 'faked' a temp entry on ff for tomorrow (would be my day 3 of tems over coverline) it gave me crosshairs and said i O'd on cd21 which was 3 days after my +opk?? also means that we missed bd on 1dpo but i dont think this day would have mattered anyway as i did not have any fertile signs.

This is strange as i 'felt' i O'd cd 18/19 but oh well i will just assume it was between 18 and 21, all the signs were there for those earlier dates but who knows?? anyone want to stalk my chart?


----------



## Buzzymomma

I'm not gonna test until I'm officially late. So, Saturday at the earliest. 
I see no reason to test though as I know I'm out this month. Pretty sure I was never in!


----------



## 28329

I'm going to start testing tomorrow. Pretty sure it'll be bfn cos I haven't stocked up on sensitive tests. Can't wait to hear about your scan beauty. I did same thing with my daughter when I first got preggo. Told them I hadn' had a period for 8 weeks when I was only 3+5.


----------



## Bean66

Lola - I think there is a chance you O'd cd18 with a slow rise but I'm no pro. But it looks like you've got it covered regardless. Enjoy some well deserved rest. Sure you're gonna catch that egg!

MrsMM - any news?

28329 - I think the CM is a great sign. Can't wait for you to test tomorrow GL.

Buzzy - you're most definitely in. Well done for having the will power to not text.

Well FF tried to change my ovulation day again! To cd29 (Monday). I wondering if MrsMM is correct and I actually I'd cd 24. One thing I know for sure is that my body messed up this month. My fertile signs did not match ovulation! Maybe I stressed to much and delayed everything? Last cycle was better so hopefully next cycle wi be better! Bring it on!!

Beauty - happy scanning!


----------



## lolalei3

Thanks Bean i was thinking the same thing but will just see what happens and probably just test in about a week to be sure. Problem with the rest thing is that Oh is so used to getting it every night he now expects that will continue! ahhh so not in the mood now it wont get me pg i know thats horrible but it's true!! :haha:


----------



## Tella

28329 > Excessive CM can be a good sign!!! Hope it is!

lolalei > Im not the expert but looking at what will be your cover temp, I would also say CD21 but even so, you definitely have it covered with all the BDing you did the week leading up to it. FX'd for a high temp tomorrow because then we will be 2WW buddies as well. I also added a fake high temp in for tomorrow and it confirmed that I will be 3DPO tomorrow. 

Good luck with the continuing of BD, I understand completely how you feel. Luckily my DH wanted to take a break last night but I told him to man up and do it one more night :haha: and then he can say when he wants to again.

AFM > Im on the sunflower seeds to help with implantation. 2tbl spoons a day is a lot but in muesli it is fine :) or mixed with peanuts.

:dust: to all the ladies that are about to test!!!!!! Fx'd for more good news!!!


MrsMM > we waiting :wacko:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Well I am officially out. Got my period this morning... Which means back to a 28 day cycle after coming off BC but only an 11 day LP... can't say what it was before but that seems really short to me. Need to move that ov day!!!

Wish you ladies luck with testing, I'll be stalking but otherwise see you all in 8 days for a new round of SMEP :) :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Sorry to hear that buzzy. Is it proper flow or just spotting. 11 day LP is ok. When did you stop pill I can't remember sorry? My cycle last month was 28days but I think my LP was only 10 days, maybe 11. Wasn't charting. I looked for the positive that at least I was out I could get onto the next cycle quicker.


----------



## Tella

Buzzymomma said:


> Well I am officially out. Got my period this morning... Which means back to a 28 day cycle after coming off BC but only an 11 day LP... can't say what it was before but that seems really short to me. Need to move that ov day!!!
> 
> Wish you ladies luck with testing, I'll be stalking but otherwise see you all in 8 days for a new round of SMEP :) :hugs:

So sorry the :witch: got you so soon!!! But atleast you can start trying sooner again :hugs:


----------



## 28329

So sorry buzzy :hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

So no scan today :sad1: They had to reschedule it for Nov 18. 

Be back to chat....


----------



## Bean66

Beauty2 said:


> So no scan today :sad1: They had to reschedule it for Nov 18.
> 
> Be back to chat....

Boooooo! But it'll be worth the wait!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Bean66 said:


> Sorry to hear that buzzy. Is it proper flow or just spotting. 11 day LP is ok. When did you stop pill I can't remember sorry? My cycle last month was 28days but I think my LP was only 10 days, maybe 11. Wasn't charting. I looked for the positive that at least I was out I could get onto the next cycle quicker.

Ah, it's okay. I was honestly expecting to see it today or tomorrow. It's definitely proper flow. Wasn't expecting it at 6 am though, and woke up to a 'gush' (sorry for the TMI!)
I stopped taking BC in July. It seems now that my cycles are normal, or almost so. First cycle was 34 days, then 32, then 29, now 28. Not sure what my LP from them all was as I wasn't temping or doing OPKs. 

Thinking about trying Vitex. 


So sorry about your scan Beauty :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Buzzymomma said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that buzzy. Is it proper flow or just spotting. 11 day LP is ok. When did you stop pill I can't remember sorry? My cycle last month was 28days but I think my LP was only 10 days, maybe 11. Wasn't charting. I looked for the positive that at least I was out I could get onto the next cycle quicker.
> 
> Ah, it's okay. I was honestly expecting to see it today or tomorrow. It's definitely proper flow. Wasn't expecting it at 6 am though, and woke up to a 'gush' (sorry for the TMI!)
> I stopped taking BC in July. It seems now that my cycles are normal, or almost so. First cycle was 34 days, then 32, then 29, now 28. Not sure what my LP from them all was as I wasn't temping or doing OPKs.
> 
> Thinking about trying Vitex.
> 
> 
> So sorry about your scan Beauty :hugs:Click to expand...

I was considering vitex too but thought my cycles were settling down until this month. I may have a read up got plenty of time to waste before next cycle. 

Sorry again that the witch got you.


----------



## MrsMM24

BEAUTY... noooo way!!! Awwww.... but yeah, that will make for an awesome scan Hun, I can't wait!!!

28329, your chart is looking GOOD!!! :dust:

KINDRA :wave: welcome Hun! GL on the 26th!! :dust:

LOLA, I am likely to test Fri.... :wacko: I still think your OV is CD19 Hun, but again, with the BDg you did, you are covered all the way CD24!! GL :dust:

BUZZY, so sorry that AF has snuck in on you, and early. But loving you positivity!! See you in 8 days! :dust:

BEAN, I still think that your OV is CD24 Hun! Hang in there, it is still early to tell.... :dust:

_*SS 16DPO:*_ Fatigued. *Heavily* Bloat-y. Gassy. Irritable. Nervous.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Trying to stay hopeful... no :af:! So far, longer cycle, and 1 day longer DPO.... Maybe testing Friday is it. After Fri, if BFN, then I am planning on making appt as after an MC, anything could happen... Temps staying up though. If you have read my journal, before MC you know my cycles use to be 3 days AF every other month with confirmed OV monthly. Maybe I am returning to this? I'm just too nervous to test, my nerves are bad, my heart is so sad with worry. I want to get my forever baby soon! Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## Beauty2

Buzzymomma said:


> Well I am officially out. Got my period this morning... Which means back to a 28 day cycle after coming off BC but only an 11 day LP... can't say what it was before but that seems really short to me. Need to move that ov day!!!
> 
> Wish you ladies luck with testing, I'll be stalking but otherwise see you all in 8 days for a new round of SMEP :) :hugs:

Sorry to hear the witch got you, Buzzy :hugs: but on the bright side you have 28 day cycles now :happydance: have a nice glass of :wine: and get on to the next cycle. Good luck, doll!!! FXD!!!


----------



## Beauty2

MrsMM24 said:


> BEAUTY... noooo way!!! Awwww.... but yeah, that will make for an awesome scan Hun, I can't wait!!!
> 
> 28329, your chart is looking GOOD!!! :dust:
> 
> KINDRA :wave: welcome Hun! GL on the 26th!! :dust:
> 
> LOLA, I am likely to test Fri.... :wacko: I still think your OV is CD19 Hun, but again, with the BDg you did, you are covered all the way CD24!! GL :dust:
> 
> BUZZY, so sorry that AF has snuck in on you, and early. But loving you positivity!! See you in 8 days! :dust:
> 
> BEAN, I still think that your OV is CD24 Hun! Hang in there, it is still early to tell.... :dust:
> 
> _*SS 16DPO:*_ Fatigued. *Heavily* Bloat-y. Gassy. Irritable. Nervous.
> 
> *AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Trying to stay hopeful... no :af:! So far, longer cycle, and 1 day longer DPO.... Maybe testing Friday is it. After Fri, if BFN, then I am planning on making appt as after an MC, anything could happen... Temps staying up though. If you have read my journal, before MC you know my cycles use to be 3 days AF every other month with confirmed OV monthly. Maybe I am returning to this? I'm just too nervous to test, my nerves are bad, my heart is so sad with worry. I want to get my forever baby soon! Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:

I hope this all means bfp!! I did read about your cycles and that is crazy! I was a little jealous, though :blush: I guess the good news is that you do Ov every month. I hope you get that bfp soon!!! FXD!!!


----------



## Beauty2

No scan but I guess it's a good thing since baby is so tiny and probably doesn't have a HB yet. I think the heart starts to beat at week 5. Anyhoo, on hubby's birthday I'll get my scan :happydance: I'm okay with that. 

Anyhoo, so I've been nauseated for the past 2 days. Maybe it's MS but I think hubby is coming down with the Flu. That's bad news since I haven't gotten a flu shot yet. I hope he gets better but I hope he doesn't pass it along.


----------



## lolalei3

Buzzy sorry the b:witch: got you hon, hope she doesn't stay long so you can get back to ttc:flower:

Beauty hope your not getting sick hon and that it is MS, get lots of rest, TAKE YOUR VITAMINS:haha: and drink lots of water

Tella YAY we are cycle buddies i'm 3dpo today too!! how are you feeling, do u think u caught it?

28329 how is the menagerie? how is the SS going, still getting the weird cm? all sounds very promising!

Bean how are you hon? any symptoms? I know you think your out but there is still a chance so don't give up just yet!

MrsM sorry your feeling down, but i'm sure you'll feel better when you get your bfp! your chart is looking great! 

afm I got my solid crosshairs! :happydance: O'd cd21 as have now finally had 3 temps above coverline! It had the dotted crosshairs until i worked out it was because I entered Low for Cervical position (not very good at this yet so was probably wrong) anyway so i took that out and it gave me a solid line! Yay!! so 12 day LP will be testing around the 11th Nov!


----------



## wantabby

Hello ladies!! How is everyone today?? 

congrads to all that have Ov'd and are in the tww :thumbup:.. and so sorry to those the ugly :witch: has gotten!! :hugs:

I am still waiting to confirm Ov... I think it's today!! :happydance: I had a temp dip, I guess I'll just have to wait the next few days and see if I get my crosshairs.. My CP is great HSO!! I'm not so sure about CM because we :sex: last night and it always throws me off.. :haha: I did have some EWCM yesterday!!:happydance: So let's hope this is it!! :sex: tonight and tomm night for sure!! :blush: Then Doc appt Monday..


----------



## MrsMM24

BEAUTY, I hope up and DH both miss the flu.... sick and PG sucks way more than being sick period. Can't wait till your scan!

LOLA, you are right, my spirits will be on a grand high when I finally get another BFP.... Until then, I get my highs from all of you getting BFPs!!! :dust:

WANTA,, FXD! that OV is around the corner:dust:

_*SS 17DPO:*_*Heavily* Bloat-y. Gassy. Irritable.

*AFM...*you can still stalk my chart, but... *BFN*!! I kinda figured a couple of days ago that the chances were slim, no sore bbs really did a trick on my hopefulness as with both previous PGs I had them and in fact is all I really ever get with PGs or AF. Still no:af: but temps are declining so I expect her soon. The LP is still longer this month, my cycle is longer thus far as well, the first one after MC was 41 days, so, maybe that will be a positive thing next cycle... YES! I am going in for December! I did make an appt with my doc for a check up on things but that is in 2 weeks. Any good plans for you all this weekend? Waiting patiently for anything... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## lolalei3

Wantabby you go girl get in all the :sex: you possibly can!! what methods are you using this cycle?

MrsM praying you get your bfp, your temps could rise again you never know! as for my weekend wouldn't you know it but have to go to another bloody baby shower! haha ok i know that sounds mean, very happy for her but u know:shrug: why not me?


----------



## Bean66

Wantabby - Have Fun! 

Lol - I'm quite pleased that baby shower's aren't a common thing in the UK. Yay to solid crosshairs. If I manage to get a BFP this cycle it will be a minor medical miracle. Not a chance. Just trying to pass the time for the next cycle to start.

MrsMM - So sorry about your BFP. I'm still gonna keep my fingers crossed for you hun. You're not out yet. :hugs:

AFM - AS I said just passing the time. I'm getting a nice temp increase which makes me worry about my Prog levels less but the first part of my cycle is still a little confusing. For various reasons we don't mind not conceiving next month so I might risk taking vitex and 100mg B complex and see what it does to me. If it messes up another cycle I wont be too upset and you never now it may have me ovulating on CD14 and a BFP on 14dpo.

As a question to you all. Do any of you get symptoms after ov? This is the first cycle that I have ever had major cramping at Ov, VERY sensitive nipples and tender bbs. They have eased a little but started at 1-2dpo. Obviously at the time I thought it was a great symptom. I'm guessing it's from the prog but I wonder why this month but never before. Not sure if it's good or bad.

Happy Weekend!


----------



## wantabby

lolalei3 said:


> Wantabby you go girl get in all the :sex: you possibly can!! what methods are you using this cycle?

Well I was supposed to be SMEPing... but I've fallen a little short :dohh:.. Hubby has been working long hours :sleep:, so I decided to get him to :sex: on the days closer to Ov.. I'd rather do it that way and be covered in my fertile period, than have him worn out too early.. :haha: Hopefully I can get him motivated for the next few days.. :winkwink: 

I am using softcups, temping, CM/CP tracking, mucinex, no caffeine, drinking lots of green tea (decaf), and I've been very relaxed and enjoying :sex: alot more.. It hasn't been so.."we are doing this for a baby" it's been fun.. Which has been good for me and hubby!


----------



## lolalei3

Bean im starting to feel a little doubtful too! not sure why just don't feel like this is it!

Wantabby thats great, i felt the same this cycle with my Oh we had a lot of fun so will try not to see all that bd as a 'waste of time' if i dont get my bfp! :haha:

Ok so i woke up to temp at 5.30 and got a temp dip! what is going on?? so felt quite crappy and went back to bed till 3pm! just so i wouldn't have to face it if i hadn't O'd!! is it a fallback rise? oh god i hope so!


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. Sorry I went missing I run out of Internet. So, temps are climbing, still have the strange cm and got dull cramps. I tested yesterday and bfn but it was a 25 miu test. How is everyone?


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> Hi ladies. Sorry I went missing I run out of Internet. So, temps are climbing, still have the strange cm and got dull cramps. I tested yesterday and bfn but it was a 25 miu test. How is everyone?

Sorry about BFN but your chart is looking good. When are you going to test again? Fingers crossed for you hun.

Lola - not sure about your temps sorry. Don't worry though. I'm sure youve ovulated. 

I'm good. Though on a course a weekend and it's our 13 year anniversary of getting together. DH has gone away so celebrating next weekend. Slightly pinky cm today so expect AF in the next few days then in to what will hopefully be a better cycle.


----------



## 28329

I'll test again on Tuesday I think. Not hopeful even with my chart looking like it does.


----------



## Tella

Bean > considering that AF came today, i would say you definitely O sooner, latest CD24. Good luck wiht the new cycle!!!! Fx'd this is it for you!

28329 > Your chart is looking good girl!

AFM > Temp spike this morning :) hoping it stays nice and high for a cozy place for my Soy bean :)


----------



## Bean66

Yay for temp spike Tella!

AFM - yeah the witch got me. Started spotting a little yesterday at 7dpo. Which as Tella days makes me wonder when I did ovulate. I'm not going to worry and just mark that cycle as a write off. Will continue charting but not trusting FF and if next cycle messes up too I'll pop and see my GP. 

I'm going to try B complex and Vetex this cycle. 

28329 - fingers crossed for Tuesday testing. 

Hope you're all having a nice weekend,


----------



## Bean66

How is everyone today?

I've just bought some tincture vitex. Fingers crossed it will help.


----------



## lolalei3

28329 good luck for testing tomorrow hon! 

Tella haha we really are cycle buddies both just had temp spikes! if mine goes down tomorrow i hope it's implantation! 

Bean all the best for your new cycle hon im sure i'll be joining you!

Afm well i have just been to my 3rd baby shower in a matter of months and never have i seen so many pregnant women in one room! :haha: it was hard with all the questions from ppl asking when i will have a baby but put on my brave face!:wacko:

I'm 7dpo tomorrow and LP usually lasts 12-13 days so will prob be testing sunday! not too sure how i feel about this cycle as not really getting any symptoms. This is really corny but i keep dreaming about being pregnant! am i going mad?:wacko:


----------



## MrsMM24

LOLA, things still look good, if that temp jumps back up we will have a wait ahead of us... could have been a later OV... GL FXD!:dust:

BEAN, you and I are still trailing each other here on our cycles, I think we should vow to get that BFP this month Hun!!! :dust:

*AFM...*Well, AF snuck in on me this weekend. She was roaring too. In fact, each one since MC has been progressively more rough. I am keeping my appt with my doc which is after Thanksgiving just to check things out as I haven't had an AF like that since I first got AF. I was put on BC to help that and regulate it. Not an option I am going for this time though so we shall see. Sorry that I was M.I.A on you all this weekend. The saddness that DW and I went through was rough and the internet was the last thing on my mind. As well, the cramps and flow was soooo very strong, I wasn't moving anyway. I am happy to say, that we have decided that we will try again regardless and move forwar dinto what looks like will be December! We just aren't to the point to take break yet. Since it is later, we will have some time to get the donations and shipments scheduled (you know I am a planner so I will start that work this week) and then we will get a few more tests ( have alot left as we wait to test) and get the ball rolling in a couple of weeks. Still alittle sad, but not as much and cramping has gone down quite a bit so, I am here! GL FXD!:dust: to you all in the TWW, and the act of :sex: Catch that Eggy!!! :dust:


----------



## wantabby

my temps have been everywhere this weekend.. (not sleeping properly) so not too shure when/if I ov'ed.. I'm at the doc now.. I will update when I get out.. wish me luck!!!!


----------



## Bean66

I'm so sorry AF got you MrsMM. :hugs: I'll take that vow. November BFP here we come!

Good luck Wantabby.


----------



## Bean66

28328 - Good luck testing! Fingers crossed for you.

Wantabby - How was the doctors?


----------



## lolalei3

MrsMM24 said:


> LOLA, things still look good, if that temp jumps back up we will have a wait ahead of us... could have been a later OV... GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> BEAN, you and I are still trailing each other here on our cycles, I think we should vow to get that BFP this month Hun!!! :dust:
> 
> *AFM...*Well, AF snuck in on me this weekend. She was roaring too. In fact, each one since MC has been progressively more rough. I am keeping my appt with my doc which is after Thanksgiving just to check things out as I haven't had an AF like that since I first got AF. I was put on BC to help that and regulate it. Not an option I am going for this time though so we shall see. Sorry that I was M.I.A on you all this weekend. The saddness that DW and I went through was rough and the internet was the last thing on my mind. As well, the cramps and flow was soooo very strong, I wasn't moving anyway. I am happy to say, that we have decided that we will try again regardless and move forwar dinto what looks like will be December! We just aren't to the point to take break yet. Since it is later, we will have some time to get the donations and shipments scheduled (you know I am a planner so I will start that work this week) and then we will get a few more tests ( have alot left as we wait to test) and get the ball rolling in a couple of weeks. Still alittle sad, but not as much and cramping has gone down quite a bit so, I am here! GL FXD!:dust: to you all in the TWW, and the act of :sex: Catch that Eggy!!! :dust:

Sorry about af hon, hope she doesn't stay too long and great that your on board next cycle!

Oh please tell me FF is right with when I O'd!! and it wasn't later as don't think we bd enough around time of temp spike! could it just be implantation dip? oh now im really confused! but it gave me solid lines and i had pos opks?


----------



## lolalei3

Would appreciate a chart stalking right about now! please tell me I O'd on cd21 not cd25! :cry:


----------



## Bean66

I don't know sorry. I'm useless with charting. I think you Ov'd cd21. Everything fit for then. Temp rise and OPK. Have you tried putting in another temp to see if it changes?

I honestly think you're covered but I know how you feel. When I realised I'd missed ov I wanted to crawl into a ball and cry. It's such a horrible feeling. BUT I don't think you have missed it.

:hugs:


----------



## lolalei3

Thanks Bean, I really hope so! all signs point to cd21, cm, cp pos opk so don't think it's possible fx'd tho! The only thing that bothers me is not having any ewcm at that time, but it was definitely more fertile than it is now!

Thanks again, hope all is well with you and af leaves soon! :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

No problem. A lot of ladies get BFP without EWCM. Fingers crossed for you hun. :hugs:

I'm good thanks. The witch is starting to clear out. Started Vitex tincture, B complex and started on EPO again. I just hope for a more normal cycle this month.


----------



## lolalei3

Great plan for this cycle! your sure to get your bfp :happydance:
:dust:


----------



## Tella

lolalei3 said:


> Would appreciate a chart stalking right about now! please tell me I O'd on cd21 not cd25! :cry:

Im also leaning more towards CD21, the temps on CD22,23, and 24 seems to high in comparison to your others to be pre O. I have my money on CD21 O date :D Fx'd you caught that eggy!!!! :hug:

You cant go and change now, you're my TWW buddy :hugs:

You gonna test early or wait for AF to be late? I never test early so im thinking of starting on 10DPO :shrug:


----------



## Bean66

28329 - Where have you gone? Did you test? Chart looks good. Fingers crossed for you hun.


----------



## MrsMM24

LOLA, there is no doubt with those crosshairs! You not only OVd on CD21, but you covered it heavily with BD.... Your chances are looking Great Hun!!:dust:

Ok, so BEAN we are in for Dec!!! :dust:

How are you wantabby, 28329???? :dust:

*AFM...*Not much on this end, CD3, just hoping she eases out soon!!! I start making some preparations for donations and such. I have all my vitamins and items ready to go when the OV time comes. A Christmas BFP and a baby born near DWs birthday.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## 28329

Here I am! Bfn today so just waiting on af so can start a fresh new cycle. Am 14dpo so guess i won't be getting a bfp this time. Got witch symptoms so she'll be here in next couple days.


----------



## Bean66

So sorry 28329. You're not out yet so I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

Hello Ladies! 

I'm so sorry to those who got bfn and/or AF :hugs: Please keep your head up and getting trying. 

And to the ladies still in 2WW, Good luck! I hope you get your bfp! :thumbup: 
I know this process is soooo frustrating and I wonder how any of us ever got here in the first :shrug: 

Stay positive ladies!!! I've got everything crossed for you all!!!! :dust: 

AFM - Morning Sickness is starting to kick in. I'm not vomitting or anything just all day nausea. It's not as bad as it was over the weekend. I've been a little tired but not a whole lot. OH is enjoying the fact that we have full 9 months to bd whenever we want. I must admit I'm enjoying that too :blush: Still not many symptoms besides the mild MS. Boobies are still a little sore but my nips hurt so bad but that's nothing new. I'm having trouble taking my vitamins as I gag on them. If I don't get them down right away, they'll never go down then I gag then have to spit them out. As of right now, I'm averaging the ability to get them down every other day. I've got to think of a better tactic. As you know, my first scan is scheduled for Nov. 18th and I'm not really excited...yet. Sometimes I forget I'm pregnant as I don't feel very differently. I'm having a very hard time keeping this a secret. We decided we're not telling anyone until I'm about 12weeks (including family) and I won't tell anyone from work until I'm showing. By then they can figure it out for themselves...oh well. I really don't like the ppl at my work anyhow. 

Well, I guess that's for now. I wish you all the best in this cycle. Good luck and FXD!!!! :dust:


----------



## Beauty2

Hey! I just noticed....I'm a sweetpea!!! YAY! :happydance:


----------



## lolalei3

Bean, 28329, MrsM all the best for your new cycles!! lots of dust!:dust:

Tella don't worry were still cycle buddies im sure it was cd21 so 8dpo today! hope we can be bump buddies, when are you testing? or will you wait for af?

Beauty you have a Sweetpea! my sister in law called her bub Sweetpea right through her pregnancy as she didn't have a name yet! She was like oh Sweetpea is kicking! :haha: hope the MS eases off so you can get those vitamins in you! all the best hon :hugs:

How are you Buzzy and Wantabby?

Afm thanks for all your imputs on my chart i'm almost positive it was cd21, and def covered for bd so fx'd! Af is due Monday (14th) so thought i might test either saturday or sunday, i have heaps of tests so thats no issue! just seeing the bfn will be though but can't be thinking like that now!


----------



## wantabby

sorry for the delayed response.. but the doc went great!! my ovaries were clear and he upped my clomid to 100mg.. I am 1-2 dpo now. so we will see if I get my. bfp this month or next.. it will be soon though!!


----------



## Tella

MrsMM > Good luck with this new cycle!!!!

28329 > :hugs: im so sorry girl , I cant believe it your chart is look great. But remember its not over till the stupid fat witch sings!

Beauty > you have a lot of will power, I will never be able to keep quite till 12 weeks, the first faint line I get, im phoning my BFF, mom and obviously I will tell hubby, I think he has a right to know :haha:

Lolalei > I normally wait for AF as I don&#8217;t test early but this cycle im on the positive thoughts, brings positive things along, train of thought. So I will be starting to test on Friday @ 10DPO. You gonna join me?

Wantabby > gl with the 2ww, hope you get your BFP!!!!

AFM > 8DPO so im only have 2 more days left then I will start testing! :happydance:


----------



## Bean66

Sorry about the MS Beauty. Hope it passes quickly. Have some ginger tea.

Lolalei - Will stalk your chart in a min. Glad you are a little calmer. 

Tella - Fingers crossed for you hun.

Wantabby - That's great news. Hope you get that BFP.

28329 - Hope you are ok and that horrible witch is staying away. 

AFM - just passing the days.........


----------



## lolalei3

Tella i tested today! only 8dpo so of course was Bfn! Im not actually sure why i did it...:blush:
So now i think i will skip tomorrow and re test with you on friday, fx'd we both get our Bfp's!

Wantabby thats great news hon, so happy for you, im sure you will have your bfp in no time!


----------



## Tella

lolalei3 said:


> Tella i tested today! only 8dpo so of course was Bfn! Im not actually sure why i did it...:blush:
> So now i think i will skip tomorrow and re test with you on friday, fx'd we both get our Bfp's!
> 
> Wantabby thats great news hon, so happy for you, im sure you will have your bfp in no time!

LOL i just tested wiht a OPK after i read this :haha: link

But that was more for shits and giggles :rofl: It was negative but otherwise i will wait till Friday to start with proper HPT's :D


----------



## lolalei3

Willpower?? oh the things we put ourselves through! :rofl:

Oh and have been reading yours and Beans journals, thinking of starting my own


----------



## Bean66

lolalei3 said:


> Willpower?? oh the things we put ourselves through! :rofl:
> 
> Oh and have been reading yours and Beans journals, thinking of starting my own

I'm not very good at keeping mine up to date. Maybe I'll go and have a little ramble......

I do think it's a good idea.

Happy testing ladies. Hope you both get your BFP on Friday.


----------



## 28329

No witch yet. She's due tomorrow or Friday. I know she'll turn up though. Just want her to hurry up!

Good luck testing on Friday tella and lolalei. 

Yay, sweetpea. That's sweet. Hope you're ok beauty.


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> No witch yet. She's due tomorrow or Friday. I know she'll turn up though. Just want her to hurry up!
> 
> Good luck testing on Friday tella and lolalei.
> 
> Yay, sweetpea. That's sweet. Hope you're ok beauty.


Your temps haven't dropped yet. I know it's hard but try and stay positive and if you can't well I'm staying positive for you and will keep my crossables crossed. :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

LOLA, look at those crosshairs, you soooo covered the BD with CD21 as on 19, 20, 21, and 22 would be ideal to catch the eggy and you hit 3/4 of them!! Test Sunday.... get closer to AF... :dust:

WANTABBY, happy to hear appt went well, bring on a BFP!!! :dust:

TELLA, your on my Nov test thread for today... :TEST: Although I didn't know it would be this DPO, which is kinda early.... :dust:

BEAN, you and I both are just kinda waiting around.... :dust:

28329, You are also on that test thread, :test: You're temps are still up Hun, it could be a late BFP, head up and stay positive... GL FXD! :dust:

*AFM...*Not much on this end, CD4, By the evening yesterday spotting was all that I was doing and this morning, it is an even lighter spot so, she is on her way out! Already sent out requests for donations to be sent and so now, I just temp, chart, and wait.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Tella

MrsMM > I wasn't planning on testing so early, but O'd so late. 7 days later than on clomid so that is why its on today. I will start testing on Friday for my BFP :D

Lolalei > I gave "willpower" off for this week :haha: but will wait till Friday to test again. 

:hugs: to all the other girls


----------



## 28329

If no af by Friday I'll test again but not too hopeful.


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> If no af by Friday I'll test again but not too hopeful.

Fingers are still crossed.........


----------



## Buzzymomma

So... CD7 for me and getting ready to try SMEP again. Told hubs about it this month, and he agreed to it, so hopefully this month will be it. He's determined this month is baby month! Hopefully he's right.
I'm also taking Vitex and vitamin B... And taking temping seriously this month. Only done it three days yet, but proud of myself for waking up at the same time all mornings and taking it :haha:

28329 your temps still look good, don't get discouraged yet!

MrsMM glad the witch is on her way out for you.

How's everyone else? Just a lot of waiting going on in here, eh?


----------



## 28329

I'm out witch just got me!


----------



## Tella

28329 > :hugs: im so sorry, i hate the b*tch!!!!!!!! Hope she leaves quickly and that you can move on to the next SMEP plan of action

Lolalei > only 1 more day to our faint BFP fx'd!!!!!

Buzzymomma > jip its either waiting to O or waiting to test and there after it is waiting for scans and waiting for milestones....lol....life is full of waiitng :haha:

AFM > 9DPO, only 1 more day to go :happydance: Boobs are getting a bit more sore but I get that even if AF comes :(


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> I'm out witch just got me!

I'm so sorry. :hugs: I really thought it was going to be your month. Chocolate and wine helped get me through. :hugs:


----------



## lolalei3

28329 sorry the witch got you hon, praying for your fresh new cycle! :hugs:

Tella i wont test until saturday as i have work tomorrow and lets just say IF i was to get a bfp there would be no way i was going to work when i could spend it home with Oh! :haha:

Wannaby MrsM and Bean heres to your December Bfp's!!

Well 9dpo today, testing saturday
strange symptoms... goosebumps and hairs standing on end (its warm here) twingy cramps, headaches, lots of creamy cm, the odd pimple... mmm probably just my body playing tricks on me. I had a ferret who kept having 'phantom' pregnancies, haha oh god im comparing myself to a ferret! :rofl:


----------



## Beauty2

28329 said:


> I'm out witch just got me!

I'm so sorry, buddy :hugs: Here's to next cycle being THE ONE!!! :wine:


----------



## MrsMM24

BUZZY, I'm waiting too!

28329, sorry AF got you.... we are back on this TTC trip again together.... :dust:

TELLA, GL in 24hrs testing, chart is looking good! :dust:

LOLA, GL Saturday, symptoms sound promising and charts is staying steady... :dust:

*AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD5, still lightly spotting, just a liner so I know she is on her way out by tonight! Moving right along for an OV likely at the end of the month or as early as the holiday this month. Donations lining up, temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Tella

MrsMM > Good luck with this cycle, i really hope you get a Christmas BFP!!!!!!!!!

AFM > I have absolutely no signs today, except my sore boobs. So im very doubtful of tomorrow but i will test, but i have a feeling about 12DPO as 12 is my lucky number :D


----------



## wantabby

So sorry to hear that 28329! :hugs: On to a new month and a BFP! 

GL Tella and Lola!! I hope you get your BFP's!! :thumbup:

GL && happy BD'ing Buzzy && (donating :winkwink:) MrsMM!! Hopefully this will be a wonderful holiday season and we will all have our little "presents" in our bellys!! 


AFM.. ehh.. nothing to speak of.. just some lotiony//creamy CM.. I'm not really SS as of now.. I haven't been paying much attention.. :blush:


----------



## 28329

Thank you so much ladies. Hubby took it hard. It's his birthday tomorrow and a bfp was exactly the gift I wanted to give him. Cycle 5 is gonna be the one for me. Good luckt to those who are getting their bfp in next couple days.


----------



## Beauty2

Tella said:


> MrsMM > Good luck with this cycle, i really hope you get a Christmas BFP!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AFM > I have absolutely no signs today, except my sore boobs. So im very doubtful of tomorrow but i will test, but i have a feeling about 12DPO as 12 is my lucky number :D

Very little symtpoms is an EXCELLANT sign!!! Remember I had little to no symptoms at all that I really noticed. You are still in the game! :happydance: I hope lucky number 12 brings you your bfp!!! FXD for testing tomorrow! Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> Thank you so much ladies. Hubby took it hard. It's his birthday tomorrow and a bfp was exactly the gift I wanted to give him. Cycle 5 is gonna be the one for me. Good luckt to those who are getting their bfp in next couple days.

Sorry he's taking it hard. Same happened to my DH cycle before last. We were really hoping for a BFP then AF arrived earlier than expected on his birthday. No positive and not birthday bding. I felt like I'd let him down. But as he said we'll get there and we'll get our BFP and in the mean time let's have a drink.

I'm sorry you didn't get your BFP. You can join MrsMM and I will our December BFPs!!


----------



## 28329

A December bfp is exactly what you, MrsMM and I will get. Wanna try something new this cycle but not sure what. Will have to use my brain a little. Lol.


----------



## Tella

28329 > Have you considered looking at Soy Isoflavones?

AFM > Morning girls, I tested this morning on 10DPO and it is a BFN but i will continue testing till Monday (13DPO) and if still neg then i will wait for AF to be late before testing again.

I had about 5 different dreams last night and once of them was that i got a really faint BFP, hope it is right.


----------



## Bean66

Sorry about the BFN Tella - still lots of time yet. Fingers crossed. 

I thought you should only take Soya if your cycles were messed up? I've not really looked into it though.

28329 - you could try new positions :blush: or more boringly green tea? Or you could get some fertile tea which would contain a mixture of fertile herbs? I'll keep thinking......

AFM - I'm still spotting slightly. Only on TP - this is very unusual for me. Normally I spot cd4 then gone cd5. Today is cd6. Weirdly I'm taking it as a good thing. Not sure why. Maybe because my normal was still like I was on the pill so seeing a change as a good thing. Also my temps are a little higher for pre-Ov compared to last month so also taking that as a good thing.

So decided to bd EO day from today. Haven't decided whether to use OPKs or not. Don't think I've got the willpower not to. We're only going to stop if we are 110% sure I've ovulated.


----------



## lolalei3

Bean66 said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much ladies. Hubby took it hard. It's his birthday tomorrow and a bfp was exactly the gift I wanted to give him. Cycle 5 is gonna be the one for me. Good luckt to those who are getting their bfp in next couple days.
> 
> Sorry he's taking it hard. Same happened to my DH cycle before last. We were really hoping for a BFP then AF arrived earlier than expected on his birthday. No positive and not birthday bding. I felt like I'd let him down. But as he said we'll get there and we'll get our BFP and in the mean time let's have a drink.
> 
> I'm sorry you didn't get your BFP. You can join MrsMM and I will our December BFPs!!Click to expand...

I'm in for december too guys! the :witch: got me this morning :cry:


----------



## Bean66

Oh Lolalei I'm so sorry :hugs: :wine:

I think maybe you are like me and having a oestogen led cycles post BC. Our cycles will sort out and you can get pregnant still with 10day LP.

I'm trying vitex Agnus castus this cycle which is meant to regulate your cycle by balancing your hormones. I'm using 20drops if tincture in water every morning. And B complex - apparently it's common to be deficient post BC and they are important for follicle development.

Sorry again. :hugs:

28329 - have you considered egg whites? :haha: :rofl:


----------



## lolalei3

Thanks Bean but i'm pretty sure LP's only short because I Ov'd earlier than ff said cd21 i think it was actually cd18/19

Will try not to mess too much with next cycle as im off for a work trip from cd9- back on cd15 then again from cd24-28!! so really trying to stay positive that I will O between cd15-23!!! otherwise im stuffed again! :wacko:


----------



## Tella

lolalei > :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: 
Im so sorry the stupid :witch: got you!!! Fx'd for a lot of Christmas BFP's!!!! I think you are right about Oing earlier than what FF says.

Have a nice glass of :wine: tonight and get :drunk: is you wanna, this is such a roller coaster journey we need to relax and forget about if every now and then.


----------



## Bean66

Yeah I agree looking at your chart cd18/19. I don't think FF is good with slow risers. 

I think you are wise not messing too much. 

Here's to lots of December BFP's!


----------



## lolalei3

Thanks guys, i was pretty upset but told myself i am not allowed to cry about it until next cycles bfn! but hopefully that won't happen!
I have ordered Softcups off Ebay and may get some more sexy lingerie!:haha:
Also on my to do list if i got a bfn was to start a journal, i have read everyones here so definitely have inspiration!

Hope your all well :hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

lolalei3 said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much ladies. Hubby took it hard. It's his birthday tomorrow and a bfp was exactly the gift I wanted to give him. Cycle 5 is gonna be the one for me. Good luckt to those who are getting their bfp in next couple days.
> 
> Sorry he's taking it hard. Same happened to my DH cycle before last. We were really hoping for a BFP then AF arrived earlier than expected on his birthday. No positive and not birthday bding. I felt like I'd let him down. But as he said we'll get there and we'll get our BFP and in the mean time let's have a drink.
> 
> I'm sorry you didn't get your BFP. You can join MrsMM and I will our December BFPs!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in for december too guys! the :witch: got me this morning :cry:Click to expand...

I'm sorry the witch got you! Have some vino and chocolate and relax this weekend. It will happen for you soon, lovely! Don't give up!! :hugs: Good luck on the next cycle!!


----------



## Beauty2

Well, ladies, I woke up with a cold this morning. I feel like crap! Ugh! How are you ladies doing this morning? I'm so sorry to those who got the witch....she's a nasty little sucker! I hate her!! Stay positive, ladies :hugs:


----------



## Buzzymomma

So I just got home from the emergency room. Hubs hurt his back. 
I won't lie, I'm disappointed. Im not blaming him for hurting himself, but last month he was sick, and this month he's hurt... I feel like we will never get pregnant at this rate. Why is he so fragile :cry:


----------



## Bean66

Sorry to hear that Buzzy.

Have they said what he's done? What advice/med's have the given him?


----------



## Beauty2

Buzzymomma said:


> So I just got home from the emergency room. Hubs hurt his back.
> I won't lie, I'm disappointed. Im not blaming him for hurting himself, but last month he was sick, and this month he's hurt... I feel like we will never get pregnant at this rate. Why is he so fragile :cry:

Oh Buzzy, I'm so sorry :hugs: I hope he gets better soon and you can get the bd'ing party started. It'll happen in God's time. Keep your head up, doll!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

28329, check out my journal, last 2 enteries, maybe you can get an idea of something new to try.... GL, happy you are on board to join us for that Christmas BFP!! :dust:

BUZZY, so sorry things have gone awry this cycle. I know it isn't as intimate, but, do you think he would be up for giving you a "donation." :hugs:

LOLA, hang in there! :dust:

*AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD6, begin checking CM today. OPKs on Sunday. Woke this morning and AF seems to have left.... Moving right along for an OV. Hoping to OV in about 2 weeks and got 1st confirmation of donation shipment for the 18th. I have been on my vitamins since cycle #1 after MC and till going. I have been keepin gup with my eating and exercising and things are coming together for my Christmas gift! Donations lining up, temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Bean66 said:


> Sorry to hear that Buzzy.
> 
> Have they said what he's done? What advice/med's have the given him?

They said its a soft tissue injury, so he's probably strained a muscle or tendon. They've given him tylenol #3's, but they don't seem to do much, or he's jus complaining a lot. 

Thanks for your support ladies, it means a lot :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

If you want him on his 'feet' quickly then I'd suggest he see's an Osteopath. There are a fair few English registered osteopaths in Vancouver. How did he do it? 

Guessing he did it today? I'd advise lots of ice. Use a cold pack or bag of frozen peas wrapped in a tea towel. Apply for around 15minutes the reapply every half an hour to an hour. He needs to rest but move around regularly to stop the area seizing. If he can get him to do knee hugs. One leg at a time, gently squeezing in to the chest. not bouncing. As it gets easier he can start doing spinal twists. Lying on his back with his knees bent, gently drop them to one side hold for a few second, return to centre and repeat on the other side. Do about reps on each side. 

If the acute pain reduces but he feels very stiff he can try hot and cold contast. Apply something warm for 3 mins then cold for 1 min, repeat 3-5 times. Although it feels good don't let him just sit with heat on.

OK. Hopefully we can have him bding before ovulation!! Any questions just ask.


----------



## Buzzymomma

We were play wrestling and he lifted me awkwardly :( 
Thanks so much for your suggestions! I'll make him try what you said :)


----------



## Bean66

Buzzymomma said:


> We were play wrestling and he lifted me awkwardly :(
> Thanks so much for your suggestions! I'll make him try what you said :)

Lol! Glad we're not the only ones who wrestle!! Had a patient yesterday who hurt his back lifting his wife!

If you're not due to Ov for 6 days you should be fine. 

Get him to start with single leg hugs but when he can get him to do both legs together.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Haha doesn't do too well for the self esteem... Too heavy for poor hubs to lift up :haha:

Thanks again :)


----------



## Tella

Buzzy > Sorry to hear that, mine is almost as bad, not this cycle but the two previous ones, drunk every time I had my + opk so I was really not impressed!!! Hope he gets better so that you guys can catch that eggy. Otherwise tell him just to lie down you will do the rest :haha:

Haha we also play wrestle :haha: it is much fun!!!

AFM > 11DPO, only testing tomorrow again on 12DPO, fingers toes hairs everything else crossed please. Looking at my chart, 9DPO might have been Implantation dip, hope my temps keep going/stays up now and the little line goes green!!!! 

Good luck to all the girls starting with a new cycle and fx for all the ones that are about to test!!!


----------



## lolalei3

Good luck Tella! i have everything crossed for you! we need another bfp in here to keep us positive!! :hugs:

Sorry about your Oh Buzzy hope he gets better soon so he can dtd! 

MrsM things are sounding great for this cycle, go Christmas bfps!!!:happydance:

Beauty sorry to hear your feeling sick again hon, feel better soon, take your vitamins, drink water, rest :hugs:

Bean and 28329 heres to our Christmas Bfp's Yay!! :happydance:

afm af is here with fury! cramps are anoying but not debilitating so am ok.

Although the 'When to Tell' family and friends has got me and Oh stumped as i am all for telling straight away as soon as i see that line! but Oh has a very different opinion as he said today he doesn't want to tell anyone till at least 8 to 12 weeks! as i think he's worried something may go wrong and people will pity us! I told him it's my body (yes a bit selfish but true!) and I would want my close friends to know if i had a mc for support, i agree with waiting to tell his friends and my work till between 8 and 12 weeks as that would just be awkward. I told Oh we should just see what happens but he wants me to commit to a time frame now!! :nope:


----------



## lolalei3

Where is everyone??:shrug:


----------



## Bean66

Hello :wave:

I'm here. How are you? I thought I'd replied to your above post but I must not have finished it. Weird. 

I was saying that we will tell the close friends and family who I'd want to know if I did MC. I hate that MC's are taboo I really don't think they should be. A friend of mine had an ectopic and they didn't tell anyone at the time. It made me sad that she went through it all on her own. I naughtily busted a friend for not drinking. Without thinking said 'there was no vodka in that? Anything you want to tell me?' In a way I shouldn't have put the pressure on her to tell me but actually I think she was just relieved she had someone to get excited with and talk to that wasn't her DH.

My family and some friends know we are TTC so they will notice if I stop drinking. Although I have already cut down so I might get away with it for a few weeks. If we get out BFP before christmas we'll tell my DH family on christmas day. We have to tell mine before then because it is going to be upsetting for my bro and SIL. My mum has told them we are TTC to prepare them. They have been trying for years, 1 MC, 4 rounds IUI. Next step IVF. I always hoped that they would get there BFP before we started trying but we couldn't wait any longer, I'm already 30. 

Buzzy - how is the DH?

AFM - only cd8 but my cervix is weirdly high and soft. Not started OPKs yet but can't surely be ovulating yet. We bd'd yesterday and today anyway so we're covered. If cervix is still high tomorrow will start OPKs. My temp has spiked today but I got drunk last night and took temp slightly late. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Buzzymomma

He is miserable. Hasn't moved from the couch all weekend. 

I would also want to tell people if i were pregnant. I don't think I could handle a MC without support!

Today my temp spiked! And I'm having ewcm :wacko: dunno what's goin on!


----------



## 28329

Hey ladies. I haven't been around much, been visiting family alot. How is everyone? I'm cd 6 today. Baby danced last night but let's face it, that was just for fun. In regards to telling people when we've got our bfp, we're not telling anyone until 12 weeks. Nobody knows we're trying, it puts less pressure on us to get preggo quickly. If we was to loose a little one we'll have each other to go through it with. I'm sure my mother in law would be crushed if that happened.


----------



## Tella

lolalei > Im out, im convinced of it my temps took a huge dip and the :witch: is due on Wednesday, so most probably another dip tomorrow and she will be here on Wednesday morning.

Buzzy > Hope DH is feeling better!

MrsMM > Almost time to start SMEP :happydance: and catch that eggy!

Bean > :dust: Good luck!!!

AFM > After the BFN yesterday, wanted to take a break from the meds and just enjoy the festive season coming up. But the more it becomes a reality, im scared to do that and then I have a crazy long cycle and end up having AF at beach holiday sick:) Also if I stay on Soy Iso I might have another 37 day cycle but on Clomid I have a 28/29day cycle, which one do you girls think I should take? I will still be able to do 1 complete cycle before the new year with either one of the two.
I cant wait to get back in Jan as I can go back to my FS for the next step which will either be injectables or IUI.

Update: I just made an appointment with my FS for the 12th of January 2012 3:15pm :happydance:


----------



## Tella

I came across this the weekend and it is very helpful :thumbup:

https://www.askdramy.com/ovulationcalc.html


----------



## Bean66

Buzzy - That's the last thing he should do. Silly men! Your tickers gone again. When are you due to ovulate?

28329 - I think my DH wishes nobody knew for pressure reasons but he knows it's probably good for me to have people to talk to. A couple of close friends just guessed and asked. 

Tella - So sorry for the temp drop :hugs:. I'll still keep my fingers crossed though. I don't really know enough about clomid to give advice. I notice that ladies don't take it every month. Is that because it's not good for you? You could just have a med free relaxed end to the year and just bd regularly? And it that doesn't get you your bfp then you have your FS in Jan? Or have one last shot with the clomid before stronger drugs in Jan? Sorry that is probably not much help.

Where did you go Wantabby? 

AFM - Big temp drop this morning. Cervix isn't as soft. Did an OPK yesterday, 50% second line. Gonna start doing them properly today I think.


----------



## lolalei3

Tella i have everything crossed for you your not out yet hon! as for the meds i don't know enough to give advice but don't think about that yet you may get your bfp!!

Buzzy i reckon you give Dh a big kick up the bum! you need your bfp! what i would do let him lie there and just take over, he wont have to move if you do it right! haha jk i know easier said than done!

28329 my Oh is going crazy as it's been 5 days since we dtd! he got so used to every day when we were bding!! :haha:

Bean thats a massive temp dip! so early in your cycle i have no idea what it means! O early??

Beauty hope your feeling better

MrsM and wantabby how are you ladies doing?

afm cd4 and af is almost gone so a bit of a wait till O but thats ok as i will be away until cd16 so praying it doesn't come early!!

Thanks for the advice guys, my plan is to reassure him of the likelihood of mc with us both being healthy and active and me only 27 with no (known) problems, i know there is still a chance but i would only tell people i would be comfortable with knowing if i did have one then with other ppl work etc can wait 12weeks. Now just gotta find the right moment to give him the reading material! :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hey LOLA, I had a buuusy weekend, and lining up TTC stuff kept me off the net all weekend, was a shocker.... How are you?

Hi Ladies! :wave:

TELLA, that chart is looking good Hun! :dust:

28329 and BEAN, how are you two? Ready for our November plan for December BFPS??? FXD! :dust:

*AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD9, had a very long busy weekend. Got everything lined up, donations are scheduled and ready for delivery, doc appt for IUI set as well... Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend... I'm continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## 28329

Hi MrsMM Im good. More than ready for our December bfp. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for us all.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Stupid tickers. It seems that when I post on my phone, they don't post. Ah, well.

Convinced hubby to let me do the work, haha! My thighs are crazy sore today :haha:
He did go to work today, so he must be feeling decent. That, and we go to Hawaii next Sunday! So I think he really wants to get better for our trip.

I don't even know off the top of my head when I'm due to ovulate... I'm temping, but trying not to pay a whole lot of attention to the other stuff... I don't want to stress myself out :wacko: I think it's sometime around the 19th. 

Tella - I would go for the 28-29 day cycle... Otherwise you might have AF for Christmas! Glad you got your appointment with FS!

Bean - OPKs are a pain in the butt imo. Good luck with them :haha:

Lola - Glad AF is on the way out for you!


----------



## Bean66

MrsMM - I'm well ready for a december BFP. You're very organised as always. Love it. Need some of that to rub off on me. 

Buzzy - OPKs drive me nuts. I wasn't going to do them this cycle but I just couldn't not. 

Tella - I hope that witch is staying away! Thanks for the link though don't think it'll be very helpful with my stoopid cycles.

Lola - Where's your Journal! :thumbup:

AFM- Did another OPK. Second line has got a little darker. Cervix is high and soft and I have watery/EWCM. I'm only 9dpo!! Not sure what is going on. I can't believe the vitex can be working this quickly. Maybe I'm going to gear up to ovulate early and not. Who knows. Nothing surprises me anymore. Can't decide whether to bd tonight or not. We bd'd the last 2 mornings. I worry that bding everyday isn't a good thing but then I want to get the day before ovulation. I might do another OPK later to see if it's any darker.


----------



## lolalei3

Hi Bean, think i'm procrastinating the journal thing, not sure where to begin!:haha:
just took a look at your chart, maybe its just your body thinking you will O but wont for a few more days, not too sure your temps have me baffled. The body is an amazing yet bloody annoying thing as we can never truly know whats going to happen!

Hope everyones well, afm trying to keep myself occupied and not think about ttc, so Oh and i spent the day at the beach and we are going fishing tonight! hope we have more luck with fish than babies! jk! :haha:


----------



## Bean66

Oh I want a day on the beach and fishing!! Sounds like the perfect day. Cold and dreary here! 

I need to do something. I'm just generally good at procrastinating!! Not good!


----------



## MrsMM24

BUZZY, good work with DH, nice compromise. I hope he is better soon and certainly before Hawaii. Don't worry about paying attention to your chart, we will do the worrying and checking for you... It looks good for OV soon... :dust:

BEAN, I will glady rub some organizing off on you, my DW says how organized I am is good and bad... :haha: I say keep BDg every other day if possible until you get +OPK.... It looks like OV is gearing up by your chart. :dust:

LOLA, the beach sounds absolutely awesome. I have lived in cold weather for the longest time, but I swear I am meant to be in the warmth, just not liking cold regularly... enjoy some beach and fishing for me!!!

*AFM...*Not much on this end, anxious, CD10. Everything is planned and got days off work for donation appts, so just waiting for it all to come together. Continuing to get vitamins in, exercise, and eat good. I am anxious to try for the biggest Christmas gift I've ever received! :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Bean66

Hey MrsMM, I think I am gearing up. Will be a big change from last cycle. Just hoping my body doesn't gear up then decide not to bother for a while.

Are you using the same donors this cycle? Got my fingers crossed for you. Hope it's your lucky month.


----------



## Bean66

Hey themarshas, how are you?


----------



## MrsMM24

BEAN, yeah, we have enough for this cycle and next with the same donors.... REALLY hope we are successful, or we will have to WTTC for a little bit. Haven't had the nerve to say that outloud, makes me sad....


----------



## Bean66

MrsMM24 said:


> BEAN, yeah, we have enough for this cycle and next with the same donors.... REALLY hope we are successful, or we will have to WTTC for a little bit. Haven't had the nerve to say that outloud, makes me sad....

You will get you BFP. I know you will.


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies.

Hate these two line thingys!! is this a positive? Square is the test line.

I have some smileys but not opened the box yet. Hoping I'll be able to return them.

Thanks
 



Attached Files:







OKP CD10.2.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lolalei3

Ooh looks like a + to me Bean! heres to your early O and a nice short cycle so you dont have to wait too long to see that bfp! :thumbup:

No luck fishing last night but it was nice to get out of the house and into nature, the whole time i was thinking, now how will i go getting up and down these rocks when i'm pg! haha i guess our mind is never off ttc no matter what were doing! :haha:


----------



## 28329

Bean66 said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> Hate these two line thingys!! is this a positive? Square is the test line.
> 
> I have some smileys but not opened the box yet. Hoping I'll be able to return them.
> 
> Thanks

Is that a superdrug opk? Looks positive to me but keep testing because with them mine look like that for a few days then I get a very dark purple line. Good luck hun.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks ladies.

Yes it's a superdrug. Smileys are much simpler but refuse to open a box for one. My willpower may fail though. Thanks for the heads up.

Lola - sorry not fish. As you say still nice to get some fresh air.

How are you ladies today?


----------



## lolalei3

Listen to 28329 as never used those before! I just use the internet cheapies OPKs now, got 50 strips for something like $15AUS on Ebay!! I started on the more expensive strips you get in a pack at the Pharmacy with a Hpt but found you only get 7! haha 7 would'nt last me 3 days!!:haha: 

Ok slightly worried about leaving for this work trip that i may O while away but trying my hardest not to think about it!! :nope:


----------



## lolalei3

Oh and how do you start a journal?? do you just click on 'new thread' in the journals forum??
ooh i did it! please read xx


----------



## 28329

Keep goiing with the superdrug ones, I swear by them. They're all I use. You're so close to ovulation. Hope you do it this cycle. 

Lola. I sure hope you ovulate when you're able to baby dance. Really want to see your bfp.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks girl. Just got Ov cramping I think. Test line darker. Gonna keep bding now until a temp rise. Really can't believe I'm ovulating this early. Surely B complex and vitex can't work this quick.

Lola - your egg will wait. Our bodies are clever like that. How long are you away for?

28329 - I got SD on your advice. They are 2 for 1 at the moment. I use ICs too but managed to use them all up :blush:


----------



## lolalei3

Im away from my cd10 and get back on cd16! so can only bd cd16 pm at the very earliest! im praying! [-o&lt; just started my journal if you guys want a peek! :haha:


----------



## Bean66

Nice journal Lolalei. I find it's good to have somewhere to ramble.

Ok this mornings OPK. It was FMU though.

It is safe to say I've had my surge?
 



Attached Files:







OPK CD11.1.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 28329

That's defo darker Hun. Looks like you've caught your surge and you're gonna ovulate early. Best of luck to you.


----------



## lolalei3

Yay Bean, now get to :sex: !!! catch that egg!! :happydance:


----------



## Bean66

I'm 'patiently' waiting for DH to get home! Worried we've bded too much and DH wont have any reserves left. DOH.

Just been for acupuncture. I fell asleep. I never fall asleep. 

Gone chilly here. I'm guessing it's sunny in WA?


----------



## lolalei3

Yes very nice weather here but it will only get hotter from now and become unbearable! &#57607; yay! Just using bnb on my iPhone to see if it works and it does! As while Im away my iPhone Internet is all I will have! If that!


----------



## Bean66

My DH couldn't cope with the summer heat. I'm ok with heat and tan very quickly. DH goes from white to red and itchy back to white. He wouldn't survive. We do want to live near the coast one day. We aren't really city people. We never go into town, head to pubs locally. 

I use BnB on my mobile too. I'm an addict. Very sad!

How are the rest of you ladies. Wantabby where did you go?

How are you MrsMM? any sign of ovulation?


----------



## MrsMM24

BEAN, I think that OV will be confirmed for CD11 or 12. You BDd on CD10 so either way it is looking good. If too tired, as long as you BD on CD12 you will be covered. GL!! :dust;

LOLA, mind is never over TTC... sorry no fish, but it is great to relax and get away. I think you are covered as you won't OV on CD10 with the temps you have right now and spotting (can't OV while menstration is still lingering.) You keep hoping on it and at the earliest, OV CD14 can still catch eggy with CD16 BD.... GL FXD! :dust:

*AFM...*Not much on this end, anxious, CD11. First donations begin on CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21.... Thanksgiving threw it off a little, but my OV days have been CD17, 18, and 21 and the average of the three is CD19. Watching my chart closely and willing to squeeze in more donations if they become avail.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Anyone wanna look at my chart for me and tell me what they think?

:)

mrsmm good luck waiting! remember to stay calm!

bean don't worry too much, remember to enjoy the process in the mean time


----------



## Bean66

Hey Buzzy - Thanks. I do like a worry. Had a look at your chart but I'm not very good. I could be a pre-Ov dip today. Fingers crossed for you.

MrsMM - Don't be anxious, say's me! Everything's in place, just go with it

AFM - No temp increase yet. Just hoping we haven't bd'd too much too soon, and left DH with not swimmers. SMEP went out the window when I started showing fertile signs. I haven't got much CM which I'm a little concerned about. Using the conceive though. Fingers crossed for a temp increase tomorrow.


----------



## lolalei3

Buzzymomma said:


> Anyone wanna look at my chart for me and tell me what they think?
> 
> Buzzy I hope you got your Bd on! O is definitely imminent with that temp dip and EWCM! use an opk! Gl catching that egg!:happydance:
> 
> Yep still stressing over O time here! :help: i just cant help but feel we'll miss it with me being away and not able to bd till cd16! :cry:


----------



## Bean66

Oh Lolalei, I'm sure you won't. It only takes one go. You probably won't ovulate until after then anyway. Have you gone away yet? If not bd before you go. The sperm can live for a few days so they could catch an early Ov. 

I know it's not easy but stressing won't help. :hugs:

Good luck Buzzy!!


----------



## MrsMM24

BUZZY, why is the circle white today? Try fixing that depending on the reason. Other than that, looks good, need another couple days of temps, in past looks like you had slow rise so I am thinking that CD14 is OV day. GL :dust:

BEAN, Hey Hun!!! CD12 looks like OV date. I say BD tonight, and CD13 morning to cover bases and then STOP to get safe implant (semen causes contractions) wait on the crosshairs. GL :dust:

LOLA, totally understand worry. I have been stalking your charts for a couple months, I think you are worrying yourself (not good for OV) because you have never OVd as early as CD16. 21, 29, the avg is 25 so I would say then, but if like the past on 21, you are still good. My advice, is :sex: morning before you leave, then again when you return and continue from then on out. You will have a great chance at this egg Hun! :dust:

*AFM...*Getting more anxious as I am looking at my chart form as it has in the past 2 cycles. Donations are right around the corner and I am ready! CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21.... Then enjoy my holiday eating, and worry about the DPO afterwards!! I have CD23 on standby.... Watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## 28329

Cd 9 and ewcm! Looks like I'll ovulate early too.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Because my husband woke me up at 6:20 and I took my temp then, instead of the usual 6:45... Don't know why 25 minutes mattered so much. I took my temp again (I just stayed in bed) at 6:45 and it was still 36.2... I always enter my temps on my phone and it automatically puts the time in there. I'll just change it I guess.


----------



## Bean66

Hey MrsMM - I didn't know that about sperm. Told DH we gotta bd in the morning. 6.30am!!! Yawn!! Hoping for a temp increase tomorrow.

Buzzy - looks like we'll be on the TWW together. Fingers crossed for us. I'm just hoping Ov is confirmed. Still can't believe I'm oving this early.

28329 - yay to EWCM. I had a big lack this cycle. Makes me a little nervous. Hope the egg doesn't keep you waiting too long. Dud you decide on anything new to try?


----------



## 28329

To be honest we're not trying anything new. Just the usual. It'll happen for us one day regardless of what we try. I'm cramping pretty bad now, cd 9 is far too early is it not? Confused!!


----------



## Bean66

Yeah it will!

Are you doing OPKs? Cd9 is possible you may Ov tomorrow or Saturday. Good luck!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Bean I can't believe I might have ov'd cd14 or 15 this month and cd17 last month... Guess the vitex/b6 is working! Hooray for us!
Glad we will have a buddy in each other!


----------



## 28329

Yes, I'm using opks. Done one when I noticed the ewcm, it was negative. Had a temp rise today. Hope I'm not ovulating because we haven't baby danced enough yet.


----------



## Bean66

I think my body is playing cruel tricks on me. No temp rise this morning. I have read it can take 24-48 hours for the progest to affect temp so maybe my shift will be tomorrow morning?

I'm out tonight and it'll be hard to drink nothing. Which means I'll have a TP spike tomorrow regardless. All so confusing. Bd'd this am but doubt DH had time to replenish his supply's in 12 hours. I need to learn to follow SMEP and not bd everyday.

28429 - don't think you've ovulated yet but get the plan going. Goodluck.


----------



## MrsMM24

BUZZY, if it is more than 15 minutes it typically makes a difference. You corrected it so that is fine. GL :dust:

BEAN, one more temp and you will be seeing crosshairs I bet! Yes, that is why they say to BD when trying to induce labor, something within semen (not the sperm) induced the contractions. Chart is still looking good despite hoping for a huge increase, it looks like you will get a coverline soon.:dust:

28329, I don't think that it will give you OV yet, it is too early, your body does seem to be gearing up however. 

Gotta keep in mind that coverline is determined by 7 temps, 6 higher than the 1st BEFORE the dip below a suspected coverline.

*AFM...*Well, for some reason, I don't have the anxiousness today... I have donations beginning early Monday morning! CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21 here we come!!! So far OV is holding off good, I am hoping that I OV on CD18/19 and don't need the standby delivery on CD23. I would be 1DPO on Thanksgiving day! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust: 

Any good plans for the weekend Lovely Ladies??


----------



## wantabby

hey ladies!!! sorry I have "disappeared" on you! I have been on vacation.. so I haven't had time to check in.. or temp ( I was in a room with MIL "girls trip") and I temp vag so there was no way to sneak it in:haha: so I really have no idea what my cycle has been doing?? I am supposed to be 11dpo today.. not many symptoms to speak of.. I haven't really been paying attention though.. :blush: 

how has everyone been?? I'm trying to read and catch up..


----------



## Buzzymomma

Awesome! Where did you go for vacation? Did you have fun?


Temp rise today! Definitely think I ov'd yesterday or the day before. 2-3 days sooner than last month, so I'm really pleased with my vitamins.


----------



## Bean66

Welcome back Wantabby. Hope you had a fun vacation. 

AFM - It appears my body played cruel trick on me. Fake O. No temp rise. Cervix and lower and firmer again so I must have tried and failed. Boooooo. Very frustrated but at least I haven't missed it. Back to the OPKs I think. I had had my doubts due to lack of EWCM but they were def +OPKs if I hadn't taken photos I'd have thought I'd been mistaken. Gonna keep bding!!

Hope you are all having a nice weekend.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Good luck bean!!
:dust:


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Buzzy!

Fingers crossed you caught that egg!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Thanks hun!

Going to Hawaii tomorrow night, so I'm hoping tomorrow morning I'll get my cross hairs on FF, because I don't want to bring my thermometer to Maui! 

Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Hey ladies. Cd 11 today and abundant ewcm. My opks are getting darker so won't be long. I think I'll ovulate cd 13 or 14. Hope everyone is well. Have great time buzzy. I'm so jealous.


----------



## lolalei3

Aww Bean that sucks, hope u catch it this time round!

Buzzy your going to Hawaii?? That's awesome i've always wanted to go there! Im about 4 hours out of Darwin Australia at the moment wish I was in Maui!!

28329 hope you catch that egg hon! Im on cd11 tomorrow (it's night here now) so were cycle buddies again! You would love were I am right now, reptiles and frogs everywhere! 

Wantabby that's so funny about the temping in the room with your in laws haha! Hope u had fun and fx u get your bfp soon!

Beauty where did you go?

Afm cd10 and very faint line on opk that I just did in my motel bathroom! Im in Katherine in Australias Northern Territory. Left Perth 5am this morning and after a 4hr plane ride followed by a 4hr drive in torrential rain were finally 
here! It's about 35 degrees C thunderstorms and almost 90% humidity! Ah kill me now! Na it's quite pretty and tropical, lots of mangoes and bats and lizards and frogs! It's the begining of what they call 'wet season' so this place is teeming with life.


----------



## Bean66

Very jealous Buzzy - have fun!

28329 - fingers crossed for O. Hope you catch that egg.

Thanks Lolalei. Feel quite bummed TBH. But at least I haven't missed it. I've been to Darwin. Really liked it. Wasn't that humid though, think we were there in march. We went to Vietnam in August that was very humid. It hits you like a wall. Not sure how you manage to work in it. Hope the work goes well and quickly for you.


----------



## 28329

Omg Lola I'm so jealous. Hubby is too. That's Ideal for him. He'd be chasing them reptiles like a fat kid chasing an ice cream truck! We'll have to make do with the reptiles we have and the one arachnid of course. Hope you have fun.


----------



## 28329

I just got my + opk. Yay! Will jump on hubby when he gets home.


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> I just got my + opk. Yay! Will jump on hubby when he gets home.

Wicked!! Have fun! Really hope you catch that egg this month. Everything crossed for you.


----------



## 28329

Thanks bean. Really hope we crack it this month too.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Good luck 28329!!
Bd lots! 

Got my crosshairs this morning so no thermometer to Maui! Yayy! I am goin to try not to post while I'm there but I probably will :haha: 
Talk to you all in a few days and :dust: for everyone!


----------



## 28329

Have fun buzzy. You're so lucky.


----------



## lolalei3

Yay for O 28329!! Get down to business! Now! Hehe! I saw a huge flock of bats going to roost at sunset tonight there were hundreds if not thousands of them! So cool! Also one of the teachers at the school we were at today had been bitten on the hand by a baby Black Whip Snake! She was ok her hand was pretty swollen but was still at work! They breed em tough out here!

Bean honny that sucks your cycle is messing with u so bad! Do you know what's going on yet? 

Buzzy sooo jelous!!


----------



## Bean66

Hey Lolalei - You getting used to the humidity? Cool bats! 

I have no idea what is going on. Def no temp increase. CM is creamy but cervix is pretty high and soft. Using Smiley OPKs at the mo which have the disadvantage that you can't see fade in. I have ordered more IC's and will pick up some normal ones tomorrow.

I'm guessing I tried to O and failed. Not sure why as I wasn't stressed. We had yesterday off but will be back at it tonight. I think it's very unlikely that I'll be able to conceive whilst my cycle is this messed up. So annoyed that I didn't stop BCP earlier.

How is everyone else?

So jealous Buzzy - Have fun!


----------



## MrsMM24

BUZZY, awesome you got those crosshairs before MAUI! No thermometer, enjoy! Chart is looking good, can't wait to hear about the trip and see a bfp when you return! :dust:

BEAN, it would have been very early OV, the body was probably gearing up, I think that a few more temps will indicate that you OVd on CD11 if you already OVd, but again, I think this is an impending OV so keep BDg! :dust:

28329, 2 more temps and you should be seeing some crosshairs!!! :dust:

LIAN, OV looks like it should be this weekend or as early as the end of the week. BD!!! :dust:

Hi :wave: BEAUTY, wherever you are!

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... CD16, OV is definitely approaching... Donationations Tomorrow morning, early!!! CD17, CD18, CD20, and CD23 here we come!!! My cervix has also begun to soften and move. CM is looking good. I was hoping not to OV until CD18/19 and so far so good so I won't complain if OV starts any time this week!! FXD! I have been on my green tea, grapefruit juice, vitamins, eating, and sleep. Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies.. well I may have a BFP.. IDK what to think.. I will re-test soon.. Here's a link if you want to see a pic.. I'm afraid it's a false line because it is so thin... :shrug:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/805457-do-you-think-need-your-opinion.html


----------



## Bean66

Wow - Def looks like a pink second line! Congrats. Have you got another test to check?

MrsMM - Yeah def don't think I O'd cd11. With the positive OPKs I was hoping I would O CD13 or 14 but it wasn't meant to be. You sound very prepared and organised. I really hope it's your month. Fingers crossed.


----------



## wantabby

I will buy one on the way home from work.. I had that one left over from last month.. and I was feeding my POAS addiction for fun and that turned up... humm.. I'm being cautious about being excited until I get another one.. It was just so thin.. eek


----------



## 28329

wantabby said:


> Hey ladies.. well I may have a BFP.. IDK what to think.. I will re-test soon.. Here's a link if you want to see a pic.. I'm afraid it's a false line because it is so thin... :shrug:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/805457-do-you-think-need-your-opinion.html

Looks like it could defo be the start of something. Eek, so exciting! Can't wait to see your next test.


----------



## MrsMM24

WANTABBY, that is a BFP!!! CONGRATS! I hope you were able to take another test and see more clearly.... 

BEAN, it is almost 90% of women have to have at least 6 temps after you stop AF (spotting included) in order to OV, the body has to prepare, so I know looking at your chart, that CD11 was the earliest you could OV. May have begun to gear up that day, because it looks like today you have a drop enough to indicate OV, BD:sex:!! :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... CD17, Another donation in about 2 hours! 2 down 3 to go!!! CD17, CD18, CD20, and CD23 here we come!!! CM is looking good still and softcups are working lovely! Hoping I OV tonight or tomorrow! FXD! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Bean66

I'm actually hoping today isn't O day as we didn't bd last night and in out this evening. Not had another +OPK. CM is still creamy but a tiny bit of EWCM mixed in. Hoping my body is preparing again. 

Wantabby - have you taken another test?

MrsMM - fingers crossed the little swimmers are having a rest in your tubes waiting for that egg to pop out tomorrow.


----------



## Beauty2

Oh my little love muffins!! I miss you ladies so much!!! :hugs: So sorry I've been MIA. Just been chaos and morning sickness (all day sickness) in my life. I'm currently 8 weeks as you know and had a scan on Friday (18th). Baby is healthy....thank God!!! Heart was beating very strong 171bpm. Of course, me being the worrier that I am my biggest fear was that I had a missed miscarriage. As you know, a missed miscarriage is when your baby has died but your body still thinks your pregnant so you have all the symptoms. Cruel thing for your body to do but Thank God it's not true in my case. I was SOOO excited when I saw the little heart beating so fast on the scan. Never thought I'd be so excited to see a "blob" with a tiny heart (Sorry, it really doesn't look like a baby yet). I have pics but it's hard to make out anything but the umbilical cord. Can't wait to be further along. Babe is actually measuring 3 days ahead of schedule so I guess I'm about 8 weeks and 4 days today. :mrgreen: 
A bunch of things is happening in these few months so I've been very busy. I'll try to catch up with you ladies properly. 

Good luck to every!!! Lots and lots of :dust:!

Oh, and Wantabby, defo looks positive!!! Test again!!! I'm so excited!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## wantabby

I re-tested. . it is posted in my link.. it's another thin pink line.. I wish it would get thicker n darker.. I will test again Thursday. . idk what to think??!?


----------



## 28329

Defo looks + to me wantabby. Is there a different test you can try?


----------



## 28329

Yay beauty. Glad you're back. Have missed you. Was thinking about you and your scan Friday. Glad all is well, so happy for you. I'm still trying to be your bump buddy but nothing happening yet. Trying really hard this cycle!!


----------



## Bean66

Congrats Wantabby. Was it a natural cycle? Do anything different?

Beauty - So nice to hear from you. So pleased the scan went well. A missed miscarriage must be a horrendous ordeal. Hope the MS passed.

MrsMM hope all is going well.

Lola - you serviving the heat.

AFM - my chart looks like I might have O'd but hoping not. We were meant to bd on CD15 but didn't. I dont think I have O yet. Slept badly on cd15 accounting for low temp on cd16 then had a few glasses if wine and a late night accounting for higher temp today. No sign of a +OPK which I presume I'll get before I O and CM is creamy. Going get back to bding tonight. We needed a rest and DH needed to replenish his supplies.


----------



## lolalei3

Wantabby huge congrats hon!!! :happydance: what did you do differently this cycle? What fertile days did you bd on?

Beauty!! Missed you! So glad everythings working out for you, so amazing you got to hear the heart beat! I'm thinking of getting a Doppler when I get my bfp!

Bean keep bd'ing hon I know you will O soon! Good luck! As for this heat it is a joke! Was about 36C today with 92% humidity!!! Like walking around in a fricken sauna!! 

28329 hoping you caught that eggy! Fx'd! Been seeing lots of bearded 
dragons out here, also green tree frogs and a few cane toads!

MrsM all sounds very promising hon, fx'd you'll catch your eggy!! 

Afm cd13 and opk had another very faint second line so really positive I will be home in time to bd cd16 pm! Missing Oh lots!!


----------



## Bean66

Lolalei - You are over half way through you're time away, you'll be back with hubby soon. I know the feeing though. I'm not good when we even have one night apart, which is weird really as we spent the first 6 years of our relationship miles away from each other and only saw each other EO weekend. 

Very excited as my OPk is getting darker don't think it's a positive positive yet but very close. What do you ladies think? Going to use a smiley later. Problem with OPKs is that I tend to drink too little. Not good for CM.
 



Attached Files:







CD18.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 28329

Very close bean! Hope you ovulate soon and catch that eggy. 

I'm so jealous Lolalei. I'm getting a bearded dragon in new year. 

Afm I'm 3 dpo today. Earliest ovulation for me thus far. Got off smep path but defo covered our bases. 7 days until I test.


----------



## Bean66

Did a smiley but O. Had only managed to hold pee for 2 hours. Will try again later.

Fingers crossed you caught that egg 28329. I love bearded dragons too.


----------



## 28329

We are getting a monitor lizard on Sunday. Gonna name him Monty.


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> We are getting a monitor lizard on Sunday. Gonna name him Monty.

You're going to be living in a zoo! How are the snakes? Colin and Sorry forgotten the other ones name.


----------



## MrsMM24

28329, that chart is looking good Hun! :dust:

BEAN, it looks like at the least you were gearing up for OV yesterday, which if at all possible you get to :sex: tonight, you will be fine as you have a few swimmers left from the last BD as well. That pic looks almost pos. :dust: https://www.justmommies.com/getting...g-pregnant/best-time-to-get-pregnant?page=0,1


LOLA, you will make it home Hun, that chart doesn't have a pattern yet to OV, don't stress though, because that will interfere with proper OV, your timing is fine. :dust:

BEAUTY, happy to see you again! Glad the scan went well.

Happy Thanksgiving to you all, even those not in the U.S.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... CD18, Ok, donations are tiring me and my chart doesn't indicate OV yet, so, next donation is CD20, and CD23!!! Could have missed the surge with the OPK as my CM is now creamy, but my temp hasn't dropped so I will assume I am still fertile. Hoping I OV tonight! FXD! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## 28329

Colin and kaa are fine thanks. Colin ate almost 2 weeks ago but has been refusing last couple days. Kaa bit hubby today but luckily was only a tiny bite and did no damage.


----------



## wantabby

I'm going to get blood work today. wish me luck! I will let you know the results.. I'm so nervous!! 

it was a natural cycle.. I was due to start 100mg Clomid, but it looks like I may not need it! :) I was more relaxed this cycle.. (if u look at my chart u will see I was a little careless..) and I will have to look at my chart for days of bd. . it should b on my chart....


----------



## Bean66

Good luck Wantabby.

Thanks for info mrsMM. And happy thanks giving to you too.

28329 - naughty kaa for biting. Eat Colin Eat you need to grow.

AFM - did another OPK and wasn't as dark as earlier. All very confusing. Either way gonna start bding again tonight.

Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## lolalei3

Wantabby I have everything crossed for your blood test but sure everything will be fine and your lil beany will be well :hugs:

Bean hunny I really hope your cycle sorts itself out and you O soon! :hugs:Keep testing and bd'ing cos as we know as soon as we give up it happens and we miss it! Also you need to update your journal!!

28329 Monty the Monitor! :haha: that is great! Hoping you caught that egg hon, any symptoms?

MrsM thanks for the advice I think I will make it! And I think you'll make it too and O before your last donation, I have everything crossed for you, let's both try not to stress about something that may not even happen! I know easier said than done!

Beauty I loved your post! Your so sweet! So so happy for you hon!

Tella! Where did you go??

Afm cd14 and got a tiny bit of white stretchy cm as it was ew mixed with the lotiony/creamy. Opks still negative but line getting slightly darker, feeling very frisky today so my body is telling me I need to bd but can't! Aghrrr!! 1 and a half days till home, I WILL make it even if I have to jump Oh in the airport carpark!! :haha: jk!


----------



## Bean66

I got my smiley!!! Yay!! Cd19 not bad. Only concern is that I don't have much EWCM but maybe I'll have more by tonight/tomorrow. Temp was off again this morning. Thanks to my very annoying cat who decided he wanted company at 4am. 

Lol - You'll definitely make it. No fret hun.

28329 - Yeah any symptoms yet or are you going to try not to SS?

MrsMM - You've got cross hairs? Do you think you've ovulated? Hope you caught that egg.

Tella - Where are you hiding?

So as I said got my smiley :happydance: We bd'd last night and will when DH gets home. Do you think it's too much to bd again tomorrow am and pm? Or do you think we should leave 24hours between and not do tomorrow am? We did have 3 nights off for DH to replenish supplies. Thanks ladies.


----------



## 28329

Me? Not symptom spot? Not possible. He he. Very mild cramps yesterday, same today. Got sensitive nips but that's it so far.


----------



## 28329

Glad you got your smiley bean. Really hope you catch that eggy. Good luck Hun.


----------



## lolalei3

Yay for Smiley face Beany!!! :happydance: I'm still not entirely convinced whether more is better but definately everyday just not sure about am and pm but it probably can't hurt as after the pm one you just do it next pm and that's still a good 12hrs, I know they say 24 but that's for a 'full load' we really at the end of the day just need 1!!! :winkwink:


----------



## wantabby

well..unfortunately my blood test came back neg.. :( and I took an hpt this a.m. and it was negative.. so I guess I had a chemical preg. . :cry: I go back Monday for more tests to see if he can figure out what has happened. I am having af cramps now, so I'm guessing she's on the way.. sigh.. I thought it was finally it. I guess I'm happy I was even able to get two pink lines. it gives me hope that we can actually get preg n have baby one day!! 

good luck to all you ladies!! it will happen soon!! :flower:


----------



## 28329

Oh wantabby. I'm so sorry Hun. Am thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

I'm so sorry Wantabby. Massive :hugs:. Thinking of you. You'll get your sticky bean soon.

We're all here if you need us.

:hugs:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Aloha from Maui ladies!!!

How's everyone been? 

Wantabby I'm so sorry that it didn't work out for you! :hugs: and :dust:

Bean Hoooorrraaayyyy smiley! Get to it woman!

Lola how's your trip? If you're home, how was it? :haha:

28329 you're in your tww now, eh? How's it going for you? Try not to spot too many symptoms :haha:


----------



## 28329

This tww is by far the easiest I've had since we started trying. Nothing much happening 

Christmas shopping today. We're going to toys r us I'm such a big kid, love toys r us!


----------



## Bean66

Not been to toys R us in years. Have fun. I've not done any Christmas shopping yet. Glad the TWW is going well 28329, I think not too many symptoms is a good sign.

Hi Buzzy, hope you're having a great time. Thanks. We're getting busy. Woke DH at 6.30am!! Fingers crossed I actually O this time.

Hope you all had a good thanksgiving.


----------



## lolalei3

Oh Wantabby honny I am so sorry, that must have been hard for you. But know we are all here for you through good times and bad, my thoughts and prayers are with you hon. Xxx


----------



## 28329

Didn't go toys r us today. Car isn't working. But we went into town and I got spoilt! I mean mega spoilt! My hubby is so lovely. Took my mind completely off my tww so if there's anything new I don't know about it. Lol.


----------



## Bean66

Being spoilt is nice. Glad you had a nice day.

So great that we all seem to have such loving and caring OH's.

So we bd'd last night and this morning, do we go again tonight or tomorrow morning? Or both?


----------



## Bean66

Duplicate post.


----------



## 28329

My chart dosent have when we baby danced on it but we went at it cd's 9, 10, twice on 11, 12 and 13. Ovulation was on cd 12 so decided to do it as much as possible during fertile period. I say do it as and when you want to Hun. It only takes 1 of his swimmers.


----------



## Beauty2

Oh Wantabby, I'm so sorry, hun :hugs: Don't give up, doll, I know it will happen soon! :hugs:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Well ladies, I've not been paying attention to anything during this tww, except something I absolutely can't ignore. I'm SO COLD!! 24-28 Celsius and I'm freezing!


----------



## Bean66

Hey buzzy. That's random and hopefully a good sign. Did you have a good vacation? Or are you still away?


----------



## lolalei3

I'M HOME!! and finally got to bd!! :wohoo:
Big temp dip this morning but did temp 2hrs earlier than usual cos of flight home, so prob did dip but not by that much! I made it! opks still neg and still have ewcm sooo don't really know whats gonna happen! might O tomorrow or in a few days which would be good as then will be able to get more bd in! only time will tell if we did make it tho! but feeling good! :thumbup:

Hope everyones well! 

Beauty you now have a little raspberry! :haha:


----------



## 28329

Glad you got home in time Lola. And I really hope you get preggo this cycle. Got everything crossed for you.


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi there ladies - I've been away for quite a while but wanted to check in. OH and I are officially on cycle 9 ttc. We've tried everything - soy, smep, mucinex, preseed, conceiveplus, etc. with no luck. The dr did a bunch of blood tests on me and everything was normal. OH had an SA and it was 'okay' - we need to increase his seminal fluid volume but as far as number of sperm, etc. it was great. She prescribed Clomid so we'll try that next cycle but really hoping for our BFP this cycle - due to ovulate late next week between the 1st and 5th of December.


----------



## Kindra

Wishing you lots of good luck and baby dust!!!!!


----------



## lolalei3

Gardenofedens welcome back, really hope everything works out for you this cycle, all the best for your sticky bean! :hugs:

Where is everyone? :shrug:

cd17 here and opk still neg, managed to bd yesterday am and pm and round 3 tonight!:haha:, still have ewcm and temps are staying down so just waiting for O but so glad i didn't miss it by being away i was so worried as you all know! thanks for being there guys don't know what i would've done without all your support! :flower:


----------



## 28329

gardenofedens said:


> Hi there ladies - I've been away for quite a while but wanted to check in. OH and I are officially on cycle 9 ttc. We've tried everything - soy, smep, mucinex, preseed, conceiveplus, etc. with no luck. The dr did a bunch of blood tests on me and everything was normal. OH had an SA and it was 'okay' - we need to increase his seminal fluid volume but as far as number of sperm, etc. it was great. She prescribed Clomid so we'll try that next cycle but really hoping for our BFP this cycle - due to ovulate late next week between the 1st and 5th of December.

I really hope clomid works for you and you get your Christmas bfp. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Bean66

Welcome back gardenofeden. Fingers crossed you get your BFP soon.

Good bding work Lolalei. You'll have lots of little swimmers waiting.

28329 - how's the symptom spotting going.

Wantabby - how are you hun. :hugs:

Where you at Tella?


----------



## 28329

I had a vivid dream at 5dpo, have sore boobs today. That's it so far. I see you had a temp spike bean. Looks like you're in your tww.


----------



## Bean66

Errrm ashamed to admit but my spike maybe partly to do with the amount of alcohol I drank last night. I wasn't quite as drunk at my DH who couldn't get out of bed until 2pm!

We saw very good friends we hardly ever see. We went to school with them. Started off good but we started in the pub at 4pm. It was never going to end well. Fun night though and they won't be like that once I'm pregnant and once we have our baby.

My friends baby was conceived on a night of jagger bombs so fingers crossed.

Hope you've all had a good weekend.

MrsMM - how are you hun?


----------



## wantabby

hey ladies! I am just waiting.. I haven't worried with temping or testing.. I didn't want to stress myself out. I have an appointment tomorrow morning at 9... so I will find out what is going on then! I will be sure to update y'all as soon as we figure it out!! I hope everyone is doing great!!! Good luck to those in the tww!! I hope this is it for you, and gl to those in the egg chase!


----------



## 28329

Bean, my daughter was conceived on a night of a lot of beer so you never know. Hope it's the case for you. Wishing youots of luck. 

Wantabby, I hope everything goes well for you. My thoughts are with you. 

Afm I'm 8dpo today, I know I'm not out yet but I have a gut feeling that witch will get me next week.


----------



## Bean66

Morning.

Wantabby - hope the doc helps get you answers.

27329 - PMA!! Fingers crossed for you hun. And thanks.

AFM - got my solid crosshairs! :happydance: but temps don't look that great. Even if don't get my BFP I wont my cycle at least to be normal with a decent temp shift for mire than 10 days.


----------



## 28329

Yay to crosshairs. Hope you've cracked it this cycle.


----------



## Tella

Hi ladies,

Sorry for going MIA but im a very relaxed about TTC the next 2 months, if anything im gonna enjoy the rest of the year and not be stressed out about TTC. Everyone is in a happy, party mood and Im gonna be too :lol: Not temping, no OPK's nothing, and I must say it feels GREAT!!!!!!!!!!! BD is fun again, and also because I was away from home for a week, DH is super naughty and we had LOADS of fun this weekend, its like we dating again :haha: think im gonna go away for a week more often :lol:

Im also not on BnB much either, will only check in on Monday mornings to see whats happened and hopefully wish everyone on their BFP's this cycle.

I did take soy this cycle but only to help with my O, next cycle im not taking anything untill I see my FS in Jan.

Good luck to all the girls waiting to O, have fun BDing!!!! To the ones that are in their 2ww, keep faith you might just be preggers :D

:dust: :dust: :dust: 
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Tella. Nice to hear from you. Enjoy some relaxed fun times.


----------



## MrsMM24

Hope everyone that celebrated Thanksgiving had an awesome one!

Sorry for being MIA, busy cooking, working, and sleeping!

LOLA, I told you you would make it back!!! YAY! I see by your chart you have been taking advantage of SMEP!!! :sex: :haha: Looks like CHs tomorrow! :dust:

BEAN, YAY! a true smiley! And that chart is looking FAB!!! :dust:

28329, I was going to say I could see your BD, but chart looking good, I read further and you posted BD, I would say, chart is looking great then!!! :dust:

WANTABBY, so sorry :hugs: I hope your next cycle will be that sticky bean BFP! :dust:

BUZZY, I can't wait till you are back here and test!!! :dust: Enjoy the vacay!

GARDEN :wave: welcome back here! GL!:dust:

TELLA, nice to see you drop in! Enjoy the relaxed approached, I swear if DW and I were able, I would try to relax.... :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 6DPO (FF changed 1 day today), I had a doc appt today. Not much info, no bloodwork because I am TTC and only 6DPO and I could possibly be implanting, but made an appt for 3 weeks from now as my cycles have been crazy since July MC. So we shall see. I am not going to temp past 8DPO so 2 days is it (temp declining now) and I don't know if I am going to SS unless it is something like nausea and super sore bbs (none as of now.) Last night I had to sleep with the fan as I was sooo hot! And on Friday, I slept for like 17 hours, Saturday I slept for about 12hours. I am having some weird cramping today so my nerves are bad. As well, last night, by brother, announced that they are pregnant, again, my nephew turns 1 tomorrow. I of course was and am happy but was soooo like man, when am I going to be blessed again.... However LIKEAUSTRALIA got her BFP so I am so very happy and concetrating on that. Well:shrug:...watching my chart closely.... :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Bean66

Hey MrsMM welcome back. Hope you had a good thanksgiving. Fingers crossed you caught that egg and it'll be your turn again. Come on Christmas BFP!


----------



## Beauty2

Hey ladies!!!

I hope you all are doing well today. Time to check up! :) 

28329 - Ooh, I so hope this is your month! Good luck!! No worries, I will wait 9 months for you :winkwink: FXD!!!

Bean - you are so funny! you always mess up your charts with drinking :rofl: nothing wrong with that. I'm so craving wine right now....I know, I'm so bad! Haven't had a sip, though. I'm glad you got crosshairs!! YAY!!!! :happydance: I hope you caught that eggy. My 5 yr old daughter was conceived on vodka :rofl: I hope the alcohol helped :winkwink: FXD!!!! 

Lolalei - I'm glad you made it home in time and I hope you had a great trip! I hope you catch that eggy! Good luck this cycle!!! FXD!

Gardenofedens - welcome back!! I hope Clomid works for you and you get that bfp!!!! FXD!!!!! 

Wantabby - I hope the doc has answers for you! Good luck!!! 

Tella - I hope the relaxation approach works for you this cycle. It's good to take a step back. And it's wonderful that your relationship is restored, romantic, and fun! I'm so happy for you! FXD you get that bfp while in paradise :winkwink: !!!!

MrsMM24 - I hope you get a nice bfp at the doc!! Congratulations on being an Aunt...again! I'm happy for your bro! And very very soon it will be your turn!! FXD for ya, doll!!!! 

AFM - MS is a little hard to shake. I only feel better if I eat but it's gotta be the right thing such as, crackers, bread, pasta, etc. Something that sticks to me. Saturday I was really sick. Felt like vomitting all day and I was going through the motions but nothing! Ugh! I wish I would just throw up already. Sorry TMI! Anyhoo, I'm not sure if it's getting better or worse. I feel so bad because I can't stand to take my prenatals anymore. I get so sick. I'm going to the store to get some gummies instead. I even found that my daughter's vitamins have folic acid in them and those don't make me sick so; if push comes to shove.... 

I hope you all get your bfp's very soon!! My fingers are still firmly crossed for you all!!!! Good luck and LOTS AND LOTS of baby :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: !!!!


----------



## Beauty2

By the way....I'm an Olive....YAY!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Small milestone, I know :winkwink:


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Beauty. I know and I've not been drinking much. None midweek but when I slip I really slip! Oops! Must do better.

Sorry about the MS. Lots of ginger and a patient of mine who had hyperemesis (major vomiting) although she did spend time in hospital did find some relief from travel sickness bands and acupuncture. I hate the feeling of nausea. Hope it passes soon.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Hello ladies! I'm back home in Canada now... Really glad the plane ride is over as lovely daughter mad me stand up and rock her back and forth for the last THREE HOURS of the flight!! relieved is an understatement haha!
So I believe I'm 11 DPO today... Which means if my luteal phase is the same as last month AF will come tomorrow. So I think I will take my temp tomorrow morn and if above cover line I'll take an hpt :)
How's everyone?


----------



## Bean66

Hey Buzzy - welcome back. Hope you had a fantastic time. 3 hours - that would have killed me.

Fingers crossed the witch doesn't show. Good luck hun!


----------



## lolalei3

Bean you've definitely covered it with bding this month hon, yay to crosshairs and tww! i need to hurry up and join you!!

Buzzy good luck testing! lots of :dust:

MrsM yep you were right, still haven't O'd so i feel a little silly for worrying so much! fx'd your temps stay up!!

Beauty awwww an olive! can't believe your 9wks already hon thats great news!! :hugs:

28329 how are all the animals? is the new snake Kaa i think it was feeding yet? hoping your temps stay up too for your bfp!

Tella all the best hon! wish i had your willpower! enjoy the festive season!


afm cd19 opks getting darker, gradually! 4th day of bding so definately gonna get enough in but i've definately learned more is not always better, seeing lots of girls get theirs with one time or smep etc, just that im so scared of missing even one day and Oh's swimmers are fine (as far as we know anyway) so really hoping we do it this cycle before the sex starts to get monotonous!


----------



## 28329

Snake did eat but he's refused since. It's been 16 days since he last ate. We have an 18 month old monitor lizard called huggy now. He's so lazy and loves his cuddles. My symptoms are non existent. Had sore boobs but they're fine now. Got dull achey cramps now but not anything very noticeable. Testing tomorrow but not very hopeful.


----------



## MrsMM24

BEAN, my FXD tightly for my turn... :dust:

BEAUTY, it's going to be great being an aunt again, my bro and I are bffs (next to DW) and I am extremly close with SIL which is crazy. So I am just so happy they get this opportunity, I hope it is a girl. Sounds weird, but my bro would be an awesome dad to a little girl! As he is to his son.

BUZZY, GL, I hope you see a BFP!! :dust:

LOLA, OV is near Hun, I see it! Keep BDg :dust:

*AFM...*PLEASE stalk my chart.... 7DPO, the worst night of sleep. I was so hot, DW woke me because I was sweating and said I could turn fan on me. Twinges galore as well... I soooo hope this is some sign of a BFP. Tomorrow is last day of temping, I am not going to temp past 8DPO. Going to do all I can NOT to SS unless it is something like nausea and super sore bbs (none as of now.) I hope I am blessed to join my brother this month with a BFP. Well:shrug:...watching my chart closely.... :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## 28329

My corn snake just died. wasn't eating cos he was poorly. Demanding an explanation from pet shop tomorrow.


----------



## Bean66

Oh 28329 - I'm so sorry. Poor Colin. Definitely speak to the pet shop.


----------



## wantabby

well I went to the doctor Monday, and they say it was a chemical.. :cry: so I am currently on provera to bring on af. the good news is that he said as soon as she comes I can start my clomid and get to ttc'ing again!! he also said you are more fertile for 6 months after a MC... so hopefully I will be back on the egg chase next week!! I hope all you ladies are doing lovely!! :flower:


----------



## Bean66

Sorry about the chemical wantabby. :hugs: I've heard it increases fertility too. Fingers crossed you get your sticky bean soon. 

AFM - no symptoms. Taking it as a good sign. TBH I'm just hoping for a normal luteal phase.


----------



## Beauty2

wantabby said:


> well I went to the doctor Monday, and they say it was a chemical.. :cry: so I am currently on provera to bring on af. the good news is that he said as soon as she comes I can start my clomid and get to ttc'ing again!! he also said you are more fertile for 6 months after a MC... so hopefully I will be back on the egg chase next week!! I hope all you ladies are doing lovely!! :flower:

Oh, I'm so sorry, Wantabby :hugs: I hope your are very fertile and you get a sticky bean very soon!!! Lots of :hugs: and baby :dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

28329, so sorry to hear about COLIN :hugs:

WANTABBY, I am so sorry for your loss! :hugs: I hope all goes well and you are back into the chase soon Hun!

BEAN, that chart is still looking good Girl! Why is the circle white for 2DPO?? :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 8DPO, I felt so cold last night, but DW said I felt hot, temp doesn't suggest I was cold. Last day I am tracking temp, don't care to see the numbers drop. No SS to report really. Not sure why, but feeling like I am out.... Well...:shrug: :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Buzzymomma

MrsMM I had the same thing happen to me... Felt really cold, but I wasn't cold at all! Try not to stress too much about the numbers :dust:

Bean sometimes no symptoms is the best sign! Good luck with your tww hun :hug:

Wantabby so sorry to hear about your chemical. Hope AF comes for you soon and you can hop back on the TTC wagon! :dust:

28329 definitely go back to the pet store and complain!!! I would be livid if my pet died... And you hadn't had him very long either!! Good luck!

Lola best of luck! I hope you ovulate tomorrow! Remember to have fun bding... Monotony in the bedroom sucks! Maybe try to spice it up a bit today ;)

As for me.... I got too nervous to test yesterday :haha: My temp was above cover line and was even higher than my temps when I got my cross hairs. Buuut I just couldn't bring myself to do it... Way too nervous!
I'm either 1 day late for AF or she'll come tomorrow. Having some cramps, but my insides are terribly upset with me from traveling so I'm thinking that it's not those kinda cramps, but I don't know. And I only feel them when I'm laying on my side. 
No test today either... I've got a cup of pee in the bathroom but I can't bring myself to do it :haha: Hubby says if I'm this nervous just wait to see if the witch comes... Think I might have to!

How's everyone else?


----------



## wantabby

thanks for the support ladies!! I'm doing ok.. it hits me sometimes. . like I could be preg right now, but I'm not.. ehh.. it will get better! I have an increased desire for a baby now that I know I can get preg! ! I'm on day 3 of my provera and I'm taking it for 5 days, so hopefully :witch: will be here soon!! 

gl to those testing soon & in the tww!!


----------



## 28329

I've had a significant temp drop today. I'm 11dpo. If it goes back up tomorrow I'll start to get excited.


----------



## Bean66

Looking good 28329. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Bean66

Buzzy - did you test? Good luck

MrsMM - I had a very late night and a little to drink. Naughty I know. My temps don't look that good but not sure how accurate they are. Waking at funny times. Doesn't look promising though. 

How are you doing? You stopped temping now? Think it's a great idea. Fingers crossed for you hun.


----------



## lolalei3

28329 fx'd for implantation dip! and that this will be your month! :flower: 

Bean chart is looking good hon!

Wantabby sorry to hear, all the best for this cycle! :hugs:

MrsM good idea about stopping temping it does create undue stress, i may do that too! and you are not out yet! your bfp is just around the corner! :hugs:

Buzzy have everything crossed for you hon!!
:dust:


afm second day of positive opks, fx'd for temp rise to confirm O tomorrow! Bd every day again so hope it pays off, if not had fun :blush:

As im an opk freak i ran out of internet cheapies so had to go to the pharmacy and pay $30 for 7!! so just in case no bfp this month i've ordered more online from Ebay, got 50 for $20! :happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

BUZZY, no stress is what I am going for. I'm going to try anyway.... Did you test? If you remember, I was super nervous last cycle to test.... hang in there! :dust:

WANTABBY, I'm glad you are ok, I think that I felt the same way, I wanted the baby more after my MC, wanting what I couldn't have yet.... :hugs: I know you will be better soon and back to TTC....

28329, FXD for that increase, looks possible! :dust:

BEAN, well, without that temp, the chart is still looking good girl! If waking at funny times, make sure to use the adjuster to get true temp as long as you slept 3.5 hours or more. :dust:

Oh LOLA, I sure hope my BFP is around the corner.... I think you are right, you likely OVd, I think it was the 29th though, we shall see.... :dust:

*AFM...*You are welcome to stalk my chart, but I am trying NOT to SS and yesterday was the last temp I am going to take in the TWW&#8230; I plan to just hang in, concentrate on the holidays, work, and making sure to motivate my testing threads through to their :bfp:s unless there is some major symptom....:paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Bean66

Lola - fingers crossed for temp rise.

MrsMM - thanks. Problem is I'm not really managing the 3/4hours. Waking up at 4.30/5 so taking temp then and when I wake at 6.20. Adjusting but still think it's having an affect. Very restless at the moment. I'm just hoping my LP is at least 10days.

Fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## MrsMM24

BEAN, when you wake at 430/5, were you sleep by 1? If so, use that temp and then the adjuster. GL....


----------



## Beauty2

Hey ladies,

I hope you all are doing well. 

*28329 *&#8211; Ooh, I&#8217;m hoping those temps go back up tomorrow. So sorry to hear about your snake. That sucks! I hope the pet shop has some answers for you. Good luck in the 2WW, doll!!! Fingers crossed!!!! 

*Wantabby *&#8211; I hope AF comes soon! :hugs:

*Lola *&#8211; I hope you Ov very soon! 

*MrsMM *&#8211; good luck in 2WW! 

*Buzzy *&#8211; FX for you!!! 

*Bean *- hoping your chart stays on track. Good luck!! 

*AFM *&#8211; still having MS (or all day sickness). I&#8217;m going to be about 400 pounds this pregnancy because the only cure for my MS is eating. Once I finish a meal the nausea comes back. I can&#8217;t win for losing! I don&#8217;t really eat much but I&#8217;ve been snacking more just to make myself feel better. Trying to calorie count so I don&#8217;t gain too much. So far I&#8217;ve lost 3lbs. :wohoo: TMI &#8211; Also, I feel like my va-jay-jay has been kicked 50 times. :shrug: The bones hurt so bad! I guess everything is stretching. Bad thing is I&#8217;m starting to show. I&#8217;ll be 10 weeks tomorrow and I&#8217;m starting to show already!! Ugh! They say you show quicker with your second child. I think I&#8217;m really bloated and my uterus is starting to push everything upwards. I have another appointment scheduled for next Thursday. 

Good luck to all you ladies!!!! Fingers tightly crossed!!!!


----------



## Bean66

Sorry you still have MS Beauty - Did you try the travel sickness bands?

Thanks MrsMM, that's what I'm doing but still not convinced it's accurate but it's the best I can do.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Well ladies... Got the courage to test today because AF is officially missing aannndd...






:bfp: !!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v252/xXbLueyXx/02efa027.jpg

:happydance:


----------



## Bean66

OMG!!! Congratulation Buzzy!! So happy for you! :happydance:

Happy and Healthy 9 months!


----------



## Bean66

And it's such a pretty BFP. No missing that one!


----------



## Bean66

Where you hiding you ovulation chart?


----------



## Beauty2

OMG, Buzzy!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :yipee: :yipee: :happydance: :happydance: I'm so happy for you!!!! YAY!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Buzzymomma

THANKS LADIES! :happydance: !!

Hubby was like "... are you sure? That second line isn't as dark as the first one! Are you super sure?!"

Sorry bean I'll grab my chart for you haha
My Ovulation Chart There we go!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks. I'd forgotten you hadn't temped much in the LP. I wonder if your temps have gone up more. So happy for you. You give me hope that I can get my BFP!


----------



## 28329

Huge congrats buzzy. So happy for you. Beautiful bfp. Yay.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Yeah Bean I didn't want to take thermometer to Hawaii... Didn't want to be stressed during vacation! I will take my temp tomorrow morning for you! haha

Thanks 28329! Hope you get your BFP this cycle too.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Yeah Bean I didn't want to take thermometer to Hawaii... Didn't want to be stressed during vacation! I will take my temp tomorrow morning for you! haha

Thanks 28329! Hope you get your BFP this cycle too.


----------



## Bean66

He he! Thanks :flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

:happydance: CONGRATS BUZZY!!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!! :bfp:

I just knew it, I kept telling you!!!

DH is in shock, that is soooo cute!!! "Yes DH, this time, we are not looking for the dark lines to be sure. This is it! They will get darker!!"


----------



## Buzzymomma

Haha yes you told me!
Thank you! I thought it was rather cute... "are you sure you're sure?!?" haha :haha:


----------



## wantabby

yayyyyy buzzy!!!!! big congratulations!!! h&h 9 months!! :happydance:


----------



## Bean66

Hey all.

MrsMM - question. So woke at 4.15 so took temp, it was 36.62. Managed to sleep again but woke at 6.10 tamped again and it was 36.58. Usually take temp at 6.20.

Now do I adjust temps or not? Adjusting the 4.15 temp makes it very high 36.85.

Thanks!


----------



## lolalei3

Oh Buzzy!!! thats wonderful news hon!! :happydance: :happydance:you must be so excited! :dance: a happy and healthy 9months to you!! :hugs:


afm 3rd day of very dark +opks! all darker than the control! and no temp spike? don't know what is going on, have had ewcm and O pains since cd14!!! is eggy just having problems getting out of the starting gate do you think? :dohh:

please stalk my chart!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies, hope you are all well today, heading into the weekend.

BEAN, yes, I would adjust the 4:14 temp to the 6:20 temp. It is ok if it is high. You did not sleep long enough to use or adjust the 6:10 temp. Your chart is looking good, temps will increase and decrease (all above cover) during your LP.

LOLA, I would relax a little Hun, I think that the Ferning and the OPK, yesterday is tell-tale that OV occurred yesterday. Make sure that you are 100% that it is darker than the control. I think your chart will show a shift for OV yesterday with temp and CM. Stress will effect OV so you want to relax.


*AFM...*You are welcome to stalk my chart, not much to report about myself ladies&#8230; No temping after DPO/SS zone for me! Strictly motivational for my testing threads through to their :bfp:s :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Bean my temp was 36.7 this morning! Highest it's been this "cycle" (I guess?)


----------



## Bean66

Thanks buzzy! Def gives me hope!

Thanks MrMM. You are a star. 

Lola - I'm not sure. Maybe you are trying. Hope you get your temp rise tomorrow.


----------



## 28329

Temp didn't go back up today. Stayed same as yesterday I tested for some unknown reason..........evap! Yuk.


----------



## Bean66

Sorry about the evap 28328. :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Boyfriends tweak if my evap. No colour at all. Gutted. 

https://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z339/28329/78c94303.jpg


----------



## Bean66

Are you sure that's an Evap? You're not out yet Hun. Not sure I trust ICs.


----------



## Buzzymomma

That looks like a FRER to me, just out of the casing.

Sorry about the evap :( I can't see any pink in the line either


----------



## Bean66

Ah yeah you're right Buzzy. On my mobile so small pick.

How you feeling Buzzy? Many symptoms yet?


----------



## Buzzymomma

Very minimal symptoms!

Basically just that I'm really cold all the time, I'm super tired, and I'm having a little cramping here and there.

Oh, and I had eggs for breakfast this morning but I could only eat the yolks... The whites made me wanna barf :sick: :haha:


----------



## 28329

Thank you ladies. Is a frer. It came up after 9 minutes but has no colour at all. Its frustrating cos it was convincing.


----------



## lolalei3

28329 never had an evap but it must suck, still theres a chance you could be pg, just give it a few more days and test again, gl hon!!

MrsM am 100% sure they are positive as i even went out and bought the expensive opks as i ran out of my internet cheapies, all were pos with control line even paling in comparison the test line was so dark!!

cd23 and the 4TH day of +opks!!!??? we didn't bd last night as i fell asleep, but will today, this is very strange, fx'd temp goes up tomorrow! as i leave to go away AGAIN for a week v early morning on cd25!! :dohh: trying not to stress but easier said than done! :haha:


----------



## 28329

I sure hope you ovulate very soon Lola. Really wanting you to get preggo! 

My temperature has gone back up. If it stays up tomorrow I'll test again. Going to get some good 10 miu tests today. Wish me luck!


----------



## Bean66

Looks good 28329. Good luck!


----------



## lolalei3

28329 sending you lots an lots of baby dust!!
:dust::dust:

ok so opk's are now negative when i tested this pm after 3 and a half days of + which is better than no + so wont complain! so with a bit of luck temp spike tomorrow and i'll finally be on my tww! cd24 today...


----------



## wantabby

I took my last Provera pill yesterday, today I have had some bad af cramps, so hopefully :witch: will be here soon so we can get to baby making!!! 

So sorry for the evap 28329!! They are so aggravating!!! but yout temp went up.. hopefully this is a good sign for you!! :dust:

GL bean!! FX'd for you!! :dust: :dust:

lolalei3 it looks like you have your BD covered!! Gl in the 2ww!! :dust:


----------



## lolalei3

Wantabby your still in the running for your bfp don't loose hope now hon until the witch comes! :flower:

Big temp spike today so feel i have def O'd. faked a couple of temps for the next 2 days on ff and got crosshairs and O for cd21! makes a lot of sense it was on second day of +opks as that was the darkest and from there they got lighter so prob just a long surge! were covered for bd sooo now 3dpo and in tww! :happydance: now i can go on my trip tomorrow knowing we have done all we can for this cycle! :wohoo:

How is everyone? very quiet on here again :shrug:


----------



## Bean66

Hey Lolalei, it's the weekend. Always goes quiet. Looked at your chart, a little confused why it gives you xhairs at cd21, looks like it might be cd23? As for 4 days of +'s another bb buddy had 4 +'s too then went on to have a BFP.

AFM - still no AF so very happy. Looks like I'm going to at least have a normal LP. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## 28329

Bfn today. Not very hopefull now.


----------



## Bean66

:hugs: 28329. Very sorry to hear that. Hopefully just being shy. Your temps ate still above coverline so fingers crossed. :hugs:


----------



## lolalei3

28329 sorry about your bfn hon :hugs: just remember you could just be getting a late +pg test!! Hang out with your animals that always makes me feel better! :flower: Did you talk to the pet shop about what happened to Colin? did they refund you?

Bean Yay for normal LP!! :happydance::happydance: hopefully this is saying you will get your bfp!! 

Not too sure why i got crosshairs for cd21 but oh well atleast i have O'd and got in a lot of bd!!! :happydance:

Praying for all of our bfps!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Bean66

I think I spoke too soon. Think the witch is on her way. Tiny spot of blood in cm after bding earlier today and got sore boobies, crampy. :cry: I really hope not.


----------



## lolalei3

Bean don't loose hope yet hon, your charts looking good temps are still up, could have been implantation fx'd! Lots of baby dust!!

Well on my way down south, 3 and a half hr drive to get there, had to wake up v early today! So glad this will be a short trip, back by lunchtime Friday! Hope everyone has a good week! Gl everyone! Xx


----------



## wantabby

Still no AF... I wish she'd hurry up!! Did she show Bean??


----------



## Bean66

Hey girls. 

No witch yet but temp has dropped a bit so guessing she'll be here later today or tomorrow. 

Sorry you're still waiting Wantabby.

Lolalei, hope your trip passes quickly.


----------



## Bean66

Hey 28329 - your temps are still up. Got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Bean66

Where is everybody today?

Feeling a bit down today. Presume PMS. On the verge of crying at everything which isn't really like me at all. Trying to think positively but pretty sure I'm out. I know I should be happier about the longer LP but still sad. I some how manage to get my hopes up every month. Just want to get in bed and hide under the covers. 

Sorry to whinge to you ladies but need to tell someone how I'm feeling. 

Hope you are all having better days than me. If not :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Aww bean :hugs: I feel for you. Keep your chin up. You're defo not out


----------



## MrsMM24

BEAN, I am here, just hanging around BnB today... I hope AF stays away, chart still looking good, your temps are still above coverline! :dust:

LOLA, I hope that you have confirmed OV soon for CD23! :dust:

WANTABBY, hang in Hun, no :af: is a good sign! :dust:

28329, same with you, no :af: is a good sign!! :dust:

*AFM...*Busy, tiring weekend for me, and AF has come a little earlier than normal(after MC) so I am a little down (total meltdown to DW yesterday!), but hanging in. As I mentioned, because we cannot do this the traditional way, I likely will not be testing until Jan/Feb.. :sad1: But I am here for my testing threads!! Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on each thread)Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Bean66

Thanks 28329 :hugs:

Oh MrsMM so sorry the witch got you. :hugs: I know it's hard you're time will come. As my DH pointed out to cheer me up at least I can eat and drink what I like over christmas/new year. 

:dust: to us all.


----------



## 28329

Ladies, I maybe putting ttc on hold. My boyfriend proposed to me and we've a wedding to save for!!

So sorry about the witch MrsMM. :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Well that's put a smile back on my face!! Congratulations 28329! So very happy for you.

How did he ask? So exciting. Enjoy this special time. I enjoyed planning our wedding and our wedding day so much, best time ever. Although I don't recommend planning it in 6 weeks like I did. 

Woooo Hooooo! Cheers to that! :happydance:


----------



## 28329

We will get married on 16th April. 4 months! He just looked into my eyes and asked. Simple but lovely. He's paid for my ring which we'll get tomorrow. Although. Any baby making won't go on hold completley, will just be more relaxed. I'm so happy!!


----------



## Bean66

It's perfect. I think that's the best way of asking. My DH asked me whilst I was lying in bed after a bath and a towel wrapped around my head. 

April will be lovely and 4 months is plenty of time. Do you know what you want to do yet? We got married in March. Spring is a lovely time to get married. 

Have you seen the ring?

So not a girly girl (got married in bluey grey) but love weddings. Gonna annoy you with lots of questions.

Now go and enjoy this special time!


----------



## 28329

I've seen the ring. Is a beautiful white gold diamond ring. 

My dress: https://www.ecrater.co.uk/p/10450484/strapless-a-line-black-satin-white

My ring: https://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/d/9028943/9ct+white+gold+1/2+carat+diamond+cluster+ring/


----------



## 28329

Ask any questions you want. I'm so excited!


----------



## Bean66

So am I! 

Both are beautiful. Love the back of the dress.

Do you want a big wedding? We both have small families so ha a small wedding. Only 12 of us during the day then about 80 in the evening. Kept it simple. But fun.

Did you know he was going to ask?


----------



## 28329

I had no clue, was a complete surprise. It will just be small and elegant. Other halves brother in law is part of a fantastic band, friend is a photographer and another friend owns a limo company so they're free!


----------



## Bean66

Fab. You're gonna have such a fantastic day.

Enjoy the planning!

Now go have a glass of bubbly!


----------



## wantabby

ohhh 28329 congratulations on the :wedding:!!!! so awesome!! I love the dress and ring! absolutely beautiful!!

so sorry you are feeling down!! It will get better! darn those pesky hormones!!:flower: 

afm. . still waiting I took my temp today n it is still above the cover line :shrug: my boobs are hurting so bad.. I also am having ewcm mixed with creamy. . so I don't know what is going on?!?!? if I don't start tomm I may get a test. .I just don't know what to think???


----------



## Bean66

Wantabby , were they definite about the chemical? I have heard that 10% of D&Cs done were actually viable. 

Fingers crossed for you. Maybe your little bean clung in there.


----------



## wantabby

they drew blood work n said It was neg on Wednesday Nov the 23rd so he made me come back that Monday the 28th n he did a pee test n it was negative, so he gave me the provera n I started it that day. I haven't tested since..


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats on your proposal 28329! I was married in June and it was the best day of my life! So much fun!!

Good luck to everyone.

Afm - I'm scheduled for an ultrasound next Tuesday to check out my ovaries, uterus, etc. I finally ovulated yesterday I think, still waiting for temps to confirm. If so, I'm scheduled for a progesterone test next Sunday at 7dpo. And if this cycle isn't the lucky one, I'm scheduled to start Clomid next cycle. Anyone else used Clomid? I'm thinking about also trying EPO since I have little to no ewcm but not sure how the two will work together. Any ideas?


----------



## Bean66

wantabby said:


> they drew blood work n said It was neg on Wednesday Nov the 23rd so he made me come back that Monday the 28th n he did a pee test n it was negative, so he gave me the provera n I started it that day. I haven't tested since..

Hey Want. How long after your missed period was that or dpo?

Gardenofedens - no idea about EPO and clomid together. Grapefruit juice (pure, not from concentrate is good too). Tella might know.


----------



## Tella

Bean > I longer LP is great girl!!! And who know it might just be your little bean causing it :) fx'd that it is! That is exactly the same why I'm approaching Dec, enjoy it and then can worry about TTC again in the new year.

28329 > HUGE CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love the dress, it is very different and OMW the ring is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!! We also got married in April but the 24th. Also only started planning it in January really, even though we were engaged for 14months. But hey, your temps are still above your coverline, when you gonna test?

MrsMM > :hugs: soooo sorry the witch got you! I think you need a break as well, this year has been a hard one on a lot of us and a good rest is well deserved.

Wantabby > So sorry this is all so confusing to you. Maybe the pee test was faulty and the bloods where just to early? Fx'd for you girl! :hugs:

Gardenofedens > you can take it together no problem, I took it but it didn&#8217;t do much for me. But just remember you must stop taking them on the day of O as it has a neg impact after O.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Tella.

I have a small confession and have been using a small amount of natural progesterone. Didn't think it'd do much but I think that might be why no AF yet.

Did an IC this am as temp increased a little but stark white BFN.


----------



## lolalei3

28329 huge congrats on the engagement hon!!!!! We definitely need some good news on here right now!! Something to take your mind away from ttc!!

Bean great news for your LP, even if you were taking progesterone! You were right about my chart, O was cd23 not 21!

Tella great to see your doing well, the relaxed approach is obviously working for you!

Gardenofedens all the best for this cycle hon!

Wantabby have you tested again?

Well again I should have listened to you ladies instead of going by ff! It confirmed O for cd23 not 21 after I put in today's temp! Have learnt my lesson not to fake temps for coming days!! Still away from home but at least this time I know I've done all I can and it's making the tww go just that bit faster! Symptoms are the same as every other cycle so mean nothing! The usual sore bbs, tired, creamy cm, twinges... I wish there was a way of knowing what's going on in there!! The uncertanty of ttc is the worst! 
Dust to all!! 
Sorry if I missed anyone am on my phone so bit challenging!


----------



## Bean66

Yay to O Lolalei - and great bding! Fingers crossed for you hun. Hope the TWW goes quickly.


----------



## 28329

My temp dropped this morning. Expecting the witch but nothing yet. I'll maybe test tomorrow if she doesn't turn up by then.


----------



## Bean66

Still above coverline though hun. And you're engaged!!! How does that feel today? Once you have your ring you wont be able to stop looking at it.

Feeling crampy, think the witch is being shy but on here way. Maybe the progesterone cream is stopping her arriving?


----------



## gardenofedens

Bean66 said:


> Gardenofedens - no idea about EPO and clomid together. Grapefruit juice (pure, not from concentrate is good too). Tella might know.

Thanks everyone for the comments about EPO and Clomid. I'll definitely stop taking EPO when O arrives but hopefully it will increase my CM. I tried Grapefruit juice and omg, it was the nastiest juice I've ever had. I couldn't manage more than a few sips for a few days and then threw out the rest. It was awful. And I never did see an increase but hopefully EPO will change that!

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Beauty2

28329 said:


> Ladies, I maybe putting ttc on hold. My boyfriend proposed to me and we've a wedding to save for!!
> 
> So sorry about the witch MrsMM. :hugs:

CONGRATULATIONS, 28329!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank is wonderful news!!!!! Enjoy your planning!!!! YAY!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Bean66

Is it weird that I developed quite a liking for grapefruit juice?


----------



## 28329

Bean66 said:


> Still above coverline though hun. And you're engaged!!! How does that feel today? Once you have your ring you wont be able to stop looking at it.
> 
> Feeling crampy, think the witch is being shy but on here way. Maybe the progesterone cream is stopping her arriving?

My fiancé, yay, slid my ring on this morning. We both kept staring at it. Is more beautiful than I thought it would be. Hope it's not witch on her way Hun


----------



## 28329

You have a prune beauty!! Woo hoo. 

Oh, we're not taking a break from ttc. We want a baby too much to stop.


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS 28329!!! :wedding: Such great news on a day I needed some! Happy planning Hun! And those temps are behaving as well, still above cover no patter the drop! :dust:


Good Luck at your U/S GARDEN!!! The same with EPO!:dust:


TELLA, I know, but I wish my break wasn't forced, using donations adds to the difficulty and wait....

LOLA, I knew it!! Yes!! Good job with the BDg, you covered those bases nicelt. So sit back and enjoy the rest of your trip and we will see you and your BFP when you return! :dust:

BEAN, I kinda started liking it more when I started using it for TTC! I also take EPO as well, and times when grapefruit juice bothers my taste buds, I just water it down (water is another positive for helping CM)

:wave: Hey there pregnany BEAUTY! How are you?


*AFM...*AF has come a little earlier than normal (after MC) so we are looking into what if anything we will be able to get together to TTC again soon. I likely will not be testing until Jan/Feb as financing TTC will be better then.. :sad1: But I am here for my testing threads as I said I would be!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM for the links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Beauty2

28329 said:


> You have a prune beauty!! Woo hoo.
> 
> Oh, we're not taking a break from ttc. We want a baby too much to stop.

Yep, got a little prune in there. Can't wait to feel it kicking! I have another routine appointment on Thursday. Hoping we'll hear the heartbeat.


----------



## 28329

Won't be long until you feel it. I was 13 weeks with my daughter when I felt her. But I was poking her at the time.


----------



## Beauty2

MrsMM24 said:


> CONGRATS 28329!!! :wedding: Such great news on a day I needed some! Happy planning Hun! And those temps are behaving as well, still above cover no patter the drop! :dust:
> 
> 
> Good Luck at your U/S GARDEN!!! The same with EPO!:dust:
> 
> 
> TELLA, I know, but I wish my break wasn't forced, using donations adds to the difficulty and wait....
> 
> LOLA, I knew it!! Yes!! Good job with the BDg, you covered those bases nicelt. So sit back and enjoy the rest of your trip and we will see you and your BFP when you return! :dust:
> 
> BEAN, I kinda started liking it more when I started using it for TTC! I also take EPO as well, and times when grapefruit juice bothers my taste buds, I just water it down (water is another positive for helping CM)
> 
> :wave: Hey there pregnany BEAUTY! How are you?
> 
> 
> *AFM...*AF has come a little earlier than normal (after MC) so we are looking into what if anything we will be able to get together to TTC again soon. I likely will not be testing until Jan/Feb as financing TTC will be better then.. :sad1: But I am here for my testing threads as I said I would be!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM for the links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:

Hey Doll-face!!!! I'm so sorry the witch showed her ugly face! I hate her!!! :growlmad: 
I hope you start the new year with a beautiful bfp!!! You and DW so deserve it!! How's your babygirl doing? I hope she's doing well and being a good girl for Christmas!! :winkwink:


----------



## MrsMM24

BEAUTY, she has been on her BEST behavior since her b-day (Oct) constantly making sure she is on the Nice not naughty list! :haha: We have begun to throw our all into her gifts and my nephew! DW is a SHOPAHOLIC so she is enjoying me letting loose and shopping right along side her. I love seeing the kids smile, play and be happy during Christmas....


----------



## Beauty2

28329 said:


> Won't be long until you feel it. I was 13 weeks with my daughter when I felt her. But I was poking her at the time.

WHOA!!!! 13 weeks??? Wow!!! That's early! Well, I guess it is for me as I didn't feel my daughter until 16weeks and those were just flutters. That's amazing you got to feel her so soon!!!


----------



## Beauty2

MrsMM - That's great! I'm glad she's going to have a wonderful Christmas! Every little girl and boy deserves it! My daughter has been good since Halloween as well which is a shock! I think I'll complete my Christmas shopping this weekend. I think I go overboard with the gift-giving sometimes. :haha:


----------



## wantabby

Bean66 said:


> wantabby said:
> 
> 
> they drew blood work n said It was neg on Wednesday Nov the 23rd so he made me come back that Monday the 28th n he did a pee test n it was negative, so he gave me the provera n I started it that day. I haven't tested since..
> 
> Hey Want. How long after your missed period was that or dpo?Click to expand...

I had pos hpt at 14, 16, & 17 dpo... my negative blood was also on 17dpo.. my af usually shows on 16 dpo on average according to FF.. so as of now I'm 30 dpo and 14 days late now.. I took provera last Mon - Fri.. so its been 4 days since my last pill..


----------



## Bean66

Hey Wantabby. Was it a quantitative or qualitative blood test?

Did you do another test after negative blood test?


----------



## Buzzymomma

Congratulations 28329!! That is great news!! Your ring is beautiful :)

Bean I know when doctors prescribe progesterone, you have to stop taking it for AF to come. Maybe you need to stop using it?

Wantabby I've heard that sometimes it can take up to a week for AF to come after Provera. I hope you figure out something soon! :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Hey Buzzy. How are you doing?

I'll stop taking when I'm sure of a BFN. Dont want to stop now and risk a chemical. I don't think it's anywhere near as strong as the prescribed stuff. It should delay AF but not stop it, but you never know. If I get a BFP I have to take it until week 12. 

Hope you are doing well? Any new symptoms?


----------



## wantabby

Bean66 said:


> Hey Wantabby. Was it a quantitative or qualitative blood test?
> 
> Did you do another test after negative blood te.. st?

it was quantitative.. and no I haven't tested since.. I'm just waiting to see if :witch: shows.. blahhhh!!


----------



## lolalei3

Ok sooo ff has put O back to cd21 with the imput of today's temp?? I know it doesn't really matter either way but Im a bit worried about my short Lp last month but I think they missed my slow rise then, maybe I had a fallback rise this time? Stalk my chart! Any opinions?


----------



## Bean66

Hi, 

Your CM fits better with CD21. Was is creamy CD23? Do you know what your cervix was like?


----------



## 28329

Witch just flew in for her monthly visit.


----------



## Bean66

Oh 28329 I'm sorry. Don't think I'll be far behind just got a BFN on a IC.

:hugs:


----------



## lolalei3

28329 so sorry to hear the witch got you hon, I guess now you can focus on the engagement and Christmas and can get boozed up! All the best for this cycle hon :hugs:

Beauty sorry about your bfn but could still be too early to test, gl hon :hugs:

Wantabby I hope af comes soon for you, or better yet your bfp!

MrsM and Beauty that's so cute about your DDs! Bless them! :kiss:

I think I will just take it as cd21 and just see when af comes and count back from there!


----------



## 28329

Oh no. So sorry bean. You're not out yet though. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## 28329

Well, df is stocking up on grapefruit juice as we speak and we're going to try pregnacare conception tablets too.


----------



## Bean66

Yum! Grapefruit Juice. I really have developed quite a liking.

DF - :happydance:

Added you lovely ladies as my TTC Buddies.


----------



## lolalei3

I will definitely be drinking grapefruit juice next cycle! Do you buy it or just squeeze a grapefruit? And what exactly is it meant to do?

Bean yay cycle buddy! Im touched! :flower:

28329 Df Df Df!!! How good does that sound!! :happydance:

mmm so just noticed a bit of ewcm, Never had so much as I've had this cycle, and after O too! really hope this is a good sign!


----------



## Bean66

Grapefriot helps with CM which by the sounds if it, you don't need. 

I buy not from concentrate, but I'm guessing squeezing yourself would be better.

Hopefully you won't need any next cycle!!


----------



## 28329

He's a star. Lola, it helps with cm. my friend drank two large glasses a day and for 5 days had ewcm in abundance. She's now 5 weeks preggo!! Df does sound good. Sooooo good!! 

I'm so ready this cycle. Stocked up on juice and conception pills, not using opks and am feeling really positive. We need another bfp!!


----------



## lolalei3

Oooh think I got mixed up with grapefruit and soy! :blush: I meant that I will probably try something to shorten my cycle not for cm! If I don't get a bfp that is! O day seems to fall around cd21 and Im afraid if I try soy to shorten cycle my cm may dry up therefor having to have grapefruit, what are the side effects of soy?

Anyone trying anything different this cycle?


----------



## gardenofedens

Sorry the :witch: arrived 28329. Don't lose hope yet bean.

I'm officially 3dpo as my crosshairs appeared this morning. OH was finally able to make his appt with urology to find out why his seminal fluid volume is so low so hopefully they'll be able to figure that out and increase our chances if no bfp this cycle. We're also going to use Clomid next cycle. I tried soy a few months ago and it made my temps all wacky and had either a really long LP at 17 days or really short at 10 days. FF kept going back and forth on ovulation and finally left it with the 17day LP. Very weird stuff. I'm hoping the Clomid doesn't do the same!

Anyway, :dust: to all


----------



## Bean66

lolalei3 said:


> Oooh think I got mixed up with grapefruit and soy! :blush: I meant that I will probably try something to shorten my cycle not for cm! If I don't get a bfp that is! O day seems to fall around cd21 and Im afraid if I try soy to shorten cycle my cm may dry up therefor having to have grapefruit, what are the side effects of soy?
> 
> Anyone trying anything different this cycle?

From what I've read I don't think soy is a great idea for post BCP cycles. Generally the pill makes us oestrogen dependent causing long follicular stage and short luteal phase. Soy is a phyotoestrogen and can lead to even more oestrogen. 

I think Vitex and/or B complex is better to help regulate the cycle and balance hormones before using soy. 

That's my understanding anyway.


----------



## MrsMM24

28329, :hugs: sorry the witch flew in! GL next cycle :dust:

LOLA, I think your chart is still amazing, hang in there, your LP isn't anything to worry about actually. You should take B6 with B12 in order to lengthen it however. 

Grapefruit juice definitely does work well. When you are taking soy, you don't want to take the EPO because that lengthens and the two would be working against. Soy is to make a stronger OV and move it earlier a little.... GL Ladies! :dust:


*AFM...* Not much to report, beginning stages of my cycle... Still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Beauty2

28329 said:


> Witch just flew in for her monthly visit.

I'm so sorry, doll!!! I hate her!!!! Have a glass of :wine: for me :hugs:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Lola have you thought about vitex? It made me ovulate 2 days sooner and I only took it for one cycle before bfp :) something to look into anyways!! Good luck with your choice hun!

28329 sorry she got you! Hopefully this will be the last you see of her for 9 months!

Gardenofedens good luck with your OH's testing. Hope clomid works for you!

As for meeee... I am always cold >.< I am so NOT hungry I have to make myself eat most of the time! And the girls are soooore and hard! And of course I'm super tired and have to pee a lot. Oh joys of pregnancy :haha:


----------



## wantabby

:witch: finally showed this morning! time to start my 100mg clomid round!! ahh!! I will catch up with everyone later.. I'm out on my phone and it's a task right now.. lol!! :dust:


----------



## Bean66

Glad the witch has shown up Wantabby and put you out of your misery. 

Buzzy - I like your symptoms they sound like me at the moment but I think mine might be caused by the natural progesterone. Only time will tell.


----------



## Beauty2

Hi Ladies!

Got some disturbing news that my cousin lost his newborn son today. Apparently, the baby didn't have enough oxygen. He was basically full term due on 12/23. I'm so scared now!! Ugh!! This is why I hate being preggers because I worry too much!!! 

Sorry for the rant....

I hope everyone is having a lovely day! :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Oh Beauty. What devastating news. My condolences to you and your family.

Try not to worry. Unfortunately these things do happen but very very rarely. Your little bean will be just fine. 

:hugs:


----------



## 28329

Oh god beauty. What awful news. My thoughts are with your family. 

Try not to worry yourself. It'll do you no good.


----------



## lolalei3

Beauty that's tragic, all my prayers are with them, and right before Christmas too! But everyones right these things happen very rarely and you should not stress your almost in your second tri! 
I was having lunch today and my salad had dates in it and all I could think about was your little bean being that size! It really is incredible and you will be fine! :hugs:

Wantabby sorry af came but good luck with the chlomid this cycle hon and yay to being able to get drunk these holidays! :flower:

Bean how are you doing hon? Have you tested again? Fx'd!!

28329 It rained last night and I saw the most beautiful Western Green Tree Frog! I took a photo will try put it up when I get home as still away and on my phone. Haven't been able to see your dress or ring either! Im home tomorrow so will then x

afm second day of ewcm after O!! It's definately there Im not confusing it with anything else! Now ff is so confused my solid crosshairs have gone! Oh well have a good feeling, don't want to get my hopes up too much tho!


----------



## Tella

Hi ladies,

Beauty > im soooo sorry to hear that, but you need to stay as relaxed about your bean as possible to keep him/her safe.

28329 > Sorry about the witch i really thought you might have been onto something.

wantabby > Atleast you can start again and hopefully get your BFP this cycle.

Bean > :hugs: Love the signature. I also want to add it in but my siggy is to big, need to edit the whole thing and it takes so much time :( 

lolalei > I wish i had so much EWCM. I've only noticed it once in a cycle and that was in September :cry: Your bases are covered for CD21 and CD23 so we will be keeping fx'd for a bfp!!!

MrsMM > I know it is easier said than done especially with a Donor but your body might just need it to fully recover. :hugs: 

I never knew its not good to take EPO and Soy at the same time. The ladies in a soy thread said i must use it and i did last cycle but this cycle i just took the Soy no EPO. Hope it helped me to O earlier and not CD21 like when im off Clomid! But i will see by next weekend if i did O earlier or not.


----------



## Bean66

Morning ladies.

Well another BFN and I think the witch is on her way. Weirdly I'm not too sad. Maybe because I was dreading the thought of telling my bro and SIL if we did get our BFP. 

So now we can have a relaxed christmas and new year with alcohol! 

Tella - hope you O earlier.

Lolalei - fingers crosses for you hun.X


----------



## MrsMM24

BEAUTY, so very sorry to hear the news, my thoughts and prayers are with your cousin, you, and your family. :hugs:


LOLA, I think this cycle is going to be a good one for you! Hang in there, I would wait a while before testing, say, as if OV day was CD23.... so about 14 days after that... GL :dust:


TELLA, yes, soy is to push OV forward, stronger, etc, like Clomid, and EPO is to help with CM and also helps to lengthen the LP in some cases so it is like a push. It isn't forbidden, but I have seen it done 2 ways.... GL :dust:


BEAN, I totally understand that, as my bro and SIL were very aprehensive to tell me that they were PG again. Hopefully you will not have the onset of AF and when you tell your family, they will not be as devestated as you think.... I surprised mine! :winkwink: 


*AFM...* Not much to report, cycle was a little short this month, I am have a light spotting day and last night was the same... Still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for the links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Jezzielin

Bean66 said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> Well another BFN and I think the witch is on her way. Weirdly I'm not too sad. Maybe because I was dreading the thought of telling my bro and SIL if we did get our BFP.


Hoping for you babe, praying everyday! :hugs: Does it feel like AF is coming?


----------



## Bean66

Jezzielin said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies.
> 
> Well another BFN and I think the witch is on her way. Weirdly I'm not too sad. Maybe because I was dreading the thought of telling my bro and SIL if we did get our BFP.
> 
> 
> Hoping for you babe, praying everyday! :hugs: Does it feel like AF is coming?Click to expand...

Hey Jezzielin. How are you hun?

Don't feel like AF is on the way but have a little bit of pinky/brown CM so I'm sure she is. Been using progesterone cream which I think has been keeping her away, at least since 9dpo when I seemed to have a temp drop. Oh well. Just not my month. I'm a least pleased that I've had a relatively normal cycle.

MrsMM. Thanks hun. I know they will be very happy for us but I also know it'll be hard for them. When my mum told them we were TTC they just said don't let her announce it on christmas day. If I'd have got my BFP this cycle I'd have had to tell them straight away. I will tell family soon after my BFP but maybe not until 8 weeks. 

Tella - Fingers crossed for an early O.

Lola - whats' going on with your chart now. Off to go and stalk it.........

28329 - How are you feeling hun? How's the wedding planning going?

Wantabby - Go clomid!

Well I've gone from being up beat to the verge of tears. Think I'm just tired and hormonal. Hasn't helped that I've done nothing but clean since getting home and feel like our flat is falling apart. Don't buy old houses (or a flat in an old house in our case). Then to make things worse a mirror fell over and smashed. Not overly superstitious but the last thing I needed.

Parents are coming to stay tomorrow (hence the deep clean) so If I'm not around much for a few days that's why.

Sorry for such a long post and a moan.

:hugs: to you all!


----------



## 28329

Wedding planning is slightly stressful. Came to conclusion that I need to rethink my dress. Can't exactly wear a boned corset if I'm pregnant so that beautiful dress isn't the one anymore!!


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> Wedding planning is slightly stressful. Came to conclusion that I need to rethink my dress. Can't exactly wear a boned corset if I'm pregnant so that beautiful dress isn't the one anymore!!

That's a good point. I didn't wear a wedding dress. I never realised how much went in to a wedding before ours. Stressful but enjoy it.


----------



## 28329

I'll go for something elegant and flowing. Would look great with or without a bump.


----------



## Beauty2

28329 said:


> Wedding planning is slightly stressful. Came to conclusion that I need to rethink my dress. Can't exactly wear a boned corset if I'm pregnant so that beautiful dress isn't the one anymore!!

Don't stress out, (soon-to-be) bump buddy! You just got started. Just relax. I've been planning my wedding for several months now and we've come to the conclusion that we are just going to elope. Forget everybody! :rofl: I'm not suggesting that you do that but that is what wedding planning stress has done to me. :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

BEAN, they sure will. We don't plan to announce when we finally get the BFP until we are past the 8-10 weeks mark as that's how far we made it on the last PG. Just because nerves will play a huge part. It will definitely be hard for them, but I know you will all make it through. How are you today?


BEAUTY, we would have eloped, but, folks were intent on being there, we have been together so long, they were like "it's about time" ... :haha:


28329, just about any dress can be made into a maternity fit, and look awesome.... GL 


*AFM...* Not much to report, checkign in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for the links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## 28329

Beauty2 said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> Wedding planning is slightly stressful. Came to conclusion that I need to rethink my dress. Can't exactly wear a boned corset if I'm pregnant so that beautiful dress isn't the one anymore!!
> 
> Don't stress out, (soon-to-be) bump buddy! You just got started. Just relax. I've been planning my wedding for several months now and we've come to the conclusion that we are just going to elope. Forget everybody! :rofl: I'm not suggesting that you do that but that is what wedding planning stress has done to me. :haha:Click to expand...

We've already talked about doing that. :rofl: Think I'll just leave it all to my DF. He's done it once already so knows the ins and outs.


----------



## Bean66

I'm good thanks MrsMM. AF will be here full swing tonight I feel. Had temp drop this am and heavier spotting.

We had a small wedding. 2 friends each and direct family (siblings plus OHs, parents and my great aunt) from ceremony and meal then had 80 close friends waiting in a bar we'd hired. Didn't have to pay to hire but minimum spend which with all my alcoholic friends we easily did. Think we put a certain amount behind the bar and when it'd gone went to paying. Everyone had a great time. 

Like MrsMM we'd been together 10 years before getting married so everyone was so pleased for us.

28329 - do whatever you want and don't feel pressured. It's your day and it's going to be amazing.


----------



## 28329

My fiancé is pretty keen to marry. Wants to do it in a few weeks! Think he loves me. Lol.


----------



## Bean66

We did ours in 6! It's very possible!

He looooovvvveee's you!


----------



## 28329

I just had a peak at your chart bean. So sorry the witch got you. Hope you crack it this cycle.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Hun. Not feeling too bad about it. Although looks like we might be out this cycle too as not sure how we'll bd when sharing a room over Christmas. For once hoping not to O early.

How are you?


----------



## lolalei3

Bean honny sorry af got you, :hugs: but heres to a longer LP, looks like the progesterone worked for you :flower:

28329 How do i see your photos of dress and ring?

MrsM and Beauty how are your DD's? I'll bet they are so excited for Christmas! what do they want santa to bring them? 

afm the ewcm is back! tmi with me i know! :haha: but it is strange seeing as last cycle i didn't have any! :shrug:
No symptoms to speak of at 9dpo which im taking as a good sign as i always get cramping and sore bbs before af so hopefully shes not coming! My LP are pretty short so thinking... may test tomorrow....:blush:


----------



## lolalei3

Bean try not to stress about O just yet! I know it's hard but you know just as well as i do it makes you go crazy with worry and it's not worth it, what cycle dates will you be on your holiday for? and at least your still with DH so maybe can try to 'sneak' away!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Lolalei. I know. Was worried I'll O over christmas. We're sharing a room with bro and SIL. But as you say no point in stressing.

Fingers crossed for you Lolalei. Everything's sounding positive!


----------



## 28329

I'm great thanks bean. Witch is leaving so looking forward to starting bding. 

Lolalei I'll put pics up of dress and ring for you hunnie.


----------



## 28329

My dress

https://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z339/28329/8dab70ff.jpg


----------



## 28329

My ring

https://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z339/28329/b2bc9c83.jpg


----------



## lolalei3

28329 all i can say is WOW!!!! they are both beautiful! you must be so happy right now, how wonderful for you!! I can see what you mean about the corset and being pg! my bff got married at 7months pregnant with twins! and ive never seen a more beautiful and glowing bride in all my life! so maybe you can have the dress altered to accomodate your bump?

Well I chickened out of testing this morning at 10dpo! couldnt handle seeing a bfn! probably just as well as it's probably too early anyway! so may test tomorrow, ff wants me to wait till wednesday but not sure i can hold out that long!!

We are going to get our christmas tree today!! yay! a real one too!


----------



## Bean66

28329 - the ring looks beautiful on. 

Lolalei - good luck testing. Fingersxed for you!


----------



## Bean66

We put our christmas tree up yesterday! They are soooo expensive here this year. Have fun. Cold here so we drank mulled wine whilst decorating.


----------



## 28329

Our tree went up on the 1st. My DD's eyes lit up more than the tree lights when she see it. :rofl:


----------



## lolalei3

This can't be real!!!!???? tested this morning and.... :bfp: :saywhat: OMG what do i do i am so shocked right now!! should i take another test?? the line was definately there and pink!!!! :happydance::happydance:

I'm trying to post a pic of the test but it won't let me for some reason???


----------



## lolalei3

I did two more tests another frer and an ic and both positive!!! Im in the waiting room at my doctors now getting a blood test! Fx'd all is ok!!


----------



## 28329

Omg lolalei. Huge congratulations. I'm so happy for you. Woo hoo.


----------



## Tella

:happydance::cloud9::kiss::happydance::cloud9::kiss::happydance::cloud9::kiss::happydance::cloud9: :kiss:

WOW lolalei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im so over the moon for you!! We told you, you covered your bases well!!!!!!

Send us those pics girl, we need to enjoy the two lines with you :cloud9:

:dance::yipee::hugs2::wohoo::loopy::xmas8::xmas12::dance::yipee::hugs2::wohoo::loopy::xmas8::xmas12:


----------



## Bean66

You've made my day Lolalei! :happydance:

Fantastic news!! Pictures!!!

:happydance:


----------



## Bean66

Crap looked at dates again and I do won't to O early. Fingers crossed ladies!!


----------



## lolalei3

Thanks guys!! I am apparantly 4weeks and 4days!! so very early, am nervous as we are thinking of telling my family tonight at my Grandma and Grandpas 60th wedding anniversary! i really hope it's a sticky one!!!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Tella/ 28329 can't seem to get the pictures up?! I go into user cp and think im doing all the right things but the page wont load!:blush: any ideas?

Bean really hope you O at the right time then we could be bump buddies!! 

Wishing all of you ladies the very best of luck and I am definately sticking around here to see each and every one of you get your bfps!!
:dust::dust:


----------



## Tella

lolalei > you must go to the advance reply and when you scroll down you will see another button called manage attachments, click on it and then it will ask you to upload the image, once done click close and then post. Hope you come right :hugs:

YAY 4 weeks 4 days, I belive your Grandparents will be very happy to share that anniversary with the news of they great grandchild :)


----------



## lolalei3

I think i've done it ?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2997.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Tella

Oh yes that is definitely a BFP!!!!!!!! It is wonderfully dark for 11DPO!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## 28329

That's beautiful Lola. So happy for you.


----------



## lolalei3

Thanks guys! I really hope my news didn't upset anyone, i know how hard it is seeing other people get their bfp's


----------



## Tella

NOT AT ALL!!!!! Im so happy for you!!! All the BFP's are great news to me, i know i will get mine when the time is right.


----------



## 28329

Oh Lola, how can your news upset us? It's the best news ever and defo made my day. I'll be right behind you cos ovulation is only a few days away for me!!


----------



## Bean66

Lolalei - you made my day too. Enjoy this time and don't feel bad.

Beautiful picture


----------



## lolalei3

Thanks guys, i just told my family at my gma and gpas 60th wedding anniversary tonight, oh god please stick little bean!!

Also very confused on what siggy should say am i 3wks 4days or 4wks 4days? how does it work exactly? i think im getting gestational age mixed up with how far along in the pregnancy i am??


----------



## 28329

Omg ladies, it's 5:30pm and I'm about to have a bath n curl up in bed. If I was in my tww I'd think that a symptom :rofl: Fiancé kept me awake unti 3am cos of his snoring and I was up at 5!!


----------



## wantabby

:flower:Yayyyy Lolalei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: you got your Christmas wish!!! :xmas16::xmas1::xmas8: I'm so happy for you!!!! Well done!!!! 

I have been MIA during AF/MC.. ehh.. It wasn't that bad. Just a little heavier and more "clots/chunks" But it is over now!! Yayyy!! On to the baby making again. I have started my clomid, and started temping today.. Hopefully I will ovulate around CD14 so I can get my BFP before the New Year! I hope all you ladies are doing FAB!! :flower:


----------



## Bean66

Lolalei. Most doctors calculate how far along you are by LMP. This presumes you have a 28day cycle and ovulate roughly around cd14. I think they do it this way to standardise it and a lot of ladies don't know when they ovulate. So if you know you O later, it's best to calculate gestational age from O minus 2 weeks. The good think is if you tell your doc your periods are irregular they might give you an early dating scan.

That make sense?

Wantabby, glad AF wasn't too bad. Good luck for this cycle.


----------



## MrsMM24

LOLA!!! YAY!!! CONGRATS!!! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!! All that travel and worry, I told you that those bases were fully covered! I am so excited for you! 

Hi Ladies, I was sooo MIA, this weekend was super busy. Sorry I didn't address everyone individually, :hugs: to those that AF got or that jsut plain need them. CONGRATS to those that I missed! 


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust: I had a super busy weekend so forgive my absence. DD had a karate belt test, she got her belt! :happydance: We finished Christmas shopping and decorating the house. Just super busy, which is good so it keeps me from thinking about skipping this month and possibly January.... Hope you all had an awesome weekend!!!


----------



## Buzzymomma

LOLA!!! OMG congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Haven't looked at this thread in a few days and what do I come back to!!?? My gosh!
So happy for you :hugs:


----------



## 28329

I'm well rested this morning ladies. Was asleep by 7:30 last night and I slept for 10 hours. I feel refreshed and ready for the day. I'm only cd7 today but if this cycle is like the last one I'll start to get ewcm in 2 days. Hoping the grapefruit juice and robitussin helps it along. No opks this time. Sticking to the temping plus the pregnacare conception pills I'm taking can help towards implantation and development for a sticky bean. I've adopted a healthier lifestyle too. I've put on 5lbs in the last 8 months so trying to get them off again.......I miss my size 8 skinny jeans! Let's see if these small changes make a difference. Let's have them bfp's rolling in for us all.


----------



## Bean66

Morning. Wow that's a good sleep 28329. I think I need to adjust my lifestyle a little too but xmas is not a great time. We're going to try and have a relaxed month. Temping but I wont be able to temp when we're sharing a room and there will be some definite drinking going on. My diet is great monday to thursday but then it all goes out the window over the weekend. What I do need to start doing is exercising! 

MrsMM - Congrates on your daughters karate belt. And well done on all the christmas shopping, I've still only bought 1 present! Starting to panic now!


----------



## 28329

My DF bought me a wii with wii fit plus and Zumba fitness 6 months back so I do them on a daily basis. I'm only 9 stone 5lbs but I carry my weight on my belly. Being only 5ft 2 it shows so need to do some core excersizes. I've started walking the 2 mile walk to and from my DD's school too. Christmas is a difficult time to keep up with it but I'm sure that by new year I'll be back to 9 stone. Regarding Christmas shopping I have 6 more gifts to get Plus it's my dads birthday tomorrow so I need to get him something. Can't wait for Christmas to be over, its so stressful. Was much easier when I was a kid. 

Congrats to your DD MrssMM. What an achievement.


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> My DF bought me a wii with wii fit plus and Zumba fitness 6 months back so I do them on a daily basis. I'm only 9 stone 5lbs but I carry my weight on my belly. Being only 5ft 2 it shows so need to do some core excersizes. I've started walking the 2 mile walk to and from my DD's school too. Christmas is a difficult time to keep up with it but I'm sure that by new year I'll be back to 9 stone. Regarding Christmas shopping I have 6 more gifts to get Plus it's my dads birthday tomorrow so I need to get him something. Can't wait for Christmas to be over, its so stressful. Was much easier when I was a kid.
> 
> Congrats to your DD MrssMM. What an achievement.

Your good. Maybe I should get the wii fit pack. Got a wii but we never use it. I did an exercise DVD in the summer to get fit for holiday and managed to smash our light shade! Oops! I don't really need to lose weight just tone up but I think the actual act of exercising increases fertility. 

I like seeing family at christmas but it is stressful and I don't earn money if I don't work so panic. Esp as I'm trying to save for maternity leave and the house is falling down. 

Life is stressful sometimes.


----------



## 28329

Honestly, the wii fit plus is great. It helped me loose 10lb last year and it's soooo fun! The yoga on it is good. That's good for ttc and pregnancy! Fingers crossed for a bfp and some weight loss.


----------



## 28329

You're only a couple days behind me with your cycle bean. Let's both crack it this cycle.


----------



## MrsMM24

OMG!!! Get the Wii Fit Plus! DW and I both lost 10lbs+ on that.... It is just fun. Close your blinds and go at it! I have the Biggest Loser Challenge on there too.... :haha:

Thanks Ladies! Kenydi absolutely was excited about her belt. She said the most touching thing, we were telling her we were proud of her (she is sooo tiny) she said, "I was proud of myself" we were soooo touched!

Anyway, I think I have a bit of a cold coming on, I am fighting it with Vitamin c and robitussin. Don't want to taint it with anything else just yet as I want to keep the system on the pattern I have been on for months just in case we can TTC on January's OV day....

How is everyone holding up? I see that it is a little easier to make it through with the holidays approaching.

*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on first page of this thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## 28329

I had the biggest looser for the wii too. My god that pushed me to the limit. Is great for pent up aggression.


----------



## Bean66

Haha it was the biggest looser DVD I was doing when I broke the light shade. Swung my arms in the air whilst holding the stero control. Showered in glass. :haha: thankfully I wasn't hurt.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Haha Bean that's hilarious! I always have to move my coffee table out of the way to use my wii.

Also ladies... How heavy is a stone??? I'm so confused :wacko:


----------



## Beauty2

OMG!!!! Congratulations, Lola!!!! I'm soooo happy for you!!! YAY!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :yipee: :yipee: :happydance: :happydance: H&H 9 months to you and baby!!!! :bfp:


----------



## Beauty2

Oh wow! My baby is as big as a lime now?? That's pretty big considering how time has flown by. YAY!!! I'm so happy! 5 more weeks of sleeping on my tummy!!! :happydance:


----------



## 28329

Buzzy, There's 14lb to a stone. So I weigh 136lb! 

Bean, that's so funny. I just laughed so hard I almost peed myself. 

Beauty, I've missed you. Hope you're well. Can't believe you're 11 weeks already. You got a little bump?


----------



## Bean66

Beauty has a lime!! :happydance: Can't believe your 11 weeks. 28329 and I will be joining you when we get our BFP very soon!

Yeah I had to sheepishly tell DH. Can't afford a new one yet so everytime someone comes around I have to try and explain why half the light shade is missing. It wasn't cheap either.


----------



## 28329

Hell yeah we'll be joining beauty, buzzy n Lola soon. We'll do it Hun. Although everyone seems to be getting preggo before me so I'll follow you. How did your hubby react when you told him?


----------



## Buzzymomma

You two will get your BFPs soon :hugs: This thread is good luck ;)

p.s. thanks for explaining the stone thing to the silly Canadian :haha:


----------



## Bean66

We'll get ours together! We'll enter 2012 with little Beans.

I texted him a picture and said I was very sorry. He's more tolerant than me. If he'd broke it I'd have been annoyed. I break it and he's more relieved that I didn't hurt myself (or the cats). He's a better person than me.


----------



## 28329

Bean, that's exactly how I would've told my DF. Lol. 

Buzzy, you're not a silly Canadian. You just have baby brain. Lol. Not too sure on the luck of this thread for me. I'm Old school, been part of this thread for 4 months.


----------



## Buzzymomma

I'm not sure I ever knew how much a stone was :haha: Don't think I can blame it on baby brain! lol
Maybe 5 months will be your magic number like it was for me! Just because you've not gotten your BFP yet doesn't mean the thread isn't lucky hehehe

Bean that's funny. My hubs would probably just laugh at me. Then tell me to buy fabric or plastic lampshades :haha:


----------



## 28329

I'm sure we'll do it. Is just taking some time for us. This is only our sixth cycle so it hasn't been forever, although it feels like forever!


----------



## 28329

Cd 8 and ewcm. Woo hoo!!


----------



## MummyWant2be

:happydance:Cograts to all the BFP's ... 

hello Ladies... how is everyone doing?


----------



## 28329

Hi mummywant2b and welcome!


----------



## Bean66

Hi Mummywant2b. I'm good how are you?

28329 - Yay to EWCM!


----------



## Beauty2

Oh, 28329, I miss you ladies too! Yea, 11 weeks...can you believe it? Seems to be going by fast but not fast enough :blush: You ladies will definitely join me very soon!! My fingers are tightly crossed for you all!!! And yes, I have a baby bump but I don't think it counts if I had it before I got preggers :rofl: 
If 1 stone = 14lbs this is me :mamafy: :haha: The good news is that I haven't gained any weight yet so, hopefully I can just maintain my weight during my pregnancy. That would be ideal. A few foods/drinks are making me sick (popcorn, tea, orange juice, and a few others) so, those have to go on my "do not eat" list. I've been adding to that list weekly. Let's see what else I can't eat. As long as I have bread I'll be fine. :thumbup:


----------



## Beauty2

28329 said:


> Cd 8 and ewcm. Woo hoo!!

Whoohoo!!! :wohoo: catch that eggy!!!!


----------



## 28329

Aww, the joys of pregnancy hey beauty? Lol. I'm sure you're not a cow, don't put yourself down!!


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS on entering your 11th week BEAUTY!

I sure hope I can jump on the BFP bandwagon soon, I really want a 2012 baby! Hopefully the luck that is present in this thread will rub off on me as well as 28329 and BEAN...

*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## 28329

Well, yet again I'm exhausted. Early night is called for. Throw in a bit of bding before I sleep n I'll be happy.


----------



## lolalei3

28329 yay for ewcm!! and an early O!! You WILL get your bfp, i know it seems like it's taking forever but your time will come very soon! It was 4 months for me and we were trying everything!! I was almost going to give up! don't loose hope!! :hugs:

Bean you and 28329 are almost cycle buddies again! have a really good feeling about you this cycle!! Happy b'ding hon and lots of dust!! :dust:

MrsM thankyou for all your advice you are a font of knowledge! and congrats on your DDs Karate belt! :ninja:

Buzzy how are you doing hon? we are only about a week apart i think! when is your EDD? have you booked your first scan? 

Beauty you have a lime!! wow how the time has flown by!! (ok not really these last 4 months were actually the longest 4months of my life!! :haha: all the best hon!:hugs:

afm I have another doc appointment this arvo so i will hopefully get a more definate idea of how far i am even tho she will only be able to go on my blood results and day of O, no symptoms YET! but it is very early, i am still temping :blush: and all looks good, i will stop that soon tho, also hpts keep getting darker so my hcg levels are going up phew! I am still in shock but very happy as for the last 4 months we tried everything!! and i had a strange feeling it would just never happen for us! please ladies if you feel like this DON'T GIVE UP!!! 
Wishing all of you lots of luck and baby dust!!
:dust::dust:


----------



## Buzzymomma

My EDD is August 9th! No scan yet, I'm going to a midwife and because of Christmas I can't see her until January 4! But that's ok. I'll be 1 day shy of 9 weeks at that point, plenty of time to get a scan appointment. Not sure if I'll even get one though, as I'm 100% on my dates. Only got 2 last pregnancy, at 16 weeks and 23 weeks. I only got the second because I had a "bulge" in my uterine wall and they wanted to see if it would go away. 
So who knows! Hope I do though, I'd love to see the little bean &#10084; 

Lola you should quit the temping and hpt's now :haha:


----------



## 28329

Everyones quiet today. Is there something I missed?


----------



## Bean66

Sorry. Busy busy day. Then haircut. Now off to meet DH for beer and pizza.

All good with me. Although I'm still spotting a little. Tmi but browny discharge very unusual for me. Me and DH have been planning how we can bd over christmas. We'll have to be inventive. 

How's everyone else?

MrsMM you'll def be joining us too.


----------



## 28329

Sounds good. I'm just finishing off a beer then it's off to bed for me. I'm cramping slightly n have ewcm so I think ovulation is iminant.


----------



## Bean66

Hope you catch that egg 28329. Don't think I'll O for another week yet. Fingers crossed it's before Christmas.

Lola - stop temping!!! Naughty! How did doc's go?


----------



## 28329

I'm sure you won't be waiting too long to ovulate. Mine gets earlier every month!


----------



## Buzzymomma

I wish I could have a beer too! Sounds so good right now!!

Hope both you ladies ov soon!


----------



## 28329

I know I'll ovulate in next couple days. For some reason I don't think we'll do it this cycle. Tbh it's ok if we don't cos my close friend found out she was preggo couple weeks ago but lost it a week ago. I'm dreading telling her if I get my bfp.


----------



## Bean66

Sorry about your friends MC. I'm sure she'd be happy for you though. I think you'll get your BFP this cycle. So cold out it's best to stay in all weekend bding!

I'm not showing any fertile signs yet. 

How's everyone else today?


----------



## Buzzymomma

I'm trying to hide from morning sickness... :sick:

How are you?


----------



## Bean66

I'm good but in Christmas Chaos! I said I'd be more organised this year but spent too much time on BnB and now frantically writing cards or buying presents between patients and at lunch. 

Only sent cards to Australia today. They'll never get there. I should have got Lolalei to send them. :haha:

Next year I'll do better........

Sorry about the MS, eat small amounts regularly and drink ginger tea.


----------



## 28329

Hopefully I do get my bfp this cycle but I'm a little sceptical. It's freezing today. Had snow this morning.


----------



## MrsMM24

28329, I think that because you are thinking you won't, you will DEFINITELY get your BFP Hun! :dust:

BUZZY, keep on hidinig from that MS Girl!


BEAN, I hope the chaos settles and you can get more of the Christmas stuff done Hun!

*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## 28329

Well, we're armed with 2 bottles of champagne. Today marks our anniversary, 5 months ttc and DF's last day at work to start his own business.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks MrsMM.

28329 - Happy Anniversary. Enjoy some champers and :sex:!! Bloody cold out there today!


----------



## 28329

I certainly will enjoy. Gonna be a good night. Hope you're having a good evening.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks. I'm just chilling eating my DH's Ferrero Roche. DH is out post work celebrating finishing work for the holidays. I have another week left booooooo!


----------



## 28329

Ooo, yum. Might crack open me chocolate biscuits. My DD had her last dayat school today, wish she had another week, got so much to do!! :rofl:


----------



## Bean66

Yeah at least I can give my DH a massive list of things to do......

Now go have some fun!


----------



## wantabby

hey ladies! Hope you are all doing well!! I'm just waiting to ovulate! I had some pink tinged ewcm today so hopefully it won't be long!! I'll :sex: tonight just to be on the safe side!


----------



## lolalei3

Hi ladies have some bad news,
I had another appointment with my GP and she told me my blood results came back with positive antibodys to HepatitisC.. i contracted it 6yrs ago getting a tattoo in Indonesia but bloods have been negative for 5yrs for it... until now.
I have done a lot of research on being pregnant with hepc and the risks to baby are small also them catching it is rare, but risks to me are high, which in tern may cause complications. The doctors are stumped, they think i may have always had these antibodys but they were dormant and the pregnancy has brought them out again...

I have a liver ultrasound to check how much damage or scarring has been done already, more bloods and an appointment with the liver specialist to discuss how we will proceed. My dad is a retired doctor and is even asking me if i would consider termination!!!! My Gp did not even mention this option so i really don't know what to think! I don't think i could do it :nope:

I really wont know any more until the lab results come back on tuesday to tell me if its acute/ chronic etc and probably wont be able to get into the specialist for a couple of weeks, by then i will probably be about 7 weeks along! :cry:


----------



## Bean66

Oh Lolalei. I'm so sorry :hugs: Every case is different. Wait to see what the doctors say. I know it's hard. I'm not religious but I think things always turn out the way they are supposed to. A friend of mine discovered she had toxoplasmosis is pregnancy which can cause all kinds of problems for the developing fetus and baby. After more tests she decided to continue and now she has a perfect 7mth old. He was given the all clear at 6mintgs. In Italy they terminate all pregnancies if taxoplasmosis is present. So may things affect each individual case. 

It's going to be an agonising wait but we are all here for you. :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Oh Lola, Im sorry. Try not to worry yourself hunnie. I'm sure that the doctors will do everything possible to ensure that you and baby are ok.


----------



## Buzzymomma

I'm sorry to hear that Lola :(
Sounds like you and I are having the same kinda day... 

I'm in the hospital now, I started bleeding :( doc says stay positive because I'm not cramping and my cervix looks ok but it's so hard to be optimistic when I'm bleeding like I have a period. 
Sigh :(


----------



## 28329

Oh buzzy. I'm sorry to hear you're bleeding. Of its any help I bled as if a prefiod for first 3 months of my pregnancy with my DD. she's now a healthy, mouthy 4 year old.


----------



## Bean66

Sorry to hear that buzzy. Fingers crossed everything's ok.

Keep us posted, we're here if you need us.X


----------



## Buzzymomma

That makes me feel better, thanks hun xx


----------



## lolalei3

Oh Buzzy hon I really hope everything is ok, i also had a friend who bled like she had a period and now has happy healthy twins! all the best hon :hugs:

I think your right guys that the doctors will do all they can to ensure bub is ok, now i just gotta try convincing my dad that I won't be sacrificing my health for babys...


----------



## Buzzymomma

That sucks Lola you shouldnt have to convince your own dad of that! Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Bean66

How you doing buzzy?

Lolalei - You will be fine. Your liver may take some extra strain during the pregnancy but the liver has an amazing regenerative capacity. The doctors will monitor you through out. Your dad is always going to worry about you. Your his baby.


----------



## Buzzymomma

It's over for me. I passed the baby last night. 

Husband is devastated. 

Think I'm going to take a break from bnb for a bit so yeah. Talk to you ladies soon. Good luck to you all :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

I'm so so sorry Buzzy.

I know you probably don't feel like it but remember fertility is boosted post MC. I hope you get your sticky bean soon.

:hugs:


----------



## 28329

Oh buzzy I'm so sorry. But bean is right if you'll feel ready. We're all here for you if you need us. Take care of yourself. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## wantabby

so sorry for your loss buzzy!!


----------



## Bean66

Morning ladies.

Lolalei - how you feeling today?

28329 - any sign of that egg. Hope you enjoyed your anniversary.

Wantabby - how you getting on?

Hey MrsMM - hope you are well.

AFM - keep forgetting to temp. Def taking a more relaxed approach this cycle. Gonna start OPKs today though. We've thought of ways to bd whilst we're home but not how I can lie with my bum in the air!!! Think I'm just gonna have to rely on softcups.


----------



## 28329

Nothing yet bean. I shouldn't be far off though. Think I've a shy egg this cycle. My anniversary was lovely. Had a little too much to drink, woke with a slight headache the day after. 

How frustrating for you. I hope you work it out hun.


----------



## 28329

So.....I started a journal. It won't be up to much and I'll forget to update but I did it anyway.


----------



## lolalei3

Bean have a great feeling about you this cycle! maybe forgetting to temp is a good sign you are more relaxed this time round, go softcups!

28329 where did you have your engagement party?

afm great news blood results today came back with NEGATIVE rna's to HepC i only had an antibody flare up which means ive been exposed to it in the past but am not currently infected!! :flower:


----------



## lolalei3

Buzzy I am so so sorry, I know nothing anyone says can make it better but just know we are here for you :hugs2:


----------



## 28329

We're yet to have a party. That's IF we do. All money we have is going on the wedding now. Great news Lola. I et you're over the moon.


----------



## Tella

:wohoo: that's great news Lolalei!!! I can't remember if I have wished you a H&H 9 months, but congrats again just incase!

Buzzy > I am sooooo sorry! Have a good rest and hopefully you get ur sticky bean quickly and that u feel better soon. Poor DH, just be there for each other :hugs:

Bean > softcups are the only thing I'm using, and maye 5min elevated just for good messure. GL, hope u catch that eggy!

AFM > Hi all, its been a while :D. I was a little bummed out this morning as I had spotting on last Thursday and I thought it might have been IB but it wasn't, the :witch: showed up today so I'm onto a Jan BFP as predicted by Gail. Fx'd she is right!

I'm in two minds on wheter or not to take Soy, as it kept my cycle to 33 days so that means a O of around CD19 instead of 25 like I had with my unmedicated cycle. 

I need to check how it will work out with my FS appointment in Jan as well. Maybe unmedicated with a late O will be better, and we can do a scan.


----------



## 28329

Oh tella. I'm sorry the witch got you. I really do believe you'll get your sticky bean soon. I wish you all the luck in the world.


----------



## Beauty2

Buzzymomma said:


> It's over for me. I passed the baby last night.
> 
> Husband is devastated.
> 
> Think I'm going to take a break from bnb for a bit so yeah. Talk to you ladies soon. Good luck to you all :hugs:

Oh, Buzzy, I'm so sorry, doll!!! :hugs: I know how you must feel. I wish you and your hubby the best and I hope you get your beautiful sticky bean very soon!! :hugs: We are here for you!!!


----------



## Beauty2

lolalei3 said:


> Bean have a great feeling about you this cycle! maybe forgetting to temp is a good sign you are more relaxed this time round, go softcups!
> 
> 28329 where did you have your engagement party?
> 
> afm great news blood results today came back with NEGATIVE rna's to HepC i only had an antibody flare up which means ive been exposed to it in the past but am not currently infected!! :flower:

OMG!! That is wonderful news, Lola!!!! I am sooo happy for you!!! H&H 9 months to you and baby!!! :happydance:


----------



## Beauty2

Tella said:


> :wohoo: that's great news Lolalei!!! I can't remember if I have wished you a H&H 9 months, but congrats again just incase!
> 
> Buzzy > I am sooooo sorry! Have a good rest and hopefully you get ur sticky bean quickly and that u feel better soon. Poor DH, just be there for each other :hugs:
> 
> Bean > softcups are the only thing I'm using, and maye 5min elevated just for good messure. GL, hope u catch that eggy!
> 
> AFM > Hi all, its been a while :D. I was a little bummed out this morning as I had spotting on last Thursday and I thought it might have been IB but it wasn't, the :witch: showed up today so I'm onto a Jan BFP as predicted by Gail. Fx'd she is right!
> 
> I'm in two minds on wheter or not to take Soy, as it kept my cycle to 33 days so that means a O of around CD19 instead of 25 like I had with my unmedicated cycle.
> 
> I need to check how it will work out with my FS appointment in Jan as well. Maybe unmedicated with a late O will be better, and we can do a scan.

Sorry the witch got you :hugs: I hope Gail is right and you get your Jan bfp!!! FXD!!!!


----------



## 28329

Beauty. You have a plum!! Yay. When is your next scan?


----------



## Buzzymomma

Thanks for all your kind words, ladies. You're all so thoughtful :hugs:

Lola, I'm really glad for you that your newest results came back negative! Great news.

Tella I'm sorry the witch got you :(


So, hubs and I spent most of yesterday crying together. I've decided that I've done enough being sad, so I'm now grieving the loss, and we're going to try to move on. We both want to try again right away, so when I stop bleeding I'm going to start taking Vitex and B6 again. Going to do exactly what I did in November. Crossing my fingers. I think we'll try to do SMEP again... but for real this time. 
I'm gonna look into some other herbs too, to see if I can find anything that will prevent this from happening again... Time to put my research cap on. 

Hope everyone's having a good day.


----------



## MrsMM24

LOLA, it was good that you didn't make any decisions. That is awesome news you just got back! Now off to enjoy the remainder of your PG!

BUZZY, I am sooo very sorry for your loss. I definitely know the feeling. I was just there in July. Take as much time as needed, and when you return we will all be here eager for your journey!:hugs:


BEAN, forgetting to temp? You are definitely taking the relaxed approach, sounds like a sticky bean may be in the nearest horizons for you Hun!:dust:

28329, I will definitely swing past your journal sometime soon.


TELLA, so sorry that AF has gotten to you!:hugs:


*AFM...* I had yet another packed weekend, I attended a funeral for a great aunt, finished wrapping gifts, and fit a hair appt in for my daughter and I. TTC area: Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Beauty2

Buzzymomma said:


> Thanks for all your kind words, ladies. You're all so thoughtful :hugs:
> 
> Lola, I'm really glad for you that your newest results came back negative! Great news.
> 
> Tella I'm sorry the witch got you :(
> 
> 
> So, hubs and I spent most of yesterday crying together. I've decided that I've done enough being sad, so I'm now grieving the loss, and we're going to try to move on. We both want to try again right away, so when I stop bleeding I'm going to start taking Vitex and B6 again. Going to do exactly what I did in November. Crossing my fingers. I think we'll try to do SMEP again... but for real this time.
> I'm gonna look into some other herbs too, to see if I can find anything that will prevent this from happening again... Time to put my research cap on.
> 
> Hope everyone's having a good day.

Oh that's wonderful, Buzzy! I can only imagine what you both are going through but I'm happy to see you trying to move on. :hugs: I hope you get that bfp and a nice sticky bean soon! I hope you are very fertile and can get some nice pink lines!!! Fingers are tightly crossed for you, doll!!! Are you taking prenatals? Maybe it'll help :shrug:


----------



## 28329

Buzzy, I admire your determination. Fingers tightly crossed you get your sticky bean soon.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Thank you so much beauty :hugs:
I'm going to continue to take the pre-natals. Hopefully it all helps!


----------



## Beauty2

28329 said:


> Beauty. You have a plum!! Yay. When is your next scan?

Yep, I am a plum now! YAY!!! :happydance: I'm not sure when my next scan is. Probably in about 2-3 months. So I'm now 12weeks and 3 days, and I swear I felt the baby move. Is that possible? They say with your second child you feel the baby a lot sooner. DH says it's gas :haha: but I definitely know the difference.


----------



## 28329

It's most definitely possible beauty. I felt flutters around 12 weeks with my DD.


----------



## Bean66

Wow lots has happened today!!


Lolalei - Again so happy the results came back with good news. :happydance:

Buzzy - Again I'm sorry for your loss. Allow yourself to grieve but look to the future. You'll get that sticky bean soon. Vitex and B Complex are great ideas. Unfortunately MC's happen and they are common (one in five). The majority are due to genetic abnormalities and therefore nothing you can do to prevent. I know this sounds harsh. I don't mean it to and I know it doesn't take away your pain. I have heard that baby aspirin can help with recurrent miscarriages. I think you have had your bad luck now and you'll have your sticky bean very very soon. :hugs:

28329 - How are the wedding plans going?

mrsMM - Wow you are a busy bee! I still haven't finished all my christmas shopping never mind wrapping. And I'm working all week. Panic!!

Beauty - Glad everything is going well. Have you had your 12 week scan? Sorry if I've missed this. Can we see the pic?

Hi Tella - nice to 'see' you. Hope you have been well. Sorry about the witch. Hope Gail is right!!! Fingers crossed. You can join us all for a New Year BFP!

AFM - Had acupuncture today. She worked to stimulate my ovaries. Fingers crossed I O before Sunday!! Grapefruit seems to be working wonders on my CM.


----------



## 28329

Fiancé asked if I want to get married on Friday 13th April. He loves the number 13 n even more being a Friday. I told him yes if we can afford it. Going to try on a dress tomorrow.


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> Fiancé asked if I want to get married on Friday 13th April. He loves the number 13 n even more being a Friday. I told him yes if we can afford it. Going to try on a dress tomorrow.

So exciting. You can do it. We managed to do ours on a budget. How many guests are you thinking? Do you know where you want to have the reception? We had ours in a bar which always has nice flowers so we didn't have to pay for flowers or decoration. They didn't charge us to use the space but expected a certain amount behind the bar. What kind of food you fancying?


----------



## 28329

We've decided on a small village hall that holds 100 people plus room for the band. It'll only be small. We want fish n chips for food, everyone loves fish n chips.


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> We've decided on a small village hall that holds 100 people plus room for the band. It'll only be small. We want fish n chips for food, everyone loves fish n chips.

LOVE the fish and chips idea. Before we changed our plans I wanted to do pie and mash. Village hall will be lovely. Enjoy the planning. 

Oh I want fish and chips now, with mushy peas and curry sauce!


----------



## 28329

Can't miss out the mushy peas!! I wanted a BBQ but DF's idea of fish n chips is better. Won't be long before I'm showing off my wedding photos.


----------



## Buzzymomma

28329 how exciting! Friday the 13th is an awesome day to get married on. Hubs and I had our wedding on less than $5000... And we had our wedding on top of a "designer" mountain, that is only accessible by gondola! You can definitely do it. I planned the whole thing in less than 5 months too. If you want to do it, you will! I have a few money saving tips up my sleeve, if you'd like a few ;)
Are mushy peas just literally... mushy peas? Because that sounds awful :haha:

Bean, thank you so much. Your kind words really warmed my heart. I know that the reason baby didn't make it was likely because it wasn't "perfect", and I wish that it made my heart hurt less but unfortunately it doesn't. I know everything happens for a reason, and that bean wasn't meant to be. 
I should start a journal, haha. I have so much to say.


----------



## lolalei3

28329 fish and chips yea!! what a great idea! but I agree with Buzzy on the 'mushy peas!' :haha:

Buzzy I am so glad your keeping a positive attitude I really admire you for that, but definitely take time to grieve as you don't want these emotions sneaking back on you in the future, all my love and prayers for your next sticky bean :hugs:

Bean accupuncture wow, can't say i've ever done that, how was it? where did they put the needle to stimulate the ovaries? in the ovaries?? well on top not in! :haha: as i've said i have a really good feeling about you this month to be the next in line for a bfp! :flower:

Beauty yay your a plum! wow congratulations for reaching 12weeks hon that must put your mind at ease a little more! I think feeling the baby at 12 weeks especially with it being your second doesn't sound out of the ordinary. Where are your 12wk scan pics? can we see them??

MrsM I know I mentioned what my dad said but that was never an option for me, i would have continued with the pregnancy no matter what and been a high risk patient, i've wanted this baby for way too long to do that! but very very glad everything came back negative! Hope you have a very Merry Christmas with DW and DD!:xmas3:

Tella so good to hear from you again, fx'd all goes well for you at the FS and your tipped to get your 2012 bean too! :flower:

Wantabby how are you doing hon?

afm am just so happy i've been given a clean bill of health so i can stop stressing and just enjoy this miracle. i am going to get the dating scan done in a few weeks as am a little confused how far along i am as it goes on a 28 day cycle, but really it's just an excuse to see if everythings ok! :winkwink:


----------



## wantabby

hey ladies!! I've been doing good! staying busy with Christmas shopping and wrapping! not bd'ing as much as I would like, but hopefully I will be able to step it up. I'm definitely entering my fertile period, I have had a lot of ewcm and watery discharge.. I will update when ff confirms ovulation..

great news lola!!!! 

sorry the :witch: got you tella! 

glad to hear you are doing better buzzy! it will happen for you! 

how's it going bean?


----------



## Bean66

Mushy peas are yum! Didnt like them as a child but love them now but only with fish and chips. It's made with soaked dried marrowfat peas rather than garden peas. Lovely with a bit of vinegar.

Glad you're doing good Wantabby. You sound organised too. I am at last getting there but still have pressies to buy.

Lolalei - I can't tell you how happy I am for you. My acupuncture so far has been focusing on helping my body rebalance post BCP. As I was cd11 she worked on stimulating my ovaries. I hate needles but it doesn't really hurt. I had one in my left foot, one in right wrist, one in my neck under my chin and 2 in my belly above the pubic bone. They don't go in deep and stay in for 20minutes. I think it's helping. Doing so many things it's hard to know what working. I get big discount from acupuncturist at work.

Buzzy - Yay start a journal!! I really need to update mine.


----------



## 28329

Ladies!! Hi. I THINK I am in my tww. Bit of a temp rise today. Another 2 temps will confirm. Mmm, mushy peas. They're so yum. DF likes them wih tar tar sauce on. I'm laying in bed having a coffee right now, telling DF he has one more try today. He's a happy bunny


----------



## lolalei3

Wantabby and 28329 get your bd on ladies!! we bd everyday over O so I would say every time counts!! and don't stop till you see those temp rises!! :sex:
28329 will def be stalking your journal!

Buzzy definitely start a journal, it has helped me so much! it's a great release!

Bean any impending signs of O? have you started opks yet? 

afm went and played golf today and got harassed by two teenagers on dirt bikes!! I couldn't believe it, OH and his friend started wielding their golf clubs at them and this only made them angrier, it was quite scary, i tell you if i wasn't pg i would've wooped their asses! haha not! :haha:


----------



## 28329

Lola, we're gonna bd again tonight then hope for the best. If I was there I would've drop kicked them!!


----------



## Buzzymomma

28329 hooray for tww! I hope this one works out for you!!

Lola teenagers are so stupid. I'm only 22, and I even feel like they're dumb. It's kinda like UGH, was I like that?! I sure hope not :haha:

Okay, so I started a blog. Kinda like a journal, I guess. Here's the link if you'd like to look https://fingerscrossedagain.blogspot.com/
It's also in my sig :) It's a bit TMI in one spot, but at least I got it all off my chest. Writing it definitely helped! And it reminded me how much I enjoy writing. Huzzah.


----------



## Beauty2

I don't have a 12 week scan. Not sure when the next one is.


----------



## 28329

Oh buzzy. You have a way with words. I cried reading that. I hope you get your sticky bean soon, I really do.


----------



## Beauty2

Buzzymomma said:


> 28329 hooray for tww! I hope this one works out for you!!
> 
> Lola teenagers are so stupid. I'm only 22, and I even feel like they're dumb. It's kinda like UGH, was I like that?! I sure hope not :haha:
> 
> Okay, so I started a blog. Kinda like a journal, I guess. Here's the link if you'd like to look https://fingerscrossedagain.blogspot.com/
> It's also in my sig :) It's a bit TMI in one spot, but at least I got it all off my chest. Writing it definitely helped! And it reminded me how much I enjoy writing. Huzzah.

OMG, Buzzy!! That was so beautiful and sad :cry: :cry: :cry: this is what I feel like doing right now but I'm at work. Your little blueberry is flying high right now, watching over his/her lovely parents, and preparing his little brother/sister for the world ahead. Blueberry is busy...has a lot of work to do bcuz the new baby is coming very soon! We can't wait!!! :flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

BUZZY, beautiful writing, alot like my own journal.... I know you will get that BFP with a sticky bean soon Hun! 

28329, sounds like TWW to me Hun! FXD! :dust:

BEAUTY, I think that you will have one at 20 weeks, did you ask the doc? That is usually the gender scan.

Hi BEAN! :wave:


*AFM...* TTC area: Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Thank you all for reading... It means a lot to me that you're all so supportive :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Of course we're supportive buzzy. We've all got pretty close n care about you.


----------



## Bean66

Beautiful writting Buzzy. :hugs:

Had a difficult night. Been with a friends who just admitted to been assaulted by her husband and pressurised/forced to have sex and won't except she refuses to have anal with him. I had my suspicions last year but then got to know him and presumed I'd been judgemental for no reason. How I wish I'd said something. I went to see her and she had a bad bruise in her chin. She explained it away. I brought up my concerns with a mutual friend but never followed it through. He hasn't hit her since then but has been aggressive and will try to force her to bd. He has also been watching porn and home videos where it's obvious the women is unaware of being filmed. We have only recently been socialising with them as a couple. They seemed so happy and normal. 

Soooo regret not saying something last year but thought I wad being stupid. Sorry to go on. Just a little shocked. Glad she's confided now. She is still living with him. I've given her my keys so she has somewhere to run to. He's very apologetic and sorry and both their families know but she's scared there will be a backlash - either physically or verbally. 

Sorry to rant thus at you guys. On my mobile and a little tipsy so sorry if I'm making not sense. 

What a mess.


----------



## 28329

Oh god bean, that's awful. I know what she's going through. I went through something very similar with my DD's father after I fell pregnant. I got away from him, made it to a refuge and my life has never been better. I hope she works out her way through it soon.


----------



## Bean66

So sorry to hear that 28329. Well done for having the courage to get away.

I just can't believe it but at the same time I can. I'd met him briefly a couple of times and they invited us around to dinner. We didn't really want to go as she'd said acfew things which had put me off but he was lovely and charming and we all had a great night. Had some lovely nights with them since and the more we've met him the more we've liked him. God how wrong can you be. It all came to a head when they left ours last Saturday. At least it's out in the open now.

She's had such a crap life. She doesn't deserve this. Not that anyone does.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Oh bean that's awful!! I hope she's able to get away from that awful environment very soon. I'm happy she has a great support like you!


----------



## Tella

Bean, that is horrible to read, hope she gets the courage to leave him for good as very few men that abuses will change their ways. Mostly it changes from verbally to physically.

Buzzy, im gonna read your blog now, after i started talking to all you lovely ladies the whole TTC journey has been a lot easier and hope the blog helps you even more!

28329 > Fx'd for a speedy 2ww and a BFP before the end of the year :) 

Lolalei > Every time i see your x days ago i found out i was pregnant i smile :)

GL to all the other girls! Fx'd for more SMEP success stories soon!!!!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks ladies. Still can't believe it. 

Buzzy - What you wrote was very sad but so beautifully written. Lovely writing style. How you feeling today?

28329 - bring on that BFP!!! Sounds like you nailed the timing. Fingers crossed hun.

Lolalei - you're having a baby! :happydance:

Beauty - can't believe you don't get a 12 week scan. If you hadn't had the dating scan would your first be at 20 weeks? 

Tella - did you go with the soy?


----------



## Tella

Bean66 said:


> Tella - did you go with the soy?

I took it last month but i dont think im gonna use it this month. Im scared my FS wants to do Bloods when i go in and then my hormones might be altered due to soy so im going all natural this month.


----------



## Bean66

Tella said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> Tella - did you go with the soy?
> 
> I took it last month but i dont think im gonna use it this month. Im scared my FS wants to do Bloods when i go in and then my hormones might be altered due to soy so im going all natural this month.Click to expand...

I think that's a good point. Fingers crossed you get you BFP!!


----------



## Tella

Bean66 said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> Tella - did you go with the soy?
> 
> I took it last month but i dont think im gonna use it this month. Im scared my FS wants to do Bloods when i go in and then my hormones might be altered due to soy so im going all natural this month.Click to expand...
> 
> I think that's a good point. Fingers crossed you get you BFP!!Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Ok, FF give me crosshairs today. Could have got a little more bding in around ovulation but too late to worry about that now.


----------



## Bean66

I've definitely begun to realise that more isn't necessarily better.

Good luck.


----------



## 28329

You're exactly right. We done it cd's 4, 6, 8, 10, 12 and 13. I ovulated cd 12.


----------



## Beauty2

MrsMM24 - Yea, I'm sure my next scan will be at the 20 week mark. When I was preggo with my daughter I only had a gender scan at 20 weeks. I'm assuming this is the way it works in the U.S. they only give you extra scans if there are complications or if you don't know when your lmp is. 

I'm not really worried about it, though. Putting it all in God's hands. 

I hope you all are doing well this morning!!


----------



## Beauty2

Well it's morning for me anyway :)


----------



## Buzzymomma

28329 that much bding looks good to me. Keep those fingers crossed.

Tella thanks so much for your lovely comment on my blog. I really appreciate it :) I hope going all natural this cycle works for you! 

Bean thank you again :hugs:

Ladies, I'm doing good. I'm writing a blog right now about healing, and I seriously think that writing that post yesterday helped tremendously. I had a great day yesterday after writing it.


----------



## MrsMM24

TELLA, I think the natural way will be just fine! :dust:

BEAN, that is sooo terrible about your friend, but I am happy that you gave her a place to run!


28329, Chart is looking Fab by the way! :dust:


BEAUTY, yeah, that is about how it works, I will likely push for more scans given the recent history I have had.


Hi Ladies:wave:

I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, Happy Holidays to all of the Lovely Ladies on my testing threads and the Ladies of BnB! I hope that everyone has a safe time, filled with happiness, togetherness, smiles, family and cheer! :xmas3: 


*AFM...* TTC area: Well, it looks like we may be able to line some donations up in January, Thank goodness I don't have to watch another OV date go by, it was as much torture as the TTW. Other than that, not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## lolalei3

Buzzy I just read your blog, you are an incredible woman and I admire your courage, I am a little shocked however at how the nursing staff treated you and i understand they see 'this sort of thing every day' more care really needs to be taken with peoples emotions! I wish you all the best hon :hugs:

MrsM so good to hear you will be back on the ttc train in january, these last few weeks must have been hard for you. :flower:

Bean that is just awful what happened to your friend! :nope: have you heard anything from her? 

28329 yay for crosshairs :happydance: by the sounds of it you covered bd! i have everything crossed for you!! :dust:

Tella hooray for the natural cycle! I have a great feeling about you, fx'd af packs her bags soon so you can get on with bd! :happydance:

Beauty most women only get the one scan throughout their pregnancy, i am just a stress head so will get the 8wk the 12wk and the 20wk!! :blush: at great cost to me i'm sure as i know the 12wk one costs AUS$250!! Still can't believe you have a plum! how are you feeling?

Wantabby how are you?

afm almost got my Christmas shopping out of the way and preparing for our 3 Christmas's in one day!! We have my dad and his partner putting on breakfast with my brother and his gf, OH family doing lunch and then afternoon tea/dinner at my aunties with mum and stepdad etc! it will be a crazy day! we are also telling OH family that day too! :wacko:
Not many symptoms to speak of just insomnia! can't sleep until the sun comes up! maybe its body preparing me for no sleep! :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks LOLA! It has been more torture. I actually was a little slack on BnB not too long ago, because I was so saddened by it. I was thinking about the 3 mos that are left for a 2012 baby, and the fact that I would be sitting out undetermined. I am blessed to get back in it!

You have a busy Christmas ahead of you. Which is good, get it out of the way early as further along you get the less you will be ok with busy. 

*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Thanks so much Lola! 
It's hard being a nurse... Sometimes you have to act like that, otherwise you'd go home and cry your face off all night long. 
Lately I have been thinking about Australian Christmas and I can't get over that it's summer! I heard a Christmas song on the radio a few weeks ago and it was singing about how white kangaroos pull Santa's sleigh in Australia, and he was sweating because of his big red coat :haha: I just can't imagine it being hot for Christmas!

Mrsmm I'm happy for you that you'll be able to try in January!! Good luck :D

Me today... I'm doing good! I had a talk with my husband last night, I told him I need him to try harder to be happy and back to normal, because I need him to be strong. Lo and behold, we get up this morning and he's smiling and happy! Hooray!!
And I peeked at my Christmas present from my Dad... Bad girl over here! :haha: I'll have to thank him profusely on Christmas because he gave me $500!! :shock:

Also, still bleeding... Wish it would stop!!! How can I BD if I'm bleeding :wacko: Today's day 6, and it seems to be slowing down. So fingers crossed it stops asap.


----------



## 28329

Hey ladies. Sorry not been about today. I've had a busy day. FF changed my ovulation day. I'm now 3dpo. Got my usual 3dpo cramps, like clockwork. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## lolalei3

Buzzy wow $500!! thats awesome, what a great dad you have! really hope the bleeding stops soon hon :hugs:

28329 yay to the tww!! and roll on your New Year bfp!!

well i think im a sweetpea! think my days are off as I O'd late so prob more like 5wks 4days but hey 6wks sounds better! :haha:


----------



## 28329

Ok, FF changed my ovulation day again. I'm 5dpo n had a huge temp drop this morning.


----------



## wantabby

hey ladies!! I am still waiting to ovulate. (I think) :shrug: I usually temp at 9 a.m... that is usually when I wake up. I had to get up early yesterday 6 a.m. and when I did my temp was 97.0 which is low for me, even for an ovulation day temp, and today I woke up late.. 11a.m.. and my temp was 98.2 so I don't know if I ov'd yesterday and today is the start of my temp increase or what. I woke up tossing covers and I have felt slightly nauseous this morning (possible progesterone rise??) I will try to wake up at the appropriate time the next few days and hopefully I'll get some crosshairs! 

Hope everyone is doing great today!


----------



## Bean66

Hey Ladies,

Sorry. Busy busy busy! Thinking of you all and following but prob gonna find it hard to post over xmas. I wish you all lots and lots of christmas baby dust. 

Hope you all have a wonderful christmas with your loved ones and hope all your dreams come true in 2012.

I'll pop on when I can.

HAPPY CHRISTMAS!! :xmas8::xmas9:


----------



## 28329

Have a good one bean. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Merry Christmas bean!! Hope it's awesome for you :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Merry Christmas ladies. Have a fanatic day. Hope you're all spoilt and treated like the princesses you all are.


----------



## Bean66

You too hun!

Tmi but got some EWCM today so snook(sp?) DH off to my parents bathroom. :blush: no tone to lie down but at least had a softcup to hold it in. :haha:

Happy Christmas everyone!!


----------



## 28329

Ha ha. Brilliant!! Hope you get fertilized.


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> Ha ha. Brilliant!! Hope you get fertilized.

Thanks! Got my fingers crossed for you.

Happy Christmas!!!!!


----------



## Beauty2

Merry Christmas everyone!!!! Enjoy!!!!! :xmas6: :xmas9:


----------



## lolalei3

You go Bean!! :xmas13:

We told OH's family today and they were so happy! My auntie was a :mamafy: as usual but thats just normal for her!! hope you all had a great day!

Merry Christmas everyone!! :xmas16:


----------



## Bean66

Happy Christmas!!!!!!!!!

So got my smiley today! Got to find a way to escape. 

Hope you all have a lovely day!!X


----------



## lolalei3

Escapeeee!!!:wohoo: do it! yay for smiley!! :happydance:


----------



## Bean66

Mission accomplished!! :blush:


----------



## 28329

Yay bean. Hope you've caught that eggy. You been spoilt today?


----------



## Beauty2

Where the heck is everybody????


----------



## Bean66

Hey Beauty. Think we've all been busy with Xmas.

Did you have a good one?

We had a great one. Though very sleepy today. didn't go to bed last night until 3am. Drinking homemade chocolate vodka and singing on singstar. Note I never sing, I must have been drunk!

We did a secret Santa at home. My mum got me and got me some amazing sheepskin trainers - kinda like converse. They are so comfy!! 

Heading back home tomorrow about half a stone heavier and hoping I've got a little bean trying to implant. Fingers crossed. We didn't manage to bd yesterday. Pretty sure I O'd yesterday am. We did the day before (+OPK day) and day before that. 

How are the rest of you?


----------



## 28329

Hey ladies. Hope everyone had a great Xmas. Mine was fantastic. I had to run out for emergency nail In fills. One tore off in sainsburys. Now, I'm not overly girly but I was panicking. :rofl:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas! I definitely got spoiled... I think everyone was trying to cheer me up!! 

I'm trying to relax and not temp and just take vitamins and look at cm and cp. finally got hubs to BD for the first time yesterday so we're on the right track!


----------



## 28329

Glad to hear things are looking up for you buzzy. Good luck hunnie.


----------



## lolalei3

Hi everyone sounds like we all had a good Christmas, mind was good very busy and we told OH's family they are all very happy

Well I thought I'd got away with it but the last few days I've felt like I am in a boat and am seasick! Guessing this is ms! It strikes in waves and I'll be ok one minute then dizzy and sick the next, been trying to stay busy to keep my mind off it, works ok for now anyway and haven't yet thrown up so fx'd it doesn't get worse! Got my scan booked for 7th Jan yay!


----------



## 28329

I hope the ms goes away for you Lola. That is the part I hated. Not long for your scan!! Yay.


----------



## wantabby

I hope everyone had a fantastic Christmas! ! We had a great one!

Well.. I finally have some crosshairs. I'm not to convinced by them yet though. I don't know what to think this cycle. the earliest I have ever o'd was cd16 and ff is saying I o'd on cd14?? I have been on an increased clomid cycle so maybe that has something to do with it. on a positive note, if I did ovulate on cd14 that would make me 8dpo! lol!! have a look at my chart and let me know what you think!! Thanks ladies!


----------



## Beauty2

Why in the hell is my stomach sooo BIG????? I&#8217;m only 13weeks&#8230;I&#8217;ll be 14 weeks on Friday but still. My tummy is HUGE! It&#8217;s been like this since about 11 weeks. WTF??? This brings a new meaning to showing &#8220;early&#8221; in your second pregnancy. I look 17 weeks but I&#8217;m only 13!! Ugh!

Anyhoo, how is everyone? :)


----------



## 28329

Aww beauty. I love the cute little bumps.


----------



## MrsMM24

I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday!! :hugs::flower:

BEAUTY, I am sure that you look wonderful!:flower:

How is the thread today? :wave:


*AFM...* Going to Officially be back in the chase for Jan! Thanks in part, to the best group of ladies I have ever come across on BnB!!!:hugs::flower: Also hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! Jan and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi guys! I am thinking of trying SMEP this cycle... Just to make sure I understand, you BD every other day starting on Day 8, then every day once you get a positive OPK, for 3 days? I usually ovulate on CD 17 or 18. So should I start BDing later? I usually notice EWCM around CD 12, and I get "highs" on my CBFM around CD13-CD15 and I peak on CD 16-18. 

As for the CBFM - what should I do when it reads "high?" Stick with the every other day thing until I get a peak? I've been DTD on ALL the high and peak days, sometimes twice a day and still no BFP.

This is my 6th cycle TTC, and up until now we've been doing it every day during the fertile window, and we've been starting pretty early in the cycle. I didn't track BDing the first month, but the 2nd month we started BDing almost daily on CD 5, my 3rd month on CD6, the 4th month on CD 10 and last month on CD 11. Really wondering if I should start later, since I ovulate later? Thanks in advance ladies!


----------



## Bean66

Hey everyone. Sounds like we all had good christmas's. 

Beauty - bump is cute! 

Lola - Have you recovered from your very busy xmas? Sorry about the MS. Hope it doesn't last too long.

Wantabby - Yay to crosshairs. Are they solid?

Buzzy - Glad you were spoiled. And pleased to hear your DH is doing better and up for some bding fun again.

Mrsmm - You have a good xmas? Glad you are back in the january running. :hugs:

Welcome Daisy - We meet again. Hope you had a good christmas. I don't know much about the CBFM but if doing SMEP then I'd bd EV day until the peak then 3 days in a row. I'd maybe keep to EV day until CD15 or Peak. 

AFM - Well we managed to bd day before and day of +OPK. Unfortunately couldn't recline after (or during TMI :blush) but you never know. Weirdly I got strong O pains this month and have had brown CM since?! Had a tiny bit of blood in the am I O'd and brown CM since. Don't remember having this before. Don't think it's a symptom as started 0/1 dpo. Not really thinking about TTC this cycle. If it happens it happens if not we'll try again next month.

If I don't get on here again before Saturday I hope you all have a fantastic New year and I hope 2012 is the year our dreams come true. :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Welcome daisy. Hope smep works for you this cycle. 

I'm 11dpo today ladies. Nothing to report. Just my usual pms symptoms with slight nausea on the side!! Af due in 5/6 days. If not here in 6 days I'll test. FF recommends testing on Wednesday. Will only test if witch is late. So fed up with seeing only 1 line!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks for the welcome! And bean66, thanks for the feedback! Sorry, what do you mean by EV day? Is that every day? Not sure of that abbreviation. Sorry!

I was thinking of abstaining for 3-4 days and starting in cd 11, since I ovulate late. Then go every other day until + opk, then three days in a row, making sure to hit cd 15, 16, and 17, as I think I usually ovulate on the 17th, and the 16 th is usually my last good day of fertile cm. What's the benefit of skipping the fourth day and doing one more? Isn't it too late by then? Tempted to BD on the 18th too. Am I over thinking it?

Thanks! And good luck to everyone. Looking forward to getting to know you ladies better.


----------



## wantabby

bean, the crosshairs aren't solid.. :/ I am just waiting to see if my temp keeps increasing. I need to go in for my progesterone check. he told me to track ovulation and go @ 7dpo since I usually o late, instead of the traditional cd21.. I am confused by this cycle??!!?


----------



## lolalei3

Welcome DaisyQ also not familiar with cbfm but my advice is to bd every other day all through your cycle not going more than 2 days without and every day once you get a peak or see ewcm. Good luck!

Wantabby yay for crosshairs hope the tww flys by! 

MrsM so happy you'll be back in it for January all the best for your 2012 sticky bean! :kiss:

28329 11dpo! Be strong and don't test yet! Lots of baby dust your way! 

Bean you just may have done it this cycle! Those sneaky trips to your parents bathroom may have paid off! The brown cm could well be a good sign you've cought that egg! Lots of sticky dust to you!!

Buzzy good to hear dh is on board again, I have everything crossed for you! :flower:

Beauty lucky you with a bump! It doesn't even feel real to me yet I want a bump! :haha: 

Afm just feeling queasy most of the day but ok and just keeping busy, not looking forward to going back to work as they don't know and will wonder what's wrong with me, may have to tell them but will see how I go, am back on the 9th ahhh how do women do this??


----------



## DaisyQ

Thank you Lolalei and congratulations! Saltines... lots of saltines! I know having a snack before bed, and saltines right away in the morning can help. Having an empty stomach makes it worse.


----------



## MrsMM24

January is fast approaching. As we look back at 2011, I hope that you are able to see the tremendous impacts this year has on your life. I hope however, that those impacts continue to happen for the better! Everyone still waiting on that BFP, I would like to hope and pray, that you will see them sooner rather than later in 2012!

I hope that this upcoming year provides many more successes in any and every thing that you encounter, small little miracles and the gigantic ones too! I know for myself, this has been a very trying year with ups and downs, but when I look deeply, everything that has happened has been a part of a much bigger plan that my God has in store. I have met some of the most amazing women here on BnB, and I like to think that _MrsMM24_ in MD/DC of the United States, has now added some of the greatest BnB FRIENDS across the world! I wish you all get everything that you could want in 2012, especially a BFP, and importantly, a Happy and Safe New Year!!!


BEAN, I had an awesome Christmas! Better than I expected, Christmas led me back in the TTC arena so it was GREAT!!! I am looking forward to the New Year! 


LOLA, I hope you start feeling better soon.:hugs:


:hi: DAISYQ, welcome here! You will find some really awesome ladies here and information that will be so very useful. I hope that SMEP works for you this cycle, there is alot of BFPs in here and even more to come!:dust:


I am not leaving this thread, but I am unable to SMEP this cycle. If I don't get my BFP in Jan, we are hoping to SMEP in Feb!


*AFM...* The new year is approaching! I got my thermometer las night and OPKs and HPTs from eBay should arrive on Thursday with the holiday shipping times. I also have my Soy but debating to take. I hope you all have a wonderful New Year's Eve and an even more wonderful New Year! Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. Happy new year!! I've decided I'm not going to test. I'm now 14 ish dpo and temps are kinda low so not hopefull. Just waiting on witch to start a fresh.


----------



## Bean66

Happy new year lovely ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## wantabby

Happy New Year ladies!! I'm praying each and everyone of us get our BFP'S in 2012!!! :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyQ

Happy new year! Praying 2012 will be THE YEAR.


----------



## lolalei3

Happy New Year everyone!

MrsM still post on here even if your not doing smep we would hate to loose you! 

28329 your not out yet hon! temp dip but no af yet!

Bean 6dpo? what happened to your chart?

Wantabby your chart is looking good!

DaisyQ happy bding! 

Beauty how are you doing hon? when did the ms go away for you?

afm ms has hit hard, i feel so sick all day and always soooo hungry! really trying hard not to put too much weight on!! Never thought pregnancy would be easy but also didn't think i would feel this bad! Oh well it's all for a great cause i should stop wingeing! :blush:


----------



## Bean66

Hey Lolalei - Sorry about the MS. The travel sickness bands can really help and lots of ginger.

I'm 7DPO, didn't chart this cycle so changed Ovulation detector method. I am definite I O'd CD18. Still got browny CM, only on TP. Not sure why. If my LP is short this cycle I might see if my doc will check my progesterone levels. 

MrsMM we didn't use SMEP either but you are all my buddies so I'm not going anywhere and you best not either.

Happy Bding Daisy. 

28329 - How are you?

Wantabby - did the crosshairs stick? Can't see your chart - can you link it?

How are you Beauty?


----------



## lolalei3

Thanks Bean, got the sea bands on right now! and have tried ginger cordial too! even ordered some preggie pops off ebay!! guess i just need to suck it up!! :winkwink:


----------



## Bean66

Make some ginger tea with hot water and fresh ginger. Hope it passes soon hun.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Glad to hear you've all been well. Happy new year to all. 

I've been back at work this week and having a hard time with it. Taking comfort in that I think I ovulated yesterday.


----------



## Bean66

Sorry to hear that Buzzy. :hugs: Fingers crossed you caught that egg.

:hugs:


----------



## wantabby

Thanks lola!! I'm trying to stay positive! 

bean~ my chart is in my siggy. and yes the crosshairs stayed. I am still not convinced though. I think o day may have been CD 19 which would make me 8 dpo I believe. ff says o was CD 14 which would make me 13 dpo. I had blood drawn for a progesterone check today so that will tell me if I o'ed for sure. I have been slightly crampy since yesterday, and my face/chest is always red (could be from progesterone) creamy cm and cervix is high closed and firm. 

buzzy~ Hopefully you ovulated!! yayyy!! 

28329~ anything new?


----------



## Bean66

Sorry. Yes it is. I wasn't very with it yesterday.

I think you O'd cd19/20 too. Hope you caught that egg.

Fingers crossed hun.


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been quiet, been enjoying my family time. Nothing new from me. I haven't tested yet. 16dpo today. I've not took my temperature the last couple mornings and I'm pretty scared to test. Af due tomorrow. If I get to Thursday with no af I'll pee on a stick.


----------



## Bean66

Glad you've enjoyed some family time. We've had a great Christmas with family and friends.

Got everything crossed for you hun. I really hope it's your month.

Good luck. :dust:


----------



## Beauty2

lolalei3 said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> MrsM still post on here even if your not doing smep we would hate to loose you!
> 
> 28329 your not out yet hon! temp dip but no af yet!
> 
> Bean 6dpo? what happened to your chart?
> 
> Wantabby your chart is looking good!
> 
> DaisyQ happy bding!
> 
> Beauty how are you doing hon? when did the ms go away for you?
> 
> afm ms has hit hard, i feel so sick all day and always soooo hungry! really trying hard not to put too much weight on!! Never thought pregnancy would be easy but also didn't think i would feel this bad! Oh well it's all for a great cause i should stop wingeing! :blush:

I still have ms. Not as bad but still here. Also certain foods still make me sick. Not sure that'll go away. I hope it gets better for you, doll. :hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

Bean66 said:


> Hey Lolalei - Sorry about the MS. The travel sickness bands can really help and lots of ginger.
> 
> I'm 7DPO, didn't chart this cycle so changed Ovulation detector method. I am definite I O'd CD18. Still got browny CM, only on TP. Not sure why. If my LP is short this cycle I might see if my doc will check my progesterone levels.
> 
> MrsMM we didn't use SMEP either but you are all my buddies so I'm not going anywhere and you best not either.
> 
> Happy Bding Daisy.
> 
> 28329 - How are you?
> 
> Wantabby - did the crosshairs stick? Can't see your chart - can you link it?
> 
> How are you Beauty?

I'm good. How are you doing? I hope the brown CM is implanation. Good luck this cycle. Lots of :dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES!!! :happydance:


I hope you are all well. 

BEAUTY, you are 14 weeks... Ahhhh!!! Yay!


*LADIES* don't eeeeven try to get rid of me that easy! You KNOW I am not going anywhere! Who else ois going to press you all to follow the SMEP and get to :sex:ing.... I am here for the long haul with my SMEP group!


*AFM...* Happy New Year! I am temping again, YAY! AF should be here in a couple days if she follows schedule so I will be back in this race soon with OV around the 18th. I can't wait to POAS! I get my OPKs and HPTs tonight in the mail, I have been tracking the package. Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Bean66

Hey MrsMM - I'm not 14 weeks Beauty is. LOL! Glad you're back in the game.

Beauty - not implantation started at O. I had a pink dot of blood in the am of O day then this brown CM since the evening of O day. Not sure if it's progesterone related or something else. We'll see. 

So cold, wet and windy here today. Brrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## MrsMM24

Bean66 said:


> Hey MrsMM - I'm not 14 weeks Beauty is. LOL! Glad you're back in the game.
> 
> Beauty - not implantation started at O. I had a pink dot of blood in the am of O day then this brown CM since the evening of O day. Not sure if it's progesterone related or something else. We'll see.
> 
> So cold, wet and windy here today. Brrrrrrrrrr.

Ooooopps!!! :wacko:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all!

Wantabby, that chart is looking good! You ladies show some serious self-restraint around here with testing! I'd be testing again by now, that chart looks so good.

28329, FX that AF stays away! You have a 16 day LP? Lucky girl! Mine is 11 days normally, and I worry it is too short. Of course that means a longer 2WW for you, which must be agonizing. 

Beauty, how is the MS? Eating frequent snacks should help - especially important before bed and as soon as you wake up (I'm a dietitian). Salty snacks also seem to help with nausea. 

Bean, how are you doing? Any symptoms to speak of?

Hi MrsMM24! Glad to hear you are back in the game this cycle - FX for you.

AFM, got a HIGH today on my monitor. What??? I'm on CD 10, and this has never happened before. Last time, I got a high on CD 13, and the time before it was on CD 15. This is a new box of sticks though (I buy them in packs of 30), so I wonder if this batch is more sensitive or something. My estrogen line is still pretty dark, with some slight fading in the center of the line (faded line = estrogen surge, which precedes LH surge), but yesterday's was super duper dark throughout. Anyway, I'm wondering/hoping if this will mean I will O sooner this month, which would be great, but it will throw off my BDing plan somewhat, as I was planning on abstaining for a few days before BDing ~4 days in a row starting on 15 (usually O around CD 17). Hmmm... what to do ladies? Should I start BDing every other day until peak? Then every day? We BD'ed last night, so I guess I'll take tonight off..?

Thanks ladies!


----------



## 28329

I sure do have a 16 day lp. It's a nightmare! I'm 17dpo today. Witch not her yet but there's still over 10 hours left of the day for her to show!! If I was you I'd keep up bding every other day until you get your peak. Good luck.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks 28329, that's what I'll do. Reeeeally hoping the SMEP plan works for me. 

In researching the SMEP, I found out it was "designed" (not sure by who!) for women who have recently miscarried. Anyone know why this method was designed for that population? Just curious.


----------



## 28329

I've wondered that myself but never found an answer.


----------



## Bean66

Oh 28329 - fingers crossed for you hun!! 

Daisy - I agree with 28329. BD EO day until peak.

With regard to SMEP I think it's just because it's presumed if you've had a MC there are no fertility issues so this a way to maximise the chances. 

Have tender boobs but that's not new for me. Spotting has decreased. Not on TP but there is I check CM. it's got me wondering. Is there a difference between spotting and brown CM?


----------



## Bean66

I take that back. I think the witch is on her way!


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh no! I hope not Bean. A lady on my CBFM buddy thread thought she had her period earlier this month, but really it wasn't she is prego! It was lighter and shorter than normal. She is still spotting on and off. FX full AF does not show up.


----------



## 28329

Oh girlies. Be honest please. It's there but is it pink or grey? 

https://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z339/28329/12ba8869.jpg


----------



## DaisyQ

I think I see something super faint and it looks pink, not grey... !!!!!

Any way you can take another pic? This one is a little grainy? 

OMG... so excited for you!!!


----------



## 28329

Ive another pic I'll find it now. Pics aren't great, I'm on my IPhone. 

Is this better? 
https://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z339/28329/6043a7e6.jpg


----------



## DaisyQ

Mmm... not really - maybe you are too close? Can you try taking the pic so the stick is getting maximum day light? That usually helps. But then you have to make sure you or the phone doesn't create a shadow over it. I was doing this last month with my CBFM sticks and it took me 20 minutes to figure out how to get a clear pic of it!


----------



## 28329

It's dark here now and a picture is impossible. I'll test again in the morning. Wish me luck!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Good luck!!! Hope the lines are darker with fmu! I have a very good feeling about it!


----------



## Bean66

OMG. Looking pink to me and I'm on my phone!! Will take another look when I get home. 

Fingers crossed hun!


----------



## Bean66

I think it's pink. I really do!


----------



## MrsMM24

28329, there is definitely something there! Can't wait till you test tomorrow!!!


DAISYQ, it's a high, I agree, get to BDg Lady!!! :dust:


BEAN, I hope that AF stays far away!!:dust:


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, just monitoring everything and lining up my donation times! I got my OPKs and HPTs from eBay last night. I am ready to start the new year off with the best foot forward in TTC this Jan 2012.:dust:


----------



## Bean66

28329 - where've you gone? (im)patiently waiting!! :dust: :dust:

AF not here yet........ I just hope I have a longer than 10day LP. 10dpo tomorrow.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Ladies im glad you're all doing well :)
28329 that looks pink to me!
Mrsmm fingers crossed for you this month!

I'm not doing so well lately. Emotions really getting the best of me.


----------



## Bean66

Sorry you're not doing good buzzy. (hugs). I know it's hard but time will heal. I know you know this but you have to go through the grieving process. Let yourself go through the emotions, don't fight them, and you'll feel better once you come out the other side. (hugs)

We are all here for you.


----------



## 28329

Sorry ladies, had that same pink line again but they was nasty evaps because I'm cd 1 today. Onto cycle 7.


----------



## Bean66

Oh sweetie, I'm sorry. You got proper flow? Evaps aren't normally pink. Fingers crossed the witch blows away in this nasty wind. (hugs)


----------



## 28329

Yeah, full flow. Gutted.


----------



## Bean66

:hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

:-(. I'm so sorry.


----------



## lolalei3

28329 sorry about af hon, lets hope 2012 brings better luck :hugs:

Buzzy love it hasn't even been a full month since it happened these feelings are very normal, i know it's all well and good to say that but i know what it feels like to 'guilt grieve' and you should never feel like that! let it out hon and really hope this is your month :hugs:

DaisyQ definitely bd every other day till peak, 4 days off is too long just in case you O you may miss it, good luck!

Bean any symptoms?

afm feeling much better, still a little flat but not as sick! yay hoping it stays away! countdown till work starts! 3 days! :wacko:


----------



## wantabby

Thank you Daisy! I had about all the slef restraint to test I could stand.. BFN.. =( 
I will just keep temping and see what happens. I haven't really had any S&S.. I have been itching on my back & arms for the past four days and I think I may have had a bit of a yeast infection (tmi sorry) & I NEVER get those??! I guess all I can do is wait and see.. I will be due for AF next Tues & I have a doc appt the same day. 

28329 ~ Soooo sorry!! Those tests can be an awful tease sometimes! Hopefully the :witch: will be gone soon and you can get started on your 2012 BFP!!


----------



## MrsMM24

BEAN, FXD that AF stays far far away with a BFP! :dust:


BUZZY, :hugs:I totally understand how you are feeling, I was there more than once in 2011. However, this is 2012, and it hasn't been that long, so I say, let these feelings out, we are here for you. Get them out so that your journey through TTC can be filled with happiness from here on out!:dust:


28329, so very sorry that AF flew her damn broom in. I know next cycle will prove successful!!:dust:


LOLA, glad to see that MS is taking it easy on you right now, I hope it continues. :dust:


WANTABBY, hang in there, your LP has been rather long in the past, I think you still have a chance!:dust:


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF so I can get this month in full swing.:dust:


----------



## Bean66

Want - your chart is looking good!! I think you O'd CD20 though. So too early for that BFP. You'll get it in a few days.

:hugs: 28329. :wine:

Buzzy - HOw you doing today hun? :hugs:

MrsMM - So pleased you're back in the running. I wish you the best of luck and will be sending positive thoughts your way.

Lolalei- Still sooooo happy for you. Makes me smile whenever I see your countdown.

Tella - Where you at?

How are you Daisy? Any sign of that peak. Keep bding EO day.

AFM - No symptoms but no AF either. I told DH yesterday that I thought I was out. And he asked why (no BFP yet) and whether I thought there was something wrong with him and if he should be tested. He looked so sad. Bless he wants this so bad.

I'm still concerned about the spotting. If I don't get my BFP I think I head to the GP. If I do I'll go anyway to get my progesterone checked. It started at 0/1dpo so I kinda don't think it's my progesterone. I got bad O pain and it hurt to bd on O day - It's def old blood mixed with CM. Any ideas?


----------



## Beauty2

28329 said:


> Sorry ladies, had that same pink line again but they was nasty evaps because I'm cd 1 today. Onto cycle 7.

So sorry to hear that!! I hope cycle 7 is the one for you! FXD!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

Bean66 said:


> Want - your chart is looking good!! I think you O'd CD20 though. So too early for that BFP. You'll get it in a few days.
> 
> :hugs: 28329. :wine:
> 
> Buzzy - HOw you doing today hun? :hugs:
> 
> MrsMM - So pleased you're back in the running. I wish you the best of luck and will be sending positive thoughts your way.
> 
> Lolalei- Still sooooo happy for you. Makes me smile whenever I see your countdown.
> 
> Tella - Where you at?
> 
> How are you Daisy? Any sign of that peak. Keep bding EO day.
> 
> AFM - No symptoms but no AF either. I told DH yesterday that I thought I was out. And he asked why (no BFP yet) and whether I thought there was something wrong with him and if he should be tested. He looked so sad. Bless he wants this so bad.
> 
> I'm still concerned about the spotting. If I don't get my BFP I think I head to the GP. If I do I'll go anyway to get my progesterone checked. It started at 0/1dpo so I kinda don't think it's my progesterone. I got bad O pain and it hurt to bd on O day - It's def old blood mixed with CM. Any ideas?

FXD it's a bfp, doll!!!!! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## 28329

I'm going to try to stick to smep this cycle using conceive plus cd's 8 through 14. I ovulated cd 12 last 2 cycles. I'm now having 29 day cycles so hopefully I'm clockwork now. So we'll bd cd's 6, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13 then maybe 14 or 15. Fingers crossed we get preggo this cycle. I'll start opks cd 10 n prob get my positive cd 11. Got it all planned!


----------



## Bean66

You go girl!!!


----------



## Bean66

Where's everyone at today? 

Witch still not got me.........


----------



## MrsMM24

BEAN, one day closer... stay far away :af: This is going to be it!:dust:


28329, I hope that I can join you.... If AF would show then I will be doing the same schedule, well, except the SMEP.... all else yes, and I use Preseed with the donations.... I also have been doing nothing but water every day since I foudn out I could TTC this month. I have water then with dinner I drink green tea, but nothing else, no caffiene, etc... REALLY want to see a BFP before the due date of our angel Baby D....(2/15/12)


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF so I can get this month in full swing. I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I am using this weekend to recover from the holidays:dust:


----------



## Beauty2

MrsMM24 said:


> BEAN, one day closer... stay far away :af: This is going to be it!:dust:
> 
> 
> 28329, I hope that I can join you.... If AF would show then I will be doing the same schedule, well, except the SMEP.... all else yes, and I use Preseed with the donations.... I also have been doing nothing but water every day since I foudn out I could TTC this month. I have water then with dinner I drink green tea, but nothing else, no caffiene, etc... REALLY want to see a BFP before the due date of our angel Baby D....(2/15/12)
> 
> 
> *AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF so I can get this month in full swing. I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I am using this weekend to recover from the holidays:dust:

I so hope this is IT for you this month!!!! FXD, lovely!!! :dust:


----------



## Beauty2

I'm 15weeks!!! YAY! Even though my ticker doesn't say so...I don't feel like changing it so it's always 3 days behind :haha: Anyhoo, have a wonderful weekend everyone!!!

Good luck to you, Bean!!! I so hope this is IT for you, lady!!! FXD!!!!!


----------



## Beauty2

28329 said:


> I'm going to try to stick to smep this cycle using conceive plus cd's 8 through 14. I ovulated cd 12 last 2 cycles. I'm now having 29 day cycles so hopefully I'm clockwork now. So we'll bd cd's 6, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13 then maybe 14 or 15. Fingers crossed we get preggo this cycle. I'll start opks cd 10 n prob get my positive cd 11. Got it all planned!

I hope this is your month! Still waiting on you, doll!!! No worries...got about a little over 5 more months so take your time :hugs: FXD, doll!!


----------



## Bean66

Hey beauty - How you doing. Can not believe you are 15 weeks!

Beauty and MrsMM - thanks I'm not that hopeful but who knows. Booked an appointment with my GP next thursday to discuss spotting. It can't be normal. might be able to use it to convince him to do blood work. Or we can discuss my BFP!!!! FXd.

MrsMM - I soooooo hope this is your month. It is so sweet what the other ladies did for you. I wish I'd know about the secret santa. You really deserve it. :dust: back at you.


----------



## Bean66

Beauty - You have a Lemon!!!!!


----------



## Bean66

Sporting appears to have stopped! Please let it be a good sign!!


----------



## 28329

Bean I hope you get your bfp soon. When are you testing? 

Beauty, I sure am trying Hun but its not happening yet. Although I think the lines I got couple days ago were real because this af is a lot heavier and painfull than usual and I'm clotting pretty bad. 

MrsMM I'm crossing try fingers to hear you've been successful in a few weeks. Good luck. 

So, is cd 2 today and I've been in bed all day dosed up on pain killers. The witch is killing me!! DF feels powerless because he can't take away the pain. It'll be cd 6 soon and the fun will begin!! :)


----------



## Beauty2

28329 said:


> Bean I hope you get your bfp soon. When are you testing?
> 
> Beauty, I sure am trying Hun but its not happening yet. Although I think the lines I got couple days ago were real because this af is a lot heavier and painfull than usual and I'm clotting pretty bad.
> 
> MrsMM I'm crossing try fingers to hear you've been successful in a few weeks. Good luck.
> 
> So, is cd 2 today and I've been in bed all day dosed up on pain killers. The witch is killing me!! DF feels powerless because he can't take away the pain. It'll be cd 6 soon and the fun will begin!! :)

OH NO!!!! :hugs: I'm so sorry!!!!! I hope this cycle is the one for your beautiful sticky bean!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> Bean I hope you get your bfp soon. When are you testing?
> 
> Beauty, I sure am trying Hun but its not happening yet. Although I think the lines I got couple days ago were real because this af is a lot heavier and painfull than usual and I'm clotting pretty bad.
> 
> MrsMM I'm crossing try fingers to hear you've been successful in a few weeks. Good luck.
> 
> So, is cd 2 today and I've been in bed all day dosed up on pain killers. The witch is killing me!! DF feels powerless because he can't take away the pain. It'll be cd 6 soon and the fun will begin!! :)

Oh hun, I'm sorry. I thought it might be a chemical but didn't want to say anything. :hugs: next cycle will be your sticky bean!


----------



## 28329

It was my second chemical since we strarted trying. Is gutting. Will defo get our sticky bean very soon.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Bean I'm excited for you! When are you going to test?

28329 I'm sorry that the witch got you :( Here's hoping your pain leaves quickly and you can get back to having fun!

Myself... You ladies are so lovely for asking how I've been. I've had a hard time coming onto B&B lately, I don't know why, it just reminds me of things I don't want to think of, I guess.
Tried to follow smep this month, seeing as it was actually intended for my situation.. I didn't use opks or temp though. I had ovulation pain this month, though! On CD15 and CD16 in the morning. On CD16, with the ov pains, how open my cervix was, how much EWCM and how "in the mood" I was, I'm putting all my money on CD16 ovulation. We baby danced CD10, 11, 13, 14, 16 and 17. Pregnancy monitor on FF says high chances.
So, 5 DPO today, I'm getting so many zits, like I did with my last BFP. And VERY irritable. Hubs was tickling me 2 nights ago, and he did it too much and didn't stop when I asked him so I started crying hysterically! :wacko:
I don't even know how I feel about getting pregnant again... Just so disconnected. I don't know really if I even care right now? It sounds horrible, I know. I'm awful :cry:


----------



## Bean66

Buzzy you're not awful, it's just alot for you to deal with. :hugs: You had great bd timing fingers crossed you get your BFP next week and it helps towards your pain.

Ok don't get excited peeps but I maybe on my way to a BFP. Took a test this am and it had the faintest of positive. I mean very faint and it was a blue dye test which I believe are renowned for evaps and full positives. It was so faint I can't get it on a picture. But no witch yet and fingers firmly crossed.


----------



## Tella

:hi: hello ladies :D
We have been on holiday out the country so no signal, which was bliss! No worries at all! 

I'm still on TTC break and just having fun in as many places as possible :blush: :hehe:

Bean, I'm keeping everything crossed for you and that it becomes a darker line everyday! 

28329, I'm soooooo sorry girl, I was so excited as I was catching up on all the pages, but now I'm so sad :cry: fx'5 for a sticky bean this cycle!

MrMM, GL, hope you catch that eggy before 15/2!!! :dust:

Lola, sorry the MS is hitting you so badly but atleast you know bean is healthy :) 

Buzzy, :hugs: hope you feel better today!

Sorry if I missed anyone! But loads of :dust: :mwah:


----------



## 28329

Eeek bean, that's so exciting. Can you get any superdrug tests? They're the best in the uk and pink dye!! I hope that line starts to get darker. :happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies, sorry so MIA the past few days.

28329 :-( I am so sorry about the chemical and the witch getting you. I hope the pain passes soon, and this next cycle is THE ONE.

Bean, fantastic news!! Will you be testing again tomorrow?? FX this is IT!

Buzzy, we haven't "met" but I'm so sorry about your loss. I'm sure you feeling "disconnected" is just your way of protecting yourself from getting your hopes up too much. It's totally natural and don't beat yourself up for feeling the way you feel. It doesn't make you awful at all.

MrsMM - good luck lady! When are you starting your inseminations? Are you doing AI or IUI?

AFM, I am on CD 13 today, and my 4th "high" on my fertility monitor. We have been DTD every other day, and are "due" to DTD again tonight. Every other day has been much more manageable for me, but poor DH prefers every day. I keep telling him "soon!" Once I get my peak... Also, I went to see a reproductive endocrinologist on Thursday. I was so nervous, but it went pretty well. I had a transvaginal ultrasound. He didn't say anything about it, other than my uterus looks normal. He also visualized both ovaries and tubes, but didn't say anything about either, and I was too shellshocked by the whole experience to ask about follicles or my uterine lining. Duh. Then we talked about next steps. He reassured me that at 34 and 6 months trying, it was not too early to get checked out. He reassured us that it can take a year or longer to conceive simply because us humans are just not reproductively efficient. He said many things can go wrong each cycle - failure to ovulate, failure to fertilize, failure to implant, bad egg etc and that the chance each month is more like 15%. I think that was to reassure me that it's "normal" to not have conceived yet, but honestly, I hate that statistic. It's rather discouraging. Finally, he referred dh for a sperm analysis (we are going to wait a week or two for that since I am in my fertile zone), and I am getting the full work up. I will go for bloodwork on day 3 for fsh, tsh and prolactin, and I will go on day 21 (even though I explained I ovulate in cd 17!!) for a progesterone check. I've been worried about my progesterone level mainly because I tend to spot for several days before AF arrives, and before I started supplementing with B complex and progesterone cream, my LP was 11 days. Interestingly, he said that he's not even sure luteal phase defect exists (!) and when I asked him about LUFS (lutenized unruptured follicle syndrome) he said it's really rare. He thinks I am a crazy person because of all the technical questions I asked (it's clear I've done my research), and because of all the supplements I'm taking. My darling husband didn't help much by telling him about the time I spend on bnb. !! They had a jolly laugh at my expense (grrr), and the doc told me to get OFF the Internet, and then he referred me to their therapist for stress management/emotional support! Well, I am still here ladies! And I don't think an interest in my body and my reproductive health means I am loony. Nor does an interest in sharing this experience with other women going through the same thing! Harumph. Lastly, I was referred for a HSG. Supposedly very painful. Can't wait! So aside from the fun made at my expense, being referred for psych services, and completely failing to ask even a third of my questions (I felt the appointment was slightly rushed, and I was made to feel embarrassed by asking questions as with each question the doctor raised his eyebrows at me a bit more), it was a successful and hopefully fruitful visit. No plans to start any treatments yet, mainly just doing some diagnostics. He seemed to think it will take us another 3-6 months, which is fine! Just as long as it happens!


----------



## Bean66

Hey Welcome back Tella - Glad you had a lovely break.

28329 - Thanks. Tried to get a FRER today. No superdrug that near without a special journey. Maybe tomorrow if still no AF. How you doing?

Daisy - Wow what a day you had with RE. My DH thinks I'm made for my time on bnb and he doesn't think it's that good for me. Oh well. I like being 'around' you ladies.

So as for me. Did an IC and BFN but I could kinda think I could conceive myself of where a line should be. I have started getting light brown discharge again but I'm thinking AF might try and make an appearance. I think that even if I do get a BFP it might not end well. We'll see. Trying not over think it all too much.

How you doing today Buzzy?

Lola - how's the MS? Have you had your scan? 

MrsMM - Hope you're prep is going well.

Wantabby - Where you gone? Hope you're ok.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Daisy thank you for your kind words! Nice to "meet" you :) you seem very informed, I'm sorry for you that your appointment seemed rushed, hopefully you get that bfp before you'll have to go back!

I'm doing about the same as yesterday... Just really distant from everything. Trying to be positive. I don't even want to test :wacko: I just want to let it go as far as it will... As if not knowing for sure woudl make it better if it happens again.


----------



## wantabby

hey ladies! sorry I have been mia, I've been on the road with my husband. we are traveling 17 hours from home to buy him a dog. lol! so we broke it up to a 4-5 day trip. well ff finally moved my crosshairs! my temps have been steadily increasing and I had some brown creamy discharge yesterday and nothing today but white creamy. I will check in later! fx'd for you bean!! Hopefully this will be the start to your BFP!


----------



## DaisyQ

Buzzy, maybe that is the approach you should take then? Keep trying, but keep your mind on other things, and don't test... if you are late, I'm sure you'll know that you are late, and when you are like.. a week late, you can test? Maybe the best approach is the old school one and you test only when you are significantly late.

Wantabby, wow that's a long journey for this dog! Your chart is looking so good. Hopefully that was IB yesterday...


----------



## 28329

wantabby said:


> hey ladies! sorry I have been mia, I've been on the road with my husband. we are traveling 17 hours from home to buy him a dog. lol! so we broke it up to a 4-5 day trip. well ff finally moved my crosshairs! my temps have been steadily increasing and I had some brown creamy discharge yesterday and nothing today but white creamy. I will check in later! fx'd for you bean!! Hopefully this will be the start to your BFP!

Your chart is looking fantastic. I hope you're on your way to a bfp!!


----------



## Bean66

Want - your chart does look very good! Fxd Hun! 17hours is a long way. What kind of dog is it? Pictures please!

Buzzy - Daisy talks sense. Just go with the flow. :hugs:


----------



## wantabby

Thank You ladies! we are headed to get two hunting Walker dogs, they are used to raccoon hunt. lol! I will post a pic. (I have my Chihuahua with me :haha: )


----------



## 28329

Aww lovely. I'm getting a jackahuahua for my birthday!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Well ladies, I think I got a + OPK a few hours ago. I had a "high" today on the CBFM, but I'm almost positive I'll get a peak tomorrow on CBFM! FX!

Going to BD tonight and every night for the next few days. Hope it's enough. I am worrying that it's not, and we should have BD'ed last night...


----------



## DaisyQ

Also, no real EWCM... :-( it's more creamy than anything else. I had a tiny bit of stretchiness, but it's mostly milky and not stretchy. Sorry if TMI. Hmm. Really hope it picks up!


----------



## Bean66

Good luck! That'll be plenty. EWCM can sometimes hide. Is the OPK def +? Maybe you'll her a true + and peak tomorrow and some EWCM. Fingers crosssed you catch that egg!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Bean! Yep, the OPK was definitely +. I did three today (!! thank goodness they are beyond cheap - I paid $5 for 50 of them!). The first one at 2pm was clearly negative. The next one at 7pm was positive, or *almost* positive. It was just about the same color as control, possibly just a smidge lighter. The third one at 10pm was as dark, if not darker than the control - clearly +. If my CBFM is not peak tomorrow, I'll be shocked! 

We dtd tonight, and I stayed laying down for a while. I'm also trying soft cups, so I used one tonight, especially because I had to pee, not long after BDing. FX! We'll DTD again Sunday and Monday...


----------



## Bean66

Yay!! Good luck!! Hope you catch that egg. 

I'm wake far too early on a Sunday. Still dark. Need a pee but that means testing and im not ready to. Too nervous!


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh Bean! I didn't realize you were testing today?!! Crazy! Well... you can always pee into a cup, and go back to bed for a while. That's what I sometimes do... if you test and it's a BFP, you'll never fall back asleep! Good luck! Can't wait to hear your results!


----------



## Bean66

Well - I tested. I again have a supper faint line on a clearblue easy. Slightly more than yesterday but still barely there. IC is BFN. So I think I could be pregnant but it's not gonna stick. 

Gonna head to the shops to get a superdrug or FReR later. Kept a little bit of FMU.

God this is frustrating!


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh Bean... I'm sorry for your frustration. The good news is the + on the CBE. It could just be that the two tests have different sensitivities, right? Also, you are 13 DPO? It could be that it's just too early for a strong bfp on all tests... Maybe you should wait another day or two before testing again? Really hard, I know. Also, I've been told by a few people that they got negatives on the ICs, but got positives on other tests and it wasn't until much later that the IC showed a positive.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and don't think it won't stick! PMA! PMA! If it's faint, it is just because it's EARLY - or it could be the crappy blue dye thing.... Don't assume a chemical... wait and see what the other pink dye tests say over the next few days.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Daisy. Been looking at evap pictures and think maybe they are just evap lines. I'm 13dpo today and no AF yet so fingers crossed. Normally 10 day LP except last month but put that down to natural progesterone. Or the B complex is working wonders? 

Only time will tell.


----------



## Bean66

Ok managed to get a decent pic on my phone. Line is def darker than yesterdays but still very very faint and possibly an Evap. What do you think? I'm guessing I just ned to be patient and test with a pink dye ........... Arrrggghhhhhh
 



Attached Files:







BFP or Evap?.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## lolalei3

OMG Bean there is definitely a line there!!!! I think this is it!!! keep testing im sure it will get darker! :happydance:

Had the 8wk scan yesterday but they told me i was only 7w1d! Which i kind of expected cos of late O so had to do a vaginal ultrasound but we got to see bean and it's little heartbeat!! It was incredible!! my computer is playing up so can't get a bigger pic just yet but it's on my profile the doctor has written Head and Butt! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







scan3.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bean66

LOVE the scan pic. :happydance:

I hope you are right. I've inverted the pic but it wont attach. FxD!


----------



## Bean66

You can see the invert pic here 2nd page


----------



## lolalei3

Ooohh Bean have you got the other test yet??


----------



## Bean66

Got 4 superdrug and 4 FR. Using this mornings FMU. Got to shops for 10.30 but had to wait till 11 for them to open! So nervous!

Waiting...........


----------



## Bean66

Not sure..... Looks negative unless I really squint and tilt then there is 'something'. Got pictures on testing trend. What do you ladies think?

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/846001-evap-cb-easy-picture-added-3.html


----------



## 28329

Do a superdrug first bean. They're more sensitive than a frer. I hope this is your bfp. Looks promising.


----------



## 28329

Aww Lola that scan picture is precious. Love it!!


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> Do a superdrug first bean. They're more sensitive than a frer. I hope this is your bfp. Looks promising.

That's good to know. Make's me feel better about the negative FR.


----------



## lolalei3

I saw a faint line on the frer! maybe just wait a day or so and test again! good luck hon!! :dust:

28329 how are you hon? has af eased up on you yet?


----------



## DaisyQ

I see a hint if a line on the pink dye test. Stop thinking it's not sticky! Do the sensitive test, and if bfn, let's wait another day or two. You know as well as I do that you can get a bfp more like 14, 15, 17 dpo!! And, we are not 100 percent sure of your o date anyway, right? It looks like you didn't do a ton of temping. so stay positive bean!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Daisy! Gonna test tomorrow.

A friend wants to go for a jog. I fancy it but haven't ran in ages. IS it silly to go when I might have a bean trying to get comfy or am I just making excuses?


----------



## DaisyQ

If it were me, I wouldn't. In my handbook from the re it says not to engage in vigorous exercise during the tww. It says low impact exercise is fine, walking, yoga - but keep HR below 140 bpm. 

And bean, just saw your clear blue test and that is definately positive!!!


----------



## Beauty2

Bean66 said:


> Not sure..... Looks negative unless I really squint and tilt then there is 'something'. Got pictures on testing trend. What do you ladies think?
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/846001-evap-cb-easy-picture-added-3.html

I see a very faint pink line. I think this is it. Test again in the morning! FXD!!!!!! I'm so excited :happydance: NO running for you, doll!!! Not a good idea especially since it's not your normal routine. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Bean66

As I've been bombarding you all today thought I'd bombard you more with pictures of my fur babies. Jake and Mackerel.
 



Attached Files:







Jake.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 1









mackerel.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 28329

Thought witch had left last night Lola but she was being shy. She's back in full force today. Looking forward to ovulation though. Determined to get my sticky bean.


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> Thought witch had left last night Lola but she was being shy. She's back in full force today. Looking forward to ovulation though. Determined to get my sticky bean.

Sorry the witch is back. At least you don't have to wait too long for O. I'm sure you'll do it this month hun. FxD.


----------



## 28329

A week tomorrow until ovulation hopefully.


----------



## DaisyQ

I like your pma 28329!

Cute fur babies bean!


----------



## DaisyQ

Ok help!

I had a + opk last night, and two more this morning, but my CBFM is still giving me high, not peak, even though there is a clear LH line on it. Do I go by the opk and BD for the next three days, or do I go by the CBFM, and skip today, and hope for my peak tomorrow? I worry that my surge will end before the monitor can pick it up...


----------



## Bean66

It is your first month using the CBFM? I don;t think it is is it? 

Can you post pics of your OPKs.


----------



## wantabby

well... somtime in the madness of our journey to get our dogs I have lost my thermometer!!!! ahhh!! so aggravating! so I have no idea what my temp is?!? my cp is high, firm, and closed still and no spotting, so hopefully I haven't missed too much! I will try to get another one soon! fx'd for you bean!! & cute fur babies! :)


----------



## Bean66

Wantabby - You're chart is looking so good. Do you know when you'll test?


----------



## DaisyQ

This is my third cycle on CBFM. 

I will post sticks in a bit. My stepdaughter is monopolizing the computer. The pics are also posted on the last page of my journal, link is below in my siggy.


----------



## Bean66

Yep they are def +!! I know I usually get my smiley a day after what looks like a positive OPK. If no male issue I'd keep bding. I think the 3 days before O are the best to bd!

What's your cm like?


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks for your advice bean! My cm is still kind if thin and milky, not very stretchy. I had better cm last cycle. I did use a soft cup last night and when I took it out this morning, there was definitely some stretchy stuff in the cup - but I don't know if it was from me or him. 

Not sure how dh's sperm count is - we are waiting until after I ovulate to do the SA. he did one a few years ago when the ex wife was having difficulty conceiving, and it was fine. But he is 42 now, so... I'll know more in a couple weeks. 

I think we will go ahead with daily bding. I would hate to miss my most fertile window because of a misread on the CBFM.


----------



## Bean66

Good luck! I've read that bding everyday up to a week is fine. Less quantity but better quality.


----------



## DaisyQ

Ok thanks! I really think I will ovulate by tomorrow (cd15) or latest Tuesday (cd16) so we'll have hit cd 11, 13, 14, 15, 16...

Hopefully it's enough and not too much! I think I read the same thing about daily bding really taking it's toll after a week.


----------



## Bean66

That'll be perfect - good luck!


----------



## Bean66

Ok I've looked at all my tests and they all now have very faint (pink) lines. I know way outside the time limit but there must be some HCG in me. BUT I've got brown stringy CM again and I'm a little crampy. I think I'm heading for a chemical. :nope:

I know Daisy I need to be positive but if I don't accept it's a viable pregnancy I'm less likely to get hurt.


----------



## DaisyQ

I understand Bean... You are just self protecting. That being said, this type of spotting is normal! And cramping is probably just your uterus expanding. Also normal. Both are mentioned in my handbook that I got at the RE's office. It says in there not to worry unless you have red flow like AF, or unless you have bad cramping. I really think this is all normal and there is a bean in there. And odds are in your favor - most pregnancies are viable! We just see so many MC's in here that it seems otherwise.


----------



## wantabby

so sorry bean! Hopefully it will stop and you will have a sticky bean!! 

I probably won't test. I wil be home tomm and I have an appointment at my doc Tuesday. so I will let him test me, and maybe I'll get some good news!! :)


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Daisy - you are very wise - Sorry I'm going on. My DH gets annoyed with that. He say's knowledge isn't good and knowing more means you worry more. I suppose he's right.


----------



## Bean66

wantabby said:


> so sorry bean! Hopefully it will stop and you will have a sticky bean!!
> 
> I probably won't test. I wil be home tomm and I have an appointment at my doc Tuesday. so I will let him test me, and maybe I'll get some good news!! :)

I hope you do Wantabby. Fxd for you hun! I kinda wish I hadn't tested yet but I thought at 13dpo I would get a clear answer. :dohh:


----------



## 28329

Please stop worrying bean, what you're experiencing is normal. Your cm being brown means its old blood. It's not red and not full flow. You're fine!!!!


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> Please stop worrying bean, what you're experiencing is normal. Your cm being brown means its old blood. It's not red and not full flow. You're fine!!!!

Sorry hun and thanks. I'll try. PMA!!!!!!

It's not helped that it's a Sunday. I've been on the internet all day. Nothing to distract me.


----------



## 28329

Don't be sorry. You're doing what us women do best. It's not easy seeing losses on here, it makes it easier to worry but worry will not do a little bean or you any good. Make yourself a cuppa, put your feet up n watch some tv cuddled up to your DH.


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> Don't be sorry. You're doing what us women do best. It's not easy seeing losses on here, it makes it easier to worry but worry will not do a little bean or you any good. Make yourself a cuppa, put your feet up n watch some tv cuddled up to your DH.

Thanks for your support. I know you're right. Let fate take it's course.

Have you been watching Sherlock. It's very good.


----------



## 28329

Haven't been watching that. I'm subjecting fiancé to dancing on ice but then he gets to watch new American dad later so fair trade!


----------



## Bean66

Errm Love American Dad. And Big Bang Theory. Not a chance I'd be able to convince DH to watch dancing on ice.


----------



## 28329

Big bang theory is so funny. We watch that every day. My DF has no choice, I've got the remote!


----------



## Bean66

We've recently watched a series called New Girl. Think it started on Friday on TV. We found it very funny.

We've just finished watching all of BBT. Watch it on the laptop in bed every night.


----------



## DaisyQ

Glad you are feeling a bit better bean! I think you will have a clear answer by 15 dpo.


----------



## Bean66

New girl is on 4oD. Maybe not everyone's taste but funny and lighthearted!


----------



## Bean66

DaisyQ said:


> Glad you are feeling a but better bean! I think youveill have a clear answer by 15 dpo.

Thanks again!


----------



## 28329

I watched new girl. Think it's funny. Fiancé didn't like it but tough titty.


----------



## DaisyQ

Bean, are you using progesterone cream this cycle? Just curious. I think I'm going to take a cycle off of it this time around if I can get in for my day 21 test - I don't want exogenous progesterone throwing off my results.


----------



## Bean66

No I only used it last cycle. Yeah if you're having your progesterone tested I wouldn't use it. I hope the blood work is unnecessary and you get your BFP!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Bean! Me too! I had another + OPK a little while ago... Also having some pinching/sharp pains in my middle/lower tummy, mostly when I bend forward...


----------



## Buzzymomma

You UK ladies get a lot of American TV shows? Pretty much the only European show we get over here is Coronation Street and that's on at like 3 am nightly :haha: Speaking of Europe, my dad's just told me he's going to London in a while and I'm insanely jealous!

Bean your tests are looking good... Maybe too early for you still. Fingers crossed!

Daisy that must be so frustrating for you.. Maybe your monitor is all wonky?

28329 I hope the witch leaves you soon! How rude of her to come back!

For myself... I'm doing okay today. Hubs took the babe and I up the mountain to play in the snow, but it's been a "record breaking warm winter" so it was all wet and miserable, still a bit of snow. But we got out of the car for a bit, and Koal (daughter's name) loved it. The look on her face was awesome when she saw it.


----------



## DaisyQ

Awww - that's awesome Buzzy! I love your daughter's name as well!

Don't know if the monitor is wonky, or if it's the sticks... ?? I guess tomorrow will tell - I'm hoping my OPK is still + by then so I can see what's what. I think I'm going to have to rely on my temp charting to determine O date this cycle, since the monitor is OFF.


----------



## Bean66

Buzzy - I'm in London but jealous of you in Canada! Glad you've had a nice day. I love your daughters name too. 

Daisy - keep bding until you get a time rise.

Sooooooo - took temp and it's still up. Tests - arrrrggghhhh. They are again positive but barely. Taking a glance at them you def wouldn't see it. You have to really scrutinise. I'm 14dpo. So I'm sure I'm pregnant but still not letting myself get excited. Do you think I should go to the doctors and ask for a blood test or just keep waiting and see what happens? I have an appointment Thursday evening anyway?


----------



## 28329

You may be one of those women that struggles to get a bfp on a test. If I was you I'd ask for a blood test. You're af is late and your getting faint positive so a blood test will tell you either way.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks 28329. How are you doing?

I'm gonna wait until tomorrow and see what happens if still no AF I'll go to the doctors. For some reason I feel silly going today. I think he'll just make me pee on a stick and tell me I'm not pregnant and wait a week. I'm just so frustrated. I want to know either way. CM is now kinda rusty coloured, but there isn't much. Sorry TMI. Annoyingly work is quite today so got another day to drive myself mad. Gonna clean the flat in a min. Meant to be out tonight but really don't feel like socialising. Is it bad of me to not go?


----------



## 28329

I'm good. A little frustrated with my body because, although I had an early loss, I've still got early preggo symptoms. If you don't go it's not bad of you. If your mind is elsewhere you'll prob be no fun anyway. Sorry if I worded that wrong.


----------



## Bean66

Our bodies are mean. I really hope you catch a sticky bean this month. You'll hopefully be turbo fertile after the chemical. I wish we couldn't get tests so easily. Then we wouldn't know. I suppose I'd still be agonising as the witch is late.

I think you're right I'll be no fun. You worded it perfectly. But so hard to explain to my friend without telling her what's going on.


----------



## 28329

My sticky bean is right around the corner. I just know it. 

Maybe you can tell your friend you had a hard day at work n are mega tired.


----------



## lolalei3

Bean I totally agree!! our bodies are MEAN!!! All i have wanted my whole life is to be pregnant and have a baby and now that it's finally happened i'm too sick and exhausted to enjoy it!!!!! AHHHHHHH! yep ms has returned.. :wacko: and just started work today after the Christmas break and didn't tell anyone so had to pretend i was ok all day!
I would def reccomend getting a blood test as 28329 said you may be one of the women who don't get high positives on tests?? good luck hon!


----------



## Tella

Bean, I also see the lines but I understand 100% how you feel. Praying for a darker test tomorrow and a + bloods to follow! Love the kitties!

Lola, love the scan pic it is sooooo cute!

Daisy, GL with the monitor, I would try and bd every night and see what the CBFM does.

28329, :hugs: hope she leaves quickly and you BFP is in a couple of weeks!

AFM, not sure where I'm in my cycle. Have to wait till Thursday when I go to my FS and see what he says.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi everyone? How are you all today? 

Lola, sorry you're still sick... Are you trying b6? That is supposed to help.. We give that along with a drug called zofran to help women who must be hospitalized for ms because they can't keep anything down. 

Bean, I think you will eventually get a positive on the hpt, it might just be a few more days. I bet tomorrow or Wednesday, it will be more visible. If you are feeling anxious, and it sounds like you are, then I would get a blood test to put your mind at ease. Your appointment is right around the corner, but if you are feeling anxious like you can't wait, then see if you can go in earlier. Just try to breathe, and remember that whether you know today, or in few days, the outcome will be the same... Hang in there bean! I feel very good about it. As for tonight, maybe you should go out and try to take your mind off of this for a while? I have these classes that I teach at night, and I've been dreading them lately, but honestly, it's probably the only time all day that I'm not thinking about ttc. 

28329, hoping you are turbo fertile like someone else said! Go get that sticky bean, tiger!

Afm, got a peak on my monitor FINALLY, after 2 days of opks. Maybe my opks are super sensitive, or at least more sensitive than the CBFM sticks. Or maybe I just had a bad CBFM stick yesterday. In any case, I don't think I ovulated yet, because my temps are still low. I was having some pains last night that I thought might be ovulation pains. I guess I'm ovulating on the late side of the LH surge, more like 36-48 hours, assuming it happens today. Can't wait to temp tomorrow! in any case, looks like I'm definitely oing early! I attribute it to the b complex. In the last 3 months, my o date keeps moving up by a day. This month, maybe by 2 days! I upped my dose this month to b100.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi tella! We cross posted. Hope your appointment goes well!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Tella - Good luck with the FS.

Lola - Sorry you feel so bad. Keep some nuts and seeds with you so your blood sugar stays stable. 

Daisy - What's the CBFM doing today?

AFM - My boobs are crazily sore, they've never felt so bruised. And I'm knackered (that maybe from lack of sleep). Taking all these as good signs.


----------



## 28329

Daisy, looking at your chart I'm guessing you'll get your temp rise tomorrow or Wednesday but I'm no expert. Lol.


----------



## Bean66

Crossed posted with you too Daisy.

Yay to peak. I think you are right I should go out. I'll see how I feel in a bit at the moment I'm supper tired. Could easily fall asleep which is VERY unlike me. I'm a bit of a control freak which is why I hate not knowing. I've booked an appointment for tomorrow morning as I'm off work. Hope you get that temp rise tomorrow. Good luck!


----------



## DaisyQ

Agree! Last month I ovulated two days after my first + opk, which is today. The past two months I ovulated on the second peak day, which would be tomorrow. In either case its today or tomorrow, but my money is on today!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks bean! Good luck tomorrow!! Can't wait for the results. .


----------



## 28329

I'd put money on today judging by that temp drop.


----------



## DaisyQ

Me too! And judging by the + opk 36 hours ago...


----------



## MrsMM24

*DAISY* I would say today as well. GL I'm doing AI this cycle and probably for the next couple. I have been doing both, to cover more bases, but it has taken a toll financially so just the AI. Still using from the bank however, just at home instead. I hope that you are de-stressing and BDg!:dust:


*BEAUTY* look at your little bean going through all these fruit, yay, look at that progression! I can't wait to join!


*BEAN* I am still floored by my Secret Santa, every day I log on, my heart just fills. I think the ladies on Dec (or any of my testing threads) set it up!:hugs: Your chart is looking good! You know I am going to bud in here with major PMA... I understand your concern, but Hun, that isn't going to help while you are implanting. If I were you, I would wait another 2 days and test with FRER and FMU. Give it time to build up so the lines are dark enough for you to stand. I looked and saw a nice set of lines for how many DPO you "could" be. I'm hoping and praying for you Hun! By the way, Jake and Mackerel, are the CUTEST!!!:dust:


*BUZZY* Hi Hun! I hope that you are looking at a nice strong BFP next week! I know how it is to log on here and be reminded, but jsut know we understand and are here when you do get on BnB. Those BD days sound like you planned greatly, relax and ride the rest of the TWW out. :dust:


*TELLA* nice to see you again, glad you had a good break.


*WANTABBY* that chart is really looking good Hun!:dust:


*LOLA* thanks so much for sharing that scan, lovely.


*28329* YAY for your PMA!!! And super YAY for next weeks OV! I can't wait, get to BDg! :dust:


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF. I expected AF to be here by now and set up donations, I think that I am going to keep them scheduled as it is next week and if AF shows, I still have a chance. Push them back couple of days and move forward. I am just nervous as to why AF is missing. And of course ladies... I took an IC Saturday and stark white as it should be. Hoping I have a chance where I get AF or not...:dust:


----------



## Bean66

Thanks MrsMM - I know you are right. Feeling a bit more relaxed this afternoon for some reason. I know I shouldn't be worrying. If I didn't have the clearblue tests I'd would think I was still testing negative. Getting nothing on a FRER. I know some ladies don't get there BFP for a few days after missed AF. I am seeing doctor tomorrow so will see if she will do a blood test. The other thing that has crossed my mind is an ectopic. I don't think it is but I might mention it to the doctor. 

I so glad you are in this month. Hope the witch flies in and out quickly and you can go get your BFP. FxD.


----------



## DaisyQ

So wait.. MrsMM - there's no way you could be preggo right? You didn't do any inseminations last month? If no, then I really hope the witch flies in soon, so you can get moving on your donations. xxoo


----------



## Beauty2

Hello Ladies :wave: 

MrsMM24  YAY!! Im an orange!!!! One week from being 4 monthsgoing by faster than I thought. Im so glad youre back in the game! :happydance: I hope AF shows quickly and leaves just as fast so you can get your January 2012 bfp! Long overdue! Good luck this cycle!!! :dust: 

Bean  I so hope your blood test comes back with flying colors of a bfp!!!! Keep us posted on your appointment. How are you feeling? Still spotting? 

28329  Ugh!! I wish that evil witch would just go away!!!! I hope she leaves soon so you can move on to the next. You are so strong!! :hugs: Youre the best!!! :dust: 

Daisy  Hope you Ov very soon!!! Cant see your chart but I believe these ladies. Good luck to you!! :dust: 

Wantbby  Ooh, I hope you caught that eggy!! Good luck! FXD!! :dust: 

Buzzy  how are you doing, lady? Did AF come? Have you tested yet? How are you feeling? 

Lola  how are you, doll? 

Tella - keep us posted on your doc appointment! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Bean66

Hey Beauty - Can't believe you are 4 months. It's gone so fast. Have you started thinking of names yet? 

I had some dark brown CM this afternoon. Hoping it's the bean getting comfy but I think maybe it's the witch on her way. I go and have a chat with GP tomorrow either way. I hope she is nice to me and doesn't just send me away to wait another week.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## DaisyQ

Good luck bean! Can't wait to hear how it goes. Brown = old blood. It's ok!!


----------



## wantabby

I still haven't gotten a new thermometer so I have no clue what my temp is doing?! We just got home and I have a doc appt tom so I will get one when I'm done there. I haven't had anymore spotting, I have been cramping some today (lightly) and my CP is high, closed, and firm so no change there && CM is creamy still. My boobs are starting to get sore too... I haven't tested AF is due tom so if the doc doesn't test me I will Friday(ish) if I can hold out.. :haha:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Hey ladies. I'm doing okay today. Was very busy all day and worked tonight so it kept my mind busy. Made hubs shepherds pie for dinner even though I wouldn't be home for dinner, he loved that. 
Lots of CM over here, super tight closed cervix for the first time since the MC. Some uterine twinges but honestly I have those all throughout my cycle so it doesn't mean anything. No other symptoms. 
And no, I haven't had an AF yet. 

Wantabby good luck at the docs tomorrow!

Bean I'm excited for you. Hopefully it's a good sign. 

MrsMM - you are a beautiful person inside and out. You always know just what to say...I've read your last response a few times and it just makes me feel warm inside. You're like a B&B angel! Much love to you and I hope your next donations and AF come quickly. 

Daisy how are the opk's treating you today?


----------



## Bean66

Morning ladies. My temperatures dropped so I'm not hopeful. Still in bed so not been to the loo yet but think the witch might be knocking at my door.

Buzzy and Wantabby - fingers crossed for you both. It's all sounding promising.


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies. 

I wasn't going to but decided to test and nada. :cry: I knew before I tested but just had to test. I think the witch will get me today. My first faint positive was 3 days ago it should be darker by now.

I'm going to head to the doctor anyway. I'm hoping they might do some blood work to check my progesterone but I'm not sure they will. 

So a chemical for me. As least I know that part of the 'system' is working and no male factor. 

Right ladies lets get some more BFP - Massive flashing ones.
 



Attached Files:







Nada.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tella

Bean > :hugs: hope she stays away and you still get your BFP from the doctor!!! :hugs:

Buzzy > Good luck hope it means good things :wink:

Wantabby > GL with the doc appointment!

Beauty > WOW it has really flown by, I will let you knw what the next plan of action is as soon as i get back home, promise. But i think im gonna ask for IUI, hope he agrees.

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## 28329

Beauty, 4 months already? Wow!! I guess I have to be strong. Having a chemical means I can get pregnant. Just gotta work out how to stay pregnant. Vitamin b6 should help me there. 

Bean, you're not out until witch shows her ugly face. I defo know what you're going through. 

Tella, I hope you get some good news. 

Buzzy, I hope you're ok and on your way to some good news yourself. 

Daisy, looking forward to that temp rise. Catch that egg girl. 

AFM, witch finally gone. Starting smep tonight!! :happydance:


----------



## Bean66

Thanks guys. Will keep you posted with what the doc say's. Please let her be nice to me. Appointment is at 11.40. Got ages to wait. 

28329 - Yay to SMEP! I think this will be your month. I'm sure of it. FxD.


----------



## 28329

I hope it is. Lucky number 7 huh? Thank god for short cycles, if we don't do it this month it won't be a long wait to try it again.


----------



## Bean66

I'm quite jealous of your short cycles although not your long 'two' week wait. We've been trying the same length of time and we'll be on to cycle 6.

On a lighter note - how's the wedding planning going?


----------



## 28329

A 16/17 day lp kills me. But it gives a bean plenty of time to get snug. Wedding planning isn't going too well, phoning vicar today. 

Usually when witch goes my cm is creamy. But today it's ewcm. On cd 6? That's early. It usually starts day 8/9 then I ovulate cd 12. I can't be ovulating cd 10/11 can I? Not normal for me.


----------



## Bean66

It's possible - get bding.

I read a trend on here earlier about a lady TTC for 2 years then stopped and got pregnant. She looked back and realised it was because she bd'd during her period. Anything is possible.

Sorry wedding plans aren't going to well. You'll get there.


----------



## 28329

Wow. Bet she was elated!! I can't even do an opk cos I have none. Trip to the shops I think!! Isn't much ewcm but defo resembles egg whites. Will bd tonight using conceive plus. Hope I'll ovulate mega early, definitely be nice to do so. 

Not sure if vicar will marry us. Fiancé got divorced 5 years ago and they'll frown upon a second wedding in a church. But he has plenty religious arguments to get me my beautiful church.


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> Wow. Bet she was elated!! I can't even do an opk cos I have none. Trip to the shops I think!! Isn't much ewcm but defo resembles egg whites. Will bd tonight using conceive plus. Hope I'll ovulate mega early, definitely be nice to do so.
> 
> Not sure if vicar will marry us. Fiancé got divorced 5 years ago and they'll frown upon a second wedding in a church. But he has plenty religious arguments to get me my beautiful church.

That would be really mean in they don't. I'm sure they will. Fxd. Either way you'll have a magical day.

Ok I'm going to predict you'll O on CD10.


----------



## 28329

I predict 11. Hmm, sounds like a wager. Lol. The wedding will be low budget but a magical day all the same. We're tempted to elope. Lol.


----------



## Bean66

The eloping idea isnt a bad one. Friends of ours got married in Vagas, we watched online then they had a simple party in a pub when they got back.


----------



## 28329

It would be easier if we did. But I'm sure hearts would get broken if that's what we decided.


----------



## Bean66

Doctors making me do a pee sample and I can't pee!!


----------



## 28329

Oh no. Go on girl, squeeze one out!!


----------



## Bean66

Just can't do it. Witch is def on her way in so I'll try and convince doctor not to worry about test or see if I can drop a sample in later.


----------



## 28329

I hope it's not the witch! Don't want you going through what I did. Me n fiancé are arguing now. Don't think he knows how hard the chemical was for me.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies!

Bean, I'm so sorry about the negative tests. Is there any way to convince the MD to give you a blood test? I really hope the witch doesn't show. Have you done any more CBE tests?

28329, sorry about the fighting and your troubles with the vicar. :-( Hang in there lady! Hope this EWCM means early O for you, and a super fertile cycle.

Buzzy, FX for you. Hoping you conceive quickly after your loss. I skipped the OPK today, as the LH line on my CBFM stick was not even there.

Wantabby - sounds really promising! FX for you.

Beauty, congrats on being an "orange!" That is very exciting stuff!

Mrs. MM and 28329 - you were both right! I got my temp shift this morning. Of course have to wait 2 more days for my crosshairs, but I'm convinced I ovulated yesterday. I'm a little bummed my monitor didn't pick up the surge until yesterday - thank goodness I'm also doing OPKs. I think BD was timed well (CD 11, 13, 14, 15 - with O on CD 15), but next month I'm going to try doing on the even days, starting on CD 10, so I can hit one more high fertility day on CD 12. The really interesting thing about this cycle is that I'm ovulating super early for me - two days earlier than last month, and three days earlier than the month before that! I'm happy about that because that either means a shorter cycle, or a longer LP, and both would be good...


----------



## 28329

That's a great spike daisy. Though it would be today!! Hope you've caught that eggy. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## lolalei3

Wow just had to catch up on 6 pages of post!! that never happens to me! V tired with work back so will just wish everyone my love and confess that i took an ic test today!:blush: guess i just still can't believe it!
Also told my boss today and she was ok i guess just a little concerned about the strenuous nature of the job, just trying to look out for me i suppose but i feel a little put out :shrug: especially when she called all the male performers in to ask them if they would be ok to deal with the "heavy lifting" when they work with me!!!!! (im a childrens entertainer/we do plays and puppet shows for primary school children and carry our set and props etc around a lot in a day from day care cares to schools with set up and set down, getting stuff into the van etc....) i think i know what i can and can't do right now and we don't go on the road till mid feb (right now we are rehearsing the shows in the one place at our office) so i still have a bit of leeway and will take it as it comes i guess! :shrug:


----------



## Bean66

28329 - men just sometimes don't understand. My DH is very supportive but is very if you can't change it or prevent it there's no point worrying about it. :hugs:

Daisy - perfect bd timing girl! Good luck!

Afm - well my GP is cover cautious but under educated in gynae stuff. Had to go back with a pee sample as she didn't believe me that it was now negative. As I had to down loads of water to pee I'm pretty sure it'll be dilute enough to not give a positive. Note I don't want a positive. Pretty I've had a chemical and if she thought there was still ANY chance I was still pregnant she wanted me to go straight for a scan.

So I've got to have blood tests in the next couple of days presuming the witch arrives, she's resting everything. Then go and get results and she'll refer me for a scan and more blood tests around 21. I tried to explain O'd late but she didn't get the relavance. I'll just got a few days after I know I've O'd. 

Weirdly in a good mood. I know I can get pregnant and I'm going to find out if my hormones are in fact ok.

Bring on Februray BFP. I just hope I don't have to wait forever to O!


----------



## Bean66

Lolalei - you'll be fine. I have an active job too. I can work until I can't reach the patient. I'm hoping I have a small bump. Don't get much maturnity pay SI need to work as late as pos.

As you're already active yog'll be fine and keeping for will be good for labour.


----------



## 28329

We will be fine. Think we need to start talking about these things. Let's get some bfp's rolling in.


----------



## DaisyQ

Yes indeed! Who is testing next? Wantabby??

Bean, happy for you that at least you'll get a work up done. We'll go through this together!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Daisy.

Major cramping ladies. Don't normally get cramps/pain like this, it's like a ring of pain all the way round. Booooooo. At least I can move onto another cycle. 

28329 - it's good to talk. TTC has def made me be more open with DH.


----------



## 28329

We've neve been good at talking. Suppose we gotta, we both have to know how the other is feeling.


----------



## MrsMM24

*BEAN* so sorry Hun! I hope that things move quickly so you can get to that BFP faster! Your little bean wanted to be a Feb baby, that's what I think. A "love" month baby! Of course that means that it will also be a "Thanksgiving" month baby, which if you think about it, is a wonderful mix, loving and thankfulness! I hope the rest of us have the same mix GL :dust:


*WANTABBY* I cannot wait, absolutely ready to see you test!:dust:


*BUZZY* Thanks Hun! I hope I am able to be some type of smiley producer for each of you ladies at some point in your journey. I know your very sticky dark bfp is around the corner!:dust:


*28329* YAY! bye bye witch hope not to see you for anotehr 10 months!:dust: I know you will have a fab wedding, and DH will see to that.


*DAISY* YAY OV! Knew it was right! I saw that temp spike coming! FXD! :dust:


*LOLA* You're going to be just fine Hun! But I can understand that you are just making sure.:flower:


And yes, I think WANTABBY will be our next BFP!:dust:


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... still I expected AF to be here by now. I am going to keep donations as is, next week. Likely a late OV... Hoping anyway. Hoping I have a chance whether I get AF or not...:dust:


----------



## Bean66

MrsMM - Thanks love, I like your thinking. That's one crazy cycle you're having. Doesn't look like you've O'd yet. Hope it all becomes clear soon. Maybe you're body is waiting for the donations.


----------



## 28329

Major low temp this morning. I'm guessing early ovulation is likely. We will have to see. Off to get my opk's today. I hate when my cycle isn't predictable.


----------



## 28329

Bean, I had a look at your chart hoping for some good news.....so sorry about the witch. Hope you get your sticky bean this cycle.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks 28329. Feeling ok about it. Went for CD2 bloods today. Major cramps last night. I never get major cramps/pain. Made me feel for those that do. 

Feeling weirdly optimistic and gonna try and have a relaxed month again. Last cycle, though I made sure we bd'd at the right time, I wasn't obsessive about it. Only used 2 OPKs, barely temped, only bd'd twice in fertile time and not on O day and didn't lie down after bding. 

I can't decide whether to take EPO for CM. Worried it'll delay O. Really don't want O to be delayed. 

28329 - That is one low temp and it wasn't even cold last night. Have you done an OPK? yet? Are you going to bd tonight? Have you still got EWCM?


----------



## 28329

It's surprisingly low. I woke quite hot under my feather duvet n wrapped in my thick dressing gown. The windows were all closed and we was cuddled up! I'm about to do an opk. My cm is flitting between egg whites n watery.


----------



## 28329

Think I need to get a baby dance in tonight then again tomorrow. I had to double take my thermometer. Lol.


----------



## 28329

Opk is negative but my cm is defo egg white. It's very stretchy and strangely it's pinkish in colour, more like pink streaks. Maybe my body is gearing up.


----------



## Bean66

DO you have a second line? COuld you of missed your +? Yeah I'd bd tonight to be sure. I have read that your most fertile days are EWCM days even if it's a few days before O. My mantra - if there is EWCM bd!!

Good luck!


----------



## Bean66

Went for bloods this morning. The needle wasn't so bad but I had the pulling feeling as they fill the vials. They took loads.

It said sub fertility on my form. Not too happy with that but I suppose she had to put something!

Tests:

FBC - Full Blood Count
Glucose
LFT profile - Liver function
Renal profile
Liver profile
LH/FSH
Prolactin
Progesterone
Testosterone + SHBG (sex hormone binding-globulin) 
Thyroid profile.

Surprised I have any blood left.


----------



## 28329

There is a second line. It's only about half as pink as the control line but very thin dark line on the edge. Pretty dark for cd 7. Sure I'm close to a + but yes, might have missed my +. I'm crampy, more so on left side. Tomorrows temp will tell. Pretty confusing.


----------



## 28329

Hope you get some good results bean. :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

As long as you are aware you might O early and are bding I wouldn't worry. I think the stress of it all can cause more problems that good. Just enjoy some extra bding sessions. Have fun!


----------



## 28329

Think every day is my best bet, leaving 24 hours between sessions. Thinking may ovulate a day or 2 earlier this cycle. Maybe I'm just extra fertile after the chemical.


----------



## Bean66

TURBO FERTILITY!!!!!! 

I've read every 36hours is perfect balance so depending on work commitments you could do this? Saying that I honestly think they everyday is fine. Esp as you know DF sperm count is ok.


----------



## 28329

I read that somewhere myself. Don't want us to burn out then find out I'm not ovulating yet. I may seduce him after he drops dd at school in the morning. Lol.


----------



## MrsMM24

*BEAN* I hope that the test results are favorable. yeah, this is a wacky cycle, would be awesome if the OV can hold off for about 3 days.... I start my donations then if AF hasn't hit me before. Infact, I have been reading about women that get PG on from fertile times on CD1 and CD 4 so... FXD!:dust:


*28329* I have to agree here, BD:sex: It seems as though OV is very near! Get those swimmers in so they can meet that eggy so it doesn't have to travel far.:dust:


*AFM...* Still no AF... :sad1: Donations in 3 days. Hoping I have a chance whether I get AF or not...:dust: I have been reading about studies of women being fertile on CD1 and CD4 so I think that I am going to try to be one of them. I also have been wondering, before the MC my cycles were "long" but what I called irregularly regular. I had AF every other month since getting af but had confirmed ov every month.... hmmm, i'm grabbing at all types of straws.


----------



## wantabby

hey ladies!! so I went to the doc yesterday and I have the all clear for clomid next cycle. he gave me a urine test and it came out neg.. :/ so I guess we'll see if af comes. she was due today and I haven't had a lot of signs to tell me she's on the way. some cramping yesterday night and a few boob twitches.. :haha: I desperately need to buy a thermometer! it is driving me crazy not knowing what my temp is doing. if :witch: doesn't show in a few days I'll test again. My face keeps getting flushed and hot so I think (hope) my temp is still up! 

goodluck to all you ladies! I hope y'all are catching those eggs & af is treating you well!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

Awwww .... Bean and wantabby!!

Bean, I'm so sorry about the chemical. Such a bummer. Like you said, at least you know it's possible, and now you'll get the full work up. We can go through the work up together. Getting my progesterone and dh's sperm tested on Monday. Getting all the other tests on cd 3. HSG, after that. Wishing you turbo fertility this cycle!

Wantabby, so sorry about your bfn. What a bummer. Hoping it's just too early and you'll get that bfp this cycle. Glad at least that you'll be able to start Clomid next cycle I'd it's a bfn. 

Mrsmm, hoping AF flies in soon!!! A lady on another thread just mentioned her friend got preganant from sex one day before AF arrived. It was the only time she had sex the entire month. 

28329- hey fertile Myrtle! Let's get that eggy! Sounds like a super early o for you!!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Bean that's a whack of tests!! Hopefully they all come back good!

28329 it's a good thing you're in tune with your cycles otherwise you'd never have have known about your apparent early ov!

MrsMM I have all my crossables crossed for you to ov in the next 3 days! Best of luck!

Daisy good luck with your tests as well! I'll be thinking of you. 

I am getting SO nervous for the weekend. AF should be coming Saturday and I do not want to test and I am trying to ignore everything that is going on. Two things I can't ignore... I'm freezing cold today (like in Hawaii but its been zero Celcius here today) and sharp pinches in my lower abdomen. 
Trying to push everything away... I am SO SCARED!


----------



## wantabby

I checked my CP, and my cervix is getting softer and more open, :( :witch: may be on the way... 

good luck buzzy, just keep staying busy.. it is the best way to pass the 2ww.. fx'd for you! 

bean~ so sorry about the chemical! they are so sad, but I was like you. I found it comforting to know that I COULD conceive! gl & fx'd for you!! :)


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Buzzy. As Wantabby says just try to stay busy. Easier said than down. Fxd.

Wantabby - Thanks. The docs tests tend not to be very sensitive so don't count yourself out until the witch arrives.

Thanks Daisy - yes we'll go through this together. We've had the tests opposite ways around. Did you have your progesterone tests at 7dpo?

Fingers crossed for you MrsMM.

28329 - how's the temp this morning?


----------



## 28329

Temp is staying low this morning. 36.25. Still have ewcm, is clear now. DF is happy that I've got fertile cm, it means every day bding!!


----------



## 28329

My new Chinese soft shell turtle called Fred. 

https://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z339/28329/651219e9.jpg


----------



## DaisyQ

Awww Fred! That is the perfect name for a turtle. My Teddy bear was a fred. 

28329! Get down, get down! Get down tonight! (kc and the sunshine band). GL catching the egg!

Bean, my progesterone test will be this coming Monday at 7 dpo. I'm going for that first only because I went to see the re on cd 11, so it was too late for the cd 3 bloodwork, which is when they test everything else. I think he meant for me to wait until next cycle day 21 for the progesterone, but I don't see why not testing it this cycle, so in I go on Monday. 

Buzzy, hang in there lady! Distraction is the name of the game.


----------



## Bean66

Ah Fred so cute. You guys should open a zoo. 

Daisy - it's one of the reasons I changed my appointment to Monday from today incase they did bloods. My doc said cd21 and didn't get the whole O thing but I'll just go 7dpo. What's she going to do. She prob won't even realise. I'm hoping to O earlier anyway. Fxd!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yeah, I brought that up to my re as well and he seemed a little befuddled that I mught want to come later than cd 21 (I usually o on cd 18 or 17). It just worked out that I ovulated on cd 15. I am actually going in on cd 22 for the test which he said is fine.


----------



## MrsMM24

*WANTABBY* GL, I hope Clomif brings on a sticky BFP sooner than later!:dust:


*DAISYQ* I've been reading on fertility near AF, like the beginning of the cycle, I hope I can be one of those!FXD!:dust:


*BUZZY* totally understand the fears, hang in there Hun!:dust:


*28329* :sex: and I totally agree, Fred is a perfect name for a turtle!:dust:


*BEAN* I know you need them :hugs::hugs:


*AFM...* Still no AF... Donations in 2 days. Now I am hoping AF stays away for another 10 mos as I plan to move forward as if I am gearing up to OV. Hoping I have a chance...:dust:


----------



## Bean66

Thanks MrsMM - I'm doing strangely good. Starting Yoga again tonight, Had acupuncture today. Apparently I have a 'thready' pulse so need to do some cardio to get my circulation going. So you guys have to bully me into exercising at least 3 times a week. Not including my yoga.

MrsMM - I so hope this is your cycle. Fingers crossed that fate bring your egg to the pending spermies!! Fingers crossed for you hun.


----------



## DaisyQ

I need to get back into yoga too....


----------



## wantabby

Thanks MrsMM! I hope it does too! gl with your donations! 

bean ~ I'm trying to stay busy.. I have been having some ewcm today??? and my legs have been sore for the past three days, like I've been doing squats, and I haven't done anything to make myself sore (weird :shrug:) I've been a little crampy and slight sore boobs?!? oh and I went to the grocery store last night and when I went by the raw meat I almost vomited! I had to leave the isle.. idk what that was about??? 

29~ cute turtle!! & happy bd'ing!!


----------



## DaisyQ

wantabby - you are SO prego!!


----------



## Bean66

Yeah sounding good Wantabby. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## DaisyQ

When are you testing again? Will tomorrow be 18 DPO?? You should test tomorrow with a sensitive test and fmu.... can't wait to see that BFP!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Almost bought an hpt today but started tearing up and left the aisle! I'm so scared! AF tomorrow or the next day....


----------



## Tella

wantabby - Fx'd for a BFP for you!!!!!!!!!!!! Cant wait for the great news!

Bean - Wow that is a hole lot of tests, atleast it was all done together and you didn&#8217;t have to go for multiple bloods. I used to hate needles but since TCC I have made peace with it :haha:

Buzzy - GL!!!!!!!! :dust: Hope the stupid witch stays away and you get some very well deserved good news.

MrsMM - I admire your patience with your cycle, if I reach the end of my cycle and i know Im not preg and AF doesn&#8217;t show, I would have gone to the doc for meds. Good luck with the donations, FX'd it is a late O and that you will get your Feb BFP. You might have to wait till the 1st to test then but a Feb BFP it will be :D

28329 - Hope you get a nice temp shift today, you are sooooo lucky. Early O, so less stress about when to BD. I would prefer the long LP to a Long Follicular phase like mine. Fx'd you catch that eggy!!!!!

AFM - I went to the FS yesterday for a cracker of a appointment, did my annual check up, 6months post opp appointment and TTC appointment all in one :happydance: So the good news are that there are no sign of the endometriosis or chocolate cyst I had :wohoo: He also confirmed that I have already O'd so im taking AF to be here in the next 12-14 days at the longest, so 25-27 January. Will not test till the 28th.

He suggested that the next step will be IUI with the use of Femara as the ovulation inducing meds and a HCG trigger shot. Then IUI 40hours the shot! The cost was half of what I thought it was gonna be @ R 2000- 2500 ($250 - $320). 
At first DH was like no, we have to wait another 6 months to which I started crying as men don&#8217;t understand the stress of each cycle. But this were whilst we were waiting for the doc. Once the doc came back he explained that the OD is at its most effective for 6 months following the opp and there after it decreases, so that made DH rethink about the six months. After discussing it we decided that we are gonna book the IUI for my next cycle which should be around the 25-27 January.

:dust: to all the other girls thats waiting to O and to the ones in the TWW!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## wantabby

thanks everyone! I hope this is it. I got a thermometer, so I will temp in the morning and if it is above my coverline I will test. I took my temp tonight (for curiosity sake) and it was 99.5 so hopefully that means it's still up! I will let you know in the a.m.!


----------



## 28329

Wow wantabby, that's some promising symptoms you have. Best of luck to you. 

Tella looks like you've got some good news. Not long to wait for your bfp 

Afm my temps are still low but although opk was negative yesterday I have my fade in pattern starting. I'll get my positive pretty soon. Thinking maybe in next 2 days.


----------



## Bean66

Oh Buzzy :hugs: sending you love and strength. Fingers crossed for you hun!

Tella - that's great news! Fingers crossed for a BFP this cycle but if not its gonna be the one after that's for sure!

28329 - yay to fade in. Happy bding! 

Wantabby - come on girl, get that flashing BFP we all need to see!

Well just watched one born. Brought a tear to my eye and one women really put me off labour! 

Right I'm meant to be doing at accounts. Tax return due 31st Jan and haven't done even done my accounts yet!! First going for a wee run. If I tell you girls I can't chicken out when I look outside. Got to get rid of my 'thready' pulse.


----------



## 28329

Aww buzzy. I can't even imagine what you're going through. Sending huge hugs your way


----------



## DaisyQ

Hugs buzzy! Maybe you should wait until AF is late before testing? It sounds like getting a bfn may be too much for you at the moment. 

Tella, glad that you are able to move forward with the iui, and hoping this will do the trick!

Mrsmm, good luck, really hope you O and catch the egg. 

28329 all that EWCM bodes for a fertile month!

Bean, how was your run girl??

Wantabby wow! What a high temp! I have a very good feeling! Cannot wait for you to test!!

Afm, nothing to report. Only 4 days into the tww and trying to be patient and trying not to get hopes up.


----------



## Bean66

The run almost killed me!! But glad I went. It was very cold which made my throat tighten up. Managed 30mins with a couple of brief walks though and really enjoyed Yoga last night.

Hope the TWW passes quickly for you and you get a flashing BFP at the end of it!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Thank you ladies... No AF this morning so that's good. She always comes when I first wake up so yeah. One more day if I'm having a 28 day cycle. Fingers crossed. 

Tella sounds like you're taking the right next step!

28329 glad your pattern is starting... Get to it!

Bean is it super cold there? Poor hubs had to wait for the bus this morning in -6! 

Daisy try to keep occupied! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

*BUZZY* :hugs: because I know the feeling. As Feb and the due date, approaches and no BFP, I think I have battles with sadness. But no AF for you, sounds good today! FXD!:dust:


*WANTABBY* those symptoms are glorious! I bet you are Preggars!:dust:


*TELLA* I am not hopeful this cycle, in fact, I cancelled my donations, well, pushed them back anyway.... GL :dust:


*28329* early OV still???? :dust:


*BEAN66* exercise has been known to help with fertility so.... GL FXD!:dust:


Hi Ladies that I didn't address, hope you are all well!:wave:


*Well...* No AF... I'm nervous!! DW is OVg so that fits in the normal time that I would be 2-3 days behind. :sad: I called and pushed my donations back.... Few ladies think it is pointless to waste, so, I wait.... I hope everyone has a lovely weekend and for those with extra day, I hope you rest!:dust:


----------



## Bean66

Buzzy - it's cold but not that cold. Prob 1-2oC when I went out. In just not used to it. No witch def sounds promising. 

MrsMM - I'm sorry :hugs: maybe it is for the best. Just wait this one out and hope for a normal cycle next month. Our bodies can be so cruel. :hugs:


----------



## wantabby

sad to say, but :witch: blew in sometime in the night. No real cramping or any sign?! oh-well! I am glad af is treating me nicely, and on to next month! come on February BFP!


----------



## DaisyQ

Whaaat??? Really? Oh, wantabby! Your symptoms were SO, so good. I'm so bummed for you.

Mrs.MM, sorry the witch hasn't arrived yet.. probably a good thing to have pushed back the donations, but I know it is a bummer to be waiting.


----------



## SmartCribs

great news


----------



## SmartCribs

congrats!!


----------



## Bean66

Oh Wantabby. Sorry to hear that. Thought you'd done it for sure! It's not far away I'm sure. :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Sorry wantabby. I honestly thought you was on to something!!


----------



## wantabby

thanks ladies, it really shocked me when she showed! I don't know what all those "symptoms" were about :shrug: I wasn't even trying to SS, they were just obvious things that were happening?!??! I will try and SMEP again, use softcups, temp, cm & cp track, and drink green tea.. && Clomid.. hope it works!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Aww, wantabby I'm sad to hear that... It seemed so promising for you this month!

Ladies, I'm almost certain AF is going to show up tomorrow. I have crazy cramping right now. Not counting myself out yet... Just an observation.

Edited to add 11 minutes later: Cramps disappeared just after I posted this!! :wacko: ugh what is going on?!? I might have just convinced myself to test.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh boy Buzzy! I don't know... are you 12 DPO like your siggy says? I might wait until AF is late. Just 'cause I know how hard it would be to get a BFN... Up to you though - we are here for support either way! FX!


----------



## Bean66

Fingers crossed for you buzzy, whatever you decide to do. :flower:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Yes, 12 DPO, with an LP between 11-13. I'm pretty sure it would be accurate for me... maybe tomorrow. 
Might be going out to the pub tomorrow night, so I have to know either way...


----------



## 28329

Buzzy whatever you do and whatever the outcome we're here for you. I wish I could give you a great big giant English hug. They're the best!!


----------



## DaisyQ

28329, how is an english hug different from hugs from other origins?? Just curious!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Hahaha I'm curious as well! I've only known a couple people from England and they've both been older ladies... And they give wimpy "proper" hugs! Do younger English hug better? :haha:


----------



## Bean66

Yeah us (young) English give mahoosive bear hugs! Haha! 

I should be asleep only 6am on a Saturday. 

Good luck Buzzy. As the others have said we're here for you!


----------



## Tella

Wantabby - So sorry the witch got you! GL for the next cycle!

Buzzy - Keeping everything crossed that the witch stays away and you get some well deserved good news.

MrsMM - Have you considered maybe taking Provera to bring on AF and then start a new fresh cycle asap?

28329 & Bean - Hmm those hugs sure sounds good!! Especially when one is down and out.

DaisyQ - FX'd for some good news in a few days time!!!!! :dust:

AFM - Had some AF cramps when i woke up but they stopped very quickly. Otherwise, other than my DH is believing im preggers and he has never even said anything like that, there nothing new.


----------



## 28329

An English hug is the best because they're English!! He he. the only way to find out is to get a proper English hug. 

I had a slight temp spike this morning. But fiancé shut the windows and left the heating on.


----------



## DaisyQ

Bean & 28329 - thanks for the explanation!

GL Tella! Hope those are implantation cramps.

Buzzy, how are you feeling today?


----------



## Buzzymomma

I am nervous! A little crampy. But they don't feel like AF cramps and she didn't show up again today... I dont know :wacko: 
How is everyone? Just getting ready for work or I'd address everyone!


----------



## Bean66

You're all gonna have to come over here for big hugs!!!

I'm good. Just waiting for the days to pass. CD5 today. O seems so far away.

Buzzy have everything crossed for you.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Bean I would love to visit for a hug! Lord knows I need many these days! Hopefully the "other tww" passes quickly for you!

My cervix is high firm and closed...


----------



## Bean66

Thanks buzzy!

High cervix is a good sign! As is no witch!! Still got my fingers crossed! :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Me too buzzy!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Thank you thank you!
Couldn't bring myself to test today... Tomorrow morning! 

Daisy how was your day?


----------



## wantabby

buzzy ~ let us know how it goes in the morning! best of luck we need a BFP on here! :dust:

Tella~ When will you test?!

Witch is being extremely nice.. no cramps, sore boobs, and a very light flow. hoping she'll be gone tomorrow! I plan on starting my Clomid Monday.


----------



## Bean66

How are you lovely ladies today? 

Buzzy can't wait to hear your news!

For some reason I've woken up bummed out. Not sure why today. O just seems so far away. I really hope I O early. It's a beautiful day, although freezing. Need to get myself outside. Hope you're all chirpier than me today.


----------



## 28329

Hello ladies. Hope you're well. 

Good luck buzzy. Hope your result has you smiling. 

Bean I hope you ovulate quickly n get your spirits up soon. 

Wantabby, I'm glad witch is being kind to you. Give her a one way ticket to nowhere this cycle Hun. 

Afm, I'm cd 11 today. No ovulation yet but still have ewcm. Due to ovulate tomorrow but I'm ill so I think that teamed with the chemical has thrown this cycle out of wack!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks 28329.

Lots of EWCM is great. You'll have loads of swimmers waiting for you egg.

Fingers crossed for you hun.


----------



## DaisyQ

28329, agree with bean, tons of EWCM = turbo fertility this month. Feel better soon. 

Bean, sorry you are feeling down. I bet a brisk walk outside to enjoy the beauty of the day will improve your spirits! 

Wantabby, glad the witch is playing nice. Fx for you this cycle. 

Buzzy, well what's the good word? My day was ok - spent most of it picking up the house - we had friends over last night. Went to dinner, had a nice time. 

No other news really. Boobs are wicked sore, but that's normal for me in the 2ww.


----------



## Buzzymomma

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v252/xXbLueyXx/a5c4c76a.jpg

HOLY CRAP!


----------



## Bean66

Wow! They are beautiful lines!! Congratulations hun! That is definitely going to be a sticky bean.

I know blueberry will always be loved and never forgotten but I hope this goes some way to heal your pain. :hugs:

:happydance:


----------



## 28329

Wow. Stunning lines there buzzy! Congrats.


----------



## Tella

:happydance: :wohoo: :dance: wow those are awesome lines!!! Congrats on the :bfp: :happydance: :wohoo: :dance:


----------



## DaisyQ

WOW - BUZZY!!! Congratulations! I am so happy for you - really and truly! Yay!!!

Now spill - did you do the SMEP to a tee this month? Anything else you tried this month? 

:happydance:


----------



## Bean66

Good call Daisy!


----------



## Buzzymomma

I didn't really do anything... We bd'd cd 13,14, 16 & 17 with o on cd 16.


----------



## Bean66

So happy for you Buzzy!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Thank you! I'm not sure how to feel but I'm sure I will get more excited


----------



## 28329

Given time buzzy you'll feel more and more excited. My friend had a loss just before Xmas and got a bfp last week. She didn't know how to feel but is now getting very excited. I'm so so happy for you and know you'll progress beautifully.


----------



## Beauty2

Whoop!! Whoop!!!! Congratulations, Buzzy!!! Beautiful :bfp: Happy and Healthy 9 months to you and your sticky bean!! YAY!!!!!! :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## DaisyQ

Awwww, buzzy this is such great news. Give yourself time to let it sink it. It's normal to have mixed feelings - don't beat yourself up. 

A good friend of mine had mixed feelings all the way up until delivery, and now that baby is here, it's total love and bliss. Hugs!


----------



## Buzzymomma

I'm just hoping I feel better about it before delivery!

I also just remembered I used soft cups this month!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Buzzy! I used them too this month.... FX! Getting progesterone checked tomorrow... 

My boobs are SO sore!!


----------



## wantabby

beautiful lines buzzy!!! big congratulations!! :) wooooo!!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Daisy I hope your prog is good! I hear if you eat before hand it can make the results lower... Just something to consider!


----------



## 28329

Still no positive opk. Getting close though. Hope everyone is good today.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Buzzy! I didn't see your post this morning before I did the test, so I did eat, but only a granola bar. I got my results back already and my level is 17 on CD 22/7 DPO - and I'm told anything over 9 is good, so I'm really pleased. I was using progesterone cream (topical) last cycle, but thinking about skipping it this cycle as it seems I might not need it? Although it seems to me that this test is mostly for checking to see if you ovulated, and it's not taking into account that perhaps progesterone can drop a few days later, which might make implantation difficult? Maybe I'm over thinking it. Any thoughts ladies if I should use the cream this cycle or skip it, and see what my body does without it? I usually spot 1-2 days before AF, usually starting around 10-11 DPO, and AF usually arrives on 12-13 DPO.


----------



## Bean66

Hey. Wow fast results. That's great news! I wouldn't worry about progesterone cream this cycle. See what happens without. Spotting from 10/11dpo is ok. It shouldn't affect implantation. 

7dpo today. Starting SMEP tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Bean! Think I will skip it this time around, and see what the B100 is doing for me on its own.


----------



## DaisyQ

And good luck!!


----------



## Buzzymomma

That's good news daisy, I would skip the cream too!


----------



## Bean66

Well we're all very quiet at the moment.

How is everyone today?

Buzzy - How you feeling lovely? 

Daisy - How's the TWW going. SO great that your progesterone was fine.

28329 - 1dpo :happydance:

Beauty - how are you hun?

Lolalei - How's the MS? I hope it is treating you nicely. 

Wantabby - How are you? Trying anything new this cycle?

Tella - Are you excited/nervous about IUI? When do you start?

MrsMM - how are you hun? Looks like you might have O'd cd31 except your CM/CP doesn't match temp. Maybe you just had a wacky cycle. Fingers crossed for your February love baby.

AFM- Just waiting. Keep forgetting to temp. Got doc appointment booked for next monday but hoping to be able to get my results tomorrow. SMEP starts tonight :happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

Well good morning everyone!

28329 - wow - looks like you O'ed?? I've got everything crossed for you.

Bean, remind me what results you are waiting on? And what will be done on Monday? Excited for you that you are starting SMEP tonight. 

Wantabby, how are you doing? Hanging in there?

Buzzy, how are you feeling??

Mrs. MM, any signs that AF is approaching?

Hello to everyone else, Tella, Beauty, Lolalei...

AFM, 2WW is going well. Up until yesterday, I was just taking each day as it came and really trying not to get my hopes up or symptom spot. That went a little bit out the window yesterday and so far today. Here is why... OK, my boobs are sore, and that's normal for me during the 2WW, but they are REALLY sore, more than normal. Secondly, I had cramping last night. Not severe, but definitely there, and it went on for hours. WAY too early for AF cramps which usually don't show up until AF does. There was some pinching cramping as well. Thirdly, yesterday and today, when I blow my nose (sorry), it's a bit bloody. Yuck - sorry! Finally, my temp went even higher today. Really trying to keep my hopes and this SS in check, but I really, really hope this is it.


----------



## 28329

Sounds promising daisy. I have everything crossed for your bfp.


----------



## Bean66

Sounding good daisy!

I'm waiting for my cd3 (2) blood results. Should be in tomorrow or Thursday but can't get to doc until Monday. We'll then discuss results and she'll do me a referral for my cd21 bloods and a ultasound.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks... hope so.

Ah right - I'm confident your blood work will come back positive! I guess they don't call you with the results over there? Here, a nurse calls with them.


----------



## DaisyQ

By positive, I mean good!


----------



## Bean66

I can call and get them before Monday. I think they'll be good too.


----------



## DaisyQ

FX for you!


----------



## 28329

Ok, better late than never huh ladies? Just got my positive opk. Must have just caught the end of my surge after missing start of it yesterday!


----------



## Bean66

Ha ha! I have everything crossed for you hun! That BFP is going to be yours very soon!!

Right guys send positive O energies to cd16 for me! That's when I want to O!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Bean I'm sending ov on cd16 vibes!

28329 get busy girl! And we all thought you were going to go early! Bad guessers we are, eh?

Daisy try not to spot symptoms too much! In my first few months on TTC I swear I made up symptoms! :wacko:

I am... Alright. I'm having cramp like pains but it feels like round ligament pain, not cramps! I never experienced round ligament pain until I was 15-17 weeks with Koal so I'm hoping that's a good sign. I'm really just trying not to think about it... Besides the round ligament pain, I'm just tired so for now it's easy to ignore. Although I do have a mini panic attack every time I go to the washroom. Especially first in the morning, I'm notorious to start bleeding over night to discover it in the morning. 
Trying to take one day at a time.


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm trying, I'm trying! 4 more days until I test. Trying to put it out of my mind...

Buzzy, I'm sure it will get a little easier, as you get further along. Hugs.  

28329, hope you catch/caught that egg!

Bean, FX for you to ovulate on CD 16.


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies :wave: 

wanting to stop in and check on you, hope all is well in here!


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... still. I attempted to rest this weekend, and hope AF would get me started, but, nothing, and I didn't really rest. I am trying not to stress out as taht interferes with OV too. Latest cycle I've had since MC, likely going to try to get an appt just to check things. Well, it was great to see some BFPs this morning though, helped lift my spirits. I hope you ladies had a wonderful weekend!:dust:


----------



## Beauty2

Hello Everyone! 

Just stopping by to say hi :wave: 

Buzzy - try to relax....listen to me. Not too long ago I was in panic mode myself but it's really for the best. Doesn't do you any good stressing. I'll be praying for you :hugs: 

AFM - I'm officially 16 weeks (as of Friday) and I can feel baby move. Especially when I half way lie on my stomach...hehe :haha: Anyhoo, not much is going on with me. I think I'm having that "round liagment" cramping thing going on like Buzzy. It's uncomfortable. Glad you said something, Buzzy, or the psycho in my would've worried my head off!! :rofl: I get my gender scan/down syndrome scan on February 3rd. Can't wait! Really hoping for a boy but I have to remind myself that it could be a girl.


----------



## DaisyQ

You have an avocado! Beauty, that's wonderful news and so happy that you are safely into the second tri. Awesome that you can feel it move.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Haha beauty you're welcome! Round ligament pain sucks... It's so achey and in the weirdest spot!
You should post a bump picture!!! I would love to see it!
Gender scan is coming up quickly, I hope you get what you'd like.

When I was pregnant with Koal, I convinced myself that she was boy, because I wanted a girl so bad. So I was really surprised when I found out she was a girl!


----------



## Bean66

Errrrm something's been picked up on my blood tests. Reception didn't know what exactly so off to pick up results. Can't see the doctor I saw last time till next week. Might try and see if another is free today before I go google crazy and decide I'm infertile. 

I know it's probably nothing....,...


----------



## Bean66

Ok waiting for appointment my free androgen index is abnormal (low I think) and my serum sex hormone binding glob is high!

They don't seem to be crazily out........ Let's see what the doc says.


----------



## Bean66

Doctor doesn't seem too concerned as my free testosterone isn't high. SHBG attaches to testosterone. 

I think with PCOS you have high test and low SHBG. It's all a bit confusing.

So I think I'm ok. She's told me to go for progesterone check 7 days before expected period. I'll see when I O and may go either/later depending. And i've been referred for scans. I hoping I get my BFP before I even have to go.


----------



## Bean66

FOund this...

Although SHBG is not usually ordered to diagnose or monitor these conditions, increases in SHBG are seen with liver disease, hyperthyroidism, anorexia, and estrogen use (hormone replacement therapy and oral contraceptives). Decreases in SHBG are seen with obesity, hypothyroidism, androgen use, and Cushing disease.

Bloody pill!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Aww man! Let's see what the doc has to say about it. Bean, do you use a lot of soy at all? Just wondering if that could affect it as well? Have you ever had thyroid and liver panel tested?


----------



## Bean66

Hey Daisy. No not used soy. I kinda thought I was oestrogen dependant following BCP so didn't want to use soy. 

So done a bit of reading and from what I can tell this shouldn't affect my fertility. The good thing is it doesn't look like I have PCOS as this causes high testosterone. Basically I have too much SHBG which lowers my bioavailable testosterone. I've never had a great libido so I guessing this is why. My libido has increased (good job really :haha:) since stopping the pill so I'm hoping it's all starting to balance out. 

My thyroid, renal and liver tests were all fine. My FBC was normal but MCH was a bit high which could indicate B12 or folate deficiency. I'm taking lots so I don't think I am but will check with the doctor when I go back in a few weeks and I'll maybe up my folate to be sure. 

Now just have to wait patiently for O and my cd21 tests.


----------



## DaisyQ

Sounds good bean. If you are B12 deficient, you will need to take a very high dose of oral B12, as absorption is not the greatest. Or you can get shots of it which is the most effective way to address a deficiency. (I'm a nutritionist).


----------



## Bean66

Thanks hun. Don't think I'm B12 deficient just made me wondered about folate. They are just 2 possible causes for my MCH to be high. MCV is also at top range but overall my FBC is classed as normal so I'm not going to worry.


----------



## DaisyQ

They can always check your MMA level too, to rule out B12 deficiency. Just something to keep an eye on. Now go have a steak!


----------



## MrsMM24

*BEAN* hope all is well.... the doc doesn't seem to concerned then you can breathe a little easier. All seems to sound like it is manageable and all will be well. GL 


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... STILL. I did schedule an appt, ironically it is the week on Feb that I would have been due and the week that OV is suspected if I would have stayed on schedule.... Hope that our angel looks down and gives us some :dust: and hopeful news then. Until then, I continue to wait and will still go to the appt if AF comes before then as I have to know why I am skipping a month (and I hope it is just a month). Shipping donors have contacted me so IUI and shipping ready when my body is.... Frustrating....


----------



## Buzzymomma

Bean, your results don't sound bad at all, those are the kinds of things than can regulate over time.

As for the B12 thing, most people in countries like Canada, USA, UK, Australia are slightly deficient... You can get tested, or you can go to the pharmacy and get the suspended vitamin over the counter for a subcutaneous injection, super easy. 

I know people who have taken it and they feel worlds better after even one injection. Like I said, lots of people are deficient and don't know it!

(Just in case anyone forgot, I'm a nurse, not talking out my butt :wacko: :haha: )


----------



## DaisyQ

Agree buzzy! I'm a RD. Many people are vitamin d deficient as well.


----------



## Beauty2

Buzzy - How are you doing today?


----------



## Buzzymomma

I'm okay Beauty, I seem to be less stressed and more accepting today. 
Might help that it snowed this morning and everything is looking lovely!
How are you today?


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies - 

Thanks Buzzy and Daisy. I'll chat with my GP when I go back. Just want to make sure that it's not a folate deficiency. 

MrsMM - I can't imagine your frustration. I hope your body starts behaving it's self soon. 

Buzzy - I miss snow. Well kind of. I love snow but here in the UK everything stops even if just an inch or 2. Crazy. For one day it's fun. SNOW DAY! but then it gets tiresome and difficult to get to work. We're not a very prepared country! I am glad you are less stressed. I've got a good feeling that this is your sticky bean. :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Another thing to remember - taking folate can mask B12 deficiency... just a FYI! From https://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/vitaminb12

Folic acid and vitamin B12
Large amounts of folic acid can mask the damaging effects of vitamin B12 deficiency by correcting the megaloblastic anemia caused by vitamin B12 deficiency [3,5] 

The MMA test, methlymalonic acid, is a better indicator of B12 status than serum B12 levels. I'm SURE you are fine, but if they are doing follow up labs, it's something to look into. And you'd be surprised (or maybe not) - a lot of docs don't know to test MMA.


----------



## Beauty2

Buzzy - I'm glad you are feeling better and doing well! I'm also glad you are less stressed. I hate snow! Well...maybe I just hate the cold weather. Either way it's uncomfortable. 

I'm doing okay today. This pregnancy is becoming very uncomfortable. My lower area seems to be aching all the time and it's hard to walk. I still haven't transitioned into Maternity clothes so my pants are very uncomfortable. And it's hard for me to stay asleep so I'm exhausted during the day. Sex is still great but the aftermath is terrible. The :spermy: don't have anywhere to go so they just come out the next day. Leaving my panties soaked! And it doesn't smell to great either. VERY TMI! I know...sorry :blush: 
I still have to potty a lot. Ugh! And the doc said that I'm dehydrated so, I have to drink a lot of water. I'm always thirsty but not always willing to get up and get some water. I drink A LOT! I still want to sleep on my tummy and baby is not too fond of that. I felt baby moving while lying on my tummy....I think it was trying to avoid being smashed...haha :haha: Is it bad for baby if I sleep on my tummy with one leg propped? 
Anyhoo, I know you just asked about my day but I just had to get that rant out! LOL!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Aww, that sucks! 
Are you getting Braxton-Hicks yet? I started getting those around 17-18 weeks and of course the STUPID round ligament pain. Made my hips ache and ache.

And no, you won't squish baby! Just don't do it if it's painful :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Beauty you crack me up! I hate the "morning after" leakage - you are right - it smells so bad, ugh! And I worry everyone else can smell it too! Blech. 

I can't wait to transition to maternity clothes - I'm busting out of my current clothes (have gained weight recently) and don't want to buy the next size up. If I get my BFP this cycle, off to the maternity shops I go! :haha:


----------



## 28329

Hey ladies. I accidentally unsubscribed so just checking in before I go to sleep. I'll catch up in the morning.


----------



## Bean66

28329 - I've done that before. Wondered where you'd gone.

Lol Beauty! :haha: was just discussing leakage with DH. After bding pop to the loo and do some kegel exercise's. Will help to expel sperm and strengthen pelvic floor.

Thanks Daisy - will have a chat with my doc when I head back.


----------



## Tella

Bean & Daisy > It sounds like you guys are speaking french on here. All those abbreviations sounds so complicated. Good to know we can just pop a question regarding this stuff to you guys and get a honest answer.

And i have one..hehe
My Prenatal Vitamin i just bought says not to have tea within 3 hours before or after the tablet as it might impair the absorption of Iron. Does that include Rooibos tea as well or just caffeinated teas?

Bean > Fx'd everything can just be treated quickly and that you can still get that BFP soon.

Buzzy > Glad to see you feeling a bit calmer. Hope you can stay that way. Ur bean needs you too!

28329 > Whats your body doing girl, do you think you have O'd? 

MrsMM > That is long to wait, cant you start provera or something to bring on AF earlier? 

Beauty > I assume if baby is kicking you when lying on your tummy it is uncomfortable for him/her. Just listen to your body :)

AFM > Ok girls i have just been naughty :blush: I bought 2 more HPT tests :lol: I can feel the POAS bug biting me earlier :haha: I just want to know if it is + or to get AF and book IUI so maybe i will win a day or two if i start testing earlier. Will let you know if i do test, but i wont try before Sunday.

:dust: :hugs: :dust: :hugs: :dust: :hugs: :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Thanks tella I have my fingers big time crossed for you! Don't test before sunday, you can do it! It would be too early otherwise!
P.s. thank you so much for leaving lovely comments on my blog. You're the only person who acknowledges they are reading and it's really nice. Your comments seriously made my day. 

Ladies, I just felt brave enough to put a ticker in my sig, and downloaded a preggo app on my iPhone. I didn't eat to before because I was afraid I'd jinx myself but I feel excited about it in the last few hours. 
Might take it down and delete the app tomorrow, we'll see how I feel in the morning.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Tella.

Daisy is probably the best lady to ask but I think it's the tannins in tea that affect absorption. I stop drinking green tea by 4 and take my prenatals and vits at 10ish. I think there maybe some tannins in rooibos but not much. Pro safest to avoid though.

Hope you get that BFP Hun! Fxd!


----------



## Bean66

Rooibos direct website says its low in tannins and doesn't affect iron and mineral absorption. I'd still may leave a couple of hours either side but don't stress too much about it.


----------



## Tella

Buzzymomma said:


> Thanks tella I have my fingers big time crossed for you! Don't test before sunday, you can do it! It would be too early otherwise!
> P.s. thank you so much for leaving lovely comments on my blog. You're the only person who acknowledges they are reading and it's really nice. Your comments seriously made my day.
> 
> Ladies, I just felt brave enough to put a ticker in my sig, and downloaded a preggo app on my iPhone. I didn't eat to before because I was afraid I'd jinx myself but I feel excited about it in the last few hours.
> Might take it down and delete the app tomorrow, we'll see how I feel in the morning.

:hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: 
Im glad it helps!

I wont test before then, i will be strong :haha:

Yay for the ticker, small steps is all it takes to finish the journey :kiss:


----------



## Bean66

Buzzy - yay for ticker! Glad you're feeling excited today. I've been reading your blog. Sorry not commented. Tried on my phone once and it wouldn't work. You have an amazing writing style.


----------



## Tella

Bean66 said:


> Rooibos direct website says its low in tannins and doesn't affect iron and mineral absorption. I'd still may leave a couple of hours either side but don't stress too much about it.

Oh that sounds reasonable. I used to take my vits in the morning but i will change it tp taking it at night. As i only have one or two cups of tea in the morning so by night it will definitely be out of my body.


----------



## 28329

Ok so my temp is rather low today. I'm pretty uncomfortable on my right side. It's been 2 days since my + opk and I've had ewcm since. We're keeping up with the bding. Last night was the first time in a long time I actually enjoyed my fiancé. I was watching one born every minute and my DF came in to see me crying. I opened up to him about ttc. Told him I'm sorry for he chemicals. He kinda told me off for blaming myself. He can get me pregnant but I feel I'm not woman enough to stay pregnant. I just want to be the woman who makes him a father and it's just not working out. I feel useless and scared he will leave me for someone who can bare his child!!


----------



## Tella

28329 > :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: 
I think we all have felt like that at some stage, you will have your forever baby soon. Dont give up yet, your miracle is coming.


----------



## 28329

I'm determined to keep trying. My future sister in law was trying for 7 years before she got pregnant. It has only been 6 months but it feels so long. I'm getting frustrated with myself although I know it'll do me no good. It'll be my time soon. I'm just impatient.


----------



## DaisyQ

28329 - don't be so hard on yourself! It does take time, and 6 months is not that long in the grand scheme of things, although I know it feels like a long time. It will happen, have faith.

Tella, Bean is right, it's the tannins and phytates in tea that block iron absorption. I would just make sure to take the vitamin 2 hours before or after the tea. Wine, and some berries (blueberries) also can block absorption FYI, and also oatmeal makes it harder to absorb fat soluble vitamins or something like fish oil....

Buzzy, glad that you are feeling more excited!

Bean, how are you today?

Hello to everyone else!

Not much new to report here. 10 DPO and boobs still sore. I was going to test on Saturday at 12 DPO because I had an ice skating "date" and as I'm a huge klutz, I thought it might be best to test before falling on my ass. As it turns out, the date is canceled, so I may put off testing until Monday (14 DPO) at which point AF would be late. I may also see what my temps do... if they stay high I may test this weekend.


----------



## lolalei3

BUZZY!!! yay!!! so happy for you hon!! :happydance: those lines were so dark!! looks like a sticky one to me! all the best hon and try not to stress, easier said than done I know! :flower:

Bean the tests sound routine and not too serious also if your doctor isn't worried thats a good sign! All the best for this cycle hon and happy bding!! :happydance:

28329 and Daisy happy tww! don't drive yourselves too crazy, try to stay busy to make the time go faster! Massive amounts of dust for your bfps!! :dust:

Tella try to wait for as long as you can to test hon!! :dust:

MrsM really hope the witch shows up soon so you can start your cycle hon!! :hugs:

afm 9wks today and have an olive! still getting stung by ms but worse in the afternoons. Can't wait for 12wk scan on Valentines day!! Do you think they will be able to roughly predict the sex then or is it way too soon?


----------



## DaisyQ

Just got a call from the RE, dh's SA was normal. I don't have the actual numbers.


----------



## MrsMM24

*DAISY* so glad DH's appt went well....



*BUZZY* CONGRATS! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos, the ticker looks great hun!


*LOLA* I know, I am finding myself praying for AF, so strange right.... How are you hun?


*TELLA* it is a long time, but they don't want me to take anything until they can see if there is a clear reason why AF didn't show. I am use to the long awaited appts so.... Some people are looking at my chart thinking that CD39 was OV day so if that is indeed true then AF should be here Sunday.... grasping at straws....


*28329* I agree, I can't lose hope or give up on the dream for DW and I to have a 2nd child.... :dust:


*BEAUTY* look at you lady.... how are you feeling?


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... STILL. I have my CBFM and the donations in cue, just waiting.... Frustrating....


----------



## DaisyQ

It's not looking good for me this cycle. Just tried checking my CM, and after a bit of digging around came up with blood streaked CM. And the spotting begins (at 10 DPO). This is so depressing, month after month of disappointment. Yes, I know, I know, I'm not out until AF shows, but I'm not feeling good about this. This is how it always starts.


----------



## Bean66

Hey all.

28329 - :hugs: I know how you feel but we shouldn't. It's normal for it to take it's time. It will happen soon. Good you were open with DF, although I'm sure it'd never even crossed his mind. How was one born? I've not seen it yet.

Lolalei - YOu got an Olive!! :happydance: Sorry about the MS. I think 12 weeks scan will be too early unless it's a boy with a big todger. If it's a girl they wouldn't know if it's just hiding. 

Daisy - great news on DH sperm. I bet he's relieved.

Mrsmm - I think you O'd cd31 but then the witch would have arrived by now. I hope she flies on soon. I had a 56day cycle on out first TTC cycle it was sooooooo frustrating.

I'm good. Just waiting. Yoga again tonight. Not managed to run since last Friday though!


----------



## 28329

It was sooooo good bean. Although I got angry at the 18 year old who wasn't trying to get preggo. I swear, men just have to look at them and they're knocked up! So frustrating.


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies! I hope you are all doing well today! 

I have just been taking it easy, waiting on O. I only have one more day of clomid. Then 5-10 days till ovulation (Hopefully!) I took my pills days 4-8 instead of 5-9 hoping I will ovulate earlier in my cycle! I'm feeling positive about catching the egg this cycle!


----------



## Bean66

Sorry about the spotting Daisy. Fingers crossed its IB. And stop poking around!!

Wantabby - hope you O early and get a lively flashing BFP.

28329 - I look forward. After lasts weeks episode I'm def up for a water birth.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Bean. I am done poking around. I haven't seen any more spotting since, but I'm not too optimistic. I think I will see more spotting tomorrow and AF on Saturday. That's my guess.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Daisy maybe it's late implantation bleeding? Don't count yourself out yet hun. I agree with bean though, stop digging! You might have scratched something and made yourself bleed!

28329 I had the same feelings when I miscarried. I thought he might like a wife who could give him a live baby... I promise you your DF has never thought that. I'm positive he loves you sooo much, pregnant now or not. :hugs:

Wantabby hope you ov when you want!

Bean you still hoping for cd16 ov? I've still got my fingers crossed for you! You sound like such an active lady!

Lola and MrsMM thank you! 

MrsMM I can tell you've been having a hard time with your cycle this time around, just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you!

I'm okay today, feeling a bit home sick. Husband and I moved an hour away from all my family and friend nearly two years ago and I'm really missing my home town today.
I'm also quite crampy which is freaking me the eff out.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Also happy because I just got an appointment with the midwife next week :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Buzzy, that's exciting news, that you'll be meeting the midwife soon!

I wish it were implantation bleeding. I guess only time will tell, but this is the same way AF starts every month, with a little blood tinged cm. Haven't seen actual blood in my cm again today, but it is sort of pinky beige (but barely) now, which is what I had last month....

Mrs mm, I too can sense you ate really down about this cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Buzzy - great news about the midwife. Not really very active. I've only ran once and it was my second yoga class in months. Trying to get active.

Daisy - loads of ladies get pinky CM, some even think the witch has arrived. Don't worry just yet. Keep my fingers crossed for you.

AFM - yeah still hoping to O cd16 but temps low and not doing much so not hopeful.


----------



## 28329

Buzzy, yay for midwife. 

Wantabby hope the big O isn't far off. 

Bean a water birth is very enticing. She did so well and her DH brought a tear to my eye. What a perfect birth partner!!

Afm, temp rise again today. Pretty convinced I'm 1dpo. I had ovary pain on my right side yesterday and bding was pretty uncomfortable last night. I had little or no cm yesterday and I was sooooo horny!! Got 1 more bd tonight then I need to rest. He he.


----------



## 28329

Sorry daisy, didn't mean to leave you out. I really hope you were experiencing ib and not the start of af. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Tella

Daisy > Fx'd for IB!!!!!!! And BFP by Saturday!

28329 > I was also watching a series last night and this woman that is super addicted to cocaine is standing there with a tiny little baby, and I can't help but ask why does she deserve it but I don&#8217;t :cry: But we will have them someday :D

Wantabby > have you seen the explanation of what impact it has on your O day when you take it on different CD's? I found that CD3-7 had the best results where I O'd on CD14/15 everytime. Fx'd that the :spermy: catches that eggy!!!!!!!

Bean > Water birth is my first choice by far. But my FS refuses to go to another clinic/hospital. :cry: 

Buzzy > Im so glad you feeling okay today!!! Isn't it funny that when we cramp before we know we are preggers it is taken as a good sign of pregnancy, however the moment we know we are then we are scared of it. Your bean is fine, just getting cozy in there!

AFM > Nothing new, wish it was a week later already that&#8217;s all!


----------



## 28329

:hugs: tella, it's so frustrating. I see something on a woman with 15 kids and wanting more boasting that they get preggo on their first cycle every time. I'm so jealous. But, the longer it takes the more we'll want it and the more we'll appreciate it when it happens. Our turn is coming soon.


----------



## DaisyQ

So true 28329! Hopefully we won't raise spoiled rotten children because we are so grateful to have a child at all that we let them get away with bloody murder!

Thanks ladies for your support and kind words. No more spotting as of yet. Temp is way up, so I don't know what to think. Refusing to get my hopes up, as it could just as well take a dive tomorrow. Trying to be mellow/zen today. 

28329, fx that you caught that egg, and bean and wantabby, go get to it!!


----------



## 28329

I have absolutely everything crossed for you, daisy, I hope beyond hope you get your bfp.


----------



## DaisyQ

Aww, thanks 28329. You are unbelievably sweet. :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Thank you. You saying that has made my day :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Glad to have made your day!

Spotting has resumed, and it's heavier and darker than yesterday. It's really looking like I'm headed towards a full bleed later today or tomorrow, despite the higher temp. Took my temp three times this am, and it was 98.3 each time.


----------



## 28329

It's not over until the red lady sings daisy. Stay away witch!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

*DAISY* :hugs: FXD!:dust: Yes, I have been down, but with AF arriving finally, renewed hopefull-ness. We are going to TRY everything this cycle!:dust:


*BUZZY* thank you as well for your observation. I was down, I was scared too, because I haven't had a cycle this long... Especially the fact that we didn't have donations at all since Nov 23rd. impending due date also interferred, but we are trying to be super hopeful at our last chance to concieve before our angel's due date.... Hopefully we have an angel looking down and sending us dust this cycle! Glad to hear that you are feeling better.


*AFM...* Ladies!!!! CBFM in use!!! AF came midday yesterday after a LOVELY chant from JODI and other BnB ladies on some threads! I have NEVER been happier to see AF!!! Sooooo..... as it stands, DW and I calculated EVERYTHING, if we conceive this cycle, DDate will be 2 days before DD's b-day and we could see a BFP BEFORE our angel's due date! Oh the hope that we are now feeling!!!FXD!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks.. I just scheduled my HSG, just in case... Unfortunately, the only appointment I can get is on Monday, 1/30, and DH is out of town, which means I have to go through it alone, and with no one to help me home afterwards (90 minute commute, or longer if I have to wait for a train). Boo.


----------



## DaisyQ

MrsMM! Great news! I love the renewed hope and excitement. Wishing you all the best for a BLARINGLY BRILLIANT BFP!


----------



## 28329

That's great news about witch MrsMM. Soooo glad you're back on the ttc train again. Good luck. 

Let's hope you get two pink lines and don't need your appointment on your own daisy.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks - I hope won't have to go get that test at all... it sounds scary. Eek.


----------



## Bean66

Daisy - you're not out yet. Fingers crossed Hun.

MrsMM so pleased the witch arrived. This is so going to be your lucky cycle. Fingers crossed hun.


----------



## Tella

The :witch: has landed :cry: so I will be going in on Monday for my CD3 day scan and to get my meds prescription for Femara, then hopefully by the 5th of Feb we will be doing the IUI :happydance: yay MrsMM we cycle buddies :thumbup:


----------



## Buzzymomma

MrsMM and Tella, I'm glad you guys both for AF and can take the next step in your TTC journeys!

MrsMM I have everything crossed for you that you can get a BFP before your angel's due date. You so totally deserve it! 

Tella I have fingers crossed for you too! IUI is exciting, hopefully that and the meds will help you get that stupid elusive BFP.

:hugs: to all


----------



## DaisyQ

Tella, this cycle sounds promising! IUI - so exciting! A friend mine got prego on her first IUI try. Woohoo - hope the same happens for you!


----------



## Bean66

Tella - SO sorry the witch got you :hugs:. IUI is very exciting! Fingers crossed for you hun.


----------



## DaisyQ

AF just showed up. Can't believe she is EARLY. My LP is now 10 days, and that was with B100. Yikes. It used to be 11 days, then went to 12, then went to 13 went I tried the progesterone cream. I can't believe it's 10!!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Yikes Daisy! I'm sorry :(
Have you ever looked into vitex/agnus castus? Made my LP from 11 to 13! Love the stuff.
I got it at the health food store for like $12 for a 6 week supply


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm not sure what to do... I don't know whether to try something new, or to go all natural (aside from a multi) or talk to the doc about progesterone suppositories... Thanks for the advice though. Did it work right away? I'm nervous to take it because I've read that if you already have regular cycles it can mess them up?


----------



## wantabby

tella ~ I haven't read about it, I just was hoping for earlier O. sorry the witch got you, but best of luck with IUI & tons of :dust::dust::dust:

I'm glad witch showed MrsMM!! I hope this month is it!! :dust:


----------



## Tella

Thanks girls, I'm now CD1 and the countdown begins
2days to meds
12days to HCG shot
27days to BFP

Sorry the stupid witch got u Daisy! :hugs: I would discuss the short LP for sure!

WOW, we 3 cycle buddies :)


----------



## Buzzymomma

Daisy it did work for me right away... I got my BFP the first month I used it.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hmm. Something to think about. Thanks buzzy.


----------



## 28329

Sorry about the witch daisy. Had high hopes for you! Hope you do it this cycle. 

My temp stayed up today so I'm 2dpo :happydance:


----------



## Bean66

Sorry about the with daisy. Looking at your chart you had an 11 day LP. Is your chart wrong? Remember if the witch arrives after 6pm you count it as the next day. 10 day or more is fine. Maybe 10 days isn't ideal but it shouldn't cause a problem. The stress of worrying will prob cause more problems.

I also take vitex. No BFP yet but seems to have helped me.

So had very watery CM today do decided to do an OPK. It was nearly +!! Couldn't believe it. It's only cd12! I have a feeling it's gonna be a false start but you never know!! Positive tomorrow and O on cd14 and I'll be very happy!!


----------



## Beauty2

MM24 - Hey lady!!!! I'm doing okay. Little bit of chaos around here. I'm soooo happy the witch came! That's amazing!!!!!!! :happydance: I hope you get your bfp this cycle!!!!! FXD!!!!!


----------



## Buzzymomma

You're welcome daisy!

Bean hooray! BD just in case!

28329 hooray for ov!

I am so bloated today I feel like I'm weeks ahead of where I am. My belly is HUGE. :(


----------



## DaisyQ

Thank you to everyone. 

28329, glad you O'ed - hooray! NOW STICK!

Tella, love the PMA!

Bean, wow! Hope you O early as desired!

To answer your question, I'm really not sure which day is CD1. I'm really confused. I did have bright red blood last night around 6pm. But then it seemed to stop? I had put in a tampon (sorry if TMI) and there was some stuff on it (mostly brownish), but it wasn't full, and it was a "light" one. I didn't sleep with a tampon last night, and I had NOTHING overnight or this morning. I did have a small amount of red spotting late morning, and put in another tampon for a short time, and there was again, a small amount of brownish blood. DH and I actually ended up DTD, and NOTHING - not even during/after DTD!! I thought for sure that would bring AF on fully. To make matters even more confusing, my temp is still high today. Not as high as yesterday, but still high. Boobs are still sore, but less than yesterday. Peeing a lot today. Took a test and BFN. Not sure if AF is just starting out really light and intermittent or what. Going to RE on Monday for CD 3? 4? bloodwork. They count CD 1 as the first day of red flow, before 10pm. They will also do a beta to make sure this isn't IB or breakthrough bleeding (I wish).


----------



## DaisyQ

Buzzy! I love that you have the beginnings of a bump already! They say you always show much earlier with #2.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Daisy your AF sounds so confusing!! I don't know if I would count that as AF at all... It really sounds like just spotting. I dunno!

Yes this is my 4th pregnancy so I guess I'm bound to show quickly, eh?


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow! Yes, I'd say so!

Yes, not at all sure what's going on. I changed my chart to reflect just spotting today and yesterday. Nothing is happening right now. I have some AF type cramping and backache. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Bean66

Fingers crossed daisy. Maybe late implanter? Def doesn't sound like the witch has arrived yet.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Bean. I guess not - that tricky witch! Hope I didn't just mess anything up that might be going on in there - I was must messing around with my stepkids and they were sitting on my lower tummy!


----------



## Tella

Daisy, fx'd for a late Implantation!!! GL for the RE appointment tomorrow, I also need to go very early to gave my bloods and meds done. 

AFM, if I didn't have bright red flow for 2days I would have sworn I'm preg, I'm nauseous and pee a hell of a lot, boobs are also still sore lol! And normally I only have cramps for 2days after AF arrives. DH says it has happened before that ppl have been preg but still had AF type bleeding and I should test. But I really doubt it! Any thoughts?

Bean, get busy girl catch that eggy! Hope you get the + today!

28329, Fx'd for a sticky bean!!!

MrsMM, you very quite :) hope the :witch: is treating u well!

Wannabby, I would give it a shot if I'm you! There is a lot of woman it works well for. But just remember u can't take soy and vitex (angus) together!

Buzzy, have you gone for bloods yet? Hope you keeping up well :hugs:

Sorry if I missed anyone, :hug:

Loads of :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## Buzzymomma

No... I'm waiting to see my midwife for the first appointment on Thursday. Hopefully she will advise me what to do. 
I feel like I have more symptoms this pregnancy. My boobs are hard as rocks and so painful. I'm starting to get smell aversion and a touch of nausea... As well as constipation and gas out the freaking wazoo!
I just feel way more pregnant than I did last time. I'm hoping that's a great sign. I will probably feel better when I get passed the 6+2 mark where I lost blueberry. 

I probably wouldn't test if it were me... Pregnancy symptoms and AF symptoms can be exactly the same. Up to you if you want the peace of mind though hun :hugs:


----------



## lolalei3

Tella thats great news your starting IUI all the best hon!

Bean fx'd for an early O! and an early bfp! Happy bding!

28329 yay for 2dpo! wishing you lots of love and dust!

Buzzy i'm so happy for you hon! we are exactly a month apart isn't that funny!

Daisy sorry the witch got you hon, all the best for next cycle!

MrsM yay for af! and this cycle sounds very promising! 

Wantabby love and dust for this being your month!

afm just had the strangest thing happen, i was in the kitchen slicing a cucumber for salad with one of those hand held slicers when OH came in and started talking to me i got distracted and cut my finger, looked down at the blood and passed out cold on the kitchen floor!!! i have never passed out before ever! sooo wierd! luckily OH caught me before i hit my head on the oven! 
im ok just a bit wierded out by this whole damsel in distress thing!:haha: i just feel so weak and helpless!


----------



## 28329

Oh Lola that sounds awful. You need to take it easy. I sufferd dizzy spells with my dd and passed out a few times. Wasn't pleasant. 

Ladies, ff confirmed ovulation. Woo hoo. We missed the day after ovulation but I'm still feeling positive this cycle.


----------



## Bean66

Oh Lola - How's the finger? Sorry you passed out. I'm glad your OH was there to catch you!

Daisy - Any news? What's the witch up to?

Buzzy - Gad you're having lovely strong pregnancy symptoms. 

Tella - That's a difficult one. Do you have an IC? No harm in checking I suppose.

28329 - Fingers crossed for you hun.

AFM - Superdrug OPK was + (test just darker than control) but no smiley on digital. So a little confused - I know the digi is less sensitive but I don't know if I've missed it or it's still to come. Trying to hold my pee when I can test again. I am getting right sided twinges though.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi everyone! 

Bean, sounds like ovulation is just on the horizon - GL catching that egg!

Buzzy, you are so prego - everything sounds good.

Lola, ouch! Hope you are OK.

Tella, I can relate! Part of me is convinced I'm out, this is some weird period, etc., and part of me is like, hey... maybe not?? You have nothing to lose by testing I suppose..

AFM... I feel like AF will arrive any moment. Super crampy. So far though, she is staying away. I had pretty much NO spotting yesterday after that little bit of red blood, late morning. Today I had a bit of dark brown CM/spotting, which has now stopped (I had it ~2- 3 times when I was wiping). I really feel like I am starting though. I don't know. Temp took a dive today, but not all the way to coverline yet. I guess only time will tell! Not going to go for my bloods tomorrow - since it's not CD 3. Going to just wait till the witch shows. If she doesn't show by Tuesday, I may go in for a beta.


----------



## DaisyQ

Ugh. She showed. Onto the the next...


----------



## Buzzymomma

Aww daisy :hugs: at least you're not in limbo anymore! And you can get your bloods done sooner rather than later. I hope next cycle does it for you!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Buzzy. :hugs: I appreciate that.


----------



## Tella

Daisy :hugs: like Buzzy said atleast you can now move on properly and plan for the bfp this cycle!!!!

AFM, I tested this morning as i hardly had any bleeding yesterday and nothing the whole night. But it was no surprise when it came out BFN, but at least i now can start with the meds without worrying why my period was so short.

I have my FS appointment at 11am for my meds and instructions on what to do next. The negative side is that i started getting a cold yesterday  hope it passes quickly!!!!!


----------



## Tella

Hi girls :flow:

I just got back from the FS. Took alot longer than what i thought it would but its all fine :)

Doc did a internal scan to see if everything is fine for me to start with 5mg/p/day Femara pills to stimulate the follicles. I suppose we will only go for the injections if the pills doesn't work. My next appointment is next Tuesday at 8:30 for another internal scan to check the size of the follicles, if they are big enough i will get the HCG shot then and the IUI will Thursday if not by the latest Saturday....fx'd for Thursday!!! I cant believe 10 tablets can be so expensive, for the 10 i paid $72, but its all for the greater plan :D

Shame, also in the waiting room was a couple who is 22w pregnant and had the down syndrome test done in Dubai, and it came back positive. So they came to my FS for a second opinion. I felt so bad for them, i cant even start to imagine what it must feel like to make that decision. I just wanted to give her a :hugs: but the FS told me not they themselves as i had to wait for 45min for him to see them first. Shame even my FS was upset as he didnt know about it he thought it was a fertility patient.


----------



## DaisyQ

Praying for healthy, sticky bfps for all of us!!! Every time it's bfn, I remind myself that maybe it was a bad egg or sperm, and might have been a sick baby. That is so sad tella. 

Happy for you that this cycle is underway and with such a strong treatment plan!


----------



## 28329

Fingers crossed tella that we have them flashies for you this cycle.


----------



## Beauty2

Hello Ladies,

Its catch time now that Im at a real computer.

*Tella*  baby is fine. I dont lie all the way on my belly just on the side. It so happens that the side of my belly I was laying on the baby was there so, it moved. He/She is fine, though. Sorry AF got you. I hope this cycle is the one!!!! I hope the IUI works for you!!! FXD!!! :dust:

*28329*  YAY!!! For confirmed OV!!! :happydance: are you symptom spotting this cycle? If so, have any unusual symptoms. The big one for me was nip irritation, even though, I didnt pay attention to my symptoms in my 2WW :wacko: Good luck!!! I hope you caught that eggy and its a sticky bean!!! FXD!!!!! :dust:

*Daisy*  Sory the nasty witch showed! Ugh! I hate her!!!! I hope this cycle is the one!!!! FXD!!!! :dust: 

*Buzzy* - glad youve updated your ticker! YAY!!! :yipee: How are you feeling?

*Bean*  How are you?

*Wantabby*  How are you?

*MrsMM24*  Hows AF treating you? She gone yet??? :mrgreen: 

*AFM*  Im an Onion! YAY!!! Tella, that story about the Down syndrome scares me as I have my testing on February 3rd. Oh, the agony!!! Praying everything is okay! FXD! I havent been able to sleep very well. Its very uncomfortable. Maybe its because Im a belly sleeper but its not fun. I pelvic area still aches and its hard to walk so I wobble like Im 8 months pregnant. Ugh! Still a little MS but nothing actually comes up. Hoping everyone is going well and baby is developing normally. Anyhoo, have I got a funny story for you ladies.
My cousin, female, 35yrs old, single, no kids just found out that she is 8 months pregnant!!! Yes, I said she JUST found out that she is 8 months pregnant due in March! She said her last normal menstrual was in May and she bled in June for 14 days straight then nothing for about 5 months. She said she wasnt really worried about it. She was happy she had no AF. I mean, for a woman who doesnt have kids and not expecting kids its a relief not to have AF sometimes. She thought it mightve been due to her eating right, exercising a lot, and taking vitamins all of a sudden so, so she didnt panic until she starting feeling sick. She said she felt kind of sick for months and uncomfortable when she would sleep. Shes a belly sleeper and it just was very uncomfortable. Other things were happening but she just dismissed it. She didnt want to rush to the doc if she could deal with it herself. Especially since she already owed a lot in medical bills. She said she lost about 40lbs within a few months and was looking great. Until her belly would get big then go down then get big again. It was weird. One day she felt a sharp pain/twinge in her stomach. She figured she need to go to the hospital right away because whatever was happening to her she couldnt fix or prolong. She went to the emergency room and they gave her a basic check. She confirmed there is no way she could be pregnant because she doesnt have sex with men. She only has sex with women. So they decided that they would schedule her for a CAT scan. She went in for her CAT scan and 10mins after the start of the scan the tech stopped it abruptly. The tech told my cousin that she had to talk to her other doc. 30mins later the doc called with interesting news, There is a fetus growing inside of you! Huh??? She said it couldnt be because she doesnt have sex with men unless shes the virgin Mary all over again. So my cousin asked the doc if it could be a cyst. The doc said its possible because it can grow in the uterus. He suggested that she come in for an ultrasound scan. She did so. My cousin was furious!! She thought there was no way she could be pregnant and that they were just wasting her time!!! More medical bills to pay. After a few minutes, my cousin noticed a pair of eyes in the ultrasound looking right at her. She asked the tech can a cyst have eyes??? :rofl: The tech so no, that is a baby. My cousin said all she could do was cry. After she composed herself they continued with the scan and the baby was perfect. 4lbs and 12oz!!! They took a bunch of pictures and sent my cousin on her way. She is very nervous and scared. She later found out that she was impregnated by a turkey-baster. And the woman apparently has done this to someone else before. The woman did it so that my cousin would stay with her. This is crazy!!!! Im still in shock!!!! No one, including my cousin, ever expected her to get pregnant! Its a miracle!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Wow what a story!!! Congratulations to your cousin!
If it were me I would be furious at the lady who turkey basted me though!

Tella I'm so glad your fs appointment went well!! IUI is going to work for you in no time :hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

Buzzymomma said:


> Wow what a story!!! Congratulations to your cousin!
> If it were me I would be furious at the lady who turkey basted me though!
> 
> Tella I'm so glad your fs appointment went well!! IUI is going to work for you in no time :hugs:

That is what I said, Buzzy!!! OMG!!! It's a blessing but it wasn't fair to my cousin at all!! After I had the baby, I'd kick the girl's a$$ if it were me :rofl:


----------



## MrsMM24

*DAISY* so sorry AF flew in!:dust: for next cycle.


*BEAUTY* so good to hear from you. I bet things are very busy around there. Can't wait till you post pics!


:hugs: to those that I missed, I hope AF is staying away or extra :hugs: if she rudely interrupted your BFP plan!


*AFM...* Ladies!!!! I hope your weekends were lovely. I am almost done with AF and the CBFM is in use so I am hopeful. I am also using 1 OPK a day the ICs I have so many of so I can be sure. Still thinking about the calculations DW and I did with conceiving this cycle, DDate will be 2 days before DD's b-day and we could see a BFP BEFORE our angel's due date! all this is sticking in my head. I have been taking ONLY folic acid, prenatal, and drinking lots of water, no caffiene, green tea occassionally, resting, and exercising regularly. Leaving everything else out this cycle. FXD!!!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Ladies jus came back to say that I am so bloated I had to break out my mat jeans :wacko:


----------



## DaisyQ

Buzzy, I just wish I had your excuse for buying a new size up of fat pants! UGH!


----------



## Bean66

Wow i'm getting behind.

Beauty - That is just crazy about your cousin. Did she know the lady still? How did she find out? She could probably sue her. Although I'm not sure how she'd prove it. Just crazy. But congratulations to her. Some things are just meant to be. 

Sorry you are struggling a bit. Is your back hurting. Can you get some treatment? I highly recommend pregnancy yoga. It helps so much, I see such a difference in patients who do yoga through out their pregnancy.

MrsMM - Glad the witch is packing her bags. Everything crossed for you hun. :dust:

Buzzy - Let it all go. It;s the only time in your life we can be proud of our bellies!

28329 - How are you hun? Hope the TWW passes quickly. Hoping to be joining you tomorrow but not sure. Fxd. :dust:

Daisy - Hope the witch is treating you nice.

Tella - Everything crossed for you hun. Hope you are developing some beautiful follicles. DOes the femera have any side effects?

Wantabby - How are you hun?

AFM - had a few craps today so it's possible I've O'd. Not sure though as not had as much EWCM as normal, in fact barely any, so I'm not confident even if I have O'd. We'll see.


----------



## 28329

Wow beauty. Congrats to your cousin. I've never heard anything like that before. Why would anyone do that??!!

Hi MrsMM. Can't wait to see your bfp this cycle. 

Daisy, you will get your bfp soon, I just know it. 

Buzzy, I had a bump from 7 week with my dd. let it all come naturally. I bet you're looking beautiful. 

Bean, hope to see you in your tww in next couple days. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone out. :hugs: to all you lovely ladies. 

Afm, 4dpo today. Just spent the last 4 hours cuddled up with DF watching DVDs. Was glorious. Nothing to report. Jus major copious amounts of creamy cm, more than usual. Have to change my undies 4 times a day it's that bad! Haven't had my usual cramps I get from 3dpo. None of my 'usual' symptoms are here. No sore boobs, no moods, no diarreah (sorry tmi) and defo none of my normal sleepiness. I'm struggling to get to sleep cos I feel hot and waking up easily in the mornings. I'm usually a nightmare to wake up. Taking the monitor lizzard to dd's school tomorrow. The kids will love him.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oooh, different is good!!! Fx this is it!!


----------



## Beauty2

I second that, 28329, different is good!!! Fingers tightly crossed!!!! :dust:


----------



## Tella

Beauty, wow that is crazy!!!! A turkey baster :huh: we girls try every month to help the little spermy by using preseed and legs in the air and yet nothing. But it just show what can happen if we don&#8217;t obsess about it.

Bean, I really hope so too!!! I started with it yesterday and had a headache about 3 hours later and about 5 hours later the hot flushes started kicking in :cry: But it will be worth it in 24days time when I get a BFP, fx'd!!!!

28329, Fx'd for good news soon!!!!

AFM, Nothing new really. Just second day of meds. Grow follies grow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bean66

28329 - yep different is good!

AFM - no temp rise so presuming a false start. Very frustrating but I did kinda expect it.


----------



## 28329

Maybe we'll see a nice temp rise soon. Don't worry, you're gonna ovulate. :hugs:

Low temp today. DF says it was cold this morning so that explains the lower temperature.


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> Maybe we'll see a nice temp rise soon. Don't worry, you're gonna ovulate. :hugs:
> 
> Low temp today. DF says it was cold this morning so that explains the lower temperature.


Thanks. It is cold isn't it. I've just watched One Born. It's so addictive!


----------



## 28329

I can't wait to see it tomorrow night. I love it. Df says he isn't looking forward to seeing me in pain like that!!


----------



## Bean66

My DH refuses to watch it. I've said that once I am pregnant he has to watch at least one episode. We're not sure he'll be able to stay vertical so I think my mum might have to be there too.

Feeling very discouraged today. Last cycle was so simple. I knew I was fertile bded, backed up with OPK the next day bd'd again and no stress. Now I'm just confused. Should be bd tonight or wait to a day. DH thinks we've been doing too much too soon. Cervix is still high but not very soft. Not much CM. Who knows.

Also have tax return to sort out which isn't helping. Grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## 28329

Have you done any opks since your positive?


----------



## Bean66

I did an IC yesterday morning but it was clearly negative. 

I'll see what my CM/CP do today. If suggesting fertile will bd and hope for a temp rise tomorrow. If not I'll start on the OPKs again........


----------



## 28329

I hope ya get some answers. Let's get our sticky beans together!!


----------



## DaisyQ

28329 - you had a low temp last cycle around this time, and you were knocked up :haha: so I wouldn't worry too much about it. FX!

Bean - Not sure what to tell you. How long ago was the + OPK? I have sometimes ovulated ~ 3 days after my first positive OPK, so not sure... could be a false start though. How positive was it? Hoping you get another positive one soon so you have more clarity. I guess you should go by fertility signs for now - CM etc. I'm sure if DH wants to take one day off, it will be OK. Some people have great success doing every other day throughout the cycle, so I'm sure if you miss one day it's still a good chance for BFP. 

Tella, hope those side effects get better and it's all for a good result!

Nothing to report for me. AF is still here. I have had worse cramping this time than usual, and today I passed some clots (sorry), which I don't usually do. Huh. Anyway, going for my CD 3 blood work now. I can't remember what all they are testing - but definitely FSH, thyroid, prolactin - I dont know what else.


----------



## MrsMM24

*28329* going to agree, different is a good thing. FXD!:dust:


*BEAN* I am ready. Those cramps for you could be that OV is on it's way. Getting some BDg in??? :dust:


*DAISY and TELLA* how are you holding up? :dust:


*AFM...* AF has gone!!! Fully concentrating on calculations DW and I did with conceiving this cycle... Continuing with taking ONLY folic acid, prenatal, and drinking lots of water, no caffiene, green tea occassionally, resting, and exercising regularly. FXD!!!


----------



## Beauty2

Hi Ladies,

Just stopping by....

So there's this girl at work who is 7 months pregnant and we have the same size belly. It's really weird. Her first 5 months she was very sick and lost a lot of weight and now she's starting to gain weight back. Her baby seems to be healthy, though. Weighing about 2.5lbs at the beginning of 7 months. She has an ultrasound scan done during every doc visit. She's so worried that her baby is not going to be at a normal weight or healthy and she tries to compare bellies with me. I think I'm going to pass her up soon. I'm sure her baby is just fine. He kickes a lot!! 

Anyhoo, that's my story for today :) I hope you ladies are doing well!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hello ladies. 

Beauty, go on girl, grow that bump!

Mrs.MM, it sounds like you have it all together. Glad that AF has left the building and you can move on to the next phase!

AFM, I got some results back, although they did NOT test my thyroid or prolactin (must have been some failure to communicate that!) - but they will send the blood they took this am for further analysis. Phew. The good news is that my FSH is normal, 5.8. Double phew. 

Also got DH's SA results, but honestly, I wonder if I wrote it down wrong because I could barely understand the nurse (very strong accent). I think she said it was 2.8, not sure if she said MILLION or mL. I think she must have meant mL, like in volume. She said the concentration (I'm guessing this is count??) was 79 million, which is good. Motility was 76%, also good, and morphology was 6% which she said was good..??? Looking online it's supposed to be much higher?? She said anything above 4% was good. Not sure I understand but I'm going to see the doc again next week and will find out more.


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. 6dpo today. Still none of my usual things going on. I do have one new thing but I don't want to read too much into it. Since last night I've been having dizzy spells. 2 years ago I was diagnosed with vertigo. Apparently the balance in my ears is off. But when it starts it's the room that spins around me. This is different. It's me that's spinning and when I'm not feeling dizzy my head feels kinda squibbly. As if my head feels light and dizzy but I'm not spinning. Am I making sense?


----------



## 28329

Double post. BnB playing up!!


----------



## DaisyQ

OOhh... dizzy is good! Not "good" good, but you know what I mean!


----------



## 28329

I've read that it's an early symptom but I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## DaisyQ

I completely understand! Ill get mine up for you. Xxoo


----------



## 28329

Maybe you getting your hopes up will get me my sticky bean. He he. I'm feeling different this tww. I can't explain it. Nothing 'normal' is occuring at all. I feel like I have a fever but had a low ish temp this morning. 10 days until testing!!


----------



## DaisyQ

This wait is going to be agonizing!


----------



## 28329

You took the words right outta my mouth!


----------



## MrsMM24

*DAISY* so glad to hear there was no cause for alarm with your testing.... no to get to the TTC... :dust:


*28329* I'm going to join DAISY and get my hopes up for you as well!! This is looking and sounds sooo very good! Also, how are the wedding plans coming?:dust:


*AFM...* CD7: Full concentration on calculations. Continuing to take ONLY folic acid, prenatal, and drinking lots of water, no caffiene, green tea occassionally, resting, and exercising regularly. Leaving everything else out this cycle. FXD!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Got the rest of my blood work back, thyroid and prolactin are normal. Don't have the actual numbers. Just the HSG now! Also AF is on her way out. I thought she had wrapped up last night, but I still have some spotting/light flow. She'll be gone by tomorrow.

Think I'm going to pursue acupuncture, as I have a feeling this might somehow "adjust" me in ways that might be helpful, that western medicine just doesn't understand yet. I especially think I might be having issues with implantation, and hoping acupuncture will help with that...


----------



## 28329

Daisy, glad tests come back good. 

Thanks MrsMM. I'm already convinced witch will get me but can't be 100% sure. We have decided on where we want to get married but trying to find the money. Getting there slowly!


----------



## Beauty2

Hi Ladies :wave: 

Trying to be more present....

Stopping by to say *I WANT COFFEE!!!!!!!!!! *Is that too much to ask for?? LOL! 

Anyhoo...

28329 - My hopes are always up for you (and the rest of you ladies)!!! I can't wait to see that bfp! How is your chart looking? I can't see it at work. I'm glad wedding plans is coming along. I understand what you mean about the money thing. That was one of our biggest headaches as well. We're getting married at the courthouse Saturday but we agreed to have a wedding ceremony in a few years. Well actually, I decided... :haha: 

MM24 - glad AF is gone!! :wohoo: and you can get started on this cycle! I hope your calculations bring that beautiful bfp!!! Can't wait to see you with another pretty bump!! FXD!!!! 

Daisy - So happy the tests came back good. I hope AF leaves soon and you can get to that bfp!! FXD!!! 

AFM - I can feel baby moving a little more now. Especially while laying on my back. Right above my belly button there's a hard bump. It looks weird. This baby seems to be heavier than my daughter was. I guess since this is my 2nd pregnancy things seem to give way a lot easier. It's weird because I'm carrying this baby much higher than my daughter. My daughter sat in my lap the whole time. I hope the old wives tale is correct: if you carry low your having a girl and if you're carrying high you're having a boy :mrgreen:


----------



## Beauty2

And as soon as I wrote the word coffee I felt sick. This baby doesn't like me :sad1:


----------



## 28329

Hi beauty. My chart is looking like it normally does. Today's and yesterday's are a little over my coverline. They're staying up nicely. I may give in and test at 10dpo but we'll see. Glad you're feeling movements. Is the best feeling in the world.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Beauty I've always heard the old wives tale is the other way around!
Also, it's perfectly fine to have up to 200 mg of caffeine a day, about the amount in an 8 oz cup. Or you could always opt for decaf, if it's the taste you're after.

MrsMM Glad you're on your way with your next cycle. I'm hoping so hard for your BFP this month. So special.

28329 it's a little early to count yourself out, girl! :haha: I can't say anything though, I felt like I was out both my recent BFPs. Hopefully different for you is good. Where have you decided for your wedding? I got married on top of a mountain, it was awesome.

Daisy in college we had a small info class on acupuncture, and apparently it's believe to help restore the flow of your "qi" (or chi) which helps just about everything. Worth a shot, for sure. If nothing else, it will make you feel better and more positive. There's different acupuncture sites for different ailments, maybe tell the person who's doing it the reason why you're there?

For me... Midwife appointment today. I'm really nervous, I'm trying to write down all the questions to ask her and all the things I should be asking her should the pregnancy continue... Although I'm starting to get confident it will, I have mega symptoms. Last time by now they were starting to go away. So that's good. Although I'm getting fat and I'm really upset about it. I worked so hard since my daughter was born to lose ~45 pounds, and now I'm gaining again :cry:


----------



## Beauty2

Buzzy - oh wow! So it's not accurate at all! Bummer! :sad1: I have heard people say it the other way around. I guess it's where your from and what your family has lied to you about :haha:


----------



## 28329

We will get married at our local registrar office then have a small party at DF's parents house after. It'll cost around £1000 but that's a lot less than we first thought.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Beauty I have heard that when you're pregnant with a girl she "steals your beauty" and you get things that make you feel less beautiful like acne haha girl pregnancies are supposed to make you wider and gain weight more all over, where as boy pregnancies are supposed to make you look awesome and you apparently gain more just belly weight. Obviously all just old tales :haha:

28329 sounds like a good time. We only had 30 people at our wedding, I really like the small feel. You must be getting excited!


----------



## 28329

Excited and scared! But I know I want to be with George for the rest of my life. Omg, I feel really dizzy and nauseated. Yuk.


----------



## Beauty2

Buzzy - when I was pregnant with my daughter I gained a lot of weight but I had no acne at all! My skin was so clear and beautiful. This time I have a lot of acne and not gaining as much. I can't wait to see what it is!!! 

I hope your appointment goes well. I think this is a sticky bean! FXD!!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Buzzy, don't be down about the weight gain. Just be so happy you've got a little bean in there that you wanted so much! Just do your best to eat healthy and get in some low impact exercise. Maybe it would make you feel better to see a nutritionist who can monitor your weight gain and make suggestions? In any case, in the end you'll have your baby and you'll be able to lose the baby weight again. 

I have decided I'm going to try acupuncture. There is a place recommended by my RE's office and they specialize in infertility. FX! The woman who founded the clinic is the co-Author of Making Babies!


----------



## Bean66

Right. What is up with BnB? Been having a nightmare with it all day, then my laptop had a tantrum. BnB working again but very slow.

Daisy - I love having acupuncture. Go for it! Great that your blood results all came back normal. Not sure about SA but it sounds like things are fine.

28329 - I've got my hopes up for you too. So gonna be your cycle.

Buzzy - How the midwife? Def sounds like you've got a sticky bean there. Don't worry about the weight, as daisy said, try and eat healthily and light exercise. Be proud.

Beauty - I followed someone who had coffee the other day. The smell was amazing. I've not been drinking caffeine for ages. Really miss the coffee. Think you should post a pic of your bump. I bet it's lovely. 

MrsMM - How are you hun? Sounds like you are as organised as usual. I think it's good to go back to basics. Fingers crossed for you BFP.

AFM - So no temp rise. Grrrrrr. OPK negative - very faint second line. Think we'll bd EO day until positive OPK. My folks are here this weekend. My mum told me on the phone last week that if it was baby making time to just tell them and they wont come :blush: I said it would be fine either way. :blush: 

Got my referral for scan. It's on the 24th Feb. Didn't realise it'd be transvaginal! :wacko:


----------



## 28329

I just watched one born every minute was so lovely. I want a baby!! Preferably a boy but beggars can't be choosers. Lol.


----------



## Buzzymomma

What is this One Born show you guys talk about all the time? It sounds so interesting!!! I'm going to see if I can find it online!

Midwife appointment was AWESOME. I am SO relieved, pregnancy seems so much more real. It seems like I'm going to get the birth experience I want this time, and not the awful unprofessionalism and c-section like last time. I'm going to be getting a dating scan around February 25th, I have to call and make my own appointment. Hubs wants to come so I have to try and make it when he's not at work, or first thing or late afternoon or something. 

Midwife was not concerned at all about another miscarriage. She said because I'm so young (I'm only 22) and because I've only had one miscarriage that she's not worried at all. She said my symptoms seem good. :happydance:


----------



## Beauty2

What network is One born every minute? I thought i saw a preview for that show.


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies! ! I hope everyone is doing well!! I am just waiting to ovulate.. Hopefully it will be soon! My cp is softening so that is good.. cm is still creamy. . nothing else to report! I will catch up tom (I'm on my phone) :flower:


----------



## Bean66

Watching it now. The UK version is on channel 4/4oD.

Buzzy - It's a documentary programme which started in the UK but there is a US edition now, where they have cameras in a maternity unit. It's done really well. So nice seeing the contrast in births and hearing the stories of the families. It's interesting to see the contrast between the US and UK approaches. 

No temp rise so back to the OPKs. 

Wantabby - Hope you O soon. What cd are you?


----------



## Bean66

One born was brilliant this week!

Right what is up with my temps? My CM changes 5 times a day. I just don't know where I'm at. DId a IC OPK this am and I think maybe it's a little darker than yesterday so maybe I'm preparing again?


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all!

Bean it sounds like you might be gearing up again! Maybe your CM is transitioning??

Wantabby, hope you O soon!

Buzzy! That's great news about the midwife and her being so confident this is a viable pregnancy. It will all be fine!

How is everyone else?

Nothing to report here. AF is gone now, just a little bit of tinged CM, but nothing major. Going for my first acupuncture appointment next Friday, very excited. Feeling a bit more zen about everything now. I think I'm really going to (1) hope the HSG and acupuncture help get me pregnant in the next couple months, (2) focus on lifestyle changes (losing weight and excrcising and doing more yoga) and if no BFP in the next 2 cycles, I might take advantage of that last month of improved fertility from the HSG to try meds and/or IUI. So that is my plan for right now. I'm reading a book right now by a reproductive endocrinologist (forget the title) and it offers a whole "plan" (3-4 month plan) for fertility, that encourages organic and unprocessed foods (kind of like, duh! on that one), less sugar, less animal protein, moderate exercise that includes aerobic, strength training and flexibility, achievement of 5-10% weight loss if over weight (or weight gain if underweight), and stress management through meditation, yoga, therapy etc. Also of interest, he says that if you know when you are going to ovulate (but how can you EVER really KNOW??), to abstain for 2 days before your fertile period - the fertile period being the two days before ovulation (and ovulation day itself). Then go for it - do it every day for those 2-3 days, and more than once a day if you like. It would just make me nervous to abstain for 2 days because what if I miss it??? I guess that's unlikely though with all the monitoring I do. I guess I might try to abstain on CD 11 and 12, assuming I'll ovulate on CD 15 again...? If no OPK on CD 13, we can abstain that day too perhaps. Just an idea!


----------



## MrsMM24

*DAISY* glad that AF has left you and you are on your way to TTC a sticky LO!!! :dust:


*28329* feeling sick huh.... hmmmm FXD! I think that that is a good ideal especially if it costs less than you expected. The most important thing about that day is your commitment to each other.:dust:


*BEAUTY* thanks so much! I want to have another cute little bump too! I just hope and pray so much that this is the cycle.... Glad to hear that you are feeling that little one a little more, that is so exciting!


*BUZZY* glad that the midwife appt went well, reality is setting in and your LO is growing and thriving nicely! Can't wait for scan pics from you!


*BEAN* I am hanging in there, this cycle is a really important one (not that any other wasn't) just sooo much meaning in this conception. I sure hope that you are staring at a BFP really soon! Looks like you have an OV coming as well. I need some BFPS from my TTC buddies to bring me on in for one!:dust:


*WANTABBY* It does seem that you are due an OV soon! Come on down eggy, we are waiting on you!:dust:


*AFM...* CD8: Just waiting, nothing new to report. Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. However they are looking like last cycle when I had the long wait and no confirmed OV.... Hope not. I am useing the CBFM too though so...FXD!


----------



## wantabby

I'm on CD 14. I usually ovulate around CD 16-19 so its time to get down to some serious Bd'ing!!


----------



## 28329

Have fun wantabby. Happy bding!!


----------



## debsbaldwin

hi ladies im new to the site, im ttc and my cycles seem to be all over the place since having my implant out last oct. i have brought some boots opk's and i am going to give smep a go for the first time, im day 11 of this cycle and have been "trying" every other night since day 9. i think my cycles are around 30 days long, when should i get a pos opk?? and is there a better time of day to test, any hints and tips ladies???


----------



## 28329

Hi debs n welcome. Any chance you know how long your lp is?


----------



## 28329

Ladies...7dpo and still nothing normal for me!! I have nausea, headache, backache, heartburn, extreme exhaustion and dizzy spells. That's it. I feel 'different' this tww. Could be nothing though so I'm not excited.


----------



## DaisyQ

Ooooh, sounds promising! Wantabby get down to it girl!


----------



## Bean66

Have fun Wantabby!

28329 - fingers crossed!

MrsMM - fingers crossed your body behaves! I think it will. Great you have the cbfm. Fxd huh.

Welcome Debs - depending on your LP (luteal phase), based on a 30 day cycle, the earliest I'd expect a positive OPK would be cd13. Most likely would be cd14-16 but could be as late as cd17/18 if your LP is on the short side. 

I try to test twice a day if I think I'm getting close. Everyone's different with best timing. Remember you need to limit fluids and hold pee for at least 3 hours for a accurate result. Just pick a time that's conveient for you.

AFM - a little worries as I've had a temp spike and naughtily not bd'd for 3 days! But I did have a late night and a couple of glasses of vino which may explain it. I hope so or il be gutted. Haven't had a positive OPK since Sunday and I thinks unlikely I'd O without another one. Fingers crossed I haven't O'd!!


----------



## lolalei3

Welcome Debs this is a great forum very supportive group of women on here! 

Bean and Wantabby looks like O is def on it's way! happy bding ladies! catch that egg!!

28329 some very promising symptoms, describes almost exactly how im feeling right now! dizzy and nauseous! good luck hon, can't wait for you to test!

Buzzy so happy to hear all is well, you will be fine honny and don't stress too much about the weight gain! i have just realised that it only makes you feel worse! try to focus on the good things! easier said than done i know!

Beauty yay your an onion! So great to hear your progressing so well! i remember when you were a prune and i had a prune in my salad one day and first thing i thought was "aww this is how big Beautys baby is!" :haha:

Daisy good to hear all yours and DH test results came back normal hon, heres to your sticky bean!

MrsM so glad to hear af has gone! all the best hon!


----------



## MrsMM24

*WANTABBY* Go now... :sex::sex: GL FXD!:dust:


*DEBS* welcome hun!:wave: Well, there is sooo much you can do to increase your chances, 1st thing though, is to remember that there is only a 20% chance regardless. Now, down to business, you should try to temp/chart with a BBT thermometer. Track your cycle symptoms on fertilityfriend (link on my chart in my siggy) or on countdown to preg, etc. The OPKs are just one tool, other things indicate OV as well. Remember that the most successful BDg to preg comes in the first 3 days before OV so SMEP away and make sure to increase it around those days! There is much much more, but being in the thread and reading you will see that! GL FXD!:dust:


*28329* YAY for feeling different!!! I am getting excited for you, no worries, you can join in when you SEE that BFP!!! :dust:


*BEAN* don't be worried, it could likely be that white circle on Sat and Tue that is causing FF to wait on CHs and confirming OV. I would continue to BD in case though.:dust:


*BEAUTY, LOLA, and DAISY* :wave: Hi Ladies!


*AFM...* CD9: You can stalk my chart. Just waiting, nothing new to report. Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs...FXD! I hope you all have a wonderful weekend and get some great BFPs!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Good morning ladies! Got to post and run. 

MrsMM, hope that you start getting some highs soon - GL! I'm right behind you on CD 6.

Thanks Lola! Funny comment about the prune!

Bean.. hmm.. not sure? It would be strange to O that far away from your only + OPK. I hope tomorrow brings you more clarity. Last month I had 2 high temps in the follicular phase, but I was staying at my brother in law's house, out of town, and I don't sleep well there (and I was drinking - New Years) and both nights my temp was significantly higher than normal. Don't know? The only thing suspicious is that you are right around your normal O time. FX you catch the egg!

AFM - CD 6, AF is gone now. Just keeping on keeping on!


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and welcome Debs!


----------



## Beauty2

Hello Ladies!!

*MM24 * Hey, doll-face!!!! I hope you getting ready for that bfp, girlie!!!! I cant wait!!! Fingers are tightly crossed for you, lady!!! 

*Lola * LOL! I know, a prune is so tiny! Now, I should be a Sweet potato today as Im 18 weeks. That is if my fruit/veggie changes this week. Ive got to change my tickers so they can reflect the correct dates. Baby must know its another milestone for us because my uterus is acting. Feels like mild crampsugh! But I see that you are a prune now. LOL! Wow!! I hope you are feeling okay today. 

*Bean * Stop it with the alcohol!!! I'm getting jealous! :rofl: I hope you didn't miss it, my dear! FXD!!!! 

*Wantabby * Ooh, I hope you catch that eggy!!!! FXD!!!! 

*28329 * Im feeling positive for you as well. I so hope this is it for you and you get that bfp and sticky bean you deserve!!! FXD!!! 

*Daisy * Whoohoo!!! AF is gone!! :wohoo: Good Luck this cycle!!! FXD!!!

*Tella * How are you doing???? 

*Debs * Welcome!!! This thread is wonderful. It started with a different group of young ladies who have now moved on to the _SMEP Success _thread. If you just read through this thread youll pick up on a few pointers. I think the trick is learning your body, great timing, and a lot of baby :dust: !!!! And prayer!!!! Its a stressful process but as long as you dont give up youll achieve your bfp!!! FXD!!!!! 

*AFM * 18weeks today!!! YAY!!!! Ive got to change my tickers! Yes, I keep saying that but I think Ive gotten lazy! Even while sitting on my butt!! :haha: Ill do it today. Just a little crampy which means baby is going! :happydance: Cant wait for my scan next Friday. Hubby is going to join me this visit. Im making him.he works so much and so far away! Ugh! Wait can I call him hubby yet??? Were getting married tomorrow. Oh well, Im calling him hubby. LOL! 

Have a great weekend, ladies!!!! :flower:


----------



## 28329

Aww, hours until you're man and wife beauty. Bet ya can't wait. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Beauty2

Finally changed my tickers! That was hard work!! :haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay for sweet potatoes! I had one last night! 

Congrats on the marriage Beauty! Enjoy every moment of tomorrow. xxoo


----------



## lolaandy

Hi all
I am new to this but this site is fab me and my h2b had wee boy last may and have been trying for another baby for 8 mth with no joy, I seen the smep yest and trying it today cd8 anything worth a go, so glad to hear alot of you are expecting after trying this it sounds like a great plan. Didn't think there was so much to planning a baby as my first was not planned I was still on the pill. x
Fingers crossed this month


----------



## 28329

Hi lolaandy. The ladies here are great. Congrats on the little boy. Sorry you've had no joy yet. Smep is a great plan. Welcome and good luck. Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## lolaandy

Hi 28329
I started period 20th n fin other day so this is cd8, still getting use to all the jargon for this lol there is so many diff things to remember and calculate my head is puzzled but hope I will get hang of it. We have just been having regular sex in the hope it would happen but coming onto these sites has really opened my eyes to the technical side the body really is a wonderful thing. So I am doing it this way from now on lol will drive the other half mad


----------



## 28329

So smep starts tonight. Woo hoo. Happy bding. You'll get used to it. I was confused to start. Are you doing opks or temping?


----------



## lolaandy

Yeah got a chart goin on fertilityfriend.com putting in temps and stuff to help work out fertil days better and I have ordered per seed gel and ovulation tests so they will b here tomoz have heard the gel is fab. R u trying these things too? Is this ur first ur trying for? I was never wanting kids then turned 30 n was preg then had him n wanted a football team lol don't want a big gap it gets harder they say when ur over 30 :-( so hopefully have another this yr before my 32nd


----------



## 28329

I'm trying for my 2nd. Daughter is now 4 and ample old to be involved. I do opks, temping, kinda try smep but get over excited on my fertile days when sex drive goes up. I also use conceive plus. Has been 6 months of trying with 2 chemicals. Hope to get my sticky bean soon.


----------



## lolaandy

It's so frustrating eh we have one and it's like we didn't even do anything to try then you want another and it takes forever, my sis has 3 and when she tried she fell in first month or two :-( guess we should be lucky for our wee angels and fingers x we will have another very soon  its exciting to read how other people get on tho and how they do things it's good to be able to talk to people who are going thru the same thing as you, thanks for replying to me x


----------



## 28329

My daughter wasn't planned. She was conceived on a very drunken night. She's not my fiancés but he's a great father to her. My fiancé has no children and i really want to make him a father. Sometimes I think it would be easier to give up but I'm not a quitter and he's got me pregnant before right so its inevitable it'll happen again unless doctors prove otherwise. Of course I replied, would be rude not to :)


----------



## lolaandy

We will get our babies by the summer  I will just keep checking to c ur + sign


----------



## Bean66

Welcome Lolandy!

Beauty - have an amazing day tomorrow! You're going to be husband and wife! :happydance:

Ok just a quick message. So got a smiley today!!! But no fertile signs!! So frustrated! I was out last night so didn't bd! Had some watery cm this am but by the time we came to bd felt my cervix was quite closed and hostile cm. grrrrrrrrrr! Feel ee've messed up again. Did an OPK just and no smiley! Gonna go again tomorrow am before work. You never know.

Will reply to everyone properly tomorrow! :flower:


----------



## DaisyQ

Bean! What a strange cycle!! Have you ever considered the CBFM? Helps take some of the guesswork out if it. 

Welcome lolaandy! I've heard it can take quite some time to get pregnant after having a baby as your hormones need to go back to normal. Also the book on reading says that the best pregnancy outcomes (no preterm labor, fewer complications) are when it's been at least 18 months since giving birth. I don't say that to discourage you, I bet you get pregnant before that, but I'm just saying maybe the reason is your body isn't quite ready yet. 

Had a long chat with the friend who referred me to my RE today. She is due in April. I feel encouraged, but at the same time I feel like we are going to need some assistance getting pregnant. She and I have similar situations - her husband also has poor morphology, and she seems to be fine. She tried Clomid, then iui, and finally IVF, over 4 years. I don't want to waste a ton of time as I'm 34, so I may try an intervention sooner rather than later.


----------



## 28329

Lolaandy I'm 9dpo today and have another 8/9 days until af is due so plenty time to get my bfp! 

Oh bean, sounds like you're having a hard time. Fingers crossed you haven't missed your window. 

Daisy I know I'll be seeing you with a bfp very soon


----------



## Bean66

Think my body got outta sink! Think I'll O today. Hardly any cm and cervix not as open/soft at usual. Very confusing! Thinking positively at least I'll be finding out my progesterone this cycle even if not BFP!

At O time I've noticed that if I wipe, bd or apply any pressure to cervix I got ovary pain. Does anyone else get this or am I weird?

Again sorry for not addressing you all. Between patients on my phone. Will try and get back on later.

28329 - how's the SS going?


----------



## 28329

Symptom spotting not great this cycle bean. Absolutely no symptoms to spot!! Got abundant creamy cm and still a little light headed. Boobs not sore as usual and no cramps whatsoever. I may test tomorrow and if bfn I'll wait until af is late, IF af is late.


----------



## Bean66

Haha I meant synch not sink! 

28329 - I think no symptoms is a great symptom! Fingers crossed hun.

Well my cervix has eventually opened and softened. Bd'd last night and this morning. Hoping to get another session in today but my patents are here so not likely until tonight.


----------



## 28329

Good luck bean. Hope you cath tht eggy.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks! Managed to get a sneaky bd in whilst my folks had a snooze!


----------



## 28329

Ha ha. Good girl.


----------



## DaisyQ

That's awesome Bean! Haha. I am ovulating next weekend, and of course MY parents will be here! And we have the kids. So BDing only at night after everyone is asleep!


----------



## 28329

Beauty, HAPPY WEDDING DAY! Hope you're enjoying life as husband and wife. Congratulations.


----------



## 28329

:bfn: at 10dpo. Most definitely not out yet. Witch due in 7 days.


----------



## DaisyQ

Aw, 28329. Fx for you. When will you test again?


----------



## 28329

I'll probably see if witch is late. If no show by next Sunday I'll test again.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hugs. Everything is crossed for you. 

Beauty! Congratulations!!


----------



## 28329

I most definately don't spot before witch and witch has never turned up early. But tonight I found brown streaks in my cm. being brown I know it's old blood so I'm baffled as to what it might be.


----------



## DaisyQ

Um ... Implantation bleeding hopefully?!


----------



## Buzzymomma

I agree with daisy!!!

Morning sickness is kicking my ass these past few days. Tomorrow is how far along I got last time and I'm terrified of tomorrow. 

Beauty congrats!! You'll have to tell us about your wedding!


----------



## DaisyQ

Buzzy, you'll feel so much better once you get through tomorrow. Xo


----------



## Buzzymomma

Thanks hun. I just hope I can get through tomorrow.


----------



## Bean66

28329 - IB!!!!!!!

Buzzy - :hugs:


----------



## Tella

Hi Girls,

Sorry i have been MIA for the last while. I've just been keeping busy to make sure the time passes quickly to my next FS appointment tomorrow to see how big my follicles has grown :dance: Only 23hours till i know, funny how that can make u so excited to have a thing probed in you :lol:

Buzzy, your bean is here to stay. Good luck for today but you will be fine :hugs:

28329, IB i would say as well! Fx'd for a BFP in 2 days time :thumbup:

Bean, hope you caught that eggy!!!

Daisy, We are only 1 day out of each other. You better catch that eggy in a few days time! GL with SMEP!!!

Hope all the other girls are doing great! And GL with all the waiting.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## 28329

Thanks ladies. I hope you're right. My temps are heading upward so as long as they stay there I'm in for a chance. 

Buzzy, you'll get through the day then you'll pass it and go on to have a beautiful baby. 

Daisy, hope to see you with a temp spike soon. Go catch that eggy.

Bean, I sure hope you've cracked it this time. 

Tella, good luck with the fs. Hope all is going well.


----------



## MrsMM24

*28329* still early Hun! Sounds like we have some IB!:dust:


*LOLAANDY* Welcome Hun!:wave: Get your SMEP on, we cannot wait to see a BFP!:dust:


*BUZZY* :hugs: Hope that MS eases up on you Hun!:flower:


*BEAN* sooo happy you are getting that smiley OPK! Noooow.... I hope you are BDg like crazy, tiring your DH out!:dust:


*TELLA* I hope your appt goes well and gives you new hope and leads to some happy future moves!:dust:


*DAISY* Hey Hun! How you holding up this cycle?


*BEAUTY* My dear! CONGRATS :wedding: What a joyous occassion. You had your hubby there and your LO! This had to be the most awesoem feeling! Withing you 70+:winkwink: more happy years together!:dust:


*AFM...* CD12: You can stalk my chart. Just waiting, nothing new to report. Looks like my body is gearing up to OV, donations start on Fri so I hope OV doesn't sneak up on me! Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs...FXD!


----------



## 28329

Wow, I have a major backache. All across the bottom of my back and i kinda ache across my uterus, kind achey cramps but not like af. I also have some pressure in my uterus as if someone has blown a ballon up in there. My nips are a little sore and I'm slightly nauseated. My cervix isn't reachable and my cm is stretchy white stuff. This has all suddenly hit me this afternoon. All definately new for me.


----------



## Beauty2

Buzzy - you will do just fine. I can only imagine how you feel but try to relax. :hugs: I believe you have a sticky bean for sure this time!! FXD for you, doll! :flower: 

28329 - Ooh, sounds very promising!!!! I also thought the stretchy cm meant infertility in the cycle and you couldn't possibly get it while preggo but I was wrong! I get it all the time :haha: I hope this all means bfp for you, dear!! I'm excited!! FXD!!!! :dust: 

AFM - getting serious about eating right. I often be in a hurry to go to work in the morning so I forget to pack a lunch. I've been eating out a lot more than I'd like and I looked like a fatty on my wedding day :sad2: Oh well, it was still such a beautiful day and everyone had a wonderful time!!! :cloud9: We got married on the 100th day ago I found out I was pregnant. Got to get used to wearing a ring all the time. :haha: Anyhoo, I'm going to make a concious effort to eat more healthy foods. Wish me luck!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## 28329

Good Luck beauty. Glad your day went well. I'm sure you didn't look like a fatty.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh boy! Sounds really good!!! 

Mrs mm, doing ok, just really anxious about the HSG which is happening later today. 

Tella, yes! Looks like we are cycle buddies! I am due to o this weekend hopefully. We will start smep tomorrow on cd 10. Had to abstain for a few days before the HSG. Hoping I recover fast and am up for dtd tomorrow night! This is a big week. Today is the HSG, Thursday is my next re appointment to discuss next steps, friday is my first acupuncture, and I o this weekend! Really hoping this is the month so we can get there without treatment.


----------



## wantabby

28329~ good luck! it sounds promising! :) 

daisy~ hope your doctors appointment goes well and you get good news!!! 

afm ~ just waiting to ovulate/confirm ovulation. I have had low temps the past few days and my cm is still creamy, but its getting more watery. hoping to get some bd in tonight! I haven't had ewcm, but I didn't have it last cycle either thanks to clomid, I believe. I'm going to drink more water and green tea to try and help my cm.


----------



## DaisyQ

So, I'm in the waiting room and totally bored, and I found this on Facebook. So funny!

https://foodonmydog.tumblr.com/


----------



## 28329

He he. Love it!! What a great pooch.


----------



## DaisyQ

It's over! It was pretty painful, like one big, long, horrible AF cramp, but then it was over. My tubes are clear and uterus looks good. The radiologist was SO nice, I loved him. He reminded me of my grandpa, in a nice way, not a creepy way. He was probably in his 70s, and just so sweet to me. They put a pillow under my butt that he called the "tushy cushy." How cute is he?? After it was over, he was telling me how I would be feeling and giving me instructions and at the end he goes, "and one more thing - send me a baby picture in November!". He also told me that my fertility doctor is responsible for 3 of his grandchildren. So I'm feeling really good about my re right about now! 

Feel fine now except for the occasional twinge. I'm spotting some, but not too bad I dont think.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Cute :)

Daisy hope your hsg went well :)


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies. Sorry been MIA. Parents still here and accounts/tax returns to finish!

Daisy - glad you got all clear from HCG. 

Back tomorrow to say a proper howdy!

Congrats beauty! You'll soon get used to the ring hit remember your fingers may swell so you may have to remove for a while.

:hugs:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Oops daisy I just noticed I posted after you! :haha: silly me! I'm glad it went well and I'm double glad you have confidence in your re!

Ladies, I made it!! Still feeling mega pregnant... Belly getting huge, don't know if I can hide it as long as I want :wacko:


----------



## Bean66

Buzzy - Yay :happydance:

Daisy - Sorry it was painful but glad the tech was nice. Lovely clear tubes your eggs can slide down. LOL re:blog. The dog doesn't look too amused in some. Like 'Daaaaad stop embarrassing me'

28329 - Still have everything crossed for you.

Wantabby - Fingers crossed for a nice strong O soon.

MrsMM - How are you hun? 

Beauty - Congrats again on the wedding. I'm sure you looked beautiful.

Tella - Wishing in large ripe follicles. 

AFM - I've been naughty and changed temps on FF. I know I can't have O'd before positive OPK. Gonna stop temping now. Bloods on friday which will be CD6. Do you think that is better than monday cd9? Not got huge hope this cycle due to lack of fertile CM but you never know............


----------



## Tella

Daisy > Glad everything went well with the HSG!!! Having a nice doc always make any procedure easier! They say you are super fertile afterwards as your tubes are nice and clean. And you have the whole weekend to BD as much as you possibly can :D

28329 > WOW that does sound great! Fx'd for you!!!

Beauty > Congrats on the wedding! Soon you will feel lost wihtout your ring :D I have a dressup ring that is a bit bigger than my wedding ring that I wear if my fingers swell.

Buzzy > Happy Birthday for your DD birthday! Hope you guys have a fabulous day together. Then also im stoked you feel mega pregnant and not just feel but look as well as it is a good reminder for you that you have a forever bean in there.

Bean > GL with the bloods. Is it for your Progesterone test?

AFM > Thanks girls, I just got back from the FS. I have one follicle that is 22mm and ready to be triggered. There was some smaller ones but he didn&#8217;t measure them. So im doing my injection tonight at 8pm and then going on Thurday at 8:00 for DH and the IUI at 12:30. Im super excited. He said my lining looked great and everything else also looks great!

I've also started temping again on Monday, so I will also confirm O along with the monitoring of the IUI!


----------



## Bean66

Great news Tella! Everything crossed for you!

Yeah it's my progesterone test.


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay! Tella! That is so exciting! Do they give you progesterone for luteal support? Just curious as to what different RE's do. That is one huge follie! 

Beauty, congratulations again!

Buzzy, so happy you made it through yesterday. You will be just fine, I know it. 

28329, how are you feeling today? Temps?

Mrs. Mm, what's cooking?

Hey bean! You going for progesterone test? I would go on 6 dpo, not 9.

Wantabby, when do you think you'll o?

Hello to everyone else!

Afm, i feel just fine today. Spotting has passed. Got a high in the monitor today, same as last month. Had some EWCM last night (and the day before) but can't take advantage since dh is away on business. !!!! Annoying. He'll be back tomorrow night, so hopefully I don't O extra early. Looks like I am on track for cd 15 again, which I'm happy about.


----------



## MrsMM24

*DAISY* glad that HSG went well and the spotting has passed. Sounds like things will be kicking off inthe TTC arena soon... FXD!:dust:


*TELLA* YAY for the trigger and large Follicle, sounds good! I can't wait to hear BFP news from you Hun!:dust:


*BEAN66* Hope the test goes well Friday! FXD!:dust:


*WANTABBY* hope that OV happens sooner rather than later and you enter a quick and productive TWW! FXD!:dust:


*BUZZY* this is PG will be just fine, I believe that!:flower:


*28329* You already know I am super excited about your "symptoms" I just can't wait to see your dark pink lines!:dust:


*AFM...* CD13: You can stalk my chart!! Looks like my body is gearing up to OV, donations start on Fri so I hope OV doesn't sneak up on me! Got my 2nd HIGH today on the CBFM! We are getting excited. Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs... will likely test on 2.13.12 and beyond, in order to see if we get a BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12. FXD!


----------



## Beauty2

YAY!!!! :happydance: Glad you made it, Buzzy!!!! Now try to relax and enjoy!!!! I understand how you feel with the belly. Mine is getting HUGE!!!!! Ugh!!!!!


----------



## 28329

Ladies, this mornings test. I took it apart once it was dry to get you a pic. I know it's bfn but what is it with me and evaps??

https://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z339/28329/ca1897ed.jpg


----------



## 28329

Double post!!


----------



## DaisyQ

huh. I am really bad at seeing these things, but I think I *might* see something faint? Is there a line in person?? It's like I see a shadow of a line??


----------



## 28329

Yeah, very much a line. It just has no colour. DF can see it too. Says it looks pink but I disagree.


----------



## Bean66

I might see colour. Def see a line! Test tomorrow with FMU!

Fingers crossed hun!!


----------



## 28329

I have an invert pic too. Df says he see's pink and see's the line on the invert but I don't see pink and only see one line in invert. Where is it.....

https://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z339/28329/0c1295a4.jpg


----------



## Bean66

I see lines on both. Weirdly better to see from small distant. Arm distant in my phone.


----------



## 28329

I don't know. I guess the next few days will give me answers. I only have 2 tests in the bathroom. Both 25 miu 99p store tests. They'll feed my addiction and I'll do another superdrug on Friday. If that is a faint bfp (which I doubt) then I should, in theory, get a nice line Friday morning. Thanks for looking ladies.


----------



## DaisyQ

I see something on the invert too... I think you'll know more by Thursday!!


----------



## Tella

I see a second line as well! Fx'd for a nice dark one on Friday or even a faint but darker one tomorrow morning.


----------



## Beauty2

28329 - I see a line as well...very faint but there! Not sure of the color but how many evaps can you get. Geez!! Test again tomorrow. I hope it's darker for you!!! :thumbup: Good luck!!!! FXD!!!!! :dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

*28329* looks like we will be waiting to hear how lovely those dark pink lines are Friday! FXD!:dust:

:wave: Hi ladies, how you are all well.


*AFM...* CD14: You can stalk my chart!! Looks like my body is gearing up to OV, I was able to move my donation to Thursday evening! Tomorrow! Come on TWW! A HIGH today on the CBFM! Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs... *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies!!! well I think I ovulated CD17 (Sunday) so I would now be 3dpo. I'm waiting on tomorrows temp to confirm it. I have had a very tender cervix it hurts when I sit down/move.. it's weird... and my boobs are starting to get tender today.. I will go next Monday for a progesterone check & hopefully confirm ovulation. I am just trying to take it easy and not think about the tww... 

28329~ good luck testing!! I hope you get those two lines sooner than later!! ;)

MrsMM ~ Good luck!! Hopefully you'll ovulate very soon!!


----------



## MrsMM24

*WANTABBY* thanks.... I am hoping tomorrow for OV. As for your chart, I am anxiously awaiting today's temp because I too think that you OVd on Sunday.... FXD!:dust:

:hi: Hi Ladies!


*AFM...* CD15: You can stalk my chart!! No PEAK yet, but still high. Donation this evening! Come on TWW! Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs... *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## wantabby

I got my crosshairs! they are dotted, but I'll take it. I think that it was a day before my crosshairs on cd17, not 18.


----------



## 28329

Yay for crosshairs. Now bring on that beautiful bfp. 

Well ladies, my temp dropped a little but still well above my cover line. I got the only tests I could buy.........the dreaded blue dye. Yuk. But if I get a nice thick blue line they'll be my best friend. I'll update in the morning.


----------



## DaisyQ

Wantabby - congrats on the crosshairs! Hope you caught that egg and it's sticky!

Mrs. MM - good luck with your donations - hope you get that peak tomorrow!

28329 - Oh boy... I am so excited for you to test. 

Bean any news on your front?

Hi to everyone else! How is everyone else doing?? Buzzy, Tella, LolaLei, Beauty... sorry if I missed anyone!

AFM... Just got back from the RE's office - we were there to touch base after all our testing and discuss next steps. So here is the deal. Everything looks fine fine fine for the both of us, so it's "unexplained infertility". The RE said that we can keep trying natural cycles, or "take it up a notch.". We are taking it up a notch. I feel like if I was younger, or already had a child, I could afford to be more patient about the process, but given my age and childlessness (no offense to my stepkids!) I really just want to get the ball rolling. So - I'm going for day 3 bloodwork again, then I go on Clomid (50 mg) to mature 2 eggs ideally, then I'm getting an ultrasound on day 10 with a ovidrel trigger shot. Then iui the next day (one iui, he doesn't feel 2 are necessary). We will try this for several cycles (probably 3), and if it doesn't work, we will then consider IVF. 

I asked about my progesterone and LP, and we wasn't worried about it, but said that the Clomid would fix my progesterone if it's low. He will also give me supplemental progesterone during my LP (vaginal suppositories) because he knows it will make me feel better. He also responded positively when I told him I am trying acupuncture. 

That's about it! I'm feeling much more positive and hopeful, and I feel like he really knows what he's doing. Of course mother nature is unpredictable, and I realize nothing is guaranteed, but I am very hopeful that we are greatly increasing our chances of pregnancy, and I hope to be pregnant SOON!


----------



## 28329

Oh wow daisy. Hope it all works for you nice and quick.


----------



## Beauty2

Hello Ladies!

So tomorrow I will be 19weeks and I have my gender scan! I hope baby has his/her legs wide open so we can see what it is. I'll keep you all updated. 

In the meantime, let's get some bfp's!!!!! Good luck to everyone!! Chat later :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

C'mon sweet potato - spread 'em!


----------



## 28329

Yay beauty. I'm gonna guess boy. :)


----------



## Tella

Daisy > Im doing good thanks, just counting down the day to Valentines day :D Yay, im so stoked for you, it is exciting to move on. My doc also only said one IUI, the success rate is about the same for 1 and b2b IUI's. 3 seems to be norm before going for IVF. But you will only need 1 IUI to get preggers :thumbup:

28329 > C'mon wake up and pee on a stick for us. I want to see that BFP!!!!!

AFM > Ok my IUI was surprisingly quick, doc was in and out in like 90sec, talk about a quickly :haha: :rofl: Numbers where great 30million post wash, 100% motility and good energy as the FS put it. Was very happy as I got to lie down afterwards for about 45mins hope it helped the :spermy:'s Had lots of O pains on the right had side where my 22mm follicle was on CD11, from early yesterday morning. This continued till about 2/3pm along with the cramping after the IUI but I could tell the difference between the two. Then last night about 6hours after IUI, I took out the softcup I put in after the IUI and there were some dark blood in it. First I worried a bit but that was the only bit, nothing when I went to the bathroom again. So im not too worried about that. Today im fine no cramps at all. 

Using progesterone 2 daily Vaginally. I have bloods scheduled for the 14th of February so Fx'd for a Valentines BFP!


----------



## 28329

Ooo, exciting. Fingers crossed for your bfp. I can't wait!!

It was a bfn for me today. Got the notorious thin blue evap that has convinced my df but told him to expect the witch. Think I'll see a doctor after witch turns up. See it we can find out why it isn't happening.


----------



## MrsMM24

*28329* Hang in there Hun! Late BFP coming your way!:dust:


*WANTABBY* we will take those CHs any way we can, especailly with a good BD schedule! Let's go BFP!:dust:


*BEAUTY* I am going to jump and say Boy! Let's go scan!:flower:


*DAISY* this is promising news! I think this will make all the difference for you, BFp around the corner!:dust:


*TELLA* I have had IUIs, this sounds like a promising procedure you just had, now the wait begins. FXD!:dust:


*AFM...* CD16: You can stalk my chart!! Donation completed last night! No PEAK yet, but still high. CM is very watery! Have another donation set for Monday so... Come on TWW! Trying to keep my focus. I hope that you all have an excellent weeekend full of BFPs and successful eggy chasing! *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

28329, don't count yourself out just yet. Any way to get yourself better tests???

tella, glad your iui went well. good idea about the soft cup, I hadn't thought of that. Did you discuss it with the doc, or just do it on your own? My iui will be one day after my trigger... About 36 hours later. 

Mrs mm, glad your donation went well, it sounds like o is right around the corner. 

Beauty, well?????

Afm, STILL bleeding. I thought it had stopped last night, and there was nothing this morning, but it has started up again. I think activity makes it worse - walking around, it gets heavier. I went through 3 liners yesterday. Using a tampon today because I can't stand it any more - it's too heavy for a liner. Ugh. I am still excited about next cycle, but I'm afraid this one is a wash, and very messed up. I think i will o late, and can't imagine that implantation can happen if I'm bleeding like this. Boo. I just hope I do eventually O so I can move on to next cycle.


----------



## DaisyQ

And now I'm afraid of bleeding after the iui!!! Clearly my body is not a fan of the catheter!


----------



## Bean66

Hey Ladies

Daisy - Sounds lile a plan!! Fingers crossed you get that BFP soon. I've forgotten, how long have you been trying for?

28329 - :hugs: MrsMM maybe right. Maybe your BFP is being shy. Your chart looks good. I know it's frustrating and I nearly panic but I don't think it is unusual to take this long. No harm in having a chat with the doctor though. 

MrsMM - Looks like your timing is perfect. Are you just doing one donation this cycle?

Tella - Fingers crossed for you hun. Sounds like everything is going well. 

Beauty - Any news?

Wantabby - Yay for crosshairs. Fingers crossed.

AFM- -Trying not to SS or count days. I had my progersterone test this morning. 6dpo. Now gonna try and forget the 2WW.


----------



## Bean66

Daisy - Sorry you are still bleeding. Have you spoke to the RE? It maybe more cervical irritation rather than uterine bleeding.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks bean. He didn't venture a guess as to whether it's uterine or cervical bleeding. :shrug: it's pretty constant, and very fresh/red blood. Arggggggh. Hate it. 

We've not been trying that long, this is cycle 7, but I think the doc is willing to move forward with fertility treatment because if our ages. Also, I don't know if thus is a factor, but dh had trouble conceiving with wife #1. Stepdaughter was conceived on Clomid, and the other was conceived after HSG, while taking a break after failed IVF. I think they had assumed the problem was her, I think she had irregular cycles, and maybe did not ovulate on her own, but perhaps dh was also a factor? 

When do you get your results back bean??


----------



## Bean66

Daisy - If it's fresh blood I wouldn't worry - they may just have nicked something. Hopefully it'll stop soon. 

The results take 4-5 working days so Wednesday earliest.


----------



## Bean66

Is it as heavy as it was? Maybe give the doctor another call if doesn't subside by the end of the day?


----------



## DaisyQ

Yeah I am going to give a call. Even just to make sure it's ok to wear a tampon. The flow seems about the same.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Daisy that sucks you're still bleeding. Fx it stops soon!

Bean try to relax during your tww... It's hard to forget about. 

Tella I feel super positive for you this cycle! Glad your iui went well. 

Mrsmm hope you ov soon! Everything crossed for your bfp before your angels due date!

Beauty did babe cooperate? How exciting :) here they won't tell you the gender until after 20 weeks because of the strong asian population who prefer boys... People were actually having abortions if it wasnt what they wanted, so now they will only tell after the cut off for abortions in Canada. How sad eh?

28329 you aren't out yet! If the witch does come for you I hope your next endeavor in ttc treats you well :hugs:

I am freaking out... My symptoms are almost gone. I don't know if I could handle another miscarriage... But I have a feeling it's coming :cry:


----------



## Bean66

Buzzy - its normal for you to worry but try not to. It's normal for symptoms to come and go. :hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

Well, just came back from the docs and we are team.......



















*BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



:blue: :blue: :blue: :blue: :blue:


----------



## 28329

Aww yay. I was right!!

Thank you ladies. I'm not sure I'll get a bfp now. But it's ok, won't stop us from carrying on.


----------



## DaisyQ

Beauty, Congrats!!

Buzzy :hugs: I am sure you and bean are ok. Can you get your bloodwork checked or a scan or anything that might reassure you?

28329, I'm so not convinced you are out. Hang in there when is AF due? 

Afm, STILL bleeding. Will go in to the docs office next week if it doesn't stop over the weekend. Collective opinion is that it's probably my lining shedding, so not too optimistic about cycle 7. Wonder if I'll even O. Damn HSG. In other news, went for acupuncture today. Wrote about it in my journal. It was weird but good, and I feel really zen and relaxed. Fx my husband and step kids don't shatter my serene state! They are picking me up in 10 minutes!


----------



## wantabby

Congrads Beauty!! I really want a BOY!! I would love anything, but a boy would be amazing!!!

Buzzy ~ Keep your head up!! It will be ok!! 

28329 ~ FX'd.. It's not over till the witch shows!!

Daisy ~ You have been bleeding since your HSG?? What does the doc say about that?! I hope everything comes together for you. If this cycle isn't it, I plan on having an HSG done this next cycle. 

AFM.. I am just trying to not think about the TWW.. I had some cramping/pinching last night.. It was kind of a shooting pain, I've had it before but IDK what it is?!


----------



## 28329

Morning ladies. Highest temp so far today. Unusual for the day before the witch. I stopped myself from testing. I'm due on tommorrow and I hope the witch doesn't come then I'll pee on something on Monday. 

Wantabby my fingers are tightly crossed for you. 

Daisy I sure hope that you sort out the bleeding problem and ovulate soon. I'm eager to see your bfp.


----------



## Bean66

Beauty - yay for team blue!! Congrats!!

28429 - that's great news! Fingers crossed the evil witch stays away.

Daisy - hope the bleeding stops soon. :hugs: Glad you enjoyed acupuncture. Hadn't realised you had a journal.

Wantabby - fingers crossed for some good news from you soon.

MrsMM - how are you? Hope the 'deposit' went well.

Tella - hope sperm has met egg and the are dividing and dividing!

Buzzy - how you doing today? Hope you are not stressing. :hugs:

AFM - some pink cm today. Not looking good for my LP. We'll see. I won't count myself out yet.


----------



## Tella

28329 > Your chart is still looking good! Don&#8217;t give up hope yet!!!

MrsMM > Fx'd you get your peak on Monday along with your donations and a bfp before angel's due date.

Daisy > I asked the nurse, and she said it was a great idea. But first I had to explain the softcup as its not available in SA, I import them :haha: I spotted a bit but nothing major. Just stay positive. I started taking a baby disprin to help with the lining and the clots. Maybe start with it now, it cant do any harm. I checked with my FS first.

If it is your lining shedding, and it is the start of a new cycle, when will you start with IUI cycle, maybe you lucky and can start earlier

Buzzymomma > That is horrifying to hear that people will actually do that! Why do they even become parents? 
There is no such thing coming!!!!!!! Bean is healthy and holding on strong. He is in it for the long haul!!!!! Just believe in it :hugs:

Beauty > Congrats on being team blue, seems like most of the girls here was right :)

wantabby > fx'd for implantation cramps!!!

Bean > It has met :wink: and is busy dividing like it should. :thumbup: As always Fx'd for IB!!!!

AFM > Not much, the occasional twitch, still very positive :D

I went past the shops yesterday to buy chocolates for me and DH to countdown till we test. Found a box with 12 hearts in it, which is perfect as doc gave me a bloods order for 12dpIUI. But then I also saw a Valentines snow globe that you can put your own photos in. Now, Im thinking of a cute way to tell DH it is positive in 10days time. First I thought about telling him he must POAS with me because im to scared to do it alone and then swap the two test. This obviously after I know it will be +. But now I thought about taking a photo of it and putting it in the snow globe, it even has little hearts inside that float :lol: Which option do you guys think is the cutest way to tell him? Or should I combine the two and pre make the snow globe and hand him that when we go back to check the tests?


----------



## 28329

Fingers crossed it ib bean. Want that witch to stay far away from you.


----------



## 28329

Tella, all your ideas sound so sweet that snow globe idea is just stunning. A lady on here bought a photo frame with daddy written on it then put a peice of paper in it that said 'photo due in 9 months' I thought it was lovely. I'm so boring and would tell my df via a phone call or just walk out of the bathroom and come out with it.


----------



## DaisyQ

wantabby said:


> Daisy ~ You have been bleeding since your HSG?? What does the doc say about that?! I hope everything comes together for you. If this cycle isn't it, I plan on having an HSG done this next cycle.

Yes still bleeding. I thought it had stopped but it just started again. I mentioned it to the doc yesterday, and he didn't say much, other than he'd expect it to stop soon. The radiologist at the HSG said "spotting" was normal, but to call the doc if it goes on for >10 days. It's been ~ 5, but this is more than spotting. I spoke to the nurse about it, and she said it sounds like my lining is shedding (she said it's probably "old" lining, but that doesn't make sense to me, as I am CD 14!). The acupuncturist seemed to think it was a "mechanical" bleed brought on by the HSG, and that it is also my lining shedding, but she was optimistic that perhaps it's not my ENTIRE lining shedding. The nurse said to call next week if the bleeding doesn't stop over the weekeend. 

Tella, not sure whether to consider this the start of a new cycle? I have no idea. My temps are all low, pre O temps. Not sure what is going on, I don't feel like I'm gearing up to O at all. My sense is that I will O LATE, if at all. Love your ideas for telling DH!

Bean and Wantabby - hope these are just signs of implantation!

28329 - HOLY cow - I would never be able to NOT test with a high temp right before AF. I've said it before, and I'll say it again, your self-control amazes me. 

So you guys might wonder why I am up at 4am.. Can't sleep. DH and I got into a fight. :-(. Didn't BD tonight like we were supposed to. I'm getting increasingly frustrated because we keep fighting about the same $#!+. So annoying. We don't fight all the time, but we keep fighting about the same thing over, and over, and it's always him mad at me, starting the fight, and it's over petty bull$#!+. Just makes me feel like not even trying, honestly. So much for my zen serenity after acupuncture. Whoosh, out the window.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies, just coming on here to apologize for the rant. :shy: We've made up, and everything is OK. We will probably have the same fight again next week, but he's going to try not to overreact and get so crazy over the small stuff. FX!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Daisy don't apologize! You need to rant sometimes. Hubs and I have the same fight every few months and it really sucks. I'm glad youve made up!!


----------



## 28329

Don't be sorry daisy. If you can't rant here where can you rant? Hugs to you Hun.


----------



## DaisyQ

Awww, thanks guys! :hugs:


----------



## 28329

You'll never be alone here. Just so happens that I had a huge fight with my df last night. He got mad and walked out for all of about 20 minutes. It was the same old thing for us too but we made up ;)


----------



## DaisyQ

Must be the full moon coming on Tuesday!

Interestingly... I ovulated last cycle on the full moon, and my guess, based on my CBFM sticks, is that I will ovulate around the same time this month!


----------



## 28329

Ooo, spooky. Hope it's not far off for you.


----------



## DaisyQ

I know. I must have were-ovaries. Ahoooooo!


----------



## 28329

Ha ha. I have a friend that for the last 2 years has started her af on the 11th of every month regardless how many days are in the month. That's strange. 

On the news lately it's been all about 2 people who have been found dead in a lake where I used to live. One was a teenager the other 25. Upon watching today's news I realize that the 25 year old man was my friend. He was one of the nicest people you'll ever meet and he sung beautifully. He shall be sorely missed. His poor family. And my heart goes out to his 10 year old daughter. She will never get over her dad being murdered. Very sad.


----------



## Bean66

Oh 28329 - I'm do sorry. I'd seen those deaths on the news. So tragic. :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow. That is horrible. Very sad. :sad1:


----------



## 28329

Taken far too early. I hope their killer gets locked up and the key thrown away.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Ugh, how awful! His poor family :(


----------



## Bean66

I think someone's handed themselves in. Not definite though.


----------



## Buzzymomma

I love when people come to their senses. I hope they've come forward.


----------



## Stinas

28329 - What a shame!!! I hope they find who did this!! My prayers to his family!


----------



## Tella

:hugs: so sorry about the sad news, hope they catch the quilty party and they get thrown in jail!!!

AFM > still not much to report execpt the odd heartburn, hotflushes and cramps. But they are all normal post O.


----------



## DaisyQ

Tella, are you on progesterone? Just curious. I have my FX tightly for you! I want all us IUI girls to get prego on attempt #1!


----------



## 28329

Thank you ladies. 

Well, I woke up, took my temp and charted it. Looked at my chart and thought hmm that don't look good. It certainly didn't because going to the toilet confirmed that the witch got me right on time. Doctors tomorrow I think. That's If this snow will let me.


----------



## Bean66

So sorry 28329. :hugs:

Go have fun in the snow! X


----------



## Tella

So sorry 28329 :hugs: have a nice glas of :wine: and relax before ur docs appointment!


----------



## 28329

It's ok. I'll be in the running for a birthday bfp. My birthday is march 1st and I'll be due on just after then so fingers crossed.


----------



## DaisyQ

28329, I'm so sorry. :hugs: what will you be doing at the doctor's?


----------



## 28329

I'm gonna ask him if he can do tests to see if me and df are able to conceive together. Will see what he suggests.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Sorry the witch got you hun, best of luck with your doc :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Doctors are so busy, couldn't get an appointment!!


----------



## Bean66

It's crazy isn't it. Our doctors at least release some on the day and allow you to book in advance but it's still difficult to get an appointment.


----------



## 28329

I guess I'll have to do the sit and wait tomorrow. Could be there for couple hours but at least I'll see one. Everyone seems to be constantly I'll.


----------



## Beauty2

28329 - Sorry the witch got you, doll!! Glad you're not giving up! I hope you see the doc soon so you can get some answers!! I hope it's all good news!!! Good luck!!! :hugs:

And sorry to hear about your friend!!! Lots of :hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

Buzzy - how are you doing, doll? How are you feeling?


----------



## 28329

Thank you beauty. Hope you're well and looking after your beautiful baby boy. You thought of any names? We already know the names we want.


----------



## Beauty2

28329 - Thank you! We are doing well. So far we've only come up with Justin...any help would be greatly appreciated :mrgreen:


----------



## 28329

That's a lovely name! I like Archie and kieran. We've chosen George Philip for a boy, after daddy, and elanore rose for a girl, after the car in gone in 60 seconds.


----------



## Tella

28329 > GL with the waiting to see a doc!!!!!! 

Beauty > Mine for a boy is Joshua David and a girl we are still undecided, we did have a name but then my cousin call her son Jordon and we had Jordan Nikita for a Girl but thats out the window now :cry: But came across a beautiful girl name yesterday: Ginessa and I like Morgan as a second name as well.

AFM > Not much, only instructions from doc at IUI was that from today I must be very relaxed and im not allowed to pick up stuff as the bean will be implanting from today onwards.


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies.

So my will power failed and I tested and all I got as an nasty indent. Arrggghhh. Didn't hold much hope for this cycle. I feel we always just manage to bd at the wrong times. I know I'm only 10dpo and the witch hasn't got me yet but just feeling like it's never going to happen. At least this cycle I'll have got some tests.

Like all your baby names. I really like George for a boy or girl.


----------



## Tella

Bean66 said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> So my will power failed and I tested and all I got as an nasty indent. Arrggghhh. Didn't hold much hope for this cycle. I feel we always just manage to bd at the wrong times. I know I'm only 10dpo and the witch hasn't got me yet but just feeling like it's never going to happen. At least this cycle I'll have got some tests.
> 
> Like all your baby names. I really like George for a boy or girl.

Maybe its not a indent, just keep positive and test again in 2 days.


----------



## Bean66

Tella said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies.
> 
> So my will power failed and I tested and all I got as an nasty indent. Arrggghhh. Didn't hold much hope for this cycle. I feel we always just manage to bd at the wrong times. I know I'm only 10dpo and the witch hasn't got me yet but just feeling like it's never going to happen. At least this cycle I'll have got some tests.
> 
> Like all your baby names. I really like George for a boy or girl.
> 
> Maybe its not a indent, just keep positive and test again in 2 days.Click to expand...

Thanks hun. It is definitely an indent. Going to call FRER later and complain! Taken a picture. I do wonder whether it's caused by peeing on the stick too much? Will try and stay positive I know 10dpo is early.

How are you feeling?


----------



## Bean66

Here's my stupid indent.
 



Attached Files:







Indent.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tella

:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: 
WOW that is a terrible indent, im so sorry! Hope you still gett that BFP in a few days time!!!!


----------



## 28329

Oh bean, sorry about the indent. They're so evil. Hope to see your nice pink bfp very soon


----------



## MrsMM24

*BEAN* Yes, one, donation day, but 2 on that day, morning and evening... I peaked on Fri and Sat so timing seems great! besides the white circles on your chart, it is looking good. Sorry that it was just an indent, however, test in 2-3 days and we could be seeing some dark pink lines!:dust:

*DAISY* OV was right around the corner for me, and donation timings seem to be greatly timed, now I wait! I am glad that you and DH made up, and don't worry about ranting here, THAT we are good at!:dust:


*BUZZY* only natural to worry, but try not to hun, it is better not to. I believe in your sticky BFP!!:dust:


*BEAUTY* YAAY!!!! I too was right! So excited for his arrival!!! :flower:


*TELLA* I am sooo happy and anxious about your upcoming testing, the reveal plans are wonderful, I just can't wait!:dust:


*28329* so sorry AF came through Hun! :hugs: Also very sorry to hear about your friend:hugs::flower: Another Pisces, I am a Pisces too, 17th!


*AFM...* CD20/5DPO: Stalk my chart!! Wonderful weekend, did have 2 glasses of wine, but still early in the process so shouldn't be detrimental. I an in the TWW so all water, exercise, prenatal, and folic acid from here! Trying to keep my focus. I hope that you all have an excellent weeekend full of BFPs and successful eggy chasing! *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## Beauty2

Bean - Ugh!!! That ugly indent!!!! However, I hope it's a start to a bfp!!! They can be VERY faint at this time. FXD for ya, hun!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

MM24 - Oh, I hope you get that bfp on the day of your angel's due date...sort of a gift from your angel! :hugs: Glad you had an enjoyable weekend!! Oh, how I miss wine :cry:

Can you drink alcohol and pump? OH says yes but he's never had to breast feed LOL!


----------



## DaisyQ

Mrs. MM - so glad your donations were so well timed! FX for you. Implant baby implant!

Beauty - congrats on your BOY! You can "pump and dump" - if you drink, you pump and dump that batch. I can't remember the exact rules involved about how long you have to wait after drinking before breastfeeding again. 

Buzzy, how are you doing??

Bean, I hate that indent! What a cruel joke!

AFM, hoping O is around the corner. My CBFM stick looked promising today - I think I am in the middle of my estrogen surge, so hoping the LH surge comes on tomorrow or Thursday. Keep your FX for me. :flower:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Hey ladies sorry I've been missing... I had some spotting today. Im still having symptoms though... If I'm bleeding by tomorrow I'll have to go in I guess. I hope it doesn't turn into what I'm dreading, I don't know if I could handle it again. 

Will have to catch up with everyone later. Hope you're all staying positive and relaxed. :hugs: to all.


----------



## Bean66

Buzzymomma said:


> Hey ladies sorry I've been missing... I had some spotting today. Im still having symptoms though... If I'm bleeding by tomorrow I'll have to go in I guess. I hope it doesn't turn into what I'm dreading, I don't know if I could handle it again.
> 
> Will have to catch up with everyone later. Hope you're all staying positive and relaxed. :hugs: to all.

Buzzy - You'll be fine. Try not to worry. Some spotting is normal. :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

MrsMM - So happy for timing was perfect. Maybe last cycle you body had a break ready for this cycle to be the one. I have everything crossed for you hun.

Beauty - Thanks. As for drinking and pumping. My friend is BF (also a GP but scarily doesn't know much re: fertility and babies) but she is drinking a glass or two of wine without worrying. She feeds him first in the hope that he wont ned feeding for while. She has more sometimes at night now he's sleeping from 7pm till 5am. He's 15 weeks. She tired expressing before but he wont take a bottle. I think a few drinks is fine. I also think that a glass wine wine a couple nights a weeks in 3rd trimester is fine. Our parents drank tended to drink a little, or at least my mum did.

Dasiy - Evil indent! Hope you O soon and catch your sticky bean. 

28329 - How are you hun? :hugs: any look with the doctors? Try not to worry. I am sure everything is fine. My friend took 9 months to conceive. Is George taking any sups? I've got DH on high dose vit C and zinc and an antioxidant. I'm trying to get him to reduce the alcohol but struggling with that one. Doesn't drink crazy amounts but does like a bottle of beer or a glass of vino every night.

Tella - How you doing hun? How's the SS? When do you go for Bl test? 14th?

Lolalei - You've left us! How are you? You showing yet?

AFM - Spotting started! Dark brown I'm going to convince myself it's IB or at least that I'm not out yet but was quite low yesterday which is often a sign that the witch is on her evil way. Only 11dpo. I just hope my LP is a reasonable length. Might call to see if my progesterone results are in later. Going to test Friday if AF proper hasn't started.


----------



## Tella

MrsMM > thanks you so much.

Beauty > I think it depends on the amount of alcohol you drink. A friend of my had a bit of a wild night a few weeks back and had loads of Blue Sambuka, so the next moring when she tried to pump her milk was blue :haha: SO needless to say she didn&#8217;t breastfeed that day, he had bottle.

Daisy > FX'd for a weekend O, so that you can have loads of time to BD!

Buzzy > I hope you ok, it is ok to spot just keep an eye on it and rather have it checked sooner than later. :hugs:

Bean > Fx'd for IB!!!!!!!!!!! 11day LP is not bad, so don&#8217;t loose hope. Im good, just staying possitive that bean is implanting or has implanted. Bring on the preg symptoms now. I want to be nauseas and hate certain foods :haha: just to know that I am pregnant. Yes I have bloods on the 14th, gonna be at the docs office when they open up to avoid any delays. That is gonna be the longest wait ever!

AFM > Not much except the odd twitch and cramp and hot spells. Only 6 days left :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## Bean66

OK progesterone results are in. 57nmol/l. (Normal 30-128nmol). I think that is about 19ng/ml (US). I think I am pleased with that?

https://www.runnerstrials.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Progesterone_during_menstrual_cycle.png


----------



## DaisyQ

Bean, yes that is a "good" number as far as showing that you've ovulated. Not sure what the desirable number is for LP length etc. Mine was 17. Doc said it was fine, but he did prescribe progesterone for me when I pressed him on whether it really was adequate, considering my spotting etc.


----------



## DaisyQ

Buzzy, :hugs: hope you are ok and it's just normal spotting v

Tella, implant baby, implant!!!

Afm, still getting highs on my monitor, but I am seeing a faint LH line fading in. If I follow the same pattern as last month, I will start surging tonight, and O in Friday.


----------



## lolalei3

Sorry i've been MIA! work is really crazy at the moment have hardly had time to scratch myself!! have just read up on all the posts i've missed!

Bean so glad to hear your test results were all ok, hope the spotting is IB!

MrsM fx'd for O soon hon!

Tella praying for those little guys to catch that egg! when can you test? I think both ideas combined would be so sweet to tell DH!

Buzzy really hope everything is ok, has there been any more bleeding? i had a friend who was bleeding heavily and had a healthy bean on the scan the next day so praying for you:hugs:

Daisy thats great your moving into phase two, all the best hon!

Beauty a boy! such great news can't believe your 19wks!

Wantabby all the best for testing hon!

afm have my scan on Valentines day i'll be 12w4d so it should be pretty cool, praying everything is ok and all the bits are in the right spot! work is crazy at the moment but it has definitely made the time go faster! so happy to be almost out of the scary first trimester! would be so amazing to find out the sex but i know it's probably way too early and all i really care about is that it's healthy! oh and my 28th Birthday is the day after and we are going to my favourite restaurant for dinner with the family!:cloud9:


----------



## Tella

Bean > :happydance: Im so glad your numbers is good!

Daisy > Thanks :hugs: hoping bean is getting snug in there :D

Lola > im testing on the 14th, so only 6 days to go!!!! It seems like Vday is gonna be a busy day, loads of BFP's due and happy scans :wohoo: Im so glad everything is going great for you! Look after yourself hey. :hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

Buzzy - I'm sure you'll be fine...try not to worry, my dear!! Just relax (if you can). I know that's easier said than done. My cousin said she bled for 14 days straight...heavy then all of a sudden stopped for 5 months. My mom said she also bled her whole pregnancy. I hope it's nothing!!! FXD!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Just realised that I'd unsubscribed my mistake!!

Lolaloi - Thanks. Glad you're good. Can't wait to see your scan pics.

Tella - Thanks.

AFM - Spotting is heavier and redder. Trying to conceive myself that I'm not out yet. Not very hopeful!


----------



## Bean66

Red spotting has stopped! My body loves to keep me on my toes!


----------



## Beauty2

Ugh!!! Girls, you guys don't know how much it breaks my heart when you don't get your beautiful bfp's each month. I'm so sorry!!! I feel sooo bad!!!! 
I think we should all come up with new things to try so we can get those bfp's just to ease my mind, of course. Just kidding :hugs: :hugs: 

My fingers are tightly crossed for every one of you!!!!!! LOADS AND LOADS OF BABYDUST TO YOU ALL!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

By the way, I hate the evil :witch: !!!!!!!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Thanks for the concern ladies. I had no more spotting overnight. I'm hoping my body was just telling me to relax, because I've been working hard at work. Taking it easy. 

Bean I hope she stays away!


----------



## MrsMM24

*BUZZY* definitely continute to relax and rest, but keep in mind as mentioned, some spotting is normal. With all that is going on and manuevering in that body. :flower:


*BEAUTY* yes, you can pump and dump as mentioned, or pump/feed prior to the wine. Also keep in mind that one glass is not harmful and is good for the blood circulation.

So sorry AF has flown in for some :hugs:

I'm now wondering when is too late to do natural progesterone???


*AFM...* CD21/6DPO: Stalk my chart!! I'm not going to take my temp every day from here, just to ease my SS and nerves. But will track CM and CP.... still good with only water, exercise, prenatal, and folic acid! Trying to keep my focus. *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. Just letting you know I'm still here, silently stalking. Will catch up later.


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> Hi ladies. Just letting you know I'm still here, silently stalking. Will catch up later.

Hope you're ok hun. :hugs:


----------



## 28329

I'm ok thanks bean. Although I twisted my ankle getting out of the land rover on Saturday and still limping now. Plus I had to get dd from school at midday, her teacher said she was ill. Within 5 minutes of putting her in bed watching a DVD I give her some medicine and a little juice and she threw up all over the place. Doctor said to keep her off school tomorrow. Hope you're well. Bring on your bfp.


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies!!! I am still in the tww. . 10 dpo today. . my temps have been good so far, if they stay up I will test Fri/Sat.. af is due next Tuesday.. I am trying to not pay too much attention to symptoms.. I've had some breast tenderness, and some cramping/stretching feeling (I think) Hopefully its not another cyst.. :/ I will have my progesterone results tomorrow. I will let everyone know what they are & try to catch up on y'all. I haven't been on in a few days. Good night ladies!!


----------



## Tella

Bean > Are you using NPC again this monht?

Buzzy > :happydance: Just look after yourself and bean!!!

MrsMM > I don&#8217;t think it is ever to late, it just boosts your own progesterone. Fx'd for a BFP with me on the 14th!!!!!!! We are in fact TTW buddies :hugs: Your chart does look GOOD!!! Ivé also quit with the temping.

28329 > Hope your DD gets better quickly!!!!!!!!! :flow:

AFM > Really not much to report except that im still very positive, still getting twitches and odd cramps. Also TMI, I have been quite constipated which I never have a problem with.


----------



## Bean66

28329 - sorry about your ankle. Have you iced it? And sorry about your daughter, hope she feels better soon.

Wantabby - good luck!

Tella - no only used the ncp for one cycle. My LP seems to have improved since taking bcomplex and vitex. Fxd for you!! All good symptoms!

Afm - no witch yet but a bit more crampy this morning, think she'll be here by lunch. Fxd she stays away.


----------



## DaisyQ

Wantabby, Bean, Mrs MM and Tella - FX for you guys!!

28329, how's the LO? Feeling better I hope.

Buzzy, how are you doing???

AFM - I finally peaked! Thought it might never happen. Expecting to O tomorrow, and temp rise on Saturday. Very pleased. :happydance: Now just trying to decide if I should use the progesterone suppositories (after O is confirmed) my doc prescribed (but doesn't seem to think I really need)....


----------



## Bean66

:happydance: Well you probably don't NEED the progesterone BUT I doubt it'll do any harm. Maybe try everything you can this cycle before taking the next step? Up to you. I don't think there is a right or wrong answer.

AFM - Still spotting on and off. Changing from brown to red to brown to nothing....... Very confusing. Had strong cramps this morning so I'm sure the witch will be here soon. But I was like this last cycle with the chemical. 

If the witch isn't here by morning I'll test or I might wait till Saturday.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks bean, I think you are right... I'll give it a whirl. 

Sooo... Just a thought. While I know experiencing chemicals is very upsetting, which would lead you to not want to test early, I wonder if this might be important information to have... For diagnostic purposes? Like if you keep experiencing chemicals, perhaps that might guide your docs in the testing they do or the interventions they propose? I don't really know if that's the case, but was just wondering about that.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Tella good luck, constipation was a symptom for me too! 

Wantabby fingers crossed for you!

Bean I'm really hoping the witch stays away for you. You deserve your bfp this month!

Daisy hooray for peak!!! Get to bding! You'll definitely catch that egg after that hsg :)

I'm feeling better today. Not a drop more blood since Tuesday night. Thanking God and whomever else might be responsible for keeping my little one safe. Still taking it extremely easy, even trying not to carry around my daughter... She's like 32 pounds! Although I'm used to carting her around I just want to be so careful. I don't think my mental state could handle another mc so I wanna do everything right. Ultrasound 2 weeks tomorrow! Fingers crossed for myself :haha:


----------



## Bean66

Fingers crossed for you Buzzy! 

Well I caved. BFN! Stark white, can't even make up a line. 12dpo, I know not FMU but I'm guessing I'm out. Disappointed but not too sad. I'm sure I will be when the witch actually shows. I'm just pleased that I have made it to 12dpo and my progesterone is good.

Also my SIL had two embryos inserted today. February is about her not me. I can't tell you how much I want them to get their BFP. I'd wait another year if it meant they'd get their BFP. She's taken 2 weeks off work. God it's going to be a long TWW for her. I'm thinking of sending her some magazines and maybe DVD's. What do you think?


----------



## DaisyQ

Aww I think that's a great idea! You should get her into watching a mini series or DVDs of a TV series so she can get totally caught up in that. I am Mad Men obsessed (do you get that over there??) and watched all the seasons back to back to back... I don't know about the British shows but we have some very good American shows on HBO and Showtime that are available on DVD. I just rented Masterpiece Theater's Downton Abbey, season 1. I've heard great things! Oooh I wonder if she ever saw the miniseries State of Play? That was soooo good. And also the old Pride and Prejudice with Colin Firth (LOVE).


----------



## DaisyQ

And I'm sorry about the BFN. :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Daisy - A series is a great idea. Maybe Mad men? May ask my bro what kinda thing she likes.


----------



## wantabby

My progesterone was 28.6!!!! Hopefully it is the start of something positive! ! I may test tomorrow if my temp stays up.. it will only be 12dpo.. but I'm a poas addict!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Test! 12 DPO sounds good enough to me! I'm on the CBFM buddy thread and we have had a downright slew of BFPs lately - unreal actually - and they got their BFPs at 10 and 12 DPO mostly. FX!!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Wantabby test test test!!


----------



## Tella

Daisy > Thanks, I agree with Bean, it can harm you. It can only prolong your LP a bit but it is worth the shot at a BFP.

Bean > I think Daisy has a good point there. Just keep an eye on the possibility as it is better to catch it early than having to go on TTC for ages and then only find out.

I understand completely how you feel about your SIL as it is her time to "shine". I think some good old uplifting DVD's is a good idea.

Still sorry about the BFN though. I mean if you do get a BFP you can just keep it quiet and not tell anyone till they have told everyone and had their moment.

Buzzy > :happydance: Im so happy that you are feeling better and that bean is healthy and growing like it should. All our fx'd are crossed for you!!!!!!! 

wantabby > FX for a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AFM > I tested my trigger out completely yesterday on 7DPO so now we just pray for a BFP on Tuesday&#8230; :wohoo: only 4 sleeps left :D Still getting cramps on and off, peeing often especially during the night.


----------



## Bean66

Hey.

Wantabby - That's not bad at all. Get testing I need to hear some good news.

Daisy - Now you've made me want a CBFM - someones selling one for £60 - no sticks. I don't know what to do. Seems ££££ but then sell on price is high too, so I'll get most of it back? What do you think? She can post it to me today so I'll get it tomorrow or Monday.

Tella - SO excited for you. The embryos are names kermit and miss Piggy - Fingers crossed they both make it! 

AFM- Another BFN - Feel quite tearful and down today. I think there is something in the air. I get the occasional crying patient but I've had 3 in the last 2 days. I know the witch will be here shortly and just want to chill with DH over the weekend but he's going away tomorrow am until Monday so I'm gonna be a billy. Will try and catch up with friends but all I actually feel like is eating chocolate and mooching on the sofa with him. Men just don't get it. I know that if I'm down later he's gonna get annoyed with me for making him feel guilty for going away. I don't want him to feel guilty but at the same time I haven't get the energy to be all happy for him either. 

Sorry to whinge guys. Just needed to get if off my chest.

:hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh bean. :hugs: I can see you're really down. I responded to your post on the CBFM buddy thread. Inknow just how you feel. It really is so hard, the tail end of the tww, and of course the arrival if the hag. Don't apologize for the whinge (can I tell you how much I love the British words??). What you're feeling is totally normal. Maybe you need to hole up with some DVDs with your sil this weekend! Or even by yourself. Be kind to yourself. :hugs:

Oooohh, tella! Only 7 dpo??? This tww is just crawling by!! Ant symptoms?


----------



## Tella

Bean, i also think you need some quality relaxing time. I understand wanting DH to be there, im the same. But i do find it more relaxing at times if im all alone, and can watch all girly series and not be bothered by the world. :hugs:

Daisy > the ttw is not that bad for me, im convinced that this is my cycle and im enjoying everyday of it :) as it is gonna be my last :thumbup:

I've had some symptoms but the come and go:

Mostly cramping, peeing alot (especially at night), being tired in the afternoon, bloated, and gassy occasionally. And a little bit on constipation.


----------



## DaisyQ

Ooooh! FX! :dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

*WANTABBY* I can't wait till we test next week!!! YAY!!!:dust:


*TELLA* for sure TWW Buddies! I can't wait for us to get our BFPs!!!:dust:


*BEAN66* I am so sorry for that BFN, I hope it is just a late BFP!:dust:


*28329* How is that ankle doing??


*DAISY* YAY for your PEAKS!!! BD City!!!:dust:


*AFM...* CD23/8DPO: Stalk my chart!! No tracking temp this weekend and beyond till AF or BFP!! Testing early in 3 days!! I hope you all have a wonderful weekend full of egg chasing :sex: and BFPS!!! Trying to keep my focus. *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## wantabby

I chickened out.. :haha: I woke up earlier than normal and my temp dropped a little, so I didn't test.. I will see what my temp is tomm.. if it goes back up I will test, if it drops I will be expecting :witch: I have a doc appt on Monday, Hopefully one of us will have some good news SOON!!!


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies - Thanks for all the support :hugs:

Got my fingers tightly crossed for you all. 

So I think the witch has arrived. Trying to be positive and be thankful for the 12/13day LP and good progesterone levels. I think maybe my hormones have improved in the last month or two. I am starting to wonder whether I actually had a chemical last month. Maybe they were just evaps and AF wasn't late just that my LP had improved. WHo knows. I'm not going to worry about it. Still feeling very down. I'm not sure why. Maybe it's passing half a year of trying. I don't know. 

As Daisy knows I considered a CBFM but with short LH surges and sometimes 2 a month I'm not sure it'l work and maybe cause me more stress? I thinking our best plan of action is to follow SMEP to the T. Sorry I really feel like I'm going on today. Sorry. Gonna spend the weekend eating chocolate, drinking wine and watching girly crap!

Right we need some BFP's been too long!!! PMA! PMA! PMA!

:hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

wantabby, how long is your LP normally?

that chart just looks SO good!


----------



## DaisyQ

Cross posted with you Bean. :hugs: sorry about the witch. I had a total meltdown on CD 1 this cycle - because for us too, it marked 6 months of trying and I guess I really thought it would have happened by then. I don't know whether this is encouraging or discouraging, but most of the recent BFPs on our CBFM thread (and we had like 5 this month!), the ladies had all been trying for a year or longer. I think it just takes time for some of us unfortunately, but I have no doubt it will happen for all of us. PMA!


----------



## wantabby

DaisyQ said:


> wantabby, how long is your LP normally?
> 
> that chart just looks SO good!

Thanks Daisy! My LP is usually 16 days give or take a day, so next Wed af will be due.. but hopefully she will stay far away!


----------



## Stinas

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies - Chirpy me is back. Sorry for the slight lapse! You girls are the best.

Had a cry on DH on Friday night. Helped. Feeling positive for lucky number 7 now! 

How are the rest of you? 

Tella, MrsMM and Wantabby - not long till test day! Fxd.

Daisy - Hope you've got some cell division going on and getting ready to implant!

Lolalei, Buzzy and Beauty - How are the bumps coming along? Lola - have you had your scan yet?

28329 - Hope your body is preparing for O. What's your plan this cycle?


----------



## Bean66

Daisy - Just checked out your chart. Have you def O'd I'd continue OPKs just incase. You normally get a clear temp shift.


----------



## DaisyQ

I know. I can't believe the temp drop today. WTF??? I don't think I've o'ed, based in today's temp. I have never has this happen. I think I am having an anovulatory cycle.


----------



## Bean66

I don't think it'll be anov. I think you'll try again in a few days. Did you use the progest? This is what sometimes happens to me. Be careful as O can creep up on you, I'd bd EO day until temp rise. 

Hope I didn't curse you by mentioning my fake O's!


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh, and might I add, I can't even bd at this point because dh has been wanking! he thought he was in the clear from my temp rise yesterday, and has since wanked twice! :grr:


----------



## Bean66

Not sure what to say to that! Naughty man! There will still be more left.

There is a chance you just had a flukey low today. It may shoot up tomorrow.


----------



## DaisyQ

I have not started the progesterone yet. I was waiting for at least 2-3 high temps. Thank god. I will bd every other day, but I guess not today since there are probably not so many sperm right now.


----------



## Bean66

Sorry ask but did you ask him or did he tell you. I have no idea about my DH's wanking habits.


----------



## Bean66

Wanking - what a funny word!


----------



## Bean66

DaisyQ said:


> I have not started the progesterone yet. I was waiting for at least 2-3 high temps. Thank god. I will bd every other day, but I guess not today since there are probably not so many sperm right now.

That is a good thing. It may also have given you a false high temp making you think you'd O then you would have been very confused when AF didn't show.

Right wanking ban!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

I asked, and then he told me. I am very aware of my husband's wanking habits (he is the horniest man alive, and if he had his way, we would bd 2-3 times a day). When I am not in my fertile period, it is typical for him to wank 1-2 times a day. So I have to tell him when to stop, and when it's ok to start again. I didn't explicitly give permission yesterday, but he knew my temp went up, so he thought it was ok. Anyway!

I hope it was a flukey temp. I took it 3 times, and the first two were 97.2 something. Third one was 97.5, same as yesterday, but I don't put much stock into that third one. I also couldn't find my thermometer right away and ended up knocking it on the floor, and had to half get out of bed to retrieve it, AND I got up to pee 2 hours before temping, both of which could have/should have made my temp be artificially high. ???

How did you like bridesmaids?


----------



## Bean66

Didn't manage to watch it. Meet friends with their baby in the late afternoon for a drink. Husband was going out so I went back to theirs and we gossiped and ate indian and drank wine. Was really nice. Loved helping bath the baby. Took them 9 months of trying and an ectopic so she understands what I'm going through.

Might watch it tonight though.


----------



## DaisyQ

Aww, that's nice. Sounds like you had a nice day then. 

I think you'll enjoy it tonight.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Hope you're doing well everyone. I'm starting to feel like I dont belong here anymore!
I threw up for the first time today :( I only threw up 3 times with Koal so I hope this ones the same


----------



## Bean66

Sorry you don't feel you belong here anymore. Will be sad to see you go but don't feel you have to stay around.

Hope the sickness doesn't last long.


----------



## Buzzymomma

It's mostly because I feel bad for being pregnant in a TTC thread :( I really want to see all of you get your BFPs though!


----------



## Bean66

Don't feel bad. I can't talk for the other ladies but BFPs and hearing about your bump and scans makes me happy. I know I have it all to look forward to. :hugs:


----------



## Tella

I agree, its nice to have preggo ladies around that has been on the same road. It gives us lots of inspiration. Without it, it will feel like a even more sad journey.

Regarding the wanking :haha: I'm also aware of DH habits especially after the IUI, we aren't allowed to BD till after the BFP/AF, so its all up to him now :rofl:


----------



## 28329

Buzzy, please don't feel bad. We will all be joining you very soon. Carry on sharing your journey with us. Hope the sickness subsides.


----------



## Bean66

Tella said:


> I agree, its nice to have preggo ladies around that has been on the same road. It gives us lots of inspiration. Without it, it will feel like a even more sad journey.
> 
> Regarding the wanking :haha: I'm also aware of DH habits especially after the IUI, we aren't allowed to BD till after the BFP/AF, so its all up to him now :rofl:


Tella - Has the FS recommended 'abstinence'? Is this because they feel it could affect implantation?


----------



## Beauty2

Hello Ladies!!

How are you all today? Just stopping by to say hello :wave: be back later to chat :)


----------



## 28329

Hi beauty. Hope you're well I'm good, apart from being I'll.


----------



## Bean66

Hey Beauty :wave:

So my period seems to have stopped. Also I didn't have any AF cramps. I had spotting on and off for 3 days prior but had flow for less than 24hours. I use a softcup so it's very easy to see how much flow there has been. I would like to that I might be pregnant but I know I'm not due to the tests I took but it is a little weird.

Daisy - didn't watch Bridesmaids. Watched Time travellers Wife because I knew my DH wouldn't want to watch it. Have any of you seen it? Really good though did make me cry.


----------



## 28329

Bean, take a test! A lady on a testing thread got a bfp on what she thought was cd 3. You never know. 

So......R.I.P Whitney Houston.


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> Bean, take a test! A lady on a testing thread got a bfp on what she thought was cd 3. You never know.
> 
> So......R.I.P Whitney Houston.

Very sad about Whitney - been listening to some of her songs today. RIP.

If I hadn't tested 13dpo and got a bfn then I'd be tempted but I'm pretty sure if I was I'd have got at least a faint line then? Also my boobs are no longer sore. How much bleeding to the lady on the testing trend have? Was it recent? DO you have the link to the trend?


----------



## 28329

Look in Mrsmm's march testing thread. Is recent. Think she had medium bleeding for 2 cd's.


----------



## Beauty2

28329 said:


> Hi beauty. Hope you're well I'm good, apart from being I'll.

Oh, I'm sorry you're feeling bad. I missed it...what's wrong?


----------



## DaisyQ

Tella, yes do tell - are you supposed to abstain after the IUI??

Buzzy, don't feel that you need to leave us - we are happy for you and like to hear how you are getting on.

Bean, I have not seen time traveler's wife - glad you liked it though! I think this bleed sounds strange... I would also look at your temp tomorrow and see if it's high or low... It's definitely possible to get a BFP later, like at 15 DPO etc. - some women don't get their BFP until a week after AF is due.


----------



## Beauty2

Bean - I think you should test again. I've heard of women being preggo and testing negative for awhile. You never know. FXD!!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> Look in Mrsmm's march testing thread. Is recent. Think she had medium bleeding for 2 cd's.

FOund it. Thanks but now I'm gonna get my hopes up.

Yeah sorry you are ill. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Thanks ladies, it's nice to feel like I have a "home thread" :haha:

Bean when I first got on this site, I watched a lady not get her first pos until 18 DPO! She was thoroughly confused. There's always hope!

28329 sorry to hear your not feeling well. Our house is plagued with sickness now... Although mine is mostly morning sickness, hubs and koal have decent colds. My poor girl. Hubs is the worst sick man alive. He is the definition of 'man cold' :haha:


----------



## sweetmere

Hey ladies, can anyone shed some light here? My luteal phase is always 15 days long, I know they can vary 1-2 days, but I started my period today, at 12dpo...I would probably have shrugged that off if it wasn't for 1) I chart AND take OPK's and know when I ovulated because they match up, and 2) my temp ALWAYS drops to 97.0-97.3, never fails, before AF, and today it was 97.7 so I definitely was not expecting her. 

I have also been cramping the past few days, but I thought maybe it was early pregnancy cramping, because again, I *never* cramp before my period unless it's 10 minutes before the bleeding starts. This was an odd cycle. I would think maybe a chemical pregnancy except I tested and got a bfn today at 12dpo literally 1 minute before the bleeding started. :/

Anyone have advice/knowledge on this? I am trying to Google it and can't find much...I looked at TCOYF and that's not helping either, if anything it's confusing me even more.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi there sweetmere - I had this happen last cycle. I thought I had started AF, and my temp was still high (see my last chart). I had bright red blood, and a decent amount - it was different that my usual amount of spotting, and it happened on 10, or 11 DPO I think. My LP is usually 12 days, so I start on 13 DPO. This spotting was way earlier, and way heavier, and my temp was up - not like before AF when it usually drops. Anyway, I was convinced it must be implantation bleeding - it was also stop and start. The red bleeding stopped overnight and the next day I had nothing at all until that night when I had a little more. Anyway, I did eventually get full fledged AF, right on time at 13 DPO, so I was just having this start and stop spotting that was different from normal. I did do one test on 12 DPO and it was negative. 

Anyway - this could just be a wonky cycle and you are having some random spotting, OR of course it could be implantation bleeding. Only time will tell unfortunately! Of course if it's implantation bleeding, you may not get a BFP for several days yet. I would just wait and see, and hopefully your temp stays up beyond your 15 day LP, then test again. FX for you.


----------



## sweetmere

Thanks for responding, if it had stayed as spotting I wouldn't have been worried...even though I never spot before my period, atleast I would have an explanation. But it's full-fledged bleeding...and cramps. I also checked my cervix after I stopped bleeding as much so far and it was like a lot of EWCM with red streaky parts. I took my diva cup out and put a pad on so I can kind of monitor what it looks like that way...I'm thinking it's for sure AF, but I don't understand how my luteal phase can vary that much since it's only been 15 days long until now. Also, why didn't my temp drop? It's like my body didn't know it was about to start a new cycle until the very last second...

I mean, I'm googling it and I don't see any info on how this would make sense. I'm one of those people that has to have a reason for everything when I always knew differently. I read Taking Charge of Your Fertility and I've read everything on Fertility Friend and plenty of other websites. Most people have a temperature drop 1-2 days before their period, I always have. The luteal phase is supposed to stay the same give or take 1, *maybe* 2 days every once in a while, but I was due Wednesday/Thursday and today is Sunday... :/


----------



## Bean66

Hi Sweetmere - is it proper flow? Could be IB. Looking at your chart I'd say IB (although it's difficult when no previous charts to compare). If your temp is still high tomorrow I'd test again. Fxd.

AFM - pre O temp this morning so must just be a weird cycle. Maybe she'll return again today.


----------



## Bean66

Sorry posted before saw last 2 posts.

I have seen charts where temps drop after AF starts.

As Dasiy said only time will tell. Have you bd'd recently? This can sometimes cause a bleed.


----------



## Tella

Ivé also spoken to a few ladies that only has a temp drop after AF, so i know its not easy but just be patient and see whats happening.

Bean, Daisy > Yes they told us at the IUI that we were to BD the same night as the IUI and then abstain till after BFP/AF. I have read in previous threads and internet sites that BD can cause contractions which makes it difficult for implantation. I suppose they must have a good reason for it as their sucess rate is very good from the people that has gone there that i know.

AFM > 1 day to go!!!!!!!!!!!! I have decided not to do a HPT and to just do the bloods tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bean66

Fingers crossed Tella!

DH is not going to be happy when I tell him.

Still no witch today. Absolutely nothing in my mooncup. Very random.


----------



## Tella

Bean66 said:


> Fingers crossed Tella!
> 
> DH is not going to be happy when I tell him.
> 
> Still no witch today. Absolutely nothing in my mooncup. Very random.

LOL yeah it was quite funnyt to see DH's face when the nurse said that. But, i must say it just proved to me that he is just as committed to fall pregnant as what i am. So bring on the BFP tomorrow!!!!!!!!!

I must say, my AF has been very light as well. normally 1st day spotting and light flow, second heavy flow and then spot for 2/3 days. Even ask my FS and he said it is fine.


----------



## Bean66

It's more that it's so different. My AF is usually light but not like this. Usually spotting, day light, day medium, day light, spotting. This cycle had spotting, day light then nothing! I think it might start up again though.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi bean, hope your body figures out what it's going to do!

Tella, thanks for the info. No sex for me in the tww now! I don't mind a break, but poor dh. 

Temp spike! :happydance: trying to figure out when I o'ed. Hoping it was Friday, but I did have some watery cm last night, so I'm really not sure. ??? It is what it is I guess. :shrug:


----------



## Bean66

Yay to spike. Presuming the later day is probably safest. I'm not sure. I'd be tempted to say yesterday as you tend to get a pre P dip. But cd 20 or 21 are equally possible.

My guess would be cd20 with a random fall back yesterday.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks bean! I wish there was a head scratching emoticon!


----------



## Bean66

DaisyQ said:


> Thanks bean! I wish there was a head scratching emoticon!

Me too!


----------



## DaisyQ

So I just played around with FF, and I inputted 2 more temps that are high, and it says O was on CD 20, so a fallback rise. PHEW!

Due date, if I conceive will be the day after DH's birthday. The only upside to not getting pregnant this cycle... I don't know if I can handle two scorpios!


----------



## Bean66

Yeah I think cd20 too. Oooooh 2 scorpios. I'm sure you'll manage. What are you?

I always think of up sides too.


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm a Sagittarius! I wouldn't mind having another Sag around.. :winkwink:


----------



## lolalei3

Hi there lovely ladies hope everyone is doing well, just checking in, scan tomorrow I'll be sure to post pics hopefully these will be more baby looking than jellybean! Back later to chat and address you all xx


----------



## Bean66

I'd be happy with a sagittarius too! FxD! I hope you get are due a scorpion but are a week late and have your sag.


----------



## Bean66

lolalei3 said:


> Hi there lovely ladies hope everyone is doing well, just checking in, scan tomorrow I'll be sure to post pics hopefully these will be more baby looking than jellybean! Back later to chat and address you all xx

Yay! Can't wait to see scan pics! Enjoy!


----------



## DaisyQ

Haha! I think I'd have to be 3+ weeks late - I'd be due on November 2!

GL Lolalei! Looking forward to pics.


----------



## Bean66

Not if you O'd 10th Feb - due 16th Nov. According to my pregwheel app anyway,


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh, interesting! FF says November 2nd. I wonder how their formula differs from the pregnancy wheel.


----------



## Bean66

Is it giving you a due date without Xhairs?

Checked another site which says Nov 3rd. FOr 10th Feb O. They must work it out slightly diff........... hold on wait a sec........

Sorry! My bad! I had it on LMC not conception!! Nov 2nd!!! Looks like you'll be having a scorpion!


----------



## DaisyQ

It gave me the due date once I put in dummy temps for tomorrow and Wednesday. 

Uh oh! Potentially two scorpios! I'm in for it!

I think it's safe to take my progesterone at this point, right? There is no way I haven't yet ovulated, considering today's temp.


----------



## Bean66

Yeah it should be fine. There is no harm in waiting until tomorrow though if you're nervous.

I'm 99.9% sure you've O'd though.


----------



## DaisyQ

Me too. Thanks bean! :friends:


----------



## MrsMM24

*BEAN* I hope your cycle is on the way to figuring itself out. Soon!!! FXD!:dust:


*DAISY* 2 Scorpios.... the thought, that is what I am facing as possiblity too, IF I get this BFP!!!:dust:


*AFM...* CD26/11DPO: Stalk my chart!! No tracking temp, just waiting on AF or BFP!! Was testing early today, but lost the nerve!! I am not feeling as hopeful, I have little to no symptoms really, but, you never know.... Trying to keep my focus. *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

FX for you Mrs. MM -- I've already got 1 Taurus (stepdaughter) and 1 Scorpio - talk about stubborn! I need a baby with an easy going sign. :haha: I'll probably wind up with Scorpio or maybe a Capricorn, also stubborn!


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies! I had my doc appointment today. He checked my ovaries and they looked good so I was all clear for another round of clomid, but I decided to get a HSG if I don't get my BFP, af is due Wed... so we'll see what happens.. HSG is scheduled for March 6th.. eek!! :/


----------



## Bean66

FIngers crossed MrsMM and Wantabby! Hope we get some flashing BFP's soon!


----------



## lolalei3

Went for our 13week scan today and it's a... Girl!!!! They said that's 90% accurate but don't go buying pink stuff just yet! Think that's to mainly cover there butts if there wrong but I think those are pretty good odds and considering the scan was done by a specialist. So so happy she is healthy which of course is the main thing! 

Good luck for all you ladies soon to test! Lots of baby dust to you all!!


----------



## MrsMM24

*LOLA* Congrats on Team Pink! 


*DAISY* all stubborn for you, you need an easy going sign! :dust:


*WANTABBY* all sounds good to me, I think and HSG is a good move Hun! However you all should know me by now, ever the hopeful, I hope the BFP you get this weekend means no HSG!!:dust:


*BEAN66* How you holding up Hun?:dust:


*AFM...* CD27/12DPO: Stalk my chart!! No tracking temp, just waiting on AF or BFP!! Well, I did go home and test last night, BFN, but I knew it was early, was just trying to capture the date prior to Valentine's day or Our angel's Ddate. I am now, just waiting. AF is due on Saturday..... Although we had focus, we will not be getting a BFP before our angel's due date, 2.15.12. Now we will try to get our 2012 delivery so March and April are our chances before we need to re-evaluate and plan accordingly. I hope you all enjoy your Valentine's Day no matter what you are doing:dust:


----------



## Beauty2

lolalei3 said:


> Went for our 13week scan today and it's a... Girl!!!! They said that's 90% accurate but don't go buying pink stuff just yet! Think that's to mainly cover there butts if there wrong but I think those are pretty good odds and considering the scan was done by a specialist. So so happy she is healthy which of course is the main thing!
> 
> Good luck for all you ladies soon to test! Lots of baby dust to you all!!

Whoa!! Didn't know they would tell that early. Congratulations!!!!! YAY!!!!:happydance:


----------



## wantabby

Thanks bean! & MsMM! I hope you are right!! I'm at 16 doo today (af due today) I haven't had any real cramping or SS of anything.. I'm just waiting.. if no af & temps stay up I will test Friday. fx'd for you MsMM!!!!

congratulations on the girl Lola!! YAYYY team PINK!!


----------



## Bean66

OK had enough - Can I have a baby now please? 

Oh I wish it was that simple.

How are you lovelies this morning?

Lolalei - Yay to team pink. I always thought I wouldn't want to know but now I'm doubting whether I'll have the will power. Do be careful I do know people who've had 20 weeks scans and they got the sex wrong - even experienced staff. 

Want - Temps still look good. FXD!

MrsMM - I'm alright thanks (see below). Sorry about your BFN. It was early though. Still got everything crossed for you. We seriously need some BFP's coming in.

AFM - Well after 2 days of nothing had a little bit of brown spotting. Must just have been a random cycle. Weirdly if I touch my cervix I get radiating pain to my left ovary which os where I've been getting cramps. I wondering if I have a cyst. Not PCOS but just a cyst. TIme will tell I suppose - have my scan on the 25th. 

How is everyone else this morning?


----------



## Tella

Lolalei > Yay for team :pink: Its great that you can find out so early. What type of scan did you go for? Seeing that we pay for ours im gonna request the same one, I rather find out early than later. Gives more time to prep everything.

MrsMM > I hope you get your BFP this week still!!!!!!!!!

wantabby > FX'd for a BFP!!!!!!!!!!

Bean > That is weird that if you touch your cervix your ovary pains, it must be something like that however I hope it goes away quickly!!!

AFM > MY beta was negative yesterday :cry: so im onto cycle #2 of IUI. I just want my AF to come now so that I can see the doc again and start meds, possibly gonna ask him about injectables instead of Femara so that we can get atleast 2 follicles to grow and mature instead of just one.


----------



## Bean66

So sorry again Tella. Stay positive. You'll get that BFP soon.

Now go and enjoy some wine, soft cheese, sushi and rare steak. :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Tella :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

*TELLA* so sorry Hun:hugs:


*WANTABBY* I am sooo excited for you to retest!l:dust:


*BEAN66* Can't wait till you get the appt on the 25th... FXD!:dust:


*AFM...* CD28/13DPO: Well, I tested today, in honor of our Angel. BFN. I took my temp as well, it is still about 98.64, but.... I am feeling AF symptoms, including the achy bbs. I am not as hopeful but will continue to track symptoms until AF arrives. AF is due on Saturday..... today has started off hard, as I knew it would. I am now working towards a new TTC focus. Sad day for me today, so I apologize if I am not on as much as you all may have gotten accustomed to. I hope you all enjoyed your Valentine's Day!:dust:


----------



## Bean66

Massive hugs to you MrsMM. Sending you love and strength. :hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

MM24 - I'm so sorry to hear of your bfn. Don't give up, doll! It will happen soon. Sending you loads of strength on this sad day!!! :hugs: Your little angel is watching over you. We are here if you need to talk! :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

:Hugs: mrsMM


----------



## DaisyQ

And just to give some hope... statistically the chance of getting knocked up with IUI is much higher the 2nd and 3rd attempt than the first...


----------



## Buzzymomma

Mrsmm huge hugs to you :hugs: you still have some time for a bfp this cycle so I have everything crossed for you!!!! You definitely deserve it. 

Bean that's not good at all! Please mention that to your doctor! I hope your ultrasound gives you some answers. 

Tella I'm so sorry about the negative :hugs: keep that attitude for your next iui!

Sorry if I've missed anyone I'm on my phone!
I've found that if I work too hard at work that night or the next morning I will have the tiniest lightest brown spotting. Only one wipe worth and I wouldn't even notice it if I wasn't looking for it. Just have to remind myself to take it easy!! 
I'm also having cervix issues... TMI warning, but my cervix has been getting so long and hard it feels like theres something inside of me!!! It's so weird!!! :wacko: 
Just 9 more days until ultrasound :)


----------



## wantabby

so sorry MsMM!! 

:witch: got me this evening.. :cry: on to cycle 28... wow, never thought it would take this long..


----------



## Tella

daisy > I've also heard that and it gives me LOADS of hope just knowing that!

Buzzy > Thanks :hugs: Im going to, just want to get started now again.

wantabby > :hugs: sorry she showed up, hope you feel better soon and get started again.

AFM > Yesterday I started looking at suggested supplements that are taken for IVF, I figured if it will help them it will help me. So I came across how important Omega 3 is for you. Does any of you girls take Omega 3, not the 3-6-9 combination just 3? If not, do yourself a favour and read into it, it is like the same as folic acid importance.

https://www.the-fertility-acupuncturist.com/fish-oil-epa-and-dha.html


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi girls! 

:hugs: wantabby

Buzzy, take it easy girlfriend! I also noticed with the spotting after my HSG it got MUCH worse when I was up and about, and especially when I was walking (fast) too and from the train - a 15 minute walk. When I was at home lazing about it would slow down or stop. 

Tella, I do take fish oil (which is mainly omega 3). I also have an Omega 3 supplement, which is derived from fish oil, but that one gives me fish burps! I also take flaxseed oil, which is more omega 3s..


----------



## MrsMM24

*BEAN66* I hope the U/S gives some info. Thanks so much for your kind words yesterday.:flower:


*BEAUTY2* Thanks so much for your kind words yesterday, I know it will happen for me eventually.:flower:


*DAISYQ* Thanks so much for your support yesterday, it was a hard day indeed. Definitely am up on the stats, DW and I can really only do IUI, we are going to be on cycle 30+ soon, our 3 year TTC anny is in April.:dust:


*TELLA* I take Fish Oil and B6. Those have been very helpful.:dust:


*BUZZY* Thanks so much. I definitely needed the kindness yesterday, helped me to re-focus. I am not completely out this cycle, you are right, as AF is due in 2 days. My AF cramps have me couting myself out though.:flower:


*WANTABBY* so very sorry that AF flew in on you... :hugs: you are getting to the long point as well, hang in there Hun, I know it's a hard road, but that happiness is endless!:dust:


*AFM...* CD29/14DPO: After a very hard and difficult day, I am back with a new goal. Our Angel's date has now passed, we conceived in May, so we are hoping now to have a dark pink sticky BFP by May! I am feeling AF symptoms, including the achy bbs but more cramping, AF is due in 2 days, there is still a chance for a late BFP, however, I am doubtful of that today. Just hoping not to have a cycle like the last which was well over 40 days. I am still a little sad, but my dedication is holding me higher than I was yesterday. I am now working towards a new TTC focus. Thank you ladies that said a prayer, had me in your thoughts, and left me kind words:flower::dust:


----------



## Beauty2

Hey!!! Where did everybody go??? I need an update from you ladies!!! :) 

I'm a banana!!!!! YAY!!!! :happydance: 21 weeks!!! YAY!!!! :yipee: 

I hope we all are having a lovely Friday so far :hugs:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Hi beauty! You're over halfway you must be so excited!
I think I'm an olive now :) Ultrasound for me next Friday. Starting to become more real now!


----------



## Beauty2

Buzzy - that's great!!! I hope it all goes well!!!! Are you still spotting off and on? I'm sure everything will be just fine! Good luck and have a great weekend!!!!! :flower:


----------



## DaisyQ

Olives and bananas! Hooray!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Haha olives and bananas together... yuck!!

Beauty I haven't spotted since Tuesday. It seems to only happen when I've worked that day. And like I said, it's sooooo light brown that if I wasn't looking for it, I wouldn't even notice. So, I'm not worried about it anymore. Belly is really starting to go places, though :wacko:


----------



## Tella

Beauty > WOW half way hey, time is flying when you look at you preggy ladies but creeping when you looking at the TTC ladies&#8230;lol

Buzzy > Im so glad you doing good, after Monday I will be counting down the days with you :hugs:

AFM > YAY AF showed this morning :dance: I have a few odd places that are sore this morning and I can only assume it is from the accu, my back has about 4-6 blackish round marks on it from the cupping but I cant wait to go back tomorrow. She will start with additional egg growth stimulation, so im not gonna ask for injectables only gonna go with what the doc suggests. But I think he is gonna up my Femara to 7.5mg but I will have to wait and see on Monday.


Hope you ladies have a relaxing weekend, i know it is hard at times but it is very needed. :kiss: 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## lolalei3

Banana, Olive and a Peach! :haha: 
Finally got the scanpic up, it's my profile pic! 
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## jellybean87

hi can I join your group? 

Dh and I followed the sperm meets egg plan when we were ttc Dd and got pregnant the first month with the plan (3rd month overall) were in cycle 2 this time, but 1st month using the plan.


----------



## 28329

Hi jellybean and welcome. Best of luck to you. 

Ladies, I'm 1dpo. :happydance:


----------



## PBLover2

Hi everyone! Hubby and I have been TTC for just over a year. Had a SA done in November 2011 and found out DH has low motility and morphology. He's on supplements and vitamins to help improve the quality. This is the first month i've temped and done OPK's. Hoping this is our month! Excited to join the group : )


----------



## 28329

Welcome pblover. Hope your bfp isn't far off.


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome to the newbies! How is everyone doing? Bean, where are you? So quiet!


----------



## wantabby

witch has left... I am not planning on doing much planned ttcing this month unfortunately.. :( I am just waiting out this HSG.. (March 6th) I will temp to track my cycle but that's about it.. no softcups or anything.. a little break will be nice though.. then after I get my HSG results we'll hopefully be right back at it! 

Big welcome to the newcomers! best of luck to you!!


----------



## PBLover2

So I have a random question, and im sure I could Google it.....but, if you have blocked tubes, would you still get a +OPK?


----------



## Tella

Welcome newbies :wave:

PBLover > Most definitely, the OPK picks up LH in your urine and that wont be affected by a blocked tube. You will ovulate like normal as well, the egg just can meet witht he sperm.

AFM > Im CD3 today so i have a hectic two weeks ahead.

FS - Today 12:00 20 Feb 2012 - CD3 Scan
Accu - Tuesday 21 Feb 2012 8:00 
Accu - Thursday 23 Feb 2012 8:00 
Accu - Saturday 25 Feb 2012 8:00 
Accu - Monday 27 Feb 2012 8:00 
FS - Tuesday 28 Feb 2012 ?
Accu - Wednesday 29 Feb 2012 8:00 
IUI most probably on the 1st of March
Gonna ask Accu about fertility massage after IUI


----------



## Bean66

Hey Ladies - Sorry MIA. Back now. Dh been getting a little frustrated with my BnB action so just took a step back for a bit. Trying to take a chilled approach this cycle no obsessing. Although I did write a post but can't see it so I mustn't have finished it.

MrsMM - How are you hun?

Daisy  - How's your TWW going? Any symptoms from the progesterone?

28329 - Yay to O. Everything crossed hun. 

Wantabby - I think a chilled approach is good. 

Lolalei - Beautiful scan pic. How have you been feeling? Peachy!

Beauty - Yay you got a banana - it's going so fast.

Buzzy - Yay to Olive! Glad you're feeling better.

Tella - wow you have a buzzy time ahead will be worth it though. 

Welcome Jellybean and PBlover. Good luck to you both.

AFM - nothing much to report. Had been getting occasional spotting on/off but that seems to have stopped. Weirdly looking forward to my US. With friends baby yesterday. Doesn't upset me yet but sooooooo can't wait to have one. Just feels like it's never going to happen. Doing SMEP properly this cycle cd10 today. Just gonna try not to stress and panic. Presuming I O at my usual time cd18-20 that my scan on cd15 should show how the follicle is doing.


----------



## lolalei3

:hi:Welcome Jellybean and PBlover, I hope your ttc journey is a short one!


----------



## Beauty2

Welcome to all the new ladies!!!!!!! You'll love it here! The ladies are so informative. FXD you get your bfp soon!! :dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

Bean! I missed you. I get a lot of grief from dh too for the time I spend on bnb. Looking forward to your scan too!

Tella, wow! That's a lot of accu!

Hello everyone!!

Afm, bfn today. Just don't think this is the cycle. Just want to move onto the next cycle with Clomid and iui. Side effects from progesterone for me are sore boobs and feeling tired, which is how I feel most of the time anyway! anxious to stop the progesterone sooner rather than later to get this cycle over with, but I'll give it to at least 14 or 15 dpo. Not sure I will keep taking it through 16 dpo...


----------



## Buzzymomma

Welcome new ladies!!

Daisy 10 DPO is still pretty early. You've still got lots of time left.

Bean relaxed is a good approach. I got pregnant both these recent times while I was feeling really relaxed... 1st time was too busy being excited for Hawaii and 2nd time just not really caring or thinking about it at all. Relaxed works!

Lola hope you're doing well!


Nothing too exciting happening over here. Just lots of watery CM which I keep thinking is blood so I run to the bathroom expecting the worst and of course, every time, it's just watery CM. :dohh: I feel stupid every time I do it, too. 
Hubs is starting to give baby nicknames... Mostly calling him/her "tiny baby" or "little fetus" so I'm glad it seems he's starting to think that it's going to happen. He's getting attached now.
Ultrasound in 4 days!!


----------



## MrsMM24

*BEAN* hey Hun! I am good, REALLY good! I suppose you haven't been over to the journal, noooo problem, I am happy to add it here too!:dust:


*JELLYBEAN and PBLOVER* welcome! I am not sure you will find a more informative and loving, and helpful group, there are a few however, but I looove it here and as you see, we have been here together through soooo much, welcome!:dust:


*TELLA* thanks for asking, I am juuust fine!


*AFM...* CD33/18DPO: I was suppose to test yesterday, but didn't I waited until I was later... you can read more in my journal.... BFP! Ladies.... :bfp: I am passed happy, but just as far passed scared. I booked an appt with my doc for Thursday since I have had a MC and we are going to move forward from there. I am cautious, very cautious.... I thank you all for your support in each way that it was given, and I know you all know I am going nowhere, I will be here through the testing threads as long as I can. I want to send an extra special thanks to my "Secret Santa" ladies!!! Read more in the journal... Let's go Feb BFPS!!!!


----------



## Bean66

Wow!! MrsMM you've made my day!! So happy for you. Not been on BbB much so not seen journal but I looked at your chart either sat or Sunday and I did wonder!!! Such great news!!! Congratulations!!!

Daisy - still very early. That BFP maybe coming your way too!

Buzzy - glad DH is bonding.


----------



## DaisyQ

MrsMM - OMG, congratulations! So, so excited for you and what wonderful timing to get the good news!!


----------



## Buzzymomma

MRSMM!!!! I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!
You SO deserve that BFP and you got it only a few days after your angels due date! You and DW must be elated!! A million hugs and congratulations to you!!!!


----------



## Beauty2

OMG!!!!!!! Congratulations, MrsMM24!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bfp: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :bfp:


----------



## wantabby

congratulations again MrsMM!!!


----------



## PBLover2

Congratulations MrsMM! That's so exciting!

Im getting a bit anxious! Im going on CD 14 and waiting on a +OPK, thinking I should any day. Cycles are normally 27-28 days. Is it normal to not get a +OPK yet? Im temping, but it doesn't make any sense to me!


----------



## Tella

:wohoo: :happydance: :dance: :cloud9::dance: :happydance: :wohoo:

Congrats mrsMM, I can just imagine how GOOD you are :D

H&H 9 months!!! To you and bean!

:wohoo: :happydance: :dance: :cloud9::dance: :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## Bean66

PBLover2 said:


> Congratulations MrsMM! That's so exciting!
> 
> Im getting a bit anxious! Im going on CD 14 and waiting on a +OPK, thinking I should any day. Cycles are normally 27-28 days. Is it normal to not get a +OPK yet? Im temping, but it doesn't make any sense to me!

Are your OPKs getting any darker? A 14 day LP is average. Yours maybe shorter. Not a problem if it is as long as it's longer than 10days. Some ladies don't get a fade in so it could surprise you.

Make sure you are holding per and limiting fluids for at least 3 hours. Maybe even worth testing twice a day.


----------



## MrsMM24

*PB* hang in there! That OV may sneak up on you, I have OVd in range of CD15-18, keep checking that surge Hun!:dust:


:flower: I want to thank you all for your well wishes, thoughts, prayers, and :dust: that you have given over the last year. It has certainly helped me through, I am nervous as the lines are still rather light, but I am holding on.... Thank you so much for your support ladies, it means so much!:flower:


*AFM...* CD34/19DPO: I tested again this morning, still a BFP, it is still faint, hoping that it gets darker and darker and the results are good on Thursday! Pics in the journal! Let's go Feb BFPs!!!!


----------



## Beauty2

MrsMM24 - are you testing with IC's?


----------



## MrsMM24

*BEAUTY* I did yesterday. With IC, CVS Brand, and CB Digi.... there are pics in my journal. This morning I tested with a FRER... I am gonna stop testing now, and wait till Thursday....


----------



## Beauty2

Hmm, I'm guessing you implanted late. Yeah, let's wait on Thursday to confirm everything. I'm sure everything is fine!! :hugs: Keep us posted (as I know you will :) )! FXD for a H&H 9 months to you and baby!!!! 

Stick bean!! Stick!!!!! 

Lola - can you feel the baby move yet?


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow, I guess you did implant late! Gives me hope for my current cycle (11 DPO and BFN). I was planning on getting a beta on Friday, 14 DPO, and unless it's ambiguous (5-25), I was going to stop the progesterone that night... now I'm wondering if I should keep taking it through 16 DPO. Really don't want to though! Thinking I will skip it next cycle, as my doc doesn't think I need it, and I'm hoping the clomid will give me higher progesterone in general.


----------



## PBLover2

Bean66 said:


> PBLover2 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations MrsMM! That's so exciting!
> 
> Im getting a bit anxious! Im going on CD 14 and waiting on a +OPK, thinking I should any day. Cycles are normally 27-28 days. Is it normal to not get a +OPK yet? Im temping, but it doesn't make any sense to me!
> 
> Are your OPKs getting any darker? A 14 day LP is average. Yours maybe shorter. Not a problem if it is as long as it's longer than 10days. Some ladies don't get a fade in so it could surprise you.
> 
> Make sure you are holding per and limiting fluids for at least 3 hours. Maybe even worth testing twice a day.Click to expand...

The test line has been coming through, but not much. I've been testing once mid morning and then once in the evening. But I didn't get a chance to test this morning. So I shouldn't drink anything for 3 hours before testing? I drink a ton of water constantly.


----------



## Bean66

Yeah you should try and limit fluids and hold pee before testing. Some ladies are fine not but if you have a short surge like me then it's easily missed.


----------



## Bean66

MrsMM - did you get O pains? I'm wondering whether you O'd a little later than your chart suggests? As you still have fertile cm after O day and peak reading.

Either way you got your BFP but may explain why not as dark as you'd expect.

Congrats again hun.


----------



## PBLover2

Bean66 said:


> Yeah you should try and limit fluids and hold pee before testing. Some ladies are fine not but if you have a short surge like me then it's easily missed.

Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## lolalei3

MRSM!!!! :happydance::yipee::headspin::dance: SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!
HAPPY AND HEALTHY 9MO TO YOU!! :wohoo::yipee::hug:


----------



## jellybean87

congratulations MrsMM :)


----------



## MrsMM24

*DAISYQ* I probably did either implant late, or could be that I Ovd different than my chart. I have a pretty long LP so it gives plenty of time to implant. If I were you, I wouldn't count myself out at 11DPO... I didn't:dust:


*PB* definitely test with OPKs in the evening between 12-8 pm. The homrone that is being captured is different than the pregnancy hormone and builds in midday. I tested twice, but in order to do so you have to have quite a few hours in between. I did 635am and 7:30pm.:dust:


*BEAN* you are totally right, I don't think that I totally OVd on the day my chart says. I actually was getting more of the usual symptoms I get with OV, watery CM, bloating... My doc has confirmed in the past that I get a huge surge of hormones during OV and it causes bloating and water retention. I totally had that on CD16 and CD17 (although less than day before.) I also use alot of OV dectecting apps, and FF and OvuView say CD15, Pinkpad and countdown say CD17... who knows.... I'm still happy! :haha: My lines were way darker this morning.... :dust:


*LOLA* Thanks! I'm still shocked.... Nerves have been getting the best of me, but as BEAUTY said, time to stop testing.... 


:flower: Thanks Ladies!:flower:


*AFM...* CD35/20DPO: Lines are MUCH darker! I am officially not testing anymore... well, unless I get this super urge, I have 1 HPT left... :haha: Pics in the journal! Let's go Feb BFPs!!!!


----------



## Bean66

MrsMM24 said:


> *DAISYQ* I probably did either implant late, or could be that I Ovd different than my chart. I have a pretty long LP so it gives plenty of time to implant. If I were you, I wouldn't count myself out at 11DPO... I didn't:dust:
> 
> 
> *PB* definitely test with OPKs in the evening between 12-8 pm. The homrone that is being captured is different than the pregnancy hormone and builds in midday. I tested twice, but in order to do so you have to have quite a few hours in between. I did 635am and 7:30pm.:dust:
> 
> 
> *BEAN* you are totally right, I don't think that I totally OVd on the day my chart says. I actually was getting more of the usual symptoms I get with OV, watery CM, bloating... My doc has confirmed in the past that I get a huge surge of hormones during OV and it causes bloating and water retention. I totally had that on CD16 and CD17 (although less than day before.) I also use alot of OV dectecting apps, and FF and OvuView say CD15, Pinkpad and countdown say CD17... who knows.... I'm still happy! :haha: My lines were way darker this morning.... :dust:
> 
> 
> *LOLA* Thanks! I'm still shocked.... Nerves have been getting the best of me, but as BEAUTY said, time to stop testing....
> 
> 
> :flower: Thanks Ladies!:flower:
> 
> 
> *AFM...* CD35/20DPO: Lines are MUCH darker! I am officially not testing anymore... well, unless I get this super urge, I have 1 HPT left... :haha: Pics in the journal! Let's go Feb BFPs!!!!

I'm still so happy for you!! Glad your lines are darker. :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Hey everyone. How is everyone? Been quiet around here. 

Not much going on with me. Waiting to O. Did an OPK today and had a good second line. NOt positive but stronger than I expected. It may just be the start of my false surge but you never know.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ho. Nothing going on here. Another bfn today. Trying to hold out a smidgin of hope as mrs mm got her bfp late, but not too hopeful about it to be honest. Think I will get a beta on 14 dpo, and if it's negative stop the progesterone.


----------



## Bean66

Hey Daisy - Remember it's very possible you aren't actually 12dpo yet so you are most definitely not out and your chart looks good!


----------



## MrsMM24

*DAISY* I totally agree with BEAN, that chart is looking sooo good, it even looks alot like how my was (had I taken my temps regularly passed 9DPO...):dust:

Keep in mind that blood tests won't be accurate either until your levels are high enough, so if you aren't 12DPO it still would be lower.... Hang in there Hun!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks guys. It's just that my chart always looks good, and bfn, bfn, bfn. And the progesterone in taking will keep temps high. The nurse at my RE's office said to take a hpt or come in for a beta at 16 dpo, which is Sunday, and therefore very inconvenient as my RE's office is ~ 40 minutes away. I feel like getting the beta at 14dpo is equivalent to taking a hpt at 16 dpo, as the blood test will pick up hcg 2-3 days before the hpt. if the beta is ambiguous (less than 25 but more than 5), I would keep taking the progesterone and retest on Monday.


----------



## Bean66

That sounds ok. Just remember you may only be 12dpo on friday. 

Fxd hun!


----------



## Beauty2

MrsMM - Whoop! Whoop!!!! Yea, those are much darker lines!!! YAY!!!!! :yipee: Can't wait for your appt tomorrow!!!! So exciting!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## lolaandy

Hi all been off for a bit still no baby well sad my friend said she was trying few weeks ago and I said bet u fall before me and she did she told me today se was few weeks lucky cow :-( 

Mrs mm massive congrats wishing 3 of u all the best xxx
Big congrats to all the growing fruit too hope ur all keeping well hope I will b joining the fruit basket soon 

Hope all the other girlies are well fingers x for u all xxx


----------



## PBLover2

Finally got my +OPK tonight! DH and I BD'd last night and tonight. Fx'd for this month!!!


----------



## Beauty2

PBLover2 said:


> Finally got my +OPK tonight! DH and I BD'd last night and tonight. Fx'd for this month!!!

YAY!!! Fingers tightly crossed for you, doll!!!! :happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

Temps are dropping, even on progesterone - my chart is very similar to my other charts (see the overlay). Going to try to get a beta tomorrow, but very sure this is not "the cycle." I am OK with that - never had a good feeling about this cycle. Excited to move on to IUI next month. 

Hope everyone else is good!


----------



## MrsMM24

*BEAUTY* Thanks sooo much!!! My appt went well, doc is impressed and the next 4 appt have been set up! I am sooo excited. I know that for my piece of mind after the loss, I will likely be going to some private appts, but so far so good!


*LOLAANDY* Thanks Hun! Don't you dare give up, don't you worry either, you will be following right behind your friend, likely just a couple months apart! I'm routing for you:dust:


*PB* off BnB and onto DH!!! ASAP!!! YAY for +OPK! :dust:


*DAISY* check my chart out... yeah, your temp dropped but still WAY above cover hun! It ain't over!!!:dust:


*AFM...* Doc appt went well, as I thought, I am Pregnant! So far so good, set up for appts starting 2nd week of March, I should be about 7 weeks then. Due date until a dating scan is 10.25.12 which is what I suspected. I am now just cautiously in the TWW to scan.... All seems well, progressing.... I have begun to get a couple more symptoms too. Although early, I am thinking to create a ticker... Still early so I am just hoping for a Sticky Bean!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I would love to join this thread!!! TTC for 2 years and I can feel that its coming soon!!! HSG was done so maybe that will help also :D


----------



## PBLover2

Good luck Beautifullei2! It'll happen, a positive attitude and mindset helps! 

I feel really positive about this month! DH and I are gonna BD tonight too! This is the first month i've tracked my ovulation and im super excited to see the positive tests. This morning my temp went up and I hope it stays there!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thank you PBLover2!!! This month feels promising and my outlook has changes.. Before I used to dread AF but the past 2 months I have stayed postive and left it up to god. I hopeing the less stress with help in TTC. I will be O soon so we will be DTD every other day until my 20th day :) 

Good luck to you!! Hopefully it stays up and SMEP will be in action!!


----------



## PBLover2

Thanks! I stopped stressing about it in January and I feel a lot better about it. Have you guys had any fertility tests done? Since we found out DH has low motility/morphology a huge weight has been lifted off my shoulders.


----------



## Beautifullei2

I also stopped in January and I feel like the fun has been brought back into BD. I did and they said everything was normal and my DH is undergoing his. He has a LSP that ranger from 14per ML - 21per ML. The fertility Dr said its still possible to conceive and to not give up hope.. It just takes 1 strong swimmer so I hope this is our month :D


----------



## PBLover2

Sounds like us. DH is taking a daily multi vitamin, vitamin C and a supplement called ProXeed to help improve the quality. Hope one little strong guy will make it's way!


----------



## Beauty2

MM24 - Great!!!! I'm glad everything is progressing well. Yes, I am just as impressed with you as your doc. It's hard enough getting preggo the regular way. You are amazing!!!!! :hugs: We are now bump buddies and I'm so excited!!!!!!!!! Plan to stalk your journal a lot more than usual :blush: Can't wait for the scan!!! :yipee: 

Welcome, Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

My DH Fertility Dr told him to take plenty of vitamin c so it helps our chances. I'm really hopeful that it happens soon. I'm ready :)


----------



## Tella

MrsMM > So happy to hear everything is going good for you!!!!!!!!!! Hope the TWW to scan goes quickly!


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi ladies, 

I originally started this thread but have now moved on. As it is still so popular I was wondering if one of you wanted to 'take over' and start another one (with same name if you like) so that you can edit the 1st Page with names and successes etc. either way I'm happy but I feel bad you can't update the list! 

Also just to remind all the bfps that we do have a SMEP success thread in bump buddies if you fancy some more baby chat


----------



## MrsMM24

*TELLA* Thank you, I will be at a little more ease when we reach the scan and then the scan after, going into the 2nd trimester will ease us up a little more.


*BEAUTY* Thank you sooo much Hun! Please stalk away, as it seems DW has sooo many symptoms, again! It is amazing. I'm sooo excited to have made it to be bump buddies with you!!! :happydance:


*CERTAIN* It won't be long now till the debut of your little one. Thanks for the thread, I would have jumped on the chance to run the thread, but I too have gotten good news, and as it turns out, we couldn't "semi-SMEP" this cycle, I hope someone else takes over for you, as I have met some wonderful ladies in here!


*AFM...* Not much, just hanging in till we can get the scan in March. DW would like to get a few digis to help me keep piece of mind and watch the weeks increase... I think we are going to get some this evening while DD is at karate. I hope everyone is well and has a wonderful weekend, full of preparing for baby, :sort TWWs, sex: :test: and :bfp:s :dust::dust:


----------



## RainyMama

Hi ladies! May I please join you? We are starting SMEP this cycle. A day late, but maybe that is ok because I ovulate Cd15/16. 
Beautiful- my hubby and I are planning to move to Austin!


----------



## Beautifullei2

RainyMama, 
you will love it here, there are so many things to do :)!!! Our "O" day is 2 days apart... hopefully we will get some good news soon :D


----------



## Buzzymomma

Hi everyone I had my scan today and I had to share!!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v252/xXbLueyXx/4e39461d.jpg


----------



## DaisyQ

Buzzy!!!!! That's fantastic! SO excited for you!


----------



## Tella

:wohoo: :happydance: WOW that is beautiful scan pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats


----------



## Beauty2

Nice scan pic, Buzzy!!

Certain - for some reason i'm pretty comfortable with leaving the thread if u are. I think there is a lot of history, education, and tips in this thread that people can learn from. I kind of don't want to lose any of that. I know i learned a lot by going back and reading the experinces of other ladies before me. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Beauty2

Yay to being a papaya today!!!!! 22 weeks!!! :happydance:


----------



## Beauty2

Welcome Rainy!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Buzzy- congrats and what a beautiful bean!!!

Beauty- thank you. I am preparing to go back and start reading from the beginning. I've only read the first five and last five pages. :)

Beautiful- I think we'll love it too, I was there last year and we are going (my brother and 2 year old niece live there) to visit in April this year. Projected to move January 2013!
I am so excited to ovulate!!!!!

I am having a hard time getting going this cycle on BD-ing, unfortunately. I have had a terrible cold and just do not feel sexy, my mouth is dry and gross from constant mouth breathing. DH is probably scared of my zombie-like appearance. Boohoo. Poor me :)

I will try to focus on resting, although if DH initiates, I will not turn him down. I figure it makes more sense to get rest now and try to feel better so that I will actually be ready to go when I get closer to O day, what do you all think?? I am not likely to ovulate until CD16 and am on CD9 currently, my OPKs are still super negative. Thank you for your input!


----------



## RainyMama

Sorry for double post, just need to subscribe :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Rainy, welcome! I thin you are ok to wait a few days to feel better. Just keep a close eye on those opks! I would try to start smep at cd 12 if you feel up to it. Good luck!

Beauty, I agree...

Afm, temp dipped lower today, another bfn. Supposed to take progesterone one more day and test again. Sorely tempted to stop taking it today. What so you ladies think? Just want to get this cycle over with and move on. What are the chances that I get a bfp tomorrow at 16 dpo???? I think very, very small.


----------



## DaisyQ

Mrs mm. Was just looking at your chart.... :nope: what's going on? You've started bleeding? You are sure it's not just spotting??? Can you go get a beta? :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies. Sorry I disappeared. Taking a back seat from BnB and TTC. No OPKs, no temping. Just checking cm/cp. just waiting for US. They are running very late. On mobile so difficult to catch up on loads of posts. Will be back later.

Beauty - lovely papaya!!

Buzzy - love your scan pic!!!! 

Daisy - sorry about bfn. If your temps have dropped you prib could reduce/stop progesterone. :hugs: Bring on the clomid!!!

Hello newbies! :wave: I'll catch up with you all later.

28329 - miss you. Hope you're ok. :flower:


----------



## Bean66

Scan was fine. She was very lovely. Didn't both w any problems. Ovaries active esp right. Lots of developing follicles but normal for this stage. No dominate follicle yet so few data until I actually O.

Rainy - Rest is best. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## RainyMama

Daisy- it is hard to imagine that with your temp lowering and BFNs that you could be pregnant. HOWEVER, stranger things have happened. You hear stories all the time about how someone didn't get a BFP until 18DPO or so when they totally thought they were out. With my DS I didn't get a positive until 16DPO. Hang in there!

Bean- glad your scan went well. I am admittedly completely ignorant regarding what is good or bad. It indeed sounds promising to me, I can't wait to hear what happens when you have more data!

I did choose rest last night. :) I am thinking of putting the moves on DH tonight though, despite my unappealing appearance. My CM is transitioning, creamy mixed with stretchy. Also, I was surprised to see my OPK turn out as dark as it did this AM. I have limited experience, I can tell this is not positive since it's not as dark as the control line, but it seems to be getting much closer, yes? Yesterday it was about half as dark as it is now. And days prior very light. Thank you again! I know I am a needy newbie.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks rainy and bean. I opted out of progesterone today. 

Rainy, that opk is *almost* positive. I bet you get your true positive within 24 hours. Better get to it!!!


----------



## wantabby

10 days to my HSG! I have been temping to track my ovulation, but that's about it no cm/cp checking (giving my cervix a rest lol!) hope everyone is doing great!!!


----------



## Beauty2

Good Morning, ladies! Just stopping by to see how everyone's morning is going. 

AFM - not feeling so well. Feeling dizzy and weak. Seems to be recurring symptoms for me. I'm going to ask my doctor what she thinks it is next week. Probably just the usual, anemia. 

Anyway, have a great day!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

*DAISY* Thanks for looking at my chart.... I will not know more until Wednesday's results as today's doc didn't result in a scan of any sort. I can go to the emergency room, but, not sure I want to put myself through that stressfulness.... I wait....


I wanted to thank you ladies for your well wishes, please keep them coming... I have been spotting to light flow since Friday evening. I have more in my journal, as I don't want to post these things during hopeful times for everyone, just trying to remain calm until results on Wednesday. Not going to be spending as much BnB time while I relax, I will be sure to update...


----------



## DaisyQ

Really hoping it's just IB or breakthrough bleeding Mrsmm. try to take it easy and rest if you can. Fx for good news on Wednesday. Xxoo


----------



## RainyMama

MrsMM- I have seen your posts around BnB. Best wishes to you and your wife. I have been quietly rooting for you as I have followed your journey.


----------



## PBLover2

Hoping everything is okay MrsMM!
I'm 5 dpo and my temp is staying up, today I've had more CM than usual and my cervix isn't too high. Doesn't feel too soft but not firm either, ive had this sharp pulling pain to the left of my bellybutton. What do you guys think? Good signs?


----------



## Bean66

Hey Ladies - 

So much to catch up on.

Daisy - Sorry about the BFN but happy to see the witch didn't keep you hanging. Fingers crossed for a clomid baby. How's the acupuncture going?

28329 - Where are you hun? Hope everything's ok and you're just taking a backseat from it all.

Tella - How are you hun? What does the FS have planned for this cycle?

MrsMM - I'm sure everything will be fine. Bean is just burying in deep. Everything crossed for you hun and you and your DW, daughter and bean are in my thoughts.

Wantabby - Goo duck with the HSG.

Rainy - Hope your cold has passed and you got down to some BDing. Have you O'd now? Fxd for you.

Beautiful and BPlover -Hope the relaxed approach works for you both. I def think it's the way forward. I think you are both in the TWW? Any good symptoms or are you trying not to SS?

Buzzy - Again lovely scan. How are you feeling?

Hey Beauty - Hope all is good with you. 

AFM - Hoping to O in the next few days. I think I'll get a Positive OPK either later today or tomorrow. GOIng for acupuncture later to stimulate my ovaries!!


----------



## Bean66

SOrry PB some how didn't see your post. Yeah they are good signs. CP is unreliable early on so try not to worry about that. But pulling pain and increased CM is great!! Good luck.


----------



## Tella

Bean > Im doing fine thanks. We have IUI on thursday at 11am and i feel more hopeful about this cycle than before. Had my follicle scan this morning. I have 2 eggs :wohoo: :happydance: one on each side but the right hand one is 26mm :shock: and the left hand one is a bit smaller but he didn&#8217;t measure it but if I had to guess I would say between 18mm-20mm so it will also mature and trigger even if it is a bit later :happydance: Have to do the trigger tonight at 8pm and 40hrs later the IUI on Thursday morning around 11am. Im gonna be PUPO after the IUI and cant wait to confirm the BFP on the 13th of March :thumbup:

I hope you O soon and you catch that eggy and get your BFP soon. Lucky number 7 here we come :thumbup:

MrsMM > Thinking about you!!!!

And GL to all the other ladies! Stay possitive it will come, even though it seems hard. :dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

Greetings all!

Bean, good to hear from you - sending positive vibes for a strong O your way.

Tella - exciting news about the IUI! FX for you!

MrsMM - still thinking about you today, and anxious for an update tomorrow.

AFM - going for CD 3 blood work today and excited. Bringing my clomid with me to work so I can pop one as soon as I get the OK. Acupuncture is going well - I took a week off last week both to save a little $$ and for logistical reasons. Going back again this week, and hoping to get a recommendation for when I should be coming in around my IUI.


----------



## Tella

Daisy > Ur also doing IUI this cycle hey? Hope your follicles grow strong and well!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yes, iui this cycle and so, so hopeful and excited! Good luck for your iui, hope you are growing multiple massive eggs!


----------



## PBLover2

Agh! I have such an annoying head cold that came on about 2 days ago. And i've been having strange dreams since O day. One day I dreamt that I saw my best friend's baby moving and talking in her belly (shes prego, about 10 wks) and last night I had a dream I took multiple pregnancy tests and they all came out positive. I hope these are all good signs... or maybe im just thinking about wanting to be pregnant too much!


----------



## MrsMM24

*Lovely Ladies* I wanted to thank you for your well wishes. Sadly, late last evening, I began to bleed heavier than ever, cramps, clotting, and dehydration. We went in and I was having a confirmed MC. We are scheduled to follow-up on thursday morning, from there, we will begin the steps to see what has gone on the last 2 successful BFPs and all the testing. We are WTTC until we get some more answers as to what we may be able to do. You all have been a tremendous support outside of DW, and I hope that I can continue to post effectively on my testing threads and journal. I am having moments of saddness and don't want to impose so, please bear with me when it takes me a little longer.... Let's go BFPs, we are looking to hear some good news:dust::dust:


----------



## Bean66

Oh MrsMM. I am so so sorry. Sending you love and strength hun. :hugs:


----------



## PBLover2

So sorry MrsMM : (


----------



## Buzzymomma

MrsMM a million hugs to you - I know how heartbroken you are right now. Try to relax and take it one day at a time... Remember how loved you are in your life and on here! You are a big part of many ladies' TTC and pregnancy journeys. I wish you a fast recovery from the MC and you, DW and your daughter a quick emotional recovery so you can move forward and choose the correct next step for your family. You're definitely in my thoughts today!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

MrsMM, how heartbreaking. Thinking of you, your wife and dd. :hugs: I second everything buzzy said.


----------



## Beauty2

MrsMm -Oh honey, i'm so sorry!!!!! :hugs: i can't imagine how you and your lovely family must feel right now. I hope you get some renewed strength that only God can provide!! We are here for you!!!! Lots of :hugs: i hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## RainyMama

I'm having a heck of a time posting to BnB today. Hopefully this will post successfully!
Daisy- I am excited to hear about your blood test results, hoping they give you good news and you can start on the Clomid. IUI is so exciting!
Tella- IUI is sooooo exciting,as I mentioned above. :) I like thinking about how the sperm is being placed exactly where that needs to be
PBLover- I have had a terrible cold, I feel your pain. I have been sick for at least 6 days. I am so ready to be healthy! All of those dreams sure seem like your body is trying to give you a message :)
MrsMM- :( so sorry. I offer support and know that not much can be said at this point to make you feel better.


----------



## Tella

Im so sorry MrsMM, i will pray for strenght for you, DW and DD! Hope you can find the courage to continue and find out whats wrong. And that you will get your forever baby soon. :hugs:


----------



## wantabby

Mrs.MM I'm so sorry!! I'm hoping the doctors get to the bottom of your situation!! best of luck when you decide to ttc again! 

afm. . 6 days to HSG and now my pap smear results came back and I have to have a biopsy on the 16th. They found mild dysplaysia on my cervix... :(


----------



## wantabby

Mrs.MM I'm so sorry!! I'm hoping the doctors get to the bottom of your situation!! best of luck when you decide to ttc again! 

afm. . 6 days to HSG and now my pap smear results came back and I have to have a biopsy on the 16th. They found mild dysplaysia on my cervix... :(


----------



## DaisyQ

Wantabby, that sucks. I've had abnormal paps before too, and 2 culposcopies. Its no fun, but not too bad, a little crampy. Too bad they can't do that, and the HSG at the same time. Xxoo


----------



## PBLover2

Another question for the ladies since this is the first month I've temped..... should there be a dip in temperature after O if implantation occurred? Or does that even matter? My temps continue to rise and have only dipped 4 dpo but I think that's too early for implantation. Still learning how to interpret my chart :)


----------



## DaisyQ

It's normal to have a dip around 4 dpo as there is sometimes another surge of estrogen, which lowers your temp. I highly recommend the book, taking charge of your fertility, by Toni wechsler, as a guide to charting.


----------



## Bean66

PB - I agree with Daisy. Good luck.

Want - that sucks. I'm sure everything will be fine and it's good they found cells early.

MrsMM - :hugs:

28329 - :wave: 

Daisy - how's the clomid? Follicle scan next week? You having IUI? Has your DH had a SA? I know over here they tend to only do IUI if no male factor. But then I've seen loads of ladies in here have IUI because if male factor. Confusing!!

Tella - how are those follicles doing?

ATM - RANT ALERT!!!

So CD21. Loads of EWCM for the last 4 days, more than ever. Was really hopeful but no +OPK or temp rise. I know it's good that I haven't missed O but I think I'll O in the next few days and not have fertile cm. Good job I have cheap OPKs been doing 4 a day for the last 3 days. Keep going to about 50% then fading again. 

Also my oldest friend just had a baby on the 29th. So incredibly happy for her but she's in Melborne so can't see them which makes me sad. Thank god for Skype. We're all hoping the baby will switch her homing mechanism on!

Right sorry for the long post!!

Hope everyone I haven't mentioned is ok and not going crazy in the TWW.


----------



## Tella

Good luck with the confusion around O Bean :hugs:

My follicles is producing progesterone now and helping the fertilized eggy to make its journey down the tube to my uterus :winkwink: IUI was yesterday at 9:15 and all went well, started to O at about 12o'clock, so the spermies was waiting for eggy already which is great!

Sorry to hear about the cervix issue wantabby :hugs:

Good luck to all the other girls hope you catching that eggy! :dust:


----------



## Bean66

Ooh good luck Tella! Sounds promising!


----------



## DaisyQ

GL tella! 

Bean I'm sorry you are having O issues. Ugh. I was going crazy last month because it seemed like it was taking forever. Keep on trucking. Maybe today will be your lucky day?

Afm, yes, very much looking forward to my follie scan next Wednesday, cd11. We will be doing the iui, yes. Hubs did have a SA and everything was good (I don't remember exactly, but I think the count was 79 million, 76%motility and 6% morph). I thought the morph sounded low, but my RE says it's fine (maybe because the other numbers are good?). My understanding is that they try iui here before IVF, when at least one tube is open, and sperm count is good enough - I think the cut off is different depending in the doctor, but usually a sample of at least 10 million post wash is preferred. I have read though of successes with less than 5 million post wash. So in a nut shell, it is used with mild male factor, but if there are really few sperm, they will go straight to IVF and/or suggest donor sperm. That's just my understanding.


----------



## Bean66

Daisy - everything crossed for you!!

AFM - after my minor melt down I eventually got my Smiley!!!!!!! Yay!! :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay!!! I knew it was coming!

And if you need extra EWCM, I'm hearing wonderful things about grapefruit juice. It seems to have an almost immediate effect (1-2 hours later). GL!


----------



## Tella

Daisy > Most clinics prefer to do 3 IUI if there is a unexplained fertility involved. But you only gonna need one!!!! Is grapefruit juice for EWCM or Implantation? Im confused now lol.

Bean > :wohoo: so glad you got your possitive and hope you caught that eggy!!!!!!!!!!


AFM > 4DPO, so i still have 8days to go before my Beta. Loving the fact that the acupuncture makes you so content and relaxed about it all. The only thing is, it feels like me IUI was weeks ago already lol and it has only been 4 days :dohh: Atleast its gonna be a busy week so that should help!


:dust: to all you girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bean66

Hey Tella - grapefruit for cm, pineapple for implantation. Fxd for you!

Daisy - clomid finished? Bet you're pleased! Fxd for your scan Wednesday.

Afm - hope we caught the egg. So ready for my BFP. Managed to get thrush from all the bding. Grrrrrr. Bought the tablet but says not to use when TTC.,sure it'd be fine but will see if my body can re-establish balance itself.

MrsMM - :hugs:

28329 - :wave: how are the wedding plans?


----------



## Beauty2

Morning Ladies!!!

23 weeks but no new fruit....oh well! Still thanking God!! 

Be good today, ladies!!! Good luck to you all!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi guys!

Thanks tella and bean! Yes, all done with the Clomid, thank god. Hoping my mood improves. 

Beauty, you are really coming along!


----------



## Beautifullei2

since timeing is not working every month me & DH go wednesday to start the process of IUI... I am totally lost and don't know what to expect.. Any advice or what to expect would be greatly appreciated.. Im super nervous =/


----------



## wantabby

I had my HSG today, right side is completely open n the left spasmed so no dye went in, the doc said that he thinks it's fine because the right one spilled so freely.. So I guess that's good news?! How are all you ladies?


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi guys!

Wantabby, glad your HSG went OK and it's certainly good news that at least 1 tube is certainly open. Sounds like the doc is confident the other is too and that's great!

Hi Beautifullei - how did your appoitnment go? I can help with what to expect, as my first IUI is tomorrow - I can fill you in then. 

So, I just got back from the doctor, and my first scan. I have 2 follicles, one on each side, measuring 22mm and 25mm. We triggered today, and my IUI is tomorrow. So excited!


----------



## Beautifullei2

DaisyQ said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Wantabby, glad your HSG went OK and it's certainly good news that at least 1 tube is certainly open. Sounds like the doc is confident the other is too and that's great!
> 
> Hi Beautifullei - how did your appoitnment go? I can help with what to expect, as my first IUI is tomorrow - I can fill you in then.
> 
> So, I just got back from the doctor, and my first scan. I have 2 follicles, one on each side, measuring 22mm and 25mm. We triggered today, and my IUI is tomorrow. So excited!

Its not until 230 this afternoon & the anticipation is driving me crazy.. Im hoping its not going to cost a lot cause Im not sure what my insurance will cover.. .. *Please * keep me posted on your IUI :D & GOOD LUCK tomorrow hun :baby:


----------



## Tella

Daisy > yay that's great! GL for tomorrow!!!

Beautifullei > I currently in my tww after my second IUI after trying SMEP for about 4 months. You don't have to be nervous! The procedure is painless and feels just like a papsmear! GL, hope you get all ur answers u need to put ur mind at rest! Go look in the assisted conception side for the forum for theards there on IUI, its very helpful!

Hope eveyone is doing well!


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. I'm back! 

First off MrsMM I'm so so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Daisy good luck tomorrow, can't wait for your bfp.

Bean, good luck hope to see your bfp soon.

Buzzy, beautiful scan pic, congrats.

Welcome to the new ladies and sorry to the ladies I missed out.
 
Afm, cd2 today. Didn't get my bfp. I will this cycle though.


----------



## DaisyQ

28329, we missed you! Love your PMA, girl! Yeah!


----------



## 28329

I had to sell my iphone so was using a mobile that I could not get online with. But don't worry, I'm here to stay. I missed everyone too.


----------



## 28329

Oops, I accidently unsubscribed.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Thanks 28329 :) Glad to see you back

wantabby I'm glad your HSG went well, hoping it helps boost your chances!

Daisy sounds like you have some lovely follicles waiting for you, I hope this does it for you!

Tella I hope this IUI works for you! Also, that picture of you in your avatar is gorgeous! You both look so happy :)

MrsMM you haven't been around but I hope your healing is going well... Lots of love to you.


----------



## Bean66

Yay 28329's back!! Sorry about the witch hun. Love the PMA - you will get your BFP this cycle!!

Daisy - Great news about the lovely follicles. Good luck tomorrow.

Wantabby - Yep one tube is better than no tubes!! You'll get that BFP soon i'm sure!

Hey Buzzy - How are things?

Tella - Love your new photo. So weird seeing what people actually look like. You looked beautiful.

MrsMM - How are you doing hun? :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Tella, I agree - gorgeous! Pretty pretty princess! :flower:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Things are good over here... I can feel the placenta taking over and I am beyond grateful! I have been a crazy woman! I feel sorry for Hubs. Glad I'm going to feel normal soon. 
Belly is seriously going places. It's crazy. 

Thanks for asking :D


----------



## Tella

28329 > Welcome back! Hows all the pets doing?

Buzzymomma > Thank you so much, it was an amazing day and we are just as happy today :cloud9: I also pray that this is it, but somehow the feeling of peace and content makes me believe it is.

And look at you, you are almost out of the first trimester :wohoo: Im so happy to see you are doing well.

Bean > Thanks you :hugs: I like putting a face behind the person and you right sometimes what you expect is completely differnent :haha:

Daisy > Thanks, you guys are so precious. Don&#8217;t know how I got along without you guys for so long.

AFM > 7DPO still no symptoms really. Seems like my bean must be using all the progesterone from the supplements hence no side effects from it :winkwink:


----------



## 28329

Hi tella. Pets are great thank you. The monitor lizzard died, we miss him so much. We have a new corn snake and my df got me a stunning bearded dragon for my birthday. I have to agree with the other ladies, you are so pretty. Lovely avi picture.


----------



## Tella

Thanks :blush:

Sorry to hear about the Rock lizzard :cry: but :happydance: for the new family members. I love bearded dragons and want to buy one but DH doesnt want to give in.


----------



## 28329

I've wanted one for years and I'm so happy to finally have one. She's so pretty. Your oh should give in, they're so placid and easy to look after.


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> Hi tella. Pets are great thank you. The monitor lizzard died, we miss him so much. We have a new corn snake and my df got me a stunning bearded dragon for my birthday. I have to agree with the other ladies, you are so pretty. Lovely avi picture.

So sorry about the monitor lizard. :hugs: Love bearded dragons. What's his/her name?

Tella - Fingers crossed for you.

AFM - nothing to report. Trying to ignore the TWW.


----------



## sweetmere

Last month I *tried* to try the SPMEP but it didn't work due to lots of positive OPK's and me thinking I ovulated, so I quit babydancing, then more +OPK's...etc.

I did it this month, and it didn't work. *sigh*


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all. 

28329, Sorry about your lizard!

Officially in the 2WW, according to my doctor (although I feel weird considering myself in the 2WW until I confirm O with temps). I had my IUI today. I think it went OK - it was totally painless. I asked how the sample was, and the doctor said the count was good, but didn't say more. I feel like he gives me the least amount of info possible. Typical man! Dh's first and only SA had lowish morph (6%), so I'm a little concerned. I may call there later to see if the nurse can tell me more. I had also assumed he would be doing another sono to see if my follies had ruptured, but he didn't grr:). Dying to know if I've ovulated yet or not. 

I've been having "pains" - kind of like sharp little twinges in my ovaries since last night. It started around 8pm last night on the left side, and I felt it again at 5am this morning. Now I'm having it more on the right side. It comes and goes. I've never had ovulation pain before so I don't know if this is what it feels like. I was wondering if these pains meant I had ovulated already (at least from the left side), and was hoping that temping would tell me if I've ovulated yet, but my temps are wacky: 97.08 (normal pre O temp) at 6 am, and 97.5 (normal post O temp) at 7 am, which is my normal time. Usually my temps don't vary too much, so such a huge fluctuation in one hour is really strange. Wonder if I popped on egg last night or early this morning, and the other is rupturing now? 

Finally, they only let me lie down for 5 minutes after. I did feel some stuff come out about ten minutes later, which worries me... 

As for the timing of the IUI, I had been stressing about it being too soon (24 hours after trigger). I'm hoping that because my follies were so big/mature, perhaps (maybe??) the trigger would work faster than if they were smaller? No idea if that's actually true, but it's what I'm telling myself. That plus the fact that we can still BD tonight, plus the fact that the washed sperm should live at least 24 hours - I think I'm good. I do hope to see a big time temp rise tomorrow though. Feeling guardedly hopeful...


----------



## 28329

Thanks bean. My beardie is called splode. She's so beautiful. I put pink sand in her tank, looks very pretty.

Good luck daisy. Hope this is it for you.


----------



## wantabby

hey ladies!! hope you are all well!! I am waiting/hoping to ovulate. I'm not on clomid this month, so I'm just keeping fx'd I will ovulate. I'm temping and we are back bd'ing.. I was sore yesterday after my HSG, but I'm back to normal today with ewcm!! woo!! so I'm hoping to ovulate with my cervix/tubes freshly opened.. :) The clomid has had my cm dried up so I'm happy too see some ewcm. 

gl Daisy n tella!! fx'd for your IUI's!!!


----------



## Bean66

Good luck Daisy - I'm sure those swimmers will catch the egg! They been helped past one obstacle which would normally kills loads of them so there are plenty! It's best to have the swimmers there before the egg so I think the timing is perfect and they should live for 48 maybe upto 72 hours. Everything crossed Hun.

28329 - that's a great name. Lovely the pink sand idea.

Wantabby - good luck!


----------



## DaisyQ

Wantabby, :yipee: for EWCM! And thank you. 

Thanks bean. :flower:

A little frustrated. So as it turns out, I do not think I've O'ed yet. My temp is still low. And I TOLD them that I normally ovulate ~ 48 hours after my natural surge, but did they listen? No. 

So I called, and I'm going in for another ultrasound to check to see if I still have mature follicles still intact. I will insist on another iui today, if that's the case. It's not their "protocol" to do back to back iuis, and I had to argue with the nurse about it, but I want to make sure I am giving myself the best possible chance. I am miserable on these meds, no coffee, booze, etc., going on 9 months now. !!!! Let's get this party started already. I'm afraid my doctor and the nurses hate me, but I feel like I have to advocate for myself and insist I be treated as an individual.


----------



## Beauty2

Hello Ladies!!! 

I hope everyone is doing well. Today makes 24 weeks for me...I'm finally 6 months!!! YAY!!!! :happydance: :cloud9: We are over half way done! I was just thinking this morning "OMG, I'm having another baby"!!! LOL!!! It still doesn't feel real yet. :wacko: Yea, I know, seems weird since I'm 6 months but it just seems like I'm just getting fatter. :rofl: 
It'll sink in soon. 

I hope all of you ladies are doing well and good luck this cycle. I'll catch up with you girls later. Today my daughter and I are going to hang out and have fun to celebrate our birthday. :cake: We were both born on March 10th so, we always take a day to spend together. Then she has a birthday party tomorrow. Wish me luck!! 

Have wonderful day!!! :flower:


----------



## lolalei3

:wave: Hi everyone! I've been stalking so am updated on all the goss!

Welcome to all the Newbies, your going to love it here, great bunch of ladies!

Bean hope the tww is treating you well, looks like you have bases covered! If you still have thrush a great natural remedy is taking a daily Probiotic drink like Yakult (not sure if it's the same brand where u are) works wonders!! trust me I get thrush ALL the time and this works great!

28329 Love hearing about all your critters makes me wish I still had my reptiles, i used to love that pink sand! 

Beauty wow our fruits are really growing now! your belly must be big by now, mines getting there too! when did you start feeling kicks?

Tella good luck for your successful iui hon! not long till you find out!

Daisy don't listen to those doctors if you feel something they are doing is not right, it's your body! who cares if they think your being pushy!

Buzzy so glad everything is going smoothly this time hon, I just knew you had your sticky bean there!

Wantabby good luck hon, bd bd bd sounds like O is coming!

MrsM hope your doing ok, we're here for you when your ready :hugs:

afm week 16 and belly is getting bigger every day! people are actually noticing now! Still haven't felt movement but i'm sure it's not far off!


----------



## Tella

wannabby > Hope you O soon and that you catch that eggy!

Bean > Washed sperm only live for 12-24hrs in you unfortunately that is why the timing of the IUI is so crutial.

Daisy > Like is said on the other thread, demand on a 2nd one if the follicles are still in tact. However I hope the progesterone has just not been able to create a temp increase.

Beauty > A friend just had a beautiful little girl after an IUI as well on Tuesday and she just got home after the c-section and she said it still feel strange having a baby at home with her. So I think all the first time things is strange and exciting at the same time. 

WOW that is such a special birthday girl you got a few years back :winkwink: Have fun!!! :cake:

Lolalei > Thanks, only 4 more sleeps :happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Tella and LolaLei - I am so afraid of being pushy, but hey, I'm a New Yorker (sort of), aren't I entitled to be?? :haha:

So as I've posted elsewhere - I DID indeed ovulate (phew!!). I went in for an ultrasound and the doctor said i definitely ovulated, so I can rest easy now. It's very confusing that my temp didn't rise, but I read elsewhere that it can take 2 days for your temp to rise after O, so I guess that's why... :shrug: I am going to take a break from charting I think, as it's not helpful now that I'm being monitored. I'm going to miss it, kind of!

Happy birthday to you and your daughter Beauty!

Hope you feel some kicks soon Lola!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Lolalei - yeah I'm taking a probiotic. All I'm using at the mon. Used a little yogurt the other day and the both combined seems to have helped loads.

Tella - I didn't know that. Dies that include once 'inseted' I've always read that our tubes provide a nourishing environment and as long as they managed to beat our other defences and get there then they can rest and revive for a day or two. I had always wondered why IUI was the day after trigger when everything I read said bding the day before + OPK was best. I suppose that explains it.

Daisy - I replied in other trend but I'm sure you IUI wasn't bad timing. Best early than late. There is nearly zero chance if sperm arrives after O. You're still in with a great chance! Everything crossed Hun!

Beauty - hope you both have a wonderful birthday!!


----------



## prolifer

Wanted to wish you all the best of luck, I am trying to get to day 10 before I begin, and BD every 48 hours until day 20, then we wait.


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. I'm on cd 7 today. I'll ovulate anywhere between saturday and tuesday. I'm getting my opk's tomorrow. Will start peeing on them on thursday. I'm putting charting on hold for a while. I did that last cycle, and done no ss. It felt so good. Smep started last night, but seeing as it was cd 6 it was more for fun and to empty out his swimmers with zimerframes! Ha ha.


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies!! Well I have my crosshairs!! Woo!! According to FF I'm 3DPO.. I will continue temping to make sure it is legit! :haha: Hopefully I have my bases covered with BD'ing. I will try my best not to SS. I have my biopsy Friday 7DPO, I will prob test that morning (I know it's early, but if I'm preg I don't think I will let him do the procediure. 

Anyhoo.. 

How are you Daisy & Tella any SS??

Bean how are you? 

Glad to hear you have gotten a jump start 28329!! GL this month!


----------



## DaisyQ

Wantabby, I'm 3 DPO too! Yay! TWW buddies. Trying not to symptom spot myself. I will say that I had a bunch of noticible uterine twinges yesterday (only 2DPO) - but I'm not reading anything into it. Way too early.


----------



## wantabby

Hopefully it's a good sign Daisy!! :thumbup: I haven't really felt any different, I had a few shooting pains yesterday, but I have felt them before so I am not looking into it very much (too early).

I am not sure how accurate my temping is since the time change.. Since we lost an hour I'm wondering if my temp would be higher at my "normal" time, an hour after I wake up.. My temps are always lower when I wake up earlier than normal???


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies.

Fingers crossed for you all in TWW. 

28329 - always good to clear the swimmers out. 

I'm 10dpo today. No spotting yet. Hopefully it doesn't start today. No symptoms accept occasionally achy bbs but they're not sore like normal yet. Only have a very cheap blue dye test and a digi so managed not to test yet.


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies.

Fingers crossed for you all in TWW. 

28329 - always good to clear the swimmers out. 

I'm 10dpo today. No spotting yet. Hopefully it doesn't start today. No symptoms accept occasionally achy bbs but they're not sore like normal yet. Only have a very cheap blue dye test and a digi so managed not to test yet.


----------



## Bean66

BnB's not behaving.

So did my cheapie blue but bfn. Not sure of sensitivity though and I'm only 10dpo so not gonna get down about it just yet.


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies.

Fingers crossed for you all in TWW. 

28329 - always good to clear the swimmers out. 

I'm 10dpo today. No spotting yet. Hopefully it doesn't start today. No symptoms accept occasionally achy bbs but they're not sore like normal yet. Only have a very cheap blue dye test and a digi so managed not to test yet.


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies.

Fingers crossed for you all in TWW. 

28329 - always good to clear the swimmers out. 

I'm 10dpo today. No spotting yet. Hopefully it doesn't start today. No symptoms accept occasionally achy bbs but they're not sore like normal yet. Only have a very cheap blue dye test and a digi so managed not to test yet.


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies.

Fingers crossed for you all in TWW. 

28329 - always good to clear the swimmers out. 

I'm 10dpo today. No spotting yet. Hopefully it doesn't start today. No symptoms accept occasionally achy bbs but they're not sore like normal yet. Only have a very cheap blue dye test and a digi so managed not to test yet.


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. Just stopping by. Will catch up tomorrow. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Beauty2

Hi Ladies!!!

Thanks to all the birthday wishes!!! We had a blast over the weekend!!! Monday was my 5yr anniversary at my job so, my coworkers and I celebrated that today. It was a sweet! :cloud9: 

Lola - I started really feeling kicks around 16 weeks like I did with DD. I thought I felt kicks around 11 weeks until I got the real thing. :) I hope your baby is doing well in there!!! 

How are the rest of you ladies? I need to catch up with everyone soon. 

MrsMM - I hope you are doing well in your recovering and looking to come back to us soon! We miss you!!! :hugs: I hope you and your family are healing nicely. :hugs: We are here if you want to talk.


----------



## Bean66

Haha just seen I posted 4 times!! BnB is going crazy at the moment. Sorry!

Hey beauty - You got a lemon!

WARNING RANT ALERT!!

So no AF yet so I should be happy right? No. Had enough. Just want my BFP already. Pee'd off, frustrasted and angry. Patient (or receptionist) messed up her appointment time so I'm having to work longer and instead of being calm like normal I want to shout at either my patient or the receptionist for messing up. I'm not normally like this. Then I remembered I was like this last cycle a day or two before AF so now I'm convinced the witch is going to get me and I'm even more pee'd off. Stupid hormones.

Why does TCC have to be so bloody hard. Sorry I did warn you all. ARRRGGHHHHHH!


----------



## Bean66

Sorry my posted really did mess up yesterday.


----------



## 28329

Aww bean. I'm sorry you feel that way. I'm feeling the same myself. It's not easy. That bfp is coming.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Hun. Hope the BFP surprised me. For the first time I feel jealous seeing other ladies BFP who get pregnant on the first few cycles. Love seein ladies who get BFP after 7 cycles as it gives me hope. Don't want to be jealous though. 

Patient here at last.


----------



## 28329

I'm happy for every lady that gets their bfp but I also find myself jealous. I know its not their fault it's taking longer for us but what we are feeling is natural. We just need to grasp on to hope. Our bfp's are coning and the outcome will be worth the wait and heartache. Once we're preggo we'll then feel a little guilt because of the ladies still trying!


----------



## Beauty2

Bean66 said:


> Haha just seen I posted 4 times!! BnB is going crazy at the moment. Sorry!
> 
> Hey beauty - You got a lemon!
> 
> WARNING RANT ALERT!!
> 
> So no AF yet so I should be happy right? No. Had enough. Just want my BFP already. Pee'd off, frustrasted and angry. Patient (or receptionist) messed up her appointment time so I'm having to work longer and instead of being calm like normal I want to shout at either my patient or the receptionist for messing up. I'm not normally like this. Then I remembered I was like this last cycle a day or two before AF so now I'm convinced the witch is going to get me and I'm even more pee'd off. Stupid hormones.
> 
> Why does TCC have to be so bloody hard. Sorry I did warn you all. ARRRGGHHHHHH!

It's actually a papaya. I'm well past the lemon stage. Baby weighs over a pound now!! :happydance:


----------



## Beauty2

28329 said:


> I'm happy for every lady that gets their bfp but I also find myself jealous. I know its not their fault it's taking longer for us but what we are feeling is natural. We just need to grasp on to hope. Our bfp's are coning and the outcome will be worth the wait and heartache. Once we're preggo we'll then feel a little guilt because of the ladies still trying!

This is true! Once you get a bfp you do feel guilty....I feel everytime I come on here! Although, I do know that in due time every lovely lady will have their opportunity to be a wonderful mother. All in God's time, though! I'm praying and hoping you ladies get your bfp VERY soon!!! 

So sorry you are having a hard time with this, 28329 and Bean!!! Hang in there!!! Fingers tightly crossed for you both!! :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

:hugs: Bean. Hope you are feeling some better now. I know - it's so hard. :flower:


----------



## Bean66

Thanks ladies.

Beauty - I knew you'd been a lemon already, as I wrote it I thought 'that can't be right' but didn't go and check. Don't feel guilty. You guys getting BFP's and growing belly's keeps me going. I know I'll get there, I just can't imagine it ever happening. 

Daisy and 28329 - :hugs: I know our BFP's aren't far away. All this is pale into insignificance. We'll be on cloud9 soon.

Feeling a bit better. I think it's just my hormones. On a positive I don't have pre-AF sore bbs but I have started my usual browny CM.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## 28329

Bean, 11dpo and no af symtoms? :happydance: that's great! I sure hope that you have some good news for us soon. You, me, daisy, beauty and all the other fabulously wonderful ladies will all be bump buddies soon. Glad you're feeling better. Hormones are a bitch.


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> Bean, 11dpo and no af symtoms? :happydance: that's great! I sure hope that you have some good news for us soon. You, me, daisy, beauty and all the other fabulously wonderful ladies will all be bump buddies soon. Glad you're feeling better. Hormones are a bitch.

We I suppose no AF symptoms maybe an exaggeration, got the spotting and the grumpy/emtional bit but not the sore bbs I usually get and no cramping. Time will tell. Didn't get chance to buy a hpt today so can't test tomorrow morning.


----------



## moose31

tried SMEP for the first time this cycle!!!!! cant wait to see if it worked :) TTC 11 months ....if nothing else its been fun:sex:


----------



## 28329

Good luck moose. Hope you get your bfp. What dpo are you today?


Bean, I only done one hpt last cycle and that was only because it was my birthday. Waiting to see if af turned up was easier on me. I'll now only test if I'm late by 2 or more days.


----------



## Bean66

Good luck Moose.

Part of me likes to know I'm out then I can start getting over it a bit before the evil witch turns up. Used to seeing a solitary line now. My temp was up this morning, hoping its not giving me false hope. I've developing/got a cold soni think this might be why and I slept really badly. Hence I'm on here at 6.15am.

Happy SMEPing!!!


----------



## Bean66

Bust! The witch got me! :cry:


----------



## 28329

Oh no bean. I'm so sorry. :hugs: If I could I'd send a bottle of homemade wine your way.


----------



## Tella

So sorry Bean!!!!!! I was getting excited here :cry:

Fx'd she is easy on you and your bfp will follow soon!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Ugh, bean. I'm sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

It's turned back into spotting, pretty heavy but not flow. With this mornings temp I keep thinking maybe implantation but I think it's just I don't want to except another bust. I've got a cold so that would explain my temp.


----------



## DaisyQ

Are u running a low grade fever? If your non bbt temp is normal, I hope you are rught about IB!


----------



## Bean66

DaisyQ said:


> Are u running a low grade fever? If your non bbt temp is normal, I hope you are rught about IB!


Not really and my temp very rarely reaches that high but this is how I started last cycle on/off then on. Not gonna get my hopes up. Haven't had chance to buy any tests so will test saturday am if witch doesn't show fully.


----------



## 28329

Huge clump of ewcm. Cd 10 today. Should ovulate on cd 14. May do an opk later cos I'm feeling slightly crampy. I'm fertile ladies!! :happydance:


----------



## moose31

Positive OPK yesterday for me so BD yesterday today and tomarrow... fingers crossed


----------



## 28329

Yay to positive opk. Hope you catch that eggy.


----------



## DaisyQ

yay! ovulation is such an exciting time! :sex: away ladies!

Bean, wish I could pat you on the hand and bring you some scones or something. xxoo. I HATE this friggin' 2WW and then wait for AF. Show up or not, witch! Don't keep a girl hanging!


----------



## moose31

LOL I just texted my husband to come home from work to BD NOW!!!! I am having cramps ? ovulation related .....


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh I wish I could BD like that! I wish that every time I saw EWCM I could just BD on demand. Oh well. Between my work, and hubs work, and my step kids - it's always at night, kind of late.


----------



## moose31

I work 3 12h shifts a week it just happend that I have 4 days off in a row right around my positive opks:) its a sign !!! LOL we've been ttc 1 year this is first cycle using opks/SMEP !!!! my DH likes this plan ( although doesnt know what the heck the OPks are so I dont even tell him the results)


----------



## DaisyQ

Awesome! Are you a nurse by any chance?


----------



## 28329

Once my dd is sleeping I'll have a bath then my df will shave my legs, I know he'll be in the mood and we'll probably get at it on the living room floor. Ha ha.


----------



## DaisyQ

Awesome! Love it.


----------



## moose31

DaisyQ said:


> Awesome! Are you a nurse by any chance?

I am!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

:winkwink: Knew it (shift work). I'm an RD.


----------



## moose31

LOL I was telling one of my coworkers I can't wait to get pregnant and tell the unit manager so I dont have to take assignments with aggressive/combative patients or give chemo, or patients with shingles, or meningitis ect :happydance: we a lways joke the that the preggos get the easy assignments :) CANT WAIT TO BE THAT PREGGO!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Ha! That's awesome. I'm actually a little worried because I see every type of patient (PNA, flu, C diff, TB...)... !!! I don't actually have to touch them, but it still makes me nervous!


----------



## Tella

Bean, either your LP has sorted itself our properly or you are preggers. Look at this mornings temp!!! Fx'd girl!!!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bean66

Morning ladies. How is everyone today?  Well no AF proper yet, temp is up but I think this is from my cold. Haven't got a test but tried an OPK which I think should be positive by now if I was preggers. I might by a test later and test tomorrow am if the witch hasn't flown in. Any of you temped with a cold? I haven't got a fever but my body is working overtime to fight the virus so I'm guessing this would raise my BBT, I'm also sleeping badly as I can't breath very well.

Hope you are doing well and looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## Bean66

Tella said:


> Bean, either your LP has sorted itself our properly or you are preggers. Look at this mornings temp!!! Fx'd girl!!!!!!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


Crossed posted. I think it's this damn cold giving me high temps unfortunately. Chart looks go though doesn't it. 

How are you doing? Are you still happy with your IUI/injectables decision?


----------



## Bean66

But yes my LP has sorted itself out which is great. I just wish I didn't have to wait so damn long to O.


----------



## Bean66

Shit shit shit shit shit!


----------



## Bean66

So looked at OPK again and was pretty dark so decided to do my digital...........


----------



## Bean66

Pregnant 1-2. Can't believe it. Now running late for work but too damn excited!


----------



## 28329

Yay bean. Soooo happy for you. Here comes your flashies. You deserve them. Congratsm :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:


----------



## Tella

:happydance: :dance: :cloud9::bfp::cloud9: :dance: :happydance:

I actually forgot to tell you that a cold is a good sign of lowered immune to help wiht implantation!!!!!!!!!!!

And i would like to say, I told you sooooo :D :D :D

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am sooooo happy for you!!!!!!!!!!! H&H 9 months!!!!

:happydance: :dance: :cloud9::bfp::cloud9: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## Bean66

Thanks ladies. Still very nervous. Esp as haven't seen lines yet.

Also bbs are starting to ache but guessing this is normal not nec a sign of AF.

I know you ladies won't be far behind. :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Should I buy superdrug or FRER?


----------



## Tella

I FRER should show it definitely if a digital has shown it!!!!!!! 

How you gonna tell hubby?


----------



## Bean66

It told him. I called him but he didn't answer. When he called back I was freaking our so could barely speak. I just said we've bloody done it. He was like no way. Had a pupil with him so couldn't say much.

He's so happy. I told him I thought we were out.


----------



## Tella

Ah shame, im so happy for you, this thread needed it and it proves SMEP works :thumbup: - thats if you ovulated not like me :lol:


----------



## 28329

Bean, superdrug or frer would be fine. Superdrug are more sensitive so you'll see a better line. Or save your money, pull the digi apart and you'll see lines :)


----------



## Bean66

Thanks ladies. When should I go to the doctors? I can go later or is that too early?


----------



## 28329

You can go when you feel ready. They may wanna confirm it and give you some pregnancy notes to start filling out. First midwife appointment is at around 8 weeks.


----------



## Tella

Not sure how it works there, but my FS told me to make an appointment 2 weeks after my +Beta or + hpt, so i would say go have your Beta done and then call and see what they say!


----------



## DaisyQ

Bean, I am over the moon, THRILLED for you! I want bfps for the ladies on this thread SO bad. :cloud9:


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Daisy.

Well did a FRER after 3 hours pee hold and barely a line. I really don't think FRER are as sensitive as they used to be. There is a definite line but it's super faint.

Will post pic's in a sec.


----------



## Beauty2

Hi Ladies!!!

I hope you all are doing well on this beautiful Friday (well at least it is in Chicago) :thumbup: !! 

Today I'm *25 weeks*!! YAY!!! And a new fruit/veggie...eggplant!!! :happydance: 

Time is flying and I need to get my butt into gear! Haven't purchased anything except for a breast pump and my brother actually bought that for my birthday. Ugh, so much to do! Okay, first order of business is to move...no room for the baby. We're planning to move at the end of May. I know, that's cutting is close since I'm due at the end of June. Wish me luck!!! Next order of business (well...same time order of business) is to purchase baby 'stuff'. What all do I need again???? Been so long I forgot...LOL!! I'm kidding. 

Well catch up with you lovely ladies in a sec.


----------



## Bean66

Here you go.
 



Attached Files:







BFP 16:03.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Beauty2

Bean66 said:


> Thanks Daisy.
> 
> Well did a FRER after 3 hours pee hold and barely a line. I really don't think FRER are as sensitive as they used to be. There is a definite line but it's super faint.
> 
> Will post pic's in a sec.

Ooh...ooh, let's see a pics!!!! FX!!! How exciting!!!!


----------



## Beauty2

Bean - we posted at the same time! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! :bfp: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!

I'm soooo happy for you!!!!! :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: Happy and Healthy wonderful 9 months to you and baby!!!! 

Stick little bean....stick for us!!!!! YAY!!!!!!! :ninja:


----------



## Beauty2

Bean - by the way, I'm over here cheesing at work :mrgreen: as if I just found out I'm pregnant!!! I'm so happy for you!!!! Can't say it enough!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Beauty. The paleness of my FRER make me nervous but I'm only 13dpo and the digi say's it clearly. My pee wasn't as dilute for FRER. Can't really believe it.

Weather in London isn't so good today. Yesterday was lovely though. Just heading into Spring.

Moving sounds chaotic but it will be worth it. Can't believe you're 25weeks already. I can't wait until I'm 12 weeks.


----------



## DaisyQ

Bean, go with the digi. Bet your urine wasn't as concentrated second time around. Ahhh! Test with frer tomorrow with fmu.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Daisy I will. There is a definite line on the FRER I was use surprised at the faintness. FRER are meant to be 12mIU and Digi's 25mIU. 

Will use a FRER in the morning. 

Boobs are starting to ache hopefully pregnancy bbs not pre AF. Spotting has stopped.


----------



## Beauty2

Bean66 said:


> Thanks Beauty. The paleness of my FRER make me nervous but I'm only 13dpo and the digi say's it clearly. My pee wasn't as dilute for FRER. Can't really believe it.
> 
> Weather in London isn't so good today. Yesterday was lovely though. Just heading into Spring.
> 
> Moving sounds chaotic but it will be worth it. Can't believe you're 25weeks already. I can't wait until I'm 12 weeks.

Bean - don't worry. I think the digi is the most important. I've never heard of a false pos on that. Also, if you remember, on my IC's I got REALLY faint lines on 10dpo and 11dpo. By chance I took a digi on 11dpo, not thinking it would be pos and it said "Pregnant" so, trust the digi!!!! Might have a bad FRER or just not sensitive enough. 

FX your lovely little bean sticks properly!!! I'm soo happy!!! YAY!!! :cloud9:


----------



## moose31

YAY Bean!!! congrats!!:flower:


----------



## 28329

Bean, forget the frer, the digi says it beautifully. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Congrats *BEAN*!!! I got chills just reading back on your posts!!


----------



## 28329

I have some more new pets ladies! Will have to start charging people to walk into our place!!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks ladies.

28329 - what pets do you have? Pic's please. You really are starting a zoo!


----------



## 28329

He he, I would put pics up but phone won't let me and laptop has bust. I bought a red sided skink, I called him skank, yesterday and 2 tiny 6 week old old bearded dragons. They're called george and katy, after their owners.


----------



## Bean66

That's brilliant. The skink looks like it can grow quite big. Where on earth do you keep them all?

How are the wedding plans going btw?


----------



## 28329

Skank will grow to about 12 inches. My dragons potentially get 22 inches. We have 2 new snakes too as well as 10 turtles. We keep most in plastic tubs on top of the tanks to get the heat. Running out of room though. Lol. Wedding plans not coming along at all. We're having finance worries so it's not feasible yet.


----------



## Bean66

I can understand the finance side. Remember it can be done on a budget. Friends understand. They don't mind a paying bar and are just happy to share the day with you.

We managed to find a bar which didn't charge us for use (just a minimum spend).

So dilema. I want to tell my mum for mother's day but she is staying with my bro and SIL. NOt sure I am ready for them to know, although they need to know soon as we're staying with them over easter. They are prepared for it to happen but I think it'll still be hard esp so close to their failed IVF. So do I tell my mum and expect to keep it secret, tell her and let her tell them or wait to tell her?


----------



## 28329

Gosh, I wouldn't know any kinda advice to give you there. I have a mother who hasn't a maternal bone in her body and hasn't had for 14 years so I'm unable to try to advise. It's obvious about the inevitability of everyone knowing and although they just went through a failed ivf I'm sure they'll be elated for you.


----------



## DaisyQ

Gosh bean, no idea. I am an only child and don't know how I'd be able to keep it from my mom. Just do what you think is right, I guess! Secrets are never good though either - would your bro and SIL be annoyed that you are tiptoing around them and keeping secrets? A friend on another thread, her sister just got pregnant with her third, and while that is difficult enough for her, they are tiptoing around her which makes her even more mad.


----------



## wantabby

BEAN!!!! AHHHHH!!!! BFP BFP BFP!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm so thrilled for you!!!!! congratulations!! any S&S to share??

I had my colpo biopsy done today *ouch*. I will know results the 28th, I asked if the procedure would effect an early pregnancy (if I happened to be preg) and he assured me that it wouldn't harm anything. Now I am just back to waiting for witch/bfp.. My boobs are starting to get some soreness and I have had some bloating/pains in my pelvic area.. oh the joys of the tww!


----------



## Buzzymomma

BEAN!!!!!!!
I am SOOOOOO happy for you!!! Ahhh how exciting!!

Now the rest of you need to get your BFPs!


----------



## 28329

We're working on it buzzy. Now with all these preggo ladies here there has to be extra baby dust!! :)


----------



## lolalei3

:happydance::yipee::headspin::dance:OMG!!! BEAN!!!! HUGE CONGRATS HON!!! I just knew it would happen for you!!!:bfp::yipee::wohoo:

My advice is to tell your mum, brother and SIL as I know from experience telling just your mum she will NOT be able to keep it secret!!!!


----------



## 28329

I just got my positive opk!! Cd 12 is a day early but I'm not complaining. Will feel ovulation any day now. The tww is so close.


----------



## Bean66

Hello Ladies.

Thanks Wantabby! Sorry you colpo was ouch!! 

Thanks Buzzy - How are you hun?

28329 - Sending you lots of dust. I just know you'll have you BFP soon! Great news about OPK, just keep bding ALL weekend!

Lolalei - Thank you!!! Can't believe you have a onion!

So thanks for the advice ladies. I had to tell my mum, I couldn't not. DH also wanted to tell his mum as a mothers day surprise. I strategically called when I thought I could catch her away from everyone and thankfully I did. She is super excited. Apparently they (Bro/SIL) had asked her already how things were going. They said it will actually be a relief when I am as it'll take the pressure of them (to provide grand child). Neither of us had thought of it as pressure on them, just hadn't thought of it in that way. Anyway, mum said maybe best if they are not there when they find out so they can go through whatever emotions they need to in private. I know they are going to be supper happy for us but at the same time it'll be hard. As I'm only 4 weeks today we are going to wait a week and tell them then. We are staying with them for easter so have to tell them soon anyway.

Other than all that I'm doing good. Nervous whenever I go to the toilet. My FRER was darker this morning but still quite light for 14dpo but then maybe I O'd a day later than I thought and also there is such massive variation. For now I'm just going to enjoy this time.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Ahh Bean that's awesome hon. I'm glad your mom is excited, how could she not be? 
If you're concerned about your lines go to the dr and ask for some bloods. Just be positive and try to enjoy before all the stupid symptoms set in :D

28329 you better be bding like crazy girl! We need you in our club!!

Daisy are you almost to testing? We need you in our club too!


As for me, 13 weeks today!! 2nd trimester!!!! I'm so freaking happy about it. Symptoms easing off, I'm
Starting to feel good again! Starting to get round ligament pain though, not a fan but I kinda like it because I know it means baby is growing. I'm considering getting a Doppler so I can check out how s/he is doing.


----------



## 28329

Gonna get in some bedtime bding in later. Think df's friend won't enjoy being in the next room though. Sorry tmi but quiet bding doesn't exist in our household!! He he.


----------



## DaisyQ

Awesome! Go for it girl!

Doing ok buzzy, thanks for checking on me. Test date is this coming Friday. Going to try to hold out. 

Bean! Still so excited for you. Mom's advice sounds sage. Glad your frer is getting darker.


----------



## Bean66

Arrrrggghhhh starting to get a bad feeling. No symptoms today and worried about how faint my FRER is. I suppose tomorrow will tell me more. So nervous!


----------



## DaisyQ

Love your ticker! Don't stress. Won't help. Give it a few more days. Will you be getting betas drawn?


----------



## Bean66

Going to go to GP on Monday. Doctors over here don't do betas often. Will prob just make me worry more if levels are low. I'll try and stay calm and let nature takes its course.

Thanks.


----------



## Tella

Bean > Im praying for you that bean is fine and that you will have a H&H9 monhts ahead of you!!!!!!!


----------



## Bean66

Not looking good ladies. Tests lighter today. Very disappointed. Haven't told DH yet. 98% sure it'll be a chemical.


----------



## 28329

Did you drink a lot before bed or pee during the night bean? Could be many reasons for lighter tests. Try not to worry.


----------



## Bean66

Yeah I'm sure. It's barely positive. 

We'll get there just hope this doesn't drag on too long. Was nice while it lasted! Now want to get on and make a new year baby!


----------



## 28329

Please don't doubt this pregnancy bean. Worry will do you no good.


----------



## DaisyQ

:hugs: bean. Hope it was a flukey bad test.


----------



## Buzzymomma

I'm hoping for a bad batch of tests. If it was a chemical I don't think the digi would have been pos! Keep your hopes up!


----------



## Bean66

Test was negative tho morning. Possibly a tiny line if I squint but definitely not a viable pregnancy. Fun whilst it lasted and I look forward to my sticky bean.

Back later to chat.


----------



## Tella

Bean66 said:


> Test was negative tho morning. Possibly a tiny line if I squint but definitely not a viable pregnancy. Fun whilst it lasted and I look forward to my sticky bean.
> 
> Back later to chat.

:hugs::nope::hugs::nope::hugs::nope::hugs::nope::hugs:


----------



## samanthax

hey may I join you ladies? 

Im samantha,:hugs: 

I have done the sperm meet egg plan this time.. not to sure if it worked though.. My chart does look promising.. 

But im not to sure.. don't wanna get my hopes up? x


----------



## 28329

Oh no bean, I'm so sorry. I'm so hoping you've found a bad batch of tests. I wish I could give you a hug.


----------



## Beauty2

Bean - I hope you are so wrong! :hugs: keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Ladies. I know I'm not wrong. Just want the witch to hurry up and arrive. Feel quite teary today but I'm ok. That might just be my hormones.

Welcome Samantha - Good luck!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Ack bean I'm sorry honey... Fingers crossed its wrong!!


----------



## DaisyQ

:hugs: bean.


----------



## wantabby

Bean, I'm so sorry! I do hope you are wrong and it will be ok! :hugs: 

afm. . just waiting.. I've had a lot of gunk discharge from biopsy so I have no idea what my cm/cp is doing (I won't check) no SS..


----------



## samanthax

fingerscross ^^ x


----------



## 28329

Hi samantha, so sorry I didn't welcome you earlier. This thread is full of lovely ladies who have a lot of info. Fingers crossed you get your bfp soon. May I ask the reason behind the white circles on your chart? Did you take your temp at wrong time or check sleep deprived?


----------



## samanthax

abit of both.. I have college at the diffrent times.. xx


----------



## 28329

There is a site that csan convert your temps for you. Give me a second n I'll get you the link. Unchecking sleep deprived and the converted temps will give you a good idea of your chart.


----------



## samanthax

May I change it or shall I leave it? x


----------



## 28329

That's up to you hun. I no longer temp but when I did I never charted it until it was adjusted but I have ocd and like everything just right! My phone won't let me copy a link but you'll find the adjuster via google. The site is called when my baby.


----------



## samanthax

so its okay to change it? i got told it messes it up? x


----------



## 28329

Yes, it's ok to change it. That'll take away the white circles and maybe make it look even more pretty than it does now :) how long have you been ttc?


----------



## samanthax

this is my 2nd cycle x


----------



## 28329

I hope it's lucky number 2 for you!!


----------



## Beauty2

Welcome Samantha!!!! Good luck this cycle!!!!


----------



## 28329

Hi beauty. I can't believe you have an eggplant! I bet you have a beautiful bump.


----------



## Bean66

Morning ladies.

When I'm temping properly I adjust temps if I need to. I set an alarm for the same time everyday so I can take it at an accurate time. I just doesn't work if I wake up too early. 

How is everyone today?

I'm expecting the witch. Temp back down to pre O levels. Hoping she's kind to me. I'm considering taking baby aspirin. Thoughts ladies?


----------



## samanthax

what is baby asprin? x


----------



## Bean66

Just low dose aspirin


----------



## samanthax

ahh okay 

sorry lol

how are you? x


----------



## Bean66

I'm ok thanks. I think. Just want to get on with another cycle. I O late in my cycle so have ages to wait. It's my 3 year wedding anniversary today. Going for a nice meal tonight which I'm looking forward to. I just hope that if the witch does arrive today that it's not too painful.

How are you? Your chart looks good. FXD!


----------



## samanthax

Im okay very tired.. sleep deprived :( x


----------



## 28329

bean, I'm so sorry you're going through this. Hope the witch holds off until your meal is over at least! Happy anniversary.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks 28329.

You officially in the TTW?


----------



## 28329

I sure am. 2dpo :happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm sorry bean - this really sucks. I think low dose aspirin can't hurt, considering the two chemicals. :-( I would start it after AF leaves. 

I know your progesterone levels were normal, but from what I've read, serum progesterone levels aren't always reliable because it's emitted in "pulses." I know it's not normal protocol to supplement progesterone in the UK, but I wonder if your doc would Rx it if you asked? It can't hurt anything. And from what I've read, the earlier you start taking it the better (right after you confirm O with 3 high temps). If you wait until a BFP, it may be too late. 

These are just my thoughts. :hugs:

Likely it's nothing related to progesterone or clotting, but a chromosomal abnormality - that's what it usually is. :hugs: But I guess these measures can't hurt?


----------



## Tella

Bean > i agree 100% with Daisy, my FS said it can only help and im also back on the asprin as of yesterday to help wiht the endometrium. Just use the progesterone cream after you have confirmed o untill a neg HPT on CD13 and if BFN then stop. Atleast you know ur levels are taken care of and wont cause another.


----------



## Beauty2

Hello Ladies!

Bean - I'm so sorry to hear that. :sad1: I'm hoping the witch is very kind to you and you can move on to the next cycle. :hugs: 

28329 - How are you, lady? I hope you caught that eggy!!! FXD!!!! 

AFM - I'm sick :sad1: my daughter recently had/has diarrhea and vomitting and lucky me, I caught it! I've been sick for the past two days. Been trying to drink lots of fluids and eat crackers. The good news is that baby is moving around like normal. If things progress I shall be calling my doc. 

I hope you all are having a great Tuesday! It's suppose to be 85 degrees here in Chicago (U.S.) today....in the middle of March!!! It's unbelievable!!! I'm starting to think that this is bad, though, because this means the summer will be brutal! Oh well, I'll Thank God for this blessing!! 

Chat later! :thumbup:


----------



## 28329

Oh no beauty. Hope you feel better soon. :hugs: 
I'm great thanks for asking. Feel really laid back with this cycle. Not too positive that we've cracked it but, hell, the "trying" was fun!!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Bean I'm sorry again :( I agree with daisy and Tella, look into the progesterone cream. Or maybe vitex, it helps regulate progesterone. Best of luck to you :hugs:

28329 hooray for tww! 

Beauty I'm sorry you're sick I hope you get better soon. Just curious but Are you a hockey fan by any chance?

Daisy and Tella how are you two doing?

Afm, I got the courage to weigh myself today and... No gain at all! I'm still pre-pregnancy weight! I'm soooo pleased with myself. I gained ~50 lbs with Koal and so didn't want to do that again. 

Hope everyone's spirits are up!


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies. Thanks for all the :hugs: and support. AF got me this afternoon. Had bad cramping but that's eased now. Thankfully a quiet work day.

I don't think progesterone is a problem. One because my blood results were good and secondly because tests were negative a few days before AF started. I think with ladies who start bleeding whilst they are still getting BFPs may have progesterone issues though. Might use the natural cream though.

Buzzy - I've been in vitex for nearly 4 months. I do think that and B complex are why my LP increased and why my progesterone is good. 

Gonna do a little more research before I start baby aspirin. 

I can't decided whether to take EPO. I took it last cycle and had loads of EWCM but O'd late. Maybe completely unrelated? I worry that Oing late means my uterine lining is less receptive?

Beauty - hope you feel better soon.

Buzzy - yay to 2nd trimester! :happydance:

28329 - Fxd Hun! Glad you had fun!

Tella - how are you?

Daisy - fingers crossed! 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## samanthax

FX ladies! 

Got my negative today :( x


----------



## 28329

Samantha, don't be too down. Implantation can happen as late as 12dpo so it's still vvery early. Good luck.


----------



## Beauty2

Hey Buzzy!

How are you doing? I hope your preggo is going well!! :hugs: Sorry, not a hockey fan. I like football, basketball, and soccer (well I like to play). How about you?


----------



## Beauty2

Samantha - don't be down! I can't see your chart at work but if AF hasn't arrived yet you are still in the game. I've heard of someone getting negatives days after their missed period then, 2 days later bfp! FXD, hun!!!


----------



## samanthax

thank you girlies! 

What is the best test out there? x


----------



## 28329

Superdrug are the best. They're pink dye and ultra sensitive.


----------



## samanthax

whhat the ?regnancy four day one? x


----------



## 28329

That's the one! They're the most sensitive test on the market.


----------



## samanthax

really whats the senstivity? x


----------



## 28329

They're 10miu.


----------



## samanthax

i thought 25 was? x


----------



## 28329

No, they're 10. Cheapy ones are 25 as are cb digital.


----------



## samanthax

i thought I thought it was 50..was the best one


----------



## DaisyQ

The most sensitive tests are the ones that pick up hcg at the lowest levels. A test that is sensitive for hcg at 10 miu is more sensitive than a test that doesn't give a positive until 25 miu.


----------



## samanthax

ahh oops.. xx


----------



## 28329

I knew nothing when I staryed trying, thought every test was the same. In 8 months the internet has taught me a lot!


----------



## samanthax

Haha yeah! i thought the bigger number the better tbh x


----------



## Bean66

Yeah I second superdrug if you want a sensitive test. 10mIU, FRER are 12mIU but actually think they be even less sensitive. Digi's are 25 I think, the one with conception indicator is anyway.


----------



## 28329

What's better is to see your line get darker, that means your numbers are doubling. When the digi picks up a pregnancy your levels at the doctors are seen as pregnant. Anything, to them, under 25miu is negative.


----------



## 28329

Although in theory the highest number of sensitivity that's picking up a line is fantastic!!


----------



## samanthax

yeah thats what i thought.. girls may you check my chart? x


----------



## 28329

Your chart looks great. If your temps continue to climb you're in with a good chance.


----------



## samanthax

thanks, it is the same as yesturday hehe x


----------



## Bean66

Samantha - Chart looks good!

28329 - How are you hun? Are you SS this cycle or trying to forget the TWW? How are the pets?

Wantabby - How are you? Your chart is looking good. Any SS?

Daisy - You're chart is looking good too! You waiting until Friday to test?

Tella - you doing injectables this cycle? How's it going?

Lolalei - :wave:

Beauty - Hope you are feeling better.

Buzzy - :wave:

I want to see some bump pictures off you all.

MrsMM - How are you hun? Been a while. Hope you're doing ok. :hugs:


----------



## lolalei3

First Kick today!!! was driving along singing in the car to the music up, it was a Nirvana song so think she's a grunge baby!:haha:

Beauty I'll do a bump pic if you will!:haha:


----------



## 28329

Aww first kicks are amazing! Congrats. 
Bean, I'm trying not to ss. Makes my 2 and 1/2 week wait easier. Pets are great. The mouse died yesterday, suffered with tumours so we put her in the freezer to fall asleep. Df wanted to hit her head on the side but I wouldn't let him.


----------



## Bean66

lolalei3 said:


> First Kick today!!! was driving along singing in the car to the music up, it was a Nirvana song so think she's a grunge baby!:haha:
> 
> Beauty I'll do a bump pic if you will!:haha:

Wow that's so exciting. God I'm jealous! Makes me smile though not sad!



28329 said:


> Bean, I'm trying not to ss. Makes my 2 and 1/2 week wait easier. Pets are great. The mouse died yesterday, suffered with tumours so we put her in the freezer to fall asleep. Df wanted to hit her head on the side but I wouldn't let him.

Curse your T1/2WW! Sorry about the mouse. Freezer def sounds more humane that hitting it over the head!


----------



## 28329

Exactly what I said to him! Think his way would have left him feeling more of a man but I got my way. Poor little thing was so weak. Made me cry. Looking into getting a baby bosc monitor. DF wants to call it bish bash as in bish bash bosh. Bloody thing would be a bosc monitor wouldn't it?


----------



## Bean66

Just googled them and OMG they get massive!! Love the name though. You're so going to have to open a reptile zoo!


----------



## 28329

We had a big one but he died of liver problems. They're so sweet.


----------



## samanthax

girls! guess what i wiped and i had one red spot! :D xx


----------



## 28329

Ooo, sounds promising. What dpo are you?


----------



## samanthax

10, i also got the superdrug test x


----------



## 28329

Try not to test until about 13/14 dpo. If that red spot was ib it'll take about 3/4 days to show up on the test.


----------



## samanthax

yeah im going to do it on saturday x


----------



## 28329

Bring on saturday! :)


----------



## Buzzymomma

Hey bean here's a bump pic for you... I'm always happy to oblige I love sharing my bump!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v252/xXbLueyXx/dfd54629.jpg


----------



## 28329

Aww buzzy, what a lovely, cute little bump! You're so lucky.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks buzzy. It's a lovely bump!

Good luck Samantha.


----------



## samanthax

Buzzy - CUTE.com <3 

thank-you if you want too you can check my chart :D

Im worrying about my membership.. nearly running out.. x


----------



## DaisyQ

Awwww..... Buzzy! Cute!

Btw, bfn for me this morning. Caved and tested 2 days early. I was gutted, as you brits say, this morning, but feel ok now. I know there's still a chance I get a bfp in 2 day, but I doubt it. Refocusing now on cycle 9.


----------



## wantabby

Hey Bean, I hope you are doing well!! and Hello to everyone else!
I'm having a confusing tww because of my biopsy. The doc put me on flagyl to prevent any infection and it has me nauseated and making my stomach upset, and major fatigue!! (I think it is the medicine anyway ) I also had some spotting Mon and Tues (10-11 DPO) but it was 4 days after my biopsy so idk if it was from the procedure or IB??? I am just waiting it out and temping. boobs are starting to get sore.. I go the 28th next Wed to get my results from the biopsy and have a scan for the clomid, Hopefully I'll have a bfp by then though..


----------



## Bean66

Daisy - :hugs: I'll stay positive for you.

Samantha - you don't really need membership. I had it for a while but have let it lapse.

Wantabby - oh confusing. Hopefully it's a BFP!! Are you testing or waiting it out?


----------



## Tella

wantabby > FX'd for a BFP!!!!!!!!

Bean > Good to see you feeling ok! :hugs:

Buzzy > Cute bump!!!!!!! Cant wait to join. P.S i have a similiar top :lol:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Thanks everyone :)

Daisy sorry about your negative :( dont count yourself out yet though. You doing iui again next cycle? If there is a next cycle ;)

Samantha you don't need the membership on FF. it can make things more convenient but it's certainly still usable without :)

Wantabby those symptoms sound promising. I took flagyll for a yeast infection last year (embarrassing!!) but never caused those symptoms for me! Your symptoms sound a lot like mine when I was pregnant this time. Especially the sore boobs. I still have sore boobies :( best of luck to you!!

Tella I hope you can join soon!! I have two tops like this and they were the best all throughout my pregnancy with #1 and they shrunk right back to their original size afterwards! 

Beauty I ask about hockey because our hockey teams are bitter rivals!! Haha! I hate the Blackhawks!  (obviously I am a fan lol)

Hope everyone else I missed is doing well :hugs:


----------



## wantabby

Thanks Buzzy!!! beautiful bump by the way!!! 

I am just waiting it out bean, I'm 13 dpo today. AF usually shows 16-17 DPO.. If I make it to 18 DPO I will test. I am blaming my "ss" on my meds, my last day on them is tomm.. earlier when I was eating my lunch I got super nauseated and my face flushed so red, my mother in law asked me if I was ok, because it was so noticeable?!?! I don't know what is going on?!??


----------



## DaisyQ

OMG wantabby, I have been feeling so HOT. I thought for sure I was prego, but nope - BFN. I guess it's from the clomid??? My temp during the day is ~ 99, super unusal for me.

Yes, Buzzy, IUI again next cycle. :shrug: Feeling so like... "blah" about all this TTC stuff right now.


----------



## Bean66

Stay positive ladies. I want to see some BFPs!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Daisy that's how I felt this last time... Didn't even care to put much effort or worry in! Hopefully it will pass or feeling like that will relax you enough to get that bfp :)


----------



## 28329

Sorry I disapeared yesterday ladies, I'm sooo ill. I'm layed up with the flu, can barely stand up I'm so weak. Once I'm better I'll be back.


----------



## Bean66

Sorry you're I'll. Get well soon.:hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Feel better soon Katy.

AFM - I'm cutting and pasting from my journal (sorry, too sad to retype) - 

:bfn: accompanied by a huge temp drop. I'm not charting anymore during my LP. It's too easy to get hopes up based on the chart. 

It's hard for me understand what's wrong. 8 months of trying, lots and lots of unprotected sex, timed perfectly, and now one cycle with 2 plump eggs and 137 million swimmers transported RIGHT there, how does this not work for everybody, every time???

I'm just feeling fed up and hopeless right now. :cry: To top it all off, hubs thinks it's an ok time to get in my case about stupid household shit like how many water glasses are floating around the house. I'm like, "really??? I'm not pregnant. Do you think I care about petty bs like that?". :grr:


----------



## Bean66

Oh daisy I'm sorry. :hugs: It's so hard to understand isn't it. We're 8th cycle 2, timed well on 5. I think some ladies put up strong defended again the swimmers and a less receptive uterus's. It took my friend months. Even with good timing our chances are still only 15-20%. We'll get there just been a little unlucky.

I never dreamt it'd take this long. I'm a bit low today. I know that at least sperm is meeting egg but I was so close. This time last week I was on cloud nine. It sucks!

Stay positive daisy. What's the doc said? :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Bean. I haven't called the doc's office yet. I'm waiting until I feel confident I won't burst into tears when I announce my BFN to the nurse. :wacko: 

The original plan is to do another IUI just like this one - but I"m going to ask for back to back this time, as I feel this last one was too early.

Then onto injectables.

I am going to ask though if I might benefit from injectables this cycle.. Just getting REALLY impatient.

I'm sorry you are feeling so low. This really does SUCK.


----------



## Beauty2

Good Morning, Ladies!!! Happy Friday!!!

*Lola * Maybe Ill take a bump pic this weekend. Feeling like a fatty so dont hold your breath on that :rofl: but I might! 

*Daisy * Im sorry, you got a bfn. If AF isnt here, dont count yourself out yet, doll! FXD!!! 

*28329 * Im sorry youre feeling sick. Maybe I passed my sickness on to yousorry, I meant to pass babydust instead :wink: I hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

*Buzzy * Nope, not into hockey. I do like football (American) and basketball. If you like those, then we can talk, lol. Glad to see youre doing well. Cute little bump you have :wink: 

*Samantha * whats going on with you today? Good luck testing on Saturday!! FXD!!! :thumbup: 

*Bean * Chin up, doll!! You will get there soon enough. Im praying for you all!!! Keep trying!!! 

*Wantbby * those symptoms sound promising! I hope this is your bfp!!! FXD!!!

*Tella * I missed your update but FX for you, hun!! :thumbup: 

*MM24 * How are you? We miss you!! Come by and chat with us! Have you decided to continue your journey or are you taking a break? 

*AFM * Im now *26 weeks* with no new fruit/veggie!! YAY!!! Getting closer! Baby kicks a lot now!! He still kicks more at the bottom so its a little uncomfortable. Cant wait to meet the little guy. Still need to get prepared for his arrival but we have to find a new place first. Anyhoo, talk soon, ladies!! 

Sorry to anyone I've missed. FXD for you ladies!!!! Have a wonderful weekend!!!


----------



## Buzzymomma

28329 I hope you get better soon!!

Daisy and Bean I'm sorry you're both feeling down about ttc :( i wish I could give you both big hugs!


----------



## samanthax

11dpo (yesturday) ;] x


----------



## 28329

Yay. Congrats samantha.


----------



## Beauty2

YAY!!!! Samantha!!!! Congratulations!!!! :bfp: 
:wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: 

Happy and Healthy 9 months to you and baby!!!!! YAY!!!!!!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Hooray! Congrats Samantha!


----------



## samanthax

Thank you girls! I just hope this bean sticks! x


----------



## wantabby

witch got me!


----------



## 28329

Oh no. She's so evil. I'm sorry.


----------



## samanthax

Sorry to here! 

keelan made me panic! i took at test this morning to see if its darker... and my otherhalf said it was negative i checked again and i see a line few! x


----------



## Bean66

So so sorry Wantabby. :hugs: 

28329 - How are you feeling? Hope you are feeling better.

Thanks Beauty and Buzzy. Feeling better now. Just getting a wee frustrated.

Beauty - How's the house hunting? Hope bubba is kicking you too much. Still waiting for the picture.

Congrats Samantha.


----------



## Tella

samanthax said:


> 11dpo (yesturday) ;] x

:happydance::flower::cloud9::flower::happydance:

Congrats~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! H&H 9 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::flower::cloud9::flower::happydance:


----------



## Tella

28329 > Hope you feel better quickly!!! Just a note that a cold during 2ww could be a good thing as it lowers your immune and aids implantation.

Daisy > Sorry to hear DH is on your case about housework, but i agree i wouldnt give a crap either.

I had the same questions about IUI but then i found out that IUI has exactly the same odds as normal TI :( it is just more helpful for male factor or like hostile CM. But i also read that 3 IUI gives you the same chance as getting preg on IVF.

Beauty > Good to hear little man is strong. Hope you find a place soon!

wantabby > Sorry about AF!! :hugs:

Samantha > you had a beautiful implantation dip on 7dpo and a tripashic chart thereafter!!

AFM > Last injection today for me, Accu tomorrow morning and Follie scan on Tuesday. So hopefully trigger on Tuesday night and then IUI on Thursday.

Im gonna buy 12 hpt's this week, and start it the day after iui :lol:


----------



## samanthax

tripashic chart what is that? 

This is really freaky though. it took my mum 2 cycles to concive me.. It took me 2 cycles, she got a girl.. lets hope i do? xxx


----------



## samanthax

This is the test i did this morning 

I thought it would go abit darker but it hasn't.. 

I used the superdrug ?regnancy test one x


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks everyone for your kind words. 

Wantabby. :-( :hugs: I'm on CD 1 also.


----------



## PBLover2

Hey everyone, i've been MIA lately..... trying really hard not to stress. Im in my TWW, still waiting on my crosshairs on FF. My chart is looking weird this month, but im pretty sure I O'd on CD 14/15. It's been really hard to BD this cycle, DH works graveyards and I work your typical M-F 8-5. And we have opposite days off. DH is on his 3rd month of using ProXeed to help his morphology/motility. The urologist said we can start seeing results after 3 months, optimum results after 6 months. Im really not expecting a BFP until June or so, but every month I always hope it'll be our month. ::Sigh::

Congratulations Sam! Only 2 months TTC, what a breeze! H&H 9 months! : )


----------



## samanthax

thank you! 

Im just debating, If i should go to the brooks ( free family planning ) or go to my local GP, ive read the site and says that i have to sign a form.. x


----------



## 28329

Go to your gp. They'll give you some pregnancy notes to fill in. You'll not see a midwife until about 8 weeks.


----------



## samanthax

hmm thats fair enough.. but i hate when midwife calls you, could they not send you a text? x


----------



## 28329

Its been 6 years since I was pregnant so I'm unsure of that. When I found out I was pregnant with my DD is was 3 weeks 5 days along. I see my doctor and heard nothing until I got my appointment through for my 12 week scan. My midwife then sent me through an appointment.


----------



## Tella

samanthax said:


> tripashic chart what is that?
> 
> This is really freaky though. it took my mum 2 cycles to concive me.. It took me 2 cycles, she got a girl.. lets hope i do? xxx

a Triphasic chart is basically when your temps rise another level, similiar to ovulation rise.


----------



## PBLover2

Finally got my crosshairs! Although I don't think I ovulated the day FF says I did, but because I had a weird temp spike i'll take it. What do you ladies think? I had a -OPK the day FF says I O'd.


----------



## 28329

Pblover I agree with ff. Was gonna say that last night but I fell asleep. Lol. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## MrsMM24

*BEAUTY* Hey Hun! Congrats on 26 weeks!!! :happydance: I have a proper post in my journal, but YES... we will continue our TTC journey, soon hopefully.


*WANTABBY* soooo sorry that AF has come into the lovely part, such a Hater! GL next cycle!:dust:


*DAISYQ* Hi Hun! :hugs: from me, coming your way!!!:dust:


*SAMANTHAx* CONGRATS!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!


:wave: to the thread. Sorry that I haven't been around much ladies, basically just lurking. Soooo much going on, I have been updating my journal however, so please don't hesitate to catch up! Wishing all the :dust: to this thread!


----------



## PBLover2

Thanks : ) If this is our month, my due date will be my best friend's birthday :) We didn't BD as much as we should have, but I keep telling myself that it only takes one to get the job done!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Mrs. MM :hugs:


----------



## 28329

It does only take one pblover. Here's hoping you popped an extra sexy egg to meet with an extra determined sperm!


----------



## Tella

PBlover > hope you caught that eggy!!!!

28329 > Fx'd for a bfp in 7 days!!!!!

AFM > Had my scan this morning, 2 nice follies on the left, trigger tonight and IUI on thursday. :happydance:


----------



## 28329

Woo hoo. Bring on the iui bfp!


----------



## Tella

Tomorrow is the big day, i cant wait!!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

YAY TELLA!!!:happydance:


Hi Ladies! :wave: Hope everyone else is doing well today


----------



## 28329

Woo hoo tella. :happydance:

Ladies, you all know I don't symptom spot and that works beautifully for me. But yesterday I couldn't ignore the sharp shooting/pinching pains in my uterus. I'm not getting excited, it could be anything. Nothing since but its definitely something I've never experienced.


----------



## lolalei3

Tella wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow!!:kiss:

28329 I had exactly the same symptoms with my bfp, very promising!! lots of luck in your 2 1/2wk wait!!

Bean here's to O soon, and a bfp at the end!:hugs:

MrsM so glad your back hon, all the best for your new journey

Beauty you have an Eggplant! awww bet he's keeping you up all night with all the kicking!

Daisy lots of luck that you will get your wish soon, don't loose hope

Buzzy how are you going hon? that belly getting in the way yet? I know mine is:haha:

Wantabby sorry af got you hon, good luck for this cycle!

PBlover hoping your TWW goes by quickly and you have a nice surprise at the end of it!

Samantha Huge CONGRATS hon, a H&H 9mo to you!:flower:

AFM scan tomorrow!!:happydance: really looking forward to seeing her again! and confirming she IS actually a she!! :haha:, have started pregnancy Yoga and Aquaerobics classes and loving it!:blush: my family has a history of long and difficult births so am hoping this helps!


----------



## Bean66

Hey Ladies - Sorry been AMI. 

Tella - Fingers crossed hun!!

28329 - Ohhh exciting symptoms! FXD!! We're gonna have christmas babies!!

Lolalei - Yay to scan!! :happydance: I expect pics!!

MrsMM - Welcome back. Hope you are well. Been stalking your journal. SOunds like you had an amazing birthday weekend. You deserved it.

Pblover - Good luck 2WW.

Beauty/Buzzy - :wave: - Beauty - where's your bump pic?

Wantabby - How you doing?

Daisy - How are you? Have you had a chat with your doctor yet?

AFM - Just waiting..........


----------



## wantabby

Tella ~ Best of luck to you!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

28329 & pblover ~ fingers crossed for you hon!!! 

MrsMm ~ so good to hear from you!! 

Bean ~ it's almost time for you to start Bd'ing!! Catch that egg!!

Lola ~ I want to see pics!!! ;)

AFM ~ My biopsy results came back fine! yay! but I couldn't take Clomid this month, I have little follies already forming, so he thinks I will Ov on my own.. So I will temp to track Ov and go from there! Hopefully we will get some BFP's on here soon!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all! 

Good luck tella, and everyone else gearing up to O. 

Hi Mrs. MM! :hugs:

Bean, good to hear from you. How are you feeling? 

Katy - hoping that's a very good sign! 

Lolalei, thanks for the encouragement. :friends:

Wantabby, glad your results came back normal - fx for a natural bfp!

:hi: to anyone I missed.

AFM - yes, Bean, I did get a chance to talk to the doctor briefly today, but only about this current cycle. I wanted to do back to back IUIs and he agreed, but he wants to do them at 12 and 36 hours post trigger, which I think is maybe a little silly? I mean the 12 hour one will be WAY to early. I am going to ask him about the timing of the IUIs when I see him for monitoring next week. I also had to talk to him about what day to come in, because the nurse wanted me to come in on CD 12 this cycle. Last cycle I went in on CD 11 and already had 2 follicles, a 22mm and a 25mm ready to pop. He agreed that I can come in earlier, on CD 11 again. 

As for plans for upcoming cycles, it's in the air until we discuss next steps during my 2WW appointment. I will ask when he thinks IVF is appropriate. Depending on what he says, I may move to IVF next cycle or I may do a natural cycle (traveling), then an injectable cycle, and then IVF in June or July. We'll see.


----------



## Bean66

Hello lovely ladies. How is everyone today?

Tella - Hope the IUI went well! Fxd hun!

28329 - How's the SS going? Are you going to wait it out to test. Have everything crossed. 

Daisy - Great you're having back to back IUI's. 12 seems a little early. Did you O 48hours after the trigger last cycle?

Lola - How was the scan? Pictures please! Going to go stalk your journal.

Wantabby - So pleased your results were clear. Fingers crossed for a flashing BFP from a natural cycle.

Good luck PBlover!

AFM - Forst sign of EWCM. Not much and mixed with creamy stuff. Very early for me, only cd11, so this might lead to a false fertile period/surge but can't be sure. Haven't been temping so might start so I can confirm if O actually happens. I sooooooo want to O early!


----------



## Tella

28329 > I will get excited for you, if that is ok. Praying its implantation cramps!!!!

lolalei > Hello :hugs: long time no see :) Look at you, you're 19 weeks pregnant, almost half ways :wohoo: Nice to have the scans often, glad you liking the extra classes and hope it helps with the birth!!!

Bean > Thanks :hugs: it did, not much cramping like the previous to only achy ovaries. Fx'd for a early O for you and a sticky bean!!!

wantabby > Thanks :hugs: So happy to hear everything is fine. Fx'd for a early O and a bfp to follow!!!

Daisy > I would also rather do 24hrs and maybe like 40hrs. Im glad I did my injectable cycle first as it showed that I respond well on Menopur and on a low dosage, so the chances of OHSS is less.

AFM > The IUI went well, not sore at all. We had 30mil/ml with 100% motility and it had good progression. Didn&#8217;t get any cramping like the last two cycles, just achy ovaries since Tuesday but that is gone now. So I definitely O'd yesterday. Had acupuncture today and it was awesome as always. Not sure if I told you girls but im a POAS addict this cycle, I bought 12hpts and a digi. Started talking them today, so 11 to go :D You can follow the progression of the sticks on my journal.

Good luck to all yo lovely ladies waiting to O and to those in the TWW I pray it brings you a very well deserved BFP!!!! 
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 28329

I'm off to stalk ÿour joÛrnal tella :)

Thanks for the comments ladies but I'm not getting my hopes up. I had pretty intense af cramps in the evenings of 10 and 11dpo but nothing other than that and the shooting pains. I'm slightly moody but that's not unlike me.


----------



## Beauty2

Hiya Ladies :wave: 

Today is *27 weeks!!!!* YAY!!!! No new fruit but one more week until I'm in the 3rd Tri :wohoo: :happydance: Almost done!!!! 

*Lola *- Ooh, another scan! How did it go?? Did you confirm the sex? Feeling baby kick yet? Baby is definitely kicking a lot....well some days more than others but I know he's fine. He has his times during the day when he's awake and ready to play.

*Bean *- Hey hun! I know, I know, I owe you all a bump pic. I plan to take one this weekend. I want to do a preggo pic to show my support to this young boy who was wrongfully killed. The guy who killed him still has not been arrested. And the boy was killed because of racial profiling...he was black and wearing a hoodie so, everyone is taking pics with hoods on to show their support. I plan to do one this weekend. I'll post that pic so you all can see my bump. Anyhoo, good luck O'ing early. 

*Wantbby *- Yay!!!! Did you Ov yet? Good luck, doll!!!! 

*Daisy *- How's it going? Good luck with the IUI. I know it can be stressful but I hope the timing is on point. 

*Tella *- Yay!!!! Glad things went well with the IUI and I'm glad you O'd! Good luck this cycle!!! 

*28329 *- How's it going? Anymore cramping today? FXD that your symptoms bring your bfp this cycle!!!! 

*AFM *- another busy weekend. Hopefully, we find a better place. My tummy tends to feel hard a lot more and I don't really enjoy it. However, I can feel baby a lot more. I can definitely tell what position he's in now. One more day of work....whoohoo!!! 

Happy Friday!!!! :happydance:


----------



## 28329

Aww 27 weeks, only 13 to go! That's sad about the murder, it sickens me. No more cramps. Maybe dull ones today. They tend to be intense in the evening. I was convinced the witch was coming last night. But so far only creamy cm. Witch is due in 5 days and if in 7 days she's a no show then I'll test but I can't see 19dpo coming for me to test. Just not feeling it this cycle.


----------



## Tella

Im getting my hopes up, for both of us.

I just posted my pic. :lol:


----------



## DaisyQ

Beauty, congrats on almost being in the third tri - that's really exciting!

Tella, very excited for you and really hoping this is the one.

Katy, hang in there. I hope this is the cycle for you too. Those cramps sound promising.

Bean, I hope you do O early and get a quick second (sticky) bfp this cycle. I think your chemical actually means you are getting much closer to a sticky one. xxoo

AFM, hanging in there. 2 more days of clomid. I really don't like this stuff. The hot flashes are brutal, and the moodiness isn't too fun either. Hopefully this will be my last cycle on it. I may take it one more time if that's all I can do, with being away.

IUIs will probably be next Thursday/Friday. As for the timing, I discussed it with my acupuncturist, and she agrees that 12 hours is silly. Unfortunately I can't do 24 and 40, because my doctor only does these stupid things in the morning (!!). From what I've been told.... I can do 12 and 36, or just one at 36, or one at 24 and one at 48. That's what I'm leaning towards. I am going to ask him about it when I go in for monitoring next week. Tella, do you have sex between your back to backs? I've been told to abstain the night before the first IUI and I'm assuming I'll be told to abstain the night of the first IUI, to try to preserve sperm for the second IUI. However, I'm kind of thinking that IUI at 24, sex at ~ 36 hours, and second IUI at 48 might be the way to go. Even if sperm count isn't great for the last one, they don't need to get through the cervix so....?? And he had a good count last time, although I don't know if it was pre or post wash numbers.


----------



## 28329

I'm so excited for you tella. I'm going to be keeping my eye out for those pics every day!


----------



## samanthax

hey girls! Im back to do Sperm meet egg plan.. I misscarried iether wednesday or yesturday :cry:


----------



## Beauty2

samanthax said:


> hey girls! Im back to do Sperm meet egg plan.. I misscarried iether wednesday or yesturday :cry:

OH NOOO!!!!! :cry: I'm so sorry, doll!!!!! We are all here for you!! :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Oh no samantha! I'm so so sorry. Ttc is so heartbreaking. We're all here for you.


----------



## samanthax

thanks! Im sorted of dreading in coming on here. well was.. as People have had there BFP.. but im feeling better now i have great support :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Its not nice being surrounded by bfp's after a loss. Its like seeing loadsa pregnant women around when you're trying. You defo have support here hunnie :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

So sorry Samantha. I was there last cycle. Very gutting. You'll get your sticky bean soon. :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm sorry Samantha. :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Well, the intense af cramps are back. I'm doubled over. Really feels like witch is coming.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Samantha, I'm sorry  :( I had a m/c right before getting pregnant this time, jump back on the horse as soon as you feel ready. 

28329 you never know... I had crazy cramps the day before this BFP. Thought for sure I was gonna see red the next morning. Don't count yourself out just yet.

Tella good to hear that your IUI went well! Finger crossed for youuuu!


All's well over here. Had a bit of a scare on Wednesday. Went to midwife and she couldn't find little bub's heart beat. Wouldn't have scared me so bad if she hadn't kept saying things like "usually we can hear the heartbeat by now" and "I've never had a baby of this age fool me" so that really freaked me out. So I went in for a scan yesterday to see if there was a heart beat, and thank GOD, there was! Beating away at 155 BPM. Most terrifying 24 hours of my life, I must admit.
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/p480x480/525593_10150687424349431_514154430_8927952_63333419_n.jpg


----------



## 28329

I had an experience like that with my DD. Its terifying. Glad all is ok. That scan pic is lovely. Never seen a more beautiful sight in my life.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh buzzy! Shame on her for doing that to you! :jo: 

Glad bean is doing ok.


----------



## DaisyQ

Katy!! I hope those cramps are a good sign. I feel like I am having o cramps and I'm only on cd 6??? I hope not


----------



## 28329

Wow, its a crampy day. I hope mine are "happy cramps" fingers crossed your body holds off until your iui.


----------



## lolalei3

Samantha hon so sorry that had to happen, we are here for you :hugs:

28329 they could be happy cramps! stay positive! :thumbup:

Buzzy gorgeous pic, that must have been scary but at least you got to see bub again!:winkwink:

Daisy those cramps could be your body getting ready to O, good luck catching that egg!

Bean how are you hon?

Scan went really well, she is still a she!:haha: all measurements were good and strong heartbeat, I have the scan pics on my journal (they are taking a while to load in posts) if anyone wants to take a look, they are pretty good ones of her hand and foot! the 3d one is my profile pic:flower:


----------



## PBLover2

Thanks for the support and well wishes ladies! I do most of B&B stalking on my phone and don't get on my laptop much so sorry for not being as active as i'd like! I'm 7 DPO today, symptoms have been the same as every other cycle: sharp pains in boobs, gassy, bloated, etc. Not feeling very motivated to go to the gym lately; I try to go 3-4 times a week though. I think if I don't get my BFP this month, i'll start using Pre-Seed to help his soldiers along their journey. 

Sorry for your loss Samantha :( Hope you feel better soon <3


----------



## samanthax

well im hopefully in another 11 days ill be ovuating again fingerscross! 
so ill be back in the love shack! x


----------



## Tella

Samantha > :hugs: so sorry to hear what happened! Hope you can get back on the TTC train soon!

Buzzy > thats horrible but luckily bub is fine and you got an extra picture!

Hi to all you other ladies, thinking about you all!


AFM > Nothing much, 2dpo - 10 to go till Beta :dance:


----------



## 28329

Tella, here's to your numbers being nice and high in 10 days. I want this for you so bad!


----------



## DaisyQ

Lolalei, awesome scan!

I hope I'm not oing! Iui is not until late next week. I did a stupid thing and temped 2 hours later than normal and got a typical post o temp 97.7. Really hope it's just because I took it later than normal.


----------



## Bean66

Gonna be really rude as no time to post individually by OMG my SIL is pregnant. Naturally. Cycle after failed IVF!! Only 6 weeks so everyone's very nervous but OMG! Fingers crossed everyone. If my bean had stuck we'd have due at the same time. Not upset by that but SUPPER excited for them.


----------



## 28329

Wow. That's fantastic news bean. Congratulations to them. What a perfect outcome!


----------



## samanthax

May i ask two questions?

When do i stop bleeding?
and when do i ovulate? 
thanks xx


----------



## Bean66

Samantha - your bleed will probably be like your normal AF. Ovulation varies. With an early MC most ladies O at their normal time though I have heard of some Oing later or earlier than normal.

Hope you don't have to wait too long.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks 28329!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Bean, that's fantastic news! You are next!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Daisy!

Ok I have enough time to say hi to each of you. :wave:

Tella - Still have everything crossed for you hun. 2dpo. I look forward to watching those tests get lighter then darker again! 

Buzzy - Sorry you had to have a horrible scare. That was so insensitive of the lady. :hugs: So happy that everything is going so well for you. 

28329 - I'm thinking those cramps are a good sign. Fxd! Glad you are over your illness.

Daisy - You prob haven't O'd but keep bding and let fate takes it's own course. My SIL is a prime example, 4 failed IUI's, failed IVF then a natural BFP. There is no rhyme or reason to this TTC malarky! It'll be each of our turns soon.

Lolalei - :hugs: Popped over to stalk you. What beautiful scan pic's. Still soooooo happy for you but still waiting for the bump pic!

Beauty - That is terrible about the murder. Truly heartbreaking. The picture are are a great idea. Can't wait to see yours.

MrsMM - I keep stalking your journal but not posting. Think about you often. :hugs:

Wantabby - How are you hun?

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend. Howdy to those I haven't directly mentioned.


----------



## DaisyQ

Truly no rhyme or reason at ALL. There are just SO many stories of natural BFPs after loads of fertility treatments.


----------



## 28329

OMG, these cramps are seriously doing my head in. It hurts much and now I have back ache with it! I'm going to curl up in bed and hope they lay off so I can get some sleep. :(


----------



## Bean66

My SIL spent 2 days with bad cramps (the norm for her), hot water bottle and spotting, but the the witch never showed so she tested. BFP! Fxd 28329!!!


----------



## 28329

Thanks bean. I hope that's the case for me too.


----------



## Tella

WOW Bean that is awesome news!!!!!!!!!!!!! It gives a lot of hope to any one busy with fertility treatment.

28329, FX'd for a BFP in 2days time!!! Have you done any tests yet?

Thanks for all the support girls, even though we not SMEPing anymore!

Otherwise not much to report! 3DPO and waiting :coffee:


----------



## 28329

No, not tested at all yet tella. I don't even feel tempted. But DF hates the not knowing so I'll do a test tomorrow.


----------



## Tella

Fx'd for a bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 28329

Here's hoping! I only have cheap 25miu dip sticks. But hey, a test is a test!


----------



## PBLover2

Anyone want to take a look at my chart and tell me what they think? My temps have been pretty much the same the last 5 days. The witch is supposed to be here on the 4th.


----------



## Bean66

Looks good pblover. Fxd!!


----------



## Tella

28329 > Fx'd for a nice dark line on that test!!!

PBLover > It is look very good, fx'd for a bfp by wednesday! are you going to test early?


----------



## PBLover2

Thanks :) I don't think im going to test early. Mainly because I don't feel like I'm prego and every other month I've tested early only to get BFN's and AF the following day. I'm going to try to wait. Hubby is leaving Tuesday night to go visit his parents and wont be back till Friday, so if no AF by Friday i'll test when he's home.


----------



## 28329

Lookimg good pblover. Fingers crossed.


----------



## 28329

We did it. I got my bfp this morning. Faint pink line on a 25miu ic. I'll do a digi on wednesday but I can safely say I'm pregnant!! I can't wait for everyone bfp.


----------



## Tella

PBLover > Fx'd for a BFP on friday and now AF!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust:

28329 > Cant wait for you to test!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And all the other girls hope you come and surprise us with a BFP soon!

AFM > Otherwise Im not 4DPO and 6DPTrigger and my trigger is almost out of my system :dance: so now im ready to see my bfp fade back in :winkwink:


----------



## Bean66

Yay!!!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:

Knew it!!! Right will be joining you soon!

Sooooo happy for you!


----------



## Tella

28329 said:


> We did it. I got my bfp this morning. Faint pink line on a 25miu ic. I'll do a digi on wednesday but I can safely say I'm pregnant!! I can't wait for everyone bfp.

:wohoo::hugs::happydance::cloud9::happydance::hugs::wohoo:

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! H&H 9 months!!!!!!!!!!
Im so excited, next Tuesday i will be joining you for sure :winkwink:

:wohoo::hugs::happydance::cloud9::happydance::hugs::wohoo:


----------



## Bean66

28329 - love your chart! Guessing you knew before you tested!


----------



## 28329

Thank you ladies. Looking forward to you guys joing me. Xmas babies all around!


----------



## Beauty2

28329 said:


> We did it. I got my bfp this morning. Faint pink line on a 25miu ic. I'll do a digi on wednesday but I can safely say I'm pregnant!! I can't wait for everyone bfp.

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!! :bfp: YAY!!!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you and baby!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## 28329

How's the bump doing beauty?


----------



## PBLover2

Yay!!!! Congratulations 28329!!! Hopefully ill be joining you soon!


----------



## PBLover2

So I couldn't resist, especially after hearing about a BFP! I tested first thing this morning and got a BFN. Wah wah. Im only 10 DPO though and promise not to test again until after AF is due! Haha


----------



## Tella

That urge to test when someone gets a bfp is so strong :hugs: but you are still very early, we keep fx;d for a bfp on Friday!!!!


----------



## Beauty2

28329 said:


> How's the bump doing beauty?

Bump is still there. I know I owe you guys a bump pic. Didn't get to it this weekend. Hopefully soon!!! Can't wait for your bump to get big!!! YAY!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## PBLover2

Thanks Tella. DH's birthday is on the 10th and I'd love to give him a BFP for his b-day. I had the same plan last year though lol!


----------



## 28329

Thanks ladies. Pblover, don't loose hope. I didn't test until today and I've a faint line at 15dpo. Its coming hunnie. 


Glad bump is doing well beauty. I'm only tiny so I'll start showing early. 4 weeks tomorrow!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay! Yay! Yay! Great news! So happy for you! Gives the rest of us hope'


----------



## Buzzymomma

YAY 28329!!!!!!!!!
Doing a dance for you over here!!!!


----------



## Bean66

How you feeling Katy? Still over the moon for you. You give us all home. Lucky cycle number 9 for you! :happydance:


----------



## 28329

Its hard to explain how I'm feeling. I'm feeling terrible back ache for starters. Mix that with nausea, excitment and fear then "bang" thats how Im feeling. He he. I almost lost hope and that's the last thing I want for my girlies. Ttc is a long bumpy road but that feeling once you crack it is amazing. As much as I'm scared because its so early I have a good feeling about this pregnancy. I can't wait to see baby eleanor rose or george richard. I have a feeling everything will be ok. Come on ladies, you can do it.


----------



## wantabby

28329 CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! wooooohooooooo:happydance:
Awesome news!! H&H 9 months!!!! :thumbup:

AFM.. ehh.. I am not really into ttc this month, just don't feel it.. I'm not even temping.. 2 1/2 years of trying and its getting old..


----------



## MrsMM24

*28329* I HAD to stop in here and say CONGRATS on that BFP Hun! I am soooo happy for you. Wishing you the best of H&H 9mos!!!

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for the welcome back. So much has been going on in here. I haven't caught up fully I don't think so if I miss anyone's news, please forgive me as most of you know I don't miss news! So much has been going on with me as well, I won't be doing SMEP again the next cycle, but I could never leave the group. I will continue to lurk, I am updating my journal and testing threads so feel free to catch up there! Missed yas!


*AFM...* Not much to report on ladies, STILL just waiting for that ugly AF so that I can jump back in to the TTC arena!! I have been VERY busy recently with work and now with our possible move at the end of the month, I am always so very exhausted:dust:


----------



## RainyMama

28329- I only posted briefly ages ago and then stopped since DH and I don't ever come even close to following SMEP (2 BDs is about it during fertile time) anyway I read this thread and HAD to pop in now. I have been rooting for you Katy and am so pleased to find that you've fallen pregnant. Congratulations!


----------



## Bean66

RainyMama - I don't really follow SPEM to the T.I'm sure no one will mind you hanging around. It's just nice to have support of these lovely ladies.

:wave: MrsMM.


----------



## Bean66

28329 - LOVE your tickers!!


----------



## 28329

Aww MrsMM and Rainymama. That's so sweet. Thank you so much. Rainymama, as bean said, hang around, the ladies here are so lovely and very supportive. if it wasn't for these ladies I would have given up on ttc ages ago. And when I lost hope, they kept me going. 


Glad to "see" you MrsMM. Sounds strange but I'm looking forward to your af and your sticky bean. :hugs:


Thanks bean. I happen to like the tickers too. I still don't believe it though.


----------



## lolalei3

Katy!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!:happydance::yipee::wohoo: So happy for you hon!! HUGE CONGRATS!!!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!:happydance:


----------



## PBLover2

Pretty sure im out this month, my temps have gone down and im feeling like AF is right around the corner.


----------



## Tella

pblover > my mom's bday is on the 14th and I test on the 10th, so now im contemplating trying not to tell her and giving her a big surprise on her bday but not sure if I would be able to keep it quite for that long especially from her. Fx'd for you, it isn't over till the fat lady sings.

28329 > Happy 4 weeks :happydance: So happy you have a sense of peace, ER or GR is gonna be born strong and healthy! Love the names!!!!!!!!!!!

MrsMM > Welcome back! Hope AF comes quickly!!! :hugs:

RainyMama >Welcome :hi: Join in, I also found it difficult to follow SMEP to the T as I new got a + OPK when I thought it was time.

AFM > Not much happening here, trigger is almost out. Tomorrow it will be definitely. So a few days of blank tests and then I should see that line coming back again :winkwink:


----------



## 28329

I hope thats not the case pblover.


----------



## Bean66

PB - don't give up until the witch arrives. You never know! Fxd!


----------



## 28329

I'm loving your pma tella. Bring on that bfp.


----------



## RainyMama

Thanks Bean! I am sorry for your chemical, by the way. I was so excited for you and saddened to hear that the bean wasn't sticky.

28329- can't wait to hear more about this pregnancy!

PB- I hope it's a fluke and your temp goes back up tomorrow, as they say- you're not out till AF herself shows. I know what you mean though, I am at 9 dpo and feel out as well!! I am a hypocrite :)


----------



## 28329

Ok, more about this pregnancy....I finally feel pregnant. It came over me when walking past a shop full of cute baby clothes. My pee has gone really dark and smelly. I have cm I've never had before. And the thought of mac donalds make me feel sick! Its strange how the symptoms come flooding in.


9dpo rainymama, not long until testing!


----------



## 28329

Oh and our normal coffee tastes horrible. Lucky I like the decaf.


----------



## Beauty2

28329 - Okay, didn't know your name was Katy....very pretty! :hugs: And I definitely remember the smelly pee. Actually, I think my smelly pee is coming back. I'm so happy we are finally bump buddies!!!! YAY!!! :yipee:


----------



## 28329

He he. Thanks beauty. I have to disagree with you. Katy is definitely not pretty. Lol. I won't even be half way through when you give birth. But, hell yeah, its great to be bump buddies. FINALY.


----------



## DaisyQ

I love the name Katy!


----------



## RainyMama

Tella- must be exciting to see that bfn! BFP right around the corner now, eh?


----------



## 28329

There must be something wrong with you. Katy is a horrible name. But I will say that after 29 years of hearing it! :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Maybe the accent makes all the difference. With an American accent at least, I like the name Katy.


----------



## 28329

Oooo, accents! I love american accents. I used to talk to a guy in minnesota on skype and always had him say my name. Lol.


----------



## PBLover2

Thanks ladies, I know I shouldn't say this wasn't our month until AF arrives but it's really hard! Especially when i've been rather bitchy the last few days. All the signs lead to AF and not a BFP. As much as i'd love a BFP and be over the moon by it, i'm okay with not having a winter baby. It'll all happen when the time is right! 

Tella- I thought about keeping my future BFP a surprise too and have thought about all these neat ideas I could do to surprise DH, my parents and his. But I really don't think I could keep it a secret when that time comes. I think i'll be way too excited and i'll want to tell everyone ASAP! Good luck!!


----------



## PBLover2

Hahaha Minnesota accents are funny. I was born and raised in Southern California so im sure I fit the typical valley girl accent to everyone who's not from California. Typical So. Californian overuses the word "like", "huh?", and "whaaaaat??" LOL!


----------



## DaisyQ

And "I was all... and he was all... and I was all.. " 

I lived in LA for 5 years. There's definitely a SoCal way of speaking, especially in the beach communities too. Gnarly!


----------



## 28329

I'm a southern accent kinda girl. There's a guy from texas where I am and I love listening to him.


----------



## PBLover2

Haha definitely Daisy! "And I was like..... and she was like..." I do that more often then I like to admit :/


----------



## PBLover2

:( Just went to the bathroom and im spotting :( I'll let you guys know if it is indeed the witch. Wasn't expecting her until tomorrow though!


----------



## DaisyQ

:-( :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Oh no pblover :hugs: I hope its not the witch.


----------



## PBLover2

It is :( She came with a vengeance and is giving me killer cramps. Welp, onto month 15!


----------



## 28329

Oh no. I'm so sorry. Good luck to you this cycle.


----------



## MrsMM24

*PBLOVER*soooo sorry that AF has flown in. FXD GL for the next cycle Hun!:dust:


Totally LOOOOVE accents! My fav in the US is the Massachusetts/New Englad Accent. Otherwise out of US I looove Australian, Caribbean, and Canadian/English!


----------



## samanthax

Hmm, I only like english accient, and irish.. but i think its because i understand it xx


----------



## Buzzymomma

I'm Canadian but I certainly don't have an accent haha! 
Maybe with certain words but definitely no aboot over here!

I'm a sucker for a guy with an Australian accent. Yum!


----------



## Bean66

So sorry PB. :hugs:


----------



## Tella

rainymama > that&#8217;s funny when you put it like that, yes its good to see just one line because it makes space for the second one to come back.

28329 > ooh say that again "Katy" ooh ooh say that again "Katy" :haha: :rofl: I also think it&#8217;s a nice name!

pblover > Sorry :hugs: atleast you get a shot at it a day earlier as well. Fx'd you will get a bfp in the next cycle!

AFM > Not much, had acupuncture this morning and it was very strong. But it was lovely.


----------



## DaisyQ

I love accents too. I like Irish, NZ, South African and Italian. New England/Mass accent cracks me up. 

So, I had my scan today. I feel silly because I had INSISTED on going in for a scan today on CD 11, and not CD 12, because last cycle I had 2 follicles at 22 and 26 on CD 11, and I worried my follicles might be too mature if I were to wait for CD 12. Well, I was worried about nothing, because my follicles are 17mm. I have one on each side. 

I'm to take the ovidrel trigger tomorrow night, and have an IUI on Friday morning and another on Saturday morning, so 13 and 36 hours post trigger. I worry that the one at 12 hours post trigger is a wash because it is so early, but I'm hanging onto the hope that the 36 hour one will be well timed. :shrug:


----------



## Bean66

Daisy - 36 hours will be perfect. Bd lots too. FXD.


----------



## RainyMama

Pblover- sorry AF got you. 

Tella- can't wait to hear your second line is back!

Daisy- good job insisting, if you'd waited and been right about your follicles being too mature on CD12 you would've really been kicking yourself. Good luck!

Katy- how are you feeling?

AFM- 10dpo, hot flashes frequently, which is normal for me :(
Breast tenderness has subsided, which is a little unusual, usually lasts up until around 14dpo. But maybe AF will show early. I am not convinced either way, eager for time to pass and know what the next phase will be. :)


----------



## Bean66

Fingers crossed Rainy.

So many ladies in the TWW! Good luck, let's see some BFP's!!


----------



## 28329

Rainy, I'm feeling pretty good. Officially late for af today. The nausea is starting to kick in, mostly in the evening but it is only nausea for now. Have constant back ache and I'm always tired. But I welcome it all. You're nearing the end of your tww. When are you testing?


----------



## RainyMama

Bean- where are you in your cycle? Sorry if you have already mentioned and I am forgetting.

Katy- I was going to test on Sunday, if no AF but I just realized I am not due till Monday. I don't know what to do now cuz my brain has been looking forward to Sunday but I had promised myself not to test early at all. Hate those negatives, they make me SO sad. Any advice?


----------



## Buzzymomma

I would probably just wait it out. This pregnancy I was like 3 days late because I was too nervous to test :haha: Or if you're not good at waiting, then just test on Monday instead. Sunday would probably be fine too, there probably wouldn't be a whole lot of difference in one day.


----------



## 28329

I didn't want to test early but something inside told me to do it 2 days before af. I was 15dpo and got a pretty faint line. I recommend waiting to see if witch turns up or not. If you're late you're in with a good chance.


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies.

Rainy - I normally cave and test at 10dpo then manage to wait until I'm late. I find it helps not having any HPTs at home. I have been known to pee on an OPK! This is what gave me the clue last cycle that I might actually be pregnant.

Katy - Still loving your tickers!!

Buzzy - How are you?

Beauty and Lolalei - Where the bump pic's? :flower:

Daisy - Got everything crossed for perfect timing!

PB - :hugs:

Wantabby - How are you?

AFM - After a 5.30am wake up managed to set off to Devon at 6.15am. Was definitely worth the early start took us 4 hours and a beautiful drive past stone henge. Got my smiley this morning :happydance: We bd'd last night and had a quickie when we arrived as my bro and SIL are at work. Now chilling on the bed with their gorgeous dog.

They had the scan yesterday and there was a lovely little bean with a heartbeat!! When I spoke to my bro yesterday he was an emotional wreck. They had gone presuming it was over due to spotting and some cramping. They get another scan in 2 weeks. Fingers crossed my mum has 2 grand kids by 2013!

Hope you are all well. Happy Easter!


----------



## samanthax

I tested at 9dpo. but i regret it.. because if i didn't of test on that day i wouldn't of known i was pregnant :( x


----------



## wantabby

Great news Bean! Congratulations to your Bro n SIL!!! 

I'm doing good! I started temping.. I have been feeling like O is soon! :) I had twinges on my R side yesterday.So we bd'd last night and when I pulled my soft cup out I had the most EWCM I have ever had!! I was so excited! over ewcm... :haha: So I'm hoping we will catch the egg!! I've never Od before CD 16.. (I'm CD 14)


----------



## DaisyQ

Samanthax, I'm sure it's devastating to have had a chemical, but in my opinion, information is power. If this happens again (god forbid) you might want to get checked for progesterone levels, thyroid, etc. Everything crossed your next bfp will cone quickly and be sticky. 

Bean! Sounds like great timing. Enjoy your weekend away. 

Afm, waiting for my first iui. Another one tomorrow. Considering switching clinics for IVF if it comes to that. There is one closer to me that has a much higher success rate - 68% of cycles resulted in a bfp vs 54% at my current place (which is also very high).


----------



## samanthax

Problem is My doctor don't know; and i don't want to her know x


----------



## Bean66

Samantha, she doesn't need to know unless it happens recurrently. From what I understand chemicals are normal and very common, we just didn't know about them before HPTs and the early tests were in the market. Most ladies get AF at the usual time. I know it's hard but stay positive. 

Wantabby - sounds good. Good luck.

Daisy - you won't need IVF!! :flower:


----------



## Bean66

Samantha - also I've have one probably 2 chemicals and my blood tests we're fine.


----------



## lolalei3

Bean so happy for your brother and SIL I know it's been a while for them, praying for a sticky bean!

Daisy good luck with your iui you will get your bfp without IVF just keep at it hon!

Sam again so sorry that had to happen but as you found out there are down sides to early HPTs and that is finding out too early, all the best for this cycle :hugs:

Wantabby yay for ewcm and an early O! :happydance:

Katy how are you feeling?

Just tried to post a bump pic but wouldnt let me, 20wk bump pic is in my journal if anyone wants a peek at my huge belly!:haha:


----------



## samanthax

i hope im ovulated.


----------



## Bean66

Beautiful bump Lolalei!! 

So think I ovulated late yesterday but counting today as O day. We def covered the important days so fingers crossed. Not temping so can't be definite I have O'd might take my temp tomorrow am to see where it's at. I generally know my post O temp range. I'll keep an eye out for EWCM just in case.

Hope the rest of you are having a lovely weekend.


----------



## RainyMama

Hi ladies!

Daisy- hope IUI went well for you. Fingers, toes, etc all crossed for you. 

Bean- now the interminable tww begins. I hope you are able to take good care of your body while you wait for that BFP :)

AFM- Negative HPT this AM at 13dpo, my temp is down and I know we all say it's not over till AF, but sometimes you just "know". AF should arrive in a day or 2. 

After DS I got the mirena iud which prevented me from having a period for 3 1/2 years. My periods are extremely light now with it out and I am sure my lining sucks. Ugh. I hope this AF is at least heavier. 

Sorry guys for this. I am sad and worried.

DH is on board for sex everyday in my fertile window and I have a great idea of when that is. I am tired of temping, but when I visit my dr I want to have charts to show her so she doesn't send me away. Something is really off with my lining. I've no idea what would cause that. Is estrogen the hormone responsible for the uterine lining??


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. Just want to let you all know that everything on my end is fine. I've run out of internet on my phone so can't get online. I'll be back soon though. Catch up with you beautiful ladies in a few days.


----------



## Bean66

Hey Rainy :hugs: sorry you're down. From what I gather light AF doesnt indicate bad lining. I think you ate correct in saying that oestrogen is the hormone responsible for lining. I'm drinking raspberry leaf tea and red clover tea which I think are good for lining. 

The hormones all inter relate. This is why I like vitex (Agnus castus) as it work's on the pituritary to regulate hormones rather that taking something that acts as a hormone such as soya.

I've stopped chatting and feel much better for it.


----------



## PBLover2

Hey Ladies! I've started a TTC Journal. Stalkers are welcome! Hope everyone is doing well. I'm awful at acknowledging everyone, so please don't take it personal. I appreciate everyone's support! The witch is on her way out of town and im now waiting to ovulate! Woohoo!

I went with my best friend yesterday for her first 3D ultrasound to find out what she's having. I felt so honored to be a part of such a special moment between her and her DH. She is 16 weeks and is expecting a baby girl! I'm over the moon for them and can't wait to meet her little nugget! I hope her baby juju rubbed off on me! ; )


----------



## DaisyQ

I think baby aspirin (and acupuncture) are also good for the lining... 

Second IUI was today with 81 million sperm/mL. Feeling much better about the timing this cycle - first IUI at 14.5 hours post trigger, second one at 38.5 hours after. I think I started ovulating yesterday, so it's perfect. FX!


----------



## wantabby

Good luck Daisy! 

I haven't had a chance to temp yesterday or today.. I'm planning on bding later today and starting temping back tomm.. Hope all you ladies have a wonderful Easter!


----------



## MrsMM24

*WANTABBY* sounds good that you have started temping, it is such a great tool to add to the TTC arsenal... GL :dust:


*BEAN* this trip sounds lovely, and such awesome timing for you and DH! GL FXD!:dust:


*DAISY* GL FXD for your 1st IUI, I am so use to this process now. If DW and I don't get a BFP in the next 2 cycles, we are going to consider IVF... GL :dust:



*Ladies,* hope you are all doing well... Things are seeming to be picking up going further into April FXD! :dust:


*AFM...* Well,I have been gone a few days, in that time, AF arrived on Thursday midday, then we were out looking at homes, and then there was Easter yesterday (Happy Easter - belated) and today, absolutely no spotting, no sign of AF as she ended yesterday evening. So, my doc was called Friday and I have my HSG scheduled for this Thursday! Soooooo much going on. But I am happy AF has come and gone and we are looking at TTC again in a couple weeks. Looks like I have a testing date, tentatively... YAY, seems like forever. Hoping we have some NYs Babies brewing ladies! :dust:


----------



## Bean66

Good luck MrsMM. Glad you're back on the TTC path.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Tella

RainyMama > Thanks but unfortunately they didn&#8217;t come back :cry: Sorry about the bfn, they suck big time!!!! I have light periods as well and I asked my FS when he did my scan and he said my lining is just fine, I don&#8217;t have to stress about it.

28329 > Happy 5 weeks!!!!! 

Bean > all fingers crossed for you!!! Hope you caught that eggy!!!! Glad everything is good with you Bro's and SIL bean!

wantabby > Fx'd you caught that eggy!!!!!!!!!!

PBLover > Fx'd it did and you get your bfp next!

Daisy > Im so glad your have had perfect timing, fx;d that you have caught that eggy!

MrsMM > Welcome back :hugs: Hope you get that forever bfp in the next 2 cycles and that there is no need for IVF.

AFM > All my tests since Sunday has been negative and I have been reading up on the blue dye tests. They are renowned for creating false positives with a thin blue line which is actually the blue from the control line that runs over. I will never ever in my life by blue dyes again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just wish we had FRER's in South Africa, I don&#8217;t understand why we have to be so far behind the rest of the world :glowmad:

So this is my plan of action:
Stop progesterone today
AF Saturday
CD3 Scan on Monday and start with meds
Acupuncture on Tuesday
Acupuncture on Thursday
Acupuncture on Saturday
CD9 Scan on Sunday ?????
Acupuncture on Monday
CD11 Scan on Tuesday
Hopefully retrieval on the Thursday the 26th
Fertility Massage on Sunday to get blood flowing
Transfer of my babies on the 1st of May
8-10 days bed rest (literally) Gonna watch lots of series
04 May get my BFP so I can tell my IVF success to everyone!


----------



## RainyMama

Tella- sounds like a wonderful plan. How do you like fertility massage? 
I am going to schedule more acupuncture today. I have only gone to one appointment!! 
My flow is so light that I see almost nothing on a pad and don't dare use a tampon- there is no point. It is really weirding me out, but I guess not that unusual post hormonal iud. It feels wrong to me, but what do I know? :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies. Tella we may be IVF buddies!

So an update on me... I saw the doctor today to discuss next steps (more details in my journal), but the end result is that we are going to move to IVF if this cycle is a bust. SO. I do hope this cycle is a BFP, but if not, IVF here I come. 

Mrs mm wishing you all the best! Hoping you get your sticky bean soon


----------



## Tella

RainyMama > I have never gone for one but my acupuncturist suggested that I just be calm and relaxed the day before and not go for the massage just accu immediately after the transfer. Hope your flow comes back and you get a nice acupuncture appoinment.

Daisy > You not gonna need IVF, IUI is gonna be your lucky procedure!

:hi: to all the other ladies :hi:

AFM > Had acupuncture this morning and we are going big next week. We are doing acupuncture every day from Monday till Saturday to stimulated the eggies :dance: Hope I get lots of eggies that is great quality!


----------



## Bean66

Daisy - Stay positive! You won't be needing the IVF. Katy, you and I all started TTC in August. Katy's started to trend - we're gonna be getting our BFP's!!

Tella - That sounds like a great - if busy plan. Have you read the German Study on Acupuncture and IVF?

Wantabby - Good luck!!

Katy - How are you feeling?

AFM - Just waiting....... Back home. Parents came down too which was lovely. All going ok for SIL although they are very nervous. Not even acknowledging what could be. She's had some spotting on and off but lots of symptoms. Next scan in 2 weeks or earlier if she want's one. I'm staying positive and know we'll both be having a baby in december 2012!!


----------



## Beauty2

Hello Gals!!

Just dropping in to say hi :wave: 

Been very busy!!! Good luck to everyone this cycle! 

I hope all the preggo girls are doing well! Hoping MS is not too bad and Lola, I hope baby is kicking like crazy! 

AFM - baby is kicking me like crazy! Finally in the 3rd Tri and feeling good. It's getting hard for me to breathe....my asthma is kicking in. I think I'm doing good as with my first pregnancy my asthma started kicking in at 4 months. An increase in potty time at night which is annoying. And I still don't get much sleep as baby and I like to wake up for some midnight play....ell he plays and I watch t.v. That usually lasts for an hour or two then it's back to sleepy land. It's weird because during those 2hrs I can't fall back to sleep to save my life! I'm wide awake but once those few hours are over I can't seem to stay awake. Oh, these hormones are taking a toll on me. 

Anyhoo, be back to chat later. Have a great hump day!!! Literally.... :sex:


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies! Glad to see everyone is doing well!!!! 

I am just in ovulation limbo, I don't know if I ovulated with that EWCM or not. I missed two temp days and my temps are a little higher, but not much.. My cm is creamy and my cervix has gotten firm and closed up.. I will just keep temping and hopefully have a good rise soon!


----------



## Bean66

Hey Beauty - cant believe your in your 3rd tri!! Time has flown by! I will get my BFP before you drop. Where's this bump pic??! :flower:

Want - your chat is confusing. Not sure you've I'd yet. Keep bding. Time will tell.


----------



## Beauty2

Bean - LOL! You won't let up about the bump pic huh? :haha: I'll have to get that when I get some time. Been really busy! Can't wait for you to get your bfp so we can be bump buddies!!! Good luck this cycle!!! :hugs:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Sounds like everything is going well for you all so far... Hope it continues :) 
All is well over here. Belly is growing and starting to feel baby kick and move :)


----------



## Tella

Bean > No I havent yet, but I have read Zita West Fertility and Conception and she is acupuncturist herself as well.

Good to hear she is having her symptoms, fx'd bean is doing fine and that you guys will be a december baby richer.

Beauty > Good to hear everything is good with baby, sorry about the asthma, hope it eases up.

Buzzy > Its great that you are feeling baby starting to kick and move! Whens the next scan?

AFM > Still in AF limbo, waiting for her to show on Saturday.


----------



## samanthax

Hey girls! 

I think im ovulating.. today or tomorrow. 
Im starting to get a mild stomach cramps.. I didn't bding lastnight.. but hopefully i will tonight.. Im really tired.. and i could fall asleep lol
x


----------



## Beauty2

Hey Girls! 

Just dropping in to show you my bump at 28+6 weeks.....
 



Attached Files:







28 + 6 weeks.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bean66

Wow beautiful bump! Thanks Beauty!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Awesome bump! I love it! :flower:


----------



## wantabby

Beautiful bump Beauty!


----------



## samanthax

thats a lovely bump! x


----------



## RainyMama

Beauty- wonderful bump! I can't wait for another one of those :)

Tella- has AF shown yet?

Want- I checked out your chart, I think maybe you are still gearing up to ovulate? I often get ewcm-ish cm, then creamy, then better ewcm before I ovulate. It tricks me everytime! Are you using opks?

Daisy- what is going on with you right now?

Samantha- did you ovulate?

Bean- what's the latest?


----------



## samanthax

eek! yeah im ovuating now..

this is what i done this morning.. problem is im going home tomorrow :( 
xx


----------



## DaisyQ

:hi: rainy! I'm doing fine, just biding my time during the 2ww. One week down, one to go.


----------



## Bean66

Hey Rainy - How you are?

I'm good thanks. Like Daisy - Just waiting........

How are the rest of you?


Want - I agree with Rainy.


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies. I think the witch is arriving but I'm only 8/9dpo. Confused.

I suppose it could be IB. But it's just like when I get AF. Although last cycle I had spotting which then subsided on the day I got my BFP. 

I've not had cramping but I have got that dull achy feeling I get with AF. And my bbs aren't as sore which happens just before AF shows. My cervix is low and soft. 

Going to be sooooo pee'd off if it's the witch. Not only no BFP but short LP. Boooooooooo!

Will just have to see what tomorrow brings.

How are you all?


----------



## DaisyQ

I certainly hope it's IB. 8 day LP would be incredibly short. :-(. 

I'm doing ok. Threw up last night, but trying not to read into it. It's probably a stomach bug. Feel better today, but still have heart burn and not much appetite.


----------



## RainyMama

Daisy and tella I am very excited about both of your symptoms!!!
What promising twws you are both having. Tella- I really think it could be ib. Fingers crossed for the both of you.

I am trying to relax and enjoy my family while waiting to ovulate. AF was extremely light and I am finally not worrying about it. I went to acupuncture Thursday and am trying to get at least a walk in everyday, plus eating extremely healthy and taking my prenatal, I ordered a very good b complex and vitamin e supplement, both food based. I am excited about those arriving Tuesday. I was also going to order evening primrose oil, but forgot. Anyone here taking epo?


----------



## Bean66

Thanks. Spotting is less this morning. Just when I wipe and when I check cm. Took temp this morning and it was post O but low, but I'd woken 1.5 hours before. We'll see. 

Rainy - I take EPO occasionally. I was worried it delayed my O but I don't think so. Def seemed to help cm. remember you only take until O. 

Daisy - sounds promising gun. Fingers crossed? When will you test?


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks bean. Feel much better today. I do think it was a bug. I think I'll test in Friday, 14 dpiui #1.


----------



## Tella

Rainy > Yes she did show her face on Friday afternoon.

beauty > you have such a cute bump!!!!!!! You carrying very low hey.

Bean > I really hope it is a implanter and that this is your forever bean! Im keeping everything crossed for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Stay up temp, stay up!!!

Daisy > Fx;d for a bfp on Friday!!!

AFM > AF showed on Friday, so we had to shorten our long weekend away and come bacl to see the FS for my CD3 scan yesterday morning. Everything was in order and I was given the green light for IVF :happydance: I have 6 more injections to go of Menopur and 7 Lucrin. Im super excited and cant wait to see how many eggies i have on Sunday! Im doing accu every morning for the next week :thumbup: She said we will most probably do the retrieval between the 24th and the 26th.


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is doing well!

I'm beginning to think this cycle is a bust.. :/ I have a Dr appointment the 24th so I think I will start a round of Provera Friday if I don't have a temp increase so I can hopefully start my clomid shortly after my appointment.


----------



## Beauty2

Tella said:


> Rainy > Yes she did show her face on Friday afternoon.
> 
> beauty > you have such a cute bump!!!!!!! You carrying very low hey.
> 
> Bean > I really hope it is a implanter and that this is your forever bean! Im keeping everything crossed for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Stay up temp, stay up!!!
> 
> Daisy > Fx;d for a bfp on Friday!!!
> 
> AFM > AF showed on Friday, so we had to shorten our long weekend away and come bacl to see the FS for my CD3 scan yesterday morning. Everything was in order and I was given the green light for IVF :happydance: I have 6 more injections to go of Menopur and 7 Lucrin. Im super excited and cant wait to see how many eggies i have on Sunday! Im doing accu every morning for the next week :thumbup: She said we will most probably do the retrieval between the 24th and the 26th.

Thanks! I'm actually carrying much higher than I carried my daughter. It's weird. Does look low, though.


----------



## RainyMama

Hmmm lost my previous post.

Bean and tella- I mixed you two lovely ladies up somehow on previous posts, sorry!

Tella- sorry for AF, how exciting about ivf though! Yay ivf!!

Bean- how's the spotting?

Daisy- how are you feeling now?

Want- I hope you can start clomid sooner than later!


----------



## DaisyQ

Rainy, I am OK thanks. No more nausea, but still getting a bit of heart burn from time to time, but not too bad. :flower:


----------



## Bean66

Good morning!!

Rainy - no worries, thought you had. How are you? Are you doing anything new this cycle?

Beauty - You are nearly 30 weeks! Can't believe it!

Dasiy - Fingers crossed hun. Heart burn is definitely a good sign. I hope we are both celebrating our BFPs on Friday!

Want - How's things? Any sign of O?

28329 - How are you doing hun? Still on cloud9?

Tella - Fingers crossed for lots of follicles. Google the German study - It basically showed greater pregnancy rates when ladies had acupuncture 25 minutes before and after embryo transfer.

PBlover - How are you?

AFM- Just waiting and hoping. Spotting coming and going. It's only when I wipe. The same as last cycle before my BFP BUT i've also had it on now BFP cycles. Temp a little higher today. Trying to hold off testing until at least friday. Trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## Tella

Beauty > maybe it&#8217;s the angle of the photo that is giving that impression.

Rainymama > Not to worry! 

Bean > the acupuncturist said I must come straight to her after my transfer but didn&#8217;t mention anything about before. Im seeing her tonight again and will ask her about it. 

If I can give you some advise, I would test early and if you get a bfp get on progesterone cream immediately. It can't do any harm to you or little bean only good. I think you have a progesterone level problem and that is causing your chemicals. Please test, so that you can give it a fair chance.

AFM > Another 2 injections down, but I must say my stomach is starting to hurt where I inject and I still have like 11 to go :wacko: It feels like when you are bruised.


----------



## Bean66

I do keep wondering but my 7dpo progesterone was good and last cycle I didn't get AF until 2 days after test was nearly negative. I think, but might be wrong that low progesterone is a problem when progesterone levels fall and trigger a bleed. My bean failed before that.

If it happens again will def be chatting to GP and will prob book an appointment as soon as I get my BFP.

The injections will be worth it!! Fxd!


----------



## Tella

The 7dpo can be good but the corpus luteum can cause premature drops in progesterone therefore not giving bean a change to implant properly. Getting AF after the test faded out might just mean that you progesterone drops quickly after a certain day and then slowly thereafter therefore delaying AF. I just want you to have a sticky bean!

I just saw your status say "momentarily pregant"? Did you test?


----------



## Bean66

No not tested. It's from last cycle. I was momentarily pregnant. I changed it before I got AF. COuldn't bare to change it back to TTC. It's going to say cautiously pregnant soon!! 

Maybe you are right. Will go to GP as soon as I get my BFP.

Everything crossed that this is your cycle Tella.


----------



## PBLover2

Bean66 said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> Rainy - no worries, thought you had. How are you? Are you doing anything new this cycle?
> 
> Beauty - You are nearly 30 weeks! Can't believe it!
> 
> Dasiy - Fingers crossed hun. Heart burn is definitely a good sign. I hope we are both celebrating our BFPs on Friday!
> 
> Want - How's things? Any sign of O?
> 
> 28329 - How are you doing hun? Still on cloud9?
> 
> Tella - Fingers crossed for lots of follicles. Google the German study - It basically showed greater pregnancy rates when ladies had acupuncture 25 minutes before and after embryo transfer.
> 
> PBlover - How are you?
> 
> AFM- Just waiting and hoping. Spotting coming and going. It's only when I wipe. The same as last cycle before my BFP BUT i've also had it on now BFP cycles. Temp a little higher today. Trying to hold off testing until at least friday. Trying not to get my hopes up.

Hi! I'm good. Waiting to O, which should be any day. Most recent test was negative this morning, going to test again when I get home after work. I've had lots of EWCM today and yesterday. It's been hard to BD the last few days cause we had family in town, but we're getting back to it tonight!


----------



## Bean66

Got my BFP!!!!!! Yay!! :happydance:

Please don't be another chemical.

It's a decent line for 11 dpo but I may also be 12dpo.

P.S looks better in person.
 



Attached Files:







BFP 18:4.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## DaisyQ

Bean, I am so beyond thrilled for you! Hooray! Sending you sticky dust! :dust:

Are you going to the GP to get progesterone checked once more?


----------



## Tella

PBLover > Good luck with O!!! Hope you catch that eggy!

Bean > :happydance: Huge congrat but please please please go get yourself some progesterone now!!!!!! I want this to be your forever bean! Sticky dust by the tons :dust:

Daisy > Keeping Fx;d for you as well, you will be joining Bean!

AFM > Not much, 2 more injections down. 8 to go! Starting to get headaches and being emotional at times. DH was beyond sweet last night. He went for a massage whilst I went for Acupuncture, and when we got home he just gave me a hug and I started crying. There is just a lot im trying to sort out before my transfer. So he tells me to go fetch my pillows and lay on the couch and relax. So I go to the room and as I pick my top pillow up, there is the cutest teddy ever that he bought for me. Then the tears started rolling properly. He didn&#8217;t even know I was upset before the time but yet he just knew :hugs2:


----------



## Beauty2

Congratulations, Bean!!!!!!! YAY!!!!! :happydance: praying for a sticky bean!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Bean66

Thanks ladies!!

Can't belive it. Not got the excitment of last month. Just want to see the tests develop first. Good line though so I'm hopeful.

My gut say's it isn't a progesterone issue. I think I'll use the natural progesterone I have though which has a USP value. My progesterone level wasn't even borderline and I know it can drop. I'm taking asprin and will continue to do so. 

I think I was just unlucky. Chemicals are pretty common. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Bean66

OK I'm thinking positively. I think this will be my sticky bean. I O'd 4/5 days ealier this cylcle and implanted 3/4 days early. Last cycle my IB started 11dpo, this cycle 7dpo and my temp shift occured at 10dpo rather than 13dpo.

It's gonna stick!!!!


----------



## Tella

The natural progesterone will be perfect, just start using it today and then you know for a fact that you have eliminated that problem.

Chemicals are common but not as common as you have had them my dear :hugs:


----------



## Tella

Bean66 said:


> OK I'm thinking positively. I think this will be my sticky bean. I O'd 4/5 days ealier this cylcle and implanted 3/4 days early. Last cycle my IB started 11dpo, this cycle 7dpo and my temp shift occured at 10dpo rather than 13dpo.
> 
> It's gonna stick!!!!

I agree 1000000% You gonna hold that little one in 8-9months time!


----------



## DaisyQ

I think this is your sticky bean too. :flower: A bean for bean!


----------



## RainyMama

Hooray bean!!!!!! Congrats! I am super duper excited for you! It is always so inspiring to experience BFPs and in particular for women whose journey I have been following. Felicidades! 

Tella- what a gorgeous story about DH. I am swooning :)


----------



## wantabby

yayyyyyyy Bean!!!! Hoping and Praying this little Bean will stick with you!!! I believe it will!!!!! I agree with the other ladies, the progesterone can't hurt! I'd give it a go! 

AFM.. temp increase today, I woke up with a sore throat as well so I'm not sure if the temp was due to ov or sickness?! I will continue temping and if it climbs I will go with Ov, if it drops I will go with sickness.. I haven't really had any "signs" of Ov... ehhhh... Not feeling very positive about this cycle..


----------



## Bean66

Good luck PB!!

Thanks Rainy! 

Thanks Wantabby - Stay positive hun. Does look like you might have O'd yesterday. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## PBLover2

Thanks Bean! Im super excited for you! DH and I didn't BD last night, he wasn't feeling up to it. Hoping my eggy will stick around for this afternoon.


----------



## 28329

Bean, again, I'm so very happy for you. Can't wait to see progression. 



AFM I suffered loss number 3 last week at 5+2. We are so so devastated. We had midwife today and cancelling that appointment was hell. All I've done is cry. So, here I am.....TTCAL.


----------



## Bean66

Oh Katy. I am so so so sorry. I'm devastated for you. Massive hugs hun. So cruel. 

:hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

28329 said:


> Bean, again, I'm so very happy for you. Can't wait to see progression.
> 
> 
> 
> AFM I suffered loss number 3 last week at 5+2. We are so so devastated. We had midwife today and cancelling that appointment was hell. All I've done is cry. So, here I am.....TTCAL.

OMG!!!! I am so sorry!!! :cry: I hope you find some peace in this soon. I can only imagine what you are going through. I'm praying that you and your family can get through this soon! We are here for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## PBLover2

So sorry for your loss 28329 :(


----------



## DaisyQ

Katy, I am so, so sorry to hear this. I'm so sad. :cry: Big, strong :hugs: coming your way. And lots of love.


----------



## RainyMama

Want- I think you have ovulated, as well. If your temp stays up you will know!

Katy- oh dear. I am so sad for you. Of course we are here for you. I wish there was more that I could do to support you. Know that you have a friend in Oregon watching the rain saying a little prayer for your little angel.


----------



## 28329

Thank you so much ladies. And now I can't edit my signature. My tickers are killing me. Things can only get better right?


----------



## Beauty2

28329 said:


> Thank you so much ladies. And now I can't edit my signature. My tickers are killing me. Things can only get better right?

Things will definitely get better, my dear!! You and your OH have suffered enough!! Praying for you!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Ah Katy my heart aches for you :( Try again as soon as you're ready... You deserve a little one. 

But at the same time, bean I'm so excited for you! 

My heart doesn't know if it's meant to be happy or sad!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Buzzy.

Stupidly I tested again this morning. Promised myself I would wait 2 days. Test to day is pretty identical to yesterday. I know it takes 48hoyrs to double and HPTs don't measure HCG but I'm worrying now. Which I know is not helpful.

Stupid tests. Why did I test!!

How is everyone else? 

Katy - :hugs:


----------



## samanthax

Hello girls; sorry I haven't been on as much iether ive only looked on a few pages.. I had a miscarry on the 30/3/12 :( 

28329 - sorry to here! the sad news hunny.. I'm here if you need a chat. i was 4weeks+3days..

Many hugs to you all!
x


----------



## 28329

Thank you so much ladies. We are just seeing how this cycle goes. We'll have sex if when we feel ready. Our sex drives have disappeared as expected. 




Bean, don't worry. I did that, thought my lines weren't progressing. But my lines got darker every 3 days. I stopped testing at 4+4 because I was worrying myself stupid.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Katy.

I'm so sorry you are going through this. You will get your sticky bean. Have you had a chat with your GP? Have you considered taking baby aspirin? I've also started on the natural progesterone. Although do you have Asthma? You need to be careful with aspirin if you have asthma. 

:hugs:


----------



## lolalei3

Katy hon again so sorry for your loss, we are here for you:hugs:

Bean praying for your sticky bean!:flower:

:hi: to everyone else I hope your all doing well!


----------



## Tella

Katy & Samantha > :hugs: i wish i could say or do something more than hugs, but thats all i can do and im sending you guys tons of them :hugs:

Bean > Im praying for your sticky bean, just try and relax and trough todays test away. Test tomorrow and compare it to yesterdays. Cant u organise a beta?

AFM > Not much happening, Im more aware of my kidneys the last 18hrs. And my ovaries every now and them. Two more injections done and dusted, 7 to go :dance: Only 3 more days till my scan, im super excited.


----------



## 28329

Yes bean, I'm asthmatic. Going to see gp tomorrow. Will let you know how it goes. 3 losses in 9 months hasn't been easy and it can't be right. Not bad for a DF with a low sperm count! But onwards and upwards. DF found his sex drive this afternoon after I dyed my hair and put on my new clothes. Now to find mine and start trying again.


----------



## RainyMama

Hang in there bean. I know you must be very worried. I am visualizing a healthy little bean burrowing in deep and doing all the things that healthy beans do. 

Katy- I hope you have access to a trusted physician who will help you determine what is going on. I wish for your body to heal and awaken to df again soon. Big hug 

Tella- I am so excited for your scan! Yay! It's like counting down to Christmas :)
I have acupuncture today, I am hoping I will be more relaxed this time, the past 2 sessions I have been quite anxious until the last 10 minutes or so when I finally settle down.

Daisy- what's the latest?


----------



## 28329

You're so lovely rainy, thank you. I'll come to terms with what's happened and soon I'll find myself with another unexpected bfp and a forever baby. Here's to a 2013 baby!


----------



## Bean66

Great attitude Katy. You will have your forever baby. Hope you have a good doctor tomorrow. Glad your DF has found his sex drive again. You'll get yours back too soon I'm sure. :hugs:

Thanks Rainy. Enjoy acupuncture. I've ben today too. Def relaxing. I hate having the needles inserted though.

I've got yoga tonight. Can't decided whether to go or not. My acupuncturist said maybe I shouldn't and let my body be but it's far less active than my job. What do you ladies think? Each week is different so I don't know how strenuous it'll be. I should have called her earlier but I didn't and now it's too late.


----------



## wantabby

Bean~ Try not to worry too much!! Stress is not good for little Bean! Have you been going to yoga class before BFP? I've read that it is not good to start any new exercise when pregnant. 

Katy~ I'm so sorry for your loss!!! Hopefully your doctor can help you figure out what is going on!! 

Tella~ I'm super excited to see how many eggys you make!! Best of luck to you! 

I hope everyone else is doing great!! :dust: to you all!! 

AFM ~ I have crosshairs... but I don't know if I should trust them, sore throat is still here, and now slight stuffiness with headache.. ugh.. I hate feeling bad! If I did ovulate we didn't really cover our bases to well.. I had given up on Ov. . Time can only tell..


----------



## Bean66

Hey Want. Thanks I've calmed down a bit now. Have been doing yoga for a while. I've decided to take tonight off as I couldn't speak to the teacher beforehand.

I'm not convinced you've O'd either. Sorry you are feeling poorly. Hope it passes quickly.

Tella - Is your scan tomorrow? Fingers crossed for lots of lovely follicles. Just seen it's monday. Fingers crossed. How are the injections going?


----------



## DaisyQ

Bean, I've read that you should stick to prenatal yoga as regular yoga has too much twisting which can cut off circulation to your womb.

Rainy... I'm OK. Tested 2 days early and BFN. I spoke to the nurse and was instructed to keep taking my progesterone until I test again on Saturday. Then if BFN, stop progesterone, start AF, and then I will be starting an IVF cycle.


----------



## Tella

28329 > Im glad to hear things are moving and DF has found his sex drive again. As for the sperm count, maybe a change in his lifestyle (being so happy with you) has increased his quality and numbers, might be worth it to have it re-evaluated.

Rainy > I know, but its like when you where a kid and you got your first bicycle, it&#8217;s a huge box standing there and you not to sure what it is but you think you know :lol: Hope you enjoyed your accu, I go daily this week and then we will see how often next week. And I love it!!!!!!!!!!!

Bean > I wouldn&#8217;t chance it, considering like Daisy said it can restrict bloodflow and you don&#8217;t want that. Maybe change to prenatal yoga. No my scan is on Sunday at 8am. They fine most of the time, but lately the injection site bleeds a bit. Im gonna apply pressure tonight to avoid the fluid coming out.

wantabby > Thanks, im just as excited. :wohoo: congrats on O, don&#8217;t be to worried my SIL just got pregnant on 2 BD's, one 4 days before O and 1 after. All it takes is one determined little spermy!

Daisy > Im so sorry you have to go through IVF as well. But I pray for your success as well.

AFM > :wohoo: just 2 more days till my scan!!! im super excited to hear when the retrieval is and how many eggies I have! My kidneys are killing me at the moment, so im trying hard to drink 2l of water a day.


----------



## RainyMama

Want- I am wondering about your temperature today, what is it???

Bean- how's the bean today?

Daisy- sorry about the bfn, I hate testing, it is so discouraging!!! How exciting to look forward to ivf though if this cycle is a bust. 

Tella- forgive my ignorance, what is going on with your kidneys? It's related to the injections. 

Katy- hi :) how's your mood today?

AFM-my accu appointment yesterday was the best yet, I could sincerely feel the energy shift and some warmth in my womb. I asked her to work on my busy mind as well and it was super relaxing, I am more relaxed today as well. She hopes the effect will last longer the more I go and expects it will. I am a chronic worrier so that is a goal of mine!


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. I see the gp today. He was great about my worries and the 3 losses. When I told him we'd had the losses I cried he gave me time to compose myself then he wrote all details down and sorted some bits outm. He wants me to have the nurse test me for infection and other tests on a swab from my womb. I'm being referred to a gynaecologist and I'm waiting to hear about an appointment for a scan of my womb and ovaries. The ball is rolling. I'm scared of what they'll discover but I'm hopeful for a forever baby.


----------



## Tella

Rainy > Its due to the meds and all the hormones. So i need to drink 2l of water. Im 1l down for the day, another 1 to go :cry:

28329 > I know it is scary to start looking at what is wrong but look at it this way. IF they know whats wrong they can fix it, if they dont it will only cause more heartache and could get worse. :hugs: I know how you feel!!!!! :hugs: huge :hugs:


----------



## samanthax

aww bless you! 28329 
I know; miscarry aint easy i just have one on the 30th march - my otherhalf dont want to TTC so we are now NTNP witch im heartbroken. 

I keep having sharp pains in my overies after sex so i took a Ovulation test it was negative i took one just now and i have a very faint line; so maybe.. iam ovulating.. confused.com


----------



## 28329

Thanks ladies. I do hope that if there is a problem then its fixable. I don't go to the hospital for 7 weeks. Not sure if we should keep trying before then or not. I just don't know what to do.


----------



## wantabby

Rainy, I woke up 2 hours earlier than normal today, so I didn't temp.. I will tomorrow morning.. I hate that I didn't, but I also didn't want a "false low temp" to worry about. I'm glad your acupuncture went well! 

Katy~ I hated having all those tests done, but it gave me peace of that knowing exactly what was going on with my body, and what I was dealing with. Hopefully it will be something small, or nothing at all. Good luck!! 

Daisy~ Good luck either way the witch blows.. BFP or onto IVF!!


----------



## 28329

Thank you want. I'm feeling a little more positive since seeing the doctor. I'm no longer feeling sorry for myself and I'm so tempted to jump on my DF!! The future is a bright place. And, for all I know they could take their time with my scan and end up seeing a little something growing in there :) Nobody ever said this journey would be easy.


----------



## wantabby

How is everyone doing??? Bean any SS??

AFM ~ My sore throat has turned into a full blow head cold, not fun! I am taking medicine so I don't know if it is effecting my temps because it's a fever reducer?! It's acetaminophen though, no ibuprofen.. I go to my doctor Wednesday for my clomid scan, I think I'm going to start my progesterone today.. I just don't think we've done it this month..


----------



## 28329

Never say never want. I hope to hear good news from you soon.


----------



## Bean66

As this was the first trend I posted on I feel it deserves my 3000 post!! Can't believe it!! I spend way too much time on here but you are all so lovely.

Wantabby - Looks like you O'd hun. The scan will confirm. What's the scan for? To confirm you have O'd or to check for over stim? Is this the appointment where they will give you something to start AF if no O? 

28329 - How are you? Staying positive for you. I just know that sticky bean isn't far away.

Daisy - Any news?

Tella - Yay for lots of lovely follicles! 

PB lover - How are you?

Rainy - Glad the acupuncture went well! I'm a chronic worrier too!


----------



## RainyMama

Bean- is no news good news? How are you feeling???

Want- I hope the scan will reveal that you have ovulated. Why do you feel this cycle hasn't worked?

Katy- you sounds like you are feeling much better. Won't be long for your sticky bean!

Tella- hope your kidneys are hanging in there!

Daisy- I am eager to hear how you are doing.

AFM- once again we are failing at smep. This drives me batty because I think we might not have any trouble conceiving if we were regularly having sex. I am tempted to throw out the opks and my thermometer and try to change my mindset to not trying not preventing. I am so tired of being frustrated by DH not putting out. I now understand how he felt when I rejected him repeatedly while DS was breast feeding. 
Sigh.


----------



## Bean66

Rainy - yep no news is good news! Tests are progressing and bbs are sore, very sore! Otherwise feelibg good. 4 weeks 1day!

Bd scheduling is hard. Do you know why he doesnt? Is it because it feels scheduled? Maybe be 'planned' npnt is needed? As in monitor O yourself with fertile signs and the odd OPK but keep it spontaneous thoughout the month and just make sure you're 'sponateous' on O day or the day before. Just a thought. Men are funny creatures!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all!

It's official - bfn. Onto IVF now, just waiting for AF. 

Bean, so glad you are feeling more positive. 

Rainy, want, Katy, hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Daisy, again, I'm so sorry. But I believe that ivf will be a breeze for you. All the hard work will be done for you so all ya gotta do is sit back n let bean get snug. Chin up hunnie. :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Katy. I hope first time is a charm.


----------



## 28329

It has to be!


----------



## RainyMama

Daisy- I agree with Katy! One time's a charm for IVF sounds just right for you :)

Bean- I am so happy, you sound so perfectly pregnant. :) 

as far as my DH, he is in "the mood" naturally in the mornings, however our 4 year old son crawls into bed with us at around 4 am almost every single day. I told DH that I would work with him on some creative early morning sex before DS awakens, it will be painful to lose 45 minutes of precious sleep but my idea inspired DH to declare he will try to be less lazy at night. Fingers crossed he puts the moves on me this evening, I have had ewcm since yesterday afternoon and lots of cramping on my right side. Ovulation is undoubtedly imminent!! Otherwise I will get him in the morning, fingers crossed DS doesn't wake up extra early.


----------



## PBLover2

Bean66 said:


> As this was the first trend I posted on I feel it deserves my 3000 post!! Can't believe it!! I spend way too much time on here but you are all so lovely.
> 
> Wantabby - Looks like you O'd hun. The scan will confirm. What's the scan for? To confirm you have O'd or to check for over stim? Is this the appointment where they will give you something to start AF if no O?
> 
> 28329 - How are you? Staying positive for you. I just know that sticky bean isn't far away.
> 
> Daisy - Any news?
> 
> Tella - Yay for lots of lovely follicles!
> 
> PB lover - How are you?
> 
> Rainy - Glad the acupuncture went well! I'm a chronic worrier too!

Im good! Officially in the TWW, 4 DPO. I don't think this is our month, but who knows!


----------



## wantabby

Daisy~ I hope IVF goes well for you and you get your "first try" BFP!!!

PBlover~ I with you. I just am not feeling very lucky this month, but hopefully we are wrong! I've had good feelings with no good results, so maybe we will have bad feeling with great results! ;) 

Bean~ Good to hear you are progressing! :) keep us posted! when do you go to the doc?

My scan is to check my ovaries for cysts, so when I take my clomid I won't over stimulate them. I occasionally get cysts, so he likes to check before he allows me to take clomid.


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. Rainy, I'm ovulating very soon too. Got ewcm on cd 10, 11 and today and feeling dull cramps. We'll be tww budies :).


----------



## RainyMama

28329 said:


> hi ladies. Rainy, i'm ovulating very soon too. Got ewcm on cd 10, 11 and today and feeling dull cramps. We'll be tww budies :).

yay! :)


----------



## 28329

So tonight I've had copious amounts of ewcm. Going to jump on DF I think. :)


----------



## Buzzymomma

Hop on it!! ;)


----------



## DaisyQ

28329 said:


> So tonight I've had copious amounts of ewcm. Going to jump on DF I think. :)

Sounds promising!


----------



## 28329

Well, I jumped and it was gooooooood! He he.


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> Well, I jumped and it was gooooooood! He he.

Haha!! Glad you enjoyed! Fxd hun!


----------



## Bean66

Wantabby - How are you?

Rainy - hope you managing to get some bding it. It must be hard with a toddler.

Daisy - I have everything crossed for you. First time a charm!

Buzzy - HOw are you?

PBlover - Hope the TWW is passing quickly.

28329 - FIngers crossed you catch your sticky bean. :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Thanks bean. So much inspiration from stories of bfp's after a loss so I'm feeling a little optimistic. But I won't count my chickens. How are you doing?


----------



## Bean66

I'm good thanks. Just got sore bbs but no other symptoms. Tested again today. Pic in my journal. 

Told my bro who is very excited for us. They had their 8 weeks scan and everything is processing perfectly. 

I am exactly 4 weeks behind them. Crazy!


----------



## Tella

RainyMama > I understand completely how you feel, I had the exact same with my DH. Always had an excuse when it was the most crucial. But I went into NTNP for 2 months at the end of last year and it helped a lot! If it wasn&#8217;t for the failed IUI's then I would have thought we are rushing into the IVF.

Daisy > Fx'd for IVF for you

Want > GL with this cycle it is hard!


PBlover > Don&#8217;t count yourself out yet.


28329 > Hang in there, O is right around the corner as well as your forever bean!

Bean > UR tests are looking awesome! Are you gonna do a beta?

AFM > No meds today :happydance: 15hrs to go till my Egg Retrieval! I cant wait to find out how many they get and how they doing by Friday!

We gonna be a whole bunch in the tww together!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Bean66

Everything crossed Tella! Very exciting. Bet you're glad to stop the injections.

No betas. They aren't done regularly in the uk unless there is a reason. I'm happy my tests are getting darker. Seeing doc tomorrow but guessing he'll just make me pee in a cup and fill in a referral for the midwife. Hoping to see midwife at 6 weeks but maybe later and hoping for scan at 10weeks. If my scan comes through for closer to 14weeks then we might pay for a private one.


----------



## 28329

My booking in appointment was on the day I should have been 6 weeks bean so hope that will be the same for you too.


----------



## PBLover2

Thanks Bean & Tella. TWW is going fast, already 6 dpo. Since yesterday i've felt a little different this cycle then the others. Yesterday I had this weird pulsating pain in my pelvic area and this morning I just feel 'off'. A mixture of nausea, weird feeling in my throat, maybe im just getting sick.


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies!

I looked at your journal Bean, and your tests are just marvelous! ! :) 

tella, I can't wait to hear how many eggies you have!! :) 

Katy~ glad to hear bd was good! That always makes things better!! ;) Ov should be soon!! Fx'd you will catch the egg!! 

AFM~ My cold has pretty much gone now. Thank goodness!! I just have a slight sniffle now. I go to the doc for my scan tomm, so hopefully I will be starting Clomid soon! I still feel out this cycle, no tender boobs, nothing! Just some mild cramps yesterday and today. blahhh!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Want!! I'll stay positive for you.

I didn't get sore bbs until after 11dpo I think. Fxd!


----------



## MrsMM24

*BEAN* those tests are looking fab Hun!


:hi: Hi ladies, just stopping in as I am swarmed with work and things. But have to come in and check on you all and give an update.


*AFM...* I need 1-2 more temps to confirm it, but I think that I am in the TWW for sure! I had 2 donations at the beginning and end the suspected fertile period, so we shall see. My monitor gave me 2 peaks and so I wait!! Still soooo much going on, we are moving into our new house, should be there by the weekend, and work has been super busy, not to mention our DD is finishing up the 3rd grade. I'm updating my journal...:dust:


----------



## RainyMama

Tells- I am very very excited for your eggies as well! So very exciting!

Want/pblover- I have my fingers crossed for you!

Bean- I may have commented already on your journal but really those tests were quite lovely to see. I love the FRER so dark!!
When we conceived DS I didn't take an hpt until I was quite late for my period and the test was dark, though not that dark! :)

I have acupuncture tomorrow, I am very much looking forward to it. I think I am 1 dpo right now. Ewcm is all dried up. We BD'd twice during my fertile window, and one was the night before ovulation day. Next month's goal will be to be more, that is always our goal! Anyway it only takes one! While I do not feel good about our chances this month I do feel rather good in general. DS is a tiny madman, keeping me on my toes. DH is an awesome father. Both of them inspire me to love, nurture, express joy and want to grow our family.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Rainy! FIngers crossed for you! It does only take one! That's so lovely. Your family will grow soon, I am sure. :flower:

Hi MrsMM - :wave: Thanks!! Still can't believe it! I've been popping to your journal now and again to stalk. Sounds like you have been super busy. Good luck with the move. Hope yoyu are keeping well and fingers crossed for you! 

:dust:


----------



## wantabby

Hey Mrs.MM! So good to hear from you!!! 

Any news Tella? ?

Thanks bean, I need you to be positive for me, because I definitely am not at the moment.. 

I had my appointment today, I have a large cyst on my left ovary, and several small ones on the right. So no clomid for me next month! :( It was to early to see anything *if* I were pregnant. So I will keep temping, test if I'm late and hopefully have a BFP, if not I will start birth control when AF shows to dissolve the cysts.. boo! Then another scan May 23rd..


----------



## Bean66

Sorry about the cysts. Hope you get you're BFP then you don't have to worry. If you do go on BCP for a little while, I've heard to boosts your fertility when you first stop. So don't see it as all negative.

Nothing new to report. Seeing midwife 2 weeks today.


----------



## 28329

:happydance: yay to midwife. Hope it goes well for you. Those booking in appointments are long winded but feel amazing! 




AFM, cd 15 and still no ovulation. I know its coming though. Got some significant progression on my opk, so very nearly positive. Think a day or two and I'll have a positive. Started temping again this morning just in case I don't feel ovulation this time. I don't know where my head is at knowing that in a couple weeks I could potentially see 2 pink lines again. We will just see how it goes when I'm due af.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Bean I'm glad you're doing well this time :)

Katy there's a big chance for pink lines again! That's what happened to me... I got pregnant again on CD15... Totally unexpected but your body knows what it's doing right now. Totally crossing my fingers for you! 

Wantabby fingers crossed for you that you don't even have to go on bcp! But if you do, I hope your cysts go away quickly so you can hop back on track :)

Rainy that sounds like pretty good timing. I think we only did it like twice this time and it was a pretty big shock that I got a positive lol so don't worry about only doing the boogie a couple times!

I'm doing good... There's no denying I'm pregnant now! Belly is big. Feel baby wiggling all day long... Hubs felt it for the first time the other night. We have our 20 weeks ultra sound in 11 days :) we'll get to find out the gender then! Here's a belly pic from the other day :)
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v252/xXbLueyXx/6cf62b10.jpg


----------



## 28329

Aww buzzy, you have a beautiful bump. Thank you hun. I kinda feel like a robot at the moment, neither of us want to bd but do for baby making reasons. I feel ovulation coming so I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## samanthax

<3 the bump


----------



## 28329

:happydance: I just got my positive opk. Yay.


----------



## RainyMama

Buzzy- love your bump as well! Lookin good, mama .

Katy- yay for a positive opk!! I hope you can get "in the mood" for your baby making, makes it all the better for me if I can get some immediate gratification :) in addition to the potential life being made of course 

I am still doubtful that this could be our month, this might sound odd but I can't imagine being due in January. I can't picture it! Hehe anyway, I will test on may 10th if no AF. Looking for a project to pass the time. Any ideas?


----------



## 28329

Well, we had been arguing before I done the opk and while screaming at each other I threw the opk at him. He just looked at me and dragged me to the bedroom. Needless to say we finally had fun sex that we enjoyed and did because we wanted to. It was great!! 




Rainy, I find that getting lost in a stephen king book helps me. My reading will start again tomorrow.


----------



## Buzzymomma

I laughed at throwing the OPK haha. Glad you enjoyed yourself :)


----------



## Bean66

Lovely bump Buzzy.

Katy - Yay to OPK fun bding!!! Have you read the dark towers series? Loved them. 

Rainy - You never know. When we started discussing babies one thing I said is that I didn't want a christmas baby!! ha ha! Now I could't be happier!!


----------



## 28329

I have the dark towers books bean but my DD ripped out some pages when she was smaller. I'm a sucker for library books, love the smell, so I may take them out. I'm currently reading desperation and its fantastic. Stephen kings mind is so amazing. We watched dreamcatcher the other day but I found that the book is much better so I dug that out. Following the book I'm reading I'll go on to read firestarter. That's my favourite by far. I'm such a fan of stephen king.


----------



## 28329

I said that last cycle bean. Really wasn't sure on an xmas baby. Then I got my bfp and an edd of december 11th and I was all "bring it on" 

Whens your edd? 5 weeks tomorrow. :happydance:


----------



## Bean66

I tend to read more fantasy than horror so haven't read many other Stephen king books.

EDD - 29th December from O. But on the verge of a complete panic melt down. Need to chill and think positively.


----------



## 28329

That's to be expected bean. It's hard to chill out when you've got want you want so badly. You just posted the 5000th post on this thread :)


----------



## RainyMama

Katy- I have a book I have been meaning to read, good thinking.

Bean- what's the panic about? :hugs:


----------



## 28329

I find it so easy to get lost in a book. Even more so when in a hot bubble bath with the lights dimmed and my mango candle lit. :)


----------



## Bean66

Ok I need to get reading and stop panicking. Thanks ladies.

Rainy - I'm just being stupid. Have nothing I should be worried about. Just worried. Silly I know. I should just be happy that I'm pregnant. I think it's that I know more ladies on here with angels than sticky beans. It's really hard to be positive. Ok must be positive and enjoy this.


----------



## 28329

Bean, when I got my bfp I worried so much but once I got late for the witch I settled. I know my story doesn't have a happy ending but yours will. Being online seeing all the angels really doesn't help. But come december you'll have a gorgeous little baby to take car of who will love you limitlessly.


----------



## Bean66

Thank you!

Hope everyone is ok.

How are the TWWers? Any good symptoms?


----------



## PBLover2

Im 9 dpo.....im feeling crampy today like AF is on her way but she shouldn't be here till Tuesday. Boobs were itching last night.... and I haven't had an appetite lately.


----------



## 28329

Sounds good pblover! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Bean sometimes I feel like this website is where ladies go when they're having issues... So I feel like it seems like miscarriages and complications are more common than they are. So, try not to worry until you have something to worry about :)

Sorry if I offended anyone saying this :hugs:


----------



## RainyMama

Bean- I hope you are feeling better!

Buzzy- I think your right that women turn to this site for support and often that might be because they are facing a challenge. It is not a good representation of all pregnancies. A lot of pregnancies are uneventful.

Bean and buzzy I wish you uneventful pregnancies :)


----------



## Bean66

Hey Ladies

Thanks for the support. Feeling better today.:flower:

PB sounding good!!

Katy - How are you hun?

Thanks Buzzy - Loving you bump. I agree, I don't think here is a great representation. Thinking positively now.

Thanks Rainy - How are you doing?


----------



## PBLover2

Thanks Bean. Im feeling doubtful today....my temp hasn't gotten any higher and last month AF came 11dpo. Hopefully my crampy feeling isn't due to her arrival.


----------



## Bean66

Don't count yourself out yet. Fingers crossed!


----------



## 28329

I'm good today bean. Glad you're feeling better and more positive. Even though my temp is pretty much the same as yesterday I'm convinced I'm 1dpo today. I had ovulation pain from 3pm until I fell asleep at 4:30am. I've dull ovulation cramps today but with the intensity of them yesterday I know I ovulated around 9-10pm last night. I'm pretty in tune with my body and know it far better than fertility friend :haha: We'll go at it again tonight and tomorrow for good messure. I've had my temps fool me before with a spike the day I've ovulated. I told my sister today about our losses and ttc. She was lovely about it and told me to chill out and it will happen. I was worried about her reaction, don't know why!


----------



## Bean66

That's great that she is supportive. Fingers crossed you caught the egg. You'll be celebrating your sticky bean soon.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I ladies, I am 15DPO with all BFN tests. We are planning on starting the sperm meets egg plan this cycle as soon as AF arrives. 

Does iit usually take long to get pregnant with this plan? I had a tubal reversal done on March and have been put on 100mg of Clomid.


----------



## RainyMama

Bean- I am doing well, thanks :) my older sister got a faint positive today. She started trying with IUI last year and they have tried 6 times. We are so excited! She'll go for a blood test on Monday.

Galvan- I'm not sure how long it is supposed to take, sorry I am no help


----------



## 28329

Galvan, I've seen you a lot on the testing threads. Welcome! It doesn't take long at all using smep. I've seen it take a while for some but no time for others. I've been doing smep since august last year but always got too excited and got off the beaten path. We perfected it last cycle and succeeded. Best of luck to you. But don't count yourself out until witch turns up. 


Rainy, great news about your sister. I hope her blood test brings her good news. I'm sure it will. So much hope from these stories.


----------



## wantabby

Glad you are better Bean!! 

I am just waiting.. No real symptoms of af or bfp.. I've been having some dull cramping, headache, and slightly sore boobs?! temps aren't going up, so I'm sure witch will show next week.. (My LP is 16 days)


----------



## wantabby

How is everyone doing?? 

Bean symptoms progressing? ?

tella any news?? 

pblover and Katy how are you in the tww?? 

lola n beauty I hope everything is going as it should! 

everyone else :dust: your way!! 

afm, BFN yesterday.. :( I've had af type cramps and my cervix is opening so I'm expecting witch by Wednesday.. temps are still low.. I'm just waiting so I can start BCP.. boo!


----------



## 28329

Oh want, I'm sorry about the bfn. But maybe your bfp is just shy :) I'm doing good in my tww. I'm either 1dpo or 3dpo. Taking it as it comes.


----------



## PBLover2

wantabby said:


> How is everyone doing??
> 
> Bean symptoms progressing? ?
> 
> tella any news??
> 
> pblover and Katy how are you in the tww??
> 
> lola n beauty I hope everything is going as it should!
> 
> everyone else :dust: your way!!
> 
> afm, BFN yesterday.. :( I've had af type cramps and my cervix is opening so I'm expecting witch by Wednesday.. temps are still low.. I'm just waiting so I can start BCP.. boo!


AF got me yesterday! Im not too bummed out though, I really want a spring baby so i'm okay with not getting a BFP this month! Trying to keep my chin up and think positive thoughts! I'm going to buy Pre-seed and start Vitamin B complex to see if that helps us get our little nugget. DH goes back in July for another SA if we aren't pregnant by then. Something tells me June is gonna be our month ;)


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies.

PB sorry about AF. I think B complex helped me. What dose you starting on? B50 or B100?

Wantabby - :hugs: Hope your BFP is just being shy. If not I hope BCP gives you a lovely little fertility boost.

Katy - Fingers crossed.

Galvan - I think it depends. It has a good success rate. I think it's best if you tend to O the day after +OPK rather than on the day of. I think bding on the day before O is important.

Tella - How are the embies? so excited for you.

Rainy - That's great re: your sister. Maybe you'll be like me and my SIL and be 4 weeks apart!

Hi to everyone else! :wave:


----------



## PBLover2

I'm not sure Bean. What do you recommend?


----------



## Bean66

Difficult to say. I started on B100 because I like jumping in at the deep end but some ladies do get some side effects, apart from the neon pee. Some ladies get headaches, hot flushes etc. 

It's completely up to you. You could do a cycle B50 and take it from there?


----------



## Buzzymomma

I did B100 for both of my recent pregnancies too! The vitex and b100 made me feel awesome for those 2 months I was on them. I felt like all my emotions were in check. 

Some people recommend you just take b50 but I was like bean... Impatient, so I just went for it full speed :haha:


----------



## PBLover2

This is all really interesting. I haven't looked too much into supplements for women as DH has poor morph/motility i've just researched stuff for him. I figure if I can boost my fertility to help his guys then the better chances we'll have!


----------



## RainyMama

Want- I still have my fingers crossed for you, what do the drs say taking bcps will do for you? Regulate your cycle?

Thanks bean, fingers crossed that our due dates will be one week apart!! It would be so fun to go through an entire pregnancy with my older sis!

Pblover- what do you hope a b complex will do for you? Lengthen LP?


----------



## 28329

So sorry about the witch pblover but yay to pma! I hope you crack it this cycle.


----------



## wantabby

Thank you ladies! I guess it's hard to be positive after so long.. :/ 

Rainy ~ I am taking BCP to dissolve some cysts so I can take clomid the next cycle, he didn't want to overstimulate my ovaries with the clomid since I had cysts..


----------



## PBLover2

Rainy- I hope so! We'll see how it works.


----------



## RainyMama

Hi ladies- miss you all. What is happening with everyone?

I am in the tww at 7 or 8 dpo. I refuse to test until I am truly late, so waitin till may 10th, but expect AF on may 8th or 9th. So I suppose we'll know on one of those days,eh?


----------



## 28329

:hi: I'm either 3dpo or 5dpo. Depeneds on if I go by what my body has told me or what my temps are trying to say. When I asked the nurse about it yesterday she said a temp spike can happen more than a day after ovulation but I suppose we'll see.


----------



## RainyMama

Fingers crossed Katy, wouldn't it be fun to be bump buddies?


----------



## 28329

It would be fantastic!! We'd only be days apart.


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies!!!!! I am just waiting still :coffee: I was convinced :witch: would be here yesterday, due to temp drop... but she didn't show?! temp is back up today?! so I'm just waiting.. :witch: is due anytime... boobs are starting to get sore which is normal with af.. but who knows?!?!


----------



## 28329

Fingers crossed the witch stays away for you want.


----------



## Bean66

Fingers crossed Want!!!!!

Sorry for my absence.

Rainy and Katy - everything crossed for you guys too! Have a good feeling for you all this month!

AFM - I'm good but soooooooooo angry with myself! Just realised I've lost £50 cash from my back pocket! I'm so stupid, why did I not just put it in my wallet. I just can't let it go. I'm driving DH up the wall. But I really needed that money. Stupid Stupid Stupid!! :dohh: :dohh:

On a good note. DH is getting a promotion so with be bring in more money from September. :happydance: Should make everything a little easier when Im on maternity leave.


----------



## RainyMama

Want- Interesting chart, sure looks like there could be good news coming your way :)

Bean- I remember losing$87 that I dropped from my pocket I was angry for days. Then my mom was inline at a coffee shop down the street from my house and overheard this man tell a story of how he was desperate for money and found $87 on the street the day before, he looked around for someone who may have dropped it but no one was in the street. Strange, small world!

My sister's results Monday were low at 26 and then 48 hours later tripled and are at 85, we are all happy, but doc is worried. What do you guys think? She is 16/17 dpo.


----------



## 28329

Sorry you lost that much money bean. I hate loosing money.


----------



## 28329

Rainy, the numbers have gotta start somewhere! I'm sure all is fine. If she implanted at 12dpo then I'd say she's on target. Hcg can take up to 4 days to double.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Dropping in to say hello! 

Bean I'm choked for that you lost that money! I hate losing money!!

Hope AF stays away for the rest of you! 

5 sleeps until I find out if bump is blue or pink! Stoked!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks ladies! I've learnt my lesson!

Rainy - as long as the numbers are going up I'd be happy. As Katy said could just be late implantation. Fxd!

Hi buzzy - that's so exciting! Is your LO excited about getting a brother or sister?


----------



## 28329

Looking forward to your pink or blue news buzzy. What are you secretly hoping for?


----------



## wantabby

still waiting?! I'm going to go crazy!


----------



## RainyMama

Want!!!! When did you last test?? This is craziness! I am officially accusing you of being knocked up, lady! :winkwink:


----------



## wantabby

I tested Sunday, with 2nd morning urine... I will try to pick up a test tonight, so I can fmu test tomorrow. My boobs are getting more sore?! and I'm having slight cramping.. so witch could b coming.. who knows at this point?! She's usually shown by now?! or it least spotting.. I will be "late" tomorrow if ff has my o date right.. 

I gladly accept that Rainy!! I hope you are right!!!!!!


----------



## 28329

Want, I had really intense af cramping last cycle before my bfp. I called them happy cramps. Apparently its burrowing pains. Hope it's that case for you. I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Want you definitely need to test!! Everything crossed for you!

Bean she doesn't really get it yet... I ask her if she wants me to bring home a baby for her to play with and she always says yes so I'm hoping that's good :haha: how's your tiny bean doing? Good I hope!

Katy I'm hoping for a boy! But I think it's a girl and that's totally ok. I just want a healthy, beautiful baby in my arms, no matter what kinda bits it has! 

Everyone else just waiting? How are tella and daisy? Haven't seen them post in a while!


----------



## Bean66

Good luck Want!! Looking good !

Katy / Rainy / Pb how's the TWW? Fxd!!

Tella - how are jelly and tot? When do you test? Have everything crossed!!

Buzzy - I'm sure she's going to love having a baby brother or sister. How are you feeling?

All good with me. Still nervous but not like I was. 6 weeks tomorrow!! Lack of MS makes me nervous but apparently most ladies start week 6/7. Also my mum didn't get it. My bbs are growing through and sore nipples.


----------



## 28329

I got morning sickness pretty early with my DD bean but it was around the 5/6 week mark. But not everyone gets it. My tww is going by quick enough. Going by my temps I'm 5dpo. Had some pink cm yesterday but I'm not reading into it too much. Nothing else to repoert.


----------



## Tella

Buzzymomma said:


> Bean sometimes I feel like this website is where ladies go when they're having issues... So I feel like it seems like miscarriages and complications are more common than they are. So, try not to worry until you have something to worry about :)
> 
> Sorry if I offended anyone saying this :hugs:

I agree with you 100%. There is millions of woman who falls pregnant wihtout having to deal wiht TTC and therefor never post their success stories, so many of those dont even know how it all works :dohh:

Most (not all) of the ladies on here has been in need of moral support by someone that is dealing with the samething as them and then you end up with higher no of sad stories than happy stories.

We will all get our forever babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 28329

Buzzy, I have my fingers crossed that you're team blue :)


----------



## Tella

Im just peeping in to say hi :wave:

Sorry i have been mia, but im off work for the tww so im not on my pc that often. Im updating my journal via phone so if you are wondering just pop in there :)

AFM > Sore boobs is about the only side effect i have from the progesterone this month. But soon it will be due to J&T making hcg :winkwink:

Im tired but not so much that i want to sleep, just to want to lie on the bed the whole time :D


----------



## lolalei3

Bean I didn't start getting ms until week 7, then it hit me! Make the most out of not feeling sick for now! :winkwink:

Wanttaby good luck for testing hon! :dust:

Tella praying you get your twins! a boy and a girl that would be wonderful!!:kiss:

Buzzy yay for gender scan! fx'd for a healthy baby boy! :flower:

Katy how is the zoo? any new additions? happy tww :flower:

Beauty how are you?

:hi: to everyone i've missed! 

Really looking forward to my holiday to Bali!! OH can't get the time off work so I will just be going with my mum and stepdad, we fly out on saturday morning, the flight is only 3hrs and have had a check up with my doctor who said all was well with bub and i'm good to go! just need to be very careful with what i eat and drink (no tap water!) yay tropical drinks by the pool here I come!!:happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

Lola, omg, sooooo jealous about Bali!! Have fun!

:hi: to everyone!

No longer doing SMEP, moving onto IVF, but I like to check on you all.


----------



## Beauty2

Hello Ladies!!

Happy Friday!! Coming through to give my *32 week *update. I&#8217;m now *8 months *along&#8230;.WHOOHOO!!!!! :wohoo: Almost done!!! *8 more weeks to go!* 

Baby is kicking up a storm and I love it :cloud9: I can tell he&#8217;s running out of room in there because when I grease up my belly he moves a lot. Yestreday, I had a doc appointment and it went well. Had a few concerns regarding possible preterm labor as I&#8217;ve been having a few pains (dull backaches, period-like cramps, and sharp pains going around my waist) but my doc checked my cervix and she said it was closed and baby&#8217;s head was done so, everything looked normal. Apparently, my blood pressure went up as well but it&#8217;s still in the normal range. Just counting the days until baby gets here. We (me, OH, and DD) heard baby&#8217;s heart beat and it was normal&#8230;I think around 133. This was the first time DD went to the doc appointment with me to check the baby. She was excited and a bit confused but she enjoyed hearing the baby&#8217;s heart. 

I&#8217;m getting a little too excited as it&#8217;s now time to purchase baby stuff!!! YAY!!! :yipee: So far I&#8217;ve only purchased onsies. We are trying to wait until we move at the end of the month to buy everything else needed. We&#8217;re still looking for a place and time is running out so, I&#8217;m VERY stressed. Got to keep a leveled head because I don&#8217;t want to turn this non-preterm labor into a very serious matter. Going to be hard but it&#8217;s what I&#8217;ve got to do. 

Anyhoo, how are all you ladies doing today? 

*Bean *- how are you feeling, doll? Hanging in there? I hope you&#8217;re not under any stress and you are taking this time to relax. Put your feet up :flower: 

*Katy *&#8211; How are you? Any symptoms? I haven&#8217;t read through the posts today yet so, I&#8217;ll do my &#8216;catch up&#8217; in a sec if you&#8217;ve already given symptom details. Hang in there, lovely! :hugs: FXD!!!

Buzzy &#8211; you look so cute with your little bump! I&#8217;m glad to see things are progressing well for you and baby. Can&#8217;t wait to hear what you are having!! Any preferences? Ugh, I&#8217;m so excited for you!!! :happydance: 

*Want *&#8211; I hope that witch hasn&#8217;t/doesn&#8217;t show up! I hope there is about 9 ½ months until hear next visit due to a sticky bean! FXD!!! 

*MM24 *&#8211; Aww, doll! I&#8217;ve missed you! Glad you gave an update. I hope all is well!!! FXD!!!

*Lola *&#8211; how&#8217;s the baby? I hope baby is kicking up a storm. Did I miss it? Did you tell us what you are having? Sorry, I&#8217;ve been in my own little world. 

If I&#8217;ve missed anyone, please forgive me! Trying to get work done and check with my girls (you). I will catch up soon&#8230;promise!


----------



## Beauty2

28329 said:


> I got morning sickness pretty early with my DD bean but it was around the 5/6 week mark. But not everyone gets it. My tww is going by quick enough. Going by my temps I'm 5dpo. Had some pink cm yesterday but I'm not reading into it too much. Nothing else to repoert.

Aha, hope that baby is implanting! FXD, doll!! :thumbup:


----------



## Beauty2

Bean66 said:


> Good luck Want!! Looking good !
> 
> Katy / Rainy / Pb how's the TWW? Fxd!!
> 
> Tella - how are jelly and tot? When do you test? Have everything crossed!!
> 
> Buzzy - I'm sure she's going to love having a baby brother or sister. How are you feeling?
> 
> All good with me. Still nervous but not like I was. 6 weeks tomorrow!! Lack of MS makes me nervous but apparently most ladies start week 6/7. Also my mum didn't get it. My bbs are growing through and sore nipples.

I wouldn't worry too much about MS. With DD, I had very mild nausea and with this pregnancy I don't think MS kicked in until between 6-8 weeks along. Just try to relax, doll! Less the stress the better the chances. Easier said than done....I know! :hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

Tella said:


> Buzzymomma said:
> 
> 
> Bean sometimes I feel like this website is where ladies go when they're having issues... So I feel like it seems like miscarriages and complications are more common than they are. So, try not to worry until you have something to worry about :)
> 
> Sorry if I offended anyone saying this :hugs:
> 
> I agree with you 100%. There is millions of woman who falls pregnant wihtout having to deal wiht TTC and therefor never post their success stories, so many of those dont even know how it all works :dohh:
> 
> Most (not all) of the ladies on here has been in need of moral support by someone that is dealing with the samething as them and then you end up with higher no of sad stories than happy stories.
> 
> We will all get our forever babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Agreed.


----------



## 28329

Lola, we do have a couple new additions. My gerbil died so we got two more, I got DF a baby monitor lizzard and today we bought red belly piranha! The baby bearded dragon is poorly. Has paralasys in his front legs so he needs more care. Don't know if its permanent or not though. 
:hi: beauty, you're pregnancy has gone so fast! Only 8 weeks left, omg!! I sure hope the pink cm was a little bean but I won't hold out too much hope.


----------



## wantabby

still waiting.. I couldn't get a test last night.. I will today though! testing in the a.m. if witch hasn't shown!!! I'm feeling like she may though?! temp went up a little though?! 

I would be 4 w3d *if* I were preg.. how did you ladies feel at this time in pregnancy??!


----------



## 28329

Want, I hope you are pregnant, I really do. At 4+3 all I felt was nausea, painfull boobs and a major craving for cheese!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Want the only thing I felt until like 7 weeks when ms hit me was sore boobs! They're still sore lol I was still in denial I was pregnant at 4+3 :haha:


----------



## Beauty2

Want - your chart is looking really good. Looks like you might've implanted on 14dpo. FXD!!!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Hiya want- I saw your temp went down a teeny bit, still quite high though. What's the latest update? Fingers still crossed for you!


----------



## wantabby

Hey Rainy, I don't know if my temp actually dropped. I woke up about 1:30 earlier than normal and I went ahead n temped.. so I think it would have been higher if I would have waited. I will test tomm morning! I just wonder if I could be preg because my temps haven't really increased?!


----------



## 28329

Not all pregnant ladies have stupidly high temps want. I sure hope that test tomorrow brings you good news. Do you not adjust your temps? I know your temp would be a degree or two higher if taken an hour and half early.


----------



## Bean66

Fingers crossed Want!!!!!


----------



## Bebits93

I had my mc march 27,my first cycle just ended so we decided ti try the sperm meets egg plan :)


----------



## 28329

Welcome bebits. So sorry for your loss. I only suffered mine 3 weeks ago so I know exactly how you're feeling. Smep has great success rate. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Welcome! Good luck, this pregnancy was right after a mc for us!


----------



## RainyMama

wantabby said:


> Hey Rainy, I don't know if my temp actually dropped. I woke up about 1:30 earlier than normal and I went ahead n temped.. so I think it would have been higher if I would have waited. I will test tomm morning! I just wonder if I could be preg because my temps haven't really increased?!

want- :wave:
i hope you have good news for us today, thinking of you.

katy- how are you doing this tww?


----------



## wantabby

The :witch: blew in on me! I woke with a low temp, I tested anyway, BFN..(of course) Then AF showed mid day.. boo!!!! I started my BCP today also, so hopefully that will shorten her visit and dissolve those pesky cysts!!! I hope everyone is doing great!!! Any tww updates?! How are you feeling Bean??


----------



## RainyMama

Want- so sorry AF arrived. Are your LPs usually so long. Good luck with the pill, hope it does the trick.

I have no news to report, waiting patiently-ish for AF. Wish I could know now what was going on in there but i am glad to avoid seeing any BFNs if that really is AF on her way.


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies sorry been MIA. Will be back tomorrow for a proper catch up. 

Want - so so sorry! Hope the BCP does the trick and gets rid of those evil cysts and brings you your BFP.

Fingers crossed for the rest of you in the TWW.

I'm good nausea starting to hit. Nothing major.


----------



## 28329

Want, I'm so so sorry. I had such a good feeling about you. I really hope the pill gets rid of those cycts very quick!
Rainy, my tww is going by.....lol. Major temp drop today from 36.95 to 36.53 today. Hope it goes back up and I get my bfp. At least I know witch isn't coming this early!


----------



## RainyMama

Hi bean!

Katy- implantation dip?! So exciting!!!!!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Aww want! I'm sorry the witch got you!

Katy looking good for implantation dip ;)

As for me... Bump is pink!


----------



## 28329

Aww, team pink! And she's gonna be beautiful like mummy and sister. 
Thanks ladies. I hope it was an implantation dip but I'm not holding out hope, it could mean anything.


----------



## wantabby

yayy buzzy! team pink!! That's awesome! 

katy- I hope that was implantation for you!! 

and no rainy, my LP is usually 15-16 days.. but this was my second cycle unmedicated (off clomid or bcp) before I started taking meds my cycles were 60-90 days.. with clomid or bcp they are like clockwork.. I think I was on bcp for to many years when I was young 8-9 years from age 13 to 21.. with no breaks.. so it has really been a challenge to try to get my cycles regulated naturally.. So last cycle was actually pretty good for me being non medicated.. I'm hoping the cysts will dissolve and I will b on clomid in June!! I go back to the doc the 25th so that will give the bcp a little over 2 weeks to work, and I will be cutting out caffeine again..


----------



## 28329

My temp went back up today and I have dull af cramps. Nowhere near as intense as last cycle but they're there. I've linked my chart too so you can all see.


----------



## Bean66

Chat looks great Katy!!! Fingers crossed!

:wave: ladies. Sorry no personals. Back tomorrow to say hi and to see how everybody is.


----------



## 28329

Thanks bean. Look forward to seeing you tomorrow.


----------



## RainyMama

Katy- Your chart looks so good!! I have always longed for an implantation dip :)
I have such a good feeling for you this cycle. Can't wait for more time to pass so you can test.

AFM- cd30 of a usually 28 day cycle, 14 dpo. I am feeling optimistic but terrified to test!


----------



## 28329

Thanks rainy. I'm not getting too excited but my brain is saying "jesus woman, test, you're pregnant" but my heart is screaming "don't be silly, so soon after your loss"
I will get some tests tomorrow and start testing friday. I don't like testing early but I have an urge to now, but shhh, its a secret :haha:

All I can say to you rainy is :test: how long is your lp usually? Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## 28329

So ff has taken away my solid ch's and given me dotted because I have had ewcm today. The only time I had that in my tww was last cycle. I'm getting scared to test in case its a bfp. Does that sound strange?


----------



## RainyMama

Katy- I have heard varying levels of estrogen can cause ewcm at different times in the cycle. Maybe hold off on testing if you are nervous? Obviously that us what I do!

I was going to test Thursday, but now I am thinking I will tomorrow.


----------



## 28329

Omg, so excited about tomorrow. Hope its a bfp!
I think me being nervous won't change the result and I gotta find out one day. I'll keep an eye on my temps and if they look good I'll test. Everything looks pretty good for me this cycle but the witch could still come so I need to calm down. We did make the desision to keep trying this cycle!!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Katy I'm still getting ewcm, and pretty sure I got it throughout my tww too. So I have everything that I can crossed crossed for you... I'll even ask tiny girl to cross her fingers so you have double luck from over here :haha:


----------



## 28329

Aww buzzy. That's so cute. Thank you. My nerves are getting the better of me. I'm over half way through my tww so not long now!


----------



## Bean66

Wow what an exciting read!!

Buzzy - Congrats on team pink!! :happydance: Awesome news! Do you have a scan pic to show us? Loving the photo of you and your daughter. Beautiful!!

28329 - OMG your chart is amazing!! I'd say your pregnant love. Get testing!!!

Rainy - Also sounding very promising. Do you know how low your LP usually is? I have everything crossed then I'm going to have some new bump buddies!!

Want - So sorry the witch got you. I know the BCP will sort out your cysts and get you your BFP. 

Tella - How are you doing hun? :hugs:

Daisy - :hugs: Hope the doctor is getting organised and a lovely BFP plan ready for you.

MrsMM - :wave:

PBlover - Any news?

AFM - Nothing much to report. Nausea is starting to hit. Just have the queasiness of one too many drinks and the can't help its (if you get what I mean). Finding I want to eat constantly. I'm meant to be in a Bikini in 10weeks. At this rate it's not going to be pretty. Worth it to be pregnant though. Going to try and eat little and often. At the moment I'm snacking all day and having proper meals. Also not MS related but I very naughtily had chips 5 times in 4 days over the bank holiday!! We're usually eat pretty healthy but neither of us fancied cooking and we didn't go out so ate crap instead. That needs to stop.


----------



## 28329

Hi bean. I think another 2 mornings of temps like todays and I'll test. All the signs are pointing towards a bfp. Even DF says that I'm showing the symptoms. All I want to eat hot food with lots of cheese, I'm waking early again, and like last cycle coffee tastes horrible. I have a metalic taste in my mouth and I'm pretty moody! We'll see on friday. If my temps stay up I'll say my chart is triphasic!
So sorry nausea has hit. I hope it doesn't turn into ms.


----------



## Bean66

Everything crossed!! Definitely looks like it'll be triphasic!! :happydance: Sorry I'll try not to get too excited!!


----------



## 28329

:rofl: I'm secretly excited myself. I'm buying some £ shop tests today. They work well for me. I may even test tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## RainyMama

Katy- Your chart is so exciting, I cannot wait for you to test! Take good care of yourself with lots of rest and good food :)

For me: Today is CD1!

This cycle I'm bringing the OPKs back and continuing: acupuncture, prenatal vitamins, super healthy foods, less coffee, no alcohol, etc. Adding: more BDing(!!) and softcups. 

Have a wonderful morning, ladies.


----------



## 28329

Oh rainy, I'm sorry you're on cd1. Best of luck to you this cycle. DF threw a box of tests at me earlier and ordered me to test. It was midday at 10dpo and told him it'll be bfn. He didn't believe me but it was. I'm armed with 10 cheap tests and 4 cb digis. So everyday testing has begun. 16/17 hours until my next test!


----------



## PBLover2

Not much going on with me. I've stopped temping. I was becoming obsessed with it and then disappointed each month with BFN's. So, for now im just going to use OPK's and hope for the best. I've vowed to stop stressing about TTC and just let it happen. I've been focusing on the gym and my nutrition (not that I think that's part of our issue), but it's helped me keep my mind off TTC and work on getting my body into the best shape ever. I figure if I can focus on that, i'll get my BFP when I least expect it :)


----------



## Buzzymomma

Katy I'm so excited for you! Look at that temp today!!! Just a couple more days until you'll get that BFP, I know it!

Bean I've been eating like absolute crazy too... Only gained 8 pounds though! Your body might just need all that! 

Good luck PBlover, it always happens when you think it won't :)

Nothing new with me... Here's a couple scan pics :) sorry of they're huge I'm on my phone. 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v252/xXbLueyXx/8f0cc0a9.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v252/xXbLueyXx/f77f6a34.jpg
And my latest belly shot for good measure :haha: excuse the dumb face lol
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v252/xXbLueyXx/f1c25abb.jpg


----------



## 28329

Aww buzzy, beautiful pictures of your little girl. So lovely. And your bump is getting so big! You're blooming.


----------



## RainyMama

Buzzy- your tiny girl looks great, as do you!


----------



## 28329

Pblover, your bfp is closer than you think. Best of luck to you.


----------



## MrsMM24

*BUZZY* CONGRATS on team Pink Hun!


:wave: Hi Ladies... just stopping through on my not so successful journey. I hope you are all doing well.


]___________________________________________
*AFM...* Well... my temps seems to be up and down now. No doubt an effect of the most recent MC. I did test this morning, and it was a stark white BFN! My journey is not over however, as we had an HSG in April and are holding out hope that the next three months we ring true to the high fertility afterwards. I am focused on getting into summer MILF shape while TTC! I will let you know when AF officially sets in, but till then, GL to all May testers and see you in June to the rest!:dust:


----------



## 28329

So sorry about the bfn MrsMM.


----------



## Bean66

Katy - that BFPs coming!!

Rainy - sorry about the witch! You'll get your BFP soon.

Buzzy - beautiful scan pics and lovely bump. Great you've only gained 8lbs. Thanks for sharing.

MrsMM - sorry about the BFN. Hope the HSG does the trick. I know you'll get your rainbow soon.


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks BEAN amd 28329... I'm hanging in there! Hope you are all well...


----------



## Beauty2

Hello Ladies! :wave: 

I hope you are all doing well today! Any news? Nice hearing from ya, MM24! Glad you're hanging in there! And welcome to the newbie(s)! 

Well, I'm now a big fat Honeydew!! YAY!!! Only 7 more weeks to go!! 49 days to be exact!! I'm excited!! :yipee: It's almost over and I can have some frozen coffee and maragaritas! :rofl: My priorities are a little twisted right now :wacko: 

Happy Friday to you all!!! Have a great weekend!!! :hugs:


----------



## 28329

I can't believe how close you are beauty! I'm excited too. Can't wait to see your beautiful baby.


----------



## Beauty2

28329 said:


> I can't believe how close you are beauty! I'm excited too. Can't wait to see your beautiful baby.

How are you doing? Can't see your chart. Any news?


----------



## Beauty2

FYI: I finally uploaded my a 19 week ultrasound pic as my avatar. Sorry it took so long...LOL!


----------



## 28329

Aww, beautiful picture. So sweet. No news from me yet. Chart is looking fab. Had a huge temp drop at 8dpo and my temps have climed since. Is looking pretty. Bfn again this morning but early days still.


----------



## Bean66

Beauty - cant believe you're nearly ready to pop! Honeydew! Amazing! Scan pic is beautiful! So clear!

Katy - charts looking good!! Fxd!!

:wave: to everyone else. Hope you're all good!


----------



## Beauty2

Katy - OMG!! Your chart looks fantastic!!! I hope this means great news for you in a few days!!! FXD!!! :dust:

Bean - How are you doing? MS getting better? Ooh, ooh, 7 weeks tomorrow!!!! Whoop whoop!!!!! :wohoo: so happy for you!! :happydance:


----------



## Bean66

I've got a blueberry!!! Yay!!

I'm good. Nausea has eased but I'm being careful how I'm eating. Not letting myself get hungrey. 

I really can't believe it's nearly time for your LO to arrive. Is house sorted? You were moving weren't you? Think maybe it's time for another bump pic?


----------



## Beauty2

Bean - YAY!!!!! A blueberry!!! So proud of your little bean!!! When is your next appt/scan? Can't wait!! Yea, little one is almost done cooking!! I'm excited. We'll be moving on June 2nd right before baby comes. 
Maybe I'll take another bump pic and you ladies can judge if it has gotten any bigger or not. I don't think it has. I think I'm the same size but baby is filling in. Might take one for Mother's Day. Stay tuned.


----------



## 28329

Beauty, I sure hope I get some good news soon!! 
Happy 7 weeks bean. Woo hoo.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Katy your chart still looks great! Fingers crossed for you!

Bean you totally have the right idea. The less hungry you let yourself get the less ass you'll feel like haha. I also found that taking a good quality prenatal at night time helps tremendously! Hopefully ms doesn't bite you too bad!

Oh beauty I'm so jealous of you not having to be super pregnant through the dead of summer :haha: I'm so not looking forward to the sick heat of late July being like 30+ weeks! You do need another belly picture though! Get on it, woman!

Nothing new over here. 21 weeks now!


----------



## samanthax

Hey girls, 

I have a viewing of a house on wednesday at some point.. so me and Keelan can have start settle, 

Im abit lost.. As seems I haven't been doing any OPK.. or doing my temping.. But I can't make out if im Past ovulation.. or during.. But i got abit excited.. as I see 2 Pink spots.. (noticeable) in my panty liner!.. So I'm not to sure.. if its me ovulation.. or if its implation.. :| from what i can make out.. ( by a calender) Is I ovulated.. on wednesday... but its too early for the implation? gahh confussed!xx


----------



## 28329

Samantha, carry on baby dancing just incase. But its not un heard of for implantation to happen at 4dpo either. Is rare but can happen. Good luck!! 
AFM, 13dpo and lower temp today so I didn't test. We'll see how next few days pan out. I'm due for the witch wednesday.


----------



## samanthax

Well, I just checked my CM
Its meduim, But its sticky white? x


----------



## 28329

When I have that I've usually ovulated but this cycle I had that on ovulation day so its hard to tell. 

Just to say I got it wrong! I'm not 13dpo I'm 14dpo. I really am lost this tww. :haha:


----------



## samanthax

Hm I don't know; I'm really tired.. today but i have been crying over client list x


----------



## Beauty2

Hi ladies! 

How are you all doing? I'm feeling a little stressed and depressed about being pregnant now. I know, this sounds so selfish but at this point I just want him out so, I can get back to being myself. It's really taking over. Before, when I was about 5/6 months, it felt like my pregnancy was going by so fast. Now, I feel like its dragging! Ugh!!! I remember this feeling from being pregnant with my daughter. I'm just hoping and praying I don't have any postpartum depression. That would be terrible!!! I hope this time, after having a baby, I can relax. With my daughter I was 'in school' in the middle of midterms so, I was very stressed. 

Anyhow, that completes my rant for now :wink:
Chat with you ladies a bit later! :flower: 

Happy Belated Mother's Day to all the mothers and soon to be mothers who is working on their sticky bean!! Good luck this cycle!!!


----------



## samanthax

girls I had another spotting aswell x


----------



## 28329

Aww beauty, it won't be long before your beautiful baby is keeping you up all night :hugs:
Samantha, give it 2 days and test. You never know. Best of luck to you. 
AFM, cd2 today. Witch came yesterday absolutely unexpectedly making my last lp 13 days. On to cycle 11 ttc and 1 cycle closer to my sticky bfp.


----------



## samanthax

Isit to early to test? xx


----------



## 28329

If you're not sure on when/if you've ovulated its hard to say if it is too early. What cd are you and how long are your cycles?


----------



## Beauty2

Katy - sorry to hear about AF coming in to get you :hugs: have a few glasses for me.


----------



## 28329

Sad thing is beauty, I can't drink cos I'm on strong antibiotics :(


----------



## samanthax

well.. it says on ff that im CD 20

May I ask a question, when does your cervix drop after ovulation?x


----------



## wantabby

Katy, so sorry the witch came!!! 

How is everyone? Sorry I've been MIA.. We went on a mini vacation for the weekend to the coast. It was a nice get away, the only bad part was that I have a terrible cold! I feel horrible! ugh.. and I am still spotting from the bcp I'm on.. :/ I haven't temped or anything this month.. I doubt I will due to the bcp.. just waiting it out until I see my doc n get to start clomid! Then I'll be back at it!


----------



## Beauty2

28329 said:


> Sad thing is beauty, I can't drink cos I'm on strong antibiotics :(

Awh, that sucks! I'm on antibotics too. Apparently I have another urinary tract infection, which is weird because we haven't :sex: in a loooong time! Poor OH is deprived :nope:


----------



## 28329

You don't need to get busy, he's done his job :haha:


----------



## Beauty2

28329 said:


> You don't need to get busy, he's done his job :haha:

Haha! I agree, Katy! He's not buying it though. The good thing is he respects the fact that I don't feel comfortable so, he has backed off a lot. But I know when this baby gets here....6 weeks later....I won't have a prayer. :blush:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi, ladies. I am on Clomid and also, trying SMEP. I have had EWCM and this morning , I woke up to the worst pain of my life. I called my Dr and since the pain has been building up, she thought I was Oing. The pain subsided an hour later and is still there but not as bad. My stomach was also, very bloated but that too, has left. Maybe I Oed? I tentatively think, I am officially in my TWW! 

:)


----------



## 28329

Beauty2 said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> You don't need to get busy, he's done his job :haha:
> 
> Haha! I agree, Katy! He's not buying it though. The good thing is he respects the fact that I don't feel comfortable so, he has backed off a lot. But I know when this baby gets here....6 weeks later....I won't have a prayer. :blush:Click to expand...

Ha ha. Oh dear. Well, that's ok though, after so long without it you'll notice that it won't last long anyway :rofl:


----------



## 28329

GalvanBaby said:


> Hi, ladies. I am on Clomid and also, trying SMEP. I have had EWCM and this morning , I woke up to the worst pain of my life. I called my Dr and since the pain has been building up, she thought I was Oing. The pain subsided an hour later and is still there but not as bad. My stomach was also, very bloated but that too, has left. Maybe I Oed? I tentatively think, I am officially in my TWW!
> 
> :)

Ooo, best of luck to you. I hope you get your bfp!


----------



## PBLover2

GalvanBaby said:


> Hi, ladies. I am on Clomid and also, trying SMEP. I have had EWCM and this morning , I woke up to the worst pain of my life. I called my Dr and since the pain has been building up, she thought I was Oing. The pain subsided an hour later and is still there but not as bad. My stomach was also, very bloated but that too, has left. Maybe I Oed? I tentatively think, I am officially in my TWW!
> 
> :)

I always get bloated and sharp, gas like pains when it's time to O. Fxd for you!

AFM, I think im 1 dpo. Ive been MIA.....trying not to stress about TTC but ive been reading the posts. I didn't do OPK's or temp this month. DH and I BD on CD 12, 14 and 16 this cycle. I usually O on CD 15 so fxd that this was our month! I'll pop back in after the TWW to let you girls know if we got lucky :)


----------



## 28329

Good luck pblover. Can't wait to hear your good news!!


----------



## samanthax

Ill check my cerix.. again see what s going on; whats best in how to check them? standing up?x


----------



## 28329

I tend to do it sitting on the toilet. Is easier to get in there and find it.


----------



## samanthax

ahh.. I see.. Ill do that in a minute.. xx


----------



## GalvanBaby

My temps offically rose this morniing so, I think, I am 1DPO. My hellatious pains seem to have been O pains. 

Unfortunately, here in Mexico, the HPTs don't detect anything until 20DPO. So, instead of a TWW I have a 3WW!!


----------



## samanthax

wow thats long! 

May I ask whats' the best signs to check for? when early pregnancy?x


----------



## 28329

Yay to temp rise, can't wait until your bfp at 20dpo.


----------



## samanthax

this is kinda exciting!

Right im going to check.. x


----------



## 28329

Early pregnancy signs are so difficult to pin point so its hard to say. The only thing to look for is a positive pregnancy test.


----------



## samanthax

Yeah,

I checked my cervix.. 
Its quite high.. 
Wet
but Its kinda closed? 
And It feel likes my nose.. It was quite hard to find it as it was like its on its side? 
x


----------



## RainyMama

Galvan- yay for ovulating! I've heard of clomid causing some terrible pain around ovulation. Hopefully that means you've produced one heck of an egg!!
How long is your LP usually?

Pblover- I look forward to hearing from you later in the cycle! We could use some BFPs around here! What does "pb" stand for in your name? Peanut butter? Pacific beach? Are they your other half's initials? I have always wondered this about you! Haha

Samantha- my cervix changes position all the time, but just before AF it gets soft, like lips. So hard like a nose is maybe a good sign? Later in pregnancy I've read that it starts to feel almost velvety, but like I said- later.
Fingers crossed for you, dear!


----------



## Chimpee

Hey all :)

I am very new to this forum so I hope you dont mind me joining. Me and DH have been following the SMEP plan this month and we are currently on CD18 and still no sign of OV. My cycle is messed up and have no idea when I normally ovulate so and BD'ing every other day so were covered till I get a + Ovulation!

Hope u don't mind me joining :)

Good luck to everyone! xxx


----------



## 28329

Welcome chimpee. You've found a good thread here. I hope ovulation doesn't keep you hanging for too long. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## samanthax

do you girls get sharp pain in your left breast? x


----------



## 28329

My boobs only hurt when preggo or af is about. Its always both though, never just one.


----------



## samanthax

Ahh; I have a sharp left pain in my boobs.. but its very mild on the other breast..x


----------



## 28329

I don't know what it could be to be honest. Hopefully good news.


----------



## PBLover2

RainyMama said:


> Galvan- yay for ovulating! I've heard of clomid causing some terrible pain around ovulation. Hopefully that means you've produced one heck of an egg!!
> How long is your LP usually?
> 
> Pblover- I look forward to hearing from you later in the cycle! We could use some BFPs around here! What does "pb" stand for in your name? Peanut butter? Pacific beach? Are they your other half's initials? I have always wondered this about you! Haha
> 
> Samantha- my cervix changes position all the time, but just before AF it gets soft, like lips. So hard like a nose is maybe a good sign? Later in pregnancy I've read that it starts to feel almost velvety, but like I said- later.
> Fingers crossed for you, dear!


Hahaha the PB stands for Pit Bull. Im the proud momma of two and love the breed. They are my children until I get some two legged ones : )


----------



## Beauty2

samanthax said:


> Ahh; I have a sharp left pain in my boobs.. but its very mild on the other breast..x

Right before I got my bfp I had aching pain on the outer side of my boobs close to my pits. The right one hurt more than the left. The key symptom for me was irritated nips.


----------



## GalvanBaby

PBLover2 said:


> RainyMama said:
> 
> 
> Galvan- yay for ovulating! I've heard of clomid causing some terrible pain around ovulation. Hopefully that means you've produced one heck of an egg!!
> How long is your LP usually?
> 
> Pblover- I look forward to hearing from you later in the cycle! We could use some BFPs around here! What does "pb" stand for in your name? Peanut butter? Pacific beach? Are they your other half's initials? I have always wondered this about you! Haha
> 
> Samantha- my cervix changes position all the time, but just before AF it gets soft, like lips. So hard like a nose is maybe a good sign? Later in pregnancy I've read that it starts to feel almost velvety, but like I said- later.
> Fingers crossed for you, dear!
> 
> 
> Hahaha the PB stands for Pit Bull. Im the proud momma of two and love the breed. They are my children until I get some two legged ones : )Click to expand...

I love Pitbulls! We have 1 and she is a big baby! She is a 75 lb lap dog!!


----------



## 28329

Wow, beautiful dogs. What kind of pitbulls have you got? I love both. We can't have a dog but have many reptiles and I call my rodents my fur babies.


----------



## Chimpee

Thanks for the welcome! Yh you all seem like a lovely bunch! Makes it more better that were all trying to achieve the same thing :) 

I want to read through the whole forum starting fro
Page 1 too see if I can come across any success stories but I just saw that there's like 500 odd pages! Quite a bit to get through! 

How long have u girls been trying this SMEP programme? Have we had any recent success stories? :)

Baby dust to all of you who are TTC xxx


----------



## 28329

I started doing smep august last year but kinda got off the beaten path. In march we did it spot on and got a bfp, unfortunately that didn't end well so I just started my second cycle after my loss. Bean got her bfp just a few weeks ago and the success ladies still pop in here. We're a close group. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## Beauty2

Hi Chimpee!

Welcome to the group! There is actually a SMEP Success thread started up by the lovely lady who started this thread. Most of the women in there just had their babies except for me and one other lady. Here's the link if you have questions: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-buddies/703277-smep-success-buddies.html 
Of course, if you have questions you can always ask the ladies here as well. I'm everywhere so feel free. 

Good luck on your journey!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Would love to join you ladies if I may! I am on CD 8, and this would be my 2nd cycle TTC my first. Will be starting SMEP tonight. I don't have any OPK's but I will be watching my CM as well as checking my cervix to figure out when I am O'ing. Would absolutely LOVE a BFP for June! Fx'ed to all of you. And a happy & happy 9 months + to all the ladies who have gotten a BFP already!


----------



## 28329

Hi RockNRollBaby and welcome to you. We have about the same amount of days to wait for ovulation. Fingers tightly crossed for you. Hope you get your bfp.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Thank you so much! Nice to meet you :) My fingers are crossed for you too! Is that your pretty little snake in your av? Super tiny, how cute!
Pretty excited to start this plan, I have a feeling this is my month. Last month my husband got so excited and was telling people I was pregnant, and kept touching my stomach and calling it baby names he had made up (Thor mainly LOL) so when AF came I was like "aarrrgghh! really?!" So now this cycle I don't want to tell him anything about my cycle, just be extra "in the mood" every other day ;) He had gotten performance anxiety last month too.


----------



## 28329

That's colin the baby corn snake. He died last year, I miss him. But we have 5 snakes now, 4 lizzards, 2 turtles, 6 gerbils, 1 rat, 1 assasin bug and a red belly piranah. As you can tell, we love reptiles. :haha:
Thor? Oh dear. Lol. My DF was the same. But in april, just before our bfp, he just knew we'd done it. Clever man. They don't go through it like we do now. My DF gets too excited so I tell him nothing in my tww now. Happy humping! We're gonna start smep tonight (cd 4) just for fun. To make sure we're doing the baby dance right :rofl:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Hahaha Katy gotta make sure you remember, eh? :haha:

Hi new ladies! I obviously am already pregnant, but this is the thread/program that helped me do it! I still drop in now and then. I should move over to the other thread maybe :haha:
We got pregnant in December following SMEP pretty well, then I lost that pregnancy. Then, we got pregnant in January (Or maybe December, I think I ovulated during the night between NYE and Jan 1 :haha: ) trying to follow SMEP, but I think we only did the dance twice when I ovulated and not three times like the plan tells you. I had one hell of a time getting hubs to want to be intimate with me again, so we definitely started late. But the plan works if you follow it!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

28329, lots of reptiles! How fun. I just have 2 furbabies. Hehe, get to the sexing! It won't hurt one bit.

Buzzymomma, how exciting!! Congratulations! Glad you're stopping in here, I love hearing the success stories with SMEP, makes me hopeful I will get my BFP sooner rather then later. I am hoping SMEP works this cycle, but I also got off the BCP early April, had AF 3 days after that, started TTC once AF left, thought I was for sure PREGO but kept getting BFN's, then AF came a week ago, and now we've started TTC again. I am not entirely sure if I will even be ovulating yet, but I am hoping so. My sister got off the BCP then got pregnant the 2nd cycle of TTC so I am hoping that the same happens to me.


----------



## 28329

Hi buzzy, I can't believe how far along you are. Times a flying!! Yeah, need to remind myself, its been like a week! So I'm going to seduce my DF and let him make his deposit. Get out all the old smelly swimmers :haha:
I'll get another bfp this cycle and I swear this one will stick. Its been a long 10 months and I'm so ready to be fat and uncomfortable.


----------



## Chimpee

Love the fact your starting early just to get in the hang of it!! Lol 

Well I took an ovulation Test today and the line is very faint!! Ive never tracked my ovulation before so I don't know when it will occur! But im testing everyday to see if I can pick up a pattern!

Really great to see SMEP success stories. It gives us all faith and hope that we will all eventually get our bdp's following this plan! 

Love the pic of your corn snake :) its adorable! xxx


----------



## Chimpee

Beauty2 said:


> Hi Chimpee!
> 
> Welcome to the group! There is actually a SMEP Success thread started up by the lovely lady who started this thread. Most of the women in there just had their babies except for me and one other lady. Here's the link if you have questions: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-buddies/703277-smep-success-buddies.html
> Of course, if you have questions you can always ask the ladies here as well. I'm everywhere so feel free.
> 
> Good luck on your journey!

Thank you so much beauty! Very kind of u and that link is fab! :) xxx


----------



## 28329

He was an adorable snake. We have a 10ft reticulated python, a western hognose, a rough green snake, a mexican black and beautiful full grown corn snake. Beautiful animals. This thread is so needing some more bfp's so you new ladies being here up our chances. Bring it on!!


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: Hi Ladies, just stopping in to say Hi and check in with you all, especially the ones that do not follow my journal. I hope you are all doing well! Sending lots of :dust::hugs: and :flower:s to all!


*AFM...* Not much, CD8, just concentrating on scheduling donations and staying healthy! GL to all May testers and see you in June to the rest!:dust:


----------



## Chimpee

28329 - yes they are gorgeous! Very true! The more people we have the more BFP's we will see!! Anyone coming close to testing time?? when are u due ur AF? (which we don't want to see)!!

MrsMM24 - hello! :) 

Xxx


----------



## Beauty2

Hello R&RBaby! 

Welcome to the group!! Glad to have you! There are some great success stories and some wonderful ladies still working on their success story. I can't wait to hear them all! 

We TTC'ed for 4 months starting in June 2011 and finally got preggo in Oct. It was tough for me as I am a little chicken. :blush: it was soo easy getting preggo with my daugther six years ago so, I couldn't understand why it was taking so long this time. I, of course, was very frustrated as I thought each month I had done it!!! The 4th cycle rolled around and I was fed up! I couldn't leave it up to 'chance' anymore so I upped the anty. I started temping, charting CM, used preseed, grapefruit juice, and BD'ed like OH was being deployed. :haha: If you look at my chart you can see how much we bd'ed that month....I was sooo sore!! Ugh! Had very little symptoms that month. Didn't every symptom spot. I was sure we hadn't done it and that OH was useless :rofl: However, I promised the "October testing' thread that MrsMM24 started, that I would test at 10dpo (10/20). Oh boy, was I surprised...after 30 mins one cheapie hpt showed positive then the other cheapie showed pos after 45mins. In disbelief, I uploaded the pics to every thread I could imagine on this site :haha: it was ridiculous! So, the next day, being the worry-bot that I am I decided to check with a digi. I only had one left from previous cycles and I was sure it would be neg. But I was hoping that slight chance it would be pos and I would have no choice but to believe that I was prego. So I did it. Less than 2 mins later there was those beautiful words "Pregant". And I've been driving myself crazy worrying about every little thing ever since. :) 

That's my story! :flower: 

Good luck this cycle! I hope you have the same success your sister did. FXD!!!


----------



## 28329

Hi MrsMM, glad to see you! Best of luck this cycle. Gosh, I want your bfp soooo bad. 
Chimpee, I was due to get af today but she got me 3 days early. My lp shortened after the misscarriage. Af is just leaving. It was happily "normal"seeing as it was first af since the loss. Not sure when I'm due again, not until I ovulate. But I hope to ovulate on my normal cd 13 and if my lp is 13 days again instead of 16 then I'll be due on around june 8th.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Love your story Beauty! It seems like good things happen when we least expect it.

I am going to test June 8th if AF isn't here by then. Not sure when AF will be here honestly, this is my 2nd cycle TTC while off the BCP too so it might of messed up my schedule. When's everyone else planning on testing?


----------



## 28329

I don't like to test unless I'm late for the witch. But I may become a poasaholic again :haha:
Beauty's success story is a great one and it was amazing being part of it. I remember how hard her waiting to ovulate was on me let alone beauty herself!! :rofl:
We'll see many more bfp's very soon.


----------



## Chimpee

Yh I know what u mean. If can be very disheartening seeing a BFN :(

Can I ask a question - its probably a dumb question but its something that's been playing on my mind!

I suffer from irregular periods and some months my period doesn't even show (very rarely) I was wondering, does it mean I 100% ovulated the months I have a period?? I have heard that some women do not ovulate every month.. Do u need to have ha a period to have ovulated?

Thanks and sorry if it's a dumb question! I hope someone can she some light on this for me :)

Xxx


----------



## 28329

No question is a dumb question. Ask anything! You can have a anovulary (I can't spell it) cycle which is when you don't ovulate but have your period. You don't nessersarily ovulate even when you have a bleed. Have you considered temping? Maybe on the cycles your period is later you ovulated later than you first thought.


----------



## Chimpee

Yes that's exactly what I thought. I have decided to start temping if this month proves unsuccessful for me! Who would have ever thought that TTC would be so difficult!! 

I have heard about that.. My doctor was telling me something along the same lines that even though you bleed do t necessarily mean that you have ovulated.. Oh the science of TTC lol x


----------



## 28329

Ttc is the hardest thing I've ever had to do! These days the doctors say "have a lot of sex" well........der!! Temping gives me piece of mind.


----------



## Buzzymomma

I definitely hated ttc!! It's soooo hard to wonder if you are or aren't... it was 7 cycles for us after I came of birth control!

Hope you new ladies have better luck :)


----------



## Bean66

Wow I go MIA for a few days and so much happens!! It's great but love having newbies. Welcome ladies.

My story. We started TTC in August (like 28329) after stopping the BCP in March after 12-13 years on it. It took my body a while to get back to normal. Temping (suggested by 28329 and Beauty) helped me realise that my cycle was a little out of whack. My LP was too short. After some supplements it seems to sort itself out and after 1 maybe chemical pregnancies I now have what I hope is my sticky bean!! If you look at my chart the cycle we hit the jackpot we followed the SMEP plan. It worked well. I learned to follow my CM/CP and used OPKs to confirm. I think it is important to use CM/CP as I think the 2 days before O are crucial so it's best if you bd EO day then I tried to do the days in a row starting for the day before I thought I'd get my + OPK. This can be a little stressful though. Some ladies don't O until 24-48 hours after + OPK but I tended to O quite quickly after it. That make sense?

These ladies have been the greatest support ever and many a time they reassured me when things were getting frustrating. :hugs:

Chimpee - Katy (28329) is right. Temping is the only way to confirm O (except bloods/scan). It's possible to have regular cycles and not O (or like me O late) and it's possible to have long irregular cycles and still O. I stopped temping once I knew my body and used it just to confirm O. 

RnRBaby - It took me a while post BCP but that doesn't mean it'll take you long. It seems common for ladies to catch in the first few months off or take a while. We weren't trying in those first months. 

Galvan - Good luck with the three week wait. That's tough. Saying that what I did get my BFP I found out early and it only makes the 12 month wait longer. I never imagined that the wait to the 12 week milestone would be so hard. I found out at 3+5, if I'd waited until 5 weeks it'd taken some time off this wait. What sensitivity are the tests over there? 50miu?

Sam - there are no good signs for early pregnancy. Everyone is different. I have spotting and the side of my boobs felt sore. But I've had sore bbs before and no BFP. CP isn't reliable in the TWW neither is CM. I suppose temping towards the end of the TWW can give an indication if you know what your temps usually are. It was my temp rising that made me confident when I tested.

I hated TTC but I did make some lovely friends. 

:wave: to everyone else. Gotta dash or I'll be late for work.

Loving the animal talk BTW. Love dogs. We have 2 fur baby cats who I love dearly but can't wait to have a dog one too. I'm also a reptile fan although don't have any.


----------



## Tella

OMW, i just realised that i unsubcribed from this tread somehow. I have no clue how but i did :cry:

Buzzy > Congrats on the second little girl!!!! I always said i would prefer 2 girls to 2 boys!

Hi :wave: to all the girls i dont know, but i will soon :winkwink:

AFM > Well as you can see my IVF failed, and im now on a compulsary natural cycle untill i meet wiht my FS to find out the way forward.

But in the mean time im still doing acupuncture to help with endo and eggs, so we will be following SMEP to the T this month.

Well that is if i can get into temping 100% again. Will start wiht OPK's tomorrow and a digi to confirm it once i get a + on the cheapies.

Who knows maybe im lucky and get a natural BFP FX'd!!!!!!!


----------



## 28329

Tella, I hear all the time of ivf ladies getting their bfp on a natural cycle. I sure hope that's the case with you. Fingers tightly crossed.


----------



## jpiper

I'm new to all of this but this TTC is madness! I'm going to go broke with all the tests I'm trying! Thinking about temping because my cycle is irregular but not sure I completely understand it yet.


----------



## Bean66

Tella - Fingers crossed. My SIL got her surprise BFP after failed IVF! It does happen.

jpiper - Welcome!! Fertility Friend is the best website for learning about temping. Basically take your temp at the same time every morning, ideally after 4 solid hours sleep. SOme ladies find it best to set an alarm. Take your temp before you do anything. Note it down on a piece of paper or on the fertility friend app. FF does the rest for you. You're best using a BBT thermometer rather than a regular one. Temping doesn't tell you when your are going to O so you can't use it to plan bding but it confirms you have ovulated and after a few cycles (hopefully not because you'll have your BFP) you get to notice patterns and learn that your CM/CP are like on the days nearing O so you can bd on the right days. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## 28329

jpiper if you have any questions I'll be happy to answer them. Have been temping for 9 months out of the 10 I've been ttc.


----------



## Chimpee

That's a lovely post bean66 :) congrats on ur pregnancy and I hope u have an amazing and healthy 9 months ages of u! :)

I will try temping if I fail getting a BFP this month! I keep seeing so many pregnant women around everywhere I go!! Is it just me or is anyone else going though the same thing!! Lol :D xxx


----------



## Chimpee

Tells - nice to meet u! good luck darl - hope you get your BFP naturally :) got my fingers crossed for u xxx


----------



## Bean66

Yep those pregnant women get everywhere! Although I've noticed them less since I got my BFP but I have got a pushchair obsession now, so see them everywhere!!


----------



## PBLover2

Here's a picture of my fur babies... Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dumb! Haha the dark brown one is Nala and the lighter one is DuWayne. They are the biggest babies ever!
 



Attached Files:







pups.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Bean66

Lovely! I love terriers. I really like staffies. 

Such gorgeous colours! They do look big. Love the long legs.


----------



## PBLover2

Thanks : ) We think Nala is part Rottweiler because of her color, she's about 55 pounds and DuWayne is tipping 60 pounds. We adopted DuWayne from Villalobos Rescue Center when they were still in California, he's originally from New Orleans that's why we kept his southern name....plus it's fun to say : )


----------



## 28329

Omg pblover, your dogs are beautiful.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

They are SO cute! AHH! Villalobos?! How awesome, I absolutely love that shelter. Watched it many times on tv hehe. My hubs would be jealous, he really wants a big dog esp. a pit bull or a mastiff. But we want a baby, and if we got a big dog we would adopt a puppy and I'm not so sure we can handle a baby, a puppy, and 2 other dogs.


----------



## 28329

Chimpee, there's nothing but pregnant ladies or newborn babies where I am and it kills me. But soon it'll be our turn showing off our bumps soon. 
Bean, I have a pushchair addiction. My DD had 8 before she was 1!!


----------



## Beauty2

I WORK WITH DUMBASSES!!!!!!!! 

Rant over!


----------



## 28329

Oh no beauty. What's happened? :hugs:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Aww Beauty, what happened? Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> Chimpee, there's nothing but pregnant ladies or newborn babies where I am and it kills me. But soon it'll be our turn showing off our bumps soon.
> Bean, I have a pushchair addiction. My DD had 8 before she was 1!!

Jesus! That must have cost a fortune. I just don't know what I like. Not actually been to look/try any yet but keeping an eye out. Think I'll probably use a sling mainly in the first few months.



Beauty2 said:


> I WORK WITH DUMBASSES!!!!!!!!
> 
> Rant over!

:hugs: yeah they are! It's good to rant!


----------



## 28329

Bean, I had 1 of everything. My 2 best ones were my 3 wheeler and my stroller. All together I must have paid out about £2000 on pushchairs.


----------



## Bean66

Wowzers!! I'm liking the look of the baby jogger city mini but also like the idea of rear facing when they are small. Saying that, as I said, I think I'll baby wear alot.


----------



## 28329

I done that too. Then keira got chunky. :haha:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

This dtd every other day stinks. I want to do it every day to up my chances, but I know we'll get burnt out and that will make dtd more like a chore for us personally.

And, also I had to look up 'pushchair' :blush: I forgot this site is mainly a UK site.


----------



## 28329

:rofl: I usualy call it a buggy but it's been so long since I used one that 'pushchair' came out!
You're so lucky being on every other day. I'm on cd 5 and still spotting so no loving for me. Wanted to jump DF last night but he fell asleep.


----------



## Bean66

Ha ha sorry. I use all terms. 

We made the mistake sometimes of too much too soon and ended up doing daily for 10 days straight. I think daily up to a week is fine if no male factor but longer probably isn't good. Be patient.

Katy - hope the spotting stops and you get get some fun bding action in tonight.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Katy that was rather rude of df! Tell him to get his head in the game :haha:

We call them strollers over here... But I think push chair sounds better!

Bean baby wearing all the way!! I had a ring sling for Koal when she was brand new, then when she got too big for it I made a mei tai structured carrier, which is awesome. I also have been getting into wraps and tie her on my back! She's 32 pounds and I can still wear her for a bit anyways :) longer if I wasn't preg, I'm sure. I also have a stretchy wrap for this baby, should be good :) go check out thebabywearer.com if you're curious or want to get into it, great site!

Beauty I am in the same boat as you!!! My assistant manager (also writes the schedules) is a complete DOORKNOB! It's awful! Thank god for mat leave eh! :haha:

PBlover your dogs are gorgeous! We have two cats... Ones a complete fatass and the other's... Well, miniature, basically. Poor guy is a rescue and had a rough start in life and I think it stunted his growth! I'll dig out pictures if anyone wants to see :)

Tella! Nice to see your lovely face in here again :) I'm sorry your IVF didn't work out this time but everything totally crossed for you for a natural BFP!!!!! Thank you for the lovely comments on my blog by the way :D and the compliment on my painting! I don't paint nearly as much as I'd like to these days! It's hard when you have a little helper beside you super eager to get her paintbrush on your canvas :haha:

I can't remember anything else I wanted to say... Hello to everyone I missed!!

Alls well over here. My girl is currently wiggling up a storm. I really want to call her Max... I love boys names for girls!! Trying to get hubby to agree even though it was his suggestion. 

Feeling rather huge. Feet have been gone for a couple weeks now, I just feel like I'm going to be massive. 
Aahhhh she's moving around so much right now! I wish I could turn the light on and record it for you all! Looks like she's trying to break free haha! She's so strong for only being so tiny... I'm so excited for all of you to experience this!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Katy, Buggy/push cart sounds so much better then stroller! Lol that is very rude of him for falling asleep, when I am ready it is go time there is no way DH is allowed to sleep or make up some lame excuse! hahaha TMI, sorry!

Bean, thank you for the reminder! I needed to hear that. Patience is definitely something I need to work on. :)

buzzy, Max is adorable for a girl! You could name her Maxie and call her Max. I always thought Maxie was such a beautiful name. I can't wait to go through what you are experiencing! Does she ever get hiccups? I remember when my sister was pregnant and you could see her belly hiccuping away. It was so dang cute!


----------



## Buzzymomma

I haven't felt her hiccup yet, but I remember from my first that it's a really funny sensation! Except when you're trying to sleep and your belly is jiggling everywhere lol 
There is no tmi here by the way... We talk about everything :haha:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Yep, noticing that. I guess if you can freely discuss your cervix/blood/cm anything goes really haha.


----------



## Bean66

Love boys names for girls. Max is a great name for a girl. I also like george and weirdly Stanley for girls. In a bit weird. If you've read my journal you'll know I have an unusual girls name already. I'll probably chicken out of using it though.

Buzzy - I forget about your blog. Sorry. I will have a read later. I remember you write beautifully. I'm looking fowler to it. 

We use the term stroller for a light weight umbrella type pushchair which you use post newborn. Although the bjcm is from newborn and is stroller like. My friend has the bugaboo bee. It's so small and light it's hard not to compare everything else to it. It's so £££ and if I baby wear alot then it's not worth it. I hope I'm not offending anyone talking about baby stuff. Please tell me if I am. I can move it to my journal.

I'm going to get my mum to make me a mai tai. We bought my SIL a stretchy wrap when she had her baby.

Buzzy - time for another bump pic and would love to see your cats. I posted mine a few months back.


----------



## Chimpee

so true! i was reading and catching up on some old posts on this forum and yes ur right anything goes! no such thing as TMI! :D

well i made a doc appointment to discuss my irregular periods in much more detail to see if i can go for a scan or something to get my insides checked out. im not going to feel 100% till i do that. i feel all the dtd were doing is a waste of time untill i really know whats going on with my periods! :(

well my last AF was on the 28/04/12 and i have no idea when i am due my next one as im irregular. But as SMEP says keep BD'ing every other day and then i can test when i have reached on CD35.. so FX'd!!

Well its rest night for me and DH tonight as we BD'd lastnight! *phew* 

I dont know if you are all experiencing this but since ive told DH about this SMEP plan and the fact we have to do it every other day only has made him want to BD alot more! i think its the fact theres certain rules in place and the fact he knows we cant do it! lol

anyway hope ur all having a nice day :) xxx


----------



## Chimpee

just uploaded some tickers! love them :)


----------



## Tella

chimpee > Thanks, hope you do too!!!

Its horrible, the week after my failed IVF (which feels months ago, but was last week) I didnt want to go out. I just couldnt face other pregnant woman. And as murphy would have it, it was my BFF birthday on Monday and we went out for dinner, and there was a preggo there and no one would actually stop faffing about it. Now normally im not like that but the failure was still very fresh and it hurt that my BFF didnt even consider that, and she was the one faffing the most :cry:

I found that my DH doesnt like the BD on demand, so I need to make it seductive night when it is time :lol:

:thumbup: on the tickers. I remember when I joined it was my first milestone to get past 10 post in order to setup my signature :haha:

PBLover > Aw they are so adorable. I would die wihtout my two spoilt brats. Below is a pic of them. The one wiht them in the suitecase was when i was packing to go away for a weekend and when i turned around they decided its more important to pack them than the other stuff, gotta love them :hugs:

28329 > WOW 8 now that is a real addiction! I want a iCandy but they not available in SA, so might have to import one.

Beauty > :hugs: Just think not that much longer!! When do you go on Maternity leave?

Buzzy > Do show, I LOVE animals so much! Any kind, they all deserve a lot of loving! Oh yes and a bump pic of course!

Its a pleasure girl :hugs: I can only imagine, I saw a show where they have two easels for the little ones so they can do the same as mommy/daddy. So you get to paint and so do they. :D Its awesome that "Max" is so active and you are reassured about her being fine all the time!

I agree when you are TTC, there is no such thing as TMI. It should be a abbreviation that is scrapped :lol:

RocknRollBaby > My SIL had the same with the hicups :haha:

Bean > Not offended at all, its interesting to hear what the different trends are in different countries.

AFM > Started SMEP last night. Did my first OPK this morning and it is still negative not even close to positive, but we will get there.
 



Attached Files:







Centurion-20120511-00130.jpg
File size: 59 KB
Views: 3









Centurion-20120429-00095.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 0









IMG-20120405-00752.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## samanthax

hey girls,

my cervix is still high, white CM 
im still having having few spots, but i felt werid... 
i felt like have a few butterflys in my tummy, and lightheaded ( i did go for a job interview yesturday wondering if it was that, i did get the job by the way woo) 
im getting pains in my boobs aswell so sore I couldn't touch them.. witch I have never had sore boobs 
oh and i have yellowish/creamy discharge 
good signs?
x 

tella - is that your pug?? x


----------



## Tella

Sam > Yes that is my pug, he is about 9 years old. You can tell by the grey wiskers :haha:

I would say those are great symptoms, fx'd for a bfp!!!

:wohoo: Congrats on the new job!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Hello lovely ladies! Yesterday I did a proper post addressing everyone personally put I guess I had some technical difficulties because now I don't see it!

I will post another proper one later, when I am not on my phone.

Quickly, tella- I am so sorry for the failed ivf. I have been thinking of you and daisy and wondering how it's going. :hugs:

Baby dust to everyone ttc! 

Pregnant mamas, bring on those belly pics! Bean- I love baby gear talk! I have had 5 strollers with DS. The first was a part of a set with his little infant car seat made by chicco. I loved the car seat (and I will buy another one for #2), but the stroller wasn't great for me. Then I got a Bob sport utility, then mountain buggy, maclaren volo and finally bob revolution. Love the maclaren for airports, love the mountain buggy and bob revolution for an active lifestyle. Swivel wheel is the key!!!! Ahem, as I said, I love to chat about baby gear! Have we already talked about car seats?


----------



## samanthax

Omg he is so cute, My otherhalf really wants a pug, They are growing on me, cute thing! 

Thanks I'm 24 cycle day. today so x


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Bean, no not at all! I am not offended one bit. A virgin mai tai sounds amazing right now, boy would I rather be on a beach right now somewhere with one in hand. Yumm.

Chimpee, Same to you, thank you! It's almost the weekend, wee! :)

Tella, That must of been hard to go to her dinner, I'm so sorry that the IVF failed :hugs: My DH is the exact same. So what I've been doing is every other day I will sext him something naughty, and then I know if I do that that means I will be dtd later on. Cute little doggies you got there! I wouldn't of left if they went in my suitcase, my dogs pretty much own me. haha

samantha, good signs to me! I hope you get your BFP!

Have a lovely Friday/weekend everyone! I have a busy weekend for the next 2 weekends so not so sure if I'll be around much after today until Mon, double date tonight, a friend is coming back from working overseas for the past year tomorrow, then DH & I are taking my mom to see a movie on Sunday.


----------



## 28329

Omg, I'm not online for a few hours and you ladies chat without me? How rude :rofl:
Tella, that's the pushchair me and George want but it's so expensive! Your fur babies are so adorable. 
Bean, we're all here ttc or preggo.....baby stuff talk is just as ok as sex, cm, blood and boobs :haha:
Samantha, yellow cm and sore boobs sound so promising. Fingers crossed for you. 
AFM.....STILL spotting :( My womb is shedding nicely. I feel like a reptile!! Have my scan on sunday so hope that my womb and ovaries are perfect for a tiny poppy seed.


----------



## Bean66

Sorry have a few posts to catch up and will respond later. 

My SIL has lost the baby. Just devastated. She should be 12weeks tomorrow and instead will be having a D&C.

I can't even imagine what they going through right now. :cry: :cry: :cry: Everything was so perfect.


----------



## RainyMama

Bean- inconceivable. I am so sorry. :hugs: to you and your family.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Oh no bean! I'm sooooo sorry for your SIL... I lost my first pregnancy at 10 weeks, it's so heartbreaking. I hope they're okay :hugs:


----------



## Tella

Bean, I'm so sorry to hear about this! I will keep them in my prayers! Please try and keep calm, we need you and bean to stay safe and healthy! :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Thanks rainy. I don't know if you read back or if you were already on this trend but my SIL and bro had been trying for years and years. MC 2 years ago at 6-7wks. Then 4 failed IUIs and a failed IVF. Surprise BFP the first cycle post IVF after spending the month wasted. 

We really thought everything was going to work out.

Now car seats. I know very little about car seats accept they now recommend extended rear facing. Also to be very boring, not saying you do this, but babies should only be in car seats for short times. They not good for their spines. I'll take my professional hat off now. 

Tella - gorgeous pugs! Love the photos. My cats are similar. Put anything down and they will lie on it or get in it. So sorry about your dinner. Some people just don't understand. The icandys look lovely but are ££. Got everything crossed for you Tella.

Chimpee - SMEP is ideal for irregular periods. How irregular are your cycles? Remember irregular cycles doesn't usually make conceiving less likely. Just longer weight during tries. Good to get a scan to rule out PCOS.

Thanks Buzzy. I'm worried they are going to stop trying. They said early on that if it didn't work out they'd stop. I really hope they don't but not sure how much more heartache they can take. 

Katy - its good your womb is clearing. Great you're getting a scan. Sure everything will be fine. 

RnRbaby - Errrrrm Mai Tai. Pregnancy hasn't given me an alcohol aversion. Not drinking but definitely fancy one. Esp tonight. Have a lovely weekend! What movie will you see? 

Hi to everyone else. On my phone is difficult to follow and reply to everyone.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Tella. Bless my SIL and bro they have said they same. To look after myself. It's going to be so hard on them. We're all going away together this summer. We were going to be the two none drinking pregnant ladies. My heart breaks for them.

Sorry to keep going on.

Thanks for being there ladies. :hugs:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

I'm so sorry to hear that Bean :( Will be keeping them & your family in my prayers. 

We'll be seeing Dark Shadows! I am a HUGE fan of Johnny Depp, so I am excited for it.


----------



## 28329

Oh no bean, I'm so so sorry about the sad news. There's just no words!!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks ladies. :hugs:


----------



## wantabby

So sorry Bean!!!!! 

Hope everyone is doing well!! I go to the doc Wednesday. I have spotted everyday since I've been on this BCP.. ughh! I hope it has resolved my cysts so I can get back to normal!


----------



## 28329

I have my fingers crossed that bcp has helped and you can get back to ttc asap.


----------



## Buzzymomma

As promised a couple pics for you gals... 22 weeks belly and a quick snap of the cats!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v252/xXbLueyXx/da16f992.jpg 
I always pull the stupidest faces when I'm concentrating on my belly lol
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v252/xXbLueyXx/b235ca21.jpg
The big guy in front (Tiger) is between 14-15 lbs! The little guy in the back (Enzo) is nearly 2 years old but barely 7 lbs!


----------



## Bean66

Beautiful bump buzzy. 

Such cute cats. I'll post another pic of mine later. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 28329

Aww look at your perfect bump buzzy. I'm not a fan of cats but those ones are sooo cute!!
Ladies, I had my scan today. The lady wasn't the nicest but she said my lining looked good as do my ovaries. Next step is gynea. Only 17 days for gynea appointment.


----------



## Bean66

Hey Katy - Great that the scan went well. I think you have been unlucky and you'll have your sticky bean soon.

I didn't used to like cats, thought they were allusive and unsociable but then actually let myself get to know one and fell in love with their quirkiness. Cats all have very different personalities and when if treated right are incredibly affectionate and loyal. Love dogs too.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## 28329

I am sooo allergic to cats. I only have to walk into a cat owners home and my allergy flares up. We've been offered a 6 month old staffy pup for free. We're considering it.


----------



## Bean66

I'm so lucky I have no allergies. 

I love staffies! Dogs are a massive responsibility and expensive so don't rush into it. You know that though. Is it well trained?


----------



## 28329

Yes, beautifully trained. Doesn't chew or pee anywhere. It's white with a grey patch called cookie.


----------



## Bean66

Gorgeous! I want one. I always pop on to battersea dogs home and look at the dogs on there. They are lovely, so many staffies. It's so sad.


----------



## 28329

They're statement dogs here in kent. All the "cool" people have one then have it taken away because they don't take care of it. Poor things. I hope we do get cookie. We'll rename it askit though :haha:


----------



## Tella

askit :haha: :rofl:

Not sure if you guys have the series called How I met Your mother in the UK, but anycase the one guy called Barny gave their frieds child a second name of "wait for it", So DH has been joking he is gonna make our son's second name Wait for it :haha: So it will be Joshua Wait for it Venter :haha:


----------



## PBLover2

Buzzy- We have two cats too! We have a houseful with all our animals. I'll have to post a picture of our cats. Our girl is really tiny and petite, about 8 lbs and our boy cat is a biiiiig boy. We haven't weighed him in awhile, I don't want him to be self conscious : )

I'm about 7/8 dpo.... had a REALLY weird dream last night. I dreamt that I went in for my annual pap and my OBGYN did a breast exam and felt lumps. He ordered a biopsy right away and was going to go through my belly button up to my breasts. The biopsy had nothing to do with the breast tissue though- he was examining my nipples and milk ducts! So WEIRD. It was extremely vivid. My husband was in awe that I could remember so many details this morning. I've been having creamy CM about every day, which is unusual for me. Im usually dry up until a few days before AF. Trying to not symptom spot too much, but its really hard. The last two mornings when i've woken, I've felt bloated in my lower abdomen but that could also be PMS symptoms. Staying positive and hopeful!


----------



## 28329

Ha ha. Yeah, we get that here. Barny is great! Funny funny DH. Won't happen though :rofl:


----------



## 28329

I have my fingers and toes crossed for you pblover. Sounds promising.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Katy, so glad to hear your scan went well!! :hugs:

PBLover, Those do sound promising! Hoping for the best for you :)

Hope everyone enjoyed there weekend! Glad to be back here. Still going strong with the SMEP plan, although I did miss one day this weekend, but we just dtd the next day. I was definitely not ready for Monday, I had the hardest time waking up today.


----------



## 28329

Thanks RnR. Hope your smeping is a success this cycle.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Thank you Katy! Me too. I had an interview this morning for a position that I am pretty excited about. A new job plus a BFP would absolutely make my May/June! ha ha.I actually have a question for you about charting. I was going to begin charting today, but I woke up every few hours last night because I kept thinking about my interview today so I didn't chart. Could I of charted when I woke up, or should I wait to begin until I get a full 5 hours in a row?

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## 28329

With charting you need at least 3 full hours sleep. So if you temp at say...6am you should have been asleep since 3am. If you wake early or late. An hour and half later or earlier you can take your temp and use a bbt adjuster to find what your temp wouldve been. Hope that helps. 
Oh gosh, I hope you get the job. Fingers crossed for you. 

AFM, I got loads of ewcm today. :happydance:
But we'll not bd, we'll argue instead :(


----------



## RainyMama

Hi guys! 
Pblover- Fingers crossed for you!

RnR- good job SMEPing!

Katy- I hate it when DH and I argue when I know I am very near or am actually ovulating. I hope you get to have some make up sex soon :)

AFM- nearly positive opk today, pee was diluted so I think it could have been positive . I usually have a nice amount of ewcm, but not this cycle. Quite odd. I will try to drink more water and hope that helps. :shrugs:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Ugh ladies I'm so upset tonight I just have to get it out. 
We went out for dinner with hubs parents and the kid was sitting on Papa's knee. There was a baby at the next table and Koal wanted to go say hi, but the mom, who was alone, also had a 4ish year old who just spilled a drink all over her lap. So she was trying to calm the kid down, clean up the drink, and feed her baby at the same time. The last thing I would want if I were in her position would be another kid coming over.... But FIL saw no problem with letting her go over. Hubs said no dad don't let her go over there, and it escalated to the point where we were all arguing and left the restaurant angry. FIL came back to me after and said since she was on his knee he assumed she was in HIS care and hubs and I shouldn't have interfered. Uhhhhh... Excuse me?!?!? Needless to say, I'm very upset. :(


----------



## Beauty2

Buzzy - i'm sorry to say about your FIL but that was stupid. How do you have no say???? Did you both disappear? Ugh! That was a selfish move on his part!


----------



## Buzzymomma

I thought it was extremely stupid. Like hello we are her PARENTS. What we say goes, doesn't matter if she's sitting on your knee or not!!!!! 
I thought I was being irrational because of hormones but my mom and a couple other people have reassured me that he's the one in the wrong!


----------



## 28329

Oh buzzy, you definately done nothing wrong. Your FIL was being a little selfish. Hope things are better now. 
Thanks rainy. We kissed and made up :haha:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Katy, I hope the arguing is gone and there was some bd'ing to get over the tension ;)

Rainy, yaayy! A Positive OPK :thumbup: Thats good news. What if you try pure grapefruit juice? You think that might help any?

Buzzy, it seems to me that he's in the wrong. Like you said, you guys are her parents. I hope things are smoothed out now.

I am having the worst sleep patterns these days, seems to me that my body has been waking up every 2 hours. So then when I do get up in the morning it is SO rough. I think I should be ovulating within the next few days though.. Hopefully!


----------



## Tella

Rainy > GL with your BD tonight, you have to get loads of :spermy: in there to catch that eggy!

Buzzy > WOW that is a terrible situation to be in, in a restuarant! But you as parents definitely have the last say! Any person that thought about it for a second would have realised it was a bad decision given the circumstances. :hugs:

28329 > Glad you guys made up, now you can get back to BD :winkwink:

RnR > Hope SMEP brings quick success for you!.

AFM > Yesterdays OPK was stark white so no sign of O yet. But CM has gone more watery creamy but not completely watery at all. So FS appointment is on Thursday, cant wait to see what my Ovaries are up to and how big my eggies are.


----------



## 28329

We did get some bd in at 3:30 this morning :blush:
We'll give tonight a go too. Getting copius amounts of ewcm so ovulation isn't far off.


----------



## RainyMama

Buzzy- being mommy trumps all, knee sitting upon or no!

Katy- good job making up :) I am jealous of your ewcm!

RnR- temping can definitely mess with your sleep, it is not fair that good sleep helps with temping! Darnit! I hope you catch some good zzzs :)

Tella- I am excited to find out what your ovaries are doing in there as well! Sounds like your cm is transitioning to fertile? 

AFM- forgot to bring my opks to work! Darnit. I took my temp out of curiosity this am though and it seems like a pre ov temp. I had a tiny bit of ewcm this am. I realized I have stopped taking my omega 3 capsules so I wonder if that had been helping my cm? I don't know. I will start taking them again right away just in case.
We BD'd last night and I plan to pull out all the stops tonight, as well. I hope I ovulate soon! I would love to start growing a bean in there :)


----------



## 28329

Fingers crossed that you ovulate very very soon rainy. I won't be far behind you.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Tella, Keep us updated about your appointment

Katy, Awesome, ovulation should be here shortly for you. Yaay!

Rainy, Keeping fx'ed tightly for you

I am noticing my CM is creamier today, which is a good sign that ovulation will be here eventually haha.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Thanks for the reassurance ladies!!!

Tella I'm hoping your appointment goes well!

Katy and rainy I hope you both ov soon :)

Rnr (my phone wants to call you TNT :haha ) I hope your CM starts cooperating :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

I'm out AF arrived 4 days early this month. :cry:


----------



## Buzzymomma

sorry to hear that :( fingers crossed for next month!


----------



## 28329

So sorry about the witch galvan. Hope you crack it this cycle.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Hahaha Buzzy, TNT that's funny. I guess I am dy-no-mite ;) Wow I feel cheesy for saying that.. lol excuse my nerd self.

Galvin, sorry to hear that, hoping for the best for you this cycle! Are you going to continue with SMEP?

And myself, I HAD EWCM YESTERDAY! I got so excited and screamed, thank GOD my DH was watching sports or he would of thought I was crazy. So about 10 minutes after seeing that, I put on my seducing hat & had to dtd. Not only did that happen but I was also offered a position at this company that is going to help me go to school. :)


----------



## Buzzymomma

That's awesome news all around!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I want to. I will be having the trigger this month so, that will help pinpoint the fertile days better.

Congrats Rocknroll!!! Awesome news!!! All of it!!


----------



## 28329

Great news RnR. So happy for you!!

Galvan, I hope the trigger helps towards a beautiful bfp for you. 

AFM, cd 12 and still ewcm. Not doing opks so bd every day until I get crosshairs. Not long to wait now.


----------



## RainyMama

Galvan- the trigger shot sounds very exciting! I hope DH is sweet to you while you have AF. 

Katy- when do you usually ovulate? I get a nice boost of energy a couple of days before I ovulate, maybe it is just because I am so excited to make a baby! 

RnR- I just noticed your ticket shows you won't test until you're late. I try to do the same thing, my curiosity tells me to test but I really really hate those BFNs. This time, though, my boss is coming to help me with a super stressful audit and she has already said she wants to take us out for drinks on the day AF is due. So if no AF I will test that AM, even though I would normally wait until the next day when actually late. 

Ladies- what do you tell people to explain not drinking? I don't want her to know I am ttc, things are stressful at work and she will freak out if she starts thinking about dealing with my maternity leave. Plus I am afraid it could interfere with a promotion that is in the works. 
Also, once pregnant, when do you tell your boss? 13 weeks?


----------



## 28329

Rainy, when I can't drink I tell people that I'm antibiotics or strong pain killers for my migraines. Usually works for me. I usually ovulate between cd 13 and cd 16. Last cycles was my first after my loss and I ovulated on cd 18 and af came on 14dpo instead of 17dpo. So who knows what will happen :shrug:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Thank you everyone! :) 

Katy, that's a good plan! Sending lots of baby dust to you!

Rainy, it'll be rough! My DH is the bad one whose like 'TEST TEST!!' but I'm not doing that this cycle. We thought I was FOR SURE pregnant, so we told a couple close friends and then AF came along. I want to wait at least a couple days after AF is late, saves money with tests & I'd rather AF come then see a BFN. You could say that your Dr put you on antibiotics and you can't drink. Or if you go up to the bar get Cranberry/Lime juice or some type of mock-tail. This weekend is my BILs fiances graduation & graduation party, plus a friends birthday so I figure I'll have a glass of wine & then after that just drink water and/or juice. I think most people wait until to tell there employers until the 2nd trimester begins, which is my plan. I think it's best to tell sooner if your job is dangerous and it might effect your growing baby.

Edited to add: I posted this before seeing Katys response haha, sorry!


----------



## moose31

RainyMama said:


> Galvan- the trigger shot sounds very exciting! I hope DH is sweet to you while you have AF.
> 
> Katy- when do you usually ovulate? I get a nice boost of energy a couple of days before I ovulate, maybe it is just because I am so excited to make a baby!
> 
> RnR- I just noticed your ticket shows you won't test until you're late. I try to do the same thing, my curiosity tells me to test but I really really hate those BFNs. This time, though, my boss is coming to help me with a super stressful audit and she has already said she wants to take us out for drinks on the day AF is due. So if no AF I will test that AM, even though I would normally wait until the next day when actually late.
> 
> Ladies- what do you tell people to explain not drinking? I don't want her to know I am ttc, things are stressful at work and she will freak out if she starts thinking about dealing with my maternity leave. Plus I am afraid it could interfere with a promotion that is in the works.
> Also, once pregnant, when do you tell your boss? 13 weeks?

LOl I say I am not drinking b/c we are TTC...LOL I think every one me and hubby hang out with knows:blush: 
re telling work: I plan on telling right away b/c ( I am a nurse) it effects the patients I am allowed to care for.( i even felt i had to tell charge nurse I was TTC because we have a long term patient on our unit with diseminated (really bad) shingles and I didnt feel comfortable caring for him with the chance of pregnany!!


----------



## Buzzymomma

I just told people I didn't feel like drinking that day, or that I wasn't feeling well. Or that it was my turn to drive. People usually weren't too nosey, and left it at that. 

I told my boss after I got to 6+2, because I had a miscarriage the previous month. I waited until I got passed the point of last miscarriage, then I told her because I wanted her to know in case my job performance changed due to me being stressed the eff out! We had an ultrasound at 10 weeks, and when all was deemed well with her then, we told everyone else :)


----------



## Beauty2

Hi Ladies! 

So, I'm officially tired of being pregnant! Ugh! Good thing I'm not an elephant. :rofl: 

Anyhoo, catch up with you ladies a bit later....had to get that off of my chest. I know you haven't heard that one before :roll: 

5 weeks and 1 day to go! :happydance:


----------



## 28329

Can I do the rest of your pregnancy for you beauty? :rofl:


----------



## 28329

Ooops, my last post may have come across how it totaly wasn't ment :blush:
Beauty, I totaly get how the last few weeks of pregnancy feels. With my DD from about 34 weeks I just wanted it over and done with. It was so difficult. And she was 14 days late! A nightmare.


----------



## Buzzymomma

I'm just about finished, which sucks because I have 16 weeks left! I'm in almost constant pain! It will be so worth it when i meet our tiny girl but definitely our last baby!


----------



## 28329

Buzzy, when I was pregnant with keira I had a hard time from begining to end. I swore I'd have no more kids.....look at me now :haha:


----------



## moose31

FX crossed that someday I can be tired of being pregnant!!!!!! PLEASE AF STAY AWAY THIS MONTH!!!


----------



## 28329

I hear ya moose. I've waited far too long to get my sticky bfp. I'm soooo ready to welcome morning sickness, sore boobs, bad back, baby in my ribs and just the feeling of "get it out now"


----------



## Buzzymomma

Aww you guys will get there soon, I know it :) just keep believing! Then you will wonder why you tried so hard cause pregnancy pretty much sucks :haha:


----------



## 28329

Aww buzzy. I love pregnancy. It's the best thing ever. But ask me that when I'm 4-5 days away from my due date :haha:


----------



## moose31

well Ive never been ...this will be our first..... i know the ladies i work with that are pretty far along look absolutely miserable LOL and i say ugh do i want that...and quickly answer ABSOLUTELY :thumbup:


----------



## 28329

I won't lie, the last few weeks drag and it's so uncomfortable. But when you push that little baby into the world and your lady garden feels like it's on fire that feeling over unconditional love washes over and pregnancy is forgotten, the painful labour is the past and all that matters in the world is that bundle of joy. It's beautiful from beginning to end. It's your turn soon moose and I'll not be far behind you.


----------



## Beauty2

Maybe I was being a little too insensitive. I shouldn't be complaining about being pregnant in a TTC thread....I'm sorry. But i'm sure you ladies will be joining me very soon! And i just can't wait!!! 

Katy - yes, please come finish for me! There's a nice few days of very painful labor in it for ya :thumbup:


----------



## RainyMama

Thanks all for the advice! 

I have told most of my friends and family that we are ttc, but my job is not dangerous in any way and the corporate climate is errr... Competitive? I don't know how to describe it. I am close with my boss, but the other VPs are a different story. 
Now that I think about it I have kind of a lot of anxiety about it. :/

RnR- have you ovulated yet?

Katy- AF won't show this time, I reckon you'll be growing a sticky bean in there. 

I am 2 dpo and so hopeful and emotional this cycle!


----------



## 28329

Aww beauty it's ok. Us ttc know we will be joining you soon. I only have 5 weeks until I can no longer class you as my bump buddy. Mummy buddy maybe?? :haha:
I'll happily do labour for you too. Strangly enough I love that part!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies, all went great at the Drs. She wants me to do a pregnancy test, either blood or urine on Saturday before I start Clomid because, AF was early and not normal. She also did an UIS and looked for an awful long time at my uterus, but said even if there is a little bean or beans in there, it is too early to tell with a regular US.

If I get a BFN Saturday, I will do Clomid CDs 5-9 and on June 5 have my monitoring US and get my trigger date and time!! 

I don't think there is a bean in there, I think Clomid is just crazy on me this cycle. I am very excited about this cycle!! I feel that just maybe, just maybe it might be it!! :happydance:

:hugs:

Katy, I love the pushing part of labor, but hate the contractions from 6cm-10cm! Those hurt!!


----------



## Buzzymomma

I had to have an emergency csection last time so I never got to push! But as soon as I saw Koal and held her all the pain was worth it and I wouldn't have changed anything for the world. 

I'm planning a vbac this time and I'm actually looking forward to pushing!

Rainy and Katy I hope you've both done it!

Galvan I hope the clomid works for you!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

I can't wait for it all either! Though, knowing me I will probably go crazy hormonal and make DH go mad. Lol.

Galvan, keeping fxed for you!

Rainy, I think I would of tempted too late so I have just been going by cm. With going by that alone I believe I ovulated this past Tues or Wed. But I could be wrong! I've been having some weird symptoms ive never noticed before though. Since yesterday I've been getting really crampy on the left side (I usually don't cramp til the day AF shows up), lower back has been achy, the past 2 nights I'm getting a really stuffed up nose at night, my taste buds have been off, I have been starving, rather moody and getting irritated really easily, and I am exhausted. Hoping these are all good signs!

Not sure when to expect AF though, I think if I did OV tues or wed I should expect her to be here around the 5th, so I might be testing a week earlier then I thought I would.


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies. Sorry mia again. Will catch up and post properly later.

Buzzy - sorry you're suffering. Where do you have pain? Can you see an Osteo or PT? I treat loads of pregnant women and can usually get a significant change within 1 or 2 treatments, they do often need another appoinment every 4 weeks or do until birth but it keeps them relatively pain free.

Also highly recommend pregnancy yoga, a class ideally but if you really can't make a class then a DVD with do but be careful.

If you let me know where the pain is and when you get it I might be able to suggest some exercises. Also ice!! Don't use heat, not saying you are. Ice pack or frozen peas, wrap a teatowel around and apply to your lower back for about 10-15 minutes. Ideally twice a day.

I'll be back later.


----------



## PBLover2

Hey ladies! I don't want to get my hopes up too much but I've been cramping on and off today and yesterday. Totally expecting AF to come any minute, but she hasn't! My LP has been 10 days the last few months, so I expected her today and nothing! We'll see what tomorrow has in store, I dont want to hold my breath.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Bean my pain is mostly in my lower back... Low low low like right above my butt crack (lol) almost tailbone low. It centers there, and radiates out into my hips. A lot of the time I feel like my hips are actually falling out, because I feel popping and grinding in my hips but more in my back if that makes sense? My hips never hurt on the sides, just on the back. If I'm on my feet too long (not very long actually, about an hour is all I can tolerate), the pain radiates through my pelvis to the front into my crotch and, tmi, but my vagina starts aching like it wants to fall off. 
The best way I've been able to describe the back pain is that it feels like someone's got a pair of scissors stuck in my lower back and every time I step or move the wrong way, it feels like they're snipping at my spine or the ligaments or whatever around it. 
I haven't been exercising because of this pain, I can barely walk anymore! Dunno what avenue to go down, as our extended medical plan doesn't cover anything fancy like chiropractic and it's $60 a go, so I don't want to be going every week!


----------



## Bean66

Buzzymomma said:


> Ugh ladies I'm so upset tonight I just have to get it out.
> We went out for dinner with hubs parents and the kid was sitting on Papa's knee. There was a baby at the next table and Koal wanted to go say hi, but the mom, who was alone, also had a 4ish year old who just spilled a drink all over her lap. So she was trying to calm the kid down, clean up the drink, and feed her baby at the same time. The last thing I would want if I were in her position would be another kid coming over.... But FIL saw no problem with letting her go over. Hubs said no dad don't let her go over there, and it escalated to the point where we were all arguing and left the restaurant angry. FIL came back to me after and said since she was on his knee he assumed she was in HIS care and hubs and I shouldn't have interfered. Uhhhhh... Excuse me?!?!? Needless to say, I'm very upset. :(

He was most definitely in the wrong!!



RockNRollBaby said:


> Katy, I hope the arguing is gone and there was some bd'ing to get over the tension ;)
> 
> Rainy, yaayy! A Positive OPK :thumbup: Thats good news. What if you try pure grapefruit juice? You think that might help any?
> 
> Buzzy, it seems to me that he's in the wrong. Like you said, you guys are her parents. I hope things are smoothed out now.
> 
> I am having the worst sleep patterns these days, seems to me that my body has been waking up every 2 hours. So then when I do get up in the morning it is SO rough. I think I should be ovulating within the next few days though.. Hopefully!

I had terrible sleep when I temped. I was so worried about temping I kept waking up :dohh: Then I'd think I'd best take it, then realise it was still the middle of the night. I found it best to set an alarm for 6am.



GalvanBaby said:


> I'm out AF arrived 4 days early this month. :cry:

:hugs: Hope the trigger works for you. 



RockNRollBaby said:


> And myself, I HAD EWCM YESTERDAY! I got so excited and screamed, thank GOD my DH was watching sports or he would of thought I was crazy. So about 10 minutes after seeing that, I put on my seducing hat & had to dtd. Not only did that happen but I was also offered a position at this company that is going to help me go to school. :)

Haha - I used to get supper excited about EWCM. Weirdly I didn't get a major amount the month with got our hopefully sticky bean. Although I think EWCM sometimes hides in the cervix.



RainyMama said:


> Ladies- what do you tell people to explain not drinking? I don't want her to know I am ttc, things are stressful at work and she will freak out if she starts thinking about dealing with my maternity leave. Plus I am afraid it could interfere with a promotion that is in the works.
> Also, once pregnant, when do you tell your boss? 13 weeks?

I was naughty and tended to drink until I got my BFP. baby doesn't have a blood supply for a while so it's not like it would affect baby. The only thing is alcohol can affect fertility but so can all sorts. Such as caffeine. When I didn't want to drink much, if someone was getting me a drink I'd get a G+T or vodka soda then when it was my round just get a soda and fresh lime. Or have one glass of wine then say you're getting a headache. 



Beauty2 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> So, I'm officially tired of being pregnant! Ugh! Good thing I'm not an elephant. :rofl:
> 
> Anyhoo, catch up with you ladies a bit later....had to get that off of my chest. I know you haven't heard that one before :roll:
> 
> 5 weeks and 1 day to go! :happydance:

Can't believe you have only 5 weeks left!! Bump picture!! I'm trying to stay active. I need a small bump and to stay fit so I can work as long as possible. I have a majorly physical job but can't afford to stop work early.

Do some yoga!!



Buzzymomma said:


> I'm just about finished, which sucks because I have 16 weeks left! I'm in almost constant pain! It will be so worth it when i meet our tiny girl but definitely our last baby!

Will reply to your recent post in a sec.



moose31 said:


> FX crossed that someday I can be tired of being pregnant!!!!!! PLEASE AF STAY AWAY THIS MONTH!!!

You'll get your BFP soon. Fingers crossed!



PBLover2 said:


> Hey ladies! I don't want to get my hopes up too much but I've been cramping on and off today and yesterday. Totally expecting AF to come any minute, but she hasn't! My LP has been 10 days the last few months, so I expected her today and nothing! We'll see what tomorrow has in store, I dont want to hold my breath.

Good luck. Everything crossed.


----------



## Bean66

Buzzymomma said:


> Bean my pain is mostly in my lower back... Low low low like right above my butt crack (lol) almost tailbone low. It centers there, and radiates out into my hips. A lot of the time I feel like my hips are actually falling out, because I feel popping and grinding in my hips but more in my back if that makes sense? My hips never hurt on the sides, just on the back. If I'm on my feet too long (not very long actually, about an hour is all I can tolerate), the pain radiates through my pelvis to the front into my crotch and, tmi, but my vagina starts aching like it wants to fall off.
> The best way I've been able to describe the back pain is that it feels like someone's got a pair of scissors stuck in my lower back and every time I step or move the wrong way, it feels like they're snipping at my spine or the ligaments or whatever around it.
> I haven't been exercising because of this pain, I can barely walk anymore! Dunno what avenue to go down, as our extended medical plan doesn't cover anything fancy like chiropractic and it's $60 a go, so I don't want to be going every week!

I don't know what your chiro's are like over there but you don't just want someone who's going to do a few clicks and send you out.

You definitely need to address it though or you'll have to stop work. A couple of treatments is better than nothing. and I really would try and find a very gentle pregnancy yoga class. Although the problem is that everything is getting too loose so getting irritated the muscles need to be stretched and released. Try just sitting on the edge of a chair will your legs separated and gently lean forward, but bend from your hips not your back. Also get you DH to massage your buttock muscles. It'll probably hurt/burn but they need releasing. Or you can try leaning on a tennis ball or something. Can you get physic therapy/PT thought your insurance?

Also do your pelvic floor exercises. I haven't got time now but will try and find some pictures/videos or exercises you could try.


----------



## Chimpee

Hey all! 

Sorry haven't been on in a while. Hope everyone's doing good :) we need to see some BFP's on here real soon :)

I'm gonna sympton spot now - I told myself i wouldn't!

Right guys I did not track when my ovulation occurred this month but as I suffer from irregular periods anyway I just stuck to smep every other day. My last AF was on the 28th april. For the last 2 days I have been getting weird feelings in my lower stomach. Mainly on my right side like cramping and a tingling sensation in my lady garden area (tmi) Been suffering from real bad migraines for the last couple days too. Also I get this weird pain in my groin area and then the pain justa shoots Down my leg?! 

I dunno if anyone has experienced these before or if I'm going totally crazy! Oh and I feel stupidly over emotional too. Had a good cry when DH came home from work lastnight :(

Hope these are good signs. Good luck to all you lovely ladies :) xxx


----------



## 28329

Wow ladies, had to catch up then. :hi:
Buzzy, sounds like you're having a hard time. Exactly what I went through with my dd. It got so bad that I see my midwife about it and said it was split pelvis. I couldn't move. I hope it gets better for you. No fun at all.


----------



## RainyMama

Beauty- I meant to tell you yesterday that your pregnancy complaints do not bother me at all. We know you are so happy to be growing this baby! The last few weeks of my pregnancy with DS I talked about little other than my crazy pregnant body. 

Buzzy- oh mama that does not sound good. You poor thing. I hope you are able to get to a skilled physical therapist, as bean suggested. :hugs:

Pblover- I am hoping AF stays away. Come on BFP!

Chimpee- I recall my uterus feeling all kinds of crazy when pregnant with DS. Sounds like very promising symptoms! I hope this is it for you!


----------



## lolalei3

:hi: everyone! I'm back from Bali, had the best time, feeling so refreshed and have a nice tan too, wish we could have stayed longer but I got home to a wonderful surprise! OH had done the nursery!!!!!! :happydance: He is very handy and also artistic and had painted sea creatures all around the walls, went to baby stores and found 'fishy' decals AND made two hand painted 'under the sea' themed toy boxes!!! I was absolutely speechless!! I am one very lucky gal thats for sure!

So glad to see everyone is well! and hi to all the newbies!

Bean yay for raspberry! things will go a lot faster from this point!

Beauty wow can't believe bub is almost here, and we have been on this journey right from the start with you! so exciting! 

Buzzy sorry to hear your hurting hon, maybe try some gentle stretches or just slow paced walking?

28329 any new critters? :)

Hi to everyone i've missed!


----------



## 28329

Aww lola how sweet. Bless him. Glad you had a great time! No new animals yet. But 2 more sleeps and we get our dog. Final pet......no it's no :haha:
I lost one of my gerbils a few days ago, it died in my hands :(


----------



## Buzzymomma

Awe poor gerbil!

Chimpee I hope those are positive symptoms!

Lola I hope you had an awesome trip, sounds like you did :)

Bean physio is the only thing like that that our extended medical does cover. I'll definitely make an appointment with the doc for a referral to physio.


----------



## Chimpee

Thanks buzzy!

Symptoms seem to have disappeared today! Still got my fingers crossed anyway! :) 

How are u feeling today?

Hope your all having a lovely sunny Saturday! :)


----------



## Buzzymomma

I'm alright today aside from the back pain! My grandma owns a swimsuit store and I'm going to be in a fashion show today for her! It should be interesting :haha:


----------



## Chimpee

Aww glad ur ok. Oooo that sounds like fun! We wana see some pics! 

I'm stopping myself from testing early but I can't help it. I'm at work at the moment and I have a pregnancy test in my bag! Lol I will try to control myself but I think im out this month. Just got a weird feeling that it's not our month this month. 

Apart from your back pain how is your pregnancy getting along generally? xx


----------



## Chimpee

Sorry to hear about your gerbil Kate *hug* xxx


----------



## 28329

Cd 14!! Just waiting to ovulate. I can feel it comeing. Nearly in my tww. Woo hoo.


----------



## Buzzymomma

No pictures of me in a swimsuit haha maybe a couple of my daughter though! 
Pregnancy is pretty well apart from the back pain. I didn't have too much morning sickness, only threw up once. Really nauseas until like 13 weeks though. My most persistent symptom has been sore boobies. Man they hurt!!

Chimpee resist testing! You might be too early to test!

Katy hooray for ov! Bd lots and make it fun! When it's fun it works better :haha:


----------



## PBLover2

AF showed this morning : ( Onto month 17!


----------



## 28329

Oh no. So sorry about the wicth. Ugh, she's not welcome here!!
Buzzy, we're having so much fun in that area this cycle. Was at it until 5am last night and going for round two tonight :blush:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Aww PB I'm sorry!!

Katy I'm glad you're having fun :D


----------



## 28329

:wave:
Hi ladies. How's everyone doing? I got unexpected crosshairs this morning. We've done all we can now.


----------



## Bean66

Sorry about the witch PB.

Katy - yay for crosshairs. Fingers crossed!!

How is everyone else doing?

I'm good. Just waiting. Scan 2 weeks on Wednesday.


----------



## 28329

Aww bean, you have an olive! And little bean is officially a featus. :dance: Happy 9 weeks to you. How's the symptoms, they flooding in?


----------



## RockNRollBaby

So much to catch up on! Hoping everyone had a lovely weekend. :)

Things are going okay, last I had posted about EWCM was the last time we bded before going to the in laws all weekend long, so we didn't get to BD while there. Hoping that was good enough. Kinda kicking myself for not being able to BD, feeling like I'm probably out though. :( My MIL had the nerve to say to me "it will happen when you don't think about it!!" uh, okay thanks for the advice. Then she got my DH thinking the same now, "it'll happen when we least expect it." My nipples have been very sore though, which I had last cycle before AF came so I'm not sure about this month. Kinda in a downer mood about it.


----------



## 28329

I hate to say it RnR but they're right. It honestly does happen when you least expect it. In march we took a more relaxed approach, didn't live our life around ttc and just bd when we felt like it. We both we're fine that we wasn't going to get a bfp with our edd being december. But april came and I was put on my ass by a very unexpected bfp. Fingers crossed that the bd you got in was enough, I'm sure it was. Sperm can live 3-5 days waiting for the egg.


----------



## RainyMama

Bean~ I am looking forward to your scan!

Katy~ so glad to read of your crosshairs and how much fun you've had BDing! We had more fun this cycle too, but were not going at it till 5! 

RnR~ I get soooo very annoyed when we don't get enough BDing in. It drives me bonkers because it is one of few proactive things we can control (well to a degree anyway, more so than controlling when we ovulate for example). If we are without our BFPs this cycle then next cycle let's have a SMEPing competition! Maybe that will help us stay on track? Could be fun!

Ladies- symptom spotting has begun (I know it is pointless and too early at 7 dpo to mean anything anyway!). I have lots of very very thin cm. this is definitely not normal for me. And, I am crazy bloated. Unfortunately bloat is not uncommon for me in the tww, hehe.

What's for dinner tonight ladies??


----------



## 28329

Dinner......I can't wait for dinner!! We have burretos. Not sure if I spelt that right :haha: 
Was gonna have tacos but decided different. 
4dpo today. Nothing to report. I'm going to sympton spot and test like made this cycle. Just because :rofl:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Dinners a long time away yet for us but we're going to have chicken Caesar salad! Hubs has gained more weight than me since I've been pregnant and I need to go out today to buy him new work pants 
>.<

Don't test too much Katy you'll drive yourself mad!

Rainy I hope that's a good sign! With my bfps I had extra ewcm after it turned creamy from ov. It stayed half creamy half eggy for weeks!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Katy, yeah that is true. I had a low tolerance for alcohol this past weekend, and I said to DH "I had 1 beer and I can feel it.... Maybe I am pregnant!" and his mom responded with that. I am probably just being sensitive though, I don't think she meant anything by it really. Thank you for that! I hope we did too. I am already symptom spotting like mad as well haha, I debated about testing today but decided considering I am only 6 DPO nothing is going to come up. So now instead I'll be testing next Wednesday, but I want to TRY to hold out until next Friday not so sure that I'll be able to wait that long though lol.

Rainy, I would LOVE that challenge! Hopefully neither of us have to do that challenge and get our BFP's this cycle. We are a day away of eachother, yaay! I am symptom spotting like no other. Also been having loads of cm.

Buzzy, good to know cm is a good sign! I was stalking another thread on here about someone saying she had loads of cm and I felt like in that thread alone more women who were experiencing the same had AF come, rather then women who ended up with BFP's who also had lots of cm.

Tonight I will be making italian stuffed chicken with a side of veggies. Mmmm!


----------



## 28329

Omg, there's a lot of tasty dinners being had today. My burritos we're so good. Added half a pot of extra hot chilli powder to them for added heat! Yummy. 
Buzzy, that's so funny that your DH has put on more weight. I know George will take advantage of the extra food and craving when I'm pregnant :haha:
RnR, it's so easy to be over sensitive. It's a woman thing. Oh, and my bfp I noticed an increase in cm. I got ewcm a lot after ovulation and a lot of creamy too. But it can go either way. I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies!! Sorry I have been MIA.. I haven't been worrying about ttc at the moment.. I have to take another round of BCP. . The. cysts didn't go away.. ughhh.. He changed my prescription. I spotted the entire cycle and now witch is here.. Poor hubby! Hopefully this months bcp will do its job! Hope everyone is well! :)


----------



## 28329

Oh want, I'm sorry that the bcp didn't help. Praying it does this time.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Aww man, want that sucks! I super hope the new BC works for you so you can jump back on the wagon next month!


----------



## Beauty2

Well, well, well...the countdown has officially begun! 30 days remaining!!! Whoohoo!!! :wohoo: 

How is everyone today? Got to catch up...


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> Aww bean, you have an olive! And little bean is officially a featus. :dance: Happy 9 weeks to you. How's the symptoms, they flooding in?

Very few symptoms! my parents have been down and my mum was like 'are you sure you're pregnant' after I was using a hammer drill to take pebble dash off. Think maybe I do need to slow down a little. I get hungry regularly and maybe slight nausea if I get hungry but generally if I didn't know it, I wouldn't suspect I was pregnant. A little concerning but then my SIL had loads of symptoms and still sadly miscarried so fingers crossed we see our bean in exactly 2 weeks. 



RockNRollBaby said:


> So much to catch up on! Hoping everyone had a lovely weekend. :)
> 
> Things are going okay, last I had posted about EWCM was the last time we bded before going to the in laws all weekend long, so we didn't get to BD while there. Hoping that was good enough. Kinda kicking myself for not being able to BD, feeling like I'm probably out though. :( My MIL had the nerve to say to me "it will happen when you don't think about it!!" uh, okay thanks for the advice. Then she got my DH thinking the same now, "it'll happen when we least expect it." My nipples have been very sore though, which I had last cycle before AF came so I'm not sure about this month. Kinda in a downer mood about it.

As Katy say's the spermies can live for up to 5 days in fertile CM so you're in with a good chance. MILs can be very annoying but she's right. :rofl: Sorry! 



RainyMama said:


> Bean~ I am looking forward to your scan!
> 
> Katy~ so glad to read of your crosshairs and how much fun you've had BDing! We had more fun this cycle too, but were not going at it till 5!
> 
> RnR~ I get soooo very annoyed when we don't get enough BDing in. It drives me bonkers because it is one of few proactive things we can control (well to a degree anyway, more so than controlling when we ovulate for example). If we are without our BFPs this cycle then next cycle let's have a SMEPing competition! Maybe that will help us stay on track? Could be fun!
> 
> Ladies- symptom spotting has begun (I know it is pointless and too early at 7 dpo to mean anything anyway!). I have lots of very very thin cm. this is definitely not normal for me. And, I am crazy bloated. Unfortunately bloat is not uncommon for me in the tww, hehe.
> 
> What's for dinner tonight ladies??

Thanks! We went out for dinner with my folks last night. To start we had ricotta and sage butter ravioli and cure beef with rocket and parmesan to share. Not sure I'm meant to be eating cured beef but oh well. Then I had pizza then we shared some ice-cream. YUM!!

Never too early to start symptom spotting. I tried not to though. I had bleeding/spotting with both my BFP's, 1st time started at 10dpo and 2nd time at 7dpo. I was bloated too and the sides of my bbs were sore, felt bruised.



Buzzymomma said:
 

> Dinners a long time away yet for us but we're going to have chicken Caesar salad! Hubs has gained more weight than me since I've been pregnant and I need to go out today to buy him new work pants
> >.<
> 
> Don't test too much Katy you'll drive yourself mad!
> 
> Rainy I hope that's a good sign! With my bfps I had extra ewcm after it turned creamy from ov. It stayed half creamy half eggy for weeks!

Haha. My DH has gained weight too. He looks skinny but he isn't. We're going on holiday with my family in 7/8 weeks. We're bothe gonna be wobbly!! 



wantabby said:


> Hey ladies!! Sorry I have been MIA.. I haven't been worrying about ttc at the moment.. I have to take another round of BCP. . The. cysts didn't go away.. ughhh.. He changed my prescription. I spotted the entire cycle and now witch is here.. Poor hubby! Hopefully this months bcp will do its job! Hope everyone is well! :)

Sorry the cysts are still there. very frustrating but at least you know and hopefully they be gone soon.



Beauty2 said:


> Well, well, well...the countdown has officially begun! 30 days remaining!!! Whoohoo!!! :wohoo:
> 
> How is everyone today? Got to catch up...

30 days!!!! Woozers!! I still remember when you got your BFP!! How are you feeling?


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Want, I'm so sorry to hear that. Will be praying for you!

Bean, just like mothers, we don't want to admit when our own are right lol. I can't wait for you to see your little bean, I can only imagine how amazing that will be!

Beauty, wow 30 days?? Youre in the final stretch, woo hoo!! Symptom spotting galore over here haha. Today I woke up with a backache/ hip ache, but I don't want to read too much into it. I feel much better today, where as yesterday I was a bit of a mess.


----------



## Buzzymomma

30 days beauty! I'm so jealous :haha: 
I'm also excited for you!

Bean where are you off to on vacation? I so need a vacation but the most I get to do is camping! At 34 weeks pregnant :haha: we'll see how that goes!


----------



## Bean66

Buzzy - I forgot I said I was going away. Read your post and I was like errm I don't know am I going somewhere. Maybe I do have baby brain. We are going to Spain for 13 days. It's my mums 60th so she wanted us all to go away together. It's going to be fun but difficult as me and SIL were meant to be pregnant together. I'm going to be such a reminder to her. I know I can't feel guilty but it's difficult.

I LOVE camping. Don;t use an air bed. Everyone thinks they are better but they aren't. If you do make sure it stays really well inflated. A good quality self inflating ones are best like the thermorests. Sorry to be boring. How is the back doing?

RnR - I had achy back and hips when I got my BFP!!!


----------



## 28329

Wow beauty, 30 days! :happydance:
Bean, yes slowing down would be a good idea. But before you're 'too pregnant' you'll want to be able to do everything you can. 
AFM: 5dpo today. Huge temp drop and an increase in thick white cm. I'm not reading into it. Think it's far too early for any symptoms. I see the gynea when I'm 11dpo so I'll do a test that morning. Not holding out too much hope for this cycle though. There I go, 5 days into the tww and I loose hope :wacko:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Ahh. Oh man I am excited, but I don't want to be this excited since it could be a negative and I'm imagining it all. I just remembered that last night I had a dream that I got a really bad cold, and as I was blowing my nose in the dream I said "I must be pregnant!" This is my first pregnancy dream I've ever had. haha. Going to get my mind off of it, need to focus on other things so I don't over analyze it like I love doing.

Katy, I hear you! I lost hope, but now I am back to thinking "AHHH. Maybe I am?!" 2WW is awful what it does to us!


----------



## 28329

I keep having pregnant dreams. Got them a lot in my bfp tww it was unreal. Hope it means something for you!! 
The tww is too crazy. My mind makes up symptoms since the miscarriage. Because I now what to look out for, I want them again so bad that my mind makes me believe they're there.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Oh bean Spain sounds lovely! I'm so jealous of you European girls, so close to all those exciting places! 
Just try not to mention it too much around your SIL... How are they doing? Well, I hope!
We're going to a place called Manning Park, it's right in the centre of the coastal mountains, and it's soo gorgeous. Google Manning Park BC to see all the pictures... It's so lovely! Well to me anyways :haha: I don't know if it's just the Canadian in me that loves a good forest! 

Oh and my back is the same as always! Still trying to get into a pt!

Katy! 5 DPO is far too early to be losing hope! Stop that would you?! That dip looks great! And if it comes back up tomorrow... Hoo boy!

Rnr I'm hoping your dream was premonition :D


----------



## 28329

Wow buzzy, I love forests and mountains and things like that. We never go away. The furthest we go is a 20 minute ride to see Georges parents :haha:
Temp went back up! Suppose we'll see what my temps do in next few day. I always loose hope once FF confirms ovulation. I did my bfp cycle too. I hope that this is it though. I just think that 5dpo, although not unheard of, is very early for implantation.


----------



## Bean66

Katy - Stay positive, chart is looking good!! 

RnR - you too. Pregnancy dreams are a good sign.

Buzzy - Manning Park looks amazing. Jealous of you too. 

I dreamt it was scan day and was gutted when I woke up and had another 2 weeks to wait.......


----------



## 28329

Not long to wait bean. I'm so excited for your first scan!!


----------



## RainyMama

Katy- I woke up this am to stalk your chart! What a lovely dip! Yay! I hope you're feeling more optimistic now that your temp went back up :)

RnR- any telling dreams last night?

Buzzy- sounds lovely to me, but I live in Oregon with forests everywhere so I might be used to it :)

Bean- what a terrible tease of a dream! I hate those! I too am jealous of your trip to Spain, sounds so wonderful :)


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Katy, awesome about the temp dip!

Buzzy, I live in the desert so the forest sounds soo nice to me!

Bean, I am completely jealous! Spain is where I've always wanted to go, but I've never been out of the US. 2 weeks is just around the corner!

Rainy, none last night :( but I also slept horribly. I did have hip and back ache though as I laid in bed trying to fall asleep.

My vacation for the summer will be going to San Diego where friends are getting married on the beach. Pretty excited for it! I also haven't had very many symptoms today, although I noticed my skin is rather clear for AF to be here in a week. I also haven't been awake for very long so maybe that's why. I told my DH about this place, I thought he would tell me I'm thinking about TTC too much, but instead he was really cool about it.


----------



## 28329

Thanks ladies. 
Rainy you're so lovely. Thank you so much. I feel better now my temp has shot up to it's highest this tww but I think it was just a fluke. I want question such a dip before I ovulate so won't in the tww. :haha:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Katy your chart looks awesome! So have fingers crossed for you!

Bean two weeks will fly by. Soon you'll be ready to bring that little bubba into the world :)

Rnr boo to bad sleep! I told my hubs about bnb too... He says I spend too much time here but it's better than bugging him about it all :haha:

Rainy ooo Oregon is lovely! I've been down to crater lake a few times and I just die with all the beautiful scenery! I live in the city (Vancouver Canada) but there's lots of green around if i want it, but nothing like crater lake!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

How are we all doing today?

Bleehh.. I am not feeling positive today at all about this month now. Making me really sad, I know its because I get too excited about things and then it doesn't happen. Ever since I was little my mom has told me I need to "not get my hopes up" and I still need to learn that. I stupidly went to the $1 store last night and bought a couple tests, figured it'd be okay if I wasted them. Used 1 last night (8dpo) BFN (convinced myself there was something there, but it was probably just an EVAP, DH didn't see it at all), then I tested this morning with FMU, BFN again. I know its SO early though so I could be getting false negatives. When I wiped this morning I could of sworn my CM was brown tinged, but I think I convinced myself that. Sunday can't come soon enough, and if I get a BFN then, I will not be testing until next Friday.


----------



## 28329

Hi RnR. Urgh, damn tww is nasty. I hope those tests turn bfp. 
I'm 7dpo today. Tested this morning (stupidly) and bfn. I've got af cramps but they're very dull. I got them in march right before my bfp. I feel like the witch is here, just gernerally icky. I hope this is finally it but hope is fading away. Let's get them bfp's together :)


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Katy, That's EXACTLY how I feel so it's made me think "Nope.. AF is coming instead." I just feel soo icky today. When are you going to test again? I really, really, REALLY would love if we both got our BFP's!


----------



## 28329

This is EXACTLY how I felt from 10 to 13dpo and got my bfp at 15dpo in april. So it is a good sign. 
I'll test again on sunday. I'll be 9dpo, still early for a bfp but not impossible.


----------



## Buzzymomma

I had such bad AF cramps before this BFP I thought for sure I was going to see red at any second. Cramps don't mean out! :)


----------



## Buzzymomma

I hope all your twws are going well!

Just wanted to pop in and tell you all we chose a first name for our girl... She will be called Hayden! :D


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Aww! Hayden is such a cute name, that's so exciting!

TWW is going for me, I took 2 tests today and it was a bfn. Was feeling a bit sad about it, now my plans are to test again on Friday. AF should be late by then. Not as hopeful, but only time will tell.


----------



## lolalei3

Aww Buzzy thats such a lovely name! We are still undecided but leaning towards Jenna with the middle name Joy as it was my nannas. Is she kicking lots now? 

Bean not long now to scan day! so exciting!

Beauty can't believe your so close! keep us posted! 

Rocknroll good luck for sunday! baby dust to you!

Katy try to hold out testing you have a long LP from what I remember? Have you got your new puppy yet?

All is well over here, although looking at my belly move these days is like watching something out of 'Aliens'!:haha: she is getting so strong!


----------



## sara3337

I start counting from today. 2ww. decided just relax about it. After MC I know getting pregnant is not the difficult bit, keeping the baby is in God's hands and I cant do much about it.


----------



## 28329

Omg buzzy, beautiful name you've chosen. Yay. 
Lola, my lp last cycle was 13 days. It's usualy 16 days. The loss messed up my cycle in april so who knows what'll happen this time. I'm only testing at the moment because I have gynae wednesday so if I get a bfp I'm gonna have to tell them. I love the name jenna is lovely. And great that you're using your nans name. 
Good luck sara, hope you get your bfp. 
RnR, keep the faith, you'll get your bfp. :hugs:
AFM, my temp is sitting nicely. Bfn again today. But it's ok if the witch comes, I'm sure the gynae has lots of tests in store for me. DF has said he'll go to the doctor and see about getting himself tested.


----------



## RainyMama

RnR- testing through the tww is so trying. I get so down after BFNs that I have stopped testing. I will test only if AF is late and it is saving me a lot of $ lol
Don't forget if we are not pregnant the smep competition is on! I can't wait to see who will out-smep who! :)

Sara- so sorry for your loss, I hope you get your sticky bean. :)

Katy- when is the appointment?

Buzzy- I love the name!

Lola- I can't believe you are 28 weeks! Is it going by quickly?

AFM- 13 dpo, sort of feel AF approaching, maybe. I don't know, I feel pregnant one minute and pms the next. I am super emotional and that is the only thing I know for sure! Happy Monday ladies!


----------



## 28329

Rainy, my appointment is in 2 days. I'm pretty nervous but am sure it'll be ok. 
A few days ago I decided to override FF crosshairs with my own, today I cancelled that and left it down to FF. I wasn't convinced I was 10dpo today. I thought more like 8dpo and FF agrees!! Hence the negative tests. Anyway....this morning, after a pee I checked the toilet paper and there was 2 spots of red blood there!! So I checked my cervix and there was just creamy cm (normal for me). Then, 2 hours later I noticed some brown blood mixed with creamy cm. Nothing since, just abundant cm. I'm not going to get excited but this has never happened to me before. I do hope it's ib, of course I do. But after 3 losses I'm so scared!!


----------



## RainyMama

Ooh Katy your dip yesterday was probably implantation! Hooray!


----------



## GalvanBaby

My scan went well!! I have 1 12mm follicle, 1 23mm follicle, and 2 22mm follicles!! She said I will more than likely release all 3!! OH is scared we will catch all 3! Just imagine! I am praying we catch at least one.

I trigger tonight at 8PM. I can't wait!!!


----------



## 28329

Yay galvan. Good luck. Sounds great!!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Rainy, hahaha! I am SO emotional too. I started crying from some random things in the past few days. I can't wait for the competition, hopefully we won't have too but still!

Galvin, good news! Good luck!! 

I had my first day at my new job today. Loved it! They were going to have me work the evening shift, but the other girl and I talked and she'd rather have that while I'd rather have the morning shift. I am the same as Rainy, one minute I feel pregnant, the next pms-y. I'm starting to break out which usually happens to me before AF shows. :(


----------



## 28329

Great news about your first day RnR. So happy you enjoyed it. I hate that preggo and af symptoms are the same. If only we had an alarm go off as soon as the egg is fertilised.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I wish Katy!!! That would be awesome and save a lot of heartbreak and super long TWWs!!!


----------



## moose31

CD6 today back at for another cycle. SO far Grapefruit juice daily til OV, switched from prenatals to geritol tonic ( "theres a baby in every bottle"), flaxseed oil. 
starting OPKs on CD8 .
BD so far: CD5 :blush:
:coffee:


----------



## 28329

Galvan, this ttc lark is so heartbreaking. I really hope you don't have to wait much longer. Fx'd for you. 
Moose, so sorry you're on to another cycle. I hope this is the one for you.


----------



## moose31

28329 said:


> Galvan, this ttc lark is so heartbreaking. I really hope you don't have to wait much longer. Fx'd for you.
> Moose, so sorry you're on to another cycle. I hope this is the one for you.

Thanks! I have a apt with OB/GYN finally I think she's just humoring me doubt she'll do anything last time I went in she said i didnt have anything to worry about b/c I am young( 29 will be 30 next month) and healthy (didnt event draw labs) but now its been over a year ( started TTC april '11) so hoping i can get some testing done ( if not I am switching providers) I am sick of people telling me to relax and it will happen (i took that approach for the first 6 months and nothing)


----------



## 28329

Moose, I'm 29 myself and the only reason I'm getting tests is because I'm labeled has having recurring miscarriage. I see my gynaecologist tomorrow, I'm not sure what tests they'll start off with. All I've heard is "stop thinking about it" or "it'll happen for you"
It's not easy and I hope that we both get some answers very soon. Best of luck to you moose. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Bean66

Buzzymomma said:


> I hope all your twws are going well!
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and tell you all we chose a first name for our girl... She will be called Hayden! :D

Beautiful name!! 



RockNRollBaby said:


> Aww! Hayden is such a cute name, that's so exciting!
> 
> TWW is going for me, I took 2 tests today and it was a bfn. Was feeling a bit sad about it, now my plans are to test again on Friday. AF should be late by then. Not as hopeful, but only time will tell.

Fingers crossed. Stay positive. It'll happen.



lolalei3 said:


> Aww Buzzy thats such a lovely name! We are still undecided but leaning towards Jenna with the middle name Joy as it was my nannas. Is she kicking lots now?
> 
> Bean not long now to scan day! so exciting!
> 
> Beauty can't believe your so close! keep us posted!
> 
> Rocknroll good luck for sunday! baby dust to you!
> 
> Katy try to hold out testing you have a long LP from what I remember? Have you got your new puppy yet?
> 
> All is well over here, although looking at my belly move these days is like watching something out of 'Aliens'!:haha: she is getting so strong!

Thanks. I can't wait to feel movement. How many weeks were you when you first felt the baby? When did you start showing? It's great that she is so strong.



RainyMama said:


> RnR- testing through the tww is so trying. I get so down after BFNs that I have stopped testing. I will test only if AF is late and it is saving me a lot of $ lol
> Don't forget if we are not pregnant the smep competition is on! I can't wait to see who will out-smep who! :)
> 
> Sara- so sorry for your loss, I hope you get your sticky bean. :)
> 
> Katy- when is the appointment?
> 
> Buzzy- I love the name!
> 
> Lola- I can't believe you are 28 weeks! Is it going by quickly?
> 
> AFM- 13 dpo, sort of feel AF approaching, maybe. I don't know, I feel pregnant one minute and pms the next. I am super emotional and that is the only thing I know for sure! Happy Monday ladies!

It's so hard not to test. Takes such willpower. I just made sure a wee'd as soon as I woke up so didn't get tempted. I felt like AF was going to arrive when I got my BFP! Fingers crossed!



28329 said:


> Rainy, my appointment is in 2 days. I'm pretty nervous but am sure it'll be ok.
> A few days ago I decided to override FF crosshairs with my own, today I cancelled that and left it down to FF. I wasn't convinced I was 10dpo today. I thought more like 8dpo and FF agrees!! Hence the negative tests. Anyway....this morning, after a pee I checked the toilet paper and there was 2 spots of red blood there!! So I checked my cervix and there was just creamy cm (normal for me). Then, 2 hours later I noticed some brown blood mixed with creamy cm. Nothing since, just abundant cm. I'm not going to get excited but this has never happened to me before. I do hope it's ib, of course I do. But after 3 losses I'm so scared!!

Sounds very promising!!! You won't have another MC. Your next BFP (in a few days) will be your sticky bean!



GalvanBaby said:


> My scan went well!! I have 1 12mm follicle, 1 23mm follicle, and 2 22mm follicles!! She said I will more than likely release all 3!! OH is scared we will catch all 3! Just imagine! I am praying we catch at least one.
> 
> I trigger tonight at 8PM. I can't wait!!!

Good luck!! Fingers crossed!!



RockNRollBaby said:


> Rainy, hahaha! I am SO emotional too. I started crying from some random things in the past few days. I can't wait for the competition, hopefully we won't have too but still!
> 
> Galvin, good news! Good luck!!
> 
> I had my first day at my new job today. Loved it! They were going to have me work the evening shift, but the other girl and I talked and she'd rather have that while I'd rather have the morning shift. I am the same as Rainy, one minute I feel pregnant, the next pms-y. I'm starting to break out which usually happens to me before AF shows. :(

So pleased your new job went well. Congratulations!! Fingers crossed for you too!! 



moose31 said:


> CD6 today back at for another cycle. SO far Grapefruit juice daily til OV, switched from prenatals to geritol tonic ( "theres a baby in every bottle"), flaxseed oil.
> starting OPKs on CD8 .
> BD so far: CD5 :blush:
> :coffee:

Don't think we have geritol over here. Does it have folic acid in too? If not I'd take folic acid too. I think the grapefruit juice and flaxseed will help loads. Good luck!




> Thanks! I have a apt with OB/GYN finally I think she's just humoring me doubt she'll do anything last time I went in she said i didnt have anything to worry about b/c I am young( 29 will be 30 next month) and healthy (didnt event draw labs) but now its been over a year ( started TTC april '11) so hoping i can get some testing done ( if not I am switching providers) I am sick of people telling me to relax and it will happen (i took that approach for the first 6 months and nothing)

[/QUOTE]

Moose - I'm 30, 31 tomorrow!!! It took us 9 months. It's frustrating to hear but I'm sure it will happen. I know each cycle is heartbreaking. I'm sure they'll do some testing and hopefully it'll help put your mind at ease. Some ladies just take longer to catch than others. 



28329 said:


> Moose, I'm 29 myself and the only reason I'm getting tests is because I'm labeled has having recurring miscarriage. I see my gynaecologist tomorrow, I'm not sure what tests they'll start off with. All I've heard is "stop thinking about it" or "it'll happen for you"
> It's not easy and I hope that we both get some answers very soon. Best of luck to you moose. I'll be thinking of you.

Good luck with the Gynae. Keep us posted.

AFM - All good. Still only tiredness. Scan 1 week tomorrow!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## 28329

Bean, I can't believe you're 10 weeks. Yay to scan in a week.


----------



## moose31

thanks Bean just read the label on geritol no folic acid so Ill add that :):thumbup:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Moose, best of luck this cycle! What exactly is this tonic? I am intrigued.. haha

Katy, good luck! Let us know how everything goes. I read your symptoms in your thread... sounds like a bfp is right around the corner! :)

Bean, you're at 10 weeks now? Wow! I can't wait to hear about your scan. I'm excited for you!!

I had an awful, awful day today. Last night ended in a fight over ttc with my husband that we didn't get to really talk things over about, his mom told him we can't "try" we have to "just let it happen" which drives me crazy and has now made him believe that. Plus I didn't have an as great 2nd day, basically my new job is pretty cool BUT so unorganized, people are telling me to do things 2 different ways so it's frustrating. Hoping tomorrow is better. I tested last night bfn, so I am going to wait a few more days if AF doesn't show then test.


----------



## RainyMama

Moose- I've heard some crazy stories about BFPs after geritol, is it the liquid? Does it taste awful? What is flax meant to do?

Hi all! RnR/Katy what is going on? Symptoms? AF? B...f...p?

We are due on this thread for some good news!
I am still waiting! No spotting today, which I had last cycle at this time so I am hopeful. 14 dpo. I failed to purchase any hpts today, so I won't test till Thursday if still in the running. :)


----------



## 28329

RnR, thank you. I will definately update when I've left the hospital. My "symptoms" sure do seem promising but I'm still not feeling it. With my lp being shorter last cycle I don't know if I'm due on in 4 or 7 days. It's so frustrating. I'll not know if I'm late or not!
Hi rainy. I hope to see your bfp in next few days. Fx'd for you. I have a few things going on. I had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday and I've been getting cramps. A few other bits too, might be easier to read my journal :haha:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Rainy we posted at the same time! Good job on the holding out haha, I caved and have tested way more then I'd like to admit lol. I think I am going to make my 2ww a 3ww considering I am just guestimating when I ovulated/expect af. When are you gonna test? Fxed its a bfp for you!


----------



## moose31

geritol tonic is liquid multivit with iron supliment for old folks LOL./supposed to improve quality of CM,tastes nasty but i brush right after and goes away

flaxseed oil is supposed to improve circulation to reproductive organs/uterus

grapfruitjuice improves consistency of CM 

FX


----------



## lolalei3

To everyone getting told to "stop trying" by friends or family members, pick a nice way to tell them to SHUT UP!:haha: the only way I got pg was trying everything!! here is what we did/used...

Bd every day of fertile period starting at about 5 days prior to O, O day then 2 or even 3 days after O (sometimes twice a day, just to make sure!) :haha:

Started opks once a day from cd10 to cd16 then twice a day from cd16 till O confirmed (for me about cd23)

Used the saliva/ ferning microscope just to make doubly sure I was getting it right!

Used Preseed every time we bd during those 8 or so days

Used Softcups every time and tried to keep it in until needed the loo:blush:

Drinking tea and keeping up with exercise helped too!

So what i'm saying is that sometimes making a baby requires a bit of good ol fashioned science!!:haha:


----------



## lolalei3

Rainy most of the time it does feel like it's going quickly but other days it feels like i've been pg for a long time! It's great tho and have been so lucky with very little symptoms so can't complain!

Bean I started showing at about 10 to 12wks then just got bigger and bigger from there! Felt little pops/bubbles at about 16wks but wasn't too sure it was bub, i now know it was! then at 18 I felt a huge kick as i was driving and that was unmistakably baby! At 19-20wks proper kicks started and she hasn't stopped!!:haha: Can't wait till you feel your LO it's the best feeling ever!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I think I will be 1 DPO tomorrow. This is my first time doing the trigger so, I'm not to sure. My temp this morning was postO and I had the kille rpains I had last month with O at around 3AM this morning. I have been told I am supposed to O 36 hours after the trigger and that wuld have been around 32 hours so, I think it happened then or sometime this morning. 

I will be testing on Father's Day! I can't wait! I hope I give OH a great present, my little outfit and socks with his favorite soccer team on it!!
:hugs:


----------



## 28329

Ooo, what a great gift that would be Galvan. Good luck. How exciting!!
Ladies, I see the gynae yesterday. My update on it is in my journal.


----------



## KellieB

Would love to be added, it sounds like it is proving a positive plan!! i'm on cd4 today so am going to get a ovulation kit and start testing, i am due to ovulate on our wedding night!!! so fingers crossed for a honeymoon baby xoxo


----------



## 28329

Welcome kellie and good luck. Hope you get your bfp!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Welcome Kellie! Sending lots of baby dust to you :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Welcome Kellei! Congrats on the wedding and hope you get a honeymoon baby!!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Still getting bfn's myself, so I'm most definitely out. Now just waiting for AF to get here so I can start a new cycle, and start officially temping. I expected her yesterday, but my cycles all wacky thanks to bcp. If I had known my cycle was going to be so weird when I stopped taking my bcp, I would of gone off of it like 5 months ago to ensure my cycles back to normal before we started TTC. :( If I only knew then, what I know now.


----------



## sara3337

Hi ladies, I am on 5 DPO and had a mc in April. Got pregnant in March with SMEP and tried it this time too. FX for all of us trying.


----------



## Bean66

RockNRollBaby said:


> Still getting bfn's myself, so I'm most definitely out. Now just waiting for AF to get here so I can start a new cycle, and start officially temping. I expected her yesterday, but my cycles all wacky thanks to bcp. If I had known my cycle was going to be so weird when I stopped taking my bcp, I would of gone off of it like 5 months ago to ensure my cycles back to normal before we started TTC. :( If I only knew then, what I know now.

I agree. I stopped 5 months before TTC thinking that would be enough. Took over 9months for my cycles to sort out. I used B100 complex and vitex tincture. I think it helped. I also learnt what was wrong with temping.

Back later to do proper hellos.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Hows everyone doing?

Welcome Sara!! Lots of baby dust sent your way. :)

Bean, it's awful, isn't it? Hows your prune baby? Hehe

AF came in full force over night, makes me happy though that she didn't leave me waiting like last month lol. Now just waiting for cd8 so I can start up SMEP again. Woo hoo! Will start temping tomorrow. 

Things I'm going to do differently this month:
Replacing coffee with green tea
Temping everyday
Following the SMEP more strictly
EXERCISE, since TTC I have stopped exercising for fear of making myself believe if I do it, I won't get pregnant


----------



## Beauty2

Hello Ladies!!

Welcome to the newbies!!! I hope everyone is doing well. Been MIA but stalking :blush: 

Anyhoo, just wanted to drop in and give a quick update:

So I'm currently 37 weeks...Full term!!! Whoohoo!!! :wohoo: And I received my induction date yesterday. It'll be Friday, June 22nd! Again....Whoohoo!!!! :wohoo: 
Baby is still kicking away....today, for some reason, he's being very aggressive. Kinda hurts! Hoping to have all the baby 'stuff' by the time he gets here as my baby shower is next weekend thanks to my late planning cousin :roll: However, I am grateful she is giving me one this time. He's definitely filling out this belly and seeming to want to come out! Especially today! Geez! 

Anyhoo, I hope to catch up with you gals soon. I hope there's some good news you all are sharing. We just moved last weekend so I just got access to internet at home. Good luck to everyone this cycle!! Hope to see some lovely bfp's!!! 

Hope the preggo ladies are doing well!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Hi RnR, AF showed for me yesterday. So at least our cycles are on track again this time. :)
Ready to try to out SMEP me?

Bean- what do you mean about what was wrong with temping? And, how do you think Vitex helped you? I have been thinking about Vitex to help regulate my cycle after a hormonal IUD. 

Katy- I am going to read your journal now, been thinking of you.

Hi Sara and Kellie! Welcome. Those are my sisters' names!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Beauty, aww! He is saying hey mom! Just letting you know I'm almost done baking. ;) How fun, enjoy your baby shower! 

Rainy, PERFECT! We're a day away from eachother. I am most definitely ready for it! Haha. I believe I have more of an idea of when I ovulate, but temping will help me decide that as well.


----------



## Bean66

Beauty!! Bump pic!!!!!!!! Please!!!!!!

Rainy - temping confirmed my LP was short. I also had a minimal temp shift. Although my progesterone levels were fine but I had them tested the cycle everything seemed to balance out and my LP was a normal length.

I stupidly changed 3 things in one cycle and something seemed to work as my LP increased. I used vitex, b100 complex and natural progesterone from O.

I think b100 and vitex helped but I do think the just the one cycle of progesterone helped rebalance my hormones. I had major pms when using the progesterone which is apparently caused by an up regulation of my lazy/dormant oestrogen receptors. 

It may have also been time........


----------



## RainyMama

RnR- I am excited, we will catch the egg this time for sure :)

Bean- thanks so much for sharing. It certainly was your time. :)
All that is great info to have. I have an appt with a MW and I am going to talk to her about vitex. My LP is nice and long but I am always warm, even in the follicular phase, that and my super light AF makes me think I have some hormone issues.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

I'm going to add EPO to the mix too. Been researching it for the past hour. We will be catching that egg for sure!

Beauty, June 22nd?! Yaaayy! So close!


----------



## samanthax

Morning girls! sorry for not being online as much 
been very busy 
Ive tired doing a little cut down on TTC
So hopefully this month is my month.. Im so confussed on my temping.. its really eek! 

I didn't feel to good over the week, with a headache, dizzyness, tiredness, (signs of pregnancy) I took a test and it came negative, So Yesturday i did a ovulation test? Its came positive! how confussing? Im not due on till tuesday 12?


----------



## Tella

Fx'd you girls that are starting SMEP, will be successfull and catch that eggy! Just remember EPO only untill 1dpo as it causes uterine contractions, switch to Flaxseed in LP.

Samantha, OPK's can indicated pregnancy as well, look at www.peeonastick.com
Fx'd it is showing you that you are preggers! Have you confirmed O?

Beauty, congrats on being full term, now you can countdown to the big day! Its amazing, you gonna be holding your son in a few days!

Bean > its crazy to see that you are almost in the 2nd tri, wow time flies when u having fun!

28329 > Beautiful dog! FX'd you get ur bfp in the next few days!

Lola > you almost 30 weeks :wacko: 



AFM > cult as I didn't get a + opk and had no idea when I O. So we just tried to do it every other day. Anyway we starting ivf#2 once AF shows next Sunday, have already been injecting since CD21.

Baby dust to all of you!


----------



## samanthax

Tella - I haven't been doing doing anything.. 
Oh! Excited.. Im just confussed as im 27 cycle and 
It looks like im on tuesday.. but on FF im on thursday? Iether way it don't make sence as I couldn't be late ovulation? my periods are pretty good..


----------



## Buzzymomma

Rnr careful with green tea,
It hinders your body's ability to absorb folic acid!

Beauty yayyyy so close! You must be so excited to be nearly finished! I expect baby pictures!

Tella I've been silently stalking your journal :haha: so have my fingers crossed for your IVF #2! Your positive attitude blows me away sometimes! 

Bean we must be getting close to your scan? How are things? How is SIL?

Samantha maybe you're just having a funky cycle? Maybe your body had a false LH surge? BD lots just in case!

Rainy I took Vitex too, and let me tell you I felt wonderful while I was on it. I truly feel like it totally regulated my hormones after being on BC. I also got a BFP the month I started taking it! 

Katy where are you! Hope you're doing well! Going to go back a few pages to find your chart and stalk you a bit :haha:

Hope I didn't miss anyone!

Things are ok over here... I've caught a cold, so I'm quite miserable but things going well. We've given our girl a middle name now, she's going to be Hayden Emma :)


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Buzzy, THANK YOU! I had no idea until I just researched it. I have 1 glass 5 to 6 days a week, not sure if that will affect me or not but still something very good to be aware of. What tea should I drink? I love having a cup of tea in the morning before work, as I stare out of my kitchen window watching my doggies run around in the grass. Such a relaxing start to my day. Hayden Emma is such a beautiful name! Feel better too! Everyone over here has been getting sick like no other, DH thought he had pink eye the other day I freaked out and told him to not go near me lol. Thinking it was just allergies though, his eye is all normal ever since that day.


----------



## Buzzymomma

You're welcome! I like to drink just regular orange pekoe or english breakfast tea, occasionally some earl grey. Most of the black teas aren't bad for you.

Stay away from herbal teas, especially rooibos! Rooibos can make your uterus contract... The last thing you want when you're trying to implant a bean! There are a bunch of herbal teas that you should stay away from... You can google a list. I know that peppermint tea and camomiles are fine, though, because those are the ones that I drink :haha:


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies, 

I wrote a reply this morning but then my stupid phone lost it so here is take 2.

RnR - I drink Roobios now, full of antioxidants and no caffeine/tannins. I did drink green tea when TTC but stopped by 5pm and took my prenatals before bed. I also took EPO. I think it did help with CM but I did wonder whether it delayed my O but I think this was a coincidence.

Sam - BD to be safe but yes OPK can pick up on the pregnancy hormone so do a HPT. Fingers crossed.

Beauty - Soooooo excited for you! :happydance::yippee:

Buzzy - Sorry you have a cold. Hate colds, they make you feel so crappy. Hayden Emma is a beautiful name. I'm good thanks. half way between super excited and terrified about my scan. Could be the best day ever but could also be the worst. I think my Bro and SIL are ok. I haven't seen them yet. Whenever I ask my bro how they are he just say's 'we're fine, we've got to be, haven't we?' My heart just breaks for them. It's my mum's 60th in 2 weeks, they are dreading the party. Family friends asking when they are having kids, or ones who know going on about 'don't worry it will happen.......' 

Tella - How are you hun? Fingers crossed you won't need that IVF!!

Katy - How are you doing? Loving the dog! So cute. I want one. 

Rainy - Chances are you MW won't have a clue about vitex. If she's very orthodox trained she'll probably advise against it. This is simply because they aren't trained in herbs and is fair enough. Can you link your chart? Do you mean you feel warm or you temps are high?


----------



## Bean66

Didn't know about Rooibos. I've read loads about it and never heard it can make the uterus contact? Off to google..........


----------



## Buzzymomma

Oh my! I've heard and read from a couple places that rooibos should be avoided.. I hate when you hear conflicting information... I'll google too!


----------



## Bean66

Everything is so confusing. 

This  website says rooibos is safe but Camomile isn't.

From loads of websites this is the only thing that I can fine but cautions it.

'Can I drink Rooibos tea while pregnant?

Rooibos and Honeybush teas are considered decaffeinated herbal teas. Although Rooibos is called a "tea," it is actually an herb from South Africa and differs greatly from tea (camellia sinensis). 

Anemia, or low iron, is a common problem during pregnancy or breastfeeding. Many teas prevent your body from absorbing iron due to an ingredient called tannin. Both Rooibos and Honeybush teas contain low levels of tannin, so they are less likely to interfere with iron absorption. 

Research by Japanese scientists has shown Rooibos tea to have beneficial effects relating to constipation, liver function, blood sugar levels, skin diseases, depression and anxiety. This tea may also have other stomach and indigestion benefits, possibly relieving nausea, vomiting, and heartburn.

However, some variations of Rooibos tea (such as the Energizer Rooibos Herbal Tea) contain the herb rosemary, which should be avoided during pregnancy because it may cause uterine contractions. Be sure to read the label to make sure that there are no additional herbs added to either Rooibos or Honeybush teas. If it is the pure tea, it should be a wonderful addition to your pregnancy and lactation diet.'

So maybe some kind aren't recommended? I think standard is say. Most south Africans live off the stuff.


----------



## Bean66

Yep pretty sure it's fine. Like anything maybe don't go over board. I was drinking ridiculous amounts in my first 8 weeks.

https://www.fitpregnancy.com/nutrition-recipes/prenatal-nutrition/tea-time


----------



## samanthax

Thanks girls! 

I checked my Cm earlier. Its high.. open and soft.. with Eggwhite Cm?


----------



## Bean66

You're ovulating!! Go have some fun!


----------



## samanthax

Yea, ill try too, i should be on between tuesday/thursday /: x


----------



## Bean66

If you're only just ovulating the witch will be late. The luteal phase usually stays the same. Hopefully the witch won't arrive at all. 

We all have wacky cycles occasionally, we just don't notice when we are not TTC.


----------



## samanthax

yeah true.. I don't know what to do /: x


----------



## Bean66

What do you mean? Do about what?

If you have EWCM, high soft cervix and +OPK then you are most likely ovulating. So get bding. Simples!

Worse case you're not ovulating but bding should be fun anyway?!

Are you charting? Your FF isn't up to date. Have you taken a hpt?


----------



## samanthax

I haven't been charting.. as I have been quite busy 
But im going to temp tomorrow.. start temping again 

Im going to check my cervix now! see what it says x


----------



## Bean66

Just bd! You'll kick yourself if it is O and you don't bd.

Various things can delay O.

Time will tell whether it is O or not. No harm in extra bding sessions.


----------



## samanthax

yeah.. well i did the beding over the past week near enough everynight.. so i should be covered..

Eggwhite. its kinda soft.. high, and open x


----------



## Bean66

Sounds fertile to me. :flower:


----------



## samanthax

Kinda excited now! :D x


----------



## 28329

Samantha, get off the internet and go jump your OH. You're fertile girl. Have fun :haha:


----------



## samanthax

haha im at home now :( we did do earlier ;) 

Oh and i forgot to say! 
I spotted over the weekend last week! 
and i had few more spot today x


----------



## Buzzymomma

Good luck Samantha!

Not ashamed to admit being wrong about the rooibos! Don't pay attention to me :haha:


----------



## Bean66

Buzzy - Haha. All the different info out there is so confusing. We get brain overload.


----------



## 28329

Buzzy, blame it on baby brain. I would :haha:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Haha everything's blamed on baby brain these days :haha:


----------



## samanthax

lol, bless you!

my tempreture was 36.38 this morning


----------



## Tella

Buzzymomma said:


> Tella I've been silently stalking your journal :haha: so have my fingers crossed for your IVF #2! Your positive attitude blows me away sometimes!
> 
> Things are ok over here... I've caught a cold, so I'm quite miserable but things going well. We've given our girl a middle name now, she's going to be Hayden Emma :)

Thanks so much :hugs: I hope it works, if not we taking a break and i will try Vitex till 2013.




Bean66 said:


> Tella - How are you hun? Fingers crossed you won't need that IVF!!

I hope you right :winkwink:



Buzzymomma said:


> Good luck Samantha!
> 
> Not ashamed to admit being wrong about the rooibos! Don't pay attention to me :haha:

There is so much out there it is very hard to make out what is true and what not. Especially when TTC considering we dont wanna jeopardise our chances of a bfp :hugs:



Buzzymomma said:


> Haha everything's blamed on baby brain these days :haha:

The best excuse ever :haha:

AFM > 9DPO, AF is due next Sunday :happydance: Cant wait to get started.


----------



## 28329

Eee, tella, so exciting. Gonna be stalking :)


----------



## samanthax

ill be stalking too ;)


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Hello everyone! How were your weekends?

I am on cd 4, 4 more days before the SMEP begins. Rainy and I are going to do a SMEP competition so if anyone would like to join us you're more then welcome to. Trying to see who can out bd who lol.


----------



## moose31

thats awesome! cd 12 today BD so far on CD 5, 7 ,10 and 11 (x2) keep up the good work


----------



## Bean66

SMEP competition!! Love it!!

Good luck ladies!


----------



## 28329

I'm in.....cd 1 today!! We'll start in 3 days though :blush:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Yessss! I can't wait for the witch to leave, I think the EPO has made my sex drive in overload lol.


----------



## 28329

Woo hoo to high sex drive. Mine is pretty high and I'm only just starting to bleed!! :haha:


----------



## RainyMama

Go moose! You are setting the bar high!

RnR and Katy- I am scared of your sex drives, or are you just trying to psych me out? Hehe jk

I saw a wonderful MW today for a well woman exam and she feels very good about my fertility. I will start charting again consistently and then email them to her so she can comment on when we are BDing. She thinks it is a BD timing issue. 

Advice to anyone struggling to conceive: chart your temps so you can answer questions like "do you have a clear temp shift?" and "do your temps stay elevated during your LP" having answers to those questions during my appointmeny was sooo helpful.


----------



## RainyMama

28329 said:


> I'm in.....cd 1 today!! We'll start in 3 days though :blush:

Katy-I am sad you didn't get your BFP :(
You are having such a lovely attitude about continuing on. I hope our competition this cycle will add a new fun component to ttc! Yay! Can't wait for oh's SA results, by the way.


----------



## 28329

Thank you rainy. I'm pretty much dreading DF's results, am so worried but I suppose that's natural. 8 more sleeps and we know.


----------



## samanthax

the amount of times ive bed.. is wow! trying to dtd lastnight failed :(

my cervix is still high eggwhite and and soft


----------



## KellieB

I started to use an ovulation test this month, i have a 28/29 day cycle so was going to start testing day 11/12 but today on day 10 i am convinced i have o'd as i had the egg yolk kind of stuff! (sorry for tmi) so i did a test thinking it would confirm ovulation but it didn't!?!? so confused........


----------



## 28329

Keep testing and bd kellie, just in case you haven't ovulated.


----------



## sara3337

When u get the egg white mucus mostly means u r ovulation and ur opk would have been positive around 24 hours before. the kit detects the lh surge before ovulation


----------



## moose31

CD 14 today: expect opk to be positve this afternoon looked pretty close.no EWCM yet :coffee: 
BD 5,7,10,11,13


----------



## 28329

I hope that positive opk isn't far off and you catch that egg moose.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

AF is gone! Woo hoo! Let the bd'ing begin lol. Is anybodys OH taking zinc supplements? My DH is and we grabbed the 50mg, which made him a bit nauseous and then we looked up how much he should be taking and weren't sure if that was to much. So since yesterday he's been cutting them in half. We saw that zinc can be toxic so it freaked us out.


----------



## Bean66

You ladies are making me laugh!!! 

Sooooo scan went well. Have a little Pickle in my tummy having a kick and a wave. Amazing!! 

RnR - I'll check what my DH was taking and get back to you. He took a zinc and fit C combo.

Moose - EWCM can be sneaky and hide.

Kellie - My moto was bd whenever you had good EWCM. I often got 3-4 days of EWCM prior to O.


----------



## 28329

Woo hoo. Glad scan went well bean. Do you have a picture of your beautiful baby?


----------



## RainyMama

Bean- I am so pleased sitting here imaging you watching your pickle dance in your tummy :)

RnR- MW gave me a list of supplements and dosages for men and women ttc, I will find it and let you know.

Kellie- I usually get ewcm for 2 or 3 days before ovulation (and get my +opk the day before I ovulate, so I see up to 2 days of ewcm before I get a +). It is a sign that you are in your fertile phase, definitely get some action!!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks ladies. Picture in my journal. :happydance:


----------



## moose31

yay bean pics are awesome!!
AFM: positive opk at 2pm and increased CM after using bathroom..... FX i predict lots of bd in my future :happydance:


----------



## samanthax

good luck moose have a gooden ;) haha! x


----------



## Bean66

Good luck Moose!! Go catch that egg!!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Bean, VERY good news!! Baby looks adorable, and is apparently a gymnast in your tummy ;) haha! Thank you, that would help alot. I don't want him to take too much.

Rainy, THANK YOU!! I would appreciate that SO much. I am so confused though why when I searched up zinc supplements, it said 50mg was too much but then we were able to buy it like that. Seems a bit weird they would sell it if it was so toxic for you.Hmm...


----------



## 28329

Yay moose, go get your eggo preggo.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Moose, do lots & lots of bd'ing! Gotta catch that egg. :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies, I took an HPT this morning to see if the trigger was out of my system and it was negative so, no more trigger! My next test will be on Sunday and if the way i feel tells me anything, it will be a BFP!! I have been having heartburn, cravings, nausea, and extremely tired!!

These are also symptoms of Clomid, but they were no where near this bad the last 2 cycles. My heartburn was so bad yesterday I thought my ears were going to explode they hurt so bad!!


----------



## 28329

Galvan, good luck hun. I sure hope this is it for you.


----------



## RainyMama

RnR- 30mg zinc recommended by my MW. Private message me with your email address if you'd like me to forward you the complete list of nutrients.

Moose- I hope you've been busy getting busy!

Galvan- I can't wait to see your BFP, those sound like such promising symptoms. I think we'll have lots of BFPs this cycle! Yay!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I agree Rainy!!

Well, I will either be celebrating my BFP at the beach with a virgin pina colada or drowning my BFN sorrows in a real pina colada. We are going to the beach on Monday!!! Yayyyy!!! :happydance: And, next Sunday, we are moving into our new house. It is not new, it is old, but new for us. We will be fixing it up and all. The good thing is it is only 30 minutes from the beach!!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Galvan, good luck! Will keep everything crossed for you, those are very promising symptoms. New house too? What an exciting time for you guys. I heard the quote, new house new baby!

Rainy, I would LOVE that! Will message you in a minute, thank you!


----------



## sara3337

Bean66 said:


> You ladies are making me laugh!!!
> 
> Sooooo scan went well. Have a little Pickle in my tummy having a kick and a wave. Amazing!!
> 
> RnR - I'll check what my DH was taking and get back to you. He took a zinc and fit C combo.
> 
> Moose - EWCM can be sneaky and hide.
> 
> Kellie - My moto was bd whenever you had good EWCM. I often got 3-4 days of EWCM prior to O.

Hi Bean Congrats on ur Pregnancy had a look at ur ovulation chart. Could u please have a look at mine and let me know what u think. I would appreciate it


----------



## Bean66

Thank you Sara. I can't open your chart?


----------



## 28329

Well ladies, bad news from me. Ttc is going on hold for the next couple of months. My DF left me today. We've grown apart since starting ttc and we need to talk things through. Right now he's moved out and we don't know if we'll work things out or go our seperate ways. So no trying to get pregnant for me. I'll update you all with how it's going. Tomorrow we're having "the talk" and I think it might not be good news. So I'm now wtt.


----------



## sara3337

can anyone see my chart??


----------



## moose31

28329 said:


> Well ladies, bad news from me. Ttc is going on hold for the next couple of months. My DF left me today. We've grown apart since starting ttc and we need to talk things through. Right now he's moved out and we don't know if we'll work things out or go our seperate ways. So no trying to get pregnant for me. I'll update you all with how it's going. Tomorrow we're having "the talk" and I think it might not be good news. So I'm now wtt.

I am so sorry. I hope everything works out. TTC without results definately puts stress on relationship.:hugs: Even if you have to take a break you can still come here for emotional support


----------



## Buzzymomma

oh my gosh Katy I'm so sorry to hear that :(


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Katy, I am so, so sorry to hear that. I'll be praying for you guys that you're able to work things through. We are here for you! :hugs:


----------



## wantabby

Bean~ your little one is too stinking cute!!! Love it!!!! 

Katy~ I'm so sorry sweetie!! I hope everything works out for you!! 

AFM~ I am still on the BCP. . boo! I'm still using soft cups when we bd, and I've been having ewcm so who knows.. I doubt I'll get preggo, but it's fun trying.. :D 

My next appointment is in 13 days, so hopefully I'll be cyst free!!


----------



## RainyMama

Katy- thinking of you, I am so sorry you are going through this. It's awful, I hope an open dialogue leads to a deeper connection and renewed energy in the relationship for the both of you. :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Katy: :hugs: I am so sorry! Oh and I have been having more arguments than normal since we started TTc, it can be very stressful on a relationship. I hope you guys can work things out. :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I can see your chart Sara. I like that huge dip yesterday!! That looks like a good sign!!


----------



## Bean66

Katy - :hugs: I'm so sorry hun! I hope you can work everything out. Sometimes things need to get to a peak before there can be calm. I also don't know if this has anything to do with it but maybe he feels guilty that he maybe holding you back from the thing you want most. Guilt can bring out the worse in men. If they don't know how to deal with it they withdraw.

This maybe completely wrong, just a thought.

Take the day to consider how you feel and be honest with each other. We're all here for you.

Massive hugs! :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

sara3337 said:


> can anyone see my chart??

Was that chart there before? I clicked on the my chart link which doesn't work.

Chart looks good. Do you have full FF access? If so can you add previous charts?

How long have you been taking the progesterone? 

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## KellieB

We have definitely been getting jiggy!! lol i did a test the day after my egg yolky mucus and it gave a positive so very excited....... fingers crossed everyone xoxo


----------



## samanthax

Girls, i have a niggling pain in my left overies.. its quite sharp pain but its comes and goes.. could that be a sign?


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Good luck and lots of baby dust Sara and Kellie!

Samantha, twinges/ sharp pains can be a pregnancy symptom! When are you going to test? Fxed for you. :)


----------



## Bean66

Kellie - are you getting married tomorrow? That's so cool! 

Have an amazing day!!


----------



## sara3337

Got my bfp yeyyy


----------



## sara3337

RockNRollBaby said:


> Good luck and lots of baby dust Sara and Kellie!
> 
> Samantha, twinges/ sharp pains can be a pregnancy symptom! When are you going to test? Fxed for you. :)

thx


----------



## Bean66

Congratulations Sara!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

sara3337 said:


> Got my bfp yeyyy

Congrats Sara!! I hope, I am right behind you on Sunday!!

I am starting to think, I am out. All of the symptoms that I was having have disappeared as they usually do right before AF. I guess, I will just wait and see. If AF is going to show, I wish she would show today. That way, I will be done with it 2 days inrto our vacation, but she isn't due until Monday. 

:hugs:


----------



## 28329

Congratulations sara


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Congratulations Sara!!


----------



## moose31

yay!!! SARA COngrats!

AFM: if we are still competing for BD title my tally so far: BD on CD5,7,10,11(x2),13,14,15.. LOL


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Dang girl! Hahaha, good bd'ing! This competition is going to give us all BFPs, woo hoo!

I have bded CD 6 & 8 so far. And I am expecting to ovulate cd 17.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congrats on the wedding tomorrow Kellie!!!

My legs were cramping last night like they normally do right before AF, but nothing so far. I am having wierd twinges in the pelvic area and burning sensation in the bbs that I only felt when pregnant with my 2 kids. I don't know, maybe I will get a BFP, but I doubt it.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Congratulations Kellie!

Galvan, don't lose hope just yet!

I need to vent in here real quick. I absolutely LOVE my new job, BUT this one coworker of mine hates her life, is miserable with her husband, and always talks about how she doesn't love him and marriage is the worst thing a person can do. She even went as far as telling me how much her kids have ruined her life. I am TTC, she doesn't know that but it's driving me crazy. I understand life changes once you have kids, but I know they don't 'ruin' lives. I don't understand how a person can honestly say that to someone they barely know.


----------



## lolalei3

Huge congrats Sarah!! 

Katy hon sorry to hear about you and your partner, is there any chance of working it out? I really hope there is for both your sakes, it could be that he feels like he's let you down as bean said but whatever the reason good luck with whatever happens xx

Bean can't beleive your 12 weeks already! Your little plum is sooo cute! 

All is well over here bub has gone head down and I feel like I need to pee 24hrs a day even when I don't from all the pressure on my bladder. She is still very active and likes playing hackey sack with my ribs! Hard to breathe/ eat and sleep but it's all worth it! :) not long now!

Hi to everyone I missed had to make this a quick post as Internet is playing up yet again!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Lola, how exciting!! Super close.

How's everyone else today? Galvan did you test yet?

As for me, I bded again today. So that makes it cd 6,8,10 so far. I can't wait for June to end so I can see my BFP. I know this cycle will be my cycle! I am making it be my bitch LOL.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Got a BFN this morning. :cry: AF should be here tomorrow.


----------



## 28329

So sorry Galvan. But af isn't here so you're not out!! :hugs:


----------



## samanthax

hey girls.. I do have my bfp today <3


----------



## Bean66

Congrats Sam!

Hope you're ok Katy? :hugs:

Wow Lola - 30weeks crazy!! Bump picture please!!

Moose - very impressed !

RnR - keep up the good work.

Galvan - so sorry about BFN. Hope your BFP is just being shy.

Sorry to anyone I've missed. On my mobile.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congrats again Samantha!!! :hugs:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Congratulations Samantha!!!!!


----------



## sara3337

Bean66 said:


> sara3337 said:
> 
> 
> can anyone see my chart??
> 
> Was that chart there before? I clicked on the my chart link which doesn't work.
> 
> Chart looks good. Do you have full FF access? If so can you add previous charts?
> 
> How long have you been taking the progesterone?
> 
> Fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...

I have been taking the progestron 3 DPO till today 15 DPo. And I Got BFp 12 dpo


----------



## sara3337

samanthax said:


> hey girls.. I do have my bfp today <3

Congratsssssss


----------



## sara3337

GalvanBaby said:


> I can see your chart Sara. I like that huge dip yesterday!! That looks like a good sign!!

Thanks sweety


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Galvan, I hope AF doesn't show up.

Congratulations Samantha!!


----------



## samanthax

Thank you! too excited! :D xx


----------



## Tella

Huge congrats to Sara and Samantha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

H&H 9 months to both of you!!!!!!!! :baby:


----------



## moose31

Congrats Samantha and sara!!

:hugs:Galvan:hugs:

AFM:Today is CD19, Pretty sure I am in the TWW:happydance:wrap up : BD on CD5,7,10,11(x2),13,14,15,and 18. Geritol and flaxseed daily, grapefruit juice daily until CD14(didnt notice as much help with EWCM as last month:shrug:) felt some cramps CD17 and 18 ? ovulation. Last cycle was 30 days but have had as long as 36days since stopping BCP (14 months ago) 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Moose, I am so excited for you!! I hope these next 2 weeks go fast for you. Lots of baby dust sent your way!

I took today off of work, woke up feeling like crap! I barely have a voice, Its awful. Waiting to o within the next week. Although ive heard of women o'ing later because they took EPO so well see what happens.

Edited to add, went to the bathroom RIGHT after I posted that and I had EWCM. So I immediately went and tried to seduce DH lol. He goes "were going against every other day?!" I didn't respond, and I continue trying to seduce and he goes "so?" and I responded "well something happened so.." and he said "what happened?" I hesitated and then said "Nothing..." which made him more curious, so long story short I told him I had EWCM and that I am probably going to ovulate within the next few days which led to him not being able to finish... UGH! This is frustrating... Afterwards he says "yeah. You shouldn't of told me" it's like what the heck am I supposed to do?! Once he gets it all in his head and psyches himself out we don't bd for a few days so I'm probably out again. I just don't get how someone can say they want a child but yet they can't finish... I feel like crying, this sucks...


----------



## moose31

RnR that sux....I pretty much forced DH to bd whenever i wanted this cycle.....he asked why so much sex this month ..I told him not to worry about...if he wants a baby just do what I say!...when i give him too much info he gets weirded out too..when we first started TTC i explained how ovulation/cycles worked and he told me it wass to much info.....I think talking about EWCM, opks would send him over the edge


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Males are so weird arent they? Oh well, I guess we'll continue bd'ing every other day then. When are you planning on testing?


----------



## moose31

AF due to arrive around July 1st, I am going to wait til late so July 5th if shes not here by then


----------



## Buzzymomma

Moose sounds like you did awesome this month!! 

RnR I couldn't tell my husband anything. I'd tell him that ovulation was coming, and that was it. And I made him get me softcups from the bathroom afterwards to hold it all in hahaha. That was about as involved as he was. Oh, and I didn't let him go in the hot tub or have overly hot showers :haha: I told him it would kill his little men. The look on his face was priceless. I think he took cold showers for like 2 months haha


----------



## moose31

cd21

Feel very confident that we covered bases bd on CD 5,7,10, 11(x2) ,13,14,15,18,20

I know i am in TWW (calling it 3DPO) but could be further how long after + opk do you call 1 dpo ??? i HAD + opk on CD13,14,15 and felt cramping on CD 18/EWCM so I figure I O'd on CD18 making CD19 1 DPO does that sound right?:dohh: hope i didnt screw this up


----------



## Bean66

So impressed with all the bding ladies.

Thanksfully my DH was fully on board with whatever I through at him. He was super happy when he got sent a picture of my smiley!!

I have my fingers crossed for you all.

Katy - How are you hun? :hugs:

AFM - All good. Heading home this weekend for my mum's 60th. Not looking forward to seeing my SIL and bro since their loss but I know we'll all feel better once we have seen each other. They are grieving so much, my heart breaks for them.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, I am out this month, AF got me right when we were getting ready to go to the beach Monday afternoon! It had great timing, I didn't have time to dwell on it, I had 2 excited kids waiting to leave for the beach!!

We will do a natural cycle this month and if nothng, we will go on to gonal in August.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Buzzy, not letting the DHs know what's going on is the best haha. I yelled at mine for asking me questions, I had more EWCM today but he is def. not going to know about it haha.

Moose, good job! Did the grapefruit juice give you more cm?

Bean, I can only imagine how hard that would be for you and them. :hugs:

Galvan, so sorry the :witch: got you, I've heard of many women who have gotten pregnant pretty quickly during a natural cycle after using meds for a few cycles.

I had more EWCM just now, with a hint of brown? Not sure if it's supposed to be tinted with brown. But, I have noticed extra days with EWCM, probably in large part to me taking EPO this cycle.


----------



## RainyMama

Bean- big hugs, I can imagine it will be challenging (sad) to see you sister in law. You are so lovely I also can imagine that spending some time with you will help them to feel better. 

Galvan- what a wonderful attitude you have about AF arriving. Have a wonderful time at the beach!

Hi Katy :waves:

RnR- hubby does not like me to talk about it either. But he does ask questions sometimes! I sm just now figuring out how to answer him without really answering him. Lol. definitely sounds like epo could've given you more cm. if you have brown then I wonder if maybe your cervix bled a little after BDing? Or perhaps you have ovulated, I have read of some women experiencing spotting when their egg bursts out of the follicle.

Afm- I definitely lose the SMEPing competition! We have only BD'd twice. Last night and the night before. My temps are confusing, but I *think* I ovulated yesterday. Will try to bd again tonight just in case.

Moose- how are you feeling in the tww?


----------



## moose31

Hi ladies 
grapefuit juice didnt seem to help as much this month with EWCM got some arounf pos OPk but not as much as previous cycles

TWW so far - bloated and gassy LOL i hope thats a good sign:thumbup:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Gassy and bloated sounds good to me!

When I was ttc I used to go on countdowntopregnancy.com almost religiously because if you input your symptoms, ov and bd schedule it would tell you how likely it was you were pregnant :haha: I went on like every day comParing my tww symptoms to ladies with bfps! Obsessed!


----------



## Bean66

Galvan - sorry about the evil witch! Fingers crossed for the natural BFP!

RnR - thanks hun. Are you charting? If so link your chart, I like stalking them. Sad, I know!

Rainy - thank you, that's very sweet. It's difficult to tell from your chart. Keep bding until that them rise. It only takes a well timed once! Fingers crossed!

Moose - I didn't have much obvious EWCM the cycle we got our sticky bean. I think EWCM often stays up by the cervix. Watery is also very fertile. It's just creamy that's not ideal. Fingers crossed for you too! 

Haha Buzzy!! How's your bump?

Beauty - any news???????? 

Hey to everyone else!!


----------



## KellieB

Yes we got married on Saturday it was amazing thank you!! soooooooo would love a honeymoon baby fingers crossed xoxo


----------



## lolalei3

So we finally have a name! Flossy will now be known as Jenna Joy :flower:
Hope everyone is well! :hugs:


----------



## samanthax

lolalei3 said:


> So we finally have a name! Flossy will now be known as Jenna Joy :flower:
> Hope everyone is well! :hugs:

Thats is a lovely name! 

If i have a girl it would be: Scarlet Louise Trevillion 
If it is a boy: Troy trevillion <-- name cringes me but its my otherhalf idea


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congrats Kellie!!! Glad it went great!! :hugs:


----------



## Buzzymomma

bean bump is huge >.< Dreading how big its going to get in 3 more months... You have anything showing yet???
quick pic for you...
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/551850_10150963239654431_1310332980_n.jpg

Congratulations kellie!!

Lola lovely name :)

Samantha lovely names also!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Rainy, So the dreaded 2ww begins huh? Yay!! It seems we'll be testing around the same time :) :dust:

Moose, fxed for you!

Buzzy, Ha ha ha! I am OBSESSED with that site. I chart every little symptom there. I LOVE your bump, what a beautiful baby bump you've got! :)

Bean, no to charting :blush: , I was kinda hesitant to begin because I didn't want to drive myself anymore crazy then I already am about TTC. 

Kellie, congrats again!!

DH & I got into a bit of a fight last night regarding TTC, but it ended in some AMAZZIIINGG :sex: so it was worth it! I was getting mad at him because I feel like every time around the most critical time he comes up with excuses "too tired" "not in the mood" "workout was too intense" etc etc. We discussed things, and are now doing even better. I am most positive we will get our BFP, and if we don't this month I am not going to let it take over our marriage.


----------



## Buzzymomma

rnr me and my hubby had that argument! the first couple months ttc he never wanted to have sex during ov time! It got a lot better after that, I hope it does for you too!!

Thanks for the compliment :)


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. For those who don't know my recent news from SA please read my journal or sigi. IVF here we come.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Aww Katy I'm sorry :( at least now you have your answer :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Your bump is too cute Buzzy!! :hugs:


----------



## lolalei3

My friend wants to get into pregnant belly art and i was the guinea pig!!
JJ didn't like it when she used the cold paint gun and literally moved her entire body to one side to get away from it! my belly was sticking out to one side!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0503.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## RainyMama

Lola and buzzy- thank you so much for sharing your beautiful bumps with us! You both look radiant. Lola, the art was amazing! How cool!

RnR- when did you ovulate? I'm sorry for the argument, glad it ended with a fab bd session! I will not test till I'm late. I hate to spend $ on disappointment. I hope to not see a bfn this cycle so I think I will test in the morning of my 3rd late day, if I make it that far!! When will you test???

Katy- I am so sorry about the SA results. I have been trying to think of what to say since I read your journal. I am coming up short. All I know is that I am thinking of you and supporting you 100%. I think you and George will conceive and all the doctors will shake their heads in amazement. I cannot wait for you to beat the odds!!

Kellie and Samantha congrats! Sticky dust to you ladies! I am looking forward to your bump pics!

Bean- are you showing yet?


----------



## samanthax

thank you for 5 weeks gone my arse is big! haha! x


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Lola, looks awesome!! Very cute bump

Rainy, I think I ovulated either Thur or Fri, I noticed yesterday some sticky brown cm though. But no cramping, I know I cramped last cycle around o time, so we'll see. Then again with my new job its kept my mind off of symptom spotting so maybe I did cramp I just didnt realize it. Will keep bd'ing every other day just to ensure we cover all bases haha. I am going to test July 10th, I'll be late by then.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Beauty2

Hello ladies! 

Sorry been MIA. Just wanted to let everyone know I had my babyboy Justin at 37w6d on June 14th at 9:52am. He was 5lbs 5 oz due to low birth weight and low fluid they was forced to induce me early. He is very healthy and very advanced. :cloud9:

Be back to chat....


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congratulations Beauty!!! :hugs:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Yayyy beauty congratulations!!!! I can't wait to see a pic!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Congratulations Beauty!!!!


----------



## KellieB

Well we followed the SPEM plan this month and are really hoping of luck to be on our side and we get a honeymoon baby!!! Im on day 22 today and feeling strange, sore boobs, nauseous and exhausted!, but i had to go to the doctors last week as i had a pain in my left low side near my ovaries, docs wanted me to have a scan as trying for a baby they wanted to rule out an etopic! i also had a urine and blood test, both came back negative but i was only on day 18 so surely that would have been too early???? anyway it turns out i have s few cysts on my left ovary and one looks like its hemorrhaging so i have to go and see a specialist wednesday!! i am still hoping and being positive that we have made our little bean. Has anyone else had or heard of anyone else having a blood test and it being negative cause it was too early????? Any replies gratefully rec'd 
Baby dust to all xoxo


----------



## lolalei3

Oh Beauty!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!:wohoo::yipee:
So so happy for you hon, great to hear he arrived safe and sound! When you get a chance we would love to see some pictures!! All the best :hug:

Sorry Kellie i'm no help there


----------



## 28329

Oh beauty, congratulations. So happy for you. Hope mummy and baby are doing well. Loadsa hugs and kisses coming your way.


----------



## RainyMama

Congrats beauty! What a gorgeous little man, he is super cute! 

Kellie- I don't have experience with blood tests. Are you at 22 days past ovulation? Or on cycle day 22? Glad to hear you are in a dr's care for the pain, sounds scary. Baby dust and healthy dust to you!


----------



## 28329

Beauty, what a beautiful baby you've made. He's gorgeous. Well done you and DH!! So so mega happy for you. xx


----------



## Buzzymomma

Beauty what a precious little guy you have!!!! You must be ecstatic :cloud9:


----------



## Bean66

Oh Beauty!!! He's gorgeous!!! :cloud9: Well done and congrats!!!

So cool!! First BnB buddy baby!!! :happydance:


----------



## Bean66

Kellie - very possible for blood test to be false negative. HCG only produced once fertilised egg has implanted. What day did you O?


----------



## wantabby

CONGRATULATIONS Beauty!!! He's adorable!! 

Hey everyone! I go to the doc Wed, so hopefully soon I'll be joining you once again ttcing!!


----------



## KellieB

I'm on cycle day 24 today, doc appointment was positive so very relieved!! he said i have to go back when i have either a BFP or period so am going to try my hardest to wait before testing but that test is just shouting at me!!! lol it's going to be the longest 5 days EVER!!!!! xoxo


----------



## KellieB

sorry Bean 66 didnt see your reply till after! i think i ovulated around day 11 as i had eggy white mucus so i thought i would do an ovulation test and it turned out positive, although my app on my phone app said i wasn't supposed to ovulate till day 16, i'm not actually sure how long you ovulate after a positive test result???? so 5 days to go from tomorrow so excited xoxoxo


----------



## 28329

Hi want. Hope your docs appointment goes well and you're back to ttc again :)
Kellie, I sure hope it's a bfp you go back with. That'll be great :)
AFM, DF and I are currently saving to get IVF under way. We are going into egg sharing. Not only for cheaper IVF but to help someone else get pregnant. A cycle will cost us around £1500 so we're saving for it. Once the funds are available we'll make our initial assessment. Until then we're going at it natural knowing that IF we get pregnant there's a good chance of a loss. It's a risk we're willing to take. We want a baby!!


----------



## lolalei3

OMG Beauty he is soooooooo cute!!!!!!:kiss:


----------



## wantabby

I'm back at it!!! CD1 with clomid in hand!! woo-hoo!! :happydance:


----------



## 28329

Yay want. That's great news. So happy for you.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Hooray want!! Good luck this cycle!!!


----------



## Bean66

Great news Want!!

How is everyone?


----------



## Bean66

More photos please Beauty. How are you getting on?


----------



## moose31

AF came yesterday ...CD2... and very disappointed:wacko:


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Moose, I am so sorry.

Well, we haven't been BDing too much since we started moving. We have been falling dead into bed at night and have only BDed twice this week. I had EWCM on CD9 and no more that I have noticed and my usual O day w/o meds is CD 11 or 12. We BDed on CD9 and 11. We are back in Monterrey getting the rest of our stuff so, we are not as tired so, we will BD tonight. I checked my temp this morning for the first time this cycle this morning and it was my normal postO temp so, i think I have Oed already, but not sure when.

I can't wait to get settled into our new house so, we can get back to officially TTCing again next cycle.

How is everybody?

:hugs:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Moose, sorry the :witch: got you!

Galvan, congrats on the new house!

Things are going well! Waiting to test until next Saturday, my DH & I are driving to this little ghost town that day so hopefully we have good news to celebrate. If no BFP, then expecting AF next Sunday. I haven't been symptom spotting at all, and don't "feel" pregnant so we'll see.


----------



## sara3337

KellieB said:


> Well we followed the SPEM plan this month and are really hoping of luck to be on our side and we get a honeymoon baby!!! Im on day 22 today and feeling strange, sore boobs, nauseous and exhausted!, but i had to go to the doctors last week as i had a pain in my left low side near my ovaries, docs wanted me to have a scan as trying for a baby they wanted to rule out an etopic! i also had a urine and blood test, both came back negative but i was only on day 18 so surely that would have been too early???? anyway it turns out i have s few cysts on my left ovary and one looks like its hemorrhaging so i have to go and see a specialist wednesday!! i am still hoping and being positive that we have made our little bean. Has anyone else had or heard of anyone else having a blood test and it being negative cause it was too early????? Any replies gratefully rec'd
> Baby dust to all xoxo

Seems like u r pregnant, I had all these syptomes 5Dpo, nausea, hungry, headache, pain on leftside..and got my bfp 12dpo


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies!! AF came and went in 3 days this cycle.. It was strange, it never got "red" blood, just clumpy icky brown?!? so anyhoo I'm taking my clomid now, so hopefully ovulation will be 7-12 days from now. I am taking my clomid during the day this month, I've taken it at bed time every other cycle so we'll see if there is any difference. That's about it for me. How is everyone? Don't give up Galvin n RnR! It's not over till witch shows! So sorry moose!! Gl this cycle!


----------



## Bean66

So sorry Moose. :hugs:

Galvan - Congrats on the move. Hope this is your month! You never know, it only takes once!

RnR - fingers crossed hun!

Want - was that your first AF post BCP? If so it was a withdrawal bleed. I have absolutely everything crossed for you! 

How's everyone else?


----------



## Buzzymomma

omg you guys I am so confused. Lately I have been feeling the baby move around a lot (obviously I'm huge, there's no where for her to go) but I feel like I'm feeling her feet in like 3 different places all at once! There is one spot in my upper right abdomen that she just loves to kick... so much so that I feel like she's bruised me internally and it actually hurts every time she tries to stretch out! But lately, I feel her stretching out in that one spot, I feet her head pushing down into my bladder, and then I feet MORE movement over by my right or left hip! This morning I saw her pushing out, huge lump on my upper right belly, and then WHILE she was pushing out, there was another HUGE kick down in my right hip that was clearly visible! Sometimes I feel her rolling over, only to feel her kicking and moving in her favourite spot again... but I clearly felt her roll over. 
Right now I'm feeling her stretching out with feet in that spot and head in my bladder, and I'm ALSO feeling something that feels like MORE FEET over in my LEFT side between my hips and ribs!!! What the heck is she doing in there?!?! Am I getting myself all worked up?? I feel like there's 2 babies in there because I have NO idea how I could be feeling all these things in all these different places!!! I feel like one baby is head down, feet in that spot, and there's another baby with it's head in my right hip and feet over in my left side... I feel like I am going freaking crazy.


----------



## 28329

Aww buzzy. Keira was like that! They like to confuse us. Bless you. I'm sure she's just playing with you.


----------



## Buzzymomma

I'm glad I'm not alone haha


----------



## GalvanBaby

Wow Buzzy!! Sounds like both of my kids, they were wild in there, I was swearing that there were 2 and the US didn't catch the other one!!

:hugs:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Buzzy, I have never been pregnant before so I can only imagine how that'd feel but I bet she's just playing with you. Maybe shes a Yogi in Training lol. That'll be one of the stories you'll get to tell her when she gets older.

As for me, I'm pretty sure I'm out. Having all my usual symptoms before AF shows but im not upset about it. AF should be here by Sunday, so I figure if it's a week late then I'll test. I figure next cycle DH & I will correct our eating habits, and will both participate in normal exercise 4-5 days a week. Plus, I'm doing temping, I've been kinda scared to do so for fear i Might drive myself crazy. 

Question for all you ladies who temp, do you have the basic FF membership or did you upgrade?


----------



## Tella

Buzzymomma said:


> omg you guys I am so confused. Lately I have been feeling the baby move around a lot (obviously I'm huge, there's no where for her to go) but I feel like I'm feeling her feet in like 3 different places all at once! There is one spot in my upper right abdomen that she just loves to kick... so much so that I feel like she's bruised me internally and it actually hurts every time she tries to stretch out! But lately, I feel her stretching out in that one spot, I feet her head pushing down into my bladder, and then I feet MORE movement over by my right or left hip! This morning I saw her pushing out, huge lump on my upper right belly, and then WHILE she was pushing out, there was another HUGE kick down in my right hip that was clearly visible! Sometimes I feel her rolling over, only to feel her kicking and moving in her favourite spot again... but I clearly felt her roll over.
> Right now I'm feeling her stretching out with feet in that spot and head in my bladder, and I'm ALSO feeling something that feels like MORE FEET over in my LEFT side between my hips and ribs!!! What the heck is she doing in there?!?! Am I getting myself all worked up?? I feel like there's 2 babies in there because I have NO idea how I could be feeling all these things in all these different places!!! I feel like one baby is head down, feet in that spot, and there's another baby with it's head in my right hip and feet over in my left side... I feel like I am going freaking crazy.

WOW that has me confused :haha:

Just popping in to say hello :hi: been battling to keep up the last few weeks.

Hope we get lots more bfp's here soon!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Just took a test, BFN. So now I won't test again until I'm late.


----------



## Buzzymomma

11 DPO could still be a bit early! Don't worry :) oh I had just basic FF but I used it in my iPhone and it sometimes glitches and let me use some of the premium features... I felt so sneaky because I couldn't use the same features if I signed in on the
Computer haha

Tella isn't it confusing?! you'll be experiencing it soon enough ;) hope m&m are burrowing in nicely for their 10 month ride!


----------



## wantabby

Bean~ Yes it was my first bleed after the BCP. I am having EWCM and ALOT of it!! Woo! It is kind of ironic because I splurged and bought some pre-seed today.. lol.. I hope it helps!!! How are you feeling? and when will we see a bump pic??

How is everyone??


----------



## Buzzymomma

Hooray for ewcm!!

Yes bean, so want to see your bump :)


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Haha sneaky, sneaky Buzzy!

SO I might of had a BFP, after taking the FRER yesterday I just assumed it was a BFN so i threw it away without waiting, but then later when I checked it out (few hours) my DH & I saw a line there. It was faint, but most definitely pink and you could see it. Considering it was out of the time limit I don't want get my hopes up too much, but my plan is to test on Sunday.


----------



## Tella

RockNRollBaby said:


> Haha sneaky, sneaky Buzzy!
> 
> SO I might of had a BFP, after taking the FRER yesterday I just assumed it was a BFN so i threw it away without waiting, but then later when I checked it out (few hours) my DH & I saw a line there. It was faint, but most definitely pink and you could see it. Considering it was out of the time limit I don't want get my hopes up too much, but my plan is to test on Sunday.

:happydance::happydance: Please dont wait till Sunday, test tomorrow with FMU, its 48hrs later then and the hcg would have doubled already and you would see a nice line!!!!!!!!! Fx'd Fx'd Fx'd Fx'd 

Baby dust by the bucket loads for you

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bean66

Fingers crossed RnR!!!

Want - yay to EWCM!! 

Buzzy - maybe she has very strong arms? I'll post this weekends bump pic!


----------



## wantabby

ohhh! fingers crossed r&r!!! let us know ASAP! and I agree withTella, test tomorrow! ! ;)


----------



## Buzzymomma

Bean I really hope that she has really long, strong arms :haha:

RNR I agree with Tella, you should test in the am! I alllllways dug out my tests... got to the point where I stopped putting them in the garbage so I could look later LOL and I neverrrrr got an evap. Well, I lie, I got one. But it was grey and indented and obviously not a line. If your line has colour.... well, try again!!!! :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

RnR::test::test::test: tomorrow morning!! It might just be your :bfp:

I have another week before testing, but I am extremely busy and haven't really had time this month to think about it. I don't think we have much of a chence this month, though. We only BDed 2 or 3 times, but they were around O day so, just maybe a sligth chance. I have a little hope, but not much.

:dust::dust::dust::hug: to all!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Hi ladies- I must apologize for having been MIA. I unsubscribed to the thread and was then too much of an idiot to find it until now!

Buzzy- sure seems like she MUST have long, strong arms. I can't imagine how she would be managing all that action otherwise.

Bean- I am looking forward to seeing your bump!

Want- I think the same thing happened to me, I bought pre-seed only to find copious amounts of ewcm, lol! It is nice to have it around though, like insurance :)

RnR- I am so eager to hear what comes of your next test! I have never ever had an eval on a FRER. I have everything cross-able crossed for you.

AFM- I cannot believe I have this news to report. I am so pleased to say that we caught the egg this month. On Monday, at 12 dpo I broke my own rule of waiting to be late to test. We are so excited! :cloud9:


----------



## Bean66

Errrrrm Rainy!!! You got your BFP!! Was that announced and I missed it or did you just casually forget to mention it?? Was reading your post and spotted the chart and was like omg that's a BFP chart, then noticed the poppy seeds!!!

Massive Congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Bean66

Ok now I look stupid because I spotted the chart before finishing your post!!! I'm an idiot!! You just casually mentioned it at the end. You're so nice to mention us all first.

I'm soooooo happy for you!


----------



## RainyMama

Hi bean! Thank you!! The positive tests were a treat to see! The first I had left for a few minutes while someone else used the bathroom. I expected to open it from the cupboard and throw it in the bin! On the other hand, I felt quite odd and had been having vivid/beautiful dreams of pregnancy and birth. 

And I must add to what I said before, I had ACCIDENTALLY unsubscribed to this lovely thread. :)

Ladies: should I stop testing?

Galvan- didn't mean to skip you earlier :). I think you still have a good chance. Hubby and I BD'd only on day prior and day of ovulation. He had been quite sick. The good thing about that us releasing a good amount of semen that has built up just at the right time!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Rainy! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!


----------



## Bean66

I've unsubscibed before. I just thought you'd posted and not told us but that was because I got too excited before finishing your post. I'm far too impatient.

How many tests have you done and are they progressing? If they are stop! I'm of both kinds, with my first BFP it was the lack of progression that made me realise it was going to be a chemical and I was prepared. Second time I did test daily for a couple if days to check then stopped for a few days and did another, I stopped when the test line was darker than the control. I also did a digi to see the 3+. TBH I think extended testing stresses you out after a while and they do sometimes get lighter when HCG is high. 

If you are going to test only test EO day or you'll panic the progression isn't enough.

So I'd stop if you have the willpower!


----------



## RainyMama

Bean- yes they are progressing. I am out of tests so I would have to go to the store to get more. I am going to stop I think.

In regard to charting: my temp went down ever so slightly this morning. Is that a concern?


----------



## Bean66

No it's not but stop temping too!!

Very happy for you!! Try and enjoy it. I know it's hard not to worry about everything. :flower:


----------



## Tella

:dance: Huge congrats Rainy! Look after ur self! :dance:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Rainy!!!!! Congratulations!!!!
Agreed with bean, stop testing and temping! You'll drive yourself nuts! Just enjoy yourself, you deserve it :D


----------



## wantabby

congratulations Rainy!!!!! wooooooo!! :happydance:


----------



## 28329

Omg rainy. Soooooo happy for you. Congratulations :) 
:happydance: :dance: :wohoo: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congrats Rainy!!! You are now my hope for the week!!! Quit testing and temping!! It stresses you out too much!!

:hugs:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Hi ladies! I took a test yesterday, BFN but the control line was fainter then usual and I saw the SAME line as the test I had taken 2 days prior AFTER it had dried though. It was definitely a BFN until maybe an hour or so then the very very very faint pink line showed. Not sure what that means. Expecting AF to start today, still has not shown so I figure if no AF by next Saturday, I will test again. Had minor cramps for the past couple days here & there so I am fully expecting AF. So we'll see what happens!


----------



## GalvanBaby

RockNRollBaby said:


> Hi ladies! I took a test yesterday, BFN but the control line was fainter then usual and I saw the SAME line as the test I had taken 2 days prior AFTER it had dried though. It was definitely a BFN until maybe an hour or so then the very very very faint pink line showed. Not sure what that means. Expecting AF to start today, still has not shown so I figure if no AF by next Saturday, I will test again. Had minor cramps for the past couple days here & there so I am fully expecting AF. So we'll see what happens!

Maybe the lil bean is taking it's time to show! :hugs:

AF is due by Wednesday here. If she doesn't show, I will be testing on Friday. I plan on turning a Friday the 13th into a good luck day!!

I have my normal AF symptoms of chocolate cravings and bloating, but I still have hope. Just a little, but it is still there!

:hugs: ladies!!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Galvan, that's what's going on for me too! I had AF symptoms, but they usually last until AF shows and they have now gone. Still randomly getting cramps, I took EPO this cycle so I'm not sure if that messed up my whole cycle either. I'll keep my fingers & toes crossed for you!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Me too for y0ou RnR!! :hugs:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

DH & I also decided if we don't get a BFP this cycle were going to switch to NTNP. He's starting a new job with WAY better insurance in a week, so we won't start actively trying again until insurance kicks in.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am thinking that we wil also. It was what we really did this time. We have so much to do on the house that, we really don't have time to full TTC until the house is ready, It is going to be hard, but we will try it for a couple of months. That should be all it takes to get the house ready.

During this time, I will do an HSG to check and make sure my tubes were opened completely during the TR.


----------



## RainyMama

I stopped testing. I am apparently a temping addict. Will throw the thermometer away tonight!!!

RnR- seems like if you are waiting for the better insurance that you are probably pregnant as we speak! I was supposed to have better insurance 8/1 but of course it got pushed back till 10/1 :)
I still think your evaps could be positives, fingers still crossed!
Galvan- I hope this is your month I am so excited for you to test!!

Thanks to all the kind words ladies, you are the best!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Grrr! Still no AF Or BFP! Tested with 2 different tests yesterday. I have no idea what's up with my body. I just want my AF to show up so I can stop worrying about what's going on with me :(


----------



## Bean66

RnR - did you temp? Are you sure of when you O'd? Once, before I started using OPKs temping I thought a was pregnant but just ended up with a very long cycle. Must have O'd late. Also, when I did start using OPKs and temping I found out that I often had false +OPKs and fertile periods and not actually O, I usually went on to O a week later.

But some ladies do take ages to get a hpt +, so it is possible you are pregnant. Can you get a blood test over there?


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Bean, I think so! But...

Seems AF has started, honestly I'm happy to see it. It was annoying not knowing. Will be NTNP for a couple months, then if no BFP then we will start trying again at a later date. Hopefully I'll be prego by the end of 2012. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## moose31

sorry to hear it RnR....:hugs::hugs:

AFM I am CD 14 already. not trying anything special (no geritol, no opks) so far BD on CD 9 10 13.. 
talked my husband into taking carribean vacay this fall!!! went to jamaica on honeymoon 2 years ago so looking at one of the smaller islands this time.....his first comment was "but what if youre pregnant" my answer : I can lay around on a beach and going to the spa pregnant just as easily .....just make my drinks virgin ;) I have held of/been hesitent to do things b/c I MIGHT be pregnant for the last year and I am sick of it .....new mind set. 

GL everyone:) nad congrats to the new preggos


----------



## moose31

TWW againToday is CD18 of our 16th cycle ttc
BD on CD9 10 13 14 15(x2) 16 17 
and now we wait.....AF expected July 29th based on previous cycles. testing July 31st if shes not here by then ( just happens to be my 30th bday) BFP= best bday gift EVER 
hows every body doing ???


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies!! I have been on vacation without the Hubby.. so I haven't charted or bd for the past week, because I figured I was going to miss ovulation. We bd last night and when I temped this am I haven't had a temp rise, so maybe there's hope!!! :) I will just keep temping and bd'ing!


----------



## Bean66

Hey everyone.

Good luck Moose!

RnR - Sorry about the witch.

I think NTNP is a great idea. Doctors generally say that monitoring doesn't increase your chances so just have fun ssh you feel like it.

Rainy - How are you feeling?

Want - Fingers crossed hun! Hope you had a nice vacation.

AFM - All good. Bump is growing. Midwife tomorrow and 20 week scan in 3 weeks! Going so fast now.


----------



## Tella

Hi girls.

Sorry that so many of your are still TTC, but we should just push on it will happen.

Im back on the SMEP train, along with a CB Fertility Monitor and a whole list of supplements.

Im CD6 today, so the fun will start soon. But this cycle is gonna be a relaxed one, not gonna worry to much about SMEP as i only get my CBFM at the end of the month.

Want - Fx'd the super relaxed approach will work for you!


----------



## RainyMama

Tella- you have such a lovely attitude :)
What supplements are you taking?

Bean- I don't recall, will you find out the gender?
I am feeling ok pregnancy wise, I am mildly nauseated most of the time and tired. I am just getting over a fever, so strange to be ill in the summertime.


Want- I hope you got more action! Fingers crossed that relaxing does the trick :)

Moose- a BFP certainly would be the best present ever!!! Sending you birthday wishes and Babydust.

RnR- how are you sweetie?

Katy- :flower: I will go to your journal next chance I get to find the latest on you and George, thinking of you.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies!! How is everybody this month? We desides to try SMEP this month instead of NTNP. We started BDing 2 days ago, a little early, but I am not complaining. :)


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies, I think I'm in the tww. . I believe I ovulated Sunday / Monday so I would be 3-4 DPO... I had a pretty good bit of activity in the ovary area those days with EWCM, and my temp has been steadily increasing.. I will have my progesterone draw Monday if my temps continue increasing.. How is everyone doing? 

GL Tella and Galvan! 

Bean I'm past ready for a bump pic! :coffee:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Bean, Would love to see that baby bump!

Tella, lots of luck to you!

Rainy, doing good! Spent a bit of time away from the forums so that I could stop focusing on babies. Our insurance doesnt kick in until October :( so we won't be actively trying until then..although if we got pregnant before then we would not complain! haha

Galvan, good luck to this cycle!

Want, awesome! I hope the dreaded 2ww goes fast for you!

I am a bit sad that we aren't actively trying, but I know it's for the best. I have been focusing on other things to occupy myself. We planned a trip to San Diego in September, and then we're about to buy a used car so I've been stalking autotrader trying to find the car I want haha.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Rnr it might happen for you if you have your mind elsewhere! Good luck honey. 

Want hope your tww passes quickly!

Katy hope things are going ok for you and George. I stalk your journal but just wanted to wish you well! 

Tella hope you ov soon!! :flower:

Galvan hope smep works for you this time around!

All good here. Almost 31 weeks which means single digit weeks! Stoked!


----------



## wantabby

How is everyone? 

I have been crampy/dull achey in my ovary are for the past two days, not so much today though. I had a temp dip today , which is rare for me.. I don't know what to think?! I don't have any s/s, I know it's early though.. I just don't want to get my hopes up, after almost 3 years it's hard to be positive. . I have my progesterone check Monday.


----------



## moose31

"symptoms" :low back pain....but who am I kidding just finished 12+h shift on my feet...so I got nothing :blush:

Fx 

GL every one Happy BDing


----------



## wantabby

How are you feeling Moose?? 

I got my CD21 results back today (sort of). I called and my nurse said that my results were in, but the doc hasn't looked at them so she couldn't give me an exact number, but it was over 40 have I tested?!?!! I was shocked!!! So I ran into Walmart (I was next door to one) and bought an 88¢ test, and BFN... :( I should have known better!! I'm only 9dpo n its the middle of the day.. ughh! so I will just wait n temp.. If I have increasing temps over the next few days I will test again..


----------



## Tella

Wantabby, fxld it is just to early to show up. Maybe try a FRER tomorrow morning with FMU! :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## wantabby

Thanks Tella, I hope you are right. I will test in a few days my LP is generally 16 days..


----------



## RainyMama

Want- that is super exciting news! I have everything crossed and can't wait till you test again.

Moose- when will you test?


----------



## moose31

AF due july 29th ...waiting until july 31st as long as she doesnt show first :blush:


----------



## moose31

cant really spot any symptoms ....back ache still but I think this is my baseline backache just finished 3rd 12h day in a row ......and extra emotional...I cried on my home from work granted it was a really crappy day but I always have crappy days doesnt ever effect me that way????:baby:maybe


----------



## Buzzymomma

July 31 is a great day... My birthday!! ;) hope its a great day for you :)

Before this bfp I only had mega sore boobs (never happens to me) and super mega period cramps 1-2 days before af was supposed to visit. I was super emotional too but I had just had a miscarriage the month before so I can't tell you if it was because of grief of a symptom :dohh: sometimes no symptoms is a good thing :D

Want I am excited for you to test!!! First thing in the morning please!


----------



## moose31

buzzy_ my birthday too :) thats why i am waiting praying for a bfp on my bday !!!! the big 3-0 this year:blush:


----------



## Tella

Keeping my fx'f for both of you wantabby and Moose.

Buzzy, how you doing otherwise, is the nursery done yet?


----------



## Bean66

Fingers crossed moose and want!!

:dust:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Yay Moose birthday buddies! I'm only turning 23... but I feel way older! I hope you get the best birthday gift of all :flower:

Tella it's all good over here... Just trying to be patient! The nursery WAS almost finished... We were going to have both girls in the same room, because we only rent a two bedroom. BUT, we decided about 2 weeks ago we were DONE with our crappy neighbours and 2 bedrooms, so we decided to move!!! We're moving into a 3 bedroom townhouse, from a 2 bedroom apartment... I'm very excited, but I'm going to be about 36 weeks when we move! It should be interesting :haha: Luckily we're only moving across town! 
How's your natural cycle going? I read in your journal you did acupuncture again recently, I hope it helps you produce the best eggies :hugs:

Bean! Where is your belly shot?! We have all been patiently awaiting this picture and I feel rather ripped off :haha:

Speaking of belly shots, here's one from me from today! Anyone want to guess how absolutely GIGANTIC I'm going to be in 7 weeks and some odd days? :haha:

Spoiler
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/315356_10151043101364431_347886995_n.jpg

Want did you test yet?! Get on it, woman!


----------



## wantabby

Buzzy~ loving the belly!!! :))

I haven't tested again, too chicken I guess.. I am waiting it out n temping.. I'm having cramps today n my cervix is feeling soft (it has been hard n shut) It's still high though, so maybe there is hope... I am just so used to disappointment I don't want to test n be let down again...


----------



## Buzzymomma

Thanks :)

My cervix has been soft and fingertip dilated the whole time I've been pregnant :flower: don't count yourself out yet! I totally get the whole too chicken to test thing. The last time I tested, I peed on the stick, threw it on the counter and ran out of the bathroom... Made hubby go look at it a few minutes later :haha:


----------



## lolalei3

Beautiful bump Buzzy, here's my 36week "bump" more like basketball! and a pic of our almost complete 'Under The Sea' nursery :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0581.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0578.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 4


----------



## GalvanBaby

Wow Lola!! Your bump is too cute!! I love the nursey. :)


----------



## Buzzymomma

Lola I imagine you feel quite done, eh? Almost there! Cute nursery also :flower:


----------



## wantabby

Love it Lola!! The bump and nusery are beautiful!!! 

Well, temp is on the decrease.. So AF will most likely be here in 3-4 days. Ugh! I took a test yesterday, BFN of course!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Maybe random dip? Maybe you were cold last night?

I still have my fingers crossed!


----------



## wantabby

Maybe buzzy.. I have been crazy all day, seriously depressed n moody crying for no reason... I cried watching two movies.. ughh.. I hate hormones!! haha!! Temp in the a.m. will tell the tale, if it's lower I'm out.. If it goes back up.. who knows?!


----------



## moose31

AF is a no show still...fx holding out 2 more days til testing


----------



## chig

:Hi: I am new to SMEP. May I join you ladies? I am currently on CD10 and have been BDing every other day since CD 7. I know the plan says to start on CD 8, but my cycle is a little off the plan, so I modified it to fit my cycles.

I have started to read this thread, but it is going to take me a while...:flower:


----------



## wantabby

hello chig welcome to the thread and good luck! 

:witch: got me..... AAAAhhhhh!!! I'm going to scream!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Aww want! Stupid witch! Here's hoping she leaves ASAP!


----------



## moose31

BFN thim am ,,but no signs of AF yet.....:wacko: 2 days late ugggh


----------



## Buzzymomma

Well happy birthday in the mean time :D


----------



## RainyMama

Want- sorry about AF, that is the pits. Hope you're hangin in there.

Moose- fingers crossed and happy birthday to you!!


----------



## moose31

thanks happy birthday to you to Buzzy :)


----------



## Buzzymomma

Thank you! :D


----------



## Beauty2

Hi Ladies!! :wave: 

How is everyone? I hope everyone is doing well and getting some wonderful bfp's. Just dropping by to say hello. Baby and I are doing very well. He's now 7 weeks. He is gaining weight like crazy we'll know Saturday how big he has gotten. Remember he was 5lbs 5oz at birh. He is my love!! He makes us so happy! And DD is enjoying being as big sister so far. She kisses him 20 times a day :cloud9: I've already started contemplating on having another :wacko: Well it's way past my bed time. Chat later!

:babydust:


----------



## chig

wantabby said:


> hello chig welcome to the thread and good luck!
> 
> :witch: got me..... AAAAhhhhh!!! I'm going to scream!

Sorry to see the witch got you. How long have you been trying smep?


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. So sorry I've been quiet, been concentrating on my relationship. Me and george are much better. 
I'm ill today. Have been throwing up all day. Have no energy. Bad headache. So tired! Yuk. 
Beauty glad things are going great with little man. He really is gorgeous.


----------



## wantabby

chig ~ I have been on the smep thread for about a year now, I have actually only successfully smep like 2ish times.. lol! My hubby has a horrid work schedule so we be when we can.. I just love my ladies on here! 

Katy~ What dpo are you? I was looking at ur chart n you haven't had af yet, could u be preggo??!??


----------



## 28329

I think I'm 10 dpo but I can't be sure. I'm not sure what cycle day I'm on :haha: There's a chance I could be preggo but I won't hold my breath. DF wants me to test tomorrow, have a few signs.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Katy make sure you keep lots of fluids in you, an electrolyte drink, like gatorade or powerade, if you can't keep anything down! And some Gravol (dimenhydrinate... anti nausea med? dunno what it's called in the uk!)


----------



## 28329

Thanks buzzy. I'm feeling a little better today. I managed some soup last night and a little pineapple. Haven't thrown up since yesterday afternoon but I feel like I might. Not feeling right at all. I did a test this morning. :bfn: of course!


----------



## lolalei3

Oh Beauty so happy to hear everything is going well, he is so cute with that little blue beanie on in your profile pic! Can't believe he's already 7weeks! really tells me my time is near as I remember when I found out you were 10 weeks! 

Happy belated birthdays Buzzy and Moose! hope u guys had a great day!

Katy hope u feel better soon, do u know what it is thats causing it? 

Want sorry about af, your time will come hon x

Tella and Bean how are you guys doing?

Hi to everyone i've missed!:flower:

So officially classed as full term today! and my ticker is a watermelon!! oh how I have longed for that watermelon!!:haha: getting pretty uncomfortable now as bump is huge and i'm only 5ft! but i think JJ needs a little longer in there, will try to be patient!:coffee:


----------



## 28329

I haven't a clue what caused the sickness lola. I was fine the night before but when I woke I felt like death!! Today hasn't been much better. A bath and good nights sleep will help me out.


----------



## chig

I think I am ovulating or about to ovulate soon as I saw some EWCM last night and had two temperature drops in the last two days. DH and I have being dtd every other day since my period ended. We dtd last night so should we continue bding for two more nights now. I don't use opks, so I am trying to guess when I should start doing the bding for three nights in a row.

According to FF, I will be ovulating sometime in the next 3 days, so should I continue bding for the next 3 more days? That would mean 4 days of bding...:shrug:

Any thoughts ladies?


----------



## wantabby

chig ~ I would bd everyday..for the next 3-4 days. you could skip tonight, then get to it till you have a temp rise. That's going to be my plan for this month! I started bd last night.. cd4 (jumped the gun a little lol!!)


----------



## Bean66

Hey everyone!!! How are things? 

Sorry for lack of contact. Been on holiday. Was lovely, although very tense at times with my SIL. Not directed at me but she was obviously very unhappy, quite and moody. Made for a tense atmosphere. I really don't blame her, not only did she have me to remind her of everything but also happy families everywhere.

I definitely popped whilst away. I'll attach a picture in a minute.

How is everyone? Will read back in a minute.

Beauty - Your boy is gorgeous!! Congratulations. Can't believe you are thinking about another one already!

Lola - Good luck!!! Keep in touch. Can't wait to see pictures of your little girl!

Buzzy - How are you?

Katy - Hope you are feeling better.

RnR - How are you?

Raniy - Hope pregnancy is treating you well.

Moose - How are you doing?

:wave: Tella - Hope you are good soon. I haven't been on your journal recently but I noticed the name change. How long are you having a break for. Stay positive girl.
 



Attached Files:







BUMP 19:20 Wks.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## GalvanBaby

Your bump is just too cute Bean!! :hugs:

I am 10DPO today, AF is due on Monday or Tuesday so, I will wait until Wednesday to POAS. The tests are way too expensive here to do one and AF show up a couple of days later.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Galvan!

Sorry I missed you! Everything crossed. Any symptoms are are you strictly not SS?

:dust:


----------



## 28329

Aww bean, your bump is so cute. You're almost as big as my George :haha:
I'm not feeling better. Been throwing up all day again.


----------



## Tella

Beauty > your little one looks so adorable!

Lola > wow full term! Soon you will be holding you little JJ

Chig > I would just bd everyother day if you have a male factor otherwise everyday for 3-4 days. But do remember u can get EWCM for a few days before O.

Galvan > keeping fx'd for you!

28329 > Sorry to hear your sick, hope you feeling better! Give your relationship the attention it needs, you bean will need a steady home when he/she comes :hugs:

Bean > ahhhhhh your bump is so cute! Sorry to hear that holiday was abit uncomfortable :hugs:

I'm just taking a break from assisted conception for the rest of the year. Still continueing with natural ttc from next month when I get my new CBFM. Gonna do SMEP properly then as I can see when O is looming seeing that I don't get ewcm :( 

AFM > this is my off month so not bding to try and catch the egg just for fun. But I have been spotting since last tuesday, due to my enlarged ovary still from the last ivf. My temps are screw from the multiple CL's still on my ovaries so I don't know if we will be able to pin point o this month. But according to FS on wednesday I did O already. I had a temp drop on monday so I think its then and also the spotting started then. :shrug:

GL to all you wonderful ladies! FX'd for some bfp's


----------



## wantabby

yayy bean!! adorable bump!!


----------



## Bean66

Tella - Thanks. I have everything crossed you get that natural sticky bean. Enjoy some natural cycles and fun bding.

Chig - Agree with Tella. From what I've read your fertile days are your EWCM days more so than O day. I think bding the day before O is best, my rule, if no male factor bd whenever you have EWCM. Also remember though that EWCM can hide. Sometimes I thought I didn't have any but with a bit of delving blush:) I often found some. This is easiest after a BM :blush:. Good luck!!

Katy - Sorry you're still poorly. Rest and stay hydrated. Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Want - How are you doing?


----------



## chig

Thank you wantabby, tella and bean for the advice!! We were a little tired last night, so we didn't bd yesterday, but we dtd twice today!! Btw, my CM was very watery today and there was A LOT of it! Is it bad for it to change to watery?


----------



## Bean66

Watery is good! Watery is fertile. Fingers crossed. Are you using OPKs?


----------



## Buzzymomma

Bean what a cute bump you've got!!

Tella have you tried grapefruit? I hear it works awesome for ewcm!

Afm I am soooo hot and swollen and generally miserable! My feet are literally so fat all I can wear is flip flops and my feet actually try to swell around the straps! My hands are so big I can hardly bend my fingers and they just ache :( sorry had a bit of a whine there, can't help it I'm too sorry for myself!


----------



## chig

Bean66 said:


> Watery is good! Watery is fertile. Fingers crossed. Are you using OPKs?

I am not using opks. I have been taking bbt every morning for 7 cycles and having been tracking CM. I always thought that ewcm is the best, so I got worried when I saw the watery cm.


----------



## Buzzymomma

As long as its not creamy, it's good :flower:


----------



## 28329

Watery is fertile too. I got a bfp on my second cycle trying and I only ever got watery back then! Good luck :)


----------



## chig

Thanks ladies!! I really hope I get my bfp this time. We were going to try smep, but it has turned into just every other day. I hope it is enough. My temp went up slightly yesterday, but that is day that i had lots of CM and this morning I had a big temp jump. Does that mean I ovulated two days ago? If so, we didn't bd that day.... :(

How do you ladies post your charts?


----------



## 28329

Your temp shots up the day after ovulation so you must have ovulated yesterday. Do you use fertility friens to chart? If so, click on sharing then get the link from there. Then just paste it into your signature.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well ladies, AF got me again. :cry: This is so depressing. I really don't know how many more cycles of this major let down I can deal with.

I was so sure this cycle. I never have cramps until after AF starts and I had been having cramps for around 3 days and just feeling odd. SO, when AF showed, I was shocked. 

:cry: I will be going to the States to visit family in 2 weeks. I think, I will be leaving on O day or right before. I plan to SMEP and FDAU up until I leave. I think we will adjust the plan a little and BD everyday from Wednesday until Friday morning right before I leave.


----------



## RainyMama

Hi chig! Best of luck to you.

Katy- are you feeling better yet?

Buzzy- sorry for the swelling, yuck :(

Galvan- I was stalking your chart, did AF show ? Sorry, if so :(

Bean- thanks for sharing your bump! Looking good! 

Tella- fingers crossed for you that after all you've been through a natural cycle, BDing for fun could do the trick :)

Baby dust to everyone! I am doing ok, just managing the awful first trimester symptoms a day at a time and counting my blessings every minute!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Yeah, AF got me Rainy. It is horrible too. I haven't had a painful AF in years. :cry:


----------



## chig

28329 said:


> Your temp shots up the day after ovulation so you must have ovulated yesterday. Do you use fertility friens to chart? If so, click on sharing then get the link from there. Then just paste it into your signature.

Thank you for the instructions. I finally got it!

I really don't know what is going on with my ovulation this cycle now, because my temps were rising and now they dropped this morning.:shrug: I guess we will continue to BD incase I ovulate later.


----------



## 28329

Hey ladies. 
Rainy, I'm not feeling much better yet. Nausea is still hanging about. Head is killing. Too tired. Just not getting better. I'm not being sick though :)

Chig, I'm sure you'll get consistent high temps soon. Chill out, it'll happen :hugs:


----------



## Tella

Chig > Just keep at it every other day then atleast you know you will always have enough spermies waiting for that eggy!

Galvan > :hugs: Sorry AF got you and that she is being a real bitch about it!!! :hugs:

28329> Sorry you not feeling better yet!!! Hope that bug packs its bags and moves on!!!

AFM > Just having fun not much happening my temps are crazy so no idea whats going on. But it suites me fine as im still waiting for my CBFM.


----------



## chig

You are so right, I do need to just chill :coffee: It's just so hard. I hate it when I get so obsessive and analyze every little thing..I drive myself crazy.:wacko:


----------



## 28329

I was the same up until a month or so ago. Once we found out we're ttc with male factor problems I have taken a more relaxed appraoch!! I bet that thermal shift if coming real soon.


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies!! 

Chig, try not to stress. It only makes things worse! Lol! 

Galvin~ Sorry the witch came and was brutal! Hopefully she's about gone now! 

Katy~ How are you feeling now?? 

Tella ~ Good luck with your relaxed cycle!! 

Bean~ I've been good! I have finished up my clomid for the month, so now on to the chase and wait! I will temp to track ovulation.. and I'm going to try to smep this month.. we are well on our way.. lol! Now if we can just keep it up!


----------



## 28329

I'm feeling better thanks want. But still having trouble getting rid of the nausea. The witch is 1 day late but yesterdays hpt was negative. So frustrating.


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies...

Stopping in quickly for a Hello! :wave:

I am still updating my journal but haven't been able to be back on BnB at my old full time capcity! Soon hopefully! Hope you are all well. Sending :hugs::dust: and :thumbup: to those that need it at this time. Miss you all!


----------



## 28329

Glad to see you back mrsmm!!


----------



## wantabby

I'm glad you are back Mrs.MM!!! I hope you are doing great I'll check your journal soon!! 

I see witch got you Katy.. So sorry!!! Hugs! 

waiting for o here.. :coffee:


----------



## 28329

Yes, cd 3 today. My lp returned to 16 days again. So cycles are normalising.


----------



## wantabby

How is everyone?? I'm still waiting on ovulation here.. I've been dealing with the effects of the clomid, I have been so hot! especially at night, I have to sleep with just a sheet! ugh!! bd'ing has been going well! Hopefully we can keep it up!! I should o any day now! (CD 17-19 is the norm)


----------



## chig

Hey wantababy! Good luck with this cycle! Keep bding even after you think you ovulated just to make sure you catch that egg!

Afm, today is cd10 and had a dip in temp yesterday with a rise today. I wonder if it was an implantation dip. :shrug: I don't have any obvious symptoms other than I had to take a nap yesterday and I get very vivid dreams for the last couple of days. I am expecting my AF to show this Sunday, so I will test maybe on Thursday(cd12).


----------



## 28329

Chig, it's looking promising!!
Hi want. I hope you do it this cycle. You so deserve your bfp!!!!


----------



## chig

I got my :bfp: !!!!!! :wohoo: :dance: :happydance:

My temp sky rocketted this morning, so I couldn't resist and tested!!!

I just pray that nothing goes wrong and that this is my forever baby.

Good luck ladies!!!
 



Attached Files:







Pregnant-08162012.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tella

chig said:


> I got my :bfp: !!!!!! :wohoo: :dance: :happydance:
> 
> My temp sky rocketted this morning, so I couldn't resist and tested!!!
> 
> I just pray that nothing goes wrong and that this is my forever baby.
> 
> Good luck ladies!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

*HUGE CONGRATS GIRL*

we pray for a h&h 9 months!!!!!!!!!! Look after yourself :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS CHIG!!


Just dropping in to say that AF showed on Tuesday midday. Tested on Sunday to a negative. All updates in my journal... GL, FXD, and :dust: to you all.


----------



## wantabby

Yayy Chig!!! I too hope this is your forever baby!!!! H&H 9 months!!! 

Afm. . I think today / tomm I will ovulate, so I will be getting busy the next 2-3 days!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Yaaaaaay chig!! Congratulations!!


----------



## chig

Thank you ladies!!! Instead of using the SMEP plan, we decided to bd every other day, and I guess it worked! Little bean just needs to stick and in the right place as I had an ectopic previously. I think I will still take my temperature every morning for about a month to make sure that it doesn't drop. 

Good luck to you ladies!!!


----------



## 28329

Aww chig, I knew it!! Your chart looked far too good. Congratulations!


----------



## lolalei3

Congrats Chig!

Baby Jenna is here!! (birth story in my journal) 
Here are some pics of the car ride home from the hospital and all snuggly after her first bath :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0608.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0616.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wantabby

Awwwwwww!! Lola!! She is an absolute doll!!!! congratulations on your beautiful baby girl!! 

I think I've ovulated we bd last night and I woke up with the WORSE pain in my uterus/pelvic area.. It's so sore!! It hurts to walk,sit, etc... I've never had this happen, any suggestions?!


----------



## chig

Congratulations lola!!! Jenna looks absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Buzzymomma

YAY LOLA she's so cute!!! Congratulations!

That means mine's coming soon :happydance:

Want, I have no idea what the could be! Maybe you ovulated early a couple days ago and that was a little eggy trying to get comfy?


----------



## Bean66

Massive congrats to Lola and Chig!! What a fab news day!!

How is everyone?

Buzzy - Can't believe you are 34weeks!


----------



## wantabby

I hope you are right buzzy!!! It's quite uncomfortable whatever is going on!! You are so close to delivery, are you ready for her??? 

Bean~ You are over 1/2 way there!! Seems like it was just the other day you announced your bfp! Do you know what you are having? or have I missed it.. lol!


----------



## Bean66

Want - I sometimes got bad O pain. Fingers crossed for you!

I can't believe I'm over half way either. It's gone so fast. Esp. since I tested and announced at 3+5.

You haven't missed it. We are staying team yellow!! Want a big surprise!

Attached a pic from our recent scan. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Sorry I'm not on much. I do follow on my mobile but posting less. Thinking of you all though.
 



Attached Files:







Pickle.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 28329

Oh lola, she's beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## 28329

Bean, lovely scan picture. 21 weeks? Gone so fast!!
I should be ovulating in next 4-5 days. We're not givingit our all, just having fun. I've just become an avon rep too. Just something to keep me ocupied and to earn a little money. I only started 4 days ago and have £30 of oreders already! Yay me.


----------



## chig

Bean - great scan!!! I love seeing those pics! 

28329- it is time to get busy soon! good luck to you! 

Want- I am not sure what that is either, but if it continues to hurt, then ask your doctor.


----------



## Tella

Lola > She is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!

28329 > COngrats on becoming a rep and already have orders!! I also tried it but gave up as i was to lazy to drive around and get the orders and deliveries.

Bean > That is such a cute scan pic!!! YAY for being 21 weeks already it is awesome! Soon you will be holding your little bean :hugs:

Chig > Dont let your temps freak you out tho, most people would recommend to stop as you might have unnecesary stress that you dont want for bean! This is your forever baby :hugs:

Want > Im hoping it is a eggy wanting to get snug in there!!!

MrsM > Welcome back, FX'd you get your forever baby soon as well you deserve it soooo much!

AFM > CD40 of my natural cycle so have no idea what is going on except just waiting for AF to show.


----------



## chig

Thanks Tella! I plan on stopping to take my bbt every morning after I have my hcg checked wed and fri along with my first scan next Monday. Once I pass the hurtle of when my spotting started during my ectopic, I will feel more like everything is ok.


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies!! Well I have ovulated! I believe I'm 4ish dpo. I'm not thrilled about the amount of bd'ing we did.. but maybe it will work! I also quit taking my zyrtec. I have taken it every day for the past 3 years, and my doctor never said anything about it. Well I was reading about ivf last night and they were saying there doctors wouldn't allow them to take zyrtec because it interferes with implantation!!!! uggh.. I hope that hasn't been my problem...


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congrats Chig!!!!

Lola she is absolutely beautiful!!!!!

Hi ladies, I am in my TWW again!! We BDed every other day up until O day and npne after that because I came to the STates. I hope I get my BFP!!! I am starting to get impatient again!!!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Want I am sooooo ready for her! I am a house and very miserable! Hooray for you oving! And that's really stupid about your doc not saying anything about the zyrtec... I hope you get your BFP now that you've stopped! :hugs:

Galvan that sounds pretty good still, finger crossed for you!

Bean what a cute ultrasound picture! I'm gonna guess boy from that picture! But I'm really bad at guessing, so don't take my guess to heart :haha:

Chig I had that overwhelming sense of doom in the beginning of this pregnancy, too. And then I was even more nervous after 6+2 (date of m/c for me) because I thought it could end at any moment! I hope you can stay calmer than I did in the first like, half of your pregnancy :flower:


Things are alright over here. I feel really crappy lately, like I have the flu. All over body weakness/soreness... Blood pressure is low so I get dizzy and light headed, and my heart beat has decided to race all the time... Ready for her to get out now.
Here's a belly shot!


Spoiler
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/309272_10151094044844431_227835027_n.jpg


----------



## Tella

GL Galvan, fx'd you managed to catch that eggy!!!! :dust:

Buzzy > WOW you are getting huge, i can imagine the uncomfortability now. But its not to long to go any more, one of these days you will be in the single digit days.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Hi ladies!

I haven't been on here in forever. How are things? I miss talking to you all! I've been busy working, and am starting cosmetology school in the next couple months. Still no BFP, although AF is now a week late. I am starting to worry that something might seriously be wrong with me considering we tried for 3 months and didn't get a BFP, now we are not trying/not preventing and still no BFP. I used to have HORRIBLE cramps back from age 15-19, then I went on birth control from 19-24 and that helped out a lot, now I've been off of it since March and ever since my periods have been kinda crazy. Started googling and am fearing the worst. Still no insurance, so I am afraid I can't be checked out by a Dr until November ish when I am finally on a plan.

How is everyone doing? Any new BFPS? When I get more time I will go back and read about what's going on with everyone. Hope you are all well!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Yes Tella I'm huge :haha: it's the height of summer here too, so quite miserable! One month left!!

Rnr good to see you! I would query endometriosis if you have crazy periods and really bad cramps. I sincerely hope it's nothing though!


----------



## Bean66

Hey RnR- Sorry no BFP. 

It took a year after stopping the pill for my cycles to sort out. Unfortunately it's pretty common. The first few cycles were ok they they kept changing and my LP was a little short. I'd also get cramps and random spotting.

You could try vitex/Agnus castus? And or B complex (50 or 100mg)

Also trying for 6mths is normal. We only have a slim chance of pregnancy each month. Have you watched the great sperm race? Some ladies beat the statistics and catch quickly, some don't.

It is possible that the pill can mask issues so it is worth getting a scan when you have insurance but cramps doesn't neccessarily mean there are issues. 

I'm sure it'll happen. Good luck! I got really down at times, took us 9 cycles. 1year from stopping OCP.


Hi to everyone else! :wave:


----------



## wantabby

Hey everyone! 

I think I'm 6dpo today. I woke up nauseous, but I'm not getting too excited.. I know it could be my progesterone level increasing, or from my sinuses. They have blown up since quitting the zyrtec.. ugh! I will have my blood draw tomorrow or Friday to confirm ovulation. 

RnR~ I am also going to attend cosmetology school! I start in November, I figured I might as well since I haven't had any luck ttc'ing and it will give me something to pass the time until I get my bfp!


----------



## MrsMM24

Just dropping in Ladies, checking on everyone! Updates are in my journal for the time being.

*LOLA* is beautiful!!!!

*BEAN*, how are you feeling Hun? 

*BUZZY*, looking good Hun! You are about ready!!


:dust: to everyone else chasing that eggy to the BFP!!!


----------



## moose31

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ovulation-tests/1147447-opk-progression-yet.html

link to my opks this month , today is CD17 have been Bd EOD since CD10 should we do it every day yet or keep testing? also using preseed LOVE this stuff


----------



## chig

Well, I got my results back yesterday on my hcg levels for 4w+4d and they are at 3000! :happydance:I also got to see my little bean today in the uterus...so things are looking good. They took more blood work today to make sure my levels are doubling properly. Next step is to listen for a heartbeat in a couple of weeks, which will make it a viable pregnancy. TTC is so complicated enough, but it doesn't end there...still a long road ahead.:dohh:

Good luck ladies that are still waiting to test!


----------



## wantabby

Great news chig!!! congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## wantabby

How is everyone doing?! 

We are waiting on Isaac here.. Hope it doesn't get too rough! No real SS going on here.. witch is due in 4-5 days..


----------



## chig

wantabby said:


> How is everyone doing?!
> 
> We are waiting on Isaac here.. Hope it doesn't get too rough! No real SS going on here.. witch is due in 4-5 days..

Your chart is looking good! I think I see an implantation dip! Good luck to you! Also, I hope Isaac doesn't impact you too bad. I hear that some people have been flooded...

Afm, I got my second hcg levels back at 5731! The nurse said that those were good numbers! They also did a scan to make sure the baby was implanted in the right place since my last pregnancy was an ectopic. The scan went great...they were able to see the sac and the yolk! Now I go back on Sept 7th for another scan to listen for a heartbeat! I am still being very cautious about being excited, but so far things are looking good!


----------



## Tella

want > Fx'd this is your cycle! I agree your chart is looking great!!!! Hope Isaac isnt bad and that you will all be ok.

chig > that is an awesome number and even better news!!!!! Cant wait to hear how the followup went.

AFM > I got my CBFM yesterday so i start testing tomorrow. Then it is onto SMEP full swing till i get a Peak (hope i get one)!!!!!!!!!!!! Gonna use Conceive plus without telling DH :winkwink: if he asks why im just gonna say its him hehe


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies. Af is 2 days late. I tested this morning after a 2 hour wait for urine. BFN!

I then was too impatient to wait until in the morning and tested after waiting for 5 hours to go to the bathroom. Well, it was a shadow. I am not sure if it is a shadow that is a BFP or a shadow of my imagination or evap shadow. It is very hard to see, I can only see it in good light or if I hold it up to the light. I took a pic, but you can't see anything on it. It was a First Response. Shoudl I take another in the morning or wait until Saturday or SUnday?

I have been having these wierd vaginal cramps all day and a few OMG painful cramps in myside. Any thoughts ladies? the only time my cycle has laste dlonger was when I wa son Clomid. I am a very confused frustrated person right now. :cry:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Oh galvan I'm sorry :( if I were you I'd wait a few days, then possibly call doc for a blood test if nothing changes by Monday. I have my fingers crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## chig

Hi GalvanBaby - I hope you are feeling better. I would say wait a couple more days to test again and see if the line gets darker. Also, I hate to be downer, but those cramps that you are feeling on one side reminds me of the pain that I use to get when I had my ectopic. Just be very careful and go to the doctor right away if it is unbearable pain. Ectopic pregnancies can be very dangerous to you. I pray that is is just your body getting ready for a pregnancy and that it is not an ectopic.

:dust:


----------



## GalvanBaby

That is what is worrying me Chig. 

When should I go to the dooctor to checked? I was thinking Monday? How long can an ectopic pregnancy go without damaging the tubes?


----------



## Buzzymomma

I've heard about 8-10 weeks usually is when it gets serious


----------



## chig

GalvanBaby said:


> That is what is worrying me Chig.
> 
> When should I go to the dooctor to checked? I was thinking Monday? How long can an ectopic pregnancy go without damaging the tubes?

Are you having any kind of spotting at all? Mine started with brown spotting and a twinge pain on one side. If you are worried, I would talk to your doctor and have them check your hcg levels to make sure they are rising normally. That was my second sign of an ectopic when my numbers were not doubling or even close to doubling. Then they did a scan and they were not able to find anything in the uterus or the tubes. Mine was a suspected ectopic because they couldn't actually find where it had implanted. You want to make sure you get treated before your numbers get too high and cause your tubes to rupture. By the time I was diagnosed with this I was already at 8100hcg, which is pretty high, but luckily my tubes were saved!

I really hope though that you don't have this and are just having some normal cramping that are associated with pregnancies!


----------



## GalvanBaby

chig said:


> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> That is what is worrying me Chig.
> 
> When should I go to the dooctor to checked? I was thinking Monday? How long can an ectopic pregnancy go without damaging the tubes?
> 
> Are you having any kind of spotting at all? Mine started with brown spotting and a twinge pain on one side. If you are worried, I would talk to your doctor and have them check your hcg levels to make sure they are rising normally. That was my second sign of an ectopic when my numbers were not doubling or even close to doubling. Then they did a scan and they were not able to find anything in the uterus or the tubes. Mine was a suspected ectopic because they couldn't actually find where it had implanted. You want to make sure you get treated before your numbers get too high and cause your tubes to rupture. By the time I was diagnosed with this I was already at 8100hcg, which is pretty high, but luckily my tubes were saved!
> 
> I really hope though that you don't have this and are just having some normal cramping that are associated with pregnancies!Click to expand...

I am not even at home. I can't go to my Dr. I am in another country and won't be home for another week. I plan on doing another . I'll test tomorrow morning. I plan on going to the ER if no AF or anything by Monday.


----------



## chig

GalvanBaby said:


> chig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> That is what is worrying me Chig.
> 
> When should I go to the dooctor to checked? I was thinking Monday? How long can an ectopic pregnancy go without damaging the tubes?
> 
> Are you having any kind of spotting at all? Mine started with brown spotting and a twinge pain on one side. If you are worried, I would talk to your doctor and have them check your hcg levels to make sure they are rising normally. That was my second sign of an ectopic when my numbers were not doubling or even close to doubling. Then they did a scan and they were not able to find anything in the uterus or the tubes. Mine was a suspected ectopic because they couldn't actually find where it had implanted. You want to make sure you get treated before your numbers get too high and cause your tubes to rupture. By the time I was diagnosed with this I was already at 8100hcg, which is pretty high, but luckily my tubes were saved!
> 
> I really hope though that you don't have this and are just having some normal cramping that are associated with pregnancies!Click to expand...
> 
> I am not even at home. I can't go to my Dr. I am in another country and won't be home for another week. I plan on doing another . I'll test tomorrow morning. I plan on going to the ER if no AF or anything by Monday.Click to expand...

Take care! I hope it's nothing...


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. Sorry for not being around. I'll catch up soon.


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies!! We made it thru Isaac!! We have minor damage, but nothing serious.. I had a temp dip this a.m. so unfortunately af may be on her way.. I will temp in the a.m. an see what happens.. How is everyone?

galvin, keep us updated! I hope everything is ok && you'll get a BFP soon!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Glad you're ok want!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, my evil body was playing evil games on me. AF started last night. It is very odd, 10xs mor epainful, TMI (sorry) huge clots, and my temp is still very high. It is 98.0 and is never that PreO. Also I woke up even more nauseated today than yesterday. I have eaten and it si still there. 

I really don't know what the hell is going on with my body. I had the painful AF and massive clots last month too and AF was 3 days early then and 3 days late this time. ARRRRGGGGGG!!! What is going on???????????????????? Any thoughts? :cry:


----------



## moose31

well this has been a much less stressful tww so far d/t already knowing I cant be pregnant ( blood work showed no O) progesterone 0.76 eeek. F/U appt with doc on sept 27th !!! so next month most likely out as well: thTS LOW I asked to be put on something before my f/u to atleast get the ball rolling by doc said no..... ugh 

so I guess taking an involuntary break from ttc .......BUT I will be BDing still .....LOL 

Frustrating since I got nice positive opks this month on CD 18/19 and got some great BDing in right on schedule with preseed... :dohh:

GL everyone :)


----------



## wantabby

Temp dropped again.. ughhh! Waiting on witch now... :/


----------



## MrsMM24

*WANT*, glad to hear that you are ok.

*BUZZY*, how are you holding up?

*28329* and *MOOSE*, how are you holding up?


:wave: *Hi Ladies!* I am certain that I don't know all of you since I have been on "hiatus" through most of the summer. GL to you all and :dust:


I am in the TWW, so *STALK AWAY* at my chart below. I have been periodically updating my journal so nothing much to update on. We kinda used SMEP (as much as we possibly can afford) so hopefully things are not STARK WHITE this month! I am testing on the 15th!!!! FXD!

:dust: to you all and :hugs: to those that need them.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Hi mrsMM, glad to see you back and TTCing again! You deserve your sticky BFP this month lady!!!

All's well over here... my GBS swab came back NEGATIVE, super stoked about it. Just waiting for this little bubba to pop out!


----------



## chig

Buzzymomma said:


> Hi mrsMM, glad to see you back and TTCing again! You deserve your sticky BFP this month lady!!!
> 
> All's well over here... my GBS swab came back NEGATIVE, super stoked about it. Just waiting for this little bubba to pop out!

How exciting! Good luck!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Great news Buzzy!! Can't wait til you have this lil baby boy!!! :hugs:


----------



## wantabby

witch got me Sunday.. boo!! I have a appointment tomorrow. . I'll update on what he says.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Thanks ladies!

Good luck Want!

a quick bump picture for you... sorry for my foul face, I'm really tired of being this big and sore!

Spoiler
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/558620_10151124166824431_1065392656_n.jpg


----------



## MrsMM24

*BUZZY,* That is good to hear, I guess you are coming up to "any day now arena" huh, can't wait!


----------



## 28329

Wow buzzy. Your bump is gorgeous. Has dropped nicely. He wont be long!!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Yep, She's due any day now! Can hardly wait to meet her!


----------



## Beauty2

Hello ladies :wave: 

Just stopping through to say hi. Baby boy Justin is doing very well. He is 12 weeks today...YaY! :yipee: 
He has a personality already. He likes to talk and laugh....especially at my daughter. He loves her! :cloud9: She loves him too. Everyone in the household (including baby) has a cold and I have to keep reminding my daughter to not touch and kiss the baby. She can't keep her little hands off of him. It's so cute because she protects him. My son goes to daycare all day and my daughter goes to school then to the same daycare. The first day I walked in and everyone was huvered around enjoying him but my daughter was like "No, you can't touch him. Stay away. He's too little for everyone to be around." It's so cute! :blush: 

Anyhoo, I think I have a new pic of him...if I didn't upload this one already. This is from a few weeks ago before I started work. 

Good luck to everyone this cycle! And happy :bfp: to the preggo ladies! 

:dust:
 



Attached Files:







Baby Boy Justin 8.12.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 28329

Buzzy, i'm so sorry. Forgot you was team pink. Lol. You look gorgeous. 
Beauty, he's so handsome. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Hahaha no worries Katy 

Beauty, he's adorable!! So glad you're getting on so well :flower:


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies!! How is everyone? 

Buzzy not long to wait now!! 

Bean & Chig how are you progressing? 

I am taking clomid this month, 3rd month in a row. I haven't taken any zyrtec for about 3 weeks and there has been a great improvement in my cm. So Hopefully this month will be the one!! I will be drinking green tea as usual, temping, and using preseed. .


----------



## 28329

Good luck want!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Luck to you *WANT*!! :dust:


*BUZZY*, I can't wait!!!

:wave: Hi Ladies!


----------



## chig

I am doing pretty good! I had my second ultrasound scan last Friday and things went great! I got to see and hear the baby's heartbeat at a healthy 143 heart rate! I was happy to hear that news. The tech also told me that the baby is now measuring perfectly with how far along I should be, so that was another good piece of news. During my first scan the baby was measuring 3 days behind, but now the bean is all caught up!

Good luck want! I hope that this is the cycle for you! Are you going to follow SMEP or a modified version? I started out thinking of doing SMEP, but it ended up being every other day. But it did the trick, so I am not complaining!


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies, 

Sorry to disappear for so long. How is everyone?

Chig glad things are progressing well.

MrsMM - How are you? Haven't been on your journal for a while. I'll pop by for a stalk.

Want - Good luck!!

Katy - How are things? 

Buzzy - Not long now. I am too excited for you!!

Lolalai - How are you getting on? How's the gorgeous girl? More pictures please.

Beauty - Hope the colds have gone. Jason is so gorgeous. You must be very smitten?

AFM - I'm good. Not much to report really. The weeks seem to be passing quickly at the moment. Can't believe I'm 25weeks. Crazy. Have a lot to do around the flat. Every room is in dysfunction. We'll get there.


----------



## Beauty2

Bean66 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Sorry to disappear for so long. How is everyone?
> 
> Chig glad things are progressing well.
> 
> MrsMM - How are you? Haven't been on your journal for a while. I'll pop by for a stalk.
> 
> Want - Good luck!!
> 
> Katy - How are things?
> 
> Buzzy - Not long now. I am too excited for you!!
> 
> Lolalai - How are you getting on? How's the gorgeous girl? More pictures please.
> 
> Beauty - Hope the colds have gone. Jason is so gorgeous. You must be very smitten?
> 
> AFM - I'm good. Not much to report really. The weeks seem to be passing quickly at the moment. Can't believe I'm 25weeks. Crazy. Have a lot to do around the flat. Every room is in dysfunction. We'll get there.


Lol, thanks! His name is Justin, though :haha: but it's okay. Jason is close. Anyhoo, I hope you get everything situated before baby comes. :flower:


----------



## Bean66

Haha! Sorry, blame the baby brain. Knew it was Justin. Not sure where Jason came from.

Thanks! We'll get there.


----------



## moose31

ANYBODY taking Angus Cactus ( aka Vitex, chasteberry) to help balance hormones ? if so, when i your cycle do you start


----------



## Bean66

Hey Moose, 

How are you?

I took AC when TTC. I just started. You take them constantly, not just before or after O. The tincture is best. 10-20 drops 1:1 or 1:2 strength every morning or 30drops if 1:3 or 1:4.

I read so much conflicting info that I spoke to a colleague of mine who is a practicing herbalist. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Buzzymomma

I took vitex too, I started it after my period ended, and planned to take it until my next period started... but both months I took it, I got pregnant right away both times, so I stopped at BFP 

I had the pills... I took 2 a day, one pill with breakfast and one pill with dinner. 

The herbalist at the store I bought it from told me if I didn't want to get pregnant I probably shouldn't take it, or I should double up on birth control and be really careful :haha:


Frig ladies, I'm 39 weeks tomorrow!!!! I can hardly believe it!!!!


----------



## moose31

thanks for the advice! I bought the Vitex tincture as well . I am waiting to take it to AF shows to make absolute sure not pregnant and taking it.....eventhough I know I am not :( CD 40 and still waiting for AF BFN , but hormones all outof whack...progesterone was 0.76 :( so i am not ovulating .....


----------



## MrsMM24

I will do a proper post a little later.... If possible, take a minute to read my journal below...

17DPO = :bfp:


----------



## chig

MrsMM24 said:


> I will do a proper post a little later.... If possible, take a minute to read my journal below...
> 
> 17DPO = :bfp:

Congratulations!!!! I will now go read your journal!!!


----------



## Bean66

Woohoo!!!! Congrats MrsMM!! :happydance: Every crossed for a H&H 9 months!


----------



## Trying4first

Wow there's a lot of pregnant women on the thread now. Hopefully, I can join you ladies soon. This is my second time practicing SMEP. My husband and I didn't follow it correctly the first time.:shrug: I am on CD6 so a couple more days to go and then let the games begin!! :dust: and H&H stickies to everyone.


----------



## Buzzymomma

:happydance: YAY MRSMM!!! Keeping everything crossed for you that this is a sticky bean!!!!


welcome to the thread trying4first, SMEP can work really well if you follow it, hope it works for you :flower:


----------



## Beauty2

MrsMM24 said:


> I will do a proper post a little later.... If possible, take a minute to read my journal below...
> 
> 17DPO = :bfp:

Congratulations, lady!!!!! I'm praying for a sticky bean!!! YAY!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks Ladies.... we are EXCITED, but ever so scared and hoping and praying that we have a sticky bean on board this time....FXD!

GL to all those still in the TWW!:dust:


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies!!!! I think I've ovulated! I will keep temping to verify it! I had terrible pain in my ovary area yesterday.. so I think It was the day!! we have had a good bd pattern.. we bd'd every other day up until cd 17 n we nd everyday since. Hopefully again tonight to be safe! How is everyone else doing??


----------



## Buzzymomma

I hope you catch that eggy this month!

I'm due tomorrow... And I'm very uncomfortable and ready to go into labour!


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Luck *WANT* catch that eggy!!

Aww *BUZZY* I know it's uncomfy.... Hang in there Hun!


----------



## Bean66

Good luck ladies!!!

How's everyone else?

I'm good. 3rd tri on Monday!


----------



## wantabby

Aww buzzy she will be here before you know it!! I hope you have her today.. it's my birthday!!! Lol! 

You are moving right along bean! Congratulations on your 3rd trimester!"

How are you Mrs.Mm? Any s&s??

My temp shot up today! I don't know if it's a fluke or what?! I will temp tomm n see what happens?!?


----------



## Buzzymomma

Happy birthday want :flower:


----------



## wantabby

Thank you ma'mm!!


----------



## MrsMM24

*WANT*, I am updating my journal pretty regularly and my chart certainly has all the SS. But at the moment, nothing really new as SS goes. Just waiting it out one day at a time till the 8th. Hope your B-day was lovely. 


*BUZZY*, how are you holding up???


----------



## Buzzymomma

I am pretty miserable... losing mucus plug and having light contractions though so I'm hopeful it will happen soon...


----------



## chig

Buzzymomma said:


> I am pretty miserable... losing mucus plug and having light contractions though so I'm hopeful it will happen soon...

Good luck!!! I can't wait to see pics of your peanut you have been carrying!!!:happydance:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies, can't wait for your baby to get here, Buzzy!!! 

AFM: AF arrived right on time this month yesterday. I have made an appointment with my new FS for next week so hopefully we can get some answers and fresh ideas. Hopefully this will help. My old FS would not check progesterone or anything past CD3 panels. I am now on Cycle number 9 post TR so something has got to give. :cry:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Your FS wouldn't check your progesterone?! Isn't that like one of the first things they check to see if you're even ovulating??? Glad you got a new one!

Thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## GalvanBaby

That was what I yold her, but she said that they wait until at least 12 months TTC. I am 34, I know not old, but close enough to 35 to start worrying after 6 months IMO. 

We moved and before I found a FS here, I emailed her and she took 6 weeks to respond! I had asked her about my cycle days fluctuating between 23 and 28 days. She said that is fine even though I usually O on the same CD or within 1 day. I responded telling her that this woulod mean that my LP varies which is not good. She never responded and when I called her office, she never returned my calls. (this was all afte rthe move, but she didn't know I had moved yet.)


----------



## Buzzymomma

She sounds dumb. 

In other news... My water broke!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congrats Buzzy!!!! Keep us posted!!! Are you at the hospital?


I know she sounds dumb, I just hope not that dumb because she did my tubal reversal. :cry:


----------



## Buzzymomma

I hope she is an awesome surgeon with poor bedside manner! I'm sure she did a great job :flower:

No hospital yet... I'm not contracting enough yet. She told me to go to sleep but I'm just laying in bed having a hard time falling asleep lol


----------



## 28329

So exciting buzzy. Can't wait to hear an update!!


----------



## Tella

Good Luck Buzzy, cant wait to see little Hayden


----------



## chig

You seem so calm considering your water broke!!! I feel like I would be a mess!! Keep us updated as much as you can!!:happydance:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Hayden was born this morning at 4:10!


----------



## wantabby

CONGRATULATIONS BUZZY!!!! Post pics asap!!


----------



## Buzzymomma

A few pics :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v252/xXbLueyXx/008EEB81-654F-4194-BAD1-E499572BB5C3-25837-00001B2CB764303F.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v252/xXbLueyXx/D11FD401-29F2-43D7-915B-D52C2C1A37D8-25837-00001B2CCEC93F26.jpg (excuse the boobs lol)
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v252/xXbLueyXx/95C66437-FEC3-4DC9-8233-327F2AC2047A-25837-00001B2CDDE70D38.jpg


----------



## RockNRollBaby

CONGRATULATIONS BUZZY! She's beautiful!!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Thank you :)


----------



## wantabby

Soooooo precious Buzzy!!! Thank you for sharing!! I had wild hair like that when I was born..lol! And the kissy face she's making in the last pic is adorable!!!


----------



## Beauty2

Whoa!!! Buzzy! Congratulations!!!! That went by way too fast for me, LOL! I look up and you have a new baby!!!!

Congratulations again!!! She's gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## Tella

Huge congrats Buzzy, she is beautiful, mommy's little forever angel! You looking good! Hope you are enjoying every moment with her :hugs:


----------



## chig

CONGRATS BUZZY!!!!! :baby: She is adorable!!! I love the kissing face picture!!


----------



## 28329

Oh my goodness buzzy. She is absolutely beautiful!! Congratulations.


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATULATIONS BUZZY!!! So very beautiful! Love love love the pic of the kissy lips!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Thank you so much ladies!!! We are all in love with her over here! I can't wait to see all your squishes :flower:


----------



## RainyMama

Hey buzzy, what a gorgeous girl!! I bet you feel much better now, eh? Can't wait to see more. Will you post your birth story?


----------



## Buzzymomma

Thanks rainy :) I feel phenomenal!

Birth story is pretty straight forward. 
My water broke just before 8 pm, I didn't have any contractions. I called my midwife and she told me to try and get some sleep, so I went to bed shortly afterwards. 
Obviously I couldn't sleep due to excitement, but around 10:30 I started feeling contractions. They were getting pretty intense quite quickly, so I thought I'd try the shower. Besides, I had really hairy legs so I wanted to shave them lol. Every time I bent over in the shower I would have a massive contraction... So I got out of the shower. About 11:30 my contractions were 1 minute long and no more than 3 minutes apart... It seriously got so intense so fast! I woke up my husband so he could have a shower and then I called my midwife back because I really couldn't take it anymore. She came over to my house about 12:30, and checked me. I was 3 cm! But very happy because I only ever got to 3 with my daughter. So we headed to the hospital. Car rides and epic contractions suck, FYI. 
We got there and I had my one moment of weakness, I asked my husband for pain relief. He calmly reminded me that that's not really what I wanted and I was doing such an amazing job... Just what I needed to hear. The midwife ran me a bath and I hopped in... The warm water was the most amazing relief. I'm so thankful I got to get in the tub, I'm not sure I would have made it orherwise. When I got in my midwife checked me again, and I was almost 5! Again, super excited. I lost all notion of time at this point, so I have no idea the timeline, but I think about 1.5-2 hours later she checked me again and I was 7. Around then was when my body started to push... And I seriously couldn't stop it. Weirdest feeling. Anyways, because I was pushing so early I had a lip of cervix caught in front of her head and my pubic bone, so my midwife had me push through a contraction while she held down the lip so the head could move passed. She did this for I think 2 contractions and then we were fully dilated! 
So I kept on pushing. I hear some ladies say pushing felt good but I can't say that... I can only say it hurt less than not pushing lol so I did it anyways. I pushed for... An hour maybe? I knew when I started to feel the "ring of fire" we were getting close, it really gave me motivation to push effectively. Not long after that, the big contraction came and I pushed with all my might and her head was born... Then at the same time I thought to myself "FUCK THIS I'M DONE" and pushed harder and her whole body slipped right out!
She came up on my chest and that rush of adrenaline and endorphins and love was just unexplainable. 
Then I pushed the placenta out in like one and a half pushes, and gave hubby a chance to hold baby. I got cleaned up and out of the tub, and onto the bed to check for tears. Only had one small graze on my labia, and got 4 stitches. But other than that, everything was good!

And that's it! We are working on breastfeeding now and really hoping my milk comes in tomorrow.


----------



## RainyMama

Oh buzzy thank you for sharing that. What a terrific birth story. I am planning to have this little one at home, but I remember epic contractions in the car! I almost jumped out on the freeway when in labor with DS.
I am so happy to hear the tub helped- this is great motivation for me. I too, do not want pain meds but the pain is intimidating! Good luck breast feeding, I am sure your milk will be here any time now and you will be bursting, LOL. 
Congrats again :)


----------



## Buzzymomma

Thank you and you're welcome! The tub seriously was my saving grace, definitely utilize the warm water!


----------



## chig

Great story buzzy!! I am getting so impatient to hold my little one. I am not even in my 2nd trimester yet....everything feels so far away. I want time to go by to the point that I give birth and hold my baby. I really pray that nothing goes wrong during this pregnancy, I am still a nervous wreck at times.:wacko:


----------



## lolalei3

Huge congrats Buzzy, what a great story and she is sooo cute!

Bean I can't beleive how far along you are now! not long!

Beauty your little man is growing so fast, hope you are both well

Katy how are you hon any new additions to the menagerie?

Mrs M, Rainy and Chig congratulations on your bfps!! happy and healthy 9months (or whats left) to you all! 

Tella and Want sending lots of baby dust your way!

Hi to everyone i've missed!:hugs:

Jenna is 7weeks old now, how time flies! we have switched to formula now for the most part but i am still expressing morning and night so atleast she is getting some of my milk still and we are soo much happier this way! She sleeps well at night for about 4hrs in a stretch then another 3 after a feed but will not go down without a fight during the day and wants to be held constantly, we are getting there tho! here are some recent pics
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0789.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0845.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congrats Buzzy!! She is beautiful!! :hugs:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Thanks ladies!!

Lola Jenna is super cute! I love her chubby cheeks!


----------



## 28329

Aww buzzy. What an amazing birth story. I remember contractions in the car, i almost gave birth right outside accident and emergency!! 
Lola, jenna is absolutely beautiful. So sweet! No new additions, trying to cut down on the animals since getting the dog. 
Ladies, i think i'm 11 or 12dpo. Can't be too sure. Absolutely nothing to report. This cycle is the same as any normal bfn cycle.


----------



## MrsMM24

GL *28329*!!! :dust:


JENNA is Gorgeous *LOLA*!!!


----------



## Babybplz

Hello folks

I'd like to join SMEP! We are TTC #2, used SMEP for #1 and conceived 1st month on SMEP! :)
I have been using OPKs for a couple months now, DS is 15 months and I'm still breastfeeding, so wanted to see what was happening with my cycles. He's down to morning and bedtime feeds and the past 2 months I've seen my LH surge on schedule.

Got my LH surge today and this is our First month trying for #2. we BD yesterday, with preseed, and will tonight again or tomorrow morning. Its much harder with a toddler around!

good luck everyone! I'm a firm believer in SMEP! :) also love this information - https://www.wdxcyber.com/ninfer11.htm


----------



## chig

Good luck babypblz! I started using the SMEP technique this time around, but ended up just BDing every other day and I still got my BFP!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Gl *babybplz*!


----------



## Bean66

So sorry ladies, Just realised I'd unsubscribed myself. Will read back all I've missed and catch up with you all tomorrow.


----------



## wantabby

I hope everyone is doing well!! I'm just waiting around... hoping this month is it!!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Want your chart looks awesome! Fingers crossed!


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. Gosh, my phone is really not great so i'm struggling to keep up online! I'll try to catch up more often. 
Want, best of luck to you. My fingers are crossed!! 
I'm 17dpo today. Fertility friend says i was due for witch yesterday. I say latest of today. No temperature drop yet. Maybe i mis calculated ovulation. Not really feeling it.


----------



## chig

Good luck to the ladies waiting for the BFP!!!

:dust:


----------



## 28329

We did it without ivf ladies!! I'm 4 weeks pregnant. I'm in shock. Hasn't hit me like it did last time. We're scared and just want to get to 13 weeks with no problems.


----------



## GalvanBaby

OMG Katy!!!! COngratulations!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## wantabby

Yaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy Katy!!!!! Huge congrads!!! How do u feel?????


----------



## 28329

Thank you ladies. I don't quite know how i feel. I feel "different" to say the least. I would love to show you a picture of my test but phone isn't that great, i'll try. I used a green handled cheapy. The line is just as dark as the control line. Hope this one sticks.


----------



## Buzzymomma

:happydance: YAY KATY!!! Congratulations!! I have everything crossed for you this is a sticky bean!!!


----------



## 28329

Thank you buzzy. I'm a lot more layed back this time. Even though this could end in tears i'm letting myself go with the flow and letting things progress. I kinda wish my boobs would give me a break though!! :haha:


----------



## Buzzymomma

That was my biggest complaint the whole time I was pregnant! Sore boobs! They are more sore now though :haha:
I hope that means super sticky!


----------



## 28329

Things are looking good buzzy. I've never had a nice line at this point of my cycle. Todays couldn't be any darker and my pee was pretty diluted. And my boobs have never hurt so much ever. They feel "full" like when you fill with milk after giving birth. And taking my bra off is impossible. I could sure eat some cheese right now too. It's almost 1am and i am so hungry.


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Hey ladies .. i was hoping to join this group.. i actually just completed smep for the first time.. this is my 2nd month of ttc.. please advise if i can join thxs


----------



## Bean66

Katy - I'm so happy for you. Massive congrats again. Sounds like its your sticky bean. With this BFP my tests were so different to my chemicals. Enjoy every minute.


----------



## lolalei3

KATY!!!! YAY!!!!! :happydance::happydance: so so happy for you hon!!!!!!

Welcome Blackbeauty!

So Jenna is sleeping almost 5hrs on some nights, yay! :thumbup: (note jenna is sleeping not me!) hehe so much to do with making up bottles etc that i only get a chance to do while she's asleep!:haha:


----------



## 28329

Welcome blackbeauty. Best of luck to you. 
Thank you all so much. The next 8 weeks will be the death of me. Going to worry my ass off!! 
Lola, it's great that your princess is sleeping that long. She truely is beautiful.


----------



## wantabby

Witch got me last night.. on to year 3..... ugh


----------



## 28329

Oh no want. I'm so sorry. Don't give up. It'll happen.
I got my 3+ today!! I'm definately pregnant. No more testing now. I'm going to sit back and enjoy it now. Going to the doctors. They'll give me the close monitoring they promised me. I'll not leave until a plan is put in place!!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Oh want I'm so sorry :(

Wow Katy 3+ already! That bean has to be sticky!

Welcome blackbeauty! Just jump right in :) I hope smep works for you!


----------



## Babybplz

28329 - congrats! :)
sorry to hear about AF Wantababy :(

I'm 4/5 dpo today. only 6 days til testing, I got my bfp 10dpo last time. :) its a bit wishful to expect to catch first month trying but I can't help it!


----------



## 28329

To be honest buzzy, my 2 line tests haven't got any darker, they were already their darkest on saturday. So i think i could have had my 3+ a few days ago. George says twins. :haha:
I have midwife at exactly 7 weeks. But she'll ring me before because we're considered high risk. I just want to make it to 5+3 without any problems. Only got to 5+2 last time.


----------



## 28329

Best of luck testing babybplz


----------



## GalvanBaby

Wow Katy!!! Praying this is your sticky bean and it just might be twins!! COngrats lady!!

I think I am 4DPO, but sinc emy thermometer is not working, I am not 100% sure. My few temps I have say postO and CM says O on CD 11, but I put it as CD12 just in case.

We BDed almost religiously with SMEP plan, except we BDed a little more often than was required. We BDed every other day CD5, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 15, and will now every other day until AF or better yet, a BFP!!!

:hugs:


----------



## 28329

Thank you Galvan. I sure hope you get your bfp this cycle.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Katy wouldn't twins be amazing, considering you were trying for ivf?! That would be just crazy! 

Good luck galvan, sounds like you bd'd like crazy!

Good luck testing babyplz, let us all know :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am so sorry Want :hugs:

Buzzy, yeah, poor OH, I have been making him work it! LOL I want to give it our best for the next month or so before I go for testing in November. I had planned on waiting until after January due to full schedules the next few months. Our anniversary is Nov 20, Christmas, and Jan is full of Bdays (daughter and OH). We decided this morning that instead of an anniversary party, we will pay for the HSG and what other tests the FS suggests and treatment or with prices at least 1 month of treatment, if needed.

I tried Clomid for 3 months and it didn't do anything, but cause painful Os. :cry:


----------



## 28329

Gosh buzzy, it would be crazy. Told that having a baby without ivf is near on impossible for us and 2 pop out naturally!! Scary thought though.


----------



## moose31

28329 said:


> Gosh buzzy, it would be crazy. Told that having a baby without ivf is near on impossible for us and 2 pop out naturally!! Scary thought though.

CONGRATS 28329!!! I havent post in awhile so happy to see some of us LTTCers finally getting hteir BFPs :happydance::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## 28329

Thank you so much moose. It took almost 16 months to get to where i am. Still not out of the woods yet but it's looking good so far. I hope that my bfp has given some ladies that little ray of hope. Because conceiving wasn't looking good for myself and george.


----------



## moose31

:) you give me hope !!!!!:)Weve been TTC 18 months and recent tests dont look promising for us but recently started acupuncture FX


----------



## 28329

Aww moose. I would say don't give up but me and george did. We were ttc but our hearts weren't in it. And this time we'd only bd once in my fertile time. So imagine my surprise when i got 2 dark lines 2 days ago. I will be by your side throughout your journey. You'll get pregnant, i'm certain.


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS *KATY*!!!! You posted on my journal but thought I'd come to where we met! Bump Buddies!!! :dust: Stick Bean STICK!


:wave: Welcome *BLACKBEAUTY27*, GL and take in as much info from these wonderful ladies as you can!:dust:


:hugs: So sorry to hear that *WANT*... BUT, Please don't give up, the 3 year mark just means that baby out there somewhere is getting closer to you. We were well over 3 years and hope is the best thing for time... :dust:


Same message for you *MOOSE*, hang in there Hun!:dust:


----------



## 28329

Thank you so much mrsmm. I think i must have been waiting for you to announce your sticky bean before i got my bfp!! Yay.


----------



## chig

Congratulations 28329!!!!:happydance: I am sooooo happy for you!

I am so sorry wantababy:hugs: Don't give up...


----------



## 28329

Thank you so much!


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies!! Thanks.. I'm not going to give up! I will talk to my doctor tomorrow. I don't know if he will want me to do another round of clomid or wait.. I got a new job and I will have insurance in December so I'm going to try to get an appointment with a fs.. until then I'll keep trying unmedicated hopefully my body will cooperate and I'll ovulate.. and if he wants me to do another round I will... 

I'm glad everyone is doing well and your LO's are growing && snuggling in!!


----------



## 28329

I have everything crossed that before your insurance kicks in you'll have yourself a nice sticky bfp want.


----------



## Babybplz

I was feeling positive now I feel like I'm gonna be out already :(
Only 7/8 do, so I should just sit quietly til testing day saturday.


----------



## 28329

I thought i was out this time. Your not out until witch comes. Best of luck to you.


----------



## wantabby

Thanks Katy!! Well I'm off meds for now.. so we will be ttc naturally.. It will give my hubby time to get his sperm count checked.. and me a break.. ;) hopefully I'll get my natural bfp like you Katy!! :)


----------



## 28329

It's completly possible want. I'm sure you'll get a lovely suprise before you know it. Then the last 3 years will all float away :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

GL *WANT*! It IS possible!!! :dust:


*BABYB*, hang in there, it is soooooo very early at only 7DPO you may n ot even have implanted yet.... and as *28329* said... you aren't out till AF shows! GL :dust:


----------



## Tella

Hi ladies, GL to all you that are about to test, fx'd for more smep success cases!!!!!!!

We are fully aboard with SMEP (maybe more) this month. Me and DH have a deal, we not allowed to say no to each other if the other wants to BD. He has made use fo the deal even before AF arrived and sofar it has been great.

Fx'd i get some luck out of my bday month.


----------



## 28329

Good luck tella. I so hope this is your cycle.


----------



## Babybplz

Thanks guys, having mild cramping with really achy legs and a feeling like pulled groin muscles. Who knows?!?! Gd luck guys. 
:)


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Hello ladies! Miss getting to talk to you guys! I'm still NTNP, started taking MACA root today because since I stopped taking BCP AF has been all over the place. I'm on cd 50 with multiple BFNs. I just want the witch to get here so I can move onto the next cycle.

Katy, I posted in your journal, but I was SO excited to see you are pregnant! Congratulations again. :)


----------



## 28329

Babyb, cramps are good. I'm getting on and off cramps still now. 
Thanks again R n R. So sorry your body isn't playing ball. Have missed you!!


----------



## Babybplz

How is everyone?
I'm 10dpo today. Tested yday (stupid I know!) bfn.
Will try tomorrow if I can resist tonight!!!


----------



## 28329

Sorry about the bfn. It's still very early. Keep that chin up. Any symptoms?


----------



## Babybplz

About 30 mins after saying I'd not test today, I did. Nothing instant so went downstairs and made lunch for ds. Went back up 10 mins later and faint faint bfp?!?! Can it really be?
Yes the groin aches this week have been awful, like I ran a marathon! Achy legs and back. Which I did have w ds too. Got a mouth ulcer on 8dpo which happened last time too, something to do with immune system dropping so it doesn't attack baby I read once. Really sensitive nipples on 7dpo overnight when ds feeding. Feeling light headed and sick. Still early though. Will keep testing for a few days. Af due wed.
Eeeek :)


----------



## 28329

Ooo, exciting. Is it pink? Do you have a picture?


----------



## Babybplz

Just went and took pics then realised I can't upload from iPad!! Will get on of later :)


----------



## 28329

You can upload on here with ipad via photo bucket. I sure hope it's your bfp. I'm getting excited for you.


----------



## Babybplz

https://s1284.beta.photobucket.com/user/lottin_uk/media/photo_zpsc91aca82.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

Hope that works :) thanks for tip x


----------



## Babybplz

https://s1284.beta.photobucket.com/user/lottin_uk/media/photo_zpsc91aca82.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## Babybplz

https://s1284.beta.photobucket.com/user/lottin_uk/media/photo_zpsc91aca82.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## 28329

I see something. My phone isn't that great! Test again tomorrow. I sure hope it's your bfp.


----------



## RainyMama

Hi all, am not caught up.

Katy- morning sickness catching up with you yet?

Baby please- I see something as well, for sure. I would imagine in person it looks darker? When will you test again?


----------



## 28329

Hi rainy. Morning sickness hasn't visited me yet. Have had a couple bouts of nausea. I'm exhausted but i'm chalking that down to only drinking decaff. I'm eating a lot though. Symptoms are come and go. But 6/7 weeks is yet to hit me.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Baby, I see something!! Yaay! Keep us updated :)

Katy, Any odd cravings yet?

AFM, SO freaking confused about my body! Its frustrating me. I am assuming this is prob AF but it's so weird. This morning I decided to surprise DH with some "morning delight" and surprise, surprise middle of that we notice some blood. So I go and put a tampon in and then about 6 hours later I go to change it and there is barely any blood on the tampon, just some brown blood. I am so confused! When AF is here she usually comes at full force. What is my body doing?! I started taking some MACA supplements, so maybe that has something to do with it? Not too sure and I really needed to vent because this is soooo frustrating! ARGGH! AF just get here already and get your thing over & done with PLEASE.


----------



## 28329

I had a craving for peanut butter and cheese sandwiches before my bfp but nothing since. I sure hope your body lets you know what's going on soon. We need you with a bfp!!


----------



## Babybplz

It's there again today. Within a couple of mins!!
On the bad side DS wanted to nurse all night and I didn't feel any milk 'let down' aargh. Hope it's just temporary, not gonna have the energy for night weaning for the next while!!!

Will try and photobucket the 3 in a row? So they were 9,10 and now 11 dpo. It was 11dpo I got faint bfp last time. We're a but shocked as didn't expect first month to catch! Feels a bit 'too perfect/ideal world' and I'm a worrier so hope it's just lucky. If that makes sense.

Ladies, give in to your cravings, your body is telling you what it needs to make your baby! My friend firmly believes that because she was so worried about getting 'huge' she didn't eat properly and never ate red meat which she was dreaming about! That's why she thinks her son was 7 weeks early, low birth weight and has had a mound of probs since birth. Who knows if she's right, but I don't eat a lot of red meat and a few weeks into pregnancy last time I got up one sat and said to hubby 'let's have steak for tea' haha!!!!!
Good luck all. Will do a clear blue on we'd/thurs if af doesn't show :) x


----------



## 28329

I can't wait to see a picture!! This is exciting. 
I'll eat whatever my body tells me to as long as it's safe during pregnancy. Putting on weight doesn't bother me now i'm pregnant so food is a good friend now.


----------



## Babybplz

Photos
https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a567/lottin_uk/photo_zpse702336c.jpg
https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a567/lottin_uk/photo_zpse702336c.jpg

https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a567/lottin_uk/photo_zpsf626b56c.jpg


----------



## 28329

That is so bfp!! Nice and pink, and defo progression!! Oh my goodness. When are you testing again?


----------



## Babybplz

Haha I'm a poas addict!!! Have 5/6 more Internet cheapies and hubby gonna get a clear blue digi which we'll do wed. Cannot believe it. Never in a million years!!


----------



## 28329

Have you had any 'i'm pregnant' symptoms? This is great!!


----------



## Babybplz

Just tired and dizzy really. Can't believe it!
Soooooo excited!

Is this your second too?

I feel more excited than last time, suppose I was very apprehensive first time. Don't expect the pregnancies to be the same, but feel more prepared.

Thanks for chatting with me!


----------



## 28329

Yes, this is my second. My DD is 5. But it feels so long since i was pregnant that i've forgotten what to expect!! Morning sickness hit me at dead on 5 weeks last time and so far nothing so it's definately different last time. Once your lines get darker and digi confirms we will chat alot in first tri. :-D


----------



## 28329

Oh and congratulations!! You're hubby must have super sperm. Or you popped an extra sexy egg. :haha:
Do you know your EDD?


----------



## Babybplz

Haha that's what we've been joking about!!!
Edd looks like 26 jun :) ds is July so it will be a busy time :)

Oh yeah, I'll get to move into 1st tri already! Crazy.

That's gd no ms yet, I wasn't sick once last time, often felt sick but never was.

Wow your dd is going to have real 'doll' to play with! Lovely! She'll be a lot of help too I'm sure :)


----------



## 28329

You're due 13 days after me!! I'm part of a june babies group in pregnancy groups and discussions. Great bunch of ladies there! You need a ticker too. Woo hoo. 
We have decided how we'll tell my DD. Gonna let her come to the 12 week scan, tell her a lady will put something on my belly to see inside there and let her work the rest out herself!


----------



## 28329

Gosh, bloating has hit me. My fiance just made a lovely bolognese for dinner. I had a few mouthfuls but every bit i ate after that made me gag, thought i was going to be sick when i ate some. Not nice. I look fat!! Being badly, tmi, constipated doesn't help!!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Congrats baby!!

Katy I remember feeling like that, glad I never have to do it again :haha: you seem to have lots more symptoms this time, it's so your sticky!!


----------



## 28329

Thank you buzzy. I've got further this time that in april. I'm starting to feel like there's something going on in there. I feel like my dinner is sitting in my throat. But this baby is so worth it all. George is mirroring my symptoms. Bless him.


----------



## Babybplz

eeek a visible line with second morning urine! did a big pee at 430am and didnt realise it was so late, so when i got up at 6am I did a test.

:)


----------



## 28329

:wohoo:
That's fantastic. Congrats.


----------



## Babybplz

Thank you!

I just want to tell people! so wierd talking to my folks and being at work today, and not saying anything! 

When do you contact the midwife again? ooooooh should get our scan before xmas which would be fab!! :)


----------



## 28329

I went to the doctors last week and booked my first midwife appointment. I'm seeing mine next week at 7 weeks but they usually see you at 8 weeks. Make sure you take folic acid. It's so hard not telling people. We've told a few people but they knew we was ttc and the problems we had.


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS* BABY*!!! :happydance: I can definitely see the pink line on 11DPO... Hope it just keeps getting darker and darker for you! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!


*KATY*... How you feeling today? For me my nausea didn't really set in until about 6-7 weeks. Bloating lasted until about 7 weeks and now comes and goes depending on what I eat. I still get nausea a few days a week at any given time. And the bbs don't ache as much, maybe in the morning every few days.... 

:wave: Hi Ladies!


----------



## 28329

I'm feeling great today mrsmm. I'm a little bloated and super tired. But no nausea or sore boobs. I got a little worried about my lack of symptoms today but it's pretty common for symptoms to go around 5 weeks. Just before the ms starts apparently. Calm before the storm!! I'm expecting to feel rough again tomorrow :haha:


----------



## Babybplz

how are you all today? 
I'm finding it hard to concentrate at work! :)


----------



## 28329

So far today i've been feeling good. I only slept a couple hours so i'm exhausted!! I'm loving your ticker :)


----------



## Babybplz

me too, DS seems really unsettled and wants to sleep touching me, which is a shame as we have an extended "family bed" and he was really good the last few weeks spending 90% of night in his own bed! arrrgh! we will need to start tackling sleep as he's never been great on his own since birth, and cosleeping was the only way we call got sleep. I can't imagine a 2yr old and a new baby both keeping me up all night! :(

Whats keeping you up?


----------



## Babybplz

oh and thanks! I saw the turtle on someone elses and found out where to get it! i guess it is a good achievement, just never really think about it as its the norm in my family :)


----------



## 28329

Aww, bless him. My DD has always been good with sleeping in her bed. 
I am suffering pregnancy insomnia! Not nice. 15 months breast feeding is fantastic! I only managed 5 months because my DD fed off me hourly and had bad colic. Say a big change in her once on the bottle.


----------



## Babybplz

Yeah hourly isn't fun, I had that from 4to 7months!!! Every 60-90 mins all night. I was shattered and run down, got s&d twice! I sometimes joke that I have diet milk, it never kept him going long!!!! I'd like to make it to the 2year recommended if I can, not gonna be easy now though I fear!! Although I love the idea of tandem nursing, it's supposed to be great for reassuring older child. We'll see, who knows what the future holds.

Off for a back & shoulder massage, husband thinks I need to tell her I'm preg, I know there are concerns with oil etc, but it seems weird telling a stranger before family etc!!!?!


----------



## MrsMM24

Amazing.... I have been totally suffering from pregnancy insominia since about 4.5-5 weeks! It is ridiculous.... But,I welcome all symptoms that show me that my bean is being strong and hanging in very *STICKILY*!

Even crazier is that I am at the same time, suffering from the most severe case of FATIGUE! I mean I could sleep standing up if I had to right now, all day. I am exhausted and tired 20 minutes after I get up and start getting ready....


----------



## 28329

Gosh mrsmm, could have wrote that post myself! It's no fun being tired but not being able to sleep. 
Baby, i'm sure the breast feeding milestone will come around before you know it! More so now that you're pregnant.


----------



## Babybplz

Mrsmm, try an early preg massage? The stress, anxiety and worry take their toll on your muscle tension, and that always affects my sleep,
Just home from my neck & shoulder massage, feel a million dollars!!! :)


----------



## 28329

Very nice. My george massages me. It's heaven.
Mrsmm, just realised your 9 weeks today!! :wohoo:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies. AF got me again right on time. I was crushed. We had a talk and decided to NTNP until January and if no BFP by then, go for testing and get treatment for whatever the problem is.

I really don't want to be stressing through the holidays about whether or not AF will come. I know it is easier said than done, but I am going to try to put TTC in the back of my mind for the next few months and concentrate on losing 25 lbs and enjoying the holidays with my husband and kids.


----------



## Buzzymomma

I'm sorry AF got you again galvan :hugs: it's always good to focus on yourself, you won't have any time to when you have a newborn! Don't stress over Christmas, just enjoy your family and a bfp might sneak up on you :flower:

Babyb just an FYI you should tell your masseuse or rmt you're pregnant as there is believed to be some pressure points they are supposed to avoid :flower:


----------



## Babybplz

Thanks buzzy momma, I did tell her, she was excited to be first to know, even though she's a stranger!!

How are you all, no more testers this week? :)


----------



## 28329

Oh galvan, i'm so sorry about the witch. Best of luck with ntnp. It worked for me :thumbup:
Hi buzzy, how's that beautiful baby of yours doing? Hope you're well.
Baby, i'm not good today. Took Keira to a birthday party then after went to get some bits in for dinner. We was walking from the car to Tesco and a nasty wave of nausea hit me. I've tried eating but nothing has made me feel better. I feel like i'll be throwing up any minute now!! Not nice. But hey, a strong symptom so i'm happy.


----------



## lolalei3

Hey ladies! Haven't been on much with bubs busy busy, some days I wish I was pregnant again! Hehe Jenna is a very good girl and can sleep up to 7hrs at night now! Definitely makes the fussy times easier to put up with when you've had sleep! Love to you all xx


----------



## MrsMM24

Awww *28329*, that is how it all came to me, I haven't done the vomit thing yet so I am happy, but the nausea which comes and goes some days I'm good some it is hours... but it is so strong when it is here. Definitely still a sign things are hanging in. Hope you feel better, I say that as I sit here hoping I don't vomit :haha:


*LOLA*, how precious, JENNA is definitely being a good girl from the start, I hope you are enjoying and taking advantage of her lovely sleeping.

*BABYP*, I will likely wait until I have had my 2nd scan next week and then another week or so after that to hit the 2nd trimester before I start with the Pregnancy Massages. We are taking every precaution as possible. Too many fears and a few milestones to pass before we can even think to allow any comfortability right now. I have lost abotu 10 lbs, mostly muscle I am sure as I looklike I lost 20 but haven't... So until then, waves of nausea, random sleeping, hip pains, and pains are trying to be made the best of :haha:


----------



## 28329

Hi lola. Glad jenna is sleeping up to 7 hours. That's fantastic!! Well done.


----------



## Babybplz

Nausea sucks :( 
Sorry to hear that, I understand wanting to take lots of precautions, I'm super paranoid already.


----------



## 28329

Nausea really is no fun!! I'm getting it on and off but nothing too major.


----------



## Babybplz

I had a rubbish night, found out my friend having a missed miscarriage and I told her about our preg, as I panicked and didn't know when was ever gonna be good. (I know in the harsh light of day it was probably specifically not a better time, but I thought it was best at the time for genuine reasons between us). I hadnt even known about her. Anyhow, she was really annoyed with me, and I havent slept, had diarrhoea all night with my anxiety, and my heart was pounding all night with adrenaline. Feel so crap for them, it would have been great news :(


----------



## MrsMM24

*28329*, It definitely is no fun, mine still comes and goes but is there for sure. I really have no appetite throughout the day, but the mornings. I can't ever decide what to eat then because I only really want veggies and outside of an omellete, there is nowhere in the morning to get the veggies :haha: So I make myself eat and it calms my nausea but takes my appetite away... 


*BABY*, so sorry to hear ab out your friend. Having gone through that, I know how she must be feeling. Sorry to hear that she is annoyed with you and that you were unable to get good rest. I definitely know about missing the rest in the first few weeks. Now all I do is rest. 


:hi: Hi Ladies!


----------



## 28329

Baby, i'm so sorry about your friend. Don't feel too bad. It is so difficult keeping good news to yourself. Hope your able to rest now. 
Mrsmm, i'm the same with my appetite. I'm having to eat little and often. When a meal is in front of me i have 2 mouthfulls and i'm full. I'm having to eat small sandwiches and some fruit every couple of hours!!


----------



## Babybplz

Thanks guys. She still hasn't made contact, tbh we haven't been getting along so well, but i`d rather have left things on good terms.

My anxiety is definately heightened when pregnant, people told me to go to docs last time, but i`m not really one to take medication.

Due to all this worry and stress and talk of miscarriages, i'm considering an early scan. 35pounds between 5-7 weeks. what do you think?


----------



## 28329

We're considering booking an early scan for next week. It's £65 here from 8 weeks. If you feel that it will help put your mind at ease then go for it.


----------



## Babybplz

thanks, just worried it might not actually help (if its too early) and theres not a lot you can do if its bad news. Mind you, waiting til 12 weeks would be worse. arrgh! its confusing!

i have been taking bach rescue remedy night capsules, they are great for helping you drift off :)


----------



## Buzzymomma

I would wait until at least 8 weeks babyb, then you know you'll get a hb!

Katy I'm so pleased for you about how far along you are! Sticky baby!


----------



## 28329

Thanks buzzy. I'm so happy to be this far along! I see midwife in 2 days. I hope she sorts me out a scan so i can save the £65 to have my gender scan in 9 weeks!


----------



## 28329

Baby, i agree with buzzy though. I see a lot of ladies having early scans and being scared by the results. They're going at 6+6 being dated at 6+1, yet to see a heartbeat and are too worried!! It's not nice seeing them panic like that. 8 or 9 weeks is a great time to have a scan. You'll definately see the heartbeat and lil one will looks like a teeny tiny baby! If you can wait you wont regret it.


----------



## Babybplz

thanks guys, will speak to hubby tonight.
How are the symptoms? nausea was bad yesterday for me, dry heaving in the shower, didnt eat breakfast, and then it kicked in at bedtime again. i'm wearing my wrist bands and they make 100% difference for me, thankfully :) Had some round ligament pain today which was nice - I had tummy cramps and backache last night and of course was worrying, but since having my gallbladder out, I do get a sore tummy more often if I need the loo at all, so think that was really the problem (sorry tmi!!!)

:)


----------



## moose31

Hi! hows everyone feeling



CD 2 here :( ... Starting first round of clomid on CD 5 -9 
FX.


----------



## 28329

Baby, symptoms haven't changed really. I'm more tired and nausea is bad. But that's all.


----------



## Babybplz

Hello moose :) good luck For this cycle :)

28239 - have u tried wristbands? I got mine from boots


----------



## Babybplz

https://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Pharmaceuticals-Adult-Travel-Bands-1-Pair-12-years-_1121524/


----------



## 28329

Thank you. I'll have to get some!! Luckily it's only nausea at the moment but it's not nice at all.


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi *MOOSE*, nice to see you. So sorry that you are at the beginning of a cycle, but hoping it is the start of THE cycle to your LO!:dust:


*KATY*, moving right along Hun, one day at a time, I know how you feel. We are too. We had another scan today, and my EDD is now 5.18.13, just a few days shy of Mother's Day! GL at the widwife Thursday Hun!


*BABYB*, I am agreeing with the ladies, *BUZZY* and *KATY*, too early will not be worth the scan, and since you're already suffering anxiety, could very well increase that which is too much for that bean to handle right now, I think 8 wks is your best choice. GL


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies! Glad to see everyone is doing well! 

I am not doing anything ttc wise until December when I will hopefully get an appointment with a fs. 

Good luck with this round moose! Hopefully it will be the one!!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Hey ladies, just wanted to show you this picture of Hayden... One of my faves!


Spoiler
https://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/543210_10151186224814431_2064174082_n.jpg


----------



## Babybplz

gorgeous! what a happy face!! :)


----------



## Tella

Aw that is soo cute! And look at that hair!!!!


----------



## 28329

Oh buzzy, what a gorgeous picture. Too cute!!


----------



## MrsMM24

*BUZZY*, she is so beautiful... and she is starting to really look like Mommy too!


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies, 

I am so sorry I have been so crap. Need to set my email alerts back up again. I'm so far behind.

How is everyone?

Buzzy - Hayden is beautiful. Can't believe she is a month already. How are you getting on?

Katy - How are you? Hope pregnancy is treating you well. Sorry about he sickness. Lots of ginger and eat little and often. I was so lucky to get away symptom free.

MrsMM - How are you? I am so happy for you. I hope pregnancy is treating you well too.

Lololei - How's mummy life?

Tella - How are things? Just :wave: on your journal but need to have a proper catch up.

Beauty - You still about? How's your little family?

Babybplz - We don't know each other but second the others early scans often just lead to more stress and don't guarantee anything. You'll see much more if you wait. It'll be worth it.

Moose - How are you? Everything crossed for you. 

Wantabby - Hope you are enjoying some stress free/non TTC bding!! :flower:

Glavan - SO sorry about the evil w(b)itch. Like Want enjoy some stress free bding and have some fun. 

AFM - All good. Can't believe I'm 31weeks. Time is flying. Summer holiday and the Olympics meant my 2nd Tri flew by. Seem to have soooo much to do before baby arrives, feeling a bit overwhelmed. Most of the things aren't even baby related, need to sort out soooo much. I'll get there and if baby arrived tomorrow we'd be fine so I need to stop panicking.

Ok I'll try better to stay caught up.

X:flower:X


----------



## 28329

Gosh, 31 weeks bean! That's flown by!! Pregnancy is treating me much better than it did than when i was pregnant with Keira. Sickness still hasn't caught up with me. Just nausea and major bloating. All i seem to do is sleep too. I had my first midwife appointment yesterday. She's lovely. I get a scan in next couple weeks. I can't wait!!


----------



## Bean66

28329 said:


> Gosh, 31 weeks bean! That's flown by!! Pregnancy is treating me much better than it did than when i was pregnant with Keira. Sickness still hasn't caught up with me. Just nausea and major bloating. All i seem to do is sleep too. I had my first midwife appointment yesterday. She's lovely. I get a scan in next couple weeks. I can't wait!!

Glad pregnancy is treating you better. I hope the sickness stays away. Sleeps good. Listen to your body!. Glad you like your midwife, It'll be scan time before you know it!!


----------



## 28329

Too tired today. I was asleep by midnight slept right through until 10:30. Now 2 hours later i want my bed again!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Oh yes *28329*, I know that feeling... Fatigue seems to be subsiding for me in the last couple of days, but it would also be the adreneline from DDs birthday party planning that fueled me... Yesterday was lovely, she enjoyed herself and now we are bracing for the "Perfect Storm".... It is helping to take my mind off of worry a little more, because so many of my symptoms have disappeared and we don't have a scan for another 9-10 days, I have been feeling a little anxiety.... Come on 2nd Trimester!


----------



## 28329

Glad your DD enjoyed her day mrsmm. I worry on a daily basis about my lack of symptoms but i'm not far off a scan myself. I'm sure yours are settling as you're approaching second tri.


----------



## Babybplz

hi all!

Had such a busy long weekend, travelled with ds to stay with family for a few days, then hubby came to meet us and we had a family wedding to attend at the weekend. crazy! so of course I didnt notice as many symptoms and was getting stressed yesterday! but Ha! this morning, was very close to being sick when trying to do DS nappy - it was a stinker! and before that I was gagging in the shower and brushing my teeth, then trying to eat my breakfast. got my travel bands back on and feeling ok at work now. bleugh, its not nice the nausea is it?!?!

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## 28329

Baby, you're a sweet pea!! Yay. How was the wedding? I love a good wedding.


----------



## Babybplz

Hi, it was ok, we don't get on great with our families really so we were dreading it! No dramas thought, everyone just pretends to be happy families!!!
It was a beautiful venue, fab food and ds looked soooo cute in his monsoon suit! He was super well behaved and entertained everyone! 

I know, cannot wait to get to blueberry! I remember being a raspberry on Christmas day when pregnant with ds! I think that is next for you :)

Still suffering badly with nausea, wearing my bands all day. Not been sick yet though.


----------



## 28329

Yes, i'm a raspberry as from tomorrow! I've never had a ticker get to sweet pea let alone raspberry! So happy. Nausea is really kicking my arse. I've been dry heaving today. I've felt this way constantly for 3 days. 
Glad the wedding went well. And it's great your son was good. I'm hoping the next wedding i go to is mine. Was hoping to married for 6 months by now!!


----------



## Babybplz

Oooooh raspberry!! Hurray hurray :)

Yeah dry heaving is bad, I'm pretty much allergic to smell of my kitchen again. And yday ds nappy was not fun!!! I'm mostly mornings and then late evenings, so far, same as last time. Mil was told we'd have 2 boys by a psychic years ago, she is 50% right so far! And tbh we have soooooooo much clothes etc barely used it would be a Shane not to get more wear out of them!!

:)


----------



## 28329

I have nothing from when i had my DD. Gotta start all over again!! That will be no fun.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Katy if I didn't live so far away you could have all my stuff :haha:


----------



## 28329

Aww buzzy, that's so sweet! I've fallen in love with vintage coachbuilt prams. George said he'll get one after new year. They're so beautiful, can't wait to choose one.


----------



## Babybplz

Just passing by to say hello and check out everyone's fruit this week :)


----------



## 28329

You're a blueberry!! I'm almost an olive :happydance:
How's your symptoms? Mine haven't changed at all.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Hello ladies! How's everyone doing? Congrats to your blueberries and raspberries! I can't wait to get to put one of those tickers on my sig. DH & I are actively trying now, although I'm not charting or anything we are just BD-ing when we feel like doing so. DH and I are both taking Maca, which I LOVE. It's given both of us a very, very healthy sex drive ;). If I don't get a BFP by a month from now I'm adding geritol pills for the both of us. It's a very laid back and stress free approach to TTC but I know it will help us get our BFP soon.


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies!! I hope everyone and their beans are well!! I have no idea where I am in my cycle?! I will be making a fs appointment for December! :)


----------



## Babybplz

Hey all :)
28239 - symptoms same, dry heaving, but headaches started now :( last time they peaked with 2 day migraine at 9 weeks (blindness, vomiting and severe pain) hoping it doesn't turn to that again :( 
Still considering early scan. Haven't had time to book is week, work crazy!!


----------



## wantabby

FS appointment December 11th!! Woop woop!!


----------



## 28329

Yay to fs appointment want. That's great. RnR, that laid back take on ttc works, i can vouch for that. Good luck to you. Baby, try telling your midwife you're not sure on your dates, she'll get you in for dating scan. I had my scan today. Baby is measuring at 8+5, heart beating away beautifully and it was wiggling it's little stubby arms. All is perfect so far this end. I'm on cloud 9.


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Luck and YAY for your appt *WANTA*! :dust:


Hey Ladies, what would I be? I don't have the fruit ticker.... :haha:


----------



## 28329

I can't remember what the 12 week fruit is. Ask me in 3 weeks 1 day :haha:


----------



## Bean66

Hey everyone!!

I think 12 weeks is a plum? Or maybe a lime? Either way the order really confuses me.

So happy to see so much fruit.

Want - yay to appointment. You'll have your fruit soon. I just know it!

RnR - that sounds like a good plan. Have some fun!!

How is everyone else?

I'm good. Time is flying. Feeling very disorganised.


----------



## 28329

Hi bean, you're so close now!! Can't belive it. That's flown by.


----------



## MrsMM24

Happy 9 Weeks *28329*!!!


Thanks *BEAN*, I think you are right about the plum.... And that is confusing, lime and plums size seems to fluctuate.... you are sooo close, so good to hear from you.


----------



## 28329

Thank you MrsMM!! First tri is going pretty quickly. Can't believe how close to second tri you are.


----------



## moose31

:happydance: TWW:happydance: CD18 today
First round of clomid this month 100mg day 5-9....Got a smiley opk CD16 BD'd on CD 8,9,11,13,14,15, and 16. Bad Left sided cramps CD16 and 17. Also used preseed and acupuncture weekly....:coffee: FX this worked...I HATE CLOMID felt awful on it ..

wheres everyone else at in their cycle?/hope the preggos are feeling okay:flower:


----------



## Babybplz

Good luck moose!
Got early scan on sat :) fx all is ok. 
28329- an olive already! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

*28329*... First Tri definitely went fast, but I didn't notice it until after Tuesday's appt because of all my worries.... LOL! You are so very close as well. I am shopping around for an at home doppler. Info on my journal....


*MOOSE31* YAY! FXD! GL!:dust:


*BABYB* YAY! for an early scan... CONGRATS Olive!!


----------



## 28329

Hi moose. Fingers crossed you get your bfp. You certainly deserve it. 

Baby, great news about your scan. Can't wait to see your update! 

MrsMM, my friend is sending me a hospital grade doppler. Can't wait to get it and start using. My uterus is sitting quite high, about 2/3 fingers above my pubic bone, so finding the heartbeat will be possible soon enough.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Fingers and toes are crossed for you Moose! I'm on CD 26, not sure when to expect AF as cycles have been weird, but I am pretty sure I ovulated sooner then expected. I'll be testing on DHs 25th birthday, Nov 21st.


----------



## 28329

Hope the 25th comes quickly and you get 2 beautiful lines RnR.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Thank you Katy! Me too, it would be the best birthday present to give him! I've been having different symptoms this cycle, but I don't want to read too much into them in case it's a BFN. 

So now the question is, when you get your BFP do you wait until the 1st ultrasound to tell your family? If I did get a BFP I'd wanna tell them ASAP just because I'm so excited and we do see our families a lot, plus especially with the holidays around they would notice me not drinking.


----------



## 28329

I told close family and friends the day I got my bfp. Only the people that knew our problems and that we was trying. It's nice having someone to talk to about it when OH has had enough :haha:
I hope these different symptoms are a good sign for you. 
I got a letter from the hospital today. My next scan is 29th november. Only 20 days to go.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Yaaay! Very awesome news! How excited is your daughter to be a big sister?


----------



## 28329

She just keeps asking if the baby has come out yet. Bless her. She just wants to see the baby already. Have had to tell her to be patient.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Oh my gosh! That's way too cute. What a little sweetie!


----------



## 28329

Don't be fooled, she's a handful :haha:
She said she wants a brother. I'd personally love to giver her a brother, one of each would be fantastic. But george wants a girl so we'll see. We'll get a private gender scan in 7 weeks. So not long to find out.


----------



## Babybplz

Hey guys

Our reassurance scan was the opposite I'm afraid. It was a private clinic so they can't diagnose anything, but they were very negative, couldn't find anything, said my uterus was very tilted, didn't do much jabbing around or anything, just gave up.
So I phoned the early preg unit, and got an internal scan booked for wed morning.
I'm trying not to be too down, I know it's early, going by my dates, I think I'm only 7&2 today, so it's still early, but the guy is very experienced and offers these early scans from 5-7 weeks, so I just keep thinking that he obv knows more than I do. 
Still sitting here googling for the past 2 hours!
This limbo is frustrating :(


----------



## 28329

Baby, don't get yourself too worked up. I've read that it's difficult to see baby on external scan when you have a tilted uterus. Keep positive for your internal scan. Thinking of you.


----------



## MrsMM24

GL RNRB! :dust: As for when to tell, it totally depends on your personal situation and who you are telling. If you read my journal, we have only just told my bro and SIL because they live around the corner practically. But with the losses that we have had and the stress and saddness it caused us and those we told to have to say we loss another, we waited. We are waiting through this week and will tell around the holidays. It is quite noticable now so it won't be much telling as finding out.... As for DD, she is 10yo so she had to be out of the loop too because she would have spilled the beans early on.... GL To you!


BABYB, I wouldn't get down or worked up at all, 7 weeks is too early to see anything on unless you go internal U/S and even then it is difficult, that is why most docs wait until the 8th wk. GL :dust:


Hi 28329, you are moving right along, technically, I am in the 2nd trimester now, but I have an appt with our high risk doc on the 19th so we are holding out to week 14 to say true 2nd Trimester! How are you feeling?


:wave: to all the ladies not mentioned but lurking and reading....


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Baby, Try & keep positive. I am sure that's much harder to do then said, but like Katy & MrsMM try not to get yourself upset about it. Sending good, positive vibes your way!!

MrsMM, Good advice! Thank you :) Sending good, positive vibes your way as well for the next scan.


----------



## 28329

Everything is moving along nicely for both of us MrsMM. We were holding out for each others bfp's!! 
I was told today by 2 friends, some mums up the school and my fiance that I'm looking tired. I sleep from midnight until 10am but I think I'll have to start napping. I'm struggling to keep my eyes open by 6pm. 
My DD kindly told me my belly is getting fat. Had to remind her that the baby is growing. Only 16 days until my next scan. 
RnR, how's things going with you? I'm itching for your bfp!
Baby, good luck for your scan tomorrow. Thinking of you.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Ahh! If I could sleep all day I could, but I think it's because it's starting to get really cold out so I like to stay snuggled in my nice, warm bed. Get all the rest you need, you have a tiny little baby getting nice and strong so she or he can show you how awesome they are doing at your next scan! 

Things are going well! I'm on cd 31, no idea when to expect AF but i'll be testing on the 21st if she hasn't shown up yet.I am fully expecting her to show, but we'll see! Getting a bit crampy today. Not sure if that means she's coming or what.


----------



## 28329

Cramps are good. I was having on off cramps until 6 weeks. Still get them now. Fingers are very tightly crossed for you!


----------



## Babybplz

Hi guys, thanks for the thoughts! 
I'm delighted to say that the midwife barely touched me with the abdominal u/s probe today and BOOM baby was on screen! No searching or moving! Could see little flickering heartbeat instantly. I was crying uncontrollably. We really thought 100% we were out :( so the hospital are complaining about the scan company, and we will be too. They said baby is measuring 8w1d and would def have been visible on sat, it wasn't hiding, although yes my uterus is tipped. The hosp do have a brand new machine, but even still, they said it would have been around 12mm. I'm sooooooooo relieved. Unbelievable
Tell everyone you know, NO scans before 8 weeks!!!!


----------



## 28329

That's fantastic baby! I knew all would be fine. Happy raspberry week :happydance:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Awesome, awesome news baby! I've been stalking this thread waiting to hear from you.


----------



## MrsMM24

*RNR*, thanks Hun, and I am sending sticky baby dust your way:dust::dust:


*28329*, we most certainly waited for each other, we are sooo very close in timing. It has been a looong journey! I am sooo happy for you and glad to hear that you are doing well. I am posting pics in my journal these days, check them out when you get a second.


*BABYB*, I believe I told you that exact information :haha: It is a sliiiiim chance of seeing babies in there before 8 weeks, that's why I said that most docs I've seen don't even scan until 8 wks. They wanna be able to give you the accurate info. Even when they see something at 6/7 weeks, they are unable to see or her a heart beat so they avoid all that worry to the mothers by waiting. Soooo happy to hear all is well and now you can relax a little and coast on into the 2nd tri!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Today I'm having this awful headache, and yesterday I felt all flushed, like I was getting the flu. I am terrified to test though, and have no idea when to expect AF. Can I get your ladies opinions on this? K.. soo..

My background: I got off the birth control pill in March, since March my cycle lengths went from 34 days to 30 days to 34 to 34 to 34 again and then to 42 and then my last cycle was 52 and I am currently on CD 33. DH & I started taking Maca Pills on CD 48 last cycle to see if that would bring AF, as well as to get my sex drive back and to strengthen his sperm and well AF began 4 days later so it worked. We've now both been taking the Maca pills ever since. Since I'm NTNP I am not tracking anything, just my periods and so I have no idea when I should test. Should I wait until like CD 53 just to make sure? If I go by the average cycle length it would be 36 days which would be November 21st. Would love your thoughts on this. Thank you!


----------



## 28329

Gosh RnR, I wouldn't know to be honest. We were ntnp but I knew when I expected af and tested because it was 3 days late.


----------



## GalvanBaby

RNR: I would wait until at least the 21st. Good luck!!!

Babyb: Congrats on a good scan this time. 

Katy: WOW!! 10 weeks already??!!!! Your pregnancy is flying by!!

AFM: We are full blown SMEP this month. I am temping, using OPKs, BDing on the SMEP schedule. We got one day ahead of the SMEP and BDed on CD7, but it was actually CD8 (it was 1:30AM :haha: ) I am on CD8 today so I expect O in around 4-5 days. I am excited about this cycle. our Anniversary is on one of my fertile days. Maybe that will be our good luck!! If no BFP this month, we will NTNP in December and I will get an HSG in January. After that, we will do another SMEP cycle and then an IUI cycle if everything is good. 

My options for the cycles after the HSG are to use either Clomid or Gonal. I am not sure what to use. The last time I used Clomid, it took 2 cycles to start working. Then, I Oed 2 eggs and the 3rd time, it was 3 eggs. What do you ladies think? I have 2 months to think about it, but I would like to figure this out before the holidays.

:hugs:


----------



## 28329

Thank you galvan!!
I've been meaning to say for so long how much I love your avi picture. Is so sweet!
Regarding the clomid/gonal I don't really know much about them. I guess you'll need to weigh out the pros and cons of both of them and maybe have a talk with a specialist to find out what will work better for you.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Katy! That is one of our engagement pictures. I need to post a recent picture. We have been married for 2 years this Wednesday! I did have a wedding pic up, but put this one up a while back.

I might post one of my kids. :winkwink:


----------



## 28329

Yay, that'll be lovely! I can't wait to be married. But with baby on the way we can't afford it.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Alright ladies, I need advice on when to start BDing everyday. This is the first time I use OPks!:blush:

Here is today's 2 OPks: The top one is this morning with FMU (not good, I know). The bottom one is today at 12:30PM with a 2.5 hour hold. What do you think? She we start BDing everyday now or wait until tomorrow? We BDed last night so I don't know if we should tonight or tomorrow.:shrug:

I am so confused!:wacko: I think this is the most enlightening and confusing cycle yet.
 



Attached Files:







CD12Noon.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 28329

Galvan, it's almost time for everyday but not quite yet. I think your positive will be tomorrow or maybe wednesday at the latest.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Where'd you buy your OPK's from Galvan? I am trying to be NTNP, but this month after month of BFN's is starting to really upset me, especially since I am not even sure if I'm ovulating so I feel like I should find out just so that I know.

AF got me on Saturday :(. I have ordered some Geritol Tonic for this cycle, and will be continuing with my Maca pills. I have also changed DH's & I's diets, we are now and have been eating mostly vegetarian/vegan with some dairy/meat at least once a week for the past couple weeks. I am not sure if any of you are religious, but I have a bit of an incredible story that I'd love to share regardless if you believe or not. I've never been religious, I like to question things A LOT, and I just wasn't sure if I believed in God. I lost my sister when she was 34 and her son was 18 months old at the time, and I struggled with the fact that if God were real why would he take a good person whom all she ever wanted was a child, and then he takes her away so her son has to grow up without a mother. Anyways, so ever since then I have been kinda iffy, with a few things happening here & there that show me God is here, and my sister is still with me. Well, I recently started praying every night, letting God know that I am giving it all to him to decide when to bless us with a child (but of course stating I'd love for it to happen sooner rather then later) so a couple days prior to AF showing I prayed, asking God to give me a sign if we are expecting a child just yet. I have heard of so many women getting BFP dreams, and then getting a BFP the next morning so I soooo hoped that would happen to me. That very night I prayed I had a dream about my SIL, she just recently moved 1400 miles away from all of us and it's been a bit rough without her. I just got like this overwhelming emotion that I missed her so much, that I actually woke up in the middle of the night and felt like I was going to break down because I missed her so much. Well fast forward to yesterday, SIL informs us that her & her fiance are planning on getting married this coming January, and that we need to save up to attend her wedding... Then it hit me, I believe God was telling me that the reason why I haven't gotten pregnant yet was because she is getting married in January and if we were expecting we wouldn't be able to be there for her wedding. Beyond incredible.


----------



## 28329

RnR, I'm sorry witch got you!! What an amazing story. So so sorry about your sister. Her poor little boy. But, great news on the up coming wedding. That's something to be excited about. I'm not at all religious but found myself praying for a bfp. It'll happen hun, I promise you it will.


----------



## GalvanBaby

RnR, I bought them off of Amazon. I also, bought progesterone cream. I have been reading on it. I haven't been able to get my Dr to prescribe it. So, i investigated it and OTC progesterone cream is not too high to cause a problem if you have normal progesterone, but if you use it and get a BFP use it throughout the 1st Tri.

I believe that God does things for a reason. Like you, I feel that maybe God hasn't gavve me my BFP because He wants us to be in the States so that our baby can be born in the USA instead of Mexico. I have been in Mexico for 2 years trying to get my husband's visa so we can return to the States and it should happen around the middle to end of next year.

I am very impatient so I want my BFP yesterday. :hugs: ladies! My anniversary is tomorrow so I wonder what OH has planned.


----------



## 28329

Happy anniversary galvan. I hope you have a great day.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Thanks Katy! I am in a much better place these days, still not the same person I was before losing her but I know I will never be exactly that same person. It's something I've been struggling with for almost 3 years now. Battled depression due to losing her, and my husband & I became incredibly close once I lost her. We were only dating when she passed, but we both realized we couldn't imagine life without the other, so about 6 months after her passing he had proposed. He has been my rock, especially during those extremely hard times and I am extremely thankful that he is in my life. My nephew is now 4, and has just started asking his dad where his mom is. It's been tough because nobody explains to you or prepares you for the aftermath of what happens after losing someone you're incredibly close to. My brother in law, who was the most amazing man to my sister, is now newly engaged also and it's kind of hard on my family to imagine him with someone who isn't my sister. But yes, the wedding for my sister in law will be different. DH is a bit of a hard ass and deeply cares for his sister so he never likes any guys she brings around. Granted, she has the worst taste in men so he has the right to dislike most of these guys but I am happy for her if she is happy. We just aren't too sure if we'll have enough money to attend as I am going back to school in January. But I know we will make it work, we always figure out something! 

Happy Anniversary Galvan!! What did you and your DH do to celebrate? Like Katy said, it will happen. We all of course just wanted our BFP's yesterday haha. :hugs:


----------



## 28329

You're hubby sounds amazing RnR. A good man is hard to find these days. I've never lost a siblin but I lost my best friend the night I went into labour with keira. We were so close and I have never been able to come to terms with his death. 
I'm sure you'll find a way to make it to the wedding and it'll be a beautiful day.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Oh wow, that must of been incredibly hard. Losing someone is incredibly hard. But yes, her wedding will be a beautiful day! How are you feeling today? Still got that awful headache?


----------



## 28329

It was and still is difficult but I still feel him here with me. My headache is still bugging me. Just can't shift it. 
I love your avi picture, it's beautiful. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Thank you! I decided to change it up a bit with a different wedding picture. I can't believe it's been almost a year since I got married. Crazy! Sorry to hear of your headache still. :( 

I am off work until Monday due to Thanksgiving here in the States, so I've been stalking my front door waiting for my package with the Geritol pills and googling what type of cupcakes I am going to make my husband for his birthday tomorrow. He requested French Vanilla, but I don't know what type of frosting I should make.


----------



## 28329

It is a lovely picture. Good choice. I love making cakes. My george likes my carrot cake. I could eat cake all day long!


----------



## Tella

hi girls, im back on the SMEP train if i can get hubby to commit, it is getting me down and i told him if he wants to get a racing car he needs to perform otherwise that money is going for IVF in the new year. Gonna give IUI wiht intralipids a shot first which should be around Feb/Mar as i want to have a Hystoroscopy done first. and if nothing then IVF again.


----------



## 28329

Fingers crossed for you tella. I hope nature works for you!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am officially in the TWW!! I am now 3DPO so I will be testing in about 7-8 days depending on how long I can wait!! LOL I have always been able to ait becasue HPTs here are ridiculously expensive, but now I have strips!! So, we will see. I should be able to see something at 10DPO, right? :haha:

Happy Thanksgiving to all my ladies who celebrate it! Even if you don't celebrate it, I am thankful for all of you!! :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Aww galvan, that's lovely. I sure hope this is your last cycle of ttc.


----------



## MrsMM24

*GALVIN*, good Luck Hun! 10 DPO, seeing something even with the most sensitive tests is as much a toss up as TTC all together. I have NEVER seen a BFP at 10DPO and used 10ml sticks, but everyone of us if diff, so GL! :dust:


*TELLA* Welcome back Hun! Hoping you and DH come together on a game plan and we get this BFP!:dust:

I hope everyone enjoyed their Thanksgiving holiday yesterday that celebrates!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, I plan on testing on next Saturday if I can wait that long. LOL I will be 12DPO then so hopefully it will be accurate. OH made me promise to wait until at least the first of December. My LP is usually 12 days so that will be the day before AF. If it is a BFN then I will be prepared for AF to show up.

:hugs:


----------



## 28329

I hope it will be a bfp galvan.


----------



## Babybplz

hi ladies, just checking in!
been sick this time a few times, wasn't at all last time, but can't complain really.
headaches are a pain, getting them again too. going to bed super early and drinking tonnes of water is definately helping.
Scan isn't til 13&4 :( so a long wait still.......
hope you are all well, good luck for testers this month :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

HI ladies! Sorry you're feeling bad Baby! :hugs:

I started progesterone cream 4 days ago. On the second day, my temp jumped. :) Yesterday, it went down again. :( Then, this morning, it did a major jump. :)

I don't know what is happening, but I do know that progesterone is doing something. I will be testing in 2 or 3 days. Depends on my will power. ;)

:hugs:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Galvan your chart looks awesome!!


----------



## 28329

Baby, so sorry you're feeling rough!
Galvan, I have everything crossed for you. 
Buzzy, can't believe your princess is 2 months old! How is she?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Buzzy! I have to agree. I am hoping this awesome looking chart turns into a BFP!!

I hope to follow your footsteps, Katy!! Miguel is out of town working and has been since last week. :cry: The good thing is he was told that the latest they will be there is Dec 15 so 2 weeks to go max!! More than likely it will be the 12th!! :happydance:


----------



## 28329

Must be so hard without your hubby galvan. But some me time is great too. I kinda like it when george isn't about. That's when I choose to clean!! :haha:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Yeah, he has been gone for 5 days so cleaning is all done. I just need to organize the homeschool room. I just wish the kids would go somewhere so I can do that without opinions from my "keep everything even a small scrap of paper" children. Miguel is the opposite, he likes to throw everything away even the sentimental stuff! It drives me crazy so I refuse to clean and organize when he is here.

He was traveling to another location 15 hours from where he was last night. I don't know how familiar you all are about the security situation in Mexico right now, but it is not good. Fake road blocks, gun fights, etc. None of this is happening where i live now, it is safe. I can't say 100%, but I haven't seen anything here. Now, when we were in Monterrey, that was another story! The road he was traveling on is one of the dangerous roads at night. He was travelling all night too. So, it was a pretty much sleepless night for me. I kept calling him to check up on him. They traveled in a group of 12 guys and 3 vehicles, but I was still worried! When he comes home, he will only travel in the day time. We are 14 hours away so if he leaves at 5AM, he will get here by 7PM. And the last 4 hours is on a toll road which are patrolled very well and well lit. I can't wait to get back to the States and far away from day to day living in this country. Don't get me wrong, I love Mexico, but I can't stand the danger or a few other things.

Enough negativity! How is Christmas shopping going ladies? I have only bought stocking stuffers! :rofl: I need to get myself on a ball!!


----------



## 28329

Gosh, that must be so difficult for you!! What a man. My keira is the same, I try to get her toy collection down and she wants to keep everything "for the baby" her room is cluttered! Christmas shopping is going well. I'm done for keira, my sister and george. Just a few more little bits to go. We are going to get a new tree this week. A nice 6ft white one. George is buying me a new phone. I have been asking for a pink nokia lumia 800 for so long :)


----------



## MrsMM24

*BABYB*, so sorry you are a little more sick that before. I understand totally. I was a little more sick this time around and kinda still am, comes like every few days. You are doing well, hang in there, and that scan will be here before you know it!


*GALVIN*, hang in there Hun, Progesterone definitely begins to work after a little time, hopefully it makes all the difference for you. Hope DH is well and that you minimize your stress about his travels.:dust:


:wave: Hey *BUZZY*! How are you and that new Princess?


:hi:*28329*, so glad things are still going well for you, 2nd Trim is right around the corner!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Awesome Katy! 
I usually have everything bought by now, but the stores are so far away. I am used to department stores being 10-25 minutes from my house not 1 hour so that make sit hard. I hate driving so every time I say I am going I get the lazies and don't. Oh well, when Miguel gets here I will go. I need to take my self to get a tree. Now, I wish I would have bought an artificial one. I usually buy a real one, I love the smell. We should be in the States next Christmas so no more inconvenience of living a million miles away from anything.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Does progesterone give pregger symptoms? Like nausea and tiredness?


----------



## 28329

Thanks MrsMM. Everything is going great this time around. I'm feeling so good. Starting to sleep better but having to nap during the day. Nausea has left, not been sick once and I'm finally starting to look pregnant. 
How are things with you?


----------



## 28329

My nearest shopping center is 20 minute walk but we've got most online so far. It's my dads birthday on december 14th. Will get him a bottle of jack daniels. He loves that stuff.


----------



## MrsMM24

*GALVIN*, yes progesterone gives off the pregnancy symptoms, but those are the same as AF symptoms so it is all just tricky. I just finished my progesterone.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I never have nausea except when I was on Clomid. I have been nauseated for 2 days, but only at night. I am trying so hard not to read into any of this. So, I am going to think the nausea is from the progesterone and not a BFP so I won't be let down so bad when AF shows. She is due on Sunday. I am past the point of thinking she won't show. I fully expect her each month. :( Sad, but true. 

I am starting to worry that my tubal reversal did not work. I will know better in January when I have my HSG, but I just have a feeling. I don't know what we will do if it didn't. We have decided on IVF, but it is expensive so I am not sure when. There is a place here in Mexico that does it for about $6000, including meds, hotel, and cell phone for time there. The cool thing is it is guaranteed. If the first doesn't take, they will do the FET for free, the only thing you pay for is the meds and hotel. The trick is you have to have embies left after IVF. So, that is an option, but I am thinking the end of next year or beginning of 2014.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Thanks for asking about me ladies :D

Here are a few pictures of her!

Spoiler
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v252/xXbLueyXx/1FB56EE5-8E05-42A7-BD00-3E1AC53C9570-7602-00000850562F0155.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v252/xXbLueyXx/AC789EB4-67AD-4DBF-BEDD-07C368FD3AFF-7602-0000085086279C3F.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v252/xXbLueyXx/FBAA0BB1-1758-419F-B8D2-832F04C6B522-7602-00000850A1C54C24.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v252/xXbLueyXx/BD43B8C2-2D15-47B4-A6D9-D10440C2C35E-7602-00000851B8A9FC3D.jpg

Galvan I have my fingers crossed for you that your tubal worked! I'm so hoping this is your cycle!

Katy I demand a bump pic!

Mrsmm I've stalked your journal a bit and saw your bump pictures and how excited your family is for you! I'm so happy you and your DW and DD get to have another addition :flower:


----------



## GalvanBaby

She is beautiful Buzzy!! I love those blue eyes! Both of your girls are beautiful!!

Thanks!! :hugs:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Thank you back :)


----------



## 28329

Aww buzzy, she so adorable. Such beauty. You're so lucky. I would love to share a bump pic but my phone won't let me. The most I can do is email one :(
Galvan, I hope you get a nice shock bfp and you're proved wrong.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Have you got an iPhone? You can download the photobucket app and upload pictures to it and copy the code from there :) that's how I do it!

And thank you :)


----------



## 28329

I sold my iphone last year. Don't get a good phone until xmas. But someone has posted a pic for me in my preggo journal :)


----------



## Buzzymomma

Cute little bump!!


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies, 

How is everyone?

Katy - Just stalked your journal. Cute bump! And massive congrats on being 12 weeks.

Buzzy - Your daughter is beautiful. Stunning eyes. Hope you are doing well.

Galvan - Amazing looking chart. Everything crossed for you. 

MrsMM - So happy for you and your DW that everything is going so well. 

Tella - :wave: - Everything crossed that SMEP works for you.

How is everyone else? Want - you still about?

AFM - Can't believe it's nearly my EDD. Been such an easy pregnancy. Baby is back to back so got to try and get it to move. I have a feeling that I'll be late which is a bummer as I'd really like LO to be here for xmas. It would have been the my bro and SIL EDD on the 1st, such a hard time for them. They are in the middle of IVF so fingers crossed the 1st will be a bitter sweet day for them.


----------



## 28329

Thanks ladies! I had my 12 week scan 2 hours ago. It was amazing. I have to change my tickers, I'm now 12+5! I'll have a picture in my journal some time today. Me and george are thinking boy :)


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Galvan, your chart looks promising! Crossing everything that you get your BFP this cycle.

Buzzy, your daughter has the prettiest eyes! What a little doll.

Bean, baby is almost done baking! How exciting. :)

Katy, I saw the pics in your pregnancy journal. What a little cutie! I can't believe you are 12 weeks already, seems like just yesterday I was reading about you getting your BFP.

I'm currently on CD 15 (I think? Not really keeping track.) I did bring up to my mom and my MIL that we aren't trying or preventing, and both moms got so excited. It was adorable. Hopefully we can get a BFP for Christmas. But if not, then we'll keep on NTNP.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Today is 11DPO and a BFN. Not even a hint of a line. AF is due Sunday so I expect her, but if by some miracle she doesn't show, I will test again on Monday.

I do have a plan though if she shows. If testing all comes out good, we will do IUI in March. If my HSG comes back as blocked, we will try laproscopy. If that works, IUI will go as planned and if it doesn't we will do IVF next spring APril or May. Either way, by this time next year, I will have a baby or be preggers one! 

This is driving me crazy, I am the type of person who gets what she wants and fast. This child is really testing my patience and he/she isn't even here yet!! Just imagine when he/ she is a teen!

Can't wait to see your LO Bean!! Very close.

RnR, hope you get your BFP for Christmas!

:hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

OH MY GOD LADIES!!! We did it!!!! I got my BFP tonight!!! :happydance: I cannot believe this, I was so sure I was out!


----------



## Bean66

Massive congrats Galvan!! So happy for you! :happydance:

RnR - fingers crossed for a Christmas BFP!

Love the scan Katy!

Full term today! 3 weeks till due date!


----------



## Bean66

OMG I've got a watermelon!! It really doesn't feel long ago that I had a poppy seed!!


----------



## 28329

Galvan, huge congratulations! Your chart and symptoms seemed too promising. So happy for you. :wohoo:

Bean, can't beleive you're so close now.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Galvan, YAAAYY! Big congratulations!!!!


----------



## Buzzymomma

YAAAYYYY GALVAN! Congratulations mama!

Bean you are so close. Sending you good labour vibes!


----------



## moose31

YAY Galvan Congrats!!!!:happydance:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I cannot believe I am saying this, but it was too good to be true. After 2 positive tests, Af started this afternoon. :cry: I knew something was up when the FMU test was way lighter then last night's test.

This is the 2nd time, I have had a positive and AF starts. I am going to insist that I get CD21 tests done definitely this time. I am pissed! I now have to call my husband and tell him again that it is over before it began. :cry:


----------



## 28329

Oh Galvan, in so sorry. Life just isn't fair. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Katy. I think I am going to take a break from here for a few days. I need to take a break from anything TTC for a few days and clear my head out. I have to get myself back into the happy Christmas mood for my other 2 kids. My daughter was being nosey this morning and found the test. I sent her to get my phone off my night stand and she looked in the drawer for God only knows why. She understands what a positive is and knows how to read them. She came out of my room, yelling, "You are pregnant! Yayyy!" So, how do I tell her? She is almost 11. Maybe I can tell her it was a fluke? I told her that I wasn't sure yet. the Dr had to confirm it.


----------



## Bean66

So sorry Galvan. It may not mean much but I got my sticky bean the cycle after a chemical. Looking at your chart your body has done a shift. The progesterone may have helped 'reset' your body. I'll keep everything crossed that you get a new year BFP. 

If you get a cd21 test, try to make sure it's actually 7dpo.

Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Will do Bean. Thank you. I really don't know what I would do without all of you girls. TTC is stressful enough add in it chemical pregnancies and it is depressing. Thank you ladies for your support and advice.

:hugs:


----------



## 28329

Galvan, I had 2 chemicals last year. I was so ready to give up. Then when I had the mc in April I felt done. Couldn't face anymore heartache. But I stuck with it and 6 months after the mc I was scared after getting my bfp but look at me now. The only advice I have is to get back on the train when you feel ready. ttc is so hard but all the pain, anguish and time just floats away. It took us 16 months and I'm so happy we didn't give up. 

:hug:


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry about the chemical *GALVAN*... I have to agree with BEAN however, it may have been a reset, I too had the chemical. GL for a NYs baby! As for your daughter, I wouldn't know where to begin in telling her...:dust:



*BEAN*, congrats on the WATERMELON! I'm hoping I get to see that lovely fruit just as you have.... 


:wave: Hi Ladies, sorry to have been gone so long, I will have to read back soon. Updated my journal, but came down with one illness after another. Did any of you have pregnancy rhinitis? I have had it since about week 11 and it got worse leading to a sinus infection that then infected my throat leading to laryngitis and as we all know, nooothing you can truly have for meds to relieve... I am back however, and have my 16 wk appt this afternoon. Anxiously awaiting it to make sure all is well in there with LO after the beat down Mommy took over the last week with illness. Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Galvan, I am so sorry to hear that. Take as much time as you need, we are here for you when you are ready. Big hugs to you!


MrsMM, how are you feeling now? I hope you're feeling much better!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks ladies. I just can't stay away. This site is addicting and keeps me sane. LOL I feel much better today, I talked to OH last night. He was upset, but said that we will go to the RE as soon as he gets here. He wants me to wait until he gets here because he wants to be involved in everything TTC. He said that this is for us so I don't need to go through this alone. He sort of pissed me off because he said it will be ok. I was like excuse me? 

I will be making an appointment with a new RE for December 17. I am optimistic because at least I know I can get pregnant so at least one tube is open. I have hope that it will happen again. OH wants to try to do IUI in January, but I want to get the HSG done then. Maybe the following cycle. I am definitely not leaving the Drs office without a prescription for progesterone.

As for my daughter, I told her that the test might have been a slip up and was a false positive. She does not know about the other test. She asked if I was sure. I told her that no I was not sure, but even if it was a true positive that sometimes God has other plans. She wants a baby sister or brother so she was upset. I told not to worry that we will eventually have one and when we do he/ she will get on her nerves just like her brother does now. She said, Oh God!!!!! LOL


----------



## Buzzymomma

Galvan I'm so sorry! I'm hoping you get your answers soon. I got pregnant with my daughter literally 2 weeks after a miscarriage, didn't even have a period, I have my fingers crossed it will happen for you too :)


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Begin rent: I am starting to seriously hate Facebook. SO MANY PEOPLE are announcing they are pregnant lately on FB, & it's starting to REALLY upset me. Mostly people who haven't planned it, and it's just like.. When is it going to happen for me? I hate feeling like this way too, I know I should be happy for them but on the inside it is hurting me so badly and nothing will make me feel better until I get pregnant. Plus, I hate being jealous of people, so in the end I get upset because I am upset that everyone is getting pregnant except me. Lol. Its a lose/lose situation. UGGHHH! HHHFDHFDDFSHFF!!!!!! /End rant.


----------



## 28329

Aww hun. I'm sorry you're feeling that way. I used to get jealous. Then I would get bitter. Its not easy. But keep the faith. It will happen.


----------



## GalvanBaby

RnR, I know how you feel. It drives me crazy. It makes me so mad and jealous because it is not me. then, i get mad at myself for being jealous. I am not an envious person so I hate being jealous.

:hugs: RnR You will get your BFP soon!! Hopefully, we all will! :winkwink:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Katy, thank you! I hope so. It's just such a rough wait, and I love that I have you ladies who know the exact feelings and frustrations. Thanks for your words!

Galvan, same here! Thank you for your words. Like I told Katy, I love that I have others to talk to that have gone or are going through the same thing. It makes this wait much more bearable honestly. :)

I *think* I ovulated within the past couple days. So now it's just a waiting game, DH & I were like animals this cycle and pretty much bd-ed every day except a day or two. Thinking AF will be here by the 20th, so I'll test on the 21st if she hasn't shown up yet.


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies!!! Hope all is well, so sorry for your loss galvan!! 

I had to reschedule my fs appointment until jan 8th. Due to my insurance not being in effect until the new year.. so I'm in ttc limbo.. I've not worried about it since October and it has been a nice break. I will be ready to jump into ttc feet first in January though!!


----------



## moose31

RockNRollBaby said:


> Begin rent: I am starting to seriously hate Facebook. SO MANY PEOPLE are announcing they are pregnant lately on FB, & it's starting to REALLY upset me. Mostly people who haven't planned it, and it's just like.. When is it going to happen for me? I hate feeling like this way too, I know I should be happy for them but on the inside it is hurting me so badly and nothing will make me feel better until I get pregnant. Plus, I hate being jealous of people, so in the end I get upset because I am upset that everyone is getting pregnant except me. Lol. Its a lose/lose situation. UGGHHH! HHHFDHFDDFSHFF!!!!!! /End rant.

ugh I know what you mean !!!! a coworker just announced...but the worst part is we started trying at the same time(21/22 months ago) ......except she got pregnant right away had a baby boy and is pregnant again!!!! REALLY 2 babies before I can get 1 its a sick joke!!!!!! my rant over :)


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Aw, moose that must be so heartbreaking. Being able to vent is such good therapy. Haha. It will happen!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Hello all! How are we all doing?

Doing okay here, getting all my usual AF symptoms so I am expecting her to be here on Friday. I wanted to tell you guys about this hilarious possible side affect I'm having. I have noticed that my booty has gotten a lot rounder LOL. I weigh the same as I always do, but after being told by DH & a few close friends of mine of this new plumper booty I can totally see it now. NONE of my pants fit anymore and I was so confused how they weren't fitting when I'm the same weight. So I decided to research the pills I've been taking geritol & maca... Well! Apparently some women take maca to help there butt get bigger. :dohh: Such a bizarre side effect, DH told me maybe I should stop taking them but other then this side effect I absolutely love these pills! They have brought my sex drive back, when I take them I get energy and I just feel good all around. hahaha, thoug this might make you guys giggle a bit. I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!:hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

*WANTABBY*, GL in Jan for your appt Hun!:dust:


----------



## Brie1117

Hey there, ladies!
I would love to join! We started SMEP this morning (!!!), TTC #1, cycle 3, PCOS, long cycles (that I've been getting shorter & shorter thanks to Vitex & Progesterone Cream).
Also ordered a TON of Wondfo OPK & HPT in a reverse jinx attempt (really hoping I wont need 50 OPK, but I may want to POAS 20 times and mail them out to family, lol! ;) )

Baby Dust to all!


----------



## GalvanBaby

RnR, I really don't need my butt to get any bigger. LOL But, if it comes to gettign a bigger butt to get my baby then a hugeomungus booty it will be. 

AFM, OH was out of town since right after O last month. I was due to O this weekend and got to go see OH so we spent the weekend BDing hopefully we caught a sticky bean this time!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Welcome Brie! Sending baby dust your way, crossing my fingers for you. :)

Galvan, Ha ha ha!! Exactly, if having a bigger booty gets me a little bean then I will continue taking it. Will keep my fingers & toes crossed for you for this cycle!


----------



## Twag

:hi: Can I join?

We are following the SMEP method this cycle :thumbup: hoping it resuts in a New Year BFP!

I typically have a 25 day cycle so we started SMEP on cd6 started OPK's cd7 so I am still waiting for my +ve opk and I am temping too :thumbup:

We are cycle 5 (ntnp 1 cycle TTC 4 cycles) we had a chemical cycle 1 TTC which has made us more determined now 

I feel lucky as DH is 110% on board for the SMEP and checking how my cycle is going etc

:dust: to everyone :dust:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Welcome Twag!

Ladies, I have something to announce... I got my BFP this morning! On Cloud 9 currently haha, we have my family coming over for Christmas today so we are going to break the news to just immediate family only until I can get into the Dr!


----------



## RainyMama

Congrats RnR! That is so weird! I saw you were the latest to post on this board when I was looking at my subscriptions and I thought "I bet she's pregnant". WOOHOO! I bet you are thrilled. What a fabulous Christmas present!!


----------



## Bean66

I lost you guys! Sorry! Couldn't find you. Also managed to unsubscribe from Tella and Katy's journal.

RnR - so happy for you!

Not got time to read back now but hope everyone is well and I'll catch up later. Just wanted to post when I got the brain wave to search my emails for the trend.


----------



## 28329

RnR, so happy for you! What a treat Christmas gift. Congratulations. 

Bean, it's your due date. Anything happening?


----------



## Bean66

No signs. From Ov my due date is the 29th so I think I'm in for a wait. 

How are you doing?


----------



## 28329

so close! I can't wait to see your little one. 

I'm doing good. Finally feeling like in "blooming" I'm. Really looking pregnant now. And defo feel pregnant. We have our scan in 4 weeks. Can't wait to find out what we're having.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Thank you SO much Rainy & Katy! I am ecstatic :) Wonderful Christmas gift for my DH & I.

Bean, you are so close!! Yaayy!


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS* RnR*!!! Wishing you a most lovely H&H 9 mos!!!


*BEAN*.... Heeeey, are we there yet???


Looking good *28329*!!! 


I hope you *Ladies* all had a lovely holiday or are having one, depending on however you celebrate!:flower:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congrats RnR!!! What an awesome Christmas present!!
AFM, Sorry, TMI: I had a CP last month, I thin k I did tell you all. That was 3 weeks agao. On CD14, I started bleeding off and on. I am now on my 8th day of off and on bleeding. It ranges from old blood, clots, and EWCM textured blood. I hope to get into a Dr this week to see what is going on.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Bean, I am sure next time you update we will be seeing your LO. Keep us updated! Can't wait to see pics!!!!

MrsMM, Thank you so much! My Christmas this year was amazing, best Christmas of my life. I hope you had a great holiday as well. How are you feeling? Any time now you'll be having your gender scan?

Galvan, Thank you! Have you been into the Dr yet? Been praying for you!!

AFM, I am seeing the OB on January 16th for my 1st appointment. :happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

*RnR* GL at your 1st appt, hope all goes really well. I do, I have a gender scan, well, a full halway point work up where we are expected to determine the gender as well scan, on NYE!!! Just a few days away now, and all 3 of us are super anxious!


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies!!

It's a Girl!!

Ottilie Grace was born on the 28th December at 2.32am. She's perfect. Can't stop staring at her.

So happy. Can't believe she is her after the months of TTC and pregnancy. Seems like yesterday that we started trying now.

My birth story is here if you're interested. Generally very positive.

:flower:

I'll be back when I have more time to catch up with everyone.


----------



## GalvanBaby

COngrats Bean!! Can't wait to see a pic of your little girl!!!

I went to the Dr Friday evening. He said that what I had was AF. He said we will start with an HSG. Before getting a HSG, he wants to do a test for vaginal/ intrauterine bacteria. He said that the slightest bacteria can be worsened by the HSG liquid. I go Friday for the bacteria test. I am on CD11 now so we will do the HSG next cycle. 

Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## RainyMama

Congrats Bean! She's a doll!
Good luck at the appt RnR!
MrsMM I am soooo excited to find out what you're having!!
Galvan- best of luck with your procedures, hoping for no bacteria there so you can get the HSG sooner than later :)


----------



## Buzzymomma

Bean! :hugs: congratulations! How beautiful. Those lips!

RnR :happydance: congratulations to you as well!


----------



## MrsMM24

*Happy New Year Ladies!!!*
Gender Results in my Journal.... :haha:


*BEAN* CONGRATS!!!! How beautiful! So happy she is finally here. I for one can remember when you were trying, and even this BFP! So happy and elated that the day has come and you met your beautiful blessing!


----------



## GalvanBaby

She is beautiful Bean!! I just looked at your birth story.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks ladies.

We're doing really well. Can't believe it. 

How are you all getting on?

:flower:


----------



## 28329

Aww bean, she's beautiful. Congratulations. 

Mrsmm, congrats on your baby girl. My gender scan is in 13 days.


----------



## moose31

how are everyones bumps doing? 

Havent posted in awhile.
AFM: only BD once during fertile days this cycle..trying the oppisite of SMEP i guess:blush: 

new development: husband diagnosed with varicoceole f/u semen analysis this week . anyone have experience with this


----------



## 28329

I hope you crack it this cycle moose.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Thank you Buzzy!

MrsMM-Congrats on the baby girl!

Katy- What do you think you're having?

Moose- Fingers & toes crossed for you! I don't have any experience with that, but am hoping you guys can get through it and you get your BFP soon. :hugs:


----------



## 28329

I am certain it's a girl rnr. But I may be proved wrong.


----------



## MrsMM24

*28329*, I can't wait to see if you were right, I was, and so was all the chinese gender charts! We have a house FULL of estrogen :wacko:


*MOOSE* nice to see you again, my bump is doing pretty well, what there is of it (pics in journal) I hope this is your cycle Hun! I don't have experience with "sperm" so I definitely have none with your DHs situation, but I hope that it is treatable and will give you both that dark pink BFP this January!:dust:


:hi: Ladies, stopping in to check on you all.


----------



## 28329

My George wants his first born to be a girl but would live a boy myself. Chinese gender predicted boy but I think my womans intuition is strong. George says boy too. We don't have long until we fine out.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Moose; I have no experience with that either, but hope you get through it. :hugs:

Katy: I can't wait to find out what you are having!!

AFM, I went to the RE 2 weeks ago and he confirmed that my odd bleeding was AF. He sent me to get a bacterial test. It tests for 2 types of bacteria that can cause implantation problems. i get the results Friday. My next step is the HSG on CD9 of next cycle. After that, IUI. After that, we will be returning to the States in March!!! :happydance: Hopefully with a bump, I don't know how much treatment we can afford in the States.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Galvan, hows everything going? Would love to hear about what you found out.

As for me, yesterday I had my first prenatal appointment! Everything went well, and we will see our little cupcake in a week. :) So excited!


----------



## 28329

Yay for first scan coming up. Is only a few days after mine :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have Ureaplasma and Mycoplasma. Miguel and I are on antibiotics for a month. No Bding. No TTC of course. I will have my HSG in Feb and IUI in March hopefully. I hate hate this medicine they put us on. We have to have a full stomach and take it every 12 hours. One of the side effects is insomnia and I already take forever to fall asleep. So, this makes it even worse. I have learnt one thing; my favorite shows come on all night! I am getting great doses of CSI, Law and Order, and Castle! Unless, Miguel can't sleep as well. Then, it is stupid shows like 1000 Ways to Die and other dumb things that I don't want to watch in the middle of the night! Men!! :growlmad: I slept last night and will tonight. I have a cold so Nyquil is my best friend now. 

RnR, can't wait to see your little one!!

Katy, I can't wait to see what you are having!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Galvan, aww! I hate the stupid shows men watch, that would be so hard haha. DH likes to watch shows like "The Ultimate Fighter" or some show about building cars which are 2 things I really don't care about haha. I like to hide the remote sometimes to ease this problem, muahaha ;) lol. The meds sound pretty awful, but just think once you are done with it you can go back to TTC and getting your sticky bean!


----------



## 28329

I can't believe you're an olive RnR. 

To the ladies who don't know yet.....i had my 20 week scan today and I'm having a boy!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congrats Katy!! I can't wait to "meet" him!


----------



## 28329

Thank you Galvan. I'm really looking forward to his arrival, I've wanted a son for so long.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Katy, I know!! Time is flying, I am almost a prune (I think? Hehe)

Here is the scan from the first ultrasound
https://i1289.photobucket.com/albums/b519/RockNRollBaby12/Baby9w5d_zps74aea91c.jpg

The Tech said baby is measuring right on track, and has a very good heartbeat. My DH & I couldn't be any happier with that news! Things really do feel real now. Heard the heartbeat, and saw the baby move around a little bit (it looked like it was dancing!) Made me smile, I used to be in dance classes growing up so I told DH they obviously get it from there momma. ;)


----------



## moose31

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...meping-begin-congrats-our-1st-bfp-adopim.html

hey if anyone on this thread is still trying heres a new thread for SMEP 2013 ......

GL


----------



## 28329

I was jst looking back through this thread and noticed a couple new preggo tickers...... congratulations ladies.


----------

